# Myanmar Defence Forum



## Aung Zaya

We will collect all the things of Myanmar military and economy development in here.. Request to all Myanmar members to bring the news what u got... Thz bros..

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Aung Zaya

Ok.. Let me start with some MM made small arms...





MA2 LMG in AARM









May be MA4 MK 3...  





MM troops in AARM 2014 Vietnam...




Gold Medal winner with his Ma2 A2..









MM paratroopers

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

MM made 4 x 4 ULMAV-1 with twin RCWS...





ULMAV-1 in AD variant with 2 igla..




In later variant we will assemble with 4 x iglas and 1 RCWS.. I have no idea clearly about this.. And request to bros from MM to expand about this one.. 

MAV-4 4 x 4 Amoured car
- 1 x 30mm RCWS
- 6 x smoke grenade
- can carry up to 6 persons with 2 crews..





One of Amoured cars which is under developed recently.. I got this prototype pic from some MM forums since 2012.. It will also has 1 x 30 mm RCWS.. Credit - original owners..





MM jeep with MA-15 MK 2 MG...




It will has AD variant with 4 x igla though I have no pic..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## l'ingénieur

r u guys like...chinese indians?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BTR-3Us of MM army..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Good pics keep going, Ths !


Myanmar Navy










Myanmar military parade





@Hu Songshan @WebMaster Pls stick this Myanmar military thread, original Myanmar military similar threads had gone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

cnleio said:


> Good pics keep going.. Ths.!!
> 
> 
> Myanmar Navy
> View attachment 161722
> View attachment 161723
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myanmar military parade
> View attachment 161724
> 
> 
> @Hu Songshan @WebMaster Pls stick this Myanmar military thread, original Myanmar military similar threads had gone.



Thz bro.. Honestly., I got an idea to open this one coz of urs ' where is MM navy., it's gone' thread.. 

80m corvette 773 which is recently laid down...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Aung Zaya said:


> Thz bro.. Honestly., I got an idea to open this one coz of urs ' where is MM navy., it's gone' thread..


There was a Myanmar (Navy) military thread with many pics in this section, but i guess due to forum update it lost ... i can't search it anywhere ... it seems moderator doesn't on-line everyday. Anyway post all Myanmar military pics in this thread, and we can ask @Hu Songshan @WebMaster stick the Myanmar military thread and Cambodia & Laos military thread together like other Southeast Asia nations. Ths !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BTR -3 Us on LCU which is laid down in 2013..









F14 frigate which is laid down at 2013.. But haven't fit any weapons yet so far..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> BTR -3 Us on LCU which is laid down in 2013..
> View attachment 161731
> 
> View attachment 161732
> 
> 
> F14 frigate which is laid down at 2013.. But haven't fit any weapons yet so far..
> View attachment 161737
> View attachment 161738
> View attachment 161739



Do you know when the Hsinphyushin will finish sea trials?


----------



## Aung Zaya

alaungphaya said:


> Do you know when the Hsinphyushin will finish sea trials?



F12 has already finished sea trials and installation of weapon as well.. It gonna be in service in this month.. But I have no idea about F14's..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Aung Zaya said:


> F12 has already finished sea trials and installation of weapon as well.. It gonna be in service in this month.. But I have no idea about F14's..


What about VLS system & anti-aircraft missile, which Myanmar Navy selected ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

The 


cnleio said:


> What about VLS system & anti-aircraft missile, which Myanmar Navy selected ?


The info haven't revealed yet. Bro. Just wait till navy's birthday ( the day it will be in service ).. Hope to be the best..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

The another one made by MM.. MA-series.. It's bull-pup design and look quite light and compact.. The interesting thing is very close to china QBZ-95 except some minor changes..




The another one made by MM.. MA-series.. It's bull-pup design and look quite light and compact.. The interesting thing is very close to china QBZ-95 except some minor changes..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 163960
> The another one made by MM.. MA-series.. It's bull-pup design and look quite light and compact.. The interesting thing is very close to china QBZ-95 except some minor changes..



More like QBZ-97 5.56mm rifle for export version, QBZ-95 with 5.80mm bullet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

cnleio said:


> More like QBZ-97 5.56mm rifle for export version, QBZ-95 with 5.80mm bullet.


May be.. Bro.. It's newer version of this ones...
If we take this as that MA-3 A1.,






The ones I shown may be MA-3 A2..,( May be either licensed copy of QBZ-97 or separately developed based on QBZ-97 frame ) and this one got carbon fiber body to keep lighter weight.. according to some sources.., it's lighter ., higher accuracy and the problems of older version like jams and stoppages are gone.. Seem it will be armed in 2015..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Hey guys do you have plans to induct submarines ? Few months back Janes reported Myanmar navy personal recieving submarine training in Pak ..(we have the oldest submarine users/and actual sub hunter in the region).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

The prototype version..



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Hey guys do you have plans to induct submarines ? Few months back Janes reported Myanmar navy personal recieving submarine training in Pak ..(we have the oldest submarine users/and actual sub hunter in the region).



Yeah.. Many officers received submarine training in both Russia and Pak.. At first., MM show it's interest on PaK's AgostaB.. But later., it changed and turn to Russia's kilo..


----------



## Aung Zaya

*'Happy Birthday Myanmar Navy...''*
Today F12 and T201 will be in service... Let's see what they got for combat..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

Aung Zaya said:


> *'Happy Birthday Myanmar Navy...''*
> Today F12 and T201 will be in service... Let's see what they got for combat..
> 
> 
> View attachment 178427
> 
> 
> View attachment 178428


That's a interesting stealth FFG, made in Myanmar. 
I see, if can replace AK630 CIWS with VLS cells or ESSM or RAM defense system, it would be much better. China can provide HHQ-16 or FM-3000 or HHQ-10 or HHQ-7 medium-range 80~15km missiles on F12.

2x AK630 installed sides of the hangar, 16x VLS at the front, F12 will be a powerful stealth FFG.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

Aung Zaya said:


> *'Happy Birthday Myanmar Navy...''*
> Today F12 and T201 will be in service... Let's see what they got for combat..
> 
> 
> View attachment 178427
> 
> 
> View attachment 178428


From the picture some of the weapons I could identify:
1. 1 x oto 76 mm stealthy gun
2. 8 x C802A
3. RAWL-02 Mk III L-band 2D radar
4. 3 X H/PJ-13 6 barrels 30 mm gun
The SAM is not sure, but should be based on some MANPADS or other similar scale SAM, also the other radar is not clear from the picture, but we can identify that it is a 2D radar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> *'Happy Birthday Myanmar Navy...''*
> Today F12 and T201 will be in service... Let's see what they got for combat..
> 
> 
> View attachment 178427
> 
> 
> View attachment 178428



Beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Type 81 , PTL 02 , 59 M , 69G , T72S and MBT 2000 in previous drill....





Another one of F12..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> Type 81 , PTL 02 , 59 M , 69G , T72S and MBT 2000 in previous drill....
> 
> View attachment 178821
> 
> Another one of F12..
> View attachment 178826


nice


----------



## Aung Zaya

aliaselin said:


> From the picture some of the weapons I could identify:
> 1. 1 x oto 76 mm stealthy gun
> 2. 8 x C802A
> 3. RAWL-02 Mk III L-band 2D radar
> 4. 3 X H/PJ-13 6 barrels 30 mm gun
> The SAM is not sure, but should be based on some MANPADS or other similar scale SAM, also the other radar is not clear from the picture, but we can identify that it is a 2D radar.



Yeah.. We expected more than this.. Just MANPADs and CIWC can't depend from supersonic AShM.. Seriously need medium range SAM... :'( expect it will be got some upgrades soon..

MA2 MK2 LMG...






BTW.. Myanmar start to boom on it's tourism sector... 

*Myanmar anticipates good prospects with tourism industry in 2015*
APD| Fri,12-05-2014
As Myanmar is nearing the target of 3 million visitors by the end of this year, the country anticipates bright prospects for its tourism industry in 2015 .

As predicted by global travel search engine Skyscanner, Myanmar will be the hottest travel destination next year, ranking first in top-10 tourist destinations for the year.

Skyscanner's prediction is based on its data which found a 59- percent increase in flight search for the country.

Meanwhile, the planned hosting of ASEAN Tourism Forum-2015 in January 22-29, 2015 also helps enhance the country's tourism growth.

Up to November this year, tourist arrivals in Myanmar had registered 2.7 million, getting close to attain the targeted 3 million by the end of this year.

According to statistics of Myanmar Ministry of Hotels and Tourism, tourist arrivals in Myanmar rose 43 percent, hitting 1.6 million in the first seven months of 2014, compared with 1.12 million correspondingly.

Since the civilian government came into office in March 2011, tourism arrivals in Myanmar reached 1.06 million in 2012 and 2.04 million in 2013.

Of the 2.04 million tourists visiting Myanmar in 2013, 1.144 million came through border gates, while 817,699 through the Yangon International Airport and 69,596 through Mandalay International Airport in the second largest city.

Foreign exchange earnings through tourism increased from 534 million U.S. dollars in 2012 to 926 million dollars in 2013 and it is projected to reach over 1 billion dollars in 2014.

As far as infrastructure is concerned, Myanmar saw the opening of over 1,076 hotels, motels and guest houses so far in 2014, making available for about 42,037 rooms at present across the country.

The 2014 figures were up from 731 in 2011 with over 25,000 rooms when the civilian government took office.

In Yangon, there are so far 279 hotels with 12,794 rooms, among which 26 are in operation with foreign investment, while five others are under joint venture.

Meanwhile, the World Travel and Tourism Council said Myanmar's hotels and tourist sector currently contributes 3.7 percent to the country's gross domestic product, estimating that the percentage could reach 9.5 by the end of 2014.

In a bid to boost tourist arrivals in the country, Myanmar has introduced online e-visa for tourists from 67 countries including ASEAN's since Sept. 1.

The system ensures all tourists worldwide destined to Myanmar to get e-visa within five days.

Moreover, Myanmar has also reached visa exemption agreements with Brunei, Indonesia, Laos, Cambodia, the Philippines and Vietnam, and negotiations are underway with Malaysia and Singapore on similar agreements.

As part of its efforts to boost tourism, Myanmar is seeking cooperation with Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) in conducting a pre-feasibility study for a project for establishment of the pilot model for tourism development in Bagan, an ancient city in Mandalay region.

The technical cooperation project includes improvement of tourist infrastructure, human resources development and heritage and environmental conservation.

Myanmar enacted Hotels and Tourism Law in 1993, allowing the private sector to operate in tourism industry.

Foreign investment in the hotels and tourist sector reached 2. 154 billion U.S. dollars, accounting for 4.32 percent of the total and standing sixth sectorally in Myanmar's foreign investment line- up as of September 2014 since late 1988 when the country first opened its door to the world.

The world's best hot air balloon rides - Telegraph

Ballooning over Our ancient City ., Bagan....





It's quite popular recently... 

Ballooning at Bagan - a gallery on Flickr

History, Travel, Arts, Science, People, Places | Smithsonian

64. Go hot air ballooning over Bagan in Myanmar - International Traveller Magazine


----------



## Aung Zaya

Work starts on HAGL complex in Myanmar city

HA NOI (VNS)— Hoang Anh Gia Lai (HAGL) Group began construction of a US$440 million trade centre, hotel and service office complex in the Myanmar city of Yangon yesterday.

Hoang Anh Gia Lai Myanmar Centre covers a total area of 8ha and is the company's largest investment project at present. It was financed by the Bank for Investment and Development of Viet Nam (BIDV), Eximbank and Sacombank.

Company chairman Doan Nguyen Duc said the project would be completed within six to seven years. He predicted that when operational, it would help meet the city's demand for such properties, which had become "very hot" since Myanmar opened its doors to foreign investment in 2011.

Office spaces in Yangon were being rented at $75-150 per sq.m per month, while a night in a hotel cost around $300, according to domestic press.

Myanmar Minister of Hotels and Tourism H.E U Htay Aung said that the nation planned to hold many major events in the next few years, including ASEAN summits and tourism forums, so investment in hotels and other travel-related business had significant potential.

Last year, about a million international tourists visited Myanmar, an increase of 20 per cent over the previous year. The number was expected to reach 1.5 million this year, the minister said.

According to U Htay Aung, HAGL's investments represent 26 per cent of the total foreign direct investment capital poured into Myanmar's hotels and trade centres.

The company's total overseas investment capital amounts to about $1.5 billion. — VNS

Work starts on HAGL complex in Myanmar city - Economy - VietNam News

Daewoo-led Korean Consortium to Launch $220 Million Project Developing Two Hotels in Yangon, Myanmar

http://www.hotel-online.com/press_re...els-in-myanmar

Dec. 03--SEOUL (The Korea Herald/ANN) -- A Korean consortium led by Daewoo International will launch a project to develop luxury hotel infrastructure in Yangon, Myanmar, the company said Monday.

The POSCO trading arm and three other Korean companies are to build a 14-floor luxury hotel and a 29-floor serviced residence building on a 2,183-square-metre site near Inya Lake, one of the most popular recreational areas in Yangon.

"The $220 million project will kick off soon as three other companies have reached an agreement for their roles in the project and scale of investment," a company official said.

The three other players to join the project are POSCO Engineering & Construction, Lotte Hotel and KDB Daewoo Securities.

Under the agreement, Daewoo International will take a project manger role while POSCO E&C will lead construction. Lotte Hotel will operate the properties after construction is completed. KDB Daewoo Securities will take a leading role in funding the project.

To finance the project, the four companies will raise $50 million by making an equity investment. KDB Daewoo Securities will take the largest share in the project, securing a 39 per cent stake. Daewoo International, POSCO E&C and Lotte Hotel will follow with shareholdings of 30 per cent, 21 per cent and 10 per cent, respectively.

KDB Daewoo Securities said it will inject an additional $170 billion through project financing.

According to Daewoo International, the two properties are expected to open in 2016.

The property development project is under a build-operate-transfer contract with the Myanmar government. The Korean consortium will run the two properties for 70 years and then transfer them to the government, which is currently renting out the land to the Korean consortium for free.
__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> Yeah.. We expected more than this.. Just MANPADs and CIWC can't depend from supersonic AShM.. Seriously need medium range SAM... :'( expect it will be got some upgrades soon..
> 
> MA2 MK2 LMG...
> View attachment 178831
> 
> 
> 
> BTW.. Myanmar start to boom on it's tourism sector...
> 
> *Myanmar anticipates good prospects with tourism industry in 2015*
> APD| Fri,12-05-2014
> As Myanmar is nearing the target of 3 million visitors by the end of this year, the country anticipates bright prospects for its tourism industry in 2015 .
> 
> As predicted by global travel search engine Skyscanner, Myanmar will be the hottest travel destination next year, ranking first in top-10 tourist destinations for the year.
> 
> Skyscanner's prediction is based on its data which found a 59- percent increase in flight search for the country.
> 
> Meanwhile, the planned hosting of ASEAN Tourism Forum-2015 in January 22-29, 2015 also helps enhance the country's tourism growth.
> 
> Up to November this year, tourist arrivals in Myanmar had registered 2.7 million, getting close to attain the targeted 3 million by the end of this year.
> 
> According to statistics of Myanmar Ministry of Hotels and Tourism, tourist arrivals in Myanmar rose 43 percent, hitting 1.6 million in the first seven months of 2014, compared with 1.12 million correspondingly.
> 
> Since the civilian government came into office in March 2011, tourism arrivals in Myanmar reached 1.06 million in 2012 and 2.04 million in 2013.
> 
> Of the 2.04 million tourists visiting Myanmar in 2013, 1.144 million came through border gates, while 817,699 through the Yangon International Airport and 69,596 through Mandalay International Airport in the second largest city.
> 
> Foreign exchange earnings through tourism increased from 534 million U.S. dollars in 2012 to 926 million dollars in 2013 and it is projected to reach over 1 billion dollars in 2014.
> 
> As far as infrastructure is concerned, Myanmar saw the opening of over 1,076 hotels, motels and guest houses so far in 2014, making available for about 42,037 rooms at present across the country.
> 
> The 2014 figures were up from 731 in 2011 with over 25,000 rooms when the civilian government took office.
> 
> In Yangon, there are so far 279 hotels with 12,794 rooms, among which 26 are in operation with foreign investment, while five others are under joint venture.
> 
> Meanwhile, the World Travel and Tourism Council said Myanmar's hotels and tourist sector currently contributes 3.7 percent to the country's gross domestic product, estimating that the percentage could reach 9.5 by the end of 2014.
> 
> In a bid to boost tourist arrivals in the country, Myanmar has introduced online e-visa for tourists from 67 countries including ASEAN's since Sept. 1.
> 
> The system ensures all tourists worldwide destined to Myanmar to get e-visa within five days.
> 
> Moreover, Myanmar has also reached visa exemption agreements with Brunei, Indonesia, Laos, Cambodia, the Philippines and Vietnam, and negotiations are underway with Malaysia and Singapore on similar agreements.
> 
> As part of its efforts to boost tourism, Myanmar is seeking cooperation with Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) in conducting a pre-feasibility study for a project for establishment of the pilot model for tourism development in Bagan, an ancient city in Mandalay region.
> 
> The technical cooperation project includes improvement of tourist infrastructure, human resources development and heritage and environmental conservation.
> 
> Myanmar enacted Hotels and Tourism Law in 1993, allowing the private sector to operate in tourism industry.
> 
> Foreign investment in the hotels and tourist sector reached 2. 154 billion U.S. dollars, accounting for 4.32 percent of the total and standing sixth sectorally in Myanmar's foreign investment line- up as of September 2014 since late 1988 when the country first opened its door to the world.
> 
> The world's best hot air balloon rides - Telegraph
> 
> Ballooning over Our ancient City ., Bagan....
> View attachment 178835
> 
> 
> It's quite popular recently...
> 
> Ballooning at Bagan - a gallery on Flickr
> 
> History, Travel, Arts, Science, People, Places | Smithsonian
> 
> 64. Go hot air ballooning over Bagan in Myanmar - International Traveller Magazine


Bangladeshis might be your big customer and also indians


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> Bangladeshis might be your big customer and also indians



????? @BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

BDforever said:


> Bangladeshis might be your big customer and also indians


Our Bangladeshi tourists never want to leave.


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> Work starts on HAGL complex in Myanmar city
> 
> HA NOI (VNS)— Hoang Anh Gia Lai (HAGL) Group began construction of a US$440 million trade centre, hotel and service office complex in the Myanmar city of Yangon yesterday.
> 
> Hoang Anh Gia Lai Myanmar Centre covers a total area of 8ha and is the company's largest investment project at present. It was financed by the Bank for Investment and Development of Viet Nam (BIDV), Eximbank and Sacombank.
> 
> Company chairman Doan Nguyen Duc said the project would be completed within six to seven years. He predicted that when operational, it would help meet the city's demand for such properties, which had become "very hot" since Myanmar opened its doors to foreign investment in 2011.
> 
> Office spaces in Yangon were being rented at $75-150 per sq.m per month, while a night in a hotel cost around $300, according to domestic press.
> 
> Myanmar Minister of Hotels and Tourism H.E U Htay Aung said that the nation planned to hold many major events in the next few years, including ASEAN summits and tourism forums, so investment in hotels and other travel-related business had significant potential.
> 
> Last year, about a million international tourists visited Myanmar, an increase of 20 per cent over the previous year. The number was expected to reach 1.5 million this year, the minister said.
> 
> According to U Htay Aung, HAGL's investments represent 26 per cent of the total foreign direct investment capital poured into Myanmar's hotels and trade centres.
> 
> The company's total overseas investment capital amounts to about $1.5 billion. — VNS
> 
> Work starts on HAGL complex in Myanmar city - Economy - VietNam News
> 
> Daewoo-led Korean Consortium to Launch $220 Million Project Developing Two Hotels in Yangon, Myanmar
> 
> http://www.hotel-online.com/press_re...els-in-myanmar
> 
> Dec. 03--SEOUL (The Korea Herald/ANN) -- A Korean consortium led by Daewoo International will launch a project to develop luxury hotel infrastructure in Yangon, Myanmar, the company said Monday.
> 
> The POSCO trading arm and three other Korean companies are to build a 14-floor luxury hotel and a 29-floor serviced residence building on a 2,183-square-metre site near Inya Lake, one of the most popular recreational areas in Yangon.
> 
> "The $220 million project will kick off soon as three other companies have reached an agreement for their roles in the project and scale of investment," a company official said.
> 
> The three other players to join the project are POSCO Engineering & Construction, Lotte Hotel and KDB Daewoo Securities.
> 
> Under the agreement, Daewoo International will take a project manger role while POSCO E&C will lead construction. Lotte Hotel will operate the properties after construction is completed. KDB Daewoo Securities will take a leading role in funding the project.
> 
> To finance the project, the four companies will raise $50 million by making an equity investment. KDB Daewoo Securities will take the largest share in the project, securing a 39 per cent stake. Daewoo International, POSCO E&C and Lotte Hotel will follow with shareholdings of 30 per cent, 21 per cent and 10 per cent, respectively.
> 
> KDB Daewoo Securities said it will inject an additional $170 billion through project financing.
> 
> According to Daewoo International, the two properties are expected to open in 2016.
> 
> The property development project is under a build-operate-transfer contract with the Myanmar government. The Korean consortium will run the two properties for 70 years and then transfer them to the government, which is currently renting out the land to the Korean consortium for free.
> __________________
> 
> View attachment 178951



Guessing that's an old article? The HAGL development is nearly finished.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

alaungphaya said:


> Our Bangladeshi tourists never want to leave.


yea you are best, top ranked country 



Aung Zaya said:


> ????? @BDforever


tourism

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

alaungphaya said:


> Guessing that's an old article? The HAGL development is nearly finished.


 
Yeah.. Frame work are almost finished.. The whole project will be finished at 2015...





The view from Gabar Aye Pagoda Rd.. May be within 2nd week of August.. 
When it's finished... It will be seem like...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> Yeah.. Frame work are almost finished.. The whole project will be finished at 2015...
> View attachment 179283
> 
> The view from Gabar Aye Pagoda Rd.. May be within 2nd week of August..
> When it's finished... It will be seem like...
> 
> 
> View attachment 179284
> 
> 
> View attachment 179285



I went past it today, nyi lay. Looks great.


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> yea you are best, top ranked country
> 
> 
> tourism



sry.. I see.. Just afraid of misunderstanding... 

*Myanmar explore new tourist attractions in northern states....

(Putao region)*
Myanmar is the one who has snow-crapped mountains in its northern part... *Putao* , the frozen city , is famous for snow-crapped mountains on its region such as *Mt. Khakaborazi and Mt. Phonganrazi* ,one of the highest peaks in ASEAN region... It's paradise for the ones who love trekking and natural beauty...









The most rare tribe *Tarong (3' 26'') height Myanmar pygamy people* live at the northern part of Myanmar at base of Mt. Khakaborazi (Tarong village)..






*
*




*





*



alaungphaya said:


> I went past it today, nyi lay. Looks great.


Ti tal bro.. Ho Ba gone kg ko kywar nay tar...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Putao travel log trailer... 






Tourist attractions in Putao Region... 

Myanmar Trekking - Putao Trekking House - Adventure Trekking, Mountain biking, Rafting, Horse riding, Waterfall rappelling

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Some Myanmar tourism Advertisments.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zero_wing

Keep it up Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mike2000

Aung Zaya said:


> Some Myanmar tourism Advertisments.....
> 
> View attachment 179555



Will love to visit Myanmar these coming years. Guess I need to put Myanmar in my upcoming Asian tour (Vietnam is already on my list. )

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

F 11 of Myanmar Navy






F 12 of Myanmar Navy






F 14 of Myanmar Navy






F 15 and 16 of Myanmar Navy which are being built in the Naval Shipyard.





@BDforever

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

dragunov87 said:


> F 11 of Myanmar Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F 12 of Myanmar Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F 14 of Myanmar Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F 15 and 16 of Myanmar Navy which are being built in the Naval Shipyard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @BDforever













Rader is something difference... Bro.. I do hope much more than its current weapon installation.. But love to see USVs in each side.. 



mike2000 said:


> Will love to visit Myanmar these coming years. Guess I need to put Myanmar in my upcoming Asian tour (Vietnam is already on my list. )



That will be great choice.. Bro.. These links may be helpful for u.. 

What to See in Burma - Top 5 Places to Go

A List of '10 Best Places' to Enjoy in Myanmar - MyanmarBurma.com

The 5 Most Beautiful Beaches and Islands in Myanmar's Mergui Archipelago — Burma Boating: Sailing Holidays, Yacht Charters and Private Cruises in Myanmar & Beyond

11 things to know before visiting Myanmar - CNN.com

Thz..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myanmar BGF...





Some Myanmar Amoured Crop crews in previous drill..













Preparing for Jan 4,Indepandent day of Myanmar..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> Myanmar BGF...


BGF= Border Guard Force ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> BGF= Border Guard Force ?



Right..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> Right..


tell me more about Myanmar armed forces Mordernization plan


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> tell me more about Myanmar armed forces Mordernization plan



I think MM moved toward self-sufficient rather than buying from other countries.. Next year we can start assembly line of Nexter UGV from France... Then intensive focus on R&D to produce MM own UAVs with the help of foreign technicians..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

More photos 














Myanmar MI 35 P fleet...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

mike2000 said:


> Will love to visit Myanmar these coming years. Guess I need to put Myanmar in my upcoming Asian tour (Vietnam is already on my list. )



Would like to recommended a must visits to our unique ancient city Bagan.. It will never be worthless to go there.. Jay z and Beyonce will recently take a visit to Bagan as well.. Cheer..!!!

Beyonce and Jay Z take a break from sunny Thailand to soak up the sights of Burma - 3am & Mirror Online

Beyonce, Jay Z visit Bagan - Eleven Myanmar | Eleven Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Aung Zaya said:


> Would like to recommended a must visits to our unique ancient city Bagan.. It will never be worthless to go there.. Jay z and Beyonce will recently take a visit to Bagan as well.. Cheer..!!!
> 
> Beyonce and Jay Z take a break from sunny Thailand to soak up the sights of Burma - 3am & Mirror Online
> 
> Beyonce, Jay Z visit Bagan - Eleven Myanmar | Eleven Myanmar



Hope they got a great time there...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

I always thought Nas was a better rapper. Still, good to have him over!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Frigate F14 and corvette 773 installation weapons at Naval Base...










Frigate F12 and Torpedo boat T201

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*YANGON–With the aim of attracting tourists and promoting Myanmar’s tourism industry, Inle Night Market situated in Northern Shan State, will be upgraded in early January 2015, according to the Myanmar Restaurant Entrepreneurs Association.*


“We have a plan to upgrade the night market in early January. However, we will first discuss it with locals and authorities. Inle Night Market should be upgraded because many of foreigners visit it,” said Myo Min Zaw, Chairman of Inle Zone for the Myanmar Restaurant Entrepreneurs Association.

At present, Inle Night Market has only ten shops that open at 10:30pm. Plans are underway to expand the restaurants, as well as souvenir shops and regional product shops.


The Inle area attracts foreigners as well as local visitors. If the shops expand, it will create more job opportunities for locals and attract foreign currencies, according to the Myanmar Restaurant Entrepreneurs Association.


Plans to build a night market in Yangon to attract tourists is also under way, but there has been difficulty in choosing a location. Meetings with authorities are ongoing.

http://www.elevenmya...onal&Itemid=384







*The Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) estimates that the total number of tourists to visit Myanmar between 2013 and 2030 will reach at least 20.4 million.*

The number of local travelers is estimated to reach 29.3 million in the same period. The Myanmar government is working on developing a tourism ‘master plan’ to lure foreign visitors. The plan’s budget is US$ 486.60 million. Implementation of the plan began last year and will end in 2030.


The estimates of Myanmar’s Hotel and Tourism Ministry, however, differ from those of JICA, placing the projected number of visitors by 2030 at only 7 million. The master plan was set up with the assistance of the Norwegian government and the Asian Development Bank.


Myanmar’s hotel and tourism sector has growth steadily since the country opened its doors to foreign investment in 2011. The hotel and tourism sector has generated $940 million since then, and 85 percent of that revenue was earned by private individuals, according to Hotels and Tourism Minister Htay Aung.

http://www.elevenmya...ness&Itemid=356



alaungphaya said:


> I always thought Nas was a better rapper. Still, good to have him over!



Hopefully more celebrities take a visit to Myanmar.. That's a way of promoting and advertising our tourism industry.. Whoever and whenever.. 

*MYANMAR: Toyota, Suzuki to invest in new economic zone*
*By* Graeme Roberts | 2014

Font size  Email  Print


Toyota, Suzuki and French auto parts manufacturer La Farge separately have bid to set up operations in Myanmar’s Thilawa special economic zone, according to the Myanmar Investment Commission (MIC).

The Thilawa industrial zone, located just outside the country’s commercial capital Yangon, is scheduled to be completed and available to manufacturing companies in 2015, according to an MIC spokesman.

Suzuki already has a wholly-owned assembly operation in Yangon, on a property leased from the government, but is known to want to move to the dedicated manufacturing hub.

The big news here is if Toyota also plans to set up an assembly facility in the country, having just announced the establishment of a dealer in Yangon.

Nissan announced last year that it plans to have an assembly plant in Myanmar by 2015 through its Malaysian partner Tan Chong Motor.

Automakers invest in Myanmar’s economic zone

June 10, 2014 7:00 pm JST
*Japan, US companies 1st to secure space in Myanmar's Thilawa industrial park*
MOTOKAZU MATSUI, Nikkei staff writer





U.S. beverage packaging maker Ball said it plans to hire 150 people at its Myanmar factory to be established next year.

YANGON -- Two companies -- one from Japan and the other from the U.S. -- are the first to secure lots in an industrial park under development in Myanmar in cooperation with the Japanese government and businesses.

The U.S. company, Ball, is confident its investment will bring Myanmar medium- and long-term benefits by creating jobs and facilitating the transfer of technology, Scott Morrison, the beverage packaging company's chief financial officer, told the press Friday in Yangon, Myanmar's commercial capital and biggest city.

The Colorado-based, New York Stock Exchange-listed company reported roughly $8.5 billion in sales in fiscal 2013. It manufactures metal packaging for beverages and other products in the U.S., China, Brazil and elsewhere. Ball has been bolstering investment in Southeast Asia in recent years. Its Vietnamese plant began operating in 2012.

With the decision to set up shop in the Thilawa industrial park -- which lies southeast of Yangon -- the company is looking to start manufacturing soft-drink cans in Myanmar as early as next summer for Coca-Cola and other companies already operating in the country. Morrison declined to reveal how much the company plans to invest, but he said it plans to hire 150 people at the Thilawa plant.





More than 50 companies are showing interest in moving into the Thilawa industrial park.

Friday also saw Koyo Radiator sign a memorandum of understanding with Myanmar Japan Thilawa Development, the developer of the industrial park, on a deal to lease a roughly 3-hectare plot.

The company plans to invest about 500 million yen ($4.82 million) to build a factory capable of manufacturing 120,000 after-market automotive radiators a year. All output will be exported.

*Saving money* 

Koyo already has factories in China and Vietnam, but labor costs have been rising sharply in these countries. Such expenses in Myanmar are said to be about one-sixth those in China.

"We decided to expand into Myanmar because it is easy to hire good workers at low cost," said Koyo Chairman Kazumoto Ejiri.

More than 50 companies from a total of 10 countries and regions have shown interest in setting up shop in the industrial park, according to Takashi Yanai, president of MJTD, a joint venture among major local companies and Japanese trading houses Sumitomo Corp., Mitsubishi Corp. and Marubeni.

"We aim to sign agreements with 30 or so companies by the end of the year," Yanai said.

Securing such deals would fill up roughly half of a 400-hectare zone in the industrial park, completing the first stage of development there. MJTD is considering launching second-stage development to fill up the zone's remaining 200 hectares.

The industrial park is receiving a lot of attention from foreign manufacturers because it is served by well-developed power and water infrastructure, but offers leases about 20% lower than the going rates at other industrial parks in the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AbidM

I think te boast in tourism could be related to Top gear, a lot of people watch top gear, in America, the UK and Australia.  also there recent reform has helped too, people just want to know what the hermit hides


----------



## Aung Zaya

@alaungphaya bro arrr yin d thread htal lar p help par oo naw... E kya bro lout m kg lo par... Thz bro..



AbidM said:


> I think te boast in tourism could be related to Top gear, a lot of people watch top gear, in America, the UK and Australia.  also there recent reform has helped too, people just want to know what the hermit hides



So how about BD's tourism industry..?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AbidM

Aung Zaya said:


> @alaungphaya bro arrr yin d thread htal lar p help par oo naw... E kya bro lout m kg lo par... Thz bro..
> 
> 
> 
> So how about BD's tourism industry..?



So how about BD'S tourism industry, well I would tell you but it be a pretty lengthy read, want to know?


----------



## Aung Zaya

AbidM said:


> So how about BD'S tourism industry, well I would tell you but it be a pretty lengthy read, want to know?



Interesting..!! Ok .. Plz carry on.... Mate.. 

According to this... Not so bad... 

*News Report Tourist arrival dropped 50 per cent in 2013 as the country passed through political violence, frequent hatals and uncertainty giving a negative image to tourists about the country, sources said. Though tourist arrival posted more than 50 per cent drop in 2013, earnings recorded over 20 per cent growth during the same year, sources in the Bangladesh Bank (BB) and Bangladesh Parjatan Corporation (BPC) said. The earnings from the tourism sector stood at 121.5 million US dollars in 2013 compared to 100.75 million US dollars in 2012. The tourist arrival in Bangladesh in 2013 was 278, 780 as against 588,193 in 2012, according to BPC. India topped the list of tourist arrival in 2013 with a total number of 57,188, followed by 43,820 British, 18,444 Chinese, 10,23 Canadian, 9,535 Japanese and 7,809 Australian nationals in 2013. In 2012, India topped the list of tourist arrival with a total number of 160,240, followed by 83,100 British, 30,944 Chinese, 20,215 Canadian, 17,914 Japanese and 16,762 Australian nationals*. The growth of the tourism industry suffered a setback in terms of tourist arrival last year as the country witnessed political unrest and frequent violent hartal that claimed several hundred lives countrywide, said some tour operators. The 19-party alliance led by the Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP), called series of hartals throughout the year. The earnings from the tourism sector posted 20.46 per cent growth in 2012. The earnings from the tourism sector stood at 100.75 million US dollars in 2012 as against 83.73 million US dollars in 2011. The tourism sector posted negative growth in 2009 and 2010 and a measure of 5.50 per cent in 2011. Only the sector grew 16.79 per cent, the second highest growth in the last 10 years, according to BB statistics. While talking to this correspondent, Hakim Ali, President of Bangladesh Foundation for Tourism Development (BFTD) said tourism sector can generate 500 million US dollars per year provided the government launched a massive drive to popularize the sector with special fund. Quoting Bangladesh Bank statistics, Hakim Ali said Bangladesh earned $100m as revenue from tourism sector in 2012. Hakim Ali, also managing director of Hotel Agrabad, said the country's tourism sector got 5.28 lakh foreign tourists and 50 lakh domestic tourists in 2012. Rezaul Karim, Executive Director, BFTD, said, Bangladesh can easily earn 2.00-3.00 billion US dollars per year by targeting foreign tourists. Laying emphasis on inbound tourists, he said the number of outbound tourists is much higher than the number of inbound tourists. He said 100,000 Bangladeshis every year visit Malaysia, 5,00,000 visit India, 80,000 visit Singapore and 70,000 visit Thailand spending several billion dollars a year. Manzur Murshed, President of the Association of Travel Agents of Bangladesh (ATAB), said the country lost foreign currency from tourists due to the political turmoil last year. "They [tourists] were concerned about their safety and security," he said. "We had been badly hit by volatile political situation last year," Taufiq Uddin Ahmed, President of Tour Operators Association of Bangladesh (TOAB), said. Bengal Tours, a leading inbound tour operator, had around 100 visitors from Europe and Japan were due in between October and the first week of November of last year but all of them abandoned their planned trips, according to Masud Hossain, the company's executive director.

Tourists arrival plummets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AbidM

Aung Zaya said:


> According to this... Not so bad...
> 
> *News Report Tourist arrival dropped 50 per cent in 2013 as the country passed through political violence, frequent hatals and uncertainty giving a negative image to tourists about the country, sources said. Though tourist arrival posted more than 50 per cent drop in 2013, earnings recorded over 20 per cent growth during the same year, sources in the Bangladesh Bank (BB) and Bangladesh Parjatan Corporation (BPC) said. The earnings from the tourism sector stood at 121.5 million US dollars in 2013 compared to 100.75 million US dollars in 2012. The tourist arrival in Bangladesh in 2013 was 278, 780 as against 588,193 in 2012, according to BPC. India topped the list of tourist arrival in 2013 with a total number of 57,188, followed by 43,820 British, 18,444 Chinese, 10,23 Canadian, 9,535 Japanese and 7,809 Australian nationals in 2013. In 2012, India topped the list of tourist arrival with a total number of 160,240, followed by 83,100 British, 30,944 Chinese, 20,215 Canadian, 17,914 Japanese and 16,762 Australian nationals. The growth of the tourism *industry suffered a setback in terms of tourist arrival last year as the country witnessed political unrest and frequent violent hartal that claimed several hundred lives countrywide, said some tour operators. The 19-party alliance led by the Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP), called series of hartals throughout the year. The earnings from the tourism sector posted 20.46 per cent growth in 2012. The earnings from the tourism sector stood at 100.75 million US dollars in 2012 as against 83.73 million US dollars in 2011. The tourism sector posted negative growth in 2009 and 2010 and a measure of 5.50 per cent in 2011. Only the sector grew 16.79 per cent, the second highest growth in the last 10 years, according to BB statistics. While talking to this correspondent, Hakim Ali, President of Bangladesh Foundation for Tourism Development (BFTD) said tourism sector can generate 500 million US dollars per year provided the government launched a massive drive to popularize the sector with special fund. Quoting Bangladesh Bank statistics, Hakim Ali said Bangladesh earned $100m as revenue from tourism sector in 2012. Hakim Ali, also managing director of Hotel Agrabad, said the country's tourism sector got 5.28 lakh foreign tourists and 50 lakh domestic tourists in 2012. Rezaul Karim, Executive Director, BFTD, said, Bangladesh can easily earn 2.00-3.00 billion US dollars per year by targeting foreign tourists. Laying emphasis on inbound tourists, he said the number of outbound tourists is much higher than the number of inbound tourists. He said 100,000 Bangladeshis every year visit Malaysia, 5,00,000 visit India, 80,000 visit Singapore and 70,000 visit Thailand spending several billion dollars a year. Manzur Murshed, President of the Association of Travel Agents of Bangladesh (ATAB), said the country lost foreign currency from tourists due to the political turmoil last year. "They [tourists] were concerned about their safety and security," he said. "We had been badly hit by volatile political situation last year," Taufiq Uddin Ahmed, President of Tour Operators Association of Bangladesh (TOAB), said. Bengal Tours, a leading inbound tour operator, had around 100 visitors from Europe and Japan were due in between October and the first week of November of last year but all of them abandoned their planned trips, according to Masud Hossain, the company's executive director.
> 
> Tourists arrival plummets



Indeed it's not soo bad, I would have told you my opinions as to why there may be an increase and decrease in Bangladesh tourist numbers, but this article summed it up, I'm glad you found it.

There are plans by India's Northeast to create a tourist circuit with Bangladesh and Myanmar, there are plans to promote history, heritage an culture in the area, most notably world war sites, budhist sites, etc. I think this can definitely help boast regional tourism in the three countries. There is also the BCIM EC which can boost tourism too. Bangladesh also submitted a proposal to the chinese government of opening a new passage way to kumming through myanmar from chittagong via cox's bazar. As our relations improve (and both the countries get over the rohingya issue) than we can see tourist from Myanmar visiting Bangladesh, and Myanmar visiting Bangladesh.

A list of tourist spots and potential tourist spots in Bangladesh.

Cox's Bazaar (The longest natural sand beach in the world) There needs to be planned development in the district in my opinion, there has been proposal to set up an ETZ = Exclusive tourism zone in the sabrang area, Opposite myanmar. ^^)
Kuakata (One of the only beaches in the world, where you can see both sunrise and sunset, there has been a proposal to set up an ETZ here too)
Sundurbans (The largest mangrove forest in the world, home to the royal bengal tiger)
Chittagong Hill tracts (the rooftop of Bangladesh,)
Tanguar haor (The mother fishery, to experts, it is known as one of the most beautiful and best scenic spots to view birds.)

I'm just eating I'll complete the list after I've finished eating.

Somapura Mahavihara (Unesoc world heritage site, and among one of the most known viharas in the world. It was home to many buddhist intellectuals during its use. It is also the biggest buddhist vihara to be built south of the himalayas and had a huge influence on buddhist architecture in myanmar, cambodia, laos etc)
Pahapur (An ancient buddhist city that surrounds the monastery mention above)
Jaggadala Vihara (another vihara of the five that where built. This one is in ruin but it is close and still beautiful)
Halud Vihara, (not one of the great 5 viharas, but still culturally important)
Mahasthangarh and it's environs, (another ancient buddhist city, used by both hindus and muslims too)
The lalmai-mainmati group of monumets (ancient buddhist site, a beautiful one too)
Sonargaon/ panam city. (The Golden village/city was once the city of muslin. it is a beautiful ancient capital.)
Wari Bateshwar (The settlement today, may have been the earliest signs of coinage/currency usage in the world.)
The mosque city of Bagherat (Known by many as 'the mint city' it boast fine islamic architecture, in a traditional begnali style)
Many hindu temples here too.

I can tell you, buddhist like yourself would definitely love Bangladesh, there's a lot of buddhist sites here and more to be discovered by our archaeological departments,

I hope bangladesh and myanmar can soon prosper, soon maybe BD and Myanmar will be best freinds and our countries people will come over to each other countries. 

Below is Somapura Mahavihara






Below is what it would have looked like if it was still in tact and survived.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

AbidM said:


> Indeed it's not soo bad, I would have told you my opinions as to why there may be an increase and decrease in Bangladesh tourist numbers, but this article summed it up, I'm glad you found it.
> 
> There are plans by India's Northeast to create a tourist circuit with Bangladesh and Myanmar, there are plans to promote history, heritage an culture in the area, most notably world war sites, budhist sites, etc. I think this can definitely help boast regional tourism in the three countries. There is also the BCIM EC which can boost tourism too. Bangladesh also submitted a proposal to the chinese government of opening a new passage way to kumming through myanmar from chittagong via cox's bazar. As our relations improve (and both the countries get over the rohingya issue) than we can see tourist from Myanmar visiting Bangladesh, and Myanmar visiting Bangladesh.
> 
> A list of tourist spots and potential tourist spots in Bangladesh.
> 
> Cox's Bazaar (The longest natural sand beach in the world) There needs to be planned development in the district in my opinion, there has been proposal to set up an ETZ = Exclusive tourism zone in the sabrang area, Opposite myanmar. ^^)
> Kuakata (One of the only beaches in the world, where you can see both sunrise and sunset, there has been a proposal to set up an ETZ here too)
> Sundurbans (The largest mangrove forest in the world, home to the royal bengal tiger)
> Chittagong Hill tracts (the rooftop of Bangladesh,)
> Tanguar haor (The mother fishery, to experts, it is known as one of the most beautiful and best scenic spots to view birds.)
> 
> I'm just eating I'll complete the list after I've finished eating.
> 
> Somapura Mahavihara (Unesoc world heritage site, and among one of the most known viharas in the world. It was home to many buddhist intellectuals during its use. It is also the biggest buddhist vihara to be built south of the himalayas and had a huge influence on buddhist architecture in myanmar, cambodia, laos etc)
> Pahapur (An ancient buddhist city that surrounds the monastery mention above)
> Jaggadala Vihara (another vihara of the five that where built. This one is in ruin but it is close and still beautiful)
> Halud Vihara, (not one of the great 5 viharas, but still culturally important)
> Mahasthangarh and it's environs, (another ancient buddhist city, used by both hindus and muslims too)
> The lalmai-mainmati group of monumets (ancient buddhist site, a beautiful one too)
> Sonargaon/ panam city. (The Golden village/city was once the city of muslin. it is a beautiful ancient capital.)
> Wari Bateshwar (The settlement today, may have been the earliest signs of coinage/currency usage in the world.)
> The mosque city of Bagherat (Known by many as 'the mint city' it boast fine islamic architecture, in a traditional begnali style)
> Many hindu temples here too.
> 
> I can tell you, buddhist like yourself would definitely love Bangladesh, there's a lot of buddhist sites here and more to be discovered by our archaeological departments,
> 
> I hope bangladesh and myanmar can soon prosper, soon maybe BD and Myanmar will be best freinds and our countries people will come over to each other countries.
> 
> Below is Somapura Mahavihara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Below is what it would have looked like if it was still in tact and survived.



Great..!!! Love to see it.. Mate..
One thing amaze me is why the tourist arrival of Bangladesh is so relatively lower than most Asian countries though it has such great tourist attractions... Gov doesn't support tourism sector..? Myanmar also start to grow its with 20 year master plan with 458 million $ starting fund... Myanmar earns more than 1 billion dollar for 2014 with over 3 million tourist arrival (comparatively higher than 2010 with 800,00 arrival).. Myanmar target to get

*Growing international interest in Myanmar, following the easing of sanctions by the West, has led to a period of unprecedented growth in the tourism industry and has seen visitor numbers soar to 2m last year from 300,000 in 2010, according to governmental data.*

Arrivals in the first six months rose 43% year-on-year to 1.6m, according to official numbers from the Hotel and Tourism Ministry, which has a full-year target for inbound visitors of 3m. The World Travel and Tourism Council (WTTC), which analyses the sector’s performance across 184 countries, expects Myanmar to feature on its list of the top ten fastest-expanding tourism industries globally.

Last year, the direct contribution from travel and tourism to GDP stood at MMK849.6bn, or 1.6% of GDP, according to the WTTC. The total contribution to GDP, which takes into account the wider effects from investment, the supply chain and income effect, reached MMK1.97trn ($2.02bn) last year, or 3.7% of GDP, and is forecast to rise by 9.2% in 2014. However, if Myanmar achieves 50% growth this year, as targeted, the revenue figure is likely to be a lot higher.

At the same time, fears that accelerated growth could negatively impact the quality of service and prized attractions, if left unchecked, are sparking calls from some industry players for a more cautious pace of development. 

*Arrivals and investment rising*
Alongside the surge in visitor numbers, Myanmar has witnessed a significant rise in investment during the past three years, with a raft of new hotels and infrastructure developments providing a boost to existing stock. The number of hotels registered in Myanmar reached 1019 at the end of July, up from 960 recorded in March, according to the ministry.

“After nearly 50 years of stagnation, the hotel industry has experienced exponential growth since 2011,” Sukhdeep Singh, general manager of Inya Lake Hotel, told OBG. “The huge increase in tourist arrivals has led to high occupancy rates.”

While new developments pushed up hotel stock by more than 10% during the first half of 2014 and took room numbers to in excess of 35,000, the industry will need to maintain momentum if it is to keep pace with the rise in tourist arrivals.

Infrastructural improvements will also have a key part to play in facilitating growth. Efforts to fill the gaps are already under way, with a new airport earmarked for Hanthawaddy, outside of Yangon, which is scheduled to open in 2016. The airport will be capable of handling 10m international passengers annually, doubling current capacity levels across the country. Upgrades are also planned for existing facilities to support the initiative. 

*Finding a balance*
While the rise in visitor numbers signals good news for both the tourism industry and Myanmar’s broader economy, concerns are growing that the rapid pace of development could put a strain on resources.

Industry players have highlighted the importance of ensuring future growth is sustainable. “Negative publicity about disappointing travel experiences travels faster and reaches more people than the positive stories,” Frank Janmaat, managing director at Yangon-based Lighthouse Hospitality Consultancy, told OBG. “Under current circumstances, trying to attract the highest number of tourists might be counter-productive for the image of Myanmar as a travel destination.”

The country is also missing a sound regulatory environment, which may well prove crucial in providing protection for historical and natural places of interest. “Myanmar has only just opened up,” U Aung Soe Tha, chairman of Myanmar Combiz Travels, said, when speaking to OBG. “We need to improve rules and regulations within the tourism sector to protect local business.” 

*Exploring new markets*
While Myanmar will need to address these issues, the potential for further expansion remains huge. Western Europe, in particular, offers significant scope for growth. Tourists from the continent accounted for 17.6% of all arrivals in 2013, significantly fewer than the number of visitors from Asian countries, who made up 70% of all international arrivals, according to Myanmar tourism statistics.

Stronger promotional activities in Europe, and closer to home in Oceania, could help broaden Myanmar’s appeal, while niche attractions, including casinos, are being considered. The Ministry of Hotels and Tourism confirmed at the beginning of September that legislation enabling casinos to be established in targeted tourism zones, catering solely for foreigners, was being drafted. At present, gambling operations in Myanmar are illegal.

Despite a strong performance from the sector in 2013, Myanmar’s visitor numbers remained significantly below those of its peers, including Vietnam (7.5m), Indonesia (8.8m), Malaysia (25.7m) and regional leader Thailand (26.5m), according to figures from the World Tourism Association. However, the fast pace of growth, combined with Myanmar’s huge potential, suggests the target of welcoming 5m arrivals in 2015 may well be achievable.

Myanmar in the midst of tourism boom | Myanmar [node:field_publication_year] | Oxford Business Group


----------



## AbidM

Aung Zaya said:


> Great..!!! Love to see it.. Mate..
> One thing amaze me is why the tourist arrival of Bangladesh is so relatively lower than most Asian countries though it has such great tourist attractions... Gov doesn't support tourism sector..? Myanmar also start to grow its with 20 year master plan with 458 million $ starting fund... Myanmar earns more than 1 billion dollar for 2014 with over 3 million tourist arrival (comparatively higher than 2010 with 800,00 arrival).. Myanmar target to get
> 
> *Growing international interest in Myanmar, following the easing of sanctions by the West, has led to a period of unprecedented growth in the tourism industry and has seen visitor numbers soar to 2m last year from 300,000 in 2010, according to governmental data.*
> 
> Arrivals in the first six months rose 43% year-on-year to 1.6m, according to official numbers from the Hotel and Tourism Ministry, which has a full-year target for inbound visitors of 3m. The World Travel and Tourism Council (WTTC), which analyses the sector’s performance across 184 countries, expects Myanmar to feature on its list of the top ten fastest-expanding tourism industries globally.
> 
> Last year, the direct contribution from travel and tourism to GDP stood at MMK849.6bn, or 1.6% of GDP, according to the WTTC. The total contribution to GDP, which takes into account the wider effects from investment, the supply chain and income effect, reached MMK1.97trn ($2.02bn) last year, or 3.7% of GDP, and is forecast to rise by 9.2% in 2014. However, if Myanmar achieves 50% growth this year, as targeted, the revenue figure is likely to be a lot higher.
> 
> At the same time, fears that accelerated growth could negatively impact the quality of service and prized attractions, if left unchecked, are sparking calls from some industry players for a more cautious pace of development.
> 
> *Arrivals and investment rising*
> Alongside the surge in visitor numbers, Myanmar has witnessed a significant rise in investment during the past three years, with a raft of new hotels and infrastructure developments providing a boost to existing stock. The number of hotels registered in Myanmar reached 1019 at the end of July, up from 960 recorded in March, according to the ministry.
> 
> “After nearly 50 years of stagnation, the hotel industry has experienced exponential growth since 2011,” Sukhdeep Singh, general manager of Inya Lake Hotel, told OBG. “The huge increase in tourist arrivals has led to high occupancy rates.”
> 
> While new developments pushed up hotel stock by more than 10% during the first half of 2014 and took room numbers to in excess of 35,000, the industry will need to maintain momentum if it is to keep pace with the rise in tourist arrivals.
> 
> Infrastructural improvements will also have a key part to play in facilitating growth. Efforts to fill the gaps are already under way, with a new airport earmarked for Hanthawaddy, outside of Yangon, which is scheduled to open in 2016. The airport will be capable of handling 10m international passengers annually, doubling current capacity levels across the country. Upgrades are also planned for existing facilities to support the initiative.
> 
> *Finding a balance*
> While the rise in visitor numbers signals good news for both the tourism industry and Myanmar’s broader economy, concerns are growing that the rapid pace of development could put a strain on resources.
> 
> Industry players have highlighted the importance of ensuring future growth is sustainable. “Negative publicity about disappointing travel experiences travels faster and reaches more people than the positive stories,” Frank Janmaat, managing director at Yangon-based Lighthouse Hospitality Consultancy, told OBG. “Under current circumstances, trying to attract the highest number of tourists might be counter-productive for the image of Myanmar as a travel destination.”
> 
> The country is also missing a sound regulatory environment, which may well prove crucial in providing protection for historical and natural places of interest. “Myanmar has only just opened up,” U Aung Soe Tha, chairman of Myanmar Combiz Travels, said, when speaking to OBG. “We need to improve rules and regulations within the tourism sector to protect local business.”
> 
> *Exploring new markets*
> While Myanmar will need to address these issues, the potential for further expansion remains huge. Western Europe, in particular, offers significant scope for growth. Tourists from the continent accounted for 17.6% of all arrivals in 2013, significantly fewer than the number of visitors from Asian countries, who made up 70% of all international arrivals, according to Myanmar tourism statistics.
> 
> Stronger promotional activities in Europe, and closer to home in Oceania, could help broaden Myanmar’s appeal, while niche attractions, including casinos, are being considered. The Ministry of Hotels and Tourism confirmed at the beginning of September that legislation enabling casinos to be established in targeted tourism zones, catering solely for foreigners, was being drafted. At present, gambling operations in Myanmar are illegal.
> 
> Despite a strong performance from the sector in 2013, Myanmar’s visitor numbers remained significantly below those of its peers, including Vietnam (7.5m), Indonesia (8.8m), Malaysia (25.7m) and regional leader Thailand (26.5m), according to figures from the World Tourism Association. However, the fast pace of growth, combined with Myanmar’s huge potential, suggests the target of welcoming 5m arrivals in 2015 may well be achievable.
> 
> Myanmar in the midst of tourism boom | Myanmar [node:field_publication_year] | Oxford Business Group



We welcome you with open hands. ... 

I believe our tourism industry can be a top foreign currency earner and apparently I'm not the only Bangladeshi to think this, according to menon - "Tourism industry can make the highest contribution to the country's economy by surpassing garments sector, Civil Aviation and Tourism Minister Rashed Khan Menon has said." I believe this to be true too.

Menon: Tourism can be top foreign currency earner | Dhaka Tribune

However of course there are things that hamper our development. A few things that hamper our development...
*Lack of investment*, there is lack of investment from both public and private sector to make tourism a sustainable sector. 
*imagery of the country*, this applies to both domestic and international news papers who report on Bangladesh, normally when something positive is happening, many western outlets wont report upon it however when something negative happens, rana plaza, sundurban oil spill, a lot of western news paper will report on it, this makes our country look bad. (I've only seen the Guardian report positive staff about Bangladesh, only the Guardian)
*Religion*, I think Americas wars/campagins against countries such as afghanistan and Iraq has helped stem this fear of muslims into westerners, I think people automatically associate muslims with terrorism now that, thats how the media over the portrays and hence people are likely to come to Bangladesh, a largely muslim country, which is also secular. (I can tell, we have youth who don't care much about the faith anymore, the country is becoming increasingly open minded, and people just aren't seeing it.) 

Now, can it happen? Yes I believe soo.
*Lack of Investment,* Bangladesh has attracted a lot of investment from big names and big countries through various sectors. We have russians coming over to help us build a satellite (and launch it), russians gazprom has also signed a deal for a nuclear power plant in the country. We have chinese making headway into our country through the padma bridge construction, which they are building, chinese are increasingly investing in our country and want to help build the biggest sea port in south asia, Sonadia deep sea port. Indians are here too, building power stations, opening factories etc.) So I question why can we attract investors our tourism industry. I question this, what's the point of attracting loads of international hotels to come to Bangladesh (which it has done exceptionally well) when there is nothing else to offer, like theme parks, and other attractions. The hotels are a problem too, as they are mainly in big cities such as Dhaka and Chittagong. we need rules and regulations to be put into place to direct investment towards perserving our history, heritage and culture and making new attractions which can get international attention.)
*Imagery of the country* is being slowly challenged by our youth. Lovedesh.com is run by yasmin choudary and her goal is to present 3rd world countries in a positive light, she started as a website/blogger and now runs a tour operation business, where she sells packages to these countries, her main priority being Bangladesh, there is also the positivelight.Bangladesh campaign, which is a crowdsourced website, where Bangladeshis can post photos of Bangladesh and get it seen by the masses, they've nearly raised enough money, for a book. 
*Religion*, we know religion can play a big and small facotr, but it really depends on the people, and their country, and what it has to offer, look at Egypt, Turkey, Malaysia, Indonesia, Morocco, these are some of the hottest destinations for travellers and have been for a while, so I beg the question, why can'y Bangladeshi, if these muslim majority countries have a thriving sector, why can't we? I just read last week, Egypt and Greece signed a tourism partnership/circuit sort of thing where both countries will aid each other in promoting each others country, this is beneficial to both the countries, because of both the countries economic and political situation (which is bad) and I'm just like, why can't we have this with India and Myanmar... I thinks it's that lack or foreign relations between our country that doesn't allow the industry to flourish. We need a better SAARC and ASEAN for our area. Note: There has been many ideas put forward to intergrate our region, nepalis have asked for it, north eastern indians have asked for it. 
Promoting inter-regional tourism | EDITORIAL | Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh


I've actually been following Myanmar tourism industry for a while now. I think once India and Myanmar prospers, than Bangladesh will follow suit, all countries around Bangladesh have somewhat of a thriving tourism sector, Nepal, Bhutan, Sri Lanka, India and now Myanmar, it saddens me to see Bangladesh not flourishing as much as it's counterparts in the region, where not jumping aboard... But I think that will slowly change

I would like to congratulate Myanmar on it's boom of tourism 2-3 bln earned this (last) year alone, wow. I heard many australians and thais are coming to your country, that's great. I think Bangladesh needs to attract tourist from our region first before it can go international. 

Somethings I would like to see happening between Bangladesh and Myanmar, Better cooperation in all sections, including Tourism.
A ferry route from Bangkok, via, yangon and than too coxs baxar or kuakata. An inland route (road.train) similar to this ferry route. 
A buddhist tourism circuit, which involves India, Bangladesh, Myanmar and Thailand. 
A bridge from Cox's bazar to Maungdaw. 

I'd like to also see an ease of Visa restrictions, and products restrictions and freedom of momment rules and regulations from our countries. 

Imagine this, a tour package from Bagan, to Coxs bazar, people can take in the culture of Myanmar and than take in the culture of Bangladesh and relax. 

all in all,

We need better investment, promotion and more tolerance towards tourists. When all of this happens our industry is bound to flourish, I mean look at your industry, it's a fine example of how to attract tourists.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

AbidM said:


> We welcome you with open hands. ...
> 
> I believe our tourism industry can be a top foreign currency earner and apparently I'm not the only Bangladeshi to think this, according to menon - "Tourism industry can make the highest contribution to the country's economy by surpassing garments sector, Civil Aviation and Tourism Minister Rashed Khan Menon has said." I believe this to be true too.
> 
> Menon: Tourism can be top foreign currency earner | Dhaka Tribune
> 
> However of course there are things that hamper our development. A few things that hamper our development...
> *Lack of investment*, there is lack of investment from both public and private sector to make tourism a sustainable sector.
> *imagery of the country*, this applies to both domestic and international news papers who report on Bangladesh, normally when something positive is happening, many western outlets wont report upon it however when something negative happens, rana plaza, sundurban oil spill, a lot of western news paper will report on it, this makes our country look bad. (I've only seen the Guardian report positive staff about Bangladesh, only the Guardian)
> *Religion*, I think Americas wars/campagins against countries such as afghanistan and Iraq has helped stem this fear of muslims into westerners, I think people automatically associate muslims with terrorism now that, thats how the media over the portrays and hence people are likely to come to Bangladesh, a largely muslim country, which is also secular. (I can tell, we have youth who don't care much about the faith anymore, the country is becoming increasingly open minded, and people just aren't seeing it.)
> 
> Now, can it happen? Yes I believe soo.
> *Lack of Investment,* Bangladesh has attracted a lot of investment from big names and big countries through various sectors. We have russians coming over to help us build a satellite (and launch it), russians gazprom has also signed a deal for a nuclear power plant in the country. We have chinese making headway into our country through the padma bridge construction, which they are building, chinese are increasingly investing in our country and want to help build the biggest sea port in south asia, Sonadia deep sea port. Indians are here too, building power stations, opening factories etc.) So I question why can we attract investors our tourism industry. I question this, what's the point of attracting loads of international hotels to come to Bangladesh (which it has done exceptionally well) when there is nothing else to offer, like theme parks, and other attractions. The hotels are a problem too, as they are mainly in big cities such as Dhaka and Chittagong. we need rules and regulations to be put into place to direct investment towards perserving our history, heritage and culture and making new attractions which can get international attention.)
> *Imagery of the country* is being slowly challenged by our youth. Lovedesh.com is run by yasmin choudary and her goal is to present 3rd world countries in a positive light, she started as a website/blogger and now runs a tour operation business, where she sells packages to these countries, her main priority being Bangladesh, there is also the positivelight.Bangladesh campaign, which is a crowdsourced website, where Bangladeshis can post photos of Bangladesh and get it seen by the masses, they've nearly raised enough money, for a book.
> *Religion*, we know religion can play a big and small facotr, but it really depends on the people, and their country, and what it has to offer, look at Egypt, Turkey, Malaysia, Indonesia, Morocco, these are some of the hottest destinations for travellers and have been for a while, so I beg the question, why can'y Bangladeshi, if these muslim majority countries have a thriving sector, why can't we? I just read last week, Egypt and Greece signed a tourism partnership/circuit sort of thing where both countries will aid each other in promoting each others country, this is beneficial to both the countries, because of both the countries economic and political situation (which is bad) and I'm just like, why can't we have this with India and Myanmar... I thinks it's that lack or foreign relations between our country that doesn't allow the industry to flourish. We need a better SAARC and ASEAN for our area. Note: There has been many ideas put forward to intergrate our region, nepalis have asked for it, north eastern indians have asked for it.
> Promoting inter-regional tourism | EDITORIAL | Financial Express :: Financial Newspaper of Bangladesh
> 
> 
> I've actually been following Myanmar tourism industry for a while now. I think once India and Myanmar prospers, than Bangladesh will follow suit, all countries around Bangladesh have somewhat of a thriving tourism sector, Nepal, Bhutan, Sri Lanka, India and now Myanmar, it saddens me to see Bangladesh not flourishing as much as it's counterparts in the region, where not jumping aboard... But I think that will slowly change
> 
> I would like to congratulate Myanmar on it's boom of tourism 2-3 bln earned this (last) year alone, wow. I heard many australians and thais are coming to your country, that's great. I think Bangladesh needs to attract tourist from our region first before it can go international.
> 
> Somethings I would like to see happening between Bangladesh and Myanmar, Better cooperation in all sections, including Tourism.
> A ferry route from Bangkok, via, yangon and than too coxs baxar or kuakata. An inland route (road.train) similar to this ferry route.
> A buddhist tourism circuit, which involves India, Bangladesh, Myanmar and Thailand.
> A bridge from Cox's bazar to Maungdaw.
> 
> I'd like to also see an ease of Visa restrictions, and products restrictions and freedom of momment rules and regulations from our countries.
> 
> Imagine this, a tour package from Bagan, to Coxs bazar, people can take in the culture of Myanmar and than take in the culture of Bangladesh and relax.
> 
> all in all,
> 
> We need better investment, promotion and more tolerance towards tourists. When all of this happens our industry is bound to flourish, I mean look at your industry, it's a fine example of how to attract tourists.



Why low investment in tourism..? Don't interested in..? It can get easier and better earning with just small fund..then BD need to open more border gate to get more arrivals who transit in neighboring countries.. We received more from border than from direct hub such as international airport every year.. Almost 1m we get are from Thai border with short stay.. 

As for ASEAN., it will start Free Trade Area in coming months.. More investment come along with more arrivals.. So BD need to prepare for tourists from Myanmar including myanmar tourists and who visit in Myanmar and want to continue to BD.. And I think BD need more promotion for it's attractions.. Coz I just know BD has such attractive Buddhist culture..  Then we need closer ties between 2 nations.., especially G to G..

*Singapore-Led Group Wins $1.4 Billion Myanmar Airport Deal*
By Kyaw Thu Oct 29, 2014 5:17 PM GMT+0630 



Photographer: Dario Pignatelli/Bloomberg
The Sule Pagonda, left, stands among buildings in this aerial photograph taken in... Read More

A Singapore construction company and an affiliate of Changi Airport Group won a $1.4 billion order to build a new airport in Myanmar’s Yangon as the country repairs its infrastructure after the easing of decades of sanctions.

A consortium led byYongnam Holdings Ltd. (YNH), which includes Changi Airport Planners & Engineers Ltd. and Japan’s JGC Corp. (1963), will develop the Hanthawaddy International Airport, Myanmar’s civil aviation agency said today. The group was invited to bid for the project after negotiations between the government andSouth Korea’s Incheon International Airport Corp., which was previously given the deal, broke down earlier this year.

Upgrading the airport is part of the government’s effort to create jobs in one of Asia’s poorest countries. The U.S. eased sanctions on Myanmar in 2012 and the European Union and Japan wrote off loans owed by the nation, following which Coca-Cola Co. (KO), PepsiCo Inc. (PEP) and Unilever Plc announced investments.

The new Hanthawaddy airport is about 50 miles (80 kilometers) from Yangon. The current Yangon International Airport is 15 kilometers from the city. The new facility will be operational in December 2019 and will be able to handle as many as 12 million passengers a year compared with the current airfield’s capacity of 2.7 million, the civil aviation agency said.

*Shares Surge*
The design, construction, operation and maintenance of the airport and its facilities is for a 30-year period, Yongnam said in a statement to the Singapore stock exchange. The group will now enter into discussions and negotiations with the civil aviation department to finalize the details, it said.

The consortium can get official development assistance from the Japanese government with low interest rates, Win Swe Tun, director general of the Department of Civil Aviation, said at the press conference. The group didn’t ask for any government guarantee, he said.

Yongnam shares surged in Singapore the most in more than six months before the company asked for a halt in trading. JGC rose 2.5 percent to 2,716.5 yen, the highest level in almost three weeks inTokyo.

Myanmar may need to spend some $320 billion on infrastructure by 2030 to left economic growth to 8 percent, according to McKinsey Global Institute.

Yangon’s existing airport opened a new terminal in 2007 for international travel, while a facility built in 1947 is used for domestic flights.

After President Thein Sein signed a foreign investment bill to woo overseas investors, companies scouting opportunities or striking development agreements included Visa Inc., the biggest payments network, Unilever, and closely held hotel chain Best Western International Inc. Coca-Cola, the world’s largest soda maker, opened a bottling plant and pledged investment of $200 million in Myanmar.

The nation is boosting economic, military and political ties with Western nations after years of isolation. The country transitioned to a democracy in 2012 after about five decades of military rule.


----------



## Aepsilons

Aung Zaya said:


> *YANGON–With the aim of attracting tourists and promoting Myanmar’s tourism industry, Inle Night Market situated in Northern Shan State, will be upgraded in early January 2015, according to the Myanmar Restaurant Entrepreneurs Association.*
> 
> 
> “We have a plan to upgrade the night market in early January. However, we will first discuss it with locals and authorities. Inle Night Market should be upgraded because many of foreigners visit it,” said Myo Min Zaw, Chairman of Inle Zone for the Myanmar Restaurant Entrepreneurs Association.
> 
> At present, Inle Night Market has only ten shops that open at 10:30pm. Plans are underway to expand the restaurants, as well as souvenir shops and regional product shops.
> 
> 
> The Inle area attracts foreigners as well as local visitors. If the shops expand, it will create more job opportunities for locals and attract foreign currencies, according to the Myanmar Restaurant Entrepreneurs Association.
> 
> 
> Plans to build a night market in Yangon to attract tourists is also under way, but there has been difficulty in choosing a location. Meetings with authorities are ongoing.
> 
> http://www.elevenmya...onal&Itemid=384
> 
> View attachment 180505
> 
> 
> 
> *The Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) estimates that the total number of tourists to visit Myanmar between 2013 and 2030 will reach at least 20.4 million.*
> 
> The number of local travelers is estimated to reach 29.3 million in the same period. The Myanmar government is working on developing a tourism ‘master plan’ to lure foreign visitors. The plan’s budget is US$ 486.60 million. Implementation of the plan began last year and will end in 2030.
> 
> 
> The estimates of Myanmar’s Hotel and Tourism Ministry, however, differ from those of JICA, placing the projected number of visitors by 2030 at only 7 million. The master plan was set up with the assistance of the Norwegian government and the Asian Development Bank.
> 
> 
> Myanmar’s hotel and tourism sector has growth steadily since the country opened its doors to foreign investment in 2011. The hotel and tourism sector has generated $940 million since then, and 85 percent of that revenue was earned by private individuals, according to Hotels and Tourism Minister Htay Aung.
> 
> http://www.elevenmya...ness&Itemid=356
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully more celebrities take a visit to Myanmar.. That's a way of promoting and advertising our tourism industry.. Whoever and whenever..
> 
> *MYANMAR: Toyota, Suzuki to invest in new economic zone*
> *By* Graeme Roberts | 2014
> 
> Font size  Email  Print
> 
> 
> Toyota, Suzuki and French auto parts manufacturer La Farge separately have bid to set up operations in Myanmar’s Thilawa special economic zone, according to the Myanmar Investment Commission (MIC).
> 
> The Thilawa industrial zone, located just outside the country’s commercial capital Yangon, is scheduled to be completed and available to manufacturing companies in 2015, according to an MIC spokesman.
> 
> Suzuki already has a wholly-owned assembly operation in Yangon, on a property leased from the government, but is known to want to move to the dedicated manufacturing hub.
> 
> The big news here is if Toyota also plans to set up an assembly facility in the country, having just announced the establishment of a dealer in Yangon.
> 
> Nissan announced last year that it plans to have an assembly plant in Myanmar by 2015 through its Malaysian partner Tan Chong Motor.
> 
> Automakers invest in Myanmar’s economic zone
> 
> June 10, 2014 7:00 pm JST
> *Japan, US companies 1st to secure space in Myanmar's Thilawa industrial park*
> MOTOKAZU MATSUI, Nikkei staff writer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. beverage packaging maker Ball said it plans to hire 150 people at its Myanmar factory to be established next year.
> 
> YANGON -- Two companies -- one from Japan and the other from the U.S. -- are the first to secure lots in an industrial park under development in Myanmar in cooperation with the Japanese government and businesses.
> 
> The U.S. company, Ball, is confident its investment will bring Myanmar medium- and long-term benefits by creating jobs and facilitating the transfer of technology, Scott Morrison, the beverage packaging company's chief financial officer, told the press Friday in Yangon, Myanmar's commercial capital and biggest city.
> 
> The Colorado-based, New York Stock Exchange-listed company reported roughly $8.5 billion in sales in fiscal 2013. It manufactures metal packaging for beverages and other products in the U.S., China, Brazil and elsewhere. Ball has been bolstering investment in Southeast Asia in recent years. Its Vietnamese plant began operating in 2012.
> 
> With the decision to set up shop in the Thilawa industrial park -- which lies southeast of Yangon -- the company is looking to start manufacturing soft-drink cans in Myanmar as early as next summer for Coca-Cola and other companies already operating in the country. Morrison declined to reveal how much the company plans to invest, but he said it plans to hire 150 people at the Thilawa plant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More than 50 companies are showing interest in moving into the Thilawa industrial park.
> 
> Friday also saw Koyo Radiator sign a memorandum of understanding with Myanmar Japan Thilawa Development, the developer of the industrial park, on a deal to lease a roughly 3-hectare plot.
> 
> The company plans to invest about 500 million yen ($4.82 million) to build a factory capable of manufacturing 120,000 after-market automotive radiators a year. All output will be exported.
> 
> *Saving money*
> 
> Koyo already has factories in China and Vietnam, but labor costs have been rising sharply in these countries. Such expenses in Myanmar are said to be about one-sixth those in China.
> 
> "We decided to expand into Myanmar because it is easy to hire good workers at low cost," said Koyo Chairman Kazumoto Ejiri.
> 
> More than 50 companies from a total of 10 countries and regions have shown interest in setting up shop in the industrial park, according to Takashi Yanai, president of MJTD, a joint venture among major local companies and Japanese trading houses Sumitomo Corp., Mitsubishi Corp. and Marubeni.
> 
> "We aim to sign agreements with 30 or so companies by the end of the year," Yanai said.
> 
> Securing such deals would fill up roughly half of a 400-hectare zone in the industrial park, completing the first stage of development there. MJTD is considering launching second-stage development to fill up the zone's remaining 200 hectares.
> 
> The industrial park is receiving a lot of attention from foreign manufacturers because it is served by well-developed power and water infrastructure, but offers leases about 20% lower than the going rates at other industrial parks in the country.




Excellent to hear !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Excellent to hear !



we will always remember Japan's help during these years.. Hopefully long live Japan-Myanmar Friendship..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Aung Zaya said:


> we will always remember Japan's help during these years.. Hopefully long live Japan-Myanmar Friendship...



Cheers to that!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

* *** Happy 67th Indepandent Day ***
*




*









*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> * *** Happy 67th Indepandent Day ***
> *
> View attachment 181107
> 
> *
> View attachment 181108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congratz, wish u a happy and prosperous future 

post video

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aung Zaya

More Photos..













BDforever said:


> congratz, wish u a happy and prosperous future
> 
> post video



any video in my hand yet..mate.. As soon as i get.., i'll post..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

more..
















@Myanmar @alaungphaya plz add what u got for our indepandent day... yhz bro.. we are Myanmar... cheer..:d

BTW.. our K-8 assembly line..

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aepsilons

Looking good !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Independence Day (Burma) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

more










**Japanese Spirit** we got when we against British Empire..






all military exercises during 2014 combine in 0ne..








Nihonjin1051 said:


> Looking good !

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aepsilons

Aung Zaya said:


> Independence Day (Burma) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> more
> View attachment 181179
> 
> View attachment 181180
> 
> 
> 
> **Japanese Sprit** we got when we against British Empire..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all military exercises during 2014 combine in 0ne..




Burmese people are indeed fierce warriors, that cannot be denied. Silent yet deadly like a Tiger. Good to see her military is very capable.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> @alaungphaya bro arrr yin d thread htal lar p help par oo naw... E kya bro lout m kg lo par... Thz bro..
> 
> 
> 
> So how about BD's tourism industry..?



hote bro sorry par law law sal nago tone lauk ma arr loz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

alaungphaya said:


> hote bro sorry par law law sal nago tone lauk ma arr loz



Ok bro.. Ya pr tal.. Bro ar ma.. Thz..


----------



## tarpitz

*Myanmar Navy: A force to be reckoned with.*

Myanmar is building another Aung Zeya Flight III class 122 metre long stealth frigate F 15 at the Naval Dockyard.
There will be 9 frigates in Myanmar Navy after launching this frigate:-

Two Type 053H1 class frigates F 21 and F 23,
One Aung Zeya Flight I class frigate F 11,
Two Aung Zeya Flight II class stealth frigates F 12 and F 14,
One Aung Zeya Flight III class stealth frigate F 15,
Two Anawrahtar Flight I class light frigates F 771 and F 772......and...
One Anawrahtar Flight II class stealth light frigate F 773.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

dragunov87 said:


> *Myanmar Navy: A force to be reckoned with.*
> 
> Myanmar is building another Aung Zeya Flight III class 122 metre long stealth frigate F 15 at the Naval Dockyard.
> There will be 9 frigates in Myanmar Navy after launching this frigate:-
> 
> Two Type 053H1 class frigates F 21 and F 23,
> One Aung Zeya Flight I class frigate F 11,
> Two Aung Zeya Flight II class stealth frigates F 12 and F 14,
> One Aung Zeya Flight III class stealth frigate F 15,
> Two Anawrahtar Flight I class light frigates F 771 and F 772......and...
> One Anawrahtar Flight II class stealth light frigate F 773.


Great..!! Any more photos..? Bro..

Hope it will get some VLS and better AD this time... 

Hope it will get some VLS and better AD this time...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

dragunov87 said:


> *Myanmar Navy: A force to be reckoned with.*
> 
> Myanmar is building another Aung Zeya Flight III class 122 metre long stealth frigate F 15 at the Naval Dockyard.
> There will be 9 frigates in Myanmar Navy after launching this frigate:-
> 
> Two Type 053H1 class frigates F 21 and F 23,
> One Aung Zeya Flight I class frigate F 11,
> Two Aung Zeya Flight II class stealth frigates F 12 and F 14,
> One Aung Zeya Flight III class stealth frigate F 15,
> Two Anawrahtar Flight I class light frigates F 771 and F 772......and...
> One Anawrahtar Flight II class stealth light frigate F 773.



Burmese navy is surely a powerful force in Indian Ocean

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

@dragunov87 Bro do u have some photos of USV what F12 got ..? It show just a few sec in local channel.. I find its photos for a few days.. But I've not found at all.. Just want to which kind of it is...



Echo_419 said:


> Burmese navy is surely a powerful force in Indian Ocean


Any news of buying weapon from India by Myanmar for F14 and F15..? Bro..

The fourth one.. Hope it can boost our economy growth..  

*Myanmar Establishes New Special Economic Zone*
Posted on July 14, 2014 by ASEAN Briefing

Plans are currently underway to develop a new special economic zone (SEZ) in Myeik. Located in Myanmar’s southeastern Tanintharyi region, Myeik is home to one of Myanmar’s growing number of industrial zones. According to the Ministry of Electric Power and Industry, a proposal for the new economic zone has been submitted to the regional government for review.

Like many countries in Southeast Asia, Myanmar has been making efforts to transform its agro-based economy into an industrialized one, with the objective of becoming a modern and industrialized nation. Though decades of military rule and isolation have led to underdevelopment and the creation of economic sanctions, reforms in recent years are opening Myanmar to increasing amounts of trade and business with other countries around the globe.

One of the ways Myanmar is facilitating greater trade and foreign direct investment is through the creation of SEZs. These SEZs offer incentives such as tax exemptions and holidays, and lengthy 30-year land leases. The three SEZs currently under development in Myanmar are in Dawei, Thilawa and Kyaukpyu. A plan exists for a zone in Sittwe, but is currently on hiatus.

*Myeik Special Economic Zone*

The new economic zone in Myeik will be privately owned and will include a harbor and adjoining industrial zone, in addition to zones that will “streamline” the flow of goods between the harbor and adjacent warehouses and businesses.

“The implementation of the project is being led by young people and that’s why the regional-government is supporting it,” said Tanintharyi Regional Minister for Power and Industry, Dr. Win Aung.

“We would’ve needed to apply to the Union Government if this project was larger, but it is on the scale of a small-medium enterprise,” he added.

*RELATED:* Bangladesh-China-India-Myanmar Economic Corridor Builds Steam

The Myeik Future Development Public Company (MFDPC), recently created this past March, has expressed its intent to start implementing the project within the calendar year; however, they have requested revisions to the existing plan before beginning.

The project, located east of Myeik Airport, will take up 1,000 acres. This requires negotiations to be held with local residents regarding compensation for the land necessary for development.

“Previously 1,500 residential plots were allocated, but there were no market or public spaces included, except for one school. We asked that the plan be re-drawn as it had many issues,” said U. Aung Myo Lat, the managing director of the MFDPC.

He said that although the company has received K100 billion (US$102 million) for the project and has welcomed investment from other businesses, it will still take many years to complete.

FDI in Myanmar rose from the US$1.9 billion in 2011-2012, to US$2.7 billion in 2012-2013, with energy, garment, information technology and food and beverages sectors receiving most of that investment. In 2012, the Burmese government passed a new law that allows overseas firms to completely own business ventures. By providing investors with a friendly business environment, Myanmar hopes to attract even greater amounts of foreign direct investment.

It seems Myanmar’s political and economic reforms are working too. Since 2011, the country has experienced GDP growth of nearly six percent or more annually. Its GDP last year was reported at US$53 billion, up from US$45 billion just two years prior in 2011. Exports have risen since then as well, climbing from US$7.7 billion in 2011 to US$9 billion in 2013. Imports have also spiked, up from US$7.5 billion in 2011 to just over US$10 billion last year.



- See more at: Myanmar Establishes New Special Economic Zone - ASEAN Business News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

Aung Zaya said:


> @dragunov87 Bro do u have some photos of USV what F12 got ..? It show just a few sec in local channel.. I find its photos for a few days.. But I've not found at all.. Just want to which kind of it is...
> 
> 
> Any news of buying weapon from India by Myanmar for F14 and F15..? Bro..
> 
> The fourth one.. Hope it can boost our economy growth..
> 
> *Myanmar Establishes New Special Economic Zone*
> Posted on July 14, 2014 by ASEAN Briefing
> 
> Plans are currently underway to develop a new special economic zone (SEZ) in Myeik. Located in Myanmar’s southeastern Tanintharyi region, Myeik is home to one of Myanmar’s growing number of industrial zones. According to the Ministry of Electric Power and Industry, a proposal for the new economic zone has been submitted to the regional government for review.
> 
> Like many countries in Southeast Asia, Myanmar has been making efforts to transform its agro-based economy into an industrialized one, with the objective of becoming a modern and industrialized nation. Though decades of military rule and isolation have led to underdevelopment and the creation of economic sanctions, reforms in recent years are opening Myanmar to increasing amounts of trade and business with other countries around the globe.
> 
> One of the ways Myanmar is facilitating greater trade and foreign direct investment is through the creation of SEZs. These SEZs offer incentives such as tax exemptions and holidays, and lengthy 30-year land leases. The three SEZs currently under development in Myanmar are in Dawei, Thilawa and Kyaukpyu. A plan exists for a zone in Sittwe, but is currently on hiatus.
> 
> *Myeik Special Economic Zone*
> 
> The new economic zone in Myeik will be privately owned and will include a harbor and adjoining industrial zone, in addition to zones that will “streamline” the flow of goods between the harbor and adjacent warehouses and businesses.
> 
> “The implementation of the project is being led by young people and that’s why the regional-government is supporting it,” said Tanintharyi Regional Minister for Power and Industry, Dr. Win Aung.
> 
> “We would’ve needed to apply to the Union Government if this project was larger, but it is on the scale of a small-medium enterprise,” he added.
> 
> *RELATED:* Bangladesh-China-India-Myanmar Economic Corridor Builds Steam
> 
> The Myeik Future Development Public Company (MFDPC), recently created this past March, has expressed its intent to start implementing the project within the calendar year; however, they have requested revisions to the existing plan before beginning.
> 
> The project, located east of Myeik Airport, will take up 1,000 acres. This requires negotiations to be held with local residents regarding compensation for the land necessary for development.
> 
> “Previously 1,500 residential plots were allocated, but there were no market or public spaces included, except for one school. We asked that the plan be re-drawn as it had many issues,” said U. Aung Myo Lat, the managing director of the MFDPC.
> 
> He said that although the company has received K100 billion (US$102 million) for the project and has welcomed investment from other businesses, it will still take many years to complete.
> 
> FDI in Myanmar rose from the US$1.9 billion in 2011-2012, to US$2.7 billion in 2012-2013, with energy, garment, information technology and food and beverages sectors receiving most of that investment. In 2012, the Burmese government passed a new law that allows overseas firms to completely own business ventures. By providing investors with a friendly business environment, Myanmar hopes to attract even greater amounts of foreign direct investment.
> 
> It seems Myanmar’s political and economic reforms are working too. Since 2011, the country has experienced GDP growth of nearly six percent or more annually. Its GDP last year was reported at US$53 billion, up from US$45 billion just two years prior in 2011. Exports have risen since then as well, climbing from US$7.7 billion in 2011 to US$9 billion in 2013. Imports have also spiked, up from US$7.5 billion in 2011 to just over US$10 billion last year.
> 
> 
> 
> - See more at: Myanmar Establishes New Special Economic Zone - ASEAN Business News



We are currently supplying you with Sonars for your ships but things on the economic front look far better

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Echo_419 said:


> We are currently supplying you with Sonars for your ships but things on the economic front look far better


 BrahMos this time Bro...


----------



## Echo_419

dragunov87 said:


> BrahMos this time Bro...



I don't think Burmese navy has the need for such a weapon


----------



## tarpitz

Echo_419 said:


> I don't think Burmese navy has the need for such a weapon


BTW... official name of our country is Myanmar not Burma...


----------



## BDforever

dragunov87 said:


> BTW... official name of our country is Myanmar not Burma...


what do call yourself ? like we are Bangladeshi..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

dragunov87 said:


> BrahMos this time Bro...



Yeah.. Let be it.. Bro.. Cheer..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Echo_419

dragunov87 said:


> BTW... official name of our country is Myanmar not Burma...



No your country's name is China,check your flags my man


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> what do call yourself ? like we are Bangladeshi..



Can call us .. Myanmarnese.. Mate..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Echo_419 said:


> No your country's name is China,check your flags my man


Myanmar citizen...Sino-Myanmar ...living in Macau, China...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Echo_419

dragunov87 said:


> Myanmar citizen...Sino-Myanmar ...living in Macau, China...



Nice to meet you man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Step by step construction of F14....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*2014, record-breaking year for tourism sector*

*Last year’s tourist arrivals have set a new record, earning over one billion USD, according to the ministry of hotels and tourism.*

The number of tourist arrivals reached 3.5 million and earned 1.135 billion USD. The hotels and tourism ministry designated the 2014 as a record-breaking year as the tourist arrivals and tourism revenue in 2014 surpassed those in 2013. The record revenue in 2013 amounted to 926 million USD.

Since the government designated the tourism as business three years ago, Myanmar’s tourism has been booming. The tourism sector receives more tourist arrivals and earned increased revenues year on year.

The annual revenue generated from the government tourism sector accounts for one-quarter of total incomes. But private sectors and small-scale tourism businesses have earned more tourism revenues, according to the ministry of hotels and tourism.

The number of tourist arrivals is expected to reach an estimated four or five million in the 2015. For that, the ministry is planning to expend its tourist destinations.

The government officials from Myanmar and Thailand held discussions on the development of tourism sector in December 2014.

Before these discussions, Myanmar has implemented its plan to develop tourism sector and tourist draws in cooperation with Germany, Norway, the Asian Development Bank (ADB), Japan, Luxembourg, Switzerland, Australia and Italy.

Myanmar is implementing the Tourism Master Plan with the financial aid of about 500 million USD which is offered by Norway and the ADB. The ministry will expand its tourist destinations to the coastal regions and the national races regions in addition to its popular destinations—Bagan, Inlay, MraukU and Yangon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Aung Zaya said:


> *2014, record-breaking year for tourism sector*
> 
> *Last year’s tourist arrivals have set a new record, earning over one billion USD, according to the ministry of hotels and tourism.*
> 
> The number of tourist arrivals reached 3.5 million and earned 1.135 billion USD. The hotels and tourism ministry designated the 2014 as a record-breaking year as the tourist arrivals and tourism revenue in 2014 surpassed those in 2013. The record revenue in 2013 amounted to 926 million USD.
> 
> Since the government designated the tourism as business three years ago, Myanmar’s tourism has been booming. The tourism sector receives more tourist arrivals and earned increased revenues year on year.
> 
> The annual revenue generated from the government tourism sector accounts for one-quarter of total incomes. But private sectors and small-scale tourism businesses have earned more tourism revenues, according to the ministry of hotels and tourism.
> 
> The number of tourist arrivals is expected to reach an estimated four or five million in the 2015. For that, the ministry is planning to expend its tourist destinations.
> 
> The government officials from Myanmar and Thailand held discussions on the development of tourism sector in December 2014.
> 
> Before these discussions, Myanmar has implemented its plan to develop tourism sector and tourist draws in cooperation with Germany, Norway, the Asian Development Bank (ADB), Japan, Luxembourg, Switzerland, Australia and Italy.
> 
> Myanmar is implementing the Tourism Master Plan with the financial aid of about 500 million USD which is offered by Norway and the ADB. The ministry will expand its tourist destinations to the coastal regions and the national races regions in addition to its popular destinations—Bagan, Inlay, MraukU and Yangon.




Excellent news for Myanmar !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Excellent news for Myanmar !





*Investment boom in Myanmar*


Thailand's total investment in Myanmar has nearly reached US$10 billion, making the Kingdom the second-largest source of foreign direct investment (FDI) into the country after China, whose investment swelled past $14 billion.
Pisanu Suvanajata, Thailand's ambassador to Myanmar, reckons the Thai ranking may not last too long as the Myanmar Investment Commission (MIC) has granted approvals recently to projects by investors from Japan, South Korea and Singapore.

"Myanmar is not our choice. Indeed, it is choosing who should be allowed to invest here," he said in an interview.

On the main road in Yangon, billboards flaunt the names of big Thai companies already making their presence felt in the country - PTT, Charoen Pokphand Group, Siam Cement Group, Siam City Cement (Insee), Bangchak Petroleum, Boon Rawd Brewery, Bangkok Dusit Medical. Signs of Siam Commercial Bank, the main sponsor of the 2014 Asean Summit, are frequently spotted, though the bank was not among nine foreign banks awarded limited licences. They are side by side with billboards of other foreign companies like Ooredoo, Telenor, Coca-Cola, Pepsi and Samsung. Foreign companies have either opened offices in new high-rises or old houses.

According to Myanmar's Directorate of Investment and Company Administration (DICA), as of August 2014, 772 foreign companies have so far invested more than $49.4 billion in 12 sectors, including oil and gas, manufacturing, mining, hotels and tourism, transport and logistics, real estate, livestock and fisheries, agriculture, construction and services. As of June, more than 700 foreign businesses had received permission to invest in Myanmar.

During July and August, the $2.6 billion investments DICA approved came from companies in 13 countries - China, Thailand, Singapore, the United Kingdom, South Korea, Malaysia, the Netherlands, India, Japan, Canada, Luxembourg, the Philippines and Libya.

There are 3,032 foreign companies/branch offices and 32 foreign-invested joint ventures in Myanmar. Companies from 36 countries have invested in Myanmar, with those from China topping the list with combined cumulative investment of $14 billion.

Full-fledged inroads

Foreign companies are flocking to Myanmar, spurred by the rising wages in Thailand and other neighbours and the establishment of industrial estates there, aside from political and economic reforms introduced by the administration of President Thein Sein.

FDI rose from $901 million in 2010 to $2.62 billion in 2013, according to World Bank data.

The Myanmar Investment Commission (MCI), the FDI promoter, expected FDI in the 2014-15 fiscal year, starting April 1, to reach $4 billion. In September, it revised up the target, expecting the FDI to reach $5 billion when the fiscal year ends next March. The FDI is also expected to show 14 per cent annualised growth from now until 2030, to push the aggregate amount to $100 billion in the next 15 years.

According to DICA data, not all foreign companies have fully invested the approved investment amount. While 51 Chinese companies have invested $14.38 billion in the country, 44 Thai companies have invested only $3.1 billion, making it the fourth largest in terms of existing enterprises. In contrast, the $6.5-billion investment by 67 Singapore firms made Singapore the second-largest source of foreign investment, and the $6.2 billion by 93 Hong Kong firms made Hong Kong the third-largest.

Myanmar is considered untapped as both a production base and a consumer market in Southeast Asia. For manufacturing companies, the low wage of about $70 a month is the main attraction. Meanwhile, though the per-capita gross domestic product remains low at about $900, the population of more than 50 million presents a huge untapped market for a variety of products.

Economic outlook

Economists have also been upbeat on the country's outlook.

After the 8.25 per cent growth in the 2013-14 fiscal year, Myanmar's economic growth is expected to average 8.25 per cent in the next few years, led by rising gas production and investment, according to the International Monetary Fund.

At the seminar on "Gateway to the new Construction Era" last week in Yangon hosted by Thailand-based Millcon Industry, Bangkok Bank executive vice president Kobsak Pootrakul was more upbeat on the GDP growth acceleration. As the country witnesses deeper trade integration and FDIs, he expects more than 10 per cent growth rate in the next 10 years.

"The IMF expects FDI to Myanmar to grow by $5 billion per annum in the next 5 years. Personally, I expect it to be $8 billion per year, judging from conversation with potential investors who have shown their interest in investing in the country," he told the audience.

The Thilawa Special Economic Zone (SEZ) will be the turning point for FDI in the country, Kobsak noted.

"Most investors are concerned about infrastructure and land difficulties. Once completed, Thilawa should ease the concerns," he said.

Industrial estates

Located about 20 kilometres southeast of Yangon, Thilawa is one of three major SEZs planned by the Thein Sein government to boost foreign investment, aside from Dawei, south of Yangon, and Kyaukpyu, in Rakhine state. Among the three, Thilawa - covering 2,400 hectares - has shown the fastest development, with construction work for the second phase starting on October 1 this year for completion in the middle of 2016.

"The work is slow due to heavier rainfall than in Thailand," said Takashi Yanai, president and CEO of Myanmar Japan Thilawa Development Ltd which develops the zone.

In his presentation to Thai investors last week, he said that 23 companies from nine countries have signed contracts to construct factories in Thilawa, including two companies from Thailand and three from Taiwan. Two Myanmar companies are among them.

He acknowledged that the infrastructure is a major concern. Thilawa Port is being improved while a 50-megawatt power plant will be constructed to ensure sufficient power supplies to all manufacturers. A new power substation will be built aside from an existing one, while the distribution grid will be improved. The road around the area is being expanded, while gas pipelines and water pipelines would be extended to the area.

"The infrastructure will be more like in Thailand and my intention is to have more companies from Thailand," Yanai said.

Sumitomo Corp, Marubeni Corp and Mitsubishi Corp are leading the Thilawa project in cooperation with the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA). It is designed to accommodate green manufacturing, while Kyaukpyu will be home to petrochemical industries.

According to Thai Ambassador Pisanu, Japan's role in Thilawa has provided assurance to potential investors. In the interview, he added that the Myanmar and Thai governments would resume joint operations on Dawei in November, after the project had been halted since last year because Italian-Thai Development decided to reduce its role from a 75-year concessionaire to a developer.

"Dawei is the most complicated project among the three, designed to house heavy industries," he said. "But it is among the three mega-sites strategically designed to support the radical changes in Myanmar's politics and economy."

Remaining risks

While infrastructure such as power supply and communications are still unstable in Myanmar, other risks of doing business there remain significant.

Toshikazu Gocho, a foreign investment adviser at the Japan External Trade Organisation's office in Yangon, told The Yomiuri Shimbun recently that the government is loosening restrictions on foreign funding of retail operations, but "there are many difficult cases". He referred to such problems as administration officials not acting in accordance with the law.

Another problem involves the lack of luxury hotels, even in Yangon, which business clients from overseas tend to use.

Bangkok Bank's Kobsak said at the seminar that Myanmar would sustain the economic growth only through the improvement of road and rail networks as well as electricity supply. Meanwhile, the government must also follow the right policies, to balance infrastructure investment and long-term economic cost. Excessive investment could cause heavy fiscal burden, as Myanmar is witnessing fiscal deficit. Meanwhile, huge FDIs would encourage local companies to invest more, but excessive loan growth - over 20 per cent in the past few years - could weaken the financial sector. Authorities should also respond to the requirement for more skilled labour.

"Myanmar should get the economic foundation right and this must be done in 10 years, compared to 30 years in Thailand and 20 years in Vietnam," he said. "If this is achieved, Myanmar should see the next golden decade."

According to Pisanu, some laws are outdated but Myanmar has been acting fast. What is of greatest concern to Thai investors is political stability, as the country is attempting to seal a nationwide ceasefire deal ahead of the election next year. He is certain, however, that the country would see a smooth political transition.

He was referring to the rapid changes in the past few years, which clearly showed that it is not the issue between the government and the opposition. The situation in the country is now the issue between pro-reform and anti-reform groups.

"Thein Sein and his Cabinet members are all for reforms, including opposition leader Aung San Suu Kyi and the Myanmar people. Those who stand in the way will be the losers. There is the political will that Myanmar should push forward with reforms," the ambassador said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Asahi to Launch New Myanmar Beverage Line in 2016*

Japan’s Asahi Group Holdings said it will launch beverages under an original brand in Myanmar as early as 2016.

President and CEO Naoki Izumiya, who visited Yangon recently, unveiled the plan during an interview with The Nikkei.

The beverage giant set up a joint venture with Loi Hein, a major local beverage firm, in August and began producing Loi Hein’s Blue Mountain soft drinks.

“We aim to work with Loi Hein to develop sodas and other drinks,” Izumiya was quoted as saying.

Asahi hopes to achieve $83.9 million in sales in Myanmar by 2018 by conducting market research and expanding its product lineups.

Source: Myanmar Business Today

*IFC Myanmar investment to rise to $1 bln in three years


Yangon, Myanmar, December 12, 2014*—IFC, a member of the World Bank Group, is significantly scaling up its engagement in Myanmar in support of easier access to finance and better infrastructure that will enable the growth of small and medium enterprises, create jobs, and benefit the Myanmar people.

IFC’s total investment portfolio is expected to reach around $400 million for fiscal year 2015 (which ends June 30 2015), up from $92 million as of November 2014. Investments are expected to further rise to $1 billion over the next three years to support development of Myanmar’s private sector, the backbone of the country’s economic growth and job creation. IFC’s current 16 investment and advisory projects focus on improving the business climate and helping enterprises to save funds, insure their firms, and obtain loans to grow their businesses. They are also in support of critical infrastructure development.

“Building business-enabling infrastructure and expanding access to finance are critical to reviving Myanmar’s private sector which will generate much-needed jobs and economic opportunities,” said Vivek Pathak, IFC’s Director for Asia Pacific. “We will continue to work with the government and the banking sector to enhance Myanmar’s infrastructure and financial markets to boost sustainable growth that benefits more people.”

To modernize the power sector in Myanmar, where only around 30 percent of households have access to electricity, IFC is advising the government on the transformation of the state-operated Yangon Electricity Supply Board into a commercially viable corporation to extend reliable and affordable power to millions of people. IFC will consider financing YESB, if necessary, to further support the corporatization process.

IFC is also advising the government on a competitive selection process for an independent power producer to build the 250-megawatt combined-cycle Myingyan power plant to encourage public-private partnerships and attract more power developers to Myanmar.

In the future, IFC is set to scale up its support for infrastructure even more, with a focus on key sectors such as power, telecommunications and transport.

As lack of access to finance is one of the main barriers to growth for businesses, IFC has focused on helping local banks reach out to more customers, especially small and medium enterprises. We are advising Myanmar Oriental Bank and Yoma Bank, and microfinance institutions to improve corporate governance, risk management and trade finance while also providing capital to boost scale and expand services to those without banking connections.


At the regulatory level, a focus during the current fiscal year is to support Myanmar’s central bank in developing at least one credit bureau by June 2016, allowing lenders to access borrowers’ credit history, better evaluate loan risks, and thereby extending loans more quickly and on a larger scale than currently where too little information makes banks reluctant to lend.

To facilitate discussions for business reforms, IFC is working with the government and the Union of Myanmar’s Federation of Chambers of Commerce and Industry to establish the Myanmar Business Forum, a public-private dialogue platform to facilitate reforms that help companies grow and create jobs. IFC also supports the preparation of a new investment law and regulations that aim to create a level-playing field for local and foreign investors.

“What we are seeing currently is that many investors are eying the Myanmar market, but too many remain on the sidelines amid unclear rules and regulations,” said Vikram Kumar, IFC Resident Representative for Myanmar. “Improving the ease of doing business will help attract more domestic and foreign investment which Myanmar very much needs to develop.”

IFC is also exploring ways to support Myanmar’s agriculture and tourism sectors – the two largest generators of jobs globally. In fiscal year 2014, IFC committed $80 million to subsidiaries of Shangri-La Asia Limited to expand its hospitality business in Myanmar to address the shortage of hotel rooms as international arrivals in the country have been increasing by 30 percent annually since the economy opened. The project is expected to create about 1,000 direct jobs in addition to indirect ones.

*About IFC*
IFC, a member of the World Bank Group, is the largest global development institution focused exclusively on the private sector. Working with private enterprises in about 100 countries, we use our capital, expertise, and influence to help eliminate extreme poverty and boost shared prosperity. In FY14, we provided more than $22 billion in financing to improve lives in developing countries and tackle the most urgent challenges of development. For more information, visit www.ifc.org.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> *Asahi to Launch New Myanmar Beverage Line in 2016*
> 
> Japan’s Asahi Group Holdings said it will launch beverages under an original brand in Myanmar as early as 2016.
> 
> President and CEO Naoki Izumiya, who visited Yangon recently, unveiled the plan during an interview with The Nikkei.
> 
> The beverage giant set up a joint venture with Loi Hein, a major local beverage firm, in August and began producing Loi Hein’s Blue Mountain soft drinks.
> 
> “We aim to work with Loi Hein to develop sodas and other drinks,” Izumiya was quoted as saying.
> 
> Asahi hopes to achieve $83.9 million in sales in Myanmar by 2018 by conducting market research and expanding its product lineups.
> 
> Source: Myanmar Business Today
> 
> *IFC Myanmar investment to rise to $1 bln in three years
> 
> 
> Yangon, Myanmar, December 12, 2014*—IFC, a member of the World Bank Group, is significantly scaling up its engagement in Myanmar in support of easier access to finance and better infrastructure that will enable the growth of small and medium enterprises, create jobs, and benefit the Myanmar people.
> 
> IFC’s total investment portfolio is expected to reach around $400 million for fiscal year 2015 (which ends June 30 2015), up from $92 million as of November 2014. Investments are expected to further rise to $1 billion over the next three years to support development of Myanmar’s private sector, the backbone of the country’s economic growth and job creation. IFC’s current 16 investment and advisory projects focus on improving the business climate and helping enterprises to save funds, insure their firms, and obtain loans to grow their businesses. They are also in support of critical infrastructure development.
> 
> “Building business-enabling infrastructure and expanding access to finance are critical to reviving Myanmar’s private sector which will generate much-needed jobs and economic opportunities,” said Vivek Pathak, IFC’s Director for Asia Pacific. “We will continue to work with the government and the banking sector to enhance Myanmar’s infrastructure and financial markets to boost sustainable growth that benefits more people.”
> 
> To modernize the power sector in Myanmar, where only around 30 percent of households have access to electricity, IFC is advising the government on the transformation of the state-operated Yangon Electricity Supply Board into a commercially viable corporation to extend reliable and affordable power to millions of people. IFC will consider financing YESB, if necessary, to further support the corporatization process.
> 
> IFC is also advising the government on a competitive selection process for an independent power producer to build the 250-megawatt combined-cycle Myingyan power plant to encourage public-private partnerships and attract more power developers to Myanmar.
> 
> In the future, IFC is set to scale up its support for infrastructure even more, with a focus on key sectors such as power, telecommunications and transport.
> 
> As lack of access to finance is one of the main barriers to growth for businesses, IFC has focused on helping local banks reach out to more customers, especially small and medium enterprises. We are advising Myanmar Oriental Bank and Yoma Bank, and microfinance institutions to improve corporate governance, risk management and trade finance while also providing capital to boost scale and expand services to those without banking connections.
> 
> 
> At the regulatory level, a focus during the current fiscal year is to support Myanmar’s central bank in developing at least one credit bureau by June 2016, allowing lenders to access borrowers’ credit history, better evaluate loan risks, and thereby extending loans more quickly and on a larger scale than currently where too little information makes banks reluctant to lend.
> 
> To facilitate discussions for business reforms, IFC is working with the government and the Union of Myanmar’s Federation of Chambers of Commerce and Industry to establish the Myanmar Business Forum, a public-private dialogue platform to facilitate reforms that help companies grow and create jobs. IFC also supports the preparation of a new investment law and regulations that aim to create a level-playing field for local and foreign investors.
> 
> “What we are seeing currently is that many investors are eying the Myanmar market, but too many remain on the sidelines amid unclear rules and regulations,” said Vikram Kumar, IFC Resident Representative for Myanmar. “Improving the ease of doing business will help attract more domestic and foreign investment which Myanmar very much needs to develop.”
> 
> IFC is also exploring ways to support Myanmar’s agriculture and tourism sectors – the two largest generators of jobs globally. In fiscal year 2014, IFC committed $80 million to subsidiaries of Shangri-La Asia Limited to expand its hospitality business in Myanmar to address the shortage of hotel rooms as international arrivals in the country have been increasing by 30 percent annually since the economy opened. The project is expected to create about 1,000 direct jobs in addition to indirect ones.
> 
> *About IFC*
> IFC, a member of the World Bank Group, is the largest global development institution focused exclusively on the private sector. Working with private enterprises in about 100 countries, we use our capital, expertise, and influence to help eliminate extreme poverty and boost shared prosperity. In FY14, we provided more than $22 billion in financing to improve lives in developing countries and tackle the most urgent challenges of development. For more information, visit www.ifc.org.


very nice but careful... you also need domestic companies too, otherwise you will be too much dependable on foreign companies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myanmar extends eVisa*
JANUARY 7, 2015 BY THIHA


YANGON, 6 January 2015: Myanmar’s Ministry of Immigration and Population officially included another 32 nationalities that are now eligible for an eVisa, effective 2 January, 2015.

They join a list of 68 countries that were eligible for eVisas when the scheme rolled out 1 September 2014.

The eVisa costs USD50 paid for by Visa or American Express, but applicants should be aware there are other web services that compete for attention; one paying Google to have a top ranking (Myanmar-visa.org).

They have similar internet addresses that could give applicants the impression they are contacting the official website for eVisas. Fees charged by the sites are much higher possibly exceeding USD100.

The official site is evisa.moip.gov.mm, while information on restricted no-go areas can be found at mip.gov.mm.

Also, effective 2 January, the eVisa is now available for travellers entering the country at Yangon, Mandalay and Nay Pyi Daw airports (first point of entry).

This is particularly useful for travellers flying to Mandalay and Nay Pyi Daw directly from Bangkok and Singapore.

Despite assurances by the Myanmar government last year, not all ASEAN citizens are eligible for visa-free entry for up to 14 days.

That privilege is available to citizens of Laos, Vietnam, Philippines, Brunei, Indonesia and Cambodia.

Surprisingly, the big three investment countries for Myanmar (Thailand, Singapore and Malaysia) are not on the visa-free list.

According to the ASEAN charter all member countries are expected to offer visa-free travel to citizens of the 10 member bloc. Myanmar is the last country to comply with that requirement and it was thought it would introduce visa-free travel across ASEAN before it relinquishes the ASEAN chair at the end of January. That is now unlikely.

Travellers applying for an eVisa, must complete the online form, provide a 4.8 cm x 3.8 cm colour photo that can be attached to the online file and have a valid passport of more than six months.

They have to identify they are staying in a registered hotel, or guesthouse, to meet visa conditions and the visa is limited to tourism purposes excluding business, event or seminar related trips. This is again counter productive for a country that is keen to attract quality visitors. Business tourism is a top earner with much higher daily spend than registered by leisure travellers.

Once the online process is approved the applicant receives an approval letter that is valid for just 90 days and must be presented to immigration officials at the first point of entry.

An eVisa is valid for a stay of just 28 days and cannot be extended.

An application is confirmed within one hour of filing online and it usually takes three days for the ministry to email the confirmation or rejection. Fees are non-refundable, whatever the outcome.

The following 32 countries were added to Myanmar’s eVisa facility list 2 January 2015:

1.Albania 17. Iceland
2.Algeria 18. Jamaica
3.Belarus 19. Jordan
4.Bhutan 20. Kazakhstan
5.Bolivia 21. Kenya
6.Bosnia 22. Kyrgyzstan
7.Cameroon 23. Maldive
8.Costa Rica 24. Mauritius
9.Côte d’Ivoire 25. Monaco
10.Ecuador 26. Morocco
11.Eritrea 27. Qatar
12.Fiji 28. South Africa
13.Georgia 29. Uganda
14.Ghana 30. Ukraine
15.Guatemala 31. Uruguay
16.Guinea 32. Uzbekistan
Original list of 68 countries and Taiwan that eligible to apply eVisa:

1. Argentina 35. Latvia
2. Australia 36. Lithuania
3. Austria 37. Luxembourg
4. Bangladesh 38. Malaysia
5. Belgium 39. Malta
6. Brazil 40. Mexico
7. Brunei 41. Mongolia
8. Bulgaria 42. Nepal
9. Cambodia 43. Netherlands
10. Canada 44. New Zeland
11. Chile 5. Norway
12. China 46. Pakistan
13. Colombia 47. Panama
14. Croatia 48. Peru
15. Cyprus 49. Philippines
16. CZECH 50. Poland
17. Denmark 51. Portugal
18. Egypt 52. Romania
19. Estonia 53. Russia
20. Finland 54. Saudi Arabia
21. France 55. Serbia
22. Germany 56. Singapore
23. Greece 57. Slovakia
24. Hungary 58. Slovenia
25. India 59. Spain
26. Indonesia 60. Sri lanka
27. Ireland 61. Sweden
28. Israel 62. Switzerland
29. Italy 63. Thailand
30. Japan 64. Turkey
31. Korea, DPR 65. United Kingdom
32. Korea, Republic 66. United States of America
33. Kuwait 67. Venezuela
34. Laos 68. Vietnam
Source: MYANMAR TIMES

*Share this:*

Share







BDforever said:


> very nice but careful... you also need domestic companies too, otherwise you will be too much dependable on foreign companies



Yeah.. Mate.. It should be fully aware of the risk that permitting foreign corporations alone which is strong in fund can destroy local SMEs.. But we has lessons of formers.. So we only grant the permission to the ones who has JV agreement in local companies.. On the other hand.. We give financial and technical support to local SMEs.. But it just lunched a year ago with help of Norway ., Germany ., EU and we still need more fund..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Aung Zaya said:


> *Asahi to Launch New Myanmar Beverage Line in 2016*
> 
> Japan’s Asahi Group Holdings said it will launch beverages under an original brand in Myanmar as early as 2016.
> 
> President and CEO Naoki Izumiya, who visited Yangon recently, unveiled the plan during an interview with The Nikkei.
> 
> The beverage giant set up a joint venture with Loi Hein, a major local beverage firm, in August and began producing Loi Hein’s Blue Mountain soft drinks.
> 
> “We aim to work with Loi Hein to develop sodas and other drinks,” Izumiya was quoted as saying.
> 
> Asahi hopes to achieve $83.9 million in sales in Myanmar by 2018 by conducting market research and expanding its product lineups.
> 
> Source: Myanmar Business Today



Excellent news ! 



Aung Zaya said:


> *Myanmar extends eVisa*
> JANUARY 7, 2015 BY THIHA
> 
> 
> YANGON, 6 January 2015: Myanmar’s Ministry of Immigration and Population officially included another 32 nationalities that are now eligible for an eVisa, effective 2 January, 2015.
> 
> They join a list of 68 countries that were eligible for eVisas when the scheme rolled out 1 September 2014.
> 
> The eVisa costs USD50 paid for by Visa or American Express, but applicants should be aware there are other web services that compete for attention; one paying Google to have a top ranking (Myanmar-visa.org).
> 
> They have similar internet addresses that could give applicants the impression they are contacting the official website for eVisas. Fees charged by the sites are much higher possibly exceeding USD100.
> 
> The official site is evisa.moip.gov.mm, while information on restricted no-go areas can be found at mip.gov.mm.
> 
> Also, effective 2 January, the eVisa is now available for travellers entering the country at Yangon, Mandalay and Nay Pyi Daw airports (first point of entry).
> 
> This is particularly useful for travellers flying to Mandalay and Nay Pyi Daw directly from Bangkok and Singapore.
> 
> Despite assurances by the Myanmar government last year, not all ASEAN citizens are eligible for visa-free entry for up to 14 days.
> 
> That privilege is available to citizens of Laos, Vietnam, Philippines, Brunei, Indonesia and Cambodia.
> 
> Surprisingly, the big three investment countries for Myanmar (Thailand, Singapore and Malaysia) are not on the visa-free list.
> 
> According to the ASEAN charter all member countries are expected to offer visa-free travel to citizens of the 10 member bloc. Myanmar is the last country to comply with that requirement and it was thought it would introduce visa-free travel across ASEAN before it relinquishes the ASEAN chair at the end of January. That is now unlikely.
> 
> Travellers applying for an eVisa, must complete the online form, provide a 4.8 cm x 3.8 cm colour photo that can be attached to the online file and have a valid passport of more than six months.
> 
> They have to identify they are staying in a registered hotel, or guesthouse, to meet visa conditions and the visa is limited to tourism purposes excluding business, event or seminar related trips. This is again counter productive for a country that is keen to attract quality visitors. Business tourism is a top earner with much higher daily spend than registered by leisure travellers.
> 
> Once the online process is approved the applicant receives an approval letter that is valid for just 90 days and must be presented to immigration officials at the first point of entry.
> 
> An eVisa is valid for a stay of just 28 days and cannot be extended.
> 
> An application is confirmed within one hour of filing online and it usually takes three days for the ministry to email the confirmation or rejection. Fees are non-refundable, whatever the outcome.
> 
> The following 32 countries were added to Myanmar’s eVisa facility list 2 January 2015:
> 
> 1.Albania 17. Iceland
> 2.Algeria 18. Jamaica
> 3.Belarus 19. Jordan
> 4.Bhutan 20. Kazakhstan
> 5.Bolivia 21. Kenya
> 6.Bosnia 22. Kyrgyzstan
> 7.Cameroon 23. Maldive
> 8.Costa Rica 24. Mauritius
> 9.Côte d’Ivoire 25. Monaco
> 10.Ecuador 26. Morocco
> 11.Eritrea 27. Qatar
> 12.Fiji 28. South Africa
> 13.Georgia 29. Uganda
> 14.Ghana 30. Ukraine
> 15.Guatemala 31. Uruguay
> 16.Guinea 32. Uzbekistan
> Original list of 68 countries and Taiwan that eligible to apply eVisa:
> 
> 1. Argentina 35. Latvia
> 2. Australia 36. Lithuania
> 3. Austria 37. Luxembourg
> 4. Bangladesh 38. Malaysia
> 5. Belgium 39. Malta
> 6. Brazil 40. Mexico
> 7. Brunei 41. Mongolia
> 8. Bulgaria 42. Nepal
> 9. Cambodia 43. Netherlands
> 10. Canada 44. New Zeland
> 11. Chile 5. Norway
> 12. China 46. Pakistan
> 13. Colombia 47. Panama
> 14. Croatia 48. Peru
> 15. Cyprus 49. Philippines
> 16. CZECH 50. Poland
> 17. Denmark 51. Portugal
> 18. Egypt 52. Romania
> 19. Estonia 53. Russia
> 20. Finland 54. Saudi Arabia
> 21. France 55. Serbia
> 22. Germany 56. Singapore
> 23. Greece 57. Slovakia
> 24. Hungary 58. Slovenia
> 25. India 59. Spain
> 26. Indonesia 60. Sri lanka
> 27. Ireland 61. Sweden
> 28. Israel 62. Switzerland
> 29. Italy 63. Thailand
> 30. Japan 64. Turkey
> 31. Korea, DPR 65. United Kingdom
> 32. Korea, Republic 66. United States of America
> 33. Kuwait 67. Venezuela
> 34. Laos 68. Vietnam
> Source: MYANMAR TIMES
> 
> *Share this:*
> 
> Share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.. Mate.. It should be fully aware of the risk that permitting foreign corporations alone which is strong in fund can destroy local SMEs.. But we has lessons of formers.. So we only grant the permission to the ones who has JV agreement in local companies.. On the other hand.. We give financial and technical support to local SMEs.. But it just lunched a year ago with help of Norway ., Germany ., EU and we still need more fund..




Good to see these developments @Aung Zaya .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Excellent news !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see these developments @Aung Zaya .



 hope to get more aid from Japan (JICA), especially technology... 





Xinhua News Agency January 9, 2015 10:45am
*Roundup: Myanmar upgrades civil aviation business to boost air transport*


Roundup: Myanmar upgrades civil aviation business to boost air transport

by Feng Yingqiu

YANGON, Jan. 9 (Xinhua) -- Myanmar is upgrading its civil aviation business in a bid to boost the air transport sector amid growing tourist arrivals in the country year-on-year.

As part of the move, it has recently corporatized Myanmar National Airlines (MNA) in operation to facilitate investment in air transportation technology and services.

The corporatization of the MNA, which was renamed from Myanma Airways (MA), is aimed at reinvigorate the country's aviation industry and improving the MNA's aviation hospitality.

MNA is making preparation to launch new domestic flights and services soon to provide an integrated airline management system and online reservation and ticketing system and departure control system as part of its transformation program to meet international standard.

The airline plans to expand its current fleet with new Boeing aircraft to modernize its flight services.

The Ministry of Transport announced that it will lease 10 new Boeing aircraft, including six Boeing 737-800s and four Boeing 737- 8 MAX models from U.S.-based GE Capital Aviation Services.

The first plane is expected to arrive in June this year to add to the currently operating nine aircraft, while the remaining will arrive within five years, said the MNA.

The MNA plans to launch its first ever international routes to China, China's Hong Kong and Taiwan in April this year.

It plans to upgrade major international airports in the country and build one more modernized international airport as an expansion of its aviation infrastructure.

In October-December 2012, the Department of Civil Aviation (DCA) of Myanmar invited bid from the private sector to upgrade the Yangon International Airport in the form of public private partnership with private sector financing.

Before the bidding, the DCA conducted a pre-qualification for local and foreign investors. Of the 11 qualified, seven organizations submitted the tender.

Of the seven organizations, a Myanmar private company -- Yangon Aerodrome won the tender opened in December 2014 and was awarded to take up work for upgradation of the Yangon International Airport and its services.

The concession agreement was signed between the two sides.

The Yangon International Airport, which now handling 2.7 million passengers per year, is said to be able to accommodate up to 6 million passengers after upgradation at a cost of 150-170 million USD.

Meanwhile, a Japanese company -- MC Jalux Airport Services Co Ltd had also signed a concession agreement with DCA in November 2014 to upgrade the Mandalay International Airport in the north into a logistic hub at a cost of 100 million USD, aimed at creating direct transportation of goods to other countries in Asia and Europe.

Moreover, Myanmar awarded in October 2014 the Singapore-listed Yongnam Holdings consortium a 1.5 billion U.S. dollars' contract to build the new Hanthawaddy International Airport in central Bago region, which is set to replace the Yangon International Airport in the future.

The airport, estimated to cost about 1.5 billion U.S. dollars, will be built on 3,645 hectares of land where then Japanese invasion army built an airport during World War II.

The project is targeted to complete within three to four years and be operational by 2019 to handle 12 million passengers per year.

Lying 80 km northeast of Yangon, the airport, which will be the country's fourth and largest of its kind, is set to become the primary gateway to Myanmar.

The contract to build the airport was originally won by South Korea's Incheon Airport Consortium. However, negotiation broke down in January last year after disagreement between Myanmar's DCA and the Incheon Group over certain aspects of the South Korean proposals, prompting the government to reopen the tender in February of the year.

The Hanthawaddy International Airport will draw more foreign direct flights to Myanmar and increase tourist arrivals as Bago region lies on ASEAN highway.

Myanmar has been carrying out a plan of privatization of all domestic airport management businesses to promote the civil aviation industry.

Besides the three existing international airports -- Yangon, Mandalay and Nay Pyi Taw, there are also 30 regional airports in Myanmar totaling 33.

Domestic private airlines in operation in Myanmar comes to eight, while foreign airlines that fly Myanmar remain as 24.

According to statistics, the number of tourist arrivals has increased year by year, reaching 1.06 million in 2012 and 2.04 million in 2013 and 3.05 million in 2014.

The country expects to 5 million tourists in 2015.

Copyright 2014 Xinhua News Agency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Lol.. 


*Myanmar Named World’s Most Generous Country*
Author: Zin Thu Tun | 







CAF
Myanmar placed first in this year’s World Giving Index. The score of 64 percent achieved is the highest on record.
Myanmar came out as the most generous country in the world, along with the United States, beating out top global economies when it comes to giving, according to the World Giving Index 2014.

Myanmar and the US shared a 64 percent generosity rating, followed by Canada, Ireland, New Zealand and Australia, Charities Aids Foundation (CAF), a British charity organisation, revealed in the recently published index. 

Only five countries in the G20, a bloc of the world’s largest economies, made it to the top 20 of the index.

Respondents of the survey were asked if they donated money, volunteered with an organisation or helped a stranger in the past month and the answers were averaged to determine a final score. The report was based on Gallup data collected across 135 countries.

Myanmar improved on its joint second place reported in 2013, with an increase from 58 percent to 64 percent in the index.

Myanmar’s lead ranking is mainly due to an extraordinarily high incidence of donating money, which has seen a further uplift this year to stand at 91 percent from 85 percent revealed in last year’s report.

Nine out of ten people within Myanmar follow the Theravada school of Buddhism, under which the lives of the Sangha (ordained monks and nuns) are supported by dana (charitable giving) by lay followers of the religion. This translates into a strong culture of charity, with Myanmar ranked first for donating money and 13 percentage points ahead of the second placed country, CAF said. Sri Lanka, another country with a strong Theravada Buddhist community, also ranked within the top 10 of the index (placed 9th).

The United States is the only country to rank in the top 10 for all three kinds of giving covered by the index: helping a stranger (1st), volunteering time (joint 5th) and donating money (9th).

The report reveals that the trend of giving is not tied to the wealth of a country, and a prosperous economy also does not guarantee higher levels of giving money. Despite the growing economies of “BRIC” countries – Brazil, Russia, India and China – only the latter has seen an increase in donating money to charity since last year, although all four saw an increase in volunteering.

The countries which comprise the top 10 remain largely the same as those reported in 2013. Of most significance is the entrance of Malaysia in seventh place, from a 2013 reported ranking of seventy-one, reflecting a 26 percentage point increase in its World Giving Index score.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Old pic.. Tank maintenance plant.. Upgrading our T-59D to T-59M

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devilduck

2015 BGF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> View attachment 183559
> 2015 BGF



great..!! good to see it..  any more photos..? cant wait to see...


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> View attachment 183559
> 2015 BGF



Open Discussion : Bangladesh And Myanmar Armed Force come here.. bro.. 
a hot thread.. enjoy..!!


----------



## Devilduck

2015 BGF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> 2015 BGF
> View attachment 183581



welcome to PDF.. bro..


----------



## Devilduck

Aung Zaya said:


> welcome to PDF.. bro..


Thanks bro


----------



## Aung Zaya

*NATIONAL*
*Japan’s technology sought to turn Myanmar into major rice exporter*
*BY KO HIRANO*
KYODO

Myanmar agricultural experts are eager to use a Japanese fertilizer that could help them grow better rice and significantly increase output, if only their farmers could afford it.

After the experts studied the fertilizer manufacturing process during a visit to Katakura Chikkarin Co.’s plant in Chiba Prefecture on Aug. 25, they said they wanted Japan to build plants in Myanmar to provide farmers with an effective fertilizer to replace the Chinese one they currently use.

Along with richer fertilizer, the introduction of advanced rice milling, storage and post-harvest technology, as well as the expansion of irrigation systems, are key to boosting the competitiveness of Myanmar’s farm sector as it seeks to become a major rice exporting country like neighboring Thailand and Vietnam, they said.

“We need technology. For example, we can grow rice twice and even three times a year if an irrigation facility is available to more farmers,” Myo Kywe, vice rector at Yezin Agricultural University in Myanmar’s capital, Naypyitaw, said in Tokyo after wrapping up the weeklong mission on Aug. 26.

Myanmar has exported an estimated 1.30 million tons of rice so far this year, up from 1.16 million tons in 2013, according to the U.S. Department of Agriculture. But the figures lag Myanmar’s target of 4 million tons in 2020.

The country’s rice is exported mainly to comparably low-end markets such as Africa, Bangladesh, China and India.

“Farmers in our country cannot afford to invest,” Myo Kywe said. “The government needs to give them incentives like subsidies, machinery and fertilizer. We would like countries like Japan and foreign investors to help us develop the agriculture sector as well.”

During the mission, 19 Myanmar officials and leaders from its agriculture industry met with Japanese experts on agricultural technology and toured the plants of several farm-related companies to learn about advanced technology and innovation. These included the Tsukuba plant of farm equipment maker Kubota Corp., and a plant run by Satake Corp., a manufacturer of rice-processing equipment in Hiroshima Prefecture.

The mission was funded by the Japanese government and organized by the Asian Productivity Organization, a Tokyo-based regional development body that groups 20 economies.

Mitsuo Nakamura, a program officer at the Agriculture Department of APO, hailed the experts’ eagerness to learn from Japan and said most of the companies and research institutions they visited showed interest in conducting research and business in the newly democratizing country’s emerging, yet untapped market.

Because rice production provides jobs for about 70 percent of Myanmar’s population, an increase in exports and incomes would help reduce poverty in a country whose per capita gross domestic product is the lowest in the Association of Southeast Asian Nations.

Japanese companies have been piling into Myanmar to access its cheap labor force ever since it got rid of its junta-led government.

In the latest step to help Myanmar boost rice output, the Japanese government on Sept. 5 offered up to ¥14.87 billion in low-interest loans for an irrigation project in the Bago region, north of Yangon.

Japanese officials called for increased government-private sector tie-ups to raise the competitiveness of Myanmar’s rice industry, saying official development assistance alone is not sufficient to achieve such a goal.

Citing the need to modernize Myanmar’s milling sector, which is stuck with obsolete processing units that cause losses of about 15 to 20 percent in quality and quantity, the World Bank said its average paddy yields of 2.5 tons per hectare are only half those achieved by other exporters in the region.

“Myanmar has the potential to more than double its rice exports by diversifying and increasing rice production, opening its rice milling sector to direct foreign investments, and reducing export procedure costs, and thereby helping many rural poor to escape poverty,” the bank said in a report on Myanmar’s rice export strategy.

*Japan Offers $250m for Development Projects*
Author: Zayar Nyein | 
5

*TPbje20141113135.jpg*




Ma Ping/Xinhua
Myanmar's President U Thein Sein (R) welcomes Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe ahead of the 9th East Asia Summit in Nay Pyi Taw..
Japan has offered Myanmar ¥25.8 billion ($258 million) in loans to help the country carry out its development projects.

The loan was announced by Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe when he met with Myanmar President U Thein Sein on the sidelines of the 25th ASEAN Summit in Nay Pyi Taw last week.

The Japanese government wants the loan to be used to improve infrastructure of a port and power facilities in Thilawa, 25 kilometres from Yangon, reinforce the country’s electricity distribution network and help lenders for small and medium enterprises.

In his bilateral meeting with U Thein Sein, Abe voiced support of Myanmar’s democratisation and peace making process.

Abe attended the 17th ASEAN-Japan Summit and 6th Mekong-Japan Summit last Wednesday and the 9th East Asia Summit and 17th ASEAN+3 Summit last Thursday.

The 17th ASEAN-Japan summit discussed promotion of ASEAN-Japan tourism, full implementation of ASEAN-Japan Free Trade Area, and regional cooperation through Thilawa Special Economic Zone, in which Japan is a major investor.


First Pinoy investment in Myanmar.....

*Philippines Card Mri expands micro financing business into Myanmar*

Burmese nationals who are considered “unbanked” will soon get microfinancing services of a Filipino company that recently expanded in Myanmar.

Card Myanmar Company Limited (CMCL), a $150,000 expansion of the Center for Agriculture and Rural Development Mutually Reinforcing Institution (Card MRI), got its permanent license to operate as a service company last July.

“CMCL is a service company, and one part of it is the microfinance operations. The microfinance operation of the company is based on our practices and technology in the Philippines, it’s like we brought CARD’s best practices and technology from the Philippines to Myanmar,” said Card MRI founder and managing director Jaime Aristotle B. Alip.

Card has been operating in the Philippines for more than 20 years now, with businesses in microfinance, microinsurance, SME banking and capacity building. Its headquarters is in Laguna, with presence all over the Philippines.

Alip said Myanmar is Card’s first microfinance operation outside the Philippines.

However, he said the company has already extended its services to countries like Laos, Cambodia and Vietnam since 2007 through the Card MRI International Group.

“We have seen a huge potential and opportunities in Myanmar since it is now an open country and many foreign investors are already coming in,” Alip said.

As a service company in Myanmar, CMCL is implementing savings mobilization products that will enable the marginalized sector in Myanmar to save for future investments, the company said.

Loans released

Alip reported that as of last November, CMCL already released loans worth Kyats 6.7 million, which is equivalent to around P270,000. At present, CMCL has covered one township with eight centers. It currently has 175 members, with 142 of them having received loans.

“Since CMCL is just starting, the first loan is $50 to $100 per client, depending on the size of business,” Alip said.

CMCL loans have a 100 percent repayment rate, the company said.

By next year, Alip said they are targeting 6,640 clients to be served by at least seven Card experts from the Philippines and 44 local staff. Part of the goal, he added, is to open five more branches in 2015.

At present, CMCL has eight staff trainees consisting of one interpreter, one finance staff and six account officers. Alip said there are currently six other applicants who are undergoing trainings in preparation for staffing needs in 2015. In 2017, CMCL is targeting to serve more than 26,000 Burmese clients.

Aside from microfinancing, Card is also providing technical assistance to other MFIs in Myanmar.

“Microfinance is relatively new in Myanmar as most of the microfinance regulations are just being attended to by the government,” Alip said.

Long way to go

While Myanmar and the Philippines share some characteristics like having low income and marginalized families who are in need of financial access, the latter is considered a more mature microfinancing ecosystem.

“There is a long way to go to be able to follow what the Philippines has achieved so far,” Alip told Sun.Star Cebu.

Aside from microfinance, the official said Card will be bringing its other services like micro insurance and SME baking to Myanmar, among many other locations.

Expansions in the other countries outside Myanmar are also being considered by the company with feasibility studies geared next year, Alip said.


----------



## Aung Zaya

2nd largest Vietnam investment in Myanmar...

HANOI/YANGON — Vietnam’s Viettel Global and Myanmar’s state-backed Yatanarpon Teleport are awaiting approval for an investment of at least US $800 million to build Yatanarpon’s telecoms infrastructure, officials from both companies said on Friday.

Myanmar—where communications were tightly controlled by the former military junta—is one of the world’s last telecoms frontiers, with just a small minority of the 53 million population having a mobile phone.

Last month, Viettel Global, the investment arm of Vietnam’s military-run Viettel Group, announced plans to contribute $800 million to developing telecoms with an unnamed partner in Myanmar, and told Reuters on Friday it will likely announce the decision of its shareholders on Dec. 15.

An official in Hanoi with direct knowledge of the negotiations confirmed that Yatanarpon was the Myanmar partner.

Yan Win, a member of Yatanarpon’s board of directors, told Reuters the board had finalized talks with Viettel and was waiting for Yatanarpon’s management to approve the deal.

The total investment for the deal will rise to between $1.8 and $2 billion, said the official in Hanoi who declined to be identified because he is not authorized to speak to the media.

Viettel Global said the additional funds would be raised by its foreign partner and a joint venture, to be established by both firms, the Vietnamese company said in the plan published in November.

Aung Tha, CEO of Khine Thit Sar, a Yangon-based company helping to upgrade the state-owned Myanmar Posts and Telecommunications (MPT), said he was aware of talks between Viettel and Yatanarpon, which has primarily been an Internet service provider until now.

“It will be tough for them to compete with the existing operators,” he said. “They have no infrastructure; they will have to start from scratch.”

Swedish telecoms giant Ericsson said that in 2012 less than 4 percent of the country’s population had mobile phones.

That number has risen dramatically over the past few months as Norway’s Telenor and Qatar’s Ooredoo have begun selling SIM cards after the reformist government, which took power in 2011, granted the companies telecoms licenses.

MPT, formerly the country’s sole provider, has also scaled up distribution of SIM cards and has partnered with Japanese firms KDDI Corp and Sumitomo Corp, which have said they will invest $2 billion.

Yatanarpon reportedly holds the fourth telecoms license and its chief executive told Reuters last year that it would seek at least $1 billion from investors to expand its operations.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myanmar Made USV after buying France made Nexter..











Besides local made.. Nexter assembly line will start this year..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

OLd but Gold Myanmar S-75 M  credit @dragunov87

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> OLd but Gold Myanmar S-75 M  credit @dragunov87
> 
> View attachment 184088



It is not S 75M. It is * Volga-2: *upgraded S 75

*Almaz-Antey S-75-2/S-75M3 Volga-2 Upgrade*

Almaz-Antey launched in 2001 the Volga-2/2A package of technology insertion upgrades for the legacy S-75/75M designs, using digital components previously used in the S-300PMU1/2 / SA-20 Gargoyle.

Russian sources claim the following enhancements to the design via the use of new digital components: improved countermeasures resistance for the missile uplink and radar; automatic tracking modes for targets, extended kinematic range via better control law design, and cope with adverse ECM environments.

Specific claims include:

The ability to acquire and track targets, and guide missiles, when subjected to noise jamming intensities of 2000 W/MHz produced by a standoff jammer at 100 km range.
Increased clutter and chaff rejection performance.
Extended missile kinematic range to 60 km.
Maintain target tracks in the event of temporary signal loss.
Automatically acquire targets.
Reduced automatic target tracking error to 0.02 mrad.
Estimate target altitude relative to horizon to improve Pk against low flying targets.
Reduced crew complement.
Reduced power consumption by 40%.
Improved MTBF.
Legacy Air Defence System Upgrades

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

*Telecoms in Myanmar: Mobile mania | The Economist*
*Mobile mania*
*One of the last great “unphoned” territories opens up*
Jan 24th 2015 | BAGO AND YANGON | From the print edition

 social buttons > BM|event80">


ON THE outskirts of Bago, a scruffy town in southern Myanmar, a tall, pale Scandinavian-looking man squints up at a four-legged telecoms mast that has recently sprouted next to a mud track. He is Petter Furberg, the boss of the Burmese operations of Telenor, a Norwegian mobile-telecoms operator. He concludes that more towers will be needed to provide the town with adequate coverage, and asks his contractors to put up some more. The job done, Telenor switched on its service in Bago on January 13th.

Myanmar, with a bigger population than Spain, is one of the last great “unphoned” countries. In 2013 its military-backed government invited bids for the right to build its first modern mobile networks. The services that Telenor and Ooredoo, a Qatari rival, began to roll out last year are a crucial step towards reanimating an economy anaesthetised by five decades of dictatorship. Studies by Ericsson, a network-equipment supplier and McKinsey, a consulting firm, suggest that Myanmar’s mobile roll-out could create more than 90,000 new jobs and help to sustain annual economic growth of 8%-plus.
Locals once paid $1,500 each for SIM cards raffled by the state network, and coverage was scant. Now a SIM costs just $1.50, and new towers are popping up everywhere. Myanmar Posts and Telecommunications, the state-run incumbent, is transforming itself in partnership with KDDI and Sumitomo, two Japanese firms. Yatanarpon, a domestic provider of fixed-line telephony, will soon join the brawl in partnership with Viettel, a mobile-service provider from Vietnam.

In contrast to India, where price wars among around a dozen operators have sapped their ability to invest in increasing penetration rates, Myanmar is betting that having four participants will provide just enough competition, while making it attractive enough for the operators to invest in the roll-out. The plan is that within five years the four operators will between them be reaching 90% of the population.

Since Telenor lost its domestic monopoly in the 1990s it has rediscovered the Viking spirit of adventure, launching into foreign markets ranging from Bulgaria to Bangladesh. It now has about 180m customers in 13 countries and, through a stake in VimpelCom, a Russian operator, a foothold in another 13 countries. But this is the first time it has gone up against Ooredoo, a brash outfit owned by the government of Qatar. Known for years as Qtel, Ooredoo did not venture abroad until 2005. It is now one of the world’s fastest-growing mobile firms, with 90m customers, mostly spread across north Africa and the Middle East, including Iraq and the Palestinian territories.

Ooredoo has started with gusto. Its noisy headquarters in Yangon, Myanmar’s commercial capital, already has more than 1,000 staff. The firm has rented billboards across the city and sponsored the national football league. It boasts that it is offering whizzy “3G” data services throughout its network, bringing fast internet to people who have never before owned a phone.

Telenor’s approach is leaner. Its share price dipped when its bid was accepted, as investors digested the risks. The firm has since promised to complete the roll-out with little more than $1 billion of capital, and pledged that the venture will break even in three years. It has hired only half as many people as Ooredoo, and in some places it will start by offering only slower “2G” services. Mr Furberg argues that many Burmese cannot yet afford 3G handsets. When they can, upgrading services will not cost much.

For now neither company is struggling to attract customers. Ooredoo signed up 1m people within three weeks of launching in Yangon; Telenor snagged half a million in one day. The promotional umbrellas they have been giving away—red for Ooredoo, blue for Telenor—now shelter hawkers and tea shops on every corner.

This invasion adds to the sense of a city facing enormous change. Women still staff the metal telephone kiosks which dot its pavements, guarding grubby wired handsets, but SIM sellers now outnumber them. A teenager peddling SIMs from behind a white plastic table says he is making around 20,000 kyat ($19) a day, more than many taxi drivers earn.

The roll-out will bring social upheaval. Ross Cormack, Ooredoo’s boss in Myanmar, reckons the number of Facebook users there has roughly doubled since his network launched. Ooredoo has promised to give free tools and training to 30,000 rural women to help them sell SIMs and airtime to their neighbours. Romain Caillaud of Vriens & Partners, a political and business consulting firm, says smartphones are already helping small farmers to improve productivity and outwit grasping middlemen by checking price information online.

For other foreign firms mulling an entry to Myanmar, the mobile roll-out illustrates some of the trials they may face. Ooredoo has weathered a boycott proposed by hardline Buddhists who fear the Qatari firm will somehow embolden Myanmar’s Muslim minority. Telenor has sometimes had to stop the contractors building its towers from using child labour. Exorbitant commercial rents in Yangon, on a par with those in Singapore and Manhattan, have forced some of the firms’ foreign suppliers to base themselves outside the city. The low capacity of fibre-optic cables in and out of the country inhibits the growth of data services of all types.

Getting permission to build telecoms towers is a persistent problem. Telenor and Ooredoo will probably each need about 8,000 base stations to cover the country, of which they have as yet built only a fraction. In some places the volume and complexity of applications has overwhelmed local planning authorities. In others officials have delayed approvals in the hope of receiving a bribe. Then again, the two firms have made things harder for themselves by failing to share their towers, as they had said they would.

However, the biggest challenge for Myanmar’s mobile firms is meeting the overwhelming demand from consumers starved of modern luxuries for the past half-century. On its launch day, Ooredoo received more than 800,000 calls to its customer-support centre, many times more than it could answer. Telenor’s Mr Furberg says he cannot go anywhere without hearing the same two demands: more network coverage and faster speeds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myanmar Navy newly built and comissioned 27 Ft speed boat.. name nga mann (shark)





@alaungphaya how many of this we have.? bro..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> Myanmar Navy newly built and comissioned 27 Ft spedd boat.. name nga mann (shark)
> View attachment 185897
> 
> 
> @alaungphaya how many of this we have.? bro..



not sure bro. i'm not really a military guy. i just follow mmmilitary when it comes to that stuff. I did see our MiG 29s and F7's flying back to Mingalardon after independence day though

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zaw

Aung Zaya said:


> Myanmar Navy newly built and comissioned 27 Ft spedd boat.. name nga mann (shark)
> View attachment 185897
> 
> 
> @alaungphaya how many of this we have.? bro..



There is total of 8 Boats. 4 launched in 2014 and another 4 in 2015 according to the myanmar navy Facebook page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Zaw said:


> There is total of 8 Boats. 4 launched in 2014 and another 4 in 2015 according to the myanmar navy Facebook page.



i think these're totally different with previous Nga Mann.. Newly design and built..? 

BTW , Welcome bro.. Now we have total 5 Myanmar Members here.. @Myanmar @alaungphaya @dragunov87 and u..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

nice. welcome to the club of the stickies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Viet said:


> nice. welcome to the club of the stickies



thz for ur warmly welcome the newbies like us... bro


----------



## Aung Zaya

*If it's real.. good for Myanmar to get a new energy source.. 

Tycoon Tay Za announces uranium purchase*
January 21, 2015 by Thiha


Tay Za, chairman of Htoo Group of Companies, said at a press release at his residence on January 19 that he has purchased uranium-bearing ores weighing 3.5 visses.

He said he brought the ores at a price of Ks 20 million per viss from lapidaries Aung Naing from Mogok and Nyunt Wai from Phone-Kan village, about 35 miles from Mogok, where the stones were found. He paid a total of Ks 50 million for the ores.

He said he bought the ores 10 days ago and sent them to the Ministry of Science and Technology a week ago to check whether or not they bear uranium.

He pledged to inform the media of the laboratory results. He also told reporters that he is now suffering from uranium radiation.

“I have a burning desire for the security of the country. And I want to do something beneficial for the country. Security is very crucial for all countries in the world. As far as I know, business people from the US always extend a helping hand to the country’s security. So our country should follow in the steps of others,” he added.

Source: ELEVEN MYANMAR

*Myanmar Among Most Preferred Destinations for New Factories in ASEAN: Baker & McKenzie*
January 23, 2015 by Thiha






Myanmar and Indonesia came out as the most favoured destinations for new factories over the next five years, followed by the Philippines and Vietnam, a new Baker & McKenzie report revealed.

“Re-drawing the ASEAN map,” based on a survey conducted by the Economist Intelligence Unit in late 2014 on behalf of Baker & McKenzie, asked 171 business leaders at large global multinationals for their views on the formation of ASEAN Economic Community (AEC) and how it is impacting their strategy.

The report shows Myanmar and Indonesia stand out as the countries where manufacturing investment will grow quickest, with the number of factories in Myanmar to grow from currently zero to 27 by 2018 among companies surveyed.

That number in Indonesia is expected to rise by nearly 70 percent over the next five years, while Vietnam and the Philippines are also poised to gain considerable manufacturing investment.

The Baker & McKenzie report also reveals that companies are re-adjusting their manufacturing strategy, both consolidating their operations to take advantage of economies of scale as well as fragmenting their value chains to put different parts of the manufacturing process in places where local cost structures and skills are most appropriate.

There remains concern that the ASEAN single market strategy, which allows free flow of goods and labour within the region, may hurt local small and medium businesses as they lack financing and advanced technology as opposed to their superior foreign counterparts.

However, Chris Hughes, managing partner of Baker & McKenzie in Yangon, doesn’t think that’s going to be the case. “While it’s no doubt true that some companies may find it harder to adapt to a more open and regionalised environment there will be opportunities for many more firms to access bigger and new markets, skills, knowhow and capital and flourish,” he told Myanmar Business Today via email.

“The experience of increasing openness and economic engagement with overseas investors and trading partners over the last few years has already delivered many major benefits – I think the case for continuing this process is a good one,” he added.

As manufacturing investors rush into Myanmar with its recent opening up they also face major obstacles, the primary one being the complete lack of infrastructure such as road networks and electricity.

Hughes said a lot of attention is being already given to developing the infrastructure and the government has the support of many other nations and international bodies in this area and there’s a significant role for the private sector to play too.

“While there is much to do, when you see things like the development of the telecommunications system over the last 12 months and projects like the Thilawa SEZ occurring you can see what is possible, and investors gain confidence from that.”

Another critical issue that investors face in Myanmar is its antiquated and dysfunctional legal system. Hughes said a clear and robust legal framework is “fundamental” to attracting and sustaining major investments.

“The common law system that has been in place here for many years does provide a basis for working but it’s correct to say that development is needed. This is well understood by the lawmakers and real progress has been made with further important reforms under way, including in areas of real importance to investors such as banking and finance laws, IP laws, arbitration and company law.

“Practices are changing quite quickly and our clients are finding ways to develop their businesses here but for many it is still a difficult and risky proposition. Continued reform will reduce these risks, build confidence and surely lead to increased investment for the good of the country as a whole,” Hughes said.

The ASEAN integration

A total of 97 percent of the surveyed companies believe the formation of the ASEAN Economic Community will be achieved. This contrasts with a 95 percent affirmation rate in a similar 2012 Baker & McKenzie report “Riding the ASEAN elephant: How business is responding to an unusual animal?”

However, ASEAN has a tricky mix of developed, emerging and least developed economies and the countries do have to tackle the disparity to make a successful integration happen.

Eugene Lim, head of Baker & McKenzie’s Asia Pacific Trade and Commerce Practice, thinks the different levels of development actually bode well for ASEAN.

“It means that the countries have different competitive advantages and which in turn provides greater economic depth to ASEAN as a region,” he told Myanmar Business Today via email.

“To illustrate, Cambodia and Myanmar may have cheaper labour costs and infrastructure that does not currently allow for manufacturing of high tech goods. However, they would still be able to engage in more labour intensive manufacturing activities compared to other more established manufacturing hubs like Thailand and Malaysia. Singapore may have much high costs structures but also more managerial expertise, which would make it a regional headquarter location.”

Lim said the complex mix of different economies and different stages of economic development can, with careful and considered planning, allow for businesses to site various functions in locations which make best use of the local advantages.

“It allows cross-border businesses to organise and optimise their operations very efficiently to best tap the Asian markets,” he said.

The survey showed 88 percent of the surveyed companies indicate ASEAN integration is important to their strategic planning compared with 83 percent in 2012, and 76 percent have a strategy oriented around the ASEAN.

ASEAN is home to nearly 10 percent of the world’s population with more than 600 million people and currently ranks as the world’s seventh largest economy. It is poised to become the fifth largest economy by 2018, with an expected annual average growth rate of 5.6 percent between 2013 and 2018, surpassing mature economies such as the United States, the European Union and Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Aung Zaya said:


> thz for ur warmly welcome the newbies like us... bro


yeah keep posting. by the way, as your eastern neighbor is getting subs, what´s about your plan to acquire some? we are living in a terrible world, isn´t it?


----------



## Aung Zaya

Viet said:


> yeah keep posting. by the way, as your eastern neighbor is getting subs, what´s about your plan to acquire some? we are living in a terrible world, isn´t it?



Yeah... bro.. we already got training from Pakitstan , India and Russia since 2008.. but still need sub base facilaties and some sub due to our economy.. after we focused on economy and infrastructures for a few year., hope to fill full our dream..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myanmar becomes battleground for growing China-US rivalry*
January 26, 2015 by Thiha


China is feeling the heat in Myanmar — a country which is central to Beijing’s energy security and Silk Road plans — following Washington’s push to entrench itself in Nay Pyi Daw.

The website Duowei run by overseas Chinese is reporting that China’s focus on deepening ties with Latin American countries, in Washington’s backyard, has impacted on the decision by the United States to energise its engagement with Myanmar.

Analysts say Yunnan—China’s strategic province, which is one of the starting points of President Xi Jinping’s 21st century Maritime Silk Road (MSR) project could be the ultimate target of American inroads in Myanmar. Yunnan is China’s gateway to Southeast Asia, sharing common borders with Myanmar, Laos and Vietnam.

The contest for influence seems to be peaking in the run-up to the October elections in Myanmar, whose results are likely to define the country’s geopolitical gradient.

According to Duowei, talks on Human Rights between the U.S. and Myanmar took place between January 11-15. But apart from the Assistant secretary of state for democracy, human rights and labour Tom Malinowski, who headed the delegation, two senior officials from the U.S. Pacific Command– Lieutenant General Anthony Crutchfield, as well as deputy assistant secretary of defence for East Asia, David F Helvey also joined the dialogue. Gen. Crutchfield also paid a visit to Myitkyina in Kachin state, the region embroiled in a civil war.

A Chinese consular delegation is currently visiting Myitkyina , to ascertain whether some Chinese citizens were trapped in the Kachin state amid armed clashes.

Observers say that any deterioration of the situation following an intensification of fighting between the Myanmar’s government forces and the Kachin Independence Army (KIA) should worry China, as it could trigger a flood of refugees towards Yunnan, which is not far from that zone.

The website Sina Military Network is reporting that should Myanmar’s army attack Pharkant, one of the main Kachin bases, which is close to the Chinese border, it could trigger refugee flows into Yunnan, a situation similar to 2009, when there was an outpouring of refugees, following an attack by government troops in the Kokang Special Region, which borders Yunnan.

Any refugee exodus can flare social tensions as the Kachin people belong to the same ethnic group as the Jingpo people who reside in the Yunnan province, and would be naturally empathetic to those displaced across the border. Instability in northern Myanmar also has economic implications as China is a major market for jade, gemstones and teak, which originates in the Kachin hills.

For China, a loss of turf in Myanmar can remove one of hinges of the Silk Road Economic Belt and the MSR —both essential to integrate the economies of Asia and Europe, with China as the hub. China has signed an agreement to build a railroad between Myanmar’s port of Kyaukpyu on the Bay of Bengal to its Yunnan province. But the implementation of the project, which would help China to evade the Malacca straits—an international trade artery in waters dominated by the U.S. —is encountering serious difficulties. These obstructions could multiply if a pro-Washington government takes charge in Nay Pyi Daw, following the elections.

Kyaukpyu is also the starting point of a gas and oil pipeline that heads towards Yunnan. Analysts say that Beijing is already wary of local protests against the project, which could multiply if an unfriendly government takes charge in Myanmar.

Source: The Hindu


----------



## TopCat

BDforever said:


> Bangladeshis might be your big customer and also indians



I think Thai whores still more attractive than Burmese to BDians.. LOL



Viet said:


> yeah keep posting. by the way, as your eastern neighbor is getting subs, what´s about your plan to acquire some? we are living in a terrible world, isn´t it?


Are you talking about BD getting subs?

Subs are not aimed at Burma but to bigger threat. There is a tug of war going on behind the scene with India related to Sub landing station, deep sea port and Chinese proposed investment in deep sea port.


PS: We dont consider Burma is a threat to us but irritant regarding Rohingiya refugee.


----------



## Aung Zaya

iajdani said:


> I think Thai whores still more attractive than Burmese to BDians.. LOL
> 
> 
> Are you talking about BD getting subs?
> 
> Subs are not aimed at Burma but to bigger threat. There is a tug of war going on behind the scene with India related to Sub landing station, deep sea port and Chinese proposed investment in deep sea port.
> 
> 
> PS: We dont consider Burma is a threat to us but irritant regarding Rohingiya refugee.



he said Just *"Eastern neighbor*" .... not Western..


----------



## Viet

iajdani said:


> Are you talking about BD getting subs?
> 
> Subs are not aimed at Burma but to bigger threat. There is a tug of war going on behind the scene with India related to Sub landing station, deep sea port and Chinese proposed investment in deep sea port.
> 
> PS: We dont consider Burma is a threat to us but *irritant *regarding Rohingiya refugee.


LOL yes, I was talking on your schedule of acquisition of subs.
I believe India is irritant as well as you have a close tie with the chinese, a perceived threat to India.



Aung Zaya said:


> he said Just *"Eastern neighbor*" .... not Western..


my mistake...I meant western. the Thai plans and has no subs yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Viet said:


> LOL yes, I was talking on your schedule of acquisition of subs.
> I believe India is irritant as well as you have a close tie with the chinese, a perceived threat to India.
> 
> 
> my mistake...I meant western. the Thai plans and has no subs yet.



 ok.. BD will get their Subs in 2016 according to their PM said.. But actually BD's getting subs are just 30 years old Ming class without AIP.. So it's not a threat for us and we will go for kilos within next 5 years... hope to get the ones like ur Improved kilo...  but for now., MM will take a intensive care in her economy for a few years...


----------



## Viet

Aung Zaya said:


> ok.. BD will get their Subs in 2016 according to their PM said.. But actually BD's getting subs are just 30 years old Ming class without AIP.. So it's not a threat for us and we will go for kilos within next 5 years... hope to get the ones like ur Improved kilo...  but for now., MM will take a intensive care in her economy for a few years...


yes, our kilos are destined for chinese hooligans. the subs hide in silence, and wait until they come within the range of guided torpedos and supersonic cruise missiles. what we need is the GPS coordinates of their warships. once the Kilos unleashes the firepower on them, there will not much remain.

In the medium term, within 10 years or so, we will need to go for nuclear powered submarines.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> ok.. BD will get their Subs in 2016 according to their PM said.. But actually BD's getting subs are just 30 years old Ming class without AIP.. So it's not a threat for us and we will go for kilos within next 5 years... hope to get the ones like ur Improved kilo...  but for now., MM will take a intensive care in her economy for a few years...


actually we are getting 4 subs .. 2 from china (about 25 years old) and 2 from russia (russian subs by 2019)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> actually we are getting 4 subs .. 2 from china (about 25 years old) and 2 from russia (russian subs by 2019)



Yeah.. Good to see them.. 



Viet said:


> yes, our kilos are destined for chinese hooligans. the subs hide in silence, and wait until they come within the range of guided torpedos and supersonic cruise missiles. what we need is the GPS coordinates of their warships. once the Kilos unleashes the firepower on them, there will not much remain.
> 
> In the medium term, within 10 years or so, we will need to go for nuclear powered submarines.



Vietnam is now Tiger club economy of ASEAN.. Good to see Vietnam's emerging in both economy and military unlike Philipines..  we also should go like u.. Congratz.. 



BDforever said:


> actually we are getting 4 subs .. 2 from china (about 25 years old) and 2 from russia (russian subs by 2019)



what will be procurement by BN..? kilo..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> Vietnam is now Tiger club economy of ASEAN.. Good to see Vietnam's emerging in both economy and military unlike Philipines..  we also should go like u.. Congratz..
> 
> 
> 
> what will be procurement by BN..? kilo..?


1. you know , we are passing vietnam's economy this year ? 
2. not sure which sub


----------



## Aung Zaya

some photos of Locally BTR3Us 

























MT-LBsh (also locally assembled up to 500++)





Myanmar Made Hamvee..  LOL taken in previous exercise...













BDforever said:


> 1. you know , we are passing vietnam's economy this year ?
> 2. not sure which sub



interesting..!!! which source..?


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> some photos of Locally BTR3Us
> interesting..!!! which source..?


Report for Selected Countries and Subjects

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

According to the wiki and some source.. Vietnam is far better than in many sectors like Unemployment rate , poverty rate , Human Development Index , etc... Just look .. the ones who below poverty line in BD is 26% while the ones in Vietnam is just only 6%...

@Viet .. it's true..?


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> According to the wiki and some source.. Vietnam is far better than in many sectors like Unemployment rate , poverty rate , Human Development Index , etc... Just look .. the ones who below poverty line in BD is 26% while the ones in Vietnam is just only 6%...


1. never give wiki as source, it is not creditable LOL
2. yes vietnam is ahead of us on those sectors. currently bd poverty line is below 24%.
We are heading to good economic situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> 1. never give wiki as source, it is not creditable LOL
> 2. yes vietnam is ahead of us on those sectors. currently bd poverty line is below 24%.
> We are heading to good economic situation.



Great Achievement for BD.. Congratz..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

BDforever said:


> 1. you know , we are passing vietnam's economy this year ?
> 2. not sure which sub


how much is your GDP expected to be this year?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Viet said:


> how much is your GDP expected to be this year?


according to IMF $209.318 billion USD


----------



## Viet

Aung Zaya said:


> According to the wiki and some source.. Vietnam is far better than in many sectors like Unemployment rate , poverty rate , Human Development Index , etc... Just look .. the ones who below poverty line in BD is 26% while the ones in Vietnam is just only 6%...
> 
> @Viet .. it's true..?


HDI is bullsht. many chinese trollers are convinced Syria is better than Vietnam. I let them live in their delusion.



BDforever said:


> according to IMF $209.318 billion USD


do you have the IMF number for VN?


----------



## BDforever

Viet said:


> do you have the IMF number for VN?


Report for Selected Countries and Subjects

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

paratroopers..











BTR3 in Cage...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Navy annual exercise.. include over 20 ships..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> paratroopers..
> 
> View attachment 187501
> 
> View attachment 187502
> 
> 
> BTR3 in Cage...
> 
> View attachment 187503



First time I've seen our paras. Good job, nyi lay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

alaungphaya said:


> First time I've seen our paras. Good job, nyi lay.



Tons of photos are there , but I missed to keep it..  bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Now they already arrived Arakan State...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Aung Zaya said:


> paratroopers..
> 
> View attachment 187501
> 
> View attachment 187502
> 
> 
> BTR3 in Cage...
> 
> View attachment 187503



Your army look nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

BoQ77 said:


> Your army look nice.



 still far away to get S-300 like Vietnam AD force...


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 187643
> 
> 
> Now they already arrived Arakan State...


name of this force ?



Aung Zaya said:


> Navy annual exercise.. include over 20 ships..
> 
> View attachment 187594
> 
> View attachment 187601


which other country's personnel is that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> name of this force ?


 Myanmar Coast Guard crews.. mate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> Myanmar Coast Guard crews.. mate


and the trainer's country's name ? ( probably indonesia or philipine ?)

edit: i got it right... there is an indonesian flag on the boat


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> which other country's personnel is that ?



Navy personnel of Indonesia or singapore ( i didn't see clearly ) and other countries in 2nd photo.. the rest are exercise of Myanmar Navy that held in previous month..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> Navy personnel of Indonesia or singapore ( i didn't see clearly ) and other countries in 2nd photo.. the rest are exercise of Myanmar Navy that held in previous month..


----------



## Aung Zaya

Petrol Crafts w commissioned at 2012 .. all deployed at arakan state..






@BDforever ... here STF.. mate..






Myanmar made UAVs developed by Myanmar AF's UAV Research Team which is founded in 1998.. at 2000 the 1st one got test flight...

the 1st one






it's endurance in air is low and just has 45 min and can go only 3 or 4 miles..

then it can test 1 UAV per annum till now.... the later ones have better flight time and can go much far away than the 1st one...

some of these...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Some Myanmar made and assembled Vehicles 
(left to right ) command vehicle , 2nd to 4th one is MAV series , the last 2 is MT-LBsh and BTR 3U..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> Some Myanmar made and assembled Vehicles
> (left to right ) command vehicle , 2nd to 4th one is MAV series , the last 2 is MT-LBsh and BTR 3U..
> 
> View attachment 187777


origin of engine ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> origin of engine ?



the last ones are from Ukarine and the rest from Japan and China...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

* Foreign Solar Power to Shine on Mandalay *
Author: Tin Mg Oo | 1 December, 2014 15:12 pm
| Vol 2 Issue 48
0 comment
5





Vivek Prakash/Bloomberg
American firm ACO has invested $480 million to construct the two solar power plants in Mandalay region which will supply 12 percent of total electricity consumption in Myanmar.
New York-based ACO investment group is set to start generating electricity from two new solar power plants currently being constructed in Mandalay in April next year, a minister said.

ACO has invested $480 million, the largest American investment in Myanmar in any sector, to construct the two facilities – in Thar Se township and Na Buu township in Mandalay region – which will ultimately supply 12 percent of total electricity consumption in Myanmar.

“The union government will buy electricity generated by the company and distribute it to the public through the national grid. The company has secured the land and conducted sunlight and site surveys after signing a memorandum of agreement [with the government],” U Kyaw Myint, regional minister for electric power and industry, told Myanmar Business Today.

ACO’s Convalt Energy is building a 150 megawatt solar plant in Thar Se township in Myeiktila district and another 150 megawatt solar plant in Nabuu township in Myin Chan district, which will cumulatively produce 300 megawatts when completed in 2016.

The union government will buy electricity from those plants at K130 (13 cents) per unit (kilowatt-hour).

Convalt Energy has pledged to generate up to 100 megawatts during the first eight to ten months after the construction started and the full production target will be reached in 2016, according to Mandalay Region’s ministry of electric power and industry.

The recent electricity legislation enacted on October 28 allows private corporations to be established without restrictions to invest and engage in electricity distribution.

Electricity consumption in Mandalay region sources 452 megawatts from national grids while electricity demand in the dry season reaches 332 megawatts.

Electricity consumption in the region is rising by 20 percent per annum and consumption is already equivalent to 77 percent of the supply allocated for the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> * Foreign Solar Power to Shine on Mandalay *
> Author: Tin Mg Oo | 1 December, 2014 15:12 pm
> | Vol 2 Issue 48
> 0 comment
> 5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vivek Prakash/Bloomberg
> American firm ACO has invested $480 million to construct the two solar power plants in Mandalay region which will supply 12 percent of total electricity consumption in Myanmar.
> New York-based ACO investment group is set to start generating electricity from two new solar power plants currently being constructed in Mandalay in April next year, a minister said.
> 
> ACO has invested $480 million, the largest American investment in Myanmar in any sector, to construct the two facilities – in Thar Se township and Na Buu township in Mandalay region – which will ultimately supply 12 percent of total electricity consumption in Myanmar.
> 
> “The union government will buy electricity generated by the company and distribute it to the public through the national grid. The company has secured the land and conducted sunlight and site surveys after signing a memorandum of agreement [with the government],” U Kyaw Myint, regional minister for electric power and industry, told Myanmar Business Today.
> 
> ACO’s Convalt Energy is building a 150 megawatt solar plant in Thar Se township in Myeiktila district and another 150 megawatt solar plant in Nabuu township in Myin Chan district, which will cumulatively produce 300 megawatts when completed in 2016.
> 
> The union government will buy electricity from those plants at K130 (13 cents) per unit (kilowatt-hour).
> 
> Convalt Energy has pledged to generate up to 100 megawatts during the first eight to ten months after the construction started and the full production target will be reached in 2016, according to Mandalay Region’s ministry of electric power and industry.
> 
> The recent electricity legislation enacted on October 28 allows private corporations to be established without restrictions to invest and engage in electricity distribution.
> 
> Electricity consumption in Mandalay region sources 452 megawatts from national grids while electricity demand in the dry season reaches 332 megawatts.
> 
> Electricity consumption in the region is rising by 20 percent per annum and consumption is already equivalent to 77 percent of the supply allocated for the region.


this is really good ! ! i like it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

* China Pours Additional $8 Billion into Myanmar, Eyes Energy Security *
Author: Morley J Weston | 






Wang Ye/Xinhua
Chinese Premier Li Keqiang (R) attends a welcome ceremony held by Myanmar President U Thein Sein prior to their talks in Naypyitaw.
The most public outcome of Chinese Premier Li Keqiang’s recent visit to Myanmar was the signing of $7.8 billion in more than one dozen new deals in different sectors, dominated by the energy sector, according to China’s state-run China Daily.

Even before this deal, China was the largest investor in Myanmar, with investments totalling over $14 billion, a major part of the total foreign direct investment of $50 billion estimated by the Directorate of Investment and Company Administration (DICA) in October.

Since the 2011 reforms, China’s clout has been slowly waning in Myanmar as investors from scores of countries have tried to take advantage of the country’s rapid opening and development.

This latest move is illustrative of the lengths to which China will go to maintain its lead role in Myanmar’s foreign policy and the importance of Myanmar to China, particularly in energy security.

This comes partly in the form of building hospitals and gas-powered power plants and providing agricultural loans, all a result of this most recent deal, and also by becoming a convenient export partner for Myanmar’s rich mix of energy resources.

As a part of this deal, China will to set up an Energy Cooperation Committee to advocate and streamline future projects.

Myanmar currently operates a gas pipeline from Rakhine state up to Kunming in China’s Yunnan Provence, and a parallel oil pipeline is being constructed.

These pipelines could reduce China’s dependency on naval shipments of oil and gas through the narrow Malacca Straits, which has huge US Navy presence, by providing an overland link to the Indian Ocean.



BDforever said:


> this is really good ! ! i like it



how about BD's energy sector..? how many solar plants ...? mate..

* First Round-The-World Solar Plane to Make Stop in Myanmar *
Author: editor | 28 January, 2015 03:43 am
| Vol 3 Issue 5
0 comment
2
*01_ABB-SI.jpg*




Solar Impulse | Revillard | Rezo.ch
World’s first round-the-world solar plane, Solar Impulse 2, is set to take off from Abu Dhabi with stopovers in India, Myanmar and China before crossing the Pacific Ocean and flying across the United States and southern Europe to arrive back in Abu Dhabi.
A plane powered by the sun will attempt an unprecedented flight around the world in February, the project’s founders said, seeking to prove that flying is possible without using fossil fuel.

Solar Impulse 2 is set to take off from Abu Dhabi with stopovers in India, Myanmar and China before crossing the Pacific Ocean and flying across the United States and southern Europe to arrive back in Abu Dhabi.

On its five-month journey of 35,000 km (22,000 miles), the engines will be powered only by solar energy. The two Swiss pilots, Bertrand Piccard and Andre Borschberg, will take turns at the controls in the tiny cabin for five consecutive days and nights in the air.

“Miracles can be achieved with renewables such as solar power. We want to show we can fly day and night in an aircraft without a drop of fuel,” Piccard, the project’s co-founder, told reporters on the sidelines of the World Future Energy summit currently underway in Abu Dhabi, capital of the United Arab Emirates.

At speeds between 50 and 100 kilometres per hour (31-62 mph) Piccard and Borschberg aim to circle the globe flying about 25 days over a total of about five months.

An earlier version of the plane was the first solar-powered aircraft of “perpetual endurance” to fly “day and night without a drop of fuel,” according to its website, thanks to advanced solar cells that charge light-weight lithium batteries.

The batteries are able to store enough energy to allow the plane to fly long distances at night. Developers say Solar Impulse 2 takes what engineers learned from its predecessor and pushes it a step further.

Compare the aircraft’s wingspan to a giant Boeing 747-8: Solar Impulse 2 is 12 feet wider – at 236 feet. It’s lightweight, 2,300 kilograms, lighter than a large SUV.

With just one seat, designers acknowledge Solar Impulse 2 isn’t commercially practical. But that’s not the point. Instead, engineers aim to demonstrate the possibilities of solar-powered aviation and to promote clean-energy technology.

Feasibility studies, design and construction have taken 12 years, said Borschberg, the second pilot and co-founder.

“It is not the first solar airplane, however it is the first able to cross oceans and continents,” he said.

Piccard said of the challenge: “It is simply the unknown. It is a question of technical reliability, of human weather and it is the challenge of discovery.”

If something goes wrong, they will build another aircraft and continue the journey, he said.

Companies involved in the project include Bayer AG, Solvay, ABB, Schindler, Omega and Abu Dhabi’s Masdar.

“Solar Impulse will inspire a new generation to embrace innovation and technology to solve the planet’s biggest challenges,” said ABB Chief Executive Officer Ulrich Spiesshofer.

Three ABB engineers have joined the Solar Impulse team. Their work includes improving control systems for ground operations, enhancing the charging electronics for the plane’s battery systems and resolving obstacles that emerge along the route. (Agencies)

* Britain Makes Deeper Inroads into Myanmar, Albeit Cautiously *
The UK Ambassador Andrew Patrick talks exclusively to Myanmar Business Today about British investment and trade, Myanmar’s business environment and the UK’s expectation from the Southeast Asian nation’s upcoming election

Author: Sherpa Hossainy |

*Andrew Patrick British Ambassador Myanmar.JPG*




Wai Linn Kyaw/MBT
British Ambassador Andrew Patrick speaks during an exclusive interview with Myanmar Business Today at the British Embassy in Yangon.
Western investors’ interest piqued in early 2011 when Myanmar’s former ruthless junta loosened its ironclad grip and a new semi-civilian government initiated a series of political and economic reforms. It pardoned scores of political prisoners, secured a ceasefire with Karen rebels and agreed to talk with other ethnic rebel groups. By-elections took place in April 2012, which was hailed by the former US Secretary of State Hillary Clinton as “an important step” in Myanmar’s democratic transformation. It also paved the way for the global democracy icon Aung San Suu Kyi to become a member of the parliament after spending 15 years under house arrest since November 1989.

Britain was one of the first Western nations to actively seek a thawing of relations with Myanmar – one of its former colonies. Prime Minister David Cameron’s April 2012 trip was the first visit by a high-profile Western leader to Myanmar in decades, and also was the first ever to the country by a British head of government. His visit was preceded by the British Foreign Secretary and the Department for International Development (DFID) Secretary of State’s visit to the country. Cameron advocated for suspension of the European Union (EU) sanctions against Myanmar and in April 2013 all EU sanctions were dropped, except for an arms embargo.

Now, more than two years after Cameron’s visit, Myanmar observers are concerned that the reforms are stalling, with some even blaming the government of backsliding on its much-hyped reforms. Andrew Patrick, who took charge in September last year as the UK Ambassador to Myanmar, thinks that while “some things are going really well, [there are] things we are worried about.” His concerns also hold true for businesses.

“It is still quite a difficult place [to do business], but things are improving. We are working very closely with DICA [Directorate of Investment and Company Administration] and ministers to try to help that process along and make it an easier place to do business,” Andrew Patrick told Myanmar Business Today during an exclusive interview at the British Embassy in Yangon.

“There are a lot of businesses coming here, that’s true. But, there are a lot of businesses that are still very cautious.”

Myanmar was placed at the bottom of the World Bank’s Ease of Doing Business Index last year, ranking 177 out of 189 countries. It moved up one position in this year’s index.

The UK Ambassador said British firms see Myanmar as an “extraordinary market” but there are trepidations about political and social stability.

Myanmar’s next general election is slated to be held at the end of 2015. However, there are doubts if it will be free, fair and credible. With Suu Kyi effectively barred from becoming president and a constitutional change to allow that seemingly too-distant, the next election is going to be an acid test for the government to show its willingness to carry on with the transition to establishing genuine democracy.

“People want to see what’s going to happen, and you can’t divorce politics from business. Any company coming in to invest a large amount of money … would need to look very carefully at the situation,” the Ambassador said.

*Rising investment and trade*

Jitters aside, British businesses are in fact surpassing every other Western investor when it comes to tapping this frontier market. However the UK Ambassador was quick to point out that “[Western countries] are engaged in many different ways.”

According to DICA data, investment from 76 UK enterprises stood at $3.45 billion as of October 31, which makes UK the fifth largest investor in Myanmar, accounting for 6.88 percent of total Foreign Direct Investment (FDI) inflow.

The closest EU countries in the ranking are France with $474.36 million and the Netherlands with $398.34 million in investments from three and 10 enterprises respectively. During the same period, 15 US enterprises invested $243.56 million and 18 Canadian enterprises put in $195.8 million, while the rest of Europe invested $181.8 million, with FDIs coming from Austria, Luxembourg, Germany, Sweden, Denmark, Switzerland and Norway.

However, the four countries above the UK in the FDI list – China, Thailand, Singapore and Hong Kong – accounted for more than 76 percent of the total FDI: a sum of $38.3 billion.

Lisa Weedon, director at UK Trade & Investment (UKTI) Burma, said a variety of UK companies are now coming into Myanmar, “much more varied than I thought it would be when I first arrived.”

“From education to construction to FMCG, there’s a whole slew of companies. At the moment we are seeing a lot of interest in the energy sector,” said Weedon, who has been in charge of UKTI for about two years in Myanmar.

In March, British oil and gas firm BG Asia Pacific won four blocks in the offshore bidding and Weedon said there are UK companies who are interested to provide the subsequent support to the supply chain ranging from scaffoldings and rigs to providing health and safety training.

She said there are massive potential for British companies in Myanmar’s electric power sector as the country struggles to provide electricity for even one-third of its population. British law firm Allen & Overy is also helping the Ministry of Energy in negotiating Power Purchase Agreements (PPA).

British businesses are indeed foraying into Myanmar in a range of sectors: banking giant Standard Chartered, which has had a history of over 150 years in Myanmar, opened a representative office in Yangon last year; automaker Jaguar Land Rover opened its dealership in June, while financial services group Prudential Plc was awarded a licence to establish a representative office in October 2013.

Consumer goods firm Unilever launched full business operations in May 2013, world’s largest temporary power generation firm Aggreko and Rolls Royce have both signed contracts with the Ministry of Electric Power, while in the education sector Harrow, Dulwich and the British International School started operations.

Trade has been rising too. UK exports to Myanmar increased from £12.8 million ($20.2 million) in 2012 to £44 million ($69.5 million) in 2013, an increase of 244 percent. In July, the UK became the first country to launch a locally registered Chamber of Commerce in Myanmar with more than 80 founding members.






_Lisa Weedon, director at UK Trade & Investment Burma, speaks during an exclusive interview with Myanmar Business Today at the British Embassy in Yangon._

*Engagement with the government*

The Ambassador said UK is working closely with the Myanmar government to provide technical assistance in public sector financial management to ensure a clear and accountable budget, in a bid to help the government “be more responsible and transparent.”

“Britain advocates for change with the government and the parliament. We’ve been talking about various business issues that are needed to be taken care of for the economy to grow further,” he added.

UK International Development Minister Desmond Swayne announced new British funding in August, increasing direct UK support to Myanmar from £64.7 million in 2014-15 to £82 million in 2015-16.

The Ambassador said he was pleased with the international banking licence awarding process, although the only British heavyweight Standard Chartered pulled itself out of the race citing “commercial reasons”.

“You need to have international banks in order to have foreign investment – at least in this market because domestic banks are so undeveloped. It’s essential for providing capital and we are very pleased the government has taken this difficult step,” he said.

Britain has also started a push to revive relations with Myanmar’s military. The UK’s Chief of Defence Staff General Sir David Richards visited Myanmar in June last year, offering help with security reforms. He became the first Western military chief to visit Myanmar in decades and hold official talks with his counterpart, Senior General Min Aung Hlaing.

*Opening up and SMEs*

There are concerns among the local business community that with the surge in foreign players into the country the local small and medium enterprises (SME) are going to find themselves out of depth. Matters may get compounded as the ASEAN Economic Community (AEC), which ensures free flow of labour and capital within the region, comes into effect in late 2015.

“This is a very important issue when you are opening a market. You do have to be careful about in which sector you are opening and how far. You just don’t throw open the doors to everybody,” the Ambassador said.

He added that there are some industries where foreign entries can be “sort of enabling,” where the entrants help other developments to happen such as financial services.

The British Embassy in September initiated an entrepreneurship event, funded by the Standard Chartered and run by the British Council, to provide training to specifically SMEs. “Helping SMEs is a big part of what we are doing here,” Andrew Patrick said.

“It is also important that we recognise the role of British private sector companies to support capacity and it’s not going to come only from aid organisations and the government. Foreign investors themselves are helping to build capacity,” Weedon added.

*Legal infrastructure and corruption*

Andrew Patrick acknowledged that legal framework is a concern for SMEs coming into Myanmar. He said one significant change was Myanmar acceding to the New York Convention Arbitration, which obliges Myanmar’s Courts to give effect to contractual provisions which provide for disputes to be resolved by arbitration and enforce foreign arbitral awards. However, implementation will be a different issue altogether.

“There’s a long way to go in terms of building capacity to implement those judgments. We and the British firms are working here to help improve the capacity of the legal system, which was basically frozen for thirty years.”

The Ambassador said some new legislation such as the Companies Act and steps to rationalise the Investment Law do show that the government is trying to tackle the difficult issues related to business.

British companies, like other Western firms see corruption as a huge problem in Myanmar while doing business as it makes it difficult for them to find a “clean” local partner. Myanmar ranks 157th out of 177 countries in Transparency International’s Corruption Perceptions Index.

However, Patrick said British firms that are doing business in Myanmar are doing businesses elsewhere in the region, where corruption is rampant, so they are used to coming across issues. “I don’t think it’s particularly a more difficult concern here than in some other frontier markets. But obviously they need to be careful.”

British companies have to comply with the UK Bribery Act, which can sometimes be even tougher than its US counterpart, while many British companies also have to comply with the US regulations because of their US interests.

“There are definitely businesses they can’t get involved in and they won’t. But equally there is a way of doing business here: carrying out due diligence, getting legal advice and being careful about identifying the local partners,” Weedon said.

“There are many companies who have managed to do that, and they tell me it’s not more difficult than any other regional markets,” she added.

*Advice for British firms*

The UKTI director said companies have to be realistic about doing business in Myanmar – and be prepared to accept the unexpected. “When I arrived here last year there was definitely a flurry of investments. But a lot of those companies are probably now beginning to realise that it is a challenging place to do business.

“You’ve got to be prepared to be here and roll up your sleeves. This is not a country where you can do business remotely. You have to be prepared to spend the time on the ground, build relationships and understand the way to do business here,” said Weedon.

She added that companies have to look at the long-term potential of Myanmar and be comfortable with the fact that they are investing in the long term.

*The tipping point*

The British Ambassador said there were setbacks on the political reform process and “significant concerns” remain. “The key issue is definitely the election next year. There are big question marks about what the electoral system would look like, how will it work and if the country has the capacity to see it through.”

When asked if Western interest will dwindle if Suu Kyi doesn’t win, the Ambassador said: “It depends on the circumstances. One of the important things we have to bear in mind, although I think it’s very unlikely, that if there is a military coup here we’ll be back to square one.”

He said some people might look at Thailand and say, “well the reaction wasn’t too bad” and if something happened here nothing would change, but “that’s wrong.” In May, Thai Army toppled the country’s caretaker government in a coup d'état, following six months of political turmoil.

“If we have a military coup in Burma ... everybody would go out,” the Ambassador said, referring to the country by its former name, but still officially used by the British Government. The UK, and many other Western nations, refuses to call the country Myanmar as the overnight name change in 1989 was done by an oppressive regime. However, the Ambassador said if there is a fully democratically elected government in the country that decides to reaffirm the name Myanmar, “we would change [the name].”

The British Ambassador said there’s a range of possibilities on how the election will go, but the bottom line is that it has to be a credible one. “If it’s not, it would make things difficult,” he said.

“Eventually the most likely scenario is somewhere in the middle. Not perfect, not completely disastrous.

“If we turn back to the authoritarian political arrangement here then that’s a very pessimistic future. But if we can sustain the transition and preserve the legacy of this government in terms of rule of law then I think Burma has quite a bright future.”

* Belarus Says Ready to Invest in Myanmar *
Author: Phyo Thu | 10 November, 2014 01:40 am
| Vol 2 Issue 45
0 comment
*belarus myanmar Prime Minister Mikhail Myasnikovich.jpg*




belarus.by
Belarus is ready to promote cooperation with Myanmar in a number of areas, the Eastern European country’s Prime Minister Mikhail Myasnikovich said.

“... we have considered a number of options for expanding our trade and economic cooperation. In particular, we can discuss the provision of export loans for individual Belarus-made products, supplies of civilian machines on terms of leasing or postponed payments,” the Belarusian Prime Minister said in a statement, as he met with Commander in Chief of the Myanmar Army Min Aung Hlaing in Minsk.

“We are ready to discuss matters of investment cooperation in Myanmar,” he said, adding that matters on industrial cooperation, power engineering and infrastructure could be the key areas.

Cooperation in healthcare, production of medications and agriculture are some other potential sectors, he added.

“We consider setting up manufacturing enterprises [in Myanmar] taking into account our abilities, including investments. We are also ready to transfer technologies and know-how,” the Belarusian head of the government said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> how about BD's energy sector..? how many solar plants ...? mate..


Bangladesh is world's largest solar system customer. we have different system, it is not plant but it is house to house, private house ownership


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> Bangladesh is world's largest solar system customer. we have different system, it is not plant but it is house to house, private house ownership



so single unit for each single home.. ? sound great..!! Gov plan..? or people's wish..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> so single unit for each single home.. ? sound great..!! Gov plan..? or people's wish..?


both


----------



## Aung Zaya

Can i get some data of BD's solar plan..? dude..

Myanmar Naval Exercise in older days (around 1990s)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Gentlemen from Myanmar...I would like to request something. I know you have the potential of showing off and sharing the capacity and power of Myanmar military with the sense of patriotism. But there should be limit. Although they are not the very serous top secret stuffs, but still they are the 'information'. I think You guys should limit the posts. Thank you!!! (Zaw Latt)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> Gentlemen from Myanmar...I would like to request something. I know you have the potential of showing off and sharing the capacity and power of Myanmar military with the sense of patriotism. But there should be limit. Although they are not the very serous top secret stuffs, but still they are the 'information'. I think You guys should limit the posts. Thank you!!! (Zaw Latt)



Bro.. I'm neither military personnel nor member of any defense team.. Just a fan.. I got this from open sources and networks whoever can be easily seen.. I found these from internet and just repost.. Some other I talk about is u know just ေဆးထိုး.. Bro.. If I think the one is serious case then Never shown and kept in secrete.. Thz for ur suggestion.. Bro..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Devilduck said:


> Gentlemen from Myanmar...I would like to request something. I know you have the potential of showing off and sharing the capacity and power of Myanmar military with the sense of patriotism. But there should be limit. Although they are not the very serous top secret stuffs, but still they are the 'information'. I think You guys should limit the posts. Thank you!!! (Zaw Latt)


i want to know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

With advancement in Internet and commercial surveillance system, i don't thing it will be hard to made a guesstimate about some nation fighting capability.



Aung Zaya said:


> Navy personnel of Indonesia or singapore ( i didn't see clearly ) and other countries in 2nd photo.. the rest are exercise of Myanmar Navy that held in previous month..





BDforever said:


> name of this force ?
> 
> 
> which other country's personnel is that ?



Indonesia, Philippine, Myanmar and Australia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

madokafc said:


> With advancement in Internet and commercial surveillance system, i don't thing it will be hard to made a guesstimate about some nation fighting capability.



agreed.. although some serious case should keep in secrete , rest should be revealed to grab the people's confident.. hope our gov get more transparency in its military strength..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


>



I see we're still greeting foreign dignitaries in women's clothing. Damn yadaya. I would have thought our Thammada would have been above that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DJ Crudept

@Aung Zaya good to see that Myanmar is also rising like other Asian countries like Bangladesh , sri Lanka and Malaysia a developed Myanmar can help others too.
All I wan to see peace in Asia and in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

DJ Crudept said:


> @Aung Zaya good to see that Myanmar is also rising like other Asian countries like Bangladesh , sri Lanka and Malaysia a developed Myanmar can help others too.
> All I wan to see peace in Asia and in the world.



we 're just back on track.. bro.. a long way to go.. if we get regional power like India and China's helps.. yeah., not take a long time.. 

.



Finally.....  

Dawei ready to roll at last | Bangkok Post: business


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Dhaka to seek Myanmar gas, electricity*
_Govt team goes to Myanmar today_

_Diplomatic Correspondent_
Dhaka is sending a five-member delegation to Myanmar today to build trust between the two countries through economic cooperation, with special emphasis on the energy sector.

During the five-day visit, the delegation, led by Prime Minister's Adviser for Power, Energy and Mineral Resources Tawfiq-e-Elahi Chowdhury, would express the intention and make formal proposal to import gas through pipelines and 500 megawatts of hydropower from the Rakhine province of Myanmar.

"We believe if we can establish connectivity, it will establish a good relationship between the two countries," said Tawfiq.

The bilateral relationship had remained under stress over the Rohingya refugee issue, which would not come up for discussion.

"We had an opportunity to import gas from Myanmar back in 2005-2006. But it did not happen due to indecision of the then government. Myanmar had ultimately given the gas to China," he said, adding, "They have opened the window now … we will express our goodwill. If they express commitment, the technical teams will then start working to make it happen."

He noted that the visit was the result of a series of discussions with Myanmar since 2010.

The government after its successful import of electricity from India, was eying Myanmar as the country had taken up a 15-year massive plan to generate electricity.

Tawfiq said Myanmar had plans to set up 41 power plants from 2016-17 fiscal year and increase its production from 4,581MW to over 29,000MW by 2031.

There would be 20 new hydropower plants with a combined production capacity of 6,270MW, he said.

Shwe Taung Development Co Ltd has shown interest in setting up a 500MW hydroelectric power plant in the Rakhine state and export electricity to Bangladesh.

Alongside Tawfiq, an additional secretary from the energy ministry, a director general of the foreign ministry and two directors from Petrobangla and the Power Division would visit Myanmar's capital Nay Pyi Taw and Yangon to discuss the matters with Myanmar officials.


@BDforever call for greater ties..?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> *Dhaka to seek Myanmar gas, electricity*
> _Govt team goes to Myanmar today_
> 
> _Diplomatic Correspondent_
> Dhaka is sending a five-member delegation to Myanmar today to build trust between the two countries through economic cooperation, with special emphasis on the energy sector.
> 
> During the five-day visit, the delegation, led by Prime Minister's Adviser for Power, Energy and Mineral Resources Tawfiq-e-Elahi Chowdhury, would express the intention and make formal proposal to import gas through pipelines and 500 megawatts of hydropower from the Rakhine province of Myanmar.
> 
> "We believe if we can establish connectivity, it will establish a good relationship between the two countries," said Tawfiq.
> 
> The bilateral relationship had remained under stress over the Rohingya refugee issue, which would not come up for discussion.
> 
> "We had an opportunity to import gas from Myanmar back in 2005-2006. But it did not happen due to indecision of the then government. Myanmar had ultimately given the gas to China," he said, adding, "They have opened the window now … we will express our goodwill. If they express commitment, the technical teams will then start working to make it happen."
> 
> He noted that the visit was the result of a series of discussions with Myanmar since 2010.
> 
> The government after its successful import of electricity from India, was eying Myanmar as the country had taken up a 15-year massive plan to generate electricity.
> 
> Tawfiq said Myanmar had plans to set up 41 power plants from 2016-17 fiscal year and increase its production from 4,581MW to over 29,000MW by 2031.
> 
> There would be 20 new hydropower plants with a combined production capacity of 6,270MW, he said.
> 
> Shwe Taung Development Co Ltd has shown interest in setting up a 500MW hydroelectric power plant in the Rakhine state and export electricity to Bangladesh.
> 
> Alongside Tawfiq, an additional secretary from the energy ministry, a director general of the foreign ministry and two directors from Petrobangla and the Power Division would visit Myanmar's capital Nay Pyi Taw and Yangon to discuss the matters with Myanmar officials.
> 
> 
> @BDforever call for greater ties..?


i always said that 
but.. but.. @alaungphaya don't like me  he wants war

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anilindia

Good to see india Myanmar going up.

Road, economic links on agenda as Myanmar vice-president visits - Livemint

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> i always said that
> but.. but.. @alaungphaya don't like me  he wants war



ha ha..  



anilindia said:


> Good to see india Myanmar going up.
> 
> Road, economic links on agenda as Myanmar vice-president visits - Livemint



nice..!!! 

*Myanmar is emerging as the next big investment destination for India Inc.*

Top Indian companies are preparing to invest $2.6 billion in a host of industries, including telecommunications, energy and aviation.

Though somewhat late in entering a neighbouring country that is emerging from the shadows of decades-long military dictatorship, India seems to be determined now to make up for the time it lost there.

Countries like the US, Japan and China have all started making deep inroads there.

At present, Indian investments in Myanmar stand at around $273.50 million. This is expected to soar to $2.60 billion in the next few years. Some of companies that are already present there are the state-owned ONGC Videsh Limited (OVL), Jubilant Oil and Gas, and Century Ply among others.

Other Indian investors having operations in Myanmar are: Tata Motors, Essar Energy, RITES, Escorts, Sonalika Tractors, Zydus Pharmaceuticals Ltd., Sun Pharmaceuticals Ltd, Ranbaxy, Cadila Healthcare Ltd, Shree Balaji Enterprises, Shree Cements, Dr. Reddy’s Lab., CIPLA, Gati Shipping Ltd, TCI Seaways, Apollo and AMRI.

Recently, during the visit of Indian Commerce and Industry Minister Anand Sharma there, the government set up India-Myanmar Joint Trade Committee.

It will be co-chaired by Bharti Enterprises’ Sunil Bharti Mittal. The first meeting of the committee took place on June 7.

The Myanmar government awarded two telecom licenses under their new policy framework. Bharti Airtel has been shortlisted for submission of final bids.

“Out of Myanmar’s total trade volume of over $18 billion, India accounted for around 7.5 per cent (in 2011-12) and India is behind China, Singapore, Thailand and Japan in exports to Myanmar,” D.S. Rawat of Assocham told Business Standard newspaper in an interview.

India-Myanmar bilateral trade has expanded significantly from $12.4 million in 1980-81 to $1,070.88 million in 2010-11. With Myanmar exports to India at more than three times its import value, trade balance has been in favour of Myanmar in the last several years, Rawat said.

In the oil and gas sector, the Myanmar government has short-listed 59 companies for submission of final bids for 18 onshore gas blocks on offer. Seven Indian companies are part of those short-listed. OVL and GAIL have already announced $1.33 billion investment in China-Myanmar gas pipeline project.

The construction of two parallel pipelines for gas and oil has been awarded to India’s Punj Lloyd. It involves an investment of $475 million for building the 200km-long Kyaukphyu-Kunming Oil & Gas pipeline.

Jubilant Energy India has also won the government’s contract worth $73 million for exploring an onshore block in Central Myanmar.

India has urged the Myanmar government to revive discussions on the gas pipeline connection between India and Myanmar through Bangladesh.

For this, the Indian government has recommended Essar Ltd.

Recently, Myanmar government opened tendering for exploration and production of onshore and offshore oil blocks. For the 18 onshore blocks, Indian companies have been qualified for second round of bidding process. They include both public sector and private companies, such as OVL, Jubilant, and Cairn energy group.

In order to create a better connectivity, India’s SpiceJet has asked for operating rights for flying to Yangon from Delhi through Dhaka, Bangladesh.

India is also involved in Myanmar’s infrastructure development, like building inland waterways and the upgradation of the Sittwe Port.

Shipping Corporation of India Ltd. (SCI) has completed a feasibility study to start a liner service between India and Myanmar. —By arrangement with The Island/ANN

but still relatively low in comparison with Ur rival China's 14 billions investment...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## anilindia

Without Modi solid foreign policy India will have strong ties with myanmar. Previous govt under congress always look military dictatorship with suspicion.

PM Modi meets Myanmar President U Thein Sein - TOI Mobile | The Times of India Mobile Site

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> ha ha..






[URL=http://www.sherv.net/]



[/URL]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


>



nice..!!!! where do u get it...?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> nice..!!!! where do u get it...?


Army, Military and War emoticons | These smileys love to fight!


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> Army, Military and War emoticons | These smileys love to fight!



thz...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

_*The Nation*_

_*BANGKOK *_

*Development of the Dawei Special Economic Zone (Dawei SEZ) between Thailand and Myanmar has reached the next level, with construction of the initial phase of the strategic project expected to commence this year, MR Pridiyathorn Devakula, deputy prime minister in charge of the economy, said yesterday.*

Construction works in the initial phase will consist of a 27-square-kilometre industrial estate, a 138-km two-lane road between the Dawei SEZ in Myanmar's Tanintharyi Region and Phunumron checkpoint in Kanchanaburi, an initial township for the workers, a liquefied-natural-gas terminal for gas transportation over long distances, a telecom landline, a power plant, a small port and a water reservoir, he said.

The projects are worth around US$1.7 billion (Bt55.67 billion) in total.

The investment budget for the two-lane road is expected to be around Bt3.9 billion, and Thailand will provide a soft loan for Myanmar to fund construction of the road on condition that a Thai company builds it, said the deputy PM.

Japan might be involved by sharing in the provision of the soft loan, and discussions about this should be concluded within a month, he added.

"The bidding to start the investment with a small industrial estate in the initial phase is a brilliant idea, because if we start with 200 square kilometres [covering all the planned projects], it will never be finished.

"We'll start with 27 square kilometres and can wait and see the interest of investors. If they then began to build factories in the SEZ, then it would truly show the progress of the project," he said.

The projected total area of the Dawei SEZ is about 196 square kilometres.

Pridiyathorn told the press after the Third Myanmar-Thailand Joint High-level Committee Meeting regarding the Dawei SEZ, held in Bangkok yesterday, that the ongoing exclusive negotiations with a Thai consortium regarding the concession agreements for initial-phase development were already 90 per cent completed, and that the remaining 10 per cent was waiting for confirmation from the Myanmar side.

He expects the negotiations between the private sector and the Myanmar government to be finalised within the next month, and signed by March, after which construction should commence before June.

The Thai consortium that won the bidding comprises Italian-Thai Development, Rojana Industrial Park, Thai ESCO, and LNG Plus International.

The deputy premier also revealed that the Thai government had recommended to its Myanmar counterpart the need for a third partner in the Dawei project, and that Japan was the most suitable country to play such a role.

An official trilateral meeting between the countries was taking place yesterday, he said.

"Japan has declared an interest in joining the project, and they are willing to share their experience and help in terms of the technical and financial aspects. The trilateral meeting today will also include talks about a SPV [special purpose vehicle] partnership between the three parties," he added.

An SPV is a company specifically formed to develop, build, maintain and operate the assets for the contracted period of an infrastructure project.


Finally.., it's back on track... 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


(GlobalPost/GlobalPost)
Two Thailand-based companies to develop first-phase Myanmar SEZ

YANGON, Feb. 2 (Xinhua) -- Two Thailand-based companies will take up the development of the initial phase of Myanmar's Dawei Special Economic Zone (SEZ) in the country's Tanintharyi region following efforts by Myanmar and Thai governments in pushing the implementation of the delayed project, official sources said Monday.

The Italian-Thai Development Plc (ITD) and Rojana Industrial Park Plc (ROJNA) will sign the 1.7 billion U.S. dollars' deal with Myanmar in March for the move.

The two companies proposed in their bid to develop a two-lane highway to link Thailand with Dawei and an industrial estate of 34 square-kilometers with a 75-year concession of 50 years plus a 25- year extension.

The construction period is targeted at eight years and to start in the second half of this year after contract signing, the sources said, adding that the first phase of the project targets to complete within five years with such infrastructure as telecom network, LNG terminal, a small port and a water reservoir.

Thailand will also provide soft loan to Myanmar to meet a budget of around 119.23 million U.S. dollars for the road construction, the Thai government was quoted as saying.

Meanwhile, Japan agreed to take part and offer loan for the road construction under equal partnership with Dawei SEZ Development Co, which is a special-purpose vehicle to run the project.

Myanmar and Thailand held the third meeting of Joint High Level Committee on comprehensive development of the Dawei SEZ last week in Bangkok to push the speedy implementation on the delayed Thai- invested Dawei SEZ.

Co-chaired by Myanmar Vice President U Nyan Tun and Thai Deputy Prime Minister Pridiyathorn Devakula, the meeting reaffirmed the two countries' commitment to the development of the Dawei SEZ, which is a 196 square-kilometer strategic development project.

On completion of the project, it will be Southeast Asia's largest industrial complex that includes highway link to Bangkok and the eastern seaboard of Thailand.

Myanmar and Thailand have been seeking revival of the years- delayed Dawei SEZ project although it started in November 2010 in accordance with a framework agreement.


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Singapore to boost economic cooperation with Myanmar*

NAY PYI TAW: Singapore has announced two initiatives aimed at increasing economic cooperation with Myanmar. One is to revive a joint ministerial committee to boost economic ties, while the other is an agreement to cooperate in the area of banking and finance.

These were announced during Emeritus Senior Minister Goh Chok Tong's current visit to Myanmar. Mr Goh is on a two-day visit to the country, which he last visited in 2013.

Warm greetings and firm handshakes demonstrate the relations Singapore and Myanmar continue to enjoy today. And to better enhance this friendship, the two countries have agreed to introduce two programmes.

A Joint Ministerial Working Committee (JMWC), which was established in 1995 and lapsed in 2001, will be active again this year to promote areas of trade and investment, finance and law. Singapore's Trade and Industry Minister Lim Hng Kiang will co-chair the committee with Myanmar's Energy Minister Zay Yar Aung.

The committee's role will be crucial and timely as Myanmar plans to expand its economic landscape. Minister of State for Trade and Industry Teo Ser Luck said: "You will also see human capital training and investment, skills development in that sense because these are the things that any developing country would need.

"With this platform, the JMWC, we hope that we can enable the whole process to be more systematic and also make sure that we cover the areas that is more focused that actually bring a win-win for both sides. There's definitely competition, you saw the interest of several other countries' consortiums and businesses and even the government approaching the Myanmar government.

"Singapore and Myanmar have a very deep relation starting all the way back. We believe that with AEC and Myanmar coming up so strongly and also opening up the economy, I think Singapore is well positioned to help Myanmar as well as enable our businesses to invest in the Myanmar market and do well here and at the same time to build our diplomatic relations and scale it to a new height."

During Emeritus Senior Minister Goh's meeting with Myanmar's central bank governor and the finance minister, both sides also agreed to cooperate in banking supervision and helping Myanmar build its capacity for the financial sector. This came after the Central Bank of Myanmar awarded licences to nine foreign banks in October last year, giving them authority to operate in restricted services such as wholesale banking. Two Singapore banks - OCBC and UOB - are among the licence recipients.

As Myanmar continues to liberalise its economy, it is timely that Mr Goh is back to understand how far the country has come in its transformation. Singapore is Myanmar's third largest foreign direct investor behind China and Thailand, and as of end-2014 contributed over US$8 billion.

This time round, Mr Goh wants to help further these bilateral economic relations with Myanmar, which will present abundant business opportunities and significant growth potential in the years ahead. 

- CNA


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myanmar, Vietnam to jointly operate vessel building*


YANGON, Feb. 2 (Xinhua) — Myanmar and Vietnam have signed an agreement to establish a joint venture to operate vessel building, a semi-official media reported Monday.

The 175.4 million U.S. dollars’ joint venture was established between state-run Myanma Shipyards and Dong A Shipbuilding Joint Stock Company of Vietnam with 89.5 million U.S. dollars or 51 percent shared by Myanmar Shipyards and 85.9 million dollars or 49 percent taken up by the Dong A company.

Following the signing, the joint venture made deal with three other companies on construction of clinic boat, fish trawler and 30 container vessel, general cargo and tankers, the Ministry of Transport was quoted as saying.

Meanwhile, the dock of Myanmar Shipyards will also be upgraded to build vessels of 22,000 dwt and repair vessels of 3,000 dwt in addition to other dock-related business under the joint venture.

According to statistics, Vietnamese investment in Myanmar topped 600 million U.S.dollars in 2014, ranking the 8th in Myanmar ‘s foreign investors’ line-up.


Vietnam 2nd investment and cooperation with Myanmar..... 

*Miss Universe Organisation has offered Myanmar to host the Miss Universe beauty pageant, according to the local beauty pageant organisation.*
"When we went to compete in the 63rd edition of the Miss Universe beauty pageant in the U.S, we received the offer. The main reason is because we have successfully hold Miss Universe Myanmar beauty pageants for two consecutive years since 2013," said Soe Yu Wai, national director of Miss Universe Myanmar organisation.

Soe Yu Wai received the offer from Miss Universe Organisation’s chairman Paula M. Shugart and Vice President of Finance/CFO Larry Parra while she accompanied Myanmar delegate Sharr Htut Eaindra during the Miss Universe pageant held in Doral on January 25.

"We’re very proud as this is a much-sought opportunity wanted by every country. It would be impossible to host it without only the forces of me and my organisation. But, we will try our utmost to use this opportunity to bring benefits to our country," she added.

If Myanmar accepts the offer, it would be the first time to host the prestigious beauty pageant in the country. It would be able to reveal the country’s natural beauties to the world and gain opportunities for foreign investment and tourism industry.

Sharr Htut Eaindra was the second beauty pageant to compete in Miss Universe beauty pageant in over 50 years. Like her predecessor Moe Set Wine, she came back home without winning any prizes.


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myanmar announces 2015 budget of USD2.5 billion*
*Jon Grevatt, Bangkok* - IHS Jane's Defence Industry
27 January 2015
Myanmar's Ministry of Defence (MoD) has proposed a 2015 defence budget of MMK2.61 trillion (USD2.5 billion), according to reports in the country on 28 January. The figure represents a year-on-year nominal increase of 10% and approximately 3.7% of national GDP.

In presenting the defence budget to parliament, defence minister Lieutenant General Wai Lwin said the expenditure will be directed at supporting operational expenses, procurement, salaries, constructing and maintaining military facilities, and providing education and training to military personnel.

Reports said Lt Gen Wai Lwin also noted a potential further increase to the defence budget if a separate proposal to provide the military with a pay increase is approved by Myanmar's parliament before implementation at the beginning of the financial year in April.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Anti-riot system of police


----------



## bongbang

Aung Zaya said:


> Bro.. I'm neither military personnel nor member of any defense team.. Just a fan.. I got this from open sources and networks whoever can be easily seen.. I found these from internet and just repost.. Some other I talk about is u know just* ေဆးထိုး.. *Bro.. If I think the one is serious case then Never shown and kept in secrete.. Thz for ur suggestion.. Bro..



I can now translate Burmese to English. But how to replace these box type writings to real letters in Burmese shape for windows? any suggestion?


----------



## Aung Zaya

bongbang said:


> I can now translate Burmese to English. But how to replace these box type writings to real letters in Burmese shape for windows? any suggestion?



that's used some kind of Myanmar font called Zaw Kyi... easy to install but it cant translate in google.. coz it used another font called MM3 unicode... Zaw kyi is used for local ones while MM3 goes international...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

Aung Zaya said:


> that's used some kind of Myanmar font called Zaw Kyi... easy to install but it cant translate in google.. coz it used another font called MM3 unicode... Zaw kyi is used for local ones while MM3 goes international...



What was the above font? ေဆးထိုး
Google translates "injection"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

bongbang said:


> What was the above font? ေဆးထိုး
> Google translates "injection"



That's popular slang in Myanmar youth world having different meaning depend on incidents.. So u can't translate in google coz will be resulted totally different meaning.. But has a positive side... I use here like a word 'important' in English...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myanmar aims for Mrauk U to join UNESCO list
Sid Dhartha, Yangon, February 11, 2015

MYANMAR'S archaeological zone of Mrauk U in Rakhine State is preparing to be listed as a UNESCO World Heritage site, according to a spokesperson from the Ministry of Culture.



Mrauk U contains some 200 Buddhist monuments such as temples, stupas and monasteries mostly built in the 15th and 16th centuries AD. It is also known for its old temples with wall paintings of Indian influence.



Said Kyaw Lwin Oo, director general of the Department of Archaeology, National Museum and Library under the ministry: “We are working on GIS database and digital mapping in Mrauk U. Nandaw Yar Gone will be converted into an archaeological park.



“We will also maintain the first, second and third brick walls of Nandaw Yar Gone, as well as the north wall of Shi Thaung Stupa. Maintenance works funded by Rakhine state have started.”



He added: “These are important steps to be taken ahead before we try to be listed as a UNESCO World Heritage site. The ministry is also collecting important information on all of Myanmar heritage sites, preserving and producing the map of archeological sites, and inviting UNESCO experts to jointly discuss further steps.”



Yangon-based travel consultants support the move. Myo Thwin, managing director, Sweet Memory Travel, said: “If Mrauk U indeed joins the list, tourists’ arrivals will increase. However, we will need to develop our infrastructure further and provide more accommodation in the city to cater to the influx.”



Wunna San Maung, managing director, Hamsa Travel and Tour, also believes the move will be a positive impact on tourist numbers. Although so far tourists mostly go to Bagan, he pointed out: “Mrauk U is different– its temples and pagodas boast unique architecture with Hindu cultural influence. There are so many things to see, including some Chin villages nearby.”



Myanmar first joined the UNESCO World Heritage List last June with the inscription of its Pyu Ancient Cities.


----------



## Devilduck

Bar lo aae kalar ko shout pyaw pya nay tar lae?? Lutt htar lite par byar...yaw lun yin paww twar yaw...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> Bar lo aae kalar ko shout pyaw pya nay tar lae?? Lutt htar lite par byar...yaw lun yin paww twar yaw...



thu toe ka d tie ma ya bu bya.. shout pyaw lite tot thu toe lae lan lite lwal twr yaw... hee hee.. ok.. i got it.. bro


----------



## Devilduck

ta khar ta lay d tine ကြန္ျမဴ နီကိတ္ lote tar kaung mae..."ဒီလိုရိုက္ရင္" tu doe ဃူဃယ္ ထ ရန္ စ လိတ္ mar bar tar pyan lo ya tae...


----------



## Aung Zaya

အင္း ဂြဒ္ဒယ္ ဂြဒ္ဒယ္ ဒီဒိုင္းလာာာား ဘ၇ို...


----------



## Devilduck

hote tae...ျမန္းကေလ့ lo yite yin po kaung mae...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*IMF Projects 8.25% Growth in Myanmar Led by Rising Gas Production*

By Boby Michael






A woman counts Myanmar Kyats at a money changer in Yangon May 23, 2013.REUTERS/Soe Zeya Tun
Economic growth is accelerating and inflation is stabilising in Myanmar but the country needs sustained policy and institutional reforms even as the authorities' capacity is being strained, the IMF said in a statement.

"The economic outlook is favourable. Growth is expected to average 8.25% in the next few years, led by rising gas production and investment. Inflation is expected to remain under control at around 6% over the medium term."

Myanmar's current account deficit is estimated to have widened to 5.5% of the GDP in 2013/14, but is said to have been more than financed by foreign direct investment, new loans and inflows related to telecommunications licences.

International reserves held by the Central Bank of Myanmar increased to $4.5bn by end-March, covering 2¾ months of prospective imports.

After depreciating in 2013, the exchange rate has stabilised and the country is now at a low risk of debt distress.

*Challenges*

Myanmar's medium and long-term prospects remain strong, but require sustained policy and institutional reforms even as the authorities' capacity is being strained, IMF said.

"In order to achieve rapid and inclusive growth, it is vital to maintain near-term macroeconomic stability while building modern institutions and sound policy frameworks to manage the budget and financial sector."

"Risks arise from thin external and fiscal buffers, particularly as the authorities' capacity to develop and implement policies and absorb technical assistance is being stretched."

The entry of foreign banks in Myanmar will burden nascent supervisory capacity and challenge monetary and exchange rate management, particularly in the face of continuing demand-side pressures on inflation.

At the same time, structural fiscal risks are building as tax exemptions increase even as expenditure pressures rise. External borrowing for off-budget operations is also increasing.

On the upside, large one-off inflows from concession fees for oil and gas exploration could materialise in the near term.

*Recommendations*

IMF said the continued progress in Myanmar's economic reform programme is commendable as it has contributed to strong growth. But the economy faces risks in the short run as fiscal buffers are thin.

IMF recommended further efforts to reinforce policy and institutional frameworks and pursue structural reforms.

"Continued technical assistance from the Fund and other international institutions remains critical given Myanmar's vast transformational needs and limited capacity."

The Fund said the establishment of an automatic mechanism to transfer public sector foreign exchange earnings to the central bank is urgent. The central bank's internal systems, particularly in accounting and reserves management, also need to improve.


----------



## Aung Zaya

NEW DELHI: India and Myanmar today agreed to enhance trade and investment between the countries by removing bottlenecks such as lack of good connectivity and banking arrangements. 

The issues came up for discussion during the 5th India-Myanmar Joint Trade Committee (JTC) meeting, which was held in Nay Pyi Taw today. 

The meeting was co-Chaired by Commerce and Industry Minister Nirmala Sitharaman and Myanmar's Commerce Minister U Win Myint. 

"Both sides agreed to work together to remove the bottlenecks hampering the bilateral trade and investment such as lack of good connectivity, lack of banking arrangement both for regular and border trade," an official statement said. 

It said that India has offered to support Myanmar to develop infrastructure at the border trade points, upgrade trade training institutes in Yangon and also provide training to Myanmar officials on WTO and international trade related issues. 

Besides, New Delhi would support in establishing direct shipping links between the countries to promote bilateral trade, it added. 

The two ministers also reiterated their commitment to increase cooperation in the field of promoting two-ways investment, infrastructure development particularly to promote border trade, connectivity, agriculture, energy, skill and entrepreneurial development, pharmaceutical and people-to-people contacts. 

Both sides agreed to hold the next Joint Trade and Investment Forum meeting in Chennai during which Myanmar would organize a roadshow showcasing investment opportunities in Myanmar especially in the special economic zones. 

The two ministers also agreed to jointly inaugurate the land custom station in Zawkhatar, Mizoram shortly at a mutually convenient date. 

The bilateral trade stood at USD 2.18 billion in 2013-14.........


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Import of natural gas and hydropower form Myanmar to India*
February 23, 2015 by Thiha




One of the worst decisions of the BNP-led government in 2004 was the rejection of the Indian proposal to lay a gas pipeline from Myanmar to India through Bangladesh. This could enable us to share part of the gas and significantly reduce our dependence on the import of costly oil (and perhaps LNG) to meet our energy needs. China immediately grabbed the opportunity and built a 2,806 km pipeline from Myanmar to China with a maximum discharge of 424 bcf of natural gas per year. China also built a 771 km oil pipeline running parallel with the gas pipeline to deliver 240 thousand barrels of crude oil per day. India tried in vain to revive the Myanmar-Bangladesh-India gas pipeline project in 2013.

Recently, Bangladesh took an initiative to import natural gas from Myanmar and build a power plant at Chittagong with the option of sharing electricity with Myanmar. The proposal was put forward by a high-powered delegation that visited Myanmar recently. It is reported that Myanmar responded positively to the proposal and decided to send a technical team to assess the viability of exporting gas from its Chin State, which is adjacent to Bangladesh.

Myanmar started to export natural gas to Thailand in 1999. Thailand decided to invest $3.3 billion in oil and natural gas development in Myanmar by 2020. Gas exports yielded a total of $3.5 billion for Myanmar during the 2012-13. The country’s current natural gas output comes primarily from the offshore Yadana and Yetagun fields, but is likely to rise because of the political and economic reforms in Myanmar and the subsequent easing of sanctions by the US and the European countries. Myanmar is also keen to attract foreign investment and is issuing production-sharing contracts through direct negotiations. There is now good prospect of discoveries of new gas and oil fields in Myanmar. The country has proven natural gas reserves of 7.8 tcf.

The Bangladesh delegation also proposed to purchase 500 megawatt of hydropower from Chin or Rakhine provinces through erecting cross-border power transmission line and offered joint investment in developing hydropower projects. Myanmar has an enormous hydropower potential of up to 100,000 megawatts.

The initiative taken by the government to import natural gas and hydroelectricity from Myanmar is a very wise decision. The proposal has two major advantages: (i) a common border between the two countries requiring no approval from a third country to build pipelines or electric transmission lines and (ii) the close proximity of the gas fields and hydropower sites from Bangladesh. These factors will make the cross-boundary transmission of natural gas and electricity easier and more economic. Moreover, Myanmar will benefit from our experience in construction and operation of gas based and hydropower plants.
In view of the shortage of energy resources, one of our best options is to share the resources of the neighbouring countries. Bangladesh is now importing about 500 MW of electricity from India. This capacity may be increased further very soon. It has also taken initiative to import hydroelectricity from Bhutan through India.

Unfortunately, the relationship between Bangladesh and Myanmar had not been very good in the recent past. Following the settlement of the maritime boundary dispute between Bangladesh and Myanmar, the prospect of cooperation between the two countries is now brighter. In our interest, we should now build a good neighbourly relationship with Myanmar and seriously cooperate not only in energy sector but also in all other sectors of trade and commerce.

Source: The Daily Star


----------



## Aung Zaya

*South Korean Firm Proposes Sittwe Development Plan*
February 24, 2015 by Thiha

A South Korean company has proposed an investment plan for the urban development of Rakhine state’s capital Sittwe, said U Hla Thein, chair of the public relations subcommittee of the state government.

Property firm BXT Construction and Development has proposed a plan to develop the urban area, which will include residential spaces, a supermarket, a park and a playground on the bank of Sett Yoe Kya stream, an area of central Sittwe.

“A delegate from the company discussed the plan with state officials and local citizens in early January. The project needs approval the Rakhine state government and the local community before it can be implemented.” said U Hla Thein.

This is the first time under the term of the new state chief minister U Maung Maung Ohn that a foreign firm has proposed investment in Sittwe region’s development.

Firms from Taiwan have proposed investment in the industrial zone project in Pone Nar Kyun township and other projects in other parts of Rakhine state.

Source: MYANMAR BUSINESS TODAY

*$2.9-b Myanmar Refinery Deal Key for Guangdong Zhenrong Energy*
February 24, 2015 by Thiha

Guangdong Zhenrong Energy Co, a major Chinese bulk commodity trader, expects the country’s “One Belt One Road” strategy to help boost its overseas investments, which in its case includes a planned massive oil refinery in Myanmar.

The country’s New Silk Road Economic Belt and the 21st Century Maritime Silk Road strategies were launched in 2013 to further open up to the rest of the world and speed up infrastructure connectivity in the region.

The proposed Myanmar refinery, with an expected annual processing capacity of 5 million tonnes of crude oil, has been submitted by the Guangdong provincial government to the State Council under the strategy, said Cui Yi, director general of Zhenrong Energy’s refining and petrochemical department.

He said the company also expects to benefit from policies within the strategy to develop other overseas petrochemical industrial parks.

Zhenrong Energy received the go-ahead for the $2.9 billion Myanmar project from the National Development and Reform Commission in November and is currently applying for state approval from the authorities in Myanmar.

Myanmar’s laws on foreign investment were amended in August last year and now require participation in any new petrochemical project by its own Ministry of Energy. Myanmar Economic Holdings Ltd and Myanmar’s Htoo Group of Companies are already joint venture partners in the project.

Located in the Dawei special economic zone in southern Myanmar, the complex will become the largest refinery in the country when completed, Cui said, and is expected to play a key part in the raising of professional standards in the country’s petrochemicals industry.

Its facilities will include the construction of a 150,000-tonne crude oil dock, two refined oil docks, warehousing and logistics facilities, a power plant, and a network of gas, and liquefied petroleum gas stations.

Products from the refinery will mainly satisfy the Myanmar market, with the surplus to be exported.

Cui said the refinery’s plans date back to 2009 when Zhenrong Energy’s Chairman Xiong Shaohui first learned how the country’s refining technology had remained low. Myanmar still imports more than 80 percent of the refined oil products it needs.

A memorandum of understanding on the project was signed the following year with an environmental assessment then carried out in 2012, a year before the country’s environmental protection law was passed.

The refinery is expected to adopt China’s national IV environmental standards, the equivalent of the Euro IV standard, Cui said.

To assure local people about its environmental commitment to the project, the company invited a group of around 30 Myanmar villagers, monks and journalists to tour an oil refinery in Luoyang, Henan province, and oil exporting facilities in Guangdong in 2013.

In May last year, 1,370 villagers signed a letter in support of the refinery project, which was handed in to the country’s president’s office, the energy ministry and local governments.

“Although the investment environment in Myanmar has appeared to be unstable over the past two years – which slowed the pace by some investors – the reform and opening-up in Myanmar is accelerating,” Cui said.

“The market is underdeveloped but still has a positive outlook and offers considerable opportunities. Although some risks exist, it is attracting increasing numbers of foreign investors.”

Xiao Yaofei, a professor with the School of Economics and Trade, Guangdong University of Foreign Studies, said China’s “One Belt One Road” strategy, which is emphasising future infrastructure connectivity with various countries, is expected to lay the foundations for foreign investment by Chinese firms.

Xiao said Zhenrong Energy’s Myanmar project should also pave the way for other petrochemical-related investments by other Chinese firms, such as those engaged in chemicals manufacturing, for instance, and its support industries.

Founded in 2002, Zhenrong Energy generated 105.2 billion yuan ($16.8 billion) in revenue in 2013, including 65.2 billion yuan from international trade, ranking 139 among the top 500 Chinese companies. It is jointly owned by the State-owned Zhuhai Zhenrong Corp, one of the country’s largest oil traders.

As the global refined oil trading sector becomes increasingly competitive, the company has placed overseas investment at its core and aims to become one of the world’s top 500 multinationals in the next three to five years. (China Daily)

Source: MYANMAR BUSINESS TODAY


----------



## BoQ77

*General: US will walk not run in engaging Myanmar military*



March 4, 2015 6:58 PM

WASHINGTON (AP) — The U.S. Army commander for the Pacific says* Southeast Asian nations are eager for the U.S. to engage with Myanmar's military* and he's looking for an opportunity to visit the country.

But Gen. Vincent Brooks says* building military ties with Myanmar is "an open door through which we need to walk not run" *amid continued concerns over human rights and reconciliation there.

In October, the deputy chief of U.S. Pacific Command attended a human rights dialogue in Myanmar. But three years after the U.S.-Myanmar diplomatic rapprochement began, military ties remain very limited and restricted by law.

Brooks told a Washington think tank Wednesday that the U.S. and Myanmar are looking for the right subject areas and activities for training together that would benefit both countries and the region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BoQ77 said:


> *General: US will walk not run in engaging Myanmar military*
> 
> 
> 
> March 4, 2015 6:58 PM
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — The U.S. Army commander for the Pacific says* Southeast Asian nations are eager for the U.S. to engage with Myanmar's military* and he's looking for an opportunity to visit the country.
> 
> But Gen. Vincent Brooks says* building military ties with Myanmar is "an open door through which we need to walk not run" *amid continued concerns over human rights and reconciliation there.
> 
> In October, the deputy chief of U.S. Pacific Command attended a human rights dialogue in Myanmar. But three years after the U.S.-Myanmar diplomatic rapprochement began, military ties remain very limited and restricted by law.
> 
> Brooks told a Washington think tank Wednesday that the U.S. and Myanmar are looking for the right subject areas and activities for training together that would benefit both countries and the region.


Although running will be better , walking also is not bad...


----------



## BoQ77

Aung Zaya said:


> Although running will be better , walking also is not bad...



welcome them?
How about bonding to ASEAN, pal ? useless ?

How do you guys think about Vietnam?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myanmar Infantry..








BoQ77 said:


> welcome them?
> How about bonding to ASEAN, pal ? useless ?


i don't means that.. bro.. just want to live peacefully with everybody.. and believe that US-Myanmar joint trainning will be strengthern Myanmar Armed force..

As for me.. want an ASEAN force which combines all forces of ASEAN like NATO to resist the threats of the member nations.. Among us., Indonesia can supply the military hardware and platfroms.. Singapore and Vietnam is a leading countries in that field as well.. Thailand and Malaysia have strong economy power.. we will held a joint exercise yearly and show our muscles.. then who will touch us...  just my thought..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Aung Zaya said:


> Myanmar Infantry..
> View attachment 204435
> 
> 
> 
> i don't means that.. bro.. just want to live peacefully with everybody.. and believe that US-Myanmar joint trainning will be strengthern Myanmar Armed force..
> 
> As for me.. want an ASEAN force which combines all forces of ASEAN like NATO to resist the threats of the member nations.. Among us., Indonesia can supply the military hardware and platfroms.. Singapore and Vietnam is a leading countries in that field as well.. Thailand and Malaysia have strong economy power.. we will held a joint exercise yearly and show our muscles.. then who will touch us...  just my thought..



Great. We over here, know about the bravery of Burmese, to win many wars agains China dynasties, just like us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

with Myanmar version Humvee .. LOL







BoQ77 said:


> Great. We over here, know about the bravery of Burmese, to win many wars agains China dynasties, just like us.



yeah.. to the better and stronger ASEAN..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Aung Zaya said:


> with Myanmar version Humvee .. LOL
> View attachment 204442
> 
> 
> yeah.. to the better and stronger ASEAN..



Vietnam army is well trained and durable too.
Remember, we two, are continental guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

BoQ77 said:


> Vietnam army is well trained and durable too.
> Remember, we two, are continental guys.


i really respect the fighting spirit of Vietnamese during American - Vietnam war...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

MI-35P





MA-122 122mm MLRS..






K8 W


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myanmar Navy exercising Replenishment At Sea (RAS)
credit : @Myanmar


----------



## Azizam

Glad to see Burma is opening up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Azizam said:


> Glad to see Burma is opening up.



thgz bro..


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myanmar 2014/15 FDI swells to $8.1 bln – govt agency*
March 30, 2015 by Thiha

(Reuters) – Foreign direct investment (FDI) into Myanmar has soared to more than $8 billion this fiscal year, $3 billion more than anticipated, owing to increased activity in the energy, manufacturing and telecoms sectors, a senior official said.

The investments reflect growing if cautious foreign interest in one of Asia’s last remaining untapped markets, which is offering tax breaks and export tariff perks to create urgently needed jobs for its 50 million people.

Myanmar received $4.1 billion in FDI in 2013/2014 and in September announced a target of $5 billion for fiscal 2014/2015 running to the end of March as foreign firms won oil and gas concessions and international hotel chains started moving in.

But Aung Naing Oo, head of the state-run Myanmar Investment Commission, told Reuters that FDI had easily beat that to reach $8.1 billion, thanks to the opening-up of its telecoms sector and the courting of manufacturers and energy firms.

“Thirty-five percent of total FDI went into the energy sector, while manufacturing and telecommunications attracted 25 percent each,” Aung Naing Oo said.

It was unclear if the total referred to pledges or how much had already been disbursed. Aung Naing Oo said the energy deals were “for mid-term in the initial stage”, without elaborating.

Myanmar’s investment surge follows reforms launched in 2012 by President Thein Sein, a former general who enlisted help from technocrats and global financial institutions to overhaul an economy that wilted under sanctions and inept policymaking during five decades of military rule.

The lifting of most Western embargoes has allowed foreign access to sectors from banking, property and tourism to factories, infrastructure, airports and agribusinesses.

The $8.1 billion in FDI is a staggering 25 times the $329.6 million received in 2009/2010, the year before the military ceded power.

It compares with an estimated $11.8 billion of disbursed FDI last year in Thailand, $12.3 billion in Vietnam and $4 billion in Cambodia, according to official figures.

Norway’s Telenor and Qatar’s Ooredoo launched Myanmar cellphone services last year while the manufacturing sector has attracted firms such as Gap Inc .

Oil and gas exploration has seen most investment activity, with Chevron’s Unocal announcing this week it had agreed a $277 million contract for offshore block A-5.

Britain’s BG Group and Australia’s Woodside Petroleum announced a $1 billion deal last week to explore in four blocks off Rakhine state in the west of the country.

Source: Reuters


----------



## Aung Zaya

*YSE: $20 billion worth of Market Capitalisation by 2022*
March 30, 2015 by Thiha


The Yangon Stock Exchange (YSX), set to open in October this year, is to see up to US$20 billion in Market Capitalisation as well as trade volume of US$10 billion per year, said Dr Aung Thura, CEO of Thura Swiss during the ASEAN- Myanmar forum held on March 23 at the Park Royal Hotel, Yangon.

“If we were to take Vietnam as an example, Myanmar is looking towards achieving US$20 billion worth of Market Capitalisation. Trade volume also can reach up to US$10 billion annually,” according to Dr Aung Thura.

Vietnam Stock Exchange (VSX) reached a Market Capitalization worth US$20 billion from 2005 to 2010. At the start of the VSX, it saw rapid increase in investment but saw a drop of 40 percent in Market Capitalisation which is heavily influenced by the State Bank of Vietnam and the banking sector as a whole. The situation for YSX is better than the initial situation of the VSX in 2005. Due to slow development in the banking sector, YSX’s Market Capitalisation has more chances for growth.

Myanmar’s Credit to GDP ratio is 31 percent only as compared to Vietnam’s ratio of 130 to 135 percent. However, illegal businesses are still flourishing in Myanmar, the YSX may become a place to transform black money into white money.

“A lot of business sectors in Myanmar are still overwhelmed by black money; I hope that when YSX is opened, it does not become a place to make black into white money as it runs a very high risk of the stock market collapsing in the long run. We need laws and regulations as well as proper knowledge of methods of changing the illegal money to legal money,” warned Dr Aung Thura.


----------



## Viet

_your country has a very impressive growth rate. over 8%. not too bad at all._

Myanmar attracts Vietnamese cos, bilateral trade to touch $500m in 2015 - DealStreetAsia







April 6th, 2015

Myanmar is considered “the last frontier of Asia”. The nation, which has abundant resources, opened its doors to the world economy after years of being held back by the military-run regime.

Taking advantage of the now open Myanmar economy, Vietnam has been actively promoting investment activities through both its public and private sector.

The year 2010 marked an important milestone in the development of cooperation between the two countries. Last year, two-way trade reached almost $480 million, increasing, by two times as compared to two years earlier.

The governments expect the figure to hit $500 million mark this year and plan to accelerate collaboration in sectors of agro-forestry, fisheries, finance, banking, telecommunications, transport, oil and gas, and tourism, among others.




Myanmar has agreed to allow the *Bank for the Investment and Development of Vietnam* (BIDV) to open a branch, the *Vietnam National Oil and Gas Group* (PetroVietnam) to expand oil and gas exploration, and the military-run telecom provider *Viettel* to set up a joint venture with *Yantanarpon Teleport of Myanmar*.

It has also called for more support from Vietnam in its rubber and food production industries while seeking investment for its three new economic zones.

Myanmar, home to some 60 million people, is hungry for consumer goods and industrial products. However, most of the items are imported, generating plenty of opportunities for Vietnam, to plug the gaps in the supply.




*Also read: London summit focuses on Myanmar’s investment opportunities*

Latest data provided by Myanmar’s commerce and industry authorities showed that its trade deficit rose nearly 90 per cent in the 2014-2015 fiscal year ending March 31. It imported over $16 billion while exported some $11 billion in goods.




The nation’s gross domestic product (GDP) is anticipated to grow at 8.3 per cent in the 2015-2016 period, up from 7.8 per cent in the 2014-2015 fiscal year, according to the Asia Development Bank. To successfully integrate development policy framework for Myanmar, the bank said, it will need to consider comprehensive development and reform planning and phasing.

*Also read: Myanmar opening banking doors*

Vietnam is not alone in investing in Myanmar. One in four Asian enterprises are said to be planning to expand into Myanmar, this year, according to the *United Overseas Bank*’s Asian Enterprise Survey 2014. Meanwhile, nine foreign banks have been licensed in the country.

*From the first days of investment*


Taking the leading role in Myanmar investment, chairman of the BIDV Nguyen Bac Ha was appointed chairman of the *Association of Vietnamese Investors in Myanmar* (AVIM).

“Myanmar has enter a new area of innovation, opening its economy and encouraging more foreign investment,” Ha said.

Vietnamese companies, which have invested or are seeking investment in Myanmar, operate in a broad range of sectors including, finance, transportation, mineral, agriculture, telecommunications, real estate, pharmacy and manufacturing.

In 2012, property developer *Hoang Anh Gia Lai Group* planned a $400 million trading centre complex project in Yangon, the former capital city of Myanmar. It was the largest real estate project in terms of value in Myanmar. This is expected to be inaugurated in the third quarter of this year.

In the pharma industry, the $20 million joint venture between *ASV Pharma Corp (Vietnam) and Myanmar Entrepreneur Investment Group* produces antibiotic drugs, injections and infusions.

However, the most active sector might be the agriculture business, which has seen the forays of *Viet Trang Import and Export* (Viettranimex); *VinaCapital*, *An Giang Plant Protection JSC*, the *Vietnam Rubber Group* and the *Vietnam National Coffee Corporation* planning to develop rubber planting, etc.

*New areas for exploitation*


Up to date, Vietnam is among the 30 largest investors in Myanmar, taking the eighth place in terms of investment scale, having seven projects worth a total $513 million as of February.

The AVIM hopes that by the end of this year, the total investment of Vietnamese companies in the country will mount to $1.5 billion, bringing Vietnam to the fifth largest investor.

Earlier this month, Vietnam’s *Hoa Binh Construction Corporation* implemented the topping-out ceremony for the GEMS Apartment project in Yangon. The corporation plays as the construction management party of the project, while Myanmar’s *Capital Development Limited* is the project owner.

GEMS is the first realty project in Myanmar for which, a Vietnamese contractor provides construction management services.

“In fact, Myanmar is a promising market, but few Vietnamese construction or real estate firms, have a foothold in this country,” said Hoa Binh Corporation’s chairman Le Viet Hai.

As the Myanmar government has just opened its door, it is challenging to access this market, added Hai.

With GEMS project providing the initial foothold into Myanmar, Hai hopes that his company will expand further, by getting into larger projects involving high-rise building.

Prior to Hoa Binh Corporation, interior designing firm *AA Corporation* had received a number of interior design contracts from Myanmar firms, including the five-star Novotel Yangon Hotel, through its local-based subsidiary AA Interiors Myanmar Ltd, which was set up in 2013.

“Tourism, high-class restaurants and hotels will continue to grow in Myanmar, and we see this a great opportunity,” said the designing company chairman Nguyen Quoc Khanh.

In addition, Hoang Anh Gia Lai Group’s magnate Doan Nguyen Duc said that the real estate market in Myanmar, particularly in Yangon, is still in a supply shortage.

According to the Ho Chi Minh City Investment and Trade Promoting Centre, Myanmar is one of the target markets of Vietnamese businesses in the fertiliser, processed food, plastic and cosmetic sectors.

In addition to manufacturing products, Vietnamese companies have also forayed in the Myanmar service sector, including the *Vietnam Posts and Telecommunications Group* (VNPT), *Viettel*, and *FPT Group* in the telecom and information technology fields.

Meanwhile, the new area for investment is in television/radio broadcasting, as Myanmar’s minister of information U Ye Htut, in an exchange with Vietnamese officials, has said to seek ways to let foreign investors partner with operators to provide more services to the domestic market. Vietnamese organisations are invited and can contribute up to 30 per cent of the joint venture. In the media and publishing area, Vietnamese enterprises will be able to own up to 95 per cent, while they can look to acquire an entire business in the education sector.

*Related story: *

_*Vietnam to build vessels in $175m deal with Mynama Shipyards*_

_*Vivo Mobile enters Myanmar market*_

_*Direct seller QNet enters Myanmar market*_

_*Viettel Global to invest $800m in Myanmar*_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Viet said:


> _your country has a very impressive growth rate. over 8%. not too bad at all._
> 
> Myanmar attracts Vietnamese cos, bilateral trade to touch $500m in 2015 - DealStreetAsia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 6th, 2015
> 
> Myanmar is considered “the last frontier of Asia”. The nation, which has abundant resources, opened its doors to the world economy after years of being held back by the military-run regime.
> 
> Taking advantage of the now open Myanmar economy, Vietnam has been actively promoting investment activities through both its public and private sector.
> 
> The year 2010 marked an important milestone in the development of cooperation between the two countries. Last year, two-way trade reached almost $480 million, increasing, by two times as compared to two years earlier.
> 
> The governments expect the figure to hit $500 million mark this year and plan to accelerate collaboration in sectors of agro-forestry, fisheries, finance, banking, telecommunications, transport, oil and gas, and tourism, among others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myanmar has agreed to allow the *Bank for the Investment and Development of Vietnam* (BIDV) to open a branch, the *Vietnam National Oil and Gas Group* (PetroVietnam) to expand oil and gas exploration, and the military-run telecom provider *Viettel* to set up a joint venture with *Yantanarpon Teleport of Myanmar*.
> 
> It has also called for more support from Vietnam in its rubber and food production industries while seeking investment for its three new economic zones.
> 
> Myanmar, home to some 60 million people, is hungry for consumer goods and industrial products. However, most of the items are imported, generating plenty of opportunities for Vietnam, to plug the gaps in the supply.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Also read: London summit focuses on Myanmar’s investment opportunities*
> 
> Latest data provided by Myanmar’s commerce and industry authorities showed that its trade deficit rose nearly 90 per cent in the 2014-2015 fiscal year ending March 31. It imported over $16 billion while exported some $11 billion in goods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nation’s gross domestic product (GDP) is anticipated to grow at 8.3 per cent in the 2015-2016 period, up from 7.8 per cent in the 2014-2015 fiscal year, according to the Asia Development Bank. To successfully integrate development policy framework for Myanmar, the bank said, it will need to consider comprehensive development and reform planning and phasing.
> 
> *Also read: Myanmar opening banking doors*
> 
> Vietnam is not alone in investing in Myanmar. One in four Asian enterprises are said to be planning to expand into Myanmar, this year, according to the *United Overseas Bank*’s Asian Enterprise Survey 2014. Meanwhile, nine foreign banks have been licensed in the country.
> 
> *From the first days of investment*
> 
> 
> Taking the leading role in Myanmar investment, chairman of the BIDV Nguyen Bac Ha was appointed chairman of the *Association of Vietnamese Investors in Myanmar* (AVIM).
> 
> “Myanmar has enter a new area of innovation, opening its economy and encouraging more foreign investment,” Ha said.
> 
> Vietnamese companies, which have invested or are seeking investment in Myanmar, operate in a broad range of sectors including, finance, transportation, mineral, agriculture, telecommunications, real estate, pharmacy and manufacturing.
> 
> In 2012, property developer *Hoang Anh Gia Lai Group* planned a $400 million trading centre complex project in Yangon, the former capital city of Myanmar. It was the largest real estate project in terms of value in Myanmar. This is expected to be inaugurated in the third quarter of this year.
> 
> In the pharma industry, the $20 million joint venture between *ASV Pharma Corp (Vietnam) and Myanmar Entrepreneur Investment Group* produces antibiotic drugs, injections and infusions.
> 
> However, the most active sector might be the agriculture business, which has seen the forays of *Viet Trang Import and Export* (Viettranimex); *VinaCapital*, *An Giang Plant Protection JSC*, the *Vietnam Rubber Group* and the *Vietnam National Coffee Corporation* planning to develop rubber planting, etc.
> 
> *New areas for exploitation*
> 
> 
> Up to date, Vietnam is among the 30 largest investors in Myanmar, taking the eighth place in terms of investment scale, having seven projects worth a total $513 million as of February.
> 
> The AVIM hopes that by the end of this year, the total investment of Vietnamese companies in the country will mount to $1.5 billion, bringing Vietnam to the fifth largest investor.
> 
> Earlier this month, Vietnam’s *Hoa Binh Construction Corporation* implemented the topping-out ceremony for the GEMS Apartment project in Yangon. The corporation plays as the construction management party of the project, while Myanmar’s *Capital Development Limited* is the project owner.
> 
> GEMS is the first realty project in Myanmar for which, a Vietnamese contractor provides construction management services.
> 
> “In fact, Myanmar is a promising market, but few Vietnamese construction or real estate firms, have a foothold in this country,” said Hoa Binh Corporation’s chairman Le Viet Hai.
> 
> As the Myanmar government has just opened its door, it is challenging to access this market, added Hai.
> 
> With GEMS project providing the initial foothold into Myanmar, Hai hopes that his company will expand further, by getting into larger projects involving high-rise building.
> 
> Prior to Hoa Binh Corporation, interior designing firm *AA Corporation* had received a number of interior design contracts from Myanmar firms, including the five-star Novotel Yangon Hotel, through its local-based subsidiary AA Interiors Myanmar Ltd, which was set up in 2013.
> 
> “Tourism, high-class restaurants and hotels will continue to grow in Myanmar, and we see this a great opportunity,” said the designing company chairman Nguyen Quoc Khanh.
> 
> In addition, Hoang Anh Gia Lai Group’s magnate Doan Nguyen Duc said that the real estate market in Myanmar, particularly in Yangon, is still in a supply shortage.
> 
> According to the Ho Chi Minh City Investment and Trade Promoting Centre, Myanmar is one of the target markets of Vietnamese businesses in the fertiliser, processed food, plastic and cosmetic sectors.
> 
> In addition to manufacturing products, Vietnamese companies have also forayed in the Myanmar service sector, including the *Vietnam Posts and Telecommunications Group* (VNPT), *Viettel*, and *FPT Group* in the telecom and information technology fields.
> 
> Meanwhile, the new area for investment is in television/radio broadcasting, as Myanmar’s minister of information U Ye Htut, in an exchange with Vietnamese officials, has said to seek ways to let foreign investors partner with operators to provide more services to the domestic market. Vietnamese organisations are invited and can contribute up to 30 per cent of the joint venture. In the media and publishing area, Vietnamese enterprises will be able to own up to 95 per cent, while they can look to acquire an entire business in the education sector.
> 
> *Related story: *
> 
> _*Vietnam to build vessels in $175m deal with Mynama Shipyards*_
> 
> _*Vivo Mobile enters Myanmar market*_
> 
> _*Direct seller QNet enters Myanmar market*_
> 
> _*Viettel Global to invest $800m in Myanmar*_



Thz.. bro @Viet ..... *Hoang Anh Gia Lai Myanmar Centre is currently popular project im Myanmar... 
the latest news related this... *

*Rowsley, Vietnam partner terminate JV project in Myanmar
April 6, 2015 by Thiha


Singapore-based lifestyle real estate and investment company Rowsley Ltd, that is part-owned by billionaire Peter Lim, has called off its pact with Vietnam’s Hoang Anh Gia Lai Joint Stock Company (HAGL) to jointly build and manage a $550-million (S$748-million) mixed-use development in Yangon, Myanmar.

The two companies had announced the deal in February this year, under which Rowsley was to invest $275 million for 50 per cent stake in one of the largest mixed-use developments in Yangon, while HAGL would have to make the remaining investments, and undertake construction of the entire project.

Rowsley and HAGL Land were initially to hold 50 per cent stakes in the joint venture, with the Singapore-based having the option to increase its interest in the joint venture in the future.

“The company will not enter into the proposed joint venture as the conditions precedent under the Heads of Terms Agreement have not been satisfied. The company will continue to explore other investment and development opportunities,” Rowsley said in a filing with the Singapore stock exchange.

Peter Lim holds a 49.55 per cent stake in Rowsley whose two key assets include RSP Architects and Vantage Bay, Iskandar in Malaysia.

Last month, the company had tapped the bond markets at an initial price guidance of 6.50 per cent coupon, in its debut three-year bonds issue.

Rowsley’s other investments include, Streamax International Holding Co Limited, a stainless steel recycling company in China that has a proprietary nickel bean manufacturing process; Auhua Clean Energy PLC, an environmental technology group based in the Shandong province of China that specialises in the development and application of green energy and energy efficient water heating solutions; FJ Benjamin Holdings Ltd, a mainboard listed co that is principally engaged in the business of luxury fashion and timepiece distribution and retailing and Epicentre Holdings Limited, that is listed on the Catalist board of Singapore Exchange and is a one-stop premium retailer specialising in the sale of Apple brand products and its complementary products.

Source: Deal Street Asia
*











Latest pics of *Hoang Anh Gia Lai Myanmar Centre construction... *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Aung Zaya said:


> Thz.. bro @Viet ..... *Hoang Anh Gia Lai Myanmar Centre is currently popular project im Myanmar...
> the latest news related this... *
> 
> *Rowsley, Vietnam partner terminate JV project in Myanmar
> April 6, 2015 by Thiha
> 
> 
> Singapore-based lifestyle real estate and investment company Rowsley Ltd, that is part-owned by billionaire Peter Lim, has called off its pact with Vietnam’s Hoang Anh Gia Lai Joint Stock Company (HAGL) to jointly build and manage a $550-million (S$748-million) mixed-use development in Yangon, Myanmar.
> 
> The two companies had announced the deal in February this year, under which Rowsley was to invest $275 million for 50 per cent stake in one of the largest mixed-use developments in Yangon, while HAGL would have to make the remaining investments, and undertake construction of the entire project.
> 
> Rowsley and HAGL Land were initially to hold 50 per cent stakes in the joint venture, with the Singapore-based having the option to increase its interest in the joint venture in the future.
> 
> “The company will not enter into the proposed joint venture as the conditions precedent under the Heads of Terms Agreement have not been satisfied. The company will continue to explore other investment and development opportunities,” Rowsley said in a filing with the Singapore stock exchange.
> 
> Peter Lim holds a 49.55 per cent stake in Rowsley whose two key assets include RSP Architects and Vantage Bay, Iskandar in Malaysia.
> 
> Last month, the company had tapped the bond markets at an initial price guidance of 6.50 per cent coupon, in its debut three-year bonds issue.
> 
> Rowsley’s other investments include, Streamax International Holding Co Limited, a stainless steel recycling company in China that has a proprietary nickel bean manufacturing process; Auhua Clean Energy PLC, an environmental technology group based in the Shandong province of China that specialises in the development and application of green energy and energy efficient water heating solutions; FJ Benjamin Holdings Ltd, a mainboard listed co that is principally engaged in the business of luxury fashion and timepiece distribution and retailing and Epicentre Holdings Limited, that is listed on the Catalist board of Singapore Exchange and is a one-stop premium retailer specialising in the sale of Apple brand products and its complementary products.
> 
> Source: Deal Street Asia
> *
> 
> View attachment 212678
> 
> 
> View attachment 212680
> 
> 
> Latest pics of *Hoang Anh Gia Lai Myanmar Centre construction... *


not a problem. the company just wants to descrease the investment risk by seeking a partner for the project. they have money to fund the instruction without a partner. the chairman of the group is one of the richest men in vietnam. his company alone puts $1b of investment in laos. vietnam is the second largest investor ($5b) in laos behind china.

Vietnam's Investment In Laos Surges Before AEC | Seeking Alpha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Suzuki active in Myanmar ! 


Carmaker Suzuki to build second plant in Myanmar ‹ Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## VALKRYIE

Myanmar has huge potential to become one of the fastest growing nation in the world with its rich natural resources and untapped market. I wish you guys luck.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

VALKRYIE said:


> Myanmar has huge potential to become one of the fastest growing nation in the world with its rich natural resources and untapped market. I wish you guys luck.



Correct. I would also like to say that by calming separatist forces in the country , would boost investor confidence. A win-win situation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Suzuki active in Myanmar !
> 
> 
> Carmaker Suzuki to build second plant in Myanmar ‹ Japan Today: Japan News and Discussion



*Nissan also.. bro *

*Nissan and Tan Chong to Assemble Vehicles in Myanmar*

Nissan and Tan Chong Motors receive license for CKD production; to be the first global vehicle manufacturer in Myanmar after the market reopened in 2011
Commits to play a leadership role in the development of the automobile industry in Myanmar, in alignment with the government investment plan
First plant in the Bago region to start production in 2015; will generate 300 jobs
NAY PYI TAW, MYANMAR (September 20, 2013) – Nissan Motor Co., Ltd., and Tan Chong Group today jointly announced the approval of a license to manufacture and distribute Nissan vehicles in Myanmar. The application was approved by the Myanmar Investment Commission on 15 August 2013, and grants Tan Chong Motor (Myanmar) Co., Ltd, the rights to assemble and distribute Nissan vehicles locally.

With this approval, the Tan Chong Group will embark on a three-year project to build a local manufacturing facility in the industrial area of the Bago region. With the capacity to produce over 10,000 units per year at full production, the new plant will initially employ 300 workers and start manufacturing the Nissan Sunny in 2015.

“This approval represents a key milestone in our global growth plan and is a clear demonstration of our commitment to “Mobility for All". We are confident that Myanmar will be an important economic engine for the region and are committed to help develop its automotive industry," said Carlos Ghosn, President and Chief Executive Officer of Nissan Motor Co., Ltd.

“We are confident that Myanmar will be the next growth driver for the Indo-China region. Together with Nissan, our extensive experience in the manufacturing and distribution of Nissan vehicles will contribute towards the expansion of the Nissan brand in Myanmar. Moreover, the industry leading expertise and experience of both Nissan and the Tan Chong Group in the automotive sector will definitely assist the further growth of this country," said Tan Chong Group Executive Deputy Chairman, Dato' Tan Heng Chew.

The project, an 80 acre (324,000 m2) state-of-the-art industrial complex, will be the largest automobile manufacturing site in the country and the first in the Bago region. The plant will be constructed and operated by Tan Chong Motor (Myanmar) Co., Ltd.



Viet said:


> not a problem. the company just wants to descrease the investment risk by seeking a partner for the project. they have money to fund the instruction without a partner. the chairman of the group is one of the richest men in vietnam. his company alone puts $1b of investment in laos. vietnam is the second largest investor ($5b) in laos behind china.
> 
> Vietnam's Investment In Laos Surges Before AEC | Seeking Alpha



Yeah.. i know..bro.. that's not a problem... but it show how *Hoang Anh Gia Lai Myanmar Centre is popular in Myanmar.. *It may be* Biggest *share taking project by foreign in Myanmar... *Hoang Anh Gia Lai Group now preparing * to start next new project... Congratz...!!


*==============================================*
*Myanmar 2014/15 FDI swells to $8.1 bln – govt agency*
April 2, 2015 by Thiha


(Reuters) – Foreign direct investment (FDI) into Myanmar has soared to more than $8 billion this fiscal year, $3 billion more than anticipated, owing to increased activity in the energy, manufacturing and telecoms sectors, a senior official said.

The investments reflect growing if cautious foreign interest in one of Asia’s last remaining untapped markets, which is offering tax breaks and export tariff perks to create urgently needed jobs for its 50 million people.

Myanmar received $4.1 billion in FDI in 2013/2014 and in September announced a target of $5 billion for fiscal 2014/2015 running to the end of March as foreign firms won oil and gas concessions and international hotel chains started moving in.

But Aung Naing Oo, head of the state-run Myanmar Investment Commission, told Reuters that FDI had easily beat that to reach $8.1 billion, thanks to the opening-up of its telecoms sector and the courting of manufacturers and energy firms.

“Thirty-five percent of total FDI went into the energy sector, while manufacturing and telecommunications attracted 25 percent each,” Aung Naing Oo said.

It was unclear if the total referred to pledges or how much had already been disbursed. Aung Naing Oo said the energy deals were “for mid-term in the initial stage”, without elaborating.

Myanmar’s investment surge follows reforms launched in 2012 by President Thein Sein, a former general who enlisted help from technocrats and global financial institutions to overhaul an economy that wilted under sanctions and inept policymaking during five decades of military rule.

The lifting of most Western embargoes has allowed foreign access to sectors from banking, property and tourism to factories, infrastructure, airports and agribusinesses.

*The $8.1 billion in FDI is a staggering 25 times the $329.6 million received in 2009/2010*, the year before the military ceded power.

It compares with an estimated $11.8 billion of disbursed FDI last year in Thailand, $12.3 billion in Vietnam and $4 billion in Cambodia, according to official figures.

Norway’s Telenor and Qatar’s Ooredoo launched Myanmar cellphone services last year while the manufacturing sector has attracted firms such as Gap Inc .

Oil and gas exploration has seen most investment activity, with Chevron’s Unocal announcing this week it had agreed a $277 million contract for offshore block A-5.

Britain’s BG Group and Australia’s Woodside Petroleum announced a $1 billion deal last week to explore in four blocks off Rakhine state in the west of the country.

Source: Reuters
====================================================================
Latest Japan investment in Myanmar............ bro @Nihonjin1051 ... hope to catch up China's Investment in Myanmar after finishing the Thilawa SEZ.... 


YANGON, MYANMAR; TOKYO, JAPAN – Capital Diamond Star Group Limited (CDSG) and Mitsubishi Corporation (Mitsubishi) are pleased to announce the formation of a Joint Venture, Lluvia Limited (Lluvia) to engage in food manufacturing and distribution businesses throughout Myanmar and regionally.

CDSG is one of Myanmar’s most respected and prominent conglomerates. It is a leader in the Food and FMCG (Fast Moving Consumer Goods) businesses in Myanmar. In addition to being a top supplier of wheat flour and instant beverages, CDSG is also a major player in agricultural commodity trading, fertilizer and agro chemicals distribution, and retail businesses.

Mitsubishi Corporation is a global integrated business enterprise based in Japan with a long history of conducting food related businesses from global raw material sourcing to distribution and retail.

Lluvia is the current operating company for CDSG’s food sector businesses including wheat flour and beverages. CDSG has accepted an equity investment from Mitsubishi Corporation into Lluvia and plans to invest over US$200 million over the next 3 years in existing and new businesses throughout the food value chain in Myanmar.

The investments Lluvia intends to make across the food value chain in Myanmar will significantly benefit the country’s food and agriculture industries. In the upstream activities, Lluvia intends to work closely with farmers to facilitate better access to capital and enhance their farming techniques through knowledge transfer from Mitsubishi Corporation and its network of partners. Lluvia will also play a role in connecting the farmers to regional and international markets. In the downstream activities, Lluvia will also contribute to better food safety through technology transfer and help reduce Myanmar’s reliance on imports through local production of ingredients.

Lluvia aims to expand aggressively in the region and aims to be one of Myanmar’s first homegrown regional companies with a view towards being one of the leading food companies in Asia.

*FACT SHEET*









Lluvia’s flour milling facilities in Yangon, Myanmar

*Premier Coffee and other products*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Thilawa SEZ receives 40 firms from 11 countries*
April 6, 2015 by Thiha


Myanmar’s attempts to become a manufacturing hub are likely to come true in a few years as 40 firms from 11 countries have so far signed an agreement to invest in its major special economic zone.
Thilawa SEZ is still attractive to international firms as 83.4 per cent of its Phase I implementation was completed as of March 28, said Yanai Takashi, president and chief executive officer of Myanmar-Japan Thilawa Development Ltd (MJTD).

Takashi said in an exclusive interview on the sidelines of the Myanmar Infrastructure Summit on Thursday that Japan has proved its commitment to Myanmar by standing as the biggest investor in the SEZ so far. Among the 40 firms which signed the agreement with MJTD, 21 firms are from Japan followed by Taiwan and Myanmar with four firms each. Three Thai firms and two Singaporean firms joined the investors list with each firm from the United States, China, Sweden, Hong Kong, Australia, and Malaysia.

“These firms can be divided into two kinds — export-oriented and domestic-oriented. We have received similar number of firms in each category,” he said.

According to Takashi, export-oriented firms will mainly produce garments, shoes, toys, automobile parts, electric devices, wheelchairs, and wood crafts while domestic-oriented ones focus on producing construction materials, food, aluminum cans, lubricant oil, consumer products, plastic products, medicine, industrial machinery, and corrugated cardboards.

Although the SEZ is planned to be implemented in a land area of 2,400 hectares as a whole, both countries have been implementing Zone A area which has only 396 hectares. While 35 hectares are set for the residence commercial area, the industrial area is planned to be implemented in two phases — 211 hectares in Phase I and 150 hectares in Phase II.

The implementation of Phase I started on January 10, 2014 when MJTD was established. Before the establishment of MJTD, both countries signed the joint venture agreement on October 29,2013.

“We hope to complete the Phase I implementation by the end of June. At the same time, we have also been developing Phase II since October last year. So far, about 16 per cent of Phase II has been completed. Construction of the first factory started in December last year and is now underway,” said Takashi.

The JV firm head added that construction of new roads is 60 per cent completed and more than 70 per cent of power distribution lines have been installed. In an effort to prevent electricity shortage, a 50 megawatts power plant and a new substation are under construction, while using the power from the existing substation at the moment. For the water supply within the SEZ, Zamani Reservoir will be the main source of water, and a water treatment plant and a sewage treatment plant are being constructed.

As for telecommunication, the Myanma Posts and Telecommunication has been extending fibre optic cables to the SEZ. The government has also planned expansion of access roads to Thilawa SEZ and a new rail route from Yangon to the SEZ. Construction of a new port will also be carried out with the support of Japan International Cooperation Agency. To ease the environmental concerns, pollution control and monitoring water and air quality will be undertaken in line with international standards.

Takashi insisted that infrastructure is the major concern for foreign investors eyeing to set foot in the SEZ. He expressed optimism over the infrastructure development in the near future.

“If investors are really concerned, they will not come. So all the 40 firms proved they had only tiny concerns…I do not think there is no critical concern in Myanmar. That is why they decided to come,” he said, adding that a number of investors including some Western firms are on the verge of signing the agreement with MJTD soon.

According to Takashi, foreign direct investment will mainly drive the nation’s economic growth thanks to the inflow of investors and cash. Japanese firms will stand as one of the key players in the manufacturing sector which would receive investments around the world.

“I have no doubt that manufacturing is one of the key drivers of Myanmar’s economy as it can create a lot of job opportunities and earn a fortune of foreign currencies,” he said.

Takashi added that in Phase I alone, the SEZ could create 40,000-50,000 job opportunities and attracted export-oriented firms. Other benefits include technology transfer by foreign firms.

He did not see skills shortage as a constraint thanks to the establishment of a vocational training centre in the SEZ.

“We can provide education from now on. Companies can educate their workers. Twenty years back in Thailand, it was nearly the same as in Myanmar. Manufacturers know how to educate their workers,” he said.

He urged foreign investors to come and see the implementation of the zone.

“It is important to come and see the atmosphere in Myanmar and then they can understand the bright future of Myanmar. Without seeing Myanmar, it is a pity to judge,” he said.

Source: Eleven Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Mi 35P of Myanmar AF are equipped with both 9M120 Ataka ATGM and 9K 114 Shturm ATGM.* *Myanmar AF is currently operating 25 Mi 35P Atk Hptrs*. Mi 35 P can carry up 12 Ataka ATGM. The Ataka missile's guidance is by narrow radar beam, and the maximum range of the missile is 8km. The average target range is between 3km-6km. The target hit probability of the Ataka missile is higher than 0.96 at ranges 3km-6km. The missile has a shaped-charge 7.4kg warhead, with a tandem charge for penetration of 800mm-thick explosive reactive armour.* Myanmar AF Mi 35P use two types of 9K114 Shtrum; 9K114M HEAT warhead and 9K114K Thermobaric warhead.*







*T 72S of Myanmar Army are equipped with 9M119M1 (Invar-M) ATGM. Myanmar Army has three regiments of T72S (139 tanks). *9M119M1 (Invar-M) ATGM are fired from 125mm gun of T 72S , like a shell, but operate like a guided missile. The missile has a max range of 5,000 meters at a speed of 350 meters per second (17.69 seconds max flight time). The Invar M enables the tank to hit targets at twice the range of the 125mm shells. The tandem warhead can penetrate up to 900mm of armor (35.4 inches).






*BTR 3U of Myanmar Army are equipped with two 9M113 M Konkurs M ATGMs. BTR 3U are assembled in Myanmar and currently Myanmar is operating more than 600 BTR3Us. *






Myanmar Inf units are also using Konkurs M and Kornet E ATGMs....

credit
@dragunov87

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*57 security companies bid for Myanmar’s stock exchange service provider licenses*
YANGON, April 10 (Xinhua) — Fifty-seven private security companies have so far bid for service provider licenses for establishing Myanmar’s first ever stock exchange in Yangon, according to the Securities and Exchange Commission on Friday.

The commission, chaired by Deputy Finance Minister Dr. Maung Maung Thein, has started inviting applications for service providers for the establishment since Jan. 19.

The commission has announced granting four kinds of services licenses — underwriters, dealers, brokers and consultants, prescribing different levels of capital requirement for each.

Specifically, a license for underwriting requires 15 billion Kyats (15 million U.S. dollars), for dealing 10 billion Kyats, for brokerage 7 billion Kyats and for consultancy business 30 million Kyats as paid-up capital.
The winners for the service licenses are expected to be announced in mid-April.

Myanmar has been making progress in preparation for launching the country’s first ever stock exchange market in Yangon scheduled for Oct. 1 this year in joint venture with two Japanese firms.

Under an agreement signed in Nay Pyi Taw, the Yangon Stock Exchange Joint Venture Co. Ltd will be set up in partnership among Myanmar Economic Bank (MEB) sharing 51 percent, Japan’s Daiwa Institute of Research Ltd 30.25 percent and Japan Exchange Group 18.75 percent.

Myanmar
*Nepalese Phone Maker Color Mobile Eyes to Sell a Million Handsets in Myanmar*
April 13, 2015 by Thiha


Nepal-based Colors Mobile announced that the company is expecting to sell over 1 million handset in Myanmar by the end of this year.

Color Mobile introduced its 14 smart phone models recently at Sedona Hotel in Mandalay including four featurephones (bar model) and 10 smart phone models.

The price of the featurephones range from K14,000 to 30,000 ($14-30) and the smartphones are between K40,000 and K160,000 ($40-160).

“Now mobile phones are not just used for talking. It provides a whole range of connectivity and communications options,” Rohit Gupta, co-founder of Colors Mobile, said.

The mobile phone company said it has started distributing its mobile in Upper Myanmar late last month and will start distributing in lower Myanmar within three months.

The company already planned to open Colors Mobile service centres in the cities of Upper Myanmar and will also open showroom and service centre at Mingalar Mandalay Compound.

The firm said it will expand its Myanmar market presence by selling 35 or 40 types of smartphones and tablets in the future.

Colors Mobile has been able to garner huge popularity in Nepal and Sri Lanka, and now is pushing for growth in other Asian markets. For now, the firm will sell 14 types of phone through a joint venture with UMT Distribution.

Source: Myanmar Business Today


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Toyo-Thai to Invest $2.8 Billion for Myanmar Power Plant*
April 22, 2015 by Thiha


Toyo-Thai Corporation Public Company Limited (TTCL) announced that it has entered into an agreement with the Department of Hydropower Planning under the Ministry of Electric Power to build and operate a 1,280 megawatt power plant.

The construction contract for the coal-fired plant at Ye township in Mon state is worth an estimated $2.3 billion, while the whole project is worth $2.8 billion, the Thailand-based construction firm said in a filing to the Stock Exchange of Thailand.

Under the 30-year concession, Toyo-Thai is expected to import about 4 million tonnes of coal a year to supply the power plant. Construction is expected to take about four to six years.

The power plant, which will supply electricity to the national grid, will be funded 75 percent from debt and the rest from equity, the company said.

=======================================================================================

*Muse trade booms*
April 22, 2015 by Thiha


Exports from April 2014 to March 31 this year through the Muse border exceeded US$3.6 billion, up more than US$1 billion from the previous year, according to Consumer Affairs Department under the Commerce Ministry.

Last year’s exports were US$2.2 billion, mainly from agricultural produce.
A total of 99 warehouses, 59 for exports and 40 for imports, have been built at Muse 105th-mile trade camp.

Myanmar Rice Federation is planning to build more warehouses in Muse to increase its storage capacity.
Muse, Loigyae, Chin Shwe Haw and Kanpiketi border camps are open for official trade. Muse sees more than 70 per cent of Myanmar’s legal exports to China. Trade for the 2014-15 fiscal year totals US$5.2 billion, with exports of US$3.6 billion and imports of US$1.6 billion.

=====================================================================================
*Myanmar to establish new ICT zone in eastern Yangon*
April 22, 2015 by Thiha


YANGON, April 21 (Xinhua) — Myanmar is planning to establish a new information and communication technology (ICT) zone in Thanlyin, eastern Yangon, to boost development of ICT in the country, local media reported Tuesday.

Over 120 hectares of land plot have been designated for the new ICT zone and tender for developing the zone has been invited from both foreign and local IT companies, the Myanmar Computer Federation was quoted as saying.

The new ICT zone is also designed to create more job opportunities for local IT professionals and help develop Myanmar’ s ICT sector with the involvement of foreign ICT firms, the report said.
An ICT Park has been established in Yangon’s Hlaing township in 2004 on just eight hectares which accommodates 100 local and foreign ICT companies.

The government also built a cyber city called Yatanapon in Pyin Oo Lwin in northern Mandalay region in 2010.

In January 2013, Myanmar government invited public tender from local and international investors for two telecommunications operator service licenses. Norwegian company Telenor and Qatar company Ooredoo won the tender.

==================================================================================
*UOB to finance new power plant in Myanmar*
April 21, 2015 by Thiha


SINGAPORE: United Overseas Bank (UOB) announced on Monday (Apr 20) a financing agreement with Singapore-based company Royal GK – a company commissioned to help meet Myanmar’s rising demand for energy.

Royal GK, an engineering procurement and construction company, was contracted by the Myanmar Central Power Co (MCPC) to procure gas engines for the construction of a gas-fired electricity power plant in Hlawga, Yangon.

The Myanmar government has identified investment in the power sector as a priority to meet the rising demand for reliable sources of energy for households and businesses. According to the Asian Development Bank, only a quarter of Myanmar’s population of 51 million people currently has access to electricity.

Mr Ian Wong, Managing Director and Head of Group Strategy and International Management at UOB, said the bank’s business approach for Myanmar is to partner its clients in investing in industries that the country deems necessary to support its long-term economic growth.

“As Myanmar has prioritised the provision of power in the creation of new industries and job opportunities for the country, we are keen to finance companies such as Royal GK to help support the infrastructural needs of the country’s economic transformation,” he said.

The power plant is expected to start producing 175,000 megawatt-hours (MWh) of electricity per year when it is completed in June this year, said UOB.

Mr Zeya Mon, Director of Royal GK, said: “We are delighted to expand our operations here in Myanmar and to help serve the country’s increasing demand for electricity. This is a significant milestone for us, and UOB has been instrumental to this project by supporting us with funding from Singapore.”

OYAL GK DEAL JUST ONE OF SEVERAL

The signing of the financing agreement with Royal GK is one of several companies UOB has financed to provide electricity to Myanmar, the bank said.

Last year, it financed Singapore-based Asiatech Energy in building a combined cycle gas-fired power plant in Mon State, Myanmar.

The bank has also partnered US-based APR Energy in their construction of a 100 MW power plant in the Mandalay region of Myanmar. The APR Energy contract was the first power generation agreement signed by a US-based company with the government of Myanmar since the lifting of sanctions in 2013.

UOB is one of nine foreign banks to receive a Foreign Bank License from the Central Bank of Myanmar in October last year.

Source: Channel News Asia


----------



## Aung Zaya

=========================================================
Two Japan Banks First Foreign Banks to Open Myanmar Branches 




 Two Japan Banks First Foreign Banks to Open Myanmar Branches 

Article
Comments 

By
Atsuko Fukase


CONNECT






Sumitomo Mitsui Banking Corp.’s Myanmar branch in Yangon.
Sumitomo Mitsui Banking Corp.
Japan’s two top banks are set to open branches in Myanmar this week, becoming the first foreign banks to set up shop in the country: a place viewed by many as one of the “last frontiers.”

Bank of Tokyo-Mitsubishi UFJ and Sumitomo Mitsui Banking Corp. will open branches on Wednesday and Thursday in the center of Myanmar’s capital Yangon. Singapore’s Oversea-Chinese Banking Corp., which was also granted approval to open a branch, will start operations Thursday.

Last October, Myanmar awarded banking licenses to nine foreign banks including Mizuho Bank, Australia & New Zealand Banking. and Industrial & Commercial Bank of China. 

For Japan’s top three lenders to each be granted banking licenses in the third world country is a big score for the Japanese government, which has been making great efforts to beef up its presence in Southeast Asia.

Since taking office in late 2012, Prime Minister Shinzo Abe has repeatedly traveled to the region, accompanied by large delegations of corporate executives. Japan’s financial regulators and top bankers have also made frequent trips to Myanmar over the past few years.

“We are confident that our bank can help transform Myanmar’s financial sector into one that is well-developed, and can effectively spur and drive sustainable economic growth,” Go Watanabe, the chief executive officer for BTMU’s Asia & Oceania said at opening ceremony for his bank’s branch in Yangon’s business district.

The Tokyo lender hopes to increase loans to Japanese and other foreign companies looking to do business in Myanmar.

Meanwhile, SMBC will open a branch Thursday in Pabedan Township in the center of downtown Yangon. The lender said it hopes to ramp up its transaction business and lending in foreign currencies. It can also provide online local currency money transfers through its local partner Kanbawza Bank, a bank spokesman said.

For Japanese companies, Myanmar is becoming a key area as the country has been controlled by military regimes and cut off from many things because of sanctions from western nations.

Companies such as Hitachi Ltd. and Marubeni Corp. have announced plans to expand their presence there as they see many investment opportunities in the country, which suffers from poor infrastructure.

For foreign banks, business is still limited as they are not allowed to operate a retail-banking business and are not permitted to lend money to local companies.

For the latest news and analysis,

==========================================================================
*Myanmar's rice export up 40 pct in 2014-15 *

YANGON, April 21 (Xinhua) -- Myanmar's rice export reached nearly 2 million tons in the fiscal year 2014-15 which ended in March, up 40 percent year on year, Chairman of Myanmar Farmers Association Dr. Soe Tun said here Tuesday.


Dr. Soe Tun, who is also joint secretary of the Myanmar Rice Association, told Xinhua in an interview that most of the rice export went to China, accounting for 1.1 million tons.

According to the Ministry of Commerce, Myanmar exported 1.7 million tons of rice in 2014-15, earning 645 million U.S. dollars. The countries where Myanmar rice was exported during the year are China, Japan and other countries in Asia, Europe and Africa, totaling 64.

Statistics also show that Myanmar's rice export stood at 1.2 million tons in 2013-14 and 1.47 million tons in 2012-13. It is projected Myanmar's rice export would increase to 4 million tons in 2020.

================================================================================
*Lippo Group to Expand Businesses in Myanmar, Cambodia in $1b Move



Jakarta*. Indonesia conglomerate Lippo Group plans to set aside as much as $1 billion in its investment budget for expanding its health, hospitality, education and banking businesses in Myanmar and Cambodia, in a move to increase profits.

Siloam International Hospitals, a listed health-care unit of Lippo, would open 12 new hospitals in Myanmar. One of the hospitals will be inaugurated in 1 to 2 months and another in late 2015.

“We will invest around $400 million to $500 million for the hospitals in Myanmar. Spending on each hospital will be around $50 million to $60 million,” Lippo chief executive James T. Riady said on Monday. He spoke on the sidelines of the 24th World Economic Forum on East Asia at the Shangri-La hotel.

In Cambodia, Lippo would invest $300 million to $500 million and evaluating the potential to open a new bank, or to acquire existing banks.

“Cambodia is in need of a transformation in human resources. That’s why we will expand our business there. We also plan to expand our business in the banking field. We hope that we can make the plan work this year,” James said.

Siloam aims for Rp 3.6 trillion ($2 billion) in operational net income in 2015, which would be up by 48 percent from Rp 2.4 trillion in 2014.

Investor Daily and the Jakarta Globe are affiliated with Lippo. The Jakarta Globe is a media partner of the WEF event.

_Investor Daily_


----------



## Aung Zaya

You are here: Home / Latest News / Two Japan Banks First Foreign Banks to Open Myanmar Branches
*Two Japan Banks First Foreign Banks to Open Myanmar Branches*
April 29, 2015 by Thiha


Japan’s two top banks are set to open branches in Myanmar this week, becoming the first foreign banks to set up shop in the country: a place viewed by many as one of the “last frontiers.”

Bank of Tokyo-Mitsubishi UFJ and Sumitomo Mitsui Banking Corp. will open branches on Wednesday and Thursday in the center of Myanmar’s capital Yangon. Singapore’s Oversea-Chinese Banking Corp.O39.SG +0.55%, which was also granted approval to open a branch, will start operations Thursday.

Last October, Myanmar awarded banking licenses to nine foreign banks including Mizuho Bank, Australia & New Zealand Banking. and Industrial & Commercial Bank of China.

For Japan’s top three lenders to each be granted banking licenses in the third world country is a big score for the Japanese government, which has been making great efforts to beef up its presence in Southeast Asia.

Since taking office in late 2012, Prime Minister Shinzo Abe has repeatedly traveled to the region, accompanied by large delegations of corporate executives. Japan’s financial regulators and top bankers have also made frequent trips to Myanmar over the past few years.

“We are confident that our bank can help transform Myanmar’s financial sector into one that is well-developed, and can effectively spur and drive sustainable economic growth,” Go Watanabe, the chief executive officer for BTMU’s Asia & Oceania said at opening ceremony for his bank’s branch in Yangon’s business district.

The Tokyo lender hopes to increase loans to Japanese and other foreign companies looking to do business in Myanmar.

Meanwhile, SMBC will open a branch Thursday in Pabedan Township in the center of downtown Yangon. The lender said it hopes to ramp up its transaction business and lending in foreign currencies. It can also provide online local currency money transfers through its local partner Kanbawza Bank, a bank spokesman said.

For Japanese companies, Myanmar is becoming a key area as the country has been controlled by military regimes and cut off from many things because of sanctions from western nations.

Companies such as Hitachi Ltd.HTHIY -0.81% and Marubeni Corp.MARUY +1.32% have announced plans to expand their presence there as they see many investment opportunities in the country, which suffers from poor infrastructure.

For foreign banks, business is still limited as they are not allowed to operate a retail-banking business and are not permitted to lend money to local companies.


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

*India's BEL Exports Three HUMSA-NG Hull Mounted SONARs To Myanmar*




Export of Sonar by DRDO Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has developed sonars for Indian Navy and transferred technology to Indian Industries for manufacture and supply to Indian Navy. M/s Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL) has exported three Hull Mounted Sonars to Myanmar based on the technology developed by DRDO.

Number of countries have shown their initial interest to acquire DRDO developed sonar systems. Some of the other DRDO developed products / systems, like radars, electronic warfare systems, AEW&C systems, bridging systems, missiles, torpedoes, decoys & fire control systems, etc. can be considered for export to our friendly countries.

This information was given by Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar in a written reply to Shri Aayanur Manjunatha in Rajya Sabha today.

HH/RAJ

Source:- Export of Sonar by DRDO

@Aung Zaya Any idea on which naval vessels would they be integrated?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Chanakya's_Chant said:


> *India's BEL Exports Three HUMSA-NG Hull Mounted SONARs To Myanmar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Export of Sonar by DRDO Defence Research and Development Organisation (DRDO) has developed sonars for Indian Navy and transferred technology to Indian Industries for manufacture and supply to Indian Navy. M/s Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL) has exported three Hull Mounted Sonars to Myanmar based on the technology developed by DRDO.
> 
> Number of countries have shown their initial interest to acquire DRDO developed sonar systems. Some of the other DRDO developed products / systems, like radars, electronic warfare systems, AEW&C systems, bridging systems, missiles, torpedoes, decoys & fire control systems, etc. can be considered for export to our friendly countries.
> 
> This information was given by Defence Minister Shri Manohar Parrikar in a written reply to Shri Aayanur Manjunatha in Rajya Sabha today.
> 
> HH/RAJ
> 
> Source:- Export of Sonar by DRDO
> 
> @Aung Zaya Any idea on which naval vessels would they be integrated?



may be for our F12 frigate and 773 corvette .. bro..

coz these ones just compeleted the sea trial and in serviced currently..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chanakya's_Chant

*India urges dropping annual human rights resolution on Myanmar*




*United Nations, April 25: India has asked UN members to drop the annual ritual of passing a resolution on Myanmar’s human rights situation saying that the gesture would encourage the reforms underway there. Speaking Friday at a meeting of the Partnership Group for Peace, Development and Democracy in Myanmar, Permanent Representative Asoke Kumar Mukerji noted that in Rakhine State, the Myanmar government “has taken steps towards restoration of law and order and has expressed readiness to cooperate with UN and other humanitarian agencies regarding rehabilitation of those affected by violence.”(READ-Narendra Modi : Myanmar a valued friend)
*
“We urged member states to agree to the discontinuation of annual resolutions on the human rights situation in Myanmar,” Mukerji said. “In our view, this would convey the world community’s strong support and encouragement for the reform measures that are already underway in Myanmar.” The last resolution on human rights in Myanmar was adopted by the UN General Assembly in December. Noting the “scale of the reform effort undertaken” there, the resolution welcomed “the continued positive developments in Myanmar towards political and economic reform, democratization and national reconciliation and the promotion and protection of human rights.”

*Rakhine State in western Myamar is recovering from the ethnic riots in 2012 between the Buddhist Rakhines and the Muslim Rohingyas. Mukerji said India has provided aid to help Rakhine State recover from the riots. New Delhi gave $240,000 for the rehabilitation effort after the riots first broke out and $1 million for constructing 10 schools for both communities in the affected areas, he said. Development aid to Rakhine State includes $300 million earmarked for the state from the total development assistance of $1.75 billion to Myanmar, and lines of credit totaling $85 million for electricity transmission and road construction in the state, he added.*

The meeting was attended by a high level delegation from Government of Myanmar including Soe Thane, Minister in the Office of President, Immigration Minister Khin Yi, Attorney General Tun Shin, and Rakhine State Chief Minister Muang Muang Ohn. Myanmar has emerged from nearly 40 years of military rule after the military council was dissolved in 2011 following the 2010 elections. With democratic reforms underway, general elections are scheduled for later this year. Secretary General Ban Ki-Moon, who chaired the meeting, praised Myanmar’s “exemplary resolve in striving to achieve peace and stability in the country.”

“The reform process initiated by the Government of President U Thein Sein continues to progress steadily,” he said. “The country has taken visible strides in many areas of socioeconomic development, national reconciliation and democratization.” Myamar has also made big strides in trying to end more than 60 years of ethnic insurgencies around the country. The the government’s Union Peace Making Work Committee (UPWC) and the ethnic armed groups Nationwide Ceasefire Coordination Team (NCCT) agreed on a ceasefire agreement on March 31. Mukerji said India welcomed the accord. Ban thanked thanked his Special Adviser, Vijay Nambiar of India, for his role in the peace process. “The quiet support that he and his team provided helped build confidence in the process,” he said.

Source:- India urges dropping annual human rights resolution on Myanmar | India | Latest India News | Get Free India.com Email | Live Cricket and Entertainment News at India.Com



Aung Zaya said:


> may be for our F12 frigate and 773 corvette .. bro..
> 
> coz these ones just compeleted the sea trial and in serviced currently..



Great! - Myanmar's progress in building front line warships indigenously is indeed commendable bro!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Chanakya's_Chant said:


> *India urges dropping annual human rights resolution on Myanmar*
> 
> 
> 
> *United Nations, April 25: India has asked UN members to drop the annual ritual of passing a resolution on Myanmar’s human rights situation saying that the gesture would encourage the reforms underway there. Speaking Friday at a meeting of the Partnership Group for Peace, Development and Democracy in Myanmar, Permanent Representative Asoke Kumar Mukerji noted that in Rakhine State, the Myanmar government “has taken steps towards restoration of law and order and has expressed readiness to cooperate with UN and other humanitarian agencies regarding rehabilitation of those affected by violence.”(READ-Narendra Modi : Myanmar a valued friend)
> *
> “We urged member states to agree to the discontinuation of annual resolutions on the human rights situation in Myanmar,” Mukerji said. “In our view, this would convey the world community’s strong support and encouragement for the reform measures that are already underway in Myanmar.” The last resolution on human rights in Myanmar was adopted by the UN General Assembly in December. Noting the “scale of the reform effort undertaken” there, the resolution welcomed “the continued positive developments in Myanmar towards political and economic reform, democratization and national reconciliation and the promotion and protection of human rights.”
> 
> *Rakhine State in western Myamar is recovering from the ethnic riots in 2012 between the Buddhist Rakhines and the Muslim Rohingyas. Mukerji said India has provided aid to help Rakhine State recover from the riots. New Delhi gave $240,000 for the rehabilitation effort after the riots first broke out and $1 million for constructing 10 schools for both communities in the affected areas, he said. Development aid to Rakhine State includes $300 million earmarked for the state from the total development assistance of $1.75 billion to Myanmar, and lines of credit totaling $85 million for electricity transmission and road construction in the state, he added.*
> 
> The meeting was attended by a high level delegation from Government of Myanmar including Soe Thane, Minister in the Office of President, Immigration Minister Khin Yi, Attorney General Tun Shin, and Rakhine State Chief Minister Muang Muang Ohn. Myanmar has emerged from nearly 40 years of military rule after the military council was dissolved in 2011 following the 2010 elections. With democratic reforms underway, general elections are scheduled for later this year. Secretary General Ban Ki-Moon, who chaired the meeting, praised Myanmar’s “exemplary resolve in striving to achieve peace and stability in the country.”
> 
> “The reform process initiated by the Government of President U Thein Sein continues to progress steadily,” he said. “The country has taken visible strides in many areas of socioeconomic development, national reconciliation and democratization.” Myamar has also made big strides in trying to end more than 60 years of ethnic insurgencies around the country. The the government’s Union Peace Making Work Committee (UPWC) and the ethnic armed groups Nationwide Ceasefire Coordination Team (NCCT) agreed on a ceasefire agreement on March 31. Mukerji said India welcomed the accord. Ban thanked thanked his Special Adviser, Vijay Nambiar of India, for his role in the peace process. “The quiet support that he and his team provided helped build confidence in the process,” he said.
> 
> Source:- India urges dropping annual human rights resolution on Myanmar | India | Latest India News | Get Free India.com Email | Live Cricket and Entertainment News at India.Com
> 
> 
> 
> Great! - Myanmar's progress in building front line warships indigenously is indeed commendable bro!



we hope to get support form India more in future.. bro.. 

*Myanmar Rice Exports Highest in Over 50 yrs*
May 7, 2015 by Thiha


Myanmar’s rice exports jumped over 50 percent on year to their highest level in over half a century in 2014-2015, a commerce ministry official said last Thursday.

The country was once the world’s largest rice exporter, but output and shipments declined under 49 years of military rule that left the country impoverished and the economy shattered.

Exports of the Asian staple topped 1.81 million tonnes in the fiscal year ended March 31, said Nilar Soe, a senior official at the Ministry of Commerce. She said it was the highest volume in over 50 years but was unable to give the precise year in which exports were last this high.

The volume was up nearly 51 percent from the 1.2 million tonnes shipped in 2013-2014.

The 2014-2015 shipments were worth over $650 million, she said. Exports a year earlier amounted to $460 million, according to another official at the commerce ministry.

Since the ruling semi-civilian government took power in 2011, the rice industry has seen some improvement in productivity with the political and economic reforms undertaken by the government of President Thein Sein.

Mechanisation is slowly increasing, farmers have access to more imported material and markets such as the European Union that were inaccessible because of sanctions on the former junta are now within reach.

Over a million tonnes of the rice were exported to China, said Nilar Soe. China banned rice imports from Myanmar in August 2014 due to quality concerns, but Myanmar media reports shipments continue to flow.

Myanmar’s rice was exported to a total of 64 countries or regions in 2014-2015, including the EU and Japan, Nilar Soe said.

*Over 100 migrants from Bangladesh, Myanmar found in Thai south*




BANGKOK (Reuters) - More than 100 suspected Rohingya migrants from Myanmar and Bangladesh have been found in Thailand's southern Songkhla province, police said on Friday.

Police said the 111 migrants had been left alone in the jungle after suspected human traffickers who had brought them into the country fled.

"They were found on a mountain and, from our initial investigation, the people who brought them fled so they were wandering alone," Police Lieutenant Colonel Somkiat Ostaphun, deputy superintendent of Rattaphum police station, told Reuters.

Thai Prime Minister Prayuth Chan-ocha has called for a three-way meeting with neighbors Malaysia and Myanmar to try to resolve a regional human trafficking crisis following the discovery of a mass grave in the country's south.

(Reporting by Amy Sawitta Lefevre and Aukkarapon Niyomyat; Editing by Mike Collett-White)


Read more: Over 100 migrants from Bangladesh, Myanmar found in Thai south - Business Insider

Actually they're immigrant bangladeshi..... !!

*===========================================================*
*World Bank Provides $1.6 billion For Myanmar Health Services*
Posted by: The World Bank  May 9, 2015 in Featured, Headlines, Healthcare, Infrastructure, Regional, Spotlight

About three million pregnant women and children are expected to benefit from improved Myanmar health services, and six million people will have better access to electricity and other basic services in the next three years under the World Bank’s first full partnership framework in 30 years.

The 2015-17 Country Partnership Framework (CPF) endorsed today by the World Bank Group’s Board of Executive Directors will provide up to $1.6 billion in credits, loans and grants, as well as technical assistance and knowledge from the International Development Association (IDA), the Bank’s fund for the poorest countries.

Myanmar also will receive up to $1 billion in investments and $20 million in technical assistance from the International Finance Corporation (IFC), the private sector arm of the World Bank Group. Private lenders and investors in Myanmar will also benefit from political risk insurance offered by the Bank’s Multilateral Investment Guarantee Agency (MIGA).




The World Bank

World Bank President Jim Kim (R) with Burma’s President Thein Sein (L) in Washington DC on May 2013

“The new CPF for Myanmar is based on priorities developed in close consultation and engagement with stakeholders in Myanmar,” said Ulrich Zachau, World Bank Country Director for Myanmar.

“The CPF focuses on reducing rural poverty, providing basic services, and stimulating the private sector in an inclusive manner, so that especially the poor and vulnerable share in the benefits of reform. We look forward to working in partnership with the government, investors and civil society groups for the prosperity of the people of Myanmar.”

The CPF is the World Bank Group’s first full strategic framework for Myanmar since 1984. The CPF comes during the country’s transition from military rule to democratic governance, with its economy shifting from state-directed to market-oriented.

“Myanmar’s priority is to advance development and cut poverty in our country,” said Union Minister for the Ministry of Finance, U Win Shein. “Financing and innovative ideas from the World Bank Group can help create jobs, end poverty by 2030 and build Myanmar through growth that reaches everyone in Myanmar, especially the poorest people.”

The CPF seeks to help Myanmar’s development plans in three main areas:




Courtesy The World Bank Group

The World Bank Group will provide up to $1.6 billion in credits, loans and grants to Myanmar

First it will help reduce poverty in rural areas where more than 75 per cent of Myanmar’s poor live. The partnership strategy will focus on increasing economic opportunities and access to basic services, reducing vulnerabilities, and empowering poor rural communities to participate in the economy and the governance of the country.

In the next three years 3.5 million people will gain new or better access to electricity, with an additional 2.5 million people benefiting from improved rural infrastructure and access to public services.

Second, the CPF will help Myanmar improve the quality, access and delivery of essential services for its people, including health care and schools, and help the government achieve its announced goal of universal healthcare access by 2030. In addition, 30,000 students will receive stipends to stay in school.

Third, it will stimulate job creation in Myanmar by building a dynamic private sector with support to improve access to finance for small businesses, telecommunications and information technology, modern financial institutions, and the expansion of overseas trade for Myanmar businesses.

The World Bank Group’s support aims to increase the number of people, micro-enterprises, and small and medium enterprises using financial services by 200,000, and to facilitate financing of up to $40 million by 2017.

World Bank Group support also aims to help the government mobilize $150 million in private investment by creating a business environment conducive to private sector investment.

The CPF draws on intensive and systematic engagement with the government, the private sector and a broad range of civil society, which has helped build mutual understanding and identify priority issues for Myanmar.

It builds on findings from the Bank Group’s recent Systematic Country Diagnostic, extensive consultations with a wide range of stakeholders, and lessons learned since the institution began re-engagement in Myanmar in 2012.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

According to official news, MM did not buy KS-1A but KS-1C SAM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

=========================================================================================
* TODAY reports: Between 2012 and 2013, Singapore's direct investment in Myanmar grew by 41.5 per cent to reach S$311.4 million, says IE Singapore, and now Singapore firms are taking aim at the growing middle class with upmarket pre-schools and posh condominiums.*

PHOTOS




Cask 81 by Quaich Bar in Myanmar.

Enlarge
Caption
SINGAPORE: Three years after Myanmar liberalised its economy, a second wave of companies from the Republic is flocking to the rapidly-developing South-east Asian country - setting up upmarket pre-school centres, swanky bars and eateries, as well as building posh condominiums.

Quaich Bar and the Whisky Store, the Les Amis Group, as well as pre-school operator Modern Montessori were among the Singapore firms that have set up shop in Myanmar in the past 18 months, with the aim of cashing in on a growing middle class and the general population’s rising affluence.

These latest entrants to the Myanmar market are following in the footsteps of big players, including construction and property firms such as Surbana, Soilbuild and Tiong Aik, that moved in to jostle for business deals in the first wave, when the country was looking to build its physical infrastructure.

A distinguishing feature of the second wave of Singapore companies moving into Myanmar is their decidedly lifestyle bent: They offer food and beverage, education and lifestyle services, all of which are attracting the swelling ranks of a growing middle-class that is on the move and in search of places and products to spend their new-found wealth on.

For the Les Amis Group, spokesman Raymond Lim made clear what its target was: “We felt there was very little supply in terms of restaurants, at the high end of the market.”

The group opened a Peperoni Pizzeria restaurant and a House of Singapura outlet in Yangon last May, with plans to open more outlets in Mandalay and Bagon.

Quaich Bar has set up Cask 81 bar in an affluent district in Yangon, targeting locals and expatriates. This is the firm’s first foray into a developing country. “Our whiskies range from those in the very low to very high end. But these days, even locals can afford to buy our high-end products,” said co-owner Chua Khoon Hui.

Also targeting the more well-off is Modern Montessori International (MMI), which gauged that the high-quality early childhood education sector has untapped potential. In March, it opened a 5,000 sq ft preschool in Yangon’s affluent Bahan township. Plans are afoot to open more centres.

Dr T Chandroo, CEO of Modern Montessori International Group, said: “Our recent entry into Myanmar is part of MMI’s strategy to accelerate expansion plans in the region to capitalise on growing demand for high-quality early childhood education in Asia, especially in countries with very large, young, vibrant and upwardly mobile populations such as Myanmar.”

With more than five million people and its status as a commercial centre, Yangon is a popular starting point for companies venturing into Myanmar.

After decades of ostracism and economic decline, Myanmar’s military leaders moved to shed the country’s pariah status in 2011 by lifting restrictions on political opponents, freeing political prisoners and relaxing other rules. In June 2012, Myanmar President Thein Sein announced economic reforms aimed at rolling back decades of state control over the country’s sheltered and dysfunctional economy.

Following the liberalisation of Myanmar’s economy, there has been a surge of direct investments from Singapore, said International Enterprise (IE) Singapore. Between 2012 and 2013, the Republic’s direct investment in Myanmar grew by 41.5 per cent to reach S$311.4 million. In 2013, Singapore became Myanmar’s third-largest trading partner. Bilateral trade increased 6.6 per cent year-on-year to reach S$3.23 billion last year.

IE Singapore’s divisional director (South-east Asia Group) Lai Shu Ying said: “Myanmar’s natural strengths lie in its strategic location at the crossroads of India, China and South-east Asia, allowing it access to a huge combined market. It also has a young, highly literate population and access to vast land and natural resources.”

She added that the nation has made “impressive strides in reforming its economy and strengthening its financial and legal framework in recent years”. Singapore companies have made good inroads in the areas of urban development, connectivity and finance, she said.

“If reforms continue to stay on track, Myanmar has the potential to realise its aspirations of becoming a middle-income economy,” said Ms Lai.

*A GROWING MIDDLE CLASS*

Based on a Euromonitor report published last year, the number of middle-class consumers in Myanmar is expected to double by 2020. Real annual gross domestic product grew 6 per cent on average between 2009 and 2013, and this is expected to rise to 8 per cent over the subsequent five years. The country is rich in natural resources such as gas, oil, gems, zinc and copper.

Its growing middle class has bolstered sales of non-essential products, such as beauty and personal care as well as tissue and home-care products. Sales of beauty and personal-care items reached a market value of US$318 million (S$423 million) in 2013, after growing at a compound annual growth rate of 14 per cent since 2009.

The report said consumer demand for goods is exceeding supply, with retailers planning to expand in Myanmar’s second-tier cities and develop logistics and distribution networks. The number of potential consumers is expected to rise, while consumer expenditure may triple over the next decade.

Singapore businessmen observed that Myanmar has changed dramatically since it embarked on its political and economic reforms in 2011 after decades of military rule. Mr Daniel Ding, director of business development and investment at Singapore-based property firm Soilbuild Group, said: “There wasn’t any middle class when we first came. A good indication is the malls. Now, they are sprouting up. In the past, people went to malls to eat and drink. But now, you can see people spending money on goods.

“Three years ago, there were not many cars or high-rise buildings. Today, you are bound to get stuck in traffic jams, and you can see a lot of construction of high-rise buildings.”

The expansion of infrastructure presents many business opportunities for foreign firms, Mr Ding noted, adding that his company is eyeing infrastructure projects in its next phase of business development in Myanmar.

Soilbuild started operations in the country in 2012, initially dabbling in project management and has since branched out into real estate development. Currently, it has six project management contracts covering developments across the residential, office and hotel sectors. Later this year, it will launch a 176-unit high-end condominium with a Myanmar partner.

Another Singapore company, property and construction group Tiong Aik, will also be launching a boutique condominium in the second half of the year. The group started in lubricants and property development when it first ventured into Myanmar.

Said its CEO Neo Tiam Boon: “There is oversupply in certain segments of housing, so we have identified very carefully a market that is not being addressed - the middle to upper-middle class. There are also people with significant savings who want to invest in properties.”

The company is also working on a new logistics hub, not only to serve its businesses, but also other firms in the non-perishables sector. The hub will help to fulfil the growing need for supply-chain capabilities in Myanmar, said Mr Neo.

According to Surbana, Myanmar’s construction sector is currently valued at about US$3 billion. It is expected to achieve 46 per cent growth to US$4.2 billion by next year. Surbana started operations there in 2012 and has since taken on more than 20 projects in various parts of the country in the residential and tourism sectors, said Mr Pang Yee Ean, CEO of Surbana International Consultants.

“We have identified the infrastructure sector as a key growth area and there are essential and urgent works needed to serve Myanmar’s larger development needs.”

While the lifestyle niche is getting a lot of attention from Singapore firms, there are some brand-name companies that still have an eye cocked towards Myanmar and the opportunities it presents. In the past fortnight, for instance, two Singapore banks - OCBC and United Overseas Bank - opened a branch each in Yangon. They were among the nine foreign banks that received provisional banking licences in October last year.

While there are abundant opportunities, Singapore companies said there are pitfalls aplenty too. For instance, payment modes are still very traditional, said Mr Lim of Les Amis, with most people paying in cash and not credit cards. As a common practice, landlords there also require tenants to pay a full year’s rent in advance, which would be a challenge for smaller businesses, he added.

Mr Lim noted that the supply chain for perishable food is virtually non-existent, with no logistics service from the airport to the warehouse, for instance. “Our chef has to go to the market to make day-to-day purchases … We can’t just order frozen chicken and have it arrive in a cold truck. And for non-perishables, there aren’t wholesalers or food distributors. We even have to bring in our specialised kitchen equipment from Thailand by land transport, as it is very difficult to find such equipment there,” he said.

Quaich Bar’s Mr Chua said it is tricky for food-and-beverage firms to operate in a country that is largely conservative and religious. “Recently, an operator of a bar there got jailed for putting earphones over a Buddha statue,” he said.

“Licensing is also a problem, with the authorities changing the hours (for licensees to sell alcohol) anytime. When something happens, they clamp down … and then they will randomly relax the restrictions.”

He added that there is a cap on the number of alcohol licences issued. So a new bar, for example, has to pay an existing licensee to take over a licence.

*WAIT-AND-SEE APPROACH AS ELECTION NEARS*

While Singapore firms have ventured into Myanmar aggressively, some are now adopting a wait-and-see approach as the nation gears up for what The Economist magazine has described as possibly “the first genuine electoral competition for national power after half a century of military rule”.

Myanmar is expected to hold its general election towards the end of the year. Mr Thein Sein, who took office in 2011, has indicated that he would step aside after the polls.

Soilbuild’s Mr Ding said: “Everyone is waiting for the election to take place to see if there are going to be any spillover effects.” However, he pointed out that it is important that his business has established a footprint in Myanmar. “We have an early mover advantage, more lead time, before the big boys move in after the election with their money,” he said. “It will then become a lot more competitive, as companies will have to compete against much bigger names for the affection of locals. Myanmar is a sleeping dragon that is going to wake up very soon.”

Tiong Aik’s Mr Neo is confident that the country will continue with reforms, regardless of the outcome of the election. “We believe Myanmar will continue to liberalise its economy because the people have tasted the sweetness of an open country,” he said.

Political analysts said it is unlikely that the political situation would change much, even if the opposition National League for Democracy (NLD), led by democracy icon Aung San Suu Kyi, comes to power. The NLD boycotted the previous general election in 2010. In by-elections held in 2012, the opposition party romped to a landslide victory, winning 43 of the 44 seats it had contested, among a total of 46 seats up for grabs.

However, experts felt it is unlikely that the NLD will win a majority in the government for the coming elections and take over the running of the country. Dr Tin Maung Maung Than, a senior research fellow specialising in Myanmar’s politics and development at the Institute of Southeast Asian Studies, said: “People are concerned that if there is a new government, it may (result in) a more protectionist policy. But even if Aung San wins, she can’t do too much because the country has been institutionalised.”

Nevertheless, there is a possibility that the next Myanmar government may be more selective when it comes to foreign investments, as there has been talk about having more socially responsible foreign companies, especially with regard to resource extraction.

Despite the flood of investments, the benefits have yet to trickle down to the man in the street. Dr Tin noted that jobs had been added in sectors such as tourism and hospitality. “But generally, the public has felt that (after) three or four years of reform ... the trickle-down effect hasn’t occurred in many places,” he said. “Even in urban areas, growth is still slow, jobs and pay are still low, although the parliament is talking about imposing a minimum wage.”

Mr Ngwe Zaw, 45, who works in Yangon as a general manager, said the people are getting “a little impatient” about change in their lives. “They are … asking why it is so slow. But we understand (change) has to go through step by step,” he said.

He added that while businesses seemed to be worried that a change in government could set economic reforms back, there is a clamour for the opposition to take over the running of the country.

“People still love Aung San and believe she will (lead) the country in the right direction. But business circles think she doesn’t have a strong team yet to help her manage the country. They think we (the voters) should give the (incumbent government) more time to make the country stronger,” he said.
===============================================================


aliaselin said:


> According to official news, MM did not buy KS-1A but KS-1C SAM



Woww..!! KS-1C with improved range of 70km..!! That's Great..!! i dont know much about KS-1C Varient.. bro.. can i get any detail..? bro
===============================================================
Myanmar sets sights on $2bn garment exports






*=======================================================*
*Myanmar adds new factory per week as textile sector booms*
Christiane Oelrich

Deutsche Presse-Agentur

April 29, 2015 1:00 am

*The international textile sector has discovered Myanmar. Low wages, plentiful labour and an image problem in neighbouring Bangladesh after the 2013 Rana Plaza building collapse have all boosted the emerging country's chances.*
Yangon- Green collars piled to one side, white polo shirts to the other - the young woman handles them with practised ease, creating a precise seam with her humming sewing machine. The garment in making then goes to the next station, where her co-worker applies a strip of green tape to the short sleeves. A fan rotates the warm air where 400 women labour eight hours each weekday day - four on Saturday - in the Shweyi Zabe textile plant on the outskirts of Yangon.

"One new factory opened every week in 2014," Khine Khine Nwe, the secretary of the Myanmar Garment Makers Association (MGMA), tells dpa.

There are currently 200,000 workers in more than 300 factories. Neighbouring Bangladesh has around 4,000 textile factories.

"In 10 years we want to have 3,000 factories," she says. The aim is to increase exports from the current US$1 billion a year 10 times over and to provide a million jobs. And investors are answering the call. Chinese, Taiwanese and South Korean companies are flooding into the country.

Shweyi Zabe’s boss Aye Aye Han complains that the competition is luring her workers away by offering a couple of dollars more. The country is benefiting from the waning star of neighbouring Bangladesh, where the collapse of the Rana Plaza textile factory with more than 1,000 fatalities two years ago drew attention to poor working conditions in garment factories.

The timing is also good in the politics of Myanmar, which is opening up after decades under a closed military dictatorship. There is a sense of opportunity since a nominally civilian government came to power in 2011. Garment makers in Myanmar "are evidently in the starting blocks," says Thomas Ballweg of a German fashion association.

"I see real potential." He notes that factories have apparently been well built, with only one or two floors - unlike Rana Plaza with its eight floors. The workrooms are clean and the supervisors open to ideas.

Christian Maag, who heads the German underwear company ESGE, with plants in Romania, Bulgaria, Greece and India, is helping Shweyi Zabeto modernize production in Myanmar. ESGE has provided software for production planning and assisted with computer programmes to help cutting to reduce fabric waste.

"We raised our productivity 20 per cent in 2013," Aye Aye Han says.

But there is a long way to go. Estimates put Myanmar productivity at half that of China, where production rates are high, but so are wages. The Verisk Maplecroft consultancy says labour costs are lower in Myanmar than anywhere else in the world. Clothing companies like Gap, H&M and Adidas are already producing here.

"It’s a kind of development aid, but with a business motivation, "Maag says. "If things go well, we will place orders."

A trial run has proved reasonably successful, with scope for expansion, and Maag is convinced that "the textile sector has a future here.

"Smart Myanmar, an EU project, is helping to build up a sustainable textile industry in Myanmar with the aim of secure jobs and good working conditions, along with conserving energy, recycling waste and cutting water consumption.

The head of the project is Simone Lehmann of Sequa, an organisation of German industrial associations with the German GIZ development aidagency. "Our focus is on small and medium-sized enterprises," she says. "We are supporting 16 of the 80 factories with local management."

Lars Droemer, sustainability manager at Swedish fashion company Lindex, is also optimistic on Myanmar. He praises the code of conduct agreed by the textile sector, which bans employing children younger than 15, guarantees a minimum wage, restricts working hours to a maximum of 60 hours a week and allows trade unions.

"We are interested in Myanmar, because we were able to help set up the standards from the start," he says. Lindex operates according to the principal "People - Planet - Profit," in that order, he says.

Promoting local industry is part of the sustainability drive. "Foreign companies take down their factories (and relocate) when operations become cheaper somewhere else, but local employers do not," Droemer says.

The smaller Myanmar companies have yet to master the full production chain. At present they sew and package, but the big clients want a complete service, from supplying fabric and thread to dealing with customs and loading for shipment.

The MGMA is working in this direction. "We need textile weaving plants in Myanmar, and our companies need financing, duty-free imports of goods for re-export and we need more trained seamstresses," Aye Aye Han says.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Always weak in design... need more research and improvement...... 









some sense of fighting with KoeKang rebels....


----------



## Aung Zaya

====================================================================
*Spanish hotel chain Melia to manage HAGL’s hotel in Myanmar*




Visual from the HAGL Group website

Posted May 4th, 2015 by Nguyen Thi Bich Ngoc (



@NgocNguyenDSA



ngocnguyen@dealstreetasia.com) & filed under Real Estate


Spanish hotel chain* Melia* has tied up with the Myanmar-based hotel property developer *Hoang Anh Gia Lai Group* (HAGL) through a hotel management contract signed on April 30, the Vietnamese company announced.

While the deal value was not revealed, HAGL-invested hotel in Yangon – Melia Yangon – will join Melia’s network of 20 five-star hotels around the world, and the deal will elevate the presence of both Melia and HAGL in the Southeast Asia region, the company said.

Melia Yangon is a new milestone for Melia’s development steps in Asia Pacific, said Melia Hotels International vice president Bernardo Cabot, adding that the new facility will promote the awareness of Melia brand in the region and is the door that opens to more areas in the country.

Meanwhile, HAGL cheif executive Vo Truong Son said, Melia, with its expertise and experience, will help us obtain effective operation within the hospitality industry.”

The hotel is part of the $550 million HAGL Myanmar Centre project, which has terminated partnership with Singapore-based lifestyle real estate and investment company *Rowsley Ltd**.*

*Also read: Rowsley, Vietnam partner terminate JV project in Myanmar*

On February 11, HAGL reached an agreement to sell half of *HAGL Land* to the Singaporean investor for $275 million. HAGL Land is the mother company of HAGL Myanmar Co Ltd, which is the owner of the complex – the biggest in Yangon. During the course of executing the deal, real estate investment firm Rowsley had asked the Vietnamese group to allow its direct investment in HAGL Myanmar Co Ltd instead of indirect investment through purchasing shares of HAGL Land.However, due to high tax (40 per cent) imposed on capital transfer in the Burma market, Hoang Anh Gia Lai has declined the proposal, and the two sides have called off the validity of the deal.

*Also read:* _*After Rowsley’s exit, HAGL looks for partners in Hong Kong?*_

With the prime location in downtown Yangon, Myanmar’s former capital city, in the midpoint between the international airport and the highway leading to the current capital, Melia Yangon is designed with 429 rooms, accompanied by the facilities of conference halls, restaurants, recreation and sports centres, among others.

The developer is Myanmar’s biggest foreign investor in the hotel and tourism sector. Meanwhile, this project is, in turn, HAGL’s largest overseas investment.

Founded in 1956 in Palma de Mallorca, Spain, Meliá Hotels International is one of the largest hotel chain in Spain in both resort and city hotels. The company currently operates more than 350 hotels in 35 countries and 4 continents under its brands: Meliá, Gran Meliá, ME by Meliá, Paradisus, Innside by Meliá, TRYP by Wyndham, Sol Hotels and Club Meliá.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Auto Policy to be Set Up Within Six Months; Japan to Provide Assistance*
May 12, 2015 by Thiha


A comprehensive automobile policy will be set up within six months with Japanese assistance, said Dr Soe Htun, chairman of Automobile Manufacturers and Distributors Association.

The policy will ensure the public’s convenience and protection, he added.

Dr Soe Htun said the new policy might cause some fluctuation in motor vehicle prices once it comes out but it will help lessen Yangon’s heavy traffic problem.

“We are setting up this policy as there was previously none in Myanmar. There is now no consistency as policies are different across different departments. There is also no limitation for which models can be imported, although this regulation exists in many countries.

“The new policy would help improve the quality and safety of imported cars, and it should be followed by everyone in the private and government sectors.”

Sources say that the policy would address a wide range of issues including sidewalks, motor vehicle import regulations, permits to import vehicles with left-hand drive or right-hand drive, safety concerns, along with other regulations included in the policies of other countries.

Dr Soe Htun said that after the establishment of the policy, there would be benefits such as the presence of safer, higher quality cars and new job opportunities. In addition, government departments have to follow this policy along with the citizens.

The chairman also claimed that there would be collaborations among the Ministry of Industry, Myanmar Board of Engineering, his association, the Ministry of Commerce and other relevant government departments.

“The collaboration is essential to be able to set up a uniform policy. A draft policy was set up two years ago but was not completed. This time we have improved it.”

Source: Myanmar Business Today
===========================================================================

*Indonesia’s Wintermar expands into Myanmar*
May 12, 2015 by Thiha


Offshore vessel services (OVS) firm Wintermar Offshore Marine is seeking to expand to other Southeast Asian countries to cope with the decline in oil and gas activities in Indonesia, the company’s executive has said.

President director Sugiman Layanto said that his company was exploring the opportunity to operate in Myanmar, Vietnam and Brunei Darussalam to increase the utilization rate of the company’s vessels.

“We especially see a big opportunity in Myanmar, as increasing oil and gas activities might provide an opportunity for expansion there,” Sugiman told reporters during a press conference on Thursday.

Myanmar awarded this month contracts to international oil majors Statoil and ConocoPhillips for oil and gas exploration in a deepwater offshore block, according to Reuters. Last year, Myanmar awarded exploration rights to the two companies, as well as to Royal Dutch Shell and Total, for 10 shallow-water blocks and 10 deepwater blocks.

During the fiscal year that ended in March, Myanmar attracted foreign direct investment (FDI) totaling US$8 billion, about 35 percent of which was poured into the energy sector, Reuters reported, citing the Myanmar Investment Commission.

Sugiman said that for its foreign operations, the company currently had two vessels operating for mid-term contracts in India and one vessel for a long-term contract in Brunei Darussalam, the latter of which started last year.

The company also has two vessels to cater to Myanmar’s spot market and another vessel for the Vietnamese market.

Wintermar had no specific target for its overseas expansion, president commissioner Johnson William Sutjipto said.

“We simply follow every tender that is suitable for our business and vessel profile,” he said.

Strengthening regional business is one of the OVS firm’s strategies to mitigate plunging oil prices, which have further affected activities in the oil and gas industry and resulted in the company booking sluggish first-quarter performance. The company currently has 77 vessels, among them are 12 high-tier vessels.

Wintermar saw its revenues decline by 39 percent year-on-year (yoy) to $29.25 million during the first quarter of the year while its net profit plunged by 99 percent from $7.59 million in the first three months of last year, to $76,122.

Crude oil prices, which reached an average of $110 a barrel in mid-2004, have dropped to as low as $50 a barrel in recent months after the Organization of the Petroleum Exporting Countries (OPEC) decided in November to leave output levels unchanged. The Upstream Oil and Gas Regulatory Special Task Force (SKKMigas) estimates contractors will on average cut their budgets and welling activities by at least 20 percent from their initial work plans, as current low oil prices have made numerous projects uneconomical.

State-owned oil and gas firm Pertamina has said that it will reduce its drilling activities this year to 36 exploration wells and 116 exploitation wells, a significant reduction from the firm’s activities in 2014 involving drilling in 39 exploration wells and 243 exploitation wells.

During the first quarter, Wintermar saw its overall fleet utilization decrease from 70 percent last year to 61 percent this year, due to low oil and gas activities.

Pek Swan Layanto, Wintermar investor relations head, said that Wintermar decided to cut its capital expenditure to $30 million from $50 million to face slowing business.

Source: Jakarta Post

========================================================================================
*Why are Singapore companies so prolific in Myanmar?*
May 12, 2015 by andrew tan
Based on the latest statistics that I received from the Myanmar Department of Investment and Company Administration. As of the end of the Myanmar financial year 31st March 2015 Singapore is the leading investor in Myanmar. One in every four companies opened by foreigners in Myanmar is from Singapore.

Out of 4,324 foreign owned companies in Myanmar. Singapore dominates in the area of hotel (40%), services (26% this would include law firm, business advisory, consultancy services, F&B, etc), construction (20%), tourism (17%) and banking (14%).

Several reasons can be attributed to so many Singapore businesses opening up in Myanmar.

Primary one would be familiarity with the market as there are many Singapore companies who already have Myanmar employees in Singapore and these Burmese have worked for many years for the same employer in Singapore – expanding to Myanmar is a logical solution as they can transfer their Burmese managers or supervisors over to run the operations in Yangon. This is especially true in the area of construction, engineering and legal services where there is a shortage of professional firms who can deliver work of international standards.

The second reason would be proximity of the market – Yangon is only 2.5 hours away by plane and with many budget airlines servicing the 2 countries it is not an expensive affair to work in Yangon and fly back to Singapore every fortnight.

The third reason would be the historical close link between Myanmar and Singapore. As there are many Burmese who have moved to Singapore over the last 20 years because of education, employment or business – many have become Singapore citizen, permanent resident and even if they are not citizen or PR upon their return to Myanmar they have become goodwill ambassador for Singapore among their countrymen. I was quite surprised that during the Lee Kuan Yew Memorial event that was held on 29th March 2015 at the Sedona Hotel in Yangon – many Burmese who were alumni of NTU and NUS turned up at the memorial event to pay their last respect to Mr Lee. You will find that many of the middle – upper class Burmese have children studying in Singapore or are educated in Singapore and speaks English like a Singaporean. So doing business in Myanmar is not difficult for Singaporeans in general as the Burmese tends to hold Singaporeans in high regard. In the area of engineering, business advisory and consultancy services this is definitely an advantage.

The fourth reason is that as the financial market in Myanmar is still very undeveloped so it is easier to get financing or to raise capital in Singapore than in Myanmar. Which is why many foreign companies use their Singapore office to invest in Myanmar.

With the US’s pivot to Asia strategy and the desire by the Obama administration to neutralize the influence of China in Asia. We see prominent businessman like U Win Aung of the Dagon Group taken off the US’s Specially Designated Nationals (SDN) and Block Persons list. More important is the fact that U Win Aung is also the President of the Union of Myanmar Federation of Chambers of Commerce and Industry the first contact point for many US businesses wanting to do business in Myanmar. There are talks that many other Myanmar tycoons will be taken off the SDN list over the next 6 months – so that US businesses have more options in terms of looking for joint venture partners. For example KFC entered Myanmar with very limited options as there was only one Burmese tycoon Serge Pun they could negotiate with as he was the only tycoon not on the US SDN list. So the US is very determined in Myanmar – they want to win in Asia and they want to dilute the influence of China in Myanmar.

With regards to the coming election in November. Most people in Myanmar think that Daw Aung San Suu Kyi’s National League for Democracy (NLD) will win the election. However Daw Aung San Suu Kyi will not be president as the constitution does not allow her to – as her husband and children are all foreigners. However she can be like Sonia Gandhi – she can be the President of the NLD party and appoint a capable person to be the President of the country and to run it. In Myanmar like in Thailand there will always be a role for the military due to the country’s history and number of armed minority groups in the country.

For Singaporeans that are already doing business in Myanmar – they face the problems of high rental and a shortage of skilled staff. However those who are persistent and have built up a strong local team will find that Myanmar is not a more difficult market versus Singapore whereby we also have the same problem of high rental and a shortage of skilled staff due to the government policy of restricting foreign labour. However this is where the similarity ends as Myanmar is just beginning on its road to reform and economic transformation. The IMF forecast that the GDP to grow by at least 8% per annum for the foreseeable future. In Singapore as a mature developed economy we would be very happy if we can get a consistent 2% to 3% annual growth rate over the next decade.

Author: Andrew Tan

About the author: Andrew is a Singaporean and the founder and Managing Director of Consult-Myanmar Co Ltd – a leading business consultancy in Myanmar. Andrew is also an exco member of the Singapore Association of Myanmar.


----------



## black-hawk_101

When will Pakistan going to send back the Burmese and Bengalis back. Or are they willing to go back with Afghans to Afghanistan ?


----------



## Aung Zaya

*The Bay Area’s Burmese food boom*
By Jonathan Kauffman

May 8, 2015 Updated: May 8, 2015 2:12pm




Photo: Liz Hafalia / The Chronicle

A line of diners wait for Burma Superstar to open for dinner in San Francisco — a far cry from the restaurant’s struggle before owners Joycelyn Lee and Desmond Htunlin took over in 2001.
When Shwe Myanmar opened in downtown San Rafael around Thanksgiving, it didn’t take long for local Yelpers to wax rapturous.

“Burmese food comes to San Rafael — yay!!” wrote Melanie H. Tyrone V. added, “San Rafael finally has a Burmese restaurant! I have been waiting for one to open up around these parts for the past two years!”


A decade ago, it would be hard to imagine this level of excitement for a cuisine that barely registers in New York or Chicago. After quietly sustaining itself in a few local cities for decades, this year Burmese cuisine has taken to the road: To San Rafael. To Corte Madera. To San Ramon, Santa Clara and Millbrae. In December 2014, contributors to the food website Chowhound counted 28 Bay Area Burmese restaurants — and that was a good five or six locations ago.

Since the 1962 coup d’etat that installed a military junta in Burma (Myanmar) led to many Burmese immigrating to the Bay Area, the local Burmese community now numbers in the tens of thousands, one of the largest in the nation.

The boom owes its existence to a few early arrivals who introduced the broader public to Burmese food in the early 1980s, and then to the viral, if unexpected, success of Burma Superstar in the 2000s. California’s Burmese cuisine is so dynamic and fast evolving that the food Melanie H. and Tyrone V. are thrilled to eat may not bear much resemblance to what cooks make in Burma or what some new restaurateurs are preparing.

In short: If you think you know what tea leaf salad tastes like, you haven’t been eating around.





Photo: Amy Osborne / The Chronicle

Generation 1: Nan Yang founder Philip Chu spends his retirement writing and researching two books: “The Story of Food” and an English translation of a Chinese Taoist text.
*'Where’s Burma?’*

When Philip and Nancy Chu opened Nan Yang in Oakland Chinatown in 1983, it might have been the first full-fledged Burmese restaurant in the Bay Area, if not the West Coast.

“I had people coming peeking through the window, looking at the place,” Philip Chu remembers 32 years later, in his early 80s. “Burma — where’s Burma? Then they walked away. Sometimes I had only one customer all night long.”

Yet Chu felt called to continue cooking the food of his home country — by a lifelong love of beauty, he says. He had grown up in the former capital city of Rangoon, a member of the middle-class Chinese community, and that same love had caused him to reject a scholarship to study nuclear physics in order to pursue architecture.

*Related*




Your guide to Burmese cuisine by the bay
 
Tea leaf salad 3 ways
His work as an architect, for a member of the junta who was then ousted for his support of democracy, landed Chu in prison for 2½ years. He and his wife and children were allowed to leave Burma in 1969 on two conditions: They could never return, and they had to leave immediately, taking only $7 each with them. “I could not even tip the porter at the San Francisco airport when we arrived,” Chu says.

The Chus were among the scores of Chinese Burmese who trickled into the country in the late 1960s, driven away by anti-Chinese riots and anti-intellectual persecution. Educated people with a skill, explains Myanmar Community USA Director Felix Chin, were readily given visas; others had to find a relative or a sponsor. Anyone with ties to the Bay Area’s Chinese community tapped them. Many new arrivals found support — jobs, English lessons, housing — from Chinatown immigrant groups.

Chu alternated between architecture work and restaurants — one a hofbrau renowned for its roast turkey — before he and Nancy opened Nan Yang. Sharing cooking duties, the two split the menu between Burmese and Chinese dishes. They inspired a friend in the Burmese-Chinese community, Wynn Lee, to open Mandalay in San Francisco’s Richmond District six months later, where he served a similar mix.

Yet both restaurants languished, Chu admits. Despite their resolve, the Chus began to fret that they’d made a mistake. Then, in 1985, San Francisco Chronicle critic Stan Sesser reviewed Nan Yang, gushing over the ginger salad and coconut-chicken noodles. Chu ran out of most dishes by 8 p.m., despite preparing more food than he ever had after Sesser warned him a couple days in advance.

An era of hour-long waits had begun.





Photo: Amy Osborne, The Chronicle

Traditional Burmese tea leaf salad at Mandalay restaurant in San Francisco.
Most of the subsequent writers who came to the restaurant described Burmese food as the midpoint of Chinese, Indian and Thai cuisines, with mild curries, hearty soups and thrilling salads. Chu says that he refused to compromise on his recipes for American tastes. Yet there was one dish he declined to serve, thinking it too off-putting for outsiders, until a food writer who had read about the Burmese practice of fermenting tea leaves in buried containers requested a tea leaf salad.

Chu mixed one up, using leaves imported by a tiny market in Los Angeles and pulses and seeds he painstakingly soaked, roasted and fried. Other customers found out about the dish. Within a few years, tea leaf salad had surpassed ginger salad in popularity.

Nan Yang opened a second location on Rockridge in 1992, closing the original location a few years later and retiring from the restaurant business in 2012. Across the bay, Mandalay sputtered along until 2003, when its original owner sold to a family friend, a more talented cook.





Photo: Liz Hafalia / The Chronicle

Generation 2: Burma Superstar co-owner Joycelyn Lee with the restaurant’s tea leaf salad.
*Superstar saviors *

Around the same time, Burma Superstar’s current owners Joycelyn Lee and partner Desmond Htunlin got into the restaurant business because they couldn’t imagine parting with their favorite place.

Languishing on a slow block of Clement Street, Burma Superstar was not much to look at in 2001, with beer signs for atmosphere, a dining room gazebo consumed by plastic ivy and a near-perennially empty dining room. The owners had opened the restaurant in 1992, but nine years in, they were exhausted and ready to sell.

Htunlin is Burmese-Chinese and Lee is Filipino-Chinese, so the two regular customers, then in their late 20s, were well acquainted with the cuisine. Lee says she remembers thinking. “If they close, where would we eat Burmese food? Burmese food is a lot of work.”

Their decision to sustain the restaurant — one of the owners stayed on as a waiter — took on new urgency one month later when Lee lost her graphic design job in the dot-com crash. Suddenly, she realized, “I have a lot of people working in the kitchen, and how are we going to pay them? So I started to do anything and everything to help it grow.”

Htunlin and Lee gradually took down the beer signs and replaced them with photographs. They removed the gazebo and the ugly wood paneling. They touched up the menu based on suggestions from the Burma-born cooks and waiters. There was a cold noodle dish, for instance, with 20 ingredients that Lee loved, but in Burmese it was called hand salad, and hand salad wasn’t going on the menu. So she renamed it Rainbow Salad, and the dish suddenly sold like crazy.

Lee can’t point to a moment when she felt assured of Burma Superstar’s success, but somewhere, around 2005, the jostling in the dining room spilled onto the sidewalk. Local publications began touting the restaurant’s vegetarian samusa soup — a popular street food in Burma, Lee says — and customers couldn’t get enough of the coconut rice and the tea leaf salad, now made with added romaine lettuce for a lighter crunch.

In 2007, Htunlin and Lee took over a friend’s flailing Alameda restaurant and turned it into a second Burma Superstar, then opened a third branch in Temescal in 2009.

Burma Superstar had become a phenomenon.





Photo: Liz Hafalia, The Chronicle

Server Katharine Camilli (right) mixes tea leaf salad for Maximo Botello (left) from Orange County at B Star Bar in San Francisco, California, on Friday, May 1, 2015.
*Setting the pace*

In the wake of the phenomenon came Rangoon Rubys and Burma Houses and Pagans. Overflow from the Burma Superstar lines even helped transform the pace at nearby Mandalay from sleepy to manic.

Lee attributes today’s Burmese boom to changing tastes. “I think, in general, people are more interested in trying something new,” she says. “What’s new to them is traditional to Burma. You can bring on the fish sauce, bring on the shrimp paste. People are open to trying other people’s cuisines.”

Yet, as Burmese cuisine has settled into its new country, it has changed. How could it not? The vegetables sold at market are different. The Pacific Ocean yields different fish than Southeast Asian rivers.

The context in which we eat the food is different, too. Burma’s national dish, a pounded-fish stew called mohinga, is ladled into bowls at street corner stalls at all hours of the day; on Bay Area menus, it takes a demure place in the soup section. Here, curries aren’t set on the table with a profusion of bowls: rice, soup, raw and lightly cooked vegetables, pickles and relishes.

Most important, who eats the food is different.

“Real Burmese food,” says Myanmar Community USA Director Chin, “they use fish sauce a lot. But not many people can stand the smell. So they have to use it a little bit lighter, so non-Burmese people will come and eat it.”

There’s also a similarity between newer restaurants’ menus and Burma Superstar’s. You can see it at Shwe Myanmar in San Rafael, whose menu — rainbow salad, samusa soup and all — emulates the more established restaurant’s with the fierce devotion of a drag queen to her Beyonce cover.

Burmese food is becoming Burmese American food, just as what Americans consider Thai and Indian food congealed several decades before: a short canon of dishes popularized by early restaurants like Nan Yang, Mandalay and Burma Superstar, interspersed with Chinese American and Thai dishes. The prepackaged tea leaf salad you now find at grocery stores is a lettuce salad lightly flecked with dark green.

Who emigrates from Burma to America has changed as well. Given the ruling regime’s repression of the many ethnic groups — Karen, Shan, Chin, Kachin, Mon — the U.S. government has granted asylum to 150,000 new refugees since 2001, many of whom have settled across the country. Northern California-bound immigrants find housing in Oakland or Union City instead of San Francisco. Instead of working on farms and in workshops in Burma, here they can become cooks and servers.





Photo: Amy Osborne, The Chronicle

Generation 3: (Left to Right) Wanna-E owners Zin Win, Rainy Shai, Coco Lee, and William Lee.
*Free to experiment*

We are entering a new phase: Bay Area diners have embraced Burmese food so enthusiastically that they have freed some restaurateurs to experiment.

William Lue exemplifies both aspects of the rush. After spending the 1970s and ’80s in Chinese and Burmese restaurants, Lue left the industry until 2012, when he launched a short-lived Burmese food truck that circulated in SoMa. A string of pop-ups and half-baked restaurants followed. Then Lue settled on an empire-building strategy: taking Burmese to the ’burbs.

Tapping into the flow of immigrant cooks to the East Bay, Lue opened the Refined Palate in Orinda in December 2013, TW Burmese Gourmet in San Ramon in May 2014, Grocery Cafe in East Oakland in March 2015 and Pacheco Bistro in Martinez three weeks ago.

All fit the designation “hole in the wall”: sparsely decorated restaurants in central but far from high-profile locations, each with a short introductory menu of classics like tea and ginger salads, mohinga, coconut-chicken noodles, and a few curries.

Lue, a man with so many plans that it’s hard to separate the ideal from reality, has even grander ambitions. He’s hoping to have Hmong farmers in Fresno grow Burmese vegetables like moringa (“drumstick tree”) and chinbong, the “sour leaf” that some restaurants stir-fry with shrimp, and to introduce the East Bay to rare Shan and Karen dishes. His cooks are already preparing rarities for groups who request them in advance, and Lue says he produces fermented fish paste, spicy dried anchovies and other fragrant condiments for customers who ask for “Burmese Burmese” food.





Photo: Amy Osborne / The Chronicle

Wanna-E food truck in San Francisco.
Lue isn’t alone. Some of the most distinctive Burmese food in San Francisco is coming from Wanna-E, a food truck that became street-legal just two months ago.

Wanna-E is run by a group of Burmese-Chinese friends in their 20s who arrived in the Bay Area in the mid-2000s. Manager William Lee and his sister, Coco, a recent culinary-school grad, teamed up with Zin Win and Rainy Shai because they wanted to introduce the food of Mandalay, the city where all four spent their early years.

“Mandalay is really diverse,” William Lee says. “A lot of immigrants have come there from China and Thailand, and our cuisine has already been shaped by this diverse culture.”

The four winnowed down their initial list of 50 dishes — all of which they hold in reserve for their restaurant, should they ever open one — down to a menu of 10 mobile-friendly offerings. It includes Chinese-Burmese noodles with braised pork and scads of fried garlic, and a Yunnanese mushroom noodle soup. A salad of crispy shredded pork with cabbage and lime is a dish the Lees’ grandmother concocted years ago.

Even their classics taste more vivid than the versions we’ve come to expect: Tea leaf salad thrums with the funk of squid sauce, and crisp-edged squares of split-pea “tofu” come with a tart, chile-laced tamarind dipping sauce that Lee says is ubiquitous in Mandalay.

“Our customers tell us it’s very different from Burmese dishes at other restaurants,” William Lee says. “That’s a good thing to hear.”

Burma Superstar is not maintaining the status quo, either. When Htunlin opened Burma Love in December, he replaced some of the staples with new dishes. Lee, too, says she has just returned from a Burmese voyage, inspired. New dishes may spin out of her trip, she says, as well as a series of pop-ups to raise money for school uniforms.

She also came home with a more profound sense of her restaurant’s reach after talking with a woman in Burma who runs a cooking school and community center.

Well into their discussion, the woman finally asked Lee where she was traveling from. San Francisco, Lee told her.

“Oh!” the woman exclaimed. “Burma Superstar!”


_Jonathan Kauffman is a San Francisco Chronicle staff writer. E-mail: jkauffman@sfchronicle.com Twitter: @jonkauffman_


*A guide to Burma by the bay*

Here’s an opinionated, incomplete and highly personal guide to some of my favorite Burmese dishes from local restaurants.


*Mandalay:* 4348 California St., San Francisco; (415) 386-3895. www.mandalaysf.com. Lunch and dinner daily.

Pick the Burmese dishes out from the sugary Chinese American ones, and you will eat well: lettuce-free tea leaf salad, ginger salad, Mandalay special noodles (noodles with coconut, chicken and lime), kaw soi dok (cold noodles with fried shallots and tamarind dressing).

*Burma Superstar: *309 Clement St., San Francisco; (415) 387-2147. www.burmasuperstar.com. Lunch and dinner daily.

Samusa soup, rainbow salad, okra egg curry, platha with curry.

*Wanna-E:* Thisfood truck is often parked during lunchtime at the corner of Third and Harrison streets in San Francisco. Check www.wanna-e.com or Wanna-E (@WannaESF) | Twitter for locations.

Split-pea tofu, tea leaf salad, pork sung salad, chicken curry with coconut rice.

*Little Yangon: *6318 Mission St., Daly City; (650) 994-0111. http://littleyangon.com. Lunch and dinner Monday, Wednesday-Friday; breakfast through dinner Saturday-Sunday.

Mohinga (fish-noodle soup), Indo-Burmese biryani and, if you’re inclined toward strong flavors, belachang (fried ground shrimp and chiles). One of the few Bay Area restaurants that does not stint on shrimp paste and fish sauce.

*Grocery Cafe:* 2248 10th Ave., Oakland; (925) 566-4877. www.facebook.com/grocerycafe. Lunch and dinner Monday-Saturday.

Mohinga (fish-noodle soup), ginger salad, braised pork with pickled mango, and whatever daily specials that William Lue is testing out on customers.

*Mingalaba: *1213 Burlingame Ave., Burlingame; (650) 343-3228. www.mingalabarestaurant.com. Lunch and dinner daily.

Mingalaba is owned by the same family behind Mandalay, and the menu is similar. Food Editor Miriam Morgan, a regular customer, recommends ong noh kaw soi (coconut milk chicken soup), tea leaf salad, pan-fried okra prawns and house special noodles (with coconut, split peas and lime leaf).



black-hawk_101 said:


> Pakistan going to send back the Burmese and Bengalis back.



wrong person.. bro..!! u should ask to ur Gov..



black-hawk_101 said:


> they willing to go back with Afghans to Afghanistan ?



may be.. bro.. !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## black-hawk_101

So why not Bengalis and Burmese Govt. Help Pakistan in this regards.


----------



## bongbang

black-hawk_101 said:


> So why not Bengalis and Burmese Govt. Help Pakistan in this regards.



Did the Bengalis and Burmese kicked you between your legs? Why you keep on asking the same thing repeatedly?


----------



## black-hawk_101

bongbang said:


> Did the Bengalis and Burmese kicked you between your legs? Why you keep on asking the same thing repeatedly?


Why u have problems with Pakistan? Can BD fight PAKISTAN?


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Phuket of Myanmar’ seeks MIC approval*
May 14, 2015 by Thiha

The US$1.2 billion LuxDream Island project is branded “the next Phuket” and will feature a high-end marina, luxury hotels, a theme park and a casino.

The plan may seem incongruous with the serenity of Myanmar’s Myeik Archipelago. But the island dream looks set to become reality, as Singaporean Zochwell Group prepares to sign a Build, Operate, Transfer (BOT) contract with the Tanintharyi Region Government next month.

The Myeik Archipelago is a group of more than 800 islands in the Andaman Sea, off the southern tip of Myanmar. The islands are home to the Moken, or “sea gypsies” and are almost untouched by tourism.
The area had five hotels and motels with a total of 196 rooms by the end of 2014, according to the Ministry of Hotels and Tourism. But this is set to change.

In 2012, Gareth Chin, Zochwell’s chief commercial officer, was looking for business opportunities in Myanmar, and was introduced to Kawthoung, the city at the southernmost point of Myanmar.
Following preliminary studies on Salon Island, or LuxDream as it appears in investment literature, he met with U Htay Aung, Union minister for hotels and tourism, who wrote a letter to connect Zochwell Group to the chief minister of Tanintharyi Region, according to Mr Chin.

Salon is another name given to the Moken people in Myanmar. The island is 697 acres in size, located around 20 minutes by boat from Kawthoung jetty.

“Several farmers who were living on the mainland used the island for planting crops including coconut, cashew nuts, betel nuts, corn and rubber. So we have spent the past two years negotiating compensation,” said Mr Chin.

Almost all the farmers have now been compensated, he said. Those who have not accepted the terms will keep their land and, for now, the development will go ahead around it.

The land was previously classified as farmland, which Zochwell changed to commercial land under Myanmar law. “This was not a problem as the project had already been approved in principle by the regional government,” said Mr Chin.

“We are going to sign the land lease and the Build, Operate, Transfer terms with the chief minister [of Tanintharyi region] in the next month, as soon as the Attorney General’s Office approves the agreement. After that, we will seek Myanmar Investment Commission approval.”

Zochwell will rent the island under standard BOT terms of 50 years, with an option to extend the contract twice, by 10 years each time, said Mr Chin.

However, U Hlwan Moe, assistant director of the Ministry of Hotels and Tourism in Myeik, said he did not know about the project.

“We oversee all of the islands in the Myeik Archipelago. They need to get approve from our department, but we haven’t had any information yet,” he said.

The entire project will cost an estimated $1.2 billion. Phase one will include development of the marina, a golf course to be designed by former US golfer Jack Nicklaus’s company, Nicklaus Design, and a clubhouse.

Zochwell has approached companies including ONE°15 Marina Club and Resort, a Singapore listed firm which operates the Sentosa Island marina in Singapore, according to Mr Chin. ONE°15 Marina is exploring the possibilities of developing and managing a marina on the island, he said.

Zochwell is also in talks with Jumeirah Hotels & Resorts, according to Mr Chin. The hotel operator is most famous for its “7 star” Burj Al Arab Jumeirah hotel in Dubai.

Neither Nicklaus Design, ONE°15 Marina Club and Resort nor Jumeirah Hotels & Resorts responded to requests for comment. However, Singaporean architect Ong & Ong confirmed that it was working with Zochwell on the design.

“We have signed an MOU and are working on a masterplan for the whole island,” said Andy Goh, Ong & Ong’s chief consultant in Myanmar. “We will start with the design for the marina and the hotel.”

Furthermore, the island will feature a casino. While these are not legal in Myanmar, it is possible to gain a licence for an offshore establishment. The Andaman Club Resort, on an island near to Salon Island, has had a casino in operation since 1996.

The LuxDream Island casino has already been approved in principle, though still requires MIC approval, said Mr Chin.

Assuming the project gains MIC approval, the initial phase will begin at the end of 2015, he said.
“We are in the process of choosing contractors, operators and investors. We will manage the island in the same way that Sentosa Development Corporation (SDC) manages Sentosa Island in Singapore. We will lease it from the government, divide it up, and sub-lease sections of it to independent investors.”
The SDC describes Sentosa, which means peace and tranquility in Malay, as follows: “Once a modest fishing village and military base, it has since been transformed into one of Asia’s leading leisure and lifestyle destinations.”

Several islands in Myeik, too, have long been used by Myanmar’s military. “The island immediately west of Salon Island is a naval base. It’s well located, as it will help protect us from monsoons,” jokes Mr Chin.

Prospective partners from Singapore, Thailand and China have conditionally agreed to invest, and are now waiting for MIC approval, said Mr Chin.

“We are getting ready to open this project to Myanmar investors soon,” he said.
Zochwell will develop the marina, which Mr Chin hopes will become a major destination on the global yachting route.

“Many people with yachts want to do a round-the-world tour. In this region, they pass through Singapore, then Malaysia and Phuket. But all four marinas on Phuket are fully booked and the government won’t issue any more licences as capacity is to the brim,” he said.

“The next stop on the map is the Nicobar Islands [in the Eastern Indian Ocean]. Currently only larger boats can make this trip directly from Phuket. But with a marina in Myanmar, smaller boats could stop at our island before moving on.”

He plans to include immigration facilities on Salon Island, so that it can become a gateway to Myanmar, said Mr Chin.

“In a later phase, we will build an 800-metre bridge to the mainland via another island, where there is already a causeway to the mainland. We will need to work with the Ministry of Transport to ensure we don’t block the waterway,” he said.

The project will be developed according to responsible tourism guidelines, said Mr Chin. “The Myanmar government wants to avoid the sort of pollution and damage that has happened in Phuket.”
Last year, Flora & Fauna International (FFI) proposed establishing a Marine Protected Area (MPA) in the Myeik Archipelago, as the area has a unique biodiversity, which is under serious threat.

The FFI carried out studies over two years in collaboration with the Ministry of Environmental Conservation and Forestry (MOECAF), the Department of Fisheries and the navy, according to an October 2014 statement. The parties are now discussing the best ways to protect the area. The region is also on UNESCO’s tentative list of nominations for World Heritage Sites.

“We will have to prepare an EIA [environmental impact assessment] before our MIC application, and to do whatever is proposed by the government,” said Mr Chin.

Furthermore, he suggested that a research centre could be built on Salon Island, for academics and scientists to study the Myeik Archipelago “before it disappears”. Zochwell has been talking to the National University of Singapore, among other potential partners, to find out whether this is feasible, he said.
Zochwell is not the only company with ambitious plans for the region. Myeik Public Corporation plans to develop island resorts in the archipelago – on Kunthee Island, East Sula Island, Langan Island and Tanintharyi Island, according to a 2014 article in state-owned newspaper The Global New Light of Myanmar.

The projects are likely to include hotels, a golf course and amusement parks, according to the article.

Zochwell Group began doing business in Myanmar in 2012. In addition to Salon Island, the company has several ambitious projects including a chain of “boutique, three-star hotels” in Yangon, which will go by the brand Equiloft, a mix of “exquisite” and “loft”.

The group is also building a small-scale residential development in Dawbon township, Yangon, and has cement batching plants in Yangon and Bago, with another to be built in the Thilawa Special Economic Zone (SEZ).

Finally, the group is in talks with several Norwegian companies about a gated community project in Yangon for Norwegian expats, which would include facilities including a clubhouse, a gym, a spa, restaurants and a school.

Source: Myanmar Times


----------



## Aung Zaya

*After decades of decay, Myanmar bets on Thilawa to lead industry boom*
May 14, 2015 by Thiha

From the banks of the Yangon River rises Myanmar’s great economic hope, a $1.5 billion manufacturing complex designed to lure investment and help the impoverished country compete in the global marketplace.

The first phase of the 2,400-hectare (5900-acre) Thilawa Special Economic Zone (SEZ), an hour from the commercial capital Yangon, is only months away from completion, and plans to host some 100 factories employing 50,000 people are being fast-tracked.

Corruption, sanctions and scant investment under a half-century of military dictatorship has left Myanmar with a labour surplus, and the reformist government is hoping to capitalise on its workforce to give it a competitive edge.

A diverse range of manufacturers from Suzuki Motor Corp to a soft toys factory called “Cute Myanmar” are getting ready to set up at Thilawa.

The project is being driven by Japan’s Mitsubishi Corp, Marubeni Corp and Sumitomo Corp, with the backing of the four-year-old government.

“The Myanmar government is serious,” said Takashi Yanai, president of Myanmar-Japan Thilawa Development (MJTD), which has a 49 percent stake in the SEZ. “They want to change the old style.”

That style helped fill the pockets of generals but scared off investors, who watched Myanmar’s economy wilt while neighbours China, India and Thailand grew apace.

Now, managed by a semi-civilian government, Myanmar has one of the world’s fastest growing economies.
Developers hope the Thilawa project will provide a further boost to foreign direct investment, which last fiscal year amounted to $8.1 billion – about 25 times the $329.6 million received in 2009/2010 before the military ceded power.

Myanmar has two other SEZs on the way, in Dawai, a southern port complex abutting Thailand and Kyaukpyu on its west coast at the Bay of Bengal.

But the government has made Thilawa the top priority. New roads have been built, investment permits have been issued in as little as three weeks, and there a plans to expand a nearby port. Of the 41 firms that have so far signed up, 21 are from Japan.

The SEZ is currently connected to Myanmar’s notoriously unreliable power grid, but the government has pledged to build a 50 megawatt power plant nearby. Sumitomo announced last month it had won a contract to build the 5 billion yen ($41.59 million) gas-fired plant, and it will be fully operational by July 2016.

“Thilawa is very important … it will become the symbol that attracts foreign investment,” said Tanaka Akihiko, president of the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA).

CHEAP LABOUR

Koyo Radiator Company, a unit of Japanese-owned Koyo Group, chose Thilawa due to rising costs at its affiliate plants in nearby countries.

“Labour costs in both Indonesia and China have dramatically increased, which has resulted in a tough situation in terms of company profit margins,” said Takuma Ejiri, managing director of Koyorad Myanmar, a member of the Koyo Group.

Aware of the cost-saving advantages presented by its workforce, the government must balance cheap labour against fair pay.

The head of parliament has recommended the civil servant minimum of 3,000 kyat ($2.75) per day be the standard for industry also. That would compare with about $9.14 in Thailand and $6.35 in Vietnam.
But the zone has its critics. Mekong Watch, a Tokyo-based watchdog that scrutinises regional investments, says villagers have been displaced without adequate compensation.

Kyaw Naing Oo was among those relocated to a small community nearby that residents call Japan New Quarter. He was given a small amount of money and a wooden house on a 25 by 50-foot plot of land in return for his two acres of farmland. He hopes to work at Thilawa, which has offered training and jobs to those who moved.

“If I get a job there it will be a better life,” he said. “But the way I feel now, I prefer the other place.”

Source: Reuters

==================================================
*Local, fair-trade coffee in Yangon? That’s Genius*
May 14, 2015 by Thiha




Rubber, rice, fisheries, beans and pulses – the list of primary products Myanmar exports is well enough known. And then Ko Ngwe Tun thought: Why not coffee?

Ko Ngwe Tun is familiar with his country’s geography. He knew where to find the right climate and the rich soil needed to grow the best coffee trees. What he didn’t find was any competition.

The technical director of an IT company, he decided to add to the list of Myanmar’s best-known natural products, and by doing so help local communities and protect the environment. Very soon his company, Genius Coffee, was born.

“Everyone drinks coffee, regardless of race, class or religion,” said Ko Ngwe Tun, sitting in the Genius coffee shop on Yangon’s 31st Street.

“When the country started to open up, I started wondering what we could export that foreigners would want. We export rice, but rice can’t be value-added. Coffee can, and it sells everywhere. That’s why I started the coffee business. If we try harder to produce high-quality coffee, we can earn foreign income,” he said.

Nature made Chin State and southern Shan State for the cultivation of coffee trees. Ko Ngwe Tun chose Ywar Ngan township, Taunggyi district, southern Shan State, where the year-round cool climate and sloping hills at an average altitude of 4000 feet (1220m) provide the ideal location for growing his Arabica beans.

He hires local farmers, Danu hill tribal families, who live in the area and depend on growing seasonal crops. In December 2011, he started to grow coffee trees in a 9-hectare (20-acre) patch of land under shady trees and even began to buy and store raw coffee from the nearby plantations.

“By growing coffee, we can create a green and pleasant environment under the shade trees. Both the shade trees and the coffee trees provide income,” he said. “The decayed leaves from the shade trees provide the best fertiliser for the coffee trees. That’s why I trust in the quality of my coffee.”

His aim is to follow the likes of Costa Rica, Kenya and Panama that aim for quality rather than quantity. “I don’t want to cultivate large plantations that damage the soil, but in small plots worked by a few farmers under shady trees,” said Ko Ngwe Tun.

Profit is not his goal. He distributes coffee trees to villagers who want to grow them and shade trees to monasteries and hospitals for greening the environment. Genius adheres to Fair Trade principles and contributes about 10 percent of the proceeds from its coffee sales toward the development of surrounding villages, supporting their schools, teaching English and providing outstanding students with stipends.
Genius also educates farmers in minimising deforestation and encourages the use of shade trees to help preserve the ecosystem.

“During the harvest time each year, we visit coffee plantations in Ywar Ngan and conduct free training. We invite the local farmers and train them how to pick the beans at the right time, to grow coffee trees and to protect the trees from the insect pests without using pesticide,” Ko Ngwe Tun said.
He acquired processing facilities and last year he opened his Genius coffee shop in 31st Street to offer local coffee drinkers the nation’s purest and finest, whether hot sweet and black in the cup, or in the form of roasted beans or ground coffee in brown paper bags.

One of the shop’s specialties is drip-bag coffee for K400. He got the idea in Japan.
“Whenever I travel abroad I usually visit coffee shops. In Japan, I saw people carrying coffee packs wherever they go,” he said.

“Many people drink poor-quality coffee mix. I want them to drink pure coffee at a low price,” he added.
“Tea shops will price a cup of pure coffee at K500 at least. I fixed a reasonable price for coffee drinkers who want the best.”

His Shan highlands coffee has been exported to Singapore and will expand to Japan soon. Last July, he sent samples to the Specialty Coffee Association of America (SCAA) for analysis, scoring 81/100. This year, he raised his score to 85.

“I trust in the quality of my coffee. It can compete with the world,” he said.

Here at home, Ko Ngwe Tun wants people to know the difference between his coffee and the mixed stuff that comes in a packet. “I hope they will come to know the difference in ingredients. Genius coffee contains only natural ingredients, pure coffee, and it’s safe for health,” he said.

“Ywar Gyan is being put to the test. If the quality is high, we will expand the plantation by giving farmers free trees to grow on their land if they already have shade trees,” he said.

Source: Myanmar Times


----------



## BoQ77

Best wishes from my heart to Burmese people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

thz.. bro .. toward Greater Maekong Economic Relationship.. 



BoQ77 said:


> Best wishes from my heart to Burmese people



*Myanmar: 500 tonnes of chilli peppers to South Korea*
May 15, 2015 by Thiha


Myanmar’s Ministry of Agriculture and Irrigation plans to export 500 tonnes of chilli peppers to South Korea on a trial basis.

Officials from the ministry stated that the batch is being exported as a test, in order to assess the South Korean market for chilli peppers.

Most of the crop would be grown in Myanmar’s Nay Pyi Taw area, in an attempt to increase agricultural exports.

The ministry’s information officer U Win Hlaing Oo said the peppers are expected to be harvested in June, though the price per tonne is presently unknown. The peppers were earlier sold for US$3 per 1.6 kg in the nation’s capital Naypyidaw.

Although the nation’s agricultural sector has received significant support from the government, it has been a challenge to develop quality crops in a bid to meet international standards. There are currently two chilli plantations in the Ottra Thiri township of Nay Pyi Taw – one spans 50 acres and the other 20 acres.

=================================================================================

*Myanmar to open southern islands*
May 15, 2015 by Thiha


YANGON, 13 May 2015: Myanmar’s Ministry of Hotels and Tourism says 26 local companies and joint ventures are awaiting government approval for new hotel projects in the country’s Mergui Archipelago.

Some have already gained the greenlight to move forward to the design stage or construction.

Irrawaddy media reported Myanmar Investment Commission is currently vetting 20 local firms and six joint ventures that are planning to build resorts on the archipelago’s largely unspoiled islands.

Infrastructure on the islands is thin and in most cases the plans call for a single hotel on each island.
Two other joint ventures with foreign partners, Moe Kant & Kyaw Win Phyo and United Resorts, have already been granted approval to build on the islands of Kyun Phila and Ngakhin Nyogyi.

Ministry of Hotels and Tourism general director, Aung Zaw Win, told Irrawaddy media: “Many companies have applied to set up hotels in the Myeik [Mergui] islands since 2011, when the new government took office.”

“Our ministry has recommended that these companies be given approval from the MIC through the Tanintharyi [Tenasserim] Division government. We have checked their environmental protection plans. MIC is now checking them again before final approval is given.”

The Mergui Archipelago spans 800 islands across an area of 10,000 square miles in Myanmar’s far south.
Currently it is an expensive undertaking to visit Myeik Archipelago, but it is tipped as Myanmar’s next tourist destination that will allow it to offer beach resorts of a similar quality to neighbouring Thailand, but still commercially unspoilt.

The archipelago is listed as a priority area for development under a tourism master plan released by the government in 2013. If successful it is likely to draw ecotourists, divers and holiday-goers, who currently visit resorts in southern Thailand.

But the infrastructure (water, electricity, sewage treatment) on the islands, local transport and access are very poor. It could take a decade to develop them to a point they can compete with Thailand’s southern resorts. The challenge is to ensure they also remain eco-friendly and limit tourism-related polution.

According to figures from the Ministry of Hotels and Tourism, there are 1,150 hotels in Myanmar as of 31 March this year and most of them are concentrated in Yangon (298 hotels) and Mandalay (148 hotels).

Source: TTR Weekly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Scholarships open a new world for eager young Myanmar students*
ACHARA DEBOONME
THE NATION May 17, 2015 1:00 am





Myanmar students are in the field.



 



1
2
3
*CARRYING HEAVY equipment and wilting under the burning sun in Kamphaeng Phet, eight young vocational students from Myanmar still maintained their high spirits.*
To them, winning scholarships from the PTT Group that entails weeks of on-the-job training in Thailand is a great opportunity that could change their lives.

"It's difficult at times. In a workplace, you are alone from others," said Aung Pyae Phyoe, one of the eight students assigned for training at S1 oilfield, one of the onshore oilfields of PTT Exploration and Production (PTTEP) projects.

He is one of the first 40 students selected for the Myanmar High Vocational Diploma Scholarship, a programme initiated by PTTEP and other companies in PTT Group. It is part of the corporate social responsibility efforts of PTTEP, which has been operating in Myanmar for 25 years and is committed to improving the country in the areas of health, education and community development.

According to Waranon Laprabang, PTTEP senior vice president for Myanmar Asset, International Asset Group, the company has worked closely with Myanmar's Energy Planning Department (EPD) in selecting the students. The department coordinates with relevant authorities and Myanmar, as well as making public announcements, to identify the candidates. The candidates are then required to take an exam and interview by teachers at IRPC Technological College (IRPCT), located in Rayong. The students needed to pass a medical check-up as well as speak basic English, as the courses are conducted in English.

Launched in 2013, the scholarship project enrolled 40 Grade 10 students for the 2-year Accelerated Vocational Diploma, focusing on machine tools and maintenance. After training at PTT business units for eight weeks, they will attend the college for a year and a half more, to earn the High Vocational Diploma in production technology. For completion, they will attend 6-month training at PTT business units.

In a teleconference from Kamphaeng Phet last week, excitement and enthusiasm resonated in the voice of Aung Pyae Phyoe, better known to the senior workers in the field as Phyoe. Together with his friend, Hlyan Phone Aung from Mawlamyine, Phyoe - whose home is in Yangon - admitted there were some cultural challenges, aside from the language barrier. 

"Our instructors explained the job in Thai and that was translated. We tried to understand. I study Thai language. Now, I know about 200-300 words," said Phyoe. 

Yet, there is no problem when it comes to food and weather. They acknowledged that Thai food tended to be more spicy and tasted differently to food from their home. 

"My favourite food is phad Thai," Phyoe said.

About to return home briefly before they start the High Vocational Diploma programme, he is happy with the eight-week training. Asked what he expects at the next training, he said "offshore training". 

"I want to be on the sea," he said, adding that the PTTEP oil-rig in Myanmar is a dream destination.

Working hard to get the scholarship, he is now excelling at his studies as he expects to be recruited by PTTEP. 

"I can work either here or in Myanmar. I will try to get a job," he said. 

"This scholarship changed my life. I will try for the best," he added.

According to Waranon, this scholarship is unconditional, meaning the students do not need to work for PTT Group.

"But, it is a good opportunity for PTTEP to find potential manpower," he said.

To the executives, the scholarship well serves the company's mission to operate globally to provide reliable energy supplies and sustainable value to all stakeholders. 

"Myanmar is the first international venture of PTTEP. During the 25 years as a long-term partner, PTTEP conducts business with conscience and has a responsibility in order to create sustainable economic, social and environmental development for Myanmar. This education opportunity is expected to help create skilled manpower for the country's development," he said.

In 2014, 30 Myanmar students won scholarships and joined three more from Cambodia. According to the company, pleased with the response of the programme, PTT Group aims to extend the scholarship to cover other Asean countries, under the project called "AEC Myanmar Scholarship".
1048 Viewed


030

*More From Nationmultimedia*

*Comments conditions*
Users are solely responsible for their comments.We reserve the right to remove any comment and revoke posting rights for any reason withou prior notice.


----------



## Aung Zaya

*German Myanmar Business Chamber Launches in Yangon*
May 18th, 2015 | by TISG




Business
0
GMBC aims to be a platform of dialogue with local businesses and government

SINGAPORE, May 18, 2015 /PRNewswire/ — More than 120 business leaders and entrepreneurs attended the recent launch of the German Myanmar Business Chamber (GMBC) at the Residence of the German Ambassador, H.E. Christian-Ludwig Weber-Lortsch. The GMBC is a platform exchange between German and Myanmar companies that are seeking business opportunities in Southeast Asia’s fastest growing market. Furthermore, it seeks to establish a dialogue with the Myanmar government on economic frameworks.

“The GMBC will work in a spirit of partnership. In order to succeed, German and Myanmar companies need to be committed to sharing market insights, knowledge and networks with each other. The GMBC aims to foster this dynamic interaction and collaboration,” says Jens Knoke, Founding President of the GMBC. The founding Executive Committee stands exemplarily for this approach, bringing together two strong German corporates, one of the leading local manufacturers and a Joint Venture company.

With an inaugural membership of more than 50 companies, GMBC will promote German business activities with Myanmar companies and government agencies, and opportunities in Myanmar with the German business community. It will work closely with the Delegation of German Industry and Commerce to support German corporate activities while facilitating knowledge transfer towards developing the Myanmar private sector. Apart from the growing base of German companies in Myanmar, GMBC has on its roster of members Myanmar companies that have partnerships or are exploring opportunities with German businesses here or abroad.

“Germany has a strong basis in manufacturing – a sector which needs to develop more strongly in Myanmar. While working on a strong market position in Myanmar, German member companies are committed to share know-how on efficient technologies and management. Together, we hope to build responsible and sustainable business practices that will create multiple economic opportunities and long-term progress for the country,” adds Mr. Knoke.

Germany is a long-standing partner of Myanmar. It was one of the first countries to renew and strengthen ties with Myanmar since the latter opened its doors to the international business community in 2011. Bilateral trade between the two countries has been growing steadily over the past few years. According to official German trade statistics, German exports to Myanmar reached EUR130 million in 2014. Imports have been growing dynamically to almost 100 million USD in 2014, a staggering 79% increase compared to the year before.

Germany’s main imports from Myanmar are garments, while its principal exports to Myanmar are machinery, data-processing equipment, electrical and optical goods, chemical products, motor vehicles and vehicle parts and pharmaceutical products. German companies targeting Myanmar’s growing consumer and industrial market include global leaders such as Bayer, BASF, Bosch, Henkel, Siemens and ThyssenKrupp.

*About GMBC *

Founded in 2015, the German Myanmar Business Chamber is the official membership organisation of companies active in German Myanmar business relations and a platform for bilateral exchange and co-operation. It works alongside the Delegation of German Industry and Commerce. Its Founding Executive Committee Members are: Jens Knoke (Henkel), Philipp Hoffmann (JJPun), Andre de Jong (Robert Bosch) and Christoph Steinwehe (Loi Hein).

*For media inquiries, please contact:Ko Ko Gyi/ Nay Lin 
Email: mmrteam@ricecomms.com 
Mobile: +95-9-731-81337


Via:: German Myanmar Business Chamber Launches in Yangon




Post your stories directly at Forum Page



- See more at: German Myanmar Business Chamber Launches in Yangon The Independent Singapore News*

===============================================================================
* Ngapali may be more beautiful than Phuket, according to a delegation *
By Ei Ei Thu | Saturday, 16 May 2015
*Ngapali beach “is more beautiful than Phuket”, according to a Thai delegation making its first visit to the Rakhine State resort. Tourist industry observers say the delegation’s visit, led by the Thai ambassador to Myanmar, is the latest sign of foreign investor interest.*





A man steers a bullock cart along Ngapali beach in southern Rakhine State. Photo: AFP

U Khin Aung Htun, joint secretary general of the Myanmar Tourism Federation, told _The Myanmar Times_ yesterday that the May 9 visit by 28 Thais included representatives of the fisheries, trading, engineering, water treatment, banking and airline industries. In addition to Ngapali, they also took in Kyaukpyu, Sittwe and Mrauk Oo, he said.

The visitors met with regional authorities and businesspeople at Ngapali, where the district administrator explained the potential of the beach, including a local population already used to dealing with tourists.

“Investment will come sooner or later, so we need to find a way of maintaining the Ngapali beach environment long-term before the boom time comes. We also have to make full use of the opportunities for foreign investment,” he said.

“Ngapali attracts many repeat visitors. The Thai delegation was surprised at the beauty of the beach, and some said it was better than Phuket.”

U Aung Myo Min Din, chair of the Rakhine Hoteliers’ Association, said the visitors were seeking potential sites for investment or cooperation, including the banking, fishing and tourism sectors. Investments in the hotel business at Ngapali would provide more jobs for local people, he said.

“We need to start capacity-building before the foreign investment comes in, which is why we are planning free hospitality training to interested residents, starting May 31,” he said.

Myanmar Fisheries Federation vice chair Daw Toe Nandar Tin said she would welcome investment in livestock and fisheries though local residents should retain sea fishing rights.

“Our regional neighbours can benefit from our local knowledge, and we can benefit from access to their high technology,” she said.

===================================================================================
 
*ADB signs agreement to assist private projects *

By Aye Thidar Kyaw | Monday, 18 May 2015
2
*The Asian Development Bank has signed an agreement with the government that will allow the bank to provide loans, investment, guarantees and trade finance directly to private firms and projects.*

*



Deputy finance minister Dr Maung Maung Thein (left) speaks, while ADB vice president Stephen Groff looks on. Photo: Aung Htay Hlaing / The Myanmar Times*

The bank aims to support Myanmar projects in areas such as connectivity, electricity distribution and trade finance, according to officials at a May 15 ceremony held at Yangon’s Sule Shangri-La.

“The ADB can provide financial or technical assistance to connectivity or energy projects in the private sector, from now on,” said deputy finance minister Dr Maung Maung Thein.

He added that international institutions need the guarantees the agreement provides to begin lending to the domestic private sector.

ADB vice president Stephen Groff said at the ceremony that there are a number of areas requiring investment in the country.

“The role of private sector investment in meeting infrastructure financing requirements and providing important expertise and technology is critical,” he said.

The ADB said it expects to approve up to US$1 billion in non-soverign investment until 2016, in a number of areas including logistics, power, telecoms, urban development and the financial sector.

It has already disbursed some funds for domestic private-sector development such as providing $100 million in loans for infrastructure to Yoma Strategic Holdings in December last year. Yoma is a Singapore-listed, Myanmar-focused company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Singapore firm plans US$1.2-bln Myanmar casino resort*
May 19, 2015 by Thiha


Singapore firm Zochwell Group Pte Ltd is close to signing a contract to develop a US$1.2-billion project, including a casino, in Myanmar’s Mergui Archipelago, reports local newspaper Myanmar Times. But a local official quoted by the same media outlet claimed to have no knowledge of the project.

The land on Salon Island has already been zoned for commercial use, Zochwell’s chief commercial officer Gareth Chin told the Myanmar Times. The firm would have a 50-year lease over the land, with an option to extend the contract twice – each time for a period of 10 years, he added.

“We are going to sign the land lease and the build, operate, transfer terms with the chief minister [of Tanintharyi region] in the next month, as soon as the Attorney General’s Office approves the agreement. After that, we will seek Myanmar Investment Commission approval,” Mr Chin was quoted saying.

But the assistant director of Myanmar’s Ministry of Hotels and Tourism in c, told the media outlet he was not aware of the project. “We oversee all of the islands in the Mergui Archipelago. They need to get approval from our department, but we haven’t had any information yet,” he reportedly said.

The Mergui Archipelago is a group of more than 800 islands in the Andaman Sea, off the southern tip of Myanmar, in the Tanintharyi Region. The region shares a long border with Thailand, where casino gambling is illegal.

Mergui’s collection of islands, almost untouched by tourism, had five hotels and motels with a total of 196 rooms by the end of 2014, according to data from the Ministry of Hotels and Tourism.

The first phase of the project for Salon Island will include development of a marina, a golf course and a hotel. The development plan also features a casino, which has already been approved in principle but still requires approval from the Myanmar Investment Commission, said Mr Chin.

Casinos are not legal on the Myanmar mainland, but it is possible to gain a licence for an offshore gaming venue, said the Myanmar Times. The Andaman Club Resort, on an island near to Salon Island, has had a casino in operation since 1996, according to the newspaper.

Mr Chin added that the development of the initial phase could begin at the end of 2015, assuming the project gains the necessary approvals from local authorities.

“We are in the process of choosing contractors, operators and investors. We will manage the island in the same way that Sentosa Development Corp manages Sentosa Island in Singapore. We will lease it from the government, divide it up, and sub-lease sections of it to independent investors,” Mr Chin said, referring to a destination off the south coast of Singapore, that is also home to casino resort Resorts World Sentosa.
Ministry of Hotels and Tourism data show that Myanmar hosted more than 3.08 million tourists in 2014. Tourism expenditure reached US$1.79 billion last year, the data additionally show.

Source: GGR Asia

=================================================================================
*The Colonel comes to Myanmar*
May 19, 2015 by Thiha




Yoma Strategic Holdings will soon offer Myanmar’s fast food lovers the chicken The Colonel made famous with his secret recipe of 11 different herbs and spices.

The Singapore-listed company has announced plans to bring the US fast food chain, KFC, into the country, making it the first international fast food retailer in the long-isolated nation.

It will become “the first major American quick service restaurant to establish a foothold in Myanmar,” Yoma said in the statement.

Yoma, which is teaming with KFC parent company Yum! Brands, said it planned to open several restaurants in the country’s bustling commercial hub by the end of the year. The exact date for the opening of the first KFC outlet was not released.

“Bringing KFC to Myanmar is an important step to achieving Yoma’s strategic goal to become a key player in the country’s food and beverage sector,” Yoma Executive Chairman Serge Pun said in the company’s statement to the Singapore Exchange.

That was followed by an announcement by Ogilvy Public Relations Myanmar, which is handling public relations, that all knock-off KFC restaurants in Myanmar were not part of the chain. Yoma plans to take unspecified “protective action” against what it calls unofficial KFC restaurants. The company does not yet know the exact location of all such restaurants or how many there are.

KFC, which for much of the 21st century branded its chicken as “finger lickin’ good” reports it has more than 14,000 KFC restaurants in emerging markets, including China and India. Yum! Brands, which reports about US $13bn in annual revenues, also owns Pizza Hut and Taco Bell.

However, while The Colonel may have beaten other major US restaurant chains into Myanmar, it is not the first foreign fast food firm to open in the country. South Korea’s Lotteria launched its first burger restaurant in 2013 and now has seven outlets in the country, according to its website.

Seeking a bigger place in the food and beverage business, Yoma also has real estate, agriculture, automotive and luxury tourism businesses in Myanmar, including the country’s first international department store, Parkson.

Last week, it proudly announced that it was ranked 18th among the 100 largest Singapore-listed companies in the Asean Corporate Governance Scorecard 2014. The scorecard, which is the joint initiative of the Asean Capital Markets Forum and the Asian Development Bank, examines corporate governance performance of publicly listed companies in six Asean countries – Indonesia, Malaysia, Philippines, Singapore, Thailand and Vietnam.

The assessment is based on publicly available information and benchmarked against international best practices that encourage publicly listed companies to go beyond national legislative requirements.
“Good corporate governance has been a cornerstone of the group from day one and we believe responsible business practices are key to sustainable growth, especially in an emerging market like Myanmar,” Serge Pun said.

The group has conducted seminars and workshop on responsible business to small and medium enterprises around Myanmar. It has also organised two annual shareholders’ trips to Myanmar to offer them a first-hand experience of its operations.

Source: Eleven Myanmar


----------



## Aung Zaya

some pic in Battle with Koekang Rebels...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Mitsubishi, Hitachi to invest $20m in domestic train network*
May 20, 2015 by Thiha


Riding on Myanmar’s antiquated railway network is not an experience for the impatient or infirm. American travel writer Paul Theroux, in The Great Railway Bazaar, quotes a policeman on the Yangon-Mandalay line as it breaks down for the fourth time.

“It is a slow train,” he says. “Dirty and old – old coaches, old engines.”
Not much has changed since the book was written 40 years ago. The 622-kilometre (386-mile) journey takes 15 hours to complete, according to the schedule – in reality it can take longer – and the trains and tracks have seen little repair over recent years.

But with help from Japan, several major projects are under way to upgrade and modernise the line.
On May 15, Mitsubishi Corporation and Hitachi Ltd signed a 2.4 billion yen (US$20 million) contract with state-owned Myanma Railways to supply and install railway signaling systems.
The contract will be covered by grant aid from the Japan International Cooperating Agency (JICA), and completion of the project is scheduled for June 2017.

New signalling technology to be installed includes a train monitoring system, an electric interlocking system to control turnout machines and signal lamps, and a level crossing system. These will be installed along a 140km stretch of track between Yangon Central Station and Pyuntasa Station, in Bago Region.

“Given the ageing of existing railway infrastructure in Myanmar, improvement of the quality and safety of railway services has become an urgent issue,” said a joint statement issued by the two firms.

The level crossing system will be built first, according to a Mitsubishi spokesperson, and is due for completion around the end of October 2015.

“The most important item to be upgraded is the train monitoring system which enables the control center to grasp the position of running trains,” she said. With this project as a first step, Mitsubishi Corp and Hitachi will continue to pursue opportunities for involvement in future railway infrastructure projects in Myanmar.”

In September 2014, JICA announced that it had signed a Japanese ODA Loan Agreement with the Myanmar government, to provide up to 63.166 billion yen for four projects across various sectors.

Part of this was committed to the modernisation of “Myanmar’s most important railway lines”, with the Yangon-Mandalay line identified as “the most important trunk line”.

JICA said last September that due to the country’s ageing network, railway accidents along the line occur around 100 times a year. In light of this, phase one of the Yangon-Mandalay Improvement Project will modernise old equipment and facilities to provide a safer, faster service.

In Yangon, JICA also has plans to work with Myanma Railways to upgrade the city’s circular railway line. Phase one will cover around half of the railway track, from Dayin Gone station in northwest Yangon, through southern Yangon, to Pazundaung station in the southeast.

The spokesperson for Mitsubishi Corp said that the company has plans to co-work with Hitachi on Yangon’s circular railway upgrade, though added that this has not yet been 100pc confirmed. Last year the deputy minister for transport U Myint Thein told the Amyotha Hluttaw that JICA and Myanma Railways would build a high-speed train between Yangon and Mandalay. The project is due to begin in 2015, and will take eight years. Once complete, a 100km-an-hour service will run between the two cities.

Japan is not the only country interested in upgrading Myanmar’s railways. China has long had ambitions to link a deep-sea port at Kyaukphyu in Rakhine State with Muse on the Myanmar-China border. The line would pass through Ann, Minbu, Magwe, Mandalay and Lashio. However, the scheme was put on hold last year due to public opposition.

Source: Myanmar Times


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myanmar Himalaya Mountains are situated in the northern most of Kachin State of the Union of Myanmar, bordered to India and the Tibetan Highlands of China.

The Himalaya (Abode of Snow, in Sanskrit) is the highest mountain range on earth run along Pakistan, several northern Indian states, the Kingdom of Nepal, Butang and Tibetan Highland and Myanmar. Myanmar Himalaya is the lower mountain range of southern Himalaya.

Myanmar Himalaya is the perfect place for trekking and adventure tours for those who want to explore the off the beaten treks. Khakabo Razi Mountain in Myanmar Himalaya is the highest peak in South East Asia at above 5900 metres with permanent snow field all year round above the snow line and was said to be conquered for the first time by a team of Japanese and Myanmar climbers in 1997. Putao (pronounced Bu Tao) is the gateway to the Myanmar Himalaya Mountains. Most Myanmar Himalaya mountains including Phon Gan Razi (one of the lowest range and the easiest mountains to get to) are very well blessed with heavy snow fall in the winter time usually from November till April or May.

*There are plenty of activities you could do in Myanmar Himalaya region: such as village trekking, mountain trekking, mountain biking, rafting, snow shoeing, back country and mountain ski touring.*

Myanmar Himalaya travels not only gives you a truly wonderful experience and a completely different sights and scenes from the mainland Myanmar but also gives you the opportunities to meet and experience the local hill tribes, their culture & ways of living. Your Myanmar Himalaya travel is also a mean of contributing the local people and their economy as all our crews (mountain guides, cooks, porters) are all local recruits including Hkamti Shan, RaWang and LeSu....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myanmar Army's BTR 3 in Loikkei..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*ADB signs $1b loan deal with the Myanmar government for private infrastructure development*




Deputy Minister for Finance Maung Maung Thein (L) and Asian Development Bank Vice President Stephen Groff attend a signing ceremony in Yangon. ( U Aung/Xinhua via MBT)

Posted May 29th, 2015 by ZinThu Tun (



@DealStreetAsia



feedback@dealstreetasia.com) & filed under Deals & Investment

*Share this:*

Email
Print
Twitter6
LinkedIn
Facebook
Pocket
Google
The *Asian Development Bank (ADB)* concluded a deal with the Myanmar government to allow the lender to provide $1 billion in loans, equity investments, guarantees and trade financing directly to private companies and projects in the country.

The Manila-based bank said the money will be channeled into investment projects until 2016 in areas ranging from logistics and connectivity, power generation, telecommunications and urban development, to financial sector and trade finance.

“It was difficult to reach an agreement. It took about two years to get the agreement after lawyers and the analysts studied the situation. The agreement will be helpful for the private sector,” said Dr Maung Maung Thein, deputy minister for finance.

“It is a beginning to help domestic stock exchange companies because international stock exchange companies will enter to market soon after the enactment of stock exchange law,” he added.

ADB, which has previously lent $1 billion for the public sector, estimates that the investment gap for Myanmar that needs to be filled to maintain high economic growth and achieve middle-income country status by 2030 is around $80 billion.

“The role of private sector investment in meeting infrastructure financing requirements and providing important expertise and technology is critical,” ADB Vice Chairman Stephen Groff said at the signing ceremony.

ADB Director Christopher Thieme said that the loan would be distributed immediately after the signing and the interest rate would depend on the market price. He did not comment on the repayment schedule.

The director hinted that more loans can be provided if the project is successful.


----------



## masud

black-hawk_101 said:


> Why u have problems with Pakistan? Can BD fight PAKISTAN?


why you in pdf ? i think only for trolling..............


----------



## Aung Zaya

* Rice exports to EU fall as Myanmar's jumps *
Tue, 2 June 2015
Chan Muyhong
Recent figures show that Cambodian rice exports to the European Union have declined slightly, while Myanmar’s have undergone a sharp increase.

From September to April, Cambodian rice exports to the EU dropped by 1 per cent compared to the same period last year, from 167,660 tonnes to 165,940 tonnes, according to figures released by the European Commission last week.

Myanmar’s rice exports to the EU, in contrast, increased by 81 per cent from 79,940 to 144,550 tonnes for the same period.

Industry insiders expect Cambodian rice export volumes to the European Union to level off, admitting that Myanmar is a strong competitor.

“We acknowledge them as a competitor because they are also a developing country and their rice is cheaper than our rice,” said Kim Savuth, vice president of the Cambodia Rice Federation. “Cambodia should focus on exporting fragrant rice and improving packaging to make higher margins,” Savuth said.

“Myanmar and other major rice exporters cannot produce fragrance rice as we do.”

Cambodian white rice sells at $430 per tonne, the figures reported, while there was no price estimate for Burmese rice.

According to Hun Lak, president of rice export firm Mekong Oryza Trade, Burmese rice is about $20 cheaper per tonne.

However, other factors could be behind Cambodia’s weakened EU rice exports, he said.

“The declining trend can also be due to the weakening of the Euro against the US dollar, so countries in the EU buy less but increase their production.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*
Singapore Windsor Inks Airport Retail Deal with DFS
June 4, 2015 by Thiha


Singapore Windsor Holdings Limited announced that it has secured an exclusive 10-year supply and merchandising deal with DFS, a Hong Kong-based luxury travel retailer.

According to the agreement, in addition to a duty-free store at Naypyitaw International Airport, the group will open additional duty-free outlets at the existing departure and arrival terminal of Yangon International Airport.

This will be followed by a much larger duty-free retail space when the new terminal at Yangon International Airport is completed towards the end of this year, Singapore Windsor said.

In line with the strong market trend of inbound flights to Myanmar, the number of international travellers for leisure and business is forecast to grow rapidly. The new international terminal at Yangon is expected to handle three times the current passenger traffic volume of the existing terminal.

By the end of 2015, the group will be managing and operating almost 2,000 square metres of duty-free retail space at the two key airports in Myanmar.

Singapore Windsor has recently been aggressively expanding into Myanmar, eyeing telecom infrastructure construction, car hire and rental services, and trading and distribution ventures.

Established in 1960, DFS Group is one of the world’s leading luxury travel retailer, offering products from over 700 brands through 420 locations. DFS Group said over 200 million people visited DFS stores in 2014.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

* Thai GPSC, Marubeni to develop 400-MW power plant in Myanmar *
 0
By editor on 2015-06-11 Thailand

A A A
[google-translator]
*Thai GPSC, Marubeni to develop 400-MW power plant in Myanmar*

*BANGKOK – Thailand’s Global Power Synergy PCL (GPSC) said it was joining with Japan’s Marubeni Corp and Myanmar’s EDEN Group to develop a 400-megawatt (MW) gas-fired combined-cycle power plant in Myanmar as part of its foreign expansion.*

GPSC, the flagship power business of top Thai energy firm PTT PCL, and the consortium have signed a memorandum of understanding with Myanmar’s government, Noppadol Pinsupa, the president of GPSC, said in a statement.

The power plant, to be located at Thanlyin, will serve rising demand from the residential and industrial sectors,including the Thilawa special economic zone and the Thanlyin oil refinery improvement project that the PTT group is bidding for, it said.

*Inle Lake named Myanmar's 1st biosphere reserve*



21 hours ago







YANGON, Myanmar (AP) — The U.N.'s cultural agency has named Inle Lake, with its diverse plants and animals and floating gardens, as Myanmar's first biosphere reserve to help safeguard natural ecosystems while promoting sustainable economic development.

Boatsmen on the lake are famous for their unique style of rowing with one leg, and floating gardens, mostly producing tomatoes, are cultivated, helping make the lake one of the the Southeast Asian country's most popular tourist destinations. UNESCO's statement said the lake has 267 species of birds, plus a variety of fish and other wildlife.

The designated reserve for Inle Lake, also known as Inlay Lake, covers 489,721 hectares (1,891 square miles) in southern Shan state in eastern Myanmar.

UNESCO said Wednesday that the designation was made at a council meeting in Paris. There are about 630 biosphere reserves in the world.

Inle Lake has experienced drastic droughts in the past few years, with the low water levels hindering transportation by boat, affecting livelihood of those living on the lake. Experts and environmentalists blame climate change and deforestation for the problem.


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myanmar receives over 2 bln USD contracted foreign investment in two months*

YANGON, June 15 (Xinhua) -- Myanmar received contracted foreign investment of 2.3 billion U.S. dollars in the first two months ( April-May) of the fiscal year 2015-16, sources with the Myanmar Investment Commission said Monday.





Of the foreign investment from 11 countries during the period, Singapore topped with 1.42 billion dollars.





The investment mainly flew into the sectors of energy, manufacturing as well as oil and gas.





Myanmar projects to receive 6 billion dollars's foreign investment in the current fiscal year of 2015-16 which began in April.





According to the Directorate of Investment and Company Administration, contracted foreign investment in Myanmar from 38 countries and regions reached 56.54 billion U.S.dollars in 929 projects as of the end of May this year from late 1988 when the country opened door to the outside world.





China remains as the top investor in Myanmar with 98 Chinese enterprises having invested 14.77 billion dollars, followed by Thailand with 10.29 billion dollars and Singapore with 10.24 billion dollars.





Sectorally speaking, oil and gas is leading with 19.64 billion dollars accounting for 34.74 percent, followed by power sector with 19.32 billion dollars and manufacturing with 5.65 billion dollars.





Myanmar promulgated a new foreign investment law in November 2012, replacing the over-two-decade-old 1988 similar law and reformed its investment commission in June 2014 as part of its efforts to draw more foreign investment into the country in line with its reform strategy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MAF addes a new air craft and choppers...


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myanmar to export 200,000 tonnes of rice to EU*

Myanmar expects to earn US$1 billion on exports of 200,000 tonnes of rice to European Union countries during the 2015-16 fiscal year, according to Ye Min Aubg, the secretary of the Myanmar Rice and Paddy Federation.

“We want to earn US$1 billion because at this moment we are getting between $6 million and to $7 million from the rice and paddy sector. Fewer exports than imports causes instability in the currency exchange rate. So we need to promote the export sector. Promoting the rice and paddy sector will benefit both farmers and merchants. And we will control the quality of the rice we sell. If we export low-quality rice, we won’t get paid enough. But if we export good-quality rice, not only will we get paid a good price, but also will not have to export as many tonnes of rice,” said Ye Min Aung.

He added that the rice export sector was officially promoted in 2010.

In previous years, Myanmar has exported rice to EU countries such as Belgium, Denmark and Poland.

Myanmar exported 1.4 million tonnes of rice in the 2012-13 fiscal year, 1.3 million tonnes in 2013-14 and 1.8 million tonnes of rice in 2014-15.

*Myanmar, Thailand destroy nearly $1 bn in seized drugs*

YANGON: Myanmar and Thailand on Friday (June 26) destroyed nearly $1 billion of seized narcotics to mark World Drugs Day, as the UN said East and Southeast Asia remained the world's biggest markets for synthetic drugs and heroin.

Authorities in Myanmar said drugs worth around $245 million were crushed under a steamroller or torched in three locations including the commercial hub Yangon.

The country, which is emerging from years of military rule, has long-struggled to control illegal drug production especially in its border areas where ethnic rebel groups are still active.

The "Golden Triangle" region, which covers parts of Laos, Thailand and Myanmar, was formerly one of the world's top producers of opium and heroin, until the emergence of Afghanistan as a drugs production hub.

Myanmar's eastern Shan state accounts for nearly all of the illegal poppy cultivation in the country, which remains the world's second largest opium producer.

Much of the raw material is believed to be smuggled across the border for processing into heroin in China, which is home to the world's largest number of addicts.

In Thailand authorities torched nearly 9.5 tons of drugs with a street value of nearly $600 million.

"Around 66 million pills of methamphetamine, 798 kilograms (1,750 pounds) of crystal methamphetamine, heroin weighing over 418 kilograms" were among the drugs burned, according to a Public Health Ministry statement.

The ministry also said nearly 150,000 people have entered drug treatment in the last eight months.

The value of the drugs burned is twice the amount at last year's ceremony, in a sign of the Thai junta's tough stance on drugs.

In its annual report marking World Drugs Day, the United Nations Office on Drugs and Crime (UNODC) said authorities in East and Southeast Asia seized 12 tons of heroin, the third straight increase in as many years.

But the region also "reported the highest number of synthetic drug seizures in the world" it said in a statement.

Asia remains the largest market for opium and heroin, accounting for an estimated two-thirds of all users globally.

Meanwhile methamphetamine, which is known as "yaba", or crazy medicine, in Thailand, dominates the global market for synthetic drugs "and is expanding significantly in East and South-East Asia", the UNODC added.

The body also urged governments and donor nations to pour cash into helping poor farmers find alternatives to illicit crops such as opium.

*Myanmar panel proposes minimum wage of K3600*

*





A national committee has proposed a nationwide minimum daily wage of 3600 kyat ($3.20) for all workers at the conclusion of a year of often heated debate between the Myanmar government, employers and labour representatives, the country’s media has reported.

A union representative and a Kayin state labour ministry official, both members of the national minimum wage committee, disclosed the figure to a leading Myanmar newspaper on the final day of a closed-door meeting in Yangon that appeared to deal a blow in particular to the garment industry.

Labour minister and committee chair U Aye Myint declined to confirm the amount. He told the newspaper that the minimum wage might be set between K3200 and K4000 and that the exact figure would be officially announced over the next few days.

“It is sure that the minimum wage cannot be less than K3000, even if we can’t say how much it is fixed exactly at this moment,” he told a press conference after the meeting. Ahead of the closed-door meeting Myint had promised to determine a proposed minimum wage for garment factory workers by the end of this month, despite strong opposition from employers.

Two months of consultations will be held after the proposal is officially announced, and before the issue goes to parliament for a final decision.

The committee made its decision on June 24 after a two-day workshop that brought together the labour ministry, employers and trade union representatives organised by the Union of Myanmar Federation of Chambers of Commerce (UMFCCI).

The committee, formed a year ago, includes the labour ministry, the national planning and social welfare departments, officials from states and regions, and labour and employer representatives.

Most committee members were said to be in favour of a proposed minimum wage of K3600 as a basis for the whole country. A day earlier, labour representatives had argued for K4000.

But the meeting was unable to reach a decision until the evening as representatives of the garment industry were insisting on a lower amount.

“The garment representatives made strong arguments on wages. They had been demanding wages as low as K2500,” said U Naw Aung, a labour delegate on the committee.

He said workers’ representatives appreciated that the committee agreed on a proposed K3600, even if it was less than they had pushed for, because there was an urgent need to settle the issue. Unions would now have a minimum wage on which to base proposed adjustments, he added. (SH)*


----------



## MarveL

*Myanmar’s Military Uses Political Force to Block Constitutional Changes*




_Military representatives voted on constitutional amendments at the Parliament in Naypyidaw, Myanmar, on Thursday._

EUROPEAN PRESSPHOTO AGENCY
*By THOMAS FULLER

JUNE 25, 2015
*
BANGKOK — Myanmar’s military flexed its muscle on Thursday, blocking moves to rescind its veto power in Parliament and refusing to ease a rule that helps prevent Daw Aung San Suu Kyi, the opposition leader and Nobel laureate, from eventually becoming president.

The votes in Parliament, although not unexpected, were a reassertion of military power in Myanmar, which was ruled for five decades by the armed forces but has been experimenting in recent years with a more open and democratic system.

Under the Constitution, which was written by a junta, the military controls a quarter of the seats in Parliament, enough to block any amendments to the charter.

One vote on Thursday rejected a proposal to allow the Constitution to be amended with 70 percent of votes in Parliament instead of the 75 percent required now, which would have effectively removed the military’s veto.

Lawmakers also struck down a motion to amend a clause in the Constitution that bars anyone whose spouse or children have “allegiance to a foreign power” from becoming president or vice president. Ms. Aung San Suu Kyi’s husband, who died in 1999, was a British citizen, and so are their two sons.

She would have remained ineligible even if the vote had passed, however, because the proposal would have removed only the clause relating to a candidate’s spouse.

The votes on Thursday do not preclude Ms. Aung San Suu Kyi’s party, the National League for Democracy, from winning an election scheduled for this year. The Nobel laureate remains popular in the country, and her name — as well as that of her father, Aung San, the country’s independence hero — remains the most recognizable in the land.

Members of her party said after the vote that their campaign to elect Ms. Aung San Suu Kyi as president was not over.

“We expected we would lose this vote,” said U Win Htein, a member of the party’s central executive committee. “We will continue campaigning within Parliament and outside the Parliament. At the very least, we will be showing people we are trying to amend a Constitution that they don’t want.”

Ms. Aung San Suu Kyi, who holds a parliamentary seat, took part in Thursday’s votes.

Analysts believe that her party could have significant bargaining power in the days after the election, which is expected in late October or November. Parliament selects the president and vice presidents after the election, setting the stage for political haggling between the opposition and the military establishment.

Critics say Myanmar’s military has been out of sync with the democratization of the country. Military commanders have begun offensives against a number of armed ethnic forces, even as peace talks have continued. Those talks now seem unlikely to produce a national cease-fire that the government of President Thein Sein has been seeking.

On Wednesday, a military representative in Parliament defended the army’s prominent role in the country in a speech accompanied by a slide show of tanks and heavy artillery.

“It is necessary to keep the Myanmar military in the legislative and administrative sectors in order to protect and stand by the country in its time of need,” news outlets in Myanmar quoted the lawmaker, Tin Soe, as saying.

The reassertion of military power has given rise to pessimism among those who had hoped for a swifter emergence of civilian control over the country.

“Judging from the votes today, Daw Aung San Suu Kyi should rethink whether she should contest the elections at all,” a political commentator, U Yan Myo Thein, said Thursday. “There’s no hope that she will become president.”

Wai Moe contributed reporting from Yangon, Myanmar.

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/06/26/world/asia/myanmar-parliament-constitution-vote.html?referrer=

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

*U.S. criticizes Myanmar military veto after law change fails*
By Timothy Mclaughlin and Hnin Yadana Zaw

YANGON | Fri Jun 26, 2015 6:45am EDT





By Timothy Mclaughlin and Hnin Yadana Zaw

YANGON (Reuters) - The United States said on Friday that an effective legislative veto held by Myanmar's military was undemocratic and reiterated calls for changes to the constitution, a day after lawmakers from the armed forces bloc rejected any significant amendments to the charter.

Washington has re-engaged with Myanmar since a quasi-civilian government took power in 2011, ending 49 years of military rule, with President Barack Obama investing substantial personal effort and prestige in promoting democratic reform.

The United States has pushed for the country's military to be reined in, submitting to civilian control and stepping back from the political arena.

But Thursday's parliamentary vote, in which a proposed amendment to the veto provision failed to gain the necessary support, showed the military has no immediate plans to give up its powerful influence over public affairs.

"There are provisions in Burma's constitution, such as the lack of civilian control of the military and the military's veto power over constitutional amendments, that contradict fundamental democratic principles," a spokesman from the U.S. Embassy in Yangon said.

"It will be important to the ultimate success of Burma's democratic transformation that the constitution be amended to make it appropriate for a democratic nation."

In order for proposed changes to the military-drafted constitution to be accepted, more than 75 percent of lawmakers must support the amendment. With 25 percent of Myanmar's parliament seats reserved for unelected military MPs, the bloc has an effective veto power.

A proposed amendment voted would have seen the threshold of support lowered to 70 percent, but failed, as expected, to gain enough support with lawmakers.

Military MPs said that while they did not opposed changing the constitution in the future, the time was not right and doing so now might risk instability.

"We are making the country's situation stable by putting 25 percent military MPs in the parliament," said Brigadier General Tin San Hlaing, a military MP.

"If these articles really need to be amended, the military representatives would not hesitate to do so."

The country's military has not given any indication when it might consider stepping back from its powerful political position.

Myanmar's seven-point road map for a "disciplined democracy" was first laid out more than a decade ago and former strongman Than Shwe stepped aside in 2011, but military officials have shown little will to move away from politics.

In addition to the military's seats in parliament, the commander-in-chief appoints the ministers of defense, border affairs and home affairs.

Five of the 11 members of the country's high-level National Defense and Security Council are also active military members.

A proposed change to a separate section of the constitution, which includes a provision that bars opposition leader Aung San Suu Kyi from becoming president because her children are foreign citizens, also failed to pass. 

The proposed change however, would not have gone far enough in helping secure Suu Kyi's presidential hopes, as it would only have allowed for individuals with children married to foreign citizens to hold the president's office, leaving her out.

Both amendments, if accepted, would have then needed the support of a national referendum.

Suu Kyi said after the vote that the military appeared opposed to even the slightest changes to its position. 

"If we are going to amend the constitution, we have to make big moves. Today, we can see clearly that they don't even want to make small changes," she said.

(Editing by Alex Richardson)

U.S. criticizes Myanmar military veto after law change fails

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> *Myanmar panel proposes minimum wage of K3600*
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *A national committee has proposed a nationwide minimum daily wage of 3600 kyat ($3.20) for all workers at the conclusion of a year of often heated debate between the Myanmar government, employers and labour representatives, the country’s media has reported.*
> 
> *A union representative and a Kayin state labour ministry official, both members of the national minimum wage committee, disclosed the figure to a leading Myanmar newspaper on the final day of a closed-door meeting in Yangon that appeared to deal a blow in particular to the garment industry.*
> 
> *Labour minister and committee chair U Aye Myint declined to confirm the amount. He told the newspaper that the minimum wage might be set between K3200 and K4000 and that the exact figure would be officially announced over the next few days.*
> 
> *“It is sure that the minimum wage cannot be less than K3000, even if we can’t say how much it is fixed exactly at this moment,” he told a press conference after the meeting. Ahead of the closed-door meeting Myint had promised to determine a proposed minimum wage for garment factory workers by the end of this month, despite strong opposition from employers.*
> 
> *Two months of consultations will be held after the proposal is officially announced, and before the issue goes to parliament for a final decision.*
> 
> *The committee made its decision on June 24 after a two-day workshop that brought together the labour ministry, employers and trade union representatives organised by the Union of Myanmar Federation of Chambers of Commerce (UMFCCI).*
> 
> *The committee, formed a year ago, includes the labour ministry, the national planning and social welfare departments, officials from states and regions, and labour and employer representatives.*
> 
> *Most committee members were said to be in favour of a proposed minimum wage of K3600 as a basis for the whole country. A day earlier, labour representatives had argued for K4000.*
> 
> *But the meeting was unable to reach a decision until the evening as representatives of the garment industry were insisting on a lower amount.*
> 
> *“The garment representatives made strong arguments on wages. They had been demanding wages as low as K2500,” said U Naw Aung, a labour delegate on the committee.*
> 
> *He said workers’ representatives appreciated that the committee agreed on a proposed K3600, even if it was less than they had pushed for, because there was an urgent need to settle the issue. Unions would now have a minimum wage on which to base proposed adjustments, he added. (SH)*



What do you think about the minimum wage, ko. nyi? I support it in theory but my business owning friends say it's unworkable. They do have a point as we need to keep costs down to compete with BD and our country probably doesn't have the capacity to handle all the bureaucracy but it would be a really brave step to introduce it.


----------



## Aung Zaya

ဟုတ္တယ္.. ဘရို စီးပြားေရးျပိဳဳင္လုပ္မယ္ဆိုရင္ မလြယ္ဘူး... ခုဟာက ကုန္ေစ်းႏွဳန္းၾကီးတိုင္း လစာတိုးဖို့ပဲ လုပ္ေနတယ္... အစစအရာရာ အတြက္ အသူံးစရိတ္ေတြ အရင္ ေလ်ာ့... အေျခခံ အေဆာက္အအုံေတြ မွာ မ်ားမ်ားရင္းနွီး မွရမယ္

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Vietnam PM PM ends Myanmar visit on high note*
June 29, 2015 by Thiha


NAY PYI TAW (VNS) — Initiatives by Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung at the seventh Cambodia-Laos-Myanmar-Vietnam (CLMV) Summit and the sixth Ayeyawady-Chao Phraya-Mekong Economic Co-operation Strategy (ACMECS) Summit were welcomed by member states.

During the CLMV Summit, the Vietnamese PM and leaders of Cambodia, Laos and Myanmar reiterated their commitment to foster the traditional relationship, neighbourliness and co-operation for mutual interest.

ADVERTISING
Reviewing the progress of their two-year co-ordination, they adopted an action plan in economics and trade to facilitate trade and investment.

Participating countries will spread the one-stop-shop inspection model at international border gates, utilise the potential of trans-national economic corridors such as the East-West Economic Corridor and the southern economic corridor, while developing policies to encourage investment in agriculture, industry and energy.

The PM once again reiterated the Vietnamese Government’s commitments to CLMV co-operation and hoped the four countries would continue working together to successfully realise co-operation programmes for the sake of the region.

At the end of the summit, leaders adopted a joint statement and agreed to organise the eighth CLMV Summit in Viet Nam in 2016.

The Vietnamese leader also revealed a plan to hold a high-level business dialogue on the Mekong sub-region on the margins of the eighth CLMV Summit, a joint effort by Viet Nam and the World Economic Forum.

While attending the ACMECS Summit, PM Dung and leaders hailed the progresses on goals set in the 2013-2015 action plan, especially in transport connectivity, trade and investment facilitation, development of trans-national economic corridors such as the East-West Economic Corridor and the southern economic corridor, green tourism and agriculture co-operation.

A 2016-2018 plan of action was adopted to improve the competitiveness of ACMECS economies towards transforming the group into a leading investment and tourism destination, especially in border areas, and maximising growth opportunities generated by the ASEAN Economic Community and free trade agreements.

Eight priority cooperation areas were defined. They were trade-investment, agriculture, industry-energy, transport, human resources development, tourism, healthcare and environmental protection.

Later, at a dialogue between ACMECS leaders and the business community, the Vietnamese PM said he hoped enterprises would participate more actively in the building of co-operation programmes.

Promoting trade

Prime Minister Dung yesterday also attended a ceremony to mark completion of the first phase of construction of the Hoang Anh Gia Lai Myanmar Centre he also hailed positive results obtained by the investors.

He praised Vietnamese investors for promoting trade and investment in Myanmar, saying they had made practical contributions to bilateral relations.

Invested by the Hoang Anh Gia Lai Group, the US$440 million Hoang Anh Gia Lai Myanmar Centre is the largest foreign-invested real estate project in Myanmar so far. When complete, it is expected to become an architectural highlight in Yangon City.

The first phase of the project involved construction of a shopping centre, two 27-storey office buildings and a hotel with more than 400 rooms.

Work on the second phase began this month on a 63,800sq.m land plot that will host four 28-storey buildings for apartments and offices. It is scheduled to be completed in the second quarter of 2017.

Also yesterday, the PM participated in a similar event held to inaugurate operations of the financial and insurance arms of the Bank for Investment and Development of Viet Nam (BIDV) in Myanmar.

Highlighting the potential for two countries to boost bilateral co-operation, he urged the Association of Vietnamese Investors to Myanmar (AVIM) to increase its role in supporting Vietnamese firms expand business and investment in Myanmar, focusing in particular on finance, banking and real estate.

The association should team up with relevant ministries and sectors in both countries to identify ways to resolve difficulties in implementing bilateral co-operation agreements, he said.

Dung thanked the Myanmar Government and Yangon authorities for facilitating Vietnamese investment projects in the country.

Viet Nam hoped to strengthen all-round links with Myanmar, especially in 12 priority sectors stated in the joint statement on co-operation the two countries signed in April 2010, he said.

He witnessed the signing of a memorandum of understanding on co-operation between BIDV and Myanmar’s Global Treasury Bank as well as a US$30 million credit contract between BIDV and SMIDB bank that aims to serve the development of small- and medium-size enterprises (SMEs) in Myanmar.


----------



## Waseem.Khan

With the same weapons they brutally killed Burma Muslims

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

Aung Zaya said:


> *Myanmar to export 200,000 tonnes of rice to EU*
> 
> Myanmar expects to earn US$1 billion on exports of 200,000 tonnes of rice to European Union countries during the 2015-16 fiscal year, according to Ye Min Aubg, the secretary of the Myanmar Rice and Paddy Federation.
> 
> “We want to earn US$1 billion because at this moment we are getting between $6 million and to $7 million from the rice and paddy sector. Fewer exports than imports causes instability in the currency exchange rate. So we need to promote the export sector. Promoting the rice and paddy sector will benefit both farmers and merchants. And we will control the quality of the rice we sell. If we export low-quality rice, we won’t get paid enough. But if we export good-quality rice, not only will we get paid a good price, but also will not have to export as many tonnes of rice,” said Ye Min Aung.
> 
> He added that the rice export sector was officially promoted in 2010.
> 
> In previous years, Myanmar has exported rice to EU countries such as Belgium, Denmark and Poland.
> 
> Myanmar exported 1.4 million tonnes of rice in the 2012-13 fiscal year, 1.3 million tonnes in 2013-14 and 1.8 million tonnes of rice in 2014-15.
> 
> ====
> 
> Much of this comes from Arakan. Produced using forced labor of Rohingya Muslims. Done directly under the control of Tatmadw.


----------



## Aung Zaya

DPM Teo to renew cooperation programme with Myanmar - See more at: DPM Teo to renew cooperation programme with Myanmar, AsiaOne Singapore News

*DPM Teo to renew cooperation programme with Myanmar - *

SINGAPORE - Deputy Prime Minister Teo Chee Hean will make an official visit to Myanmar's Nay Pyi Taw and Yangon from June 30 to July 2, the Ministry of Foreign Affairs (MFA) said in a statement on Monday. -

In Nay Pyi Taw, DPM Teo will call on Myanmar's president U Thein Sein, Vice President Dr Sai Mauk Kham, Union Parliament and Lower House Speaker Thura U Shwe Mann, as well as meet with Union Minister for Home Affairs Lieutenant General Ko Ko.

DPM Teo will sign an agreement on the renewal of the Singapore‑Myanmar Technical Cooperation Programme together with Vice President Sai. Vice President Sai will also host an official dinner for DPM Teo.

After his visit to Nay Pyi Taw, DPM Teo will travel to Yangon for the official opening of the OCBC Bank and United Overseas Bank branches in Yangon on July 2.

- See more at: DPM Teo to renew cooperation programme with Myanmar, AsiaOne Singapore News


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myanmar Mushrooms to be Exported to S Korea, Singapore*

Mushrooms produced in Myanmar will soon be exported to South Korea and Singapore, according to Myanmar Mushroom Producers and Traders Group.

U Nay Win, chairman of the group, said that Myanmar mushroom manufacturers had fruitful discussions with interested parties with South Korea and Singapore who are interested in importing mushrooms in big quantities from Myanmar.

“This is the first time we are discussing exports in this scale. We will try to penetrate the international market with good quality products. The mushrooms need to be fresh and clean. We can get a good price if we can maintain quality.”

The group will send samples of mushrooms that are mainly produced and consumed in Myanmar to the interested parties in South Korea and Singapore, he added.

However, the growers are ready to produce the kinds of mushrooms that are preferred in foreign countries, U Nay Win said.

Ngwe Hnin (commonly known as snow fungus, silver ear fungus and white jelly mushroom), Kyauknayut and Kaukyo (straw mushroom) are the main types of mushrooms that are consumed in Myanmar

================================================================================

*Hitachi entering joint venture in Myanmar to produce transformers*

YANGON -- Hitachi will join with a company in Myanmar to make transformers to meet the country's burgeoning power demand.
A subsidiary, Hitachi Industrial Equipment Systems, is expected to reach agreement on the joint venture next month with Myanmar's second-leading producer of transformers, Soe Electric & Machinery. The capital base will be $45 million, with Hitachi Group footing 51% and Soe providing the rest. Once approved by the government, it will be the first joint venture in power infrastructure equipment with a company outside Myanmar since the country started democratizing in 2011.

Soe Electric's two transformer plants are to be placed under the jointly owned company, and Hitachi plans to transfer its own technology. The partners aim to produce transformers as soon as year's end. Hitachi's innovative transformers, which use amorphous alloys to decrease power loss by as much as 40%, are slated to be introduced.

It is estimated that Soe Electric has a 30% share in Myanmar's transformer market. With its revamped plants, the company aims to double production in five years and raise its share to 40%. It is also considering exports to surrounding countries such as Cambodia and Laos after a couple of years.

Hitachi has electric power, information and rail operations in Myanmar. It plans to expand its business there five-fold to 30 billion yen ($242 million) in five years.

* According to the Asian Development Bank, Myanmar's GDP is projected to grow 8.3% this year, *the most in Southeast Asia. Power demand is on pace to rise at double-digit rates. Demand for transformers is also estimated to grow 17% a year. The current market, which is roughly $60 million, is seen doubling within five years.

Chinese-made transformers were the norm during Myanmar's military rule, but they can't meet the country's needs because of poor quality. However, Western companies like General Electric and Germany-based Siemens are coming into the game late because of past U.S. economic sanctions. Hitachi intends to take a leading position in this growth market through leveraging its partnership with a major local company. 

================================================================================

*Mitsubishi Electric and AGT sign technical licence agreement *

*apan, Tokyo: Mitsubishi Electric Corporation has announced that it has signed a technical license agreement with a Myanmar-based manufacturer Asia General Transformer Co., Ltd. (AGT), for the design and supervisory technical support for the production of 100 MVA 230/66 kV oil-immersed core-form transformers. *
Mitsubishi Electric will provide AGT with electrical design documents, technical assistance, technical training and consultation to enable the company to manufacture the transformers, states Mitsubishi Electric in the press release. 

Myanmar is a country with significant economic growth potential, which has increasing demands for power-supply equipment, including high-voltage transformers.

==============================================================================

===============================================================================
*ICA to loan $210 million for Thilawa SEZ development*
The Japan International Cooperation agency signed loan agreements worth US$210 million on June 30 to fund three projects of the Ministry of Electric Power, the Myanmar Port Authority and Ministry of Finance and Revenue. 

The loan is meant to contribute to the first two phases of the development of the Thilawa Special Economic Zone and generate more interest among foreign direct investors and more job opportunities within the zone. The development will consist of providing undisrupted electricity to the zone and the creation of stable industrial and other services within Yangon Region. The improvements are also expected to reduce energy wastage as well as support the growth of SMEs by channeling money through various monetary associations, increasing the capacity of the associations, drawing in investors and raising rates of production.

===================================================================================
*Gas plant studies near completion*

*




A construction site at the Thilawa Special Economic Zone. (Photo - EMG)
YANGON – Myanmar’s Eden Group and firms from Japan and Thailand are conducting a feasibility study to build a 400MW natural gas plant at Thilawa Special Economic Zone (SEZ), south of Yangon, says Chit Khaing, chairman of the Eden Group.


“The feasibility study on generating power has lasted nearly six months. The power plant project may be implemented in 2016,” said Chit Khaing.

 
The estimated cost of the plant is US$1 billion, so last May the Eden Group signed an agreement on construction with the Marubeni Corporation from Japan and GPSC Co Ltd, a subsidiary of Thailand’s PTT, as well as the Ministry of Electricity.

 
The feasibility study, an environmental and social impact study and a business plan are being completed and a location has been chosen.

 
“We are going to sell power generated to Thanlyin Township and Thilawa SEZ as well as to supply power to Yangon,” said Katsumi Miyamoto of Marubeni at last year’s signing ceremony.

 
Eden Group has a 15 per cent share in the project and the group is now exploiting oil and gas with Myanmar Offshore.
===================================================================*

*Despite obstacles, Myanmar farmers dream of resurrecting Asia’s rice bowl*

NAN TIN, MYANMAR – Wearing a pair of Chelsea football shorts and a wide-brimmed hat, Than Tun toils away in his paddy field on the outskirts of Yangon, sweat pouring down his sinewy arms.

Gruelling work that once helped Myanmar become the world’s largest rice exporter is today a Herculean and often lonely job for farmers striving to return the impoverished nation to its former grain prowess.

“No one comes here and asks about the difficulties we face,” the 40-year-old says during a break, citing voracious insects, crumbling irrigation channels and greedy middlemen as just some of the challenges preventing him making a profit.

For much of the early 20th century Myanmar was Asia’s rice bowl. But after a nominally socialist junta seized power in 1962, decades of mismanagement shattered the agriculture industry in a nation where 70 percent of inhabitants still live in the countryside.

The quasi-civilian reformist government, which took over from the military in 2011, is determined to resurrect the country’s reputation as a rice producer.

But rotting stocks, creaking infrastructure, heavily indebted farmers and minimal foreign investment are among the hurdles it faces.

Yet many economists believe helping farmers like Than Tun offers Myanmar one of the fastest ways to both alleviate poverty and turn around the country’s fortunes.

“Improvements in agriculture are one of the genuine ‘low hanging fruit’ of reforms that could do much, remarkably quickly,” said Sean Turnell, an expert on Myanmar’s economy at Australia’s Macquarie University.

“This is not just theory — we can see Vietnam as a wonderful example of what is possible. A country that could barely feed itself in the 1980s now dominates various food and commodity categories,” he added.

Sergiy Zorya, a Bangkok-based expert on rice production at the World Bank, agrees it is high time Myanmar and the international community did more to invest in rice farmers.

“A significant increase in rice productivity and yields over the next decade would offer a major opportunity to drive GDP (gross domestic product) growth, increase farming incomes, increase exports and reduce poverty,” he said.

Rice is a good poverty alleviation tool, he explains, because money actually filters down to poor farmers rather than resting in the hands of corporations or middlemen.

He points to Cambodia, which has heavily invested in improving rice production and exports. Over the past 10 years each 1 percent increase in GDP has resulted in reducing the country’s poverty rate by 5.2 percent.

“But in Laos, an economy dominated by hydro-power and mining, a 1 percent growth in GDP results in just a 0.5 percent poverty reduction,” he adds.

Myanmar is fortunate to have both huge natural resources and farming potential. But it is the former that has piqued the interest of foreign investors scrambling to access the sector as the country opens up.

On the northwestern outskirts of Yangon lies Shwe Pyi Tar, a dusty suburb of wooden shacks overshadowed by huge warehouses, where most of Myanmar’s rice harvest is milled.

Kyaw Win, who owns one of the area’s larger processing plants, is desperate for the government to clear the hurdles for foreigners to invest in the rice industry.

“Our farmers need more knowledge about how to harvest more efficiently. At the moment we are creating a lot of waste,” he said as workers hauled heavy sacks of unmilled rice behind him.

Lack of good storage facilities means most farmers are forced to sell their rice shortly after the harvest — when prices are at their lowest.

Meanwhile, Myanmar’s mills are notoriously inefficient — some are still steam-powered — and produce low-quality rice that is hard to export and sold on the cheap.

In one of Kyaw Win’s warehouses a group of Japanese technicians is installing a gleaming new $3-million mill controlled by a complicated bank of computers.

The rice wholesaler is one of the few businessmen with hard cash to buy new equipment in an industry where most find restrictive financial rules prevent them investing in modern mills.

Kyaw Win says the largest loan he can access locally is around $1.5 million, which he would need to pay off within a year. But the entrepreneur is among the luckier ones already expanding his business.

“We have plans for a bigger plant, which we’ve already ordered. That will cost $5 million-$6 million,” he said, adding that foreign investment would help other companies like his bring Myanmar’s rice production back on track.

Than Tun is also dreaming of a better future, but he has smaller goals, starting with decent irrigation.

The system for his paddy fields, only 20 km (12 miles) from fast-developing downtown Yangon, was built in his grandfather’s time while his village, Htaw Bo, still lacks electricity.

“The government is not helping the farmers much. We have to take care of the irrigation system ourselves,” he says, admitting he has never voted and taken little interest so far in the landmark election slated for later this year.

“From what I can tell there’s nothing offered for us,” he concludes. “We just have to be on our own.”

And with that he returns to his field.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Singapore Deputy PM meets Myanmar President, opposition leader*
* Singapore Deputy Prime Minister met Myanmar President Thein Sein and opposition leader Aung San Suu Kyi during his official visit to Myanmar on Wednesday (Jul 1).*

*NAY PYI TAW: Singapore Deputy Prime Minister Teo Chee Hean met Myanmar President Thein Sein and top government leaders on Wednesday (Jul 1), the second day of his official visit to Myanmar.

Mr Teo also called on Shwe Mann, head of Myanmar's ruling Union Solidarity and Development Party and Parliamentary Speaker, and held talks with opposition leader Aung San Suu Kyi.






Singapore Deputy Prime Minister Teo Chee Hean and Myanmar's opposition leader Aung San Suu Kyi. (Photo: Singapore Ministry of Foreign Affairs)

Mr Teo's visit comes at a time when Myanmar is experiencing what he described as "a period of political, economic and social transformation".

"When we work with Myanmar today, what we hope to see is a peaceful, stable, prosperous Myanmar, a Myanmar which can bring a better life to all its people," said Mr Teo. "This in itself is a very valuable thing for ASEAN and for Singapore."

General elections in Myanmar are expected to take place sometime between October and November this year, after three months of what is likely to be fierce political campaigning.

SINGAPORE-MYANMAR TIES CEMENTED IN BUSINESS






The signing ceremony of the Memorandum of Understanding to renew the Singapore-Myanmar Technical Cooperation Programme. (Photo: Singapore Ministry of Foreign Affairs)

Official visits between the two countries are regular and business ties are strong, with one in four foreign-owned companies in Myanmar coming from Singapore.

The city was also the number one source of new foreign investment in Myanmar last year, according to official figures.

Asked if Myanmar’s political uncertainty poses risks for foreign investors, Mr Teo said: “I think the businessmen who are here understand the business environment quite well and they will make their own calculations".

"They obviously see the opportunities, and that’s why they’re here,” he added.

Calling Singapore a “longstanding friend of Myanmar”, Mr Teo said his wishes for the developing country are peace, stability and progress in its transformation.

On Tuesday, Mr Teo and Myanmar Vice-President Sai Mauk Kham witnessed the signing of an agreement to extend the Singapore-Myanmar Technical Cooperation Programme for another three years.
*

==========================================================================
 
*UOB plans to facilitate $300 million in investment in 12 months *

*Singapore-based UOB plans to facilitate US$300 million in investment in Myanmar over the next 12 months, according to Ian Wong, UOB Group head of strategy and international management.

UOB is one of nine foreign banks that won a licence last year to open a Myanmar branch. It subsequently opened its branch in May.

“We are very conscious we need to bring investment into the country,” said Mr Wong.

The firm is focusing on three areas: hospitality, infrastructure including project finance as well as the energy sector, and manufacturing.

Mr Wong said he reckons overall these three will contribute to significantly to Myanmar’s GDP over the comings years.

He also said these play to UOB’s strengths of its regional network and area of expertise. The three sectors will also be significant for Myanmar’s growth, adding industry in particular will be helpful by creating jobs and encouraging spinoff investments.

The mandate given by the Central Bank of Myanmar to foreign banks is about encouraging foreign direct investment into the country, he said. At first, UOB will be working with its existing international clients looking to make Myanmar investments.

By initially focusing on existing clients that it knows as well as understanding the projects, the bank aims to make sure its loans are to successful ventures.

“Our first focus is to bring the clients we have been working with around the world into Myanmar,” said Mr Wong.

It had previously been providing offshore financing for several clients operating in Myanmar, including to Asiatech Energy in early 2014 for a gas-fired power plant in Mon State. It also provided the first onshore loan by a foreign bank branch in Myanmar in May, with a loan to Rangoon Excelsior hotel.

Most of UOB’s initial demand for loans is in US dollars, though over time it expects to shift to a combination of dollars and local currency. Foreign banks in Myanmar cannot lend directly to local companies, which are more likely to need funding in kyat.

Mr Wong said the liberalisation of the banking sector to allow the first foreign banks to enter will assist the economy.

“I think it’s a good first step by Myanmar authorities to really identify banks which can help facilitate FDI into the country, because I think the country needs it at this point in time,” he said. “I think that is an important first step.”

UOB has also set up what it calls an FDI Advisory unit in Myanmar in 2013, which aims to help businesses identify and explore opportunities in the country.

The company had a Myanmar representative office for about 20 years before opening its branch office in May. While it was prohibited from most businesses with the rep office, it did provide the opportunity to build up the bank’s knowledge base.....................................
*


----------



## Aung Zaya

==================================================================================
*MIC approves 123 companies in the current fiscal year *

*Fifteen local and foreign companies were granted approval by the Myanmar Investment Commission (MIC) in June, taking the total number of companies approved this fiscal year to 123, according to U Aung Naing Oo, secretary of the MIC.*

“Creating local job opportunities is our main focus this financial year, so MIC has approved more contract manufacturers than companies in other sectors,” said U Aung Naing Oo, adding that investments into other sectors have also been approved.

The number of contract manufacturers granted approval is 35 so far this fiscal year, accounting for 43 percent of total permissions granted, according to a statement by the Directorate of Investment and Company Administration last week.

U Aung Min, chair of the contracted manufacturers association said, “The capital needed to invest in contract manufacturing is lower than for manufacturers. Moreover, they don’t have the headache of distributing their products in the market. Most of the foreign investments in this sector are from Korea and China.”

The statement said that a majority of MIC approvals were to companies in the manufacturing sector, including agricultural production, livestock production, wood finishing production, and the production of foodstuff, with 45 approvals granted this fiscal year, which began on 1 April.

During the first three months of this financial year 39 local enterprises, 41 joint ventures between a local and a foreign company, 32 foreign investments and 11 joint ventures between foreign companies and the government were permitted to do business.

Oil and gas extraction is permitted through joint-ventures between the government and international companies, and all of these joint ventures are formed through a profit sharing agreement. Oil and gas has been the most profitable of Myanmar’s export sectors since 2013, according to an official from the Ministry of Commerce.

Of the investments proposed by local companies, 11 were in the hotel sector, said U Aung Naing Oo. “Investment into the hotel sector is increasing because it has become an important sector for tourists coming to Myanmar,” he said.

From 1988 to May 2015, 657 foreign companies have pledged US$46.2 billion in investments to Myanmar.

During that period, 26 percent of approved projects were from China, the largest source of approved foreign investment into Myanmar.

Thailand and Singapore were second and third at 18pc each, and Hong Kong in fourth at 12pc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

*News*
*2C2P Transforms Electronic Bill Payment in Myanmar*
*2C2P is strengthening Myanmar’s ecommerce infrastructure to support Myanmar’s almost 30 percent CAGR in mobile penetration and near-eight percent CAGR in the domestic economy

penetration and near-eight percent CAGR in the domestic economy
Thu, 11/06/2015 - 08:42

Emily Jarvis

2C2P
finance in Myanmar
Myanmar ecommerce
ecommerce infrastructure in Asia
CAGR
mobile penetration rate
easyBills
Myanmar Payment Union


3
inShare





2C2P, a leading Southeast Asian (SEA) payment services provider, and Myanmar Payment Union (MPU), the national payment network of the Republic of the Union of Myanmar, have launched Myanmar’s first electronic bill payment solution, easyBills. Developed by 2C2P, easyBills is available online at easyBills.com.mm.

2C2P and MPU are providing a non-cash payment option for prepaid phone top up, eliminating what was previously a cash-based, over the counter transaction. MPU consists of 21 local banks from the private and public sectors, which authorise the issuance and acceptance of all payment cards within the country. There are almost a million MPU cards in Myanmar, a number that is growing rapidly, in line with ongoing economic reforms. Using easyBills, MPU card holders can, for the first time, pay for mobile top ups. 

Aung Kyaw Moe, CEO of 2C2P said: “Although ecommerce in Myanmar is at a nascent stage, with rapidly improving mobile penetration, a growing consumer middle class, and with improved logistical and financial infrastructure, the potential for ecommerce is tremendous. Launching easyBills continues 2C2P’s path to providing a robust payment infrastructure to support Myanmar’s growth.”

The initial rollout of easyBills enables mobile users to recharge and add value to their Myanma Posts and Telecommunications (MPT), MECTel, Telenor and Ooredoo prepaid cards. By mid-June, easyBills will expand to include the payment of electricity and other utility bills with domestic utility partners. 

According to research consultancy Ovum, mobile subscriptions in Myanmar grew by 87.4 percent in 2014, to 10.7 million, catalysed by the entry of foreign telcos Telenor and Ooredoo. This, in turn, is forecast to grow at 21 percent CAGR, to reach 38.5 million by end-2019, as operators expand their networks to rural areas.

Zaw Lin Htut, CEO of Myanmar Payment Union said: “This year has been crucial for the growth in Myanmar’s ecommerce. We have achieved a number of firsts, from bringing ecommerce to Myanmar in February, to bringing electronic billing in May. Mobile penetration in Myanmar has exploded from some five million a few months ago, to more than 18 million current users. With mobile growth set to continue its upward trajectory, matched by rapid economic growth, we are pleased to be working with 2C2P, empowering the citizens of Myanmar with convenient and easy world-class payment solutions.”

McKinsey Global Institute (MGI) has forecast Myanmar’s economy to quadruple from U$45 billion in 2010, to about US$200 billion in 2030. Myanmar’s middle class, estimated at about 2.5 million in 2013, could increase to 19 million by 2030, with consumer spending almost tripling from US$35 billion to US$100 billion. Meanwhile, foreign direct investment (FDI) has risen from US$329.6 million in the 2009/10, to US$8 billion for 2014/15, according to the Myanmar Investment Commission.

“We take immense pride in building Myanmar’s ecommerce infrastructure, together with MPU, bringing electronic commerce to the country’s fifty million people,” added Aung.



2C2P has been proactively developing financial services infrastructure in Myanmar. This January, 2C2P, together with Myanmar Citizens Bank, launched ‘Citizen Card’, a reloadable prepaid card accepted by MasterCard merchants globally. In February, 2C2P developed and implemented Myanmar’s first ecommerce payment platform, together with Myanmar Payment Union (MPU), allowing Myanmar’s citizens to search, select and directly pay for online purchases for the first time. The company recently raised US$7 million in Series C funding, led by Hong Kong’s Amun Capital AG, Japan’s GMO Venture Partners Inc. 2C2P processed more than US$2.2 billion in transactions in FY2014. 

=============================================================================
2C2P is a Myanmar company which based on Thailand and Singapore... it's also one of largest service providers in it's kind in Thailand...
=============================================================================*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Lippo Group Inaugurates First Myanmar Hospital, Plans $1b Investment*





James T. Riady, Lippo Group's chief executive officer, center, poses with Indonesian officials and Myanmar partners at the inauguration of Pun Hlaing Siloam Hospital, in Yangon, Myanmar, on June 6, 2015. (Photo courtesy of Lippo Group)

*Yangon.* Lippo Group, one of Indonesia’s largest conglomerates, launched on Saturday its first hospital in Myanmar, as part of the group’s plan to spend $1 billion to build 20 hospitals in the country over the next three to five years.

The Mekong-river country serves as Lippo’s stepping stone in its expansion in the Southeast Asia region.

“We will build six to seven hospitals in Yangon, while the rest will be outside Yangon,” said Lippo chief executive James T. Riady, on the sidelines of inauguration of Pun Hlaing Siloam Hospital, its first joint venture hospital in Yangon, Myanmar, on Friday.

“The investment value of one hospital including the land is around $50 million,” he said.

Last year, Lippo entered a cooperation with Serge Pun & Associates (SPA) Group, a hospital developer controlled by Myanmar businessman Serge Pun. SPA Group’s Pun Hlaing Hospital was established nine years ago and specializes in neurosurgery.

Pun Hlaing Siloam Hospital is located in Pun Hlaing Golf Estate in Yangon, and has a capacity of 174 beds.

Serge Pun, SPA Group chairman, said he can see the similarity of his vision with Lippo’s in aiming to provide high-quality health services.

James said that Lippo will continue its cooperation with SPA Group in developing hospitals in Myanmar. Still, SPA Group reserves a right to invite a third party to participate in the future investment, he said.

Lippo will rely on its internal capital to fund the Myanmar expansion, James said. The banking system in Myanmar is far from being developed to finance such a large project, he said. In addition, around 200 business groups in Myanmar are still on the blacklist of American and European banks, constraining those companies’ ability to raise funding from global capital market, James said.

James said that Lippo also is setting its eyes for hospital expansion in Nepal, Sri Lanka, Cambodia, and Vietnam. The group plans to enter Nepal in 12 to 18 months, James said, followed by Sri Lanka.

The hospital business spearheads Lippo’s strategy in learning regulations and licensing policy in the respective countries, before deciding to invest in other business such as shopping mall and property development, James said.

Investor Daily and the Jakarta Globe are affiliated with Lippo Group.

====================================================================================


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Pun Hlaing Siloam Hospital

















looking good.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

pr1v4t33r said:


> Pun Hlaing Siloam Hospital
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking good.


thz bro.. 
how many hospitals is running by Lippon Group in Indo.. ?


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Aung Zaya said:


> thz bro..
> how many hospitals is running by Lippon Group in Indo.. ?



from their official website: Hospitals | Siloam Hospitals


----------



## alaungphaya

Good news but I hope the government reform the healthcare sector. Too many poor people are struggling to get good treatment and not just because of lack of money. A healthy workforce is a productive workforce.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Tourist Arrivals: Myanmar Up & Vietnam Down*

Prime Minister Nguyen Tan Dung has criticized the tourist industry for failing to make use of its potential and advantages for growth as Vietnam posted yet another decline in foreign tourist arrivals in the first half of this year.
Only 3.8 million international tourists visited the Southeast Asian country in the first six months, an 11.3 percent drop from the first half of last year, according to the General Statistics Office.
In June, Vietnam’s tourist arrivals suffered the 13th consecutive month-on-month slump, with more than 529,400 visitors, down 1.9 percent compared to the same month last year.
The numbers of tourists entering Vietnam in the first half by air, road and sea all declined 9.1 percent, 19.7 percent and 26.5 percent, respectively.
Industry insiders are hoping that the situation will improve starting July 1, when Vietnam begins scrapping visas for visitors from five more European countries, including Germany, France, Italy, Spain and England.
The free-visa policy is expected to lure back European tourists to Vietnam, whose packages have become costlier as the euro is weaker against the U.S. dollar.
Vietnam takes pride in its political stability and natural landscapes as potential and advantages to attract visitors, but the tourist industry has only posted “unaccepted results,” Prime Minister Dung complained as he chaired a tele-meeting with local administrations on Monday.
The premier said more efforts should be put on developing tourism, and asked relevant agencies to look to Myanmar.
“[Myanmar] will welcome five million international tourists this year and Vietnam expects to receive only seven million, so what do you comrades think?” he said from Hanoi.
“The result is unacceptable given our stable politics, beautiful nature and many other things.”
The Ministry of Planning and Investment joined the discussion by proposing that more measures be taken to have better results, besides the free-visa travel policy.
The visa exemption granted to the five Europe countries only allows a 15-day stay for each entry within one year from the effective day, according to a directive signed by the premier.
Minister of Planning and Investment Bui Quang Vinh suggested visitors from other countries should also be allowed to enjoy the visa waivers and that policy should be applicable to longer stays.
“We should scrap visas for most other countries, except those that are hit by wars or have unstable politics, to encourage tourists to come to Vietnam,” he said.
International visitors, especially investors, should also be allowed to stay in Vietnam for three months, rather than just 15 days, the minister added.
“Foreign investors pour billions of U.S. dollars into Vietnam and are frequent international flyers, and they thus always complain about the short allowed stay,” Minister Vinh said.
“There must be specific measures to solve this problem.”
Vietnam currently applies a one-sided free-visa policy to eight countries, including Japan, South Korea, Norway, Finland, Denmark, Sweden, Russia and Belarus.
The nation also has a visa-free policy for nine other Southeast Asian countries, including Brunei, Myanmar, Cambodia, Indonesia, Laos, Malaysia, Thailand, Singapore and the Philippines.

Source: Tuoitre news

BE tablets 

J.V with intel and Microsoft 














*front | BE Tablet 10*


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myanmar allows 9 more firms to make investment this month*

Myanmar allows 9 more firms to make investment this month

YANGON, July 5 (Xinhua) -- Myanmar's Investment Commission has allowed a total of nine more domestic and foreign firms to make investment in the country so far this month, an official report said Sunday.

In the form of locally owned, wholly-foreign owned or joint venture, the approved businesses including satellite pay TV operator building in Yangon, a hotel in Ngpali beach, western Rakhine state, facilities for clothing manufacturing, wood processing, value-added agricultural products processing and exportation, tri-motorcycle assembling and fire brick production in Yangon and Bago regions.

The approved businesses also cover telecom services such as a joint venture with foreign enterprises, and road upgrading work and toll collection by local investment, the report said.

Last month, the commission granted 28 investment businesses including timber processing, manufacturing of garments, paint, plastic products, sports equipment and building materials and packaging, as well as bus assembly and maintenance services, among others.

According to the commission, annual contracted foreign investment nearly doubled from 4.1 billion U.S. dollars in 2013-14 to 8.01 billion U.S. dollars in 2014-15, expecting to receive 6 billion U.S. dollars in the current fiscal year of 2015-16.

Official statistics show that foreign contracted investment in Myanmar hit 56.536 billion U.S. dollars as of May 2015 since late 1988 when the country opened to such investment.






*air of rough rubies sells for over 800,000 euros at Nay Pyi Taw sale *

*During the 52nd Gems Emporium in Nay Pyi Taw, a pair of rough rubies sold for 801,000 euros (US$884,000), although the floor price for the lot was 600,000 euros. This was the highest bid of the auction, according to the Gems Emporium Committee.*

*A local gems trader bought the ruby lot, which included two stones and weighed 79.00 carats, on June 27. The lot, which came from Mogok in Shan State, was auctioned by the Padamyar Nagar, (Ruby Dragon) group of companies, which operates through a joint venture with the Ministry of Mines.

“This was the largest bid at the emporium,” said U Win Hlaing, deputy assistant director of Myanmar Gems Enterprise, on July 1. The second-most expensive lot was a rough ruby from the Mongshu region, also in Shan State. The floor price was set at 360,000 euros and the ruby was sold for €370,000 euros.

A rubellite tourmaline which was set at a floor price of 5 million euros – the highest floor price at the emporium – was not sold. The gems emporium is held annually in Nay Pyi Taw and includes the sale of precious stones as well as jade. This year, 1.34 million euros were raised in 85 lots sold through an open tender system, and 4.15 million euros were raised in 41 lots sold through competitive bidding.*


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myanmar sets historic general election date*

Myanmar will go to the polls on 8 November in its first open general election in 25 years, officials say.

The vote is seen as a crucial next stage in steps towards full democracy.

Reform in Myanmar (also called Burma) has been under way since 2010 when military rule was replaced by a military-backed civilian government.

The ruling USDP faces a head-to-head contest with Aung San Suu Kyi's National League for Democracy. She won elections in 1990 that were scrapped.

Dozens of other parties are also expected to take part in the vote.

The election commission announcement, posted on its website, confirmed what a senior election official had told the BBC earlier on Wednesday.

The NLD won the last free general election in Myanmar in 1990 but the then-ruling military junta ignored the results.

The party boycotted a national election in 2010 because its leader was barred from standing.

Election laws said anyone serving a prison term could not stand and Ms Suu Kyi, a Nobel Peace laureate, had been convicted of breaching the terms of her house arrest in 2009. She was freed later in 2010.

Eighty-three parties are likely to contest the polls and a quarter of the 664 parliamentary seats will be reserved for the military.

A president will be chosen by parliament after the election but under the constitution Ms Suu Kyi is barred from taking the top job because her late husband was British and her two sons are British citizens.

Two weeks ago parliamentarians voted down a motion to amend this clause. They also voted to keep the army's veto over constitutional change, dealing a blow to hopes for fuller democracy.

The NLD has said it will formally announce if it intends to stand within three days of the election date officially being announced.

But Soe Win Than of the BBC Burmese Service reports all political parties must contest at least three constituencies to exist as a party.

He adds it is the first time in many decades a general election will be held with "the potential widest participation by the many opposition parties".

Ms Suu Kyi campaigned door to door on Saturday in Yangon and has hinted she will stand.


----------



## Bennedict

*Myanmar is the first buyer of Pakistani JF-17 Thunder jets*
2015/07/09 6:32 PM








ISLAMABAD: Myanmar has become the first country to purchase JF-17 Thunder fighter jets from Pakistan. Myanmar will buy 16 jets from Pakistan in the first phase whereas Pakistan is interested in selling about 24 jets to Myanmar.

According to the agreement, Pakistan will provide services for looking after the jets as well. Both the countries have started talks on this deal in March 2015. Sources also told that negotiations are also under way with other countries as well to sell JF-17 jets.

Pakistan participated in the Paris Air Show held between 15 – 21 June, 2015 in which JF-17 Thunder jets were showed to the audience from multiple countries. It was during that show when Pakistan Air Force disclosed for the first time that it has got the first order to sell JF-17 jets but it didn’t disclose the name of the buyer country and other details of the deal. Now it is disclosed that Myanmar is the first buyer of JF-17 jets.


Congrats Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Hitachi forms joint venture to make and export transformers*

Japanese company Hitachi Industrial Equipment Systems (HIES) will invest US$45 million to build a transformer factory, through a partnership with local company Soe Electric and Machinery (SEM), said the president of Hitachi, Masakazu Aoki.

He made the announcement at a press conference in Yangon on July 7, where a joint venture between the two companies was also signed. Together, they will make power and distribution transformers – SEM is the only company that makes transformers in Myanmar.

Hitachi and SEM have had a technical collaboration related to amorphous transformers since 2012. The new company, known as Hitachi SEM Company, will now apply to the MIC, and aims to start business operations by March 31, 2016.

“As businesses are developed, electricity demand in Myanmar will grow. At the moment, as the electricity transfer and distribution networks are extended, the demand for high-quality transformers is increasing,” said Mr Aoki.

HIES will take a 51 percent share in the new company and SEM will own 49pc, said U Kyaw Min Tun, director of SEM. He added that 100pc of production will be in Myanmar and that the joint venture business will hire around 400 workers. “Creating job opportunities is a priority in Myanmar and we plan to hire many local workers. I want to help improve the skills of young people,” he said.

Hitachi is a market leader in Japan, producing domestic electrical appliances such as washing machines and refrigerators as well as electrical materials related to generating and supplying electrical power.

“We will produce higher quality products with the technological assistance of Hitachi and we also plan to export our products,” U Kyaw Min Tun said, adding that in the past, SEM exported transformers for the electricity distribution industry to ASEAN countries, but high export taxes forced an end to overseas sales.

“We were exporting to Vietnam until 2013 but despite a high quality in our standards we had to stop for a while because of the taxation system. Now that we have help from Hitachi we will begin exporting again in a year,” he said.

Initially SEM Hitachi will export to countries such as Laos, Cambodia and Vietnam before considering expanding to other markets, said Mr Aoki.

“Commercial taxes were levied on export products in 2013, but exemptions have since been introduced for the purpose of increasing exports,” said the director of the Internal Revenue Department, Daw Khin Yamone Aung. “For imported goods, under the 2015 Taxation Law, several types of products have been granted tax exemptions.”

The value of the Myanmar kyat has fallen by 9 percent compared to the US dollar since the start of the year according to the official Central Bank rate and more than 17pc according to the informal market rate.

This is partly due to a weak exports sector, local businesspeople told The Myanmar Times. Myanmar needs to come up with a national exports strategy in order to become a country that supports and encourages the sector, said consultant to the Ministry of Commerce U Maung Aung.

Myanmar’s international trade volumes have risen since 2011, but over the same period the country’s trade deficit has soared. In fiscal year 2012, a surplus of $100m was recorded. In FY2013, the deficit was $91 million, rising to $2.6 billion in FY2014, according to statistics published by the Central Statistical Organisation. In FY2015, the deficit jumped another 88pc to over $4.6 billion. In the first three months of FY2016, trade has totalled more than $6.2 billion and the deficit is already over $1bn.

Source: Myanmar Times

*Infrastructure drive targets Myanmar / Japan firms promoting quality, technology*

Japanese firms are increasingly conducting infrastructure development business in Myanmar, which has become a hot spot for the infrastructure export drive being promoted by the government and private sector.


The development stems from Myanmar’s growing need to upgrade infrastructure like its electricity network to meet rapid economic growth since its transition to a democratic government in 2011.


*Hitachi, Ltd. announced on Tuesday that one of its subsidiaries, Hitachi Industrial Equipment Systems Co., will set up a joint firm with a Myanmar company to produce electric transformers — a vital component in developing electricity networks.*

 
Japanese firms have advantages in developing electric power infrastructure. *Mitsubishi Electric Corp. also formed a technological tie-up with a local electric transformer producer in June.*


*Major trading houses have been following suit. Mitsui & Co. announced plans last year to assist with gas-fired power generation in Yangon, Myanmar’s largest city, while Marubeni Corp. also said last year that it will support thermal electric power generation in the country’s south. In a similar vein, Mitsubishi Corp. has been running an international airport in Mandalay, the second-largest city, since April.*

 
Prime Minister Shinzo Abe held talks with Myanmar President Thein Sein on Saturday on the sidelines of the Mekong-Japan Summit Meeting in Tokyo, in which they agreed Japan would offer infrastructure development assistance to the Southeast Asian country.

 
Myanmar’s gross domestic product grew 7.7 percent in 2014, the highest among the emerging Southeast Asian countries. More and more foreign companies have started businesses in the country that is expected to continue posting high economic growth, earning it the nickname “Asia’s last frontier.”

 
Economic sanctions imposed under military junta rule had resulted in underdeveloped infrastructure there, however, particularly in terms of railway and road networks as well as the power grid. The measures have strained foreign enterprises in the country, prompting the Myanmar government to call for overseas investment for the development of its infrastructure.

 
With deep ties that extend back to the junta era, China is a leading investor in Myanmar’s energy sector — in the field of hydropower generation and others. Japanese companies are aiming to secure more contracts by promoting their advantages in terms of technology, quality and maintenance.Speech

 
Source: The Japan News




Bennedict said:


> *Myanmar is the first buyer of Pakistani JF-17 Thunder jets*
> 2015/07/09 6:32 PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: Myanmar has become the first country to purchase JF-17 Thunder fighter jets from Pakistan. Myanmar will buy 16 jets from Pakistan in the first phase whereas Pakistan is interested in selling about 24 jets to Myanmar.
> 
> According to the agreement, Pakistan will provide services for looking after the jets as well. Both the countries have started talks on this deal in March 2015. Sources also told that negotiations are also under way with other countries as well to sell JF-17 jets.
> 
> Pakistan participated in the Paris Air Show held between 15 – 21 June, 2015 in which JF-17 Thunder jets were showed to the audience from multiple countries. It was during that show when Pakistan Air Force disclosed for the first time that it has got the first order to sell JF-17 jets but it didn’t disclose the name of the buyer country and other details of the deal. Now it is disclosed that Myanmar is the first buyer of JF-17 jets.
> 
> 
> Congrats Myanmar



it's block II , not so bad...  hope to get assembly line in Myanmar as well.. 

*====================================================*
*Dawei SEZ finally gets green light in Tokyo*

Thailand, Japan and Burma on Saturday effectively launched the US$50 billion Dawei special economic zone by signing an agreement in Tokyo that will have a deep impact on trade and investment in Southeast Asia.

Thai Prime Minister Prayut Chan-o-cha and Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe both said the signing of the tripartite pact will boost the economic partnership between Japan and ASEAN.

Gen Prayut and Mr Abe held talks on Saturday after senior government officials of the three countries signed the memorandum on tripartite cooperation to develop the Dawei project as Burmese President Thein Sein looked on.

The signing came on the sidelines of a summit in Tokyo between leaders of Japan and the Mekong nations — Cambodia, Laos, Burma, Thailand and Vietnam — at which Japan pledged financial aid worth US$6.1 billion to the five Southeast Asian countries.

The largest of its kind in Southeast Asia, the Dawei project in Tavoy, southeastern Burma, will include a deep-sea port with the capacity to hold 250 million tonnes of cargo; an economic zone that will cover more than 200 square kilometres; factories; a coal mine and power plant for electricity; and golf courses and five-star hotels for visiting executives.

Dawei is projected to become the major gateway for the Mekong region’s trade with India, the Middle East and Africa, while linking Burma by road to Thailand, Cambodia and southern Vietnam.

“I’m convinced the signing of a memorandum of intent on the Dawei Special Economic Zone will create an opportunity to strengthen the economic partnership between Japan and ASEAN and Japan and Thailand ahead of the launch of the ASEAN Economic Community,” Mr Abe said in a joint news conference with Gen Prayut after their meeting.

When completed, the 200-square-kilometre economic zone “will become a new distribution centre for the world”, Gen Prayut said.

Under the Dawei agreement, the three countries will hold equal shares in Dawei SEZ Development Co, which will operate the project. Dawei SEZ was established to manage the Dawei project and initially it was an equal partnership between Thailand and Burma, officially known as Myanmar.

The Thai and Japanese prime ministers also welcomed recent agreements between both countries to develop the Bangkok-Chiang Mai high-speed railway and the mass transit system in Thailand.

Gen Prayut said he “highly values” Japan’s initiative in promoting “quality infrastructure investment” in Asia, and promised to take measures to improve the investment climate in Thailand.

The number of Japanese companies investing in Thailand rose to 1,552 in June 2014 from 1,379 two years earlier, according to Japanese data.

The two leaders agreed to launch a regular dialogue between the two countries on cooperation in agriculture, Mr Abe said, without elaborating.

He also expressed hope Thailand will establish a stable political system after restoring democracy, and Gen Prayut said his country is undertaking serious efforts to achieve national reconciliation.

Gen Prayut said Thailand will continue to work to strengthen ties with Japan in the security field.

Earlier, Gen Prayut told Japanese investors at a lunch that the Thai government had approved funds of 4.5 billion baht (US$140 million) to develop transport infrastructure to link Dawei to the Eastern Seaboard and Cambodia and Vietnam.

Source: Bangkok World

*Grob Aircraft begins G120TP deliveries to Myanmar*
By: Craig Hoyle
London
Source: Flightglobal.com
10:54 14 Jul 2015
Grob Aircraft has delivered half of the 20 new turboprop trainers ordered by the Myanmar air force, as it also moves towards handing over its 50th example of the G120TP.

The German manufacturer has so far supplied four customers with a combined 43 G120TPs, according to an update provided to Flightglobal. These also include Argentina and Indonesia, which have received their full orders of 10 and 18 aircraft respectively, and Mexico, which has accepted 13 from an eventual 25. Deliveries to the latter’s air force commenced in February 2015.

*Aircraft produced for Mexico and Myanmar are being equipped with a full digital cockpit, while analogue systems feature in those delivered to the other current users.*

In June, CAE USA also announced plans to buy six of the tandem-seat type to support its delivery of initial and recurrent fixed-wing pilot training services to the US Army and US Air Force. The aircraft will be operated from an airport near Fort Rucker in Alabama under the arrangement, with Grob also to provide associated ground-based training equipment.

Noting that the G120TP has a performance envelope which enables manoeuvres of up to 6_g_ to be flown, Grob says: “the potential to conduct upset recovery training was a very important criteria for the selection”.






Grob Aircraft

Meanwhile, a contract award is anticipated later this year via the Elbit Systems/KBR joint venture Affinity, to provide 23 G120TPs to deliver the elementary flying training as part of the UK Military Flying Training System (MFTS). Once fielded as replacements for the nation’s current Grob G115 Tutors, these will be operated from the Royal Air Force’s Barkston Heath and Cranwell bases in Lincolnshire.

Confirmation of the MFTS deal will boost Grob Aircraft’s total orders for the G120TP to 92 units for six operators. The type will be on static display at the Royal International Air Tattoo at RAF Fairford in Gloucestershire during 17-19 July.


----------



## Aung Zaya

finally they got MA-1 MK3..

*Myanmar commissions helos, transport aircraft*




Several aircraft and helicopters formally entered service with the Myanmar Air Force (Tatmadaw Lay) in a commissioning ceremony at the Flying Training Base in Meikhtilla (Shante) Air Station on 24 June, according to the Myanmar Ministry of Defence.

Senior General Min Aung Hlaing, Commander-in-Chief of Defence Services, noted that the commissioning of Beechcraft 1900D light transport aircraft, Grob G 120TP basic trainer aircraft, Mil Mi-35P 'Hind E' attack helicopters; Airbus Helicopters AS365 Dauphin 2s; and Bell 206 Jetranger III helicopters, has "not only strengthened the air prowess of the air force but also the national defence capability of the Tatmadaw [armed forces]."

According to Gen Hlaing, the Tatmadaw Lay has commissioned 36 new aircraft over the last four years: "29 units of four types of aircraft and 7 units of three types of helicopters." Local assembly is believed to take place at the Tatmadaw Lay's Aircraft Production and Maintenance Base in Meikhtilla.

While the numbers of aircraft were not detailed, it is known that at least half - if not all - of the 20 Grob G-120TP on order have been delivered. At the June ceremony, one Mi-35P, at least three AS365s and three Bell 206s along with a number of G-120TP trainers were on display or took part in flying demonstrations.

The AS365s will be used for search and rescue (SAR), medevac and "sea reconnaissance missions" while the Bell 206 will serve as basic trainers for pilots transitioning to Mi-2, Mi-17, and Mi-35 helicopters, Gen Hlaing said.

Other aircraft inducted on 25 February include six K-8W jet trainers along with a single ATR 42 transport and a pair of Beechcraft 1900Ds - which will also be used for SAR and surveillance missions and serve as trainers for pilots moving onto ATR 42, ATR 72, Y-8 and Airbus transports.





An Airbus Helicopters AS365 Dauphin at a 24 June 2015 commissioning ceremony at Meikthilla Air Force Base, Myanmar. (Myanmar Armed Forces)



At least half of 20 Grob G-120TP basic trainers on order have been delivered to Myanmar. (Myanmar Armed Forces)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BGF at MM-Bd border

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## alaungphaya

I can't find any English language reports but the Hluttaw approved a bill to criminalise polygamy with a maximum sentence of 10 years. Is that islamophobic?

The party's over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

* Indian ambassador talks ports, roads and solar power *
By Clare Hammond | Wednesday, 22 July 2015
2
*As the first meeting of the India-Myanmar Joint Consultative Commission (JCC) concludes in New Delhi, Gautam Mukhopadhaya, ambassador of India to Myanmar, provides an update on ambitious plans to improve connectivity between the two countries.*

*



Indian ambassador Gautam Mukhopadhaya. Photo: Aung Khant / The Myanmar Times*

“We see tremendous potential in Myanmar. It has always been rich in natural resources, but now there is a new economic opening and dynamism which will allow for a much more productive relationship,” he said last week at his colonial mansion in Yangon, known as India House.

“This will not only be a resource based relationship but one that contributes to capacity building, industry, agriculture – all the things that can impact on the livelihood of the people,” he said.

India’s main focus in Myanmar over the past few years has been two major connectivity projects. The first is a highway connecting Moreh in India to Mae Sot in Thailand, running through Myanmar. The first section of the road, from Tamu to Kalay-Kalewa in Sagaing Region, was completed last decade.

“We expect to have the budget for the next section to Yargi sanctioned and to begin work in October,” said Mr Mukhopadhaya. This will cost around US$200 million. India will also upgrade the 70 bridges along the Tamu to Kalewa section of the road. Linked to this is the upgradation of the Rih-Tiddim road. These three projects together will cost over $350 million and will take two to three years to finish, he said.

The second project is the Kaladan Multi-Modal Transit Transport project, which will connect Mizoram in India to Sittwe, the capital of Rakhine State, via the Kaladan River. The project was originally due for completion in 2014, but has been delayed.

It has three components – upgrading Sittwe Port, developing the river for inland navigation, and building up the road network. The cumulative budget for the Kaladan project will be over $450 million, said Mr Mukhopadhaya.

“The port upgrade is 95 percent ready and the jetty is around 70pc done and should be finished by the end of the year. The road component hasn’t yet begun, because there was a revision of the scope,” said Mr Mukhopadhaya.

“Initially we thought of taking the river component further upstream, but decided to extend and broaden the road segment and limit the waterway at the Rakhine-Chin border,” he said, adding that the road section will take at least three years to finish taking into account the limited working season in Myanmar.

“If Sittwe was better connected inland you could open up the entire beans and pulses belt in the arid zone. This is for the government to consider, but I believe they are alive to the possibility.”

Once the project is complete, he believes it will benefit Rakhine and Chin states. “I see it boosting both trade and industry in Rakhine State around Sittwe and along the way,” he said.

“We see it as a way of contributing to the amelioration of the conflict. Right now you have a hot-house atmosphere, but if the economy can be stimulated through trade, it would enlarge the space for productive employment, which can indirectly contribute to cohabitation between the communities.” Another focus over the next year will be border trade infrastructure, he said. “We are working on introducing a normal trade regime, so that a lot more goods can be traded, stimulating the economy and generating more revenues for both sides,” he said.

“At the moment just over 60 items can be traded. Technically we have already introduced open trade, but we don’t yet have the customs and related infrastructure. The timing depends on procedures and clearances, but let’s say it will be ready within a year,” he said.

India has a free trade agreement with the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) for goods, services and investments, and a duty-free trade preference scheme for least developed countries (LDCs). “This gives 96pc of all tariff lines duty-free access to the Indian market,” said Mr Mukhopadhaya.

“We are also developing border markets,” he said, and over the next five years other trade points are likely to open, as road connectivity improves and “the habit of trade catches on”.India is Myanmar’s third largest export market, after Thailand and China, with $1.14 billion worth of exports in fiscal year 2014, according to data from the Central Statistical Organisation. In terms of imports, India was seventh in the same year, after China, Singapore, Japan, Thailand, Malaysia and South Korea.

“Our economic relationship suffered after the hiatus in our relations in the 1960s, but we were still Myanmar’s third-largest trade partner until 2013. Even though we may have slipped temporarily in the rankings, we expect that with the economic prospects of both our countries the scope for filling that gap is very large,” said Mr Mukhopadhaya.

India plans to work increasingly closely with Myanmar in the energy sector, he said. “Side by side with the growth of our own solar energy industry, we would like to promote solar energy here,” he said. In March, the Indian government committed to an installed renewable energy capacity of 175 gigawatts by 2022 – 100GW of which will come from solar power.

“We are talking to the Ministry of Electric Power [MoEP] and the Ministry of Livestock, Fisheries and Rural Development about rural electrification. We have also proposed a memorandum of understanding to the MoEP. We are looking at medium-scale projects which benefit the regions where they are located, rather than fundamentally extractive projects,” he said.

India is also looking at how to contribute to Myanmar in agriculture and information technology (IT), he said, including capacity building projects. “Myanmar is a largely agricultural economy and I think we can contribute in a large way to the next level of industrialisation. We encourage our investors to look at sectors that are organically linked to the economy rather than something alien – a spaceship from abroad.”

In addition, India is open to partnerships in the telecommunications industry, he said. “We don’t yet have any big contracts, but would encourage Myanmar to look towards us. With our domestic digitalisation program, we are developing a huge capacity for fibre-optic and broadband connectivity.”

There are two weak points that still need to be addressed, he said. “One is the financial channels, the banking sector in particular,” he said. When Myanmar awarded branch licences to nine international banks last year, India missed out, but India is hoping for a licence in the future, he said.

“From a development point of view our experience in financial inclusion and opening up the financial sector to the private sector and international banks could be useful for Myanmar. Our banks and insurance companies are prepared to assist Myanmar in this regard.”

The other is air connectivity – India is simply not as well connected to Myanmar as Myanmar is to its other neighbours, he said. “Tourism is a growing industry and we can consider how to link tourists who come to our northeast with those who come to Myanmar,” he said.

“All we need is an enterprising airline to connect Myanmar to Imphal or Guwahati. I don’t yet have success on this, but will continue to work on both sides until one takes off. If you start the connectivity, engage the tourism and travel trade, it can be magic. All it requires is a flight and a visa – this is something just waiting to happen,” he said.
===============================================================
* Rice exports planned to the Philippines *
By Htin Lynn Aung | Monday, 20 July 2015
3
*Myanmar is in discussions to export rice to the Philippines, as it looks to diversify away from the Chinese market, according to U Ye Min Aung, secretary of the Myanmar Rice Federation (MRF).*

The federation is working toward developing multiple export markets for domestic rice, he told media on July 15. “MPF believes that relying on exports to a single market will lead to difficulties in the long-term, so we need to diversify. The Philippines has shown a continuous interest in buying Myanmar rice, so we will try to export it during this year’s rice season,” he said.

China has long been the largest importer of Myanmar rice, accounting for around 75 percent of the market, despite an import ban by Beijing which was only lifted this April. However, trade with China has recently slowed, following the arrests of several Chinese buyers on the Myanmar border.

Much of the rice trade between the two countries is conducted through the border point of Muse in Shan State, which adjoins Ruili in Yunnan province, China. The buyers were arrested for tax evasion.

“Just six or seven Chinese buyers came and bought today. China is Myanmar’s main rice export market, so Myanmar is at risk if something happens there,” said U Aung Than Oo, vice chair of MRF, on July 15.

Rice exports from Myanmar to China have grown exponentially over the past decade, but the growth of the market may stall as China’s economy slows. GDP growth in China has fallen from 10.4pc in 2011 to 7.4pc in 2014. Annual GDP growth is likely to fall to less than 7pc by 2017, according to the World Bank.

The Philippines is one of the world’s largest rice importers, so Myanmar’s rice export prospects would be improved if trade links to the archipelago could be secured, said U Aung Than Oo. The Philippines was the world’s third-largest rice importer in 2014, behind China and Nigeria, according to data from the US Department of Agriculture.

Negotiations are now under way between the MRF and the Philippines’ National Food Authority, as well as between the Myanmar and Philippine governments, said U Aung Than Oo. “The two governments are discussing a memorandum of understanding,” he said.

The Philippines imports more than 2 million tonnes of rice per year, and Myanmar would ideally export around 200,000 tonnes to the Southeast Asian economy, said U Ye Min Aung. However, the Philippines is better linked with Vietnam in terms of logistics, so Myanmar must work hard to secure a market share, he said.

Myanmar is also in negotiations to export rice to European Union countries, and is trying to increase exports to Indonesia, Japan and Malaysia. In fiscal year 2014, Myanmar exported 1.19 million tonnes of rice – exports to China accounted for around 80pc, according to data from the Central Statistical Organisation.

Myanmar has the potential to more than double its rice exports by diversifying and increasing rice production, opening its rice milling sector to direct foreign investments, and reducing export procedure costs, according to a World Bank report last June.

====================================================================
Myanmar to Boost Aromatic Rice Exports to Singapore, U.S. | Oryza

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

============================================================================
*Ngwe Saung Beach.* The untapped silver beach in Myanmar is now catching the world’s attention.*H&Co also has plans to build a new city in Ngwe Saung for the tourism and business sectors in 2017, which will demand an approximate US$1 billion in investment.*

_“Ngwe Saung Beach has a split personality. These days the northern end of the beach has the air of a weekend getaway destination for nouveau-riche Yangonites, and is home to an uninterrupted chain of walled, upscale resorts. At the southern end a palpable abandoned aura pervades, and this is where you’ll find foreign backpackers and budget bungalows. The factor linking these two disparate places is an attractive 13-mile string of sand and palms that, although it won’t rate as one of the region’s best beaches, has finer sand and clearer and deeper water than nearby Chaung Tha Beach.”_ ~ Lonely Planet




Ngwe Saung beach is situated along the western coastline of Myanmar, on Bay of Bengal, 48 km west of Pathein in the Ayeyarwaddy Region, a mere 6-hour drive from Yangon, Myanmar’s commercial hub. The beach opened to the public back in 2000 and was designed to attract individuals with larger holiday budgets. Ngwe Saung is gaining popularity in Myanmar as an ideal beach destination due to its relatively close proximity to Yangon and its many charming attributes.

With Ngwe Saung beach’s wide shore of pristine, silvery sand that stretches for about 15 km, and its access to modern amenities, both communities of locals and expatriates in Myanmar have grown to love regularly spending their weekends there.




Why go to Ngwe Saung

Visitors experience an environment surrounded by palm trees and coconut trees that line the beach. And they can even pop in at the nearby fisherman’s village, situated at the northern end of the beach, to take in the native life. The local village market hosts a number of places that serve a variety of fantastic seafood dishes, including crab, shrimp, lobster, and various types of fish, as well as shops selling locally-produced handicrafts and other local souvenirs.

_“4.5 million tourists and US$2 billion in revenue are expected to enter the country in 2015.”_ ~ Ministry of Hotels and Tourism, Myanmar

Since Ngwe Saung beach is relatively new, hotels, resorts, bungalows, and guesthouses are recently developed and sport modern facilities. Main daytime attraction in Ngwe Saung is the Elephant training camp.

There are establishments which offer an assortment of activities available to tourists such as renting a bicycle you can ride along the shore, hiring a speed boat, going horseback riding, and some are even doing Yoga on the beach.

And not far off the shore is the beautiful Love Island which is famous among beach lovers. The island can be reached on foot in the morning.




_“With flight searches from Australia up by 56%, Myanmar will be welcoming hordes of travellers in 2015. The country’s luxury accommodation offer is set to boom with some of the travel industry’s biggest names rushing to move in.”_ ~ Skyscanner

With the rapid influx of tourists in Ngwe Saung beach, it is expected to attract more and more development projects — from luxury resorts to countless shophouses. Industry experts anticipate to see this beautiful beach transform into one of Myanmar’s top beach destinations, taking the position akin to Thailand’s Phuket in the coming 5 to 10 years.




How to get there

Domestic flight via Air Bagan which flys to Pathein then a 1.5 hour transfer by land takes one to Ngwe Saung Beach. Ngwe Saung is one of the latest beach areas to undergo major developments in Myanmar.

Source: Lonely Planet, Skyscanner, Travel in Myanmar


----------



## Aung Zaya

================================================================
* Thilawa Attracts $20-m Instant Noodle Factory *
Author: Moh Moh Kyi | 29 June, 2015 07:41 am
| Vol 3 Issue 24
0 comment
2
*noodle thilawa factory Myanmar.jpg*




Michael Caronna/Reuters
Japanese instant noodles producer Acecook will establish a factory in Thilawa special economic zone, the company announced.

The factory will begin construction this year and the operation is expected to start in 2017. Acecook will invest $20 million for the factory, the total amount needed to construct the factory.

Acecook opened a branch in Yangon following the incorporation of Acecook Myanmar. The company teamed up with Japanese trading house Marubeni and a local firm to set up the joint venture in which Acecook has majority stake.

Acecook Myanmar is currently distributing and selling instant noodle packets in Myanmar which are imported from Vietnam.

Hirano Akira, managing director of Acecook Myanmar, said, “Instant noodle packets which are being sold currently are imported from foreign countries, so the taste does not match Myanmar citizens’ tastes. The Thilawa factory will produce noodles adapted for the Myanmar palette.”

The factory will be able to produce about 300 million units a year, 75 percent of Acecook’s output in Japan.

Acecook Myanmar currently distributes Hana and Kossy branded instant noodles.

The Osaka-based company currently sells its products in 46 countries.

=============================================
* Danish Firm Strikes Wind Energy Deal *
Author: Aung Phyo | 23 June, 2015 11:18 am
| Vol 3 Issue 24
0 comment
3
*vestas wind turbine.jpg*




Vestas
Danish wind turbine manufacturer Vestas Wind Systems has signed a deal with local firm Zeya & Associates to develop wind projects in Myanmar, Denmark’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs said.

The agreement is expected to ensure Myanmar with a stable energy supply and welcomes Vestas on a new market, which will manifest the company as a strong global player in the wind industry, the Danish foreign ministry said in a statement.

“The country is facing a rapidly growing demand for energy in the future, and wind energy can contribute to creating a sustainable solution meanwhile being a good business case for investors,” said Giorgio Fortunato marketing director of Vestas in Asia, in the release.

Specific details about Vestas’ projects in Myanmar have not been disclosed at this point.

According to Danish newspaper Børsen, the partnership will initially focus on developing a wind energy project of 32 megawatts in Mon state, valued at $3 million.

To date, Vestas has about 68 gigawatts of cumulative installed capacity across 73 countries, according to the firm’s website.

*Asian Firms to Target Mekong; 42pc Eye Myanmar Expansion over Ten Years: EIU *
*=================================================*
*The business landscape in Asia will change significantly over the next decade, as companies in the region focus more on new growth opportunities in countries such as Myanmar, Vietnam and Thailand, and less on China, says a new report from the Economist Intelligence Unit (EIU).


The report, integrAsian: How Asia’s economic ties are changing the business landscape, is based on a survey of 525 senior executives in seven markets in Asia and includes case studies from the energy, manufacturing and technology sectors.

 
It shows that in the next five years, Asian companies are primarily targeting China, India and Malaysia to open new offices or to build factories. In the next ten years, they will focus much more on Myanmar, Vietnam and Thailand.

 
Whereas 71 percent of respondents say they are planning to build a new factory or office in China in five years, only 23 percent will do so in ten years.

 
Firms targeting Myanmar for expansion will nearly double from 22 percent in five years to 42 percent in ten years. Similarly, companies planning to expand in Vietnam and Thailand over the next five and ten years will respectively increase from 30 percent to 38 percent and 31 percent to 36 percent. 

 
Rising labour costs in China have been widely cited as a factor driving manufacturers to consider moving production to countries in the Mekong delta.

 
The study shows that the services sector is also keen on expanding in Southeast Asia. In both the financial services and professional services industries half of the survey respondents say they are planning to open new offices in Myanmar in the next decade.

 
Despite reduced new investment interest beyond the next five years, China’s importance as one of the drivers of the region’s economy will not diminish, the report says.

 
Companies in China are poised to take advantage of growing trade links with other parts of Asia, and 41 percent of Chinese firms say they have already adopted a single sales strategy for the entire region.

 
In addition, nearly one of every five respondents says they will use the renminbi to settle 20-50 percent of their payments and invoicing over the next five years, second only to the US dollar.

 
Kevin Plumberg, the editor of the report, said: “Liberalising intra-regional trade and investment is high on the agenda of some governments in Asia, but what is striking is how companies in the region are accelerating economic integration.

 
“Pursuit of opportunities in these markets mean that today’s Asian frontier markets, such as Myanmar and Vietnam, may be the high-growth emerging markets of tomorrow.”

*

=======================================================
*Toyo-Thai to Invest $2.8 Billion for Myanmar Power Plant *

oyo-Thai Corporation Public Company Limited (TTCL) announced that it has entered into an agreement with the Department of Hydropower Planning under the Ministry of Electric Power to build and operate a 1,280 megawatt power plant.
The construction contract for the coal-fired plant at Ye township in Mon state is worth an estimated $2.3 billion, while the whole project is worth $2.8 billion, the Thailand-based construction firm said in a filing to the Stock Exchange of Thailand.

Under the 30-year concession, Toyo-Thai is expected to import about 4 million tonnes of coal a year to supply the power plant. Construction is expected to take about four to six years.

The power plant, which will supply electricity to the national grid, will be funded 75 percent from debt and the rest from equity, the company said.


----------



## Aung Zaya

* JICA proposes underground railway *
By Clare Hammond | Tuesday, 11 August 2015
33
*Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) will invest US$250 million to upgrade Yangon’s circular railway and has also proposed building two underground railway lines, as well as a light rapid transit system to improve the flow of traffic around the city.*




Yangon’s circular train is in for an upgrade as part of JICA’s ambitious plans for Yangon transit. Photo: Aung Htay Hlaing / The Myanmar Times

Such large-scale infrastructure investment is necessary, as Yangon’s population is projected to double from 5.1 million to 10 million by 2040 – or 1.5 million more people than are currently living in Bangkok, said Shigehiko Sugita, deputy director of JICA’s Southeast Asia and Pacific Department, to _The Myanmar Times_.

Unless drastic action is taken to upgrade the city’s creaking infrastructure, in five years’ time residents are likely to look back with nostalgia on the traffic jams of today, according to JICA research, which forecasts that vehicle use in Yangon could rise 22-fold over the next 25 years.

“Bangkok didn’t develop proper urban transport which is why it is so congested,” said Mr Sugita. “The good news is that Yangon – like London or Tokyo or Moscow – already has a circle line. This shows potential.”

On July 4, Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe pledged to modernise Yangon’s 46-kilometre (28-mile) circular railway and committed to a $250 million soft loan. The Japanese government, through JICA, will upgrade the infrastructure, including new trains and signalling, said Mr Sugita. Myanma Railways will be responsible for upgrading the track and tendering the existing 38 stations for redevelopment.

In the longer-term, however, Yangon faces a much bigger problem. Even if the circular railway is upgraded to an international standard with fast and frequent trains, it will not be able to support a population of more than 10 million, said Mr Sugita.

Beyond this, there are three main options – Light Rapid Transport (LRT) such as a tram or a monorail, Metro Rapid Transport (MRT) and Bus Rapid Transport (BRT), he said.

“In our Yangon comprehensive masterplan we have proposed all three, but we cannot do all of them at once. BRT is the easiest to start with as you can just use the existing route.”

In May, the government announced a modern bus system called “BRT Lite” based on a 2013 plan by JICA, which will be funded through a public-private partnership. New bus lanes will be laid out and new buses imported.

Myanma Railways believes the city needs another railway line, said Mr Sugita, adding that the authority had the idea of installing a monorail from the north to the south of the city, along the western bank of Inya Lake.

JICA is also supporting a new tram line from Kyeemindaing to Strand Hotel. “After this pilot project we will extend the line, and we are considering perhaps building a small circular tram line. LRT is easier and cheaper than MRT but it will also not be sufficient to support the entire population,” said Mr Sugita.

It costs roughly three times more to build an underground railway than to build a monorail, he said, but in the longer term an MRT would yield much better results. “They built an LRT in Manila and it’s very crowded. It’s worse than Japan. So in Yangon we are also pushing for an MRT – it’s much stronger,” he said.

“We would like to build two metro lines – one from the north to the south of Yangon and another from east to west, as well as a line to Dala and to Thilawa,” he added.

“JICA may consider funding an MRT – the master plan is now under discussion,” he said, adding that Korea and China are also interested and that both countries have already put forward proposals to the government.

In the meantime, work on the circle line upgrade will begin in 2016, following a year of planning, and the entire project is due for completion in 2020, said Mr Sugita.

The first stage of the upgrade will cover the track running through the most densely populated part of the city, from Danyingone in western Yangon to the central railway station downtown. JICA will also offer technical assistance for an extension of the circular railway which will run to the Thilawa special economic zone to the southeast of Yangon.

“Our target is for air conditioned trains to run every 10 minutes, at an average speed of 30 kilometres [19 miles] per hour,” he said – the same average speed as trains in Tokyo. Trains will be able to run up to a maximum of 80km per hour. Currently in Yangon, rickety trains without air conditioning or cushioned seats run every 10 to 40 minutes, at an average speed of 15km.

Initially JICA considered an elevated railway. “But we failed, as the centre of Yangon is on a hill and the soil is very weak. We would have had to dig 40 to 50 metres into the ground every 100m to support the track, which would have been too expensive,” said Mr Sugita.

For the circular railway upgrade, too, there are several challenges to overcome. For example, residents living along the side of the tracks have been asked to make way. “There are some houses and vegetable plantations very close to the track. The residents won’t have to move to a new location, but we have asked them to move back,” he said.

However, unlike in cities such as Manila and Phnom Penh, because the railway tracks are already in place relatively few people will need to move, he said. “Still, we have discussed the social considerations with Myanma Railways.”

Myanma Railways initially wanted the trains to be electrified but, while this is the long-term plan, the trains will initially run on diesel. “Electrification is the future goal, but if we did this now and there were still houses without power there would be some conflict, so Myanma Railways was kind enough to give up the idea,” said Mr Sugita.

 
* Myanmar allows more enterprises to make investment this month*

English.news.cn 2015-08-11 18:12:02













YANGON, Aug. 11 (Xinhua) -- Myanmar has allowed five foreign and six local enterprises totaling 11 to make investment in the country so far this month, sources with the Myanmar Investment Commission said Tuesday.


The approved businesses involving fully-owned and some joint ventures cover manufacturing of garment, bags and plastic bags under the Cut-Make-Pack system, production of aluminum, glass, metal, steel, furniture, sawn timber, flooring materials as well as establishment of data center and related service businesses.

Last month, the commission had granted nine investment businesses, including building a satellite pay TV operator in Yangon, a hotel in Ngpali beach, western Rakhine state, facilities for clothing manufacturing, wood processing, value-added agricultural products processing and exportation, tri-motorcycle assembling and fire brick production, among others.

According to the commission, annual contracted foreign investment nearly doubled from 4.1 billion U.S. dollars in 2013-14 to 8.01 billion USD in 2014-15, expecting to receive 6 billion USD in the current fiscal year of 2015-16.

Official statistics show that foreign contracted investment in Myanmar hit 56.62 billion U.S. dollars as of June 2015 since late 1988 when the country opened to such investment.

China remains the top foreign investor with 14.78 billion USD since 1988, followed by Thailand with 10.285 billion USD and Singapore with 10.249 billion USD.


----------



## Aung Zaya

* JICA proposes underground railway *
By Clare Hammond | Tuesday, 11 August 2015
37
*Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) will invest US$250 million to upgrade Yangon’s circular railway and has also proposed building two underground railway lines, as well as a light rapid transit system to improve the flow of traffic around the city.*





Yangon’s circular train is in for an upgrade as part of JICA’s ambitious plans for Yangon transit. Photo: Aung Htay Hlaing / The Myanmar Times

Such large-scale infrastructure investment is necessary, as Yangon’s population is projected to double from 5.1 million to 10 million by 2040 – or 1.5 million more people than are currently living in Bangkok, said Shigehiko Sugita, deputy director of JICA’s Southeast Asia and Pacific Department, to _The Myanmar Times_.

Unless drastic action is taken to upgrade the city’s creaking infrastructure, in five years’ time residents are likely to look back with nostalgia on the traffic jams of today, according to JICA research, which forecasts that vehicle use in Yangon could rise 22-fold over the next 25 years.

“Bangkok didn’t develop proper urban transport which is why it is so congested,” said Mr Sugita. “The good news is that Yangon – like London or Tokyo or Moscow – already has a circle line. This shows potential.”

On July 4, Japanese Prime Minister Shinzo Abe pledged to modernise Yangon’s 46-kilometre (28-mile) circular railway and committed to a $250 million soft loan. The Japanese government, through JICA, will upgrade the infrastructure, including new trains and signalling, said Mr Sugita. Myanma Railways will be responsible for upgrading the track and tendering the existing 38 stations for redevelopment.

In the longer-term, however, Yangon faces a much bigger problem. Even if the circular railway is upgraded to an international standard with fast and frequent trains, it will not be able to support a population of more than 10 million, said Mr Sugita.

Beyond this, there are three main options – Light Rapid Transport (LRT) such as a tram or a monorail, Metro Rapid Transport (MRT) and Bus Rapid Transport (BRT), he said.

“In our Yangon comprehensive masterplan we have proposed all three, but we cannot do all of them at once. BRT is the easiest to start with as you can just use the existing route.”

In May, the government announced a modern bus system called “BRT Lite” based on a 2013 plan by JICA, which will be funded through a public-private partnership. New bus lanes will be laid out and new buses imported.

Myanma Railways believes the city needs another railway line, said Mr Sugita, adding that the authority had the idea of installing a monorail from the north to the south of the city, along the western bank of Inya Lake.

JICA is also supporting a new tram line from Kyeemindaing to Strand Hotel. “After this pilot project we will extend the line, and we are considering perhaps building a small circular tram line. LRT is easier and cheaper than MRT but it will also not be sufficient to support the entire population,” said Mr Sugita.

It costs roughly three times more to build an underground railway than to build a monorail, he said, but in the longer term an MRT would yield much better results. “They built an LRT in Manila and it’s very crowded. It’s worse than Japan. So in Yangon we are also pushing for an MRT – it’s much stronger,” he said.

“We would like to build two metro lines – one from the north to the south of Yangon and another from east to west, as well as a line to Dala and to Thilawa,” he added.

“JICA may consider funding an MRT – the master plan is now under discussion,” he said, adding that Korea and China are also interested and that both countries have already put forward proposals to the government.

In the meantime, work on the circle line upgrade will begin in 2016, following a year of planning, and the entire project is due for completion in 2020, said Mr Sugita.

The first stage of the upgrade will cover the track running through the most densely populated part of the city, from Danyingone in western Yangon to the central railway station downtown. JICA will also offer technical assistance for an extension of the circular railway which will run to the Thilawa special economic zone to the southeast of Yangon.

“Our target is for air conditioned trains to run every 10 minutes, at an average speed of 30 kilometres [19 miles] per hour,” he said – the same average speed as trains in Tokyo. Trains will be able to run up to a maximum of 80km per hour. Currently in Yangon, rickety trains without air conditioning or cushioned seats run every 10 to 40 minutes, at an average speed of 15km.

Initially JICA considered an elevated railway. “But we failed, as the centre of Yangon is on a hill and the soil is very weak. We would have had to dig 40 to 50 metres into the ground every 100m to support the track, which would have been too expensive,” said Mr Sugita.

For the circular railway upgrade, too, there are several challenges to overcome. For example, residents living along the side of the tracks have been asked to make way. “There are some houses and vegetable plantations very close to the track. The residents won’t have to move to a new location, but we have asked them to move back,” he said.

However, unlike in cities such as Manila and Phnom Penh, because the railway tracks are already in place relatively few people will need to move, he said. “Still, we have discussed the social considerations with Myanma Railways.”

Myanma Railways initially wanted the trains to be electrified but, while this is the long-term plan, the trains will initially run on diesel. “Electrification is the future goal, but if we did this now and there were still houses without power there would be some conflict, so Myanma Railways was kind enough to give up the idea,” said Mr Sugita.


----------



## Aung Zaya

* Bean exports on rise. *



Monday, July 20, 2015



Comments (0)
Myanmar has earned US$81 million from the export of green beans to the EU countries from the start of the financial year to July, according to Win Myint, director of the Ministry of Commerce.

The ministry and the Ministry of Agricultural and Irrigation are conducting courses on the production of quality beans and pulses.

An official from the commerce ministry said: “We are educating bean and pulse growers on growing methods and the use of fertilizers. This programme was carried out in five townships: Thanlyin, Kyauktan, Kayan, Thongwa and Kawa. Plans are underway to extend the initiative.”

Mung beans are becoming one of Myanmar’s main agricultural exports, mainly to India with the EU market growing.

Prices for beans and pulses have risen significantly this year thanks to the dollar’s appreciation against the kyat. Rice, bean and pulse exports raise around US$1 billion annually. 

According to the Bayinnaung sales centre, mung beans sell for around Ks1.4 million per tonne.

Source: Eleven Weekly Media

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MBN News Writer
author




30 July 2015 12:54 am
Share on facebook Share on twitter Share on email Share on print More Sharing Services 6
Thailand will sign a US$1.7 billion deal to develop the first phase of the long-delayed Dawei Special Economic Zone (SEZ) in southeastern Myanmar next week, Thailand’s secretary-general of the state planning agency said in a by DownSave"> Reuters

 report on Wednesday.

Regarded as Southeast Asia’s most ambitious industrial zone project, the Dawei SEZ will comprise a 250-sq-km (100-sq-mile) deep-sea port, petrochemical and heavy industry hub in Myanmar’s south-eastern section. It is located south of Yangon, on the northern bank of the Dawei River and along the Andaman coast. The Dawei SEZ is within close proximity to Thailand, 350km west of Bangkok. The Dawei region serves as southern economic corridor of the Greater Mekong Subregion.

The signing of the US$1.7 billion Dawei deal will take place in Naypyidaw next Wednesday (August 5) between Japan, Thailand and Myanmar, according to Arkhom Termpittayapaisith, secretary-general of Thailand’s National Economic and Social Development Board.

“The Dawei project will link production in the southern economic corridor and will help Thailand enter into the supply chain of globally important industries. This will upgrade Thailand to become a developed nation,” the secretary-general said.

First phase of the Dawei project is set to include a 27-square-km industrial estate and will begin with construction of a 138-km (86 mile) road from Dawei in Myanmar’s Tanintharyi Region to Thailand’s Kanchanaburi province, 119 km northwest of Bangkok.





Dawei SEZ, trans-border corridor | Myanmar Business News | image: iges.or.jp
The article noted that Italian Thai Development Pcl and Rojana Industrial Park will have the rights to develop the first phase of the project.

The memorandum of intent to develop the Dawei Special Economic Zone in Myanmar was signed by senior government officials of Myanmar, Japan and Thailand during the 7th Japan-Mekong Summit held in Tokyo earlier this month.

Dawei SEZ will be a potential logistical asset for firms relying on the transport of goods around the crowded Malacca Strait, the world’s busiest shipping lane.


----------



## Nabil365

No matter how much Bangladeshi help burmese,they never appreciate


----------



## Aung Zaya



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> * Bean exports on rise. *
> 
> 
> 
> Monday, July 20, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> Comments (0)
> Myanmar has earned US$81 million from the export of green beans to the EU countries from the start of the financial year to July, according to Win Myint, director of the Ministry of Commerce.
> 
> The ministry and the Ministry of Agricultural and Irrigation are conducting courses on the production of quality beans and pulses.
> 
> An official from the commerce ministry said: “We are educating bean and pulse growers on growing methods and the use of fertilizers. This programme was carried out in five townships: Thanlyin, Kyauktan, Kayan, Thongwa and Kawa. Plans are underway to extend the initiative.”
> 
> Mung beans are becoming one of Myanmar’s main agricultural exports, mainly to India with the EU market growing.
> 
> Prices for beans and pulses have risen significantly this year thanks to the dollar’s appreciation against the kyat. Rice, bean and pulse exports raise around US$1 billion annually.
> 
> According to the Bayinnaung sales centre, mung beans sell for around Ks1.4 million per tonne.
> 
> Source: Eleven Weekly Media


you should export onion to Bangladesh too, it has huge demand here. You will get good cash

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> you should export onion to Bangladesh too, it has huge demand here. You will get good cash



Onion farmers look to fill Bangladesh gap
we have already been there.. in coming year, hope to rise onion export to Bangladesh..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Yoma Board Wins at Singapore Corporate Awards *





Yoma Strategic
Board of Directors of Yoma Strategic at the Singapore Corporate Awards gala.
Yoma Strategic Holdings Ltd has won Silver for the “Best Managed Board Award” (BMBA) at the 10th Singapore Corporate Awards (SCA).

This award is in the category for companies with S$300 million to S$1 billion ($220-$733 million) in market capitalisation.

The BMBA award recognises the Board with the best overall quality of corporate governance practices among Singapore-listed companies.

Serge Pun, executive chairman of the Singapore-based, Myanmar-focused firm, said the award was an “acknowledgement of our hard working Board.”

He said, “We have always believed that a well-run Board with good corporate governance practices benefits Yoma Strategic in terms of a stronger standing with the government, and increases stakeholder confidence and trust, all of which are key to sustainable growth, in an emerging market like Myanmar.”

Listed on the Main Board of the Singapore Securities by DownSave"> Exchange Trading

 Limited, Yoma has ventures in real estate, agriculture, automotive, luxury tourism and retail/F&B sectors in Myanmar.

Yoma says it takes a “conglomerate approach” to build a diversified portfolio of businesses in Myanmar, together with its partner, the SPA Group.

The annual SCA represents Singapore’s highest accolade in Corporate Governance, and is co-organised by the Institute of Singapore Chartered Accountants, Singapore Institute of Directors and The Business Times, and is supported by the Accounting and Corporate Regulatory Authority and Singapore Exchange.

Zayar Nyein
*T*


----------



## Aung Zaya

* India, Myanmar to Set up Software Development and Training Centre *
Author: Phyo Thu | 18 August, 2015 03:14 am
| Vol 3 Issue 32
0 comment
1
* of Myanmar witnessing the signing ceremony of CESDT Agreement between India and Myanmar in Kuala Lumpur on 6th August 2015.JPG*




Embassy of India
Myanmar and India have signed an agreement to set up a software development and training centre in Myitkyina in Kachin state, the Indian Embassy in Yangon said in a statement.

VK Singh, minister of state for external affairs of India, and U Wunna Maung Lwin, minister for foreign affairs, witnessed the signing of the agreement, which was signed by Dr BK Murthy, executive director, Centre for Development of Advanced Computing (C-DAC), Noida, and U Aung Lynn, permanent secretary at the Ministry of Foreign Affairs, at a ceremony in Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.

The Centre of Excellence in Software Development and Training (CESDT) project will be implemented by C-DAC, and envisages the setting up of an Information and Communication Technology Centre at Myitkyina.

The project also aims to impart teachers training and extend support for ICT curriculum development, the Indian Embassy said.

The centre, which will be accredited as an authorised Centre of C-DAC, will be set up with financial support through the ASEAN-India Cooperation Fund.

Following the lapse of international sanctions on Myanmar in 2011, India has been involved in many capacity building and human resource development projects around the country.

Japan Komatsu to manufacture mining and construction equipment...

* Komatsu Opens Myanmar Production Base *
Author: Zwe Wai | 13 August, 2015 12:46 pm
| Vol 3 Issue 31
0 comment
1
*komatsu crane.jpg*




Bloomberg
An excavator built by Komatsu Ltd scoops up coal inside a coal storage yard.
Japanese mining and construction equipment manufacturer Komatsu Ltd has established a factory in Myanmar’s second-largest city Mandalay.

Komatsu Manufacturing Myanmar Ltd (KMM), a wholly owned manufacturing and sales subsidiary of Komatsu,* will manufacture and sell “Reman” components of construction and mining equipment as well as power generators.*

The paid up capital for the new company is $5.5 million, Komatsu said.

Komatsu has recently been strengthening its Reman business, which remanufactures used components such as engines and transmissions through a variety of processes to quality on par with new ones and supply them back to the marketplace.

KMM, Komatsu’s 13th Reman factory, also represents Komatsu’s first production base related to construction and mining equipment in Myanmar. The factory, which is on an area of 11,613 square metres, will employ 14 people.

The firm said it will also manufacture power generators to help Myanmar solve its electric power supply shortage problem.

Komatsu said that in addition to Myanmar’s rapid economic development for the last few years, it is expecting growth in demand for construction and mining equipment in the long term, as Myanmar is a leading producer of jades in the world.

Komatsu has been engaged in sales and service of construction and mining equipment in Myanmar since it opened its Yangon Office in 1995.

“With KMM, Komatsu is better positioned to supply Reman products closer to customers’ jobsites, and will thus be able to help customers improve their productivity and reduce operating and maintenance costs,” the firm said in a statement.

“At the same time, Komatsu will also be able to capture aftermarket demand and work to expand sales,” it added.


----------



## Aung Zaya

======================================================================================
_*Mon State to get The Next Deep sea Port*_

* Mon State to Get Deep Water Port *
Author: Kyaw Min | 28 July, 2015 17:43 pm
| Vol 3 Issue 29
0 comment
2
*myanmar business today mbt logo.png*




A local firm is in talks with an American company to build a deep water sea port in Mawlamyine, the capital of Mon state, according to Mon State government officials.

Amherst Group LLC, based in Delaware, and Global Integrated Service Company will cooperate to construct an industrial zone and deep water port along the coast near Pa Nga and Kyaikkhami villages in Thanphyuzayat city.

Officials of Mon State government and the two companies met and discussed this matter late last month.

The project proposal is expected to be submitted by the firms to the Myanmar Investment Commission soon, officials said.

U Ohn Myint, chief minister of Mon State, said that the project will create job opportunities for local people and support the development of Mon state.
​
===========================================================================
*Nine more firms invest this month*

The Myanmar Investment Commission has allowed nine more domestic and foreign firms to invest in Myanmar so far this month, an official report said. The approved businesses include satellite pay TV, *hotel, clothing manufacturing, wood processing, value-added agricultural products processing, auto assembly, fire brick production, telecom services* and road works, the report said. Last month, the commission granted 28 investment businesses including timber processing, *garments, paint, plastic products, sports equipment and building materials and packaging, as well as bus assembly and maintenance services,* among others.

*Mandalay Industrial Harbour to Begin Operations in December *

Simikhone Ayeyarwaddy Harbour, which is being constructed in Mandalay’s Myothar Industrial City, is to begin operations in December.

The harbour is being constructed on 400 acres of land in Myothar Industrial City, which is over 10,000 acres of area.

U Tun Yin, managing director of Myothar Industrial Development Plc, told Myanmar Business Today, “The harbour is being constructed with the designs drawn by experts from Switzerland. The operation of putting on or taking off the goods on ships will start in December this year.”

Myothar Industrial City project is being implemented in six phases jointly by the Mandalay regional government and Myothar Industrial Development Plc. The ambitious project started in 2014 and will take 15 years to complete.

U Tun Yin said, “The project is specified as a 15-year project but it can be finished earlier if everything goes right.”

Investments from Myanmar, China, India and Thailand have been put in for this industrial city project. The price of land in the project is purported to be K1,100 to K6,500 per square foot on a 70-year lease. The price may change in the future depending on the demand, project officials said.

*=======================================================================================
Myanmar to export more aromatic rice to Singapore, US*

Myanmar will export greater volume of aromatic rice known locally as "Paw San" to Singapore and the United States, according to sources with the Myanmar Rice Federation (MRF). The production of Paw San rice is low as it can only be cultivated in Ayeyarwady Delta and Bago and some parts of Sagaing Regions in monsoon, said the federation. In previous fiscal year, only around 20 tonnes of Paw San rice were exported to the United States. Currently, Paw San rice is priced at around $900 per tonne.
=======================================================================================
*Myanmar sees rise in agri product exports*

Myanmar received $627.81 million from export of agricultural products in the first three months (April-June) of the fiscal year 2015-16, up over $216 million compared with the same period of the previous year, state-run media reported. A sharp rise in dollar price against Myanmar kyats and higher demand of Myanmar’s agricultural products in the international market has increased the trade volume of agricultural products, the report quoted the importers of agricultural products as saying.
===================================================================


----------



## Aung Zaya

* Kirin Comes to Myanmar with $560-m Stake in Myanmar Beer *
Author: Morley J Weston & Kyaw Min | 23 August, 2015 13:47 pm
| Vol 3 Issue 33
0 comment
1
*Myanmar beer Myanmar Brewery alcohol Kirin.jpg*




Zarni Min Naing/MBT
Japanese beer giant Kirin has acquired a majority stake in Myanmar Beer, as officially announced on August 19.

The deal will be completed through their subsidiary Kirin Holdings Singapore Pte Ltd, and the company will share its stake with military-run Myanma Economic Holdings Ltd.

The deal, worth $560 million, means that Kirin will take over Fraser and Neave’s (F&N) stake in the beer giant, which controls over 80 percent of the Myanmar’s beer market.

When contacted, an official from Myanmar Brewery declined to comment on the deal.

Singapore-based F&N was locked in a long-running dispute with their local partner after a Thai takeover forced the company to sell off its shares of their Myanmar holdings.

An agreement was finally reached on August 5, allowing the sale of foreign stake in the company.

Myanmar Brewery Ltd sold $201 million worth of beer in 2014, 90 percent of which was branded as Myanmar Beer, and almost all of the remainder being the company’s cheaper product Andaman Gold.

Kirin has subsidiaries across the Asia-Pacific region, and this will be its first entry into Myanmar. In Southeast Asia, Kirin has already established businesses in Singapore and the Philippines, including an acquisition of the Philippines’ San Miguel Beer.

The Japanese company said in a statement that Myanmar is an “exciting market with considerable prospects”, adding that high growth and increasing consumer consumption have been forecast following the country’s recent democratisation, ongoing reforms and the lifting of economic sanctions.

“Kirin aims for further growth by leveraging its own expertise in technology, product development, and research and marketing, and MBL’s business foundation. … Kirin is developing integrated beverages business under its global management system focused on Oceania, Brazil and Southeast Asia. With this latest investment in Myanmar, Kirin will further strengthen its business in the Southeast Asian region,” the statement said.

Kirin was founded in 1885 and mainly produces beer, non-alcoholic beverages and pharmaceuticals.

==================================================================================


----------



## Aung Zaya

* FDI $2.6b in First Four Months of 2015-16 *
Author: Moh Moh Kyi | 8 September, 2015 04:07 am
| Vol 3 Issue 35
0 comment
The amount of foreign investment in the first four months of this fiscal year 2015-16 stands at $2.6 billion, according to the Myanmar Investment Commission (MIC).

The amount of investment is more than three times the $0.7 billion invested in the same period of the 2014-15 fiscal year.

Investors from 36 countries have made investments in the 2015-16 fiscal year. The country that invested most is Singapore with $1.6 billion in investments.

The sector with the most foreign investments is the oil and natural gas industry. Netherlands has invested the most in this sector.

The MIC is operating with its main office in Yangon and four branch offices. It will open four more branch offices in 2015-2016 fiscal year.

The current offices are located in Yangon, Naypyitaw, Mandalay, Taunggyi and Mawlamyine.

More branch offices of the Commission will be opened in Monywa, Pathein, Dawei and Magway, according to the Commission.


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myanmar navy to receive its first of Super Drova mk 3 patrol boats with TOT .. Myanmar will start to build locally at 2016*















*Specifications*
Displacement

48 Tons (Standard)
54 Tons (Full Load)
Dimensions

Length: 73 ft 5 in (22.4 M)
Beam: 18' (5.5 M)
Draft: 3 ft 3 in (1.0 M)
Propulsion

4175 total BHP
2 MTU type 12v4000M90 diesels
2 Arneson outdrive semi-submersible props/*2 KaMeWa SII63 water jets
Performance

Speed: 45 knots (83 km/h)
Range: 700 nmi (1,300 km) at 14 knots (26 km/h)
Manning

9-12 total
Combat Systems

Missiles: AGM-114 Hellfire (Surface-to-surface type)
Guns: 1 x Typhoon 25-30 mm stabilized cannon/Oerlikon 20 mm cannon 2x12.7 mm MG, 

one 84MM Recoilless gun
Radars: 1 Raytheon type
E/O: El-Op MSIS Weapon Director


Myanmar version not sure to come with AGM-114 Hellfire but 1 x Typhoon 25-30 mm stabilized cannon is already there on board.. !! 





















activities in town..!!


----------



## rezangahir

As a Buddhist country we Indians consider you burmese as our friends and brothers and wish for your well being.

Burma should start militarise their western border as rohingya terrorist are arming themselves,I am sure the first thing they would do to kill innocent Buddhists ....mayanmar should eradicate these vermin terrorists I am sure India would definetly support you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Morocco, Myanmar to Buy Some 60 Russian BMP-3 Infantry Fighting Vehicles*
© Sputnik/ Anton Denisov
Military & Intelligence
13:10 11.09.2015(updated 13:47 11.09.2015) Get short URL
 078980
*Russian company Tractor Plants received requests for the acquisition of the BMP-3 model from Myanmar and Morocco, according to the company's spokesperson.*
NIZHNY TAGIL (Sputnik) – Morocco and Myanmar will purchase approximately 60 BMP-3 amphibious infantry fighting vehicles from Russia, the model's manufacturer announced Friday.

"As of today, we have received requests for the acquisition of the BMP-3 [model] from Myanmar and Morocco… I cannot disclose the exact amount, but we are talking about somewhere in the region of two battalions," a representative of the Russian company Tractor Plants told RIA Novosti.





© Sputnik/ Pavel Lisitsyn
Russia’s Cutting-Edge Weaponry Goes Robotic
The anti-infantry vehicles are manufactured by the Kurganmashzavod company, part of the Tractor Plants machine-building consortium.
The Tractor Plants spokesperson said talks on the purchase of the BMP-3 had not formally commenced but noted that Myanmar had also expressed interest in the BMP-3F version, which has been modified for seaworthiness and buoyancy.

Tractor Plants is one of the many domestic and foreign companies exhibiting at the 10th annual Russia Arms Expo RAE-2015 international arms show, underway in the city of Nizhny Tagil.


Read more: Morocco, Myanmar to Buy Some 60 Russian BMP-3 Infantry Fighting Vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

*Myanmar acquired 6 Super Dvora Mk3 FAC from Israel*















Myanmar Navy has order six Super Dvora Mk 3 FAC from Israel in early this year.

Myanmar military chief Senior General Min Aung Hlaing ccompanied by Vice-President of IAI RAMATA Mr. Nitzan Shaked, they rode and examined FAC Super Dvora MK3, which is the same type of FAC Myanmar Navy has ordered.

These Super Dvora Mk 3 FAC will greatly enhance the Myanmar Navy capabilities.

The Super Dvora MKIII multi-mission patrol and attack boats are manufactured by the Ramta division of Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI). The first MKIII naval crafts were handed over to the Israel Navy in 2004, following a contract signed with the Israel Ministry of Defense in January 2002.

The latest water jet-powered fast patrol craft, the Super Dvora MKIII is a successor to the Dabur, Dvora, Shapirit, and Super Dvora Mark-1 and Mark-2 boats. The new boat was first trialled in the sea in 2008 by the Israeli Navy.

The Super Dvora MKIII incorporates an aluminium hull, whose geometry enables stability in the sea at all speeds. The operational capability of the boat is enhanced by incorporating a range of capabilities in a single platform.

The modular design accepts a wide range of payloads for conducting patrol or combat missions and ensures the integration of modular systems for future requirements. The high-sustained speeds and improved sea-keeping abilities allow stability in brown and blue water operations. The boat is capable of intercepting targets at speeds nearing 50kt.

The vessel measures 27.4m in length and 5.7m in beam, and has a displacement of up to 72t. It can reach speeds exceeding 40kts.


Source: official Facebook page of Senior General Min Aung Hlaing.

Timeline Photos - Senior General Min Aung Hlaing | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

dragunov87 said:


> *Myanmar acquired 6 Super Dvora Mk3 FAC from Israel*
> 
> 
> View attachment 255909
> 
> 
> View attachment 255910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myanmar Navy has order six Super Dvora Mk 3 FAC from Israel in early this year.
> 
> Myanmar military chief Senior General Min Aung Hlaing ccompanied by Vice-President of IAI RAMATA Mr. Nitzan Shaked, they rode and examined FAC Super Dvora MK3, which is the same type of FAC Myanmar Navy has ordered.
> 
> These Super Dvora Mk 3 FAC will greatly enhance the Myanmar Navy capabilities.
> 
> The Super Dvora MKIII multi-mission patrol and attack boats are manufactured by the Ramta division of Israel Aerospace Industries (IAI). The first MKIII naval crafts were handed over to the Israel Navy in 2004, following a contract signed with the Israel Ministry of Defense in January 2002.
> 
> The latest water jet-powered fast patrol craft, the Super Dvora MKIII is a successor to the Dabur, Dvora, Shapirit, and Super Dvora Mark-1 and Mark-2 boats. The new boat was first trialled in the sea in 2008 by the Israeli Navy.
> 
> The Super Dvora MKIII incorporates an aluminium hull, whose geometry enables stability in the sea at all speeds. The operational capability of the boat is enhanced by incorporating a range of capabilities in a single platform.
> 
> The modular design accepts a wide range of payloads for conducting patrol or combat missions and ensures the integration of modular systems for future requirements. The high-sustained speeds and improved sea-keeping abilities allow stability in brown and blue water operations. The boat is capable of intercepting targets at speeds nearing 50kt.
> 
> The vessel measures 27.4m in length and 5.7m in beam, and has a displacement of up to 72t. It can reach speeds exceeding 40kts.
> 
> 
> Source: official Facebook page of Senior General Min Aung Hlaing.
> 
> Timeline Photos - Senior General Min Aung Hlaing | Facebook



i heard Myanmar also got TOT of Super Dvora 3... it's true..? or if it's correct when Myanmar will get..?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Japan's Oji kicking Myanmar output into gear*
MOTOKAZU MATSUI, Nikkei staff writer

YANGON -- Oji Holdings on Monday marked the completion of its first production base in Myanmar as the Japanese paper company set its sights on expansion in the Southeast Asian country.

The roughly $15 million facility sits in the Mingaladon Industrial Park in northern Yangon, the nation's largest city. Its annual cardboard output capacity of 30,000 tons is the equivalent of 20% of Myanmar's demand.

The plant has been in partial operation since May, processing base materials imported from Japan, Malaysia and elsewhere. An Oji affiliate in Malaysia, GS Paper & Packaging, runs the factory, built on a lot totaling some 25,000 sq. meters.

Oji became the first of the world's big papermakers to establish a major production base in Myanmar.

Chairman Kiyotaka Shindo, who attended a completion ceremony here Monday, unveiled plans to open a second Myanmar factory next summer in Thilawa, near Yangon, to produce labels and thermal paper.

Oji is rapidly expanding operations in the country, having secured a site for the second plant. It will launch a lumber business in the southeastern state of Mon this October with a Sumitomo Forestry affiliate and a local partner.

"We will bring together our group's resources for Myanmar operations," Shindo said.

================================================================================
*Is a wave of US investment on its way?*
MOTOKAZU MATSUI, Nikkei staff writer





A woman walks by Coca-Cola trucks on a rainy day in Yangon in June 2013. The company opened a bottling plant in Myanmar that month, but many U.S. businesses have hesitated to invest in the country. © Reuters

YANGON -- Myanmar's labor minister on Aug. 24 received a letter that bodes well for investment in the country.

Five U.S. and Canadian apparel industry groups, including the American Apparel & Footwear Association and the United States Fashion Industry Association, told the minister they welcome Myanmar's recent introduction of a legal minimum wage. The policy, the groups wrote, will encourage companies to put down roots in the Southeast Asian nation, spurring further economic development.

Labor and management in Myanmar had long been at loggerheads over the minimum wage issue. Running out of patience, the government in June proposed a daily rate of 3,600 kyat ($2.81). Emboldened by the letter from the U.S. groups, the administration on Aug. 28 decided to apply that minimum wage to all industrial sectors.

The U.S. was once the biggest buyer of clothes made in Myanmar. But relations between Washington and the former junta were tense. And after pro-democracy icon Aung San Suu Kyi was placed under house arrest for the third time in 2003, the U.S. banned imports from Myanmar as part of a package of sanctions.

The U.S. in 2012 lifted some of the sanctions, including the import ban. Americans, however, remained sympathetic to Suu Kyi and many U.S. companies balked at doing business in Myanmar.

Despite U.S. caution, Coca-Cola opened a bottling plant in mid-2013. KFC this year became the first U.S. fast-food chain to open a restaurant in the country. 

The letter, which arrived as Myanmar prepares to go to the polls in November, can be taken as a sign that U.S. reluctance is easing. Although Suu Kyi is constitutionally barred from becoming president, speculation that she will play a prominent role in the next government is reducing the "reputational risk" that comes with investing in Myanmar, according to an executive with an international law firm.

Some non-U.S. companies have avoided Myanmar out of deference to Washington, but they are starting to move ahead with investments. The U.S. is widely expected to further ease restrictions on business dealings with Myanmar -- provided the elections are deemed sufficiently free and fair.

*Shrinking blacklist*

Even given U.S. caution, foreign investment in Myanmar has surged.
Since taking power after the previous general elections in November 2010, President Thein Sein has carried out a series of reforms to court investors and spur the economy. In the four years through fiscal 2014 ended in this March, foreign direct investment totaled $18.1 billion. In the 22 years to 2010, when the country was under military rule, it brought in only $36 billion or so. 
In the days of the junta, most investment came from Chinese companies, which built power plants and dams among other large projects in Myanmar. In recent years, businesses from Europe and elsewhere in Asia have stepped up. Japanese companies are playing prominent roles, developing Myanmar's first special economic zone in Thilawa, southeast of Yangon, and helping to manage state-owned telecommunications company MPT. 

Still, greater U.S. involvement would make a big difference. The letter from the apparel organizations is but one sign that the U.S.-Myanmar thaw continues.

The U.S. government maintains sanctions on certain Myanmar individuals and companies regarded as close to the former junta. But in April, Washington scrubbed two companies in the Dagon Group -- a construction conglomerate -- from the blacklist. The group's chairman, Win Aung, was also removed.

"I was surprised," Win Aung told the Nikkei Asian Review. The move "enables us to further cooperate with foreign companies looking to invest in Myanmar." 

Many expect the U.S. to clear more names off the list soon, as long as the November elections are seen by the West as credible. So far, things look promising: Suu Kyi's National League for Democracy, which boycotted the 2010 vote, intends to take part, as do other opposition parties. International observers are likely to be sent to Myanmar to monitor the process. 

*Hanging in the balance*

Smooth elections, of course, could still result in complications. If the nation ends up with a weaker government, economic reforms could lose momentum.

The Thein Sein administration has made bold moves to modernize the economy. It abolished a murky dual exchange rate system in spring 2012, opened up the banking sector to foreign companies in fall 2014 and did the same for the insurance market in 2015.

The opening of the banking sector, in particular, faced strong opposition from local financial institutions and politicians. The government's strong power base -- the ruling party and other pro-administration lawmakers hold three-quarters of parliamentary seats -- made it possible. If opposition parties gain ground, it could result in more fractious politics.

Key legislation, including a corporate law revision that would ease restrictions on foreign ownership of domestic companies, has been left for the next parliamentary session. There are concerns that a standoff between ruling and opposition parties could stall these bills. 

If the NLD wins the largest number of seats, its ability to govern will be put to the test. Democracy activists close to Suu Kyi form the core of the party; some observers question the group's economic policy expertise and whether it would do enough to lure foreign investment.

Maung Maung Thein, Myanmar's deputy finance minister, downplayed concerns that the elections could hinder reform.

"Whoever wins, the direction of economic policy will not change," said the deputy minister, who is overseeing the creation of the Yangon Stock Exchange, the country's first full-fledged bourse. This project, too, will require politicians to do their part, since regulations related to stock trading have yet to be set. 

Is a new wave of foreign investment -- including hefty sums from the U.S. -- about to propel Myanmar to the next stage of economic growth? The November elections are likely to determine the answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> i heard Myanmar also got TOT of Super Dvora 3... it's true..? or if it's correct when Myanmar will get..?


I don't think Israel will transfer tech to Myanmar. But the six vessels is just for the first batch and another six will come soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

dragunov87 said:


> I don't think Israel will transfer tech to Myanmar. But the six vessels is just for the first batch and another six will come soon.


ok... 12 is not bad..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Does myanmar have have any special force?(just curious)


----------



## Aung Zaya

Israel Tightening Security Ties With Myanmar, Despite Western Sanctions

Senior General Min Aung Hlaing's unannounced visit was the first time in 55 years that a military leader from the country formally known as Burma visited Israel.
Gili Cohen Sep 17, 2015 12:09 PM








Rivlin and Min Aung Hlaing during the Myanmar general’s visit.Senior General Min Aung Hlaing's Facebook

Jews in 1939, Rohingya in 2015: Will the world act to prevent a 21st century SS St. Louis?
West has not learned lesson of Holocaust refugees

Myanmar’s military chief of staff made an official visit to Israel last week, the first military leader from that country, formerly known as Burma, to come here in 55 years. Myanmar is being sanctioned by the United States and European Union - though less stringently than before - due to its recent history of harsh military rule.

In an unusual move, the visit by Senior General Min Aung Hlaing was not announced by Defense Minister Moshe Ya’alon’s office. The general met with Ya’alon, IDF Chief of General Staff Gadi Eisenkot, and President Reuven Rivlin.

Myanmar, which is holding elections in November, has had diplomatic relations with Israel since 1955, and had reportedly scheduled this visit to open a new chapter in bilateral relations and advance security cooperation. Hlaing was accompanied by a delegation of senior military officers from the country’s ground, air, and naval forces.

read more: Israel Tightening Security Ties With Myanmar, Despite Western Sanctions - Diplomacy and Defense - Haaretz
============================================================================
A Myanmar Navy Personnel with U.S Navy Seal Wing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Aung Zaya said:


> ok... 12 is not bad..



12 is not bad at all. 

Congrats, bro!



Aung Zaya said:


> *Japan's Oji kicking Myanmar output into gear*
> MOTOKAZU MATSUI, Nikkei staff writer
> 
> YANGON -- Oji Holdings on Monday marked the completion of its first production base in Myanmar as the Japanese paper company set its sights on expansion in the Southeast Asian country.
> 
> The roughly $15 million facility sits in the Mingaladon Industrial Park in northern Yangon, the nation's largest city. Its annual cardboard output capacity of 30,000 tons is the equivalent of 20% of Myanmar's demand.
> 
> The plant has been in partial operation since May, processing base materials imported from Japan, Malaysia and elsewhere. An Oji affiliate in Malaysia, GS Paper & Packaging, runs the factory, built on a lot totaling some 25,000 sq. meters.
> 
> Oji became the first of the world's big papermakers to establish a major production base in Myanmar.
> 
> Chairman Kiyotaka Shindo, who attended a completion ceremony here Monday, unveiled plans to open a second Myanmar factory next summer in Thilawa, near Yangon, to produce labels and thermal paper.
> 
> Oji is rapidly expanding operations in the country, having secured a site for the second plant. It will launch a lumber business in the southeastern state of Mon this October with a Sumitomo Forestry affiliate and a local partner.
> 
> "We will bring together our group's resources for Myanmar operations," Shindo said.
> 
> ================================================================================
> *Is a wave of US investment on its way?*
> MOTOKAZU MATSUI, Nikkei staff writer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A woman walks by Coca-Cola trucks on a rainy day in Yangon in June 2013. The company opened a bottling plant in Myanmar that month, but many U.S. businesses have hesitated to invest in the country. © Reuters
> 
> YANGON -- Myanmar's labor minister on Aug. 24 received a letter that bodes well for investment in the country.
> 
> Five U.S. and Canadian apparel industry groups, including the American Apparel & Footwear Association and the United States Fashion Industry Association, told the minister they welcome Myanmar's recent introduction of a legal minimum wage. The policy, the groups wrote, will encourage companies to put down roots in the Southeast Asian nation, spurring further economic development.
> 
> Labor and management in Myanmar had long been at loggerheads over the minimum wage issue. Running out of patience, the government in June proposed a daily rate of 3,600 kyat ($2.81). Emboldened by the letter from the U.S. groups, the administration on Aug. 28 decided to apply that minimum wage to all industrial sectors.
> 
> The U.S. was once the biggest buyer of clothes made in Myanmar. But relations between Washington and the former junta were tense. And after pro-democracy icon Aung San Suu Kyi was placed under house arrest for the third time in 2003, the U.S. banned imports from Myanmar as part of a package of sanctions.
> 
> The U.S. in 2012 lifted some of the sanctions, including the import ban. Americans, however, remained sympathetic to Suu Kyi and many U.S. companies balked at doing business in Myanmar.
> 
> Despite U.S. caution, Coca-Cola opened a bottling plant in mid-2013. KFC this year became the first U.S. fast-food chain to open a restaurant in the country.
> 
> The letter, which arrived as Myanmar prepares to go to the polls in November, can be taken as a sign that U.S. reluctance is easing. Although Suu Kyi is constitutionally barred from becoming president, speculation that she will play a prominent role in the next government is reducing the "reputational risk" that comes with investing in Myanmar, according to an executive with an international law firm.
> 
> Some non-U.S. companies have avoided Myanmar out of deference to Washington, but they are starting to move ahead with investments. The U.S. is widely expected to further ease restrictions on business dealings with Myanmar -- provided the elections are deemed sufficiently free and fair.
> 
> *Shrinking blacklist*
> 
> Even given U.S. caution, foreign investment in Myanmar has surged.
> Since taking power after the previous general elections in November 2010, President Thein Sein has carried out a series of reforms to court investors and spur the economy. In the four years through fiscal 2014 ended in this March, foreign direct investment totaled $18.1 billion. In the 22 years to 2010, when the country was under military rule, it brought in only $36 billion or so.
> In the days of the junta, most investment came from Chinese companies, which built power plants and dams among other large projects in Myanmar. In recent years, businesses from Europe and elsewhere in Asia have stepped up. Japanese companies are playing prominent roles, developing Myanmar's first special economic zone in Thilawa, southeast of Yangon, and helping to manage state-owned telecommunications company MPT.
> 
> Still, greater U.S. involvement would make a big difference. The letter from the apparel organizations is but one sign that the U.S.-Myanmar thaw continues.
> 
> The U.S. government maintains sanctions on certain Myanmar individuals and companies regarded as close to the former junta. But in April, Washington scrubbed two companies in the Dagon Group -- a construction conglomerate -- from the blacklist. The group's chairman, Win Aung, was also removed.
> 
> "I was surprised," Win Aung told the Nikkei Asian Review. The move "enables us to further cooperate with foreign companies looking to invest in Myanmar."
> 
> Many expect the U.S. to clear more names off the list soon, as long as the November elections are seen by the West as credible. So far, things look promising: Suu Kyi's National League for Democracy, which boycotted the 2010 vote, intends to take part, as do other opposition parties. International observers are likely to be sent to Myanmar to monitor the process.
> 
> *Hanging in the balance*
> 
> Smooth elections, of course, could still result in complications. If the nation ends up with a weaker government, economic reforms could lose momentum.
> 
> The Thein Sein administration has made bold moves to modernize the economy. It abolished a murky dual exchange rate system in spring 2012, opened up the banking sector to foreign companies in fall 2014 and did the same for the insurance market in 2015.
> 
> The opening of the banking sector, in particular, faced strong opposition from local financial institutions and politicians. The government's strong power base -- the ruling party and other pro-administration lawmakers hold three-quarters of parliamentary seats -- made it possible. If opposition parties gain ground, it could result in more fractious politics.
> 
> Key legislation, including a corporate law revision that would ease restrictions on foreign ownership of domestic companies, has been left for the next parliamentary session. There are concerns that a standoff between ruling and opposition parties could stall these bills.
> 
> If the NLD wins the largest number of seats, its ability to govern will be put to the test. Democracy activists close to Suu Kyi form the core of the party; some observers question the group's economic policy expertise and whether it would do enough to lure foreign investment.
> 
> Maung Maung Thein, Myanmar's deputy finance minister, downplayed concerns that the elections could hinder reform.
> 
> "Whoever wins, the direction of economic policy will not change," said the deputy minister, who is overseeing the creation of the Yangon Stock Exchange, the country's first full-fledged bourse. This project, too, will require politicians to do their part, since regulations related to stock trading have yet to be set.
> 
> Is a new wave of foreign investment -- including hefty sums from the U.S. -- about to propel Myanmar to the next stage of economic growth? The November elections are likely to determine the answer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nihonjin1051 said:


> 12 is not bad at all.



Actually, i like more Typhoon on board than Super Dvora Mk3 itself.. bro





*Main Features:*

Battle proven
Highly accurate in day and night operations
Lightweight
No deck penetration is required
Simple operation with high reliability
Cost effective
Modular design enable future upgrades
Typhoon Versions:

Typhoon GSA - hosts gun and surface to air missile launchers
Typhoon DSA - hosts decoys and surface to air missiles launchers
Typhhon GS - hosts gun and surface-to-surface (SPIKE-ER) missiles
Typhoon G - hosts a 20/23 mm gun and electro-optic systems
Mini Typhoon - hosts medium caliber (12.7 mm) machine gun
the fact i like most is it can be upgraded as we like.. Gun + SAM , Gun+SSM , Gun + decoys..
if possible , hope to see more Typhoon on our FACs..








Nihonjin1051 said:


>



BTW, Thilawa was Grand Opened.. 

47 factories will be operated by the end of this year...
====================================================================
*Myanmar inaugurates US$1.5 billion economic zone ahead of elections*
* Myanmar's vice president opened on Wednesday a US$1.5 billion manufacturing complex aimed at luring investment and creating jobs, showcasing government work on developing the economy in the run-up to a general election.*





Japan's Finance Minister Taro Aso (C) and Myanmar's Vice President Nyan Tun (R) visit a factory after the opening ceremony of the Thilawa Special Economic Zone at Thanlyin township outside Yangon September 23, 2015. REUTERS/Soe Zeya Tun



THILAWA, Myanmar: Myanmar's vice president opened on Wednesday a US$1.5 billion manufacturing complex aimed at luring investment and creating jobs, showcasing government work on developing the economy in the run-up to a general election.

Vice President Nyan Tun, a close ally of President Thein Sein, unveiled the first phase of the 2,400-hectare (5,900-acre) Thilawa Special Economic Zone at a ceremony at the site, an hour's drive from the commercial capital of Yangon.

The plan is for the zone eventually to host about 100 factories employing more than 40,000 people.

"I personally take this moment as a dream come true," Nyan Tun said at the opening ceremony.

The project has been backed by the Japanese government and its trading houses, including Mitsubishi Corp, Marubeni Corp and Sumitomo Corp as well as the Japan International Cooperation Agency.

Nyan Tun said the zone would boost Myanmar's ties with Japan.

The project's opening will also likely boost Thein Sein's ruling Union Solidarity and Development Party as it ramps up its campaign ahead of Myanmar's first general elections since the end of military rule, on Nov 8.

The military-backed party has centred its campaign on showcasing investment, economic growth and reforms under the semi-civilian government it has led since reforms began in 2011.

"Thanks to the leadership of President Thein Sein, Myanmar has been reformed in terms of democracy, national reconciliation and economic reforms step by step," Japanese Finance Minister and Deputy Prime Minister Taro Aso said in a speech at the ceremony.

Myanmar has had close ties with China in recent years and Japan has been seen as striving to build its economic relations with Myanmar since the lifting of most sanctions by Western government in response to reforms.

Of the total 2,400 hectares earmarked for the complex, the government on Wednesday opened the first 400 hectares, where more than 70 per cent of the land has been parcelled out to 48 companies from 13 countries.

Foreign direct investment in the impoverished country of more than 50 million people jumped to US$8.1 billion in the last fiscal year from US$329.6 million in 2009/2010, before the military stepped back from power.

The International Monetary Fund forecast the Myanmar economy would grow 8.5 per cent this year.

Myanmar is planning two other Special Economic Zones - in Dawei, a southern port near the Thai border and Kyaukpyu on the its Bay of Bengal coast in the west but the government has made Thilawa the priority.

(Reporting by Hnin Yadana Zaw; Editing by Robert Birsel)

- Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myawaddy industrial zone set for 2017 opening*
October 2, 2015 by Thiha


An industrial zone under development in Kayin State is expected to open in fiscal year 2017, according to officials.

The Myawaddy industrial zone is being built on a 201-acre site between Myawaddy and Thingan Nyi Naung, just 7 miles (11 kilometres) from the Thai-Myanmar border.

“The state government hasn’t set a time limit on the project, but it will mostly be ready in 2016 to 2017,” Kayin State’s Minister for Industry U Saw Kyi Lin told The Myanmar Times.

When the local government granted Nyi Naung Oo Company a land lease in 2013 to build the zone, it was set to be used for regional industry.

However, it has since been reclassified as an economic zone at the advice of the Myanmar Investment Commission (MIC) because of its proximity to the Thai border.

Under the 2012 Foreign Investment Law, foreign business is forbidden within 10 miles of Myanmar’s borders with neighbouring countries, unless in an industrial zone that has been approved by the Myanmar Investment Commission (MIC).

The zone has since seen an influx of applications from Thailand, mostly in partnership with local companies based in Myawaddy, said U Saw Kyi Lin.

The nearby border crossing to the Thai city of Mae Sot is Myanmar’s second busiest overland trade point, after Muse in Shan State on the border with China. Basic amenities are 90 percent complete, according to Nyi Naung Oo’s project director U Kyaw Tint. He added that 450 plots have been demarcated and that at least 15 factory owners have applied, mostly in the garment and consumer goods sectors.

A shoe factory, an automobile spare parts manufacturer and a galvanised iron sheet factory are among those hoping to start business, he said.

Myawaddy is one of three industrial zone projects in Kayin State, along with the Payathonsu industrial zone and the Hpa-an industrial zone – a 100-acre industrial park which opened to foreign investors earlier this year.

The project was intended to be completed within five years, but was delayed due to a lack of electricity and regional instability.

Minister U Saw Kyi Lin dispelled concerns about whether the infrastructure at the Myawaddy industrial zone would be up to scratch, saying that it benefits from 24-hour electricity from neighbouring Thailand.

“Thailand’s electricity is better than Myanmar’s and there will be a guaranteed 24-hour supply,” he said.

Nyi Naung Oo Company has applied for MIC permission to buy electricity from Thailand and is in discussions with Thailand’s Enova Power to supply electricity to the entire zone, said U Kyaw Tint.

The developer began selling land plots late last year and also offers leases to foreigners, as they cannot purchase property under Myanmar law.


----------



## Aung Zaya



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bdslph

as soon as all sanction and black list is removed i guess myanmar will be aggressive in buying more weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

bdslph said:


> as soon as all sanction and black list is removed i guess myanmar will be aggressive in buying more weapons



nope.. we can able to focus on quality and what we need coz of variety of choices at that time..


----------



## sa-sha

Gentlemen, don't want to read long essay or report, ...
just give us title, photos and short note along with original links....
glad to hear about Myanmar and her update news...
just heard that Thai's princess Sirindhorn has visited to Dawei,Myanmar. how about Dawei deep-sea port project?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

sa-sha said:


> Gentlemen, don't want to read long essay or report, ...
> just give us title, photos and short note along with original links....



thz for suggestion..!! bro..  we will try to post in brief and more photos in next time..



sa-sha said:


> just heard that Thai's princess Sirindhorn has visited to Dawei,Myanmar. how about Dawei deep-sea port project?



Here is the brief of Dawei SEZ bro..

Myanmar is currently operating 3 SEZ along its maritime border.. While China is willing to do in Kyouk-Phyu SEZ , the rest 2 SEZs are in the hand of Japan.. it will be a major hub for investment in flow..









Thilawa which is located at the mouth of the Yangon river, 20 kilometres south of Yangon, the commercial and industrial centre of country is Myanmar-Japan co-operation..

the Dawei port is located approximately 700km from Yangon and 300km from* the western hub of the East-West Economic Corridor*. Although the Dawei port has a geographic advantage with regard to market access to Thailand, Myanmar’s main trade partner, it is far from the traditional industrial clusters of Myanmar.This project is developed by contribution of Myanmar-Japan-Thailand..

the potential of Thilawa and Dawei SEZ... Both are Japan's Investment...







the road connection of 2 SEZ and SEA nations.. we're now upgrading the road connection with Myanmar territory..





Specification of Dawei SEZ..





DSEZ connecting with GMS Economic Corrider..






Location of DSEZ...












After Japan join DSEZ together with Thailand and Myanmar, the initial phase is developing and will be completed in Q2 2016..
Japan, Thailand and Myanmar to Jointly Develop Dawei Port | World Maritime News
Dawei Special Economic Zone Project Kicks Off | World Maritime News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## asad71

To the Bamars the peoples and resources of the peripheral conquered states are for exploitation for the exclusive benefit of the ruling Bamars.


----------



## Aung Zaya

asad71 said:


> To the Bamars the peoples and resources of the peripheral conquered states are for exploitation for the exclusive benefit of the ruling Bamars.


----------



## asad71

rezangahir said:


> As a Buddhist country we Indians consider you burmese as our friends and brothers and wish for your well being.
> 
> Burma should start militarise their western border as rohingya terrorist are arming themselves,I am sure the first thing they would do to kill innocent Buddhists ....mayanmar should eradicate these vermin terrorists I am sure India would definetly support you.


Rohingyas are Arakanese Muslims. Whatever they are doing, they do in their country, Arakan. This has nothing to do with BD.


----------



## Aung Zaya

rezangahir said:


> As a Buddhist country we Indians consider you burmese as our friends and brothers and wish for your well being.
> 
> Burma should start militarise their western border as rohingya terrorist are arming themselves,I am sure the first thing they would do to kill innocent Buddhists ....mayanmar should eradicate these vermin terrorists I am sure India would definetly support you.



 bro


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> bro


yak-130 delivery has been started brother


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> yak-130 delivery has been started brother



yea.. i already known via BD defense forum.. it will assembled some parts in BD... congratz BD..!! 

some Malaysian Investments..

Maybank officially launches Myanmar operations - Business News | The Star Online

Malaysian franchise industry making inroads in Myanmar | New Straits Times | Malaysia General Business Sports and Lifestyle News

==================================================================================

EU Myanmar Trade Development programme launched | Mizzima

Myanmar to get SL Agritech assistance | The Manila Times Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya




----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myanmar Tourism Federation sets up rep office in Tokyo*
October 7, 2015 by Thiha


THE Myanmar Tourism Federation (MTF) last week opened its second overseas representative office in Tokyo, following the launch of the first one in the US earlier this year.

“MTF now has a mutual agreement with the Japanese Public Diplomacy Association (PDA) with an aim to encourage the growth of Japanese travellers to Myanmar,” said Sai Kyaw Ohn, deputy minister at the Ministry of Hotels and Tourism Myanmar.

Phyoe Wai Yar Zar, joint secretary general at MTF and chairman of Myanmar Tourism Marketing, added: “By opening this office in Tokyo, we will promote destination Myanmar through PDA’s services.”

The move to attract more Japanese tourists to Myanmar is derived from MTF’s goal to support sustainable, long-term growth by attracting high-value, low-impact travellers.

“Japanese tourist arrivals are currently at 58,527 with a growth rate of 12 per cent so far this year. This means approximately US$1.8 billion of direct tourism income,” said Sai Kyaw Ohn.

According to MTF figures, international tourist arrivals from January to August this year reached nearly three million, a 50 per cent growth over the same period last year.

Source: TTG Asia

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bell Helicopters to Fly Over Myanmar | Myanmar Business Today


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Angry Jamati jealous that Burma is bigger, more resource rich and much lower population density than his overpopulated about to be flooded delta swamp.
> 
> This is why this fool wants a "greater" Bangladesh if you look at his proposterous theories of N.E India and "Indian occupied Bengal" being integrated into Bangladesh.
> 
> Laughing at his desperate, delusional statements is the absolute best thing to do...and also the constant stream of pictures and developments of Burma. Well done @Aung Zaya.
> 
> Keep reminding this idiot @asad71 of the reality of the situation.



@asad71...!!?? let him shout what he want.. bro.. i also response just with a laugh whenever he post something idiotic here.. LOL


----------



## Aung Zaya




----------



## Aung Zaya




----------



## Aung Zaya

MIC forecasts Mandalay foreign investment boom

IFC to finance $40m Myanmar-based gas turbine project

Keeping the FDI spigot flowing in Myanmar | Bangkok Post: news

*Foreign investment projected at US$12 billion*




Zone A of the Thilawa Special Economic Zone, a focus of investment. (Photo-Phyo Wai)
The country’s foreign investment is projected at US$12 billion for this fiscal year, Dr Aung Tun Thet, presidential economic adviser, told the Myanmar Global Investment Forum in Nay Pyi Taw.

The Myanmar Investment Commission member said: “The country has the potential for a massive inflow of foreign investment. Last fiscal year’s total foreign investment amounted to US$8.1 billion. This year will see more investment. It may reach US$12 billion. We welcome non-traditional investment. We accept investment in the media and entertainment sectors.”

Foreign investment is expected to rise if the November 8 election is completed successfully.

Dr Aung Thura, CEO of the Thura Swiss research and consulting firm, said: “The current foreign investment is just what is permitted. But businesses are still unable to start. Investment is not in cash. Investors will start businesses if there is a healthy environment after the election.”

Pyae Wa Tun, CEO of Parami Energy Group of Companies, said: “Whichever party wins the election must deal with many issues. For instance, taxes cannot be fully collected on goods imported through the borders. We must tackle such issues. Civil service reform is needed. The country needs investment in human resources if it is going to catch up with other nations. We need to develop small- and medium-sized enterprises. These issues need to be tackled whatever party comes to power.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Wow 8 billion FDI and 12 billion projected for this year.

Great job to Myanmar!

What are the major investments going on and which countries are the sources?

India, Burma, Thailand and China must further increase the connectivity between them by using Burma as the crossroads.

Some news to provide heartburn to @asad71  :

FDI in Bangladesh drops 4.74 percent in one year -
bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Wow 8 billion FDI and 12 billion projected for this year.
> 
> Great job to Myanmar!
> 
> What are the major investments going on and which countries are the sources?
> 
> India, Burma, Thailand and China must further increase the connectivity between them by using Burma as the crossroads.
> 
> Some news to provide heartburn to @asad71 :
> 
> FDI in Bangladesh drops 4.74 percent in one year -
> bdnews24.com



Thz.. bro  

Singapore is top in list of investment with approx $2B for Q2 of this year followed by Netherland with $430M (up from $302 M for the whole year) , India with approx $300M ( up from $208M) , Japan with $150M ... 

Myanmar also attracted the new investors even from loas , Samoa , Maritius , Republic of Marshall Island.. 
China is surprisingly bottom of the list just with $53M but HK and Macau is top 6 and 8.. 

Hottest sectors are oil and gas , manufacturing and infrastructure..

Investments will see more from Thialand and Japan coz Dawei SEZ is also on track.. we also received over $500M via Thilawa SEZ which was inaugurated last 3 days..  





Nilgiri said:


> Some news to provide heartburn to @asad71 :
> 
> FDI in Bangladesh drops 4.74 percent in one year -
> bdnews24.com



LOL..  bro dont tell anything..!!
The prime ministerial adviser Chowdhury is right..!! UNCTAD is wrong..!!


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> Thz.. bro
> 
> Singapore is top in list of investment with approx $2B for Q2 of this year followed by Netherland with $430M (up from $302 M for the whole year) , India with approx $300M ( up from $208M) , Japan with $150M ...
> 
> Myanmar also attracted the new investors even from loas , Samoa , Maritius , Republic of Marshall Island..
> China is surprisingly bottom of the list just with $53M but HK and Macau is top 6 and 8..
> 
> Hottest sectors are oil and gas , manufacturing and infrastructure..
> 
> Investments will see more from Thialand and Japan coz Dawei SEZ is also on track.. we also received over $500M via Thilawa SEZ which was inaugurated last 3 days.



Good good. I was half expecting China to be the biggest yearly investor (I think they are probably the biggest investor in accumulated amount).

Are relations between Myanmar and Thailand more improved now you feel? I remember back when I was in Singapore many years back and there was always some news story about the wary tension between the two countries.

India must invest more in Myanmar...but the trend is good now. I read that up to 2013 the total accumulated investment from India was something like 270 million USD into Myanmar....so now we are investing such amounts every year.

Myanmar must finally realise its unlocked potential! These will be exciting times for sure.

I was wondering looking at the UNCTAD info for Myanmar the figures seem off:

http://unctad.org/sections/dite_dir/docs/wir2015/wir15_fs_mm_en.pdf

Is this some difference in accounting or the figures from your article also include FII....or UNCTAD seems to classify greenfield investments seperately?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Is this some difference in accounting or the figures from your article also include FII....or UNCTAD seems to classify greenfield investments seperately?



May be..!! bro .. My source is from DICA (Directorate of Investment and Company Administration ) Myanmar..
u can see in brief as for Aug.. bro..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

300-acre Yangon auto complex awaits approval


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> 300-acre Yangon auto complex awaits approval


i will not approve it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> i will not approve it


sry.. u're late.. i already approved..!! u cant cancel.. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Whoah, I haven't been back in a while!

This went under the radar but it is a big step in ensuring we have a peaceful and stable election.

*International and local observers will witness signing of NCA*
By
Mizzima
On Wednesday, 14 October 2015
Facebook Tweet Google +0 0 0





_Photo: Nyo Ohn Myint/Facebook_


International and local observers will witness the signing of the Nationwide Ceasefire Agreement (NCA), which is scheduled to take place tomorrow in Nay Pyi Taw the _Global New Light of Myanmar_ reported on 13 October.

Representatives from the United Nations, the European Union (EU), China, India, Thailand and Japan will be present as witnesses when the peace deal is signed between the government and eight ethnic armed groups, according to Myanmar Peace Centre senior adviser U Hla Maung Shwe.

The president, the two vice presidents, the commander-in-chief and the deputy commander-in-chief of defence services, the attorney-general and the speaker of Pyidaungsu Hluttaw will sign the peace pact on behalf of the government, he added.

Three representatives from each of the eight ethnic armed groups will ink the accord. 

Despite having invited three leaders each from the two ethnic negotiating teams— the Nationwide Ceasefire Coordination Team and the Senior Delegation, only those from the eight groups will be present on the signing day, said U Hla Maung Shwe.

He added that a joint implementation coordination meeting between the government and ethnic armed organisations who have signed the deal will take place at the Myanmar International Convention Centre-2 in Nay Pyi Taw on Friday. 

- See more at: International and local observers will witness signing of NCA | Mizzima

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

NSCN-K camp destroyed by Myanmar security forces | Mizzima

===================================================================

South-east Asia’s largest solar farm will be constructed in Myanmar..

Black & Veatch on point in Myanmar - Solar | reNEWS - Renewable Energy News

===================================================================
Relationships with Russia..
second early warning system for natural disasters after JICA..

Russia to build early warning system for natural disasters in Myanmar | Russia Beyond The Headlines

Russia, Myanmar Sign Agreement on Nuclear Energy Cooperation

Russia’s EMERCOM to Send Humanitarian Aid to Flood-Affected Myanmar

=========================================================
Bangladeshi crisis
Myanmar to send home 200 fleeing Bangladeshis: report


----------



## Tha Toe Min Kaung

Hi bro. Can you tell me how can I learn these?
-to post on profile
-to post on member introduction
-to post a thread

I have already done 5 postings. ( reply on some posts)


----------



## Aung Zaya



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alaungphaya

I often say that official GDP figures and what not are grossly under reported and that outsiders often aren't aware of the informal economy.

Well, this is just jade. Consider the other precious stones, minerals and things like teak etc. And ofcourse, drugs.

The challenge is for the government to force these people to declare their activities and tax their revenues. It won't be easy.

Illicit jade worth $31b a year: report

*Illicit jade worth $31b a year: report*

*Myanmar's illicit jade trade is controlled by networks of military officials and their business allies, according to a new report, which also values the industry at up to US$31 billion last year alone.*

*



Jade miners dig at Hpakant in Kachin State. A new report claims that Myanmar’s illicit jade trade is worth up to US$31 billion each year. (Kaung Htet/The Myanmar Times)*

The report, published today by NGO Global Witness, argues that the elites who have the most to lose from an open, fair and peaceful future for the country “also have access to a multi-billion dollar jade ‘slush fund’”.

Global Witness said the value of illegal jade in 2014 equates to almost half of Myanmar’s GDP, which the World Bank says was $64.33 billion. The jade figure is also 46 times national spending on health last fiscal year.

“Myanmar’s jade business may be the biggest natural resource heist in modern history,” said Juman Kubba of Global Witness.

“Since 2011, a rebranded government has told the world it is turning the page on the ruthless military rule, cronyism and human rights abuses of the past. But jade – the country’s most valuable natural resource and a gemstone synonymous with glitz and glamour – reveals a very different reality.”

If this vast wealth was fairly distributed among the residents of Kachin, where the mines are located, it could pull the region out of poverty and drive development of the entire country, she said.

The sector and its players have received very little attention, partly because a web of obscure companies and proxy owners make it difficult to work out who is making money, said Ms Kubba.

However, after extensive research Global Witness claims that “those involved in the jade trade today reads like a who’s who from the darkest days of junta rule in Myanmar”.

The families of heavyweights in the former military regime are among the biggest beneficiaries, as well as at least one Union government minister, a Union Solidarity and Development Party powerbroker and serving parliamentarians.

None of the individuals or their linked companies could be reached for comment at deadline.

Companies including Asia World, Htoo Group and KBZ are among the other players in the jade industry – in some cases through front companies – the report said.

A Htoo Group spokesperson said in an emailed statement said that the company focuses on development of the jade industry and finished products, rather than on extraction and sales in Hpakant.

“While the other companies extracted thousands of tonnes of jade annually from this area, Htoo Group of Companies’ annual production is just about 20 tonnes at the most,” the spokesperson said.

None of the other companies replied to requests for comment by press time.

The Tatmadaw too is “helping itself to a gigantic slice of the pie via its own conglomerates and an elaborate extortion racket run by officers in Kachin State”, Global Witness says.

A Tatmadaw spokesperson did not respond to questions by press time.

A number of Chinese individuals also reportedly play a role – either as backers for local companies, or by taking Myanmar identities – and much financing comes from within China, said the report.

Chinese import data indicates gemstone imports from Myanmar were worth $12.3 billion last year, though Global Witness believes that 50 to 80 percent of jade is smuggled across the border. Myanmar official figures for 2013-14 put the trade at barely $1 billion.

Sources interviewed by Global Witness describe bribery, tax evasion, market manipulation, money laundering and smuggling.

This should sound alarm bells for those hoping to build a peaceful and prosperous future for Myanmar, said the report, this is not just a political issue, but should be a major consideration for international businesses operating in Myanmar.

The report names the Coca-Cola Company, which reportedly spent more than $1 million on due diligence but failed to spot its local partner’s interests in the jade industry.

Caterpillar, too, reportedly has business relations with the front man for a group of jade companies that Global Witness claims is controlled by drug lord Wei Hsueh Kang, a commander in the United Wa State Army who is wanted by US authorities. Spokespeople for both companies told _The Myanmar Times_ that they have conducted comprehensive due diligence and are committed to transparency.

*Local destruction*

The negative impact on local communities cannot be overstated, said the report, which cites fatally dangerous conditions around the jade mines, and endemic drugs and prostitution.

“The elites cream off vast profits while local people suffer terrible abuses and see their natural inheritance ripped out from beneath their feet,” it said.

“Those who stand in the way of the guns and machines face land grabs, intimidation and violence.”

The majority of the jade is excavated at Hpakant in Kachin State by migrant workers, with locals “systematically cut out of the business”.

Elites on both sides continue to benefit from the industry since the war in Kachin State reignited in 2011, Global Witness said, creating incentives for military commanders and hardliners to prolong the conflict.

Furthermore, according to the report, extraction in Hpakant has intensified over the past year. “Now jade mountains disappear in just a few days,” one jade businessman is quoted as saying.

Licences only last for three to five years, creating incentives for businesspeople to grab as much of the precious stone as they can, as quickly as possible.

According to Global Witness, while the situation is dire, all is not lost. It argues that resource sharing must be addressed immediately “and built into a comprehensive peace agreement to end the conflict”.

Change is urgently needed, said Ms Kubba. Reformers within the government have already signed Myanmar up to the Extractive Industries Transparency Initiative (EITI) – an international scheme aimed at halting corruption and abuse in the oil, gas and mining sectors.

“EITI offers a credible framework for change, but unless officials take urgent steps to implement its recommendations openly and fully in the jade business, the process risks being a sham,” said Ms Kubba.

Htoo Group is a surprising early champion of transparency, she said. The company – owned by well-known businessperson U Tay Za, has disclosed data on its jade mining interests.

Peace negotiations are also a chance to increase transparency – greater involvement from local people is necessary for a new model of shared ownership, management and revenue distribution, it said.

The jade industry is also an important test of US foreign policy in Myanmar, said Ms Kubba. The US supports EITI and has sanctions on the jade sector “imposed during the Than Shwe dictatorship to deny money and power to abusive members of the military junta”.

However, in many cases, these sanctioned individuals continue to rake in billions of dollars – as do others who are under US sanctions for their roles in the drugs trade.

Global Witness has asked the US along with other international governments to benchmark sanctions against reforms in the jade sector. Priorities should include sharing control and benefits with people in Kachin State, and making businesses accountable to the public, it said.

“The US is uniquely placed to help take the jade out of the hands of the military, cronies and drug lords. It must make this a priority for its partnership with the new government that emerges from November’s elections,” said Ms Kubba. 

A US embassy spokesperson said he had read the report, and that remaining sanctions are carefully targeted, including investment with the military, as well as a general prohibition on importing jadeite and rubies mined or extracted from Myanmar into the US, including jewellery containing such gems.

“The US government remains committed to breaking the link between conflict, violence and natural resources. The purpose of maintaining the current sanctions on jadeite and rubies is to encourage the government to make reforms that would address continuing concerns about management of the gem sector, including violations of land rights, corruption and lack of transparency,” he said.

“We will continue to support those promoting reform and taking positive steps to operate in a transparent and accountable manner.”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

BGF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

*M 845P 155 mm Howitzer of Myanmar Army. One of the best TOW artillery in the region. 72 M845Ps are in service with Myanmar Army.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

what is that..?


----------



## Tha Toe Min Kaung

Aung Zaya said:


> what is that..?
> 
> View attachment 266803
> 
> 
> View attachment 266804



Should I tell?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Tha Toe Min Kaung said:


> Should I tell?



Yea..!! u should.. ငပိေက်ာ္ တာ၀န္ယူပါ့မယ္ဂ်ာ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Local Social Enterprise Designs Affordable Solar Irrigation Pump | Myanmar Business Today

Local Social Enterprise Designs Affordable Solar Irrigation Pump | Myanmar Business Today


----------



## Nabil365

Speechless





Mig35

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

The pride of Myanmar Navy, Aung Zeya Flight II class F 12 frigate. Flight III F 14 and F 15 are also going for sea trials.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nabil365 said:


> Speechless
> View attachment 268807
> 
> Mig35



i dont see anything funny in that post dude..  MiG 35 doesn't go mass production for Russia itself.. why cant u wait next couple year..?  u should focus upper sentence " produced 50 K8 W locally" rather than a troll on MiG 35 which is a thing we have to wait some more time.. LOL



tarpitz said:


> The pride of Myanmar Navy, Aung Zeya Flight II class F 12 frigate. Flight III F 14 and F 15 are also going for sea trials.
> View attachment 268990



@Nabil365 u should focus on this indigenous beast as well ... LOL try to make a corvette at 1st...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

*CH 3A UCAVs and command & control vehicle of Myanmar Air Force seen in Meik Htilar Air Force Base.
Myanmar AF is currently operating 2 squadrons (4x CH 3A UCAVs each) of CH 3A UCAVs.
And Myanmar became the only country that operate the UCAVs in the SEA region.
CH-3A is a fixed wing UCAV of the Rainbow series.













*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nabil365

Aung Zaya said:


> i dont see anything funny in that post dude..  MiG 35 doesn't go mass production for Russia itself.. why cant u wait next couple year..?  u should focus upper sentence " produced 50 K8 W locally" rather than a troll on MiG 35 which is a thing we have to wait some more time.. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> @Nabil365 u should focus on this indigenous beast as well ... LOL try to make a corvette at 1st...


Exactly,I got confused seeing Mig35 coming to myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Nabil365 said:


> Exactly,I got confused seeing Mig35 coming to myanmar


Negotiation broke down and instead they decided to upgrade MiG 29s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

tarpitz said:


> *CH 3A UCAVs and command & control vehicle of Myanmar Air Force seen in Meik Htilar Air Force Base.
> Myanmar AF is currently operating 2 squadrons (4x CH 3A UCAVs each) of CH 3A UCAVs.
> And Myanmar became the only country that operate the UCAVs in the SEA region.
> CH-3A is a fixed wing UCAV of the Rainbow series.
> 
> View attachment 268995
> View attachment 268996
> View attachment 268997
> View attachment 268998
> *


Sweet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> *CH 3A UCAVs and command & control vehicle of Myanmar Air Force seen in Meik Htilar Air Force Base.
> Myanmar AF is currently operating 2 squadrons (4x CH 3A UCAVs each) of CH 3A UCAVs.
> And Myanmar became the only country that operate the UCAVs in the SEA region.
> CH-3A is a fixed wing UCAV of the Rainbow series.
> 
> View attachment 268995
> View attachment 268996
> View attachment 268997
> View attachment 268998
> *



Wow.. Wooww... great job..!! 



tarpitz said:


> Negotiation broke down and instead they decided to upgrade MiG 29s.



SMT..? M2..? bro


----------



## Nabil365

Why would we need to produce k8W locally if we have yak 130


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nabil365 said:


> Why would we need to produce k8W locally if we have yak 130



Did i say BD should produce k8W..? 

i pointed out we have capability to produce A/C trainers , stealth Frigates , UCAVs , UGVs , USV ..

the list of Myanmar Armed Force's products ( 2008-now)

Army
newly developed - MA series Mk3 Assault Refiles and MAS 2 ( Myanmar Army Sniper )
Hundreds of BTR 3U and MT-LB
Dozens of ULMAVs and many hardwares and softwares..


Navy 
Stealth Frigates- 3 ( F12 , F14, F15)
Frigates- 1 ( F11)
Stealth Corvette - 1 ( 773 )
Stealth FAC- 2 ( 491 , 492 )
FAC missiles- 11
LCM - 3
USV- 1

Air Force 
K8 W - 50+
UCAVs - +++
UAV - +++


----------



## Nabil365

Aung Zaya said:


> Did i say BD should produce k8W..?
> 
> i pointed out we have capability to produce A/C trainers , stealth Frigates , UCAVs , UGVs , USV ..
> 
> the list of Myanmar Armed Force's products ( 2008-now)
> 
> Army
> newly developed - MA series Mk3 Assault Refiles and MAS 2 ( Myanmar Army Sniper )
> Hundreds of BTR 3U and MT-LB
> Dozens of ULMAVs and many hardwares and softwares..
> 
> 
> Navy
> Stealth Frigates- 3 ( F12 , F14, F15)
> Frigates- 1 ( F11)
> Stealth Corvette - 1 ( 773 )
> Stealth FAC- 2 ( 491 , 492 )
> FAC missiles- 11
> LCM - 3
> USV- 1
> 
> Air Force
> K8 W - 50+
> UCAVs - +++
> UAV - +++


Ucav in myanmar????

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Aung Zaya said:


> Did i say BD should produce k8W..?
> 
> i pointed out we have capability to produce A/C trainers , stealth Frigates , UCAVs , UGVs , USV ..
> 
> the list of Myanmar Armed Force's products ( 2008-now)
> 
> Army
> newly developed - MA series Mk3 Assault Refiles and MAS 2 ( Myanmar Army Sniper )
> Hundreds of BTR 3U and MT-LB
> Dozens of ULMAVs and many hardwares and softwares..
> 
> 
> Navy
> Stealth Frigates- 3 ( F12 , F14, F15)
> Frigates- 1 ( F11)
> Stealth Corvette - 1 ( 773 )
> Stealth FAC- 2 ( 491 , 492 )
> FAC missiles- 11
> LCM - 3
> USV- 1
> 
> Air Force
> K8 W - 50+
> UCAVs - +++
> UAV - +++


Ermm...there is a huge difference in defence budget between bangladesh and myanmar which explains everything....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Nabil365 said:


> Ucav in myanmar????


You should have read some earlier posts, b4 asking question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nabil365 said:


> Ucav in myanmar????








here..!!


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nabil365 said:


> Ermm...there is a huge difference in defence budget between bangladesh and myanmar which explains everything....



Actually not..!! dude.. Go google..!!

Defence Budget of Myanmar (2015) = $ 2.5 B ( including salary , equipments , all cost deal with military plus shopping weapons) 
Defence Budget of BD ( 2014-2015) = $ 2.3 B 9 ( some BD members claimed that approved budget is just for salary and equipments and other expenses , excluding shopping.. Shopping Budget is different funds..)

the real difference is we 're investing more R & D sector and getting TOT... while Bd is more interested in to import them..
more than 60% of Myanmar Armed Force's hardware and software are made in Myanmar or assembled in Myanmar..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GS Zhou

Aung Zaya said:


> Did i say BD should produce k8W..?
> 
> i pointed out we have capability to produce A/C trainers , stealth Frigates , UCAVs , UGVs , USV ..
> 
> the list of Myanmar Armed Force's products ( 2008-now)
> 
> Army
> newly developed - MA series Mk3 Assault Refiles and MAS 2 ( Myanmar Army Sniper )
> Hundreds of BTR 3U and MT-LB
> Dozens of ULMAVs and many hardwares and softwares..
> 
> 
> Navy
> Stealth Frigates- 3 ( F12 , F14, F15)
> Frigates- 1 ( F11)
> Stealth Corvette - 1 ( 773 )
> Stealth FAC- 2 ( 491 , 492 )
> FAC missiles- 11
> LCM - 3
> USV- 1
> 
> Air Force
> K8 W - 50+
> UCAVs - +++
> UAV - +++



very much impressive!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nabil365

Aung Zaya said:


> Actually not..!! dude.. Go google..!!
> 
> Defence Budget of Myanmar (2015) = $ 2.5 B ( including salary , equipments , all cost deal with military plus shopping weapons)
> Defence Budget of BD ( 2014-2015) = $ 2.3 B 9 ( some BD members claimed that approved budget is just for salary and equipments and other expenses , excluding shopping.. Shopping Budget is different funds..)
> 
> the real difference is we 're investing more R & D sector and getting TOT... while Bd is more interested in to import them..
> more than 60% of Myanmar Armed Force's hardware and software are made in Myanmar or assembled in Myanmar..


Most of the budget goes to salaries to keep the generals happy.
But gotta admit,myanmar has got some pretty badass weapons...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nabil365 said:


> Most of the budget goes to salaries to keep the generals happy.
> But gotta admit,myanmar has got some pretty badass weapons...



But Actually it does not mean failure of BD.. U BD can buy any weapons of any country if u have money and just need to have good relationship with them... but we , unlike u, can't do due to arm embargo.. and we have a situation of which the weapon supplier countries except Iseral refused to sell ammo even at the time of local insurgents almost got Yangon , former capital.. we even used bofors which were installed in navy ships at the time to defend capital.. 

This kind of situations push us a self-dependent country.. now we're aiming to reduce importing weapon gradually year by year..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

GS Zhou said:


> very much impressive!!



we built them with help of China , Russia's help... 

Gibka's Myanmar Version... LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> Actually not..!! dude.. Go google..!!
> 
> Defence Budget of Myanmar (2015) = $ 2.5 B ( including salary , equipments , all cost deal with military plus shopping weapons)
> Defence Budget of BD ( 2014-2015) = $ 2.3 B 9 ( some BD members claimed that approved budget is just for salary and equipments and other expenses , excluding shopping.. Shopping Budget is different funds..)
> 
> the real difference is we 're investing more R & D sector and getting TOT... while Bd is more interested in to import them..
> more than 60% of Myanmar Armed Force's hardware and software are made in Myanmar or assembled in Myanmar..



This. Politics aside, our Tatmadaw have made great progress in building a modern armed forces with a comprehensive infrastructure base.


----------



## TopCat

alaungphaya said:


> This. Politics aside, our Tatmadaw have made great progress in building a modern armed forces with a comprehensive infrastructure base.



while loosing half of the country.


----------



## tarpitz

iajdani said:


> while loosing half of the country.


Funny Bangalis!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

iajdani said:


> while loosing half of the country.


LOL this comment showing us u 're an idiot and u dont know nothing about Myanmar... LOL


----------



## Nabil365

Aung Zaya said:


> LOL this comment showing us u 're an idiot and u dont know nothing about Myanmar... LOL


 The country being under army tule has prevented myanmar from progressing in their economics...having sanctions,corruption and many more


----------



## Nabil365

Nabil365 said:


> The country being under army tule has prevented myanmar from progressing in their economics...having sanctions,corruption and many more


Sry my bad
#rule


----------



## tarpitz

The Beast of Myanmar taking a nap !!!


----------



## Nabil365

What fighter jet are myanmar air force getting?


----------



## Nike

Nabil365 said:


> What fighter jet are myanmar air force getting?




they are quite content with Mig-29 and K-9 Karakorum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Nabil365 said:


> What fighter jet are myanmar air force getting?



JF-17 deal is already signed to phase out remaining F-7s and A-5s. MiG-35 deal fell through but we will be looking for more fighters to compliment our MiG-29's and also upgrade them all to SMT standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myanmar Team in AARM 2015 Thailand


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myanmar Team in AARM 2015 Thailand

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Satellite program aims at Myanmar’s skies

Myeik developer plans two island resorts

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Aung Zaya said:


> Satellite program aims at Myanmar’s skies
> 
> Myeik developer plans two island resorts


Congratulation to all burmese

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nabil365 said:


> Congratulation to all burmese



thz bro..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

@Aung Zaya 

You seen this video bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> @Aung Zaya
> 
> You seen this video bro?



nope... the 1st time...  thz for sharing... India also still used T-72..? bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya




----------



## Nabil365

tarpitz said:


> View attachment 271567
> 
> 
> The Beast of Myanmar taking a nap !!!


Is this better or type 69-IIG
Type 69-IIG - An upgraded Bangladeshi model with the following modifications:
Bi-axis stabilised Type-83A(Improved L-7 with bigger bore)105mm smoothbore main gun (NATO compatible), with semi-automatic loader, capable of firing ATGMs
New fire control system (FCS), laser range-finder, thermal imaging sights & Combat data link
850 hp diesel engine
Chinese 3rd generation explosive reactive armour (ERA) protection, automatic collective fire suppression system, LASER warning receiver,NBC suite.
New communications and navigation equipment (including GPS receiver)
Rubber padded track
more powerful than any other version of Type 69.


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> nope... the 1st time...  thz for sharing... India also still used T-72..? bro



Yup they make up the majority of our armour. 1900 in total, 1500 upgraded to "Rhino standard".

Good solid tank....but they will start to be retired 2020 and onwards I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> "Rhino standard".



What is that..? bro not ajaya..?


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> What is that..? bro not ajaya..?



Ajeya is just the name given to T-72 in India.

Rhino is the "Combat improve Ajeya"...you can say mk3 (final version).

From wiki:


*Combat Improved Ajeya* For a rather long time the Indian Army did not intend to modernize its T-72 tanks since it was relying on their own tank project the Arjun. However, the Arjun program had been undergoing difficulties. As a result, they adopted the Operation Rhino plan aimed at re-equipping 1,500 T-72M1 tanks. The upgrade program provides for installation of a Polish SKO-1T DRAWA-T fire control system/thermal imager supplied by the Polish PCO/Cenzin (from *PT-91 Twardy*), DRDO explosive reactive armour, a navigation system from Israel's Tamam, German Litef or South African RDI, a locally developed laser illumination warning system, new radios manufactured by Tadiran or GES Marconi and an improved NBC protection system will be fitted. The tank is planned to be powered by a 1,000 hp (750 kW) S-1000 engine made by the Polish firm PZL-Wola (also from *PT-91 Twardy*). It is also upgraded with new fire detection and suppression systems and laser warning systems on either side of the turret. Indian sources often say that 1,800–2,000 T-72M1 tanks will be upgraded top to bottom while the rest will undergo only partial improvement.[1]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Ajeya is just the name given to T-72 in India.
> 
> Rhino is the "Combat improve Ajeya"...you can say mk3 (final version).
> 
> From wiki:
> 
> 
> *Combat Improved Ajeya* For a rather long time the Indian Army did not intend to modernize its T-72 tanks since it was relying on their own tank project the Arjun. However, the Arjun program had been undergoing difficulties. As a result, they adopted the Operation Rhino plan aimed at re-equipping 1,500 T-72M1 tanks. The upgrade program provides for installation of a Polish SKO-1T DRAWA-T fire control system/thermal imager supplied by the Polish PCO/Cenzin (from *PT-91 Twardy*), DRDO explosive reactive armour, a navigation system from Israel's Tamam, German Litef or South African RDI, a locally developed laser illumination warning system, new radios manufactured by Tadiran or GES Marconi and an improved NBC protection system will be fitted. The tank is planned to be powered by a 1,000 hp (750 kW) S-1000 engine made by the Polish firm PZL-Wola (also from *PT-91 Twardy*). It is also upgraded with new fire detection and suppression systems and laser warning systems on either side of the turret. Indian sources often say that 1,800–2,000 T-72M1 tanks will be upgraded top to bottom while the rest will undergo only partial improvement.[1]



Wooww..!! so nice..!! let me know how much it cost for this great pack.. ? bro


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> Wooww..!! so nice..!! let me know how much it cost for this great pack.. ? bro



Bro, I think I read about 1 mil USD per tank give or take.

From older article:

A new twist to the T-90 saga

Rs 50 million per unit (back when 1 USD was about Rs 50). That article has some other interesting info about the upgrade too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

then lol... BD upgraded it's type-69IIG and Type-59G with almost 2 million per each.. some forums said it's even over 2 million.. may be india put some indigenous equipment..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> then lol... BD upgraded it's type-69IIG and Type-59G with almost 2 million per each.. some forums said it's even over 2 million.. may be india put some indigenous equipment..



Also when you do over many tanks, you get very large discounts (economies of scale). But yes the ERA, laser warning systems and NBC protection were locally developed/sourced.

Also B'desh is famous for its corruption, that may have added to the cost per unit.

Final tank on trials:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nabil365 said:


> Is this better or type 69-IIG
> Type 69-IIG - An upgraded Bangladeshi model with the following modifications:
> Bi-axis stabilised Type-83A(Improved L-7 with bigger bore)105mm smoothbore main gun (NATO compatible), with semi-automatic loader, capable of firing ATGMs
> New fire control system (FCS), laser range-finder, thermal imaging sights & Combat data link
> 850 hp diesel engine
> Chinese 3rd generation explosive reactive armour (ERA) protection, automatic collective fire suppression system, LASER warning receiver,NBC suite.
> New communications and navigation equipment (including GPS receiver)
> Rubber padded track
> more powerful than any other version of Type 69.



Myanmar T-72
- a 125mm D-81 smoothbore gun, a 7.62mm co-axial machine gun and a 12.7mm air defence machine gun
- laser rangefinder sight, ballistic computer and a thermal barrel sleeve.
- and yes.. it can fire ATGMs like the 9K120 Svir (Nato codename AT-11 Sniper) 
- equipped with a V-84 liquid-cooled four-stroke multi-fuel diesel engine which develops 618kW (840hp),
that's a stage before upgrading... it's already upgraded by the help of Ukraine now... the details of Upgrade pack is not revealed...



Nilgiri said:


> Also when you do over many tanks, you get very large discounts (economies of scale). But yes the ERA, laser warning systems and NBC protection were locally developed/sourced.
> 
> Also B'desh is famous for its corruption, that may have added to the cost per unit.
> 
> Final tank on trials:



i like its ERA and camo at 1st glance...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

Nabil365 said:


> Is this better or type 69-IIG
> Type 69-IIG - An upgraded Bangladeshi model with the following modifications:
> Bi-axis stabilised Type-83A(Improved L-7 with bigger bore)105mm smoothbore main gun (NATO compatible), with semi-automatic loader, capable of firing ATGMs
> New fire control system (FCS), laser range-finder, thermal imaging sights & Combat data link
> 850 hp diesel engine
> Chinese 3rd generation explosive reactive armour (ERA) protection, automatic collective fire suppression system, LASER warning receiver,NBC suite.
> New communications and navigation equipment (including GPS receiver)
> Rubber padded track
> more powerful than any other version of Type 69.



I think you got it wrong. Here is the correct info:

The Type 69 Mk. II G is a rebuilt Type 69 II with modern armaments and combat systems supplied by China. The G suffix is abbreviated for Gai in Chinese or simply Modified.

All Bangladesh Army Type 59/69/79 MBTs are being upgraded to this new standard at present locally at the Armys Heavy Workshop facility, which is capable of building and modernising tanks, armoured vehicles and artillery systems.

The main features upgraded Type 69 Mk. II G includes:

 120 mm smoothbore main gun (Fires all NATO rounds)
 Capability to fire ATGM from main gun
 Gun stabilisers (vertical, horizontal)
 Modern fire control system
 Combat data link
 Extensive ERA (Explosive Reactive Armour) protection
 NBC suite
 1,200 hp diesel engine
 Thermal sights
 Semi-automatic loader
 Laser warning receiver
 Laser range finder
 Range of new ammunition
 Fire fighting equipment
 Communications equipment
 Navigation equipment + GPS
 Jamming equipment

Source: Type 69 Mk. II G Main Battle Tank

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Go go go..!! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

Guys can i ask to our Myanmar comrades here are you guys making your own vest and infantry armour sets?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Another indigenous ship for Myanmar Navy.
Newly built 81 m OPV is ready to launch soon.
It will be fitted with 76 mm Oto cannon and advanced sensor system. It will also carry a AS 365B helo for SAR missions.
It will greatly enhance the SAR capabilities of MN.











Zero_wing said:


> Guys can i ask to our Myanmar comrades here are you guys making your own vest and infantry armour sets?


Ofcoz we are making our own vest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Under the name of China's Aid....





























1st batch freshly arrived and still counting...!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> Under the name of China's Aid....



Given for free or part of a loan bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

More Photos of UMS Innlay OPV


















Nilgiri said:


> Given for free or part of a loan bro?



i'm not sure.. bro may be free..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> More Photos of UMS Innlay OPV



What are the armaments on that, nyi lay?

EDIT: Should have looked at Tarpitz's post.


----------



## Nilgiri

Is that OPV made in Myanmar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Nilgiri said:


> Is that OPV made in Myanmar?



Yes. The majority of our fleet is domestically designed and built with foreign engines and armaments. This included our stealth frigates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

the baby in the water...!!!



Nilgiri said:


> Is that OPV made in Myanmar?



yes.. bro it will be installed sonar and electronics suites from India BAL.. 



alaungphaya said:


> What are the armaments on that, nyi lay?
> 
> EDIT: Should have looked at Tarpitz's post.



ခါတိုင္းလုိပဲ အီကလာ သံပုံး ေတာ့ပါမွာပဲ ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> yes.. bro it will be installed sonar and electronics suites from India BAL..



Ah so this was where the BEL HUMSA is going. good stuff. Thanks!

Myanmar shipbuilding is looking good!


----------



## Aung Zaya



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tha Toe Min Kaung

Myanmar Newly built stealth OPV Inlay -54. Myanmar Naval Dockyard is the modest dockyard in ASEAN. Proud of it. Myanmar navy plans to buit 10 OPVs to protect it's 1300 long coast and maritime interests. I am not sure that Myanmar Navy will become stealth fleet. 














Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 275424
> View attachment 275423
> View attachment 275425


Ha ha I have posted it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tha Toe Min Kaung

Tha Toe Min Kaung said:


> Myanmar Newly built stealth OPV Inlay -54. Myanmar Naval Dockyard is the modest dockyard in ASEAN. Proud of it. Myanmar navy plans to buit 10 OPVs to protect it's 1300 long coast and maritime interests. I am not sure that Myanmar Navy will become stealth fleet.
> View attachment 275834
> View attachment 275836
> View attachment 275837
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha I have posted it.


Hey bro, we should make a new thread I think. Coz ppl rarely come and see our updates here. With respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

I check this thread whenever theres an update

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tha Toe Min Kaung

Nilgiri said:


> I check this thread whenever theres an update


If so, thank. I'm still newbie here trying to understand how the website works. Someday, I'll make a new thread about our uprising navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Tha Toe Min Kaung said:


> If so, thank. I'm still newbie here trying to understand how the website works. Someday, I'll make a new thread about our uprising navy.



Welcome to the forum! Yes you can do that, I will be interested to see the developments.

Myanmar is a brother nation to India and we wish you very well!

Do you live in Yangon?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Tha Toe Min Kaung said:


> Hey bro, we should make a new thread I think. Coz ppl rarely come and see our updates here. With respect.



nope.. bro.. i dont want make a new.. as u know , so many updates in this section.. if u dont keep update in short time 
it will be bottom of the section and it will get very little chance to see other members.. This thread is a pin thread of the section and never go bottom.. we should keep update in here..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Place Of Space

Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 275424
> View attachment 275423
> View attachment 275425



Can this warship enter into Irrawaddy river ports? How far into inland?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

F 14, a hospital ship and four LCUs will be comissioned in 24 Dec, Navy Day.
More Eurocopter helos and a range of new aircrafts will also be inducted into the MAF in 15 Dec, Air Force Day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jäger

continue the hard work Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Place Of Space said:


> Can this warship enter into Irrawaddy river ports? How far into inland?



it's not inland river.. bro.. 
see in 1 st photo of #406.. 



tarpitz said:


> F 14, a hospital ship and four LCUs will be comissioned in 24 Dec, Navy Day.
> More Eurocopter helos and a range of new aircrafts will also be inducted into the MAF in 15 Dec, Air Force Day.



next 4 LCU... ? wtf.. how many ships is being built by Naval Shipyard per year..? i think 2 Frigates, 1 corvette , dozen of FAC , 1 OPV , 1 Topedo Boat, about 8 LCU within 5 years... Busy shipyard..!!



Nilgiri said:


> I check this thread whenever theres an update



LOL.. u may be biggest fun of Myanmar Defence..  not many people are interested in this thread... thz u bro 



tarpitz said:


> a range of new aircrafts



new aircraft...? for naval..? Good..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

I like Myanmar military. i even opened a group on facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Bundeswehr said:


> I like Myanmar military. i even opened a group on facebook



LOL.. then i know u... 
*Wilhelm von Meischer*.. it's u..?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Place Of Space

Aung Zaya said:


> it's not inland river.. bro..
> see in 1 st photo of #406..
> 
> 
> 
> next 4 LCU... ? wtf.. how many ships is being built by Naval Shipyard per year..? i think 2 Frigates, 1 corvette , dozen of FAC , 1 OPV , 1 Topedo Boat, about 8 LCU within 5 years... Busy shipyard..!!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.. u may be biggest fun of Myanmar Defence..  not many people are interested in this thread... thz u bro
> 
> 
> 
> new aircraft...? for naval..? Good..!!



I knew it's coastal port, my fault, I am a little lazy. Actually I wanta ask two questions.
1. the tonnage of this warship?
2. commercial navigation of Irrawaddy river ( is my spelling right? I know it's biggest river in Myanmar. )?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

Aung Zaya said:


> LOL.. then i know u...
> *Wilhelm von Meischer*.. it's u..?


yes bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Tha Toe Min Kaung said:


> Myanmar Newly built stealth OPV Inlay -54. Myanmar Naval Dockyard is the modest dockyard in ASEAN. Proud of it. Myanmar navy plans to buit 10 OPVs to protect it's 1300 long coast and maritime interests. I am not sure that Myanmar Navy will become stealth fleet.
> View attachment 275834
> View attachment 275836
> View attachment 275837
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha I have posted it.


Bangladesh Navy rocks 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> it's not inland river.. bro..
> see in 1 st photo of #406..
> 
> 
> 
> next 4 LCU... ? wtf.. how many ships is being built by Naval Shipyard per year..? i think 2 Frigates, 1 corvette , dozen of FAC , 1 OPV , 1 Topedo Boat, about 8 LCU within 5 years... Busy shipyard..!!


4 x LCUs bro. Not LSTs. New LCUs are just 30 m. LST (1611) series are about 60 m long.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Bundeswehr said:


> yes bro



Bro, you got Burmese heritage or just a German guy interested in Burma (similar to me but I'm from India )?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jäger

Nilgiri said:


> Bro, you got Burmese heritage or just a German guy interested in Burma (similar to me but I'm from India )?


Just a German interested in Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Bundeswehr said:


> Just a German interested in Myanmar


interesting , do you know Germany has huge football supporters here ?


----------



## Nilgiri

BDforever said:


> interesting , do you know Germany has huge football supporters here ?



They have supporters worldwide!

So they are giving competition nowadays for support to Brazil and Argentina? I always heard those were the big two in B'desh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nabil365 said:


> Is this better or type 69-IIG
> Type 69-IIG - An upgraded Bangladeshi model with the following modifications:
> Bi-axis stabilised Type-83A(Improved L-7 with bigger bore)105mm smoothbore main gun (NATO compatible), with semi-automatic loader, capable of firing ATGMs
> New fire control system (FCS), laser range-finder, thermal imaging sights & Combat data link
> 850 hp diesel engine
> Chinese 3rd generation explosive reactive armour (ERA) protection, automatic collective fire suppression system, LASER warning receiver,NBC suite.
> New communications and navigation equipment (including GPS receiver)
> Rubber padded track
> more powerful than any other version of Type 69.




well, now let's make a discussion on our tanks.. 
a bro from Bangladesh asked me which is better T 72 S (if not plz comfirm which varient we used) VS T 69 II G..
I have very little knowledge on tanks.. plz contribute @tarpitz @alaungphaya and all bros from Myanmar.. @bongbang @BDforever and @Nilgiri and other Indian bros.. we also need ur contributions.. coz India produced T72 for a long time.. Thz u bros... here is start..

*T 72S ( Myanmar )*
Overall weight, t 44.5
Crew, men 3
Engine V-84 liquid cooled four-stroke diesel developing 618 kW (840 hp)
Main Gun 125mm D-81 smoothbore gun
Guided missiles 9K120 Svir
Machine guns 12.7mm AD NSVT-12.7 and 7.62mm coaxial PKT
Fire-control system laser rangefinder, ballistic computer
Type of armor combined with explosive reactive armor package

from T-72S Main Battle Tank
=================================================================================
* Type 69 Mk. II G ( Bangladesh )*

 120 mm smoothbore main gun (Fires all NATO rounds)
 Capability to fire ATGM from main gun
 Gun stabilisers (vertical, horizontal)
 Modern fire control system
 Combat data link
 Extensive ERA (Explosive Reactive Armour) protection
 NBC suite
 1,200 hp diesel engine
 Thermal sights
 Semi-automatic loader
 Laser warning receiver
 Laser range finder
 Range of new ammunition
 Fire fighting equipment
 Communications equipment
 Navigation equipment + GPS
 Jamming equipment
from @bongbang 

if we upgrade to India's Rhino Standard with the help of India, how much the result change..? what will be pros and cons..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Nilgiri said:


> They have supporters worldwide!
> 
> So they are giving competition nowadays for support to Brazil and Argentina? I always heard those were the big two in B'desh.


yes Germany is coming very close to these supporters
one farmer gave a party and feed more than 100 peoples to celebrate Germany's world cup win last time lol
Myself used to be Brazilian supporter, now German supporter  Brazil does not classic football like before and Germany believes in energetic football, don't waste time just standing and few passes among time, grab the football and attttaaaaccckkkkkk !!


Aung Zaya said:


> well, now let's make a discussion on our tanks..
> a bro from Bangladesh asked me which is better T 72 S (if not plz comfirm which varient we used) VS T 69 II G..
> I have very little knowledge on tanks.. plz contribute @tarpitz @alaungphaya and all bros from Myanmar.. @bongbang @BDforever and @Nilgiri and other Indian bros.. we also need ur contributions.. coz India produced T72 for a long time.. Thz u bros... here is start..
> 
> *T 72S ( Myanmar )*
> Overall weight, t 44.5
> Crew, men 3
> Engine V-84 liquid cooled four-stroke diesel developing 618 kW (840 hp)
> Main Gun 125mm D-81 smoothbore gun
> Guided missiles 9K120 Svir
> Machine guns 12.7mm AD NSVT-12.7 and 7.62mm coaxial PKT
> Fire-control system laser rangefinder, ballistic computer
> Type of armor combined with explosive reactive armor package
> 
> from T-72S Main Battle Tank
> =================================================================================
> * Type 69 Mk. II G ( Bangladesh )*
> 
>  120 mm smoothbore main gun (Fires all NATO rounds)
>  Capability to fire ATGM from main gun
>  Gun stabilisers (vertical, horizontal)
>  Modern fire control system
>  Combat data link
>  Extensive ERA (Explosive Reactive Armour) protection
>  NBC suite
>  1,200 hp diesel engine
>  Thermal sights
>  Semi-automatic loader
>  Laser warning receiver
>  Laser range finder
>  Range of new ammunition
>  Fire fighting equipment
>  Communications equipment
>  Navigation equipment + GPS
>  Jamming equipment
> from @bongbang
> 
> if we upgrade to India's Rhino Standard with the help of India, how much the result change..? what will be pros and cons..?


if Myanmar's T-72 gets upgraded to Rhino Standard then they will be like carbon copy of each other.
is there any such plan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

It will depend on who's attacking who and where the face off takes place + exact ground auxiliaries, AT-infantry present, air assets available.

But assuming just a level flat terrain with no cover, I would have to give the advantage to the B'desh tank on paper. This is assuming the upgrade suite does indeed cover everything listed

The main points why + questions:

1. Better power/weight. Traction will be roughly equivalent given the soviet heritage of both models. I am not sure of the quality of the Chinese transmission, so I will assume its the same for now...but it could be worse (not sure)...but definitely not better. Does anyone have the exact weight of this improved T-69? It will give a better calculation to compare....but 1200 horses is definitely a lot more than 840 for what I assume is roughly the same weights. Also any info on the 1200 HP engine would be interesting to see.

2. FCS. Will need some details for the FCS on T-69. If its a generation or more than the one on Myanmar T-72, it could be significant. I am assuming Myanmar has the standard 80s era FCS the USSR put on export models. Does anyone know when Myanmar acquired the T-72s....and were they brand new or surplus stock from USSR/Russia?

The thermal sights are a great advantage for especially night fighting capability for T-69. Are we sure Myanmar does not have any on T-72? Laser warning receiver is also a very sizeable advantage and will counter laser painting. Jamming, is that a radio jammer?....will need info on the power output of it so effective range can be estimated. But a good extra to have nonetheless.

Thus FCS details (processor, architecture...anything really) will be very handy to know how ahead the T-69 is in this department.

3. Guided missiles, same thing....what are the ones used in Bangladesh arsenal specifically for T-69?

4. ERA + physical armour. Should be about the same for survivability on both. The lower profile of T-72 gives it a marginal advantage though....though the shaped ERA on the T69 may compensate to some level as well.

5. Combat data link + Navigation/GPS for T-69. Any specific details again?

If everything is sourced from China for T-69 upg, I feel Rhino upgrade or similar standard will definitely have an edge....and you will have assured reliability and quality/numbers to base performance on.

All the Bangladesh information hits a dead end somewhere at a forum at some point (unless someone has some solid paper/info released by Bangladesh military/Chinese supplier). Basically its someone that knows someone in the military....so I will hold final judgement till I see something more solid/reliable. The 1200 HP engine especially sounds sketchy....as do the inclusion of some of the other things (its like someone went to a tick box and ticked everything). So would simply like to see something officially released somewhere first on this upgrade.....someone out there would have done a much better search than I have!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Bangladesh is not a network centric armed forces, i get wonder why their army put data link feature on their MBT. And as far as my knowledge dictate me i am yet to see their so called Type 69Gll. In which too much hoax for me, like the cannon itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

madokafc said:


> Bangladesh is not a network centric armed forces, i get wonder why their army put data link feature on their MBT. And as far as my knowledge dictate me i am yet to see their so called Type 69Gll. In which too much hoax for me, like the cannon itself.



I for one would like to see a picture with the Laser Warning Receivers as well.


----------



## Nike

I feel it's much better to compare something you had on your hands, than some speculation bprdering to hoax

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

BDforever said:


> yes Germany is coming very close to these supporters
> one farmer gave a party and feed more than 100 peoples to celebrate Germany's world cup win last time lol
> Myself used to be Brazilian supporter, now German supporter  Brazil does not classic football like before and Germany believes in energetic football, don't waste time just standing and few passes among time, grab the football and attttaaaaccckkkkkk !!



Brazil needs a Pele. But I guess thats impossible....coz Pele! Have you seen the footage of the old glory days of Brazil? They really learnt, incorporated and perfected what they faced/saw from Hungary in that amazing cup in 1954.



madokafc said:


> I feel it's much better to compare something you had on your hands, than some speculation bprdering to hoax



Hey maybe they have some crazy C4ISTAR system no one know about!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

madokafc said:


> 1.Bangladesh is not a network centric armed forces, i get wonder why their army put data link feature on their MBT.
> 2. And as far as my knowledge dictate me i am yet to see their so called Type 69Gll. In which too much hoax for me, like the cannon itself.


1. care to explain ?
2. Go to youtube and watch latest army parade on victory day, you will see the tank

@Nilgiri @madokafc pics from 2012 parade video














This is not our fault that you do not search for this tank and then call it hoax, these pics already been posted in this forum


----------



## Nike

BDforever said:


> 1. care to explain ?
> 2. Go to youtube and watch latest army parade on victory day, you will see the tank
> 
> @Nilgiri @madokafc pics from 2012 parade video
> View attachment 276373
> 
> View attachment 276374
> 
> View attachment 276376



Thats 105 mm L7 rifled gun with thermal sleeve, no laser warning receiver, no visible jammer equipment, and No trace if its had receive 1200 hp engine.


----------



## BDforever

madokafc said:


> 1.Thats 105 mm L7 rifled gun
> with thermal sleeve,
> 2. no laser warning receiver,
> 3.no visible jammer equipment
> 4. and No trace if its had receive 1200 hp engine.


1. prove it
2. 1st pic
3. what kind of visible jamming equipment you want to see externally ?
4. army is not going to beat drum to show you that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

All I see is a thermal sight in those pics. Or is that thing on the right supposed to be a LWR? Looks pretty crappy whatever it is....thats why we need better close up pictures and videos like this one:


----------



## BDforever

Nilgiri said:


> All I see is a thermal sight in those pics. Or is that thing on the right supposed to be a LWR? Looks pretty crappy whatever it is....thats why we need better close up pictures and videos like this one:


First pic
upper thing is Thermal,
below it LWR
there are also additional ERA, Smoke grenade.
you better compare BD version with this Type69 tank, you will get the idea of upgrade

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

BDforever said:


> upper thing is Thermal,
> below it LWR



OK that is what I suspected. But I have not seen this particular type of LWR on any other tank....do the Chinese use it on any of theirs?

As far as I can tell it might be able to tell the tank is being painted, but probably limited directionality/resolution (seeing that it is just a slab of what I'm guessing is some photo-EM semiconductor rather than photo-optics like LEDS 150 or Shtora). Though a better closer picture will give us a better idea.

Guess its better than nothing whatever it exactly is.

EDIT: NVM Its this kind of thing you were talking about right (at the top right of the turret near the hatch)






So LWR + Thermal sight confirmed in my book.

I'm guessing the slab I was talking about is the jammer maybe?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

No smoothbore cannon have rifling like this one.




It just a longer barrel variant oh L7 aka type 83 a gun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> It will depend on who's attacking who and where the face off takes place + exact ground auxiliaries, AT-infantry present, air assets available.
> 
> But assuming just a level flat terrain with no cover, I would have to give the advantage to the B'desh tank on paper. This is assuming the upgrade suite does indeed cover everything listed
> 
> The main points why + questions:
> 
> 1. Better power/weight. Traction will be roughly equivalent given the soviet heritage of both models. I am not sure of the quality of the Chinese transmission, so I will assume its the same for now...but it could be worse (not sure)...but definitely not better. Does anyone have the exact weight of this improved T-69? It will give a better calculation to compare....but 1200 horses is definitely a lot more than 840 for what I assume is roughly the same weights. Also any info on the 1200 HP engine would be interesting to see.
> 
> 2. FCS. Will need some details for the FCS on T-69. If its a generation or more than the one on Myanmar T-72, it could be significant. I am assuming Myanmar has the standard 80s era FCS the USSR put on export models. Does anyone know when Myanmar acquired the T-72s....and were they brand new or surplus stock from USSR/Russia?
> 
> The thermal sights are a great advantage for especially night fighting capability for T-69. Are we sure Myanmar does not have any on T-72? Laser warning receiver is also a very sizeable advantage and will counter laser painting. Jamming, is that a radio jammer?....will need info on the power output of it so effective range can be estimated. But a good extra to have nonetheless.
> 
> Thus FCS details (processor, architecture...anything really) will be very handy to know how ahead the T-69 is in this department.
> 
> 3. Guided missiles, same thing....what are the ones used in Bangladesh arsenal specifically for T-69?
> 
> 4. ERA + physical armour. Should be about the same for survivability on both. The lower profile of T-72 gives it a marginal advantage though....though the shaped ERA on the T69 may compensate to some level as well.
> 
> 5. Combat data link + Navigation/GPS for T-69. Any specific details again?
> 
> If everything is sourced from China for T-69 upg, I feel Rhino upgrade or similar standard will definitely have an edge....and you will have assured reliability and quality/numbers to base performance on.
> 
> All the Bangladesh information hits a dead end somewhere at a forum at some point (unless someone has some solid paper/info released by Bangladesh military/Chinese supplier). Basically its someone that knows someone in the military....so I will hold final judgement till I see something more solid/reliable. The 1200 HP engine especially sounds sketchy....as do the inclusion of some of the other things (its like someone went to a tick box and ticked everything). So would simply like to see something officially released somewhere first on this upgrade.....someone out there would have done a much better search than I have!



woww..!! thanks for ur very imformative post..!! bro



Nilgiri said:


> Does anyone know when Myanmar acquired the T-72s..



Myanmar got them about 2000s.. bro



Nilgiri said:


> Are we sure Myanmar does not have any on T-72?


sry.. i missed this one.. yes.. they have Thermal Sight... As for Guided Missiles, we used 9K120 Svir..



BDforever said:


> if Myanmar's T-72 gets upgraded to Rhino Standard then they will be like carbon copy of each other.
> is there any such plan ?



yes.., we have plan to upgrade our T-72S or it may be undergoing..!! and we have very close relationship with India in Armour corp.. that's why i asked this possibilities..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> Myanmar got them about 2000s.. bro


how many tanks Myanmar Total has ?


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> how many tanks Myanmar Total has ?



I means we got them since 2000s.. not quantity..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> I means we got them since 2000s.. not quantity..!!


pheeeeeuuu ...i was about to call for help


----------



## Nilgiri

BDforever said:


> pheeeeeuuu ...i was about to call for help



You called?








Aung Zaya said:


> sry.. i missed this one.. yes.. they have Thermal Sight... As for Guided Missiles, we used 9K120 Svir..



Well the good news (for Myanmar) is that its laser beam rider, not radio guided.

Radio guided can be maybe jammed by this type 69 upg (I am guessing thats what the slab/brick thing is on the front of the turret is).

Just the Bengalis will know you are targetting them (through the LWR) and it will give them that extra notice for sneak attacks etc....but they do not have a hard kill active protection suite.

If you go for Rhino (combat improved ajeya) standard, you can even do an add on for a active protection system on top of it (that even India did not go for because we got sheer numbers + ERA etc..).

For our T-90 we chose the SAAB LEDS-150, but there should be many options out there (Russians, Israelis offer quite a few). It will of course add to the cost....and Myanmar will have to do an analysis if its worth it (India decided against for T-72).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alaungphaya

Didn't we retire our Type 69's?


----------



## Aung Zaya

Change...? 

U.S. general eager for Myanmar engagement, awaiting policy decision - Yahoo Maktoob News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Please Welcome her..!! 2nd frigate of Kyan Sit Thar Class F14..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> Please Welcome her..!! 2nd frigate of Kyan Sit Thar Class F14..
> 
> View attachment 278467


welcome 



Aung Zaya said:


> Change...?
> 
> U.S. general eager for Myanmar engagement, awaiting policy decision - Yahoo Maktoob News


carefull, US military is trying to get foothold in our region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

Aung Zaya said:


> Please Welcome her..!! 2nd frigate of Kyan Sit Thar Class F14..
> 
> View attachment 278467



Myanmar FFG ... can i say Myanmar industry stronger than Vietnam's ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> Please Welcome her..!! 2nd frigate of Kyan Sit Thar Class F14..
> 
> View attachment 278467



s yann mite tl kwar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zeya Flight II class indigenous frigate F 12 of Myanmar Navy.
Her sister ship F 14 will be commissioning soon.














F 12 of Myanmar Navy in action.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

cnleio said:


> Myanmar FFG ... can i say Myanmar industry stronger than Vietnam's ?
> View attachment 278596
> View attachment 278597
> View attachment 278598
> View attachment 278599
> View attachment 278601



May be in naval ship building industry... but we need to go faster to catch Vietnam in other sectors.. 



tarpitz said:


> Aung Zeya Flight II class indigenous frigate F 12 of Myanmar Navy.
> Her sister ship F 14 will be commissioning soon.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 278640
> 
> 
> View attachment 278641
> 
> 
> F 12 of Myanmar Navy in action.
> 
> View attachment 278650



Beauty..!!



alaungphaya said:


> s yann mite tl kwar



F 12 htet tot po myint lar say chin tal byr...


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> May be in naval ship building industry... but we need to go faster to catch Vietnam in other sectors..
> 
> 
> 
> Beauty..!!
> 
> 
> 
> F 12 htet tot po myint lar say chin tal byr...


Just curious ? what do you know about Bangladesh Navy firepower ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> F 12 htet tot po myint lar say chin tal byr...



Tu tu bae ma hote woo larr

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

alaungphaya said:


> Tu tu bae ma hote woo larr


----------



## Viet

Aung Zaya said:


> Please Welcome her..!! 2nd frigate of Kyan Sit Thar Class F14..
> 
> View attachment 278467


Looking good. Can you tell the specs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

F 12 of Myanmar Navy.


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> Just curious ? what do you know about Bangladesh Navy firepower ?



not much..!! 
BN has 

Frigates 6 -
Corvette 2 (2)
Offshore Patrol Vessel 5 -
Fast Attack Craft (Missile) 9 -
Fast Attack Craft (Torpedo) 8 -
Fast Attack Craft (Gun) 8 (3)
Large Patrol Craft 4 -
Coastal Patrol Craft 9 -
Mine Sweepers 5 -
Training Ship 1 -
Repair Ship 1 -
Tankers 2 (1)
Survey Ships 2


Frigate 

Ulsan Class - 1 BNS Bangabandhu F25 ( commissioned 2000 )
Type 53H1 Class - 1 BNS Osman F18 Ex-PLAN ( commissioned 1987 )
Type 53H2 Class - 2 BNS Abu Kakar F15 Ex-PLAN ( commissioned 1985 )
BNS Ali Hader F17 Ex-PLAN ( commissioned 1986 )
Hamilton Class - 2 BNS Somudra Joy Ex-USCGC ( commissioned around 1970 )
BNS Somudra ...... ( sry i forget  ) ( Commissioned around 1970 )
Salisbury-class frigate https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BNS_Umar_Farooq ( commissioned 1955 ) the last one i forget.. that's why i take ref from wiki.. LOL 

2 Type 56 corvette will be added soon and 2 subs too.. that's all 



Viet said:


> Looking good. Can you tell the specs?



now the ship is not commissioned yet.. bro.. it will launch at end of this month..



alaungphaya said:


> Tu tu bae ma hote woo larr


 a to to pae mo lo par so... : (

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> not much..!!
> BN has
> 
> Frigates 6 -
> Corvette 2 (2)
> Offshore Patrol Vessel 5 -
> Fast Attack Craft (Missile) 9 -
> Fast Attack Craft (Torpedo) 8 -
> Fast Attack Craft (Gun) 8 (3)
> Large Patrol Craft 4 -
> Coastal Patrol Craft 9 -
> Mine Sweepers 5 -
> Training Ship 1 -
> Repair Ship 1 -
> Tankers 2 (1)
> Survey Ships 2
> 
> 
> Frigate
> 
> Ulsan Class - 1 BNS Bangabandhu F25 ( commissioned 2000 )
> Type 53H1 Class - 1 BNS Osman F18 Ex-PLAN ( commissioned 1987 )
> Type 53H2 Class - 2 BNS Abu Kakar F15 Ex-PLAN ( commissioned 1985 )
> BNS Ali Hader F17 Ex-PLAN ( commissioned 1986 )
> Hamilton Class - 2 BNS Somudra Joy Ex-USCGC ( commissioned around 1970 )
> BNS Somudra ...... ( sry i forget  ) ( Commissioned around 1970 )
> Salisbury-class frigate https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BNS_Umar_Farooq ( commissioned 1955 ) the last one i forget.. that's why i take ref from wiki.. LOL
> 
> 2 Type 56 corvette will be added soon and 2 subs too.. that's all
> 
> 
> 
> now the ship is not commissioned yet.. bro.. it will launch at end of this month..
> 
> 
> a to to pae mo lo par so... : (


6 frigates.?
I guess. . . most of the frigates in BN are older than their Commanding Officers.
Even the F 25 is almost in its half-life.. . 15 years in service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya




----------



## Zaw

Myanmar Navy F14


----------



## Aung Zaya

Happy Birthday MM Navy...


----------



## Aung Zaya

Today some ships are commissioned...



















=====================================================================
*Good Air force songs.. though not official... *

https://video-kul1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=48fd4abed55067d98251dd3ca28ef1a0&oe=567C0EAD


----------



## aliaselin

Aung Zaya said:


> Today some ships are commissioned...
> 
> View attachment 281914
> 
> 
> View attachment 281915
> 
> 
> View attachment 281916
> 
> View attachment 281917
> 
> =====================================================================
> *Good Air force songs.. though not official... *
> 
> https://video-kul1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/h...=48fd4abed55067d98251dd3ca28ef1a0&oe=567C0EAD


Still not very clear. Your photographer should change for a better camera.


----------



## tarpitz

Newly commissioned indigenous stealth frigate of Myanmar Navy. 
Myanmar Navy got 5 frigates in just 5 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

tarpitz said:


> Newly commissioned indigenous stealth frigate of Myanmar Navy.
> Myanmar Navy got 5 frigates in just 5 years.
> View attachment 281934
> View attachment 281936
> View attachment 281938


weapon systems details plz


----------



## Nabil365

BDforever said:


> weapon systems details plz


"Indegenious" weapons ofcourse


----------



## Nike

one Aung Zeya Class
Two Kyan Shitta class
and two Jiang Hu II Class

is an impressive addition for a Navy with small budget like Myanmar, five ships in a decade



Nabil365 said:


> "Indegenious" weapons ofcourse



most of their radar and sensor system imported from India Bharat Electronic

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

6 x LCUs (29 metre) are also commissioned today. They can carry 1 x MBT or 2 x Light tanks. Myanmar Navy planned to built 20 LCUs.






First ever sea goin hospital ship AH 2 UMS Than Lwin is also commissioned today. AH 1 is a raverine hospital ship UMS Shwe Pazon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tha Toe Min Kaung

Today is 68th Birthday of Myanmar Navy.Cheer MMNavy. Sin Phyu Shin (Pennant no F-14);stealth frigate, Than Lwin(AH-02) Hospital Ship and 6 Landing crafts are commissioned today. MMNavy has built over 30 ships and crafts locally during less than a decade.



tarpitz said:


> 6 x LCUs (29 metre) are also commissioned today. They can carry 1 x MBT or 2 x Light tanks. Myanmar Navy planned to built 20 LCUs.
> View attachment 281948
> 
> 
> First ever sea goin hospital ship AH 2 UMS Than Lwin is also commissioned today. AH 1 is a raverine hospital ship UMS Shwe Pazon.
> View attachment 281950


Damn fast. xP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Today new additions to Myanmar Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

tarpitz said:


> 6 x LCUs (29 metre) are also commissioned today. They can carry 1 x MBT or 2 x Light tanks. Myanmar Navy planned to built 20 LCUs.
> View attachment 281948
> 
> 
> First ever sea goin hospital ship AH 2 UMS Than Lwin is also commissioned today. AH 1 is a raverine hospital ship UMS Shwe Pazon.
> View attachment 281950


does Myanmar have this kind of LC ?
Landing Craft Shakti Sanchar » GB MARINE


----------



## tarpitz

BDforever said:


> weapon systems details plz





madokafc said:


> one Aung Zeya Class
> Two Kyan Shitta class
> and two Jiang Hu II Class
> 
> is an impressive addition for a Navy with small budget like Myanmar, five ships in a decade
> 
> 
> 
> most of their radar and sensor system imported from India Bharat Electronic



Myanmar also produced some weapon systems for Navy such as 30 mm AK 630 (including fire control radar), 14.5 mm 6 barrels gatling gun, depth charges and some other systems. Here you can see a locally manufactured 14.5 mm 6 barrels CIWS system of F 11.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nike

tarpitz said:


> Myanmar also produced some weapon systems for Navy such as 30 mm AK 630 (including fire control radar), 14.5 mm 6 barrels gatling gun, depth charges and some other systems. Here you can see a locally manufactured 14.5 mm 6 barrels CIWS system of F 11.
> View attachment 281976



i think that's more like a point defense system not a CIWS, i can see an iron sight on it. But BTW, it's a good progress for Myanmar Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

BDforever said:


> does Myanmar have this kind of LC ?
> Landing Craft Shakti Sanchar » GB MARINE


No bro. No Ro-Ro. MN has some LST like this. . very similar to US LCU.










madokafc said:


> i think that's more like a point defense system not a CIWS, i can see an iron sight on it. But BTW, it's a good progress for Myanmar Navy.


Yes. F 11 uses AK 630s for CIWS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alaungphaya

CIWS is complicated. Best get a good foreign one than develop it ourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

MAS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

KS 1B of Myanmar Army seen in a military parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tha Toe Min Kaung

Aung Zaya said:


> MAS
> 
> View attachment 283349


I really like MAS. Shaping and machining is smooth and impressive. Sooner or later, we can export and get some share in arm trading. he he xD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

at naval dock...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Force Awakens

Naval sources say Myanmar will order more Sonars from India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> at naval dock...
> 
> View attachment 284506


Any pics of the next one (F-16)?


----------



## Aung Zaya

alaungphaya said:


> Any pics of the next one (F-16)?


i think next one is F-15 .., isn't it..?


----------



## BDforever

alaungphaya said:


> Any pics of the next one (F-16)?





Aung Zaya said:


> i think next one is F-15 .., isn't it..?


you guys confused me with american aircraft lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> you guys confused me with american aircraft lol


LOL....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> i think next one is F-15 .., isn't it..?


I thought they go with even numbers F12 F14 etc.  

It's been laid down though, right?


----------



## tarpitz

Grob G120TP aircraft of Myanmar AF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

new digital camo design...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tha Toe Min Kaung

Our issued digital camoflage combat suit, bullet proof vest & Kevelar helmet. . .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

M 845P 155 mm Howitzer of Myanmar Army. Total of 72 M 845P are in service with Myanmar Army.


----------



## Aung Zaya

A six-barreled 14.5mm Gatling Gun made by DI ( Defense Industry ).. DI also made Land base version.. and can be used as RCWS...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devilduck

Tha Toe Min Kaung said:


> Our issued digital camoflage combat suit, bullet proof vest & Kevelar helmet. . .


It will be better if they are equipped with better vest similar to 'dragon skin' or plate carriers. I dont think these kevlar based vests will be able to widthstand higher caliber rounds. I saw some photos of the insurgents using ap rounds in order to easily penetrate those bodyarmors. Hope DI can improve their technology in producing light weight and reliable body armors.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Tha Toe Min Kaung said:


> Our issued digital camoflage combat suit, bullet proof vest & Kevelar helmet. . .


Most importantly mm military definitely need to upgrade the basic infantary equipments like mag pouches and stuffs. The current pouches that mm soldiers use are really outdated. It is impossible for mm soldier to do speed reload with those fit sized waist pouches and rusty mags in close range combats. And each soldier can carry only 4 extra mags due to the fixed attachment of the war belt. Maybe providing them with detachable single or double mag pouches with MOLLE pattern or sth similar will help them alot in operating their weapons as they can attach them anywhere where they can reach easily.


----------



## Aung Zaya

More LCU and LST will be joined to Navy in next year... total 6 are started construction today..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Barmaley

*The Yak-130 will fly to Myanmar. *




22 June 2015 signed contract for the Yak-130 for Myanmar, but it was announced only in January 2016. The price of deal and the numbers of jets is unknown yet. The delivery will begins in this year. Myanmar Air Force will become the fourth foreign operator of the Yak-130 jet trainer, following Belarus, Algeria and Bangladesh.

Контракт на Як-130 для Мьянмы - alexeyvvo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tha Toe Min Kaung

Aung Zaya said:


> More LCU and LST will be joined to Navy in next year... total 6 are started construction today..
> View attachment 288662
> 
> 
> View attachment 288662
> View attachment 288664
> [/QUOTE


----------



## alaungphaya

Barmaley said:


> *The Yak-130 will fly to Myanmar. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 June 2015 signed contract for the Yak-130 for Myanmar, but it was announced only in January 2016. The price of deal and the numbers of jets is unknown yet. The delivery will begins in this year. Myanmar Air Force will become the fourth foreign operator of the Yak-130 jet trainer, following Belarus, Algeria and Bangladesh.
> 
> Контракт на Як-130 для Мьянмы - alexeyvvo



Is this true? Good news if it is. Are you sure the aircraft have been ordered and not just the flight simulator?


----------



## Barmaley

alaungphaya said:


> Is this true? Good news if it is. Are you sure the aircraft have been ordered and not just the flight simulator?



Yes, 100% sure about aircrafts. Flight simulator of Yak-130 is a part of the contract.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alaungphaya

Barmaley said:


> Yes, 100% sure about aircrafts. Flight simulator of Yak-130 is a part of the contract.


Awesome news! Thanks.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Barmaley said:


> *The Yak-130 will fly to Myanmar. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 22 June 2015 signed contract for the Yak-130 for Myanmar, but it was announced only in January 2016. The price of deal and the numbers of jets is unknown yet. The delivery will begins in this year. Myanmar Air Force will become the fourth foreign operator of the Yak-130 jet trainer, following Belarus, Algeria and Bangladesh.
> 
> Контракт на Як-130 для Мьянмы - alexeyvvo



that's really great news...!!!!!!


----------



## MarveL

*Myanmar falls short of releasing all political prisoners*
Tuesday, 26 January 2016 | 19:53 WIB






REPUBLIKA.CO.ID,YANGON -- Myanmar freed 102 prisoners last week, including 52 political prisoners, bringing the number of political detainees released by President Thein Sein to more than 1,200 since his semi-civilian government took power in 2011, a watchdog group said on Monday.

Still, rights groups say, the outgoing government has fallen short of releasing all political prisoners and continues to arrest and charge people on political grounds.

"Most of them (political prisoners) protested against the government, including the Letpadaung copper mine, land grabs and other cases," said Bo Kyi, joint secretary of political prisoner watchdog Assistance Association for Political Prisoners (AAPP).

Thein Sein's administration had released 1,235 political prisoners since 2011, Bo Kyi said. But 409 political prisoners were still on trial and 84 remained behind bars.

Notable among those in the amnesty was Phillip Blackwood, a New Zealand man who was sentenced to two and a half years in jail along with two Myanmar colleagues for using a psychedelic image of Buddha to promote a party at a Yangon bar.
'
Myanmar's incarceration of more than 2,000 journalists, activists, politicians and even comedians during decades of military rule was a key factor behind Western sanctions.

Friday's release came just before a new parliament dominated by Aung San Suu Kyi's National League for Democracy sits for the first time on Feb. 1.

The NLD won a resounding victory in the November election, trouncing the ruling Union Solidarity and Development Party (USDP) that took power in 2011 following 49 years of military rule.

But as some prisoners were walking free on Friday, Patrick Khum Jaa Lee, an NGO worker, was sentenced to six months imprisonment for a Facebook post deemed insulting to the military.
With timed served, he is expected to be released in April.

Chaw Sandi Tun, a member of the NLD, was also sentenced to six months in late December for a post on Facebook that mocked the military's new uniforms.

"President Thein Sein has an opportunity to make this right before his administration ends," said Matthew Smith, executive director at the NGO Fortify Rights, in a statement on Monday.

"He should release all political prisoners immediately and unconditionally."

http://m.republika.co.id/berita/en/...ls-short-of-releasing-all-political-prisoners

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

MarveL said:


> *Myanmar falls short of releasing all political prisoners*
> Tuesday, 26 January 2016 | 19:53 WIB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> REPUBLIKA.CO.ID,YANGON -- Myanmar freed 102 prisoners last week, including 52 political prisoners, bringing the number of political detainees released by President Thein Sein to more than 1,200 since his semi-civilian government took power in 2011, a watchdog group said on Monday.
> 
> Still, rights groups say, the outgoing government has fallen short of releasing all political prisoners and continues to arrest and charge people on political grounds.
> 
> "Most of them (political prisoners) protested against the government, including the Letpadaung copper mine, land grabs and other cases," said Bo Kyi, joint secretary of political prisoner watchdog Assistance Association for Political Prisoners (AAPP).
> 
> Thein Sein's administration had released 1,235 political prisoners since 2011, Bo Kyi said. But 409 political prisoners were still on trial and 84 remained behind bars.
> 
> Notable among those in the amnesty was Phillip Blackwood, a New Zealand man who was sentenced to two and a half years in jail along with two Myanmar colleagues for using a psychedelic image of Buddha to promote a party at a Yangon bar.
> '
> Myanmar's incarceration of more than 2,000 journalists, activists, politicians and even comedians during decades of military rule was a key factor behind Western sanctions.
> 
> Friday's release came just before a new parliament dominated by Aung San Suu Kyi's National League for Democracy sits for the first time on Feb. 1.
> 
> The NLD won a resounding victory in the November election, trouncing the ruling Union Solidarity and Development Party (USDP) that took power in 2011 following 49 years of military rule.
> 
> But as some prisoners were walking free on Friday, Patrick Khum Jaa Lee, an NGO worker, was sentenced to six months imprisonment for a Facebook post deemed insulting to the military.
> With timed served, he is expected to be released in April.
> 
> Chaw Sandi Tun, a member of the NLD, was also sentenced to six months in late December for a post on Facebook that mocked the military's new uniforms.
> 
> "President Thein Sein has an opportunity to make this right before his administration ends," said Matthew Smith, executive director at the NGO Fortify Rights, in a statement on Monday.
> 
> "He should release all political prisoners immediately and unconditionally."
> 
> http://m.republika.co.id/berita/en/...ls-short-of-releasing-all-political-prisoners



we just wait and see till next 3 months.. hope to see a great development after this bro... 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
the twin....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

the navy ships
local F11 and Chinese F21




=====================================================================================
773




=====================================================================================
F12- the second ship of Kyan-Sit-Thar Class




=====================================================================================
Formation......




====================================================================================
491 





F14 on board....




=====================================================================================





combined exercise at 2000s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tha Toe Min Kaung

Myanmar Navy's Foating Dock (Sayar Shan) Sayar Shan built the first river going gun ship for King Min Done.



Aung Zaya said:


> the navy ships
> local F11 and Chinese F21
> View attachment 290394
> 
> =====================================================================================
> 773
> View attachment 290395
> 
> =====================================================================================
> F12- the second ship of Kyan-Sit-Thar Class
> View attachment 290396
> 
> =====================================================================================
> Formation......
> View attachment 290397
> 
> ====================================================================================
> 491
> View attachment 290398
> 
> 
> F14 on board....
> View attachment 290400
> 
> =====================================================================================
> View attachment 290401
> 
> 
> combined exercise at 2000s
> View attachment 290402


F-12 is the first ship of Kyan Sit That class i think bro. coz F11 is Aung Zay Ya class and second ship of Kyan Sit thar class is F-14

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nabil365

Aung Zaya said:


> the navy ships
> local F11 and Chinese F21
> View attachment 290394
> 
> =====================================================================================
> 773
> View attachment 290395
> 
> =====================================================================================
> F12- the second ship of Kyan-Sit-Thar Class
> View attachment 290396
> 
> =====================================================================================
> Formation......
> View attachment 290397
> 
> ====================================================================================
> 491
> View attachment 290398
> 
> 
> F14 on board....
> View attachment 290400
> 
> =====================================================================================
> View attachment 290401
> 
> 
> combined exercise at 2000s
> View attachment 290402


Enough of ships...I would really like to see more Myanmar special forces.:p


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nabil365 said:


> Enough of ships...I would really like to see more Myanmar special forces.:p



LOL , SF will be later season.. This is Season 1 Navy's time...


----------



## Aung Zaya

Buk M1..? at the port..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 293164
> 
> 
> Buk M1..? at the port..!!



Our SA capability is really increasing. I bet the Thais won't ever dare to buzz Yangon like they did in 2000 again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Interesting article. I had or delete a few pictures because of the limits here.

ANALYSIS | Myanmar Integrated Air Defense System

*Monday, December 07, 2015*
* ANALYSIS | Myanmar Integrated Air Defense System *
 IndraStra Global   12/07/2015 09:12:00 AM   Aerial Warfare  ,  Featured  ,  Kindle  ,  Myanmar  ,  South Asia 

_By IndraStra Global Editorial Team_


The Myanmar's Air Defence Command was formed during the late 1990s but was not fully operational until late 1999. It was renamed Bureau of Air Defense in the early 2000s (decade). In early 2000, Tatmadaw, (Myanmar's Military Junta) established Myanmar Integrated Air Defence System (MIADS) with help from Russia and China.






In 2010, Myanmar Air Defense Command has completed installation of optical fiber communication network throughout the country. Those network are to be used for Air defense operations between Central Command HQ from capital & several air bases, early warning radar stations & mobile anti air craft missile & artillery units. 

Under MIADS, Myanmar is divided into six Air Defense Sectors, each controlled by a Sector Operations Centre (SOC) and reporting directly to the National Air Defense Operations Centre (ADOC) in Yangon.

It is a tri-service bureau with units from all three branches of Myanmar Armed Forces. All Air Defence assets except Anti-Aircraft Artillery within Tatmadaw arsenal are integrated into MIADS. AAA guns are mostly unguided and deploy to use in barrage-style firing against attacking aircraft. MIADS is directly answerable to Bureau of Air Defence under Ministry of Defence.



_Map Attribute: Classification of Myanmar's Sector Operational Centers 
along with Air Force Bases 
Note: SOC's Zones (Colored Areas) are based upon assumptions made with proximity distribution _

Sector Operation Centers and their Headquarters locations are:

_- Northern SOC (Myitkyina),
- Southern SOC (Myeik), 
- Western SOC (Sittwe), 
- Eastern SOC (Tachilek), 
- South Eastern SOC (Yay) 
- Central SOC (Meikhtila)_
Each SOC transmitted data back to Intercept Operations Centre (IOC), which in turn controlled SAM batteries and fighter/interceptor squadrons at various Air Bases.

Each IOC is optimized to direct either SAMs or fighter/interceptor aircraft against incoming enemy aircraft or missile. Each IOC was connected to observer and early warning area reporting posts (RP) via military owned underground fibre optic cable network.

There are more than 100 radar stations located at approximately 40 sites throughout the country. New Air Defence radars such as 1L117 RADARs, Galaxy Early Warning RADAR and P series RADARs are installed in all radar stations.





_Image Attribute: 1L117 Radar System _





_Image Attribute: Galaxy Early Warning RADAR_

Each Sector Operation Centre (SOC) is commanded by a Major General and it consists of one air defence division from Myanmar Army and one fighter-interceptor wing from Myanmar Air Force. Sometimes Air Defence Frigates from Myanmar Navy also operates under the direct command of respective SOC.



_Map Attribute: A typical SAM Site at Hmaw Bi Air Force Base
(This is an interactive map, zoom in for more details)_







_Image Attribute: Possible HQ-12/KS-1A SAM Site for Point Defense Role_





_Image Attribute: Myanmar's HQ - 12/ KS - 1A acquired from China in 2015_

Each Sector Operation Centre (SOC) is commanded by a Major General and it consists of one air defence division from Myanmar Army and one fighter-interceptor wing from Myanmar Air Force. Sometimes Air Defence Frigates from Myanmar Navy also operates under the direct command of respective SOC.

Each Air Defence division is commanded by a Brigadier General and consists of three Air Defence Tactical Operations Command (TOC) and support units. 

One Medium Range Surface to Air Missile Tactical Operations Command (MRSAM-TOC), with three battalions equipped with Buk M-1 or Kub missile system is deployed in an Area Defence Belt role. 

_Image Attribute: Russian Buk M-1 Surface to Air Missile System (Just for Representation)_



_Image Attribute: BUK M1 Surface to Air Missile System / Myanmar Air Defense Forces_
One Short Range Air Defence Tactical Operations Command (SHORAD-TOC), with three battalions equipped with Tor M-1 missile system is deployed in a Point Defence role for critical areas such as radar stations, fighter bases and SOC headquarters. 

Image Attribute: Egyptian Tor M-1 Surface to Air Missile System _(Just for Representation)_
One Electronic Reconnaissance Tactical Operations Command (EIR-TOC) with 6 to 8 radar and communication companies for early warnings and interdiction detection.






_Image Attribute: SA 24/SA 18 and TWS 312 systems of Myanmar Army_






_Image Attribute: MADV 2s are upgraded version of MADV and fitted with the fighting module which can accommodate twin Igla-S (SA-24) and a 14.5mm HMG._



_Image Attribute: 25 mm Mobile Anti-Aircraft Cannons_

Further, Each MIADS's Sector Operational Center is supported by a fighter-interceptor wing commanded by a Brigadier General and is composed of three Fighter squadrons of either MiG-29 and F-7M Airguard / Interceptors (ten aircraft per squadron) and their ground base support units.


_Image Attribute: Myanmar Air Force MiG-29 MRD / Source : Wikimedia Commons_

*Conclusion:*

Myanmar is the only country in Southeast Asia to be steadily increasing the size of its armed forces. Dominated by the Army, a strong and increasingly well-armed force, the military is now double the size of what it was in 1988. The recent advancement in air defense systems along with forces training and deployment is definitely going to play a very critical role in any future conflict pertaining to South East Asia geo - political theater. However, the main question is about Myanmar's capability and capacity to perform an act of balancing when it already has two geo-political powers as next door neighbors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tha Toe Min Kaung

Sea-shield 2016 combinded fleet exercise has jux started. You can see more advanced 14.5mm galtling gun with optical aiming sight on F-12. More photos coming soon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tha Toe Min Kaung

Thz . I will share update news that are already on public.


MarveL said:


> View attachment 294548

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

MarveL said:


> View attachment 294548



actually translation is wrong.. whatever thz bro... we will share any Myanmar defence news update and hope to concrete the tie with Indonesia more and more...  we're interested in SSV which is made in Indonesia... 



Tha Toe Min Kaung said:


> Sea-shield 2016 combinded fleet exercise has jux started. You can see more advanced 14.5mm galtling gun with optical aiming sight on F-12. More photos coming soon
> View attachment 294544



that's DI made 14.5mm galtling gun.. right..? it can operate both automatic and manually.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tha Toe Min Kaung

Aung Zaya said:


> actually translation is wrong.. whatever thz bro... we will share any Myanmar defence news update and hope to concrete the tie with Indonesia more and more...  we're interested in SSV which is made in Indonesia...
> 
> 
> 
> that's DI made 14.5mm galtling gun.. right..? it can operate both automatic and manually.....


ti par buu . . spy ta baw myo, "LaWa" lo chin loe myout nay tal htin tar. he he xD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

MarveL said:


> View attachment 294548


Is that a comma?


----------



## Aung Zaya

Gov announced Sea Shield 2016 combined exercise programme which is held annually at B.o.B.. it will be started 
at March 22..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tha Toe Min Kaung

Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 294783
> Gov announced Sea Shield 2016 combined exercise programme which is held annually at B.o.B.. it will be started
> at March 22..


It's february 22 to March 2 bro .


----------



## Species

*Bangladesh keen to set up RMG factories in Myanmar *
*Sheikh Shahariar Zaman*
As Aung San Suu Kyi’s National League for Democracy prepares to take the reins from the country’s ruling military junta next month, Bangladesh is looking to see if ties between the two countries can be deepened.

“We hope that with the change of government in Myanmar, the situation will improve,” a senior Bangladesh government official said, asking not to be named.

*The official said Bangladesh had put forward a number of proposals for improving bilateral relations.

The government has twice proposed the setting up of RMG factories in Rakhine state that would hire only Myanmar nationals as workers, the official said.*

“We invited them to sign an agreement on setting up industries in the border areas where Bangladeshi entrepreneurs could invest in Myanmar, and vice versa, but they have not yet responded,” he added.

*Bangladesh would also like to finance development projects like schools and hospitals, and construct road and bridges in Rakhine state, to improve the quality of life of its residents, the official said.*

In security and development, Bangladesh has proposed two agreements – one has been agreed by both sides and the other is currently being negotiated.

*Bangladesh has proposed the setting up of a Border Liaison Office under which the security forces of the two countries will cooperate to manage the international border.

“We expect that when it is put in place most border problems will be solved quickly where they arise,” said another official, also asking not to be identified.*

Dhaka has also proposed a comprehensive agreement on security and development which was positively received, he added.

*To increase people-to-people contact, Bangladesh has proposed to give scholarships to Myanmar students to study at the Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology, Dhaka Medical College and Dhaka University.

“Dhaka University and Yangon University are expected to sign a memorandum of understanding to further cooperation in higher studies,” the official said.* 

- See more at: Bangladesh keen to set up RMG factories in Myanmar | Dhaka Tribune

@Aung Zaya @Tha Toe Min Kaung

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Species said:


> *Bangladesh keen to set up RMG factories in Myanmar *
> *Sheikh Shahariar Zaman*
> As Aung San Suu Kyi’s National League for Democracy prepares to take the reins from the country’s ruling military junta next month, Bangladesh is looking to see if ties between the two countries can be deepened.
> 
> “We hope that with the change of government in Myanmar, the situation will improve,” a senior Bangladesh government official said, asking not to be named.
> 
> *The official said Bangladesh had put forward a number of proposals for improving bilateral relations.
> 
> The government has twice proposed the setting up of RMG factories in Rakhine state that would hire only Myanmar nationals as workers, the official said.*
> 
> “We invited them to sign an agreement on setting up industries in the border areas where Bangladeshi entrepreneurs could invest in Myanmar, and vice versa, but they have not yet responded,” he added.
> 
> *Bangladesh would also like to finance development projects like schools and hospitals, and construct road and bridges in Rakhine state, to improve the quality of life of its residents, the official said.*
> 
> In security and development, Bangladesh has proposed two agreements – one has been agreed by both sides and the other is currently being negotiated.
> 
> *Bangladesh has proposed the setting up of a Border Liaison Office under which the security forces of the two countries will cooperate to manage the international border.
> 
> “We expect that when it is put in place most border problems will be solved quickly where they arise,” said another official, also asking not to be identified.*
> 
> Dhaka has also proposed a comprehensive agreement on security and development which was positively received, he added.
> 
> *To increase people-to-people contact, Bangladesh has proposed to give scholarships to Myanmar students to study at the Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology, Dhaka Medical College and Dhaka University.
> 
> “Dhaka University and Yangon University are expected to sign a memorandum of understanding to further cooperation in higher studies,” the official said.*
> 
> - See more at: Bangladesh keen to set up RMG factories in Myanmar | Dhaka Tribune
> 
> @Aung Zaya @Tha Toe Min Kaung

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Species said:


> *Bangladesh keen to set up RMG factories in Myanmar *
> *Sheikh Shahariar Zaman*
> As Aung San Suu Kyi’s National League for Democracy prepares to take the reins from the country’s ruling military junta next month, Bangladesh is looking to see if ties between the two countries can be deepened.
> 
> “We hope that with the change of government in Myanmar, the situation will improve,” a senior Bangladesh government official said, asking not to be named.
> 
> *The official said Bangladesh had put forward a number of proposals for improving bilateral relations.
> 
> The government has twice proposed the setting up of RMG factories in Rakhine state that would hire only Myanmar nationals as workers, the official said.*
> 
> “We invited them to sign an agreement on setting up industries in the border areas where Bangladeshi entrepreneurs could invest in Myanmar, and vice versa, but they have not yet responded,” he added.
> 
> *Bangladesh would also like to finance development projects like schools and hospitals, and construct road and bridges in Rakhine state, to improve the quality of life of its residents, the official said.*
> 
> In security and development, Bangladesh has proposed two agreements – one has been agreed by both sides and the other is currently being negotiated.
> 
> *Bangladesh has proposed the setting up of a Border Liaison Office under which the security forces of the two countries will cooperate to manage the international border.
> 
> “We expect that when it is put in place most border problems will be solved quickly where they arise,” said another official, also asking not to be identified.*
> 
> Dhaka has also proposed a comprehensive agreement on security and development which was positively received, he added.
> 
> *To increase people-to-people contact, Bangladesh has proposed to give scholarships to Myanmar students to study at the Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology, Dhaka Medical College and Dhaka University.
> 
> “Dhaka University and Yangon University are expected to sign a memorandum of understanding to further cooperation in higher studies,” the official said.*
> 
> - See more at: Bangladesh keen to set up RMG factories in Myanmar | Dhaka Tribune
> 
> @Aung Zaya @Tha Toe Min Kaung


Don't I get a tag, bongali? It will never happen because no one will partner a bongo company in Yakhine Pyi. This sounds like when Bangladesh wanted to send $1m in aid last year. Complete nonsense.



Aung Zaya said:


>


သူတို့တို့တိုင္းျပည္ကိုေစာ္ကားေနတာမေျပာတပ္ဘၚးလားညီေလး

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

*China Moves to Revive Its Sway in Myanmar*
*Incoming administration of Aung San Suu Kyi faces a balancing act on Chinese investment*



By
Shibani Mahtani
Feb. 28, 2016 5:14 p.m. ET
 2 COMMENTS 
KYAUKPHYU, Myanmar—China is trying to rekindle its influence in Myanmar by building a deep-water port here, presenting an early test for the incoming government led by Aung San Suu Kyi in balancing local objections against ties with the country’s top economic partner.

The project, which includes a special economic zone, would help Beijing’s effort to extend its presence in the Indian Ocean and in South Asia and restore the privileged position it once enjoyed under Myanmar’s former military junta.

But the initiative is in doubt because Ms. Suu Kyi’s party, which picks a president in March and takes power in April, says it will review big previously awarded projects, including this one made in December to a Chinese-led consortium. The new administration must weigh significant anti-Chinese sentiment in Myanmar and local opposition to the project against the risk of alienating its powerful northern neighbor.




ENLARGE
The consortium’s leader, Citic Group, said it won a fair and open bid that considered all the project’s stakeholders. Citic’s unusually detailed statement in response to questions about its project indicated it was attempting to address suspicions of Chinese motives in Myanmar. In a bid to build local support for the project, Citic employees in recent days were training Kyaukphyu residents in skills they could use in a new economic zone.

China’s dominant role in Myanmar developed during a period when Western sanctions imposed on the country’s generals left the country Myanmar with few other economic options. China’s influence has waned since 2011, when a nominally civilian government began turning toward the West in a bid to end its isolation and loosen Beijing’s grip. Chinese direct investment commitments in the year through January were $688 million versus $8 billion in 2011, official data show. Investments channeled through Singapore, including many Western ones, have totaled $7 billion since 2011.

China in recent years has courted Ms. Suu Kyi to keep Myanmar in its sphere of influence and dissuade her from pivoting further toward the West. In November, she met with Chinese President Xi Jinping in Beijing. The Chinese government also hosted politicians from Rakhine state, where the project is located, in Beijing. Citic, in its statement, called Myanmar “its most important strategic market in Southeast Asia.”

“After suffering so much loss in Myanmar, Kyaukphyu has become a symbol, a must-have, a demonstration of China’s continued presence and influence in the country,” said Yun Sun, an expert on Myanmar-China relations at the Washington, D.C.-based Stimson Center. The incoming Myanmar government “runs a great risk of throwing its relations with China into an abyss” if it suspends the project.


But China’s past support of Myanmar’s junta and other contentious projects present it with a challenge in a country where many believe it eager to plunder land, mineral and timber wealth at the expense of citizens.

In 2008, Myanmar’s generals awarded to China National Petroleum Corp. the right to build oil and gas pipelines that displaced thousands of villagers. In 2011, environmental concerns led the government to abruptly halt Chinese plans for a massive hydropower project in Myitsone. The new government must rule on whether to resume the project.

Demonstrations against the Chinese state-run Letpadaung copper mine in central Myanmar led to confrontations with police before it was suspended and then reinstated by a Suu Kyi-led commission 2013. The company plans to start production this spring amid continued protests.

The controversies are weighing on the incoming administration.

“When we are in government, we will look through all these major projects, including Kyaukphyu, and will review them case by case to decide what is suitable for our country,” said Han Thar Myint, who chairs the economic committee of Ms. Suu Kyi’s National League for Democracy. He said party members were upset they weren’t consulted on the Chinese award.

In interviews, dozens of villagers in Kyaukphyu expressed deep suspicion of the latest Chinese effort, many fearing they would be moved to areas less suitable for farming and lack the skills required for new work. Others cited the experience over the nearby pipeline.

“My farmland was taken by the Chinese to build the pipeline several years ago, and I don’t want to go through that experience again,” said livestock farmer Ma Lone Thwin, a livestock farmer, said in her small thatched house.

Aung Kyaw Than, a spokesman for the Myanmar state panel that awarded the Citic contract, said only a small number of villagers may have to be resettled, and that the project would bring economic benefits to the surrounding Rakhine state.

Citic described a seven-year planning process and efforts to win the support of local officials and residents through dialogue and millions of dollars in financial aid. The company said it hoped the incoming government would “respect internationally accepted commercial principles” to ensure the project’s survival.

Still, some said the Kyaukphyu project would bring little benefit to the local population.

“[Kyaukphyu] strikes me as more of a China land-acquisition deal than a rational commercial investment,” said David Dapice, an economist at Harvard University’s Ash Center who specializes in the region. “Industrial zones make sense near to population centers, not in the middle of nowhere.”

—Myo Myo and Kersten Zhang contributed to this article.

*Write to *Shibani Mahtani at shibani.mahtani@wsj.com

China Moves to Revive Its Sway in Myanmar - WSJ


Good to see Kyaukphyu moving ahead but this is a tightrope.


----------



## Barmaley

Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 293164
> 
> 
> Buk M1..? at the port..!!



This system called "*Kvadrat*". It's a Belarusian modernization of the "*Kub*" air defence missile systems.

But the missiles in this system is new and more likely from the "*Buk-M1*" (9М38М1 missile) or "*Buk-M1-2*" (9М317Э missile).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Barmaley said:


> This system called "*Kvadrat*". It's a Belarusian modernization of the "*Kub*" air defence missile systems.
> 
> But the missiles in this system is new and more likely from the "*Buk-M1*" (9М38М1 missile) or "*Buk-M1-2*" (9М317Э missile).


St


alaungphaya said:


> Don't I get a tag, bongali? It will never happen because no one will partner a bongo company in Yakhine Pyi. This sounds like when Bangladesh wanted to send $1m in aid last year. Complete nonsense.
> 
> 
> သူတို့တို့တိုင္းျပည္ကိုေစာ္ကားေနတာမေျပာတပ္ဘၚးလားညီေလး


ေဆာရီး ဘရို မအားတာနဲ့ စာေသခ်ာ မဖတ္လိုက္ရလို့


----------



## Blue Sea

Some Photos of Sea Shield 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MarveL

*Myanmar and Indonesia: Parallels in their modern histories*

Last week, a delegation consisting of 16 members from four Karen ethnic resistance groups visited Indonesia's Aceh province. The Karen are one among eight ethnic groups in Myanmar, out of a total of 16, to have signed the National Ceasefire Agreement with Yangon.

This is not the first time Myanmar ethnic groups have included Aceh in their "lessons learnt" tour itinerary.

Several ethnic group representatives, government officials and military officers have gone to Aceh to study the post-conflict peace management.


I have been to Myanmar several times and met both the leadership and the grassroots levels of several ethnic resistance groups. At first, it seemed to me that there were hardly any similarities between them and Aceh.

Yet, when we discussed problems up close, I could not help but see similarities and, in turn, have come to realise that study tours like this one are indeed very valuable.





_The question now is if the Myanmar military (above), guaranteed under the new Constitution to have 25 per cent of the seats in Parliament, will follow the example of the Indonesian generals and relinquish political privilege. PHOTO: REUTERS_

Organised by the Centre for Peace and Conflict Studies, based in Siem Reap, Cambodia, the delegation was received in Aceh by the International Centre for Aceh and Indian Ocean Studies, an inter-university centre in Banda Aceh. The visitors were so impressed with what they saw in Aceh that they asked the tour organisers to arrange for a return visit as soon as possible, in order that they may learn how they could emulate the peace process there.

Since the end of World War II, Myanmar and Indonesia have been undergoing parallel political development, with the former seeming to follow one step behind. Indonesia proclaimed its independence in 1945, Myanmar in 1948. Both countries started off with democratic parliamentary systems of government.

When I look at Myanmar now, I cannot help feeling a sense of deja vu. Both countries achieved independence through a great struggle against imperialism and colonialism. The Indonesian people suffered severe poverty while their leaders concentrated on international issues, followed by a period of relative prosperity in conjunction with the degradation of democratic practices and human rights under military dictatorship, bloody suppression of popular upheavals and, finally, a return to democracy and a recognition of the rights of the many minority ethnic groups through decentralisation.

Like Indonesia before independence, Myanmar was fooled by the Japanese promise to help free the country from Western colonialism. But while the British granted independence to Myanmar, then Burma, through a process of negotiations, rather than brutal opposition as the Dutch did to Indonesia, the Burmese still came to hate colonialists and refused to join the British Commonwealth, aligning themselves to the leadership of the non-aligned countries.

Myanmar was once known as "the rice bowl" of South-east Asia. But when the constitutionally guaranteed autonomy did not materialise, widespread unrest occurred and, in 1958, the army took over under General Ne Win. He purged "communist sympathisers" and began to suppress the minorities with military force.

Elections in 1960 brought U Nu back as prime minister, but Gen Ne Win staged a coup in 1962 and the country's decline under military dictatorship began in earnest. As if emulating Indonesia, Myanmar nationalised all major industries without compensation.

In September 1987, a "demonetisation" measure left the people severely impoverished. The older generation of Indonesians would remember how, many years earlier, (their first president) Sukarno had done the same.

In 1988, driven by economic desperation, the people of Myanmar revolted. On Aug 8 that year, troops began firing into the crowds, eventually killing over 3,000 people.

Still, the resistance continued and forged alliances with ethnic resistance movements. In Rangoon (now Yangon), the daughter of founding father Aung San, Ms Aung San Suu Kyi, was approached to join the burgeoning democratic movement.

Her persistence and patience has finally paid off. Last year, her party won the general election in a landslide victory.

The rest is not yet history.

The question now is if the Myanmar military, guaranteed under the new Constitution to hold 25 per cent of the seats in Parliament (like Indonesia until 2004), will follow the example of the Indonesian generals and relinquish political privilege.

Indeed, one of the most important questions asked by a general at a seminar organised by the Habibie Centre in Jakarta a couple of years ago was how the Indonesian senior generals convinced their younger troops to give up their political privileges.

It seems that the old Myanmar generals have started to realise that their time is up, but they do not know how to stop riding the fat tigers that control the wealth of the country, especially jade trade with China. This is not overly different from the problem faced by the Indonesian military brass who control vast business interests all over the country.

Myanmar is indeed at a crossroads. Will it continue to follow in the footsteps of big brother Indonesia? Indonesian leaders, through Asean, could and should play a stronger role in persuading Myanmar's rulers to quickly emulate Indonesia.

With its vast natural resources, Myanmar has the potential to rise rapidly and join its more prosperous neighbours.

However, like Indonesia, it has to set its house in order first.

http://www.straitstimes.com/opinion/myanmar-and-indonesia-parallels-in-their-modern-histories

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> St
> 
> ေဆာရီး ဘရို မအားတာနဲ့ စာေသခ်ာ မဖတ္လိုက္ရလို့

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bongbang

*Myanmar business leader invites Bangladesh to fight together for US GSP*

*A leader of Myanmar garment producers has invited Bangladesh to work together in fighting global business challenges.*

“Now there are many challenges in the world. TTP (Trans-Pacific Partnership) is coming. Why don’t we work together? We can fight together for US GSP,” Khine Khine Nwe Rosaline, Secretary General of Myanmar Garment Manufacturers Association, said in Dhaka.

Miran Ali, a director of Bangladesh garment association BGMEA, acknowledged the need for joint efforts and said he had already planned a visit to Myanmar.

“I’ll go to East Africa next week, and then I’ll go to Myanmar,” he said, replying to a question at the discussion.

The interaction on garment sector networking was part of the Bangladesh German Chamber of Commerce and Industry’s (BGCCI) conference on global social responsibility.

The Burmese business leader’s invitation was in contrast to its government’s policy towards Bangladesh.

Rohingya refugee issue has long been a thorn in relation with Myanmar denying the citizenship of the Muslim minorities who fled sectarian violence at Rakhine province and took shelter in Bangladesh in their thousands.

Bangladesh, which is looking for a gateway to Southeast Asia through Myanmar, is working to build confidence keeping aside the refugee issue, according to the foreign ministry officials.

Rosaline, however, found no problem between the businesses of the two countries.

“There is no mistrust between Myanmar business and Bangladesh business,” she told bdnews24.com on the sidelines.

“Working together can ultimately help build good relations between the countries,” she believed.

After decades of sanctions, Myanmar has recently been opened to businesses.

Currently, the country has around 400 garment factories that employ between 350,000 and 400,000 workers. Bangladesh’s nearly 3,500 factories employ about 4 million workers.

Myanmar exports $1.8 billion and has set a $10-billion-mark target for the next 10 years, while Bangladesh eyes doubling current exports to $50 billion by 2020.

But neither country enjoys the GSP privilege in the US market.

Bangladesh has voiced concerns over the recently formed TPP that Dhaka believes might “adversely impact” its exports to the US and some other TPP countries.

The TPP is a trade agreement among 12 Pacific Rim countries on a gamut of economic policy issue.

Referring to a proverb, the Burmese business leader said: “If you want to go fast you travel alone. If you want to go far, you travel in a group.”

“We have to go far and far in future. Let’s fight together,” she said, seeking Bangladesh’s partnership.

She said Bangladesh was “so much advanced” in the garment industry that “we want to learn the growth story”.

She said six months back they sent a delegation to visit Bangladesh’s factories and learn about business operations.

“We’ll send another delegation shortly,” she said.

She added that both countries must be “fully equipped” with proper business rules before embarking on a joint endeavour.

Myanmar business leader invites Bangladesh to fight together for US GSP - bdnews24.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

MarveL said:


> *Myanmar and Indonesia: Parallels in their modern histories*
> 
> Last week, a delegation consisting of 16 members from four Karen ethnic resistance groups visited Indonesia's Aceh province. The Karen are one among eight ethnic groups in Myanmar, out of a total of 16, to have signed the National Ceasefire Agreement with Yangon.
> 
> This is not the first time Myanmar ethnic groups have included Aceh in their "lessons learnt" tour itinerary.
> 
> Several ethnic group representatives, government officials and military officers have gone to Aceh to study the post-conflict peace management.
> 
> 
> I have been to Myanmar several times and met both the leadership and the grassroots levels of several ethnic resistance groups. At first, it seemed to me that there were hardly any similarities between them and Aceh.
> 
> Yet, when we discussed problems up close, I could not help but see similarities and, in turn, have come to realise that study tours like this one are indeed very valuable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The question now is if the Myanmar military (above), guaranteed under the new Constitution to have 25 per cent of the seats in Parliament, will follow the example of the Indonesian generals and relinquish political privilege. PHOTO: REUTERS_
> 
> Organised by the Centre for Peace and Conflict Studies, based in Siem Reap, Cambodia, the delegation was received in Aceh by the International Centre for Aceh and Indian Ocean Studies, an inter-university centre in Banda Aceh. The visitors were so impressed with what they saw in Aceh that they asked the tour organisers to arrange for a return visit as soon as possible, in order that they may learn how they could emulate the peace process there.
> 
> Since the end of World War II, Myanmar and Indonesia have been undergoing parallel political development, with the former seeming to follow one step behind. Indonesia proclaimed its independence in 1945, Myanmar in 1948. Both countries started off with democratic parliamentary systems of government.
> 
> When I look at Myanmar now, I cannot help feeling a sense of deja vu. Both countries achieved independence through a great struggle against imperialism and colonialism. The Indonesian people suffered severe poverty while their leaders concentrated on international issues, followed by a period of relative prosperity in conjunction with the degradation of democratic practices and human rights under military dictatorship, bloody suppression of popular upheavals and, finally, a return to democracy and a recognition of the rights of the many minority ethnic groups through decentralisation.
> 
> Like Indonesia before independence, Myanmar was fooled by the Japanese promise to help free the country from Western colonialism. But while the British granted independence to Myanmar, then Burma, through a process of negotiations, rather than brutal opposition as the Dutch did to Indonesia, the Burmese still came to hate colonialists and refused to join the British Commonwealth, aligning themselves to the leadership of the non-aligned countries.
> 
> Myanmar was once known as "the rice bowl" of South-east Asia. But when the constitutionally guaranteed autonomy did not materialise, widespread unrest occurred and, in 1958, the army took over under General Ne Win. He purged "communist sympathisers" and began to suppress the minorities with military force.
> 
> Elections in 1960 brought U Nu back as prime minister, but Gen Ne Win staged a coup in 1962 and the country's decline under military dictatorship began in earnest. As if emulating Indonesia, Myanmar nationalised all major industries without compensation.
> 
> In September 1987, a "demonetisation" measure left the people severely impoverished. The older generation of Indonesians would remember how, many years earlier, (their first president) Sukarno had done the same.
> 
> In 1988, driven by economic desperation, the people of Myanmar revolted. On Aug 8 that year, troops began firing into the crowds, eventually killing over 3,000 people.
> 
> Still, the resistance continued and forged alliances with ethnic resistance movements. In Rangoon (now Yangon), the daughter of founding father Aung San, Ms Aung San Suu Kyi, was approached to join the burgeoning democratic movement.
> 
> Her persistence and patience has finally paid off. Last year, her party won the general election in a landslide victory.
> 
> The rest is not yet history.
> 
> The question now is if the Myanmar military, guaranteed under the new Constitution to hold 25 per cent of the seats in Parliament (like Indonesia until 2004), will follow the example of the Indonesian generals and relinquish political privilege.
> 
> Indeed, one of the most important questions asked by a general at a seminar organised by the Habibie Centre in Jakarta a couple of years ago was how the Indonesian senior generals convinced their younger troops to give up their political privileges.
> 
> It seems that the old Myanmar generals have started to realise that their time is up, but they do not know how to stop riding the fat tigers that control the wealth of the country, especially jade trade with China. This is not overly different from the problem faced by the Indonesian military brass who control vast business interests all over the country.
> 
> Myanmar is indeed at a crossroads. Will it continue to follow in the footsteps of big brother Indonesia? Indonesian leaders, through Asean, could and should play a stronger role in persuading Myanmar's rulers to quickly emulate Indonesia.
> 
> With its vast natural resources, Myanmar has the potential to rise rapidly and join its more prosperous neighbours.
> 
> However, like Indonesia, it has to set its house in order first.
> 
> Myanmar and Indonesia: Parallels in their modern histories, Opinion News & Top Stories - The Straits Times



I agree with a lot of that. Indonesia and Myanmar have a number of similarities. We also have a strong sense of shared history. Burma did more than any other country in the region to support the post-Dutch independence movement such as the airlift of '49. But what that article fails to mention is that Indonesia achieved independence (1949) after Burma (1948), that we had a parliamentary democracy from the get go in 1948 - 1962 and that Suharto, who came after Sukarno, actually looked up to our Socialist-Nationalist Ne Win and not the other way around.



bongbang said:


> *Myanmar business leader invites Bangladesh to fight together for US GSP*
> 
> *A leader of Myanmar garment producers has invited Bangladesh to work together in fighting global business challenges.*
> 
> “Now there are many challenges in the world. TTP (Trans-Pacific Partnership) is coming. Why don’t we work together? We can fight together for US GSP,” Khine Khine Nwe Rosaline, Secretary General of Myanmar Garment Manufacturers Association, said in Dhaka.
> 
> Miran Ali, a director of Bangladesh garment association BGMEA, acknowledged the need for joint efforts and said he had already planned a visit to Myanmar.
> 
> “I’ll go to East Africa next week, and then I’ll go to Myanmar,” he said, replying to a question at the discussion.
> 
> The interaction on garment sector networking was part of the Bangladesh German Chamber of Commerce and Industry’s (BGCCI) conference on global social responsibility.
> 
> The Burmese business leader’s invitation was in contrast to its government’s policy towards Bangladesh.
> 
> Rohingya refugee issue has long been a thorn in relation with Myanmar denying the citizenship of the Muslim minorities who fled sectarian violence at Rakhine province and took shelter in Bangladesh in their thousands.
> 
> Bangladesh, which is looking for a gateway to Southeast Asia through Myanmar, is working to build confidence keeping aside the refugee issue, according to the foreign ministry officials.
> 
> Rosaline, however, found no problem between the businesses of the two countries.
> 
> “There is no mistrust between Myanmar business and Bangladesh business,” she told bdnews24.com on the sidelines.
> 
> “Working together can ultimately help build good relations between the countries,” she believed.
> 
> After decades of sanctions, Myanmar has recently been opened to businesses.
> 
> Currently, the country has around 400 garment factories that employ between 350,000 and 400,000 workers. Bangladesh’s nearly 3,500 factories employ about 4 million workers.
> 
> Myanmar exports $1.8 billion and has set a $10-billion-mark target for the next 10 years, while Bangladesh eyes doubling current exports to $50 billion by 2020.
> 
> But neither country enjoys the GSP privilege in the US market.
> 
> Bangladesh has voiced concerns over the recently formed TPP that Dhaka believes might “adversely impact” its exports to the US and some other TPP countries.
> 
> The TPP is a trade agreement among 12 Pacific Rim countries on a gamut of economic policy issue.
> 
> Referring to a proverb, the Burmese business leader said: “If you want to go fast you travel alone. If you want to go far, you travel in a group.”
> 
> “We have to go far and far in future. Let’s fight together,” she said, seeking Bangladesh’s partnership.
> 
> She said Bangladesh was “so much advanced” in the garment industry that “we want to learn the growth story”.
> 
> She said six months back they sent a delegation to visit Bangladesh’s factories and learn about business operations.
> 
> “We’ll send another delegation shortly,” she said.
> 
> She added that both countries must be “fully equipped” with proper business rules before embarking on a joint endeavour.
> 
> Myanmar business leader invites Bangladesh to fight together for US GSP -
> bdnews24.com



I support that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

alaungphaya said:


> But what that article fails to mention is that Indonesia achieved independence (1949) after Burma (1948).



The Dutch was forced to recognised Indonesia independent in 1949, pressed by the republic of Indonesia's military act and diplomatic force (backed by International power). But Indonesia cunningly proclaimed it's independence in 1945. We even succeed to seized the Netherlands New Guinea in 1963. And annexed East Timor in 1975 




alaungphaya said:


> Suharto, who came after Sukarno, actually looked up to our Socialist-Nationalist Ne Win and not the other way around.



Soeharto as far as i know was not a socialist. That's Soekarno with his NASAKOM (Nationalist, Religion, Communist). Soeharto purged communist movement in 1960's in such a scale that still leave us trembling today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

alaungphaya said:


> I agree with a lot of that. Indonesia and Myanmar have a number of similarities. We also have a strong sense of shared history. Burma did more than any other country in the region to support the post-Dutch independence movement such as the airlift of '49. But what that article fails to mention is that Indonesia achieved independence (1949) after Burma (1948), that we had a parliamentary democracy from the get go in 1948 - 1962 and that Suharto, who came after Sukarno, actually looked up to our Socialist-Nationalist Ne Win and not the other way around.
> 
> I support that.



You should check the history lesson again, lad . Indonesia achieved independence at August 17th 1945. 

Historically, Myanmar's current situation is similar to the period after the fall of President Suharto in Indonesia, which has an effect on the formation of representative institutions that is more representative for the people. In addition, both located in the Southeast Asian region and struggled with issues of diversity.


----------



## alaungphaya

MarveL said:


> You should check the history lesson again, lad . Indonesia achieved independence at August 17th 1945.
> 
> Historically, Myanmar's current situation is similar to the period after the fall of President Suharto in Indonesia, which has an effect on the formation of representative institutions that is more representative for the people. In addition, both located in the Southeast Asian region and struggled with issues of diversity.



Don't call me lad, son. Indonesia declared independence in 1945 but did not achieve it from the Dutch until 1949, practically 1950. In the conflict of the interrim, we Burmese flew an escorted DC-3 full of materiel to support you Indos that the Dutch declined to intercept.

Your other point is correct.



pr1v4t33r said:


> The Dutch was forced to recognised Indonesia independent in 1949, pressed by the republic of Indonesia's military act and diplomatic force (backed by International power). But Indonesia cunningly proclaimed it's independence in 1945. We even succeed to seized the Netherlands New Guinea in 1963. And annexed East Timor in 1975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soeharto as far as i know was not a socialist. That's Soekarno with his NASAKOM (Nationalist, Religion, Communist). Soeharto purged communist movement in 1960's in such a scale that still leave us trembling today.



As far as I understand, Suharto wasn't a communist but he nationalised a number of industries an he saw himself as a sort of military strongman, much like Ne Win, and modeled the centralised, military-led economy on our own. He even rose to power in a similar way to Ne Win.


----------



## pr1v4t33r

alaungphaya said:


> Suharto, who came after Sukarno, actually looked up to our Socialist-Nationalist Ne Win and not the other way around.



Any reading material to back up your post?




alaungphaya said:


> Indonesia declared independence in 1945 but did not achieve it from the Dutch until 1949, practically 1950.



Indonesia self proclaimed and achieved independence in 1945. What happened afterward was a series of war to guard and defend our independence. Dutch didn't hand over independence to Indonesia, but Indonesia seized our right for independence. They were forced to back down and leave their illegal invasion effort empty handed, even with bleeding eye when Soekarno seized and nationalized all Dutch companies in Indonesia.




alaungphaya said:


> As far as I understand, Suharto wasn't a communist but he nationalised a number of industries an he saw himself as a sort of military strongman, much like Ne Win, and modeled the centralised, military-led economy on our own. He even rose to power in a similar way to Ne Win.



Soeharto was a strong opponent for industry nationalization movement that taken place with a masive scale in Soekarno era. He was a general, thus very understandable to read his military strongman persona. But unlike Ne Win who's never trust his civilian counterpart that lead to ultimate economic failure, Soeharto was clever enough to form a brillian economic team _"the Barkeley Mafia"_ that propelled Indonesia as the ASEAN Economic Tiger.


here some old archive regarding Ne Win, Soeharto, Myanmar and Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

pr1v4t33r said:


> Any reading material to back up your post?



Not on Google at any rate. But there is litetature out there as I remember reading it. But yes, Suharto was more outward looking than Ne Win. But my point is the military became the central agent in the economy as was in Burma. And more than the similarity of them being both generals, they came to power in similar circumstances in that they had initial support and legitimacy to replace either corrupt (Indo) or dysfunctional (Myanmar) governements.

By the way that article from the 90's you quoted was quite amusing. I take it it was before autumn 1997?


----------



## MarveL

alaungphaya said:


> Don't call me lad, son.



you are too old, than. Alrighty grandpa. 



pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia self proclaimed and achieved independence in 1945. What happened afterward is a series of war to guard and defend our independence. Dutch didn't hand over independence to Indonesia, but Indonesia seized our right for independence. They were forced to back down and leave their illegal invasion effort empty handed, even with bleeding eye when Soekarno seized and nationalized all Dutch companies in Indonesia.



indeed. thats why we are using word "achieved" independence than use word "got" independence day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

MarveL said:


> you are too old, than. Alrighty grandpa.



I'm too young to be granpa but too old to read comic books.


Either definition, de facto independence was in Dec 1949.


----------



## Blue Sea

Some Pics of Sea Shield 2016


----------



## tarpitz

*Myanmar to buy Russian Yak-130 training aircraft*

According to the published Corporation “Irkut” the schedule of purchases for 2016 in a number of export customers combat training aircraft Yak-130 in the middle of last year has been refilled. June 22, 2015 signed a contract № P / 1510411150511 for the supply of aircraft Yak-130 and the consignee of the property “104” (Myanmar).

It is possible that the delivery of the first aircraft under the contract will start in 2016. As a corporation for the current year is a contract with the 420 military representation for quality control and acceptance of products under contract. In addition, before the end of 2017 on the territory of Myanmar should be deployed specialized simulator combat use of the Yak-130.

On the manifestation of interest on the part of Myanmar to the plane Yak-130 was reported back in 2012, when it was held a demonstration flight experienced combat training Yak-130 with pilot g / n 104. Thus, Myanmar will be the fourth export customer for the Yak-130 after Algeria, Belarus and Bangladesh. In addition, still not fully clear the fate of the “frozen” contract for 36 aircraft to Syria. In the fall of 2015 in a number of media reports about renewal of the contract, have not yet found its confirmation.

Myanmar to buy Russian Yak-130 training aircraft | Defence blog

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

part of Sea shield 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Navy Hospital Ship Ah-02
Shwe Pa Zun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Species

*Bangladesh wants ‘bold’ trust-building efforts from new Myanmar president*

*The president and prime minister have congratulated the new Myanmar President, Htin Kyaw, and hoped to work together with him.*

Myanmar's Parliament elected a close friend and confidant of Nobel laureate Aung San Suu Kyi as president on Tuesday, the first head of state who does not hail from a military background since the 1960s.

In his message, President Md Abdul Hamid hoped that his election would pave the way for “greater peace, stability and development” in Myanmar.

The foreign ministry said the president is hoping that joint efforts of Bangladesh and Myanmar would help make this region “a better place and fulfil the aspirations of the two peoples”.

Prime Minster Sheikh Hasina expressed hope that under Kyaw’s leadership, Myanmar would undertake “bold initiatives to infuse greater trust and understanding between the people of Bangladesh and Myanmar in order to unlock the true potentials of the two countries”.

She also conveyed to the newly elected head of state that Bangladesh would “come forward to further strengthen the partnership with Myanmar based on trust and friendship”.

Tensions in Myanmar's Rakhine province that force thousands of Muslim Rohingyas to flee into Bangladesh is the main irritant in Dhaka-Naypyidaw relations.

Myanmar does not acknowledge Rohingyas as its citizens.

Despite the strained relations, Bangladesh stood by Myanmar and sent aid during the floods last year.

See more at - Bangladesh wants ‘bold’ trust-building efforts from new Myanmar president - bdnews24.com

@Aung Zaya and others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Aung La Nsang Hopes to Bring Global Attention to Myanmar Ahead of Homecoming Fight*
March 16, 2016
No Comments
JamesGoyder







Most people couldn’t place Myanmar on a map. The Southeast Asian nation has a population of more than 50 million people making it the 26th most populated country in the world, but until recently it has been relatively isolated.

That’s because Myanmar was ruled by a military junta for 50 years, earning the country something akin to pariah status in the international community. It was during this period that Burmese mixed martial artist Aung La Nsang left his homeland to live in the United Status, but the political situation has improved dramatically since then.

_ONE: Union of Warriors_ is set for the Thuwunna Stadium in Yangon this Friday. During the days of the military regime, it would have been unthinkable for such a prestigious international sporting event to take place in Myanmar, but the country has gone from strength to strength since a democratic election in 2015.

La Nsang recently returned to Yangon for the first time in nearly 12 years for a ONE Championship press tour. As he prepares to face Egyptian Mohamel Ali, the middleweight says he is excited to be a part of Myanmar’s success story.

“I was born in Myitkyina in the northern state, but I grew up in Yangon two blocks away from where I’m going to be fighting. Myanmar is moving towards the right direction, it’s come a long way. We wouldn’t have this opportunity 20 years ago, 10 years ago, or even 5 years ago to do this.”

Ask the average person to name someone from Myanmar and they are probably going to struggle. But La Nsang believes this is simply because his homeland has been closed off to the international community for so long.

“It’s a large country. Most people don’t know where Burma is because it’s been sanctioned by the U.S. and European countries (but) there are a lot of great people who live there. It’s going to start showing as the country opens up, a lot of younger people will get more opportunities now.”

While La Nsang is looking at the bigger picture, there is the small matter of a fight this Friday for him to focus on. As a veteran of 17 fights, Ali will be looking to spoil the homecoming of the returning hero.

La Nsang’s record is slightly superior to Ali’s and he’s faced some fairly well known fighters like Uriah Hall and Costas Philippou. The Burmese middleweight is understandably confident, but won’t be overlooking the threat posed by his forthcoming opponent.

“I’m ahead of him in all aspects. I’ve fought against better competition. As far as striking, I feel that I’m better and same with grappling. I have to watch out for his overhand and big hooks. In the clinch, you have to be worried about his short uppercuts.”

There is no question who the fans at the Thuwanna Stadium will be behind and La Nsang is guaranteed to get a raucous reception from the Yangon crowd. He’s going to have plenty of friends and family in attendance and believes this support will inspire him to put in a memorable performance.

“My uncle has already requested 100 tickets. People are going to fly down and drive down to watch me. Walking in there for the first time is going to be an amazing feeling. I can imagine the loud cheering. It’s going to be the best feeling. I’m going to use that to my advantage.”

There is an old adage about sport and politics not mixing, but every now and again a conflux of the two can produce some special moments. La Nsang hopes that his grand homecoming this Friday night will be one of those occasions.

“It means a lot to me to be back in Burma and fighting in from of my people. It’s my opportunity to show the world what I’ve accomplished so far. It’s going to be beautiful.”

Go Go... Aung La... !!!!


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Nissan says to start assembling cars in Myanmar this year*

0
1
0
2
WhatsApp
Email



ChangRan Kim and 
changrankimjunkofujita@dealstreetasia.com



Naomi Tajitsu 
dealstreetasia 
feedback@dealstreetasia.com
February 17, 2016: 
Japan’s* Nissan Motor Co* said on Wednesday it would start assembling cars in Myanmar this year for the first time, becoming the latest automaker to begin production in the Southeast Asian country as it opens up to foreign investment.

Japan’s second-biggest automaker said it would initially use an existing facility of partner Tan Chong Motor Group to assemble the Sunny compact sedan in Myanmar’s small but growing auto market.

It will then transfer production to a new plant, in the Bago region, which will employ about 300 people and have an annual output capacity of 10,000 cars at full production.

Nissan anticipates that it will sell more than 1,000 units annually in two or three years.

Nissan is the second Japanese automaker to set up production facilities in Myanmar after Suzuki Motor Corp began producing its Ertiga multi-purpose vehicle there last year.

“Demand in Myanmar is expected to grow rapidly following economic and political reforms in the country,” Nissan said in a statement.

Nissan has been selling imported vehicles in Myanmar since 2013 and estimates current vehicle sales there to be around 104,000 units annually, roughly 3 percent of which are new. By 2020, it expects the market to grow to more than 150,000 units sold each year, of which around 10 percent will be new vehicles.

Myanmar’s private sector has been thriving after the military ceded power to a semi-civilian government in 2011, triggering a broad liberalisation of its fledgling economy that has attracted foreign investors seeking growth in a country of more than 50 million.

Myanmar’s agriculture, mining and energy resources are largely untapped, while sectors such as banking, tourism, textiles and construction are booming. Foreign direct investment stood at $8 billion in fiscal 2014/15, more than five times the flows recorded just two years earlier.


----------



## Devilduck

@Species Yeah. It is better for our two nation to collaborate with each other instead of rising tension over border disputes and rohingya issues. Both country got starving citizens and many internal issues. The civilian and military casualty will be really high for both side if war broke out between the two countries which is not a good thing to happen. Peace be upon us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Devilduck said:


> @Species Yeah. It is better for our two nation to collaborate with each other instead of rising tension over border disputes and rohingya issues. Both country got starving citizens and many internal issues. The civilian and military casualty will be really high for both side if war broke out between the two countries which is not a good thing to happen. Peace be upon us.



You are right bro. Both our nations have many things to sort out and this will only happen when we start to cooperate with each other. We should also be aware who will be befitting if tensions rise between Myanmar and Bangladesh, definitely not the people of these two countries. Now that Myanmar is heading towards full democracy, I hope relations between the two countries will get warmer and reach new heights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Some naval troops posting...!!


----------



## Tha Toe Min Kaung

It 


Aung Zaya said:


> Navy Hospital Ship Ah-02
> Shwe Pa Zun
> 
> View attachment 299064
> 
> View attachment 299065


It is "Than Lwin" bro. Shwe Puzun is river going hospital ship with pennat no. AH-01
















Myanmar recent Military drill for crossing river. Participated by MPTs and locally assembled APCs supported by Engineering crops.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nabil365 said:


> Enough of ships...I would really like to see more Myanmar special forces.:p


Here dude..!! Check it out..!! 










Army commandos..





SOTF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

More helicopters, @Aung Zaya . Love your work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Missions taken by drone.. 

















BoQ77 said:


> More helicopters, @Aung Zaya . Love your work.


Thz bro.. Vietnam Army owned Telecom got lience along with Myanmar Army owned firm as a fourth telecom in Myanmar.. A good tie between MM and VN armies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

@WebMaster @Horus bros... unavailable photos and graphic photos are floating here.. plz..!!

*ADB sees 8.4% growth and falling inflation

Rising economic growth and three successive years of falling inflation were among the highlights from the Asian Development Bank’s 2016 predictions for Myanmar as part of its annual economic outlook for Asia.

The ADB estimates Myanmar’s growth rate fell to 7.2 percent in 2015 – hit by the impact of widespread flooding and slower economic growth in China.

Cyclone Komen and intense monsoon rains destroyed one-fifth of Myanmar’s cultivated land last year, displaced 1.6 million people and caused an estimated US$1.5 billion of damage.

Meanwhile, China, which accounts for 36pc of Myanmar’s official international trade, is trying to manage an economic slowdown.

But despite China’s economic issues Myanmar’s economy will manage 8.4pc growth this fiscal year, as the garments and tourism sectors perform well and agriculture rebounds, Peter Brimble, the ADB’s principle country specialist for Myanmar, said.

The ADB expects growth to slow only slightly to 8.3pc in 2017.

The outlook for inflation was also better than expected. The ADB had projected inflation for the 2015-16 fiscal year to clear 12pc, based on rising agricultural prices reflected in the consumer price index and a falling kyat.

But in January and February there was a “noticeable drop in monthly inflation figures”, Mr Brimble said. The ADB conferred with other international organisations and decided that the increase for the 2015-16 fiscal year was around 11pc.

“So we’re seeing something relatively positive,” he added. “The kyat is quite stable and the price of agricultural products in the consumer price index is going down.”

In fact the ADB now projects three successive years of falling inflation, which it expects to drop to 9.5pc this coming fiscal year and then to 8.5pc in 2017.

“For me it’s one of the hardest things to explain in Myanmar,” said Mr Brimble. “Why has it [inflation] been quite so high for quite so long?”

Although inflation is set to fall it remains relatively high, he said. When it comes to measures to help combat rising prices, Mr Brimble pointed to the Central Bank.

“We’ve all recognised for a long time that the Central Bank of Myanmar needs to become a stronger player in inflation management,” he said.

That would require the Central Bank to have some kind of institutional autonomy and the tools to finance deficits through bond issuance, soak up money in the economy and have a stronger supervisory role over the banking system to control credit growth, he said.

The current account deficit also remains a problem. It hit 8.9pc of GDP in 2015 as earnings from agricultural and natural gas exports dropped. The ADB expects the deficit to improve to 8.3pc of GDP this year and then 7.7pc in 2017.

Agricultural exports will bounce back, manufacturing exports will continue to grow, and although stronger economic growth will drive up imports, this will be partly countered by lower imported oil prices, the ADB said.

Foreign exchange reserves were another weakness. At the end of 2015 foreign reserves were enough to cover 2.5 months of imports. The ADB estimates reserves should cover four months of imports in order to be able to cushion the country against external shocks, Mr Brimble said.

Despite strong growth and lower inflation, the vulnerabilities still called for prudent fiscal policy and bolstering reserves, he said.
*


----------



## Aung Zaya

_Viettel has won a $1.5 billion bid in Myanmar_
Last update: 16:34 | 13/04/2016

_Viettel has won a $1.5 billion bid in Myanmar to establish a 4G mobile network in the country._

_



_


_ Telco giant to partner up in joint venture to provide internet and mobile networks. 
_



The group will cooperate with two Myanmar companies - MEC and SPV - to set up a joint venture to provide both internet and mobile networks, according to Mr. Le Dang Dung, Viettel’s Deputy General Director.

By the end of May, Viettel and its two partners will finish procedures to establish the joint venture, in which Viettel will hold 49 per cent and contribute $1.5 billion in investment.

The government will then issue a mobile telecommunications license to the joint venture - the fourth in the country.

With a population of 53 million, Myanmar has significant potential because it still in the initial stages of development.

In 2014 Viettel planned to cooperate with Yatanarpon Teleport, a Myanmar company, but the plan was rejected by the country’s government. In 2013 it also submitted documents to seek a business license in mobile telecommunications, but again was unsuccessful.

In 2015 it recorded revenue of $1.5 billion from foreign markets and had retrieved 80 per cent of its capital in foreign investments.

_VN Economic Timees_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

another Viet investor places a big bet.



*Embattled Vietnam property developer pledges another $230 mln for Myanmar project*


Thanh Nien News
Tuesday, March 22, 2016






A file photo shows Hoang Gia Lai Myanmar Center in Yangon. Photo: Nguyen Khanh


Vietnamese real estate conglomerate Hoang Anh Gia Lai Group has started work on the second stage of a major project in Myanmar estimated to cost US$230 million.

The amount accounts for more than half of the total projected cost of the Hoang Anh Gia Lai Myanmar Center in Yangon.

The group announced at a groundbreaking ceremony Saturday that it would build five 28-storied towers with more than 1,134 apartments and offices in the second stage.

It said it has leased out 60 percent of space at its two 27-storied office buildings and 100 percent of a shopping mall, which were completed at the end of last year.

Hoang Anh Gia Lai has begun the work amid reports about its increasing debts and shrinking profits.

Its debts were estimated at nearly VND32.64 trillion ($1.44 billion) at the end of last year, up 54.5 percent from 2014 and equivalent to more than 67 percent of its total assets, its latest financial statements show.

The group, which now mainly operates in the real estate and agriculture sectors, saw a year-on-year decrease of 46.5 percent in its post-tax profit to VND678.62 billion ($29.94 million) last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## halupridol

guys,,,how was the earthquake yesterday?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

halupridol said:


> guys,,,how was the earthquake yesterday?


No casualty and very little destruction. Everyone is fine.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## alaungphaya

My g/f was in Mandalay and even there she said it was fine. Almost a miracle considering it was 6.9 on the Richter. The epicentre was in northern Sagaing so very sparsely populated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zaw

PHILIPPINES BEATS CHINA
(Myanmar picks UDMC over NORINCO in precision rifle selection trials.)
By: Gilbert Felongco

The Myanmar Army has declared UDMC rifles "winner" over NORINCO brand of CQ-A and CQ-B rifles following a nearly two years selection process participated in by several other manufacturers including Chinese military rifle maker, NORINCO.

Prior to this, Myanmar, or the Union of Burma had been scouting for military grade rifle makers that would produce rifles that may deliver better performance particularly in the aspect of ACCURACY. The Philippines-based firm responded by making its rifles---the F5-DGIS and F5-PVAR--- available for the selection process.

The trials pitted UDMC rifles against the Myanmar Army’s current use rifles and also the much cheaper but apparently lesser quality NORINCO M4 and M16 rifles.

Less than two years after the Myanmar Army announced that it is opening its test and evaluation, UDMC’s rifle had been chosen by the Southeast Asian nation’s army as technically and operationally better overall than the NORINCO M4 and M16.

“This only means that our rifles are better than anything that the Chinese can put up against it,” Gene Cariño, United Defense Manufacturing Corporation’s (UDMC) CEO said, adding that the Myanmar Army opted for the UDMC’s F5-DGIS and F5-PVAR rifles rather than NORINCO’s CQ-A and CQ-B models of M4 and M16 in caliber 5.56 NATO for their special purpose precision rifle.

The Myanmar Army had subjected the UDMC rifles---the M4 and M16 format 5.56 NATO F5's--- to rigorous selection process on the basis of safety, reliability and accuracy side-by-side with NORINCO.

“The selection experts made up of MOD officials and snipers from the Myanmar Army special forces, found UDMC rifles to be of premium quality compared to its Chinese NORINCO counterparts,” Cariño said.

UDMC Vice President International, retired Lt General Roland Detabali together with retired Major Philip Manlapaz had brought UDMC rifles to the selection process in Myanmar and spent sometime in Nay Pyi Taw demonstrating the quality of UDMC rifles.

“The Myanmar Army is very thorough in the tests that they had conducted, they want absolute reliability and accuracy which our rifles can definitely deliver,” Detabali said. (SEE PICTURES)

Cariño said they had proposed to the Myanmar Army to put up a manufacturing plant in Myanmar under a “Build Operate and Transfer Technology Program” and bring UDMC technology to that country.

“The Burmese are a patriotic people and they prefer to use weapons that they have produced in Myanmar and so Filipino rifle engineers from UDMC may train them, if the BOTT proposal is accepted by the Myanmar Army” he said. “We are in fact now bringing Filipino expertise in rifles making to other parts of the world,” he added.

UDMC is a 100 percent Filipino-owned privately controlled corporation research-based rifles manufacturer that has engineered and improved on the design of the M4 and M16 by incorporating their patented PVAR piston driven system that combines the strengths of the AK-47 and the M16. UDMC has developed their own Technical Data Package using design and programming softwares from Dassault Systèmes of France.

Cariño said UDMC is hoping at landing a major contract in Myanmar, possibly its biggest, in the coming years.

“Myanmar’s military is about 500,000 men and women and is three and a half times bigger than the Philippines military so you could just imagine how big a market we are aiming at, if ever,” he said.

Detabali and Manlapaz are Army Scout Rangers and had participated either as member or commander, during their respective time in service with the Philippine Army, in the annual ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet (AARM). They are veterans in the conflict with various threat groups in the Philippines.

“Having a rifle that could deliver rounds to the target with maximum reliability and accuracy and with consistency is the cutting edge in the battlefield…We know that from experience,” Manlapaz said.

UDMC rifles a few years ago passed the rigorous tests and evaluations conducted by the Philippine Army Research and Development Center, the Philippine Navy Special Operations Group, the PNP Special Action Force and the PNP Research and Development Center for its safety, reliability and accuracy.

For years, UDMC rifles had been relied upon by American and British maritime security contractors protecting international shipping against pirates prowling in the Gulf of Aden and the Indian Ocean.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Zero_wing

Zaw said:


> PHILIPPINES BEATS CHINA
> (Myanmar picks UDMC over NORINCO in precision rifle selection trials.)
> By: Gilbert Felongco
> 
> The Myanmar Army has declared UDMC rifles "winner" over NORINCO brand of CQ-A and CQ-B rifles following a nearly two years selection process participated in by several other manufacturers including Chinese military rifle maker, NORINCO.
> 
> Prior to this, Myanmar, or the Union of Burma had been scouting for military grade rifle makers that would produce rifles that may deliver better performance particularly in the aspect of ACCURACY. The Philippines-based firm responded by making its rifles---the F5-DGIS and F5-PVAR--- available for the selection process.
> 
> The trials pitted UDMC rifles against the Myanmar Army’s current use rifles and also the much cheaper but apparently lesser quality NORINCO M4 and M16 rifles.
> 
> Less than two years after the Myanmar Army announced that it is opening its test and evaluation, UDMC’s rifle had been chosen by the Southeast Asian nation’s army as technically and operationally better overall than the NORINCO M4 and M16.
> 
> “This only means that our rifles are better than anything that the Chinese can put up against it,” Gene Cariño, United Defense Manufacturing Corporation’s (UDMC) CEO said, adding that the Myanmar Army opted for the UDMC’s F5-DGIS and F5-PVAR rifles rather than NORINCO’s CQ-A and CQ-B models of M4 and M16 in caliber 5.56 NATO for their special purpose precision rifle.
> 
> The Myanmar Army had subjected the UDMC rifles---the M4 and M16 format 5.56 NATO F5's--- to rigorous selection process on the basis of safety, reliability and accuracy side-by-side with NORINCO.
> 
> “The selection experts made up of MOD officials and snipers from the Myanmar Army special forces, found UDMC rifles to be of premium quality compared to its Chinese NORINCO counterparts,” Cariño said.
> 
> UDMC Vice President International, retired Lt General Roland Detabali together with retired Major Philip Manlapaz had brought UDMC rifles to the selection process in Myanmar and spent sometime in Nay Pyi Taw demonstrating the quality of UDMC rifles.
> 
> “The Myanmar Army is very thorough in the tests that they had conducted, they want absolute reliability and accuracy which our rifles can definitely deliver,” Detabali said. (SEE PICTURES)
> 
> Cariño said they had proposed to the Myanmar Army to put up a manufacturing plant in Myanmar under a “Build Operate and Transfer Technology Program” and bring UDMC technology to that country.
> 
> “The Burmese are a patriotic people and they prefer to use weapons that they have produced in Myanmar and so Filipino rifle engineers from UDMC may train them, if the BOTT proposal is accepted by the Myanmar Army” he said. “We are in fact now bringing Filipino expertise in rifles making to other parts of the world,” he added.
> 
> UDMC is a 100 percent Filipino-owned privately controlled corporation research-based rifles manufacturer that has engineered and improved on the design of the M4 and M16 by incorporating their patented PVAR piston driven system that combines the strengths of the AK-47 and the M16. UDMC has developed their own Technical Data Package using design and programming softwares from Dassault Systèmes of France.
> 
> Cariño said UDMC is hoping at landing a major contract in Myanmar, possibly its biggest, in the coming years.
> 
> “Myanmar’s military is about 500,000 men and women and is three and a half times bigger than the Philippines military so you could just imagine how big a market we are aiming at, if ever,” he said.
> 
> Detabali and Manlapaz are Army Scout Rangers and had participated either as member or commander, during their respective time in service with the Philippine Army, in the annual ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet (AARM). They are veterans in the conflict with various threat groups in the Philippines.
> 
> “Having a rifle that could deliver rounds to the target with maximum reliability and accuracy and with consistency is the cutting edge in the battlefield…We know that from experience,” Manlapaz said.
> 
> UDMC rifles a few years ago passed the rigorous tests and evaluations conducted by the Philippine Army Research and Development Center, the Philippine Navy Special Operations Group, the PNP Special Action Force and the PNP Research and Development Center for its safety, reliability and accuracy.
> 
> For years, UDMC rifles had been relied upon by American and British maritime security contractors protecting international shipping against pirates prowling in the Gulf of Aden and the Indian Ocean.



Thanks for picking filipino products guys

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Zero_wing said:


> Thanks for picking filipino products guys





Zero_wing said:


> Thanks for picking filipino products guys


i love the part of the paragraph such as Plant will be built in Myanmar in BOTT process.. thz guys..!! we can produce the better lighter cheaper rifile in next coming year...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zero_wing

Aung Zaya said:


> i love the part of the paragraph such as Plant will be built in Myanmar in BOTT process.. thz guys..!! we can produce the better lighter cheaper rifile in next coming year...



Its rifle tol anyhow far more better than chinese so it's good rifle our Special Forces are using it and have ball with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Zero_wing said:


> Its rifle tol anyhow far more better than chinese so it's good rifle our Special Forces are using it and have ball with it.



UMDC is the trust worthy defence company.. We do believe it's quality also.. Hope we can produce F5 PVAR in very soon and fix the error s of in-hand MA series AR with the tech of F5.. Anyhow this will go to positive for our armed forces..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

*Russia May Deliver first batch of Yak 130s to Myanmar By End of 2016*

Russia plans to deliver three fighter jets to Myanmar by the end of 2016, media sources reported Tuesday.

Earlier this year, information from the 2016 acquisition plan of the Russian aircraft manufacturer Irkut had indicated that a batch of Yakovlev Yak-130 (Mitten) combat trainer aircraft and associated equipment could be delivered to Myanmar this year, along with a specialized full-mission tactical simulator to be delivered by the end of 2017. At the time, no further information about the exact delivery schedule was provided on the aircraft, which has an approximate export price of $15 million.

Now, a source has confirmed to the Russian daily _Kommersant_ that the transfer will occur by the end of this year.

“The plan provides for the transfer of three aircraft to them [Myanmar] in 2016,” the source reportedly said.

The Yak-130, a Russian-made subsonic, two-seat, new-generation aircraft, was originally developed in the 1990s, with the prototype subsequently completing test flights and joint tests in the 2000s. Though it is classified as a lead-in fighter trainer (LIFT), which allows pilots to familiarize themselves with aircraft, it can also fly on genuine combat missions. And owing to several hard-points under each wing, the aircraft can support a combat payload weight of up to 3,000 kg, including air-to-air missiles, air-to-surface missiles, free-fall bombs, rockets, gun pods, and precision-guided bombs.

Myanmar signed the Yak-130 purchase contract in June 2015, three years after it had indicated its initial interest. Though the Russian Air Force still operates an overwhelming majority of the Yak-130s made thus far, other countries have expressed interest in buying them as well, including several from Latin America and North Africa.

As of now, Myanmar would become the fourth export customer for the Yak-130 after Algeria, Bangladesh, and Belarus. Previous reports have also indicated plans to export the aircraft to other countries, including Azerbaijan, Syria, Serbia, and Vietnam.

http://thediplomat.com/2016/04/russia-may-deliver-new-fighter-jets-to-myanmar-by-end-of-2016/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> *Russia May Deliver first batch of Yak 130s to Myanmar By End of 2016*
> 
> Russia plans to deliver three fighter jets to Myanmar by the end of 2016, media sources reported Tuesday.
> 
> Earlier this year, information from the 2016 acquisition plan of the Russian aircraft manufacturer Irkut had indicated that a batch of Yakovlev Yak-130 (Mitten) combat trainer aircraft and associated equipment could be delivered to Myanmar this year, along with a specialized full-mission tactical simulator to be delivered by the end of 2017. At the time, no further information about the exact delivery schedule was provided on the aircraft, which has an approximate export price of $15 million.
> 
> Now, a source has confirmed to the Russian daily _Kommersant_ that the transfer will occur by the end of this year.
> 
> “The plan provides for the transfer of three aircraft to them [Myanmar] in 2016,” the source reportedly said.
> 
> The Yak-130, a Russian-made subsonic, two-seat, new-generation aircraft, was originally developed in the 1990s, with the prototype subsequently completing test flights and joint tests in the 2000s. Though it is classified as a lead-in fighter trainer (LIFT), which allows pilots to familiarize themselves with aircraft, it can also fly on genuine combat missions. And owing to several hard-points under each wing, the aircraft can support a combat payload weight of up to 3,000 kg, including air-to-air missiles, air-to-surface missiles, free-fall bombs, rockets, gun pods, and precision-guided bombs.
> 
> Myanmar signed the Yak-130 purchase contract in June 2015, three years after it had indicated its initial interest. Though the Russian Air Force still operates an overwhelming majority of the Yak-130s made thus far, other countries have expressed interest in buying them as well, including several from Latin America and North Africa.
> 
> As of now, Myanmar would become the fourth export customer for the Yak-130 after Algeria, Bangladesh, and Belarus. Previous reports have also indicated plans to export the aircraft to other countries, including Azerbaijan, Syria, Serbia, and Vietnam.
> 
> http://thediplomat.com/2016/04/russia-may-deliver-new-fighter-jets-to-myanmar-by-end-of-2016/



Yak is for sure by the end of this year...!!!

*Russian Defense Minister meets with Myanmar’s Defense Minister Sein Win*
By 
Mizzima
On Wednesday, 27 April 2016
Facebook Tweet Google +0 0 0








_Minister of Defence of the Russian Federation General of the Army Sergei Shoigu had a meeting with Minister of Defence of Myanmar Lieutenant General Sein Win on 26 April. Photo: Ministry of Defence of the Russian Federation_

Bilateral cooperation between Russia and Myanmar is developing dynamically, especially in the naval field, Russian Defense Minister Sergey Shoigu said on Tuesday, 26 April, at a meeting with Myanmar’s Defense Minister Sein Win, according to a report by the TASS news agency.

“During nearly 70 years of relations Russia and Myanmar have established strong friendly ties. The political contacts have become more active in recent years.* The bilateral cooperation is developing dynamically, especially in the naval field and culture*,” Shoigu said.

He pointed to another important area of cooperation - the training of military personnel from Myanmar in Russia.

“I am confident that today’s meeting will contribute to further strengthening our bilateral contacts and cooperation in the military and military-technical areas,” the report quoted Shoigu as adding.


- See more at: http://mizzima.com/news-internation...r’s-defense-minister-sein-win#sthash.uDOg2Uti

Intresting news.. Russia said we have improvement in naval field.. But I don't see nothing new in navy.. What can we get from Russia for our navy..? Kilo ..? Gepard..!?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

evidence of S-300...? 






F14

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Men In Black

http://www.mmtimes.com/index.php/na...nced-myanmar-russia-military-cooperation.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zero_wing

Aung Zaya said:


> UMDC is the trust worthy defence company.. We do believe it's quality also.. Hope we can produce F5 PVAR in very soon and fix the error s of in-hand MA series AR with the tech of F5.. Anyhow this will go to positive for our armed forces..



Its good to hear


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> Yak is for sure by the end of this year...!!!
> 
> *Russian Defense Minister meets with Myanmar’s Defense Minister Sein Win*
> By
> Mizzima
> On Wednesday, 27 April 2016
> Facebook Tweet Google +0 0 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Minister of Defence of the Russian Federation General of the Army Sergei Shoigu had a meeting with Minister of Defence of Myanmar Lieutenant General Sein Win on 26 April. Photo: Ministry of Defence of the Russian Federation_
> 
> Bilateral cooperation between Russia and Myanmar is developing dynamically, especially in the naval field, Russian Defense Minister Sergey Shoigu said on Tuesday, 26 April, at a meeting with Myanmar’s Defense Minister Sein Win, according to a report by the TASS news agency.
> 
> “During nearly 70 years of relations Russia and Myanmar have established strong friendly ties. The political contacts have become more active in recent years.* The bilateral cooperation is developing dynamically, especially in the naval field and culture*,” Shoigu said.
> 
> He pointed to another important area of cooperation - the training of military personnel from Myanmar in Russia.
> 
> “I am confident that today’s meeting will contribute to further strengthening our bilateral contacts and cooperation in the military and military-technical areas,” the report quoted Shoigu as adding.
> 
> 
> - See more at: http://mizzima.com/news-international/russian-defense-minister-meets-myanmar’s-defense-minister-sein-win#sthash.uDOg2Uti
> 
> Intresting news.. Russia said we have improvement in naval field.. But I don't see nothing new in navy.. What can we get from Russia for our navy..? Kilo ..? Gepard..!?



Bro are you stopping with getting 3 Yaks or getting more in later years to fulfill larger requirement?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Bro are you stopping with getting 3 Yaks or getting more in later years to fulfill larger requirement?



we're negotiate to get more Yak-130 since 2014 , may be.. So 3 Yak-130 may be the first batch.. more will be coming at 2017.. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

What is .MM ASW platform, my pal ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BoQ77 said:


> What is .MM ASW platform, my pal ?



MM navy 's frigates and corvettes can play ASW role during war time.. we have a few torpedo boats as well which are laid down recent years .. and Navy show its interest on ASW heli like Ka-27 for our frigates.. but there is still no platform which is specialized for ASW role... bro
=================================================================
*Detachment of Russian Pacific Fleet to visit Thilawa Sea Port - *

By
Mizzima
On Monday, 16 May 2016
Facebook Tweet Google +0 0 0






_Udaloy-class destroyer, flagship Admiral Vinogradov at the Thilawa Sea Port in Yangon on 13 November 2013. Photo: Mizzima_

A detachment of the Russian Pacific Fleet led by flagship Admiral Vinogradov under the command of Captain (Navy) Alexander Potapov is scheduled to pay a friendly visit to the Thilawa Sea Port (MITT) from May 18 till May 22, 2016, according to a statement from the Embassy of the Russian Federation.

The large anti-submarine warship Admiral Vinogradov is an Udaloy-class destroyer which has been in active service since 1988. The warship has the length of 163 m, speed - 35 knots, range - 10500 nautical miles and around 300 crew members. During the present sea voyage the flagship is accompanied by two auxiliary vessels: a sea-going rescue tug and a tanker.

Since 2008 ASW Admiral Vinogradov has participated in the patrol operations of the Russian Naval Task Force in the waters off Horn of Africa under the UN-led international anti-piracy mission in the Gulf of Aden. Safeguarding the international navigation routes in this part of the ocean, the warship’s crew and the attached unit of the Marine Infantry successfully prevented pirate attacks against numerous commercial vessels from different countries.

- See more at: http://mizzima.com/news-internation...t-visit-thilawa-sea-port#sthash.TtUZrFJT.dpuf

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

================================
Stealth Version of Myanmar oto 76mm SR gun..
edited - photo from bro @sahureka2 










=================================

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zero_wing

Question is that gun a copy of the oto melara 76mm or a real oto melara 76mm?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Zero_wing said:


> Question is that gun a copy of the oto melara 76mm or a real oto melara 76mm?


the 1st one without stealth cover may be real one.. bro later it may be upgraded with stealth cover.. covering work may be done locally with foreign assistance..


----------



## CountStrike

*Japan, Myanmar economic cooperation bearing fruit*
MOTOKAZU MATSUI, Nikkei staff writer





The grand opening of J&M's expanded Yangon plant.

YANGON -- Partnerships between Myanmar and Japanese businesses are thriving, which could help turn the Southeast Asian nation into a major export hub under de facto leader Aung San Suu Kyi's "Made in Myanmar" campaign.

Myanmar had previously only imported materials for infrastructure construction, but will now be able to attract foreign currencies through exports, Construction Minister Win Khaing said with a smile May 8. He was attending a ceremony that day celebrating completed expansions to a J&M Steel Solutions plant in Yangon, which produces such products as steel bridge bearings.



J&M, a joint venture between Japan's JFE Engineering and Myanmar's Construction Ministry, brought the plant online in the spring of 2014. It doubled output capacity to an annual 20,000 tons in just two years. It shipped about 250 tons of its products to Laos in 2014, and began pursuing exports in earnest this fiscal year. J&M is mostly focusing on projects tied to official development assistance in Bangladesh, Sri Lanka and other neighboring countries, and hopes to ship about 30% of its planned output of 190,000 tons or so.

The Yangon plant is JFE Engineering's only overseas facility producing bridge components. "It could eventually become the base for exports to the entire Indian Ocean region, including the Middle East and Africa," J&M President Yasuo Shoji said.

Myanmar has great potential to become an export hub since it has the lowest wages in Southeast Asia and is in a location that connects China, India and Southeast Asia. But the country has traditionally exported mostly agricultural products and natural resources, due to weak electric and transport infrastructure and a shortage of trained workers. The economy stagnated under a half century of military rule, robbing corporations of their competitiveness and the ability to foster expertise.

JFE Engineering parent JFE Holdings has hosted about 250 trainees from Myanmar since 2002 at its bridge facility in Japan. The trainees developed technical skills there, such as cutting and welding parts. About 40 of them, or 20%, went on to work for J&M and helped establish its Yangon plant. J&M also brought Japanese-style production management and quality-control measures to Myanmar.

"We've created a foothold for growth by melding Japanese technology with Myanmar talent," Shoji said.

Hitachi subsidiary and a local company, is expected to start shipping out transformers designed for export by the end of the month. The products use amorphous alloys developed by Hitachi, allowing them to cut energy loss by 40% compared with conventional transformers. The company is looking to sell these energy-saving transformers to Singapore and other markets.

Soe Electric & Machinery was the first company to succeed in mass-producing transformers in Myanmar, and controls 30% of the domestic market. It approached Hitachi in the summer of 2012 in order to bolster its technological prowess. The Japanese company, expecting growing transformer demand in Myanmar, agreed to launch the venture last summer.

Hitachi SEM Vice Chairman Kyaw Min Htun said the company will consider building new factories near the border with China and India.


Nikkei

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zero_wing

Aung Zaya said:


> the 1st one without stealth cover may be real one.. bro later it may be upgraded with stealth cover.. covering work may be done locally with foreign assistance..



Ok so its older model thanks for the info

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myanmar FDI hits record high of $9.4 bln in 2015/16*


oreign direct investment (FDI) in Myanmar during the fiscal year that ended in March totaled $9.4 billion for 217 projects, official data showed on Monday.

Myanmar saw a record-high inflow in the last fiscal year under the former semi-civilian government, according to data compiled by the Directorate of Investment and Company Administration.

The investment reflects growing, if still cautious, interest in one Asia's last remaining untapped markets and a rush of last-minute approvals before the handover of power to Aung San Suu Kyi's administration.

Myanmar received $8 billion in FDI in 2014/15, compared with $4.1 billion in 2013/14.

The oil and gas sector attracted the biggest investment last fiscal year, followed by transport and communication and manufacturing.

Singapore, which put $4.3 billion into 55 projects, topped the list of foreign investors followed by China, Myanmar's biggest trading partner, which invested $3.3 billion. (Reporting by Aung Hla Tun; Editing by Amy Sawitta Lefevre and Himani Sarkar)

http://uk.reuters.com/article/myanmar-investment-idUKL3N17E2NF



Zero_wing said:


> Ok so its older model thanks for the info



may be.. bro
it's my prediction.. and hard to tell exactly about Myanmar Military.. Considering the fact 'U.S and E.U extend arm embargo against Myanmar'.. we always hard to get the latest version of western weaponry.. So we can get older model from somewhere and upgraded locally with foreign assistance then..

*Myanmar's leaders target ASEAN ties with first foreign trip*
TAMAKI KYOZUKA, Nikkei staff writer





Myanmar's Aung San Suu Kyi (second left) in Laos Friday.

VIENTIANE -- Myanmar President Htin Kyaw and de facto leader Aung San Suu Kyi's choice of Laos for their first trip abroad reaffirms the new administration's focus on building ties with the rest of Southeast Asia.

Suu Kyi, acting as state counselor and foreign minister, accompanied Htin Kyaw in talks with his Laotian counterpart, Bounnhang Vorachith, and other officials Friday. Laos is a good neighbor to Myanmar, and was selected as the site of the president's first state visit to beef up ties with fellow members of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations, she told The Nikkei after meeting with the heads of state. Laos chairs ASEAN in 2016.

The bloc at the end of 2015 launched the ASEAN Economic Community, or AEC, aimed at promoting regional economic integration. Plans are in motion for a number of large-scale infrastructure projects such as cross-border highways and rail lines in the Mekong River region, which includes Thailand, Vietnam and Cambodia along with Myanmar and Laos.

Htin Kyaw and Bounnhang agreed at their meeting to pursue deeper economic integration and stronger multilateral ties through the AEC. A resumption of direct flights between their two countries and other cooperative measures in the fields of trade, investment and tourism were settled on as well.

The promise of lower tariffs and financial-sector liberalization under the AEC, along with robust infrastructure development, has made ASEAN a promising investment target for Japan and other nations. According to some projections, the bloc will become the world's fourth-largest economy by 2030, behind China, India and Europe. Suu Kyi looks to exploit regional economic integration to fuel Myanmar's domestic growth.

Economic sanctions from the U.S. and European nations on Myanmar during its long period of military rule led the country to cultivate strong investment, trade and other economic ties with China. Former President Thein Sein, who took power in 2011 as part of the country's return to civilian rule, quickly reversed course, emphasizing ties with the West. Suu Kyi looks to continue the previous administration's efforts to become less dependent on Beijing.

China, the U.S. and European nations have all sent their chief diplomats to cultivate ties with Myanmar's new leadership. Japanese Foreign Minister Fumio Kishida made his visit on Monday and Tuesday, inviting Suu Kyi to visit his country in turn.
==============================================================================

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myanmar’s tourism industry set to rapidly expand*

Growing brand awareness, combined with investments in infrastructure, will drive development in Myanmar’s tourism industry this year and beyond, with record high inbound traffic forecast for 2016.

In late March the Ministry of Hotels and Tourism predicted 6m inbound tourists for 2016, up 25% on the 4.68m arrivals last year and far above the 2010 total of 800,000.

Though arrivals for last year fell short of the ministry’s forecast of 5m, officials and industry stakeholders have cited stronger growth for 2016 based on improved political and economic stability.

*Tourism as an economic driver*
In its latest profile on Myanmar, the Asian Development Bank (ADB) reported that tourism had become a major driving force in the economy. According to the bank’s report, tourism revenues grew by 19% last year as inbound traffic increased, totalling $2.1bn, or more than 4% of GDP.

The bank expects tourism, resource exports and construction to be the leading sources of growth in Myanmar’s economy this year. Expansion in these sectors will help fuel projected GDP growth of 8.4% in 2016 and 8.3% in 2017.

The World Travel and Tourism Council (WTTC) is even more upbeat on prospects for the sector in the short-to-medium term. Over the coming 10 years, the WTTC projects that Myanmar’s tourism industry will rank second out of 184 countries for long-term growth and 15th globally in 2016.

In its 2016 outlook for the industry, the WTTC forecast the sector’s total contribution to Myanmar’s GDP – including indirect inputs – would increase by 5.9% this year and by a further 7.8% per annum through to 2026.

This should take the sector’s contribution to GDP to 6.5%, while employment from tourism will rise by 66% between 2015 and 2026 to 2.1m.

*Infrastructure pressure*
While the opening up of Myanmar to international markets and the country’s many travel offerings have boosted arrivals, rapid growth could outpace the development of auxiliary infrastructure, according to U Aung Myo Min Din, chairman of tourism service provider Adventure Myanmar Group.

“Tourist numbers have risen considerably in recent years due to the fact that Myanmar has so many hidden paradises,” he told OBG. “However, the rapid influx has put a strain on supporting infrastructure such as airport capacity.”

Growing demand has lead to a sharp increase in carriers seeking to serve international routes, with 24 foreign airlines now flying to destinations inside the country, compared to 13 carriers in 2012.

Further capacity will be added through to the end of this year, as more routes are scheduled and carriers like HK Express and Thai Lion Air prepare to launch services to Myanmar in the coming months.

*Room to move*
However, this influx is also expected to put greater pressure on existing airport infrastructure.

Authorities are already moving to improve airport facilities to accommodate rising demand, with ongoing work to expand the capacity of Yangon International Airport from 2.7m to 8m passengers by 2019. The first stage of this programme was the opening of a new $660m arrivals and departures terminal in mid-March, which raised capacity to 6m passengers.

It is not just Yangon International Airport that is working to find space to expand. Tourism has to compete with the residential, commercial and industrial sectors for land resources, which has pushed prices up, while zoning laws have also limited access to blocks for development in some areas.

With the expansion of the airport broadly seen as a medium-term solution to accommodating Myanmar’s rising tourist numbers, the government is actively pursuing additional developments.

In late January a framework agreement was signed between the Department of Civil Aviation and a consortium comprising Japan’s JGC Corporation, Yongnam Holdings and Changi Airports International to develop the Hanthawaddy International Airport, which will be located 80 km to the north-east of Yangon.

When completed in 2022, the new $1.5bn airport will have a passenger-handling capacity of 12m per year, twice that of the upgraded Yangon International Airport today.

_Oxford Business Group is now on Instagram. Follow us here for news and stunning imagery from the more than 30 markets we cover.

http://www.oxfordbusinessgroup.com/news/myanmar’s-tourism-industry-set-rapidly-expand_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

Mr. Aung Zaya
that's a collage that I made  not the source ?













Zero_wing said:


> Question is that gun a copy of the oto melara 76mm or a real oto melara 76mm?



as I wrote in the site where they were published, the Myanmar military in the period of the embargo, was able to purchase at least 7 turrets Oto Melara Compact 76/62, the number that follows the weapons installed on naval units Burmese + 2 photographed in a store the navy during an official visit to the military authorities, but a version used only by the Israeli Navy and South African, striking feature, a ridge on the dome, inspection doors positioned at the sides and some accessories to 'external, Chile also owns this version as it has acquired FAC naval units second hand from Israel.
As shown by my collage, Myanmar has commissioned the construction of a dome stealth adapted to its type 76/62 Compact, dome stealth that differs from the one currently in production by the Italian Oto Melara Super Rapid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

Hey guy,
How to get there, Yangon for example ? what airliners operate there ?
What's the average room rate in Yangon?
Any attraction for leisure trip ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alaungphaya

BoQ77 said:


> Hey guy,
> How to get there, Rangoon for example ? what airliners operate there ?
> What's the average room rate in Rangoon?
> Any attraction for leisure trip ?



It's called Yangon, guy. And two of your Vietnamese airlines have direct flights. MAI used to have a service to Vietnam but i think they stopped it. Hotels are expensive in Yangon, though. Probably a little more expensive than in Hanoi or Saigon. The rest of the country is cheaper, though. Most of the attractions are historical or cultural or culinary. There are no modern attractions like shopping malls or amusement parks. We have them but they're not very good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

sahureka2 said:


> Mr. Aung Zaya
> that's a collage that I made  not the source ?



Firstly I would I like to apologise to u.. And that one is found somewhere in FB.. I don't know who create this.. And I already admitted the photos in this thread is from Internet.. Sry bro :'(


----------



## BoQ77

alaungphaya said:


> It's called Yangon, guy. And two of your Vietnamese airlines have direct flights. MAI used to have a service to Vietnam but i think they stopped it. Hotels are expensive in Yangon, though. Probably a little more expensive than in Hanoi or Saigon. The rest of the country is cheaper, though. Most of the attractions are historical or cultural or culinary. There are no modern attractions like shopping malls or amusement parks. We have them but they're not very good.



Thank you so much.
what is the popular means of transport?
You drive on right or left side?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BoQ77 said:


> Hey guy,
> How to get there, Rangoon for example ? what airliners operate there ?
> What's the average room rate in Rangoon?
> Any attraction for leisure trip ?









The vietjet promotion for Myanmar.. Bro
There are two Vietnam airlines operating here as bro aloungphaya said.. May be Vietjet and Vietnam airline I think.. Flight fares are cheap.. Yangon-Vietnam-Yangon round trip will be cost just 87 - 90 USD..

If u want to spend ur free time , I highly recommended to go Bagan, the mysterious land of Myanmar.. Check here
https://defence.pk/threads/myanmar-in-photos-news.397608/page-5



BoQ77 said:


> Thank you so much.
> what is the popular means of transport?
> You drive on right or left side?


Right side.. Bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

sahureka2 said:


> Mr. Aung Zaya
> that's a collage that I made  not the source ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as I wrote in the site where they were published, the Myanmar military in the period of the embargo, was able to purchase at least 7 turrets Oto Melara Compact 76/62, the number that follows the weapons installed on naval units Burmese + 2 photographed in a store the navy during an official visit to the military authorities, but a version used only by the Israeli Navy and South African, striking feature, a ridge on the dome, inspection doors positioned at the sides and some accessories to 'external, Chile also owns this version as it has acquired FAC naval units second hand from Israel.
> As shown by my collage, Myanmar has commissioned the construction of a dome stealth adapted to its type 76/62 Compact, dome stealth that differs from the one currently in production by the Italian Oto Melara Super Rapid.


Depend on the fact that u said, we may be upgraded with israel assistant locally if Myanmar already got at least 7 turrents. .. bro

South African is almost no relationship in military with Myanmar.. but we had deep militay relationship with isreal..even small arms used by MM army are developed based on the Isreali Galil.

BTW Is there any other licensed producer of oto 76mm..!?


----------



## sahureka2

OTO Melara now OTO Breda 76/62 Compact

licensed
Australia, Japan, India, Spain, USA.

unlicensed
Iran called Fajr-27

but officially no one license for the initial version adopted by Israel and South Africa, and later arrived with Sa'ar 4-class missile boat to Chile and Sri Lanka and only turret 76/62 in Myanmar.

It would be interesting to know where they were made stealth domes installed on Compact 76/62
Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

BoQ77 said:


> Thank you so much.
> what is the popular means of transport?
> You drive on right or left side?



Like Aung Zeya says, you should definitely go to Bagan. Everyone needs to go to Bagan at some point in life. Transport wise, you can get a train up country but it's slow. Most people take a coach but that's not so safe because our highways are not very safe - a lot of crashes. If you don't mind the cost, you should fly. Recommended for a short trip. If you want a car, you can only hire a car with a driver. You can't rent your own car yet in Myanmar. Are you really planning to go? I'm planning of going to either Vietnam or Cambodia on my next SE Asian trip and it'd be cool if you told me the differences between Viet and Myanmar so I know what to expect.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

alaungphaya said:


> Like Aung Zeya says, you should definitely go to Bagan. Everyone needs to go to Bagan at some point in life. Transport wise, you can get a train up country but it's slow. Most people take a coach but that's not so safe because our highways are not very safe - a lot of crashes. If you don't mind the cost, you should fly. Recommended for a short trip. If you want a car, you can only hire a car with a driver. You can't rent your own car yet in Myanmar. Are you really planning to go? I'm planning of going to either Vietnam or Cambodia on my next SE Asian trip and it'd be cool if you told me the differences between Viet and Myanmar so I know what to expect.


I am taking note




will you invite me to your house if I come to visit ? 
@Aung Zaya


----------



## BoQ77

alaungphaya said:


> Like Aung Zeya says, you should definitely go to Bagan. Everyone needs to go to Bagan at some point in life. Transport wise, you can get a train up country but it's slow. Most people take a coach but that's not so safe because our highways are not very safe - a lot of crashes. If you don't mind the cost, you should fly. Recommended for a short trip. If you want a car, you can only hire a car with a driver. You can't rent your own car yet in Myanmar. Are you really planning to go? I'm planning of going to either Vietnam or Cambodia on my next SE Asian trip and it'd be cool if you told me the differences between Viet and Myanmar so I know what to expect.



coincidently, I have lunch with my friend yesterday, we have some talks about Myanmar. As I learn MM is under the transfer of power, Aung San Suu Ky side still not in full power but raising. About China, MM people basically dont like China, they aim to Western and borrow much of money not from China but Western.
Future isnt predictable easily for investment.
There are about 5% of elite people which have far sight than Vietnam elite, that is the reason to boost MM so fast , I think.
My wife friend, who visit MM few years ago blamed that it is hard to find place for surfing Net in Mm for travellers, it should be improved today.
It is interesting to be able to exchange with the local guys, as I know there is only direct flights between HCMC and Yangon, so your first impression would be a big city, with a lot of social activities, you may feel easy to exchange in English with local residents, especially young people. You could expect the same as what HAGL built in your country, but in larger scale, temperature in Southern Vietnam stable around 30 - 32 C degrees 2 seasons , North Vietnam 4 season cold in winter 10 - 16C deg, very hot in summer 32-36 C deg.
What you means by short fly? Helicopter?

What make you limit your next stop in Cambodia or Vietnam? How about Singapore, Indonesia, Philippines, Malaysia

Is it hot in Myanmar ?


----------



## Aung Zaya

sahureka2 said:


> OTO Melara now OTO Breda 76/62 Compact
> 
> licensed
> Australia, Japan, India, Spain, USA.
> 
> unlicensed
> Iran called Fajr-27
> 
> but officially no one license for the initial version adopted by Israel and South Africa, and later arrived with Sa'ar 4-class missile boat to Chile and Sri Lanka and only turret 76/62 in Myanmar.
> 
> It would be interesting to know where they were made stealth domes installed on Compact 76/62
> Myanmar



so the answer is clear.. we got 7 turrents from India.. and later upgraded locally... we wont spend more money for a stealth dome from Isreal. I think..



BDforever said:


> will you invite me to your house if I come to visit ?
> @Aung Zaya



of course . if u spend a lot of money in here and promise me to back home after that...  i know personally 2 BD who work for Telenor in here.. they usually spend almost all their wages in bar and club.. they said night life in BD is so bored.. no bar no club.. it's really..?



BoQ77 said:


> My wife friend, who visit MM few years ago blamed that it is hard to find place for surfing Net in Mm for travellers, it should be improved today.



it may be almost 4 years ago.. i think.. bro it was the past..
Now Ooredoo lunched 4G service for Yangon and Mandalay...
http://www.telecomasia.net/content/ooredoo-myanmar-launch-4g-month
Telenor and MPT is testing and will roll out soon too..




At the end of this year... 4G service is available in Major Cities.. Your Viettel will start with 3G service and catch the operators with 4G service.. So dont worry about that..



BoQ77 said:


> so your first impression would be a big city, with a lot of social activities, you may feel easy to exchange in English with local residents, especially young people. You could expect the same as what HAGL built in your country, but in larger scale,



I Just back from HCMC last week.. yes.. a nice place to live..!! it was high temp but i dont feel hot coz of a big tree in the city.. i also love to walk and enjoy the night life of HCMC.. i have a good time in Vietnam..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Aung Zaya said:


> I Just back from HCMC last week.. yes.. a nice place to live..!! it was high temp but i dont feel hot coz of a big tree in the city.. i also love to walk and enjoy the night life of HCMC.. i have a good time in Vietnam..
> View attachment 305717



Can you make a comparison between Yangon and HCMC ? to draw an illustration to anyone who doesn't visit Yangon but HCMC.
How long have you been to HCMC ?


----------



## Aung Zaya

BoQ77 said:


> Is it hot in Myanmar ?


just around 40 deg..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> of course . if u spend a lot of money in here and promise me to back home after that...  i know personally 2 BD who work for Telenor in here.. they usually spend almost all their wages in bar and club.. they said night life in BD is so bored.. no bar no club.. it's really..?


bar available but those are expense ones lol


----------



## BoQ77

Aung Zaya said:


> just around 40 deg..



I've been to Langkawi island, Malaysia. Can I expect the same feeling in Myanmar islands in Andaman sea ? 
So it's so hot. North Vietnam temperature affected by two direction.
Hot air from Laos ( maybe originated from Myanmar, LOL ) 
Cool air from China and SCS sea.
Which one stronger would cool down or hot up our air.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BoQ77 said:


> Can you make a comparison between Yangon and HCMC ? to draw an illustration to anyone who doesn't visit Yangon but HCMC.
> How long have you been to HCMC ?



Just 2 days.. Coz I was in business trip.. And it can not be a good comparison with just 2 day experience..  I will come next time.. 



BDforever said:


> bar available but those are expense ones lol


Lol that's why they use lot of money in there before they back to home.. I think their contract with Telenor will be end soon after working over a year here.. Why no club in BD..!? Even foreigner only club..!?


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> Lol that's why they use lot of money in there before they back to home.. I think their contract with Telenor will be end soon after working over a year here.. Why no club in BD..!? Even foreigner only club..!?


there are clubs for elite and foreigners. We are conservative society it does not matter to which religion you belong.


----------



## Aung Zaya

BoQ77 said:


> I've been to Langkawi island, Malaysia. Can I expect the same feeling in Myanmar islands in Andaman sea ?
> So it's so hot. North Vietnam temperature affected by two direction.
> Hot air from Laos ( maybe originated from Myanmar, LOL )
> Cool air from China and SCS sea.
> Which one stronger would cool down or hot up our air.


Even better..!!! Lol  
Google Meigual islands.. 
Newest hostspot for tourists.. And still allows a few tourists a day.. 















More photos >>> Check the link or google.. Bro



BDforever said:


> there are clubs for elite and foreigners. We are conservative society it does not matter to which religion you belong.



I think there is no much difference the total expense between club in Myanmar and BD.. In here the cost of all everything will be double for them because they are foreigners..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

Aung Zaya said:


> so the answer is clear.. we got 7 turrents from India.. and later upgraded locally... we wont spend more money for a stealth dome from Isreal. I think..



No! it is not so, the BEHEL acquired the license of the Compact 76/62 in 1995, so those made in India are of a different version to the one supplied to the Navy of Myanmar.
I think the compact 76/62 available to Burmese, come from military surplus equipment market, as only South Africa and Israel had that kind of naval cannon is likely that with a kind of triangular trade in some way, during arms embargo, these compact 76/62 from decommissioned ships, arrived in Myanmar.

Version of Myanmar (photo Myanmar Navy)





This is the first version made in India (Kora class)






Then for stealth domes, there are producers in India, the Chinese also, and even in Italy there are specialized companies, but there is also a fourth opportunity, may have been carried out directly in Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

@Aung Zaya what is the status regarding kilo-class submarines from Russia ? should not subs join by 2015 according to plan?
@sahureka2 do you know anything about it ?


----------



## Nike

no chance Myanmar has bought Kilo class submarine, Vietnamese built the base and other facilities first before the arrival of their Subs, and Myanmar has no kind of activity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pher

Aung Zaya said:


> so the answer is clear.. we got 7 turrents from India.. and later upgraded locally... we wont spend more money for a stealth dome from Isreal. I think..
> 
> 
> 
> of course . if u spend a lot of money in here and promise me to back home after that...  i know personally 2 BD who work for Telenor in here.. they usually spend almost all their wages in bar and club.. they said night life in BD is so bored.. no bar no club.. it's really..?
> 
> 
> 
> it may be almost 4 years ago.. i think.. bro it was the past..
> Now Ooredoo lunched 4G service for Yangon and Mandalay...
> http://www.telecomasia.net/content/ooredoo-myanmar-launch-4g-month
> Telenor and MPT is testing and will roll out soon too..
> View attachment 305716
> 
> At the end of this year... 4G service is available in Major Cities.. Your Viettel will start with 3G service and catch the operators with 4G service.. So dont worry about that..
> 
> 
> 
> I Just back from HCMC last week.. yes.. a nice place to live..!! it was high temp but i dont feel hot coz of a big tree in the city.. i also love to walk and enjoy the night life of HCMC.. i have a good time in Vietnam..
> View attachment 305717


talk about bars and club, I have been to yangon many times, but I rarely see any bars maybe I mainly hanged around in china town aound sulei pagoda. can you share some information of the bar concentrating area or famous bars or club in yangon?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> @Aung Zaya what is the status regarding kilo-class submarines from Russia ? should not subs join by 2015 according to plan?
> @sahureka2 do you know anything about it ?





madokafc said:


> no chance Myanmar has bought Kilo class submarine, Vietnamese built the base and other facilities first before the arrival of their Subs, and Myanmar has no kind of activity


Nope.. There is no plan to join kilo till at the end of 2017.. It's still negotiating state.. It will be part of President's current trip to Russia..and I said it will include in navy's 2025 plan.. Not for now..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Aung Zaya said:


> Nope.. There is no plan to join kilo till at the end of 2017.. It's still negotiating state.. It will be part of President's current trip to Russia..and I said it will include in navy's 2025 plan.. Not for now..



actually the Russian is not selling Kilo anymore, they offering Amur class instead

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

madokafc said:


> actually the Russian is not selling Kilo anymore, they offering Amur class instead


Amur 1650, me likey 


Aung Zaya said:


> Nope.. There is no plan to join kilo till at the end of 2017.. It's still negotiating state.. It will be part of President's current trip to Russia..and I said it will include in navy's 2025 plan.. Not for now..


so it means Myanmar Navy will not have subs before 2020.
Meanwhile BD will operate 4 subs by that time


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> Amur 1650, me likey
> 
> so it means Myanmar Navy will not have subs before 2020.
> Meanwhile BD will operate 4 subs by that time


I don't mean so.. Negotiations can be carried out in this trips.. I mean till 2017 is arrival time of subs.. It may be at the start of 2018..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> I don't mean so.. Negotiations can be carried out in this trips.. I mean till 2017 is arrival time of subs.. It may be at the start of 2018..


do u have submarine facilities ?


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> do u have submarine facilities ?


building base and facilities can be built after negotiation.. but trainee have been sent to Pak , India and other country and trained to run a sub since many years ago..


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> building base and facilities can be built after negotiation.. but trainee have been sent to Pak , India and other country and trained to run a sub since many years ago..


1. well then you need more time than 2018. building facilities take 1.5-2 years.
2. that is weird, it means no proper planning, Pakistan, India and other countries do not operate same subs


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> 1. well then you need more time than 2018. building facilities take 1.5-2 years.
> 2. that is weird, it means no proper planning, Pakistan, India and other countries do not operate same subs



1. yes..!! that's why i said there is no plan to join at the end of 2017..
2. nope..at 1st we almost buy from Pk old subs coz they offered them with special discount.. that's why we sent our trainee to pk. but later we decided to move to russia ones which is much better..i mean the other country is Russia.. India and Russia are operating the same subs..



madokafc said:


> actually the Russian is not selling Kilo anymore, they offering Amur class instead


yes.. but we started the negotiation with kilo.. i dont know we will continue to kilo or move to armur.. it will depend on Russia..


----------



## Nike

Aung Zaya said:


> 1. yes..!! that's why i said there is no plan to join at the end of 2017..
> 2. nope..at 1st we almost buy from Pk old subs coz they offered them with special discount.. that's why we sent our trainee to pk. but later we decided to move to russia ones which is much better..i mean the other country is Russia.. India and Russia are operating the same subs..
> 
> 
> yes.. but we started the negotiation with kilo.. i dont know we will continue to kilo or move to armur.. it will depend on Russia..



Indonesia had negotiating Kilo class for godknows how long, and suddenly Ukrainian crisis happened and so many Kilo spares parts is came from Ukraine, and so the Russian right now move on to new design with less Ukraine parts and they've came up with Amur class.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

sahureka2 said:


> No! it is not so, the BEHEL acquired the license of the Compact 76/62 in 1995, so those made in India are of a different version to the one supplied to the Navy of Myanmar.
> I think the compact 76/62 available to Burmese, come from military surplus equipment market, as only South Africa and Israel had that kind of naval cannon is likely that with a kind of triangular trade in some way, during arms embargo, these compact 76/62 from decommissioned ships, arrived in Myanmar.
> 
> Version of Myanmar (photo Myanmar Navy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first version made in India (Kora class)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then for stealth domes, there are producers in India, the Chinese also, and even in Italy there are specialized companies, but there is also a fourth opportunity, may have been carried out directly in Myanmar


so can i know there is any ability difference between Italy one and Israel one with stealth dome..? just differ being stealth..? bro



madokafc said:


> Indonesia had negotiating Kilo class for godknows how long, and suddenly Ukrainian crisis happened and so many Kilo spares parts is came from Ukraine, and so the Russian right now move on to new design with less Ukraine parts and they've came up with Amur class.


but i think Russia is promoting armur even before ukraine crisis.. and how they get spare parts for Vietnam one which already built and will be built in future..!?still from ukraine..!? i think Vietnam's 6 kilos order is still not filfull.. 
therefore Indo moved to Korean subs..!?


----------



## Nike

Aung Zaya said:


> so can i know there is any ability difference between Italy one and Israel one with stealth dome..? just differ being stealth..? bro
> 
> 
> but i think Russia is promoting armur even before ukraine crisis.. and how they get spare parts for Vietnam one which already built and will be built in future..!?still from ukraine..!? i think Vietnam's 6 kilos order is still not filfull..
> therefore Indo moved to Korean subs..!?



It's Vietnam gov. intervention to get the supply directly from Ukraine


----------



## sahureka2

before acquiring submarines class Kilo or Amur, would be appropriate to start with something simpler, for example Vietnam before acquiring Kilo, bought a couple of Yugo Class midget sub from North Korea, this has allowed us to give a little experience for new submariners, below in the picture.





It found that Myanmar and North Korea have had good commercial and even military relations
and it is certain that the Navy Myanmar to equip the frigate F-11, has acquired a number of NK origin weapon systems.

*question:* is it possible that at the time Myanmar has also procured  a couple midget sub ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

sahureka2 said:


> *question:* is it possible that at the time Myanmar has also procured  a couple midget sub ??



That's the rumour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 305491
> 
> ================================




Locally produced turret?

Wonder the possibility of mounting on Kestrel, as TATA will try to sale it to Myanmar.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Water Car Engineer said:


> Locally produced turret?
> 
> Wonder the possibility of mounting on Kestrel, as TATA will try to sale it to Myanmar.


it's locally assembled MTLB bro.. not on Kestrel.. i think we dont still need more IFVs so far coz we already have BTRs and MTLBs... adding BMP-3 soon... bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Aung Zaya said:


> it's locally assembled MTLB bro.. not on Kestrel.. i think we dont still need more IFVs so far coz we already have BTRs and MTLBs... adding BMP-3 soon... bro




I see, thanks. One more question, what is the bullpop assault rifle your soldiers are armed with?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Water Car Engineer said:


> I see, thanks. One more question, what is the bullpop assault rifle your soldiers are armed with?











u mean this one..? it's MA 1 MK3 i think.. bro @alaungphaya
plz add some more things about this one..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Obama lifts U.S. sanctions on Myanmar after government shift*
THE ASSOCIATED PRESS

May 18, 2016 at 15:40 JST


Share 0
Tweet list

Print




_Workers are silhouetted at a building construction site in Yangon on Dec. 18, 2014. (AP file photo)_

WASHINGTON--The Obama administration lifted sanctions against 10 state-run Myanmar companies and banks Tuesday in response to the Southeast Asian nation's historic transition to democracy, but it retained restrictions on trade and investment with the still-powerful military.

The Treasury Department also amended regulations to support trade and financial transactions, intended to coax more U.S. investment and support economic growth under the new civilian government in the country also known as Burma.

Ben Rhodes, the deputy national security adviser, said that by easing sanctions, the U.S. wanted to demonstrate that there is a "dividend" for making the transition from "dictatorship to democracy."

A new government took power in April after the party of former political prisoner Aung San Suu Kyi swept historic elections, ending five decades of direct military rule. But the military retains political clout and major economic interests.

"Our actions today demonstrate our strong support for this political and economic progress while continuing to pressure designated persons in Burma to change their behavior," Adam Szubin, acting under secretary for terrorism and financial intelligence, said in a statement.

The United States waived its longstanding bans on investment and trade in 2012 after Myanmar began political and economic reforms, but has retained restrictions on dozens of companies and individuals designated by Treasury's Office of Foreign Assets Control because they oppose reform, or are implicated in human rights abuses and military trade with North Korea. The United States also prohibits arms trading and business with companies majority-owned by the military.

The U.S. business lobby complains that despite the easing of the broad economic sanctions, doing business remains difficult in Myanmar, one of the last major untapped markets in Asia.

Although several major U.S. firms like Coca-Cola, General Electric, Chevron and Caterpillar are now operating in Myanmar, U.S. investment of $248 million (27 billion yen) represents less than 1 percent of total foreign investment there, a much lower proportion than in other Southeast Asian countries.

Several U.S. lawmakers welcomed President Barack Obama's decision to renew Tuesday his authority to impose sanctions under the International Emergency Economic Powers Act.

New York Democratic Rep. Joe Crowley and Ohio Republican Rep. Steve Chabot said they remained concerned about attacks against ethnic minorities and the military's institutional power.

"Renewing the sanctions authority while easing some sanctions sends a clear message that the United States continues to stand in support of true democratic reform in Burma," the lawmakers said in a statement.

Democratic Sen. Ben Cardin was also supportive. He said Myanmar "is making meaningful political and economic progress, but its future remains uncertain."

Rhodes said the military continues to have "disproportionate influence" over the legislative process, control of key ministries and parts of the economy, and the new government will need to address those issues to continue its democratic transition.

Under the current, junta-era constitution, the military controls the ministries for defense, home affairs and border affairs, and 25 percent of parliamentary seats. Rights groups say stateless Rohingya Muslims and other minorities still face repression.

In a sign it was keeping up the pressure, Treasury said it was adding six companies to its list of Specially Designated Nationals, or SDN, that are barred from U.S. business dealings. The businesses are owned 50 percent or more by Stephen Law and Asia World Co. Ltd, a conglomerate he heads. Law had ties to the former ruling junta and has been accused of involvement in the drugs trade.

The administration eased some bureaucratic requirements for U.S. businesses.

Treasury extended indefinitely a sanctions workaround it announced in December, allowing trade-related transactions with designated companies which run ports and transportation services. Among the beneficiaries of that measure is Law's Asia World, which runs Myanmar's main port in Yangon.

The administration is also preparing within weeks to increase from $500,000 to $5 million the threshold of U.S. investment in Myanmar that requires reporting to the State Department, according to U.S. officials who briefed reporters on condition of anonymity under ground rules set by the administration.

Dealings are now permitted with all Myanmar banks which have either been removed from the SDN list or been covered by waivers. The three that were taken off the list Tuesday are Myanma Economic Bank; Myanmar Foreign Trade Bank; and Myanma Investment and Commercial Bank.

The following state-run companies were taken off: Myanmar Timber Enterprise; Myanmar Pearl Enterprise; Myanmar Gem Enterprise; No. 1 Mining Enterprise; No. 2 Mining Enterprise; No. 3 Mining Enterprise; and Co-Operative Export-Import Enterprise. Treasury said these companies are organized under civilian ministries or no longer exist.

However, administration officials said a ban on the import of jade and rubies, one of Myanmar's most lucrative industries, remains in place......
===================================================================================

*PM Lee Hsien Loong to visit Myanmar in June*
* Singapore Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong will officially launch the Singapore-Myanmar Vocational Training Institute when he visits Myanmar in June, Foreign Affairs Minister Dr Vivian Balakrishnan announced on Wednesday (May 18). *

By May Wong, Myanmar Correspondent, Channel NewsAsia
*Posted* 18 May 2016 22:50
*Updated* 18 May 2016 22:56

PHOTOS




Singapore's Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong. (File photo: MCI)

Enlarge
Caption

0




  

Email
More

  


A
A

NAY PYI TAW: At a dinner commemorating Singapore and Myanmar's 50 years of diplomatic ties, Singapore Foreign Affairs Minister Vivian Balakrishnan on Wednesday (May 1) revealed that Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong will visit Myanmar in June, where he will officially launch the Singapore-Myanmar Vocational Training Institute.

Located in Yangon, it will help to impart practical and employable skills to young Myanmar citizens.

The institute will produce about 800 mid-level skilled workers annually in the areas of hospitality and tourism, facilities management and engineering services, which will help Myanmar meet the needs of its growing economy and foreign investors.






_Singapore Foreign Affairs Minister Dr Vivian Balakrishnan addressing guests at a dinner commemorating Singapore and Myanmar's 50 years of diplomatic ties. (Photo: May Wong)_

Addressing about 160 guests - including government officials - at the dinner, Dr Balakrishnan said both countries share relations on various levels. Singapore is Myanmar's second largest cumulative foreign investor as of March this year, with S$18 billion worth of investments.

"What these numbers and what these activities really mean is a vote of confidence. A vote of confidence in Myanmar and a vote for your future, and a commitment on our part to work closely with you to achieve the trajectory of progress and stability that the Myanmar people so richly deserve," said Dr Balakrishnan.

His counterpart Aung San Suu Kyi, who is also Myanmar's State Counsellor, said: "As we celebrate our 50th anniversary, we can look back to the past with satisfaction because along these 50 years, our friendship has grown stronger. We have learnt to trust each other and I believe that in the future we will be able to enhance all these achievements. We hope, we believe that the friendship between our two nations will become firmer and more meaningful and that our cooperation will be not just for our countries but for our region and for the world."

http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/singapore/pm-lee-hsien-loong-to/2796588.html
====================================================================================



pher said:


> talk about bars and club, I have been to yangon many times, but I rarely see any bars maybe I mainly hanged around in china town aound sulei pagoda. can you share some information of the bar concentrating area or famous bars or club in yangon?



here is tripadivser.com recommended bars and u can also see reviews at there.. bro

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaurants-g294191-c32-Yangon_Rangoon_Yangon_Region.html

and i want to add some good places..

Escape Gastro Bar
tel: 01-660737
email: wheresmydrink@escapegastrobar.com
http://www.escapegastrobar.com/
Location:
31D Kan Yeiktha Street
Yangon, Myanmar
u need to make reservation before u go.. or u will not get table... best food and drink in town 

Mojo
135, Inya Road, Yangon, Myanmar
====================================================================================

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Armed force training ground..!










====================================

I have an interesting photo which is ss from a video.. 






What is that giving to Myanmar..!? Z-10..? 

Z-10 Attack Heli






*General characteristics*


*Crew:* 2
*Length:* 14.15 m (ft)
*Rotor diameter:* 13.0 m[22] (ft)
*Height:* 3.85 m (ft)
*Empty weight:* 5,540 kg[22] (lb)
*Loaded weight:* 7,000 kg (lb)
*Useful load:* 1,500 kg[22] (lb)
*Max. takeoff weight:* 7,000+ kg (lb)
*Powerplant:* 2 × WZ-9 turboshaft[22], 1000 kw (1350 shp) each
*Performance*


*Maximum speed:* 300+ km/h[22]
*Cruise speed:* 270+ km/h[22]
*Range:* 800+ km[22] ()
*Service ceiling:* 6,400 m (ft)
*Rate of climb:* over 15 m/s[22] (ft/min)
*Armament*


*Guns:* 23*115 mm revolver gun, 25*137 mm M242 Bushmaster chain gun or 30*165 mm 2A72 autocannon mounted on chin turret (optional 35 mm QLZ04 or 40 mm LG3 automatic grenade launchers, or 12.7 or 14.5 mm Gatling gun)
*Hardpoints:* 4
*Rockets:* 57 mm, 90 mm multi-barrel unguided rocket pods
*Missiles:* ** Up to 16 HJ-10 air to surface / anti tank / anti helicopter missiles. ADK10 is reported to be the official name of HJ10 missile.[15]
Up to 16 HJ-8, HJ-9 missiles
Up to 16 TY-90 air-to-air missiles
Up to 4 PL-5, PL-7, PL-9 air-to-air missiles



@pher @alaungphaya @tarpitz

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> Armed force training ground..!
> View attachment 306040
> 
> 
> View attachment 306043
> 
> 
> ====================================
> 
> I have an interesting photo which is ss from a video..
> 
> View attachment 306045
> 
> 
> What is that giving to Myanmar..!? Z-10..?
> 
> Z-10 Attack Heli
> View attachment 306046
> 
> 
> 
> *General characteristics*
> 
> 
> *Crew:* 2
> *Length:* 14.15 m (ft)
> *Rotor diameter:* 13.0 m[22] (ft)
> *Height:* 3.85 m (ft)
> *Empty weight:* 5,540 kg[22] (lb)
> *Loaded weight:* 7,000 kg (lb)
> *Useful load:* 1,500 kg[22] (lb)
> *Max. takeoff weight:* 7,000+ kg (lb)
> *Powerplant:* 2 × WZ-9 turboshaft[22], 1000 kw (1350 shp) each
> *Performance*
> 
> 
> *Maximum speed:* 300+ km/h[22]
> *Cruise speed:* 270+ km/h[22]
> *Range:* 800+ km[22] ()
> *Service ceiling:* 6,400 m (ft)
> *Rate of climb:* over 15 m/s[22] (ft/min)
> *Armament*
> 
> 
> *Guns:* 23*115 mm revolver gun, 25*137 mm M242 Bushmaster chain gun or 30*165 mm 2A72 autocannon mounted on chin turret (optional 35 mm QLZ04 or 40 mm LG3 automatic grenade launchers, or 12.7 or 14.5 mm Gatling gun)
> *Hardpoints:* 4
> *Rockets:* 57 mm, 90 mm multi-barrel unguided rocket pods
> *Missiles:* ** Up to 16 HJ-10 air to surface / anti tank / anti helicopter missiles. ADK10 is reported to be the official name of HJ10 missile.[15]
> Up to 16 HJ-8, HJ-9 missiles
> Up to 16 TY-90 air-to-air missiles
> Up to 4 PL-5, PL-7, PL-9 air-to-air missiles
> 
> 
> 
> @pher @alaungphaya @tarpitz



Any news on the Z-10? That would be impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

alaungphaya said:


> Any news on the Z-10? That would be impressive.



I dont know.. bro.. if i have a chance to choose ... i would prefer even 6 Mi-28NE than 12 Z-10....


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myanmar targets $8-billion FDI in fiscal year 2016-17*

Business
Asean Economic Community
by Philippines News Agency - May 9, 2016
0 224
 



Myanmar is seeking to attract $8 billion in foreign direct investment (FDI) in the present fiscal year (FY) of 2016-2017, according to the Directorate of Investment and Company Administration on Monday.

The country drew $9.5 billion worth of FDI in the last FY of 2015-2016, which ended in March, up from FY 2014-2015.

The increase was due to the investments injected into the sectors of oil and gas, manufacturing and telecom.

Myanmar received $1.413-billion foreign investments in FY 2012-2013, $4.107 billion in FY 2013-2014 and over $5 billion in 2014-2015.

 
According to official statistics, foreign investment in Myanmar totaled $63.718 billion as of the end of March 2016 since late 1988.
China topped the foreign investors line-up with $18.072 billion, accounting for 28.36 percent of the total, followed by Singapore with $13.066 billion and Thailand with $10.5 billion.

By sector, oil and gas stood atop with $22.41 billion, accounting for 35.17 percent of the total, followed by power with $19.684 billion, manufacturing with $6.585 billion and transport and communication with $5.085 billion.

Foreign investment during U Thein Sein’s previous five-year government term from 2011 to 2016 has created over 350,000 job opportunities.

The Myanmar Investment Commission has been encouraging more FDI in trade, agriculture and infrastructure in to speed up the country’s economic development and create more job opportunities.

Meanwhile, Thai and Myanmar labor ministers have agreed to proceed with a labor-cooperation plan to import migrant workers through a government-to-government agreement, says a senior ministry official.

Labor Spokesman Theerapol Khunmuang said the plan is aimed not only at putting an end to labor exploitation and human trafficking, but also ensuring migrant workers’ rights are protected.

The agreement was concluded on a recent visit to Myanmar by Labor Minister Gen Sirichai Distakul, he said, noting the meeting was a follow-up on the previous one in January in Nay Pyi Taw, the capital of Myanmar.

Theerapol said the meeting in Myanmar was also intended to prepare for an upcoming meeting of Asean labor ministers in Lao PDR in the middle of this month.

Thailand has already signed a labor agreement with Laos, Vietnam and Cambodia.

He said the Labor Ministry will submit the proposed government-to-government labor-procurement agreement to the cabinet for approval.

Both countries have agreed to set up working panels to prepare for the arrangement and launch of public relations campaigns to inform workers about welfare benefits and expenses to prevent them from being exploited.

Gen Sirichai had also allayed concerns that bringing in migrant workers would dislodge Thais from their jobs, saying the import was merely intended to ease a shortage in certain industries where Thais do not want to work.

Meanwhile, the National Steering Reform Assembly (NSRA) on Wednesday endorsed a report calling for all-year round registration of migrant workers at permanent border checkpoints to encourage illegal workers to enter the labor system.

The report, prepared by the NSRA committee on social affairs, intends to help bring illegal migrant workers into the system to ensure their rights are protected and they have a decent working environment, work safety, social protection and welfare, officials said.
=====================================================================================

@Zero_wing @BDforever @BoQ77 what ur country's FDI inflow rate for last year... ? WB and other firm said Myanmar will need at least 140B USD FDI by 2025 to maintain the current growth rate.. i just want know how much FDI we can expect for this year and future... i already googled but i dont see exact numbers..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zero_wing

Aung Zaya said:


> *Myanmar targets $8-billion FDI in fiscal year 2016-17*
> 
> Business
> Asean Economic Community
> by Philippines News Agency - May 9, 2016
> 0 224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myanmar is seeking to attract $8 billion in foreign direct investment (FDI) in the present fiscal year (FY) of 2016-2017, according to the Directorate of Investment and Company Administration on Monday.
> 
> The country drew $9.5 billion worth of FDI in the last FY of 2015-2016, which ended in March, up from FY 2014-2015.
> 
> The increase was due to the investments injected into the sectors of oil and gas, manufacturing and telecom.
> 
> Myanmar received $1.413-billion foreign investments in FY 2012-2013, $4.107 billion in FY 2013-2014 and over $5 billion in 2014-2015.
> 
> 
> According to official statistics, foreign investment in Myanmar totaled $63.718 billion as of the end of March 2016 since late 1988.
> China topped the foreign investors line-up with $18.072 billion, accounting for 28.36 percent of the total, followed by Singapore with $13.066 billion and Thailand with $10.5 billion.
> 
> By sector, oil and gas stood atop with $22.41 billion, accounting for 35.17 percent of the total, followed by power with $19.684 billion, manufacturing with $6.585 billion and transport and communication with $5.085 billion.
> 
> Foreign investment during U Thein Sein’s previous five-year government term from 2011 to 2016 has created over 350,000 job opportunities.
> 
> The Myanmar Investment Commission has been encouraging more FDI in trade, agriculture and infrastructure in to speed up the country’s economic development and create more job opportunities.
> 
> Meanwhile, Thai and Myanmar labor ministers have agreed to proceed with a labor-cooperation plan to import migrant workers through a government-to-government agreement, says a senior ministry official.
> 
> Labor Spokesman Theerapol Khunmuang said the plan is aimed not only at putting an end to labor exploitation and human trafficking, but also ensuring migrant workers’ rights are protected.
> 
> The agreement was concluded on a recent visit to Myanmar by Labor Minister Gen Sirichai Distakul, he said, noting the meeting was a follow-up on the previous one in January in Nay Pyi Taw, the capital of Myanmar.
> 
> Theerapol said the meeting in Myanmar was also intended to prepare for an upcoming meeting of Asean labor ministers in Lao PDR in the middle of this month.
> 
> Thailand has already signed a labor agreement with Laos, Vietnam and Cambodia.
> 
> He said the Labor Ministry will submit the proposed government-to-government labor-procurement agreement to the cabinet for approval.
> 
> Both countries have agreed to set up working panels to prepare for the arrangement and launch of public relations campaigns to inform workers about welfare benefits and expenses to prevent them from being exploited.
> 
> Gen Sirichai had also allayed concerns that bringing in migrant workers would dislodge Thais from their jobs, saying the import was merely intended to ease a shortage in certain industries where Thais do not want to work.
> 
> Meanwhile, the National Steering Reform Assembly (NSRA) on Wednesday endorsed a report calling for all-year round registration of migrant workers at permanent border checkpoints to encourage illegal workers to enter the labor system.
> 
> The report, prepared by the NSRA committee on social affairs, intends to help bring illegal migrant workers into the system to ensure their rights are protected and they have a decent working environment, work safety, social protection and welfare, officials said.
> =====================================================================================
> 
> @Zero_wing @BDforever @BoQ77 what ur country's FDI inflow rate for last year... ? WB and other firm said Myanmar will need at least 120B USD FDI by 2025 to maintain the current growth rate.. i just want know how much FDI we can expect for this year and future... i already googled but i dont see exact numbers..



Well the Philippines case it's going to be a $1 trillion by 2030 ad our GDP is 272 billion US and our economy is fast growing in fact we growing at phase 6% to 7% every year we are one of the worlds fast growing economies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> *Myanmar targets $8-billion FDI in fiscal year 2016-17*
> 
> Business
> Asean Economic Community
> by Philippines News Agency - May 9, 2016
> 0 224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myanmar is seeking to attract $8 billion in foreign direct investment (FDI) in the present fiscal year (FY) of 2016-2017, according to the Directorate of Investment and Company Administration on Monday.
> 
> The country drew $9.5 billion worth of FDI in the last FY of 2015-2016, which ended in March, up from FY 2014-2015.
> 
> The increase was due to the investments injected into the sectors of oil and gas, manufacturing and telecom.
> 
> Myanmar received $1.413-billion foreign investments in FY 2012-2013, $4.107 billion in FY 2013-2014 and over $5 billion in 2014-2015.
> 
> 
> According to official statistics, foreign investment in Myanmar totaled $63.718 billion as of the end of March 2016 since late 1988.
> China topped the foreign investors line-up with $18.072 billion, accounting for 28.36 percent of the total, followed by Singapore with $13.066 billion and Thailand with $10.5 billion.
> 
> By sector, oil and gas stood atop with $22.41 billion, accounting for 35.17 percent of the total, followed by power with $19.684 billion, manufacturing with $6.585 billion and transport and communication with $5.085 billion.
> 
> Foreign investment during U Thein Sein’s previous five-year government term from 2011 to 2016 has created over 350,000 job opportunities.
> 
> The Myanmar Investment Commission has been encouraging more FDI in trade, agriculture and infrastructure in to speed up the country’s economic development and create more job opportunities.
> 
> Meanwhile, Thai and Myanmar labor ministers have agreed to proceed with a labor-cooperation plan to import migrant workers through a government-to-government agreement, says a senior ministry official.
> 
> Labor Spokesman Theerapol Khunmuang said the plan is aimed not only at putting an end to labor exploitation and human trafficking, but also ensuring migrant workers’ rights are protected.
> 
> The agreement was concluded on a recent visit to Myanmar by Labor Minister Gen Sirichai Distakul, he said, noting the meeting was a follow-up on the previous one in January in Nay Pyi Taw, the capital of Myanmar.
> 
> Theerapol said the meeting in Myanmar was also intended to prepare for an upcoming meeting of Asean labor ministers in Lao PDR in the middle of this month.
> 
> Thailand has already signed a labor agreement with Laos, Vietnam and Cambodia.
> 
> He said the Labor Ministry will submit the proposed government-to-government labor-procurement agreement to the cabinet for approval.
> 
> Both countries have agreed to set up working panels to prepare for the arrangement and launch of public relations campaigns to inform workers about welfare benefits and expenses to prevent them from being exploited.
> 
> Gen Sirichai had also allayed concerns that bringing in migrant workers would dislodge Thais from their jobs, saying the import was merely intended to ease a shortage in certain industries where Thais do not want to work.
> 
> Meanwhile, the National Steering Reform Assembly (NSRA) on Wednesday endorsed a report calling for all-year round registration of migrant workers at permanent border checkpoints to encourage illegal workers to enter the labor system.
> 
> The report, prepared by the NSRA committee on social affairs, intends to help bring illegal migrant workers into the system to ensure their rights are protected and they have a decent working environment, work safety, social protection and welfare, officials said.
> =====================================================================================
> 
> @Zero_wing @BDforever @BoQ77 what ur country's FDI inflow rate for last year... ? WB and other firm said Myanmar will need at least 120B USD FDI by 2025 to maintain the current growth rate.. i just want know how much FDI we can expect for this year and future... i already googled but i dont see exact numbers..


our FDI always remains around $ 1 billion , probably you are getting the amount of FDI in last 3 years which we got in whole BD history 
It has always been creation of bad image of Bangladesh, i don't know why 
for our development we always borrow money from IMF, World Bank, JICA, ADB , Malaysia, Japan and China mostly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Zero_wing said:


> Well the Philippines case it's going to be a $1 trillion by 2030 ad our GDP is 272 billion US and our economy is fast growing in fact we growing at phase 6% to 7% every year we are one of the worlds fast growing economies



wowww... congratz.. bro.. then Philippines will be fourth $1 trillion economy followed by Vietnam in 2030. I'm always impressed the tiger club economy of Philippine.. in here , How much FDI do u received for last year...? how do u think which fact make ur impressive growth rate stable.. Bro..?



BDforever said:


> our FDI always remains around $ 1 billion , probably you are getting the amount of FDI in last 3 years which we got in whole BD history
> It has always been creation of bad image of Bangladesh, i don't know why
> for our development we always borrow money from IMF, World Bank, JICA, ADB , Malaysia, Japan and China mostly



i dont think so... may be calculation may take place in different way.. bro.. it should be around at least 3B USD...


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> I dont know.. bro.. if i have a chance to choose ... i would prefer even 6 Mi-28NE than 12 Z-10....



Me too! But the Mi-28 has been in development for so long I don't know when they'll even start exporting.



BDforever said:


> our FDI always remains around $ 1 billion , probably you are getting the amount of FDI in last 3 years which we got in whole BD history
> It has always been creation of bad image of Bangladesh, i don't know why
> for our development we always borrow money from IMF, World Bank, JICA, ADB , Malaysia, Japan and China mostly



BD has done well with its RMG but to move to that next step you need foreign investment and expertise and foreigners just aren't willing to invest. That's why I've noticed in the past few years the increasing reliance on India which will try hard to bring BD closer to the orbit with loans and investment.


----------



## BDforever

alaungphaya said:


> BD has done well with its RMG but to move to that next step you need foreign investment and expertise and foreigners just aren't willing to invest. That's why I've noticed in the past few years the increasing reliance on India which will try hard to bring BD closer to the orbit with loans and investment.


Our main problem was infrastructural. By the end 2018, we will have major infrastructural works completed and it is said that BD is going to achieve above 8% growth (even possibility of above 10% growth)


Aung Zaya said:


> i dont think so... may be calculation may take place in different way.. bro.. it should be around at least 3B USD...


i wish that would happen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

BDforever said:


> Our main problem was infrastructural. By the end 2018, we will have major infrastructural works completed and it is said that BD is going to achieve above 8% growth (even possibility of above 10% growth)



It's more than infrastructural. Poor infrastructure has never been a barrier to FDI. If anything foreign firms see it as an opportunity for organic growth. It's more of a social and cultural problem with BD I think. The business environment which is receptive to FDI doesn't exist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> Our main problem was infrastructural. By the end 2018, we will have major infrastructural works completed and it is said that BD is going to achieve above 8% growth (even possibility of above 10% growth)
> 
> 
> i wish that would happen



i think 10% growth is not such a piece of cake except very small economy.. bro.. no offence.. it could be.. u cant walk alone without FDI for this.. that's why may be ur PM is holding business confrence and forum now i think.. BD will need to attract multi-billions dollar FDI if u want to achieve up to 10% growth rate.. without FDI, BD will hard to meet even 7% growth rate if infrastuctural projects are completed. In here , India is trying to be production hub of Asia with its plenty of skilled labour and its FDI for first half of 2015 is USD$ 31B.. 

On topic.. it would be better if we can follow up the way BD reduce its poverty rate.. WB and IMF predicted Myanmar economy will stable at 8.7% till 2018.. considering GDP is almost US$ 100B.. long way to go to catch our neighbours... -_-

=====================================
Bell introduce its sale in Myanmar..






=====================================

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> i think 10% growth is not such a piece of cake except very small economy.. bro.. no offence.. it could be.. u cant walk alone without FDI for this.. that's why may be ur PM is holding business confrence and forum now i think.. BD will need to attract multi-billions dollar FDI if u want to achieve up to 10% growth rate.. without FDI, BD will hard to meet even 7% growth rate if infrastuctural projects are completed..
> 
> On topic.. it would be better if we can follow up the way BD reduce its poverty rate.. WB and IMF predicted Myanmar economy will stable at 8.7% till 2018.. considering GDP is almost US$ 100B.. long way to go to catch our neighbours... -_-


1. according to govt. new policy there are going to be 100 Exclusive economic zones for all investors.
2. yes it is hard to achieve 10% growth, according to world bank report that after completion of Padma bridge mega project, it will increase gdp growth by 2%. Our southern part totally under developed.
3. I tagged you in a post check that 
https://defence.pk/threads/what-are-you-listening-to-right-now-round-2.146915/page-442#post-8328617

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*==========================================================================*
*Myanmar to boost garment export to EU*
http://www.shanghaidaily.com/article/article_xinhua.aspx?id=329243

*Sumitomo JV to export Myanmar wooden furniture *
http://www.mmtimes.com/index.php/business/20447-sumitomo-jv-to-export-myanmar-wooden-furniture.html

*Thai firm signs 300MW solar deal*
http://www.mmtimes.com/index.php/business/20424-thai-firm-signs-300mw-solar-deal.html
another solar plants will come to online this year too... 
US-based ACO Investment Group invested US$480 million to build two 150MW solar plants near Mandalay.
Thailand’s Green Earth Power will spend $350 million on a 220MW plant in Magwe Region’s Minbu,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Old news related to Russia.. 
*Rostec completes the first stage of the iron smelting plant in Myanmar*
*The production operations will be based on the ROMELT process pioneered in Russia*






_Myanmar has seen the commissioning of the first stage of the iron and steel plant utilizing the ROMELT process originating from Russia. Once ramped up to the full capacity, it will produce up to 200 thousand tons of pig iron per annum._

The construction project is being run under the contract between the Myanmar Economic Corporation and VO Tyazhpromexport, a subsidiary of Rostec. 

The formal ceremony was attended by Deputy Minister of Myanmar's Industry U Aung Mu, Ambassador Extraordinary and Plenipotentiary of the Russian Federation to the Republic of the Union of Myanmar Vasily Pospelov, Head of International Cooperation and Regional Policy at Rostec Viktor Kladov, Chief Executive Officer of Tyazhpromexport Grigory Volkenshtein. 

"This is a crucial step in the plant project and in the development of cooperation between Russia and Myanmar in general”, said Viktor Kladov. “The Russian side is making good on its commitment to complete this facility on time and to a high level of workmanship. The test run of the furnace has proved the efficiency of the state-of-the-art ROMELT® technology that will be applied in Myanmar for the first time. We are positive that the successful completion of this project will win us awards to construct similar plants in other Asian countries. "

The pig iron plant construction project in the Republic of the Union of Myanmar is the first commercialization of the unique Russian ROMELT technology processing poor-quality-iron-ore without any pre-reduction step to get pig iron to market. It was originally tested at the Lipetsk-based Iron and Steel Plant and at a facility located in Kazakhstan. Pig iron will be used as feedstock to produce steel at the existing plant in Myingyan.

Pig iron will be sourced from low-grade-iron-ore with a maximum iron content of 29% available from the Pang Pet iron-ore body and from power-plant-grade coal confined to the Kye Thee field.

In addition to the primary product — pig iron — the ROMELT process delivers slag for commercial use (roads, buildings and installations) and electricity in quantities sufficient to export to the national power grid of Myanmar as well as to meet the process needs of the plant.

The pig iron plant construction project is an important social undertaking that will create thousands of new jobs. Burmese personnel are expected to be trained in Russia in future. In addition, the Burmese side has completed a manpower training university. Infrastructure development is underway: existing roads are being repaired, new roads are being built, high-voltage power lines have been installed and a gas pipeline will be laid in place over a more than 300-km-long-stretch.
====================================================================================
*Russia's Rostec interested in supplying cars, helicopters to Myanmar*

http://tass.ru/en/economy/876743
====================================================================================

*Thilawa SEZ phase two nears completion*

*
The second phase of a 2400-hectare special economic zone to the south of Yangon will be finished in July, with residential and commercial developments to follow, an official has said.





A worker crosses an entrance to the Thilawa SEZ Zone A development.(Aung Htay Hlaing / The Myanmar Times)

The first phase of the 400-hectare Zone A was finished last September and the second phase is almost complete, said U Thein Han, chair of Myanmar Japan Thilawa Development (MJTD).

More than 85 percent of the land in Zone A has been reserved by 69 light-industry manufacturers from across the globe, he said. Of these, nine are already exporting their products, ranging from car parts to garments and electronic gadgets.

Twenty-seven companies are preparing to begin operations and 33 more are starting to build factories, U Thein Han added. The zone became commercially operational and was formally launched last September.

Once the second phase of Zone A is finished in July, a company called Thilawa Property Development will build residential and commercial components on 35 hectares, including dormitories for workers, shop-houses, offices and a shopping centre.

Public infrastructure, utilities and other facilities to support the factories still need to be built.

The project is a joint venture between Myanmar and Japan – each government has a 10 percent stake while a consortium of nine local companies called Myanmar Thilawa SEZ Holdings (MTSH) controls 41pc and a Japanese private-sector consortium controls the remaining 39pc.

MJTD is a special purpose company set up by the investors to develop and operate the project.

Zone A has created jobs for 2221 people and will create “at least” 40,000 jobs by 2018, according to a document filed by MTSH to the Yangon Stock Exchange earlier this month.

On May 20 MTSH became the second company to list on the exchange. After just three days of trading its share price had risen by 75pc to K70,000 yesterday.

The company will require more capital over the next two years to start work on Thilawa Zone B, said project director U Thurane Aung. The board has not yet decided whether to raise new capital by issuing new shares through the stock exchange or by taking out a loan, he said.

Construction of Zone B is due to start at the end of this year. It will include another industrial park on between 500 and 700 hectares, according to the MTSH document.

“Land selection, environmental impact assessment study and design are currently being carried out for the Zone B Project,” the document said.

“The development of the Zone B Project is still in its planning stages and there is no assurance that [it] … will materialise.”

 Translation by San Layy

*


----------



## BoQ77

FDI to Vietnam in 2015 is about 23 billion USD @Aung Zaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BoQ77 said:


> FDI to Vietnam in 2015 is about 23 billion USD @Aung Zaya


Wooww.. really impressive bro... 
we still need much to improve our infra and other supplies to attract... 
======================================================================================
* Myanmar to grow the fastest in Asia-Pacific this year *

*An economic growth spurt ahead in Myanmar despite a stormy 2015*
*


Yangon (Image credit: Grace Farson Blog)
*

It seems to be clear skies ahead for Myanmar’s economy, which is still riding high on recent reforms that has democratised society and eased international sanctions.


In its latest Asian Development Outlook report, Asian Development Bank expects Myanmar’s economy to grow by 8.4 percent over the year, outpacing other countries in Asia and the Pacific.

 
This remarkable growth is coming from an especially challenging year marked by a monsoon season that ravaged “one-fifth of all cultivated land,” ADB reported.

 
ADB acknowledged that the economy is “narrowly based,” its growth attendant on “natural resource exports, construction, and tourism.”

 
Tourist arrivals in 2015 shot to 4.7 million, while tourist spending grew 19 percent to USD2.1 billion. Garment exports went up 28 percent to USD2 billion.


More: PropertyGuru taps ShweProperty.com for an exclusive partnership in Myanmar

 
The Directorate of Investments and Company Administration revealed that foreign direct investments reached USD9.4 billion over the past year, per The Nation, with more than USD3 billion going to the real estate sector.

 
Myanmar’s GDP has not dipped below 6 percent since 2012. Aung San Suu Kyi’s National League for Democracy party swept a partly free election that year under a nominally civilian government, encouraging Western nations to lift sanctions.

 
Suu Kyi’s long-time confidante Htin Kyaw took oath in March as the country’s first civilian president, stoking investor interest from ASEAN countries and further afield.

 
Myanmar stopped short of its economic potential last year though. Intense flooding over a three-month period, exacerbated by cyclone Komen, set the economy back by USD1.5 billion or 3 percent of the country’s GDP, according to ADB.

 
Despite this setback, Myanmar is ready to welcome an influx of foreign investors and experts at the first Property Report Congress Myanmar, which be hosted by PropertyGuru next month in Yangon. At the top of the agenda will be a local real estate outlook in the current economic climate, and discussion on how to build a mortgage market.
*===========================================================*


----------



## Aung Zaya

CH-3 drone spotted in Myanmar

China’s armed CH-3 drone was spotted in Myanmar when preparing to fly. Myanmar to buy undisclosed number of new Chinese CH-3 UAVs developed by China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), also known as the 11th Academy of CASC.

The CH-3 is a fixed wing unmanned combat aerial vehicle (UCAV), also known as a combat drone or drone. At the rear of the fuselage is the engine installation which drives a three-bladed propeller unit in a “pusher” arrangement. Specifications include a wingspan of 8 meters while performance displays a 12-hour endurance window with a payload maximum of 80 kilograms. Range is 2,400 kilometers.

China’s CH-3 drone, which made its debut at the 2008 Zhuhai Air Show, can reportedly carry two laser-guided AR-1 air-to-ground missiles, similar to the U.S. Hellfire missile.

The CH-3 is operated by the Armed Forces of Nigeria, Pakistan and Myanmar .




====================================================================================

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Aung Zaya said:


> CH-3 drone spotted in Myanmar
> 
> China’s armed CH-3 drone was spotted in Myanmar when preparing to fly. Myanmar to buy undisclosed number of new Chinese CH-3 UAVs developed by China Academy of Aerospace Aerodynamics of China Aerospace Science and Technology Corporation (CASC), also known as the 11th Academy of CASC.
> 
> The CH-3 is a fixed wing unmanned combat aerial vehicle (UCAV), also known as a combat drone or drone. At the rear of the fuselage is the engine installation which drives a three-bladed propeller unit in a “pusher” arrangement. Specifications include a wingspan of 8 meters while performance displays a 12-hour endurance window with a payload maximum of 80 kilograms. Range is 2,400 kilometers.
> 
> China’s CH-3 drone, which made its debut at the 2008 Zhuhai Air Show, can reportedly carry two laser-guided AR-1 air-to-ground missiles, similar to the U.S. Hellfire missile.
> 
> The CH-3 is operated by the Armed Forces of Nigeria, Pakistan and Myanmar .
> View attachment 308164
> 
> ====================================================================================


CH-3 payload shall be more than 80kg. One AR-1 missile weights 50kg and able to load 2. True spec is around 120kg - 140kg payload.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

FDI to Vietnam Jan - May 2016 ( 5 months ) at 10 billion
I believe Myanmar would get better than Vietnam, because you have the great leadership.



Aung Zaya said:


> Wooww.. really impressive bro...
> we still need much to improve our infra and other supplies to attract...
> ======================================================================================
> * Myanmar to grow the fastest in Asia-Pacific this year *
> 
> *An economic growth spurt ahead in Myanmar despite a stormy 2015*
> *
> 
> *
> *Yangon (Image credit: Grace Farson Blog)*
> 
> 
> It seems to be clear skies ahead for Myanmar’s economy, which is still riding high on recent reforms that has democratised society and eased international sanctions.
> 
> 
> In its latest Asian Development Outlook report, Asian Development Bank expects Myanmar’s economy to grow by 8.4 percent over the year, outpacing other countries in Asia and the Pacific.
> 
> 
> This remarkable growth is coming from an especially challenging year marked by a monsoon season that ravaged “one-fifth of all cultivated land,” ADB reported.
> 
> 
> ADB acknowledged that the economy is “narrowly based,” its growth attendant on “natural resource exports, construction, and tourism.”
> 
> 
> Tourist arrivals in 2015 shot to 4.7 million, while tourist spending grew 19 percent to USD2.1 billion. Garment exports went up 28 percent to USD2 billion.
> 
> 
> More: PropertyGuru taps ShweProperty.com for an exclusive partnership in Myanmar
> 
> 
> The Directorate of Investments and Company Administration revealed that foreign direct investments reached USD9.4 billion over the past year, per The Nation, with more than USD3 billion going to the real estate sector.
> 
> 
> Myanmar’s GDP has not dipped below 6 percent since 2012. Aung San Suu Kyi’s National League for Democracy party swept a partly free election that year under a nominally civilian government, encouraging Western nations to lift sanctions.
> 
> 
> Suu Kyi’s long-time confidante Htin Kyaw took oath in March as the country’s first civilian president, stoking investor interest from ASEAN countries and further afield.
> 
> 
> Myanmar stopped short of its economic potential last year though. Intense flooding over a three-month period, exacerbated by cyclone Komen, set the economy back by USD1.5 billion or 3 percent of the country’s GDP, according to ADB.
> 
> 
> Despite this setback, Myanmar is ready to welcome an influx of foreign investors and experts at the first Property Report Congress Myanmar, which be hosted by PropertyGuru next month in Yangon. At the top of the agenda will be a local real estate outlook in the current economic climate, and discussion on how to build a mortgage market.
> *===========================================================*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Beast said:


> CH-3 payload shall be more than 80kg. One AR-1 missile weights 50kg and able to load 2. True spec is around 120kg - 140kg payload.


may be take this for CH-3...
According to wiki.. 
CH-3 payload - 80 Kg
CH-3A payload - 180 Kg max 
our version is CH-3A.. it must be over 80kg... bro

And how about it's range.. dont u think 2400km is too much for CH-3A..? In wiki it has just 960km...



BoQ77 said:


> FDI to Vietnam Jan - May 2016 ( 5 months ) at* 10 billion*
> I believe Myanmar would get better than Vietnam, because you have the great leadership.


that figure is even more than 9.45B of Myanmar for 2015-2016 FY...  
hope to be so...bro.. but we do more to grow and to catch with our ASEAN brothers...


----------



## Beast

Aung Zaya said:


> may be take this for CH-3...
> According to wiki..
> CH-3 payload - 80 Kg
> CH-3A payload - 180 Kg max
> our version is CH-3A.. it must be over 80kg... bro
> 
> And how about it's range.. dont u think 2400km is too much for CH-3A..? In wiki it has just 960km...


With GPS/ Beidou II , it can operate very far from mother control station but it's can be easily jam or intercepted. I think the 960km is quote without using GPS/Beidou II.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Beast said:


> With GPS/ Beidou II , it can operate very far from mother control station but it's can be easily jam or intercepted. I think the 960km is quote without using GPS/Beidou II.


960km is still ok for us... bro.. so if we can use GPS , CH-3A can go far from control center... but considering about it 6-8 hr endurance , around 1000km is at its best., i think.... 
=====================================================================================

*  Strengthening Russia-Myanmar Cooperation in Education *
Created on 19 March 2015
A Comprehensive conference designated to facilitate the bilateral educational cooperation between the Russian Federation and ASEAN countries was held at Moscow State University of Economics, Statistics, and Informatics on 4th of February. Representatives from ASEAN countries’ and Russian universities participated actively in the conference which was aimed at determining concrete measures to accelerate the entry of the educational contracts containing a special mechanism to promote the relationship between two regions. The success of the conference was reflected to the fact that the countries from ASEAN organization have now signed the agreements on student exchange programs to cooperate with the Russian Federation. Apart from the cooperation between two regions, an internship student representing ASEAN Center at MGIMO University made a brief overview of the long-lasting and fast-developing Russia-Myanmar relations, which are marked with cooperation and correspond to the strategic interests of the states.

The diplomatic relationships between Russia and Myanmar intensified in 1967, after Russia once vetoed a UN Security council resolution designed to impose sanctions against Myanmar. Since then, Myanmar-Russia collaboration has extended to various sectors including economy, education and military training without hostility and suspicion.

As it is universally acknowledged, in the 21st century investing in education and upgrading skills is a key driver of economic growth especially for the developing nations. In compliance with this widespread belief, Russia and Myanmar, these two remarkable nations, have built bilateral relations in educational sector. In return, nowadays the relations have dramatically revitalized and resulted in producing technologists, experts and specialists for both countries.

The cooperation began with a student exchange program, the project which was under direct responsibility of the Ministries of Education. In 1972, twelve Myanmar students were sent to Moscow State University and six Russian students came to Rangoon University to study multicultural courses and technological sciences. More than 300 Myanmar students in 2000 and 600 students in 2004 started their studies at different universities in Moscow. Since then, *more than 4000 (MSc, PhD and DSc) Myanmar experts in academic filed have graduated from various Russian universities. Around 2000 Myanmar students are currently studying in Russia.* As for the Russian Federation, thirty Russian students were sent to study in the Government Technological Universities and a Russian Language Department is established in the Universities of Foreign languages in Rangoon and Mandalay.

Moreover, a teacher exchange program is expected to be launched in early 2016 according to the agreements which were negotiated during the visit of the Russian Prime Minister to Myanmar in November 2014.

Expenditure costs also play a very important role in collaboration between two regions. Within these 40 years of cooperation, Myanmar government has spent more than 150 million dollars on students in Russia and more than 50 million dollars to integrate the educational system in Myanmar. As for the Russian government, the country has spent more than 100 million dollars for infrastructure building in education. For instance, the Government Technological University in Rangoon and the Main Library of Mandalay Technological Institute were built under the budget authorization of the Russian government.

When the bilateral collaboration came into reality, the results proved out to be much more significant than expected. Nowadays, new study programs in oil and gas, computer sciences, social work, market economy, and tourism were expanded and developed in the universities of Myanmar. More surprisingly, a group of DSc and PhD students who graduated in Russia are currently trying to establish the very first institute of aviation in Myanmar after they had conducted a lot of productive researches, including the invention of 1st Robot Drone in the country in 2012. Furthermore, Myanmar now has adopted new courses in Russian language, which students can study at the universities of foreign languages in Rangoon and Mandalay.

hope to see a lot improvement in defense industry with this human resource trained by Russia...
@alaungphaya @tarpitz 
=====================================================================================

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Today Commander-in-Chief of Defense Service Senior General Min Aung Hlaing awarded 3 officers who got their Doctorate from Russian Famous Universities..

Maj Ye Zaw Htwe : Doctor of Chemical Science MUCTR(D.I Mendeleyev University of Chemical Technology of Russia)

Maj Tin Phone Kyaw : Doctor of Technical Science :MAI( Moscow Aviation Institute)

Maj Hein Win Zaw : Doctor of Design Construction & Manufacture of Aircraft : MATI(Russian State University of Aviation Technology)

=====================================

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Aung Zaya said:


> 960km is still ok for us... bro.. so if we can use GPS , CH-3A can go far from control center... but considering about it 6-8 hr endurance , around 1000km is at its best., i think....
> =====================================================================================
> [/USER]
> =====================================================================================



Why you don't take a look at this drone by Vietnam ?





Vietnam Produces Long-Range UAV to Serve National Security
(Source: Xinhua news; published December 11, 2015)
HANOI --- The Vietnam Academy of Science and Technology has successfully developed a long-range unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) with equipment for scientific research and electronic reconnaissance to serve national security, local media reported Friday.

Vietnam is now capable of manufacturing long-range UAV to serve the country's socio-economic development and contribute to safeguarding national security, Pham Ngoc Lang, head of the UAV research project at the academy was quoted by local Thanh Nien (Young People) online newspaper as saying.

*The UAV is designed with a wingspan of 22 meters and load capacity of 1350 kilograms. It can fly for 35 hours with fly range of over 4000 kilometers*.

Earlier in 2013, the academy announced its successful tests of five short-and-medium-range UAV models with 253 successful trial flights.

-------------
23 December 2015
*



V
Vietnam’s new HS-6L UAV, which has 22 m wingspan and an endurance of 35 hours, will greatly improve Vietnam’s surveillance capabilities. Source: Via Top81 web page
*
Vietnamese television and other media reports have revealed Vietnam’s largest indigenous high-altitude long-endurance (HALE) unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) to date, indicating that it will eventually perform civil and military missions over the South China Sea.

Reports from 10 and 11 December 2015 state that t*he new HS-6L HALE UAV is a product of Vietnam’s Academy of Science and Industry and Ministry of Public Security. The twin-boom-configured HS-6L has a 22 m wingspan, a range of 4,000 km, an endurance of 35 hours, and is powered by a Rotax 914 engine*.

The prototype was completed on 1 November 2015 and reports note that it will conduct flight testing over the South China Sea during the second quarter of 2016.

While its payload size has not been revealed, the HS-6L will reportedly carry optical and radar surveillance systems. In size, endurance and configuration, it is roughly in the same class as the Israeli Aerospace Industries Heron UAV.

*





A view along the wingspan of Vietnam’s new HS-6L HALE UAV. (Via Top81 web page)*
However, it is likely that design assistance for the HS-6L came from Belarus. Vietnamese media reports noted the UAV unveiling coincided with a visit of the chairman of the Presidium of the Belarus Academy of Science: Professor Vladimir G Gusakov.

In November 2014 _IHS Jane’s_ reported that Vietnam was purchasing the 5.7-m wingspan Belarus 558 Aviation Repair Plant Grif-K UAV. This features a lightweight composite body and a twin-boom configuration similar to that of the larger HS-6L.

Copyright © 2015 IHS. All rights reserved.

**********************








*HS-6L is equipped with a Rotax 914 engine – the same engine with General Atomics MQ-1 Predator UAV sample of Americans.*

Unmanned aerial vehicle HS-6L has a wingspan of 22m, is equipped with a Rotax 914 engine – the same engine with General Atomics MQ-1 Predator UAV sample of Americans, range (itinerary) 4.000km long operating time continuous 35 hours, using satellite navigation systems and carry reconnaissance cameras, radars.

Rotax 914 engine is 4-stroke, 4-cylinder components, cooling water or air, have increased pressure turbine BRP-Powertrain as the company (Austria) production. These engines are currently used in dozens of different UAVs worldwide, but more prominent is General Atomics MQ-1 Predator UAV, once the US Air Force and the US Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) using very Success in the fight against terrorism in Afghanistan and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BoQ77 said:


> Why you don't take a look at this drone by Vietnam ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vietnam Produces Long-Range UAV to Serve National Security
> (Source: Xinhua news; published December 11, 2015)
> HANOI --- The Vietnam Academy of Science and Technology has successfully developed a long-range unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) with equipment for scientific research and electronic reconnaissance to serve national security, local media reported Friday.
> 
> Vietnam is now capable of manufacturing long-range UAV to serve the country's socio-economic development and contribute to safeguarding national security, Pham Ngoc Lang, head of the UAV research project at the academy was quoted by local Thanh Nien (Young People) online newspaper as saying.
> 
> *The UAV is designed with a wingspan of 22 meters and load capacity of 1350 kilograms. It can fly for 35 hours with fly range of over 4000 kilometers*.
> 
> Earlier in 2013, the academy announced its successful tests of five short-and-medium-range UAV models with 253 successful trial flights.
> 
> -------------
> 23 December 2015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> V
> Vietnam’s new HS-6L UAV, which has 22 m wingspan and an endurance of 35 hours, will greatly improve Vietnam’s surveillance capabilities. Source: Via Top81 web page
> *
> Vietnamese television and other media reports have revealed Vietnam’s largest indigenous high-altitude long-endurance (HALE) unmanned aerial vehicle (UAV) to date, indicating that it will eventually perform civil and military missions over the South China Sea.
> 
> Reports from 10 and 11 December 2015 state that t*he new HS-6L HALE UAV is a product of Vietnam’s Academy of Science and Industry and Ministry of Public Security. The twin-boom-configured HS-6L has a 22 m wingspan, a range of 4,000 km, an endurance of 35 hours, and is powered by a Rotax 914 engine*.
> 
> The prototype was completed on 1 November 2015 and reports note that it will conduct flight testing over the South China Sea during the second quarter of 2016.
> 
> While its payload size has not been revealed, the HS-6L will reportedly carry optical and radar surveillance systems. In size, endurance and configuration, it is roughly in the same class as the Israeli Aerospace Industries Heron UAV.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A view along the wingspan of Vietnam’s new HS-6L HALE UAV. (Via Top81 web page)*
> However, it is likely that design assistance for the HS-6L came from Belarus. Vietnamese media reports noted the UAV unveiling coincided with a visit of the chairman of the Presidium of the Belarus Academy of Science: Professor Vladimir G Gusakov.
> 
> In November 2014 _IHS Jane’s_ reported that Vietnam was purchasing the 5.7-m wingspan Belarus 558 Aviation Repair Plant Grif-K UAV. This features a lightweight composite body and a twin-boom configuration similar to that of the larger HS-6L.
> 
> Copyright © 2015 IHS. All rights reserved.
> 
> **********************
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *HS-6L is equipped with a Rotax 914 engine – the same engine with General Atomics MQ-1 Predator UAV sample of Americans.*
> 
> Unmanned aerial vehicle HS-6L has a wingspan of 22m, is equipped with a Rotax 914 engine – the same engine with General Atomics MQ-1 Predator UAV sample of Americans, range (itinerary) 4.000km long operating time continuous 35 hours, using satellite navigation systems and carry reconnaissance cameras, radars.
> 
> Rotax 914 engine is 4-stroke, 4-cylinder components, cooling water or air, have increased pressure turbine BRP-Powertrain as the company (Austria) production. These engines are currently used in dozens of different UAVs worldwide, but more prominent is General Atomics MQ-1 Predator UAV, once the US Air Force and the US Central Intelligence Agency (CIA) using very Success in the fight against terrorism in Afghanistan and Pakistan.


woowwwww.... such a great achievement..!! it's now start to export..!? How many in Vietnam's Inventory..!? Bro can it load any weapon..!?


----------



## Aung Zaya

============================================





This is also from Vietnam..?! @BoQ77 @Viet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

Aung Zaya said:


> woowwwww.... such a great achievement..!! it's now start to export..!? How many in Vietnam's Inventory..!? Bro can it load any weapon..!?


little info is released. what I know is (I saw a video of the test flight).

- still in the development phase, undisclosed number of prototypes
- all test inland flights are successfully complete.
- all test flights near shore are complete, too.
- first regular flights in South China sea are scheduled this Summer.
- the wings should be capable to carry air-to-ground missiles.

I would guess the domestic HS-6S drone is a further development of foreign and domestic drones, as Grif-K (we bought from Belarus)





Orbiter drone (bought from Israel)










and Vietnam made UAVs (Viettel, etc)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Viet said:


> little info is released. what I know is (I saw a video of the test flight).
> 
> - still in the development phase, undisclosed number of prototypes
> - all test inland flights are successfully complete.
> - all test flights near shore are complete, too.
> - first regular flights in South China sea are scheduled this Summer.
> - the wings should be capable to carry air-to-ground missiles.
> 
> I would guess the domestic HS-6S drone is a further development of foreign and domestic drones, as Grif-K (we bought from Belarus)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orbiter drone (bought from Israel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Vietnam made UAVs (Viettel, etc)


 Vietnam Drone Industry is amazing.!! Good to see them.. bro
the name of last 2 drones ..? just Viettel..? or spec..!? 
and how about the photo..? from Vietnam..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Russia and Myanmar to establish working body for nuclear technology *




By Aung Shin | Monday, 06 June 2016 
2


*Russia and Myanmar will establish a working body this year for using nuclear technology, Russian officials said at an exhibition and forum in Moscow last week.*

*



Rosatom officials show reporters around the Novovoronezh nuclear power plant in Voronezh Oblast, central Russia. Photo: Aung Shin / The Myanmar Times*

The two countries signed a memorandum of understanding to cooperate in nuclear technology for peaceful purposes in June 2015.

This was the first step to building a legal foundation for interaction between Russia and Myanmar in the area of nuclear technology including research, radioisotopes production, nuclear medicine, radioimmunotherapy, nuclear safety, radiation risk assessment, and training scientists and administrators, according to Russian state-owned Rosatom Corporation.

Nikolay Drozdov, director of international business at Rosatom, told _The Myanmar Times_ in Moscow, “We are planning to create a working body and are making a roadmap for the realisation of our project.”

Russia and Myanmar first signed an inter-governmental agreement to cooperate in nuclear technology and build a nuclear research centre in 2007, Mr Drozdov said. Russia has trained a large number of Myanmar students in nuclear technology over the past 10 years.

“*This year, we have three scholarships for students from Myanmar for nuclear degrees. More than 700 students from Myanmar have graduated in Russia, studying nuclear-related fields but not nuclear physics,” he said*.

The Russian state corporation is seeking potential investment opportunities in the Southeast Asian region, and is offering comprehensive nuclear technology and experience, according to a statement on the company’s website.

for more: http://www.mmtimes.com/index.php/bu...lish-working-body-for-nuclear-technology.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Aung Zaya said:


> Vietnam Drone Industry is amazing.!! Good to see them.. bro
> the name of last 2 drones ..? just Viettel..? or spec..!?
> and how about the photo..? from Vietnam..?


little known on specs. Vietnam´s drone program is somewhat classifield.

here is one. a Viettel drone called VT Patrol: top speed 120 kmh, can operate for 2 hours, 600 meter height, 50 km range.




























this Viettel drone is a little bit bigger. specs largely unknown. But I shall stop here. Thread is about your country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Viet said:


> little known on specs. Vietnam´s drone program is somewhat classifield.
> 
> here is one. a Viettel drone called VT Patrol: top speed 120 kmh, can operate for 2 hours, 600 meter height, 50 km range.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this Viettel drone is a little bit bigger. specs largely unknown. But I shall stop here. Thread is about your country.


Great..!!! bro.. Vietnam is Role model of Myanmar in both military and economic sectors.. we will catch u soonnnn..!!  bro..

*PM Lee to make official visit to Myanmar*
* The three-day visit from Jun 7 coincides with the 50th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic relations between both countries, and he will meet President U Htin Kyaw and State Counsellor Aung San Suu Kyi. *

*Posted* 06 Jun 2016 18:00
*Updated* 06 Jun 2016 18:10

PHOTOS




Singapore Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong. (Photo: MCI)

Enlarge
Caption

??




  

Email
More

  


A
A

SINGAPORE: Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong will make an official visit to Myanmar from Jun 7 to Jun 9, where he will visit the country's capital Nay Pyi Taw and Yangon.

The visit will also coincide with the 50th anniversary of the establishment of diplomatic relations between Singapore and Myanmar, the Prime Minister's Office (PMO) said in a press release on Monday (Jun 6).

The Prime Minister last visited Myanmar in November 2014 for the 25th ASEAN Summit in Nay Pyi Taw, but this visit will be to affirm Singapore's longstanding ties with the country, underscore the city-state's commitment to support Myanmar's development and discuss ways to strengthen bilateral cooperation, it added.

In Nay Pyi Taw, Mr Lee will meet President Htin Kyaw and State Counsellor and Foreign Affairs Minister Aung San Suu Kyi, among various high-ranking officials such as the Speaker of Parliament and Commander-in-Chief of Defence Services. He will also meet with former President Thein Sein while in the capital, the PMO said.

Prime Minister Lee will also officiate at the launch of the Singapore-Myanmar Vocational Training Institute and attend a reception with Singaporeans.

Mr Lee will be accompanied by Mrs Lee and Minister for Foreign Affairs Vivian Balakrishnan, who made an introductory visit to the country last month. Acting Minister for Education (Higher Education and Skills) Ong Ye Kung, Senior Minister of State for Law and Finance Indranee Rajah, Senior Minister of State for Foreign Affairs and Transport Josephine Teo, and Members of Parliament Cedric Foo and Fatimah Lateef, will also be visiting as well.

During the Prime Minister's absence, Deputy Prime Minister and Coordinating Minister for National Security Teo Chee Hean will be Acting Prime Minister, the PMO said.
==========================================================================================
2nd visit of SG high ranks within a month... What are they doing..?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Politics & Economy
International Relations

June 6, 2016 10:33 pm JST
*Japan's defense minister meets senior officials in Myanmar*
NAYPYITAW (Kyodo) -- Japanese Defense Minister Gen Nakatani met with the head of Myanmar's military in Naypyitaw on Monday, with the two sides discussing bilateral ties and the role of Myanmar's armed forces in the development of the country.

A post on the Senior Gen. Min Aung Hlaing's Facebook page after the meeting said that he had explained how the military was engaged in attempts to achieve peace with ethnic minority armed groups and spoke about Japan's assistance with Myanmar's ongoing peace process.

Nakatani also met separately with his counterpart Lt. Gen. Sein Win and the country's de facto leader, State Counselor Aung San Suu Kyi.

Myanmar's Ministry of Information released a brief report with photographs on its Facebook page, stating that Nakatani and Suu Kyi discussed bilateral relations, without elaborating further.

Nakatani was expected, during his meetings, to offer the Japanese Self-Defense Forces' support toward capacity building in the Southeast Asian nation's military.

The move is in line with the Japanese government's plan to enhance its assistance toward Myanmar in a wide range of areas, including humanitarian aid and disaster relief, as a new civilian government effectively led by Suu Kyi was launched in March.
The reports from Min Aung Hlaing stated that, during his meeting with Nakatani, the commander-in-chief "recalled the fact that Myanmar's army was founded with Japanese help, and *the two discussed bilateral cooperation including naval relations, exchange programs, disaster relief, humanitarian efforts, health care and meteorological and other training."*

He added that "the military will strive its best until the time when peace and stability for the country are guaranteed."

http://asia.nikkei.com/Politics-Eco...se-minister-meets-senior-officials-in-Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myanmar's news Round Up....

*Visa exemption between Singapore, Myanmar to kick in end-2016*
*Singapore and Myanmar residents will not need visas to enter each other's country for visits of up to 30 days. *
http://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/singapore/visa-exemption-between/2852328.html

*Japan's Acecook to start instant noodle production in Myanmar in 2017*
http://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Com...-instant-noodle-production-in-Myanmar-in-2017

*DHL launches largest express facility in Myanmar*
http://mizzima.com/business-domestic/dhl-launches-largest-express-facility-myanmar*
*
*MUFG unit to be Myanmar's first foreign leasing company*
*http://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/MUFG-unit-to-be-Myanmar-s-first-foreign-leasing-company

DB Schenker opens logistics company in Myanmar 
http://www.mmtimes.com/index.php/business/20686-db-schenker-opens-logistics-company-in-myanmar.html

Yangon stock exchange to open to foreign investors
http://www.mmtimes.com/index.php/bu...ck-exchange-to-open-to-foreign-investors.html
=====================================================



*


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myanmar has received 102 investment proposals whose total worth nealy 4 B USD at the start of FY 2016-2017... ( within a month..?) 
==========================================================================================
*Myanmar's new investment commission to tackle $2.3 billion backlog*
YANGON | By Timothy Mclaughlin and Aung Hla Tun

Aung Naing Oo, Director General of the Directorate of Investment and Company Administration shows his award given by former president for his work, in his office in Yangon, Myanmar June 10, 2016.
Reuters/Soe Zeya Tun
Myanmar's newly reformed investment commission will this month start scrutinizing some $2.3 billion in proposed foreign investment projects that have been held up since April, a senior official said on Friday.

Aung San Suu Kyi's National League for Democracy (NLD) swept to power in elections last November, and the United States eased sanctions against Myanmar in May, buoying hopes for a quick uptick of foreign investment into the country which has suffered from decades of economic hardship under military rule.

But since the new government took over in April, no proposed investments have been signed off on by the Myanmar Investment Commission (MIC), a powerful body that decides which projects get the green light, as it awaited word on its reworked structure from the President's Office. President Htin Kyaw announced the new make-up of the group only on Tuesday.

*Aung Naing Oo, who was re-appointed as the secretary of the commission, said 102 projects had been submitted since April and were awaiting approval. About a half of these proposals are foreign investment projects, whose total worth is around $2.3 billion*.

The delay, he said, happened because the NLD wanted to choose the proper people for the commission, but the long wait also raised concerns among the business community, fuelling speculation on how the NLD, made up of many activists and former political prisoners, would handle investment.

"There were some concerns from the business community. There were some rumors in the business community saying that there would be no MIC at all," Aung Naing Oo told Reuters.

"Plus, some investors who had already submitted their proposals to MIC were also concerned about the delays at MIC because, for them, time is money. The delay means they have to spend more money."

Aung Naing Oo said the first meeting of the revamped, 11-strong body headed by the planning and finance minister was likely to take place toward the end of June.

Aung Naing Oo said it would take around eight weeks to work through the proposals but that the MIC was still waiting on a list of investment sectors to prioritize from th

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-myanmar-investment-idUSKCN0YW13O


----------



## Aung Zaya

Burmese lady in U.S Army... 

Colonel MieMie Win Bryd of US Reserve Army , Pacific Command ( USPACOM ) and she also serve as Professor at 
* Asia-Pacific Center for Security Studies*..


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Beijing calls for restoration of Stillwell Road connecting India, China, Myanmar *





The Hindu
A signboard on the Stilwell Road in Ledo, Upper Assam. The road was a strategic supply route between India and China during the Second World War. File photo



TOPICS
*  diplomacy *
*  India-China *
*From Ledo in Upper Assam to Kunming in Southwest China’s Yunnan Province, the road is 1,800-km-long.*
India, China and Myanmar should establish a joint dialogue mechanism to restore the Stilwell Road connecting the three countries to revitalise trade in the region, Chinese media said on Thursday.

“The Stilwell Road was called the Ledo Road, but renamed after Stilwell at the suggestion of Kuomintang leader Chiang Kai-shek. Ledo, a small town in northern India, is the starting point of this legendary road,” an article in the state-run _Global Times_ said.

From Ledo in Upper Assam to Kunming in Southwest China’s Yunnan Province, the road is 1,800-km-long.

It is obvious that the road that connects China, India and Myanmar bears economic significance for South Asia, Southeast Asia and East Asia, it said.

“Driven by the economic potential and the need to reinforce transport network in the region, an increasing clamour of voices in China, India and Myanmar is calling for the restoration of the road. It is time for the three countries to deliberate over project,” it said.

“The road is not intact. China has completed the reconstruction of the section from Kunming to the Sino-Myanmese border and connected the road to China’s well-developed road system,” it said.

“With China’s help, Myanmar has also accomplished the section from the Sino-Myanmese border to Myitkyina. However, the sections from Myanmar to India and within India are barely usable. Some parts have already been deserted due to bad conditions,” it said.

“Myanmar has started to renovate part of the road, but the reconstruction is not smooth due to lack of funds and technologies and the presence of Indian and Myanmarese ethnic insurgents in the area,” it said.

“India is worried about the reconstruction of the road for two reasons. First, the road starts from Assam, a State where local militants have become increasingly active. Second, China-made products can flood into the Indian market through the road,” it said.

“But India has toned down the two concerns because New Delhi has adopted a Look East policy, and the process of advancing the strategy requires the stability of northern India, in which a well-functioning road system matters a lot. Thus, recently Assam has started to fix part of the road,” it said.

China as a “more developed country” should play a major role in the reconstruction work, it said.

“All three countries should set up a joint dialogue mechanism, in which their concerns and problems can be put on the negotiating table, including how to make peace with ethnic insurgents, and the three countries can find out solutions together. China can be the initiator of the communication mechanism,” it said.

“The restoration of the Stilwell Road will revitalise the promising path, which will interconnect Southwest China, South Asia and Southeast Asia, and merge the region into an emerging market. The ethnic groups living in this area can seize the chance and prosper,” it said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Naval Base..





MAS - 2


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Russia and Myanmar sign agreement on military cooperation*

More:
http://tass.ru/en/defense/882419












The defense ministries of Russia and Myanmar have signed an agreement on military cooperation,
navy sphere, hydrography, topography, military medicine, military education and other promising spheres of military cooperation.

MOSCOW, June 16. /TASS/. The defense ministries of Russia and Myanmar have signed an agreement on military cooperation, Russian Deputy Defense Minister Anatoly Antonov said on Thursday.

"A very serious step has been made toward the development of bilateral military cooperation. We are establishing a predictable legal basis for promising long-term cooperation between our countries. Over the last several years, a lot has been done in developing military and military-technical cooperation. I think that our document will serve as an additional impetus to developing multifaceted cooperation," Antonov said.

Read also



Putin sees great potential in cooperation with Myanmar 
According to the deputy defense minister, the agreement outlines cooperation in the navy sphere, hydrography, topography, military medicine, military education and other promising spheres of military cooperation. He noted that now the two countries "will have enough instruments to do everything possible to strengthen combat readiness of the Armed Forces of Myanmar and Russia."

Myanmar’s Defense Minister Myint New in turn noted that the two countries are bound by long-term friendly relations. "We want to strengthen and develop these relations in the future. At the current stage, we approached the issue of signing an agreement with full readiness, it was coordinated at all levels, including in the parliament," he said. The defense minister stressed that* Myanmar sees great prospects in the sphere of navy cooperation with Russia.*

The Russian Defense Ministry said that the agreement also envisages exchanging information on international security issues, including fight against terrorism, cooperation in the sphere of culture and vacation of servicemen and their families, along with exchanging experience in peacekeeping activities.



More:
http://tass.ru/en/defense/882419
==========================================================================================

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Singapore leads Thilawa investments*
http://www.elevenmyanmar.com/business/singapore-leads-thilawa-investments

*Exports rose more than 25% for first 2 month..* 
http://www.elevenmyanmar.com/business/exports-earn-exceed-18bn

*Myanmar, US businesses call for sanctions waiver, GSP reinstatement*
*http://www.elevenmyanmar.com/business/myanmar-us-businesses-call-sanctions-waiver-gsp-reinstatement*

Online import-export licence system coming in June
http://www.elevenmyanmar.com/business/online-import-export-licence-system-coming-june

*France pledges €200m aid*
http://www.elevenmyanmar.com/business/france-pledges-€200m-aid


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Suu Kyi to talk trade with Thai junta this week*
Myanmar, now governed by Ms Suu Kyi's National League for Democracy, is emerging from half a century of military rule.
Published
Jun 23, 2016, 5:00 am SGT
Facebook Twitter Email
*Myanmar leader's visit to Thailand comes at a time of reversal of fortunes for the South-east Asian neighbours*

BANGKOK • Ms Aung San Suu Kyi leaves democratically led Myanmar this week for military-ruled Thailand on an official visit that highlights the changing fortunes of the South-east Asian neighbours.

Myanmar, now governed by Ms Suu Kyi's National League for Democracy (NLD) after elections last year, is emerging from half a century of military rule, while Thailand - Myanmar's second-largest trading partner after China, with total trade last year valued at US$8.1 billion (S$10.8 billion) - is struggling to find a path back to civilian rule after the army seized power more than two years ago.

"The state visit will bring into relief an interesting reversal of political circumstances between the neighbouring countries, but will be largely pragmatic in tone," said Mr Herve Lemahieu, a research associate at the International Institute for Strategic Studies in London.


He said that he expects talks to focus on trade, investment and migrant labour.

After decades of watching Thailand develop while it languished in isolation, Myanmar is now projected to have the fastest economic growth in South-east Asia this year at 8.4 per cent, while Thailand is forecast to have some of the slowest growth, at 3 per cent, as it deals with the fallout of military rule and struggles to avoid the middle-income trap.


Investors have taken note, with foreign direct investment in Myanmar surging to a record US$9.4 billion in the fiscal year ended March, while Thailand saw an almost 70 per cent plunge in applications last year.

"Thailand has taken the recent authoritarian Myanmar model, while they (Myanmar) have taken Thailand's heyday model of the 1980s," said Mr Kobsidthi Silpa- chai, head of capital research at Kasikornbank in Bangkok.

Myanmar is attractive due to its cheap labour, largely untapped consumer market and abundant natural resources, while in Thailand, a lack of policy continuity is scaring off investors, he said.

Both countries are facing a constitutional conundrum, with Ms Suu Kyi's party campaigning to push the army out of politics and the generals in Thailand seeking voter approval in an August referendum for a draft document that would give them more power.

For now Myanmar appears to have reached a working compromise between the army and civilians, while Thailand has not.

"The Myanmar military has succeeded in co-opting Aung San Suu Kyi and the NLD into a power-sharing relationship which is superficially democratic, but insulates the Myanmar military from actual civilian control," said Mr Paul Chambers, director of research at the Institute of South-east Asian Affairs in Chiang Mai.

"The Thai generals undoubtedly long for a Myanmar future."

http://www.straitstimes.com/asia/se-asia/suu-kyi-to-talk-trade-with-thai-junta-this-week


----------



## Aung Zaya

Daw Aung San Su Kyi's Thailand Visit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

this photo is so mean..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BTR 3 assembly line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MA-122 with its 702D meteological rader 










BTR-3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

F14

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

@alaungphaya @tarpitz bros what is that..?


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> @alaungphaya @tarpitz bros what is that..?
> View attachment 317289



Looks like a communication relay tower. I don't think it's radar.

Myanmar's statement on yesterday's UNCLOS ruling. What do you think, @Aung Zaya ?







alaungphaya said:


> Looks like a communication relay tower. I don't think it's radar.
> 
> Myanmar's statement on yesterday's UNCLOS ruling. What do you think, @Aung Zaya ?


I like the number of times we used the word 'rule'. It's a passive aggressively neutral stance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

alaungphaya said:


> Looks like a communication relay tower. I don't think it's radar.
> 
> Myanmar's statement on yesterday's UNCLOS ruling. What do you think, @Aung Zaya ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the number of times we used the word 'rule'. It's a passive aggressively neutral stance.



i cant see ur pic bro... i dont know why..


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> i cant see ur pic bro... i dont know why..


https://www.facebook.com/mofamyanmar/?fref=ts

You can find it here, bro lay.


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> @alaungphaya @tarpitz bros what is that..?
> View attachment 317289


Communication relay vehicle for CDMA military comn network GOTA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Semi-confirmation of our JF-17 order. 

http://frontiermyanmar.net/en/news/fighter-jets-worth-560m-bought-last-year

YANGON — Myanmar has ordered a fleet of Chinese-designed fighter jets worth more than half a billion US dollars from Pakistan, an Israeli online defence magazine has reported.

Myanmar placed an order “in 2015” for 16 JF-17 Thunder jets, each worth US$35 million, _Defense Update_ reported on January 11.

Myanmar was the first country to order the jets from Pakistan, the report said.

It said the jets were designed and developed by the state-run Aviation Industry Corporation of China to meet Pakistani requirements for a lightweight, affordable fighter jet.

The Pakistan Air Force was making the jets at its Pakistani Aeronautical Complex at Kamra in the northern Punjab.

“The Complex produced 16 JF-17 Block II Thunder aircraft in 2015,” the report said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MacanJawa

yo my friend what kind tracked ifv do you have there?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

alaungphaya said:


> Semi-confirmation of our JF-17 order.
> 
> http://frontiermyanmar.net/en/news/fighter-jets-worth-560m-bought-last-year
> 
> YANGON — Myanmar has ordered a fleet of Chinese-designed fighter jets worth more than half a billion US dollars from Pakistan, an Israeli online defence magazine has reported.
> 
> Myanmar placed an order “in 2015” for 16 JF-17 Thunder jets, each worth US$35 million, _Defense Update_ reported on January 11.
> 
> Myanmar was the first country to order the jets from Pakistan, the report said.
> 
> It said the jets were designed and developed by the state-run Aviation Industry Corporation of China to meet Pakistani requirements for a lightweight, affordable fighter jet.
> 
> The Pakistan Air Force was making the jets at its Pakistani Aeronautical Complex at Kamra in the northern Punjab.
> 
> “The Complex produced 16 JF-17 Block II Thunder aircraft in 2015,” the report said.


so we didn't got assembly right...!!


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> so we didn't got assembly right...!!


No, but I don't know about TOT. Assembly rights are not always the same as TOT.


----------



## Nike

MacanJawa said:


> yo my friend what kind tracked ifv do you have there?



they using MTLB APC with 30 mm automatic cannon turret as their IFV

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MacanJawa said:


> yo my friend what kind tracked ifv do you have there?


sry for late reply.. bro 
We used MT-LBsh..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

beauties at port..


----------



## Aung Zaya

Y8F200W Aircraft Successfully Handed Over to Myanmar





http://www.catic.cn/front/newdetail-d223473d059e4f4cbae3f558e85357d8.html?pageNo=1

*William C. Dickey -- The US should reach out to Myanmar's military*




Military representatives take their places in the new NLD led government in Naypyitaw on Mar. 30. (Photo by Steve Tickner)

America over the past few years has gradually relaxed economic sanctions on Myanmar and vigorously engaged with most sections of the country's society -- with the notable exception of the country's once vilified military.

The overall goal of this robust engagement program has been to assist Myanmar in its move toward a fully functioning democracy. Myanmar's success in opening up after decades of military rule was evident in April when Aung San Sui Kyi's National League of Democracy assumed control of the government after its landslide victory in November's parliamentary elections. 

But the U.S has largely stopped short of directly engaging Myanmar's military, even though the armed forces continue to play a crucial role in the country's transition. For a variety of reasons including the contrasting attitudes of various arms of the U.S. government, defense establishment and legislature, the official view seems to be one of mainly hoping that the Myanmar military will change for the better. Within that broad debate are voices that support limited but calibrated engagement, and those that are more cautious about or even opposed to the notion.





Myanmar's commander in chief, Senior General Min Aung Hlaing, enters parliament for the swearing-in of the new National League for Democracy-led government in Myanmar's capital, Naypyitaw, on March 30. (Photo by Steve Tickner)


Meanwhile, moves by other Western as well as Asian countries to develop bilateral military ties with Myanmar suggest it is time for the U.S. to change its approach and actively assist in transforming the country's armed forces -- just as Washington has successfully done with other Southeast Asian military forces. The goal would be to help Myanmar's military leaders adjust to the country's emerging democratic structure and reduce their involvement in governmental affairs, so they can focus on their duty to protect the country. This would enhance the military's image in eyes of the public.

The U.S. has been cautious in its dealings with the Myanmar military because of earlier concerns that its leaders would refuse to accept the new civilian-led government. But those dire predictions have not materialized so far.

With its high standards and long democratic tradition, the U.S. military is well suited to help in the transformation process, to help Myanmar's military understand its proper role in a democratic society. This process includes highlighting the importance of adhering to the rule of law and international treaties that regulate the conduct of war. It also entails the non-kinetic training of officers and soldiers and the military's role in providing disaster relief and humanitarian assistance. 

The U.S. is already teaching such subjects to military establishments in friendly countries around the world through a menu of engagement workshops and training and education courses offered by the Expanded International Military and Educational Training program. These courses are supervised by the U.S. Department of State and run by the U.S. Department of Defense. 

*Curbs on training courses*

I saw the beneficial effects of this kind of supportive engagement when I served as U.S. senior defense official and defense attache in Myanmar between 2012 and 2015. In this period, I helped plan and launch a very limited and calibrated engagement program involving about 50 Myanmar military officers in three U.S.-led workshops, led by the U.S. Defense Institute of International Legal Studies, dealing with the rule of law and the law of land warfare, among other issues.

But the scope of our workshops was limited due to U.S. curbs on interaction with Myanmar's military, which did not allow for the full menu of E-IMET courses such as participating in the full-length course conducted the U.S. Such restrictions diluted the impact of the effort -- not least because if participants had been able to attend the month-long course in the U.S and received greater in-depth training they would have gained exposure to other international participants, including insights into how they operate in accordance with international norms.

But even so, there were clear and immediate results that were very encouraging. From the onset, Myanmar's military leaders made this short engagement a priority and carefully selected the mid-level officers who attended, consisting of military lawyers, military instructors and trainers. The idea was that these participants could then, in turn, help instruct other officers in what they learned. The short U.S.-led engagement was well received by the Myanmar military, who said this was the first time they had received such instruction.

*U.S. hesitation* 

On the U.S. side, official reservations about greater engagement are entirely understandable and go back more than 25 years, when Myanmar's military regime launched brutal crackdowns on the opposition. The U.S. in response stopped all active military engagement with Myanmar. The former military junta is now gone. The current Myanmar military allowed elections in 2011, which paved the way for the quasi-civilian administration under President Thein Sein. After the landslide victory of Suu Kyi's NLD last November, the military's Commander-in-Chief, Senior General Min Aung Hlaing, publicly pledged his support for reform and vowed there would be no military interference when the NLD took power. So far, he has kept his word.

It would seem now to be an appropriate time for the U.S. to leave the sidelines, enter the game and officially engage with the Myanmar military to assist with its transformation -- just as some of America's allied and partner countries are already doing, although given their smaller resources, organizational size and reach, they lack the capacity to be fully effective without official U.S. participation.

Since 2012, the U.S. has helped Myanmar by investing significant funds in a wide variety of engagement efforts, including sponsoring many civilian training programs, both in Myanmar and in the U.S., for Myanmar lawmakers, academics, doctors, journalists, human rights advocates and other professionals. Those who have visited or lived in Myanmar in the past four years have seen the results of this wise U.S. investment.

So why do we leave out the Myanmar military, which is an integral part of Myanmar society, from experiencing the enriching U.S. training programs that can help the armed forces develop into a respectable institution subject to civilian control and held in high public esteem?

After decades of isolation and authoritarian rule, the Myanmar military has demonstrated its intention not to interfere in the transfer of power from the military to civilians, while it also seeks peace in the ethnic conflicts that have been going on for 70 years. The U.S. should respond by assisting the Myanmar military with an official engagement program to complete the transformation.






_William C. Dickey recently retired from the U.S. Army after serving as the U.S. senior defense official and defense attache to Myanmar._
======================================================================================


----------



## Viet

Vietnamese realty group Hoang Anh Gia Lai opens a 5-star hotel in Yangon. a US$440 million investment. the largest foreign-invested real estate project in Burma at the moment.

Meliá Yangon Hotel with 430 suites and a 2,000 square meter conference area.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Viet said:


> Vietnamese realty group Hoang Anh Gia Lai opens a 5-star hotel in Yangon. a US$440 million investment. the largest foreign-invested real estate project in Burma at the moment.
> 
> Meliá Yangon Hotel with 430 suites and a 2,000 square meter conference area.







yes.. that's huge project...!! Phase 1 complete and Phase 2 will be completed at the end of this year... Congratz bro..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya




----------



## Aung Zaya

Mi-24P overhaul will be made in locally....? @alaungphaya @tarpitz 
*Russian Helicopters to repair four Myanmarese Mi-24Ps*
*Gabriel Dominguez, London* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
06 June 2016
Russian Helicopters, part of state corporation Rostec, has signed a contract for the repair of four of the Myanmar Air Force's (Tatmadaw Lay's) Mi-24P/35P ('Hind') attack helicopters. *One of the helicopters is set to be repaired in the Russian city of Saint Petersburg, while the three other repairs will be carried out in Myanmar by specialists from the holding company, said Rostec,* adding that a further agreement may be reached once the job is successfully completed. Russia told the United Nations Office for Disarmament Affairs it exported four attack helicopters to Myanmar in 2010 and another four in 2011.


----------



## tarpitz

More to come.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> More to come.....
> View attachment 324622
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 324623
> View attachment 324624


773..? bro or another one..?


----------



## alaungphaya

tarpitz said:


> View attachment 324623
> View attachment 324624



Man, it's so embarrassing that even the naval dockyard is using those old Hino and Chevy trucks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Does the ships have any stealth coating,like radar absorbing materials?


----------



## Aung Zaya

alaungphaya said:


> Man, it's so embarrassing that even the naval dockyard is using those old Hino and Chevy trucks.



it seem they will use till becoming one of the oldest in its kind.. fastest way to use expansive cars in armed force.... 



Nabil365 said:


> Does the ships have any stealth coating,like radar absorbing materials?


absolutely YES..!! if not , how can we call them ' Stealth Ships'......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Business News in brief....
*Myanmar Industrial Park*
* LH to Build Industrial Complex for Korean SMES in Myanmar *

LH will confirm the project by submitting an investment proposal to the Myanmar Investment Commission after it selects a constructor to build the complex and establish a consortium with those firms.
=======================================================================================

*Local firm plans Daewoo bus factory in Yangon *
*http://www.mmtimes.com/index.php/business/21938-local-firm-plans-daewoo-bus-factory-in-yangon.html*
=========================================================================

*Thilawa Zone B to start in November*
*http://www.mmtimes.com/index.php/business/21849-thilawa-zone-b-to-start-in-november.html*
=========================================================================

*Two casinos in Taninthariyi under government scrutiny *
http://www.mmtimes.com/index.php/bu...n-taninthariyi-under-government-scrutiny.html
=========================================================================

*US Foreign Agricultural Service opens Myanmar office*
*http://www.mmtimes.com/index.php/bu...gricultural-service-opens-myanmar-office.html*
=========================================================================





*Govt to set up specialised textile and garment zone*
http://www.elevenmyanmar.com/business/5613

==========================================================================================
*More industrial zones to be built*
http://www.elevenmyanmar.com/business/5576

==========================================================================================
*Aeon to accelerate Myanmar supermarket business*
http://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Companies/Aeon-to-accelerate-Myanmar-supermarket-business


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myanmar's Suu Kyi meets China PM, due to sign deals on hospitals, bridge*
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-myanmar-idUSKCN10T0LK

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Myanmar seeks to build on foreign-investment momentum: finance minister*
http://asia.nikkei.com/Politics-Eco...-foreign-investment-momentum-finance-minister

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myanmar Naval Ships Building Industry

1st Gen of FAC ( 1987 - 2003 ) ( Total 20 of this class )

Gun Boat









*
Length - 45m 
displacement - 220 tons
radar- 2xfuruno navigation radar,
Armament - 1x2M-3 25mm twin gun ,2xZPU-1 14.5 mm guns, and 2xCRN 91 30mm single guns (or Medak gun) from india.

* 
Missile Boat ( 4 Missiles )








Length - 45m 
displacement - 220 tons
radar- 1xMR-331 Square Tie Radar, 1xType 347G Fire control radar, 1xFuruno navigation radar, 1xType 362 surveillance radar ,2xKolonka optronic director

Armament - 2xAK 230 30 mm CIWS Gun ,2x14.5 mm quad machine guns unknown type, and 4xC-802 Surface-to-Surface Missiles

Missile Boat ( 2 Missiles )




*





Length - 45m 
displacement - 220 tons
radar- 1xMR-104 Rys (Drum Tilt) radar ,1xUnknown sensor ,4xDecoy Launcher unknown type (chaff and flare)
Armament - 2x14.5 mm quad machine guns DI made ,and 1xGibka Launcher for 4 SA-N-5 igla SAM (have ESM atop the foremast) , 2 x 802 AshM

*2nd Gen of FAC ( 2012 )*




Displacement: 500 tons
Dimensions: 49 meters
Propulsion: 2 diesels, 2 shafts unknown type
Weapons and sensors
-1xAK 360 30 mm CIWS Gun (Stealth Version)
-4xC-802 Surface-to-Surface Missiles
-2x14.5 mm quad remote guns unknown type 
-4×SA-N-5 SAM (plan)
-1xType 362 surveillance radar
-1xFuruno navigation radar
-1xType 347G Fire control radar
-2xKolonka optronic director
-1xUnknown sensor 
-4xDecoy Launcher unknown type (chaff and flare)


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Anawrahta-class Corvette ( 1996 - 2007 )*

*1st Gen ( 1996 ) ( total 2 of this class )*
*



*

Length - 77m
displacement - 1105t(1450t full)
radar- Type 352 Radar (Square Tie) or MR-331 Radar
Armament - 4xC802A anti ship Missiles , 2xType 81 RBU-1200 ASW rocket , 1 x Ak 230 30mm , 1 x Gibka SAM

*2nd Gen of Corvette 2015 ( total 6 planned )*
*



*
 weapons and semsor are still unkown.... 
ref : superboy from shipblacket


----------



## EgyptianAmerican

You guys have a very nice military, you know for a bunch of genocidal murders.

But thats a different topic by itself

Anyway love the military


Have a nice day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

EgyptianAmerican said:


> You guys have a very nice military, you know for a bunch of genocidal murders.
> 
> But thats a different topic by itself
> 
> Anyway love the military
> 
> 
> Have a nice day.


I think u may be misunderstanding due to western propagenda.. their suitation is still better than our enthnic Rakhines. no support from even from UN while they enjoy million dollar aid from UN , OIC , NGOs and Gov.. 

anyway thz for visiting Myanmar military thread bro...

Today New Trainers and Medium Transport Aircraft commissioned... 2 Y8 200F and Gob 120 trainers.. 
















credit to owners..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Korea-Myanmar venture to build 500-acre garment zone *
http://www.mmtimes.com/index.php/bu...r-venture-to-build-500-acre-garment-zone.html

*Indian cinema company to bring big screens to Myanmar*
*http://www.mmtimes.com/index.php/bu...-company-to-bring-big-screens-to-myanmar.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

More Photos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

491

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fox14

Aung Zaya said:


> 491
> 
> View attachment 328660
> 
> View attachment 328661


Nice pics bro 
gimme more please

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Fox14 said:


> Nice pics bro
> gimme more please


ha ha thz bro... 
stay tuned...


----------



## Nike

*Indonesia to send humanitarian aid for Myanmar*
Kamis, 25 Agustus 2016 19:54 WIB | 493 Views
Pewarta: Azizah Fitriyanti




The Indonesian Ministry of Foreign Affairs' spokesperson, Arrmanatha Nasir. (ANTARANEWS)

Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government will send some humanitarian aid to help Myanmar after a strong earthquake measuring 6.8 on the Richter scale rocked the country on Wednesday, a spokesperson said.

"Yes, we are ready to offer humanitarian aid," the Indonesian Ministry of Foreign Affairs' spokesperson, Arrmanatha Nasir, said here on Thursday.

Speaking during a press briefing at the MOFA's office in Jakarta, Nasir noted that communication is on with the Indonesian Embassy in Myanmar in a bid to estimate the number of the victims, what kind of aid they need, and the level of damage.

Nasir said Myanmar's neighbor as well as a member of the ASEAN, Indonesia would try its best to assist in the recovery process after the earthquake jolted the southwestern area of the country.

As of now, there are 609 Indonesian nationals in Myanmar and no one was affected by the earthquake, the embassy has reported.

"The government and the people of Indonesia offer their deepest condolences to the government and the people of Myanmar on the tragic disaster and wish for early recovery after the earthquake," Nasir emphasized.

A strong earthquake measuring 6.8 on the Richter scale rocked Myanmar on Wednesday at 05:04:54 p.m. local time, according to the country's Meteorology and Hydrology Department.

With its epicenter 197.9 kilometers southwest of Mandalay and 19.3 kilometers west of Chauk, the quake jolted most parts of the country, including Nay Pyi Taw and Yangon.

The quake shook buildings and damaged electricity supply in many parts of the country, according to the residents of quake-hit areas.

No immediate and detailed official report is available on quake's casualties, except that one person died in Pakkoku, though it is yet to be confirmed. (*)

http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106396/indonesia-to-send-humanitarian-aid-for-myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

madokafc said:


> *Indonesia to send humanitarian aid for Myanmar*
> Kamis, 25 Agustus 2016 19:54 WIB | 493 Views
> Pewarta: Azizah Fitriyanti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indonesian Ministry of Foreign Affairs' spokesperson, Arrmanatha Nasir. (ANTARANEWS)
> 
> Jakarta (ANTARA News) - The Indonesian government will send some humanitarian aid to help Myanmar after a strong earthquake measuring 6.8 on the Richter scale rocked the country on Wednesday, a spokesperson said.
> 
> "Yes, we are ready to offer humanitarian aid," the Indonesian Ministry of Foreign Affairs' spokesperson, Arrmanatha Nasir, said here on Thursday.
> 
> Speaking during a press briefing at the MOFA's office in Jakarta, Nasir noted that communication is on with the Indonesian Embassy in Myanmar in a bid to estimate the number of the victims, what kind of aid they need, and the level of damage.
> 
> Nasir said Myanmar's neighbor as well as a member of the ASEAN, Indonesia would try its best to assist in the recovery process after the earthquake jolted the southwestern area of the country.
> 
> As of now, there are 609 Indonesian nationals in Myanmar and no one was affected by the earthquake, the embassy has reported.
> 
> "The government and the people of Indonesia offer their deepest condolences to the government and the people of Myanmar on the tragic disaster and wish for early recovery after the earthquake," Nasir emphasized.
> 
> A strong earthquake measuring 6.8 on the Richter scale rocked Myanmar on Wednesday at 05:04:54 p.m. local time, according to the country's Meteorology and Hydrology Department.
> 
> With its epicenter 197.9 kilometers southwest of Mandalay and 19.3 kilometers west of Chauk, the quake jolted most parts of the country, including Nay Pyi Taw and Yangon.
> 
> The quake shook buildings and damaged electricity supply in many parts of the country, according to the residents of quake-hit areas.
> 
> No immediate and detailed official report is available on quake's casualties, except that one person died in Pakkoku, though it is yet to be confirmed. (*)
> 
> http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/106396/indonesia-to-send-humanitarian-aid-for-myanmar


thz our asean brother...


----------



## Aung Zaya

*FDI plunges $2b since April*




Ye Aung Thu / AFP

16 Aug 2016
Tweet
Foreign direct investment plunged more than US$2 billion in the four months since the National League for Democracy government took office over the same period last year, media reports said last week, quoting government figures.

FDI in the first four months of the fiscal year from April to July totalled $380 million, a huge fall from $2.6 billion in the same period last year, said the Department of Investment and Company Administration, it was reported on August 13.

_Reuters_ newsagency quoted businesspeople and officials as blaming the slump on caution amid the change of power to the first civilian-led administration in more than 50 years, a delay in appointing new members of the Myanmar Investment Commission and a government economic policy criticised for lacking detail.

"I think the changes in the government and the respective laws made some potential big foreign investors reluctant," U Win Aung, chairman of the Union of Myanmar Federation of Chambers of Commerce and Industry, was quoted as saying by _Reuters._

"They may have been concerned about possible risks that can arise out of the changes," he added. "They will come in when things are settled. I don't think the first quarter inflow is enough to assess the situation for the whole fiscal year,” he said.

U Kyaw Win, a director at DICA, said the fall was due to a delay in appointing a new MIC to approve investments.

“Normally, the MIC is supposed to hold meetings twice a month, but it’s been able to meet only three times this fiscal year,” _Reuters_ quoted him as saying.

The MIC secretary, U Aung Naing Oo, told _Reuters_ in June that about 102 projects submitted since April were awaiting approval. About half were foreign investment projects valued at about $2.3 billion.


----------



## Aung Zaya

August 29, 2016 7:00 pm JST
*Signs of ASEAN integration as Vietnam Inc. targets Myanmar*
MOTOKAZU MATSUI, Nikkei staff writer





The Bank for Investment and Development of Vietnam opened a branch in Yangon, the biggest city in Myanmar, in July.

YANGON -- It may be a sign of progress for economic integration in Southeast Asia, or of affinity between the two countries. Whatever the reason, Vietnamese companies are increasingly setting up shop in Myanmar.

An example of the remarkable influx recently is the Bank for Investment and Development of Vietnam. In late July, the state-owned commercial bank opened a branch in Myanmar Plaza, which was partially opened late last year in Yankin, a commercial district of Yangon, Myanmar's largest city. The commercial complex was built by Hoang Anh Gia Lai, a major real estate developer.

The first-ever Myanmar branch of a Vietnamese bank is targeting fellow Vietnamese companies that operate in Myanmar. It aims to rank among the top five foreign banks in the country by boosting its local assets to $300 million.

That is an ambitious goal considering the competitive market, where nine foreign banks, including three Japanese megabanks, operate. However, observers say it at least goes to show the extent of Vietnamese companies' enthusiasm for doing business in Myanmar.

More Vietnamese companies are expected to occupy floor space at Myanmar Plaza. According to a real estate industry source, they may come to represent a large percentage of its tenants.

A senior official at a Japanese bank said the people of Myanmar may look at Vietnam with a sense of familiarity due to their similar historic background. Both countries had antagonistic relationships with the United States for many years, and in both, state-owned companies have a large presence.

"Vietnamese companies are treated favorably when it comes to granting investment" in Myanmar, the official said.






*Unified market*

The aggressive investment by Vietnamese companies has also been supported by the establishment in late 2015 of the ASEAN Economic Community, a framework for abolishing tariffs between members of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations, to create a unified market in the region. This has helped encourage direct investment among member nations, observers say.

Vietnamese capital was not a major presence in Myanmar until recently. Vietnam ranks 10th in the share of cumulative foreign direct investment in Myanmar since 1988, the first year for which statistics are available. Vietnam's total is $693 million.

Although Vietnamese companies started expanding overseas in earnest in the latter half of the 1990s, they mainly targeted neighboring Laos and Cambodia. The number of companies expanding into Myanmar started growing a few years ago.

Another notable Vietnamese entrant is Viettel Group, which plans to invest $1.5 billion to launch high-speed mobile services, including fourth-generation service. That is more than twice the total amount of investment by Vietnamese companies in the country. The plan follows the Myanmar government's announcement in March that it will grant a mobile phone business license to Viettel Group's joint venture with local businesses.

Also betting big on Myanmar is FPT, a major Vietnamese information technology company. So far it has operated an offshore software development business in Myanmar, but it is now in the process of jump-starting local operations.

In July 2015, the company obtained a network facilities service license from Myanmar's communications ministry. In July this year, it signed a deal to develop a financial system for Myanmar Payment Union, a major payment service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> August 29, 2016 7:00 pm JST
> *Signs of ASEAN integration as Vietnam Inc. targets Myanmar*
> MOTOKAZU MATSUI, Nikkei staff writer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Bank for Investment and Development of Vietnam opened a branch in Yangon, the biggest city in Myanmar, in July.
> 
> YANGON -- It may be a sign of progress for economic integration in Southeast Asia, or of affinity between the two countries. Whatever the reason, Vietnamese companies are increasingly setting up shop in Myanmar.
> 
> An example of the remarkable influx recently is the Bank for Investment and Development of Vietnam. In late July, the state-owned commercial bank opened a branch in Myanmar Plaza, which was partially opened late last year in Yankin, a commercial district of Yangon, Myanmar's largest city. The commercial complex was built by Hoang Anh Gia Lai, a major real estate developer.
> 
> The first-ever Myanmar branch of a Vietnamese bank is targeting fellow Vietnamese companies that operate in Myanmar. It aims to rank among the top five foreign banks in the country by boosting its local assets to $300 million.
> 
> That is an ambitious goal considering the competitive market, where nine foreign banks, including three Japanese megabanks, operate. However, observers say it at least goes to show the extent of Vietnamese companies' enthusiasm for doing business in Myanmar.
> 
> More Vietnamese companies are expected to occupy floor space at Myanmar Plaza. According to a real estate industry source, they may come to represent a large percentage of its tenants.
> 
> A senior official at a Japanese bank said the people of Myanmar may look at Vietnam with a sense of familiarity due to their similar historic background. Both countries had antagonistic relationships with the United States for many years, and in both, state-owned companies have a large presence.
> 
> "Vietnamese companies are treated favorably when it comes to granting investment" in Myanmar, the official said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Unified market*
> 
> The aggressive investment by Vietnamese companies has also been supported by the establishment in late 2015 of the ASEAN Economic Community, a framework for abolishing tariffs between members of the Association of Southeast Asian Nations, to create a unified market in the region. This has helped encourage direct investment among member nations, observers say.
> 
> Vietnamese capital was not a major presence in Myanmar until recently. Vietnam ranks 10th in the share of cumulative foreign direct investment in Myanmar since 1988, the first year for which statistics are available. Vietnam's total is $693 million.
> 
> Although Vietnamese companies started expanding overseas in earnest in the latter half of the 1990s, they mainly targeted neighboring Laos and Cambodia. The number of companies expanding into Myanmar started growing a few years ago.
> 
> Another notable Vietnamese entrant is Viettel Group, which plans to invest $1.5 billion to launch high-speed mobile services, including fourth-generation service. That is more than twice the total amount of investment by Vietnamese companies in the country. The plan follows the Myanmar government's announcement in March that it will grant a mobile phone business license to Viettel Group's joint venture with local businesses.
> 
> Also betting big on Myanmar is FPT, a major Vietnamese information technology company. So far it has operated an offshore software development business in Myanmar, but it is now in the process of jump-starting local operations.
> 
> In July 2015, the company obtained a network facilities service license from Myanmar's communications ministry. In July this year, it signed a deal to develop a financial system for Myanmar Payment Union, a major payment service.



I wish we could lift the ban on capital outflows from the country. There's a lot of accumulated capital in the country that wants to be invested abroad. Then we can start becoming a player in regional investments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

alaungphaya said:


> I wish we could lift the ban on capital outflows from the country. There's a lot of accumulated capital in the country that wants to be invested abroad. Then we can start becoming a player in regional investments.



Dont worry bro... it will be soon.. Investors just in wait -and- see the Gov policy..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> Dont worry bro... it will be soon.. Investors just in wait -and- see the Gov policy..


ဆုေတာင္းဆုေတာင္း

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

alaungphaya said:


> ဆုေတာင္းဆုေတာင္း


 BTW i heard A new floating dock was commissioned yesterday... even though i have some doubt on blue cover..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> BTW i heard A new floating dock was commissioned yesterday... even though i have some doubt on blue cover..
> View attachment 330223


Looks good!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Germany Orders First Batch of Green Tea from Myanmar *
http://www.mmbiztoday.com/articles/germany-orders-first-batch-green-tea-myanmar

*Telenor Myanmar Launches Internship Program *
http://www.mmbiztoday.com/articles/telenor-myanmar-launches-internship-program

*Suzuki’s Thilawa Plant to Start Making Cars in 2018 *
http://www.mmbiztoday.com/articles/suzuki-s-thilawa-plant-start-making-cars-2018

*Nissan Plans to Launch New Models of locally assembled in Myanmar *
http://www.mmbiztoday.com/articles/nissan-plans-launch-new-models-myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

*New laws to ease restrictions on foreign companies*




An employee works at a Coca-Cola bottling plant in Yangon. (Ye Aung Thu / AFP)

16 Aug 2016
Tweet
Planned changes to the Myanmar Companies Act could enable foreign investors to hold up to 35 percent in a domestic firm, the _Nikkei Asian Review_ has reported.

The act, which is more than 100 years old, says a company is foreign is a foreigner holds even one share. This has restricted access to capital and investment by domestic companies, and has also precluded foreign investors buying shares on the Yangon Stock Exchange.

_NAR_ quoted Directorate of Investment and Company Administration director general U Aung Naing Oo as saying that the amendments will be submitted first to the government and then the parliament. Approval is expected by the end of the year, he said, adding that the new rules could open up the agriculture, fishing and trade sectors to foreign investors.

The government is also planning other reforms aimed at improving the investment climate, _NAR_ reported. It plans to relax rules on long-term land leases for foreign businesses, which currently require government permission.

It is also working to combine the foreign and Myanmar citizens’ investment laws – both of which were passed by the previous government – into a single investment law. At the same time, it plans to cut red tape and improve transparency. Aung Naing Oo, who is also secretary of the Myanmar Investment Commission, said the government wants to digitalise investment filings within two years, while the number of DICA offices will rise from eight to fifteen by the end of the 2017-18 financial year.

The National League for Democracy government has been widely criticised over lack of clarity on its economic policies and plans. A three-page economic outline launched at the end of July was greeted with disappointment due to a lack of detail, but the government has said it plans to release detailed plans on a sector-by-sector basis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Wow, great pic! Btw, What kind of MBT are used by Myanmar army today?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Svantana said:


> Wow, great pic! Btw, What kind of MBT are used by Myanmar army today?



T-72 and MBT2000 are front line tanks. Chinese Type-69 and 59 are reserves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

STF 




Source : MWD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

Aung Zaya said:


> STF
> View attachment 330772
> 
> Source : MWD


Nice pics! Can you give a brief intro, say their equipment?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Shotgunner51 said:


> Nice pics! Can you give a brief intro, say their equipment?


thz it would be very friendly with u.. coz it's collabolation with China.. 
the squad was founded 6 year ago.. very first batchs and trainers finished their courses in China.. also funded for a new training ground which was established last year.. Chinese military officials also attend it opening ceremony..








MA series MK3 will be primary weapon now.. Under considering SS series of Indonesia and PVAR of PH as next choice..also used MA5 MK2 as thier side arms.. 









training

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> thz it would be very friendly with u.. coz it's collabolation with China..
> the squad was founded 6 year ago.. very first batchs and trainers finished their courses in China.. also funded for a new training ground which was established last year.. Chinese military officials also attend it opening ceremony..
> View attachment 330865
> 
> View attachment 330866
> 
> MA series MK3 will be primary weapon now.. Under considering SS series of Indonesia and PVAR of PH as next choice..also used MA5 MK2 as thier side arms..
> 
> View attachment 330867
> 
> View attachment 330868
> 
> training
> View attachment 330869
> 
> View attachment 330870



Myanmar interested in Chinese attack helicopters?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Myanmar interested in Chinese attack helicopters?


i dont know Myanmar is interested in WZ-10 or not.. but as my view , we currently dont need more attack heli as we have significant number of MI35P which are recently sent to Russia back to overhaul and upgrade to conduct night operations.. some are upgrading locally.. so our current fleet is enough for our condition and budget..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

Aung Zaya said:


> thz it would be very friendly with u.. coz it's collabolation with China..
> the squad was founded 6 year ago.. very first batchs and trainers finished their courses in China.. also funded for a new training ground which was established last year.. Chinese military officials also attend it opening ceremony..
> View attachment 330865
> 
> View attachment 330866
> 
> MA series MK3 will be primary weapon now.. Under considering SS series of Indonesia and PVAR of PH as next choice..also used MA5 MK2 as thier side arms..
> 
> View attachment 330867
> 
> View attachment 330868
> 
> training
> View attachment 330869
> 
> View attachment 330870




Thanks for the intro, very comprehensive! No wonder why the equipment look very familiar to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Shotgunner51 said:


> Thanks for the intro, very comprehensive! No wonder why the equipment look very familiar to me.


yes.. about hundard of people are recently taking training for counter-terrorism in China too.. when they're back it will be new squad for MM..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

Aung Zaya said:


> yes.. about hundard of people are recently taking training for counter-terrorism in China too.. when they're back it will be new squad for MM..



Glad to hear that, counter-terrorism collaboration is very pragmatic. By the way, what's STF? Is that Special Task Force, a dedicated CT unit?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Myanmar SOTF





















They need proper plate carriers with the MOLLE webbing (instead of these ready made vests) in order to attach the necessary mag pouches and other pouches depending on their comfort and operation seriousness. Plus since they are special forces that are expected to deal with serious threats and operate behind enemy lines, they need to be equipped with proper ceramic plates that can withstand 7.62 AP rounds. (Standard issues weapons of most of the insurgents in Myanmar are AK47 and similar Chinese rifles that fire 7.62 rounds and above all of that I have seen some of the photos taken by insurgents that they were loading their mags with 7.62 AP rounds which is very lethal for the classic Kevlar vests) If the equipment shown in the pictures are the final operation form for the Myanmar SOTF, then moment of silence for the firearm and military enthusiast of Myanmar as we are going to be humiliated for certain period of time because those gears seems to be standard issue for many basic infantry around the world. (No offense is intended as I want their equipment to be better than that)

At least the good side of the story is our SFs had evolved from this inferior and poorly equipped stage to the current more tactically organized stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Aung Zaya said:


> thz it would be very friendly with u.. coz it's collabolation with China..
> the squad was founded 6 year ago.. very first batchs and trainers finished their courses in China.. also funded for a new training ground which was established last year.. Chinese military officials also attend it opening ceremony..
> View attachment 330865
> 
> View attachment 330866
> 
> MA series MK3 will be primary weapon now.. Under considering SS series of Indonesia and PVAR of PH as next choice..also used MA5 MK2 as thier side arms..


 what kind of SS series that Myanmar consider to buy?




SS2V5 cal.5.56 mm used by some Indonesia special forces




PVAR M-4 Rifle - Phil. designed gas-system & 100% Philippine-made assault rifle PRODUCTS
----------------
all pic not mine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Svantana said:


> hat kind of SS series that Myanmar consider to buy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS2V5 cal.5.56 mm used by some Indonesia special force


according to this new. bro
http://www.thejakartapost.com/news/2011/05/20/myanmar-get-ri-rifles.html



Shotgunner51 said:


> Glad to hear that, counter-terrorism collaboration is very pragmatic. By the way, what's STF? Is that Special Task Force, a dedicated CT unit?


Yeah..! bro 
I heard many photos of troops who recently take training in China.. if i got their permission , i will post here.. 



Devilduck said:


> Myanmar SOTF
> View attachment 331218
> View attachment 331219
> View attachment 331220
> View attachment 331221
> View attachment 331222
> View attachment 331223
> 
> 
> They need proper plate carriers with the MOLLE webbing (instead of these ready made vests) in order to attach the necessary mag pouches and other pouches depending on their comfort and operation seriousness. Plus since they are special forces that are expected to deal with serious threats and operate behind enemy lines, they need to be equipped with proper ceramic plates that can withstand 7.62 AP rounds. (Standard issues weapons of most of the insurgents in Myanmar are AK47 and similar Chinese rifles that fire 7.62 rounds and above all of that I have seen some of the photos taken by insurgents that they were loading their mags with 7.62 AP rounds which is very lethal for the classic Kevlar vests) If the equipment shown in the pictures are the final operation form for the Myanmar SOTF, then moment of silence for the firearm and military enthusiast of Myanmar as we are going to be humiliated for certain period of time because those gears seems to be standard issue for many basic infantry around the world. (No offense is intended as I want their equipment to be better than that)
> 
> At least the good side of the story is our SFs had evolved from this inferior and poorly equipped stage to the current more tactically organized stage.
> View attachment 331225


i agree with this.. we need to invest in equipments.. at least for SF.. whatever here is a great start.. let wait and see in next year..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

Svantana said:


> what kind of SS series that Myanmar consider to buy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS2V5 cal.5.56 mm used by some Indonesia special forces
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PVAR M-4 Rifle - Phil. designed gas-system & 100% Philippine-made assault rifle PRODUCTS
> ----------------
> all pic not mine


Few months ago Philippine arms manufacturing company United Defense Manufacturing Corporation posted on facebook that Myanmar had chosen them over the chinese company for the domestic production of new generation rifles. As the post get so much attention from Myanmar and Philippine firearm enthusiasts, UDMC immediately deleted the post and said that their customer demand to take down the post as they want to keep low profile or sth like that. If it is true then we are getting the technology to locally manufacture the M4/M16 alike rifles that are light weight and reliable.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alaungphaya

I managed to get a pic of one of our Y-8s on take off recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

alaungphaya said:


> I managed to get a pic of one of our Y-8s on take off recently.


last one of old batch... great bro..!!

Wind tunnel training for free fall divers...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

STF training...


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Definitely Positive move for Myanmar.. *

*Obama considering easing or lifting sanctions, officials say*
*http://frontiermyanmar.net/en/news/obama-considering-easing-or-lifting-sanctions-officials-say*


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> last one of old batch... great bro..!!
> 
> Wind tunnel training for free fall divers...
> View attachment 331560
> 
> 
> View attachment 331561
> 
> 
> View attachment 331563



They should open this as a ride at Happy World. I would go!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Svantana said:


> PVAR M-4 Rifle - Phil. designed gas-system & 100% Philippine-made assault rifle PRODUCTS
> ----------------
> all pic not mine


*FYI....*
*PHILIPPINES BEATS CHINA*
(Myanmar picks UDMC over NORINCO in precision rifle selection trials.)
By: Gilbert Felongco

The Myanmar Army has declared UDMC rifles "winner" over NORINCO brand of CQ-A and CQ-B rifles following a nearly two years selection process participated in by several other manufacturers including Chinese military rifle maker, NORINCO.

Prior to this, Myanmar, or the Union of Burma had been scouting for military grade rifle makers that would produce rifles that may deliver better performance particularly in the aspect of ACCURACY. The Philippines-based firm responded by making its rifles--*-the F5-DGIS and F5-PVAR--- *available for the selection process.

The trials pitted UDMC rifles against the Myanmar Army’s current use rifles and also the much cheaper but apparently lesser quality NORINCO M4 and M16 rifles.

Less than two years after the Myanmar Army announced that it is opening its test and evaluation, UDMC’s rifle had been chosen by the Southeast Asian nation’s army as technically and operationally better overall than the NORINCO M4 and M16.

“This only means that our rifles are better than anything that the Chinese can put up against it,” Gene Cariño, United Defense Manufacturing Corporation’s (UDMC) CEO said, adding that the Myanmar Army opted for the UDMC’s F5-DGIS and F5-PVAR rifles rather than NORINCO’s CQ-A and CQ-B models of M4 and M16 in caliber 5.56 NATO for their special purpose precision rifle.

The Myanmar Army had subjected the UDMC rifles---the M4 and M16 format 5.56 NATO F5's--- to rigorous selection process on the basis of safety, reliability and accuracy side-by-side with NORINCO.

“The selection experts made up of MOD officials and snipers from the Myanmar Army special forces, found UDMC rifles to be of premium quality compared to its Chinese NORINCO counterparts,” Cariño said.

UDMC Vice President International, retired Lt General Roland Detabali together with retired Major Philip Manlapaz had brought UDMC rifles to the selection process in Myanmar and spent sometime in Nay Pyi Taw demonstrating the quality of UDMC rifles.

“The Myanmar Army is very thorough in the tests that they had conducted, they want absolute reliability and accuracy which our rifles can definitely deliver,” Detabali said. (SEE PICTURES)

*Cariño said they had proposed to the Myanmar Army to put up a manufacturing plant in Myanmar under a “Build Operate and Transfer Technology Program” and bring UDMC technology to that country.*

“The Burmese are a patriotic people and they prefer to use weapons that they have produced in Myanmar and so Filipino rifle engineers from UDMC may train them, if the BOTT proposal is accepted by the Myanmar Army” he said. “We are in fact now bringing Filipino expertise in rifles making to other parts of the world,” he added.

UDMC is a 100 percent Filipino-owned privately controlled corporation research-based rifles manufacturer that has engineered and improved on the design of the M4 and M16 by incorporating their patented PVAR piston driven system that combines the strengths of the AK-47 and the M16. UDMC has developed their own Technical Data Package using design and programming softwares from Dassault Systèmes of France.

Cariño said UDMC is hoping at landing a major contract in Myanmar, possibly its biggest, in the coming years.

“Myanmar’s military is about 500,000 men and women and is three and a half times bigger than the Philippines military so you could just imagine how big a market we are aiming at, if ever,” he said.

Detabali and Manlapaz are Army Scout Rangers and had participated either as member or commander, during their respective time in service with the Philippine Army, in the annual ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet (AARM). They are veterans in the conflict with various threat groups in the Philippines.

“Having a rifle that could deliver rounds to the target with maximum reliability and accuracy and with consistency is the cutting edge in the battlefield…We know that from experience,” Manlapaz said.

UDMC rifles a few years ago passed the rigorous tests and evaluations conducted by the Philippine Army Research and Development Center, the Philippine Navy Special Operations Group, the PNP Special Action Force and the PNP Research and Development Center for its safety, reliability and accuracy.

For years, UDMC rifles had been relied upon by American and British maritime security contractors protecting international shipping against pirates prowling in the Gulf of Aden and the Indian Ocean.

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/myanmar-military-economy-news-and-updates.347379/page-38#ixzz4JMORbtXH Via @zaw

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*China-Myanmar trade picks up*
Source: Xinhua | September 3, 2016, Saturday






TRADE value between Myanmar and China picked up in the first five months of 2016-2017 fiscal year, reaching US$2.296 billion, the Myanmar Ministry of Commerce said yesterday.

Myanmar mostly exported rice to China, while the others are agricultural products, jade and raw materials.

Myanmar has 15 border trade points with China, Thailand, India and Bangladesh. The total border trade value with the four countries during the first five months of this fiscal year reached US$2.816 billion.

The Myanmar government has planned to open more border trade points.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Joint exercise 

















Mi-35 take off





*Myanmar Coffee to Hit Whole Foods As Economic Opening Continues *
http://www.mmbiztoday.com/articles/myanmar-coffee-hit-whole-foods-economic-opening-continues

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Keppel Land inks deal with Myanmar's Shwe Taung Group*
http://www.straitstimes.com/business/keppel-land-inks-deal-with-myanmars-shwe-taung-group




=======================================================================================
*Japan offers US$1.3 billion to Myanmar at ASEAN summits *
http://www.mmtimes.com/index.php/na...-1-3-billion-to-myanmar-at-asean-summits.html
=======================================================================================
*Vietnam, Myanmar treasure bilateral ties*
http://english.vietnamnet.vn/fms/government/163321/vietnam--myanmar-treasure-bilateral-ties.html
=====================================================================================
*Asian firms increase footprint with Myanmar MFI expansion *
http://www.mmtimes.com/index.php/bu...ase-footprint-with-myanmar-mfi-expansion.html
=====================================================================================

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*Peace Conference Offered Myanmar Great Promise, but Huge Obstacles Remain*
Joshua Kurlantzick
Wednesday, Sept. 7, 2016





_*Myanmar's foreign minister, Aung San Suu Kyi, during the Union Peace Conference—21st Century Panglong, Naypyidaw, Myanmar, Sept. 3, 2016 (AP photo by Aung Shine Oo).*_


Over the past week, Myanmar held its eagerly awaited national peace conference in Naypyidaw, with hundreds of the country’s ethnic armed groups gathering in the capital alongside the government, parliament, the powerful military and political parties. The conference was a centerpiece of the agenda of the new administration led by the once-opposition National League for Democracy (NLD). It was designed to be a kind of sequel to the Panglong Conference held in Myanmar in 1947, when NLD leader Aung San Suu Kyi’s father, independence hero Aung San, presided over the last meeting that brought together the country’s numerous factions and rebels.

At the 1947 Panglong talks, many ethnic minority groups agreed to participate in the newly independent state, but a formal and durable peace was not achieved. Aung San was soon murdered, and Myanmar weathered about 15 years of shaky democracy before a military takeover in 1962. After 1962, the armed forces crushed the idea of a sustainable, federal democracy, which seemed a natural fit for such an ethnically and religiously diverse country. As a result, civil wars raged between ethnic insurgent groups and the central government. ...

Want to Read the Rest?
Login or Subscribe Today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

ahojunk said:


> *Peace Conference Offered Myanmar Great Promise, but Huge Obstacles Remain*
> Joshua Kurlantzick
> Wednesday, Sept. 7, 2016
> 
> View attachment 332331
> 
> _*Myanmar's foreign minister, Aung San Suu Kyi, during the Union Peace Conference—21st Century Panglong, Naypyidaw, Myanmar, Sept. 3, 2016 (AP photo by Aung Shine Oo).*_
> 
> 
> Over the past week, Myanmar held its eagerly awaited national peace conference in Naypyidaw, with hundreds of the country’s ethnic armed groups gathering in the capital alongside the government, parliament, the powerful military and political parties. The conference was a centerpiece of the agenda of the new administration led by the once-opposition National League for Democracy (NLD). It was designed to be a kind of sequel to the Panglong Conference held in Myanmar in 1947, when NLD leader Aung San Suu Kyi’s father, independence hero Aung San, presided over the last meeting that brought together the country’s numerous factions and rebels.
> 
> At the 1947 Panglong talks, many ethnic minority groups agreed to participate in the newly independent state, but a formal and durable peace was not achieved. Aung San was soon murdered, and Myanmar weathered about 15 years of shaky democracy before a military takeover in 1962. After 1962, the armed forces crushed the idea of a sustainable, federal democracy, which seemed a natural fit for such an ethnically and religiously diverse country. As a result, civil wars raged between ethnic insurgent groups and the central government. ...
> 
> Want to Read the Rest?
> Login or Subscribe Today.


t
That's a long way to go.. it will be held every six month.... 

*Myanmar girls score gold in Taiwan *
*Though it has been a long time coming, Myanmar finally brought home gold.*

*




Aye Thitsar Myint (centre) won gold, as well as a silver and a bronze. Photos: Supplied*

Aye Thitsar Myint will bring home the medal from the 9th Asian Wushu Championships, held from September 1 to 5 in Taipei, Taiwan.

The sport, a Chinese martial art that combines performative and combat styles, has been active in Myanmar since the 2000s. And though the country has performed well in the SEA Games wushu competitions – winning three gold medals in 2015 – Myanmar has never managed to place in the China competitions.

This year was different. Aye Thitsar Myint – who won her gold in the female nan dao category – also won a silver in the female dual performance event with countrywoman Myat Thet Su Wai Phyo. Aye Thitsar Myint won a bronze medal in the female nan chun event as well, making her a triple medallist in this year’s championships.

“I will bring gold, silver and bronze from this Asian competition,” she wrote in a post on Facebook. “I want to say thanks to my trainers, the Wushu Federation and my teammate as well.”

She added that she’ll be ready for the upcoming SEA Games in Malaysia, to be played in August 2017.

Aye Thitsar Myint is not alone – she was joined on the trip to Taipei with her doubles partner Myat Thet Su Wai Phyo as well as Nyein Chan Ko Ko and Sandy Oo. Together, the four competitors fought in nine events, and though two emerged with medals, two more finished with nothing to show for their fights.




Sandy Oo, Myanmar’s most famous wushu star, flies through the air during her events in Taipei at the 9th Asian Wushu Championships, which wrapped up this past weekend.

Sandy Oo, a wushu star, surprised her fans by failing to place in any of her events. She attributed her poor performance to illness, and said the cough medicine she usually would have used was banned.

“I did my best in this competition but my health was compromised about two weeks ahead of the tournament,” she said in an interview with _The Myanmar Times_. “I kept coughing throughout the tournament, and I couldn’t use my cough medicine because it has ingredients included on anti-doping lists.”

She added that she’ll be in better form for next year’s SEA Games. So should everyone, after training with the other national wushu athletes in Nay Pyi Taw’s gold camp – with an imported Chinese coach.

They may improve upon their last showing, when they finished fourth with three golds, three silvers and one bronze.


----------



## Aung Zaya

EE9


----------



## Devilduck

This September war game is going to be an interesting thing for Myanmar this year. I heard they are going to showcase para-commandos and other exciting stuffs. Lets sit tight and brace our-self with all the hype we got.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

WORLD NEWS | Fri Sep 9, 2016 10:26pm EDT

*China eyes closer military ties with Myanmar*





Myanmar State Counsellor Aung San Suu Kyi (L) and Chinese Premier Xi Jinping (R) poses for the media before a meeting at the Diaoyutai State Guesthouse in Beijing, China, August 19, 2016. REUTERS/Rolex Dela Pena/Pool - RTX2M0AQ


China's military wants to strengthen ties with neighboring Myanmar by having more exchanges and greater cooperation, a top officer told Myanmar leader Aung San Suu Kyi during a visit to the Southeast Asian country, state media said on Saturday.

China has been on a diplomatic offensive ever since the Nobel Peace Prize laureate's government came to power in April, aiming to forge good ties with its resource-rich neighbor.

Last month Suu Kyi visited China, where President Xi Jinping told her he wanted to ensure the "correct direction" of relations.

*Xu Qiliang*, a vice chairman of China's Central Military Commission, which controls the armed forces and is headed by Xi, told Suu Kyi that China "highly values the friendly cooperation between the two countries", state news agency Xinhua said.

"China firmly upholds a friendly policy towards Myanmar and supports Myanmar's national reconciliation process," Xu said during Friday's meeting in Naypyitaw, the capital of Myanmar.

"Xu mentioned Aung San Suu Kyi's recent trip to China, during which she reached consensus with the Chinese leadership on further enhancing the comprehensive strategic cooperative partnership between China and Myanmar," it added.

China will keep playing a constructive role in pushing forward Myanmar's peace process and hopes the two countries can work together to maintain peace and stability on their border, Xu said.

Suu Kyi last month launched a major push to end decades of fighting between the military and myriad rebel groups, which has at times spilled into China and seen refugees pushed across the border, to Beijing’s anger.

Enhancing friendship, mutual understanding and trust is very important for both nations, Suu Kyi said, according to Xinhua, and thanked China for its role in Myanmar's peace process.

China had a close relationship with Myanmar’s former military-run government, and has looked on with some nervousness at its democratization process.

China has been pushing Myanmar to resume work on the Chinese-invested $3.6-billion Myitsone dam project, 90 percent of whose power was originally planned to have gone to China.

In 2011, then President Thein Sein angered China when he suspended work on the dam, at the confluence of two northern rivers in the Ayeyarwady river basin, over environmental protests.

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-myanmar-idUSKCN11G02Q

(Reporting by Ben Blanchard; Editing by Clarence Fernandez)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

new uniform starting replace 








MA3 MK2








Testing F-5 PVAR















Devilduck said:


> This September war game is going to be an interesting thing for Myanmar this year. I heard they are going to showcase para-commandos and other exciting stuffs. Lets sit tight and brace our-self with all the hype we got.


not much hope for bling-bling-staff

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

cirr said:


> WORLD NEWS | Fri Sep 9, 2016 10:26pm EDT
> 
> *China eyes closer military ties with Myanmar*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myanmar State Counsellor Aung San Suu Kyi (L) and Chinese Premier Xi Jinping (R) poses for the media before a meeting at the Diaoyutai State Guesthouse in Beijing, China, August 19, 2016. REUTERS/Rolex Dela Pena/Pool - RTX2M0AQ
> 
> 
> China's military wants to strengthen ties with neighboring Myanmar by having more exchanges and greater cooperation, a top officer told Myanmar leader Aung San Suu Kyi during a visit to the Southeast Asian country, state media said on Saturday.
> 
> China has been on a diplomatic offensive ever since the Nobel Peace Prize laureate's government came to power in April, aiming to forge good ties with its resource-rich neighbor.
> 
> Last month Suu Kyi visited China, where President Xi Jinping told her he wanted to ensure the "correct direction" of relations.
> 
> *Xu Qiliang*, a vice chairman of China's Central Military Commission, which controls the armed forces and is headed by Xi, told Suu Kyi that China "highly values the friendly cooperation between the two countries", state news agency Xinhua said.
> 
> "China firmly upholds a friendly policy towards Myanmar and supports Myanmar's national reconciliation process," Xu said during Friday's meeting in Naypyitaw, the capital of Myanmar.
> 
> "Xu mentioned Aung San Suu Kyi's recent trip to China, during which she reached consensus with the Chinese leadership on further enhancing the comprehensive strategic cooperative partnership between China and Myanmar," it added.
> 
> China will keep playing a constructive role in pushing forward Myanmar's peace process and hopes the two countries can work together to maintain peace and stability on their border, Xu said.
> 
> Suu Kyi last month launched a major push to end decades of fighting between the military and myriad rebel groups, which has at times spilled into China and seen refugees pushed across the border, to Beijing’s anger.
> 
> Enhancing friendship, mutual understanding and trust is very important for both nations, Suu Kyi said, according to Xinhua, and thanked China for its role in Myanmar's peace process.
> 
> China had a close relationship with Myanmar’s former military-run government, and has looked on with some nervousness at its democratization process.
> 
> China has been pushing Myanmar to resume work on the Chinese-invested $3.6-billion Myitsone dam project, 90 percent of whose power was originally planned to have gone to China.
> 
> In 2011, then President Thein Sein angered China when he suspended work on the dam, at the confluence of two northern rivers in the Ayeyarwady river basin, over environmental protests.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-myanmar-idUSKCN11G02Q
> 
> (Reporting by Ben Blanchard; Editing by Clarence Fernandez)


----------



## ahojunk

*Suu Kyi set to discuss US sanctions*
Submitted by Eleven on Fri, 09/09/2016 - 16:38
Writer: Nay Tun Naing





_*US President Barack Obama and State Counsellor Aung San Suu Kyi at the fourth Asean-US summit in Laos (Photo-EMG)*_​

State Counsellor Aung San Suu Kyi may discuss with US President Barack Obama the possible lifting of sanctions ahead of her visit to the United Nations in New York this month, said Kyaw Zeyar, director general of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs.

The state counsellor will visit the US and UK from September 10 to 26 and will meet Obama on September 15 in Washington.

“We learned during US Secretary of State John Kerry’s trip on May 27 that the US sanctions over us will not change. We are walking on the right path and we will reach a condition in which the sanctions will not be needed. However, we will discuss the sanctions if we have a chance,” said Kyaw Zeyar.

Suu Kyi has just returned from an Asean summit in Laos where she met Obama during a dinner and at the US-Asean summit but they did not discuss Myanmar's issues.

The White House said increased economic ties, democratic reforms, human rights and sanctions would be on the agenda next week.

Suu Kyi leaves tomorrow (Saturday) for the UK where she will meet her ambassadors to Europe, Western Asia and Africa in London. She will deliver a speech at the UN on September 21.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

ahojunk said:


>



Obama's hands are going...a lil pervert-ish...


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myanmar ‘most popular country’ for Singapore companies, says business delegation*
http://frontiermyanmar.net/en/busin...-singapore-companies-says-business-delegation

Testing KUH-1 surion in Korea... 





772 to leave to Thailand








Prototype of UMAV AD version with 4 RC igla-S

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Aung Zaya said:


> 772 to leave to Thailand



Details about that ship please...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

~Phoenix~ said:


> Details about that ship please...


actually it old photos.. main gun , FCR electronic suite and decoy have been replaced with modern ones.. electronic suite and decoy from India and Main gun in stealth dome from local assembling plants.. detail does not disclosed..


772 in old days




772 corvette today ( built around 2005 )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Good News Ahead of Daw Aung San Su kyi's visit to US and UK

Suu Kyi to meet Obama in Washington for first time as Myanmar leader
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-myanmar-idUSKCN11K0B4

Senators Introduce Bill to Increase US Aid to Myanmar 
http://www.voanews.com/a/senators-introduce-bill-to-increase-us-aid-to-myanmar/3506557.html

US business urges Washington to ease Myanmar sanctions
https://www.ft.com/content/85863f1a-796b-11e6-97ae-647294649b28

Obama mulls easing Myanmar sanctions as Aung San Suu Kyi visits
http://edition.cnn.com/2016/09/13/politics/aung-san-suu-kyi-myanmar-sanctions-white-house/

British Chamber Launches Business Program to Entice UK Firms to Myanmar
http://www.mmbiztoday.com/articles/british-chamber-launches-business-program-entice-uk-firms-myanmar



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Suzuki Lunched its locally assemble Ertiga II model..*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Aung Zaya said:


> actually it old photos.. main gun , FCR electronic suite and decoy have been replaced with modern ones.. electronic suite and decoy from India and Main gun in stealth dome from local assembling plants.. detail does not disclosed..
> 
> 
> 772 in old days
> View attachment 334173
> 
> 772 corvette today ( built around 2005 )
> View attachment 334172




Looks like its armed with 4 C-704s



Aung Zaya said:


> *Suzuki Lunched its locally assemble Ertiga II model..*
> View attachment 334196



The girls look hot though...


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> *Suzuki Lunched its locally assemble Ertiga II model..*
> View attachment 334196
> 
> 
> View attachment 334197

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

~Phoenix~ said:


> Looks like its armed with 4 C-704s


honestly , we're not operator of C 704..  probably C 802 or 802A....
even 5 series FAC carries 4 C 802 AshM...


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Aung Zaya said:


> honestly , we're not operator of C 704.. probably C 802 or 802A....
> even 5 series FAC carries 4 C 802 AshM...



Well,C-704s can be fitted on small warships which can't be fitted with C-802s...Our F-7BG1s can fire those missiles...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

~Phoenix~ said:


> Well,C-704s can be fitted on small warships which can't be fitted with C-802s...Our F-7BG1s can fire those missiles...


good.. bro  all the best...


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Aung Zaya said:


> good.. bro  all the best...



But they will be replaced by the upcoming fighter in maritime strike role....probably will be armed with CM-400AKG if J-10,BrahMos and Kh series cruise missiles if Su-30 or MiG-35.Exocet,Harpoon and other bla blas if western ( JAS-39 or F-16 or F/A-18 )


----------



## Aung Zaya

~Phoenix~ said:


> But they will be replaced by the upcoming fighter in maritime strike role....probably will be armed with CM-400AKG if J-10,BrahMos and Kh series cruise missiles if Su-30 or MiG-35.Exocet,Harpoon and other bla blas if western ( JAS-39 or F-16 or F/A-18 )


When will that planes arrived..? already placed order..? i dont heard anything about that so far...
Our JF-17 can carry CM-400AKG , 3 C 802AKG or 3 C 802A.. it will service us as maritime strikers too.. they will arrived in coming DEC , 2016.... 
====================================================================
Good news....... new mile stone for New Myanmar... 

*Obama Pledges to Lift All Sanctions Against Myanmar*
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/15/world/asia/myanmar-obama.html?_r=0

*U.S. to End Economic Sanctions Against Myanmar *
http://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-to-end-economic-sanctions-against-myanmar-1473874082

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Aung Zaya said:


> When will that planes arrived..? already placed order..? i dont heard anything about that so far...




We might have placed order by now,because they take time to arrive.

We bought F-7 BG1 as stop-gap fighter as our airforce would be quite empty when we retire F-7MBs and A-5IIIs
Even though Sukhoi Su-30 and Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-35 are the top contenders,there is still competition from SAAB JAS-39 Gripen,F/A-18,F-16,Dassault Mirage-2000 and Chengdu J-10.

Our plans :
* 6 Squadrons of 4++ Generation air superiority fighters.
* 4 squadrons of multi-role 4++ Generation aircrafts with great maritime-strike capability.

After the delivery of the final batch of Yak-130s ( end of this year ) we will order a 2-4 squadrons of the chosen 4++ generation bird,for which the full delivery deadline would be 16th December 2021,the 50th anniversary of the nation and the first batch to be delivered by 2 years from order date ( 2019's beginning ).These Yak-130s will train 600 pilots for the chosen aircraft for 2 years untill new birds have arrived and these pilots are transferred to the new birds.And after the end of 2021,we'll order the remaining aircrafts to complete 10 squadrons which will be in our hands by 2030.



Aung Zaya said:


> Our JF-17 can carry CM-400AKG , 3 C 802AKG or 3 C 802A.. it will service us as maritime strikers too.. they will arrived in coming DEC , 2016....




CM-400AKG is like BrahMos,but light and probably Chinese reverse engineered version of BrahMos.I always wanted JF-17/FC-01 for our naval air force.They are cheap and very versatile aircraft with great performance in multi role combat.Congrats!



Aung Zaya said:


> Good news....... new mile stone for New Myanmar...
> 
> *Obama Pledges to Lift All Sanctions Against Myanmar*
> http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/15/world/asia/myanmar-obama.html?_r=0
> 
> *U.S. to End Economic Sanctions Against Myanmar *
> http://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-to-end-economic-sanctions-against-myanmar-147387408




Great news! Myanmar should focus more on economy now or else it would end up like N.Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*US senators push for softening on Myanmar policy *
http://www.mmtimes.com/index.php/na...ors-push-for-softening-on-myanmar-policy.html

*Singaporean Businessmen Vow to Boost Trade, Investment in Myanmar*
http://www.livetradingnews.com/sing...de-investment-myanmar-15495.html#.V9o4iMk5u-s

*Govt reforms will see foreign investment flow into Myanmar: Finance Minister *
http://www.mmtimes.com/index.php/bu...tment-flow-into-myanmar-finance-minister.html


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myanmar - US Joint statement


----------



## alaungphaya

I won't celebrate. About goddamn time. The double standards they have for their 'allies' - they've crippled our economy for decades and see themselves as the arbitrators of how we run our own country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

471 , 475 and F11

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

armour corp 





















Great New..!! I heard F12 is now docked to refit and upgrade.. just watch at DEC... 




photo: FB( H A )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

K8s and its mate





In Exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

This is how it work..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

*Good news for Myanmar..*

First batch of *six* *JF 17 Block 2*s with full weapons system including *C 802AKG* anti ship and land attack capable missiles will be delivered to Myanmar AF by the end of 2016.
After the delivery, MAF will become a biggest threat to regional navies.

First batch of two *Super Dvora Mk II* FAC being built at Myanmar Navy Dockyard will also be launched on 2016 Navy Day.

First batch of some *Yak 130* will also be inducted before mid 2017.

Two *MPA version ATR 72* will also join the Myanmar Navy very soon.

With the arrival of new *AS 365 Dauphin* fleet, Myanmar Navy is planning to form a Naval Aviation Wing by the end of 2017.https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eurocopter_AS365_Dauphin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> *Good news for Myanmar..*
> 
> First batch of *six* *JF 17 Block 2*s with full weapons system including *C 802AKG* anti ship and land attack capable missiles will be delivered to Myanmar AF by the end of 2016.
> After the delivery, MAF will become a biggest threat to regional navies.
> 
> First batch of two *Super Dvora Mk II* FAC being built at Myanmar Navy Dockyard will also be launched on 2016 Navy Day.
> 
> First batch of some *Yak 130* will also be inducted before mid 2017.
> 
> Two *MPA version ATR 72* will also join the Myanmar Navy very soon.
> 
> With the arrival of new *AS 365 Dauphin* fleet, Myanmar Navy is planning to form a Naval Aviation Wing by the end of 2017.



this year is for Navy..? huge addition to navy.... 
Air launched C 802AKG and 2MPA will be night mare for our cute west neighbour......
I heard we're making 2 MPAs with Israeli products and technically assistance since for long but cant comfirm yet.. but now.. it come true..!! 
building start-of-art Fast speed Attack craft like *Super Dvora Mk II locally *will reach the next step.. Sweet DEC we cant wait to see u...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> this year is for Navy..? huge addition to navy....
> Air launched C 802AKG and 2MPA will be night mare for our cute west neighbour......
> I heard we're making 2 MPAs with Israeli products and technically assistance since for long but cant comfirm yet.. but now.. it come true..!!
> building start-of-art Fast speed Attack craft like *Super Dvora Mk II locally *will reach the next step.. Sweet DEC we cant wait to see u...


I found an article that confirmed we had air launch Kh-35s. The same article even suggests we were the broker that sold them to N. Korea for them to retro-engineer. I'll find it when I get home

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

alaungphaya said:


> the broker that sold them to N. Korea for them to retro-engineer.


then interesting part here is what we get back for this..  i think we wont accept the cash here ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> then interesting part here is what we get back for this..  i think we wont accept the cash here ...


 Indeed!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

North Korea recently displayed a dangerous new anti-ship missile, prompting the obvious question of which country sold it to Pyongyang.

According to the _Chosun Ilbo_, a conservative South Korean news outlet, a recent propaganda video shown on North Korea’s state television displayed a new anti-ship missile for the first time. An unnamed South Korean military official told the newspaper that the missile is “probably either the Russian-developed Kh-35 Uran or a copy.”

The Kh-35 is an anti-ship cruise missilethat the Soviet Union first conceived of in the 1970s, and ordered the production of the following decade. It wasn’t until the 1990s that the missile entered into service in what by then was the Russian Federation military.

The Kh-35 is often compared to Boeing’s Harpoon. Different variants can be launched from a variety of platforms, including surface vessels, coastal systems, naval helicopters and aircraft. In the propaganda film, the missile is displayed on a North Korean surface ship.
The missile has a range of about 130 kilometers when carrying a warhead of approximately 150 kilograms. It travels at a speed of roughly 300 m/s. Most notably, particularly from South Korea’s perspective, because of “its high-precision radio-altimeter,” the missile can fly at a low altitude of 10-15 meters while en route, and as low as 3-5 meters in the terminal stage.

This poses significant issues for theincreasingly sophisticated South Korean Navy. Although South Korea’s more advanced warships, such as its Aegis and other destroyers, are well equipped to defend against the missile, its aging Pohang-class corvettes and patrol boats are not, according to the _Chosun Ilbo_.

This is problematic because these are the main vessels South Korea uses for coastal defense along the Northern Limit Line (NLL), the de facto maritime border between the two Koreas. Moreover, North Korea has a history of sinking South Korean corvettes. In 2010, for example, it used a torpedo to sink the _ROKS Cheonan_, a Pohang-class corvette, while the ship was patrolling near the NLL.

North Korea’s new Kh-35 missile represents a significant improvement over North Korea’s previous SSN-2-C (Styx) short-range anti-ship missiles, an older also Soviet-made missile. With a limited range of around 85 km, the ground-to-ship variant of the Styx missile didn’t pose a significant threat to South Korean vessels. In 2011, however, North Korea test fired a modified Styx missile from an IL-28 bomber in the Yellow Sea. If aircraft carrying the anti-ship missile flew across the NLL and into South Korean airspace, the Styx anti-ship missile could threaten ROK vessels. However, the aircraft themselves would be in grave danger given South Korea’s ground and ship-based air defense systems.

Thus, the new Kh-35s are a significant upgrade to North Korea’s anti-ship capabilities. It’s notable that Pyongyang displayed them at a time when the two Koreas’ navies and coast guards have been exchanging fire across the NLL on a fairly frequent basis. This suggests that North Korea has probably had the Kh-35 missiles for some time, and has decided to display them now to send a warning to Seoul.

Regardless of the exact timing of North Korea’s procurement of the missiles, the obvious question is which country sold them to North Korea? One possibility, of course, is that Russia sold the Kh-35 directly to Pyongyang. Indeed, Russia has exported the Kh-35 to a number of different countries, including India, Algeria, and Vietnam.

However the fact that Russia has exported the Kh-35 missiles to numerous countries makes it harder to pinpoint North Korea’s supplier. North Korea’s most likely source is Myanmar. As _The Diplomat_ has previously reported, Myanmar’s Aung Zeya class frigate are equipped with Kh-35 anti-ship missiles. Myanmar’s air force is also believed to have an air-launched version of the Kh-35 missiles. Although Russia doesn’t appear to have acknowledged theses sales, Myanmar’s Kh-35s almost certainly came from Moscow. It’s possible but less likely that Myanmar procured them from another countries that imported them from Russia, such as India or Vietnam.

Myanmar and North Korea have a long history of military cooperation, which includes both countries selling the other side defense technology and weaponry. By contrast, while the Soviet Union certainly provided weapons to North Korea during the Cold War, there’s less evidence that it continues to do so today in any significant manner.

Given that the Kh-35 missiles weren’t completed until after the Soviet Union’s collapse, this leaves Myanmar as the most likely source for North Korea’s new anti-ship missiles. If so, the exact timing of the exchange becomes important because — although Myanmar has long sold North Korea weapons — it has assured the U.S. in recent years that it has severed all military ties to North Korea and is abiding by the UN Security Council resolutions against North Korea. Therehas been considerable evidence to suggest that this is not entirely truthful. Still, selling North Korea the Kh-35s after those assurances have been given would be a particularly egregious provocation.

http://thediplomat.com/2014/06/who-sold-north-korea-a-new-anti-ship-missile/


----------



## Brainsucker

Aung Zaya said:


> When will that planes arrived..? already placed order..? i dont heard anything about that so far...
> Our JF-17 can carry CM-400AKG , 3 C 802AKG or 3 C 802A.. it will service us as maritime strikers too.. they will arrived in coming DEC , 2016....



You guys have bought JF-17? Or it still just a rumor?


----------



## Aung Zaya

Brainsucker said:


> You guys have bought JF-17? Or it still just a rumor?


not rumor.. bro
First batch of *six* *JF 17 Block 2*s with full weapons system including *C 802AKG* anti ship and land attack capable missiles will be delivered to Myanmar AF by the end of 2016.

Source: https://defence.pk/threads/myanmar-military-economy-news-and-updates.347379/page-52#ixzz4KoPH3PbU

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> this year is for Navy..? huge addition to navy....
> Air launched C 802AKG and 2MPA will be night mare for our cute west neighbour......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

alaungphaya said:


> North Korea recently displayed a dangerous new anti-ship missile, prompting the obvious question of which country sold it to Pyongyang.
> 
> According to the _Chosun Ilbo_, a conservative South Korean news outlet, a recent propaganda video shown on North Korea’s state television displayed a new anti-ship missile for the first time. An unnamed South Korean military official told the newspaper that the missile is “probably either the Russian-developed Kh-35 Uran or a copy.”
> 
> The Kh-35 is an anti-ship cruise missilethat the Soviet Union first conceived of in the 1970s, and ordered the production of the following decade. It wasn’t until the 1990s that the missile entered into service in what by then was the Russian Federation military.
> 
> The Kh-35 is often compared to Boeing’s Harpoon. Different variants can be launched from a variety of platforms, including surface vessels, coastal systems, naval helicopters and aircraft. In the propaganda film, the missile is displayed on a North Korean surface ship.
> The missile has a range of about 130 kilometers when carrying a warhead of approximately 150 kilograms. It travels at a speed of roughly 300 m/s. Most notably, particularly from South Korea’s perspective, because of “its high-precision radio-altimeter,” the missile can fly at a low altitude of 10-15 meters while en route, and as low as 3-5 meters in the terminal stage.
> 
> This poses significant issues for theincreasingly sophisticated South Korean Navy. Although South Korea’s more advanced warships, such as its Aegis and other destroyers, are well equipped to defend against the missile, its aging Pohang-class corvettes and patrol boats are not, according to the _Chosun Ilbo_.
> 
> This is problematic because these are the main vessels South Korea uses for coastal defense along the Northern Limit Line (NLL), the de facto maritime border between the two Koreas. Moreover, North Korea has a history of sinking South Korean corvettes. In 2010, for example, it used a torpedo to sink the _ROKS Cheonan_, a Pohang-class corvette, while the ship was patrolling near the NLL.
> 
> North Korea’s new Kh-35 missile represents a significant improvement over North Korea’s previous SSN-2-C (Styx) short-range anti-ship missiles, an older also Soviet-made missile. With a limited range of around 85 km, the ground-to-ship variant of the Styx missile didn’t pose a significant threat to South Korean vessels. In 2011, however, North Korea test fired a modified Styx missile from an IL-28 bomber in the Yellow Sea. If aircraft carrying the anti-ship missile flew across the NLL and into South Korean airspace, the Styx anti-ship missile could threaten ROK vessels. However, the aircraft themselves would be in grave danger given South Korea’s ground and ship-based air defense systems.
> 
> Thus, the new Kh-35s are a significant upgrade to North Korea’s anti-ship capabilities. It’s notable that Pyongyang displayed them at a time when the two Koreas’ navies and coast guards have been exchanging fire across the NLL on a fairly frequent basis. This suggests that North Korea has probably had the Kh-35 missiles for some time, and has decided to display them now to send a warning to Seoul.
> 
> Regardless of the exact timing of North Korea’s procurement of the missiles, the obvious question is which country sold them to North Korea? One possibility, of course, is that Russia sold the Kh-35 directly to Pyongyang. Indeed, Russia has exported the Kh-35 to a number of different countries, including India, Algeria, and Vietnam.
> 
> However the fact that Russia has exported the Kh-35 missiles to numerous countries makes it harder to pinpoint North Korea’s supplier. North Korea’s most likely source is Myanmar. As _The Diplomat_ has previously reported, Myanmar’s Aung Zeya class frigate are equipped with Kh-35 anti-ship missiles. Myanmar’s air force is also believed to have an air-launched version of the Kh-35 missiles. Although Russia doesn’t appear to have acknowledged theses sales, Myanmar’s Kh-35s almost certainly came from Moscow. It’s possible but less likely that Myanmar procured them from another countries that imported them from Russia, such as India or Vietnam.
> 
> Myanmar and North Korea have a long history of military cooperation, which includes both countries selling the other side defense technology and weaponry. By contrast, while the Soviet Union certainly provided weapons to North Korea during the Cold War, there’s less evidence that it continues to do so today in any significant manner.
> 
> Given that the Kh-35 missiles weren’t completed until after the Soviet Union’s collapse, this leaves Myanmar as the most likely source for North Korea’s new anti-ship missiles. If so, the exact timing of the exchange becomes important because — although Myanmar has long sold North Korea weapons — it has assured the U.S. in recent years that it has severed all military ties to North Korea and is abiding by the UN Security Council resolutions against North Korea. Therehas been considerable evidence to suggest that this is not entirely truthful. Still, selling North Korea the Kh-35s after those assurances have been given would be a particularly egregious provocation.
> 
> http://thediplomat.com/2014/06/who-sold-north-korea-a-new-anti-ship-missile/


then question is what varients of Kh-35 on our frigate F11.. U or E..? if it's ture we sold Kh-35U to N.Korea , our Kh-35s are Kh-35U which is better than E.. huuu huuuu..  intresting..!! 
plus if this article is ture.. we will have 2 varients of air lunched AshMs.. one for MiG. one for JF-17..



BDforever said:


>


hay i said 'cute'..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> hay i said 'cute'..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

lol... 


BDforever said:


> View attachment 336190


nice Bazooka

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

_Who else could be better than China to do the job?

***_

*China to help Myanmar renovate quake-hit pagodas *
_
CRI, September 22, 2016
_
_

_​A photo taken on Sept. 21, 2016 shows the damaged Dhamma-ya-za-ka Pagoda in Bagan, an ancient city in central Myanmar. A 6.8-magnitude earthquake hit Myanmar on Aug. 24, affecting Bagan and its 425 ancient pagodas and temples. [Photo: CRIENGLISH.com/Li Fusheng]

A group of Chinese archeologists are in Myanmar's ancient city of Bagan to help with the restoration of the several hundred pagodas which were damaged in an earthquake last month.

As the capital of the ancient Kingdom of Pagan, Bagan now hosts over 3,000 Buddhist temples, pagodas and monasteries which have been standing there for centuries.

But some 400 of them were damaged when a 6.8-magnitude earthquake hit the city nearly a month ago.

Yeaung is a tour guide working at one of the temples.

"There is a lot of damage in here. A lot of villages nearby Bagan are coming with donations. They donate bricks to repair the temple. The temples and pagodas are very important because so many people come to the temples to pray. The temples and pagodas are very ancient."

A group of 12 archeologists from neighboring China are also offering their help in the restoration work.

Zhao Qiang, Director of the Shaanxi Provincial Institute of Cultural Relics Protection, is leading the Chinese team. He and his teammates have visited 8 damaged pagodas and temples over the past two days.

"This temple is the worst damaged among those we've visited. The structure is quite loose with a danger of collapse at any time. So I suggest a frame-supporting structure should be reinforced as soon as possible since the width of the cracks on it has reached a maximum of six to seven centimeters."

Hong Liang is the Chinese Ambassador to Myanmar, who helped facilitate the cooperation.

"Chinese experts have contributed a lot to the successful restoration of world renowned sites such as the Chau Say Tevoda temple of Angkor Wat in Cambodia, which has received wide acknowledgement. The Chinese expert team is willing to work closely with the Myanmar side and UNESCO on damage assessment and preliminary planning for the restoration of the pagodas and temples."

Hong Liang also notes the Chinese side has donated and will continue to come up with more capital and material aid for the restoration, which is expected to last two to three years.



​


​A Chinese archeological expert team arrives in Bagan on Sept. 21, 2016 to help Myanmar renovate quake-hit ancient pagodas and temples. [Photo: CRIENGLISH.com/Li Fusheng]



​An expert examines damages on a pagoda on Sept. 21, 2016. [Photo: CRIENGLISH.com/Li Fusheng]



​An expert tests the strength of brick walls on Sept. 21, 2016. [Photo: CRIENGLISH.com/Li Fusheng]



​Chinese Ambassador to Myanmar Hong Liang (C) inspects the damaged Gu Pyauk Nge Temple on Sept. 21, 2016. [Photo: CRIENGLISH.com/Li Fusheng]

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

These are cultural treasures of Myanmar (and mankind).

I am happy to see that China is helping Myanmar to restore them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

tarpitz said:


> *Good news for Myanmar..*
> 
> First batch of *six* *JF 17 Block 2*s with full weapons system including *C 802AKG* anti ship and land attack capable missiles will be delivered to Myanmar AF by the end of 2016.
> After the delivery, MAF will become a biggest threat to regional navies.
> 
> First batch of two *Super Dvora Mk II* FAC being built at Myanmar Navy Dockyard will also be launched on 2016 Navy Day.
> 
> First batch of some *Yak 130* will also be inducted before mid 2017.
> 
> Two *MPA version ATR 72* will also join the Myanmar Navy very soon.
> 
> With the arrival of new *AS 365 Dauphin* fleet, Myanmar Navy is planning to form a Naval Aviation Wing by the end of 2017.



which regional Navies Myanmar intend to threat?

Thailand? Indonesia? Malaysia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

Bangladesh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Svantana said:


> Bangladesh?


More like a countermeasure and to cope with the neighbors and their growing military. Not necessarily a threat but just "in case". Stuffs happen you know rt? It is also a way of shifting our cold war era war toys with modern ones. Plus to have advantage over the insurgents.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

madokafc said:


> which regional Navies Myanmar intend to threat?
> 
> Thailand? Indonesia? Malaysia?


ans is below...  


Svantana said:


> Bangladesh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Don't forget chaff can be installed as a countermeasure just like in Bns Bangabandhu...
What is the velocity of C-802?


----------



## alaungphaya

I thought this was a cute story.

http://www.mmtimes.com/index.php/li...ame-developer-wins-tokyo-game-show-award.html

*A Myanmar game developer has won a major prize at this month’s 2016 Tokyo Game Show character awards in Japan.*
*
Myanmar game developer wins Tokyo Game Show award




By Kyitha Maung | Thursday, 22 September 2016
3


A Myanmar game developer has won a major prize at this month’s 2016 Tokyo Game Show character awards in Japan.






Tokyo Game Show is Japan’s biggest annual gaming exhibition. Photo: AFP

MyPlay won the special jury award for its character Rickshaw Ngapain.

Rickshaw Ngapain is the hero of the Ngapain and Thingyan mobile runner game, in which players have to pilot Ngapain and his rickshaw through the crowded streets of Thingyan, avoiding barriers while splashing other players with water.

This year was MyPlay’s second appearance at Japan’s biggest annual game exhibition.

“I went last year. I took part in an ASEAN character award seminar and submitted my original character Rickshaw Ngapain this year. Now they’ve told me I’ve been selected as one of the winners,” said MyPlay co-founder Ko Zaw Ye Myint.

Formerly Total Gameplay Studio, MyPlay is ahighly regarded local game developer, and until now has concentrated on the domestic market.

Their game Paw Thwut is based on one of Myanmar’s well-known cartoon characters, and they have also produced other games based on Myanmar chess and chinlone.

“MyPlay is Myanmar’s first mobile game publishing company. We couldn’t find any real game publishers in Myanmar – so we started our own,” said Ko Zaw Ye Myint.

He and his friend Ko Myint Kyaw Thu founded Total Gameplay Studio and got to work.

Their most successful game is Shan Koe Mee World, based on a local card game, with more than 500,000 active players.

MyPlay, whose site is in the Myanmar language, created a single platform to connect all their games so that players from different games can chat with each other, look at new products and download them.

Their latest product, O’Poke Saga, was released in August.

“In the future, we will publish educational games. Our three main projects for the future Myanmar game industry are Landmataw Phoe Tote, Rage of Rama and Age of Bayint Naung. We are working on those projects, and ROR is 70 percent complete already,” said Ko Zaw Ye Myint.

Rage of Rama is scheduled for release in early 2017 and could even be exported to Thailand and other neighbouring countries.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

alaungphaya said:


> I thought this was a cute story.
> 
> http://www.mmtimes.com/index.php/li...ame-developer-wins-tokyo-game-show-award.html
> 
> *A Myanmar game developer has won a major prize at this month’s 2016 Tokyo Game Show character awards in Japan.
> 
> Myanmar game developer wins Tokyo Game Show award
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *By Kyitha Maung | Thursday, 22 September 2016
> 3
> 
> 
> A Myanmar game developer has won a major prize at this month’s 2016 Tokyo Game Show character awards in Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tokyo Game Show is Japan’s biggest annual gaming exhibition. Photo: AFP
> 
> MyPlay won the special jury award for its character Rickshaw Ngapain.
> 
> Rickshaw Ngapain is the hero of the Ngapain and Thingyan mobile runner game, in which players have to pilot Ngapain and his rickshaw through the crowded streets of Thingyan, avoiding barriers while splashing other players with water.
> 
> This year was MyPlay’s second appearance at Japan’s biggest annual game exhibition.
> 
> “I went last year. I took part in an ASEAN character award seminar and submitted my original character Rickshaw Ngapain this year. Now they’ve told me I’ve been selected as one of the winners,” said MyPlay co-founder Ko Zaw Ye Myint.
> 
> Formerly Total Gameplay Studio, MyPlay is ahighly regarded local game developer, and until now has concentrated on the domestic market.
> 
> Their game Paw Thwut is based on one of Myanmar’s well-known cartoon characters, and they have also produced other games based on Myanmar chess and chinlone.
> 
> “MyPlay is Myanmar’s first mobile game publishing company. We couldn’t find any real game publishers in Myanmar – so we started our own,” said Ko Zaw Ye Myint.
> 
> He and his friend Ko Myint Kyaw Thu founded Total Gameplay Studio and got to work.
> 
> Their most successful game is Shan Koe Mee World, based on a local card game, with more than 500,000 active players.
> 
> MyPlay, whose site is in the Myanmar language, created a single platform to connect all their games so that players from different games can chat with each other, look at new products and download them.
> 
> Their latest product, O’Poke Saga, was released in August.
> 
> “In the future, we will publish educational games. Our three main projects for the future Myanmar game industry are Landmataw Phoe Tote, Rage of Rama and Age of Bayint Naung. We are working on those projects, and ROR is 70 percent complete already,” said Ko Zaw Ye Myint.
> 
> Rage of Rama is scheduled for release in early 2017 and could even be exported to Thailand and other neighbouring countries.*


That's nice bro...  
==================================================================================
that's also another cute story...

*Japan, Myanmar to deepen defense cooperation*

Tweet

*Japan, Myanmar to deepen defense cooperation*
Tweet


1:36 am, September 23, 2016

Jiji Press TOKYO (Jiji Press) — Defense Minister Tomomi Inada and her Myanmarese counterpart, Sein Win, on Wednesday confirmed that the two countries will beef up their defense cooperation and exchanges.

Japan will support Myanmar’s efforts to strengthen military capabilities and accept students from the Southeast Asian country at its National Defense Academy, Inada told Sein Win at a meeting in Tokyo.

Stability and development in Myanmar, which is located in a geopolitically vital area, are essential for securing sea lanes and maintaining the rule of law, she said.

Sein Win said Myanmar aims to promote cooperation and exchanges with Japan’s Defense Ministry and Self-Defense Forces.

Speech

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

http://the-japan-news.com/news/article/0003231219


----------



## Aung Zaya

combined exercise is doing somewhere in Myanmar...
clearing the mine field

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Air strike












MA-122 MLRS








armour corp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar Armed Forces showcase SLC 2A weapon locating radar for the first time during the annual Div level live firing exercise.






Mechanized Infantry regiment formation with full combat support units.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Type - 59M MBT
PTL - 02 Assulter Tank Destroyer
Type - 92 Infantry Fighting Vehicle
MT-LB MSh
Armoured Recovery Vehicles
GSL - 130 Tracked Comprehensive Mine-clearing Vehicle
Armoured Bridge Layer
15m - 75m Heavy Mechanized Bridge System
*Electronic Warfare Vehicles*
Forward Repairing Vehicles (FRV)
Ambulance





relocating 105mm howiszer





Mi-35P air support 




Type 92 IFV









SF








Mi2 




photo : bro NSO (FB)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> Type - 59M MBT
> PTL - 02 Assulter Tank Destroyer
> Type - 92 Infantry Fighting Vehicle
> MT-LB MSh
> Armoured Recovery Vehicles
> GSL - 130 Tracked Comprehensive Mine-clearing Vehicle
> Armoured Bridge Layer
> 15m - 75m Heavy Mechanized Bridge System
> *Electronic Warfare Vehicles*
> Forward Repairing Vehicles (FRV)
> Ambulance
> View attachment 337798
> 
> 
> relocating 105mm howiszer
> View attachment 337799
> 
> 
> Mi-35P air support
> View attachment 337800
> 
> Type 92 IFV
> View attachment 337801
> 
> 
> View attachment 337802
> 
> SF
> View attachment 337803
> 
> View attachment 337804
> 
> Mi2
> View attachment 337805
> 
> photo : bro NSO (FB)



When did we get the Chinese IFVs? How many did we get. Why are they being used ahead of the BTR-3Us?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

alaungphaya said:


> When did we get the Chinese IFVs? How many did we get. Why are they being used ahead of the BTR-3Us?


may be.. bro i dont know.. we should ask bro @tarpitz..  he know about this very well...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> may be.. bro i dont know.. we should ask bro @tarpitz..  he know about this very well...


As far as I know, we got WZ 551/Type 92 since 1990s.
I noticed that more than 100 Type 92 are still in service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

This is a very strategic exercise. They play this war game right at the time those MNDAA trolls are planning for another attack. I saw people are sharing posts about MNDAA movements along the border area. I dun think they will come back using the same old strategy. Hopefully we can counter their invasion with very few casualty. The sad thing about our country is those insurgents trolls are playing race card against the military whenever they got butt-kicked really hard. And some insurgent supporting idiots will spread random propaganda and shit. Our military seriously need to prioritize on public relation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

bros... @alaungphaya @tarpitz 
may be u all know that there are 3 new vehicles for Electronic warfare in our recent Bayintnaung War Game.. lets find out what kind of that system... most of people in FB said these come out from our new defence programme which is not comfirmed yet... 
these 3 vehicles..





in closer look..




and they said here is it production line..





in my view , it more look like locally assembling vehicles housing Chinese or India or Israel EW system.. may be the whole system including vehicle orderd.. @Nilgiri bro do u noticed this kind of vehicle in Indian defence vehicle.. ?

i would like to invite sis @madokafc to this discussion.. and she know vast knowledge in this sector..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> bros... @alaungphaya @tarpitz
> may be u all know that there are 3 new vehicles for Electronic warfare in our recent Bayintnaung War Game.. lets find out what kind of that system... most of people in FB said these come out from our new defence programme which is not comfirmed yet...
> these 3 vehicles..
> View attachment 338065
> 
> 
> in closer look..
> View attachment 338066
> 
> and they said here is it production line..
> View attachment 338068
> 
> 
> in my view , it more look like locally assembling vehicles housing Chinese or India or Israel EW system.. may be the whole system including vehicle orderd.. @Nilgiri bro do u noticed this kind of vehicle in Indian defence vehicle.. ?
> 
> i would like to invite sis @madokafc to this discussion.. and she know vast knowledge in this sector..



The vehicle chassis is not like anything I have seen before (in India). I think its local Myanmar made probably. A chinese/Russian member can maybe tell you if its from any of their kits.

Maybe @Water Car Engineer can help if I have missed something from India regarding the vehicle.

As for the EW system itself, yes you are right, it can come from any of those 3 potentially (or 4 incl Russia).

For DRDO/Indian army, the system being produced and improved right now is Samyukta:

https://defence.pk/threads/india-unveils-home-made-comjam-ew-system.419347/

https://defence.pk/threads/india-self-sufficient-in-electronic-warfare-drdo-chief.88008/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> bros... @alaungphaya @tarpitz
> may be u all know that there are 3 new vehicles for Electronic warfare in our recent Bayintnaung War Game.. lets find out what kind of that system... most of people in FB said these come out from our new defence programme which is not comfirmed yet...
> these 3 vehicles..
> View attachment 338065
> 
> 
> in closer look..
> View attachment 338066
> 
> and they said here is it production line..
> View attachment 338068
> 
> 
> in my view , it more look like locally assembling vehicles housing Chinese or India or Israel EW system.. may be the whole system including vehicle orderd.. @Nilgiri bro do u noticed this kind of vehicle in Indian defence vehicle.. ?
> 
> i would like to invite sis @madokafc to this discussion.. and she know vast knowledge in this sector..



That's a Myanmar made MAV chassis isn't it? I don't know what can be under there but it looks like a radome so it could be a electronic jammer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> or 4 incl Russia).


i dont think this from Russia.. due to its cost... if u want to count , probably from Belarus or Ukraine..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Devilduck said:


> This is a very strategic exercise. They play this war game right at the time those MNDAA trolls are planning for another attack. I saw people are sharing posts about MNDAA movements along the border area. I dun think they will come back using the same old strategy. Hopefully we can counter their invasion with very few casualty. The sad thing about our country is those insurgents trolls are playing race card against the military whenever they got butt-kicked really hard. And some insurgent supporting idiots will spread random propaganda and shit. Our military seriously need to prioritize on public relation.



Our Chinese friends need to stop playing with Cold War strategies. Sooner or later their Mandarin speaking friends are going to outlive their usefulness to both sides and Yunnan will find itself with refugees.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

alaungphaya said:


> That's a Myanmar made MAV chassis isn't it? I don't know what can be under there but it looks like a radome so it could be a electronic jammer.


nope.. bro 

MAV 1





MAV 2 




MAV 3




MAV 4




not close...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CountStrike

*Indonesia to sign rice import deal with Myanmar*
Nilar | Myanmar Eleven/ANN | Naypyidaw 
Sun, September 25 2016 | 05:50 pm



Workers carry sacks of rice on their shoulder in State Logistics Agency's (Bulog) warehouse in Jakarta.(JP/R. Berto Wedhatama)
Myanmar is due to sign a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Indonesia to export 500,000 tons of rice a year until 2019, according to Myanmar’s Commerce Ministry.

“There is a new minister of commerce in Indonesia and it has requested to postpone the deal for the time being. We are scheduled to visit Indonesia this month to sign the agreement,” said assistant secretary of the ministry Khin Maung Lwin as quoted by _Myanmar Eleven _on Sunday.

About 90 percent of rice exports currently go overland to China, but the Myanmar Rice Federation is looking to increase sales to Indonesia, the Philippines and Japan.

The Indonesian government initiated a plan to import rice from Myanmar in December 2015, saying that importing rice from Myanmar would serve as backup in case rice imports from Vietnam and Thailand were not adequate to stabilize local prices.

In May 2016, the Indonesian Agriculture Ministry reported that 15,000 tons of Myanmar rice had entered Indonesia, but was halted at Tanjung Perak Port, Surabaya, West Java. Then-trade minister Thomas Lembong refused to comment on the problem behind the rice import initiated by the State Logistics Agency (Bulog).(ags)
http://www.thejakartapost.com/seasia/2016/09/25/indonesia-to-sign-rice-import-deal-with-myanmar.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

CountStrike said:


> *Indonesia to sign rice import deal with Myanmar*
> Nilar | Myanmar Eleven/ANN | Naypyidaw
> Sun, September 25 2016 | 05:50 pm
> 
> 
> 
> Workers carry sacks of rice on their shoulder in State Logistics Agency's (Bulog) warehouse in Jakarta.(JP/R. Berto Wedhatama)
> Myanmar is due to sign a memorandum of understanding (MoU) with Indonesia to export 500,000 tons of rice a year until 2019, according to Myanmar’s Commerce Ministry.
> 
> “There is a new minister of commerce in Indonesia and it has requested to postpone the deal for the time being. We are scheduled to visit Indonesia this month to sign the agreement,” said assistant secretary of the ministry Khin Maung Lwin as quoted by _Myanmar Eleven _on Sunday.
> 
> About 90 percent of rice exports currently go overland to China, but the Myanmar Rice Federation is looking to increase sales to Indonesia, the Philippines and Japan.
> 
> The Indonesian government initiated a plan to import rice from Myanmar in December 2015, saying that importing rice from Myanmar would serve as backup in case rice imports from Vietnam and Thailand were not adequate to stabilize local prices.
> 
> In May 2016, the Indonesian Agriculture Ministry reported that 15,000 tons of Myanmar rice had entered Indonesia, but was halted at Tanjung Perak Port, Surabaya, West Java. Then-trade minister Thomas Lembong refused to comment on the problem behind the rice import initiated by the State Logistics Agency (Bulog).(ags)
> http://www.thejakartapost.com/seasia/2016/09/25/indonesia-to-sign-rice-import-deal-with-myanmar.html


great new..!!


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> great new..!!



Does Myanmar rice have any special taste/varieities?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> nope.. bro
> 
> MAV 1
> View attachment 338076
> 
> MAV 2
> View attachment 338077
> 
> MAV 3
> View attachment 338082
> 
> MAV 4
> View attachment 338083
> 
> not close...



Actually the car being assembled doesn't look like the car in question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Does Myanmar rice have any special taste/varieities?


Myanmar has two scented rice varieties well known in the world market, Lone Thwal Hmwe and Paw San. Paw San, considered the most delicious variety now, exported to Japan , EU and Philipine at $900 per ton... export number is not much though.. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

alaungphaya said:


> Actually the car being assembled doesn't look like the car in question.


may be hoax.. bro  
so most propably is ordering the whole system from somewhere else..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Aung Zaya said:


> bros... @alaungphaya @tarpitz
> may be u all know that there are 3 new vehicles for Electronic warfare in our recent Bayintnaung War Game.. lets find out what kind of that system... most of people in FB said these come out from our new defence programme which is not comfirmed yet...
> these 3 vehicles..
> View attachment 338065
> 
> 
> in closer look..
> View attachment 338066
> 
> and they said here is it production line..
> View attachment 338068
> 
> 
> in my view , it more look like locally assembling vehicles housing Chinese or India or Israel EW system.. may be the whole system including vehicle orderd.. @Nilgiri bro do u noticed this kind of vehicle in Indian defence vehicle.. ?
> 
> i would like to invite sis @madokafc to this discussion.. and she know vast knowledge in this sector..



the hull is clearly different, and the chassis too

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

madokafc said:


> the hull is clearly different, and the chassis too


thz.. sis.. 
==============================================
type 59M and PTL-02





Gun Boat 560 with Indian Made 30mm gun..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devilduck

Hey guys. I heard and saw people tweeting on twitter that *JF17 *crashed in Arabian Sea. Any confirmation?


----------



## Nilgiri

Devilduck said:


> Hey guys. I heard and saw people tweeting on twitter that *JF17 *crashed in Arabian Sea. Any confirmation?



Yes follow from this post onwards:

https://defence.pk/threads/notify-paf-aircraft-crashes.3718/page-183#post-8739160

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

more are coming..!!!  photos credit.. 




1612




054 OPV and his mates




BGF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Chinese navy ships arrive in Myanmar for strengthening of military tiesf*
http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/stor...in-myanmar-for-strengthening-of-military-ties

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Aung Zaya said:


> *Chinese navy ships arrive in Myanmar for strengthening of military tiesf*
> http://www.gmanetwork.com/news/stor...in-myanmar-for-strengthening-of-military-ties
> View attachment 339566
> 
> 
> View attachment 339567
> 
> View attachment 339568



That's a nice ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

More news on the same topic.
========
*Chinese naval fleet call at Myanmar port to enhance strategic cooperative partnership*
2016-10-01 10:38 | Xinhua | _Editor: Li Yan_





A Chinese naval fleet comprising Xiangtan and Zhoushan of the 23rd Escort Task Group called at the Myanmar International Terminals Thilawa (MITT) in Yangon's Thanlyin township Friday, following the completion of its escort mission in the Gulf of Aden.

The Chinese People's Liberation Army (PLA) Navy fleet's five-day visit to Myanmar aims to implement the important consensus reached by military leaders of both sides, that is to strengthen strategic communication, promote practical cooperation and enrich the China-Myanmar comprehensive strategic cooperative partnership.

The call also aims to enhance exchange and cooperation and increase mutual understanding and traditional friendly ties between navies of the two countries.

Welcoming the Chinese naval fleet at the Thilawa port terminal were Chinese Ambassador Hong Liang and Chief of Myanmar naval dockyard headquarters Admiral Myint Oo as well as other naval officials.

Ambassador Hong Liang said at the deck reception that the PLA naval fleet's Myanmar visit will promote understanding of Myanmar people on China and enhance the comprehensive strategic cooperative partnership between the two countries and deepen military cooperation between the two armed forces.

He added that during the four months' voyage of escorting Chinese and foreign vessels, the PLA navy fleet also protected those transporting humanitarian food aid, showing the PLA navy's contribution to a harmonious world and a harmonious ocean and playing a positive role in safeguarding world peace and stability.

During its call in Myanmar, commander of the Chinese navy fleet will meet Myanmar military leaders.

Besides carrying out cultural exchange and interaction with the Myanmar side such as visits, tours, football games with their counterparts, the Chinese naval vessels will be open to the public for show .

The Chinese naval fleet's call at Myanmar port, which represent another voyage after a training flotilla's visit in May 2014, will be significantly important to the exchange of the two navies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Finally , a new product of DI is seem to be online.. 
9mm mini uzi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Aung Zaya said:


> Finally , a new product of DI is seem to be online..
> 9mm mini uzi
> View attachment 339701


It looks more like TMP. Anyway it is a nice thing for MPF to be equipped with those cool stuffs instead of those ww2 webley revolvers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> It looks more like TMP. Anyway it is a nice thing for MPF to be equipped with those cool stuffs instead of those ww2 webley revolvers.


yes.. But don't u think it's too small..? At the back , they called 9mm micro SMG.. Don't know it can be used as side arm or not..!! 





Jammers 





Tavor-21 for BGF is arrived..!!


----------



## Nike

Aung Zaya said:


> yes.. But don't u think it's too small..? At the back , they called 9mm micro SMG.. Don't know it can be used as side arm or not..!!
> View attachment 339869
> 
> 
> Jammers
> View attachment 339871
> 
> 
> Tavor-21 for BGF is arrived..!!
> View attachment 339872



well tavor had futuristic looks though

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

madokafc said:


> well tavor had futuristic looks though


BGF have much fund compare to it size.. That's why they got some cool staffs..


----------



## ahojunk

_This is good news for Myanmar._

========
*AIIB approves loan for Myingyan power project*
30 Sep 2016

THE CHINA-backed Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank has approved a US$20 million loan to develop a gas power plant project in central Myanmar.

According to a release on September 29 by the Beijing-based lender, the loan will be used to fund a 225 MW Combined Cycle Gas Turbine Power Plant in Myingyan, Mandalay Region. The project will be the largest gas-fired independent power plant in Myanmar and will “help to ease the country’s severe power deficit.” It is being co-financed with other multilateral development and commercial banks, the release said.

The announcement came at the same time that AIIB said it will also supply a $300 million loan for a hydropower project in Pakistan, in collaboration with the World Bank.

“The two projects, both in the energy sector, will help to ease the severe power deficit in both countries and contribute to the core mandate of AIIB to support green and cost effective infrastructure,” said AIIB President Mr Jin Liqun.

Founded in January this year, Liqun said that the loans will help the lender reach its target of issuing $1.2 billion in loans during its first year of operation. Since its foundation, it has approved more than $500 million in loans for projects in Bangladesh, Indonesia, Pakistan and Tajikistan. A third batch of loans is expected to be announced before the end of the year.

Initiated by the Chinese government in collaboration with 56 other member states, other major backers include India, Russia and Germany. Notable absentees from the fund include the United States and Japan, the former who has expressed concerns that the fund would have high standards of governance as well as environmental and social safeguards.

On September 20, the government approved $185.5 million worth of loans from the Asian Development Bank, to fund projects in the areas of health, sports, education, livestock and irrigation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

ahojunk said:


> _This is good news for Myanmar._
> 
> ========
> *AIIB approves loan for Myingyan power project*
> 30 Sep 2016
> 
> THE CHINA-backed Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank has approved a US$20 million loan to develop a gas power plant project in central Myanmar.
> 
> According to a release on September 29 by the Beijing-based lender, the loan will be used to fund a 225 MW Combined Cycle Gas Turbine Power Plant in Myingyan, Mandalay Region. The project will be the largest gas-fired independent power plant in Myanmar and will “help to ease the country’s severe power deficit.” It is being co-financed with other multilateral development and commercial banks, the release said.
> 
> The announcement came at the same time that AIIB said it will also supply a $300 million loan for a hydropower project in Pakistan, in collaboration with the World Bank.
> 
> “The two projects, both in the energy sector, will help to ease the severe power deficit in both countries and contribute to the core mandate of AIIB to support green and cost effective infrastructure,” said AIIB President Mr Jin Liqun.
> 
> Founded in January this year, Liqun said that the loans will help the lender reach its target of issuing $1.2 billion in loans during its first year of operation. Since its foundation, it has approved more than $500 million in loans for projects in Bangladesh, Indonesia, Pakistan and Tajikistan. A third batch of loans is expected to be announced before the end of the year.
> 
> Initiated by the Chinese government in collaboration with 56 other member states, other major backers include India, Russia and Germany. Notable absentees from the fund include the United States and Japan, the former who has expressed concerns that the fund would have high standards of governance as well as environmental and social safeguards.
> 
> On September 20, the government approved $185.5 million worth of loans from the Asian Development Bank, to fund projects in the areas of health, sports, education, livestock and irrigation.


====================================================================================
that's great new..!!


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Senior US military official set for Myanmar visit*




_Deputy Commander, U.S. Pacific Command Anthony G. Crutchfield. Photo: pacom.mil_

Lieutenant General Anthony G. Crutchfield, Deputy Commander of the U.S. Pacific Command, will visit Myanmar to meet with senior Myanmar government officials, ethnic leaders, and local Myanmar youth from October 3 to 5. 

His visit is an opportunity for a senior U.S. military official to engage with a variety of Myanmar officials and share his perspective on the American civilian-military relationship, according to a press release.

The United States has done a lot to engage with Myanmar over the last five years as the country has opened up, with visit by US President Barack Obama and then Secretary of State Hillary Clinton, part of Obama's so called "Pivot to Asia." 

Washington has been supportive of Myanmar's ongoing transition to democracy, recently hosting Myanmar State Counselor Aung San Suu Kyi for an official visit and announcing it will soon drop the main economic sanctions on the country due to the progress that has been made.
=====================================================================================
*New airline routes begin to crowd Myanmar's sky *
http://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Trends/New-airline-routes-begin-to-crowd-Myanmar-s-sky
=====================================================================================
*Myanmar: Asia’s Next Rising Star *
Saturday, 1 October 2016 17:48

" rel="nofollow">Print
 





*With a new economic plan to build critical infrastructure, the pace of urbanisation in Myanmar is expected to grow at a faster rate in the coming years, writes Jovi Seet, Partner at PwC Myanmar, and highlights some projects in the pipeline.*

_



By Jovi Seet, Partner, PwC Myanmar_

Myanmar is one of the remaining frontier markets which is expected to become Asia’s next rising star. Over the past five years, the government has established the necessary fundamental building blocks to tap into the country’s true potential and multiple changes in regulations are already being undertaken.

Prior to the elections in November 2015, the economy was already projected to grow at a rate of 7 to 8 percent annually and broad market sentiment is hoping that this can further improve with the National League for Democracy (NLD) winning the elections and about to come to power.

*Fast-Growing Nation*

The demographic profile of the country is a strong enabler for this economic expansion – more than half of Myanmar’s 51 million population is under the age of 27; and within this group, a significant proportion is in the 5 to 14 age range, signalling a potential ‘demographic dividend’ for the nation.

However, for this fast-growing nation to reap the benefits in the next 10 to 15 years, future investments have to be targeted and work opportunities have to be created for young people when they enter the working age.

*Highly Educated Workforce*

In the medium term, investing in a highly educated workforce as well as creating equal job opportunities for all should be at the forefront of Myanmar’s ongoing social and economic transition.

More immediately, traction is expected to be seen in the infrastructure sector across multiple focus segments. With a new economic plan to build critical infrastructure, the pace of urbanisation is expected to grow at a faster rate in the coming years. Some major projects in the pipeline are highlighted below:


A Word Bank-aided power supply project is expected to start next year (providing electricity to 125,000 households)
Marubeni plans to build a 1,800 to2,000 megawatt coal-fired power plant in Myanmar in a joint venture with Thai utilities, for a total investment of around US$3 billion
The state-owned Myanmar Railway is to become a public company to attract local and overseas investment
The inland port of Mandalay will be handled by Kerry Logistics Network and a local company, Resources Group of Logistics
Axiata’s edotco has drawn up a $200 million telecom tower infrastructure investment plan in Myanmar
Myanmar recently awarded the contract for Kyaukphyu SEZ, a 1,600 hectare (4,000 acres) Special Economic Zone (SEZ). This SEZ which is currently being developed will house an industrial park, a deep-sea port and a housing project.
*Key Economic Reforms*

In November 2015’s watershed general election, the National League for Democracy (NLD) won 80 percent of seats in the new parliament. NLD’s current focus is to create a conducive environment in order to achieve Myanmar’s economic ambitions.

Key highlights of NLD’s Economic Plan are fiscal prudence, monetary and fiscal stability, a lean and efficient government, functioning infrastructure, and revitalising agriculture. These in turn are expected to translate into positive macroeconomic trends in the next five years.

*Major Macroeconomic Trends*





Over the next five years, the macroeconomic environment in the country is set to significantly improve and the overall outlook for Myanmar is quite positive. However, there exist some risks which need to be addressed for the country to achieve its true potential.

The starting point here is a smooth and complete transition to the new government – which seems to be well on track. Thereafter, a holistic focus on driving inclusive growth and prosperity is needed.


----------



## Aung Zaya

PTL-02 in Northern State


----------



## Shotgunner51

madokafc said:


> this provocation is uncalled for
> 
> @ahojunk @waz @Shotgunner51



Done.

P.S. All posters pls be reminded, as per forum rule posts of personal or national insult are not allowed, thanks for your attention.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Shotgunner51 said:


> Done.
> 
> P.S. All posters pls be reminded, as per forum rule posts of personal or national insult are not allowed, thanks for your attention.


thz bro


----------



## Aung Zaya

* Myanmar struggling to meet bean shipping target to India *




By Chan Mya Htwe | Tuesday, 04 October 2016
Tweet strong demand from India, local farmers are having to scrape together every last bean they can find for export.

Myanmar, the world’s second-largest bean producer after Canada, has been struggling to meet an export order now edging toward a million tonnes of beans since its giant, and hungry, neighbour to the west said it wanted to import a total of 900,000 tonnes.

U Khin Maung Lwin, assistant secretary for the Ministry of Commerce, said discussions were proceeding with India, which wanted to amend an existing memorandum of understanding to increase its imports. While Myanmar was ready to export 600,000 or 700,000 tonnes of mung bean and green gram, it can meet the demand for an extra 200,000 tonnes only by throwing in pigeon peas as well.

“They want mung and green gram. We already sell 600,000 or 700,000 tonnes to India of those two types, but we don’t have enough to meet an order for 900,000 tonnes. We might be able to make it if we add pigeon peas. Our department is negotiating this,” he said.

This will put paid to any attempt by Myanmar to penetrate any other market, he added.

The Ministry of Commerce is taking the lead in the negotiations, which will also bring in the ministries of Agriculture and Foreign Affairs, the Attorney General’s Office and the Myanmar Pulses, Beans and Sesame Seeds Merchants’ Association.

They hope to be able to reply to India soon, said the assistant secretary.

The Indian demand has already driven up the price of mung beans from K1.25 million a tonne to K1.45 million, said U Myat Soe, an executive with the Myanmar Pulses, Beans and Sesame Seeds Merchants’ Association.

According to the Ministry of Commerce, the export of 720,000 tonnes of beans since the start of this fiscal year ( April,2016) brought in US$838 million, of which more than half, or $440 million, came from the export of 310,000 tonnes of mung beans.

Last year’s exports were in excess of the 720,000 tonnes exported so far this year, but income on the exports was only $666 million.

“We earned more this year than last year because the prices are higher. We might be able to export the same tonnage as last year,” said U Myat Soe.

Indian consumers place value the Myanmar mung bean and the pigeon pea for their quality and taste, which explains why almost 80pc of Myanmar’s pulses exports are sent to India. India has promised to provide money and seeds, but first has to confirm that the seeds they intend to supply will be a good match with Myanmar’s climate and soil, said U Khin Maung Lwin said.

Myanmar exports beans and pulses to more than 50 countries, including Pakistan, UAE, Malaysia and Vietnam.
=====================================================================================

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Type 92 IFV in closer look..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

@tarpitz bro quad 14.5mm HMG can be used as RCWS..?




Manual type




Now change to RCWS..?








=====================================
F12 with his brother F11.. The kid 491 is on the dock.. 




773

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> * Myanmar struggling to meet bean shipping target to India *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Chan Mya Htwe | Tuesday, 04 October 2016
> Tweet strong demand from India, local farmers are having to scrape together every last bean they can find for export.
> 
> Myanmar, the world’s second-largest bean producer after Canada, has been struggling to meet an export order now edging toward a million tonnes of beans since its giant, and hungry, neighbour to the west said it wanted to import a total of 900,000 tonnes.
> 
> U Khin Maung Lwin, assistant secretary for the Ministry of Commerce, said discussions were proceeding with India, which wanted to amend an existing memorandum of understanding to increase its imports. While Myanmar was ready to export 600,000 or 700,000 tonnes of mung bean and green gram, it can meet the demand for an extra 200,000 tonnes only by throwing in pigeon peas as well.
> 
> “They want mung and green gram. We already sell 600,000 or 700,000 tonnes to India of those two types, but we don’t have enough to meet an order for 900,000 tonnes. We might be able to make it if we add pigeon peas. Our department is negotiating this,” he said.
> 
> This will put paid to any attempt by Myanmar to penetrate any other market, he added.
> 
> The Ministry of Commerce is taking the lead in the negotiations, which will also bring in the ministries of Agriculture and Foreign Affairs, the Attorney General’s Office and the Myanmar Pulses, Beans and Sesame Seeds Merchants’ Association.
> 
> They hope to be able to reply to India soon, said the assistant secretary.
> 
> The Indian demand has already driven up the price of mung beans from K1.25 million a tonne to K1.45 million, said U Myat Soe, an executive with the Myanmar Pulses, Beans and Sesame Seeds Merchants’ Association.
> 
> According to the Ministry of Commerce, the export of 720,000 tonnes of beans since the start of this fiscal year ( April,2016) brought in US$838 million, of which more than half, or $440 million, came from the export of 310,000 tonnes of mung beans.
> 
> Last year’s exports were in excess of the 720,000 tonnes exported so far this year, but income on the exports was only $666 million.
> 
> “We earned more this year than last year because the prices are higher. We might be able to export the same tonnage as last year,” said U Myat Soe.
> 
> Indian consumers place value the Myanmar mung bean and the pigeon pea for their quality and taste, which explains why almost 80pc of Myanmar’s pulses exports are sent to India. India has promised to provide money and seeds, but first has to confirm that the seeds they intend to supply will be a good match with Myanmar’s climate and soil, said U Khin Maung Lwin said.
> 
> Myanmar exports beans and pulses to more than 50 countries, including Pakistan, UAE, Malaysia and Vietnam.
> =====================================================================================



Its true, Myanmar toor dal is good quality and good taste. Myanmar must look into expanding its production in balanced sustainable way as the demand from India will only increase with time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Its true, Myanmar toor dal is good quality and good taste. Myanmar must look into expanding its production in balanced sustainable way as the demand from India will only increase with time.


yes..!! ..we grew more to export India but hard to meet demand from India due to lack of labour in Agri sector and suffer continous flooding within 2 years.. now hiring harvesters and providing seed to all over victim state.. hope to export more in coming years..  plus India should invest in Myanmar agri sector such as sharing the knowledge about growing beans or contract farming system.. if so u dont need to worry about rising prices when u import and our farmers also will get more stable income.. this will benefits for both side..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Obama ends Myanmar state of emergency*
 Ray Locker  , USA TODAY 3:44 p.m. EDT October 7, 2016
This is a modal window.









President Obama ended the 19-year state of emergency against Myanmar on Friday. WIBBITZ





(Photo: Michael Reynolds, European Pressphoto Agency)

WASHINGTON — President Obama ended the 19-year state of emergency against Myanmar on Friday, saying that the nation's elections in November 2015 have led to greater freedom of expression and democracy.

The negative conditions in Myanmar, Obama said in his order, have been "significantly altered by Burma's substantial advances to promote democracy,including historic elections in November 2015 that resulted in the former opposition party, the National League for Democracy, winning a majority of seats in the national parliament."

Myanmar, also known as Burma, was first hit with a declaration of emergency on May 20, 1997, by the Clinton administration. President George W. Bush followed with another executive order tightening the sanctions in 2007.

The end of sanctions against Myanmar has been years in the making. In 2012, Obama visited Myanmar, where he met with longtime democracy activist Aung San Suu Kyi, who is now the nation's state counselor.

Last month during a visit by Suu Kyi, Obama ended 27 years of punitive tariffs on Myanmar and restored it to a list of countries receiving special trade status.

The Myanmar government declared martial law in 1989. Suu Kyi won a national election the next year, but the military junta refused to cede power and kept her under house arrest for 15 of the next 21 years. She was awarded the Nobel Peace Prize in 1991. After her party won a national election last year, she became state counselor, a role similar to prime minister.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

_A bit of good news for Myanmar._

========
*U.S. Lifts Economic Sanctions Against Myanmar*
October 7, 20163:42 PM ET
MERRIT KENNEDY, NPR

_*




President Barack Obama and Myanmar's leader Aung San Suu Kyi meet 
in the Oval Office of the White House last month. *_​

The U.S. has lifted sanctions against Myanmar that have been in place for nearly two decades.

President Obama issued the executive order on Friday, saying he made the decision in light of political reforms in the Southeast Asian nation also known as Burma.

This move was widely expected. During last month's trip to Washington by Myanmar's de facto leader, Aung San Suu Kyi, Obama told reporters that he was going to lift sanctions "soon." As we reported at the time, he said it was "the right thing to do in order to ensure that the people of Burma see the rewards from a new way of doing business, and a new government."

The sanctions were imposed in 1997 and were meant to isolate the military junta then ruling the country. Although the military remains powerful, the country has seen major changes recently. In March, the country elected a civilian leader for the first time in decades.

"With these advances, U.S. national security and foreign policy interest no longer support the blocking of assets and other measures," Obama said Friday in a letter to the speaker of Congress and the president of the Senate. "While Burma faces significant challenges, including the consolidation of its democracy, the United States can, and intends to, use other means to support the government and the people of Burma in their efforts to address these challenges."

As The Two-Way has previously reported on the U.S. sanctions against Myanmar:

_"In 2012, the Obama administration began to ease some financial and investment sanctions following political reforms, according to the Treasury Department. But it 'retained more targeted restrictions on military-owned companies and dozens of officials of the former ruling junta,' as The Associated Press reports.

...

"Obama and Suu Kyi said in a joint statement [last month] that the U.S. will also give preferential trade status to Myanmar 'in light of progress on a number of fronts, including strengthening protections for internationally recognized worker rights.'

"These changes are designed to create incentives for U.S. businesses and nonprofits to invest in the country, Obama said."_​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

​October 7, 2016 8:00 pm JST
*KBZ Bank rides on Myanmar's economic boom to expand in ASEAN*
JUSTINA LEE, Nikkei staff writer​




_*U Nyo Myint, senior managing director of the KBZ group of companies (center), and U Zaw Lin Aung,
deputy managing director (right), at the opening of KBZ Bank's new Singapore office.*_​
SINGAPORE -- Kanbawza Bank (KBZ Bank), Myanmar's largest private bank, has opened a representative office in Singapore as part of efforts to expand its footprint into Southeast Asia. It already has an overseas base in Thailand and intends to open another representative office in Malaysia by the end of December.

KBZ Bank is tapping into the growing interest of companies from the Association of Southeast Asian Nations in Myanmar's economy, as it continues to grow rapidly after decades of isolation. Its gross domestic product growth is expected to reach 8.6% this year, making Myanmar the world's fastest-growing economy, according to the International Monetary Fund's latest World Economic Outlook.

ASEAN companies are pouring investment into the country. Keppel Land, a subsidiary of Singapore's Keppel Corp, entered a conditional joint agreement with Myanmar conglomerate Shwe Taung Group in September to invest $48.6 million to develop premium serviced residences and offices in Yangon. Indonesian conglomerate Lippo Group has also announced plans to build 20 hospitals in Myanmar equipped with sophisticated, mostly U.S.-made, equipment within 10 years.

Singapore is currently Myanmar's largest trading partner among the ASEAN countries, said U Nyo Myint, senior managing director of the KBZ group of companies. Bilateral trade between Singapore and Myanmar was valued at 3.23 billion Singapore dollars ($2.35 billion) in 2014.

Interest in Myanmar continues to grow among Singapore companies who "see tremendous opportunities in the country," Myint told the Nikkei Asian Review. "Most of the Singaporean investors are interested in real estate development and infrastructure development in Myanmar, as well as hospitality and tourism," he added.

Through its new Singapore representative office, KBZ Bank intends to assist Singapore companies who are looking to invest into Myanmar. The office will provide private sector liaison services and information on regulatory requirements for both Singapore and Burmese companies to enter each other's markets. The bank believes that the move will bring it closer to its "goal of becoming Myanmar's foremost commercial presence in the Southeast Asian region and internationally." It also intends to strengthen relationships with international financial institutions in Singapore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alaungphaya

It's official.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/37592380

*President Barack Obama has formally eased long-standing sanctions on Myanmar.*

Mr Obama issued the executive order weeks after meeting Myanmar's de facto leader, Aung San Suu Kyi.

Myanmar's access to trade benefits for poorer nations was suspended in 1989 over human rights abuses.

But the White House said substantial advances to promote democracy meant that it was no longer a threat to America's national security.

Correspondents say the move is designed to coax the rapidly transforming South East Asian country from decades of economic isolation as Ms Suu Kyi's government manages the difficult transition to democracy in Myanmar, also known as Burma.

"While Burma faces significant challenges, including the consolidation of its democracy, the United States can, and intends to, use other means to support the government and people of Burma in their efforts to address these challenges," Mr Obama wrote in a letter to the US House and Senate speakers.

_




Image captionSanctions were put in place during the rule of the oppressive military junta
However, while many companies will now enjoy lower tariffs, there are some sanctions which remain in place.

A "blacklist" of at least 100 companies and individuals with links to the former military junta has been scrapped, although a few individuals will remain sanctioned.

Myanmar was run by an oppressive military junta from 1962 to 2011.

Ms Suu Kyi, who as opposition leader was kept under house arrest for 15 years, led her National League for Democracy party to victory in Myanmar's first openly contested election for decades in November 2015._



Aung Zaya said:


> yes..!! ..we grew more to export India but hard to meet demand from India due to lack of labour in Agri sector and suffer continous flooding within 2 years.. now hiring harvesters and providing seed to all over victim state.. hope to export more in coming years..  plus India should invest in Myanmar agri sector such as sharing the knowledge about growing beans or contract farming system.. if so u dont need to worry about rising prices when u import and our farmers also will get more stable income.. this will benefits for both side..



Good analysis.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

alaungphaya said:


> Good analysis.


Welcome back... bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

madokafc said:


> which regional Navies Myanmar intend to threat?
> 
> Thailand? Indonesia? Malaysia?





Svantana said:


> Bangladesh?



Bangladesh is in different league. BD does not get threatened by Burmese but poor soul Rohingyas are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Welcome her with a big applause. 
A new corvette is coming soon.
77 series 79 metre corvette F 773 will be the first stealth corvette for Myanmar Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

tarpitz said:


> Welcome her with a big applause.
> A new corvette is coming soon.
> 77 series 79 metre corvette F 773 will be the first stealth corvette for Myanmar Navy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 343319



Hi, where is the shipyard is being made in?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

အာ့ ေတာ့ကပ္ ကို ဂရုမစိုက္ျကနဲ့ေနာ္ ဘရိုတို့ 
Myanmar have sucessfully overhaulled Mi-2 at local facility.. upgrading rader and rocket launcher.. now 12+ Mi-2 have been upgraded and started it operations.. in years ago., most of them are grounded due to shortage of spare parts.. 







Nilgiri said:


> Hi, where is the shipyard is being made in?


Navy shipyard.. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> Navy shipyard.. bro



Near yangon, bassein, sittwe or somewhere else?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Near yangon, bassein, sittwe or somewhere else?


Yes..!! it's near Yangon.. just next to Navy HQ... bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

corvette 773 is rolling out..!!









installing weapon is not finished yet.!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Are you installing bhramos in it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> corvette 773 is rolling out..!!
> View attachment 344197
> 
> View attachment 344198
> 
> installing weapon is not finished yet.!!



Looks stealthy!

Can we have a breakdown on which companies/countries consulted for the design and where the various foreign components etc are from?

@Penguin what are your thoughts?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*Giant jade stone worth up to US$170m discovered in Myanmar*
Posted 17 Oct 2016 10:00






YANGON: A giant jade stone weighing more than a 170 tonnes and worth at least US$170 million was uncovered in Myanmar's Kachin state by miners.

The stone measuring 4.3m high and 5.8m long will be sent to China where it will be used to make expensive jewellery and sculptures, according to reports.

“We thought we had won the lottery. But this belongs to the country. It is in honour of our leaders,” Miner Sao Min, 44, told the Daily Mail.

“The jade is as big as two small houses that are 9ft square. I assume that it is a present for the fate for our citizens, the government and our party as it was discovered in the time of our government. It’s a very good sign for us,” said local politician U Tint Soe, who also spoke to the Daily Mail.

Myanmar is the world's main source of jadeite.

- CNA/mn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

ahojunk said:


> The stone measuring 4.3m high and 5.8m long will be sent to China where it will be used to make expensive jewellery and sculptures,



No surprise, the Chinese love jade so much.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Looks stealthy!
> 
> Can we have a breakdown on which companies/countries consulted for the design and where the various foreign components etc are from?
> 
> @Penguin what are your thoughts?


the part i dislike most is AD still being GIBKA...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Aung Zaya said:


> the part i dislike most is AD still being GIBKA...


You guys should install Akash in it. 
Good stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Can we have a breakdown on which companies/countries consulted for the design and where the various foreign components etc are from?


as far as i know.. built by Naval shipyard.. Sonar and rader is from u guys , India.. design is certainly better than the last two.. but i haven't heard yet about design co-operation.. if it have , probably from China...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Aung Zaya said:


> as far as i know.. built by Naval shipyard.. Sonar and rader is from u guys , India.. design is certainly better than the last two.. but i haven't heard yet about design co-operation.. if it have , probably from China...



It looks like 056 corvette.... 

Type 056

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

TopCat said:


> It looks like 056 corvette....
> 
> Type 056



You have pretty awful vision.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

Chinese president meets Myanmar's state counsellor on bilateral cooperation
Source: Xinhua | 2016-10-17 04:43:32 | Editor: huaxia





_Chinese President Xi Jinping meets with Myanmar's State Counsellor Aung San Suu Kyi in the western Indian state of Goa, Oct. 16, 2016. (Xinhua/Wang Ye)_


GOA, India, Oct. 16 (Xinhua) -- Chinese President Xi Jinping met with Myanmar's State Counsellor Aung San Suu Kyi here Sunday, voicing hopes that the two countries can increase practical cooperation to press ahead with their comprehensive strategic cooperative partnership.

China is willing to join hands with Myanmar to carry forward their traditional friendship and expand mutually-beneficial cooperation in all fields, Xi told Suu Kyi on the sidelines of an annual summit of the emerging-market bloc of BRICS that groups Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa in the western Indian state of Goa.

Xi cited such *areas for cooperation as some existing large projects, industrial parks, infrastructure construction, agriculture, water conservancy, education, medical care, tourism, Buddhism and local affairs*.

The president said Myanmar has maintained a momentum of sound development recently, and he believes that the Myanmar people will make steady progress on its path of development that suits its own national conditions and will make new achievements in national development and construction.

The two leaders just met about two months ago when Suu Kyi paid an official visit to China.

Xi said the two sides should earnestly implement the consensuses reached in August on deepening their all-round strategic cooperation, strengthen strategic communication, and maintain high-level exchanges.

For her part, Suu Kyi said Myanmar and China enjoy a time-honored friendship, which has been deeply rooted in the hearts of the two peoples.

She said Myanmar sees China as its most important neighbor and it is of vital importance for the two sides to maintain frequent high-level exchanges.

The Myanmar side thanks China for its long-term support, Suu Kyi said, noting that her country stands ready to advance the bilateral ties and all-ranging cooperation, and expedite efforts to implement some relevant cooperation projects, which is in line with the long-term interests of Myanmar and China.

Suu Kyi was invited here to attend a dialogue between BRICS leaders and state leaders of BIMSTEC (Bay of Bengal Initiative for Multi-Sectoral Technical and Economic Cooperation) countries at the BRICS summit.

The BIMSTEC, initiated to connect South Asian and Southeast Asian countries, comprises Bangladesh, Bhutan, India, Myanmar, Nepal, Sri Lanka and Thailand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

TopCat said:


> Are you installing bhramos in it?


No Bhramos bro.
fitted with C 802A AShM.



Aung Zaya said:


> corvette 773 is rolling out..!!
> View attachment 344197
> 
> View attachment 344198
> 
> installing weapon is not finished yet.!!


Although F 773 is classified as 77 series corvette, she is 2 metre longer than her sisters F 771 and F 772.
And F 773 become the first Myanmar corvette that has a hangar for ASW helo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

Aung Zaya said:


> corvette 773 is rolling out..!!
> View attachment 344197
> 
> View attachment 344198
> 
> installing weapon is not finished yet.!!


it looks like a frigate !!


----------



## sahureka2

Aung Zaya said:


> corvette 773 is rolling out..!!
> View attachment 344198
> 
> installing weapon is not finished yet.!!



nice photo, but it seems that someone has changed the picture, as you can see in this magnifying was made of the copy paste that covered part of some elements of the superstructure, it seems to glimpse the Chinese version of the AK-630 tower, but who has changed photography has cleared the gun barrel
It would be interesting to see the original photo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

TopCat said:


> You guys should install Akash in it.
> Good stuff.


u means https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akash_(missile) ..?
i think it's land based mobile AD.., not naval version....



tarpitz said:


> No Bhramos bro.
> fitted with C 802A AShM.
> 
> 
> Although F 773 is classified as 77 series corvette, she is 2 metre longer than her sisters F 771 and F 772.
> And F 773 become the first Myanmar corvette that has a hangar for ASW helo.


more spec of 773..? bro
it will commission in december.. right..?
how about F15 frigate for this year..!? bro



sahureka2 said:


> nice photo, but it seems that someone has changed the picture, as you can see in this magnifying was made of the copy paste that covered part of some elements of the superstructure, it seems to glimpse the Chinese version of the AK-630 tower, but who has changed photography has cleared the gun barrel
> It would be interesting to see the original photo


yes...bro it will commission in DEC.. so we can see what will change.. and I'm also finding the more clear one..
but My interest is in circle.. there is a small structure at the back.. it's a new addition after sea trial..




during installation period... there is nothing at the back...what is ur view..? bro @sahureka2

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Pride of Myanmar Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> u means https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akash_(missile) ..?
> i think it's land based mobile AD.., not naval version....
> 
> 
> more spec of 773..? bro
> it will commission in december.. right..?
> how about F15 frigate for this year..!? bro
> 
> 
> yes...bro it will commission in DEC.. so we can see what will change.. and I'm also finding the more clear one..
> but My interest is in circle.. there is a small structure at the back.. it's a new addition after sea trial..
> View attachment 344405
> 
> during installation period... there is nothing at the back...
> View attachment 344406



Looks like separately mounted CIWS radar/EO tracker for the rear ciws guns. Its Russian design I think....but not sure.

Will wait for @Penguin to comment on this and the other posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Seal in Black..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

more..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> more..!!
> View attachment 344444



What is their official name bro? Also give the nicknames if any

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> What is their official name bro? Also give the nicknames if any


Navy Special force.. bro  just testing newly arrival 11m Rigid Hull inflatable Boat...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> Navy Special force.. bro  just testing newly arrival 11m Rigid Hull inflatable Boat...



Would like to see them train with Indian MARCOS hehe. Much to be learned from each other!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Now the next destination for Myanmar Army scholars after Russia...  at least we can get Japanese Spirit from them...  

*Japan, Myanmar agree to deepen security co-operation*
Gabriel Dominguez, London - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly

Japanese defence minister Tomomi Inada and her Myanmar counterpart, Lieutenant General Sein Win, agreed on 21 September to strengthen security co-operation between their countries, a Japanese official told Kyodo news agency. The pact will see Tokyo helping increase the southeast Asian nation's military capabilities, among other things.
Inada conveyed Japan's readiness to promote bilateral exchanges,*  including accepting students from Myanmar at the National Defense Academy of Japan,* the official added. During a meeting in Tokyo, the two ministers also confirmed the importance of dispute settlement through dialogue, as they shared concerns over the situation in the East and South China seas.
http://www.janes.com/article/64063/japan-myanmar-agree-to-deepen-security-co-operation









Nilgiri said:


> Would like to see them train with Indian MARCOS hehe. Much to be learned from each other!


 they're trained by China.. training from single one wont be perfect.. need to learn as much as we can.. we can learn from India alot..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pr1v4t33r

Indonesia to ship rail carriages to Myanmar

Indonesias state-owned rail company PT Kereta Api Indonesia (PT KAI) will send its old and unused rail carriages to Myanmar to help improve the railway operations of that country.






"Indonesia has around 600 carriages that are more than 20 years old and we will send them to improve the railway operations in Myanmar," Budi Noviantoro, PT KAIs director of logistics and development, said on the sidelines of the 38th ASEAN Railway CEOs Conference here on Tuesday.

He said PT KAI will renovate the unused carriages first before sending them over to Myanmar to make them worth using.

"We cannot as yet confirm when the shipment will be done, but the two parties have finalized the plan. PT KAI has already visited Myanmar to review the conditions there," he said.

Budi said the railway service in Myanmar has not been fully developed and at present, the average speed of trains in Myanmar is still around 30 kilometers per hour.

He expressed hope that with the shipment of carriages from Indonesia, the speed could be increased by 100 percent to 60 kilometers per hour.

He said the decision to ship the carriages comes after a meeting between railway operators in Southeast Asia (ARCEO), which is regularly held every year.

The conference will discuss other issues, including the challenges, opportunities and potential cooperation between railway operators of ASEAN countries.

_http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107274/indonesia-to-ship-rail-carriages-to-myanmar_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sahureka2

Aung Zaya
I think it is a type 347G gun fire control radar for china version AK-630

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

pr1v4t33r said:


> Indonesia to ship rail carriages to Myanmar
> 
> Indonesias state-owned rail company PT Kereta Api Indonesia (PT KAI) will send its old and unused rail carriages to Myanmar to help improve the railway operations of that country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Indonesia has around 600 carriages that are more than 20 years old and we will send them to improve the railway operations in Myanmar," Budi Noviantoro, PT KAIs director of logistics and development, said on the sidelines of the 38th ASEAN Railway CEOs Conference here on Tuesday.
> 
> He said PT KAI will renovate the unused carriages first before sending them over to Myanmar to make them worth using.
> 
> "We cannot as yet confirm when the shipment will be done, but the two parties have finalized the plan. PT KAI has already visited Myanmar to review the conditions there," he said.
> 
> Budi said the railway service in Myanmar has not been fully developed and at present, the average speed of trains in Myanmar is still around 30 kilometers per hour.
> 
> He expressed hope that with the shipment of carriages from Indonesia, the speed could be increased by 100 percent to 60 kilometers per hour.
> 
> He said the decision to ship the carriages comes after a meeting between railway operators in Southeast Asia (ARCEO), which is regularly held every year.
> 
> The conference will discuss other issues, including the challenges, opportunities and potential cooperation between railway operators of ASEAN countries.
> 
> _http://www.antaranews.com/en/news/107274/indonesia-to-ship-rail-carriages-to-myanmar_


great..!! bro


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myanmar military officials now in Russia.. 
hope to see new cool staff for our armed force..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

A dear friend of India is visiting officially for the first time

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> A dear friend of India is visiting officially for the first time


thz bro  cheer..!!! 
http://www.mrt.com/news/world/article/India-offers-Myanmar-s-Suu-Kyi-help-in-energy-9982839.php

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myanmar Military official pay a visit to JSC KBP Instrument Design Bareau today.. 





New vest for Myanmar Army..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Sea trials

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

A female cadet under 'University Training Programme' with MAS2. It started most Universities all over Myanmar and invited to any students who interested in defence services to participate.. Thousands are already registered and still counting..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

Aung Zaya said:


> Myanmar Military official pay a visit to JSC KBP Instrument Design Bareau today..
> View attachment 345419
> 
> 
> New vest for Myanmar Army..
> View attachment 345420
> 
> View attachment 345421


it is with the fixed attached pouch and still not the MOLLE webbing...moment of silence for our soldiers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> it is with the fixed attached pouch and still not the MOLLE webbing...moment of silence for our soldiers


yep.. it should be.. but i think it's not in mass production.. can be changed.. hope it all the best... 

SOTF training.. 





Myanmar officials pay a visit to KBP Instumental design bureau at second week of this month.. 













773 or new ..?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myanmar Airforce's next Transport Aircraft is Y-9E..? 
Commander-in-Chief went to CATIC and checked Y-9E production facility today morning..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Oto 76 mm SR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Tank transporter..!? @tarpitz @alaungphaya @Devilduck




photo: facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Finally KJ-500 ...


----------



## Aung Zaya

K8 assembling plant and MA-122 MLRS assembling plant

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> K8 assembling plant and MA-122 MLRS assembling plant
> View attachment 348148
> 
> View attachment 348149



Does myanmar have WS (Weishi MLRS) as well? I remember reading it may have some years back...but never confirmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Nilgiri said:


> Does myanmar have WS (Weishi MLRS) as well? I remember reading it may have some years back...but never confirmed.



It was Thailand.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

Aung Zaya said:


> Oto 76 mm SR
> View attachment 347678







Here you see the dome stealth differences of Myanmar to the one installed in the original version.




Now the question:
dome built again at the request of the Italian "Connavi SRL" ( www.nuovaconnavi.it/site/node/27# ) realizes that even those of the italian 76/62 SR Stelth cupola 
or, it is made in Myanmar together with the new domes of 40mm Bofors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

MT LB IFVs of Myanmar Army. 

.





.
Locally produced Scout Vehicle with 81 mm RCL and 12.7 mm HMG.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Does myanmar have WS (Weishi MLRS) as well? I remember reading it may have some years back...but never confirmed.


@madokafc is right..!! bro
it was Thailand.. licensed produced in the name of DTI - 1...  bro



tarpitz said:


> MT LB IFVs of Myanmar Army.
> 
> .
> View attachment 348346
> 
> 
> .
> Locally produced Scout Vehicle with 81 mm RCL and 12.7 mm HMG.
> 
> View attachment 348347


Wheels are still weakness... 



sahureka2 said:


> Here you see the dome stealth differences of Myanmar to the one installed in the original version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now the question:
> dome built again at the request of the Italian "Connavi SRL" ( www.nuovaconnavi.it/site/node/27# ) realizes that even those of the italian 76/62 SR Stelth cupola
> or, it is made in Myanmar together with the new domes of 40mm Bofors



We have naval gun assembling and maintaining plants..i dont know it can assemble oto 76mm stealth dome or not.. 
This is Commander-in-chief was checking the plant..





SCL-2 rader







I don't know what is that..!!! @tarpitz bro do u know..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Myanmar has bought an unspecified number of upgraded FC-1/JF-17s 

It has also placed an order for

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

cirr said:


> Myanmar has bought an unspecified number of upgraded FC-1/JF-17s


Yes...  but it was too early deal... we should wait till Block-3 which packs AESA radar 



cirr said:


> Myanmar has bought an unspecified number of upgraded FC-1/JF-17s
> 
> It has also placed an order for


What is that planes..? bro


----------



## cirr

Aung Zaya said:


> Yes...  but it was too early deal... we should wait till Block-3 which packs AESA radar
> 
> 
> What is that planes..? bro



Airport survey aircraft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

cirr said:


> Airport survey aircraft


how many did we order bro..? How can it use..? air traffic survey.?


----------



## 艹艹艹

Myanmar confirmed the purchase of JF17




Myanmar air force has confirmed the purchase of the JF17, and to give it a new name.
Did not disclose the price and quantity

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BDforever

long_ said:


> Burma confirmed the purchase of JF17


that is it ? opening thread with one line ?

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## shah1398

long_ said:


> Burma confirmed the purchase of JF17
> View attachment 348808



Translation plz...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SSGcommandoPAK

I know Wiki is shit but still ,On wikipedia Myanmar Air force page it is written 16 JF-17s on order .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SOHEIL

Sure ... We understand chinese!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## untitled

long_ said:


> Burma confirmed the purchase of JF17
> View attachment 348808


 
I can't seem to find the Chinese 17 in the above text:  17 十七

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

shah1398 said:


> Translation plz...


Myanmar air force has confirmed the purchase of the JF17, and to give it a new name.
Did not disclose the price and quantity

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rott

SOHEIL said:


> Sure ... We understand chinese!


Lol...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

SOHEIL said:


> Sure ... We understand chinese!


It is very important to understand Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SOHEIL

long_ said:


> It is very important to understand Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

long_ said:


> Myanmar air force has confirmed the purchase of the JF17, and to give it a new name.
> Did not disclose the price and quantity


i dont understand about the part ' to give it a new name '.. what it means.!? we bought JF-17 and got JF-17.. it's still need a new name..? and where did we buy from China or PAK..? Bro


----------



## grey boy 2

Aung Zaya said:


> i dont understand about the part ' to give it a new name '.. what it means.!? we bought JF-17 and got JF-17.. it's still need a new name..? and where did we buy from China or PAK..? Bro


Your new toys already has its name, but its in your language so the Chinese reporters were not able to know what it meant, i don't think it really matter from China or Pakistan, we're a join venture to begin with

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

member.exe said:


> I can't seem to find the Chinese 17 in the above text:  17 十七





Aung Zaya said:


> i dont understand about the part ' to give it a new name '.. what it means.!? we bought JF-17 and got JF-17.. it's still need a new name..? and where did we buy from China or PAK..? Bro


 
*其中就有媒体采访到了缅甸空军人员，确认了一直以来都悬而未决的问题：中国是否出口了”枭龙“战斗机给缅甸？现在得到了肯定回答：”是！“ 
”枭龙“=JF-17, FC1's Chinese name







*
也许有人认为这只是航展的意向性合同，不过实质上我们查询下，*在2014年*的新加坡航展时，就有外媒称中国和缅甸就“枭龙”战斗机出口达成意向，*当时的数量有说只有4架，也有说是14架。*而这次缅甸空军的人员也只是确认了采购，而没有说明具体数量。不过按照巴基斯坦方面的量产能力，估计首批交付4架应该问题不大。未来会交付多少，这需要看缅甸空军的实际使用情况，是否会继续增购。因为来自俄罗斯卫星网的报道称，缅甸空军寻求引进“枭龙”的组装许可，毕竟拥有战斗机组装能力对于这样的小国来说诱惑力太大，这也是其他国际卖家不大可能会提供的服务。毕竟有巴基斯坦这个好范例，那可是中国一手帮忙组建的从维修-组装-升级的全套流水线。

The original initial agreement started in 2014 for 4 to 14 planes
Its a done deal, but details still unknown 
http://mil.news.sina.com.cn/jssd/2016-11-03/doc-ifxxneua4006464.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alaungphaya

Woop woop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

grey boy 2 said:


> Your new toys already has its name, but its in your language so the Chinese reporters were not able to know what it meant, i don't think it really matter from China or Pakistan, we're a join venture to begin with


but some forums said Chinese version FC-1 and Pak version JF-17 is different.. some avionic of FC-1 are replaced with western ones in JF-17... i dont know it's true or not... that's why i was asking... bro


----------



## 艹艹艹

Aung Zaya said:


> but some forums said Chinese version FC-1 and Pak version JF-17 is different.. some avionic of FC-1 are replaced with western ones in JF-17... i dont know it's true or not... that's why i was asking... bro


Bro，Don't worry, according to military sources from Myanmar, Myanmar's JF17 is customized according to the requirements of Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

long_ said:


> Bro，Don't worry, according to military sources in Myanmar, Myanmar's JF17 is customized according to the requirements of Myanmar.


ohh.. really..? according to the media in Myanmar.. we are buying 16 JF-17 with US$ 500m... but it's not disclosed about customization.. if it's real.. it would be great for our air force... 
BTW , Do u know about this deal..? bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

Aung Zaya said:


> ohh.. really..? according to the media in Myanmar.. we are buying 16 JF-17 with US$ 500m... but it's not disclosed about customization.. if it's real.. it would be great for our air force...
> BTW , Do u know about this deal..? bro
> View attachment 349205


bro，i am sure
Because each country has its own different requirements

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

long_ said:


> bro，i am sure
> Because each country has its own different requirements


----------



## 艹艹艹

*China, Myanmar eye broader military cooperation*
China Military
Yao Jianing
2016-11-02

_




General Fang Fenghui (L), chief of the Joint Staff Department of China’s Central Military Commission (CMC), holds a welcome ceremony for Senior General Min Aung Hlaing (R), commander-in-chief of the Myanmar Defense Services, in Beijing, October 31, 2016. (Mod.gov.cn/Zhu Min)
_
BEIJING, Nov. 1 (ChinaMil) -- General Fang Fenghui, member of China’s Central Military Commission (CMC) and chief of CMC’s Joint Staff Department, held talks with Senior General Min Aung Hlaing, commander-in-chief of the Myanmar Defense Services, in Beijing on the afternoon of October 31.

Chinese President Xi Jinping attaches high importance to the friendly relationship between China and Myanmar, and has personally pushed forward the relations between the two countries to a new development stage, Fang said.

The Chinese military is willing to work with the Myanmar military to conscientiously implement the important consensuses reached by heads of state of the two countries, and further deepen the pragmatic cooperation between the two militaries in such fields as high-level contacts, joint exercises, emergency rescue and disaster relief, equipment technologies, personnel training, and border management and control, Fang continued.

He hoped the two militaries to enhance coordination and cooperation under the multilateral security framework, so as to make positive contributions to developing the relations between the two countries and the two militaries, and maintaining regional peace and stability.

Gen. Fang also introduced relevant information about the Sixth Plenary Session of the 18th Central Committee of the Communist Party of China (CPC). The plenary session formally put forward the “CPC Central Committee with Comrade Xi Jinping as its core”, which not only possesses major and profound historical significance for China to strive to realize the "Chinese Dream" of great rejuvenation of the Chinese nation, but also has important impact on the development of friendly relations between China and world countries including Myanmar, Fang said. Min Aung Hlaing said that Myanmar resolutely adheres to the One China policy and supports China’s stance on the South China Sea issue.

The Myanmar military is willing to strengthen its cooperation with the Chinese military in various fields, and constantly consolidate and deepen the friendship between Myanmar and China, Min Aung Hlaing added.

Before their talks, Fang held a welcome ceremony for Min Aung Hlaing and accompanied him to review the guard of honor of the PLA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

*Myanmar’s plan to arm non-Muslims ‘recipe for disaster’*
YANGON: Myanmar’s plans to arm and train non-Muslim residents in the troubled north of Rakhine State is likely to “aggravate an already dire human rights situation,” the International Commission of Jurists, a human rights watchdog, has said.
Soldiers have flooded the Maungdaw area along Myanmar’s frontier with Bangladesh in Rakhine in response to coordinated attacks on three border posts on Oct. 9 in which nine police officers were killed.
The government said a group of some 400 Rohingya Muslim militants attacked the posts. It has said five soldiers and at least 33 suspected insurgents have been killed in the military operation since then.
Security forces have blocked access to aid workers and most journalists to the area. Rohingya Muslims have accused the army of summary executions, rapes and setting fire to homes of civilians. The government and the military deny that.
Rakhine State police chief Col. Sein Lwin told Reuters this week his force had started recruiting new “regional police” from among the ethnic Rakhine and other non-Muslim ethnic minorities in the area.
“Establishing an armed, untrained, unaccountable force drawn from only one community in the midst of serious ethnic tensions and violence is a recipe for disaster,” said Sam Zarifi, ICJ’s Asia Director, said in a statement on Friday.
Min Aung, a minister in the Rakhine State parliament and a member of Myanmar leader Aung San Suu Kyi’s National League for Democracy, said this week the recruits would help protect residents from the militants behind the Oct. 9 attacks.
The ICJ said such force would lack the training and oversight to perform policing functions in accordance with human rights and professional policing standards.
It said there seemed to be no “accountability mechanism” in place to deal with instances of misconduct and abuses, calling for establishment of a professional police force.
Suu Kyi on Friday said her government will not blame anyone for recent violence involving minority Rohingya Muslims until authorities have all the evidence.
She said the Rakhine situation is delicate and that Myanmar’s government has been “very careful not to blame anybody in particular unless we have complete evidence as to who has been responsible for what.”

http://www.arabnews.com/node/1007041/world



Aung Zaya said:


> ohh.. really..? according to the media in Myanmar.. we are buying 16 JF-17 with US$ 500m... but it's not disclosed about customization.. if it's real.. it would be great for our air force...
> BTW , Do u know about this deal..? bro
> View attachment 349205



You guys can just send few boulders of jade to china and bring whole bunch of aircraft .. 
Its so easy for MM.


----------



## 艹艹艹

*China to donate 10 friendship school buildings to Myanmar per year*
2016-11-04 12:38:51 GMT2016-11-04 20:38:51(Beijing Time) Xinhua English

NAY PYI TAW， Nov. 4 (Xinhua) -- China has planned to donate 10 friendship schools per year to Myanmar worth about 10 million yuan， Tian Shanting， Chinese Cultural Counselor to Myanmar told an inauguration ceremony of second China-Myanmar friendship school building Friday.

The school building was built in a village in Pwint Phyu township， Magway region. China also donated 10 million kyats to financially support for scholarship.

Tian said that China and Myanmar has been cooperating and exchanging in not only basic education but also higher education sectors.

China will continue to cooperate in vocational education sector of Myanmar， he added.

Daw Khine Yin Mon， headmistress of the school， said the new school building makes the students to learn in a better condition for health.

First China-Myanmar friendship school building was inaugurated in Shwekyin， Bago region in late October along with a program of China-Myanmr friendship scholarship and stipend to support the education development.

*China calls for fighting drugs, terrorism with Myanmar*
By
Global Times/Xinhua
On Thursday, 3 November 2016




_Commander-in-Chief of Defence Services Senior General Min Aung Hlaing meets Chinese President Mr. Xi Jinping at People’s Hall in Beijin, China on 1 November, 2016. Photo: Min Aung Hlaing_

China is willing to enhance cooperation with Myanmar in areas including anti-terrorism and drug prohibition, said Guo Shengkun, a Chinese State Councillor, on Wednesday.

Guo, Public Security Minister, made the remarks when meeting with Myanmar's Commander-in-Chief of Defense Services Sen-Gen Min Aung Hlaing, in Beijing.

"China hopes to work with Myanmar in maintaining security and stability of both the China-Myanmar border and the Mekong area," said Guo.

He also called for pushing forward the comprehensive strategic cooperative partnership.

Min Aung Hlaing said Myanmar is willing to enhance communication and deepen cooperation with China.

*China provides Myanmar Hepatitis B vaccines*
Nov 1, 2016

Chinese Ambassador to Myanmar Mr. Hong Liang handed over 3.5 million doses of Hepatitis B Vaccines for children to the Myanmar government Sunday in Yangon, in an effort to help the Myanmar government prevent Hepatitis.




The handover ceremony is held in Yangon on Monday. [Photo/CRIENGLISH.com]

This is the second batch of Hepatitis B Vaccines that China has sent to Myanmar under an exchange letter between the two governments in 2012.

Speaking at the handover ceremony, Ambassador Hong Liang said the first batch of vaccines were handed over to the Myanmar side in May 2014, and tens of thousands of Myanmar children had benefited from the vaccines since then. The second batch arrived in Yangon Airport on Tuesday, October 25, 2016. The total value of the vaccines is 35.5 million yuan (about 5.22 million US dollars). Both sides have jointly inspected and acknowledged the quality, quantity and specification of the vaccines.

He also said that if the Myanmar government requested other types of vaccines, the Chinese government would try its best to provide them.

The Myanmar Union Minister of Health and Sports, Dr. Myint Htwe, signed the Handover Certificate on behalf of the Myanmar government and expressed his thanks to the Chinese government. He said, the rate of Hepatitis was very high in the country. In Yangon, the rate of Hepatitis B positive is about 12%. In other provinces and regions, the rate is even higher. With the vaccines provided by the Chinese government, Myanmar should be able to reduce the number of Hepatitis B cases with all children vaccinated being free of Hepatitis B.

According to official statistics, the immunization coverage of Hepatitis B among Myanmar children has risen from nearly 10% in 2012 to about 75% in 2015 and 2016.

Source: Xinhua/NewsGhana.com.gh

*Myanmar Mango, Avocado Attract Chinese Importers*
Author: Yu Wai | 2 November, 2016 06:53 am
| Vol 4 Issue 41




Workers pack mangoes into wood boxes at the Thiri Mingalar wholesale market in Yangon.

Mangoes and avocadoes from Myanmar have caught attention of foreign buyers at the China-ASEAN Expo held in Nanning, China last month, according to Myanmar Fruit, Flower and Vegetable Producers and Exporters Association.

“We brought Myanmar avocado, mango, watermelon, cucumber, sweet cucumber, walnut, tea leaf and variety of fruits and vegetables to the expo. Visitors were mostly interested in mangoes and avocadoes among all the fruits and vegetables,” Daw Nilar Aung, secretary of the association, said.

The reason why the visitors took interest in Myanmar mangoes and avocadoes was that the fruits were good in size, quality and shape, she added.

During the exhibition, at least 30 Chinese fruits and vegetables trading companies came and discussed about the possibility of importing Myanmar fruits to China, according to U Soe Than Min Din, chairperson of the association.

“A Chinese delegation from those companies will come to Myanmar and discuss about this with local cultivators this month,” he said.

Fourteen Myanmar participants including growers and traders attended the China-ASEAN Expo 2016, according to the association.

“Myanmar fruits and vegetables get exported to China through the border gates, which is convenient in terms of transportation. Expos like this are of great benefit for Myanmar exporters and cultivators because these will allow them to expand our market not only in China but also in other countries in the ASEAN,” U Soe Than Min Din said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

long_ said:


> *China to donate 10 friendship school buildings to Myanmar per year*
> 2016-11-04 12:38:51 GMT2016-11-04 20:38:51(Beijing Time) Xinhua English
> 
> NAY PYI TAW， Nov. 4 (Xinhua) -- China has planned to donate 10 friendship schools per year to Myanmar worth about 10 million yuan， Tian Shanting， Chinese Cultural Counselor to Myanmar told an inauguration ceremony of second China-Myanmar friendship school building Friday.
> 
> The school building was built in a village in Pwint Phyu township， Magway region. China also donated 10 million kyats to financially support for scholarship.
> 
> Tian said that China and Myanmar has been cooperating and exchanging in not only basic education but also higher education sectors.
> 
> China will continue to cooperate in vocational education sector of Myanmar， he added.
> 
> Daw Khine Yin Mon， headmistress of the school， said the new school building makes the students to learn in a better condition for health.
> 
> First China-Myanmar friendship school building was inaugurated in Shwekyin， Bago region in late October along with a program of China-Myanmr friendship scholarship and stipend to support the education development.
> 
> *China calls for fighting drugs, terrorism with Myanmar*
> By
> Global Times/Xinhua
> On Thursday, 3 November 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Commander-in-Chief of Defence Services Senior General Min Aung Hlaing meets Chinese President Mr. Xi Jinping at People’s Hall in Beijin, China on 1 November, 2016. Photo: Min Aung Hlaing_
> 
> China is willing to enhance cooperation with Myanmar in areas including anti-terrorism and drug prohibition, said Guo Shengkun, a Chinese State Councillor, on Wednesday.
> 
> Guo, Public Security Minister, made the remarks when meeting with Myanmar's Commander-in-Chief of Defense Services Sen-Gen Min Aung Hlaing, in Beijing.
> 
> "China hopes to work with Myanmar in maintaining security and stability of both the China-Myanmar border and the Mekong area," said Guo.
> 
> He also called for pushing forward the comprehensive strategic cooperative partnership.
> 
> Min Aung Hlaing said Myanmar is willing to enhance communication and deepen cooperation with China.
> 
> *China provides Myanmar Hepatitis B vaccines*
> Nov 1, 2016
> 
> Chinese Ambassador to Myanmar Mr. Hong Liang handed over 3.5 million doses of Hepatitis B Vaccines for children to the Myanmar government Sunday in Yangon, in an effort to help the Myanmar government prevent Hepatitis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The handover ceremony is held in Yangon on Monday. [Photo/CRIENGLISH.com]
> 
> This is the second batch of Hepatitis B Vaccines that China has sent to Myanmar under an exchange letter between the two governments in 2012.
> 
> Speaking at the handover ceremony, Ambassador Hong Liang said the first batch of vaccines were handed over to the Myanmar side in May 2014, and tens of thousands of Myanmar children had benefited from the vaccines since then. The second batch arrived in Yangon Airport on Tuesday, October 25, 2016. The total value of the vaccines is 35.5 million yuan (about 5.22 million US dollars). Both sides have jointly inspected and acknowledged the quality, quantity and specification of the vaccines.
> 
> He also said that if the Myanmar government requested other types of vaccines, the Chinese government would try its best to provide them.
> 
> The Myanmar Union Minister of Health and Sports, Dr. Myint Htwe, signed the Handover Certificate on behalf of the Myanmar government and expressed his thanks to the Chinese government. He said, the rate of Hepatitis was very high in the country. In Yangon, the rate of Hepatitis B positive is about 12%. In other provinces and regions, the rate is even higher. With the vaccines provided by the Chinese government, Myanmar should be able to reduce the number of Hepatitis B cases with all children vaccinated being free of Hepatitis B.
> 
> According to official statistics, the immunization coverage of Hepatitis B among Myanmar children has risen from nearly 10% in 2012 to about 75% in 2015 and 2016.
> 
> Source: Xinhua/NewsGhana.com.gh
> 
> *Myanmar Mango, Avocado Attract Chinese Importers*
> Author: Yu Wai | 2 November, 2016 06:53 am
> | Vol 4 Issue 41
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Workers pack mangoes into wood boxes at the Thiri Mingalar wholesale market in Yangon.
> 
> Mangoes and avocadoes from Myanmar have caught attention of foreign buyers at the China-ASEAN Expo held in Nanning, China last month, according to Myanmar Fruit, Flower and Vegetable Producers and Exporters Association.
> 
> “We brought Myanmar avocado, mango, watermelon, cucumber, sweet cucumber, walnut, tea leaf and variety of fruits and vegetables to the expo. Visitors were mostly interested in mangoes and avocadoes among all the fruits and vegetables,” Daw Nilar Aung, secretary of the association, said.
> 
> The reason why the visitors took interest in Myanmar mangoes and avocadoes was that the fruits were good in size, quality and shape, she added.
> 
> During the exhibition, at least 30 Chinese fruits and vegetables trading companies came and discussed about the possibility of importing Myanmar fruits to China, according to U Soe Than Min Din, chairperson of the association.
> 
> “A Chinese delegation from those companies will come to Myanmar and discuss about this with local cultivators this month,” he said.
> 
> Fourteen Myanmar participants including growers and traders attended the China-ASEAN Expo 2016, according to the association.
> 
> “Myanmar fruits and vegetables get exported to China through the border gates, which is convenient in terms of transportation. Expos like this are of great benefit for Myanmar exporters and cultivators because these will allow them to expand our market not only in China but also in other countries in the ASEAN,” U Soe Than Min Din said.


----------



## 艹艹艹

Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 349710

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

:


long_ said:


>


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Myanmar JF-17 are almost Ready ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

Sulman Badshah said:


> Myanmar JF-17 are almost Ready ...


really..!!? it's block I or II bro..? can i get some pics...? so when pak will start 1st batch shipment bro.. ?


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Aung Zaya said:


> really..!!? it's block I or II bro..? can i get some pics...? so when pak will start 1st batch shipment bro.. ?


They are named as Ruby 1 , Ruby 2 etc ... Don't know which block

They will be tested and cleared from china and then shipment will be made to Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Sulman Badshah said:


> They are named as Ruby 1 , Ruby 2 etc ... Don't know which block
> 
> They will be tested and cleared from china and then shipment will be made to Myanmar


why ruby..? bro even in this forum , they are called just block 1 , 2 and 3 according to its spec.. 
but for Myanmar , why ruby..? any differences between blocks and ruby..? bro


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Aung Zaya said:


> why ruby..? bro even in this forum , they are called just block 1 , 2 and 3 according to its spec..
> but for Myanmar , why ruby..? any differences between blocks and ruby..? bro


They are only named as Ruby ... other thing are same as Pakistani blocks

Don't know which configuration ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Sulman Badshah said:


> They are only named as Ruby ... other thing are same as Pakistani blocks
> 
> Don't know which configuration ...


thz for ur onfo.. 
if u have any pic of Myanmar JF-17, plz post them here.. bro.. 
I'm waiting..


----------



## Aung Zaya

FAC 491 Patrol






just outside MT - LB sh IFV assembling plant..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## alaungphaya

Hmm... So what do the rest of you boys think about Trump? I would like to know how you think Myanmar will be affected.

Personally, every day I am more and more relieved that I made the choice to quit the West and repatriate myself with my homeland.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

alaungphaya said:


> Hmm... So what do the rest of you boys think about Trump? I would like to know how you think Myanmar will be affected.
> 
> Personally, every day I am more and more relieved that I made the choice to quit the West and repatriate myself with my homeland.


Trump would be the funniest US president all time..  but i like his some policies on migrants.. 
imagine the world with Purtin + Trump + Duterte.. 

anyhow i support ur plan..bro Welcome to Myanmar...!! ဒီမွာ ေတာ့ ထရမ့္ထက္ဆိုးတဲ့ သူေတ ခ်ည္းပဲ

Long-time Grounded Sokol PLZ W-3 have been restored and upgraded with foreign assistance.. 
total 12 PlZ W-3 fleet is ready to fly... 





T-72S Vs MBT2000




BTR-60 APC somewhere in Myanmar.. Seem Myanmar got unknown number of them before BTR-3 assmbling plant was built...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Hey guy..!! F21 and F11




MAS - 2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 349710


now u r buying ming also??


----------



## alaungphaya

Thanks, nyi lay. I was looking forward to Trump because I thought he would life sanctions but Obama already did that so now I'm scared the US might disengage. Scary times.


Aung Zaya said:


> Trump would be the funniest US president all time..  but i like his some policies on migrants..
> imagine the world with Purtin + Trump + Duterte..
> 
> anyhow i support ur plan..bro Welcome to Myanmar...!! ဒီမွာ ေတာ့ ထရမ့္ထက္ဆိုးတဲ့ သူေတ ခ်ည္းပဲ
> 
> Long-time Grounded Sokol PLZ W-3 have been restored and upgraded with foreign assistance..
> total 12 PlZ W-3 fleet is ready to fly...
> View attachment 350810
> 
> 
> T-72S Vs MBT2000
> View attachment 350811
> 
> BTR-60 APC somewhere in Myanmar.. Seem Myanmar got unknown number of them before BTR-3 assmbling plant was built...
> View attachment 350812

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

shourov323 said:


> now u r buying ming also??


nope... just show the friendship sign between 2 countries...  getting a small model does not mean that we're buying them.. if so we have a lot of models even a typhoon and MiG35 which given by respective countries... 



alaungphaya said:


> Thanks, nyi lay. I was looking forward to Trump because I thought he would life sanctions but Obama already did that so now I'm scared the US might disengage. Scary times.


Yes.. U.S will surely draw its own investment from China.. Myanmar may also suffer some loss FDi from US which is waiting for long... that's bad....


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> nope... just show the friendship sign between 2 countries...  getting a small model does not mean that we're buying them.. if so we have a lot of models even a typhoon and MiG35 which given by respective countries...


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


>


yes.. it's shown in Air Force Museum in Meikhtilar.. if i reach there again , i will take a photo for u.. 



BDforever said:


>


I think We got MIG-35 model From this delegation.. 
Myanmar pilot was testing MIG-35 in Russia..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

Aung Zaya said:


> nope... just show the friendship sign between 2 countries...  getting a small model does not mean that we're buying them.. if so we have a lot of models even a typhoon and MiG35 which given by respective countries...
> 
> 
> Yes.. U.S will surely draw its own investment from China.. Myanmar may also suffer some loss FDi from US which is waiting for long... that's bad....
















i think,they werent there for only inspection..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

shourov323 said:


> View attachment 351276
> 
> View attachment 351277
> 
> View attachment 351278
> 
> 
> i think,they werent there for only inspection..


Yes.. we're getting Typhoon too... and getting all of below cool staff.. seriously...!! 








Z-10





Isreali 









Y-9 and KJ-2000


----------



## Aung Zaya

MIG-35





Pantsir S-1 




unknown sub since 2000s




yes..we're getting all of them very soon.. now happy..?  i dont still have any comfirmation about them..unlike u guys, i dont post a hoax with a bold heading ' we have this , we're getting them ' just a photo of a group before ur wish list.. ok..? check everyday here.. if we got comfirmation , i will post here about it..


----------



## ghost250

Aung Zaya said:


> MIG-35
> View attachment 351315
> 
> Pantsir S-1
> View attachment 351317
> 
> unknown sub since 2000s
> View attachment 351319
> 
> yes..we're getting all of them very soon.. now happy..?  i dont still have any comfirmation about them..unlike u guys, i dont post a hoax with a bold heading ' we have this , we're getting them ' just a photo of a group before ur wish list.. ok..? check everyday here.. if we got comfirmation , i will post here about it..


relax, no need to hype up..i was just expressing my opinions!!..


----------



## Aung Zaya

shourov323 said:


> relax, no need to hype up..i was just expressing my opinions!!..


nope.. i take it easy...  just sharing what we do in recent month.. we dont know how many of them can happen in reality..


----------



## Nike

is your bloodhound regiment still active?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

madokafc said:


> is your bloodhound regiment still active?


Yes..!! But seeking a new one from China to replace.. Probably from HQ series.. Sis

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Aung Zaya said:


> Yes..!! But seeking a new one from China to replace.. Probably from HQ series.. Sis



including the ex-Singaporean ones?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

If I were to name the JF-17s in burmese, I would call them ပန္းေသး။ 
BTW I saw about the UWSA air defence drill on facebook and to judge from what I see I think it can be a big threat for our CAS role aircrafts like Mi-35s and other low altitude bombers. Even though the video does not include the use of MANPADs, the shooting power of their anti-air cannons are quite impressive and they can deliver a good punch to us. Hope our military can counter their air defense with the newly acquire toy ပန္းေသး။

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alaungphaya

Devilduck said:


> If I were to name the JF-17s in burmese, I would call them ပန္းေသး။
> BTW I saw about the UWSA air defence drill on facebook and to judge from what I see I think it can be a big threat for our CAS role aircrafts like Mi-35s and other low altitude bombers. Even though the video does not include the use of MANPADs, the shooting power of their anti-air cannons are quite impressive and they can deliver a good punch to us. Hope our military can counter their air defense with the newly acquire toy ပန္းေသး။



That is a perfect name for Burmese JF-17s!



madokafc said:


> including the ex-Singaporean ones?


They were all ex-Singapore examples. For a long while are anti air consisted of blood hounds and SA-2's. But I'm sure I read the Bloodhounds were put in reserve.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

*First Yak-130 jet trainer for Myanmar makes maiden flight*











The first Yak-130 advanced jet trainers for Myanmar Air Force completed its maiden flight.

According to the RIA Novosti, Russia plans to deliver three fighter jets to Myanmar by the end of 2016. The Defense Ministry of Myanmar signed its first Yak-130 purchase contract in June 2015, three years after the Southeast Asian republic voiced initial interest in the fighter trainer, the outlet says.

The Yak-130 combat trainer was selected as the winner of the trainer competition of the Voyenno Vozdushnyye Sily, Russian Federation Air Force, in April 2002. The aircraft is also actively marketed for export by Yakovlev, the Irkut company, and by Rosoboronexport.

A joint programme for trainer development between Yakovlev of Russia and Aermacchi of Italy began in 1993 and the Yak / AEM-130D demonstrator first flew in 1996. In 1999, the partnership was dissolved and the Yakovlev Yak-130 and the Aermacchi M346 became separate programmes.


http://defence-blog.com/news/first-yak-130-jet-trainer-for-myanmar-makes-maiden-flight.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

mRobot 


















MAS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MarveL

*Lessons for Myanmar in Indonesian politics*
22 November 2016

Author: Lex Rieffel, The Brookings Institution

Since becoming the leader of Myanmar’s government in April, Aung San Suu Kyi has often said that her top priority is achieving peace — ending the civil war that has raged in her country since independence in 1948. She has also stressed the importance of overcoming the poverty that the general population has sunk into during the past five decades of military rule.






Progress in both areas will not be easy due to the vested interests of military leaders and their longtime business partners. These are the people who will lose relative wealth and status if the reforms required to bring prosperity to the whole country are undertaken. The first order of business for Suu Kyi is to consolidate sufficient power to co-opt or overcome these vested interests.

Consolidating political power as a former opposition leader in a country undergoing a transition to democracy is incredibly difficult. It cannot be done openly. Inevitably it requires compromises that call into question the leader’s commitment to the goals of her or his election campaign and these compromises can easily lead to a disaffected electorate. It also cannot be done quickly. A frontal assault on key sources of military and economic power may have been successful in some eastern European countries following the collapse of the Iron Curtain, but Suu Kyi is working in a very different political, historic, and geographic context. An approach that looks like a chess game played out over months and even years is more likely to succeed.

The experience of Indonesian President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) sheds some light on the challenge facing Suu Kyi. Of course Indonesia is unlike Myanmar in many respects, but both Jokowi and Suu Kyi were catapulted to leadership positions as ‘outsiders’, personalities unconnected to the longstanding holders of military and economic power.

Jokowi was a small business owner when elected mayor of Solo, a mid-size city in Central Java, in 2005. By focusing on the concerns of ordinary people and doing little to cater to the elite he became immensely popular, winning re-election as mayor in 2010 with 90 per cent of the vote. His reputation as a doer, in contrast to the talkers more often elected to such offices, made him the leading opposition candidate in the 2012 election for governor of Jakarta. He won handily with 54 per cent of the vote against the incumbent governor.

Two years later the major political parties were wooing Jokowi to be their candidate in the election for president of Indonesia. He opted to remain with the nationalist-populist Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle led by former president Megawati Sukarnoputri. The opposing ticket was led by Prabowo Subianto, a highly controversial retired Lieutenant General in the Army and son-in-law of former president Suharto. Prabowo was the epitome of an insider leading a coalition of status quo parties. Jokowi was the quintessential outsider, making uncomfortable compromises with party leader Megawati who was more inclined toward traditional deal making than progressive policies.

Eight months before the July 2014 election, Jokowi led Prabowo in one highly regarded poll by 62 to 23 per cent. His lead steadily narrowed to 46 per cent to Prabowo’s 45 per cent one month before the election, with momentum clearly favoring Prabowo. Jokowi’s victory with 53 per cent of the vote was achieved in large part through an exceptional social media campaign orchestrated by young Indonesians. Post election, his popularity rating rose to 72 per cent.

But only four months after Jokowi’s inauguration 75 per cent of Indonesians were dissatisfied with his performance. Why? Because in his first 100 days in office he had not succeeded in ‘cleaning house’ or achieving many of his other campaign promises. But then his poll numbers started rising again: 41 per cent favourable in June 2015, 52 per cent at the end of his first year in office, and 69 per cent in October 2016 at the end of his second year.

Jokowi was consolidating power by making compromises viewed as unsavoury by his strongest supporters. As he did this, he was able to move ahead with sensible policy measures previously blocked by the elite.

This pattern of disillusionment with the performance of a popular opposition leader is underway in Myanmar. Since Aung San Suu Kyi became head of the government in April, scepticism about her performance has steadily grown, reinforced by foreign advocacy groups with little understanding of the power structure inside Myanmar. She has not launched a frontal attack on any vested interests and has made compromises that seem inconsistent with the reformist promises of her election campaign.

Hopefully Suu Kyi will be as successful in consolidating power as Jokowi has been so far. It will most likely be harder for her to do and take longer. But if she succeeds, the disappointments from her compromises in the short term will be more than compensated for in the long term.

_Lex Rieffel is a Nonresident Senior Fellow at The Brookings Institution, Washington D.C.

http://www.eastasiaforum.org/2016/11/22/lessons-for-myanmar-in-indonesian-politics/_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

MarveL said:


> *Lessons for Myanmar in Indonesian politics*
> 22 November 2016
> 
> Author: Lex Rieffel, The Brookings Institution
> 
> Since becoming the leader of Myanmar’s government in April, Aung San Suu Kyi has often said that her top priority is achieving peace — ending the civil war that has raged in her country since independence in 1948. She has also stressed the importance of overcoming the poverty that the general population has sunk into during the past five decades of military rule.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Progress in both areas will not be easy due to the vested interests of military leaders and their longtime business partners. These are the people who will lose relative wealth and status if the reforms required to bring prosperity to the whole country are undertaken. The first order of business for Suu Kyi is to consolidate sufficient power to co-opt or overcome these vested interests.
> 
> Consolidating political power as a former opposition leader in a country undergoing a transition to democracy is incredibly difficult. It cannot be done openly. Inevitably it requires compromises that call into question the leader’s commitment to the goals of her or his election campaign and these compromises can easily lead to a disaffected electorate. It also cannot be done quickly. A frontal assault on key sources of military and economic power may have been successful in some eastern European countries following the collapse of the Iron Curtain, but Suu Kyi is working in a very different political, historic, and geographic context. An approach that looks like a chess game played out over months and even years is more likely to succeed.
> 
> The experience of Indonesian President Joko Widodo (Jokowi) sheds some light on the challenge facing Suu Kyi. Of course Indonesia is unlike Myanmar in many respects, but both Jokowi and Suu Kyi were catapulted to leadership positions as ‘outsiders’, personalities unconnected to the longstanding holders of military and economic power.
> 
> Jokowi was a small business owner when elected mayor of Solo, a mid-size city in Central Java, in 2005. By focusing on the concerns of ordinary people and doing little to cater to the elite he became immensely popular, winning re-election as mayor in 2010 with 90 per cent of the vote. His reputation as a doer, in contrast to the talkers more often elected to such offices, made him the leading opposition candidate in the 2012 election for governor of Jakarta. He won handily with 54 per cent of the vote against the incumbent governor.
> 
> Two years later the major political parties were wooing Jokowi to be their candidate in the election for president of Indonesia. He opted to remain with the nationalist-populist Indonesian Democratic Party of Struggle led by former president Megawati Sukarnoputri. The opposing ticket was led by Prabowo Subianto, a highly controversial retired Lieutenant General in the Army and son-in-law of former president Suharto. Prabowo was the epitome of an insider leading a coalition of status quo parties. Jokowi was the quintessential outsider, making uncomfortable compromises with party leader Megawati who was more inclined toward traditional deal making than progressive policies.
> 
> Eight months before the July 2014 election, Jokowi led Prabowo in one highly regarded poll by 62 to 23 per cent. His lead steadily narrowed to 46 per cent to Prabowo’s 45 per cent one month before the election, with momentum clearly favoring Prabowo. Jokowi’s victory with 53 per cent of the vote was achieved in large part through an exceptional social media campaign orchestrated by young Indonesians. Post election, his popularity rating rose to 72 per cent.
> 
> But only four months after Jokowi’s inauguration 75 per cent of Indonesians were dissatisfied with his performance. Why? Because in his first 100 days in office he had not succeeded in ‘cleaning house’ or achieving many of his other campaign promises. But then his poll numbers started rising again: 41 per cent favourable in June 2015, 52 per cent at the end of his first year in office, and 69 per cent in October 2016 at the end of his second year.
> 
> Jokowi was consolidating power by making compromises viewed as unsavoury by his strongest supporters. As he did this, he was able to move ahead with sensible policy measures previously blocked by the elite.
> 
> This pattern of disillusionment with the performance of a popular opposition leader is underway in Myanmar. Since Aung San Suu Kyi became head of the government in April, scepticism about her performance has steadily grown, reinforced by foreign advocacy groups with little understanding of the power structure inside Myanmar. She has not launched a frontal attack on any vested interests and has made compromises that seem inconsistent with the reformist promises of her election campaign.
> 
> Hopefully Suu Kyi will be as successful in consolidating power as Jokowi has been so far. It will most likely be harder for her to do and take longer. But if she succeeds, the disappointments from her compromises in the short term will be more than compensated for in the long term.
> 
> _Lex Rieffel is a Nonresident Senior Fellow at The Brookings Institution, Washington D.C.
> 
> http://www.eastasiaforum.org/2016/11/22/lessons-for-myanmar-in-indonesian-politics/_


that's really nice article bro... thz for sharing...!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MAA-2 35mm SPAAG
produce with Chinese Assistance..
recived orders from 2 or 3 countries and export will be started next year...





a display area of Myanmar DI made weapons..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myanmar to buy new Chinese Y-9E transport aircraft*
Read news from Defence Blog at Flipboard.com | Subscribe to the newsletter from Defence Blog
Nov 28, 2016
427




The Myanmar Air Defence Force has agreed to buy a new Chinese-built Y-9E transport aircraft.

The Y-9E is an export version of Chinese Y-9 medium-range transport aircraft produced by Shaanxi Aircraft Company. Myanmar Air Force will be the first foreign customer of Y-9E transport aircraft.

Also, the new Y-9E transport aircraft looks to buy for Thailand and Venezuela Air Force and some customers in Africa.

The Y-9 is considered China’s attempt to build a C-130J class transport aircraft. The Y-9 is a medium-size tactical support aircraft that can be used for both military and civil flights. It is capable of carrying 98 armed soldiers or paratroopers, or 72 seriously wounded patients plus three medics. The basic version of Y-9 has a payload of 25,000 Kg a range of 5,700 km (3,700 nm) and a ceiling of 10,400 m (34,120 ft).
@long_ 
=====================================================================================

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 艹艹艹

Aung Zaya said:


> *Myanmar to buy new Chinese Y-9E transport aircraft*
> Read news from Defence Blog at Flipboard.com | Subscribe to the newsletter from Defence Blog
> Nov 28, 2016
> 427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Myanmar Air Defence Force has agreed to buy a new Chinese-built Y-9E transport aircraft.
> 
> The Y-9E is an export version of Chinese Y-9 medium-range transport aircraft produced by Shaanxi Aircraft Company. Myanmar Air Force will be the first foreign customer of Y-9E transport aircraft.
> 
> Also, the new Y-9E transport aircraft looks to buy for Thailand and Venezuela Air Force and some customers in Africa.
> 
> The Y-9 is considered China’s attempt to build a C-130J class transport aircraft. The Y-9 is a medium-size tactical support aircraft that can be used for both military and civil flights. It is capable of carrying 98 armed soldiers or paratroopers, or 72 seriously wounded patients plus three medics. The basic version of Y-9 has a payload of 25,000 Kg a range of 5,700 km (3,700 nm) and a ceiling of 10,400 m (34,120 ft).
> @long_
> =====================================================================================


Have a cordial working relationship

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myanmar Female competitors in AARM 2016 Philippine..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gonjo

*Burmese Army Ready To Declare Emergency & A Coup *

_ (Staff article direct from The IRRAWADDY & MAH FACEBOOK on 28 November 2016.)_




NAYPYIDAW — Burma’s military chief Snr-Gen Min Aung Hlaing discussed the provisions for a state of emergency and a potential military takeover of the country, amid an ongoing military conflict in northern Shan State and threats from Muslim militants in the west Burma.

* It was the second time this month that the army chief mentioned the clause in Burma’s 2008 Constitution—which was also drafted by the military—that allows the military to stage a coup in the event of chaos and instability. The Constitution also reserves 25 percent of the seats in Parliament for military representatives.*

In his speech at the National Defense College (NDC) on Saturday, the military chief justified the army’s continuing role in Burmese politics. The military is a stabilizing force on political and ethnic issues, he said.

The military would not engage in ‘party politics,’ but the 2008 Constitution did enshrine provisions for a state of emergency, said the senior general, according to the military mouthpiece Myawaddy Daily. “[People] need to know the realities and the historical facts about the military and the State,” he said, also emphasizing the need to solve ethnic issues.

* According to a clause in the 2008 Constitution, in case of a state of emergency in the country, the president would announce the order in coordination with National Defense and Security Council (NDSC). He would then transfer the government’s executive, legislative, and judicial powers to the Commander-in-Chief of the Defense Forces.*

Earlier this month, Snr-Gen Min Aung Hlaing spoke to the European Union Military Committee in Brussels, where he said that the Constitution defines “the role of the Myanmar Armed Forces in conformity with the real situation of the nation.”

“If one studies the ‘Provisions on State of Emergency’ in the Chapter XI of the Constitution (2008),” he said, “one will find various step-by-step provisions for the Myanmar Armed Forces in order not to seize the State power easily and in order not to hold the State power for a long time, even if the Myanmar Armed Forces takes the responsibility of the State under the agreement of the President.”

Burma experienced government by a military dictatorship from 1962 until 2011, when the military ceded power to a quasi-civilian government that consisted mostly of retired army generals. Only this year did the Southeast Asian nation see a civilian government, elected by its people, finally assume power.









_Following is the direct excerpt from Senior-General Min Aung Hlaing's face book post of his address to the NDC in Nay Pyi Daw._

* According to the historical context, our three main national causes—non-disintegration of the Union, non-disintegration of national solidarity and perpetuation of sovereignty—are the national duty essential for all citizens.*

* For political stability and national affairs, the Senior General said the Tatmadaw continued to play in a role in national politics. The Tatmadaw are not to be engaged in the party politics. So, “Provisions on State of Emergency” was enshrined in the 2008 Constitution.

http://hlaoo1980.blogspot.com/2016/11/burmese-army-ready-to-declare-emergency.html

Military Chief Mentions State of Emergency Provisions Amid Ongoing Clashes
Snr-Gen Min Aung Hlaing addresses senior officer trainees at the National Defence College in Naypyidaw on Saturday. / Snr-Gen Min Aung Hlaing / Facebook
*


*

4.7k

 

 

 
*
*By The Irrawaddy 28 November 2016

NAYPYIDAW — Burma’s military chief Snr-Gen Min Aung Hlaing discussed the provisions for a state of emergency and a potential military takeover of the country, amid an ongoing military conflict in northern Shan State and threats from Muslim militants in the west Burma.

It was the second time this month that the army chief mentioned the clause in Burma’s 2008 Constitution—which was also drafted by the military—that allows the military to stage a coup in the event of chaos and instability. The Constitution also reserves 25 percent of the seats in Parliament for military representatives.

In his speech at the National Defense College (NDC) on Saturday, the military chief justified the army’s continuing role in Burmese politics. The military is a stabilizing force on political and ethnic issues, he said.

The military would not engage in ‘party politics,’ but the 2008 Constitution did enshrine provisions for a state of emergency, said the senior general, according to the military mouthpiece Myawaddy Daily.

“[People] need to know the realities and the historical facts about the military and the State,” he said, also emphasizing the need to solve ethnic issues.

According to a clause in the 2008 Constitution, in case of a state of emergency in the country, the president would announce the order in coordination with National Defense and Security Council (NDSC). He would then transfer the government’s executive, legislative, and judicial powers to the Commander-in-Chief of the Defense Forces.

Earlier this month, Snr-Gen Min Aung Hlaing spoke to the European Union Military Committee in Brussels, where he said that the Constitution defines “the role of the Myanmar Armed Forces in conformity with the real situation of the nation.”

“If one studies the ‘Provisions on State of Emergency’ in the Chapter XI of the Constitution (2008),” he said, “one will find various step-by-step provisions for the Myanmar Armed Forces in order not to seize the State power easily and in order not to hold the State power for a long time, even if the Myanmar Armed Forces takes the responsibility of the State under the agreement of the President.”

Burma experienced government by a military dictatorship from 1962 until 2011, when the military ceded power to a quasi-civilian government that consisted mostly of retired army generals. Only this year did the Southeast Asian nation see a civilian government, elected by its people, finally assume power.

http://www.irrawaddy.com/news/burma...mergency-provisions-amid-ongoing-clashes.html


*



tarpitz said:


> *First Yak-130 jet trainer for Myanmar makes maiden flight*
> 
> 
> View attachment 353088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first Yak-130 advanced jet trainers for Myanmar Air Force completed its maiden flight.
> 
> According to the RIA Novosti, Russia plans to deliver three fighter jets to Myanmar by the end of 2016. The Defense Ministry of Myanmar signed its first Yak-130 purchase contract in June 2015, three years after the Southeast Asian republic voiced initial interest in the fighter trainer, the outlet says.
> 
> The Yak-130 combat trainer was selected as the winner of the trainer competition of the Voyenno Vozdushnyye Sily, Russian Federation Air Force, in April 2002. The aircraft is also actively marketed for export by Yakovlev, the Irkut company, and by Rosoboronexport.
> 
> A joint programme for trainer development between Yakovlev of Russia and Aermacchi of Italy began in 1993 and the Yak / AEM-130D demonstrator first flew in 1996. In 1999, the partnership was dissolved and the Yakovlev Yak-130 and the Aermacchi M346 became separate programmes.
> 
> 
> http://defence-blog.com/news/first-yak-130-jet-trainer-for-myanmar-makes-maiden-flight.html



No wonder. What Bangladesh buys, The Myanmar runs after that. Such a childish strategy.



Sulman Badshah said:


> They are named as Ruby 1 , Ruby 2 etc ... Don't know which block
> 
> They will be tested and cleared from china and then shipment will be made to Myanmar



And, they will be put into action against your Rohingya muslim brothers.




shourov323 said:


> now u r buying ming also??



Of course they will. All they have done in last decade is to copying Bangladesh defence purchases.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Gonjo said:


> Burmese Army Ready To Declare Emergency & A Coup



totally fake new from non-creditable blog..!!



Gonjo said:


> No wonder. What Bangladesh buys, The Myanmar runs after that. Such a childish strategy.


lol how about MBT-2000 and K-8..? 



Gonjo said:


> Of course they will. All they have done in last decade is to copying Bangladesh defence purchases.


lol such non-sense..!! bangladesh is only one and 1st buyer of Yak-130 ...? if not , BD copied from whom..?  we're going on the right track of our road map.. we dont interested in ur force goal 23000 or 2030.. lol


----------



## Nabil365

Aung Zaya said:


> totally fake new from non-creditable blog..!!
> 
> 
> lol how about MBT-2000 and K-8..?
> 
> 
> lol such non-sense..!! bangladesh is only one and 1st buyer of Yak-130 ...? if not , BD copied from whom..?  we're going on the right track of our road map.. we dont interested in ur force goal 23000 or 2030.. lol



Yep you guys don't have a vision.Whenever your neighbor purchases something you guys have a heart attack and immediately buy the similar weapon.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nabil365 said:


> Yep you guys don't have a vision.Whenever your neighbor purchases something you guys have a heart attack and immediately buy the similar weapon.


lol such an idiot..!! even small business need well-planned vision.. check the whole thread and what we do and what we produce for defense...  do u really think of we dont have any road map..?


----------



## Gonjo

Aung Zaya said:


> lol such an idiot..!! even small business need well-planned vision.. check the whole thread and what we do and what we produce for defense...  do u really think of we dont have any road map..?



Why dont you feed your people well before making ammunition's. What a strategy man.



Aung Zaya said:


> lol such an idiot..!! even small business need well-planned vision.. check the whole thread and what we do and what we produce for defense...  do u really think of we dont have any road map..?



Ofcourse, with each our defense purchase I bet everytime one of your general dies in heart attack. Even those defence purchases are not nearly enough. lol.

And, then you will go after what we are buying. Such an amateurish nation.


----------



## BDforever

@Aung Zaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gonjo

Sulman Badshah said:


> Myanmar JF-17 are almost Ready ...



Muslims (Pakistan) Selling Killing machine to KIll Rohingya Muslims. Such an unfortunate fact.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Gonjo said:


> Why dont you feed your people well before making ammunition's. What a strategy man.


actually it's different things.. Myanmar is making in progress in both sectors.. BD also need to feed its people who lived in slum.. then why dont u make Feed goal 2030.. instead force goal 2030..?


----------



## Shotgunner51

Report received from @HRK . Guys, stay on topic.

P.S.: Please express views and debate in appropriate section or thread. If I remember correctly there is an active Rohingya thread in the main section. If any query/help needed please let me or other admin staff know.

@ahojunk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> @Aung Zaya


welcome back bro..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Aung Zaya said:


> lol such an idiot..!! even small business need well-planned vision.. check the whole thread and what we do and what we produce for defense...  do u really think of we dont have any road map..?


Exactly myanmar does not have a mindmap only last minute panic attack!


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nabil365 said:


> Exactly myanmar does not have a mindmap only last minute panic attack!


Yes.. exactly.. happy..?


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myanmar team testing F-5 DGIS.. Myanmar is upgrading it service rifiles and will shift to F-5 local production from MA-1.. but MA-2 MA-4 and MA-S will not change.. 




and Myanmar have plan to produce 2 new sinper s.. probably MAS-3 and MAS-4.. all testings have been passed.. production will start in next year.. 











and Myanmar also upgrading it MA-2 series..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gonjo

Aung Zaya said:


> BD also need to feed its people who lived in slum..



You are talking to people, whose economy size is double than yours. BD $572 BL, MN $311 BL (2016 Data).

Who is talking to who. lol. Anyway, being half of our economy but not spending for development. What a strategy.. lol.

Even you could not fit in as Myanmar local right? You are a diaspora, because Myanmar could not even feed you well. I know.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Gonjo said:


> You are talking to people, whose economy size is double than yours. BD $572 BL, MN $311 BL (2016 Data).
> 
> Who is talking to who. lol. Anyway, being half of our economy but not spending for development. What a strategy.. lol.
> 
> Even you could not fit in as Myanmar local right? You are a diaspora, because Myanmar could not even feed you well. I know.


first we do invest in development project in countrywide with help of KOICA and JICA.. if u want to talk development of Myanmar , u should learn it first..
and dont forget Bd have over 3 more time people to feed and still in LDC.. dont be pretended u r so rich like Saudi.. even in last years BD exported people as maids and general workers to Saudi and it's still 2nd largest revenue of BD after RMG.. 
plus shifting into local assembly line and industries for our defense will save us millions dollar every year too.. see BD have to rise to it defense budget to meet its need while Myanmar is taking easy with its own industries..

@Shotgunner51 bro.. it's not my false.. plz dont delete my replies this time..


----------



## Gonjo

Aung Zaya said:


> first we do invest in development project in countrywide with help of KOICA and JICA.. if u want to talk development of Myanmar , u should learn it first..
> and dont forget Bd have over 3 more time people to feed and still in LDC.. dont be pretended u r so rich like Saudi.. even in last years BD exported people as maids and general workers to Saudi and it's still 2nd largest revenue of BD after RMG..
> plus shifting into local assembly line and industries for our defense will save us millions dollar every year too.. see BD have to rise to it defense budget to meet its need while Myanmar is taking easy with its own industries..
> 
> @Shotgunner51 bro.. it's not my false.. plz dont delete my replies this time..



All your development can only go ahead if JICA/KOIKA gets in. I get it, you cannot walk alone. So you still have to learn walking. Good Going, you should know we left this stage of taking helps in early 90's when 85% of budget fund came from donors now came down to 2%. Btw, my point is - Don't use your donors money to buy weapons to kill Rohingya's.

Dont forget our greatest resource is our vast human resource. We are on the way to stop family planning schemes. We need to triple the population for wage earning. Just see India, China - they population is their greatest resources. No need to discuss to lose our strength of huge population. Dont point your populations negative productivity due to health issue to us. If your men cannot satisfy your women, and cannot produce more child - its not our problem. lol

Myanmar may focus primarily on defense budget, but Bangladesh have main focus on their social development only. Thats why we earn respect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Gonjo said:


> All your development can only go ahead if JICA/KOIKA gets in. I get it, you cannot walk alone. So you still have to learn walking. Good Going, you should know we left this stage of taking helps in early 90's when 85% of budget fund came from donors now came down to 2%. Btw, my point is - Don't use your donors money to buy weapons to kill Rohingya's.


lol never seen such an dumb a s s before.. 
who said all of our development projects is on going with foreign donor money...? partner projects with Orginzations like JICA are just a part of thousand of gov own-fund development project..  to be clear , we dont rise military budget for 2 years while BD's spending in military and law-reinforcement is almost double in this year.. plus if we want to kill these bangali , our current weapon is more than enough.. no need to buy anymore.. and it's crystal clear that u dont understand how Gov' budget and NGOs' fund work..  dont forget the things that most of our military come from own industries with little cost.. not buying from abroad like BD.. here , my suggestion is ' BD should try to make own ones instead of buying oldies.. it will make ur generals rich and nothing more.. if u guys are too dumb to make own ones , learn from Myanmar '..yes.. i mean seriously..!! 



Gonjo said:


> Dont forget our greatest resource is our vast human resource. We are on the way to stop family planning schemes. We need to triple the population for wage earning. Just see India, China - they population is their greatest resources. No need to discuss to lose our strength of huge population. Dont point your populations negative productivity due to health issue to us. If your men cannot satisfy your women, and cannot produce more child - its not our problem. lol


well.. nothing to disgree about ur blah blah blah huge population and breeding like mice as long as they go to east and west as refugee and economic migrants.. i just worried about the ones who are shoot to dead while they cross the border line..  that is.. 



Gonjo said:


> Myanmar may focus primarily on defense budget, but Bangladesh have main focus on their social development only. Thats why we earn respect.


lol Myanmar currently focus on development and it's officially denounced by our leader.. 
according to figure , Myanmar is rapidly grow in economic sector but remain stable in military budget..


----------



## chandrak

Aung Zaya said:


> lol never seen such an dumb a s s before..
> who said all of our development projects is on going with foreign donor money...? partner projects with Orginzations like JICA are just a part of thousand of gov own-fund development project..  to be clear , we dont rise military budget for 2 years while BD's spending in military and law-reinforcement is almost double in this year.. plus if we want to kill these bangali , our current weapon is more than enough.. no need to buy anymore.. and it's crystal clear that u dont understand how Gov' budget and NGOs' fund work..  dont forget the things that most of our military come from own industries with little cost.. not buying from abroad like BD.. here , my suggestion is ' BD should try to make own ones instead of buying oldies.. it will make ur generals rich and nothing more.. if u guys are too dumb to make own ones , learn from Myanmar '..yes.. i mean seriously..!!
> 
> 
> well.. nothing to disgree about ur blah blah blah huge population and breeding like mice as long as they go to east and west as refugee and economic migrants.. i just worried about the ones who are shoot to dead while they cross the border line..  that is..


Bro ur country is doing great..keep it up..it will take time but slow and steady is the best way ..
Forget what others say..as a indian i m quite happy for u

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

chandrak said:


> Bro ur country is doing great..keep it up..it will take time but slow and steady is the best way ..
> Forget what others say..as a indian i m quite happy for u


thz bro


----------



## ghost250

Gonjo said:


> All your development can only go ahead if JICA/KOIKA gets in. I get it, you cannot walk alone. So you still have to learn walking. Good Going, you should know we left this stage of taking helps in early 90's when 85% of budget fund came from donors now came down to 2%. Btw, my point is - Don't use your donors money to buy weapons to kill Rohingya's.
> 
> Dont forget our greatest resource is our vast human resource. We are on the way to stop family planning schemes. We need to triple the population for wage earning. Just see India, China - they population is their greatest resources. No need to discuss to lose our strength of huge population. Dont point your populations negative productivity due to health issue to us. If your men cannot satisfy your women, and cannot produce more child - its not our problem. lol
> 
> Myanmar may focus primarily on defense budget, but Bangladesh have main focus on their social development only. Thats why we earn respect.


bro ,dont forget that u r talking with a myanmarese..by brn they lack somethng..they r all yelling about their defence industries but their super duper forces wear sandel on patrol..


----------



## Aung Zaya

shourov323 said:


> bro ,dont forget that u r talking with a myanmarese..by brn they lack somethng..they r all yelling about their defence industries but their super duper forces wear sandel on patrol..


just like some BDshi , whatever they cant compete with Myanmar , just shouting that 'what's ur GDP..? we're rich.. We're are 3 times richer ' while their 'super dumper milionires' relatives are seeking jobs in abroad as maids and general workers. some are taking refugee as economic migrants in here and there.. bravo

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> just like some BDshi , whatever they cant compete with Myanmar , just shouting that 'what's ur GDP..? we're rich.. We're are 3 times richer ' while their 'super dumper milionires' relatives are seeking jobs in abroad as maids and general workers. some are taking refugee as economic migrants in here and there.. bravo


so r you telling me that you don't have millions of migrant workers abroad ?


----------



## Gonjo

Aung Zaya said:


> while their 'super dumper milionires' relatives are seeking jobs in abroad as maids and general workers. some are taking refugee as economic migrants in here and there.. bravo



Remember they earn money for us, we respect them. Cause, we are educated much to respect them. And, we need a million times higher population spread them across the globe. We will do it like mice or whatever it takes by our strength. Good luck with it man.

And, for you guys keep making frigates, and purchasing weapons instead of own development. By wiki You defence budget allocation is 4% and ours is extremely nominal 1.2% (2015). Quotine Globalsecurity.org [_Official publications reveal that almost one-quarter of Myanmar's national budget was allocated to defense. The Government Gazette reported that 1.8 trillion kyat (about $2 billion at free market rates of exchange), or 23.6% of the 2011 budget will go to the military._] Source: http://www.globalsecurity.org/military/world/myanmar/budget.htm

Its 23.6% of total budget in 2011 gone to Myanmar defence. Guys are you nuts? Or dreaming for a world invasion. lol.

hahahaha... Because of extreme military spending, guys like yours had to move abroad as economic migrant. The fact is here.



BDforever said:


> so r you telling me that you don't have millions of migrant workers abroad ?



They couldn't produce enough people to create their own working force, so they cant send them abroad. Or not enough civilized enough to go. But their are many of them as refugee. So govt cannot send them by arrangement, people have to flee the country. Like Aung Zaya - is a refugee at abroad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> so r you telling me that you don't have millions of migrant workers abroad ?


of course..!! we too.. but we dont say ' what ur GDP ' ' How much u rich' blah blah blah....


----------



## Aung Zaya

Gonjo said:


> And, for you guys keep making frigates, and purchasing weapons instead of own development. By wiki You defence budget allocation is 4% and ours is extremely nominal 1.2% (2015).


lol just check total budget of last year.. 
BD's used $5.28 B USD for defence and security of $40B total budget.. it means 13.2%.
Myanmar used $2.5B USD for defence and security of $20B total budget.. it means 12.5%.. 
now who is more..?  we already built strong defense industries ( nearly 40 factories ) in last years.. now we just need to raise some more million ( 2.4B in 2015 and 2.5B in 2016) .. in coming years , we're dont need to heavily import like u.. just wait and see..!! whose military spending is more years after years...


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> of course..!! we too.. but we dont say ' what ur GDP ' ' How much u rich' blah blah blah....


because this thing started by you guys, so careful before starting it


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> because this thing started by you guys, so careful before starting it


read the whole thread.. who started this flame..?


----------



## Gonjo

Aung Zaya said:


> lol just check total budget of last year..
> BD's used $5.28 B USD for defence and security of $40B total budget.. it means 13.2%.
> Myanmar used $2.5B USD for defence and security of $20B total budget.. it means 12.5%..
> now who is more..?  we already built strong defense industries ( nearly 40 factories ) in last years.. now we just need to raise some more million ( 2.4B in 2015 and 2.5B in 2016) .. in coming years , we're dont need to heavily import like u.. just wait and see..!! whose military spending is more years after years...



So my finding is that you are building your strong defense industries instead of developing your economy. 

WOW.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Gonjo said:


> So my finding is that you are building your strong defense industries instead of developing your economy.
> 
> WOW.


nope.. u dont get my point.. 
we built both sector more stronger and effective for every cent... 

economically ,
*What’s the Fastest Growing Country in Asia? Surprise! It’s Myanmar.*
https://www.adb.org/news/features/whats-fastest-growing-country-asia-surprise-its-myanmar

militarily , 
u already know whose defence industries is better..


----------



## Gonjo

Aung Zaya said:


> nope.. u dont get my point..
> we built both sector more stronger and effective for every cent...
> 
> economically ,
> *What’s the Fastest Growing Country in Asia? Surprise! It’s Myanmar.*
> https://www.adb.org/news/features/whats-fastest-growing-country-asia-surprise-its-myanmar
> 
> militarily ,
> u already know whose defence industries is better..



Not Surprised. Even Afghanistan was the fastest growing economy when it restarted their economy after the Taliban fall. Your countries economic development is our happiness too. Happy to see your economic development.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Wind tunnels practicing 






Myanmar team with MA-2 mk3




And with F-5 DGIS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

New inductions into Myanmar Air Force
============================

Myanmar Air Force commissioned eight aircraft on 69th Air Force Day.
Myanmar Air Force received four Eurocopter EC120B light helicopters and four Beech 1900D light transport aircraft.
In three years a total of eight similar ceremonies have been held with the handover of 55 airplanes in six types and 14 helicopters in four types, including four Beech 1900 D aircraft and four EC 120 B helicopters at this ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

773 is about to be ready for 25 Dec.. 





in one training... 









copy from Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nike

Aung Zaya said:


> 773 is about to be ready for 25 Dec..
> View attachment 362390
> 
> 
> in one training...
> View attachment 362392
> 
> View attachment 362393
> 
> 
> copy from Indonesia
> View attachment 362394



Kopaska style in turn based on US Army Ranger with New combat shirt style and light modular vest








but personally i love the old Malvinas pattern with modern Vest combination like this

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aung Zaya

madokafc said:


> Kopaska style in turn based on US Army Ranger with New combat shirt style and light modular vest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but personally i love the old Malvinas pattern with modern Vest combination like this



my fav one is here..  but the new one is also awesome..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

indegenous corvette 773 and 4 LCUs commissioned. 
a few local assembled BTR-3Us for CG too.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> indegenous corvette 773 and 4 LCUs commissioned.
> a few local assembled BTR-3Us for CG too.
> View attachment 362851
> 
> View attachment 362852
> 
> View attachment 362853
> 
> View attachment 362854


အုန္းပြဲ ငွက္ေပ်ာပြဲ လက္နက္ဆန္းနဲ႔

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> အုန္းပြဲ ငွက္ေပ်ာပြဲ လက္နက္ဆန္းနဲ႔


claff ေတြ ဘာေတြ လိုေတာ့ဘူးေလ  ဥိးရွင္ျကီး ကိုယ္တိုင္ ေစာင့္ေရွာက္မွာ 

2nd USV system of Myanmar navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sahureka2

Corvette 773

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

F12 








sahureka2 said:


> Corvette 773


bro what do u think what will be inside the balloon..?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> F12
> 
> View attachment 363373
> 
> 
> 
> bro what do u think what will be inside the balloon..?


It is a Chinese Type 362 X band 3 D air search and missile targeting radar.
Type 362 are also installed on Chinese Type 052 Luhu class destroyer as you can see in the attached photo.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> It is a Chinese Type 362 X band 3 D air search and missile targeting radar.
> Type 362 are also installed on Chinese Type 052 Luhu class destroyer as you can see in the attached photo.
> View attachment 363411


It would be standard rader for naval ships..bro Coz now can see in F12 F14 too.. 





Clear one of 773

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

KS1 SAM loading




control system of MUSV-2 




12.7mm quad gun unmanned testing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Glavcom



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aung Zaya said:


> thz for ur onfo..
> if u have any pic of Myanmar JF-17, plz post them here.. bro..
> I'm waiting..


 Old program showing "RUBY" under production..

At the same time we are producing BLOCK IIs and work on Block III has started.











https://defence.pk/threads/jf-17-thunder-multirole-fighter-thread-7.427560/page-69#post-9053302

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Old program showing "RUBY" under production..
> 
> At the same time we are producing BLOCK IIs and work on Block III has started.
> 
> View attachment 363846
> View attachment 363847
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/threads/jf-17-thunder-multirole-fighter-thread-7.427560/page-69#post-9053302


wow..!! finally come out..!!  

then how about the block..? Block 1 or 2..? do u know aout its spec..? bro 



Glavcom said:


>





Glavcom said:


>





Glavcom said:


>


Dozar .. say hi to ur younger brother..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aung Zaya said:


> wow..!! finally come out..!!
> 
> then how about the block..? Block 1 or 2..? do u know aout its spec..? bro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dozar .. say hi to ur younger brother..!!
> View attachment 363877
> 
> View attachment 363878



No specs .. But it can't be Block I... They aren't producing it anymore .. Or could be a customised variant with Myanmar specific sub systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> No specs .. But it can't be Block I... They aren't producing it anymore .. Or could be a customised variant with Myanmar specific sub systems.



True that. During Zhuhai Airshow china, 2016 Myanmar Officials were quoted as saying that Myanmar FC-1/JF-17 purchase would be different than the current variants and as per Myanmar needs/Myanmar Specific with new name.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

But in wiki , it says 773 corvette in commission since 2007 @Aung Zaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> But in wiki , it says 773 corvette in commission since 2007 @Aung Zaya


nope.. bro
Building of all MN ships with stealth feature started 2010 and later..
building of 491, 492 and F12 started in 2010..
F14 was 2012 and the time interval between F14 and 773 was not much.. so u can assume the building of 773 started in 2013..



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> No specs .. But it can't be Block I... They aren't producing it anymore .. Or could be a customised variant with Myanmar specific sub systems.


a customised variants..? i heard it's block 2 with all packages which is used in PAF except aerial refueling.. i dont know it's true or not..



The Eagle said:


> True that. During Zhuhai Airshow china, 2016 Myanmar Officials were quoted as saying that Myanmar FC-1/JF-17 purchase would be different than the current variants and as per Myanmar needs/Myanmar Specific with new name.


interesting..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aung Zaya said:


> nope.. bro
> Building of all MN ships with stealth feature started 2010 and later..
> building of 491, 492 and F12 started in 2010..
> F14 was 2012 and the time interval between F14 and 773 was not much.. so u can assume the building of 773 started in 2013..
> 
> 
> a customised variants..? i heard it's block 2 with all packages which is used in PAF except aerial refueling.. i dont know it's true or not..
> 
> 
> interesting..!!



That would depend on Myanmar... A PAF variant will be expensive .. Owing to the fact that it would use western (European Aswell as specialised mission systems)... Pods,weapons etc... Instead of just Pak & Chinese systems.

P.S; JF is modular and can be upgraded..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That would depend on Myanmar... A PAF variant will be expensive .. Owing to the fact that it would use western (European Aswell as specialised mission systems)... Pods,weapons etc... Instead of just Pak & Chinese systems.
> P.S; JF is modular and can be upgraded..



may be MAF would choose PAK & Chinese ones which can easily get spare parts... still feeling strange for the code name ' Ruby '..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MUSV - 1




MUSV-2 with 12.7mm gun


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aung Zaya said:


> may be MAF would choose PAK & Chinese ones which can easily get spare parts... still feeling strange for the code name ' Ruby '..



There is only 1 production line at PAC,Kamra....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myanmar Navy commissions first corvette with reduced RCS*
*Mrityunjoy Mazumdar, Alameda, California* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
29 December 2016




The Myanmar Navy commissioned its first guided-missile corvette featuring radar cross-section-reducing characteristics (shown in the background) on 24 December. Source: CinCDS/ Myanmar Navy
The Myanmar Navy (MN) commissioned several new vessels on 24 December, including UMS (Union of Myanmar Ship) _Tabinshwehti_ with pennant number 773: the service's first guided-missile corvette featuring radar cross-section (RCS) reducing characteristics.


Launched in late November 2014, UMS _Tabinshwehti_ is also the third guided-missile corvette to enter service with the MN. Unlike the two older 77 m guided missile corvettes, UMS _Anawrahta_ (771) and UMS _Bayintnaung_ (772), the recently commissioned corvette has a reduced-RCS superstructure with two masts and a helicopter hangar.

Weapons include one Oto Melara 76 mm gun in a stealthy cupola and two Chinese-made NG-18 gun systems for close-in defence. The ship also features a box launcher for six man-portable air defence systems (MANPADS) - presumably from North Korea.

Moreover, two sets of five-barrelled Chinese-origin RDC anti-submarine rocket launchers are mounted ahead of the main gun and what appear to be two sets of two box launchers for Chinese C-802-series anti-ship missiles are fitted amidships.

The commissioning ceremony, which took place on the MN's 69th anniversary, was attended by the commander-in-chief of the country's armed forces, Senior General Min Aung Hlaing, who noted that Myanmar is now capable of constructing missile corvettes to its own specifications from start to finish. "Building warships on a self-reliant basis saves money and provides benefits to Myanmar," he added.

The MN also displayed* a locally developed unmanned surface vessel (USV) project *using what appears to be a rigid-hull inflatable boat (RHIB) from French manufacturer Sillinger fitted with what *appears to be a remotely operated machine gun.*

Video footage of the demonstration suggests that the USV is controlled by two operators using a commercial-off-the-shelf-based control system with joystick controls and a line of sight radio control.

Other vessels commissioned on 24 December include a 77 m troop transport ship UMS _Chindwin_ and six 29 m landing craft mechanised (LCM) vessels capable of carrying two armoured fighting vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

@Aung Zaya now tell me about 054 OPV and submarine purchase

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

BDforever said:


> @Aung Zaya now tell me about 054 OPV and submarine purchase


OPV 054 is still in the process of fitting weapons and sensors.
Myanmar is going to receive first batch of Ming class subs this years.
Ming class subs are not very well appreciated from Myn Navy.
But you know BUDGET decides everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

tarpitz said:


> OPV 054 is still in the process of fitting weapons and sensors.
> Myanmar is going to receive first batch of Ming class subs this years.
> Ming class subs are not very well appreciated from Myn Navy.
> But you know BUDGET decides everything.


you are getting ming subs too ? ! !
Tell me more about weapon systems of OPV 054


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> OPV 054 is still in the process of fitting weapons and sensors.
> Myanmar is going to receive first batch of Ming class subs this years.
> Ming class subs are not very well appreciated from Myn Navy.
> But you know BUDGET decides everything.





tarpitz said:


> OPV 054 is still in the process of fitting weapons and sensors.
> Myanmar is going to receive first batch of Ming class subs this years.
> Ming class subs are not very well appreciated from Myn Navy.
> But you know BUDGET decides everything.


probably ေကာ္မယွဥ္ decides it..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

@Aung Zaya 
Happy Independence Day!

========
*Myanmar holds ceremonies to mark 69th Independence Day*
*
Nay Pyi Taw, Jan 4 (IANS):* Myanmar held state ceremonies here and in Yangon respectively to mark the country's 69th Independence Day on Wednesday.

In Nay Pyi Taw, Vice President Myint Swe read out the message sent by President Htin Kyaw, stressing the importance for all the national brethren to keep an eye on the 21st Century Panglong Conference at which all can cooperate and find a solution to national reconciliation and union peace, Xinhua news agency reported.

"Despite regaining independence, it was tragic to see certain national races in some regions could not fully enjoy the fruits of independence as their future was overwhelmed by armed crisis.

"At present those doubt and crisis were extinct and all the national brethren are trying hard to possess everlasting peace and to build a federal state," Htin Kyaw said in the message.

He added that the armed struggle lasted for long but could not solve the political crisis, leaving the country undeveloped for decades.

The president noted that the constitution is the foundation of all the laws and plays a vital role in a country. He stressed the need to collaborate to adopt the constitution appropriate to the time and circumstances of current situation in building a democratic federal nation.

In Yangon, a national flag hoisting ceremony with a guard of honour to mark Independence Day was held for the first time in the new government's tenure in the Maha Bandoola Park.

The ceremony was held in front of the City Hall where the independence memorial monument is situated, with Yangon Region Chief Minister Phyo Min Thein also reading out the president's Independence Day message.

Myanmar became a British colony in the late 19th century and regained its independence on January 4, 1948.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

ahojunk said:


> @Aung Zaya
> Happy Independence Day!
> 
> ========
> *Myanmar holds ceremonies to mark 69th Independence Day*
> *
> Nay Pyi Taw, Jan 4 (IANS):* Myanmar held state ceremonies here and in Yangon respectively to mark the country's 69th Independence Day on Wednesday.
> 
> In Nay Pyi Taw, Vice President Myint Swe read out the message sent by President Htin Kyaw, stressing the importance for all the national brethren to keep an eye on the 21st Century Panglong Conference at which all can cooperate and find a solution to national reconciliation and union peace, Xinhua news agency reported.
> 
> "Despite regaining independence, it was tragic to see certain national races in some regions could not fully enjoy the fruits of independence as their future was overwhelmed by armed crisis.
> 
> "At present those doubt and crisis were extinct and all the national brethren are trying hard to possess everlasting peace and to build a federal state," Htin Kyaw said in the message.
> 
> He added that the armed struggle lasted for long but could not solve the political crisis, leaving the country undeveloped for decades.
> 
> The president noted that the constitution is the foundation of all the laws and plays a vital role in a country. He stressed the need to collaborate to adopt the constitution appropriate to the time and circumstances of current situation in building a democratic federal nation.
> 
> In Yangon, a national flag hoisting ceremony with a guard of honour to mark Independence Day was held for the first time in the new government's tenure in the Maha Bandoola Park.
> 
> The ceremony was held in front of the City Hall where the independence memorial monument is situated, with Yangon Region Chief Minister Phyo Min Thein also reading out the president's Independence Day message.
> 
> Myanmar became a British colony in the late 19th century and regained its independence on January 4, 1948.


thz bro


----------



## Nabil365

Wait what Myanmar is also getting Ming class subs???


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nabil365 said:


> Wait what Myanmar is also getting Ming class subs???


this story is based on Commander-in-chief's china visit.. nothing fixed..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> this story is based on Commander-in-chief's china visit.. nothing fixed..!!


No Bro. The programme was started since 2013, when Vice Chairman of CMC _Fang_ Fenghui visited Myanmar. Mings are already acquired in a friendship price since then. C in C MAH also confirmed and announced about the subs in a press conference. A base for subs is almost ready in an undisclosed place. It is fixed. But Navy is not happy with this and they are still trying to negotiate with Russia for Kilos.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> No Bro. The programme was started since 2013, when Vice Chairman of CMC _Fang_ Fenghui visited Myanmar. Mings are already acquired in a friendship price since then. C in C MAH also confirmed and announced about the subs in a press conference. A base for subs is almost ready in an undisclosed place. It is fixed. But Navy is not happy with this and they are still trying to negotiate with Russia for Kilos.


ဟီး သိေတာ့သိပါတယ္ ဒမယ့္ အာ့ေကာင္ကို ၾကည့္မရလို့.. သက္သက္လာရိေနတာ.. သူတို့ ဘ ဖိုရမ္ထဲမွာဆို ႏွိမ္ လို့ ျမန္မာဆို.. ျပန္ေဖာလိုက္ဦးမယ္. ဟီးး  ေအအိုင္ပီပါမွာလား ဘယ္ႏွစီးလဲ ဘရို ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> ဟီး သိေတာ့သိပါတယ္ ဒမယ့္ အာ့ေကာင္ကို ၾကည့္မရလို့.. သက္သက္လာရိေနတာ.. သူတို့ ဘ ဖိုရမ္ထဲမွာဆို ႏွိမ္ လို့ ျမန္မာဆို.. ျပန္ေဖာလိုက္ဦးမယ္. ဟီးး  ေအအိုင္ပီပါမွာလား ဘယ္ႏွစီးလဲ ဘရို ...


လဒ ဘ ေတြနဲ႔ တူတူပဲလို႔ ဆိုတာပဲ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> လဒ ဘ ေတြနဲ႔ တူတူပဲလို႔ ဆိုတာပဲ


ငင့္ ဒါဆို အစုတ္ ၂ စီးပဲ ေပါ့... သူမ်ားေတြ ေျပာတာေတာ့ တပ္ခ်ဳပ္ဆင္း ၾကည့္တဲ့ ဟာဆို အေပၚပိုင္း မတူဘူးေျပာတယ္.. ဘရို


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> ငင့္ ဒါဆို အစုတ္ ၂ စီးပဲ ေပါ့... သူမ်ားေတြ ေျပာတာေတာ့ တပ္ခ်ဳပ္ဆင္း ၾကည့္တဲ့ ဟာဆို အေပၚပိုင္း မတူဘူးေျပာတယ္.. ဘရို

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


>


အင္ တပ္ခ်ဳပ္က်ိတဲ့ဟာ မဟုတ္ဘူးလား အာ့မွာစာေရးထားတာေတာ့ ၀၃၅ဂ်ီ လို့ပါတယ္ေရာ.. အာ့ဆို တျခား တခုလား


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> အင္ တပ္ခ်ဳပ္က်ိတဲ့ဟာ မဟုတ္ဘူးလား အာ့မွာစာေရးထားတာေတာ့ ၀၃၅ဂ်ီ လို့ပါတယ္ေရာ.. အာ့ဆို တျခား တခုလား


I m not MAH bro. My guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> I m not MAH bro. My guess.


ျဖစ္ရင္ ေကာင္းမွာ သိခ်င္တာေတြ ေမးလို့ရတာေပါ့

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

tarpitz said:


> No Bro. The programme was started since 2013, when Vice Chairman of CMC _Fang_ Fenghui visited Myanmar. Mings are already acquired in a friendship price since then. C in C MAH also confirmed and announced about the subs in a press conference. A base for subs is almost ready in an undisclosed place. It is fixed. But Navy is not happy with this and they are still trying to negotiate with Russia for Kilos.


till now,u have no submarine experience ..nd i think this is a good call..nd kilo's r bit expensive too..i think,ur navy is not in the position to invest such amount of money right now !!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

shourov323 said:


> till now,u have no submarine experience ..nd i think this is a good call..nd kilo's r bit expensive too..i think,ur navy is not in the position to invest such amount of money right now !!


actually we have..!! sub training in India , Pakistan , Russia for years and coastal going with North Korea's Yugo class ..


----------



## Aung Zaya

Military trucks and engine assembly plant









772 and her younger brother




054 OPV


----------



## Species

Aung Zaya said:


> actually we have..!! sub training in India , Pakistan , Russia for years and coastal going with North Korea's Yugo class ..



By experience, he meant first hand experience by acquiring and maintaining submarines. BN also have been training the submariners for almost 10 years in various countries but still we can't claim to have submarine experience until recently.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ~Phoenix~

*Burmese army recruits female soldiers as it struggles to tackle rebel groups*
Poor human rights record of Burmese 'Tatmadaw' armed forces gives rise to concerns that women recruits will be abused






Burmese rebels from the All Burma Students Democratic Front North, near Laiza, Kachin state, Burma in 2012. The Burma army is recruiting female soliders to help tackle ethnic rebels Photograph: Nyein Chan Naing/EPA


Kate Hodal in Bangkok

Wednesday 16 October 2013 15.59 BSTFirst published on Wednesday 16 October 201315.59 BST

*Shares*
31

If you're a single female between the ages of 25 and 30, 1.6 metres (5ft 3in) or taller and weighing less than 59kg (130lbs), then the Tatmadaw – Burma's military – may be looking for you.

Once limited to working only as nurses in the military, Burmese women are now being actively recruited by the country's ministry of defence, according to an advert in the state-run Myanmar Ahlin newspaper, which stresses that successful candidates will be spared from serving on frontlines and instead be offered posts as second lieutenants.

A reviled entity now synonymous with human rights abuses and military coups, the Burmese army was once well respected for leading the country to independence from British colonial rule. Nobel laureate Aung San Suu Kyi's father, Aung San, was himself a general and is revered as the heroic "true father" of Burma.

Today the Burmese army is believed to be one of the largest in the region and manages a budget of $2.4bn, or 12% of total government spending – roughly four times what the country spends on health care, according to official figures.

Reformist president Thein Sein has made it an apparent priority to sign ceasefires with the country's many rebel ethnic groups, but has struggled to make any headway in the Kachin ethnic area, where a 17-year ceasefire broke down in 2011 and where fierce fighting, including the military's use of fighter jets, took place earlier this year.

This is the first time that women have been offered such posts with the Tatmadaw, but a military draft adopted in 2011 – when Burma officially moved to quasi-civilian leadership after nearly 50 years of military rule – allows for women between 18 and 27 to be drafted in times of national emergency.

Women have sometimes been press-ganged to work as porters, says Phil Robertson of Human Rights Watch, who warns that, given the army's abysmal rights record, the new recruits could find themselves sexually abused or harassed.

"Because there has been a culture of this army physically and sexually abusing women in the field as part of operations, where both rank and file soldiers have been involved in rape and other forms of sexual abuse against women – such as seizing women to porter goods and then raping them at night – then I would wonder … whether senior officers would view these women professionally or try to take advantage of them," Robertson told the Guardian.

"I think a woman would have to be quite brave to be among the first batch of recruits."


----------



## Aung Zaya

~Phoenix~ said:


> *Burmese army recruits female soldiers as it struggles to tackle rebel groups*
> Poor human rights record of Burmese 'Tatmadaw' armed forces gives rise to concerns that women recruits will be abused
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burmese rebels from the All Burma Students Democratic Front North, near Laiza, Kachin state, Burma in 2012. The Burma army is recruiting female soliders to help tackle ethnic rebels Photograph: Nyein Chan Naing/EPA
> 
> 
> Kate Hodal in Bangkok
> 
> Wednesday 16 October 2013 15.59 BSTFirst published on Wednesday 16 October 201315.59 BST
> 
> *Shares*
> 31
> 
> If you're a single female between the ages of 25 and 30, 1.6 metres (5ft 3in) or taller and weighing less than 59kg (130lbs), then the Tatmadaw – Burma's military – may be looking for you.
> 
> Once limited to working only as nurses in the military, Burmese women are now being actively recruited by the country's ministry of defence, according to an advert in the state-run Myanmar Ahlin newspaper, which stresses that successful candidates will be spared from serving on frontlines and instead be offered posts as second lieutenants.
> 
> A reviled entity now synonymous with human rights abuses and military coups, the Burmese army was once well respected for leading the country to independence from British colonial rule. Nobel laureate Aung San Suu Kyi's father, Aung San, was himself a general and is revered as the heroic "true father" of Burma.
> 
> Today the Burmese army is believed to be one of the largest in the region and manages a budget of $2.4bn, or 12% of total government spending – roughly four times what the country spends on health care, according to official figures.
> 
> Reformist president Thein Sein has made it an apparent priority to sign ceasefires with the country's many rebel ethnic groups, but has struggled to make any headway in the Kachin ethnic area, where a 17-year ceasefire broke down in 2011 and where fierce fighting, including the military's use of fighter jets, took place earlier this year.
> 
> This is the first time that women have been offered such posts with the Tatmadaw, but a military draft adopted in 2011 – when Burma officially moved to quasi-civilian leadership after nearly 50 years of military rule – allows for women between 18 and 27 to be drafted in times of national emergency.
> 
> Women have sometimes been press-ganged to work as porters, says Phil Robertson of Human Rights Watch, who warns that, given the army's abysmal rights record, the new recruits could find themselves sexually abused or harassed.
> 
> "Because there has been a culture of this army physically and sexually abusing women in the field as part of operations, where both rank and file soldiers have been involved in rape and other forms of sexual abuse against women – such as seizing women to porter goods and then raping them at night – then I would wonder … whether senior officers would view these women professionally or try to take advantage of them," Robertson told the Guardian.
> 
> "I think a woman would have to be quite brave to be among the first batch of recruits."


lol why u bring such idiots propaganda in here..!? that's totally useless.. 
first 
1. it's clearly stated these female soldiers no need to go war.. just for supporting team.. And we don't need female troops to trackle the rebels . 
2. it's not new.we're recruiting female officers for many areas since years ago.. 
3. They would die if they know how many female expert want to join army in every year..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rome333

Comon STOP throwing dirt at each other!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

~Phoenix~ said:


> They look pretty skinny? Are they well fed in the army? Oh,wait.I forgot that Myanmar is a 60-70 bn worth economy.Sorry,my bad.


Lol what do u expect from Female cadets..!? Muscles like man..!?  
Plz check your own female cadets first..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

A new 50HMG produced by Myanmar.
Licensed from CIS 50HMG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Prince of Dorne

Aung Zaya said:


> Lol what do u expect from Female cadets..!? Muscles like man..!?
> Plz check your own female cadets first..


Don't you find it funny when Bangladeshis of all people show braggadocio and act all gangsta on internet ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

ဒီမွာဘာထူးေသးလဲေဟ့

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

alaungphaya said:


> ဒီမွာဘာထူးေသးလဲေဟ့


ဟီး ျမင္တဲ့ အတိုင္းပဲ bro မင္ class ေရငုတ္ ၂ စင္းထူးတယ္

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

ကီလိုဖစ္ပါေစဗ်ားးး

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

alaungphaya said:


> ကီလိုဖစ္ပါေစဗ်ားးး


သြားၾကည့္တာေတာ့ မင္ ပဲ


----------



## Aung Zaya

New Era of Myanmar Air Force
The Myanmar Air Force operates a fleet of 20 G 120TP (+10) training aircraft equipped with Genesys Aerosystems EFIS IDU-680. The pilot training will be supported by a CBT System and one G 120TP FTD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Aung Zaya said:


>




"Know safety,no pain
No safety,now pain" 
Coolest line of the day lol


----------



## Aung Zaya

~Phoenix~ said:


> "Know safety,no pain
> No safety,now pain"
> Coolest line of the day lol


so what..? have been never seen such safety slogans in ur country..?


----------



## Place Of Space

Aung Zaya said:


> သြားၾကည့္တာေတာ့ မင္ ပဲ



What you guys are talking about?


----------



## Aung Zaya

Place Of Space said:


> What you guys are talking about?
> 
> View attachment 369607


speaking chit-chat using a local fonts bro...


----------



## ~Phoenix~

Aung Zaya said:


> so what..? have been never seen such safety slogans in ur country..?
> 
> View attachment 369571



Seen a lot of such slogans,but not that particular one.
BTW, we don't have these slogans on the walls inside hangars. Our ones are kept as neat and clean as possible.





This is the hanger of 25th Squadron "Trend-Setters" at BAF Base Zahrul Haque, Chittagong.


----------



## Place Of Space

~Phoenix~ said:


> Ching-Chong-Chang-Chung-Chee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seen alot of such slogans,but not that particular one.
> BTW,we don't have thsese slogans on the walls inside hangars.Our ones are kept as neat and clean as possible.
> View attachment 369627
> 
> This is the hanger of 25th Squadron "Trend-Setters" at BAF Base Zahrul Haque,Chittagong.



Am I the only member receive the empty square box of their posts?


----------



## Aung Zaya

Place Of Space said:


> Am I the only member receive the empty square box of their posts?
> 
> View attachment 369628


nope.. we're the only members who can see these fonts. bro


----------



## Place Of Space

Aung Zaya said:


> nope.. we're the only members who can see these fonts. bro



Thank you, I thought my computer was infected by virus... now am relaxed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Place Of Space said:


> Thank you, I thought my computer was infected by virus... now am relaxed.


Relax..!! Bro ur Pc is completely fine.. 
We usually use this kind of fonts in public forum if we want to talk in private. This font was developed long ago and can't see and can't translate with Google.

This is how we see..


----------



## Place Of Space

Aung Zaya said:


> Relax..!! Bro ur Pc is completely fine..
> We usually use this kind of fonts in public forum if we want to talk in private. This font was developed long ago and can't see and can't translate with Google.
> 
> This is how we see..
> View attachment 369630



Very cool, I want to learn this language.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Place Of Space said:


> Very cool, I want to learn this language.


ha ha.. thanks for intresting our language.. bro 
actually it's just normal Myanmar language. but its font style was developed since nearly 2 decade ago so even google doesn't know that font.. now it's still useful in talking private chat in foreign public forum. 

====================================
Type 59D/M test firing


----------



## alaungphaya

Place Of Space said:


> Am I the only member receive the empty square box of their posts?
> 
> View attachment 369628



That's how I used to see Chinese and Japanese fonts before they used to be included as standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Soltam M71 155mm howitzer of Myanmar Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Phuri

May I hear what the Burmese perspective of the clash of Border Post 9631 look like? I had only read the Thai perspective of it so I'm curious how the Burmese perspective look like?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Phuri said:


> May I hear what the Burmese perspective of the clash of Border Post 9631 look like? I had only read the Thai perspective of it so I'm curious how the Burmese perspective look like?



Very roughly, I read that a lot of medals were given out on the Burmese side and our soldiers performed better than what the Thai sources claimed. What was a major disappoinment was the airforce. AA guns couldn't hit your F-16s and the MAF failed to scramble its F-7s in time. That made the difference and led to the purchase of 32 MiG-29's and one of the densest air defence networks in ASEAN.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bennedict

*Indonesia Offers Constructive Inputs to OIC






TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Indonesia has offered constructive suggestions to members of the Organisation of Islamic Cooperation (OIC) for resolving the Rohingya Muslim minority crisis in Myanmar, Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi stated.

"(The focus is) how to build tolerance and harmony, as there is a horizontal conflict in Rakhine State. Trust has also to be built between the Muslim community and Buddhists. In this case, Indonesia will submit constructive suggestions to the OIC," Marsudi stated before the opening of the Special Session of the Council of Ministers of Foreign Affairs of the OIC on the situation of the Rohingya Muslim community in Kuala Lumpur on Thursday.

*Marsudi affirmed that Indonesia has adopted a constructive approach, as it has already sent 10 containers of food and clothing to Myanmar.*

"I will fly from Kuala Lumpur to Rangoon for a meeting. I will thereafter fly to the capital of Rakhine State where I will inaugurate two new schools built by the people of Indonesia," the minister revealed.

Marsudi said Indonesia already has six schools. The Indonesian schools are open not only to the Muslim community but also to the Hindu community.

"We are trying once again to help build tolerance and harmony at the grassroots level to affirm that the difference is no issue," she stated.

Marsudi said her side has also followed up on the Senior Officials Meeting on Thursday morning.

"During a meeting with several foreign ministers and heads of delegations, I also met OIC Secretary General Dr Yousef Bin Ahmad Al-Othaimeen, and they more or less agreed to the constructive approach to resolve the Rohingya issue, and they expect a lot from Indonesia, which is already playing such a major role in resolving issues in Rakhine State," she stated.

Marsudi confirmed that the results of the OIC meeting will be delivered to Myanmar, and Indonesia will seek to play the role of a mediator to anyone in need, as it had taken several initiatives in Myanmar.

*"We are ready to assist the Muslim community and help Myanmar resolve the problem. Hence, in addition to offering humanitarian aid, we have to convey to Myanmar to develop cooperation in the areas of police training, sharing our military experience with the Myanmar military, and promoting inter-faith dialogue. I have spoken to the minister of the United Arab Emirates to discuss this issue," the Indonesian foreign minister stated.*

Marsudi said the issue of Rohingya refugees crossing into Bangladesh had been discussed when the envoy of Myanmar had visited Bangladesh.

"The sending of a special envoy was also a follow-up to the results of my meeting with Aung San Su Kyi. Thereafter, I flew to Bangladesh. I also conveyed whether it is possible for Myanmar to send a special envoy to hold discussions with Bangladesh. Eventually, the state councilor was sent to Dhaka to discuss the refugee issue," she noted.

*What makes us happy is that they could communicate to manage border-related issues between the two countries, she added.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Phuri

alaungphaya said:


> Very roughly, I read that a lot of medals were given out on the Burmese side and our soldiers performed better than what the Thai sources claimed. What was a major disappoinment was the airforce. AA guns couldn't hit your F-16s and the MAF failed to scramble its F-7s in time. That made the difference and led to the purchase of 32 MiG-29's and one of the densest air defence networks in ASEAN.


If I remembered correctly, Thai sources claimed that Burmese F-7 were in Israel receiving upgrades, the A-5 were in so bad a shape that barely any of them can fly. However, they did report Super Galeb strafing Thai forces.

We also handed out a lot of medals as well. Myanmar's deployment of T-72S to the area worried command and that lead to the purchase of 11 Oplot-T and 140 VT-4 to complement the old Pattons. MiG-29 lead Thailand to purchase more and modernize the current F-16 fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alaungphaya

Phuri said:


> If I remembered correctly, Thai sources claimed that Burmese F-7 were in Israel receiving upgrades, the A-5 were in so bad a shape that barely any of them can fly. However, they did report Super Galeb strafing Thai forces.
> 
> We also handed out a lot of medals as well. Myanmar's deployment of T-72S to the area worried command and that lead to the purchase of 11 Oplot-T and 140 VT-4 to complement the old Pattons. MiG-29 lead Thailand to purchase more and modernize the current F-16 fleet.



VT-4's? That's a recent purchase isn't it?


----------



## Phuri

alaungphaya said:


> VT-4's? That's a recent purchase isn't it?


Yeah, Ukraine simply can't filled the Oplot quotas so we have to look somewhere else.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Bennedict said:


> *Indonesia Offers Constructive Inputs to OIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEMPO.CO*, *Jakarta* - Indonesia has offered constructive suggestions to members of the Organisation of Islamic Cooperation (OIC) for resolving the Rohingya Muslim minority crisis in Myanmar, Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi stated.
> 
> "(The focus is) how to build tolerance and harmony, as there is a horizontal conflict in Rakhine State. Trust has also to be built between the Muslim community and Buddhists. In this case, Indonesia will submit constructive suggestions to the OIC," Marsudi stated before the opening of the Special Session of the Council of Ministers of Foreign Affairs of the OIC on the situation of the Rohingya Muslim community in Kuala Lumpur on Thursday.
> 
> *Marsudi affirmed that Indonesia has adopted a constructive approach, as it has already sent 10 containers of food and clothing to Myanmar.*
> 
> "I will fly from Kuala Lumpur to Rangoon for a meeting. I will thereafter fly to the capital of Rakhine State where I will inaugurate two new schools built by the people of Indonesia," the minister revealed.
> 
> Marsudi said Indonesia already has six schools. The Indonesian schools are open not only to the Muslim community but also to the Hindu community.
> 
> "We are trying once again to help build tolerance and harmony at the grassroots level to affirm that the difference is no issue," she stated.
> 
> Marsudi said her side has also followed up on the Senior Officials Meeting on Thursday morning.
> 
> "During a meeting with several foreign ministers and heads of delegations, I also met OIC Secretary General Dr Yousef Bin Ahmad Al-Othaimeen, and they more or less agreed to the constructive approach to resolve the Rohingya issue, and they expect a lot from Indonesia, which is already playing such a major role in resolving issues in Rakhine State," she stated.
> 
> Marsudi confirmed that the results of the OIC meeting will be delivered to Myanmar, and Indonesia will seek to play the role of a mediator to anyone in need, as it had taken several initiatives in Myanmar.
> 
> *"We are ready to assist the Muslim community and help Myanmar resolve the problem. Hence, in addition to offering humanitarian aid, we have to convey to Myanmar to develop cooperation in the areas of police training, sharing our military experience with the Myanmar military, and promoting inter-faith dialogue. I have spoken to the minister of the United Arab Emirates to discuss this issue," the Indonesian foreign minister stated.*
> 
> Marsudi said the issue of Rohingya refugees crossing into Bangladesh had been discussed when the envoy of Myanmar had visited Bangladesh.
> 
> "The sending of a special envoy was also a follow-up to the results of my meeting with Aung San Su Kyi. Thereafter, I flew to Bangladesh. I also conveyed whether it is possible for Myanmar to send a special envoy to hold discussions with Bangladesh. Eventually, the state councilor was sent to Dhaka to discuss the refugee issue," she noted.
> 
> *What makes us happy is that they could communicate to manage border-related issues between the two countries, she added.*


really appreciated Indonesia's effort upon Myanmar.  
suggestions with good will should be like this.. it's a lot better than Malaysia Najib's aggressive words..



Bennedict said:


> *"We are ready to assist the Muslim community and help Myanmar resolve the problem. Hence, in addition to offering humanitarian aid, we have to convey to Myanmar to develop cooperation in the areas of police training, sharing our military experience with the Myanmar military, and promoting inter-faith dialogue. I have spoken to the minister of the United Arab Emirates to discuss this issue," the Indonesian foreign minister stated.*


this is nice..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Place Of Space said:


> Am I the only member receive the empty square box of their posts?
> 
> View attachment 369628


Better use Enigma machine to decipher it.


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> View attachment 370279


what is that means..? bro any difference with former version..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dy1022

Phuri said:


> If I remembered correctly, Thai sources claimed that Burmese F-7 were in Israel receiving upgrades, the A-5 were in so bad a shape that barely any of them can fly. However, they did report Super Galeb strafing Thai forces.
> 
> We also handed out a lot of medals as well. Myanmar's deployment of T-72S to the area worried command and that lead to the purchase of 11 Oplot-T and 140 VT-4 to complement the old Pattons. MiG-29 lead Thailand to purchase more and modernize the current F-16 fleet.








140 VT-4? wasn't 49 only ???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> what is that means..? bro any difference with former version..


No change.


----------



## Phuri

dy1022 said:


> 140 VT-4? wasn't 49 only ???


That's the first deal, There includes the option to buy 153 tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myanmar SF Testin corner shot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar revealed first ATR 42 MPA aircraft.
Two new ATR 42 aircrafts are being converted into MPA version since two years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Myanmar revealed first ATR 42 MPA aircraft.
> Two new ATR 42 aircrafts are being converted into MPA version since two years ago.
> 
> View attachment 371276


 now i got why MM bought many ATR 42..  waiting next AEW or AW&C...  special thanks to Israeli Elbit system...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

That makes a lot of sense. The 42 is a very versatile plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ~Phoenix~

tarpitz said:


> Myanmar revealed first ATR 42 MPA aircraft.
> Two new ATR 42 aircrafts are being converted into MPA version since two years ago.
> 
> View attachment 371276



Can't you get sophiscated MPA instead of converted civil birdies?



Kira.


----------



## tarpitz

~Phoenix~ said:


> Can't you get sophiscated MPA instead of converted civil birdies?
> 
> 
> 
> Kira.


Apart from the US and its allies, most of other countries use converted MPA aircrafts.
Converting ATR 42s into MPAs with the help of Israel is the only best option we have.
Converted ATR 42 MPAs are much better than Do 228.
Israel has many experience in converting civilian ones into MPA by installing their state of the art ELM- 2022 ES MPA suite.
ELM- 2022 ES Airborne Maritime Surveillance AESA RADAR of Israeli ELTA Systems Ltd is quite a sophisticated one.
Our ATR 42 MPAs with ELM-2022ES radar are force-multiplier for operational missions in the maritime theater such as: 

Maritime Surveillance and EEZ Patrol
Law Enforcement and Fishery Protection
Search and Rescue Location and Support
Air-to-Air Surveillance
Air-to-Ground Surveillance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alaungphaya

There are very few dedicated maritime patrol craft. What matters is the avionics suite. Outside of that you just need a plane.

Infact, our incumbent Islanders are closer to being pure MPAs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

~Phoenix~ said:


> Can't you get sophiscated MPA instead of converted civil birdies?
> Kira.


ELM- 2022 ES MPA suite itself is sophiscated and one of the best in its class..  

*ELM- 2022 ES Airborne Maritime Surveillance AESA RADAR*

The ELM-2022ES is a modern X-Band Multi-mode airborne maritime surveillance radar incorporating Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) technology and advanced features derived from the extensive operational experience of the ELM-2022 radar family.
The ELM-2022ES features high redundancy, graceful degradation, high-reliability and high mission availability.

*Main Features*

AESA technology for high probability of target interception, high availability and graceful degradation
Digital beam forming
Long-range maritime surveillance, up to 200 nm (large targets detected up to the horizon)
Detection of small targets in various sea states
Range profile, ISAR and CSAR classification modes
Strip and Spot Synthetic Aperture (SAR) imaging and GMTI as ISR support to ground operation
Navigation and weather modes
Integrated IFF/AIS system
Air-to-Air mode
ECCM capabilities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> ELM- 2022 ES MPA suite itself is sophiscated and one of the best in its class..
> 
> *ELM- 2022 ES Airborne Maritime Surveillance AESA RADAR*
> 
> The ELM-2022ES is a modern X-Band Multi-mode airborne maritime surveillance radar incorporating Active Electronically Scanned Array (AESA) technology and advanced features derived from the extensive operational experience of the ELM-2022 radar family.
> The ELM-2022ES features high redundancy, graceful degradation, high-reliability and high mission availability.
> 
> *Main Features*
> 
> AESA technology for high probability of target interception, high availability and graceful degradation
> Digital beam forming
> Long-range maritime surveillance, up to 200 nm (large targets detected up to the horizon)
> Detection of small targets in various sea states
> Range profile, ISAR and CSAR classification modes
> Strip and Spot Synthetic Aperture (SAR) imaging and GMTI as ISR support to ground operation
> Navigation and weather modes
> Integrated IFF/AIS system
> Air-to-Air mode
> ECCM capabilities


It is indeed a leapfrog technology for a small country like us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

~Phoenix~ said:


> Hmm,decent.Small 60 billion worth economies should be happy with that.
> Meow.
> Kira.


this is investment to protect our maritime EEZ.. i will get another 3 at the end of this year.. 
and it's a lot better than Dornier Do 228..  but Dornier Do 228 is also good one and enough for small maritime area country like BD.. 

BTW Myanmar's GDP is US$ 74B in *2015* according to IMF data.. and per capita is $1420 in *2015*... 
https://www.gfmag.com/global-data/country-data/myanmar-gdp-country-report
Bangladesh is US$ 240B in 2017 and per capita is 1500 in 2017. 
in PPP , surprise..! BD is just US$ 4200 in 2017 and Myanmar is US$ 5953 in 2016..  now happy..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Evolution of Frigates in Myanmar Navy

771 corvette is the first major surface ship built by Myanmar Navy in late 1990s.






F 11 frigate was the first frigate built by Myanmar Navy in 2010. Some people thoght that Myanmar frigate is a Chinese design. But infact it is just an enlarged version of 771 corvette.





F 12 used the same hull as F 11. But a lot of improvements can be seen ... such as hangar and RCS reduced superstructure.





F 14 is completely a new frigate though it maintains some features as F 12. The hull is very different from F 12 with stealth shape. Myanmar is now building fourth frigate which is larger than F 12 & 14 with 135 metre long and stealth features





---
Bangladeshi population living below poverty line is more than the total population of Myanmar.
Your country is 5 times smaller than Myanmar.
But your population is 3 times larger than Myanmar.
And your GDP is just twice.
You are Not China. We are Not Luxemburg.
You still think that GDP per capita is not important in comparing Myn & BD economy?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

~Phoenix~ said:


> PS : You'll get 3 MPA? You? WTF,dude,check your grammar!


so tell me which one is wrong grammatically in that sentense..? just usage is wrong..  u should learn first which one is grammar and which one is usage.. u will feel a lot better..


----------



## Aung Zaya

~Phoenix~ said:


> Per capita? Even Louxemburg has a MUCH higher GDP per capita than China,but whos economy is better? Per capita is pretty much worthless in comparison.
> For GDP ( Nominal ) $240>$60-70 As usual
> For GDP ( PPP ),Bangladesh's total is 580 billion (2014-15 ) and Myanmar is 280 billion,so we are around twice as large as you in PPP field,happy?


neither GDP nor per capita alone cant decide country's real economy state..  just compare with BD and Vietnam which is lower than ur GDP.. which is better..? 



tarpitz said:


> Bangladeshi population living below poverty line is moer than the total population of Myanmar.
> Your country is 5 times smaller than Myanmar.
> But your population is 3 times larger than Myanmar.
> And your GDP is just twice.
> You are Not China. We are Not Luxemburg.
> You still think that GDP per capita is not important in comparing Myn & BD economy?


Good Shot.. bro he dont know where he live in..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

~Phoenix~ said:


> You got bigger coastline and borders with more countries so its expected.
> PS : You'll get 3 MPA? You? WTF,dude,check your grammar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Per capita? Even Louxemburg has a MUCH higher GDP per capita than China,but whos economy is better? Per capita is pretty much worthless in comparison.
> For GDP ( Nominal ) $240>$60-70 As usual
> For GDP ( PPP ),Bangladesh's total is 580 billion (2014-15 ) and Myanmar is 280 billion,so we are around twice as large as you in PPP field,happy?
> 
> Now don't come up comparing a 60-70 billion worth economy to Bangladesh's one ^_^
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Kira.


ouff,not again bro..they have their strong sides nd we have ours..so,stop comparing ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MAM 02 240mm MLRS
max range - 60Km


----------



## alaungphaya

Species said:


> I wish Myanmar all the luck but I think it's not good comparing Myanmar with Bangladesh because the economies of the two countries are in different levels so the comparison is unequal. Bangladesh's equal competitor would be Vietnam and Myanmar's equal competitor would be Laos or Cambodia.



So why is our military ranked above yours in every metric? I would say it was more than a fair comparison despite our economy being about half the size of yours. You won't get anywhere near Vietnam in your lifetime. You should aim for parity with Myanmar (though unlikely you will achieve it).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Species said:


> See, I knew you will come up with another joke which is why I don't really interact with your kind. There is hardly anything more laughable than a monkey from a country that is even struggling to fight some rebel armies of teenagers, comments on others' martial capacity. Or are you talking about ancient wars? I can give you on that, every nation has something to boast while talking about that, even those primitive tribes of Andaman.
> 
> Be it troop numbers (including the paramilitary), military spending, level of manufacturing capability, we are already ahead of Myanmar and the difference will just continue to grow further. As I said, you should be comparing yourselves with countries of your level: Laos and Cambodia. I can understand aiming higher will make you achieve higher, but the way you boast things that are still way above your capabilities, it only makes you look like you are yet to achieve Homo Sapiens status.
> 
> I though wish Myanmar all the best. People in Bangladesh hardly know about this country. I hope Myanmar gets more visible on the global stage positively.



You can insult us as much as you want but nothing you say is true. You are no match for us militarily. Your budget is below ours according to exchange rate adjusted figures from SIPRI ($3.2B vs $2.5 for BD in 2015)

https://www.sipri.org/military-expenditure-map

You have fewer armed forces (500k vs 220k)

http://data.worldbank.org/indicator/MS.MIL.TOTL.P1

You have a much weaker airforce (common knowledge), much fewer tanks (common knowledge), a much weaker air defence network (common knowledge), no capacity for air launched ASMs and no attack helicopters. Even your navy is only about on par with ours and that's because of two crapped out submarines (which we are about to acquire soon anyway).

We can also manufacture (not just assemble, actually manufacture) armoured vehicles, frigates, small arms, small arms munitions, mortars and MLRS etc.

We also assemble our own aircraft, armour and IFV's. You have nothing close to this ability.

I am not boasting, I am just laying out the facts. It's up to you as to whether you are mature enough to face reality.

As for our global visibility, I am going to assume that you have never lived outside of your country. The international media have run stories about us non-stop for the past 5 years (no not just about Rohingyas). Do you ever read the BBC, Guardian, Straits Times, NYT? Ofcourse you don't.

I do admit, I don't have the same cordial intentions towards your nation and not just because of the Rohingyas (your population overspill). You guys are historically the underclass here. You used to work as coolies for the British. Now you work as ditch diggers, latrine cleaners, butchers, rickshaw drivers etc. here in Yangon. All good, honest work but to think that a nation of coolies can have the temerity to talk to us as if we are your equals offends me.


----------



## Caan

let's hope for the best for both countries, BD and MYM . back to the topic guys

Do you have LST ships and oil tankers?
thanks for sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Species said:


> So as I thought, as*-kissing by some trolls has rotted your brain. That's what happens when people with low comprehension ability spend too much time on online forums.
> 
> Myanmar's economy is 1/4th of Bangladesh, you are nowhere near us. We have a much larger industrial base as well as a pool of seasoned domestic entrepreneurs with a good amount of capital.
> 
> Talking about military, which index are you referring to? Global Firepower? Their source is wikipedia and user contributions.
> 
> Despite the fact that military modernization has just begun since 2009, we already have a more powerful Navy than yours, our Army is more professional and better trained than Tatmadaw and if we include our huge paramilitary, you won't even be seen anywhere near. However, Airforce remains a weakness. But given that we are now taking our military modernization as a top priority, it is just a matter of time before our conventional military strength is on par with at least Pakistan. Myanmar has never been a benchmark for us, simply because nobody here cares about this country other than the Rohingya issue. Our threat perception is also centered around India.



Powerful Navy of Bangladesh?
Best joke of the year.
You have 6 frigates. Out of 6 frigates, 5 are older than their commanding officers of those ships. All 5 ships were launched between 1970s and 1980s.
The newest frigate BNS Bangabandhu was launched in 2001. BNS Bangabandhu is a problematic frigate. It was recommissioned again and again.
No need to mention about your Ming class subs.
International Naval analysts regarded your navy as an old and junk one.
Your navy is just like a powerful Naval Museum with old ships. Not a powerful navy.

Wanna talk about ECONOMY?
Never forget that number of people living below poverty line in Bangladesh is more than the total population of Myanmar.
That is the reason why many Bangladeshis illegally migrated into Myanmar as so called Rohingya.



shourov323 said:


> ur soldiers still wear sandels but u r shouting about ur defence industry..??!!...really??.first give them a pair of fine boot..



Never forget that you have a military with *the history of Mutiny*.
Your generals and families were killed by their own soldiers.
Rebellion against authority is a shame.
Very very undisciplined military you have.
Before talking about other countries, just train you soldiers to behave like the soldiers.
Equipment can be upgraded but history cannot be hidden.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

tarpitz said:


> Powerful Navy of Bangladesh?
> Best joke of the year.
> You have 6 frigates. Out of 6 frigates, 5 are older than their commanding officers of those ships. All 5 ships were launched between 1970s and 1980s.
> The newest frigate BNS Bangabandhu was launched in 2001. BNS Bangabandhu is a problematic frigate. It was recommissioned again and again.
> No need to mention about your Ming class subs.
> International Naval analysts regarded your navy as an old and junk one.
> Your navy is just like a powerful Naval Museum with old ships. Not a powerful navy.
> 
> Wanna talk about ECONOMY?
> Never forget that number of people living below poverty line in Bangladesh is more than the total population of Myanmar.
> That is the reason why many Bangladeshis illegally migrated into Myanmar as so called Rohingya.
> 
> 
> 
> Never forget that you have a military with *the history of Mutiny*.
> Your generals and families were killed by their own soldiers.
> Rebellion against authority is a shame.
> Very very undisciplined military you have.
> Before talking about other countries, just train you soldiers to behave like the soldiers.
> Equipment can be upgraded but history cannot be hidden.



I was wondering bro are you Chinese or Myanmar national?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Nilgiri said:


> I was wondering bro are you Chinese or Myanmar national?


A Myanmar citizen of Chinese descent living and working in China.

Upgraded version of Mi 2 light observation helicopter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

hmmm Indonesian Navy own at least 11 fully functional Mi 2 Hoplite but never officially accepted them because of working paper and legal mess, what a pity though. So they still using Bo105 scout and light attack copter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

Species said:


> See, you have to rely on outdated data to substantiate your fake boast. Let me show you the latest ones.
> 
> Military budget: In 2016, total defence budget of Bangladesh was $2.8 billion (http://www.janes.com/article/60959/bangladesh-boosts-defence-budget), if internal security budget is included it will stand at some $6-7 billion, For Myanmar it's what $2.4 billion? The most important point is the budget for Bangladesh is increasing but for Myanmar it's decreasing every year.
> 
> Troops: We have have added two new divisions since the date your source had its information while another two divisions are under the process of being added. Now if we include our paramilitary forces as well like how tatmadaw does, it will stand at 6 million. I am not going to mention your numbers since they are nowhere near close.
> 
> Manufacturing: You do know about our private industrial capacity be it shipbuilding, electronics, ICT? It's way higher than what you could have in a decade. This could easily be transformed into military manufacturing. In any case, our defence inudustry is already being modernized and with increasing budget it will grow further.
> 
> As for my outside residence, yes I have lived out of my country and with privileges which you could never be able to have. You think people all over the world are glued to the international news page of these media outlets to know about your country? Though, you do have achieved some sort of visibility in the Muslim countries, however, as primitive tribal people.
> 
> Okay, I don't want to do this but have you ever heard of the term "scheduled castes" or the "untouchables" or "Adivasis"? That's how your lot is known in the subcontinent. Heck, even touching you lot is considered a sin by many. And I really don't want to write down the details on how you people are treated, as that will just make the mods putting me into rest. However, google is your friend.
> 
> I really don't have to rely on some filthy literature by some primitive monks (from where you got your information) on who were who during the British rule. The Imperial Gazetteers are publically available online and they do tell me that people from our region used to work as civil servants and military personnel in Burma, ruling over your people, perhaps, that's where your grudge comes from.
> 
> My wishes were in good intentions, coming out of sympathy to your deplorable situation. I, however, don't know if giving good wishes is considered a good or bad omen in your tribe.



Don't talk too much.
It is very simple that you have only two neighbours, India and Myanmar. But both India and Myanmar are trying to fence their borders along Bangladesh. It means that Bangladesh people are going to be surrounded by the fence very soon. India and Myanmar fenced their borders because they thought Bangladesh is a failed state and they afraid that people of Bangladesh might still mass migrated into their countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Caan said:


> let's hope for the best for both countries, BD and MYM . back to the topic guys
> 
> Do you have LST ships and oil tankers?
> thanks for sharing


we are operating 2 tankers hull.no 608 and 609 but we dont have LST till now.. bro 
as first , we're almost order 2 LPD from Indonesia but later Navy had canceled. i dont know why. most possibility is due to sanction.. we're trying to get C295 too but failed..





madokafc said:


> So they still using Bo105 scout and light attack copter



Bo105 is also a nice helicopter.. and u Indonesia have a licensed production line... how many Bo105 have produced by Indonesia till now.. ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PKJammer



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


>


what type of MG....? bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> what type of MG....? bro



Looks like PKM...dust cover is the giveaway for me

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Aung Zaya said:


> we are operating 2 tankers hull.no 608 and 609 but we dont have LST till now.. bro
> as first , we're almost order 2 LPD from Indonesia but later Navy had canceled. i dont know why. most possibility is due to sanction.. we're trying to get C295 too but failed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bo105 is also a nice helicopter.. and u Indonesia have a licensed production line... how many Bo105 have produced by Indonesia till now.. ?
> View attachment 373351



got more than 40 units, Red Cross, SAR Department, Navy and Army is the primary user

most are being armed with Gun pod and Rocket pod

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

shourov323 said:


> BNS BB is a prblematic frigate??!!!!!! where did u find that info,buddy??it was out of service bcoz of political reason..nd only one time it was out of service..nd to be honest ,it can wipe out ur whole fleet..nd when we bought chinese secnd hand frigates ur generals rushed into china nd u bought the most older version of that frigate.. about sub..these 2 rusty boats r enuf to keep ur whole navy on the run....nd mark my word,u will buy ming subs also....yeah,now u r making frigates in ur shipyards but these so called stealth(!!!) ships use Manpads !!..even our 056 corvette can take down ur frigates !!..


Nothing to reply. Just kept laughing... hah hah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Nabil365 said:


> Only if you had things to reply with but you guys don't really have it.Some "stealth" frigates that uses manpads as aerial defence is the best you can get.


Before talking about others, just upgrade your frigates AD systems, coz only the BNS Bangabanghu has a SHORAD and the rest of your old (might be older than you) frigates are still using WW 2 era manual AA gun like 37 mm.
For the aerial threats, our potential adversary doesn't even have a proper Air Force. 
An inferior Air Force with cold war era aircrafts which have no precision capabilities is not a threat at all.
So frigates with 3M47 Gibka (Igla) can take on F 7s and old model MiG 29s.
But our Air Force will complete their job before the hostile aircrafts get close to the frigates.
hah haa....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Commander in Chief in Mi17 and Mi2 overhaul plant..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Gonjo said:


> He is a confused citizen. Substandard in our patriotic standard.
> 
> 
> 
> Yah... Myanmar is a poor country, that claims to build stealth ship instead of feeding their people. Thats why we are laughing. Hahahahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> Means your failed country wasn't even fit for you to feed. And, you fled your motherland for good. So thats why we are asking, develop yourself economically. You had to get on to Decent level, by leaving your country. Alas.
> 
> 
> 
> Brother upgrading our economy than defense is our priority. GDP Nominal of ours is $205 Billion and yours is $74 Billion. But our defence ranking is lower. So, you can see what is our priority. And, we are doing the right thing.



Oh ... poor Bengali ...
You forgot everything about your own country.
Let me remind you.

In Bangladesh, 31.5% of the population lives below the national poverty line.
In Bangladesh, only 56.6% of the population aged 15 years and above is employed.
Never forget that you have to feed 160 million people with 205 Billion GDP.
Your population density is 1236.81 per sq km. It means that every Bangladeshi got just 28 meter x 28 meter of land.
More than 8 million Bangladeshis are working in other countries (including Myanmar) as labourers. In this case you ranked 5th in the world.

Bangladesh ranked 22nd in Global Terror Index.
Bangladesh will be completely surrounded by border fence constructed by Myanmar and Indian in coming years.

Bangladesh is sinking into the sea millimeter by millimeter each year.
Mighty Bangladesh Army is the only army in the region with the history of mutiny.
So ... my suggestion for you is "Stop talking."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bennedict

Aung Zaya said:


> we are operating 2 tankers hull.no 608 and 609 but we dont have LST till now.. bro
> as first , we're almost order 2 LPD from Indonesia but later Navy had canceled. i dont know why. most possibility is due to sanction.. we're trying to get C295 too but failed..



Myanmar is definetly should acquire Makassar-class. Myanmar could approach Indonesia again to negotiate, since the sanctions imposed by UN on Myanmar has been eased, i'm pretty sure PT PAL would eager to export these to Myanmar.












Phillipines acquired two (hull only) for only ~USD$35 million (est), if you want full package with weapons and sensors included, the price still below ~US$70 million dollars each (est), a very attractive price indeed. 






Or, if you can wait, PT PAL has already designed an improved, fatter, 150 meter version of Makassar which already being offered to Malaysia. If Malaysia did order, then PT PAL can proceed to build it, and thus it will be available for sale.





And, since we're under good relations, our govt are always open for negotiate

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Don't troll here. This is about Myanmar Defence. Not Bangladeshi. I just don't understand why Bengali trollers came here. Better get out.



Aung Zaya said:


> Commander in Chief in Mi17 and Mi2 overhaul plant..
> View attachment 373528
> 
> View attachment 373527


Mi 2s with new weather radar and new engines are very useful in patrolling and observation role.
Mi 2s are being extensively used in Rakhine region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Mi 2s with new weather radar and new engines are very useful in patrolling and observation role.
> Mi 2s are being extensively used in Rakhine region.


Yes. bro
using small heli like Mi-2 in Rakhine is cost-effective.. our Mi-17 also got a new rader..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Bennedict said:


> Myanmar is definetly should acquire Makassar-class. Myanmar could approach Indonesia again to negotiate, since the sanctions imposed by UN on Myanmar has been eased, i'm pretty sure PT PAL would eager to export these to Myanmar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Phillipines acquired two (hull only) for only ~USD$35 million (est), if you want full package with weapons and sensors included, the price still below ~US$70 million dollars each (est), a very attractive price indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, if you can wait, PT PAL has already designed an improved, fatter, 150 meter version of Makassar which already being offered to Malaysia. If Malaysia did order, then PT PAL can proceed to build it, and thus it will be available for sale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, since we're under good relations, our govt are always open for negotiate




yes. i agreed..!! we should try Makassar-class again.. it's totally worth.. and it can be used in many roles.. hospital ships , troops and cargo carriers and command center etc.. but as u know , the sanction eased is not included the arms.. so the most possible we can get is the only hull.. if we can get them , we should order at least 2...

====================================================
Intresting new...!!
*Myanmar in advanced negotiations to licence-build JF-17 fighter*
*Anthony Davis, Yangon* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
01 February 2017




A PAF JF-17 Thunder being demonstrated at the 2015 Paris Air Show. Myanmar is in negotiations to licence-build the third-generation fighter. Source: PA
After deciding to purchase 16 JF-17 Thunder multi-role combat aircraft in 2015, Myanmar is now in advanced negotiations with Pakistan to also licence-build the third-generation fighter, defence industry sources in Yangon and sources close to the Myanmar Air Force (MAF) told _Jane's_ in mid-January.

If an agreement is reached, Myanmar's bid to manufacture the single-engine combat aircraft - co-developed by the Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC) and China's Chengdu Aerospace Corporation (CAC) - could mark a significant step forward in the country's efforts to expand its local defence industry.

As the MAF phases out its obsolete fleet of F-7M Airguard and A-5C 'Fantan' combat aircraft purchased from China in the 1990s, licensed production of the JF-17 Thunder would also mean that the aircraft will likely become the MAF's workhorse over the coming decades in much the same way as it has moved to prominence within the Pakistan Air Force (PAF).

At least 70 of the fighters are in service with the PAF, with the first ones having entered service in 2009. Expectations are that the PAF will induct up to 150 JF-17 Thunder fighters in the coming years.

The first of 16 imported JF-17s ordered by Myanmar are expected to go into service with the MAF later this year. Speaking on condition of anonymity, sources told _Jane's_ that these aircraft will be of the Block II variant, which was first rolled out from the PAC's Kamra plant in 2015 and which, unlike the Block I variant, features an air-to-air refuelling capability and improved avionics and electronics.

It is unclear whether later deliveries to the MAF will include the far more advanced Block III variant being produced at Kamra since last year. Sources told _Jane's_ that in the context of ongoing negotiations on licensed production, *Myanmar is seeking to produce the aircraft's Block III variant.*
http://www.janes.com/article/67387/myanmar-in-advanced-negotiations-to-licence-build-jf-17-fighter

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Myint Myat

I had a feeling there would be tech transfer somewhere down the line. Didn't think it would be this quick. Great job!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myint Myat said:


> I had a feeling there would be tech transfer somewhere down the line. Didn't think it would be this quick. Great job!


welcome to PDF bro..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Myint Myat said:


> I had a feeling there would be tech transfer somewhere down the line. Didn't think it would be this quick. Great job!


Welcome Bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Welcome Bro


bro how do think about our JF-17 tot..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myanmar Mi-35P fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

122 mm D 30-2s in action.
D 30-2 were used extensively in Battle of Laukai and Battle of Gidon.
224 122mm D 30-2s are in service with Myanmar Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

First batch of female paratroopers completed their jumps and just commissioned today.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> First batch of female paratroopers completed their jumps and just commissioned today.
> 
> View attachment 374040
> View attachment 374041
> View attachment 374042
> View attachment 374043
> View attachment 374044
> View attachment 374045


And some people want to say no woman dare to enter Myanmar army.. Lol

Old photos of testing UGV series.. Throw back to 2010

















Old new about Getting 50 UGV system from Nexter Robotics.. 
http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2014/02/nexter-robotics-announces-first-sale.html?m=1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz




----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> bro how do think about our JF-17 tot..?



Is there a planned aviation complex for assembly? Will myanmar manufacture anything or it will be full kit delivery?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Is there a planned aviation complex for assembly? Will myanmar manufacture anything or it will be full kit delivery?


Yes. we already have a planned complex for assembly. that's why we're talking in advance with PAC.we're negotiation for 1st one.. but best thing we can hope is getting full kit delivery and assembling at home. we already talked with China for this too. as u know , our current rakhine problem is not stable. talking to both China and PAC would be save us from stopping the supplies for assembly..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> Yes. we already have a planned complex for assembly. that's why we're talking in advance with PAC.we're negotiation for 1st one.. but best thing we can hope is getting full kit delivery and assembling at home. we already talked with China for this too. as u know , our current rakhine problem is not stable. talking to both China and PAC would be save us from stopping the supplies for assembly..


First 3 a/c will be assembled in China and the rest will be in Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myanmar Navy and Indonesia's PT PAL in LPD talks*






The Myanmar Navy (MN) and Indonesian naval shipbuilder PT PAL are in talks over the MN's potential purchase of landing platform docks (LPDs) to bolster sealift and amphibious capabilities,* IHS Jane's understands.*

The two parties have recently entered what have been described to IHS Jane's as "preliminary discussions" about the MN's acquisition of a small number of vessels based on PT PAL's Makassar-class LPD, which in turn is based on a design by South Korea's Dae Sun Shipbuilding and Engineering.

PT PAL has delivered five Makassar-class LPDs to the Indonesian Navy and in June signed a contract to supply the Philippine Navy (PN) with two LPDs based on the same design.

Myanmar Navy and Indonesia's PT PAL in LPD talks | Kaskus - The Largest Indonesian Community
we already talked with Indonesia. we still want to negotiation with Indonesia for couple of LPD. it will restart within next few years. 



tarpitz said:


> First 3 a/c will be assembled in China and the rest will be in Myanmar.


i dont understand this..bro my understanding is our birds ( ruby ) is now manufacturing in PAC. the delivery will start at the end of this year. so 3 birds u said is different order from China..? so we're talking with China , not Pak..?

according to jane , we 're seeking licensed-build for *block 3*...

Sources told _Jane's_ that in the context of ongoing negotiations on licensed production, Myanmar is seeking to produce the aircraft's Block III variant.

so we're ordering the next batch of block 3...?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> *Myanmar Navy and Indonesia's PT PAL in LPD talks*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Myanmar Navy (MN) and Indonesian naval shipbuilder PT PAL are in talks over the MN's potential purchase of landing platform docks (LPDs) to bolster sealift and amphibious capabilities,* IHS Jane's understands.*
> 
> The two parties have recently entered what have been described to IHS Jane's as "preliminary discussions" about the MN's acquisition of a small number of vessels based on PT PAL's Makassar-class LPD, which in turn is based on a design by South Korea's Dae Sun Shipbuilding and Engineering.
> 
> PT PAL has delivered five Makassar-class LPDs to the Indonesian Navy and in June signed a contract to supply the Philippine Navy (PN) with two LPDs based on the same design.
> 
> Myanmar Navy and Indonesia's PT PAL in LPD talks | Kaskus - The Largest Indonesian Community
> we already talked with Indonesia. we still want to negotiation with Indonesia for couple of LPD. it will restart within next few years.
> 
> 
> i dont understand this..bro my understanding is our birds ( ruby ) is now manufacturing in PAC. the delivery will start at the end of this year. so 3 birds u said is different order from China..? so we're talking with China , not Pak..?
> 
> according to jane , we 're seeking licensed-build for *block 3*...
> 
> Sources told _Jane's_ that in the context of ongoing negotiations on licensed production, Myanmar is seeking to produce the aircraft's Block III variant.
> 
> so we're ordering the next batch of block 3...?



Yes. I think we acquired those from China and not from Pak because pilots are already sent to China for training.
But the first batch of Blk 2 will not be assembled in Myanmar. Those will be manufactured in China and will be used for conversion training. 
The rest, which are probably Block 3, will be assembled in Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Yes. I think we acquired those from China and not from Pak because pilots are already sent to China for training.
> But the first batch of Blk 2 will not be assembled in Myanmar. Those will be manufactured in China and will be used for conversion training.
> The rest, which are probably Block 3, will be assembled in Myanmar.


i saw one pak member's comment which said the rubies will send to China for maiden flight after the assembly work. probably , the birds will be sent in direct delivery from China to Myanmar instead from Pak. Myanmar trainee and officers in China will test and accept them.even may be finally taking them home by themselves. 

i dont have high hope for block 3 which is being developed and not finished yet even for PAF.. we may get our first JF-17 block 3 in 2020 even if Pak accept the deal..


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> i saw one pak member's comment which said the rubies will send to China for maiden flight after the assembly work. probably , the birds will be sent in direct delivery from China to Myanmar instead from Pak. Myanmar trainee and officers in China will test and accept them.even may be finally taking them home by themselves.
> 
> i dont have high hope for block 3 which is being developed and not finished yet even for PAF.. we may get our first JF-17 block 3 in 2020 even if Pak accept the deal..


MAF doesn't need JF 17 urgently bro.
MiGs are already being upgraded.
Yak 130 will come very soon. As far as I know, our Yak 130 are dedicated for ground attack role with PGM capabilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

tarpitz said:


> MAF doesn't need JF 17 urgently bro.
> MiGs are already being upgraded.
> Yak 130 will come very soon. As far as I know, our Yak 130 are dedicated for ground attack role with PGM capabilities.


can you provide Mig upgrade news link ?
how many Yak 130 are you buying ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> can you provide Mig upgrade news link ?
> how many Yak 130 are you buying ?


as far as i know , we bought total 8 Yak-130 with one training simulator.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

BDforever said:


> can you provide Mig upgrade news link ?
> how many Yak 130 are you buying ?


MiG upgrade is not in the news. 
For the Yak, total 12. 6 in 2017 and another 6 in 2018.


----------



## BDforever

tarpitz said:


> MiG upgrade is not in the news.
> For the Yak, total 12. 6 in 2017 and another 6 in 2018.


give me yak news source plz


----------



## tarpitz

BDforever said:


> give me yak news source plz


Just Google it. You will see. Though the number are varying from 8 to 12, it will come in two batches with six each.
But your defence attache in Yangon will confrim it because Myanmar Airfoce Chief already confirmed in a press conference.



BDforever said:


> give me yak news source plz


http://defence-blog.com/news/first-yak-130-jet-trainer-for-myanmar-makes-maiden-flight.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

tarpitz said:


> First 3 a/c will be assembled in China and the rest will be in Myanmar.



Will all components for assembly (after first 3) originate from China as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Aung Zaya said:


> Yes. we already have a planned complex for assembly.



Assembly for who many aircraft .... ??

Is Myanmar planing to increase the size of her Air Force ... ??



tarpitz said:


> First 3 a/c will be assembled in China and the rest will be in Myanmar.



Which block ... II or III ... ??


----------



## tarpitz

*New induction for Myanmar Armed Forces in 2017*

6 x Super Dvora Mk 3 

1 x OPV
2 x Ming Class
some landing crafts

JF 17s
Yak 130s
2 x ATR 42 MPA
BTR 4 IFVs
2S1 SP Gun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

HRK said:


> Assembly for who many aircraft .... ??
> 
> Is Myanmar planing to increase the size of her Air Force ... ??



first replace all 24 f-7 and 19 A-5.. so totally we need at least 40 JF-17 just for replacing old ones. 
i dont think its size will increase. just making modernized Air force. bro



HRK said:


> Which block ... II or III ... ??


according to IHS Jane , we're seeking block 3 assembly line. but still in negotiation..



tarpitz said:


> 2S1 SP Gun





tarpitz said:


> 2 x Ming Class


we should seek the another options which are more modernized. 2S1 SP Guns are replacing with new ones in India..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HRK

Aung Zaya said:


> according to IHS Jane , we're seeking block 3 assembly line. but still in negotiation..



I am aware that it is reported that Myanmar is in negotiations for BLK-III local assembly as well but what I was trying to understand that your current order of BLK-II is for 16 aircraft some of them was under manufacturing in PAC Kamra in Pakistan we even have pics of 3 examples of RUBY air frame under manufacturing in our facility from September last year (must be completed till now); so it does not seem Myanmar will seek a whole Assembly line only for* 24 BLK-III* (expected target 40 aircraft less current order of 16), either you people have plan to increase the size of Air force in mid to long term basis or reported source is exaggerating.

Anyway have a nice day & keep us update about the development related to this deal from local media of Myanmar .... thnx in advance...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> first replace all 24 f-7 and 19 A-5.. so totally we need at least 40 JF-17 just for replacing old ones.
> i dont think its size will increase. just making modernized Air force. bro
> 
> 
> according to IHS Jane , we're seeking block 3 assembly line. but still in negotiation..
> 
> 
> 
> we should seek the another options which are more modernized. 2S1 SP Guns are replacing with new ones in India..


2S1 are locally assembled with new guns on new chassis. Not the old ones from eastern bloc.
They also have advanced fire control systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

HRK said:


> I am aware that it is reported that Myanmar is in negotiations for BLK-III local assembly as well but what I was trying to understand that your current order of BLK-II is for 16 aircraft some of them was under manufacturing in PAC Kamra in Pakistan we even have pics of 3 examples of RUBY air frame under manufacturing in our facility from September last year (must be completed till now); so it does not seem Myanmar will seek a whole Assembly line only for* 24 BLK-III* (expected target 40 aircraft less current order of 16), either you people have plan to increase the size of Air force in mid to long term basis or reported source is exaggerating.
> 
> Anyway have a nice day & keep us update about the development related to this deal from local media of Myanmar .... thnx in advance...


most possibility is getting 16 planes would be checking the plane's ability. if the result is satisfactory , we will order more 16 block 2 to fulfill our need. at the time , developing block 3 will be finished.. so i think the assembly line for block 3 means local upgrading facility for existing block 2 to upgrade to block 3.. when will block 3 introduce to PAF..? bro



tarpitz said:


> 2S1 are locally assembled with new guns on new chassis. Not the old ones from eastern bloc.
> They also have advanced fire control systems.


nice.. bro we already making its MTLB chassis in local factory.. i think they look another option based on MTLB chassis..


----------



## HRK

Aung Zaya said:


> most possibility is getting 16 planes would be checking the plane's ability. if the result is satisfactory , we will order more 16 block 2 to fulfill our need. at the time , developing block 3 will be finished.. so i think the assembly line for block 3 means local upgrading facility for existing block 2 to upgrade to block 3.. when will block 3 introduce to PAF..? bro



Most probably BLK-III production will start form mid of next year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Upgraded Mi2 Light Observation and Attack Helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Upgraded Mi2 Light Observation and Attack Helicopter
> View attachment 375847


what is 2 couple thing besides the big gun in the middle..? missiles..? bro


----------



## Aung Zaya

shooting range..!!


----------



## Aung Zaya

Very first steps of assembling plane before K8.. 






Nora-B52 assembly line

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

marksman 




cute hand grande

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

The first Yak-130 arrived to Myanmar. 





What this is clothes?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

Barmaley said:


> The first Yak-130 arrived to Myanmar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What this is clothes?


he is trying our national costume.. bro  do u know how many we ordered..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

What are they doing in Myanmar Airport..? 

US airforce C-17 Globmaster in YGN airport..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 378327
> What are they doing in Myanmar Airport..?
> 
> US airforce C-17 Globmaster in YGN airport..
> 
> View attachment 378327



the usual logistic support for their Diplomatic contingent in Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> he is trying our national costume.. bro  do u know how many we ordered..?


12. six were ordered in 2015 and another six in 2016.


----------



## Aung Zaya

T-72S and Type-59M

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Barmaley

Aung Zaya said:


> do u know how many we ordered..?



The number is never been published, but according to some sources its 16.



Aung Zaya said:


> T-72S



It's a T-72B

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Barmaley said:


> The number is never been published, but according to some sources its 16.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a T-72B


T 72S is the export name of T 72B. Isn't it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

tarpitz said:


> T 72S is the export name of T 72B. Isn't it?



Not exactly.

The Myanmar operating T-72B which is were directly delivered from service from the Russian Ground Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Barmaley said:


> Not exactly.
> 
> The Myanmar operating T-72B which is were directly delivered from service from the Russian Ground Forces.


Oh.. Really..? 
So what is the difference between Russian B and exported version S..? 




Closer look..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

MiG 29 of MAF


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myanmar is getting BTR-4U and 2SU1 122mm SPH.. Myanmar already recieved some parts of them to assemble in local. All of them will be assembled or licensed built in Myanmar.. 








http://military-informant.com/army/...hih-ukrainskih-bronetransportyorov-btr-4.html
@tarpitz now it's published.. bro


----------



## Aung Zaya

*28 Februari 2017*
*Myanmar is Planning to Get the Licensed Production of the new Ukrainian BTR-4*




BTR4 armored personnel carrier (photo : strategic bureua)

According to the documents, which were in the online, Myanmar is planning to organize the licensed production of the new Ukrainian armored personnel carriers BTR-4.

This is the writing of Russian military expert Diana Mikhailova.

According to her words, the state company "Ukrspetsexport" supplies to Myanmar set of equipment for the production of welded shells for light armored vehicles BTR-type 4U and 2S1U. Apparently, the planned organization of production in Myanmar BTR-4. Designation 2S1U previously had the option of upgrading the 122-mm self-propelled howitzers 2S1, however, in this case, it may have in mind the assembly organization in Myanmar tracked vehicles based on the chassis and hulls 2S1.







According to the contract № USE-16.1-27-K / KE-14, concluded in 2014, the Ukrainian has received a set of equipment for the production of welded shells for light armored vehicles BTR-4U and 2S1U. In particular, the complete sheet was loaded 15-ton assembly and welding stand for BTR-4U TO53.1329-270, assembly and test configuration housing a total cost of $ 44,301,966.

It is previously known in 2003-2006. assembly kits for 92 BTR-3E has been supplied to Myanmar. @madokafc sis ,do u know why Indonesia cancel its BTR-4..? now we're getting licensed to make them in local.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Aung Zaya said:


> *28 Februari 2017*
> *Myanmar is Planning to Get the Licensed Production of the new Ukrainian BTR-4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTR4 armored personnel carrier (photo : strategic bureua)
> 
> According to the documents, which were in the online, Myanmar is planning to organize the licensed production of the new Ukrainian armored personnel carriers BTR-4.
> 
> This is the writing of Russian military expert Diana Mikhailova.
> 
> According to her words, the state company "Ukrspetsexport" supplies to Myanmar set of equipment for the production of welded shells for light armored vehicles BTR-type 4U and 2S1U. Apparently, the planned organization of production in Myanmar BTR-4. Designation 2S1U previously had the option of upgrading the 122-mm self-propelled howitzers 2S1, however, in this case, it may have in mind the assembly organization in Myanmar tracked vehicles based on the chassis and hulls 2S1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the contract № USE-16.1-27-K / KE-14, concluded in 2014, the Ukrainian has received a set of equipment for the production of welded shells for light armored vehicles BTR-4U and 2S1U. In particular, the complete sheet was loaded 15-ton assembly and welding stand for BTR-4U TO53.1329-270, assembly and test configuration housing a total cost of $ 44,301,966.
> 
> It is previously known in 2003-2006. assembly kits for 92 BTR-3E has been supplied to Myanmar. @madokafc sis ,do u know why Indonesia cancel its BTR-4..? now we're getting licensed to make them in local.



the marines not satisfied with their amphib performances at high sea states. Meanwhile the Army prefer Western European stuff like Pandur

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Aung Zaya said:


> *28 Februari 2017*
> *Myanmar is Planning to Get the Licensed Production of the new Ukrainian BTR-4*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTR4 armored personnel carrier (photo : strategic bureua)
> 
> According to the documents, which were in the online, Myanmar is planning to organize the licensed production of the new Ukrainian armored personnel carriers BTR-4.
> 
> This is the writing of Russian military expert Diana Mikhailova.
> 
> According to her words, the state company "Ukrspetsexport" supplies to Myanmar set of equipment for the production of welded shells for light armored vehicles BTR-type 4U and 2S1U. Apparently, the planned organization of production in Myanmar BTR-4. Designation 2S1U previously had the option of upgrading the 122-mm self-propelled howitzers 2S1, however, in this case, it may have in mind the assembly organization in Myanmar tracked vehicles based on the chassis and hulls 2S1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the contract № USE-16.1-27-K / KE-14, concluded in 2014, the Ukrainian has received a set of equipment for the production of welded shells for light armored vehicles BTR-4U and 2S1U. In particular, the complete sheet was loaded 15-ton assembly and welding stand for BTR-4U TO53.1329-270, assembly and test configuration housing a total cost of $ 44,301,966.
> 
> It is previously known in 2003-2006. assembly kits for 92 BTR-3E has been supplied to Myanmar. @madokafc sis ,do u know why Indonesia cancel its BTR-4..? now we're getting licensed to make them in local.





madokafc said:


> the marines not satisfied with their amphib performances at high sea states. Meanwhile the Army prefer Western European stuff like Pandur





















This kind of btr4
Btr-4m marinized version for indonesian marines, plan to be deploy from indonesian lpd.

The reconsideration follows KORMAR (indonesian marines) personnel reporting a number of issues with the platform during its initial training activities.

These included situations in which the APC is trimmed excessively by the bow when operated at full speed in the water.




http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2016/12/indonesia-reconsiders-further.html?m=1#comment-form

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Hey @Aung Zaya

Is there a Myanmar transport department base statistics for number of vehicles registered by year/total on the road etc?

There are couple 3rd party ones reporting estimates of previous years like knoema etc....so I was wondering where the data for this presentation comes from:

http://www-gio.nies.go.jp/wgia/wg9/pdf/3-wg3-4_hnin_hnin_aye.pdf

Because if its true, MM has both more cars and motorcycles than our mutual best friend ...who got more than 3 times number of people than you.

This has some nice info too BTW:

http://www.solidiance.com/whitepaper/the-rise-of-myanmars-automotive-aftermarket.pdf

but base Myanmar govt source would be nice to have if you can find it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

madokafc said:


> the marines not satisfied with their amphib performances at high sea states. Meanwhile the Army prefer Western European stuff like Pandur


Ohh.. I see.. Just only amphib ability.. ?Any other else..?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Aung Zaya said:


> Ohh.. I see.. Just only amphib ability.. ?Any other else..?


BTR4 will be used by the Myanmar army right? the amphibious capability not really necessary then,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Svantana said:


> This kind of btr4
> Btr-4m marinized version for indonesian marines, plan to be deploy from indonesian lpd.
> 
> The reconsideration follows KORMAR (indonesian marines) personnel reporting a number of issues with the platform during its initial training activities.
> 
> These included situations in which the APC is trimmed excessively by the bow when operated at full speed in the water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2016/12/indonesia-reconsiders-further.html?m=1#comment-form


I think it trimmed coz of its hull shape.
anyway , we also should reconsider whether we need or not before finalised the deal..



jek_sperrow said:


> BTR4 will be used by the Myanmar army right? the amphibious capability not really necessary then,


Yes. But just in case , we cross the water barriers like rivers or lakes when we convey. Amphib is not major factor though. Hope this problem can be fixed when we build them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Hey @Aung Zaya
> 
> Is there a Myanmar transport department base statistics for number of vehicles registered by year/total on the road etc?
> 
> There are couple 3rd party ones reporting estimates of previous years like knoema etc....so I was wondering where the data for this presentation comes from:
> 
> http://www-gio.nies.go.jp/wgia/wg9/pdf/3-wg3-4_hnin_hnin_aye.pdf
> 
> Because if its true, MM has both more cars and motorcycles than our mutual best friend ...who got more than 3 times number of people than you.
> 
> This has some nice info too BTW:
> 
> http://www.solidiance.com/whitepaper/the-rise-of-myanmars-automotive-aftermarket.pdf
> 
> but base Myanmar govt source would be nice to have if you can find it.


The site u given is old data and it will be different a lot in number. within recent years , the number is growing sharply as price tag is affordable. We imported 670k vehicles just within 5 years.. That's why car companies are investing here..  Even Tata already built a factory to produce trucks 
we have over 1 million registered vehicles according to this..
Although first word should be 6 instead of 9 in 2015 data.. 
http://www.myanmarrtad.com
Related news
https://coconuts.co/yangon/news/2011-myanmar-has-imported-more-670000-cars/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Mitten couple

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> Mitten couple
> View attachment 382984



Is Myanmar looking for follow on order after these first 12 have all been delivered?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Is Myanmar looking for follow on order after these first 12 have all been delivered?


i dont know bro. i think 12 is enough for our Air force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> Mitten couple
> View attachment 382984

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Sea Shield 2017 Location

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Hey @Aung Zaya hope you are well my friend, you seem to be taking a break for now

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...mar-to-counter-china/articleshow/57815200.cms

NEW DELHI: Steadily cranking up military ties with Myanmar as part of the overall policy to counter China's strategic inroads in the region, India is now also going to export lightweight torpedoes to the country.

India is already providing rocket launchers, mortars, rifles, radars, night-vision devices, Gypsies, bailey bridges, communication and Inmarsat sets as well as road construction equipment like dozers, tippers and soil compacters to the Myanmarese armed forces.

The export documents for the $37.9 million deal with Myanmar for the indigenously developed torpedoes, in turn, were presented to finance-cum-defence minister Arun Jaitley at function here on Friday.

The function, which included the presentation of the annual DRDO excellence awards, also saw Jaitley hand over three indigenously-developed products - USHUS-2 submarine sonar suite, directing gear and inertial navigation system for warships - to Navy chief Admiral Sunil Lanba.
DRDO chief S Christopher said the export of the light-weight torpedoes, which have been developed by his organization and are produced by defence PSU Bharat Dynamics and engineering giant L&T, would follow the earlier supply of naval sonars, acoustic domes and directing gear to Myanmar.
Indian Army, on its part, is also stepping-up coordinated patrolling with Myanmarese forces along the porous 1,643-km bilateral land border to turn the heat on Indian insurgent groups operating in the region.

India is keen that Myanmar undertake sustained operations against militant groups like the NSCN (Khaplang), ULFA, United National Liberation Front (UNLF), People's Liberation Army (PLA), Kannglei Yawol Kanna Lup (KYKL) and Kangleipak Communist Party (KCP), who for long have had bases in the thick jungles along the international border.
In June 2015, Indian para-commandos had conducted a "successful" cross-border raid against two insurgent camps inside Myanmar after 18 Indian soldiers were killed in an ambush in the Chandel district of Manipur.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Hey @Aung Zaya hope you are well my friend, you seem to be taking a break for now
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...mar-to-counter-china/articleshow/57815200.cms
> 
> NEW DELHI: Steadily cranking up military ties with Myanmar as part of the overall policy to counter China's strategic inroads in the region, India is now also going to export lightweight torpedoes to the country.
> 
> India is already providing rocket launchers, mortars, rifles, radars, night-vision devices, Gypsies, bailey bridges, communication and Inmarsat sets as well as road construction equipment like dozers, tippers and soil compacters to the Myanmarese armed forces.
> 
> The export documents for the $37.9 million deal with Myanmar for the indigenously developed torpedoes, in turn, were presented to finance-cum-defence minister Arun Jaitley at function here on Friday.
> 
> The function, which included the presentation of the annual DRDO excellence awards, also saw Jaitley hand over three indigenously-developed products - USHUS-2 submarine sonar suite, directing gear and inertial navigation system for warships - to Navy chief Admiral Sunil Lanba.
> DRDO chief S Christopher said the export of the light-weight torpedoes, which have been developed by his organization and are produced by defence PSU Bharat Dynamics and engineering giant L&T, would follow the earlier supply of naval sonars, acoustic domes and directing gear to Myanmar.
> Indian Army, on its part, is also stepping-up coordinated patrolling with Myanmarese forces along the porous 1,643-km bilateral land border to turn the heat on Indian insurgent groups operating in the region.
> 
> India is keen that Myanmar undertake sustained operations against militant groups like the NSCN (Khaplang), ULFA, United National Liberation Front (UNLF), People's Liberation Army (PLA), Kannglei Yawol Kanna Lup (KYKL) and Kangleipak Communist Party (KCP), who for long have had bases in the thick jungles along the international border.
> In June 2015, Indian para-commandos had conducted a "successful" cross-border raid against two insurgent camps inside Myanmar after 18 Indian soldiers were killed in an ambush in the Chandel district of Manipur.


yes. bro
just enjoying my holidays 
what kind of torpedos..? sheyna ..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> yes. bro
> just enjoying my holidays
> what kind of torpedos..? sheyna ..?



Yup it looks like.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Light_Torpedo_Shyena


----------



## Nilgiri

Another thread:

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/myanmar-orders-indian-torpedo-indian-sonars-for-kilo.485459/


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Yup it looks like.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Light_Torpedo_Shyena


ok. bro 
but dont u think operation range of TAL is Too low..? from which platform will launch in just 7 km in war time bro..?


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> ok. bro
> but dont u think operation range of TAL is Too low..? from which platform will launch in just 7 km in war time bro..?



That is probably at a high (or highest) intercept speed. I think its range performance at different lower speeds would match most lightweight torpedoes out there like sting ray, US mark 54, A244 etc...

It is early days so the detailed information is mostly not out there...and thats a good thing for the navies that use it now and in the future I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> That is probably at a high (or highest) intercept speed. I think its range performance at different lower speeds would match most lightweight torpedoes out there like sting ray, US mark 54, A244 etc...
> 
> It is early days so the detailed information is mostly not out there...and thats a good thing for the navies that use it now and in the future I think.


ohh., i got it bro. in wiki. it's not shown in detail.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> ohh., i got it bro. in wiki. it's not shown in detail.



Myanmar navy tested it and will continue to test it probably to get full range of non-wiki data  Then you apply where it is best suited.

Do you know what other torpedos Myanmar runs btw?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Myanmar navy tested it and will continue to test it probably to get full range of non-wiki data  Then you apply where it is best suited.
> 
> Do you know what other torpedos Myanmar runs btw?


I see. Bro 
I think it's for ASW Helis which we have plan to buy at the end of this year.

We 're now using Chinese torpedo in our ships. I don't what variant we used. 

72nd Myanmar Armed force day parade

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEKONEKO

@Aung Zaya Does all myanmar army vechile use those black and white tires? look nice for parade but i think camouflage -2 point, style +1 point

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## T-55

Myanmar government forces led counterinsurgency operations in the north of the country
















































http://orientalist-v.livejournal.com/1841266.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

jek_sperrow said:


> Hmm.. wrong thread.
> @Aung Zaya Does all myanmar army vechile use those black and white tires? look nice for parade but i think camouflage -2 point, style +1 point


Yes. He just wrong with Myanmar and Malaysia which have the same start word 'M'..  
Black and white painted Tire come from China.. Lol yes. We copied it from China military parade and top military officials thought it's nice , clean and neat rather than original black ones..  
Check Chinese ones bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Female STF ( Special Task Force ) in parade..




New military Jeep ' Innlay '













Locally mass-production of KS-1C MRSAM is started.. 
In this year , Myanmar revealed its KS-1 SAM with new Chassis MILTRUCK which is locally produced since years ago. And we also got some photos of missile production lines which is established somewhere in Myanmar. 
Former Myanmar KS-1 




KS-1 with new chassis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Mynmanmar Shows Locally Produced KS 1C
====================================
Myanmar Army displayed locally produced KS 1C medium range SAM in the 72nd Armed Forces Day parade.
Although Chinese HQ 12 and KS 1C use Wanshan 6x6 TEL (Transporter Erector Launcher), Myanmar's KS 1Cs use locally produced 6x6 TEL.
KS 1C has max range of 75 km and can engage six targets simultaneously.
According to some sources 54 KS 1Cs, 12 SJ 212 radars and other associated systems (three regiments) are being produced locally.
Production is expected to be completed in 2019.
Myanmar Army have already received one regiment of KS 1C from China in 2014 which were observed in 2014 MAF Day parade.
After complete production, MA will have 4 regiments of KS 1C.



jek_sperrow said:


> @Aung Zaya Does all myanmar army vechile use those black and white tires? look nice for parade but i think camouflage -2 point, style +1 point


Nope bro. It is only for the drill purpose. It is just water-based painting and cleaned after the parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Mynmanmar Shows Locally Produced KS 1C
> ====================================
> Myanmar Army displayed locally produced KS 1C medium range SAM in the 72nd Armed Forces Day parade.
> Although Chinese HQ 12 and KS 1C use Wanshan 6x6 TEL (Transporter Erector Launcher), Myanmar's KS 1Cs use locally produced 6x6 TEL.
> KS 1C has max range of 75 km and can engage six targets simultaneously.
> According to some sources 54 KS 1Cs, 12 SJ 212 radars and other associated systems (three regiments) are being produced locally.
> Production is expected to be completed in 2019.
> Myanmar Army have already received one regiment of KS 1C from China in 2014 which were observed in 2014 MAF Day parade.
> After complete production, MA will have 4 regiments of KS 1C.
> 
> 
> Nope bro. It is only for the drill purpose. It is just water-based painting and cleaned after the parade.


nice ... bro but some source said , we got HQ-12 , not KS-1... what ur view..? bro


----------



## Nevsky

More pictures:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## tarpitz

AD system of Myanmar

KS 1C medium range 75 km
Kvadrat M2 medium range 30 km
TWs 312 & Igla S short range 6 km

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Fun Time with KH 179 155 mm Howitzer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

First day of Sea Shield 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aung Zaya

More

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## tarpitz

F 14

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> First day of Sea Shield 2017
> 
> View attachment 387748
> View attachment 387749
> View attachment 387750
> View attachment 387751
> View attachment 387752
> View attachment 387753
> View attachment 387754


Seal team look nice in this uniform..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Day 1 more

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> Day 1 more
> View attachment 387916
> View attachment 387917
> View attachment 387918
> View attachment 387919
> View attachment 387920
> 
> View attachment 387921



Is the exercise Myanmar navy only bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

F 14. The Pride of MN.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

Nilgiri said:


> Is the exercise Myanmar navy only bro?


Yes bro. Annual combined fleet exercise Sea Shield 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Seem we already recieved Dvora mk3 bro @tarpitz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> Seem we already recieved Dvora mk3 bro @tarpitz
> View attachment 387942


can u give me a link for the photo? 
Yeah. altogether 4 in the first batch. 2 come directly from Israel and 2 were assembled under ToT contract. All 4 have been delivered to the Navy. They will be commissioning soon. Second batch of 2 boats are being assembled in Thilawa.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Newly commissioned Forward Operations Base in Co Co Island.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> can u give me a link for the photo?
> Yeah. altogether 4 in the first batch. 2 come directly from Israel and 2 were assembled under ToT contract. All 4 have been delivered to the Navy. They will be commissioning soon. Second batch of 2 boats are being assembled in Thilawa.


why 4 bro..? as far as i know is 6.


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> why 4 bro..? as far as i know is 6.


4 in first batch and another 2 in second batch.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Third batch of Female SOTF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Underway replenishment at sea during Ex Sea Shield 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Rome is not built in a day.
Step by step development of locally built navy ships of Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## tarpitz

TopCat said:


> Good looking ship. But you guys need better welder and welding rod. New ship but looks beaten up. Rust will be a big problem in the badly welded areas.


I know the feeling of "Sour Grapes".
These are some photos of welding of Chinese and other ships.







Myanmar is thinking of sending her naval engineers to BD to learn how to make ships out of junk. After returning from BD, they will be able to build more decent ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stag112

Aung Zaya said:


> lol point me out where did we weld very bad.. it is just a very ok condition for sea going war ships which was operated for years. as ur logic , seem Singapore need better welders and welding rods too.?  actually Singapore should send their engineers to BD to learn how to weld and build a war ship before building of their own. lol
> 
> formiddable class of Singapore navy
> View attachment 389228



The uneven surface is meant to reduce the maximum RCS the ship offers.

In other words a perfectly even surface at a certain relative angle will offer a much stronger radar signature compared to a slightly uneven one. Meaning at all other relative angles, the uneven surface will return a slighly stronger signature, but it will be so weak anyway that there should be no material risk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Aung Zaya said:


> lol point me out where did we weld very bad.. it is just a very ok condition for sea going war ships which was operated for years. as ur logic , seem Singapore need better welders and welding rods too.?  actually Singapore should send their engineers to BD to learn how to weld and build a war ship before building of their own. lol
> 
> formiddable class of Singapore navy
> View attachment 389228


I dont think this is singapores flag ship unlike yours. The rust shown in the surface is due to the bad welding.. you can see it yourself.



Stag112 said:


> The uneven surface is meant to reduce the maximum RCS the ship offers.
> 
> In other words a perfectly even surface at a certain relative angle will offer a much stronger radar signature compared to a slightly uneven one. Meaning at all other relative angles, the uneven surface will return a slighly stronger signature, but it will be so weak anyway that there should be no material risk.


Actually the uneven shapes are probably due to absense of good Machine Presses which are very expensive to procure. Most of the cheap ship buildings only involved cutting, hammering and welding. 
I am not sure about mm though.


----------



## Stag112

TopCat said:


> I dont think this is singapores flag ship unlike yours. The rust shown in the surface is due to the bad welding.. you can see it yourself.
> 
> 
> Actually the uneven shapes are probably due to absense of good Machine Presses which are very expensive to procure. Most of the cheap ship buildings only involved cutting, hammering and welding.
> I am not sure about mm though.



This is NOT Bangladesh section where you are entitled to your facts. I gave you an explanation that is a fact. You can look it up if you care. ALL stealth ships have this feature. I do not think billion dollar ships are exactly CHEAP. I understand you have you differences with your neighbors, but dont be unreasonable and weird at all times. Its very immature.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## barjo

Nilgiri said:


> So much heartburn from the low IQ being exposed:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silly twerp doesn't even realise the effect of camera angles and lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously!


 
Some effect of sun light from the ocean water uneven or ripple surface make dark and bright siluet on ship hull so it sometime makes ship hull seems pocky.. but its all eyes trick from hot weather...

cmiiw

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

In the mean time:

In designing a ship with reduced radar signature, the main concerns are radar beams originating near or slightly above the horizon (as seen from the ship) coming from distant patrol aircraft, other ships or sea-skimming anti-ship missiles with active radar seekers. Therefore, the shape of the ship avoids vertical surfaces, which would perfectly reflect any such beams directly back to the emitter. Retro-reflective right angles are eliminated to avoid causing the cat's eye effect. A stealthy ship shape can be achieved by constructing the hull and superstructure with a series of slightly protruding and retruding surfaces. 

https://www.revolvy.com/topic/Stealth ship&item_type=topic

*Reeds Vol 14: Stealth Warship Technology*

*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

TopCat said:


> The burmese guy removed the one of the picture in question. So I cant refer it back. You are pointing towards even geometrical protruding on the hull but this is not the case in the following picture. I may be wrong whether its intentional.



Induced thermal stresses (from the inherent geometrical protusion) and camera lighting/contrast can create this visual effect.

If you look up enough pictures of any stealth warship, you will find a cpl pictures like this (hence that pic of DDG-1000 I posted earlier too).

Here is same ship under different lighting:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

TopCat said:


> @Penguin @Bilal9
> Brother could give us your expert opinion as to why Myanmar and some other navy (shown here by knowledgeable posters) have all beaten up hulls. Is it due to super stealthy feature or for bad workmanship. I am just totally confused. I tried to look up but could not find this advance feature in some of the most expensive ships like DDG-1000.
> Your opinion is highly appreciated.



Define 'beaten up"

Dutch LCF (Zeven Provincien)


----------



## TopCat

Penguin said:


> Define 'beaten up"
> 
> Dutch LCF (Zeven Provincien)


----------



## Penguin

RSS Intrepid, a Formidable class frigate of the Singaporean Navy





491, a 49m FAC-M of the Myanmar Navy





@TopCat

I suppose metal hullplating "works" a bit with temperature changes. Also, I imagine a ship is not (nor should it be!) fully 100% rigid and so the hull also "works" (it flexes along three axes, sometimes to the point of developing cracks).

"A ship may be made of steel, but it must be assembled in such a way that there is built in elasticity to cope with the huge forces of the sea that will flex the whole ship, subject it to huge weights and pressures, and threaten, if it were not well designed, to tear the ship apart."
http://njscuba.net/artifacts/obj_hull_steel.php

It may be that ships with hull and superstructure shaping for RCS reduction, which often leads to large flat surfaces at a greater or lesser angle from vertical, are prone to more visible 'buckling' of the hullplates (not necessarily more buckling per se, just more evident)

Those are jst some layman ideas of mine on this topic. Researching the phenomenon might turn up more or better explanations.

RSS Steadfast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Penguin said:


> RSS Intrepid, a Formidable class frigate of the Singaporean Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 491, a 49m FAC-M of the Myanmar Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TopCat
> 
> I suppose metal hullplating "works" a bit with temperature changes. Also, I imagine a ship is not (nor should it be!) fully 100% rigid and so the hull also "works" (it flexes along three axes, sometimes to the point of developing cracks).
> 
> "A ship may be made of steel, but it must be assembled in such a way that there is built in elasticity to cope with the huge forces of the sea that will flex the whole ship, subject it to huge weights and pressures, and threaten, if it were not well designed, to tear the ship apart."
> http://njscuba.net/artifacts/obj_hull_steel.php
> 
> 
> RSS Steadfast





Penguin said:


> RSS Intrepid, a Formidable class frigate of the Singaporean Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 491, a 49m FAC-M of the Myanmar Navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @TopCat
> 
> I suppose metal hullplating "works" a bit with temperature changes. Also, I imagine a ship is not (nor should it be!) fully 100% rigid and so the hull also "works" (it flexes along three axes, sometimes to the point of developing cracks).
> 
> "A ship may be made of steel, but it must be assembled in such a way that there is built in elasticity to cope with the huge forces of the sea that will flex the whole ship, subject it to huge weights and pressures, and threaten, if it were not well designed, to tear the ship apart."
> http://njscuba.net/artifacts/obj_hull_steel.php
> 
> It may be that ships with hull and superstructure shaping for RCS reduction, which often leads to large flat surfaces at a greater or lesser angle from vertical, are prone to more visible 'buckling' of the hullplates (not necessarily more buckling per se, just more evident)
> 
> Those are jst some layman ideas of mine on this topic. Researching the phenomenon might turn up more or better explanations.
> 
> RSS Steadfast



That make sense.
So they were not for stealthy feature but for stress related bending.
What does it meant for a welding mark visible for a hull with bare eyes? Does a very good shipbuilding yard take special care for welding quality in addition to uninterrupted welding? How machine press can be used to reduce the number of weld required as well as overall quality of the design and fabrication?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

TopCat said:


> That make sense.
> So they were not for stealthy feature but for stress related bending.
> What does it meant for a welding mark visible for a hull with bare eyes? Does a very good shipbuilding yard take special care for welding quality in addition to uninterrupted welding? How machine press can be used to reduce the number of weld required as well as overall quality of the design and fabrication?


No, that is not what I said. 
I said the buckling may be a result of hull flexing and this may be more evident in ships with stealth features (i.e. with large, smooth surfaces). I'm not the best person to answer your questions concerning shipbuilding specifics. Perhaps others with more experience and knowledge in design and construction can jump in?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Penguin

It is not a new phenomenon.




Allen M. Sumner FRAM II class destroyer

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TopCat

*4.3. WELDING INDUCED DEFORMATION*
As in case of the stresses occurring during and after welding, welding deformation can be transient or residual. Figure 7 gives an overview of various types of welding deformations to be expected when welding plates.




*FIGURE 7.*
Different types of welding distortions. The arrows indicate the shrinkage direction of the weld metal which causes the corresponding distortion [Masubuchi 1980].

All these kinds of distortions are related to the shrinkage of the weld metal during cooling. They can be subdivided into:

Figure 8). Such problem results through various stages of production have emerged as a major obstacle to the cost-effective fabrication of lightweight structures. Same situation may occurs in aerospace and aircraft assembly where the high strength to weight ratio are necessary and thin elements are used, in addition to the requirement of smooth surface to maximize hydrodynamic performance and minimize radar signature [Huang 2004]. A conservative estimation for the labor costs accumulating for post-welding distortion correction is approximately 30 % [Andersen 2000; van der Aa,2007].







Here is your answer @Penguin @Bilal9
Culprit is welding. It has nothing to do with stealth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

TopCat said:


> Culprit is welding. It has nothing to do with stealth.


And, indeed, I didn't say it had anything to do with stealth (or rather: RCS reduction by structural design). But Huang appears to speak to it, nonetheless.

So, on the basis of insights gained, what does this picture say about the quality of welding in India and France? (68 is the only one of her class to have been built in Lorient yard in France while the remaining five frigates were to be built locally by Singapore Technologies (ST) Marine at its Benoi yard in Singapore)






Or between that of Singapore and the US?





In sum, buckling may be welding caused, but does buckling mean poor welding?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TopCat

Penguin said:


> And, indeed, I didn't say it had anything to do with stealth (or rather: RCS reduction by structural design). But Huang appears to speak to it, nonetheless.
> 
> So, on the basis of insights gained, what does this picture say about the quality of welding in India and France? (68 is the only one of her class to have been built in Lorient yard in France while the remaining five frigates were to be built locally by Singapore Technologies (ST) Marine at its Benoi yard in Singapore)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or between that of Singapore and the US?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In sum, buckling may be welding caused, but does buckling mean poor welding?


I wont worry too much about it. The deformity here are betweeen the beams on the contiguous sheet where welding is between structure and the sheet. There is actually no joint between the sheets. I will pay attention to the welding where two sheets are joined together, as in the case of burmese ship.

The book itself says there would be 30% cost escalation to take care of the deformity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Penguin

TopCat said:


> The book itself says there would be 30% cost escalation to take care of the deformity.


That's pretty steep!


----------



## Bilal9

TopCat said:


> lets see what @Penguin and @Bilal9 has to say
> They are expert.



Typically this is the result of using thinner gauge metal plates (skin) on the exterior to save weight which buckle because of flexing -like you said above. The story about the uneven exterior skin improving radar signature (RCS) is not valid.....RCS is a function of reflectivity of large shapes and angled facets, not smoothness of surface or the opposite of it.

One can also improve (decrease) RCS signature effectiveness by using special metal nodules as coating, but marine applications have not been overly successful because of how costly it is to apply over large areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana

This is Burmese thread, please keep on the track guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Penguin

Bilal9 said:


> The story about the uneven exterior skin improving radar signature (RCS) is not valid.....RCS is a function of reflectivity of large shapes and angled facets, not smoothness of surface or the opposite of it.


What story? IIRC, I certainly didn't claim this. I did say that buckling may be more evident (i.e. easier to see) on ships with large flat surfaces as in contemporary designs with RCS reduction features (as compared to more cluttered and less smooth older designs e.g. Gearing or Sumner destroyer - and these already showed the same 'problem')



TopCat said:


> Are you high on something all the time. I dont see any golf ball in the DDG-1000. Get lost


"much like the dimples on a golf ball"... it's an analogy. Play nice please.



Species said:


> He's only best at copy pasting from google and inserting screen shots. Man has no knowledge about anything!


Play nice please.



Nilgiri said:


> LOL another low IQ BD person claiming there is no specular smoothness coefficient for the reflectivity equations derived from maxwell's E.M theory regarding all modes of E.M reflection.


Let's all play nice (including me)



Svantana said:


> This is Burmese thread, please keep on the track guys.


Didn't know there is thread ownership. All fora are open.


----------



## The Eagle

The thread subject is Myanmar Defence Forum so off-topic discussion be avoided.

Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

New 5.56mm Submachine gun prototype..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Simulater Room for naval ships 





Sniper 




Type-59M

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

MiG 29 UPG for Myanmar
====================

MiG 29s from Myanmar AF are being upgraded to MiG 29UPG standard in Russia.
However Myanmar MiG 29 UPG will not use the same radars as Indian MiG 29 UPG.
Currently, MAF sent 8 MiG 29 Bs and 2 MiG 29 SEs as a first batch to Russia.
Toatal of 28 MiG 29s will be sent to Russia and the upgrade programme is to be completed by late 2018.
Myanmar has 31 MiG 29:-
3 x MiG 29 UB
8 x MiG 29 B and 
20 x MiG 29 SE.
After completion of the programme MAF will have 28 MiG 29 UPG. MiG 29 UPG for MAF will be designated as MiG 29 SM(Mod).
By 2019, 28 MiG 29 UPGs and 12 JF 17 Blk 2s wil become the backbone of MAF fighter fleet.
Apart from that programme, Russia is also setting up an overhaul plant for MiG 29 in Myanmar.

https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-...-mig-29-upgrade-revealed-will-malaysia-follow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> MiG 29 UPG for Myanmar
> ====================
> 
> MiG 29s from Myanmar AF are being upgraded to MiG 29UPG standard in Russia.
> However Myanmar MiG 29 UPG will not use the same radars as Indian MiG 29 UPG.
> Currently, MAF sent 8 MiG 29 Bs and 2 MiG 29 SEs as a first batch to Russia.
> Toatal of 28 MiG 29s will be sent to Russia and the upgrade programme is to be completed by late 2018.
> Myanmar has 31 MiG 29:-
> 3 x MiG 29 UB
> 8 x MiG 29 B and
> 20 x MiG 29 SE.
> After completion of the programme MAF will have 28 MiG 29 UPG. MiG 29 UPG for MAF will be designated as MiG 29 SM(Mod).
> By 2019, 28 MiG 29 UPGs and 12 JF 17 Blk 2s wil become the backbone of MAF fighter fleet.
> Apart from that programme, Russia is also setting up an overhaul plant for MiG 29 in Myanmar.
> 
> https://www.ainonline.com/aviation-...-mig-29-upgrade-revealed-will-malaysia-follow


so we wont consider new fighter aircraft before 2020. what ever it's nice as the upgraded version is the most advanced in MIG varients..


----------



## Aung Zaya

SH-1 in 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> so we wont consider new fighter aircraft before 2020. what ever it's nice as the upgraded version is the most advanced in MIG varients..


Yes bro. No new fighter in near future. MAF will spend around $150 m for MiG 29 upgrade programme. But MAF is looking for a new ground attack fighter and attack hptr.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Yes bro. No new fighter in near future. MAF will spend around $150 m for MiG 29 upgrade programme. But MAF is looking for a new ground attack fighter and attack hptr.


So negotiations to buy 6 Mi-28 NE may be real. Bro what about the ground attacker..? Su-25..?


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> So negotiations to buy 6 Mi-28 NE may be real. Bro what about the ground attacker..? Su-25..?


MAF is so much interested in buying the night capable attack hptr. A lot of negotiations are on going including Mi 28NE. MAF Mi 35P have already carried out hundreds of attack sorties in the North East with no single lost. And Mi 35P proved to be a fear factor. So MAF decided to buy more attack htrp.

But for the ground attack fighter, they are just thinking of phasing out A5 and replacing them. No negotiations yet. I hope they choose Su 25 over JH 7A.[emoji106] 


Aung Zaya said:


> So negotiations to buy 6 Mi-28 NE may be real. Bro what about the ground attacker..? Su-25..?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> MAF is so much interested in buying the night capable attack hptr. A lot of negotiations are on going including Mi 28NE. MAF Mi 35P have already carried out hundreds of attack sorties in the North East with no single lost. And Mi 35P proved to be a fear factor. So MAF decided to buy more attack htrp.
> 
> But for the ground attack fighter, they are just thinking of phasing out A5 and replacing them. No negotiations yet. I hope they choose Su 25 over JH 7A.[emoji106]


Good bro..!! Currently upgrading programme of Mi-35P fleet undergoing and it will make our fleet to have night attack ability. 1 Mi-35P will send to Russia and 3 will do in local for this year. we can also easily get Su-25 with discount price as Russia will retire them in coming years. 

so new comers would give us an edge if they are Su-25 and Mi-28 NE..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Brother in arms
F 22 , F14 and F 12

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> Brother in arms
> F 22 , F14 and F 12
> View attachment 390261
> 
> View attachment 390262
> 
> View attachment 390263
> 
> View attachment 390265


One more good news is that Myanmar Navy will receive SAM systems very soon. F 11, F 12 and F 14 will be rearmed with torpedos and SAMs by the end of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> One more good news is that Myanmar Navy will receive SAM systems very soon. F 11, F 12 and F 14 will be rearmed with torpedos and SAMs by the end of this year.


Ohh. nice.!!! bro
as far as i know , it's MR-SAM and unexpected ones. i heard about this. but now it's comfirmed. thank u bro and licensed production of CH-3A UCAV is started and will produce up to 50.what do u think about this bro..?


----------



## My-Analogous

Any news, when you guys get JF17?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

My-Analogous said:


> Any news, when you guys get JF17?


ahh.nope. 
probably already arrived but disclose nothing yet. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> Ohh. nice.!!! bro
> as far as i know , it's MR-SAM and unexpected ones. i heard about this. but now it's comfirmed. thank u bro and licensed production of CH-3A UCAV is started and will produce up to 50.what do u think about this bro..?


For CH3A, as far as I am aware, 16 UAVs have been produced so far. And AR 1(HJ 10) (Chinese AGM 114 Hellfire) is also being produced under lincene from CASTC of China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Hearing some news of a possible induction of Kestrel APC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Water Car Engineer said:


> Hearing some news of a possible induction of Kestrel APC.


by Myanmar..? so it will be BTR-4 vs Kestrel.. probably army is thinking all the possible ways for new APC programme. 


tarpitz said:


> For CH3A, as far as I am aware, 16 UAVs have been produced so far. And AR 1(HJ 10) (Chinese AGM 114 Hellfire) is also being produced under lincene from CASTC of China.


oppps.. i dont heard about AR-1.. it's possible to give us ToT..?


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> by Myanmar..? so it will be BTR-4 vs Kestrel.. probably army is thinking all the possible ways for new APC programme.
> 
> oppps.. i dont heard about AR-1.. it's possible to give us ToT..?


Not ToT. Just assemble. AR 1 included in CH 3A project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Not ToT. Just assemble. AR 1 included in CH 3A project.


bro. so all parts imported from China..? whatever it's nice.. post more photos bro to survive this thread. in this forum , Myanmar members is just u and me..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

T 72S and MBT 2000 of Myanmar Army in live firing training.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Fleet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> Fleet
> View attachment 390694
> View attachment 390695



I'm back (after negotiating with mod  )

Keep the great pictures and information coming brothers @Aung Zaya @tarpitz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> I'm back (after negotiating with mod  )
> 
> Keep the great pictures and information coming brothers @Aung Zaya @tarpitz


Ha ha Welcome back..!! Bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

KS-1C with new Chassic miltruck ( local version of sino truck )






SH-1 155mm SPH

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aung Zaya

New Jeep InnLay

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## tarpitz

New IFV &Tanks for Myanmar
=======================

Production of BTR 3U has successfully ended after completion of 330 vehicles.

Altogether 7 mech inf regiments of BTR 3U were raised.

Now local production of BTR 4 has just started in 2016. 

Total of 160 BTR 4 will be assembled here.

BTR 4 will use the Shkval turret systems as BTR 3U.

Myanmar is also in advanced negotiations with Russia to buy a new type of tank to replace the old Type 69 IIs.

Myanmar is interested in T 72B3 tanks as they are already using T 72S.

If the deal success, total of 104 tanks (2 regiments+trainging/reserve) will be inducted.











@Aung Zaya

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> New IFV &Tanks for Myanmar
> =======================
> 
> Production of BTR 3U has successfully ended after completion of 330 vehicles.
> 
> Altogether 7 mech inf regiments of BTR 3U were raised.
> 
> Now local production of BTR 4 has just started in 2016.
> 
> Total of 160 BTR 4 will be assembled here.
> 
> BTR 4 will use the Shkval turret systems as BTR 3U.
> 
> Myanmar is also in advanced negotiations with Russia to buy a new type of tank to replace the old Type 69 IIs.
> 
> Myanmar is interested in T 72B3 tanks as they are already using T 72S.
> 
> If the deal success, total of 104 tanks (2 regiments+trainging/reserve) will be inducted.
> 
> View attachment 391488
> 
> 
> View attachment 391487
> 
> 
> @Aung Zaya


BTR-4 is a better choice than BTR-3 in any way. but why T-72B3 bro..? we should go T-90 instead T-72 if we dont get special discount.. or it's better upgrading our ones to B3 standard..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

BDs are talking about buying of 40+ J 10B.
In my eyes, J 10 is essentially a brother of F 16 except for the canard and delta wing.

And one more thing.

BD hasn't completely paid for 2 x Ming Class, Yak 130s and Type 56 corvettes.
They are saying that J 10B cost only $ 30 mln.
If true, extremely cheap. 
1.2 bln for 40 aircraft is too cheap.
Our JF 17 Blk. 2 with complete weapon systems including C 802 AKGs, AAM and PGM, spare parts simulator and ground facilities cost almost $ 52 mln for each fighter.
Even the MAF upgrading of single MiG 29SE to MiG 29 UPG cost between 5 and 10 mln.
Are they buying aircraft without any weapons?
Will it be possible to buy 40 plus new aircrafts while their unpaid debt are huge?
Even in our ASEAN, no country cannot afford such a large number of aircrafts in a single contract.
It is also a crazy idea to buy such a large amount. It means when these aircraft are expired, they will have to replace another 40 aircraft in a single stroke.
Seems that they don't have proper roadmap for the AF enlargement programme.
I am not sure whether they are dreaming or planning.
It is not just pratical.
I won't be surprise, bare in mind their nature of boastfulness, if they buy 8 or 10 instead of 40.
What is your opinion?

Here is the photo of F 16 and J 10. You can compare.







@Aung Zaya

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> In my eyes, J 10 is essentially a brother of F 16 except for the canard and delta wing.


J-10 is developed from J-9 which preceded the Israeli Lavi. bro 


tarpitz said:


> BDs are talking about buying of 40+ J 10B.
> In my eyes, J 10 is essentially a brother of F 16 except for the canard and delta wing.
> 
> And one more thing.
> 
> BD hasn't completely paid for 2 x Ming Class, Yak 130s and Type 56 corvettes.
> They are saying that J 10B cost only $ 30 mln.
> If true, extremely cheap.
> 1.2 bln for 40 aircraft is too cheap.
> Our JF 17 Blk. 2 with complete weapon systems including C 802 AKGs, AAM and PGM, spare parts simulator and ground facilities cost almost $ 52 mln for each fighter.
> Even the MAF upgrading of single MiG 29SE to MiG 29 UPG cost between 5 and 10 mln.
> Are they buying aircraft without any weapons?
> Will it be possible to buy 40 plus new aircrafts while their unpaid debt are huge?
> Even in our ASEAN, no country cannot afford such a large number of aircrafts in a single contract.
> It is also a crazy idea to buy such a large amount. It means when these aircraft are expired, they will have to replace another 40 aircraft in a single stroke.
> Seems that they don't have proper roadmap for the AF enlargement programme.
> I am not sure whether they are dreaming or planning.
> It is not just pratical.
> I won't be surprise, bare in mind their nature of boastfulness, if they buy 8 or 10 instead of 40.
> What is your opinion?
> 
> Here is the photo of F 16 and J 10. You can compare.
> 
> View attachment 391798
> 
> 
> 
> @Aung Zaya


actually 30m per unit is too low even if the weapon package is not included. even the cost of J-10A is nearly 30m in 2010. the cost of J-10B + weapon package + training + ground facilities + spare parts should not be less than 55m per unit. so the deal would be 2B dollar.

actually , all talking about their current weapon programme sourced from BDmilitary which bag million dollar every year by presenting both true and hoax adding some interesting stories.in my view, i dont expect so much that China will sell their backbone fighter in super cheap price tag while they can sell refubrished unused ming class for 200m. and dont forget the influence and response of India for this deal.so let wait and see what will happen. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Type-100 water treatment vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

MiG-29 on daily routine.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> MiG-29 on daily routine.
> View attachment 392444


First time I see MAF MiGs with AAM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

MAF will receive first batch of JF 17 Blk 3 KLJ 7A AESA radar the end of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Army research

tarpitz said:


> MAF will receive first batch of JF 17 Blk 3 KLJ 7A AESA radar the end of this year.


Source? Made in China or Pakistan ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

tarpitz said:


> MAF will receive first batch of JF 17 Blk 3 KLJ 7A AESA radar the end of this year.


highly doubtful no blk-3 in production

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> First time I see MAF MiGs with AAM.











More bro..!!



HRK said:


> highly doubtful no blk-3 in production


Probably may be he misunderstand with Ruby with KLJ-7A.. Here is rumour that our Rubies will come with KJL-7A and China also agreed to supply it. Let's see what happened bro.?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

tarpitz said:


> BDs are talking about buying of 40+ J 10B.
> In my eyes, J 10 is essentially a brother of F 16 except for the canard and delta wing.
> 
> And one more thing.
> 
> BD hasn't completely paid for 2 x Ming Class, Yak 130s and Type 56 corvettes.
> They are saying that J 10B cost only $ 30 mln.
> If true, extremely cheap.
> 1.2 bln for 40 aircraft is too cheap.
> Our JF 17 Blk. 2 with complete weapon systems including C 802 AKGs, AAM and PGM, spare parts simulator and ground facilities cost almost $ 52 mln for each fighter.
> Even the MAF upgrading of single MiG 29SE to MiG 29 UPG cost between 5 and 10 mln.
> Are they buying aircraft without any weapons?
> Will it be possible to buy 40 plus new aircrafts while their unpaid debt are huge?
> Even in our ASEAN, no country cannot afford such a large number of aircrafts in a single contract.
> It is also a crazy idea to buy such a large amount. It means when these aircraft are expired, they will have to replace another 40 aircraft in a single stroke.
> Seems that they don't have proper roadmap for the AF enlargement programme.
> I am not sure whether they are dreaming or planning.
> It is not just pratical.
> I won't be surprise, bare in mind their nature of boastfulness, if they buy 8 or 10 instead of 40.
> What is your opinion?
> 
> Here is the photo of F 16 and J 10. You can compare.
> 
> View attachment 391798
> 
> 
> 
> @Aung Zaya


J10b will come in batches to BAF. The first batch is only 14 units .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

1612 and 1614

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

2 Super Dvora mk 3 is recieved.. 4 will be built locally and components supplied by IAI.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 45786123



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya




----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myanmar looking to buy SY-400 from China*




SY-400 ballistic missile system
The Myanmar Army is to acquire China-made SY-400 short-range precision-attack ballistic missile systems.

China official calling SY-400 missile system as a guided artillery rocket system, hence it is not limited by 300 km range export restrictions.

The SY-400 system in standard configuration has eight containers with solid fuel missiles. Missiles are factory-fitted into these containers and can be stored for years and do not require additional maintenance. Missiles are launched vertically and have a range of about 400 km. The SY-400 can use different types of warheads.

The surface-to-surface missile system, equipped with BP-12A surface-to-surface missile and SY-400 rocket projectile, can pierce through eight targets at the same time, which is much more preciser and powerful than normal artillery. It’s firing range is almost a dozen longer than that of the artillery.

“The rocket projectile is capable of conducting intensive firing in a relatively large area, but the surface-to-surface missile can hit precisely the targets with high value. A dual shooting, which combines the advantages of the two weapons, will improve the efficiency of the new missile system,” said Tang Kehui, missile expert, the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation.

In addition to its powerful firing, the new missile system also has another feature: flexibility. Each missile vehicle can both shoot and retreat in a short time.

Missiles are fitted with GPS/INS guidance system. They are steered to the intended target in the initial flight phase by four control surfaces and stabilizing fins. Missile uses low lowering rate to extend the range. Multiple missiles can be aimed at different targets.













http://defence-blog.com/news/myanmar-looks-to-buy-chinese-sy-400-ballistic-missile-systems.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> *Myanmar looking to buy SY-400 from China*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SY-400 ballistic missile system
> The Myanmar Army is to acquire China-made SY-400 short-range precision-attack ballistic missile systems.
> 
> China official calling SY-400 missile system as a guided artillery rocket system, hence it is not limited by 300 km range export restrictions.
> 
> The SY-400 system in standard configuration has eight containers with solid fuel missiles. Missiles are factory-fitted into these containers and can be stored for years and do not require additional maintenance. Missiles are launched vertically and have a range of about 400 km. The SY-400 can use different types of warheads.
> 
> The surface-to-surface missile system, equipped with BP-12A surface-to-surface missile and SY-400 rocket projectile, can pierce through eight targets at the same time, which is much more preciser and powerful than normal artillery. It’s firing range is almost a dozen longer than that of the artillery.
> 
> “The rocket projectile is capable of conducting intensive firing in a relatively large area, but the surface-to-surface missile can hit precisely the targets with high value. A dual shooting, which combines the advantages of the two weapons, will improve the efficiency of the new missile system,” said Tang Kehui, missile expert, the China Aerospace Science and Industry Corporation.
> 
> In addition to its powerful firing, the new missile system also has another feature: flexibility. Each missile vehicle can both shoot and retreat in a short time.
> 
> Missiles are fitted with GPS/INS guidance system. They are steered to the intended target in the initial flight phase by four control surfaces and stabilizing fins. Missile uses low lowering rate to extend the range. Multiple missiles can be aimed at different targets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://defence-blog.com/news/myanmar-looks-to-buy-chinese-sy-400-ballistic-missile-systems.html



Hope it goes through, just for the tears and rage from a certain group of people 

Will the talks on this progress after Aung San Suu Kyi visits and holds talks with China?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Nilgiri said:


> Hope it goes through, just for the tears and rage from a certain group of people
> 
> Will the talks on this progress after Aung San Suu Kyi visits and holds talks with China?



they "will be" strong after 2030, LoL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sbmc27

Quite impressive.


Aung Zaya said:


> Fleet
> View attachment 390694
> View attachment 390695

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Hope it goes through, just for the tears and rage from a certain group of people
> 
> Will the talks on this progress after Aung San Suu Kyi visits and holds talks with China?


i also hope it goes too. bro 
Aung San Su kyi plan to talk about more important things like Rakhine and SEZ. bro 
may be it will be hundled by senior general from DPO ( defence procurement office ). 



madokafc said:


> they "will be" strong after 2030, LoL


all hail BD. BD stronk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Sea Sheild 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

Said China will acquire the Kyaukpyu port in Rokhine from Myanmar government to increase it oil import ability through pipeline.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

wanglaokan said:


> Said China will acquire the Kyaukpyu port in Rokhine from Myanmar government to increase it oil import ability through pipeline.


yes. up to 85%.. but not comfirm yet. bro will negotiate in next Aung San Su Kyi China trip. that's why we made 2 China trips in just 2 months. we have a lot of thing to negotiate.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

Aung Zaya said:


> yes. up to 85%.. but not comfirm yet. bro will negotiate in next Aung San Su Kyi China trip. that's why we made 2 China trips in just 2 months. we have a lot of thing to negotiate.


Man How is the relationship between Aung Sang and Myanmar army?

What is the army chief General Min Aung Hlaing's attitude toward China?


----------



## Aung Zaya

wanglaokan said:


> Man How is the relationship between Aung Sang and Myanmar army?
> 
> What is the army chief General Min Aung Hlaing's attitude toward China?


General Aung San is the one who bring about independent from British rule. bro 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aung_San


----------



## 帅的一匹

Aung Zaya said:


> General Aung San is the one who bring about independent from British rule. bro
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aung_San


I know him, father of Aung San Su Kyi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

Replaced the six-pin system for MANPADS, is now remote-controlled





Here is the previous version

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

sahureka2 said:


> Replaced the six-pin system for MANPADS, is now remote-controlled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the previous version


eagle eye..!! bro yes. 
manual control is just testing in trial. now all tests have passed. and changed to fully remote control. 
we're now selecting SAM system for these frigates. bro


----------



## Aung Zaya

MA5 in closer look. 








Greeting from Pachora 2M

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aung Zaya

Locally Upgraded T-72S

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> Locally Upgraded T-72S
> View attachment 395902
> 
> View attachment 395903
> 
> View attachment 395904


not good


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> not good




F11 and 491 




One of Myanmar DI made small arm show case.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

MBT-2000

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

F14 at IMDEX 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MarveL

*



*

*Myanmar Needs To Emulate Indonesia*






Myanmar State Counsellor Aung San Suu Kyi (ROSLAN RAHMAN/AFP/Getty Images)

Aung San Suu Kyi has now spent a year as the de facto leader of Myanmar. She has avoided clashes with the country’s former military rulers and there are clear, if ponderous, signs of progress on legal reform, banking and financial regulation, and rules for foreign investors. Downtown Yangon is choked with construction cranes and traffic jams of newly purchased automobiles. However, this progress – and the positive sentiment that should go with it – is threatened by one thing: Myanmar’s long-troubled relationship with its ethnic and religious minorities. Much of the international press has been devoted to the humanitarian crisis in Rakhine state and the plight of the Rohingyas, but this is only one unique piece of the ethnic puzzle.

If Myanmar’s good news development story is to prevail, two fundamental conditions are necessary. First, all of the country – not just the 60% ethnic Bamar majority – must genuinely be brought into the development process. Second, Myanmar must be sustainably connected to its more developed neighbours (especially China and Thailand, which represent 60% of Myanmar’s trade). At present, neither of these two conditions exists and the situation is mutually reinforcing since most of the country’s minorities live in Myanmar’s border areas. The land routes north and west remain subject to instability in Kachin, Shan, Karen and Mon states where major ethnic armed groups (EAGs) are in active conflict with the central government. In many cases, conflicts have been raging on and off since the formation of an independent Burma in 1948.

The solution of the ‘ethnic question’ has been a key focus (some would say a preoccupying one) for Aung San Suu Kyi. It’s a legacy thing. Her father, the independence hero Aung San, tried to create a united, multi-ethnic state before his untimely death. ‘The Lady,’ as she is often called in Myanmar, wants to realize that dream. The second Union Peace Conference (also called the 21st Century Panglong peace conference after the original conference held by Suu Kyi’s father in 1947) is expected to take place on 24 May, after being postponed several times. Although some smaller EAGs are expected to sign the Nationwide Ceasefire Agreement, this conference is unlikely to deliver breakthrough results.


Aung San Suu Kyi comes to this renewed peace process with few advantages: she discarded the previous team of government negotiators who had built a degree of trust with ethnic separatist groups and a great deal of experience; she does not control the military, which – like the EAGs – has vested interests in the perpetuation of a ‘conflict economy’; and the EAGs do not trust her any more than they did past military representatives (in their view, she, like the military, only represents ethnic Bamar interests).

So, how is the ‘ethnic question’ to be resolved? Three conditions must be met for the incentives to outweigh continued conflict. First, pressure must be applied by Myanmar’s neighbors to the EAGs they support and shelter. This is especially true in the case of the conflicts along the northern frontier involving the Kachin, Kokang Chinese and Wa (who run a large, well-armed narco-state). Second, a financial endowment must be raised to “purchase” the agreement of combatant leaders on both sides to cease conflicts that generate huge illicit cash flows from narcotics, gems, jade, timber, minerals, smuggling, protection money and transit ‘taxes’.


Finally, the Bamar majority must reconcile itself to the fact the Union of Myanmar will only succeed if it lives up to the name – a practical federal union with decentralized powers at state level. Fortunately, there is an ASEAN model to emulate here – Indonesia. Like Myanmar, Indonesia is a large, diverse resource-rich nation that also transitioned from an autocratic military dominated government (that served as something of a model for Myanmar’s junta) to what is now arguably South-east Asia’s freest democracy. This was only possible by decentralizing the state and sharing revenues with localities, a process that was phased in over a decade.

The factors needed for lasting peace are clear to all. After 70 years of conflict, all sides recognize that movement towards this objective isn’t going to be rapid, and Myanmar even has an ASEAN ‘blueprint’ to follow from Indonesia. The question is: who wants it? The real struggle in Myanmar is between those who profit from the conflict franchise and those who wish to realize broader gains from closing it down.

_Jan Kamphuisen is a Director based in Myanmar and Dane Chamorro is a Senior Partner based in Singapore at Control Risks, the international risk consultancy. 

https://www.forbes.com/sites/riskmap/2017/05/13/myanmar-needs-to-emulate-indonesia/#17736e1f371d_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Svantana



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

Svantana said:


> View attachment 397127
> View attachment 397128


thank for good quality and clear photos.
Bro 

inside F14





Female cadets of F14





Flying with K-8

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Type -92 IFV 
Recieved from China since 2000.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> Type -92 IFV
> Recieved from China since 2000.
> View attachment 397307
> View attachment 397308
> View attachment 397309
> View attachment 397310
> View attachment 397311



What is the humvee looking vehicle? Is it from NORINCO?


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> What is the humvee looking vehicle? Is it from NORINCO?


nope. it's named Noung Yoe Jeep made by Myanmar Defense Industry. 

it has 4 version. 




it can mount HMG on the roof.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> nope. it's named Noung Yoe Jeep made by Myanmar Defense Industry.
> 
> it has 4 version.
> View attachment 397404
> 
> it can mount HMG on the roof.
> View attachment 397403



It's looking good bro. Myanmar should export it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> It's looking good bro. Myanmar should export it.


Thank bro. 
yeah. it's cheap and good quality. if we have a chance , we could export them to some African countries as we already exported some AA guns. and we're ready to export the ultra light ultility armour vehicle called ULMAV with Remote Control Weapon Station too as soon as arm embargo is lifted. 
collab with Ulkraine. 
i think u may see here in frequent times.




AD version 










this is test firing Igla installed on the Naung Yoe Jeep.





later test firing 4 x Igla ( SA-16 ). probaby around 2005.




now upgraded with 4 x Igla-S. 

and we have a version which is installed recoiless gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

preparing for the mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> preparing for the mission.
> View attachment 398351



Ye thu?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Ye thu?


Ye' Thu is just a name. Bro 
________________________________

MAS DMR 





Myanmar is also testing local made long range sniper rifle and it will go mass production soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xiao qi

Aung Zaya said:


> preparing for the mission.
> View attachment 398351


Is this special force of Myanmar? very modern

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

xiao qi said:


> Is this special force of Myanmar? very modern


Thank bro  
We need do a lot more.

Myanmar army officer who was attending the T-72 tank course in India in last 5 year.. @Nilgiri we sent a few hundred officers for this course.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Aung Zaya said:


> Myanmar army officer who was attending the T-72 tank course in India in last 5 year.. @Nilgiri we sent a few hundred officers for this course.
> View attachment 398607




I like the interaction between Myanmar's and India's military, should expand to joint exercises, etc. yearly.

Frankly, it's a obvious thing not being done.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Water Car Engineer said:


> I like the interaction between Myanmar's and India's military, should expand to joint exercises, etc. yearly.
> 
> Frankly, it's a obvious thing not being done.


we have joint maritime patrol programme. but not sure about army bro. should held joint exercise like counter-terrorism operation every year which can face in near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Mynmar recieved its 6th and 7th military trains from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Mass production of CH-3A or CH-4 in Myanmar is now started.?
*
WASHINGTON — China will construct a new facility to produce unmanned aerial vehicles in Saudi Arabia, following a recent visit from Saudi King Salman bin Abdul-Aziz Al Saud Salman.

The King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology, Saudi Arabia’s national center for all things science and tech, signed a partnership with China Aerospace Science and Technology Corp. on March 16, reported the South China Morning Post.

The new facility is part of a $65 billion deal signed between the Saudi monarch and Chinese President Xi Jinping during a meeting in Beijing to promote stronger ties between the two nations.




Defense News
China, Saudi Arabia sign $65B in cooperation deals
CASC produces China’s CH-4 UAV, a drone similar to the U.S. Air Force’s General Atomics MQ-1 Predator. Saudi Arabia, which already operates CH-4 drones, has expressed a desire to grow its fleet. In addition to expanding the Saudi fleet, the new facility can operate as a hub for manufacturing and servicing for other CH-4 operators in the Middle East, including Egypt, Iraq and Jordan.




Defense News
DoD concerned with Chinese investments in US high-tech startups
The CH-4 can carry AR-1 missiles, capable of hitting soldiers, tanks and small boats within 1.5 meters of the target.* The Saudi facility will be CASC’s third CH-4 factory outside of China, with facilities in Pakistan and Myanmar.*

In 2014, a deal fell through between the two nations when the kingdom sought China’s DF-21D “carrier killer” ballistic missile.

“The DF-21 deal was turned down as a result of strong opposition in the international community amid the Iran nuclear crisis in the region,” Macau-based military observer Antony Wong Dong told the South China Morning Post. “Beijing may want to use the CH-4 drone as a substitute project in a bid to please an old friend."


----------



## Aung Zaya

India sUpplied Military medical trucks and sniffer dogs as Friendship gift.










Thanks bros @Nilgiri @Water Car Engineer

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Aung Zaya said:


> India sUpplied Military medical trucks and sniffer dogs as Friendship gift.
> 
> View attachment 400302
> 
> View attachment 400303
> 
> 
> Thanks bros @Nilgiri @Water Car Engineer




Nice, the IA just recently ordered these as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ers-soldiers-army-chief-myanmar-a7776876.html

A military plane from Burma has reportedly disappeared with 116 people on board.

A spokesperson for the chief of the country's army told AFP the aircraft went missing on Wednesday between the southern city of Myeik and Yangon.

“Communication was lost suddenly at about 1.35pm (8.05 BST) when it reached about 20 miles west of Dawei town,” said a statement, adding that search and rescue operations were ongoing.


----------



## 帅的一匹

RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Debris found. 
May the fallen Rest in Peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

RIP, its tragic.

When were the Y-8 acquired and what is the maintenance regime like @Aung Zaya ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> RIP, its tragic.
> 
> When were the Y-8 acquired and what is the maintenance regime like @Aung Zaya ?


just arrived last year bro. 
still dont know yet what is the main reason of this as we still finding plane. plz pray for this

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Aung Zaya said:


> just arrived last year bro.
> still dont know yet what is the main reason of this as we still finding plane. plz pray for this


We are ready to deliver help in any form when you need to find it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

wanglaokan said:


> We are ready to deliver help in any form when you need to find it.


thanks bro. 
now we found the things from missing plane. keep finding the rest ones. hope most of the passanger survive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

Aung Zaya said:


> thanks bro.
> now we found the things from missing plane. keep finding the rest ones. hope most of the passanger survive.


Some times shit happens, deepest RIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

wanglaokan said:


> Some times shit happens, deepest RIP.


yes. 108 army family members onboard. 
at least hope pilots survive. they have over 10 years experience in operating Y-8 planes. we can buy more Y-8 immediately but to get pilots like those have to wait another decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Aung Zaya said:


> yes. 108 army family members onboard.
> at least hope pilots survive. they have over 10 years experience in operating Y-8 planes. we can buy more Y-8 immediately but to get pilots like those have to wait another decade.


Y9 is better.


----------



## Aung Zaya

wanglaokan said:


> Y9 is better.



we already has agreement. a couple of Y-9 will be arrived to Myanmar shortly. 
http://defence-blog.com/news/myanmar-to-buy-new-chinese-y-9e-transport-aircraft.html


----------



## 帅的一匹

Aung Zaya said:


> we already has agreement. a couple of Y-9 will be arrived to Myanmar shortly.
> http://defence-blog.com/news/myanmar-to-buy-new-chinese-y-9e-transport-aircraft.html


Very sad of your loss. AVIC had sent special investigation team to Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

wanglaokan said:


> Very sad of your loss. AVIC had sent special investigation team to Myanmar.


officials from AVIC are arrived and start making investigation. and i also have China offered to recheck the rest Y-8 fleet as the maintaince service.very nice service..!!

Tatmadaw transportation plane Y-8 missing; search and rescue operations under way 

Nay Pyi Taw June 7

The Tatmadaw welfare transportation plane (Y-8-200 F No. 5820) carrying 108 military personnel and family members and 14 crew members and about 2.4 tons of cargo on board started flying from Myeik to Yangon at 1.06 pm today in accordance with the route Yangon-Myeik-Pokkpyin-Myeik-Yangon. While the aircraft was flying at an altitude of 18,000 feet, it lost contact with the Dawei Air-port at 195° southwest of Dawei about 43 miles from the town at 1.35 pm.

After losing contact with the aircraft, Air Force aircraft, Navy vessels and ground troops conducted search and rescue operations at a place between 13.48 degrees north latitude and 98.02 degrees east longitude where contact from the plane was last received. There was certain degree of waves at the sea during the time the incident occurred. When the weather became fine at about 6 pm local vessels joined in the search and rescue operations. Currently, nine Navy vessels, three Air Force planes and ground troops are carrying out search and rescue work in cooperation with local vessels.

The plane, Y-8-200 F, arrived in March last year. It had 809 flying hours in the service of Air Force. It was operated by seasoned pilot Officiating Lt-Col Nyein Chan with 3,162 flying hours, co-pilot Officiating Lt-Col Soe Thu Win with 3,161 flying hours, co-pilot Maj Thant Zin Htay with 2,403 flying hours and flight engineer Capt Kyaw Soe. It has a 14-member flight crew. Passengers were 35 officers and other ranks and 15 children (6 boys, 9 girls) and 58 adults (13 men, 45 women) who were families members totaling 108.






------------------------------------------------------------------------------
till now we got 31 bodies including 2 kids and keeping the rescue operations. 

busy day for ATR 72 MPAs 













crash site 









rescue teams and volenteers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

Lot of military personnel loose their family members, very sad day!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

ATR72 MPA with Isreal upgraded.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Keeping the SAR missions. 



















__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1356586054462256

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

@Aung Zaya sorry for your loss.
It is said that the aircraft had capacity of 88 passengers but boarded with 100+ , why is that ?
also news have come up that Myanmar air force has poor safety record, why is that ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> @Aung Zaya sorry for your loss.
> It is said that the aircraft had capacity of 88 passengers but boarded with 100+ , why is that ?
> also news have come up that Myanmar air force has poor safety record, why is that ?



nope. 88 persons is standard for fully equiped airbune units or 20 tons cargo. here over 100 people is also included over 15 kids and 10+ old people and a few lauggages. so there is no overweight case.

so let me see where they said ' Myanmar AF have poor safefy issue '. we're operating 6 Y-8s since last 2 decades. there is no accident. according to initial new , thunder strike hit the plane. but not comfirm yet.

in past 20 years , we lost
1 x MiG29 UB
1 x Mi35
1 x beechcraft
1 x Y-8
1 x F-7
1 x Mi-2 in accidents.
it is clash rate is relatively low compared with our aircrafts ratio. even BD clash rate ratio ( 16 planes in 12 years ) to its fleet size. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

still finding the rest people. almost 80 people are still missing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

First JF-17 of MAF revealed in China.







@My-Analogous @wanglaokan @Chinese-Dragon

anyone notice the difference between JF-17 of PAF and Ruby of MAF..?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Aung Zaya

test flight














@DESERT FIGHTER and bros from pak 
anything notice the difference between Ruby of MAF and block 2. ?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aung Zaya said:


> test flight
> 
> View attachment 403392
> 
> 
> View attachment 403393
> 
> View attachment 403395
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER and bros from pak
> anything notice the difference between Ruby of MAF and block 2. ?


It's got new LED lights, which appeared on the Twin seater, and a better paint scheme..

And it's a block II.



Aung Zaya said:


> test flight
> 
> View attachment 403392
> 
> 
> View attachment 403393
> 
> View attachment 403395
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER and bros from pak
> anything notice the difference between Ruby of MAF and block 2. ?


Ruby is just a designation PAC gave to the Myanmar jets... if there is any difference it would depend on the internal systems, avionics... depending upon Myanmar, if it went for PAF variant (which packs Pakistani, aswell as western subsystems or a variant with purely Chinese systems);

PAF Block II without IFR.. IFR has been added on new jets and older are being upgraded to carry it)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> It's got new LED lights, which appeared on the Twin seater, and a better paint scheme..
> 
> And it's a block II.


as far as i know from pak source in forum , it wont be the same with pak version and is named Ruby. so that source is wrong ? bro



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Ruby is just a designation PAC gave to the Myanmar jets... if there is any difference it would depend on the internal systems, avionics... depending upon Myanmar, if it went for PAF variant (which packs Pakistani, aswell as western subsystems or a variant with purely Chinese systems);
> 
> PAF Block II without IFR.. IFR has been added on new jets and older are being upgraded


ahhh. i got it bro. thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> test flight
> 
> View attachment 403392
> 
> 
> View attachment 403393
> 
> View attachment 403395
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER and bros from pak
> anything notice the difference between Ruby of MAF and block 2. ?


How many of them has been ordered ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> How many of them has been ordered ?


first batch 16. 
if we got assembly line , can order more. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Aung Zaya said:


> test flight
> 
> View attachment 403392
> 
> 
> View attachment 403393
> 
> View attachment 403395
> 
> @DESERT FIGHTER and bros from pak
> anything notice the difference between Ruby of MAF and block 2. ?


Chinese Avionics including ejection seat instead of western..As Myanmar choose latest chinese ejection seat 
they are block 2 standard
yes they are named as RUBY
Weapon Package is not known 



BDforever said:


> How many of them has been ordered ?


16

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aung Zaya

Sulman Badshah said:


> Chinese Avionics including ejection seat instead of western..As Myanmar choose latest chinese ejection seat
> they are block 2 standard
> yes they are named as RUBY
> Weapon Package is not known
> 
> 
> 16


thz bro. now i'm clear that Ruby is just a name like JF-17M.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

finally found the parts of missing plane.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 帅的一匹

Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 404083


Looks cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

2 bangladeshi who across the border illegally are arrested by security force.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Is this soldier/officer from Myanmar?
PA Lt, Marine and Myanmar Officer? 






Looks like Basic Infantry Course in Quetta, Balochistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Is this soldier/officer from Myanmar?
> PA Lt, Marine and Myanmar Officer?
> 
> View attachment 404115
> 
> 
> Looks like Basic Infantry Course in Quetta, Balochistan.


yes. Myanmar officer.may be old photos.coz the uniform have been changed now. 
basic infantry course for international trainee.? bro. somethings like international combined exercise. 
let me save ur photo bro. where do u get it? it's new to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aung Zaya said:


> yes. Myanmar officer.may be old photos.coz the uniform have been changed now.
> basic infantry course for international trainee.? bro. somethings like international combined exercise.
> let me save ur photo bro. where do u get it? it's new to me.


Social media.. yes its an old pic.

Hundreds of officers from friendly countries train in Pak mil academies and institutions... so he could be on a course or a cadet?

Considering the PA officer is a LT... And the surrounding area looks like Quetta,Balochistan where young officers go for basic infantry and survival course...






*School of Infantry and Tactics - Pakistan Army*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Social media.. yes its an old pic.
> 
> Hundreds of officers from friendly countries train in Pak mil academies and institutions... so he could be on a course or a cadet?
> 
> Considering the PA officer is a LT... And the surrounding area looks like Quetta,Balochistan where young officers go for basic infantry and survival course...
> 
> View attachment 404202
> 
> 
> *School of Infantry and Tactics - Pakistan Army*


may be. bro 
at first i think Pak gave sub training as they wanted to sell us their subs. and no relation after that. but now relationship between MM and Pak in defence field is stronger than i expected. if this relationship can maintain well , MM will be active buyer of sino-pak defence programme.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

MAF JF-17 testing with fuel tank.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aung Zaya

finally black box of clashed plane
is found.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Chief Commander Senior General Min Aung Hlaing met Army officers who are attending Msc and PHD courses in MPEI ( Moscow Power Engineer Institute ).Chief Commander is now in Russia and will stay a few days to dicsuss about cooperation in defence industries , naval field and other sectors.


----------



## Aung Zaya




----------



## Aung Zaya

Finally

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

Looks like this guy in the periscope going to throw a torpedoes at the Rohingyas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

TopCat said:


> Looks like this guy in the periscope going to throw a torpedoes at the Rohingyas.


since when so called Rohingya Bangali lived in water ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya




----------



## mehedi44

which submarine did u buy ?


----------



## TopCat

Aung Zaya said:


> since when so called Rohingya Bangali lived in water ?


They are actually Myanmar rohingya and possibility of living them at water is as much as general is buying a brand new lada or Amur class sub.


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> Finally
> View attachment 405853
> 
> View attachment 405854
> 
> View attachment 405855



Russian kilo stopping over for visit? Has Myanmar navy done exercises with submarines of other Navies (like say Russian and Indian)?



Aung Zaya said:


> since when so called Rohingya Bangali lived in water ?



BD people are preparing to do that in future themselves and Rohingya are counted under that too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

TopCat said:


> They are actually Myanmar rohingya and possibility of living them at water is as much as general is buying a brand new lada or Amur class sub.





Nilgiri said:


> Russian kilo stopping over for visit? Has Myanmar navy done exercises with submarines of other Navies (like say Russian and Indian)


nope. bro Chief commander is now in Russia and inspecting the kilo subs of Black Sea Fleet. nope. just sent the trainee for sub training course.



Nilgiri said:


> BD people are preparing to do that in future themselves and Rohingya are counted under that too


Yes. lol
they should be happy as BD would be like next maldives and become a hot tourist destination which is their dream.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Satria Manggala

* Myanmar Interested in Russian Unmanned Ground Vehicle *
24 Juni 2017






Russian Unmanned Ground Vehicle UGV demonstration during visit (all photos : Min Aung Hlaing)

Senior General Min Aung Hlaing visits No 766 Production and Technological Equipment Center





Commander-in-Chief of Defence Services Senior General Min Aung Hlaing, currently in the Russian Federation, accompanied by Lt-Gen Soe Htut and senior military officers of the Office of the Commander-in-Chief (Army) and Myanmar Military Attaché to the Russian Federation Brig-Gen Nyunt Swe, visited No 766 Production and Technological Equipment Center at 4.20 local standard time on 20 June, and was welcomed by Deputy Director-General Mr. Khlebtikov Evgeny.





First, the Senior General and party viewed round ambulances, operation theatre vehicles, laboratory treatment vehicles and cars at the Production and Technological Equipment Center. Officials conducted them round the center.





Next, they viewed remote-controlled mine clearance vehicles, combat vehicles and fire trucks and observed test driving. After viewing armoured vehicles, they rode them.Officials explained salient points.





Afterwards, the Senior General presented commemorative gifts to officials of the company.

(Min Aung Hlaing)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

new OPV under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sahureka2

Aung Zaya said:


> new OPV under construction
> View attachment 406366



Is the OPV with optical number 54, or is the second unit of the same type under construction?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

sahureka2 said:


> Is the OPV with optical number 54, or is the second unit of the same type under construction?


probably the second ship of same class bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

Satellite photos
OPV and corvette 773 side by side.

You can see that OPV has larger dimensions than the corvette and bow seems to have installed an artillery system (*what type?*)

Watching the corvette 773 you can see the ship's center, the canisters for anti-ships missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

sahureka2 said:


> Satellite photos
> OPV and corvette 773 side by side.
> 
> You can see that OPV has larger dimensions than the corvette and bow seems to have installed an artillery system (*what type?*)
> 
> Watching the corvette 773 you can see the ship's center, the canisters for anti-ships missiles


i dont know. bro 
but if navy want to standardize it would be oto 76mm SR cannon. but without stealth dome. we have extra 76mm cannon which was removed from 771 corvette.


----------



## Aung Zaya

old but gold.

investing in education is now bearing fruits.

Myanmar team 'Defence Service Technological Acadamy ' team won the composite manufacturing technology award in composite battle world cup kazan 2016.

now over thousand of scholars from Myanmar Armed force are studying in Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Congratz Aung La 'the burmese python' N Sang

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> Congratz Aung La 'the burmese python' N Sang
> View attachment 407513



His ears kinda stick out  , but hes a great fighter and much respect! I saw him beat the crap outta Vitaly this time heh.

Is he looking to get into UFC sometime you know?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Nilgiri said:


> His ears kinda stick out [emoji14] , but hes a great fighter and much respect! I saw him beat the crap outta Vitaly this time heh.
> 
> Is he looking to get into UFC sometime you know?


Looks like he will just stick to ONE. Part of his intention is to make myanmar traditional fighting 'lettwei' to become well known through this channel. Love his chicken breast ears tho. [emoji1] [emoji12] [emoji30] [emoji34] [emoji38] [emoji27] [emoji31] [emoji18] [emoji23] [emoji9]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

MAS 2 MK2 of scout team.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Finally*
2 kilo class submarines will be procured. Trainee are now attending the submarine courses in INS Satavahana , India. @Devilduck @tarpitz @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TopCat

India should consider giving $500 million dollar to MM allocated for Bangladesh. Seems like BD is in no mood of using it. $500 million will buy them two refurbished kilos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

TopCat said:


> India should consider giving $500 million dollar to MM allocated for Bangladesh. Seems like BD is in no mood of using it. $500 million will buy them two refurbished kilos.


it's uncomfirmed that we're buying refurbished or new. according to some source from Russia , kilo are new. not refurbished. and it will be direct deal with Russia. not with india. India is just giving training courses.that's why Commander in chief first visit is Russia and then now India. 

more pic

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Aung Zaya said:


> it's uncomfirmed that we're buying refurbished or new. according to some source from Russia , kilo are new. not refurbished. and it will be direct deal with Russia. not with india. India is just giving training courses.



You can still use Indian credit. They are desperate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

Aung Zaya said:


> *Finally*
> 2 kilo class submarines will be procured. Trainee are now attending the submarine courses in INS Satavahana , India. @Devilduck @tarpitz @Nilgiri
> View attachment 411122
> 
> View attachment 411123
> 
> View attachment 411124
> 
> View attachment 411125
> 
> View attachment 411127
> 
> View attachment 411128



Any links or news verifying the information? Just pictures about sending crews for training wouldn't relate to purchasing a submarine.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Species said:


> Any links or news verifying the information? Just pictures about sending crews for training wouldn't relate to purchasing a submarine.


there was in TV news and FB live of Commader in Chief. he declared that there are many trainee in submarine training school ( INS Satavahana ) of India for Kilo class submarine.











Species said:


> Just pictures about sending crews for training wouldn't relate to purchasing a submarine.


yes. we sent them for celebration parties and enjoy bollywood movies in INS Satavahana. and we dont have any plan to acquire sub. happy.? 

just enjoy urself by sharing FB post of DTB and claiming we will buy 3C27 spartan which is actually nothing solid and we will built super dumper frigates in next year. meanswhile cant even start a corvette which was agreed 3 years ago.  lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Species

Aung Zaya said:


> there was in TV news and FB live of Commader in Chief. he declared that there are many trainee in submarine training school ( INS Satavahana ) of India for Kilo class submarine.
> View attachment 411457
> 
> View attachment 411458
> 
> 
> yes. we sent them for celebration parties and enjoy bollywood movies in INS Satavahana. and we dont have any plan to acquire sub. happy.?
> 
> just enjoy urself by sharing FB post of DTB and claiming we will buy 3C27 spartan which is actually nothing solid and we will built super dumper frigates in next year. meanswhile cant even start a corvette which was agreed 3 years ago.  lol



Training and purchasing are two different things you know. We have been training our submariners for almost 10 years before finally acquiring in 2017. In fact, the ads for Navy recruitment also began to include positions of submariners since at least 2013. And I'm not even talking about necessary infrastructure like submarine base, maintenance etc. Not saying you won't purchase a sub, but it will take time. Of course, I'm willing to concede if you show me credible links discussing deals about purchasing a submarine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Species said:


> Training and purchasing are two different things you know. We have been training our submariners for almost 10 years before finally acquiring in 2017. In fact, the ads for Navy recruitment also began to include positions of submariners since at least 2013. And I'm not even talking about necessary infrastructure like submarine base, maintenance etc. Not saying you won't purchase a sub, but it will take time. Of course, I'm willing to concede if you show me credible links discussing deals about purchasing a submarine.


well. our navy also spent around 10 years for sub training course. and of course i understand it will take time as we're not buying a toy. i dont have any link to give becouse it was aired in TV news. but i guess it will declare about the deal within months.so wait and see.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> well. our navy also spent around 10 years for sub training course. and of course i understand it will take time as we're not buying a toy. i dont have any link to give becouse it was aired in TV news. but i guess it will declare about the deal within months.so wait and see.



Kilo sub is a very potent capability. Indian kilo class scored a "kill" on US LA-class SSN in 2015 malabar exercises...and I believe scored further before and since too on other warships (the silent running mode of Kilo is respected a lot by NATO planners for a reason).

Having 2 with lots of well trained submariners is a big leap for Myanmar Navy...so it will be very interesting development to follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Long live India - Myanmar friendship and brotherhood:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Kilo sub is a very potent capability. Indian kilo class scored a "kill" on US LA-class SSN in 2015 malabar exercises...and I believe scored further before and since too on other warships (the silent running mode of Kilo is respected a lot by NATO planners for a reason).
> 
> Having 2 with lots of well trained submariners is a big leap for Myanmar Navy...so it will be very interesting development to follow.


yeah. i hope it's project 636 not 877 which is old. cos we have tight budget and cant buy more within short period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Aung Zaya said:


> yeah. i hope it's project 636 not 877 which is old. cos we have tight budget and cant buy more within short period.



unless you do it Vietnam way (by taking loans from third party)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

madokafc said:


> unless you do it Vietnam way (by taking loans from third party)


i dont know that story. sis 
who give loans for defence procurement ? i dont see any loan from 3rd party for our sub procurement.


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Bad weather caused crash of Myanmar military plane, black box data shows*
*



*




Authorities read the crashed Myanmar military plane's black box. (Photo: Myanmar army)

YANGON: Bad weather caused the crash of a Myanmar military plane resulting in the death of all 122 people on board, authorities said on Tuesday (Jul 18). 

The military aircraft plunged into the sea during a routine flight from the southern city of Myeik to Yangon on Jun 7. Most of its passengers were the wives and children of servicemen.

#Myanmar #Military said #Blackboxfinding shows bad weather the cause of June crash and not engine problem or explosive material onboardpic.twitter.com/N1UQRBPsqm

— May Wong (@MayWongCNA) July 18, 2017


The black box, which consists of a digital flight data recorder and a cockpit voice recorder, wasfound last month. Authorities ruled out engine problems or an explosion based on the black box data.

The Chinese-made aircraft was less than two years old and had only flown about 800 hours, according to the military.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Aung Zaya said:


> i dont know that story. sis
> who give loans for defence procurement ? i dont see any loan from 3rd party for our sub procurement.



they using some Japanese consortium to give loan for the submarine they bought from Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

madokafc said:


> they using some Japanese consortium to give loan for the submarine they bought from Russia


vietnam is smart. our navy struggle to get them for years and can finalize in this year.


----------



## Aung Zaya

MA10 and MAS-2 mk1 was testing in shooting range a few year back. now already upgraded them into mk2 standard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Aung Zaya said:


> i dont know that story. sis
> who give loans for defence procurement ? i dont see any loan from 3rd party for our sub procurement.


Why dont yu apply for Indian loan. They are stacked with $$$$.

@Nilgiri @gslv mk3 @arp2041 @madokafc

You can also jointly own a sub with 3rd country. You use them for 6 mos then they use for 6mos. Something you can work out with like India or North Korea.. No?


----------



## Aung Zaya

TopCat said:


> Why dont yu apply for Indian loan. They are stacked with $$$$.
> 
> @Nilgiri @gslv mk3 @arp2041 @madokafc
> 
> You can also jointly own a sub with 3rd country. You use them for 6 mos then they use for 6mos. Something you can work out with like India or North Korea.. No?



well. may be or may be not. if india provide full loan for our subs , we will happily accept it.  joint own ? brilliant ..!! u should ask BD navy to jointly own with India. so no need to worry about shortage of sub in any case.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Nilgiri said:


> Long live India - Myanmar friendship and brotherhood:




Indians... 

I had a good laugh.
Its Red Fort right?


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> well. may be or may be not. if india provide full loan for our subs , we will happily accept it.  joint own ? brilliant ..!! u should ask BD navy to jointly own with India. so no need to worry about shortage of sub in any case.



We already jointly own theirs by virtue of them acquiring ...its why no one will give them any proper goodies or real military networking.



TopCat said:


> Indians...
> 
> I had a good laugh.
> Its Red Fort right?



Polevaulter bongloid laughing...one of the worlds funniest sights....when the world cares in first place

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MarveL

Spoiler: Google Translate Version



Saturday 22 July 2017, 10:05 WIB
*Indonesian School of Relief in New Rakhine Utilized by Rohingya Students*
*
Yangon* -
From a physical point of view, the building in the form of script I stands out because it is made of concrete, ceramic floor, roofed and painted brightly between bamboo-shaped huts and leaf-roofed with tarpaulin patches.

Inside were three rooms with rows of wooden benches and chairs, a blackboard in front of the room, while there were seats and a single bench in the corner. Starting at 08.00 local time until 15:00 local time the building was filled with children.

"There are 395 students in this school We need to add teachers but the government only provides four teachers How can we teach well We teach full day, morning classes starting at 08.00 local time until 12:00 local time The afternoon class starts at 13:00 Local until 15:00 local time, "said one teacher M. Amin.

That is the picture of the aid school of the Indonesian people, channeled by the humanitarian Justice for Peoples Justice (PKPU), for the conflict areas of Rakhine. The school was inaugurated by Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi in January 2017.

But one classroom was already leaking so no longer used.

For decades, the northern state of Myanmar has experienced sectarian conflict between the Buddhist ethnic majority Rakhine and the generally Muslim minor Rohingya.

When Myanmar authorities banned international NGOs from entering areas affected by military operations in Rakhine, several Indonesian NGOs have been operating there since 2012, including PKPU.

An Indonesian aid school is expected to be a peacekeeping pad in Myanmar
The refugees of his Spirit were crammed into the camp of Bangladesh
Hundreds of thousands of Rohingyas escaped from Myanmar to Bangladesh
Initially, this school is being used by cross-ethnic students, such as Rakhine, Chin and Rohingya ethnic groups, leading to a mixture that leads to peace at the younger generation level.

But that may be a hope for this phase because the Indonesian aid school in Hla Ma Chay village, on the outskirts of Rakhine's capital, Sittwe, is only used by Rohingya students.

'Two versions of names similar to Orba'
Four of his teachers are Rohingyas, their principals are Rakhine but only come to school on special occasions. They are paid by the Rakhine state government.

"They are all Rohingya students, no students from the Rakhine community There is a nearby village inhabited by Rakhine people, but the students we are educated are Rohingya children, no Rakhine ethnic students," explained M Amin.

Like the Rohingyas in general in Myanmar, he has two names: M Amin the name Rohingya and Maung Chit Khin, the name of Myanmar. This condition is similar to the New Order era in Indonesia when Chinese citizens commonly adopt local names.

I also ask why there are no students from other ethnic groups in the school even though near the school neighborhood there are villages inhabited by other communities.

"Why, I do not know We teach Rohingya children Rakhine children study in other schools Before the riots, in the old school before the new building was built, the teacher is a Rakhine," replied M Amin.

"But after the violence happened, the teachers did not come again to teach these Rohingya children, I do not know why they do not teach the Rohingya students anymore, but I think they hate the Rohingya Muslims."

One observer said there was a way out of negative sentiment towards the Rohingyas - which Myanmar does not consider to be a citizen but as a migrant from Bangladesh to be called 'the Bengalis or the Muslims'.

The Rakhine intellectual, Aung Myo Oo, argues that good intentions of opposing groups in society are needed to overcome them.

"At the field level, we must measure the tolerance levels of both Rakhine and other communities and see what they have in common to live side by side, in the end they live on the same land even though the settlements are fragmented.They drink water from the same source, "He explained to BBC Indonesia.

Reconciliation through education?
Unfortunately, according to Aung Myo Oo, for the present stage they seem to be unprepared for not reaching a common ground on how to resolve religious, economic and social conflicts.

On the economic front, for example, the Rakhine community accused the Rohingyas of annexing their ancestral land, while the Rohingyas insisted that Rakhine was his ancestral land as well.

Perhaps, clearly Aung Myo Oo, the tension can be suppressed if the mindset of the younger generation begins to be changed towards reconciliation,





Sabtu 22 Juli 2017, 10:05 WIB (see translation in spoiler button above)
*Indonesian School of Relief in New Rakhine Utilized by Rohingya Students*
BBC World - detikNews








*Yangon* - Dari segi fisik, bangunan berbentuk aksara I itu tampak menonjol karena terbuat dari beton, berlantai keramik, beratap dan bercat cerah di antara gubuk-gubuk berdinding bambu dan beratap daun dengan tambalan terpal.

Di dalamnya terdapat tiga ruang dengan deretan bangku dan kursi kayu, papan tulis di depan ruang, sementara di pojok terdapat kursi dan bangku tunggal. Mulai pukul 08.00 waktu setempat hingga pukul 15.00 waktu setempat gedung itu dipenuhi anak-anak.

"Terdapat 395 siswa di sekolah ini. Kita perlu menambah guru tetapi pemerintah hanya menyediakan empat guru. Bagaimana kami bisa mengajar dengan baik? Kami mengajar sehari penuh, kelas pagi mulai pukul 08.00 waktu setempat hingga pukul 12.00 waktu setempat. Kelas siang mulai pukul 13.00 waktu setempat hingga pukul 15.00 waktu setempat," kata salah seorang guru M. Amin.

Itulah gambaran sekolah bantuan dari rakyat Indonesia, yang disalurkan oleh lembaga kemanusiaan Pos Keadilan Peduli Umat (PKPU), untuk wilayah konflik Rakhine. Sekolah diresmikan oleh Menteri Luar Negeri Indonesia, Retno Marsudi, pada Januari 2017.

Tapi satu ruang kelas ternyata sudah bocor sehingga tak digunakan lagi.

Selama puluhan tahun, negara bagian Myanmar di bagian utara itu telah mengalami konflik sektarian antara mayoritas etnik Rakhine yang beragama Buddha dan kelompok minoritas Rohingya yang pada umumnya Muslim.

Ketika otoritas Myanmar melarang LSM internasional masuk ke daerah-daerah yang terkena dampak operasi militer di Rakhine, beberapa LSM Indonesia sudah beroperasi di sana sejak 2012, termasuk PKPU.

Gagasan awalnya, sekolah ini dimanfaatkan oleh siswa lintasetnik, seperti etnik Rakhine, Chin dan Rohingya sehingga terjadi pembauran yang mengarah ke perdamaian di tingkat generasi muda.

Namun mungkin itu tinggal harapan untuk tahap ini sebab sekolah bantuan Indonesia di Desa Hla Ma Chay, di pinggiran ibu kota Rakhine, Sittwe ini, hanya digunakan oleh siswa-siswa Rohingya.

*'Dua versi nama mirip Orba'*
Empat gurunya adalah orang Rohingya, kepala sekolahnya orang Rakhine tetapi hanya datang ke sekolah pada acara-acara khusus. Mereka digaji oleh pemerintah negara bagian Rakhine.

"Mereka semua siswa Rohingya, tidak ada siswa dari komunitas Rakhine. Ada kampung di dekat sini yang dihuni oleh orang-orang Rakhine, tapi siswa yang kami didik adalah anak-anak Rohingya. Tidak ada siswa etnik Rakhine," jelas M Amin.

Seperti orang-orang Rohingya pada umumnya di Myanmar, ia punya dua nama: M Amin nama Rohingya dan Maung Chit Khin, nama Myanmar. Kondisi ini sama dengan zaman Orde Baru di Indonesia ketika warga negara dari keturunan Cina lazimnya mengadopsi nama setempat.

Saya juga tanyakan kenapa tidak ada siswa dari etnik lain di sekolahnya padahal di dekat lingkungan sekolah itu ada desa yang dihuni komunitas lain.

"Kenapa? Saya tidak tahu. Kami mengajar anak-anak Rohingya. Anak-anak dari etnik Rakhine belajar di sekolah-sekolah lain. Sebelum kerusuhan, di sekolah yang lama sebelum dibangun gedung baru ini, gurunya adalah orang Rakhine," jawab M Amin.

"Tetapi setelah kekerasan terjadi, para guru tidak datang lagi untuk mengajar anak-anak Rohingya ini. Saya tidak tahu kenapa mereka tidak mengajar siswa Rohingya lagi, tetapi saya pikir mereka membenci orang-orang Muslim Rohingya."

Seorang pengamat mengatakan ada jalan ke luar atas sentimen negatif terhadap kelompok Rohingya -yang oleh Myanmar tidak dianggap sebagai warga negara tetapi sebagai pendatang dari Bangladesh sehingga dipanggil 'orang-orang Bengali atau orang-orang Muslim'.

Cendekiawan asal Rakhine, Aung Myo Oo, berpendapat diperlukan niat baik dari kelompok-kelompok yang bertentangan di masyarakat untuk mengatasinya.

"Di tataran lapangan, kita harus mengukur tingkat toleransi baik dari kelompok Rakhine maupun komunitas lain dan melihat hal yang menjadi kesamaan untuk hidup berdampingan. Pada akhirnya mereka hidup di atas tanah yang sama meskipun permukimannya terpisah-pisah. Mereka minum air dari sumber yang sama," jelasnya kepada BBC Indonesia.

*Rekonsiliasi lewat pendidikan?*
Sayangnya, menurut Aung Myo Oo, untuk tahap sekarang mereka tampaknya belum siap berdamai karena belum mencapai pijakan bersama tentang bagaimana akan menyelesaikan konflik agama, ekonomi dan kehidupan sosial.

Di sisi ekonomi, misalnya, komunitas Rakhine menuding Rohingya mencaplok tanah leluhurnya, sedangkan kelompok Rohingya bersikukuh Rakhine adalah tanah leluhurnya pula.

Mungkin, jelas Aung Myo Oo, ketegangan dapat ditekan jika pola pikir generasi muda mulai diubah mengarah ke rekonsiliasi, hidup berdampingan, dan saling menerima.

Tapi tampaknya hal itu tidak tercermin dalam kurikulum yang diikuti anak-anak di sekolah di Hla Ma Chay, yang mengikuti kurikulum nasional Myanmar, termasuk mata pelajaran wajib geografi, bahasa Myanmar, dan pendidikan kewiraan yang mengajarkan kecintaan pada negara.

Duta Besar Indonesia untuk Myanmar, Ito Sumardi, yang turut berperan dalam pendirian sekolah bantuan Indonesia, mengesampingkan anggapan bahwa sekolah itu tidak inklusif dan gagal menjadi titian perdamaian di wilayah konflik.

"Kepala sekolahnya beragama Buddha, murid-muridnya kebanyakan orang Muslim. Kenapa komunitas Buddha di sana kurang memanfaatkan? Karena memang sekolah dibangun di tempat yang mayoritas warganya adalah orang Muslim," jelas Dubes Ito Sumardi.

Namun kepala sekolah yang disebutkan oleh Duta Besar Ito Sumardi hanya datang dalam acara-acara khusus sehingga tidak terlibat langsung dalam kegiatan belajar mengajar setiap hari.

Ito Sumardi meyakini pendidikan dan fasilitas-fasilitas lain yang direncanakan akan dibangun pada akhirnya akan dapat merangkul semua kelompok masyarakat.

"Jadi kita kalau melihat bantuan dari Indonesia yang di Sittwe itu memang situasinya belum kondusif, kemudian keinginan masyarakat di situ untuk sekolah masih rendah. Tapi itu adalah salah satu upaya untuk bagaimana, melalui pendidikan, melalui pasar yang direncanakan, melalui rumah sakit, di situlah bisa berkumpul semua komunitas karena mereka secara umum membutuhkannya."

Bagaimanapun, para siswa dari kelompok Rohingya, berharap mereka dapat menimba ilmu sebanyak mungkin dari sekolah SD ini untuk mewujudkan cita-cita mereka.

"Saya ingin menjadi insinyur setelah lulus sekolah," ungkap Ebdullah, 11.

"Saya ingin menjadi guru," kata Um Habiba, 10.

Mereka mungkin masih terlalu belia untuk memahami bahwa setelah lulus dari sekolah ini, maka akses ke pendidikan yang lebih tinggi sangat terbatas bagi mereka.

Soalnya, kelompok etnik mereka tak masuk dalam daftar 135 etnik yang resmi diakui di Myanmar sehingga mereka tidak boleh masuk ke sekolah-sekolah negeri. Adapun untuk melanjutkan ke pendidikan tinggi swasta akan terhambat oleh biaya.

Untuk sementara inilah sarana pendidikan resmi di Desa Hla Ma Chay yang menjadi tumpuan bagi 1.700 penduduk Rohingya itu. ***

*(nvc/nvc)

https://news.detik.com/bbc-world/d-...a-di-rakhine-baru-dimanfaatkan-siswa-rohingya
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> We already jointly own theirs by virtue of them acquiring ...its why no one will give them any proper goodies or real military networking.
> 
> 
> 
> Polevaulter bongloid laughing...one of the worlds funniest sights....when the world cares in first place


lol and even still want to against India.  


MarveL said:


> Spoiler: Google Translate Version
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday 22 July 2017, 10:05 WIB
> *Indonesian School of Relief in New Rakhine Utilized by Rohingya Students*
> *
> Yangon* -
> From a physical point of view, the building in the form of script I stands out because it is made of concrete, ceramic floor, roofed and painted brightly between bamboo-shaped huts and leaf-roofed with tarpaulin patches.
> 
> Inside were three rooms with rows of wooden benches and chairs, a blackboard in front of the room, while there were seats and a single bench in the corner. Starting at 08.00 local time until 15:00 local time the building was filled with children.
> 
> "There are 395 students in this school We need to add teachers but the government only provides four teachers How can we teach well We teach full day, morning classes starting at 08.00 local time until 12:00 local time The afternoon class starts at 13:00 Local until 15:00 local time, "said one teacher M. Amin.
> 
> That is the picture of the aid school of the Indonesian people, channeled by the humanitarian Justice for Peoples Justice (PKPU), for the conflict areas of Rakhine. The school was inaugurated by Indonesian Foreign Minister Retno Marsudi in January 2017.
> 
> But one classroom was already leaking so no longer used.
> 
> For decades, the northern state of Myanmar has experienced sectarian conflict between the Buddhist ethnic majority Rakhine and the generally Muslim minor Rohingya.
> 
> When Myanmar authorities banned international NGOs from entering areas affected by military operations in Rakhine, several Indonesian NGOs have been operating there since 2012, including PKPU.
> 
> An Indonesian aid school is expected to be a peacekeeping pad in Myanmar
> The refugees of his Spirit were crammed into the camp of Bangladesh
> Hundreds of thousands of Rohingyas escaped from Myanmar to Bangladesh
> Initially, this school is being used by cross-ethnic students, such as Rakhine, Chin and Rohingya ethnic groups, leading to a mixture that leads to peace at the younger generation level.
> 
> But that may be a hope for this phase because the Indonesian aid school in Hla Ma Chay village, on the outskirts of Rakhine's capital, Sittwe, is only used by Rohingya students.
> 
> 'Two versions of names similar to Orba'
> Four of his teachers are Rohingyas, their principals are Rakhine but only come to school on special occasions. They are paid by the Rakhine state government.
> 
> "They are all Rohingya students, no students from the Rakhine community There is a nearby village inhabited by Rakhine people, but the students we are educated are Rohingya children, no Rakhine ethnic students," explained M Amin.
> 
> Like the Rohingyas in general in Myanmar, he has two names: M Amin the name Rohingya and Maung Chit Khin, the name of Myanmar. This condition is similar to the New Order era in Indonesia when Chinese citizens commonly adopt local names.
> 
> I also ask why there are no students from other ethnic groups in the school even though near the school neighborhood there are villages inhabited by other communities.
> 
> "Why, I do not know We teach Rohingya children Rakhine children study in other schools Before the riots, in the old school before the new building was built, the teacher is a Rakhine," replied M Amin.
> 
> "But after the violence happened, the teachers did not come again to teach these Rohingya children, I do not know why they do not teach the Rohingya students anymore, but I think they hate the Rohingya Muslims."
> 
> One observer said there was a way out of negative sentiment towards the Rohingyas - which Myanmar does not consider to be a citizen but as a migrant from Bangladesh to be called 'the Bengalis or the Muslims'.
> 
> The Rakhine intellectual, Aung Myo Oo, argues that good intentions of opposing groups in society are needed to overcome them.
> 
> "At the field level, we must measure the tolerance levels of both Rakhine and other communities and see what they have in common to live side by side, in the end they live on the same land even though the settlements are fragmented.They drink water from the same source, "He explained to BBC Indonesia.
> 
> Reconciliation through education?
> Unfortunately, according to Aung Myo Oo, for the present stage they seem to be unprepared for not reaching a common ground on how to resolve religious, economic and social conflicts.
> 
> On the economic front, for example, the Rakhine community accused the Rohingyas of annexing their ancestral land, while the Rohingyas insisted that Rakhine was his ancestral land as well.
> 
> Perhaps, clearly Aung Myo Oo, the tension can be suppressed if the mindset of the younger generation begins to be changed towards reconciliation,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sabtu 22 Juli 2017, 10:05 WIB (see translation in spoiler button above)
> *Indonesian School of Relief in New Rakhine Utilized by Rohingya Students*
> BBC World - detikNews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Yangon* - Dari segi fisik, bangunan berbentuk aksara I itu tampak menonjol karena terbuat dari beton, berlantai keramik, beratap dan bercat cerah di antara gubuk-gubuk berdinding bambu dan beratap daun dengan tambalan terpal.
> 
> Di dalamnya terdapat tiga ruang dengan deretan bangku dan kursi kayu, papan tulis di depan ruang, sementara di pojok terdapat kursi dan bangku tunggal. Mulai pukul 08.00 waktu setempat hingga pukul 15.00 waktu setempat gedung itu dipenuhi anak-anak.
> 
> "Terdapat 395 siswa di sekolah ini. Kita perlu menambah guru tetapi pemerintah hanya menyediakan empat guru. Bagaimana kami bisa mengajar dengan baik? Kami mengajar sehari penuh, kelas pagi mulai pukul 08.00 waktu setempat hingga pukul 12.00 waktu setempat. Kelas siang mulai pukul 13.00 waktu setempat hingga pukul 15.00 waktu setempat," kata salah seorang guru M. Amin.
> 
> Itulah gambaran sekolah bantuan dari rakyat Indonesia, yang disalurkan oleh lembaga kemanusiaan Pos Keadilan Peduli Umat (PKPU), untuk wilayah konflik Rakhine. Sekolah diresmikan oleh Menteri Luar Negeri Indonesia, Retno Marsudi, pada Januari 2017.
> 
> Tapi satu ruang kelas ternyata sudah bocor sehingga tak digunakan lagi.
> 
> Selama puluhan tahun, negara bagian Myanmar di bagian utara itu telah mengalami konflik sektarian antara mayoritas etnik Rakhine yang beragama Buddha dan kelompok minoritas Rohingya yang pada umumnya Muslim.
> 
> Ketika otoritas Myanmar melarang LSM internasional masuk ke daerah-daerah yang terkena dampak operasi militer di Rakhine, beberapa LSM Indonesia sudah beroperasi di sana sejak 2012, termasuk PKPU.
> 
> Gagasan awalnya, sekolah ini dimanfaatkan oleh siswa lintasetnik, seperti etnik Rakhine, Chin dan Rohingya sehingga terjadi pembauran yang mengarah ke perdamaian di tingkat generasi muda.
> 
> Namun mungkin itu tinggal harapan untuk tahap ini sebab sekolah bantuan Indonesia di Desa Hla Ma Chay, di pinggiran ibu kota Rakhine, Sittwe ini, hanya digunakan oleh siswa-siswa Rohingya.
> 
> *'Dua versi nama mirip Orba'*
> Empat gurunya adalah orang Rohingya, kepala sekolahnya orang Rakhine tetapi hanya datang ke sekolah pada acara-acara khusus. Mereka digaji oleh pemerintah negara bagian Rakhine.
> 
> "Mereka semua siswa Rohingya, tidak ada siswa dari komunitas Rakhine. Ada kampung di dekat sini yang dihuni oleh orang-orang Rakhine, tapi siswa yang kami didik adalah anak-anak Rohingya. Tidak ada siswa etnik Rakhine," jelas M Amin.
> 
> Seperti orang-orang Rohingya pada umumnya di Myanmar, ia punya dua nama: M Amin nama Rohingya dan Maung Chit Khin, nama Myanmar. Kondisi ini sama dengan zaman Orde Baru di Indonesia ketika warga negara dari keturunan Cina lazimnya mengadopsi nama setempat.
> 
> Saya juga tanyakan kenapa tidak ada siswa dari etnik lain di sekolahnya padahal di dekat lingkungan sekolah itu ada desa yang dihuni komunitas lain.
> 
> "Kenapa? Saya tidak tahu. Kami mengajar anak-anak Rohingya. Anak-anak dari etnik Rakhine belajar di sekolah-sekolah lain. Sebelum kerusuhan, di sekolah yang lama sebelum dibangun gedung baru ini, gurunya adalah orang Rakhine," jawab M Amin.
> 
> "Tetapi setelah kekerasan terjadi, para guru tidak datang lagi untuk mengajar anak-anak Rohingya ini. Saya tidak tahu kenapa mereka tidak mengajar siswa Rohingya lagi, tetapi saya pikir mereka membenci orang-orang Muslim Rohingya."
> 
> Seorang pengamat mengatakan ada jalan ke luar atas sentimen negatif terhadap kelompok Rohingya -yang oleh Myanmar tidak dianggap sebagai warga negara tetapi sebagai pendatang dari Bangladesh sehingga dipanggil 'orang-orang Bengali atau orang-orang Muslim'.
> 
> Cendekiawan asal Rakhine, Aung Myo Oo, berpendapat diperlukan niat baik dari kelompok-kelompok yang bertentangan di masyarakat untuk mengatasinya.
> 
> "Di tataran lapangan, kita harus mengukur tingkat toleransi baik dari kelompok Rakhine maupun komunitas lain dan melihat hal yang menjadi kesamaan untuk hidup berdampingan. Pada akhirnya mereka hidup di atas tanah yang sama meskipun permukimannya terpisah-pisah. Mereka minum air dari sumber yang sama," jelasnya kepada BBC Indonesia.
> 
> *Rekonsiliasi lewat pendidikan?*
> Sayangnya, menurut Aung Myo Oo, untuk tahap sekarang mereka tampaknya belum siap berdamai karena belum mencapai pijakan bersama tentang bagaimana akan menyelesaikan konflik agama, ekonomi dan kehidupan sosial.
> 
> Di sisi ekonomi, misalnya, komunitas Rakhine menuding Rohingya mencaplok tanah leluhurnya, sedangkan kelompok Rohingya bersikukuh Rakhine adalah tanah leluhurnya pula.
> 
> Mungkin, jelas Aung Myo Oo, ketegangan dapat ditekan jika pola pikir generasi muda mulai diubah mengarah ke rekonsiliasi, hidup berdampingan, dan saling menerima.
> 
> Tapi tampaknya hal itu tidak tercermin dalam kurikulum yang diikuti anak-anak di sekolah di Hla Ma Chay, yang mengikuti kurikulum nasional Myanmar, termasuk mata pelajaran wajib geografi, bahasa Myanmar, dan pendidikan kewiraan yang mengajarkan kecintaan pada negara.
> 
> Duta Besar Indonesia untuk Myanmar, Ito Sumardi, yang turut berperan dalam pendirian sekolah bantuan Indonesia, mengesampingkan anggapan bahwa sekolah itu tidak inklusif dan gagal menjadi titian perdamaian di wilayah konflik.
> 
> "Kepala sekolahnya beragama Buddha, murid-muridnya kebanyakan orang Muslim. Kenapa komunitas Buddha di sana kurang memanfaatkan? Karena memang sekolah dibangun di tempat yang mayoritas warganya adalah orang Muslim," jelas Dubes Ito Sumardi.
> 
> Namun kepala sekolah yang disebutkan oleh Duta Besar Ito Sumardi hanya datang dalam acara-acara khusus sehingga tidak terlibat langsung dalam kegiatan belajar mengajar setiap hari.
> 
> Ito Sumardi meyakini pendidikan dan fasilitas-fasilitas lain yang direncanakan akan dibangun pada akhirnya akan dapat merangkul semua kelompok masyarakat.
> 
> "Jadi kita kalau melihat bantuan dari Indonesia yang di Sittwe itu memang situasinya belum kondusif, kemudian keinginan masyarakat di situ untuk sekolah masih rendah. Tapi itu adalah salah satu upaya untuk bagaimana, melalui pendidikan, melalui pasar yang direncanakan, melalui rumah sakit, di situlah bisa berkumpul semua komunitas karena mereka secara umum membutuhkannya."
> 
> Bagaimanapun, para siswa dari kelompok Rohingya, berharap mereka dapat menimba ilmu sebanyak mungkin dari sekolah SD ini untuk mewujudkan cita-cita mereka.
> 
> "Saya ingin menjadi insinyur setelah lulus sekolah," ungkap Ebdullah, 11.
> 
> "Saya ingin menjadi guru," kata Um Habiba, 10.
> 
> Mereka mungkin masih terlalu belia untuk memahami bahwa setelah lulus dari sekolah ini, maka akses ke pendidikan yang lebih tinggi sangat terbatas bagi mereka.
> 
> Soalnya, kelompok etnik mereka tak masuk dalam daftar 135 etnik yang resmi diakui di Myanmar sehingga mereka tidak boleh masuk ke sekolah-sekolah negeri. Adapun untuk melanjutkan ke pendidikan tinggi swasta akan terhambat oleh biaya.
> 
> Untuk sementara inilah sarana pendidikan resmi di Desa Hla Ma Chay yang menjadi tumpuan bagi 1.700 penduduk Rohingya itu. ***
> 
> *(nvc/nvc)
> 
> https://news.detik.com/bbc-world/d-...a-di-rakhine-baru-dimanfaatkan-siswa-rohingya*


thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Species

Nilgiri said:


> We already jointly own theirs by virtue of them acquiring ...its why no one will give them any proper goodies or real military networking.
> 
> 
> 
> Polevaulter bongloid laughing...one of the worlds funniest sights....when the world cares in first place



Effeminate Indi-apes will never stop dreaming of fairytales!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

*RMA Group opens Ford assembly facility in Myanmar *
May 26, 2017

RMA Group, distributors for Ford in Myanmar, proudly announces that for the first time in Ford’s history, Ford vehicles will be assembled in Myanmar at the new Ford assembly plant in Yangon.

Known as Capital Motor Limited Assembly Plant, the purpose-built facility is a joint venture between RMA Group and Capital Automotive Ltd, a subsidiary of the Capital Diamond Star Group.

The facility has kicked off operations with the New Ford Ranger and All-New Ford Everest, available to customers in various specification and engine varieties. Both vehicles come with an industry leading 5 year/100000km manufacturer’s warranty.

“We are extremely excited by the opening of our new plant, as we will now be manufacturing both Ford Ranger and Everest and making these more accessible to customers in Myanmar at very competitive prices. While up until now, the new Ranger and Everest vehicles were imported from Thailand, the investment in a new SKD (semi-knocked down) plant also provides added job opportunities, as well as operator skills training and technology transfer”, says Chris Manley, Country Manager of RMA Myanmar.

https://www.rmagroup.net/all-news-update/rma-group-opens-ford-assembly-facility-myanmar/


----------



## Aung Zaya

new uniform.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

Aung Zaya said:


> well. may be or may be not. if india provide full loan for our subs , we will happily accept it.  joint own ? brilliant ..!! u should ask BD navy to jointly own with India. so no need to worry about shortage of sub in any case.



We will happily give you INS Viraat mate.....we can surely work on lease of a sub or two for 10 years....A Kolkata class destroyer & 17A frigate.....Myanmar is our Ally....We will arm it to teeth so that no bloody fifth rated nation can threaten it's security & Integrity....Sources suggest that NSA Doval is also keen to provide the Nuclear umbrella to our beloved eastern neighbor as Myanmar is our bridge to East Asia....

On another note, we should seriously start discussing on the new sea area which will be developed by the sinking of BD in BoB....How to divide the waters between us? I guess we should share between us on the latitude passing through soon to be the sunk capital of BD i.e. Dhaka....Wat say?

Long Live Indo-Myanmar friendship!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

arp2041 said:


> We will happily give you INS Viraat mate.....we can surely work on lease of a sub or two for 10 years....A Kolkata class destroyer & 17A frigate.....Myanmar is our Ally....We will arm it to teeth so that no bloody fifth rated nation can threaten it's security & Integrity....Sources suggest that NSA Doval is also keen to provide the Nuclear umbrella to our beloved eastern neighbor as Myanmar is our bridge to East Asia....
> 
> On another note, we should seriously start discussing on the new sea area which will be developed by the sinking of BD in BoB....How to divide the waters between us? I guess we should share between us on the latitude passing through soon to be the sunk capital of BD i.e. Dhaka....Wat say?
> 
> Long Live Indo-Myanmar friendship!!!


ha ha ha thz. bro 
Navy have plan to order more sonar for 2 naval ships which will commission at the end of this year. steady growth in trade will help us to be closer. yes. Indo-Myanmar friendship will never end. bro 

motherships

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Aung Zaya said:


> ha ha ha thz. bro
> Navy have plan to order more sonar for 2 naval ships which will commission at the end of this year. steady growth in trade will help us to be closer. yes. Indo-Myanmar friendship will never end. bro
> 
> motherships
> View attachment 413654
> 
> View attachment 413657


what kind of ship on right top corner of the photos? any detail?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Svantana said:


> what kind of ship on right top corner of the photos? any detail?


Landing craft if i am not wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Svantana said:


> what kind of ship on right top corner of the photos? any detail?


just small LCM bro.
it can carry 2 MBT or 3,4 APC. i dont know its detail. its work is to carry troops and tanks to shore in coastal area. probably can go into ocean. but not far from coast.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

nice ship!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Svantana said:


> nice ship!


but it's just a small ship. we need bigger ships with more endurance and ocean going ability to support our amphibious force. last a few year ago , we were in talk with PT PAL for LPD. but as u know , discussion was stop due to sanction.
it is better if we got LPD from Indonesia.
http://asian-defence-news.blogspot.com/2014/07/myanmar-navy-and-indonesias-pt-pal-in.html?m=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## wiseone2

Species said:


> Training and purchasing are two different things you know. We have been training our submariners for almost 10 years before finally acquiring in 2017. In fact, the ads for Navy recruitment also began to include positions of submariners since at least 2013. And I'm not even talking about necessary infrastructure like submarine base, maintenance etc. Not saying you won't purchase a sub, but it will take time. Of course, I'm willing to concede if you show me credible links discussing deals about purchasing a submarine.



assuming you have the cash purchasing the sub is the easy part
training and operations are the hard part

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

arp2041 said:


> We will happily give you INS Viraat mate.....we can surely work on lease of a sub or two for 10 years....A Kolkata class destroyer & 17A frigate.....Myanmar is our Ally....We will arm it to teeth so that no bloody fifth rated nation can threaten it's security & Integrity....Sources suggest that NSA Doval is also keen to provide the Nuclear umbrella to our beloved eastern neighbor as Myanmar is our bridge to East Asia....



That's cute, but at the moment dhotis need to think about countering the Chinese base at Kyaukphyu, make sure you don't end up having a huge shortage in your own arsenal. 

And we all know the brand value of Made in India products.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Species

wiseone2 said:


> assuming you have the cash purchasing the sub is the easy part
> training and operations are the hard part



Not really, there have been instances when countries have gone for ambitious purchases but ended up doing a big blunder due to the lack of training and experience with maintenance. Submarines are completely new platform for MM Navy, so obviously they would look for extensive training and experience before aquiring it, I guess thats the way they are going.


----------



## wiseone2

Species said:


> Not really, there have been instances when countries have gone for ambitious purchases but ended up doing a big blunder due to the lack of training and experience with maintenance. Submarines are completely new platform for MM Navy, so obviously they would look for extensive training and experience before aquiring it, I guess thats the way they are going.



if you have the cash buying is easy
the training, operations and maintenance is the hard part



Species said:


> That's cute, but at the moment dhotis need to think about countering the Chinese base at Kyaukphyu, make sure you don't end up having a huge shortage in your own arsenal.
> 
> And we all know the brand value of Made in India products.



There will be no Chinese base in Myanmar or Bangladesh or Sri Lanka during a war or prelude to a war
Chest thumping aside none of you have the balls to get involved

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

just finish assembling work and test driving.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

helping damaged area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45786123

Myanmar Armed Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45786123



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45786123



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45786123



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 45786123



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45786123



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

bro yay ae lo a myar gyi random tin mae a sar a kg sone 1 pon 2 pon lout pae tin pa lar. thu myar pyaw sa yar pyit nay mal naw. kyay zu naw bro. 


45786123 said:


>


----------



## Aung Zaya

45786123 said:


>


bro some of them are not from Myanmar army but rebel. some also are from Hollywood movie Rambo. very old photos. anyway thank for ur contribution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

FAC 556





Brother in arms






Naval Commando

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

MIG-29 SM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> MIG-29 SM
> View attachment 414613
> 
> View attachment 414614



Wow awesome! Are they BVR equipped like say with R-77?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Wow awesome! Are they BVR equipped like say with R-77?


yes. sure.!!  the photo also was in this thread. may be in early pages. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Ugenda Buddhist community
donated by Myanmar buddhists with rice and other goods. great donation. May buddha bless u all. sadhu ! sadhu! sadhu!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Pechora 2M 
Myanmar made exercise using pechora 2m 
in last a few days. it was successful by hitting the target with single missile. well done.!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nabil365

Aung Zaya said:


> Ugenda Buddhist community
> donated by Myanmar buddhists with rice and other goods. great donation. May buddha bless u all. sadhu ! sadhu! sadhu!
> 
> View attachment 415189
> 
> View attachment 415192
> 
> View attachment 415200
> 
> View attachment 415201


Buddha is dead right????
Isn't he human?


----------



## Devilduck

Nabil365 said:


> Buddha is dead right????
> Isn't he human?


His prayers lives on. We consider him as a superior being who shed light on enlightenment of life and more. We worship his prayers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> Ugenda Buddhist community
> donated by Myanmar buddhists with rice and other goods. great donation. May buddha bless u all. sadhu ! sadhu! sadhu!
> 
> View attachment 415189
> 
> View attachment 415192
> 
> View attachment 415200
> 
> View attachment 415201



Good to see interest in dharmic universe (african buddhist monks etc). I saw some popular hindu temples in africa as well made by inspired locals and spreading the good word of Dharm peacefully but coherently (even good debates are starting)...I think it will help to better balance their societies over time, by partaking of the message all enlightened souls in dharmic realm (Buddha probably most well known world wide) have created. Myanmar doing great job here, hope it continues. Lead with action first and foremost to guide humanity wherever possible into higher thought away from base reactionary emotions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Good to see interest in dharmic universe (african buddhist monks etc). I saw some popular hindu temples in africa as well made by inspired locals and spreading the good word of Dharm peacefully but coherently (even good debates are starting)...I think it will help to better balance their societies over time, by partaking of the message all enlightened souls in dharmic realm (Buddha probably most well known world wide) have created. Myanmar doing great job here, hope it continues. Lead with action first and foremost to guide humanity wherever possible into higher thought away from base reactionary emotions.





Nilgiri said:


> Good to see interest in dharmic universe (african buddhist monks etc). I saw some popular hindu temples in africa as well made by inspired locals and spreading the good word of Dharm peacefully but coherently (even good debates are starting)...I think it will help to better balance their societies over time, by partaking of the message all enlightened souls in dharmic realm (Buddha probably most well known world wide) have created. Myanmar doing great job here, hope it continues. Lead with action first and foremost to guide humanity wherever possible into higher thought away from base reactionary emotions.


Yes.bro 
Uganda Buddhist Center is now popular in Myanmar and Myanmar Buddhist are willing to support every movement of it. 
Good point of UBC is no need to be Buddhist to learn about Dhamma and meditation ( I think this come from Hinduism ) and freely open to know what is Buddhism. Really love to See it.

F14 in SG 





Foreign officers trying Myannmar Tea which is specially issued for armed force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Upgraded Type -59M

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Mobile rader for short range AD. Assembled in Myanmar under licensed from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myanmar’s stakes in two Belt and Road economic corridors *




By Thompson Chau | Thursday, 03 August 2017 
18

*The country’s involvement in the two economic corridors reflects its unique geopolitical role in bridging China and South Asia as well as fostering integration of the ASEAN bloc.*

*



The Bangladesh-China-India-Myanmar (BCIM) economic corridor, with multi-modal connection via combination of sea and land transport. Photo - Supplied/ PwC Growth Markets Centre*

MYANMAR is involved in two of the six economic corridors under China’s Belt and Road Initiative (BRI), according to a report from a multinational professional services firm.

The country’s involvement in the two corridors underlines its geopolitical advantage in facilitating the connectivity between China and South Asia as well as in fostering integration within the ASEAN bloc.

The report Repaving the ancient Silk Routes, published by PwC Growth Markets Centre in May, illustrated how Myanmar is involved in two out of six economic corridors in Beijing’s grand scheme: the “amphibious” Bangladesh-China-India-Myanmar corridor, and maritime China-IndoChina Peninsula corridor.

Southeast Asia, along with South and Central Asia, are hotspots for China’s infrastructure investments. All three regions are linked by the six BRI economic corridors.

Four corridors are land routes, including the New Eurasian Land Bridge, the new China-Mongolia-Russia, China-Central Asia-West Asia, and China-Pakistan corridors.

In contrast, the Bangladesh-China-India-Myanmar corridor is a hybrid, or “amphibious” route, and the China-IndoChina Peninsula corridor is an ocean route. Myanmar is involved in these two, which together make up the “21st-Century Maritime Silk Road”.

Each of the economic corridors complements each other and covers energy and transport infrastructure, including railways, highways, power stations, ports and airports. Through these channels, the BRI aims to boost productivity, trade and investment.

*BCIM corridor*

The Bangladesh- China- India- Myanmar corridor is a multi-modal corridor made up of both land routes mainly via the Kolkata and Kunming (K2K) highway. The sea routes start from Mandalay and end in Kolkata, India. The land routes begin from Kunming, China’s Yunnan regional capital, passing through Myanmar cities such as Mandalay and then Bangladesh through to Kolkata.

PwC estimated that the total cost of a combination of road, rail, water and air linkages for this corridor would reach US$22 billion.

The report said that trade is expected to prosper, and particularly Indian exports such as cotton, copper, electrical machinery and electronic media equipment, chemicals and minerals.

The main artery of the BCIM corridor is a land route – the K2K highway stretches between Kolkata through to Kunming, passing through Bangladesh and Myanmar, spans 2,800km, and is almost ready to operate.

The maritime side of routes, connecting Myanmar to India, is a transport loop which aims to provide maritime access of goods from Kolkata, via Myanmar’s port of Sittwe, to Paletwa by inland water transport along the Myanmar river, Kaladan, and back via highway to Mizoram in northeast India.

This sea route in which Myanmar plays an essential part is in fact highly competitive: compared with the land route, access via sea from Sittwe to Kolkata reduces the distance covered by land by 1,328km to a 539km.

According to information from the Ministry of Development of North Eastern Region of the Indian government, an initial agreement between India and Myanmar was signed back in 2008, but, to date, progress has been slow and the transport loop is yet to become operational.




Nine cross-national highways form the backbone of Greater Mekong Sub-region (GMS) transport infrastructure. Data from the Hong Kong Trade Development Council. Photo - Supplied/ PwC Growth Markets Centre

*China-IndoChina Peninsula corridor*

The report went on to explain that the China-IndoChina Peninsula corridor captures many of China’s connectivity projects within ASEAN. Ten cross-national highways, including one high-speed railway (HSR) from Bangkok to Singapore, form the backbone of the Greater Mekong Sub-region (GMS) transnational infrastructure network cutting across five ASEAN countries.

A major project along this corridor includes the $23bn Kunming-Singapore railway by the China Railway Construction Corporation (CRCC) to connect China to all ASEAN countries.

Repaving the ancient Silk Routes argued that this vast undertaking would be crucial in accelerating cross-border e-commerce, closing infrastructure gaps and creating job opportunities in ASEAN. Recently, an agreement has been made between China and Laos to fund the $6.8bn 417km-railway from the Chinese-Laos border, through Vientiane, to Nong Khai in Thailand. Beijing has signed an MoU with Bangkok to connect that railway to the Thai capital. The most recently signed MoU is for the KL-Singapore High Speed Rail, according to the Hong Kong Trade Development Council.

Myanmar is extensively involved in this framework. The southern sub-corridor links Dawei with Bangkok; the East-West sub-corridor connects Kawkareik in Kayin State with Mae Sot in Thailand and all the way to Hue in Vietnam. The western sub-corridor covers Myanmar’s commercial and political capital, while the Eastern sub-corridor bridges Muse, Mandalay and Kunming.

The fact that Myanmar is included in the two economic corridors underscores its importance in both bridging China and South Asia as well as in stepping up ASEAN’s integration.

Manish Agarwal, leader partner in capital projects and infrastructure in PwC India, said that it is hard for corridor projects compete for investments with those related to immediate congestion.

“Having designed several multi-geography corridors, we realise that traditional institutional structures designed for optimising local benefits often miss the trade-offs involved in maximising regional benefits.

“Also, as corridor projects create infrastructure ahead of demand, financing them becomes a challenge if they compete for capital with projects prioritised to address congestion.

“We expect multilateral agencies to continue to have a key role in articulating the win-win scenarios, and in strengthening institutions that can enable planning and financing of these projects in innovative ways,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

historical image 
Fighter Pilot of British Burma in colonial period

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myanmar women around the world* 

PREVIEW: MIMI AUNG

PROJECT MANAGER, MARS HELICOPTER






MiMi grew up in Burma (Myanmar), with no television and few amenities, and having to pump water from a well. But she looked at the night sky, and the view of space, with a sense of wonder.

Coming to the U.S. by herself at 16, she found her passion in engineering. Today she is leading the project to develop a Mars helicopter technology demonstration, an entirely new type of space flight.
https://women.jpl.nasa.gov/mimi-aung.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myanmar Scientist Wins Pershing Square Sohn Prize for Work on Cancer Research






*

Yimon Aye, a Howard Milstein faculty fellow and assistant professor of chemistry and chemical biology in the College of Arts and Sciences, Cornell University, with a secondary appointment at Weill Cornell Medicine has won the 2017 Pershing Square Prize in Cancer Research, which supports New Yorkbased scientists exploring innovative avenues in the fight against cancer as young investigator. Aye said one unique aspect of this award was the panel of experts – 30 of the leading cancer biologists in the country, including several Nobel laureates – who conducted the interviews during the third and final stage of the proposal process. “I have gone through other award competitions,” said Aye, who won a Beckman Young Investigator Award, a National Science Foundation early career award and an NIH Director’s New Innovator Award in 2014, a Sloan Foundation fellowship in 2016 and an Office of Naval Research Young Investigator award in 2017. “But this one was special because several of the interviewers are highly accomplished scientists you wouldn’t often get the opportunity to meet, let alone talk science with or be grilled by. So, when I was invited for the third-round interviews, I was just so excited for the chance to meet these people and I’m always been interested in applying my chemistry and chemical biology insights to real-world relevance in human medicine and I was very honored to get the secondary appointment to Weill Cornell Medicine, which was a big attraction to me in addition to Cornell being a strong university,” said Aye, who has been a lecturer to first-year medical students at Weill Cornell every fall since her arrival. The awards, established in 2014, are given by the Pershing Square Sohn Cancer Research Alliance, dedicated to accelerating cures for cancer by advancing innovative cancer research and by facilitating collaborations between the science and business communities. It has created a prestigious program that awards substantial funding to exceptional young scientists in New York City with innovative ideas in the field of cancer research. Yimon Aye is one of six New York City scientists who win Pershing Square Sohn Prize for young investigators in cancer research.

Yimon Aye’s success started from the time she stood 3rd in the whole country in Myanmar’s matriculation exams. She won a scholarship at Cambridge Tutors College (CTC), UK to do her ‘A’ levels from 1998 till 2000. In the June 2000 A-level exams, Yimon gained top marks in the whole world for Chemistry and won the Royal Society of Chemistry’s National Prize. She also won a place at Oxford University where she went on to achieve First Class Honours on her degree course in Chemistry. Whilst at Oxford University, Yimon was chosen as the British Council’s very first International Student of the Year, receiving her award in 2003.

She moved to the UK to study for sixth form (high school) and then read chemistry at Oxford University, UK (2004). After Oxford University, Yimon took a post-graduate course in Chemistry and Chemical Biology at Harvard University where she gained a PhD in organic chemistry under the supervision of Professor Dave Evans (2009). After her time at Harvard, Yimon was the Damon Runyun Cancer Research Postdoctoral Fellow at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology (MIT) where she researched the cellular and biochemical regulatory mechanisms of the enzyme ribonucleotide reductase (RNR). Since July 2012, Yimon has been Assistant Professor in the Department of Chemistry and Chemical Biology at Cornell University and in 2014 was awarded the US National Institutes of Health Director’s “New Innovator Award” for her groundbreaking project entitled Deconvoluting redox biology with targeted chemistry. The 5-year award came with a $2.29 million grant supporting exceptionally creative new investigators who propose highly innovative projects with the potential for unusually high biomedical impact. In February 2016, Yimon was named recipient of a fellowship from the Alfred P. Sloan Foundation, which supports early career faculty members’ original research and broad-based education related to science, technology and economic performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## devillianangel

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=339670289790293

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 420630


For swat or sotf?

Sent from my E5333 using Defence.pk mobile app


----------



## TopCat



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## devillianangel



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> *Finally*
> 2 kilo class submarines will be procured. Trainee are now attending the submarine courses in INS Satavahana , India. @Devilduck @tarpitz @Nilgiri
> View attachment 411122
> 
> View attachment 411123
> 
> View attachment 411124
> 
> View attachment 411125
> 
> View attachment 411127
> 
> View attachment 411128


It will take times bro coz our submarine base in an undisclosed place will not be ready before early 2018.
Subs will not be able to operate without a proper base.
Actually we are receiving a pair of Ming class from China as a gift (friendship price) very soon. 
As soon as the base is ready, Ming class will be delievered.
But Ming class are not MN's choice. They are just stop-gap. Kilo is the only sub MN want.
MN is also in the process of advanced negotiation with Russia to buy some Kilo class.
If we buy Kilos, we can send them to India for repair and maint: But for the Ming, we'd probably need to send them to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

tarpitz said:


> It will take times bro coz our submarine base in an undisclosed place will not be ready before early 2018.
> Subs will not be able to operate without a proper base.
> Actually we are receiving a pair of Ming class from China as a gift (friendship price) very soon.
> As soon as the base is ready, Ming class will be delievered.
> But Ming class are not MN's choice. They are just stop-gap. Kilo is the only sub MN want.
> MN is also in the process of advanced negotiation with Russia to buy some Kilo class.
> If we buy Kilos, we can send them to India for repair and maint: But for the Ming, we'd probably need to send them to China.




Any news that China will send Ming class to myanmar?
I never see that news, it's new info for me.

If myanmar can acquire kilo subs in the future, it's a good news for myanmar.
because until today, myanmar still not operate subs at all.

But that kilo subs, still cannot compete with Thailand Yuan class subs (Type 041) with Stirling AIP Tech (Air Independent Propulsion).
And after Thailand Navy and Pakistani Navy, there is also Indication that Bangladeshi Navy will acquire Yuan class AIP subs (Type 041) soon.

AIP Technology is one of the most important thing in Modern subs today.

Good luck for them too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Departure and Arrival of Humanitarian Assistance Indonesia to Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## tarpitz

Stability operations in Northern Rakhine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar AF Mi 35P are completely upgraded with FLIR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

tarpitz said:


> Myanmar AF Mi 35P are completely upgraded with FLIR.
> 
> View attachment 429474



FLIR is a Russian one?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Nilgiri said:


> FLIR is a Russian one?


Yes. It is a derivative of GOES 342 TV/FLIR system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Kyan Sit Thar - Family  





Small Hovercraft testing for SF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Trainings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> Trainings.
> View attachment 430626


which SF is this ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

BDforever said:


> which SF is this ?


Not SF.
BGF . . Border Guard Forces


Aung Zaya said:


> Trainings.
> View attachment 430626

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> which SF is this ?


A small SF squad of Border Guard Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

First batch of woman pilots and ex AF chiefs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> View attachment 430651


another milestone of our Air Force. 
very first batch of Female Officers aka pride of our AF

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Father and the son.
F 14 & 773

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Fleet of MN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Fleet of MN.
> View attachment 430662


in navy base.. ? bro 

MA-5 mk1 in closer look. MA-5 Mk1 are already upgraded to mk2 standard and will issue in very soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

DEFENSE STUDIES

FOCUS ON DEFENSE CAPABILITY DEVELOPMENT IN SOUTHEAST ASIA AND OCEANIA

07 Oktober 2017

Myanmar Air Force Received the First Modernized Mi-35P Helicopter

07 Oktober 2017






Myanmar Air Force Mi-35P Attack Helicopters was upgraded with new TV/FLIR Electro-Optic. Russian Helicopters was repairing four Myanmarese Mi-35Ps since 2016. Image published in Social Media Online demonstrates Mil Mi-35P attack helicopter (Mi-24P NATO export model defines Hind-F code) of Myanmar Air Force (Tatmadaw Lay) has been caught. 

Set camera TV/FLIR (Forward Looking Infrared) at the bottom of the head. Which is probably the camera Electro-Optical/Infrared (EO/IR) of the GOES-342 (OPS-24N) family of new Urals Optical and Mechanical Plant Russia or Controp DSP-HD of Israel.

This TV/FLIR camera has been installed to improve the standard Mi-24PN Russian attack helicopter. It is equipped with the latest Mi-35M export helicopter that has been procured in many countries around the world.

As it was reported earlier, in mid 2016. The company Russian Helicopters, a subsidiary of Rostec Enterprises Defence Industry of the Russian Government signed a contract for maintenance of attack helicopters Mi-35P of the Myanmar Air Force.

On 4 units helicopters, one machine operator repair service in Saint Petersburg, Russia, while 3 other repair companies in Myanmar, with Russian experts from Russian Helicopters named Nick Park.

Images depicted in the above indicates that one of the Mi-35P attack helicopter of Myanmar Air Force has been upgraded with TV/FLIR. The Mi-35P is closely aligned with the Senegal Air Force, two cameras have been upgraded to the Controp DSP-HDcamera in 2016.







Controp DSP-HD high performance EO/IR (photo : Controp)

The Myanmar Army ordered the supply of Mi-35P helicopters from Russia in December 2009 as part of a $ 71 million procurement program. 

The Myanmar Air Force has received 9-10 Mi-35P helicopters during 2010-2011. Russia has provided information to the Office of United Nations Office Disarmament Commission(UNDC) that have export 4 attack helicopters Mi-35P to Myanmar in 2010, and an additional 4 units in 2011 totaled 8. 

Myanmar Air Force has led the attack helicopter Mi-35P into combat first real mission to attack a stronghold armed Kachin KIA in Kachin State, northern border with China. 2013 and many other combat areas, such as in Shan State.

The Myanmar Mi-35P will be equipped with two 30mm twin air cannon at the right side of the gun. The S-5 57mm rockets and the S-8 rockets are not deployed on the 80mm beam side beam. The Mi-35P's new TV/FLIR camera installation adds point-and-shoot capabilities. It is also possible to increase the capability of using air-to-surface missiles (such as 9M120 Ataka), which has never been used by the Myanmar Army.

http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2017/10/myanmar-air-force-received-first.html?m=1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

tarpitz said:


> DEFENSE STUDIES
> 
> FOCUS ON DEFENSE CAPABILITY DEVELOPMENT IN SOUTHEAST ASIA AND OCEANIA
> 
> 07 Oktober 2017
> 
> Myanmar Air Force Received the First Modernized Mi-35P Helicopter
> 
> 07 Oktober 2017
> 
> View attachment 430666
> 
> 
> Myanmar Air Force Mi-35P Attack Helicopters was upgraded with new TV/FLIR Electro-Optic. Russian Helicopters was repairing four Myanmarese Mi-35Ps since 2016. Image published in Social Media Online demonstrates Mil Mi-35P attack helicopter (Mi-24P NATO export model defines Hind-F code) of Myanmar Air Force (Tatmadaw Lay) has been caught.
> 
> Set camera TV/FLIR (Forward Looking Infrared) at the bottom of the head. Which is probably the camera Electro-Optical/Infrared (EO/IR) of the GOES-342 (OPS-24N) family of new Urals Optical and Mechanical Plant Russia or Controp DSP-HD of Israel.
> 
> This TV/FLIR camera has been installed to improve the standard Mi-24PN Russian attack helicopter. It is equipped with the latest Mi-35M export helicopter that has been procured in many countries around the world.
> 
> As it was reported earlier, in mid 2016. The company Russian Helicopters, a subsidiary of Rostec Enterprises Defence Industry of the Russian Government signed a contract for maintenance of attack helicopters Mi-35P of the Myanmar Air Force.
> 
> On 4 units helicopters, one machine operator repair service in Saint Petersburg, Russia, while 3 other repair companies in Myanmar, with Russian experts from Russian Helicopters named Nick Park.
> 
> Images depicted in the above indicates that one of the Mi-35P attack helicopter of Myanmar Air Force has been upgraded with TV/FLIR. The Mi-35P is closely aligned with the Senegal Air Force, two cameras have been upgraded to the Controp DSP-HDcamera in 2016.
> 
> View attachment 430668
> 
> 
> 
> Controp DSP-HD high performance EO/IR (photo : Controp)
> 
> The Myanmar Army ordered the supply of Mi-35P helicopters from Russia in December 2009 as part of a $ 71 million procurement program.
> 
> The Myanmar Air Force has received 9-10 Mi-35P helicopters during 2010-2011. Russia has provided information to the Office of United Nations Office Disarmament Commission(UNDC) that have export 4 attack helicopters Mi-35P to Myanmar in 2010, and an additional 4 units in 2011 totaled 8.
> 
> Myanmar Air Force has led the attack helicopter Mi-35P into combat first real mission to attack a stronghold armed Kachin KIA in Kachin State, northern border with China. 2013 and many other combat areas, such as in Shan State.
> 
> The Myanmar Mi-35P will be equipped with two 30mm twin air cannon at the right side of the gun. The S-5 57mm rockets and the S-8 rockets are not deployed on the 80mm beam side beam. The Mi-35P's new TV/FLIR camera installation adds point-and-shoot capabilities. It is also possible to increase the capability of using air-to-surface missiles (such as 9M120 Ataka), which has never been used by the Myanmar Army.
> 
> http://defense-studies.blogspot.co.id/2017/10/myanmar-air-force-received-first.html?m=1





Aung Zaya said:


> A small SF squad of Border Guard Force.
> View attachment 430652

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

BDforever said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Checking Russian buddies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> Checking Russian buddies.
> View attachment 430697


What's that?


----------



## BDforever

tarpitz said:


>


regular BD army infantrymen, part of modernization they are getting new gears

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Field water purification vehicle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Indian Army transferred a number of field ambulances to Myanmar Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> regular BD army infantrymen, part of modernization they are getting new gears


Look Nice. Keep going.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Chinese PLA transferred locomotives and coaches to Myanmar Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

BDforever said:


> regular BD army infantrymen, part of modernization they are getting new gears


Nice looking.
MM produced and fielded PASGT since 2010.
Are u going to produce PASGT as well?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

MN Super Dvora mk 3 sea trials.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

tarpitz said:


> Nice looking.
> MM produced and fielded PASGT since 2010.
> Are u going to produce PASGT as well?


No detail on this issue



tarpitz said:


> MN Super Dvora mk 3 sea trials.
> View attachment 430758
> 
> View attachment 430759
> 
> View attachment 430760


details plz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

BDforever said:


> No detail on this issue
> 
> 
> details plz


MN acquired 6 Super Dvora mk 3. 4 were built in Israel and 2 are built in MM with ToT.
All 6 are completed and undergoing sea trials and expected to enter service by the end of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

tarpitz said:


> MN acquired 6 Super Dvora mk 3. 4 were built in Israel and 2 are built in MM with ToT.
> All 6 are completed and undergoing sea trials and expected to enter service by the end of this year.


when will New frigates join MN ?


----------



## tarpitz

BDforever said:


> when will New frigates join MN ?


108 meter class light frigates project is completed with three ships F 11, F 12 and F 14.
Currently MN is building a 130 m (4-5000 t)class large frigate and expected to be launched in 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Troops patrolling in the north eastern region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

BDforever said:


> when will New frigates join MN ?


108 metre frigates.














130 metre frigates (under construction)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Tanks in training.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

UNG-12 for SF are arrived.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Aung Zaya said:


> UNG-12 for SF are arrived.
> View attachment 430994
> View attachment 430995
> View attachment 430996



I though Turk condemn Myanmar action, it seems not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

tarpitz said:


> 108 metre frigates.
> 
> View attachment 430769
> 
> View attachment 430770
> 
> View attachment 430771
> 
> 
> 130 metre frigates (under construction)
> 
> View attachment 430772


specs of the new frigate..??


----------



## tarpitz

shourov323 said:


> specs of the new frigate..??


New frigate will be 130 metre and 4-5000 ton.
Keel was laid down in 2015.
Weapons system are not known yet.


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> UNG-12 for SF are arrived.
> View attachment 430994
> View attachment 430995
> View attachment 430996





madokafc said:


> I though Turk condemn Myanmar action, it seems not

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Russia expands Myanmar Mi-24P repair programme*
*Jon Grevatt* - IHS Jane's Defence Weekly
17 October 2017
Russian Helicopters is to repair a small number of Mil Mi-24P/35P (‘Hind’) combat helicopters in Myanmar, as part of an initiative to support platforms in the country of operation instead of transporting the aircraft to Russia.

The group said that it would send a team of technicians to Myanmar from this month to repair three of four Mil Mi-24 helicopters operated by the Myanmar Air Force (MAF). Russian Helicopters said that repair work on the first Mi-24 was recently completed at the company’s Aircraft Repair Plant 419 in St Petersburg.




Russian Helicopters is to repair a number of Mi-35P helicopters - seen here in Indonesian colours - in Myanmar. (Russian Helicopters)

As part of the support programme, Russian Helicopters added that it had delivered the accessories and spare parts to Myanmar required to locally repair the MAF’s Mi-24s, reducing the timeframe required to overhaul the aircraft.

Highlighting the significance of the MAF programme, Russian Helicopters’ deputy CEO for aftersales service, Igor Chechikov, said, “This contract is extremely important for us, as we are implementing a procedure of complete overhaul of military aircraft with on-site visits [from] group specialists to the client’s territory for the first time.”

Chechikov added, “Successful completion of works will lay the foundation for [the] further development of co-operation and [the] signing [of] new agreements with our partners in Myanmar.”

The contract to repair the aircraft was announced in June 2016, and followed a framework agreement in 2015 under which Russian Helicopters committed to expand collaboration with the Myanmar armed forces. Russian Helicopters regards these deals as potential precursors to additional contracts through which the firm will support localised maintenance, repair, and overhaul (MRO) programmes.
http://www.janes.com/article/74947/russia-expands-myanmar-mi-24p-repair-programme

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> *Russia expands Myanmar Mi-24P repair programme*“This contract is extremely important for us, as we are implementing a procedure of complete overhaul of military aircraft with on-site visits [from] group specialists to the client’s territory for the first time.”http://www.janes.com/article/74947/russia-expands-myanmar-mi-24p-repair-programme


Bravo.. .
The level of cooperation is excellent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Bravo.. .
> The level of cooperation is excellent.


yes. bro 
next time hope we can overhaul ourselves without foreign expert.  

upgraded MiG-29SM taking off. @tarpitz bro do u see the difference between previous version..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

prominent dorsal hump?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> yes. bro
> next time hope we can overhaul ourselves without foreign expert.
> 
> upgraded MiG-29SM taking off. @tarpitz bro do u see the difference between previous version..? [emoji14]
> View attachment 432095


Upgrade includes:-

- Radar upgraded to N-019M1.

- MFDs in cockpit.

- max flight range increased to 2100 km.

- improved ECM system

- increased air to ground capabilities. capable of launching guided munitions.

- can be fitted with non-Russian origin avionics and weapons. (can share with JF 17)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> prominent dorsal hump?


yes. that's bro.  it now have different look what we expected. 


tarpitz said:


> Upgrade includes:-
> 
> - Radar upgraded to N-019M1.
> 
> - MFDs in cockpit.
> 
> - max flight range increased to 2100 km.
> 
> - improved ECM system
> 
> - increased air to ground capabilities. capable of launching guided munitions.
> 
> - can be fitted with non-Russian origin avionics and weapons. (can share with JF 17)


seem it may be different package unlike previous Russia's offer.  Russia first offer was just minor upgrade and overhaul. 
so u means it can also be fitted with Chinese missiles and ammunitions.? 
do u know how many of them will be upgraded upto this standard. ? i think some of them is not worth to upgrade.

*N019M1 *This latest radar upgrade proposal from Phazotron retains the antenna and transmitter block assemblies but replaces pretty much all the rest of the radar. It introduces new fully programmable digital processing, giving 30-50% greater range in air-to-air search and track. Greatly improved true Track-while-scan mode, with the ability to continue volume search for new targets while tracking 10. 4 targets can engaged at once with R-77 missiles. 4 different close combat modes are available. Has raid assessment mode, and target class recognition. Air to surface modes include Real beam, DBS, SAR (5x5m), and moving target detection. Can handoff target data to the Kh-31A/Kh-35A anti-shipping missiles. Allows target handoff to TV guided weapons. Collision alarm system. It is being touted as a low cost upgrade for existing MiG-29 operators.

then we have now better ability in firing ASM missile like KH-35 in any emergency case.we dont need to worry about delay of JF-17.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> yes. that's bro. [emoji14] it now have different look what we expected.
> 
> seem it may be different package unlike previous Russia's offer. [emoji14] Russia first offer was just minor upgrade and overhaul.
> so u means it can also be fitted with Chinese missiles and ammunitions.?
> do u know how many of them will be upgraded upto this standard. ? i think some of them is not worth to upgrade.



Only ±24 will be upgraded. The rest are not upgradable I heard. Just like BD's MiGs.

First batch of 10 aircrafts are being upgraded. I don't know about 2nd and 3rd batch. May be 8 and 6.

After completion, MiG 29 will be able to use most of the weapons of JF 17.

But not sure about C 802AKG.

Myanmar also signed to buy some Lasta 95 basic trainer from Serbia to replace aging PT 6.


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Only ±24 will be upgraded. The rest are not upgradable I heard. Just like BD's MiGs.
> 
> First batch of 10 aircrafts are being upgraded. I don't know about 2nd and 3rd batch. May be 8 and 6.
> 
> After completion, MiG 29 will be able to use most of the weapons of JF 17.
> 
> But not sure about C 802AKG.
> 
> Myanmar also signed to buy some Lasta 95 basic trainer from Serbia to replace aging PT 6.


again ? not enough Trainer from Germany.?


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> again ? not enough Trainer from Germany.?


G 120P are for the adv training & equavelant to PC 9. MM need basic trainers to replace PT 6 I guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> G 120P are for the adv training & equavelant to PC 9. MM need basic trainers to replace PT 6 I guess.


so u mean PT6 > G120TP > K8 > Yak130 ? 
i think G120TP and Lasta 95N is the same class. may be wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

tarpitz said:


> Only ±24 will be upgraded. The rest are not upgradable I heard. Just like BD's MiGs.
> 
> First batch of 10 aircrafts are being upgraded. I don't know about 2nd and 3rd batch. May be 8 and 6.
> 
> After completion, MiG 29 will be able to use most of the weapons of JF 17.
> 
> But not sure about C 802AKG.
> 
> Myanmar also signed to buy some Lasta 95 basic trainer from Serbia to replace aging PT 6.


BD's MiGs r not upgradable??!!!!!!


----------



## Aung Zaya

Congratz to another Dr.Sc from MPEI of Russia for this year. made research in electrotechnical complexes of autonomus object.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Final years cadets from Defence Services Academy returning from the Long Range Penetration ex seen together with their juniors.

The drill purpose rifles seen here are the first generation MA series 5.56 mm assault rifles produced in 1990s.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

Myanmar Airforce JF-17

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

cnleio said:


> Myanmar Airforce JF-17
> 
> View attachment 432514
> View attachment 432515





cnleio said:


> Myanmar Airforce JF-17
> 
> View attachment 432514
> View attachment 432515


thanks bro.
do u know how many have been delievered to Myanmar. ? as far as i got , it's only upto serial no. 1704.


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> thanks bro.
> do u know how many have been delievered to Myanmar. ? as far as i got , it's only upto serial no. 1704.
> View attachment 432602


Actually serial no is not 1704 bro. 
1 indicates the serial no of particular air base.
7 indicates squadron no. normally all sq designated as 7 are multirole fighter sq. 17, 27, 37,. . . etc.
only 04 is sr no.
So 17 means . . fighter sq of no (1) air base.
1704 is aircraft no 04 of 17 fighter squadron.
MiG 29 in the photos are from the 27 squadron and serial no are 3, 4, 6.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Live firing tactical exercise of cadets from the Defence Services Academy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

old S-75M Volga in 2008 sonewhere in Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Oto 76 SR Gun

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

F 12 left Myanmar for Thailand to join 1st AMNEX 2017 (1st Asean Multilateral Naval Exercise). 
Naval ships from 26 countries will participate 1st AMNEX which will be lasted from 13 - 22 Nov.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 435290


Old photos of F 14? 



Aung Zaya said:


> old S-75M Volga in 2008 sonewhere in Myanmar.
> View attachment 435292


Still effective against 3rd Gen fighters like F 7 and F 5.
10 battries of Volga M were formed between 2001 & 5.
4 battries are deployed in Rakhine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Old photos of F 14?
> 
> 
> Still effective against 3rd Gen fighters like F 7 and F 5.
> 10 battries of Volga M were formed between 2001 & 5.
> 4 battries are deployed in Rakhine.


it's enough for F7 airforce.  bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Russia delivers six Yak-130 combat trainers to Myanmar*
Military & DefenseNovember 08, 17:12
*The international Asian Defense & Security 2017 arms show is taking place in Bangkok on November 6-9*
BANGKOK (Thailand), November 8. /TASS/. Russia has delivered six Yakovlev Yak-130 combat training aircraft to Myanmar under the 2015 contract and expects to supply an additional batch in 2018, Deputy Director of Russia’s Federal Service for Military and Technical Cooperation Mikhail Petukhov told TASS on Wednesday.



The defense official is heading the Russian delegation at the Defense & Security 2017 arms show in Bangkok.

"Currently, six Yak-130 combat trainers are operational in the Air Force of the Republic of Myanmar. An additional batch under the 2015 contract is expected to be delivered in 2018," Petukhov said.

The contract on the delivery of Yak-130 combat trainers to Myanmar was signed in 2015. The first three planes were delivered in 2016 and the other three in 2017.

The international Asian Defense & Security 2017 arms show is taking place in Bangkok on November 6-9. The defense exhibition has been held under the patronage of the government and the Defense Ministry of Thailand since 1985, traditionally bringing together the leading producers and customers of weapon systems and military equipment for the ground forces and the navy, aircraft and air defense means.

The Yak-130 is a new-generation two-seat combat trainer jet designed for the flight personnel’s combat training and its combat employment in simple and harsh weather conditions against air and ground targets.

By its characteristics, the aircraft is close to the parameters of modern fighter jets with a subsonic speed of flight, which makes it possible to use the plane to train pilots for 4+ and 5 generation warplanes. The Yak-130 is easy in terms of its basing and can land on unequipped sites.
http://tass.com/defense/974643/amp

@tarpitz bro how many we ordered. ? i think at least 12.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> *Russia delivers six Yak-130 combat trainers to Myanmar*
> Military & DefenseNovember 08, 17:12
> *The international Asian Defense & Security 2017 arms show is taking place in Bangkok on November 6-9*
> BANGKOK (Thailand), November 8. /TASS/. Russia has delivered six Yakovlev Yak-130 combat training aircraft to Myanmar under the 2015 contract and expects to supply an additional batch in 2018, Deputy Director of Russia’s Federal Service for Military and Technical Cooperation Mikhail Petukhov told TASS on Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> The defense official is heading the Russian delegation at the Defense & Security 2017 arms show in Bangkok.
> 
> "Currently, six Yak-130 combat trainers are operational in the Air Force of the Republic of Myanmar. An additional batch under the 2015 contract is expected to be delivered in 2018," Petukhov said.
> 
> The contract on the delivery of Yak-130 combat trainers to Myanmar was signed in 2015. The first three planes were delivered in 2016 and the other three in 2017.
> 
> The international Asian Defense & Security 2017 arms show is taking place in Bangkok on November 6-9. The defense exhibition has been held under the patronage of the government and the Defense Ministry of Thailand since 1985, traditionally bringing together the leading producers and customers of weapon systems and military equipment for the ground forces and the navy, aircraft and air defense means.
> 
> The Yak-130 is a new-generation two-seat combat trainer jet designed for the flight personnel’s combat training and its combat employment in simple and harsh weather conditions against air and ground targets.
> 
> By its characteristics, the aircraft is close to the parameters of modern fighter jets with a subsonic speed of flight, which makes it possible to use the plane to train pilots for 4+ and 5 generation warplanes. The Yak-130 is easy in terms of its basing and can land on unequipped sites.
> http://tass.com/defense/974643/amp
> 
> @tarpitz bro how many we ordered. ? i think at least 12.



at least 12 I think. 
12 is enough . . . because MAF has only 27/29 MiG 29B/SE/SM and 16 JF 17 Block 2.
But additional batches are also psossible after 2020 because MAF has already planned to replace the older MiG 29Bs with new type of fighter aircrafts that time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> at least 12 I think.
> 12 is enough . . . because MAF has only 27/29 MiG 29B/SE/SM and 16 JF 17 Block 2.
> But additional batches are also psossible after 2020 because MAF has already planned to replace the older MiG 29Bs with new type of fighter aircrafts that time.


but yes agree. bro 12 Yak130 is enough for our fleet size. BTW are u sure our MiG fleet is around 27 ~ 29.? my prediction is a lot more than that. coz we already saw serial No. 2736 in latest Airforce clips.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kutuzov

Aung Zaya said:


> but yes agree. bro 12 Yak130 is enough for our fleet size. BTW are u sure our MiG fleet is around 27 ~ 29.? my prediction is a lot more than that. coz we already saw serial No. 2736 in latest Airforce clips.


There are 2 to 4 MiG 29UB. That's why he said 27/29.
36 is also possible. 4 MiG 29UB + 32 MiG 29B/SE/SM=36.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

I think this is new pic of our JF-17






Kutuzov said:


> There are 2 to 4 MiG 29UB. That's why he said 27/29.
> 36 is also possible. 4 MiG 29UB + 32 MiG 29B/SE/SM=36.


Oh I see. Bro 
So what's ur opinion on our future fighter to replace older MiG29B ? MiG-35 will be suited with our future missions ..? For now , Myanmar show interested only on MiG-35 according to news. Bro


----------



## Aung Zaya

AARM 2017
Myanmar Team

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Basic training of Myanmar Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Yak 130 of MAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

F 12 - ASEAN International Fleet Review 2017

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

Seventh Yak-130 of Myanmar AF 
AF recieved 3 more Yak-130 during this month.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

According to Commander in chief FB ,today he met the vice president of *Myanmar - Belarus Military Cooperation committee *and Maj. Gen. Demidenko , first deputy chairman of state military industrial committee. the bold part is very new to me. it's also said they have *many ongoing projects *and discussed to improve its military relationship. 




Belarus is famous for its land system and AD system. so we can also hope for Belarus design Myanmar made land system for army in coming future. @tarpitz what do u think ? 

how about this ? 
*Polonez 300mm MLRS*
*



*

this one was unveiled at 2015 and tested fire in at 2016. it can carry up to 8 guided rockets which can fire upto max range of 200km using GPS guidance system. 

Myanmar wanted more advanced medium range MLRS system for long. if we can get even downgraded Myanmar version. not bad at all. we already got SY-400 for long range.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dy1022

Aung Zaya said:


> According to Commander in chief FB ,today he met the vice president of *Myanmar - Belarus Military Cooperation committee *and Maj. Gen. Demidenko , first deputy chairman of state military industrial committee. the bold part is very new to me. it's also said they have *many ongoing projects *and discussed to improve its military relationship.
> View attachment 439603
> 
> Belarus is famous for its land system and AD system. so we can also hope for Belarus design Myanmar made land system for army in coming future. @tarpitz what do u think ?
> 
> how about this ?
> *Polonez 300mm MLRS
> View attachment 439605
> *
> 
> this one was unveiled at 2015 and tested fire in at 2016. it can carry up to 8 guided rockets which can fire upto max range of 200km using GPS guidance system.
> 
> Myanmar wanted more advanced medium range MLRS system for long. if we can get even downgraded Myanmar version. not bad at all. we already got SY-400 for long range.





*Polonez 300mm MLRS = A200 MLRS Belarus Version, TOT from China but with better vehicle.*


Good decision!





*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

dy1022 said:


> *Polonez 300mm MLRS = A200 MLRS Belarus Version, TOT from China but with better vehicle.*
> 
> 
> Good decision!
> 
> 
> *
> *


yes.bro i forget to mention Polonez also used the same missiles of A-200. if so , buying directly from China would be better and cheaper option.  

last day , Commander in chief met with Myanmar trainees in military special operation acadamy of China , under Southern Command.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> According to Commander in chief FB ,today he met the vice president of *Myanmar - Belarus Military Cooperation committee *and Maj. Gen. Demidenko , first deputy chairman of state military industrial committee. the bold part is very new to me. it's also said they have *many ongoing projects *and discussed to improve its military relationship.
> View attachment 439603
> 
> Belarus is famous for its land system and AD system. so we can also hope for Belarus design Myanmar made land system for army in coming future. @tarpitz what do u think ?
> 
> how about this ?
> *Polonez 300mm MLRS*
> *
> View attachment 439605
> *
> 
> this one was unveiled at 2015 and tested fire in at 2016. it can carry up to 8 guided rockets which can fire upto max range of 200km using GPS guidance system.
> 
> Myanmar wanted more advanced medium range MLRS system for long. if we can get even downgraded Myanmar version. not bad at all. we already got SY-400 for long range.




Myanmar Army is in the process of acquiring ToT to produce NVD night vision devices from Belarus.

One interesting point to notice here is that the general sitting in the centre is the Deputy Chief of Defence Industries (Heavy Industries). (DG Procurement wasn't there.) 

It indicates that this meeting is rather more focusing on ToT production of something than the buying weapons.

Deputy chief is responsible for the production of heavy equipments like vehicles, APC, artillery and MLRS. He is also incharge for the production of optical devices & sights.

So my guess is NVD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Myanmar Army is in the process of acquiring ToT to produce NVD night vision devices from Belarus.
> 
> One interesting point to notice here is that the general sitting in the centre is the Deputy Chief of Defence Industries (Heavy Industries). (DG Procurement wasn't there.)
> 
> It indicates that this meeting is rather more focusing on ToT production of something than the buying weapons.
> 
> Deputy chief is responsible for the production of heavy equipments like vehicles, APC, artillery and MLRS. He is also incharge for the production of optical devices & sights.
> 
> So my guess is NVD.
> 
> View attachment 439727


yes. i see. that's why i said we may see Belarus designed Myanmar made Land systems in future. may be getting ToT for NVD. but my guess is more than that. lets list the things which can appear from Myanmar - Belarus Joint Military Cooperation. 
1) Upgrading S-125s 
there are huge amount of S-125 MRSAM in our inventory. but someof them are old and not reliable. if we can upgrade , it can turn into deadly AD system for our neighbour's tiny AF.  Vietnam is recently upgraded their S-125 pechora to S-125 2TM standard with the help of Belarus. 
2) Production raders
in here we can follow Vietnam way. even though it is not big like Vietnam's RV 01 and RV 02. as u know , the rader system of S-125 and some of other area are also outdated. raders from Belarus would be the answer. 
that's what i think. plz add your opinions bro @tarpitz 
bro @Nilgiri bro i also want yours too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> yes. i see. that's why i said we may see Belarus designed Myanmar made Land systems in future. may be getting ToT for NVD. but my guess is more than that. lets list the things which can appear from Myanmar - Belarus Joint Military Cooperation.
> 1) Upgrading S-125s
> there are huge amount of S-125 MRSAM in our inventory. but someof them are old and not reliable. if we can upgrade , it can turn into deadly AD system for our neighbour's tiny AF. [emoji14] Vietnam is recently upgraded their S-125 pechora to S-125 2TM standard with the help of Belarus.
> 2) Production raders
> in here we can follow Vietnam way. even though it is not big like Vietnam's RV 01 and RV 02. as u know , the rader system of S-125 and some of other area are also outdated. raders from Belarus would be the answer.
> that's what i think. plz add your opinions bro @tarpitz
> bro @Nilgiri bro i also want yours too.


Pechora 2M is S 125 2M. It is the upgraded version of S 125.

The only difference is that Vietnamese Pechora 2TM are ground based version and Myanmar Pechora 2M are mobile system. The rest of the system are almost the same. So Myn Pechora 2M have better survivablity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> yes. i see. that's why i said we may see Belarus designed Myanmar made Land systems in future. may be getting ToT for NVD. but my guess is more than that. lets list the things which can appear from Myanmar - Belarus Joint Military Cooperation.
> 1) Upgrading S-125s
> there are huge amount of S-125 MRSAM in our inventory. but someof them are old and not reliable. if we can upgrade , it can turn into deadly AD system for our neighbour's tiny AF. [emoji14] Vietnam is recently upgraded their S-125 pechora to S-125 2TM standard with the help of Belarus.
> 2) Production raders
> in here we can follow Vietnam way. even though it is not big like Vietnam's RV 01 and RV 02. as u know , the rader system of S-125 and some of other area are also outdated. raders from Belarus would be the answer.
> that's what i think. plz add your opinions bro @tarpitz
> bro @Nilgiri bro i also want yours too.


Pechora 2TM of Vietnam






Pechora 2M of Mryanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> yes. i see. that's why i said we may see Belarus designed Myanmar made Land systems in future. may be getting ToT for NVD. but my guess is more than that. lets list the things which can appear from Myanmar - Belarus Joint Military Cooperation.
> 1) Upgrading S-125s
> there are huge amount of S-125 MRSAM in our inventory. but someof them are old and not reliable. if we can upgrade , it can turn into deadly AD system for our neighbour's tiny AF.  Vietnam is recently upgraded their S-125 pechora to S-125 2TM standard with the help of Belarus.
> 2) Production raders
> in here we can follow Vietnam way. even though it is not big like Vietnam's RV 01 and RV 02. as u know , the rader system of S-125 and some of other area are also outdated. raders from Belarus would be the answer.
> that's what i think. plz add your opinions bro @tarpitz
> bro @Nilgiri bro i also want yours too.



Nowadays Russians always want to push their new product instead and Israelis are way too pricey on upgrades they offer. Poland is also headed that way, seeing how they got the pricey euro exchange rate as well.

So I like this idea of upgrade using other Eastern Europe options esp if you already have cooperation/collaboration going (yay for discounts). I think Ukraine, Serbia and couple others have modules on offer along with Belarus. MM definitely approach and negotiate for best one...definitely extend use of every asset you have. Use the savings to improve your C4I network, that backbone will always be the most important thing long term compared to the end-module assets.

If you have a good stockpile of the missiles themselves (I believe their shelf life certification is quite long), you can approach Indian/Russian/Ukraine navy etc to see if its feasible to integrate them on future warships MM decides upon (Volna system I believe)....it will save money if the stockpile is large and you see little reason for premium AA on ships....especially if the command and control is of newer generation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Nilgiri said:


> Nowadays Russians always want to push their new product instead and Israelis are way too pricey on upgrades they offer. Poland is also headed that way, seeing how they got the pricey euro exchange rate as well.
> 
> So I like this idea of upgrade using other Eastern Europe options esp if you already have cooperation/collaboration going (yay for discounts). I think Ukraine, Serbia and couple others have modules on offer along with Belarus. MM definitely approach and negotiate for best one...definitely extend use of every asset you have. Use the savings to improve your C4I network, that backbone will always be the most important thing long term compared to the end-module assets.
> 
> If you have a good stockpile of the missiles themselves (I believe their shelf life certification is quite long), you can approach Indian/Russian/Ukraine navy etc to see if its feasible to integrate them on future warships MM decides upon (Volna system I believe)....it will save money if the stockpile is large and you see little reason for premium AA on ships....especially if the command and control is of newer generation.



Well no need for MM to go down other ASEAN routes, who opt for premium western system. Their economy cant sustain that kind of spending yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

BTR 3U, Type 92, MBT 2000, T 72S and Type 59D.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Welcoming party for F 12.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

T 72S

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*NORINCO and Myanmar look to boost collaboration*
*Jon Grevatt* - Jane's Defence Weekly
29 November 2017
The China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) and the Myanmar Armed Forces (MAF) have pledged to expand collaboration with a view *to expanding defence trade and related technologies.*

NORINCO announced the expanding partnership in a press release on 28 November, although the agreement was secured a few days earlier, said the corporation, in meetings between NORINCO president Wen Gang and Senior General Min Aung Hlaing, commander in chief of the MAF.

In the press release, NORINCO said that it had a “long history of co-operation” with Myanmar and that it was looking to continue to *provide the MAF with defence products and services as well as to “expand and enhance areas of co-operation”.*

*Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options at　**ihs.com/contact*




To read the full article, Client Login
(136 of 455 words)
it seem interesting !! @tarpitz @pher @dy1022

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TopCat

madokafc said:


> Well no need for MM to go down other ASEAN routes, who opt for premium western system. Their economy cant sustain that kind of spending yet.


Who is that wrstern country want to sell them the premium?


----------



## Nike

TopCat said:


> Who is that wrstern country want to sell them the premium?



They always got good backchannel source like Sg and Israel, as they have acquired bloodhound and other western stuff in the past.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## pher

Aung Zaya said:


> *NORINCO and Myanmar look to boost collaboration*
> *Jon Grevatt* - Jane's Defence Weekly
> 29 November 2017
> The China North Industries Corporation (NORINCO) and the Myanmar Armed Forces (MAF) have pledged to expand collaboration with a view *to expanding defence trade and related technologies.*
> 
> NORINCO announced the expanding partnership in a press release on 28 November, although the agreement was secured a few days earlier, said the corporation, in meetings between NORINCO president Wen Gang and Senior General Min Aung Hlaing, commander in chief of the MAF.
> 
> In the press release, NORINCO said that it had a “long history of co-operation” with Myanmar and that it was looking to continue to *provide the MAF with defence products and services as well as to “expand and enhance areas of co-operation”.*
> 
> *Want to read more? For analysis on this article and access to all our insight content, please enquire about our subscription options at　**ihs.com/contact*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To read the full article, Client Login
> (136 of 455 words)
> it seem interesting !! @tarpitz @pher @dy1022


This is a good development. I am always a fan of maynmar, been there several times. Ngwe saung is my favorite holiday destination.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Products of Myanmar Defence Industries

Locally assembled KS 1C medium range SAM systems on the Miltruk (manufactured under license from Sinotruk).






M-240 MLRS on the Miltruk.





Locally assmbled BTR 3U on the Miltruk.





M-122 MLRS on the Miltruk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

TopCat said:


> Who is that wrstern country want to sell them the premium?


actually we can reach the some western product in our own ways. best example are Oto 76 SR Cannons and Carl Gustav 


pher said:


> This is a good development. I am always a fan of maynmar, been there several times. Ngwe saung is my favorite holiday destination.


Welcome to Myanmar bro.  strongly recommend to visit untouched Myeik archipelago. 













tarpitz said:


> Locally assmbled BTR 3U on the Miltruk.


i think it's MTLB. but for sure it's locally assembled. waiting for 2S1 and BTR 4 assembly lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Happy MAF 70th Birthday 
6 x Yak 130
2 x ATR 42 MPA 
2 x Fokker 70

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> Happy MAF 70th Birthday
> 6 x Yak 130
> 2 x ATR 42 MPA
> 2 x Fokker 70
> View attachment 442658
> View attachment 442659
> View attachment 442660
> View attachment 442661



@Aung Zaya 
Bro. . What type of radar is this? Any idea? also commissioned today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> @Aung Zaya
> Bro. . What type of radar is this? Any idea? also commissioned today.
> View attachment 442663


probably UCAV command and control vehicle for CH3. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

female pilot of Mi-35 
beeauty and the beast MAF version


----------



## sahureka2

new OPV UMS Inlay (54) 
armament, type 66 twin 57mm Chinese-made, 
















probably recovered from the submarine chaser Type 037





here you can see two systems in the military storage of Myanmar's navy during the inspection










they probably no longer have 76/62 in stock or are reserved for future front-line units, and therefore, to arm this OPV, they chose the old system, however much more powerful than 37 mm of Soviet / Chinese origin and 40 mm Bofors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

2












big hangar for helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar Navy commissioned 1 OPV, 2 LCU and 4 LCM on Navy Day.

OPV 54










69 metre LCU (1614 & 1615)









29 metre LCM

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

according to this ,




so many under construction in naval shipyard
135m frigate x 1 unit
80m OPV x 1 unit
65m floating dock x 1 unit
60m submarine chaser x 2 units
49m FAC x 1unit
rivercraft x 2 units
a busy year for navy @tarpitz
our 135m frigates will be now 2nd generation Kyan sit thar class which is enlarged version of previous ones.



sahureka2 said:


> 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big hangar for helicopter


no. but at least 2 or 3 are left. it will keep in inventry for 135m frigate and other ships which are currently under construction.really nice to see like u who interested in our navy ships.

upgrading programe for 472 is already started.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> according to this ,
> View attachment 444682
> 
> so many under construction in naval shipyard
> 135m frigate x 1 unit
> 80m OPV x 1 unit
> 65m floating dock x 1 unit
> 60m submarine chaser x 2 units
> 49m FAC x 1unit
> rivercraft x 2 units
> a busy year for navy @tarpitz
> our 135m frigates will be now 2nd generation Kyan sit thar class which is enlarged version of previous ones.
> 
> 
> no. but at least 2 or 3 are left. it will keep in inventry for 135m frigate and other ships which are currently under construction.really nice to see like u who interested in our navy ships.
> 
> upgrading programe for 472 is already started.
> 
> View attachment 444683



Construction of 135 metre frigate has started since 2015. New weapons & sensors such as VLS, ASROC will also be integrated into this.


----------



## tarpitz

sahureka2 said:


> here you can see two systems in the military storage of Myanmar's navy during the inspection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they probably no longer have 76/62 in stock or are reserved for future front-line units, and therefore, to arm this OPV, they chose the old system, however much more powerful than 37 mm of Soviet / Chinese origin and 40 mm Bofors


It is just a naval museum and not a storage facilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

tarpitz said:


> It is just a naval museum and not a storage facilities.



Lol, there is no way thats a Naval museum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

tarpitz said:


> It is just a naval museum and not a storage facilities.


absolutely it is not a naval museum.
before writing I always recommend to carefully observe the photos, doing so you would have noticed in the background of the first photo, something still very current and used in dozens of military marines.

therefore it *is *a military storage facilities

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

cute grenade


----------



## Aung Zaya

Upgraded Type-59M

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar Navy shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Myanmar to accelerate SME development in early 2018*

Source: Xinhua| 2017-12-31 09:38:06|Editor: Jiaxin

YANGON, Dec. 31 (Xinhua) -- Myanmar is planning to accelerate development of small and medium enterprises (SMEs) starting early January by introducing work sector competitions across the country.

The products from the SMEs will be displayed and those which are up to standard in the regional competitions will contest in the final round in Nay Pyi Taw, First Vice President U Myint Swe told businessmen in the capital Saturday, the official Global New Light of Myanmar reported Sunday.

He pledged that the government will be working together on obtaining cash investment, main infrastructural requirement of electric power and obtaining loan without collateral.

Loans will be provided to those entitled within 30 days, he said, disclosing that the state-owned Myanmar Economic Bank will provide the loan totalling 200 billion kyats (about 147 million U.S. dollars).

Myanmar local experts , who have international experiences in SME development will be assigned as advisors, he added.

*According to research by the Central Statistical Organization , 98 percent of the more than 120,000 businesses registered in Myanmar are SMEs.*

In the employment sector, of the 21.9 million workers, 83 percent are working in un-registered SMEs.

Businessmen were urged to take the advantage of the newly enacted Myanmar Companies Law for the development of SMEs.

Meanwhile, the Central Bank of Myanmar has allowed export financing and related banking services early this month to support the export and import sector.

On Dec. 9, Myanmar held an Entrepreneurs Summit-2017 in Nay Pyi Taw, in which State Counselor Aung San Suu Kyi encouraged young entrepreneurs in the country to use cutting-edge technology for the development of the nation, while taking advantage of the country's unique location and abundant resources.

*Aung San Suu Kyi reiterated the need to promote the intelligence and quality of the citizens and the role of the government in building a sustainable economy, urging regional governments to support entrepreneurs in their respective states and regions to establish SMEs* and share their experiences with young entrepreneurs to carry out innovation.

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-12/31/c_136862598.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

a cute video of 2 Korean girls' trip to Myanmar.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=910686869114077


----------



## Aung Zaya

First Myanmar female Mi-35P pilot

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

#773 corvette of Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Yak-130 flying formation.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

Russian Defence Minister in Myanmar.
Myanmar Army C in C and Russian Defence Minister discussed possible arms sales including acquisition of Kilo class and marine engines for naval ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Species

*Myanmar’s cockpit of anarchy*

The slide towards renewed war in Shan State could finally derail the government's stalled and flailing peace process
By ANTHONY DAVIS 




A Shan State Army-South soldier stands guard outside the insurgent group's headquarters ahead of the Shan National Day in Loi Tai Leng, in Myanmar's northeastern Shan State. Photo: AFP/KC Ortiz

Along the moat of the old palace in Mandalay, the royal seat of Myanmar’s last kings, pale blue banners decorated with white doves and olive branches flutter in the winter breeze, testament to a government campaign for peace.

*A seven-hour drive into the Shan hills to the east, a war-weary population is bracing for another season of suffering as the nation’s military and a slew of rebel armies ready for war in the most contested corner of Southeast Asia.*

There is, of course, no inevitability that conflict must come. But as rain-logged tracks and rice paddies around the northeastern city of Lashio dry out and cynicism over the government’s stumbling search for ethnic reconciliation deepens countrywide, the odds are stacked heavily against doves and olive branches.

*“There’s no indication there will be any less fighting than last year,“ notes one foreign humanitarian official visiting Lashio, which sits on the main trade artery between Mandalay and the China border. “Whether you’re looking at the number of clashes or the geographic locations, the trend is clear: it’s always north Shan.”*





A map of Myanmar’s insurgency-prone Shan State. Source: Wikimedia Commons

The slide towards renewed war is fanned by a convergence of interlocking factors which feed off each other, meaning *this year could finally derail a government-sponsored peace process that has already been stalled for months.*

At the most basic level, there are simply too many armed groups jostling for influence and control across the ethnic checkerboard of northern Shan state for peace to be sustainable for long. “Forces are almost too close to each other not to clash,” notes the same foreign official.

Between the Salween River to the east and the border with Mandalay Division in the west, the northern Shan hills are home to a chaotic kaleidoscope of armed factions. One of the oldest is the Shan State Army (SSA), weakened since 2010 by surrenders to the government, but today seeking to reassert itself.

Another Shan group, the Restoration Council of Shan State (RCSS) is relatively new muscle on the block. Based along the Thai border some 350 kilometers to the south, the RCSS climbed on the government’s peace bandwagon in October 2015 by signing its centerpiece National Ceasefire Agreement (NCA) – and then promptly moved hundreds of troops north, apparently with the acquiescence of the national military, or Tatmdaw.

*The 8,000-strong Kachin Independence Army, (KIA) one of Myanmar’s largest ethnic factions, is also a key actor in north Shan state. The bulk of its forces are deployed in Kachin state to the northwest, where in recent days it has come under Tatmadaw attack. But the KIA also fields two brigades in Shan state that draw support from the region’s numerous Kachin communities.*





Ta’ang National Liberation Army (TNLA) soldiers during a parade to mark the anniversary of Ta’ang National Resistance Day at Homain, Nansan township in Myanmar’s northern Shan state. Photo: AFP/Ye Aung

*In the tea-growing country west of the main Mandalay-Lashio highway, the ethnic Palaung Ta’ang National Liberation Army (TNLA) holds sway over an area that extends north to the Chinese border.*

*Meanwhile, from bases in the Kokang region east of the Salween River, ethnic Chinese rebels of the Myanmar National Democratic Alliance Army (MNDAA) have also extended their reach into the hills west of the river.*

Amid this vortex of insurgent groups, the national military occupies major towns and controls the region’s few key highways. It projects its power into the rural hinterlands through a patchwork of garrisons in township centers, colonial-style outposts that rely heavily on local people’s militia forces (PMFs).

Lightly armed groups of questionable military utility, PMF political loyalty is loosely secured by unfettered access to the region’s booming drugs trade.

*However, a perennially precarious balance of power is now shifting in a manner that clearly threatens what semblance of control the Tatmadaw can claim in north Shan and all but guarantees military retaliation.*





A militia soldier sets fire to poppy plants during the destruction of an opium field, near Loimgmain village, Mantong township, in northern Shan State. Photo: Reuters/Soe Zeya Tun

*One of the biggest changes of the past three years has been the dramatic growth of Palaung power. After emerging in the 2012-2013 period with a few hundred men trained and supported by the KIA, the TNLA – the military wing of the Palaung State Liberation Front — was estimated by early 2015 to number some 3,000 combatants.*

*Today, following an aggressive recruitment drive that sees every family with two or more sons required to provide one for ‘national service’, the TNLA is assessed to field at least 6,000 combatants in six brigades.*

Ranging across northern Shan state between the ruby mining town of Mogok in the west to the Salween River in the east,* it constitutes the strongest combatant force in a potent axis of armed ethnic groups which has squarely rejected the government’s NCA as a realistic basis for negotiations over a federal system for Myanmar.*

*Adding insult to injury, the so-called Federal Political and Negotiating Consultative Committee (FPNCC) has also demanded that the government treat it as a single, united bloc, pre-empting Naypyidaw’s traditional negotiating strategy of divide-and-rule.*

To the alarm of the Tatmadaw, TNLA expansion and assertiveness across northern Shan state has rested heavily on support extended by the godfather to the alliance, the China-backed United Wa State Army (UWSA).





United Wa State Army (UWSA) soldiers march during a media display in Pangsang, Wa territory in northeast Myanmar, October 4, 2016. Photo: Reuters/Soe Zeya Tun

*Secure in strongholds along the Chinese border east of the Salween, and protected by the daunting deterrent of its own 20,000-strong army, the UWSA has provided weaponry, training, logistical backing and – albeit deniably — manpower in support of its protégés fighting west of the river.*

Beyond the growth of Palaung power, another destabilizing factor in northern Shan has been the arrival of the RCSS and its ambitions to assert a state-wide leadership role by establishing a solid military presence in the north where before it had only a foothold.

Initially the RCSS’s late 2015 northern expedition was viewed favorably by the Tatmadaw, which in a classic divide-and-rule stratagem saw the Shan group as a potential check on TNLA expansion. And, indeed, clashes between the two forces, supported by valley-dwelling Shans and upland Palaung respectively, erupted almost immediately.

*Two years on, however, the dynamic has changed markedly. Hostilities between the TNLA and RCSS have declined even as relations between the RCSS and the military have soured to the verge of hostility. That disenchantment has been fed by a sense in the Shan leadership that the Tatmadaw has failed to live up to its commitments in implementing the NCA.*

There is also a realization that the Tatmadaw views the accession of ethnic armed groups to the NCA as a defining legal step towards their disarmament and demobilization with no guarantees that inevitably protracted negotiations can deliver any meaningful devolution of power.





Myanmar’s military parade to mark the 72nd Armed Forces Day in the capital Naypyitaw, Myanmar March 27, 2017. Photo: Reuters/Soe Zeya Tun

*It was not lost on observers that Shan New Year celebrations staged by the RCSS at its headquarters on the Thai border in November were attended for the first time by two senior UWSA military commanders.*

*The remarkable entente between two ethnic forces which once fought bitter battles along the Thai border was clearly calculated by both sides to send a very public message to the Tatmadaw: the RCSS, an NCA signatory, is now on cordial terms with the lynchpin of the anti-NCA alliance, a group which despite – or because of – its own ceasefire with the Tatmadaw undermines the military at every turn.*

How far China is able or willing to exert the real influence it has amassed over both Naypyidaw and the UWSA-led ethnic alliance remains central to how events in the northeast unfold.

Naypyidaw appears to hope that China can be persuaded at least to stay the hand of ethnic forces. An unusual report released by the Tatmadaw on December 22 asserted that joint TNLA and KIA forces had attacked security posts along the key oil and gas pipelines that run through northwestern Shan state into China.

Claiming that the attacks were specifically intended to “damage the relationship between Myanmar and China”, the report pointedly implied that the ethnic groups were recklessly targeting the security of the pipelines and thereby endangering China’s strategic interests.

However, none of the ethnic groups in the region has ever displayed any interest in threatening the pipelines either during their construction or since, and it is difficult to see why that might change today.





Workers weld a pipeline at a construction site of the Myanmar-China natural gas pipeline. Photo: AFP

While admitting that the Tatmadaw had clashed with its forces in Namhkam township near the Chinese border through which the pipelines pass, and with KIA in Bhamo in neighboring Kachin State, the TNLA was quick to deny there had been any joint operation or that fighting had endangered the pipelines.

More broadly, given deep mistrust and a yawning rift between Naypyidaw and the FPNCC over the NCA, it would be naïve to imagine Beijing can persuade either side to exercise significant restraint. *Indeed, there exists a real possibility that continued skirmishes may provide a pretext or indeed real grounds for yet another coordinated counter-offensive by the FPNCC’s northern alliance.*

*If the alliance campaign of November 2016 which invaded towns and cut highways is any yardstick, the impact of another strategic offensive would be considerable. Militarily, it would serve both to repel and embarrass the Tatmadaw.*

*Politically, it would deliver a major blow to government hopes – to be celebrated at a Union Peace Conference scheduled for late January – that the NCA can remain a viable basis for peace negotiations.*

Dangerously, Tatmadaw dry season attacks, often driven by tactical objectives and aimed at keeping multiple ethnic foes on the back foot, are as much reflex as strategy. Conditioned by decades of hostilities, the military’s mindset is certainly no secret.

Across the moat, a large billboard adorns the high brick battlements of the palace at Mandalay. In Burmese and English, its blunt message has nothing to do with doves or olive branches: “Tatmadaw and the people cooperate and crush all those harming the Union.”

http://www.atimes.com/article/myanmars-cockpit-anarchy/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Russian Defence Minister in Myanmar.
> Myanmar Army C in C and Russian Defence Minister discussed possible arms sales including acquisition of Kilo class and marine engines for naval ships.
> 
> View attachment 448967
> 
> View attachment 448968
> 
> View attachment 448969


*official statement from MoD of Russia federation. *

Russia and Myanmar implement a *large-scale plan for the bilateral military cooperation,* Russia’ Defence Minister Sergei Shoigu announced during his working visit to Myanmar.

Russian Minister of Defence General of the Army Sergei Shoigu pointed out a positive dynamics of the cooperation between Russia and Myanmar in the military sphere, promoted by the agreement on military cooperation of 2016. It was discussed during his talks with Myanmar’s Commander-in-Chief of the Armed Forces Senior General Min Aung Hlaing

According to Sergei Shoigu, Russian Ministry of Defence is set for development of partnership, strengthening of the armed forces’ combat readiness. In the past year, the military had many events, *agreed big plans for further bilateral military cooperation.*

Myanmar’s commander-in-chief expressed hope the military cooperation between Russia and Myanmar would enhance.

something big is happening bro. 

i found this too. 

*via MoD of Russia Federation's FB
*
Russia is ready to share with Myanmar its experience of fighting against long-range unmanned aerial vehicles used for attacks by terrorists in Syria. This was announced today by Defence Minister of the Russian Federation, General of the Army Sergei Shoigu, during a meeting with the Commander-in-Chief of the Armed Forces of Myanmar, Senior General Min Aung Hlaing.
'There is a new terrorist threat evolved in Syria – unmanned aerial vehicles that can operate at a range of over 100km. Russia is ready to share its combat experience against this threat', said the head of the Russian Ministry of Defence. He pointed out that such terrorist attacks can happen not only in Syria.
Counterterrorism warfare is an extremely topical issue for Myanmar. In his truth, Senior General Min Aung Hlaing informed his Russian counterpart that the delegation from Myanmar will participate at the Moscow Conference on International Security 2018 in Moscow as well as in several competitions of the International Army Games 2018.


----------



## Aung Zaya

BAAC87 , the oldest armoured car in Myanmar army's inventory and the start of DI made armoured cars. 

introduced - 1987
no of built - 40+ 
manufacturer - Defense Industries of Myanmar
crews - 2+10 passengers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Hospital Ship AH 02

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Some of the small arms produced by Myanmar Defence Industries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Russia to sell six SU-30 warplanes to Myanmar: RIA


MOSCOW (Reuters) - Russia will sell six SU-30 warplanes to Myanmar, the RIA news agency reported on Monday, citing the Russian Defence Ministry.

Myanmar was also interested in buying other Russian military hardware for its land and naval forces, RIA reported.










https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...0-warplanes-to-myanmar-ria-idUSKBN1FB0UM?il=0

https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...-six-su-30-warplanes-to-myanmar---ria-9883982

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Russia to sell six SU-30 warplanes to Myanmar: RIA
> 
> 
> MOSCOW (Reuters) - Russia will sell six SU-30 warplanes to Myanmar, the RIA news agency reported on Monday, citing the Russian Defence Ministry.
> 
> Myanmar was also interested in buying other Russian military hardware for its land and naval forces, RIA reported.
> 
> View attachment 449328
> 
> View attachment 449329
> 
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...0-warplanes-to-myanmar-ria-idUSKBN1FB0UM?il=0
> 
> https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...-six-su-30-warplanes-to-myanmar---ria-9883982

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Aung Zaya said:


>





tarpitz said:


> Russia to sell six SU-30 warplanes to Myanmar: RIA
> 
> 
> MOSCOW (Reuters) - Russia will sell six SU-30 warplanes to Myanmar, the RIA news agency reported on Monday, citing the Russian Defence Ministry.
> 
> Myanmar was also interested in buying other Russian military hardware for its land and naval forces, RIA reported.
> 
> View attachment 449328
> 
> View attachment 449329
> 
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...0-warplanes-to-myanmar-ria-idUSKBN1FB0UM?il=0
> 
> https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...-six-su-30-warplanes-to-myanmar---ria-9883982













Myanmar Scholars in Moscow , Russia.


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 449347
> View attachment 449348
> 
> 
> Myanmar Scholars in Moscow , Russia.
> View attachment 449349


More good news yet to come.
Kilo class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Barmaley

It's will be Su-30SME modification.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Barmaley said:


> It's will be Su-30SME modification.


exactly. bro 
any news more detail about this deal bro ?


----------



## Barmaley

Aung Zaya said:


> exactly. bro
> any news more detail about this deal bro ?



No more details of this deal, only the rumors that "six" isn't a final number.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Barmaley said:


> No more details of this deal, only the rumors that "six" isn't a final number.


thanks a lots bro.
if u know further info , plz post here. as Russian sources are also much needed. 

i'm curious that Russia have any plan to sell its current inventory ? bro 

we heard 2 kilo subs are also coming before the end of this year.


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> thanks a lots bro.
> if u know further info , plz post here. as Russian sources are also much needed.
> 
> i'm curious that Russia have any plan to sell its current inventory ? bro
> 
> we heard 2 kilo subs are also coming before the end of this year.


Normally MAF buy aircrafts in batches and each batch consist of 6 aircrafts. eg. . . Yak 130 and JF 17.
I also heard that the deal includes MBT and marine engines for 135 metre class frigates.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Normally MAF buy aircrafts in batches and each batch consist of 6 aircrafts. eg. . . Yak 130 and JF 17.
> I also heard that the deal includes MBT and marine engines for 135 metre class frigates.


2 kilo and may be T-72B3 which is u said once we're getting b3 ?

saw this pic since last year. and now it's official.


----------



## Aung Zaya

now it's first report for Myanmar buying su-30sme.


----------



## Aung Zaya

next step in coming years. shout out to MWD ( military owned channel )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> next step in coming years. shout out to MWD ( military owned channel )
> View attachment 449516


your military even has own military channel ! ! !  looooooooooool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> your military even has own military channel ! ! !  looooooooooool



yes. but it's operated like other commercial channels.


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> yes. but it's operated like other commercial channels.


well this is totally nut ! ! lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Russia to sell 6 Su-30SM to Myanmar *

Russia and Myanmar will sign a contract for the supply of new Su-30SM fighters - an agreement was reached during the visit of Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu to Naypyidaw. According to Kommersant's information, in the near future the Russian negotiators will discuss financial aspects of the deal with the Myanmar military forces, the cost of which, according to expert estimates, is about $ 400 million. In case of success, in 2019, Myanmar can receive aircraft that should help the official government in combat with opposition groups.

About the agreement between Moscow and Naypyidaw for the supply of six fighter jets Su-30cm on Monday said Deputy Defense Minister Alexander Fomin. "The visit of Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu to Myanmar has given an additional impetus to military-technical cooperation with this country," General Fomin assured, noting that these fighters will become the main combat vehicles of the Myanmar air force "to protect the territorial integrity of the country and repel terrorist threats." In Rosoboronexport and the Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation from official comments on Monday abstained.

Negotiations on the contract took several years, but they constantly faced political and financial difficulties. According to Kommersant, it was with the calculation for the purchase of fighters in 2015 that a contract was signed for combat training aircraft Yak-130, but before the signing of a firm contract, it did not come. Now the situation has changed for the better, says the military-diplomatic source of Kommersant: the activation of contacts at almost all levels has occurred, but it is definitely not worth waiting for swift changes. According to him, experts of Rosoboronexport have to agree on the financial parameters of the deal (experts estimate the cost of six Su-30SM together with the means of aviation destruction at about $ 400 million) and determine the need for issuing a loan to Myanmar.




*Military aviation will put the wing of the civil*
Although, as the interlocutor of "Kommersant" asserts, during the preliminary agreement, the military Myanmar did not mention the need to allocate borrowed funds. In case of signing a solid contract in 2018, the first Su-30SM can be transferred to Myanmar as early as 2019, the top manager of the aviation industry enterprise is convinced: "The power of the Irkutsk aircraft plant allows it."

The interlocutor of Kommersant notes that this order is important in many ways. First, Russia will strengthen its position in the South-Asian market, which in recent years in terms of aviation equipment supply has subsided. Secondly, even a small order will allow to load the production capacities of the Irkutsk aircraft plant until the launch of mass production of passenger aircraft MS-21. As previously reported to Kommersant, by 2022 the Su-30SM fighters will cease to be produced, since all military programs, with the exception of the Yak-130 combat training and Yak-152 training aircraft, will go to the Sukhoi corporation (the Su-35 and Su generation fighter -57). Up to this point, aircraft builders need to create about 100 Su-30SM, of which about 50 will be purchased for naval aviation needs, and 50 will be exported ( see "Kommersant" on August 30, 2017). Andrei Frolov, editor-in-chief of the magazine "Export of Arms", is convinced that in his opinion, the purchase of six Su-30SM will put the country in terms of equipping the Air Force to a level higher than Bangladesh and Thailand: "Even though they take only half squadron ". He believes that the sides will continue negotiations on the acquisition of other types of weapons, in particular, T-72 and T-90 tanks, heavy flame-throwing systems TOS-1A and small arms.
@tarpitz bro T-73B3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Aung Zaya said:


> female pilot of Mi-35
> beeauty and the beast MAF version
> View attachment 444427
> 
> View attachment 444428
> 
> 
> View attachment 444430



The tag on her chest says “Engine Technician”.

Shes more like a model... lookin at her hair style,earings,funky nail polish and her spanking new uniform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> *Russia to sell 6 Su-30SM to Myanmar *
> 
> Russia and Myanmar will sign a contract for the supply of new Su-30SM fighters - an agreement was reached during the visit of Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu to Naypyidaw. According to Kommersant's information, in the near future the Russian negotiators will discuss financial aspects of the deal with the Myanmar military forces, the cost of which, according to expert estimates, is about $ 400 million. In case of success, in 2019, Myanmar can receive aircraft that should help the official government in combat with opposition groups.
> 
> About the agreement between Moscow and Naypyidaw for the supply of six fighter jets Su-30cm on Monday said Deputy Defense Minister Alexander Fomin. "The visit of Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu to Myanmar has given an additional impetus to military-technical cooperation with this country," General Fomin assured, noting that these fighters will become the main combat vehicles of the Myanmar air force "to protect the territorial integrity of the country and repel terrorist threats." In Rosoboronexport and the Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation from official comments on Monday abstained.
> 
> Negotiations on the contract took several years, but they constantly faced political and financial difficulties. According to Kommersant, it was with the calculation for the purchase of fighters in 2015 that a contract was signed for combat training aircraft Yak-130, but before the signing of a firm contract, it did not come. Now the situation has changed for the better, says the military-diplomatic source of Kommersant: the activation of contacts at almost all levels has occurred, but it is definitely not worth waiting for swift changes. According to him, experts of Rosoboronexport have to agree on the financial parameters of the deal (experts estimate the cost of six Su-30SM together with the means of aviation destruction at about $ 400 million) and determine the need for issuing a loan to Myanmar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Military aviation will put the wing of the civil*
> Although, as the interlocutor of "Kommersant" asserts, during the preliminary agreement, the military Myanmar did not mention the need to allocate borrowed funds. In case of signing a solid contract in 2018, the first Su-30SM can be transferred to Myanmar as early as 2019, the top manager of the aviation industry enterprise is convinced: "The power of the Irkutsk aircraft plant allows it."
> 
> The interlocutor of Kommersant notes that this order is important in many ways. First, Russia will strengthen its position in the South-Asian market, which in recent years in terms of aviation equipment supply has subsided. Secondly, even a small order will allow to load the production capacities of the Irkutsk aircraft plant until the launch of mass production of passenger aircraft MS-21. As previously reported to Kommersant, by 2022 the Su-30SM fighters will cease to be produced, since all military programs, with the exception of the Yak-130 combat training and Yak-152 training aircraft, will go to the Sukhoi corporation (the Su-35 and Su generation fighter -57). Up to this point, aircraft builders need to create about 100 Su-30SM, of which about 50 will be purchased for naval aviation needs, and 50 will be exported ( see "Kommersant" on August 30, 2017). Andrei Frolov, editor-in-chief of the magazine "Export of Arms", is convinced that in his opinion, the purchase of six Su-30SM will put the country in terms of equipping the Air Force to a level higher than Bangladesh and Thailand: "Even though they take only half squadron ". He believes that the sides will continue negotiations on the acquisition of other types of weapons, in particular, T-72 and T-90 tanks, heavy flame-throwing systems TOS-1A and small arms.
> @tarpitz bro T-73B3



So we are getting more advanced Su 30SM. What a good news.
400 millions for six Su 30SM is not too much.
I really love to see TOS 1 in our inventory. 
We are already producing FAE Thermobaric munitions so that I hope TOS 1 could be reverse engineered in our own ways.
Acquiring T 90 is also a good choice. Say bye bye to B3.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The tag on her chest says “Engine Technician”.
> 
> Shes more like a model... lookin at her hair style,earings,funky nail polish and her spanking new uniform.


Yes. She is a model.
He is just kidding I think.
First batch of MAF female pilots are still under training.





Photo: Female pilots and ex MAF chiefs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

one of the system negotiated to buy with Russia in last meeting.

*Russia's TOS-1A 'Sunheat' Heavy Flamethrower Just Nearly Doubled Its Range*
MILITARY & INTELLIGENCE
14:51 22.09.2016(updated 16:11 22.09.2016)Get short URL
2423
The TOS-1A Solntsepyok ('Sunheat') heavy flamethrower needs little introduction. The system has been successfully deployed by the Syrian and Iraqi armies against Daesh (ISIL/ISIS) terrorists. Now, the system has become even more deadly, with testing of new shells which would nearly double the system's range entering its final stages.

On Wednesday, Izvestia reported that Splav Holding, a company specializing in the development of shells for tube-based artillery systems, was carrying out testing of a new extended-range shell for the TOS-1A together with the Defense Ministry.

A Defense Ministry source explained to the newspaper that "testing of the newest rockets is ongoing," and is expected to be completed "by the end of the year."







© AFP 2018/ TOFIK BABAYEV
Over 500 Types of Russian Weaponry to be Showcased at ADEX Expo
The official explained that reengineering involving reductions in the weight and size of the new projectile compared with its predecessor, the M0.1.01.04M, allowed designers "to not only increase the range [of the system], but also the power of its thermobaric warhead munition."


The current effective firing range of the existing TOS-1A system is 6 km. The new shell will increase that to 10 km, that is, by 40%. The improved range is expected to be achieved in part via a new fuel/explosive mixture inside the shell.


The system has gained fame around the world in recent years, having been used to high effect in Iraq and Syria to destroy terrorist fortifications, troops and armored vehicles.







© SPUTNIK/ ALEXANDER VILF
Syria Fires TOS-1A Solntsepyok Flame-Thrower Against ISIL MIlitants (VIDEO)
Speaking to Izvestia, military historian Alexei Khlopotov clarified that while "Solntsepyok is often mistakenly called an artillery system, in fact the system is an Assault Tank, operating alongside infantry formations. It's for this reason that its launchers are armored, and mounted on the chassis of [T-72 and T-90] tanks."


Not a flamethrower in the traditional, WWII-era understanding of the term, the TOS is a flamethrower in the sense that it lobs thermobaric warheads into enemy-held areas, setting them ablaze.





© SPUTNIK/ ALEXANDER VILF
The TOS-1A heavy flamethrower system, firing a demonstration salvo at the ARMY-2015 Expo outside Moscow.
Explaining the need for the new long-range projectile, Khlopotov noted that "the experience of modern warfare has shown that the increased range of anti-tank systems makes the TOS-1A highly vulnerable. For this reason, they must be withdrawn from the forward edge of the battle area."

"Here," the expert emphasized, "it is worth taking into account the experience of the ongoing military operations in Syria, where insurgents have extensively used captured Cornet [anti-tank] systems, which have a maximum range of 5 km, comparable to the range of the [TOS-1A] heavy flamethrower systems." In effect, the new shell will enable the tank to operate outside the range of enemy anti-tank systems.








© SPUTNIK/ ALEXEY MALGAVKO
Russia's TOS-1 Flame Thrower is Second to None in the World
Still, the development of the new shell definitely does not mean that the old one will no longer find its uses. Respected military analyst and retired Colonel Viktor Murakhovsky explained to Izvestia that expanding the range of the TOS-1A's projectiles also means an increased dead zone – that is, the area around the system from which it is not possible to attack close-range targets.


The dead zone of the new 10 km rocket is 1.6 km, compared with one as low as 400 m for its predecessor. In other words, the older M0.1.01.04M projectile will definitely continue to be used, particularly in cramped combat environments. For longer range fire, Russia has the Smerch MLRS system, capable of firing between 70-90 km, (120 km with the 9M542 increased-range missile). That system has a dead zone of 20-25 km, meaning the TOS-1A, with or without its upgraded projectile, will definitely have its own niche.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The tag on her chest says “Engine Technician”.
> 
> Shes more like a model... lookin at her hair style,earings,funky nail polish and her spanking new uniform.


ha ha my bad bro. yes. she is just a model. sry for post which have not verified yet. 
the real one is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> 400 millions for six Su 30SM is not too much.
> I really love to see TOS 1 in our inventory.
> We are already producing FAE Thermobaric munitions so that I hope TOS 1 could be reverse engineered in our own ways.


i think quantity is not finalized yet. 6 more can be added as we also got favourable loan package.

l


tarpitz said:


> I really love to see TOS 1 in our inventory.
> We are already producing FAE Thermobaric munitions so that I hope TOS 1 could be reverse engineered in our own ways.


like chinese MLRS ? i also love to see it in our armed force. but it may face some difficulties for its T-72 chassic.

l


tarpitz said:


> I really love to see TOS 1 in our inventory.
> We are already producing FAE Thermobaric munitions so that I hope TOS 1 could be reverse engineered in our own ways.


like chinese MLRS ? i also love to see it in our armed force. but it may face some difficulties for its T-72 chassic.


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar-Bangladesh border fence.


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar Navy shipyard. (Google map updated in mid 2017)
A lot of activities are going on there. 
The slipway with a capacity to dock and undock vessels up to 12000 tons and overall length of 140 metres.
It has eight berths, the smallest is 99 meters and the largest is 140 metres in length.


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Myanmar Navy shipyard. (Google map updated in mid 2017)
> A lot of activities are going on there.
> The slipway with a capacity to dock and undock vessels up to 12000 tons and overall length of 140 metres.
> It has eight berths, the smallest is 99 meters and the largest is 140 metres in length.
> View attachment 449851
> 
> View attachment 449852
> 
> View attachment 449853
> 
> View attachment 449855


a busy year of Myanmar navy.  




1 x 135m advanced Kyan Sit Thar class frigate
1 x 80m OPV 
1 x 62m floating dock 
2 x 69m ASW FAC 
and 3 x FAC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> a busy year of Myanmar navy. [emoji14]
> View attachment 449866
> 
> 1 x 135m advanced Kyan Sit Thar class frigate
> 1 x 80m OPV
> 1 x 62m floating dock
> 2 x 69m ASW FAC
> and 3 x FAC.


Yes. New frigates will incorporate Russians weapons systems I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Yes. New frigates will incorporate Russians weapons systems I think.





tarpitz said:


> Yes. New frigates will incorporate Russians weapons systems I think.


sure.!! Commander in Chief also discussed about naval hardware to buy from Russia. so our new 135m frigates will get bling bling feature from Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

M 845P 155 mm howitzer of Myanmar Army.


----------



## Aung Zaya

today Fav pic. 
locally made CIS 50 MG on the EE-9.


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> today Fav pic.
> locally made CIS 50 MG on the EE-9.
> View attachment 451278


122 mm MLRS in action.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> 122 mm MLRS in action.
> View attachment 451279
> 
> View attachment 451280
> 
> View attachment 451281


new rockets from DI.  what do u think ? bro


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> new rockets from DI. [emoji14] what do u think ? bro


Yes bro. Extended range 122 mm rockets of DI.
You can see DI chief (the Gen next to Cin C) and 2 deputy chiefs (red circle) in the photos. It shows that they are testing some DI products.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Massive fire power of Myanmar artillery force being displayed at the Joint Ex Sin Phyu Shin.

With this fire power, we can easily defeat the military that posseses a tiny artillery force.
@Aung Zaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Perfect air strike in Joint Ex Sin Phyu Shin.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

tarpitz said:


> With this fire power, we can easily defeat the military that posseses a tiny artillery force.
> @Aung Zaya



Myanmar's focus on artillery gives them a massive military edge over Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Myanmar's focus on artillery gives them a massive military edge over Bangladesh.


yes.bro
plus we can produce all types of shells which we used for all artillery system from largest 155mm to smallest 81mm in DI. it would be another fact that we can keep that edge over BD. 



tarpitz said:


> Yes bro. Extended range 122 mm rockets of DI.
> You can see DI chief (the Gen next to Cin C) and 2 deputy chiefs (red circle) in the photos. It shows that they are testing some DI products.


i'm waiting for MAM-02 240mm MLRS. but this time they only test 122mm.now very excited to see Coastal defence missiles which will test tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar special operations units with MA 1 Mk3 bullpup assault rifle.






Myanmar Navy SEALS with MA 13 submachine gun.


----------



## Aung Zaya

go go..!!


----------



## tarpitz

Battalion size landing operation exercirse which is part of the Joint Ex Sin Phyu Shin, the largest joint operations in 20 years.
Type 63 light tanks are upgraded with new engines and fire control systems. Also fitted with biaxis stabilizer and laser range finder.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

not up to Battalion size landing operation from what i see in the pics. Need video to confirm the scale. The best is two to three companies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

go go.







madokafc said:


> not up to Battalion size landing operation from what i see in the pics. Need video to confirm the scale. The best is two to three companies.


i think he is saying the total size of landing troops. sis 
we will post video as soon as officially release.


----------



## tarpitz

madokafc said:


> not up to Battalion size landing operation from what i see in the pics. Need video to confirm the scale. The best is two to three companies.


Landing operations normally carry out in wave by wave.
What you are seeing is the first wave supported by a company of light tank.
Follow up waves are coming in different timings depending on the enemy resistance.
The whole exercise is a corps level exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

tarpitz said:


> Battalion size landing operation exercirse which is part of the Joint Ex Sin Phyu Shin, the largest joint operations in 20 years.
> Type 63 light tanks are upgraded with new engines and fire control systems. Also fitted with biaxis stabilizer and laser range finder.
> 
> View attachment 451522
> 
> View attachment 451523
> 
> View attachment 451525
> 
> View attachment 451524
> 
> View attachment 451527


Adding pair of LPD or Larger LST that can deploy some of MBT would be nice for Myanmar Amphibious Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

tarpitz said:


> Landing operations normally carry out in wave by wave.
> What you are seeing is the first wave supported by a company of light tank.
> Follow up waves are coming in different timings depending on the enemy resistance.
> The whole exercise is a corps level exercise.



Good, aerial view only showing at least three lcu and no more. The rest is combatant ships. Not even a proper sized landing ship tank capable to brought 1 Battalion army/marines in one go. 

Corps? The thing is at least brigade sized level

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Svantana said:


> Adding pair of LPD or Larger LST that can deploy some of MBT would be nice for Myanmar Amphibious Force.


we tried once and it's bad we cant finalized the deal due to various reasons. bro
i hope we can start the talk again after we solve the rakhine crisis.

http://asian-defence-news.blogspot.com/2014/07/myanmar-navy-and-indonesias-pt-pal-in.html?m=1

http://indo-defense.blogspot.com/2014/07/myanmar-navy-and-indonesias-pt-pal-in.html?m=1

the last pic is awesome. MLRS on the ship for land attack. ? brilliant idea. 
=====================================
more pics of exercise - Sin Phyu Shin.













































MA-16 aka CIS 50


----------



## tarpitz

madokafc said:


> Good, aerial view only showing at least three lcu and no more. The rest is combatant ships. Not even a proper sized landing ship tank capable to brought 1 Battalion army/marines in one go.
> 
> Corps? The thing is at least brigade sized level


It is indeed a corps level week long joint exercise and landing operation is only a part of it.
The entire exercise is confidential and only the demonstrations are known to public.
I think every country do the same thing.
This exercise is the largest of its kind in 20 years.
Normally we conduct only div level army and airforce joint ex annually.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

madokafc said:


> Good, aerial view only showing at least three lcu and no more. The rest is combatant ships. Not even a proper sized landing ship tank capable to brought 1 Battalion army/marines in one go.
> 
> Corps? The thing is at least brigade sized level


There were 4 LCUs and 8 LCMs. 

We have no LPD or LST in our navy.

But we have troop carrier ship.

We are desperately looking for a LPD from your country. But there are so many limitations for us.

And we are still trying to acquire atleast one LPD.

If you see the photos below you can imagine how we conduct landing operation.

The setting of this exercise is to envelope the enemy from the rear and flank. Not a cross see invasion. Just a costal landing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Aung Zaya said:


> we tried once and it's bad we cant finalized the deal due to various reasons. bro
> i hope we can start the talk again after we solve the rakhine crisis.
> 
> http://asian-defence-news.blogspot.com/2014/07/myanmar-navy-and-indonesias-pt-pal-in.html?m=1
> 
> http://indo-defense.blogspot.com/2014/07/myanmar-navy-and-indonesias-pt-pal-in.html?m=1
> 
> the last pic is awesome. MLRS on the ship for land attack. ? brilliant idea.
> =====================================
> more pics of exercise - Sin Phyu Shin.
> View attachment 451580
> 
> View attachment 451581
> 
> View attachment 451583
> 
> View attachment 451582
> 
> View attachment 451582
> 
> View attachment 451584
> 
> View attachment 451576
> 
> View attachment 451577
> 
> View attachment 451585
> 
> View attachment 451578
> 
> View attachment 451579
> 
> 
> MA-16 aka CIS 50
> View attachment 451588
> 
> View attachment 451587
> 
> View attachment 451590
> 
> View attachment 451589


Myanmar Army should try this, Our Army did that last year, we put RM70 Grad on top of our 100 Metre LST KRI Teluk Sampit

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Svantana said:


> Myanmar Army should try this, Our Army did that last year, we put RM70 Grad on top of our 100 Metre LST KRI Teluk Sampit


how about the result ? bro target hit. ?
the bad part is we dont have such a large ship which have large deck to test like that. Indo is so lucky that u guys have very good relationship with both west and east. plus also have very good defence industries. keep going.!! bro 
=====================================
Exercise Sin Phyu Shin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Aung Zaya said:


> how about the result ? bro target hit. ?
> the bad part is we dont have such a large ship which have large deck to test like that. Indo is so lucky that u guys have very good relationship with both west and east. plus also have very good defence industries. keep going.!! bro
> =====================================
> Exercise Sin Phyu Shin
> View attachment 451616
> View attachment 451617
> View attachment 451618
> View attachment 451620
> View attachment 451621
> View attachment 451622
> 
> View attachment 451623


Seems to be an initial experiment on optimizing RM 70 Grad in amphibious operations. Our Marines Corps often include MLRS in amphibious landing exercises.

















Aung Zaya said:


> Indo is so lucky that u guys have very good relationship with both west and east. plus also have very good defence industries.



We have experienced an embargo by the soviet Union in the late of 60's, embargoed USA and European Union in the 90s.

The development of the domestic defense industry while maintaining a balance of relations with the superpowers is a solution to safeguard our national interests.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Svantana said:


> Seems to be an initial experiment on optimizing RM 70 Grad in amphibious operations. Our Marines Corps often include MLRS in amphibious landing exercises.


that's is nice that u guys have LPDs and LST which can carry massive loads of military vehicles and troops. our LCMs , the only ship which have enough space to carry MLRS is unstable to launch MLRS. this exercise show that's what we're lacking. dont have enough fire power to give suppressive fire. Commander in chief also pointed out this in his speech. so we may see strategy changes for our armed force in near future. bro 
LCM of Myanmar navy. we have 5 of this type. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> that's is nice that u guys have LPDs and LST which can carry massive loads of military vehicles and troops. our LCMs , the only ship which have enough space to carry MLRS is unstable to launch MLRS. this exercise show that's what we're lacking. dont have enough fire power to give suppressive fire. Commander in chief also pointed out this in his speech. so we may see strategy changes for our armed force in near future. bro
> LCM of Myanmar navy. we have 5 of this type. bro
> View attachment 451873
> View attachment 451874


one question bro, why are your warships lack 'bulbous bow' ?


----------



## Nike

BDforever said:


> one question bro, why are your warships lack 'bulbous bow' ?



Thats landing craft vehicle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

madokafc said:


> Thats landing craft vehicle


no, i meant for their home made frigates and other warships


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> that's is nice that u guys have LPDs and LST which can carry massive loads of military vehicles and troops. our LCMs , the only ship which have enough space to carry MLRS is unstable to launch MLRS. this exercise show that's what we're lacking. dont have enough fire power to give suppressive fire. Commander in chief also pointed out this in his speech. so we may see strategy changes for our armed force in near future. bro
> LCM of Myanmar navy. we have 5 of this type. bro
> View attachment 451873
> View attachment 451874



The photos you posted are not LCM. 

They are LCUs. We have 5 LCUs, 1611-1615.

Our LCU are reverse engineered version of US LCU 1627 series. And our LCU are called LCU 1611series.

We also have 10 LCM of our own design which are 29 metre in length.

LCU











LCM

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> View attachment 451907
> 
> View attachment 451909
> 
> View attachment 451910
> 
> View attachment 451911


yes. bro
i'm saying according to the name given in Wiki. bro  
======================================
one of GSR of Myanmar army. 






BDforever said:


> one question bro, why are your warships lack 'bulbous bow' ?


i dont know. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 451622


what is the name of the armored vehicle ?


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> what is the name of the armored vehicle ?


type 63M light tanks. bro
====================================

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

BDforever said:


> what is the name of the armored vehicle ?


Type 63M amphibious light tank, upgraded Type 63.
Upgrades include new engine and transmissions, new fire control system with laser range finder.
We've been using Type 63 since late 80's and upgrade programme started in 2015.
Although we acquired 150 Type 63s, only 2 regiments are upgraded, one in Rakhine and another in the Ayerwaddy delta, the rest are phased out of service.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

seem locally made Naung Yoe Jeep will take a role like Hunvee. check this variant of Naung Yoe. it has a man hole to mount MG overhead. 





i guess its main armament would be MA-16 HMG. 




or it can also be RCWS like its brother ULMAV and MAV series. 






Spec of MA-16 

*Weight* 30 kg (66.14 lb) (complete gun assembly w/o feed chute and tripod adaptor)[1][3]
*Length* 1,778 mm (70.0 in) with stock[1]
*Barrel length* 1,143 mm (45.0 in)[1]
*Width* 190 mm (7.5 in)[3]
*Cartridge* 12.7×99mm NATO[3]
*Barrels* Single barrel (progressive RH parabolic twist, 8 grooves)[1]
*Action* Gas-operated, rotating bolt[1]
*Rate of fire* 400–600 rounds/min[1]
*Muzzle velocity* 890 m/s (2,920 ft/s)[1]
*Feed system* Single sprocket Belt-fed with dual-feed chutes[1]
*Sights* Folding leaf sight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myanmar Thaing (Martial Art) in Moscow , Russia. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/





https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bando


----------



## Aung Zaya

go go., buddy.!!




MAM-01B 122MLRS in close view.
range - 25km to 50km depend on type of rocket.
























i just heard that C in C's speech that Most of our ammo and weapons up to 95% is locally produced.now we already achieved our goal we're talking since long time ago. @tarpitz 
=====================================================

*Tatmadaw seeks closer cooperation with the people in defending country*
AUNG SHIN 05 FEB 2018




Commando soldiers stand ready for a drill on the second day of the ‘Sin Phyu Shin’ joint military exercises in the Ayeyarwady delta region on Saturday. The three-day military exercise is the biggest since 1996, involving several different branches of the armed forces. Photo - EPA


Not only the Tatmataw (Army) but also general public needs to cooperate in ensuring the defence and security of the country, Commander-in-Chief Senior General Min Aung Hlaing told the local media on Saturday after three days of combined exercises by the army, navy and air force on Shwe Thaung Yan beach near Pathein.

“We also don’t want war. We want to avoid fighting as much as possible. However, we must do defense measures for the country. And people need to cooperate for their country,” he said.




Tatmadaw conducted regular joint operation exercises between its armed forces, air and navy in recent years.



The just concluded large-scale combined exercise dubbed ‘Shin Phyu Shin’ was participated in by all army, navy and air forces in Ayeyarwady Region after more than 20 years. The last time such a massive exercise was held was in 1996.



Preparation for the whole joint operation took two months in Ayeyarwaddy region where the army’s South-West Command is based. Tatamadaw occupied 500,000 acres of land for the operation.

The first day of the exercise was combat operations of two battalion divisions, amoured vehicles, artillery and missile shootings, bombing and attacking of aircrafts. The final day was beach landing operation of combined forces of army, navy and air conducted at Shwe Thaung Yan beach near Pathein.



*The army’s chief mentioned some failures and weak points of joint operation exercise in his closing remark to all military personnel at the beach. *

“It includes campaigns of artillery shooting, bombing by aircrafts. But we have seen that some of those shooting missed the targets. We have to find out why that happened whether because of technology or human error. We need to practice more,” said Commander-in-chief.

It is necessary to review joint operation exercise to increase combat skill, he said, noting that systematic preparation, formation and trainings are essential enhancing defense power.

“Small countries such as Myanmar face insult and threats from superpowers if the country is weak in defense power,” said Senior General Min Aung Hlaing.



At least 8000 military personnel took part in the three-day operation, *in which 95 percent of the ammunition used was manufactured locally*.

Tatmadaw is encouraging local production of ammunition and weapons to save money, said the Commander-in-Chief. He praised the Myanmar navy for building more ships with their own resources.

“We consider about expense for buying new weaponry regarding our country’s economy. We take care for the least cost. But money (expense) will not matter that much in boosting our country’s defense power,” said Senior General Min Aung Hlaing in response to a question of buying Russia made Sukhoi Su-30 figthers.



*tatmadaw.jpg*




Commander-in-Chief Senior General Min Aung Hlaing salutes after delivering a speech on the second day of the ‘Shin Phyu Shin’ joint military exercises in the Ayeyarwady delta region on Saturday. Photo - EPA

The Russia deputy defense minister agreed to sell six Su-30 fighters to Myanmar during a recent visit. Later Russia was condemned by US for supporting Myanmar with fourth generation aircraft fighters.

“It is not the first time that we are going to have fourth generation fighters. Isn’t it necessary? We can’t attain skills of using such fighters right away. We need years of learning and practice,” he said. “Regarding defence, it is not something we can do at once.”

Russia has been one of the main weapon suppliers to Myanmar for years. The country helped Myanmar withstand international pressure after the recent serious conflict in northern Rakhine State. More than half a million Muslims fled to Bangladesh last year following military operations by Myanmar security forces.

The international community led by the United Nations accused Myanmar’s government and military of human rights violations. US lawmakers proposed targeted sanctions against Myanmar military. Washington imposed sanctions against the military’s western commander who was responsible for what happened in northern Rakhine.

*However, Myanmar was invited to join the ‘Cobra Gold’ military exercise held every year by the US and Thailand despite Washington’s criticism on Rakhine. *

“We have participated in Cobra Gold exercise for four years as observers. This year we will also send our military officers,” said Senior General Min Aung Hlaing.


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> go go., buddy.!!
> View attachment 452121


who are they ?


----------



## Titikaka

Mighty myanmar army!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Indian Army team in Myanmar for UNPKO training.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

BDforever said:


> who are they ?


Soldiers from the airborne regiment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Titikaka said:


> Mighty myanmar army!


first time i met a Cambodian in PDF. welcome !! bro
there is a sticky thread for Cambodia in this section. i'm also interested in Cambodian Armed force and its equipments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

*Senior General Min Aung Hlaing welcomes Chief of Defence Force of the Royal Thai Armed Forces Gen. Tarnchaiyan Srisuwan, holds meeting*

Nay Pyi Taw February 5

Commander-in-Chief of Defence Services Senior General Min Aung Hlaing welcomed Chief of Defence Force of the Royal Thai Armed Forces Gen. Tarnchaiyan Srisuwan with the Guard of Honour in front of Zeyathiri Beikman in Nay Pyi Taw this morning.

The Senior General and the Thai General took the salute of the Guard of Honour and inspected it. Then, the Senior General and the Thai General introduced their senior military officers to each other.

Also present at the ceremony together with the Senior General were Chief of the General Staff (Army, Navy and Air) General Mya Tun Oo, Commander-in-Chief (Navy) Admiral Tin Aung San, Commander-in-Chief (Air) General Maung Maung Kyaw, and senior military officers from the Office of the Commander-in-Chief (Army). The Thai General was accompanied by Deputy Chief of Defence Force Gen. Haspong Yuvarnavandhana, senior military officers from the Royal Thai Armed Forces and Military Attachés (Army, Navy and Air) of the Royal Thai Armed Forces.
The Thai Chief of Defence Force signed the visitors’ book of the Zeyathiri Beikman and held talks with the Senior General at the parlour.

At the meeting, the Senior Ge-neral said Myanmar and Thailand sharing border with each other have inseparable culture and religion. So, the Tatmadaw is cementing friendly relations between the peoples of the both countries. The goodwill visit of the Thai General will further strengthen relations between the two countries, two armed forces and the peoples. Myanmar has been enhancing relations between the two countries since the Tatmadaw had taken State responsibilities. After 2011, chiefs of armed forces of the two countries could further cement friendly relations and start Myanmar-Thai high-ranking officers meeting (HLC).

The Thai Chief of Defence Force expressed his thank for arrangements during his good-will visit to hold the auspicious ceremony of offering rice and alms to 1,000 members of the Sangha on a grand scale on 4 February. Holding the donation ceremony between the two armed forces showed unity and amity between them. Cooperation bet-ween the two armed forces improves more, and he pledged to strive for achieving more development. As committees were formed at different levels between the two armed forces, friendly ties between the two countries promote more and they solve border problems in a smooth manner.

The Senior General said Myanmar started practice of multi-party democracy in 2011 but Thailand has been on the path of multi-party democracy for a long time under the leadership of the His Majesty King of Thailand. The Senior General disclosed that as the previous Chief of Defence Force of the Royal Thai Armed Forces gave advice on experience on the path of multi-party democracy in Thailand to him, successes were achieved in applying the advice. With the aim of building further friendly relations between Tatmadawmen of the both countries at different levels, Myanmar trainees were sent to Thailand. The Senior General noted the Thai Chief of Defence Force during his first goodwill visit to Myanmar started cooperation in culture and religion between the two countries, erecting a new milepost. Such cooperation strengthens friendly ties more between the two countries and the two armed forces.

The both sides cordially discussed further cementing friendly relations between the two armed forces of the two countries, sending of trainees and exchange of cultural troupes and sports contingents between the two armed forces, bilateral visits of war vessels, cooperation matters between the two armed forces at different levels, and endeavours of Myanmar in eternal peace processes.

After the meeting, the Senior General and the Thai Chief of Defence Force exchanged gifts and had documentary photo 
taken together with those present.

https://twitter.com/SGMinAungHlaing
https://www.seniorgeneralminaunghlaing.com.mm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kutuzov

tarpitz said:


> View attachment 452216


Wow. 
guards of honour are lady officers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

*Senior General Min Aung Hlaing leaves for Singapore to attend Singapore Airshow 2018*

Nay Pyi Taw February 6

A Myanmar Tatmadaw delegation led by Commander-in-Chief of Defence Services Senior General Min Aung Hlaing left Yangon International Airport this evening to attend Singapore Airshow 2018 at the invitation of Chief of Defence Force of Singapore Lt. Gen. Perry Lim.

The delegation was seen off at the airport by Lt-Gen Soe Htut of the Office of the Commander-in-Chief (Army), Commander of Yangon Command Maj-Gen Thet Pon, senior military officers and First Secretary Ms.Sylvia Bay of Singapore Embassy to Myanmar.

The delegation led by Senior General Min Aung Hlaing also comprises Commander-in-Chief (Air) General Maung Maung Kyaw and senior military officers of the Office of the Commander-in-Chief. During the visit, the delegation will attend Singapore Airshow 2018 and meet the Chief of Defence Force of Singapore.

https://twitter.com/SGMinAungHlaing
https://www.seniorgeneralminaunghlaing.com.mm








[/B]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

BDforever said:


> one question bro, why are your warships lack 'bulbous bow' ?


They do bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Armour Recce squadron. 
MT-LB and EE 9.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Good news are still coming in.
@Aung Zaya 
Any hints about Y 9 in S'pore Air Show?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Good news are still coming in.
> @Aung Zaya
> Any hints about Y 9 in S'pore Air Show?
> View attachment 452252



we need transport planes more and 5 of current Y-8 fleet is not enough to carry for operation. in my personal view, the Y-9 is the best fit for lacking spaces of our fleet.abundant of spare parts and low maintenance and facility cost as it inherent most parts of Y-8. there is also a rumour to buy Y-9 at 2016 but it's not solid yet. bro. so i wont be surprised if China and Myanmar announced the deal to buy Y-9 this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> we need transport planes more and 5 of current Y-8 fleet is not enough to carry for operation. in my personal view, the Y-9 is the best fit for lacking spaces of our fleet.abundant of spare parts and low maintenance and facility cost as it inherent most parts of Y-8. there is also a rumour to buy Y-9 at 2016 but it's not solid yet. bro. so i wont be surprised if China and Myanmar announced the deal to buy Y-9 this year.
> View attachment 452290



I heard that Y 9 was already in the 2016-17 proposed budget. Unfortunately the budget was cut by 10%. So we had to postpone the planned acquisition. 
After the crash of Y8F200, Y 9 is back on track again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

LPDs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> LPDs
> 
> View attachment 452527


Indonesia's LPD ? 
i'm sure that our C in C know weakness of our navy and he will try to get LPDs or LSTs in any possible ways within 5 years. may be after a couple of 135m frigates. but i dont have much hope for Indonesia's LPD due to sanction and current affairs. probably partner with China or Russia for local built. 

i think we should go first to LSTs as LPDs are expensive for us and we dont have significant naval air wings to operate them fully functional. Constructing LST wont be difficult if we partner with China and we already experienced in building naval ships. having a couple of this will give us better logistic support to our remote islands. 
a variant of type 72A would be good choice. 







tarpitz said:


> I heard that Y 9 was already in the 2016-17 proposed budget. Unfortunately the budget was cut by 10%. So we had to postpone the planned acquisition.
> After the crash of Y8F200, Y 9 is back on track again.


yes. i hope a deal of Y-9Es in this year. if we want our air borne units deployments during the operation effectively , we need more.only 5 is not enough.


----------



## Svantana

Aung Zaya said:


> Indonesia's LPD ?


No That is Singapore Landing Platform Helicopter (LPH) or Landing Helicopter Assault (LHA), we have own concept of this.

*PT PAL Helicopter Carrier*

Spesifikasi Helicopter Carrier PT PAL
– Length overall: 190 meter
– Length in waterline: 183,54 meter
– Breadth: 30,5 meter
– Depth Maximum: 24 meter
– Draught (full Load): 7 meter
– Displacement (full load): 35.000 tonnes
– Cruising Speed: 15,5 knots
– Range: 31.484 km pada kecepatan 15.5 knots














star 50





comparing to the Singapore Endurance-160 class

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

ASW Package for Vietnam and Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Svantana said:


> No That is Singapore Landing Platform Helicopter (LPH) or Landing Helicopter Assault (LHA), we have own concept of this.
> 
> *PT PAL Helicopter Carrier*
> 
> Spesifikasi Helicopter Carrier PT PAL
> – Length overall: 190 meter
> – Length in waterline: 183,54 meter
> – Breadth: 30,5 meter
> – Depth Maximum: 24 meter
> – Draught (full Load): 7 meter
> – Displacement (full load): 35.000 tonnes
> – Cruising Speed: 15,5 knots
> – Range: 31.484 km pada kecepatan 15.5 knots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> star 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comparing to the Singapore Endurance-160 class


wow.when that LPH project will start or it's on-going project ? bro 
it look nice. 





i think indonesia is the only country who can balance on both military and economy in ASEAN.



Water Car Engineer said:


> ASW Package for Vietnam and Myanmar


look nice.!! bro
what is LWTTL ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Dont know yet. But according media release information about projection navy procurement armament in 2023. Indonesian navy should have at least 4 LPH/LHD, 4 destroyer, and 26 frigate. LPH class will be named after the great maritime kingdom of Indonesia in past, such as Majapahit class or sriwijaya class etc








https://interaktif.kompas.id/armada_tni_al

The PT.Pal LPH, still lack of amphibiuos capability compare to Singapore LPH design... PT.Pal LPH concept cannot deploy amphibious vehicle that LPD has.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NEKONEKO

Svantana said:


> at least 4 LPH/LHD, 4 destroyer, and 26 frigate


Highly unlikely
Ngimpinya ketinggian banget
In the next 5 years i dont think that indonesia will have LPH/LHD but we can expect a few number of new lpd, no destroyer, 2 or 3 frigate and 1- 2 new subs
maybe myanmar want to become launch costumer for the PAL LPH?
or just LHD/LST

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Svantana said:


> But according media release information about projection navy procurement armament in 2023. Indonesian navy should have at least 4 LPH/LHD, 4 destroyer, and 26 frigate.


Thanks to steady growth of Indonesia's economy and strong defence industries ,
Indo can get them within next decade. 


Svantana said:


> The PT.Pal LPH, still lack of amphibiuos capability compare to Singapore LPH design... PT.Pal LPH concept cannot deploy amphibious vehicle that LPD has.


i think PT PAL focus on maritime strike more as they also have many LPDs which can deploy amphibious force. PT PAL design can carry more helis ( 6 units onboard and 10 in hunger ) while SG design have only 5.



jek_sperrow said:


> Highly unlikely
> Ngimpinya ketinggian banget
> In the next 5 years i dont think that indonesia will have LPH/LHD but we can expect a few number of new lpd, no destroyer, 2 or 3 frigate and 1- 2 new subs
> maybe myanmar want to become launch costumer for the PAL LPH?
> or just LHD/LST


i'm sure Myanmar wanted PT PAL's LPD since 2 years ago. we can not move forward due to sanction. as soon as sanction is lifted Myanmar will become second operator of PT PAL's LPD after Philippine. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

now it's confirmed. bros @tarpitz @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

CASEVAC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> now it's confirmed. bros @tarpitz @Nilgiri
> View attachment 454769


If you think Su 30SME is a big deal for MAF, there will be a more bigger deal for MN soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> If you think Su 30SME is a big deal for MAF, there will be a more bigger deal for MN soon.


a pair of kilo.? i hope that for long.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Aung Zaya said:


> a pair of kilo.? i hope that for long.


Too bad China Myanmar cant get China submarine after the sub deal with Thailand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> CASEVAC
> 
> View attachment 454770



our local variant based on miltruck 's design is hilarious. lol anyway , a good start to make special purpose vehicle for our armed force.







Beast said:


> Too bad China Myanmar cant get China submarine after the sub deal with Thailand.



after our neighbours already chose Chinese subs , perhaps Myanmar have to pick different platform.but the deal is not confirmed yet. bro
meanwhile Army is closely working with China in both production and purchasing platforms. current Y-9E deal is about to finalized. drone factory is completed and started mass-production. and many other projects. so i believe there are many other ways we can go together.even if the deal is happened , it wont effect China-Myanmar relationship. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> after our neighbours already chose Chinese subs , perhaps Myanmar have to pick different platform.but the deal is not confirmed yet. bro






Aung Zaya said:


> now it's confirmed. bros @tarpitz @Nilgiri
> View attachment 454769


ah ! ! 2020  congratz



Svantana said:


> Dont know yet. But according media release information about projection navy procurement armament in 2023. Indonesian navy should have at least 4 LPH/LHD, 4 destroyer, and 26 frigate. LPH class will be named after the great maritime kingdom of Indonesia in past, such as Majapahit class or sriwijaya class etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://interaktif.kompas.id/armada_tni_al
> 
> The PT.Pal LPH, still lack of amphibiuos capability compare to Singapore LPH design... PT.Pal LPH concept cannot deploy amphibious vehicle that LPD has.


 Indonesian Navy rocks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


>


our ''not confirmed yet'' means waiting official announcement. u will know within 6 months.  


BDforever said:


> ah ! ! 2020  congratz


thz.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> our ''not confirmed yet'' means waiting official announcement. u will know within 6 months.


ahem $1billion USD will be allocated soon for 3 more subs, don't tell anybody  ...


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> now it's confirmed. bros @tarpitz @Nilgiri
> View attachment 454769



Good for you buddy. Hope you get an awesome weapons package as well. JF-17 (and Mig 29 for as long as you operate them) will make good compliment to use as tactical interdiction/frontline....and the SU-30 is the grand hammer ready to unleash behind that cover...with all kinds of real hurt in air superiority + multirole. MM is layering its offenses well.

BTW Bro, how long are the Mig-29s proposed service length (say with MLU etc) if MAF has announced this ?


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> our local variant based on miltruck 's design is hilarious. lol anyway , a good start to make special purpose vehicle for our armed force.
> View attachment 454803
> 
> 
> 
> after our neighbours already chose Chinese subs , perhaps Myanmar have to pick different platform.but the deal is not confirmed yet. bro
> meanwhile Army is closely working with China in both production and purchasing platforms. current Y-9E deal is about to finalized. drone factory is completed and started mass-production. and many other projects. so i believe there are many other ways we can go together.even if the deal is happened , it wont effect China-Myanmar relationship. bro


No bro. 
It is not an ambulance. Not hilarious at all.
It is a 25-bed bedded mobile hospital based on array of containers invented by EME. 
The vehicle are just transporting the containerized hospital.
The containers will be offloaded once they reach the designated area. 
The hospital can be set up within 3 hours.
Myanmar Army has 4 mobile hospitals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> No bro.
> It is not an ambulance. Not hilarious at all.
> It is a 25-bed bedded mobile hospital based on array of containers invented by EME.
> The vehicle are just transporting the containerized hospital.
> The containers will be offloaded once they reach the designated area.
> The hospital can be set up within 3 hours.
> Myanmar Army has 4 mobile hospitals.
> View attachment 454864
> 
> View attachment 454865


sry bro. i dont know that. 
i just think of mobile ambulance with 2 windows. it's good to see our armed force also try to fill the basic needs while they buy high tech platforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> ahem $1billion USD will be allocated soon for 3 more subs, don't tell anybody  ...


he he we already heard that kinds of words many times. we are used to it. lol one thing should be noted is there is no rumour or hoax in Myanmar defence section. just a matter of time. 


Nilgiri said:


> Good for you buddy. Hope you get an awesome weapons package as well. JF-17 (and Mig 29 for as long as you operate them) will make good compliment to use as tactical interdiction/frontline....and the SU-30 is the grand hammer ready to unleash behind that cover...with all kinds of real hurt in air superiority + multirole. MM is layering its offenses well.


yes. bro that's first offensive strike platform for our armed force. i think our defence strategy is changing to counter the potential threats which we have faced recently. as u know , sometimes destroying the threats first is better than waiting for being attacked.


Nilgiri said:


> BTW Bro, how long are the Mig-29s proposed service length (say with MLU etc) if MAF has announced this ?


i think up to 12 of 31 will be decommissioned gradually after the ordered planes are arrived. so it can technically say Myanmar will use its MiGs till 2025 as the Su-30 delivery will start at 2020. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

MAM-122mm MLRS Firing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> i think up to 12 of 31 will be decommissioned gradually after the ordered planes are arrived. so it can technically say Myanmar will use its MiGs till 2025 as the Su-30 delivery will start at 2020. bro



I don't think MiG 29 will retire by 2025, which is just 7 years from now.

MAF has a good history of keeping the old aircraft alive.

Huge fund is allocated for the repair and maintenance of old aircraft so that pilot can have max flying hours.

35 years old G 4 Super Galeb are upgraded and still operational.

40 years old Mi 2 are upgraded with new engine and weather radar and are still in use for the observation and light attack role. Being extensively used in Rakhine.

Old A 5K attack aircraft are still operational and many of them are converted into twin seat 5 KJ fighter trainer.

A 5KJ are used not just for training but also effectively used in COIN operations.

Old F 7IIK are also upgraded with new engines and still operational. 

Although F 7IIK are no longer in first line operation, MAF intended to use these aircraft in countering enemy's rotary wing aircraft in the field operations.

The only aircrafts retired from the service in the past 20 years are Sokol, Bell 205/212 and PC 6/7/9.

So there is no point that MAF will give retire MiG 29 before 2030. 

They even started ambitious modernization programme for MiG 29. About 12 MiG 29 are already upgraded to MiG 29SM standard.

A 5KJ seen together with A 5K in Ex Sin Phyu Shin.





Close up of A 5KJ.





Upgraded Mi 2.






G 4 Super Galeb.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> he he we already heard that kinds of words many times. we are used to it. lol one thing should be noted is there is no rumour or hoax in Myanmar defence section. just a matter of time.


yes, just like you said that we would not getting any subs few years back


----------



## Titikaka

BDforever said:


> yes, just like you said that we would not getting any subs few years back


How many sub you have now?


----------



## BDforever

Titikaka said:


> How many sub you have now?


2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> yes, just like you said that we would not getting any subs few years back


lol did i say like that.? i'm sure 'No'. i just laughed at BD who talking big mouth about pipe dream like we getting these and those. but nothing is solid. unless BD guys bring here random posts from FB group , this problem will be solved. 

eg. hot issue of last month. Russia will fully refund for yak-130 due to FBW wire error and one of them will be rebuilt in BAC. 
BAF officers' response for that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> MAM-122mm MLRS Firing
> View attachment 454939


Now Myanmar Army has three different models of 122 mm MLRS,Type 81, Type 90B and locally produced MAM 122 mm MLRS. 

The best part is that Myanmar Army is also producing two types of 122 mm rockets, normal HE and ERHE (Extended Range HE).


Type 81





MAM 122 mm MLRS





Type 90B

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> BAF officers' response for that.



Dayum lol!

I'm guessing the investigation is ongoing to determine who is at fault here? FBW issue would leave evidence in the ADC/FEMU buffer (like it did for the one Russia experienced with yak testing that time back, and they said was corrected).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Gang

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Aung Zaya said:


> Gang


broken image

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> broken image


ha ha sry. i already edited it. check it now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

BDforever said:


> broken image



Russian FBW issue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Real combat in the north east region (2015)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Svantana

tarpitz said:


> Real combat in the north east region (2015)
> 
> View attachment 455552
> 
> 
> View attachment 455551


Can you explain more detail information about those vehicle?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Svantana said:


> Can you explain more detail information about those vehicle?



It is WMA 301 or Assaulter tank destroyer and mobile assault gun. 

WMA 301 is an upgraded version of PTL 02 tank destroyer.

PTL 02 has 100 mm gun whereas WMA 301 has got 105 mm gun.

It can fire all types of tank ammunitions such as APFSDS, HESH, HE, HEAT.

It is also equipped with digiital fire control system.

Myanmar is currently operating about 150 Assaulters.

Assaulter is battle proven in Myanmar and the gun is so accurate that the infantry nick named these vehicles as Long Range Sniper.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

*Generals Prep $15M of New Fencing For Border With Bangladesh*







NAYPYITAW — The Upper House of Parliament on Thursday heard the Home Affairs Ministry’s 20 billion kyats ($15 million) plan to raise several more kilometers of fencing along Myanmar’s border with Bangladesh and carry out other related work.

Home Affairs Deputy Minister Major General Aung Soe told the Upper House session that the money would come from the president’s emergency fund and be handed over to the Ministry of Defense to carry out the work in Rakhine State. He asked the session to make a record of the project, which it did.

With the president’s approval, the fund can be appropriated without approval from Parliament.

Fencing was built along 204 km of Myanmar’s 295-km border with Bangladesh in three phases between 2009 and 2015.

“In phase four, an 11.5-mile [18.5-km] fence was put up along the border during the 2016-17 fiscal year. Another 3.2-mile Y-shaped fence topped with barbed wire coils is being built during the 2017-18 fiscal year. Fencing will have been put up along 14.7 miles of border when that work is completed,” Maj-Gen Aung Soe said.

The 20 billion kyats from the president’s emergency fund will be used to build a Y-shaped fences topped with barbed wire coils along an additional 18.5 km this fiscal year along with other related infrastructure including a 12.2-meter-wide patrol route along the fence, 161 reinforced concrete conduits and eight buildings including three warehouses.

“The old fences are not strong enough and people can cross over them or remove them. However, we don’t yet know about [the quality of] the new fences. We want better fences so that people from the other side cannot enter illegally. If the fence cannot prevent people on the other side of the border from entering illegally, it will be a waste of money to build a fence. It is the responsibility of the ministries to spend the funding effectively,” said lawmaker U Pe Than, of Rakhine State’s Myebon Township.

U Pe Than, a central executive committee member of the Arakan National Party, said the project would be adequately funded but stressed that the ministries had to spend the money effectively because the fence was key to preventing illegal immigration and the threat from the Arakan Rohingya Salvation Army.

The Upper House also made a record of another 1 billion kyats from the president’s emergency fund that the Border Affairs Ministry will use to upgrade two gravel roads connecting Ngakhuya to Zetipyin and the Kyikanpyin junction to the Kyaukpyinseik camp in Rakhine State’s Hla Phoe Khaung Village. The two roads are a combined 18.5 km in length.

Border Affairs Deputy Minister Major General Than Htut told the session that the road upgrades would contribute not only to the border area’s security but also to transportation, health, social affairs and the education of local people.

The Implementation Committee for Recommendations of the Rakhine State Advisory Commission led by Kofi Annan had instructed authorities to upgrade the roads.

Defense Deputy Minister Major General Myint New said his ministry would also spend 5 billion kyats from the emergency fund on renovating 882 buildings belonging to the military’s Western Command that were damaged by Cyclone Mora.

“The damage caused by the natural disaster was inspected by proper teams and 882 out of 1,009 buildings hit by the cyclone will be repaired in the first phase during the 2017-18 fiscal year,” he said.

“The president’s emergency fund was known as the reserve fund in the past,” explained U Khin Cho of the Lower House Public Accounts Committee. “If the president approves, the fund can be spent without seeking the approval of Parliament. However, it is necessary to inform Parliament of the spending.”

https://www.irrawaddy.com/news/burma/generals-prep-15m-new-fencing-border-bangladesh.html
[/B]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Russian FBW issue





*Indonesia to help Myanmar deal with terrorism*
image: https://www.channelnewsasia.com/ima...e1a751e/zm/indonesia-s-wiranto-in-myanmar.jpg





Indonesia's Coordinating Minister for Security, Law and Political Affairs Wiranto (left) during a visit to Myanmar. (Photo: Government of Indonesia)
08 Feb 2018 10:54AM (Updated: 08 Feb 2018 11:08AM)
* Share this content*



JAKARTA: Indonesia’s Coordinating Minister for Security, Law and Political Affairs Wiranto said Jakarta *will help Myanmar in coping with the possible emergence of terrorism in that country,* Antara news agency reported on Wednesday (Feb 7)

Myanmar has voiced concern over *the threat of Islamic State-linked militants slipping into the country alongside the return of Rohingya refugees from Bangladesh*, Wiranto said.

"We want to help by sharing our knowledge and experience to prevent terrorists from establishing new bases in the region," he said on Wednesday.

Wiranto added that with IS getting weaker and losing ground in the Philippines, it was highly possible that they would look elsewhere in the region to set up base.

That possibility has prompted the government of Myanmar to take precautionary steps to be more on guard against the militant threat. 

*Myanmar, therefore, wants to learn from the experience of Indonesia, which has worked with other countries to combat radicalism and terrorism, *Antara cited Wiranto as saying. 

*“It is impossible for one country alone to overcome terrorism; countries have to cooperate, as terrorism has no borders and is not bound by regulations," he said. *

*"Sometime this month, Myanmar will send a military team to Indonesia to discuss ways of overcoming possible terrorism."*

Myanmar has agreed on the return of hundreds of thousands of Rohingya refugees who were earlier forced to leave their villages in Rakhine following communal conflict between the Buddhist majority and the mostly Muslim Rohingya minority.


Read more at https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...a-to-help-myanmar-deal-with-terrorism-9939020
@madokafc @Svantana

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Svantana

Aung Zaya said:


> *Indonesia to help Myanmar deal with terrorism*
> image: https://www.channelnewsasia.com/ima...e1a751e/zm/indonesia-s-wiranto-in-myanmar.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesia's Coordinating Minister for Security, Law and Political Affairs Wiranto (left) during a visit to Myanmar. (Photo: Government of Indonesia)
> 08 Feb 2018 10:54AM (Updated: 08 Feb 2018 11:08AM)
> * Share this content*
> 
> JAKARTA: Indonesia’s Coordinating Minister for Security, Law and Political Affairs Wiranto said Jakarta *will help Myanmar in coping with the possible emergence of terrorism in that country,* Antara news agency reported on Wednesday (Feb 7)
> 
> Myanmar has voiced concern over *the threat of Islamic State-linked militants slipping into the country alongside the return of Rohingya refugees from Bangladesh*, Wiranto said.
> 
> "We want to help by sharing our knowledge and experience to prevent terrorists from establishing new bases in the region," he said on Wednesday.
> 
> Wiranto added that with IS getting weaker and losing ground in the Philippines, it was highly possible that they would look elsewhere in the region to set up base.
> 
> That possibility has prompted the government of Myanmar to take precautionary steps to be more on guard against the militant threat.
> 
> *Myanmar, therefore, wants to learn from the experience of Indonesia, which has worked with other countries to combat radicalism and terrorism, *Antara cited Wiranto as saying.
> 
> *“It is impossible for one country alone to overcome terrorism; countries have to cooperate, as terrorism has no borders and is not bound by regulations," he said. *
> 
> *"Sometime this month, Myanmar will send a military team to Indonesia to discuss ways of overcoming possible terrorism."*
> 
> Myanmar has agreed on the return of hundreds of thousands of Rohingya refugees who were earlier forced to leave their villages in Rakhine following communal conflict between the Buddhist majority and the mostly Muslim Rohingya minority.
> 
> 
> Read more at https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...a-to-help-myanmar-deal-with-terrorism-9939020
> @madokafc @Svantana


Wiranto ([wiˈranto]; born 4 April 1947) is a retired Indonesian army General.
He was the Commander of the Indonesian National Armed Forces from February 1998 to October 1999 during Indonesia's transition from authoritarian rule to democracy.

Some claim that Wiranto played a key role as a moderating influence during the turbulent times of 1998 when Suharto resigned. He had the power to impose military rule, but refused to do so, thereby allowing the civilian process to develop. as a "military reformist" because Wiranto reduced the military's role in Indonesian politics. He initiated the reduction of their seats in parliament and separated the police from the military.

Now in Indonesia, active military and police members must resign from their military/police career before the plunge into the world of political career.

Hope his military experiences can help Myanmar Government.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

Svantana said:


> Wiranto ([wiˈranto]; born 4 April 1947) is a retired Indonesian army General.
> He was the Commander of the Indonesian National Armed Forces from February 1998 to October 1999 during Indonesia's transition from authoritarian rule to democracy.
> 
> Some claim that Wiranto played a key role as a moderating influence during the turbulent times of 1998 when Suharto resigned. He had the power to impose military rule, but refused to do so, thereby allowing the civilian process to develop. as a "military reformist" because Wiranto reduced the military's role in Indonesian politics. He initiated the reduction of their seats in parliament and separated the police from the military.
> 
> Now in Indonesia, active military and police members must resign from their military/police career before the plunge into the world of political career.
> 
> Hope his military experiences can help Myanmar Government.


i think Myanmar high officials went Indonesia at least 2 times in past years to know during the reforming process. it's sure that we can learn a lot from Indonesia in reduction of Army role in politic. Army also already made promise to withdraw after our country is stable. hope it work in our country also as it does in indonesia. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> i think Myanmar high officials went Indonesia at least 2 times in past years to know during the reforming process. it's sure that we can learn a lot from Indonesia in reduction of Army role in politic. Army also already made promise to withdraw after our country is stable. hope it work in our country also as it does in indonesia. bro



Since 2013, Myanmar military regularly send senior officers to Indonesia NDC.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Svantana

Aung Zaya said:


> i think Myanmar high officials went Indonesia at least 2 times in past years to know during the reforming process. it's sure that we can learn a lot from Indonesia in reduction of Army role in politic. Army also already made promise to withdraw after our country is stable. hope it work in our country also as it does in indonesia. bro



Of course it will work, if there is a willingness to do that.

In the authoritarian regime era (Soeharto Era/New Order Era) 1966–1998, the Indonesian military has a doctrine of two functions:
1. maintain the security and order of the country.
2. have the right to hold the power and (right) to regulate the state.

The military has allotted seats in parliament of Indonesia, but since the Asian economic crisis of 1998/1999 president Suharto resigned, the doctrine of the two functions of the Indonesian military began to be slowly abolished.

Since then the Indonesian military has begun to reduce the number of seats in parliament from 75 seats to 35 seats in 2000.

in 2004 TNI (Indonesia National Force) handed over all the rights of its parliamentary seats to civilians and focused on national defense.

The process of handover of TNI seats in parliament is even faster than planned in 2009.






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indonesian_National_Armed_Forces
http://www.tni.mil.id/view-11114-menuju-tni-profesional.html
https://tirto.id/dwifungsi-abri-dan-jalan-terbuka-politik-tentara-cC1R

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Gibbs

*Gov’t, MRF donate 300 tonnes of rice to Sri Lanka flood victims*
Posted by May Hnin
Date: February 26, 2018
in: National




A 

ceremony to donate 300 tonnes of rice to Sri Lanka’s flood victims was held by the government and the Myanmar Rice Federation (MRF) on 24 February at Pinlekoethwe rice mill in Dagon Seikkan Indistrial Zone.

Dr Than Myint, Union Minister for the Commerce Ministry, and other officials, along with Mr. K.W.N.D Karunaratne, Sri Lanka’s Ambassador to Myanmar, and officials from the MRF attended the event.
The donation is a humanitarian aid for victims of the flood and landslide in May 2017, which killed more than 200 people and rendered 600,000 homeless.
The MRF donated some 300 tonnes of rice with an estimated value of more than US$150,000, while the government will pay the cost of shipment charges to Sri Lanka from the Yangon port.
“Sri Lanka and Myanmar are engaged in cultural and religious cooperation. Sri Lanka buys rice and other agricultural products from Myanmar, and so, they are our trading clients. Therefore, we would like to express our concern to our trading partner with our contribution,” said U Ye Min Aung, general secretary of MRF. The low quality rice (15 per cent broken rice of the Ae-Ma-Hta variety) will be purified. The shipment started yesterday, and is slated to reach Sri Lanka’s port in early March. Myanmar donors will offer more donations in Sri Lanka in mid-March. Dr Than Myint said that Sri Lanka and Myanmar were engaged in economic, social and cultural exchanges during the old days. There is business-to-business cooperation, besides a government-to-government agreement. Bilateral trade with Sri Lanka reached $36 million, and the volume will grow each year, he added. Sri Lanka’s ambassador noted that the country imported rice from Myanmar, Thailand and India owing to a shortage of rice due to floods in the rainy season. “I would like to express our appreciation, on behalf of the Sri Lankan people, for the humanitarian aid supported by Myanmar’s government and the MRF. We will make sure the contributions go directly and effectively to the flood victims.
Earlier, Myanmar and Sri Lanka had a series of discussions for rice exports under the government-to-government system. Sri Lanka has now allowed importers to import the goods with zero tax, and so, the plan turned out to be a business-to-business plan. — _May Thet Hnin 

http://www.globalnewlightofmyanmar.com/govt-mrf-donate-300-tonnes-rice-sri-lanka-flood-victims/
_
@Aung Zaya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Gibbs said:


> *Gov’t, MRF donate 300 tonnes of rice to Sri Lanka flood victims*
> Posted by May Hnin
> Date: February 26, 2018
> in: National
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A
> 
> ceremony to donate 300 tonnes of rice to Sri Lanka’s flood victims was held by the government and the Myanmar Rice Federation (MRF) on 24 February at Pinlekoethwe rice mill in Dagon Seikkan Indistrial Zone.
> 
> Dr Than Myint, Union Minister for the Commerce Ministry, and other officials, along with Mr. K.W.N.D Karunaratne, Sri Lanka’s Ambassador to Myanmar, and officials from the MRF attended the event.
> The donation is a humanitarian aid for victims of the flood and landslide in May 2017, which killed more than 200 people and rendered 600,000 homeless.
> The MRF donated some 300 tonnes of rice with an estimated value of more than US$150,000, while the government will pay the cost of shipment charges to Sri Lanka from the Yangon port.
> “Sri Lanka and Myanmar are engaged in cultural and religious cooperation. Sri Lanka buys rice and other agricultural products from Myanmar, and so, they are our trading clients. Therefore, we would like to express our concern to our trading partner with our contribution,” said U Ye Min Aung, general secretary of MRF. The low quality rice (15 per cent broken rice of the Ae-Ma-Hta variety) will be purified. The shipment started yesterday, and is slated to reach Sri Lanka’s port in early March. Myanmar donors will offer more donations in Sri Lanka in mid-March. Dr Than Myint said that Sri Lanka and Myanmar were engaged in economic, social and cultural exchanges during the old days. There is business-to-business cooperation, besides a government-to-government agreement. Bilateral trade with Sri Lanka reached $36 million, and the volume will grow each year, he added. Sri Lanka’s ambassador noted that the country imported rice from Myanmar, Thailand and India owing to a shortage of rice due to floods in the rainy season. “I would like to express our appreciation, on behalf of the Sri Lankan people, for the humanitarian aid supported by Myanmar’s government and the MRF. We will make sure the contributions go directly and effectively to the flood victims.
> Earlier, Myanmar and Sri Lanka had a series of discussions for rice exports under the government-to-government system. Sri Lanka has now allowed importers to import the goods with zero tax, and so, the plan turned out to be a business-to-business plan. — _May Thet Hnin
> 
> http://www.globalnewlightofmyanmar.com/govt-mrf-donate-300-tonnes-rice-sri-lanka-flood-victims/
> _
> @Aung Zaya


good to see that bro.
hope to see more cooperation between 2 nations in many sectors. 
=====================================
mobile clinic of Myanmar army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Mobile clinic convoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

go go go.


----------



## tarpitz

F 14 and OPV 54 left Yangon to join Milan 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

A mechanized infantry company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

https://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/tech/2018/02/693_244826.html

Samsung scraps plans to build facilities in Myanmar...

"After the meeting, Samsung decided not to make any investment as the Myanmar government demanded that Samsung construct power plants and roads (at the company's own expense) that are essential to build and operate a factory," he added....


In a written answer to The Korea Times, a company spokesman said, "In 2013, we considered building production lines for TVs in Myanmar but dropped the plan in the same year due to a lack of infrastructure, such as power and (industrial) water."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

*The government must lift the ban on media access and ensure that the repatriation of refugees is acceptable to the international community.*
By SITHU AUNG MYINT | FRONTIER

WHEN THE National League for Democracy government took office in March 2016, there was intense interest in its plans for developing the economy.

State Counsellor Daw Aung San Suu Kyi decided that economic development depended on ending decades of civil war and made the pursuit of peace the government’s top priority, a cause to which she has devoted much time and energy.

The NLD government’s efforts to attract foreign investment, which included legislative reforms, received a boost when the United States lifted all remaining economic sanctions against Myanmar in September 2016. The next month, the Arakan Rohingya Salvation Army launched the first of a coordinated series of attacks on security posts in northern Rakhine State.

They were followed by another series of attacks last August, which led to a massive military counter-insurgency operation that triggered the exodus of more than 688,000 Muslims to neighbouring Bangladesh. Many Myanmar initially believed that conflict and violence in a remote corner of the country was unlikely to have a negative impact on economic development, but it is now clear they were wrong. This week I’d like to discuss the adverse effects of the Rakhine crisis on the economy.

In a shock decision on February 1, Herzfeld Rubin Meyer & Rose, the Myanmar affiliate of a New York-based law firm, announced that it was closing its Yangon office at the end of the month. In 2013, it became the first American law firm to open for business in Myanmar amid the high expectations for economic growth fuelled by foreign investment after the country began its transition to democracy in 2011.

HRMR’s lead director, Mr Eric Rose, was quoted as saying there were three main reasons that influenced the decision to close shop in Myanmar. In lengthy interviews with _Asia Times_ and _Myanmar Times_, he cited government inaction on the economy, the Rakhine crisis, and remaining US financial sanctions together with the suspension of the European Union-Myanmar investment protection agreement.

It is clear that economic development has been adversely affected by the situation in Rakhine. Rose said the Rakhine crisis, particularly the flight of more than 750,000 refugees, had created a reputational risk that deterred Western companies from investing in Myanmar. The risk was “in particular due to the lack of a coherent response from the Myanmar government” to the situation in Rakhine, he told _Myanmar Times_.

The Rakhine crisis is not only a border problem, a religious and ethnic problem, a human rights problem and a sovereignty problem, but a problem that is directly related to economic development. That it was a factor in the decision to close the Herzfeld Rubin Meyer & Rose office after five years is an indication of the importance of solving the Rakhine problem.

What needs to be done to address the problem that has attracted intense domestic and international interest?

Media coverage of the violence in northern Rakhine after the August attacks last year has had a negative effect on Myanmar’s international image. It has included accounts of atrocities against Muslims and the burning of their homes to drive them out of the country.

Initially, the government and the Tatmadaw denied allegations of human rights abuses during the counter-insurgency operation. Then news emerged of the massacre at Inn Din village in Maungdaw Township on September 2 last year. An exhaustive account of the Inn Din massacre published by _Reuters_ on February 8 included interviews with Buddhist villagers who admitted torching Muslim homes, burying bodies and killing Muslims.

The report also included the accounts by security personnel of their role in an operation to drive Muslims from the village. _Reuters _said it was the first time soldiers and paramilitary police were implicated by testimony from other security personnel.

A week before the Reuters investigation was published, _Associated Press_ reported that there were at least five mass graves containing the bodies of Muslims at Gu Dar Pyin village in Buthidaung Township. The report said that before victims were thrown into mass graves, acid was poured on their faces to prevent them from being identified.

On February 2, the government denied the report, saying a clash at the village on August 27 last year had resulted in the deaths of 19 “terrorists” who had been “carefully buried” by the security forces. The Rakhine State government threatened to sue _AP,_ which said it stood by its reporting.

On media coverage, there is only one way forward. The ban on media access to northern Rakhine must be lifted so that the international community may learn the truth about what happened during the counter-insurgency operation launched after the August 25 attacks.

The Annan commission on Rakhine recommended “full and regular” media access, saying that the ban was counterproductive. Media access has also been urged by former Thai foreign minister, Mr Surakiart Sathirathai, who heads a board appointed by the government to advise the committee formed to implement the Annan commission recommendations.

Another important issue is the repatriation and resettlement of refugees, which must be accomplished successfully, no matter how many difficulties need to be overcome. Muslims should be resettled where they had lived before they fled Myanmar and be able to live without fear.

The repatriation process must be conducted in a way that is acceptable to the international community. Otherwise, the Rakhine problem will continue to hinder economic development in Myanmar.
https://frontiermyanmar.net/en/the-...ing-the-economy-this-is-what-needs-to-be-done



Aung Zaya said:


> go go go.
> View attachment 457388


who are they ?


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> who are they ?


Myanmar troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

shourov323 said:


> https://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/tech/2018/02/693_244826.html
> 
> Samsung scraps plans to build facilities in Myanmar...
> 
> "After the meeting, Samsung decided not to make any investment as the Myanmar government demanded that Samsung construct power plants and roads (at the company's own expense) that are essential to build and operate a factory," he added....
> 
> 
> In a written answer to The Korea Times, a company spokesman said, "In 2013, we considered building production lines for TVs in Myanmar but dropped the plan in the same year due to a lack of infrastructure, such as power and (industrial) water."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

standard uniform be like

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> standard uniform be like
> View attachment 457715
> 
> View attachment 457716


New body armours with additional front protection plate are being issued to the frontline units. Which is lighter than the older variant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

F 14 and OPV 54 in Port Blair.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

frigate F-14 makes it to Port Blair for international naval drill MILAN2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar Navy in Milan 2018.
F 14 & OPV 54.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Upgraded border fence along Myn-BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

F14 and OPV 54

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

selfie by an Indian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Tactical doggo reporting for duty...tactical doggo deployed for shock and awe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Devilduck said:


> Tactical doggo reporting for duty...tactical doggo deployed for shock and awe
> View attachment 458903


That's how our soldiers survive in the unfriendly remote jungles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

tarpitz said:


> That's how our soldiers survive in the unfriendly remote jungles.



We bring K9 units too to hunt terrorist and criminal in jungle or for rescue operation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

madokafc said:


> We bring K9 units too to hunt terrorist and criminal in jungle or for rescue operation
> 
> View attachment 458916


They are indeed a very tactical unit in frontline. They have awareness that a normal human being doesnt have. Deploying them gave extra awarness to units that are far stretched deep inside enemy territory. Especially on the hill top posts that our army boys stationed in the northern front. Dogs are indeed men's best friend.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Cadet officers onboard F 15.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Cadet officers onboard F 15.


i think it's F14. bro


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> i think it's F14. bro


[emoji23] Typing error.
F 14.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

naval exercises MILAN-2018 
photo f@indiannavy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar Army AD Arty gun-missile combined battery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

one of AMS prototypes come into mass production. @tarpitz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> one of AMS prototypes come into mass production. @tarpitz
> View attachment 461522


Looking great. That's what we need.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

Aung Zaya said:


> one of AMS prototypes come into mass production. @tarpitz
> View attachment 461522



This is exactly what we need for our COIN ops. Counter snipering with our 7.62mm MAS in the northern front did not put enough punch against those proxy players. Good job DI. [emoji573] [emoji573] [emoji573]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

New Delhi, Mar 25 (ANI) The Union of Myanmar Navy Ships UMS King Sin Phyu Shin (Frigate) and UMS Inlay (Off-shore Patrol Vessel) arrived Visakhapatnam on Sunday to participate in the maiden bi-lateral Indian and Myanmar Navy Exercise 2018 (IMNEX-18). Held off the East Coast of India, the exercise is being conducted in two phases. The harbour phase is held from 25 to 30 March and the sea phase will be held from 31 March to 03 April 18. The exercise is aimed at strengthening professional interaction, both in harbour and at sea, between the two navies. The Harbour Phase encompasses briefings, practical demonstrations, professional discussions, social interactions, cross deck visits and sports fixtures. The Sea Phase will include complex operations including fleet manoeuvres, gun firings as well as coordinated anti-submarine exercises.

@gslv mk3

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## gslv mk3

@Aung Zaya @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aung Zaya

gslv mk3 said:


> View attachment 461824
> View attachment 461825
> 
> 
> View attachment 461826
> 
> @Aung Zaya @Nilgiri


this exercise is designated for anti submarine. it means for our western neighbour ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Aung Zaya said:


> this exercise is designated for anti submarine. it means for our western neighbour ?



For those rustic subs?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

madokafc said:


> For those rustic subs?


as u know , our eastern neighbour, Thailand dont have subs till now and just in order. another one is the host for this ex.  just kidding. Most likely is that India want to promote their sonar suite and other electronics which are installed in our ships ( in both F14 and OPV ) during this exercise. and also want to show our strong relationship and friend indeed in our hard time. even if this exercise is meant for BD's subs , it would be a very small part in the purpose of this exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar Armed Forces Day parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gslv mk3

tarpitz said:


>



Maroon berets mean parachute regiment ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

gslv mk3 said:


> Maroon berets mean parachute regiment ?


Airborne commandos (the red berets)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Devilduck said:


> Airborne commandos (the red berets)


They are from both SF & Para.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Cascavel scout vehicle and its crew in training.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

madokafc said:


> We bring K9 units too to hunt terrorist and criminal in jungle or for rescue operation
> 
> View attachment 458916


The Burmese used theirs as provision. You don't use puppies in a combat area.


----------



## Aung Zaya

variants of local made Miltruck ( licensed built of Sinotruck )

fire fighting vehicle





water and fuel tankers










Utility Truck









MAM-02 240MLRS carriers









mobile hospital





KS-1B

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MAA-01 in action. twin 35mm AA gun licensed from China type 90.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

D kg tway a la kar yan lo nay tae. North rakhine ko cha mae lote nay tar kyar b. Keyboard warriors tway LMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karatay

Devilduck said:


> D kg tway a la kar yan lo nay tae. North rakhine ko cha mae lote nay tar kyar b. Keyboard warriors tway LMAO
> View attachment 463195




Yeap 12 year old keyboard warriors. Ignore them bro. They have no say in any real world military matters. Thankfully their leaders and ours are wiser. No one wants war. But if it did happen we are more than prepared

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Devilduck said:


> D kg tway a la kar yan lo nay tae. North rakhine ko cha mae lote nay tar kyar b. Keyboard warriors tway LMAO
> View attachment 463195



They blabber because they cant do crap on the ground. These are both inversely proportional.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

MAF J-7M clashed on April 3.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

*Air Force Jet Crashes in Bago, Kills Pilot*

*https://www.irrawaddy.com/news/burma/air-force-jet-crashes-bago-kills-pilot.html*

*By THE IRRAWADDY 3 April 2018

YANGON — A Myanmar Air Force jet crashed on Tuesday near a village in Taungoo town, Bago Region, killing the pilot.

The Myanmar military’s Office of the Commander-in-Chief announced that an F-7 from Taungoo airbase went down due to mechanical failure while on a training mission.

The search and rescue team from the airbase found the wreckage near Kyun Kone and Myauk Yay Kyi villages.

The pilot Major Arkar Win succumbed to his injuries despite treatment at a military hospital in Taungoo, said the announcement.

In June of last year, a Chinese made Y-200 F military transport plane crashed into the Andaman Sea in the southwest of Tanintharyi Region’s Dawei due to bad weather and killed all 122 people – military staff members and their families including 15 children – on board. The crash was listed as the worst accident in Myanmar Air Force history.

A military helicopter crashed in central Myanmar, killing three military personnel on board in June 2016.

Five military personnel were killed in February 2016 after an air force aircraft crashed in the country’s capital, Naypyitaw, according to media reports.

Topics: Accident, Military

*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MAS-1 MK2




MAS-2 AMR 







LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 463453
> 
> View attachment 463454
> 
> View attachment 463455
> 
> View attachment 463456
> 
> MAF J-7M clashed on April 3.


RIP :'(

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 463453
> 
> View attachment 463454
> 
> View attachment 463455
> 
> View attachment 463456
> 
> MAF J-7M clashed on April 3.



RIP.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karatay

*By THE IRRAWADDY 3 April 2018*

*YANGON — A Myanmar Air Force jet crashed on Tuesday near a village in Taungoo town, Bago Region, killing the pilot.*

*The Myanmar military’s Office of the Commander-in-Chief announced that an F-7 from Taungoo airbase went down due to mechanical failure while on a training mission.*

*The search and rescue team from the airbase found the wreckage near Kyun Kone and Myauk Yay Kyi villages.*

*The pilot Major Arkar Win succumbed to his injuries despite treatment at a military hospital in Taungoo, said the announcement.*

*In June of last year, a Chinese made Y-200 F military transport plane crashed into the Andaman Sea in the southwest of Tanintharyi Region’s Dawei due to bad weather and killed all 122 people – military staff members and their families including 15 children – on board. The crash was listed as the worst accident in Myanmar Air Force history.*

*A military helicopter crashed in central Myanmar, killing three military personnel on board in June 2016.*

*Five military personnel were killed in February 2016 after an air force aircraft crashed in the country’s capital, Naypyitaw, according to media reports.*

*Topics: Accident, Military*

[/QUOTE]
Yes he was a brave pilot. Based on the location and the coordinates of his plane's path, some say he steered the ill fated plane from hitting villages. Which is why the plane was found in a paddy field. So he couldn't deploy his parachute in time and they had to drag his body from the water. I hope they give him a proper funeral. Thanks for your contribution here and helping us stay updated bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 463453
> 
> View attachment 463454
> 
> View attachment 463455
> 
> View attachment 463456
> 
> MAF J-7M clashed on April 3.


Thank you for your service. RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 45786123

MA-3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 45786123



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tagaung

Documentary about Myanmar-Russian military relations by Russian media (tvzvezda)

link: tvzvezda.ru(slash)news(slash)opk(slash)content(slash)201805060759-4g9x(dot)htm



please replace (dot) with . and (slash) with /
sorry I cant link to the original sites because I dont meet the minimum requirement of 29 replies. 


To be honest, I was really surprised so many Myanmar army officers speak russian fluently. The article also said that there is gonna be a major cooperation between the two militaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karatay

MyintMyat said:


> Documentary about Myanmar-Russian military relations by Russian media (tvzvezda)
> 
> link: tvzvezda.ru(slash)news(slash)opk(slash)content(slash)201805060759-4g9x(dot)htm
> 
> 
> 
> please replace (dot) with . and (slash) with /
> sorry I cant link to the original sites because I dont meet the minimum requirement of 29 replies.
> 
> 
> To be honest, I was really surprised so many Myanmar army officers speak russian fluently. The article also said that there is gonna be a major cooperation between the two militaries.


Wow. Uninterrupted friendly military relations for a century and a half. That's just awesome. No wonder they stood with Myanmar at the UN alongside China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tagaung

Here is a picture of russian presenter in army training camp

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

I already corrected it. bro @MyintMyat BTW welcome to PDF , please contribute more if u have spare time. 
part 1




more parts are coming... and stay tune.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

so it's confirmed that we have 3+ Eurocopter dolphins in our inventory.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sahureka2

Aung Zaya said:


> so it's confirmed that we have 3+ Eurocopter dolphins in our inventory.
> View attachment 473102



but most likely they are the Chinese version Harbin Z-9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

sahureka2 said:


> but most likely they are the Chinese version Harbin Z-9


no bro. it's eurocopter.Myanmar got them from friendly nation which have close relation with the west. and it was mentioned as eurocopters as well when they were commissioned bro.
we also used EC120 for training purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

Aung Zaya said:


> no bro. it's eurocopter.Myanmar got them from friendly nation which have close relation with the west. and it was mentioned as eurocopters as well when they were commissioned bro.
> we also used EC120 for training purpose.
> View attachment 473295



https://books.google.it/books?id=wU...AH#v=onepage&q=harbin z-9 for myanmar&f=false


----------



## Nilgiri

Brotherly and sisterly relations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karatay

Nilgiri said:


> Brotherly and sisterly relations


I hope she enjoyed her stay! Any leader from India is always welcome :>

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karatay

I'm still a newbie here so can't post links. Feel free to Google the mizzima article "Myanmar commissions new air power"

There are definitely dauphins in the inventory.

Google "N491VA" and click on the first aviationDB link. 

This one in particular was imported recently from the US and took part in naval exercises a few years back. Was used for search and rescue operations on a corvette.

But I wonder if there are also z-9s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myanmar protest Bangladesh military build up near border area.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Barmaley

Aung Zaya said:


> I already corrected it. bro @MyintMyat BTW welcome to PDF , please contribute more if u have spare time.
> part 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more parts are coming... and stay tune.



PART II  "Infantry&Special forces of Myanmar"

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Karatay

Barmaley said:


> PART II  "Infantry&Special forces of Myanmar"


There's a part two? Welp looks like I'll reserve another half an hour of my life for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Barmaley said:


> PART II  "Infantry&Special forces of Myanmar"



Great video! Cool to see MM personnel speak fluent Russian...they must have really attended a lot of in-depth training/education there.

@vostok

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Great video! Cool to see MM personnel speak fluent Russian...they must have really attended a lot of in-depth training/education there.
> 
> @vostok


ture. bro most of 25-35 aged officers can speak fluently in russian as their education was finished in Russian. according to data from Russia MOD, over 600 scholars are currently attending in universities of Russia. bro 

Korean TV show which can tell about how beautiful Myanmar is.  @Karatay @MyintMyat @Devilduck




__ https://www.facebook.com/




=========================================================
the second floating dock FD -02 has been commissioned a few weeks ago. it is built in Naval shipyard at Thilawa.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Karatay

Aung Zaya said:


> ture. bro most of 25-35 aged officers can speak fluently in russian as their education was finished in Russian. according to data from Russia MOD, over 600 scholars are currently attending in universities of Russia. bro
> 
> Korean TV show which can tell about how beautiful Myanmar is.  @Karatay @MyintMyat @Devilduck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> =========================================================
> the second floating dock FD -02 has been commissioned a few weeks ago. it is built in Naval shipyard at Thilawa.
> View attachment 474229


Hahaha I watched that show before. Glad they liked the visit

------------------------
Is that floating dock in the similar size as the first one?


----------



## Aung Zaya

Karatay said:


> Hahaha I watched that show before. Glad they liked the visit


ya bro. i was surprised that most of the presenter in that show loved Myanmar. so the potential of Asian tourists who want to visit Myanmar is not that bad even after the rakhine attack. hope to earn more than last year from tourism sector. 


Karatay said:


> Is that floating dock in the similar size as the first one?


according to photo data , ya. FD 02 is twin of sayar shan. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tagaung

Aung Zaya said:


> according to this ,
> View attachment 444682
> 
> so many under construction in naval shipyard
> 135m frigate x 1 unit
> 80m OPV x 1 unit
> 65m floating dock x 1 unit
> 60m submarine chaser x 2 units
> 49m FAC x 1unit
> rivercraft x 2 units
> a busy year for navy @tarpitz
> our 135m frigates will be now 2nd generation Kyan sit thar class which is enlarged version of previous ones.
> 
> 
> no. but at least 2 or 3 are left. it will keep in inventry for 135m frigate and other ships which are currently under construction.really nice to see like u who interested in our navy ships.
> 
> upgrading programe for 472 is already star




It is nice to get a new floating dock. I hope the navy will commissioned the 135 m frigate soon. And I really hope it got VLS air defense. Most of the frigate are around 110 m and our new frigate is 135 m. I hope it has weapon systems like* Admiral Gorshkov class frigate* which has a length of 135 m. I think it is a possibility given that we now have major navy cooperation with Russia.  






What do you guys think that it can happen or not ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> the second floating dock FD -02 has been commissioned a few weeks ago. it is built in Naval shipyard at Thilawa.



Great job bro! Myanmar has great future ahead in naval shipbuilding.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

MyintMyat said:


> It is nice to get a new floating dock. I hope the navy will commissioned the 135 m frigate soon. And I really hope it got VLS air defense. Most of the frigate are around 110 m and our new frigate is 135 m. I hope it has weapon systems like* Admiral Gorshkov class frigate* which has a length of 135 m. I think it is a possibility given that we now have major navy cooperation with Russia.
> 
> View attachment 474427
> 
> 
> What do you guys think that it can happen or not ??


sure. bro
hope navy budget is fat enough to buy the staffs onboard of Admiral Gorshkov class. we are currently building total 8 ships. i dont think that 135m frigate will be commissioned with full weapons like Admiral Gorshkov. but it will be gradually upgraded to the standard of Admiral Gorshkov class or type 054 or shivalik class. who knows.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tagaung

Aung Zaya said:


> sure. bro
> hope navy budget is fat enough to buy the staffs onboard of Admiral Gorshkov class. we are currently building total 8 ships. i dont think that 135m frigate will be commissioned with full weapons like Admiral Gorshkov. but it will be gradually upgraded to the standard of Admiral Gorshkov class or type 054 or shivalik class. who knows.



I do hope the new frigate will get russian VLS air defense bro. By the way, do you have any idea why the navy build 135 m frigate bro, why not 115 m frigate ? Most modern frigate in neighboring countries are around 115 m and they carry modern VLS air defense system..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

MyintMyat said:


> I do hope the new frigate will get russian VLS air defense bro. By the way, do you have any idea why the navy build 135 m frigate bro, why not 115 m frigate ? Most modern frigate in neighboring countries are around 115 m and they carry modern VLS air defense system..


Maybe they want to include some systems that need the ship to be 135m.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

MyintMyat said:


> I do hope the new frigate will get russian VLS air defense bro. By the way, do you have any idea why the navy build 135 m frigate bro, why not 115 m frigate ? Most modern frigate in neighboring countries are around 115 m and they carry modern VLS air defense system..


nope. bro 
May be Myanmar need a bigger one which can pack a wide range of both offensive and defensive weapons. 
BTW, Admiral Gorshkov Class frigate is also 135m in length and Russia also stated that they have deep cooperation with Myanmar in many area especially in Naval field.  so we can hope a frigate designed by Russia - Myanmar or our design with Russia weapons. most possibility is we may see a frigate which is similar to Admiral Gorshov in design very soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

the photos of MA - 3 MK2 mod < prototype > are revealed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghost250

Mighty myanmarese defense force..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karatay

@Aung Zaya and others. Bros any recent news? I haven't kept in touch with recent local defense news much. Saw a notification and thought someone had posted meaningful info. What a let down. Also hoped there would be new content related to the new frigate being built or something.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

shourov323 said:


> Mighty myanmarese defense force..
> View attachment 478952



More than enough to beat the crap out of BD still. Enjoy taking 1 million BD ppl up the you know what and just crying in response.

Remember every attempted mocking you try to do of Myanmar, means BD is being mocked even more. Its simple for even average low IQ BD person to get....but maybe you are extra low.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar AD unit operating TWS 312.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

shourov323 said:


> Mighty myanmarese defense force..
> View attachment 478952


They're military or militant?


----------



## Aung Zaya

Karatay said:


> @Aung Zaya and others. Bros any recent news? I haven't kept in touch with recent local defense news much. Saw a notification and thought someone had posted meaningful info. What a let down. Also hoped there would be new content related to the new frigate being built or something.


dont worry. bro 
u will hear good news regarding AF and Navy at the end of this year. 

SH -1 couple

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

SLC 2 weapon locating radar of Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Karatay said:


> @Aung Zaya and others. Bros any recent news? I haven't kept in touch with recent local defense news much. Saw a notification and thought someone had posted meaningful info. What a let down. Also hoped there would be new content related to the new frigate being built or something.


New frigate will not be ready before 2020.

Unlike our BD counterpart, they are dreaming of building a frigate in just 2 years, building of a frigate normally take 5 years in Myanmar.

New trainer aircrafts are coming soon. May be Dart 450 tandem seat trainer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> New trainer aircrafts are coming soon. May be Dart 450 tandem seat trainer.


so what about our newest trainers from Germany ? it's still need to buy a new type of trainer.? bro


----------



## ghost250

Cycle Macson said:


> They're military or militant?


u can call them "avengers" of mn* military!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

T-72S on training

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

students visiting programme between Myanmar Army and Royal Thai Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> T-72S on training
> View attachment 479184



You source the ERA from Russia, China, India etc?...or make yourself?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Nilgiri said:


> You source the ERA from Russia, China, India etc?...or make yourself?



They dont have steel processing mills, let alone any industries capable to producing complex composite armor or explosive armor in scale.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> You source the ERA from Russia, China, India etc?...or make yourself?


our source of T-72 Tanks is from Ukraine. not sure where ERA come. nope. as we have very few number of tanks ( between 150 or 200 ) which are installed that kind of ERA, importing from original countries would be more cheaper. So may be from Ukraine or india, Russia dont give any service for the products from ukraine.



madokafc said:


> They dont have steel processing mills, let alone any industries capable to producing complex composite armor or explosive armor in scale.


we have. sis the products from the plant are used in body parts of BTR 3U and MTLB AFV which are assembling in Myanmar long time ago. but not sure it can produce in large scale. may be a small plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> we have. sis the products from the plant are used in body parts of BTR 3U and MTLB AFV which are assembling in Myanmar long time ago. but not sure it can produce in large scale. may be a small plant.



Thanks bro...good to know.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Thanks bro...good to know.


here bro. 
the assembling work. 











the amoured cars produced and assembled by Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

80k6 rader

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

FD02 built in Navy shipyard is now serving its duty very well.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devilduck

Aung Zaya said:


> FD02 built in Navy shipyard is now serving its duty very well.
> View attachment 480480
> 
> View attachment 480481


Hey a ko, can you please explain what is the purpose of that thing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> Hey a ko, can you please explain what is the purpose of that thing?


it's floating dry dock. bro 
as can be seen , it can load the smaller vessels to make regular maintenance or repair work so that we dont have to wait the turn so long in naval shipyard within its busy time.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Interesting News!!!
Myanmar will participate in tank biathlon 2018 which will be held in Russia. This is the first time for Myanmar taking part in an international tank competition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

The participants of tank biathlon 2018

http://tank-biathlon.com/tankovyiy-biatlon-2018/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

tarpitz said:


> New frigate will not be ready before 2020.
> 
> Unlike our BD counterpart, they are dreaming of building a frigate in just 2 years, building of a frigate normally take 5 years in Myanmar.


you need 5 years for a frigate to build because of budget unless you have some technical faults issue.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

the 3 games Myanmar will take part. 
1. Tank biathlon 
2. Sniper Frontier 
3. Med Relay Race




Go Go.!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

SLC 2 weapon locating radar of Myanmar Army.
SLC 2s were tested during the Battle of Lauk Kai in 2014 the results were very promising. 
Myanmar currently operating as many as 27 SLC 2 radars.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> it's floating dry dock. bro
> as can be seen , it can load the smaller vessels to make regular maintenance or repair work so that we dont have to wait the turn so long in naval shipyard within its busy time.


It will enhance combat readiness of the fleets effectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> SLC 2 weapon locating radar of Myanmar Army.
> SLC 2s were tested during the Battle of Lauk Kai in 2014 the results were very promising.
> Myanmar currently operating as many as 27 SLC 2 radars.
> View attachment 481089


27 or may be more than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karatay

Our soldiers helping alleviate flood damage to rural schools and communities,rebuilding houses and putting up flood barriers, providing food and medical checkups. I feel more proud seeing these than all the military equipment procurements on earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

EE9 with MA-15 12.7mm HMG





EE9 with MA-15 12.7mm HMG





ST68UM radar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

MAS2 in action.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Karatay

Aung Zaya said:


> MAS2 in action.
> View attachment 482142


Looks so neat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Russia's International Army Games: Six New Countries Are Joining The Competition*
By Jason Lemon On 6/29/18 at 5:41 PM
This is a modal window.

No compatible source was found for this media.
Share
World International Army Games
Six new countries will join Russia’s annual International Army Games for the first time this year.

When the games launch on July 28, *Algeria, Vietnam, Myanmar, Pakistan, Sudan and the Philippines* will join 26 other nations, bringing the total to 32, or “nearly a third more than last year,” Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu announced on Friday,  state news agency Tass reported.

“It is a pleasure to see that the scope of competitions expand geographically and the list of participants grow,” Shoigu said. Along with Russia, Azerbaijan, Belarus, China and Kazakhstan, Iran and Armenia will serve as the competition's organizers, he explained.

The annual games, which this year will consist of 26 military contests as a spectator sport, were launched by Russia’s Ministry of Defense in 2015. They will take place in various Russian military training facilities within the country as well as several military bases abroad. Since the events’ inception, Russia has maintained a 100 percent record of victory. Last year China placed second and Kazakhstan came in third.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Ready to Go... T-72S
Myanmar will compete in Russia Army Game with their newly ordered T-72B3.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> Ready to Go... T-72S
> Myanmar will compete in Russia Army Game with their newly ordered T-72B3.
> View attachment 484127


Good job.
We will not be able to compete the major countries but it is very glad to see that Myanmar Army is improving and getting stronger and stronger day by day.

@Aung Zaya
Any info about K 8W crash of BD?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

MAF has been operating K 8 since 2000s. But not a single K 8 lost to crash. 
3 of the most newest aircrafts of BAF lost in just few months.
What's yor opinion? @Aung Zaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

tarpitz said:


> MAF has been operating K 8 since 2000s. But not a single K 8 lost to crash.
> 3 of the most newest aircrafts of BAF lost in just few months.
> What's yor opinion? @Aung Zaya


In my opinion they r pushing their limit with the cheap planes. Last time yak130 crash was also on a night flight. This time k8 was also on a night flight. Might be doing some extreme maneuver at night time that the planes are not capable of. Just a pleb opinion. Need more professional insights from you Mr @aungzaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> MAF has been operating K 8 since 2000s. But not a single K 8 lost to crash.
> 3 of the most newest aircrafts of BAF lost in just few months.
> What's yor opinion? @Aung Zaya


i think they may have problem in night operation training. both incidents happened in night time.Although pilot were saved in previous their Yak-130 , unfortunately Both pilots are died in recent K-8W crash. Assuming there are no human error (both are experienced sqd leader) and no error in plane ( a completely new ac ), they might have problems in their training programme and maintainance procedure. ? lets wait their report.

we should also be noted that it seem only one ejection seat was worked and another one was still inside the plane killing one pilot on the spot. So we , as an operator of K-8W, also should rechecked our planes in order to prevent from any incident like that.


Devilduck said:


> In my opinion they r pushing their limit with the cheap planes. Last time yak130 crash was also on a night flight. This time k8 was also on a night flight. Might be doing some extreme maneuver at night time that the planes are not capable of. Just a pleb opinion. Need more professional insights from you Mr @aungzaya


nope. i'm not a professional bro. just a weapon enthusiast. just like u. bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trishna_amṛta

MyintMyat said:


> By the way, do you have any idea why the navy build 135 m frigate bro, why not 115 m frigate ? Most modern frigate in neighboring countries are around 115 m and they carry modern VLS air defense system..



At the moment it is, however in less than 5 years certain neighbour would be operating 135+ m, 6000+ ton frigate. Beside it only take about 2 years to build single vessel, and there is enough construction & industrial capacity to build 2 vessel simultaneously if the need arise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PDF

tarpitz said:


> MAF has been operating K 8 since 2000s. But not a single K 8 lost to crash.
> 3 of the most newest aircrafts of BAF lost in just few months.
> What's yor opinion? @Aung Zaya


I can only speculate for now. It might be possible that BAF is not doing proper maintenance of their trainer jets. I do not see that their training book resulted for these incidents.
It might be possible that the pilots are practicing such a maneuver which is extremely dangerous or not compatible for the aircraft being used.
Another far stretch idea is that these all are just coincidences. Machines no matter new or old can instantaneously fail. However, this is not a believable reason. BAF report will clear the situation.

MAF needs to keep up their maintenance quality and has a good record to show for it.

BTW, when are JFT deliveries to be completed? I hope the conversion training has been completed by the MAF pilots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

M.Musa said:


> I can only speculate for now. It might be possible that BAF is not doing proper maintenance of their trainer jets. I do not see that their training book resulted for these incidents.
> It might be possible that the pilots are practicing such a maneuver which is extremely dangerous or not compatible for the aircraft being used.
> Another far stretch idea is that these all are just coincidences. Machines no matter new or old can instantaneously fail. However, this is not a believable reason. BAF report will clear the situation.
> 
> MAF needs to keep up their maintenance quality and has a good record to show for it.
> 
> BTW, when are JFT deliveries to be completed? I hope the conversion training has been completed by the MAF pilots.


that's exactly what i thought. bro 
it's obvious that BD face problems in training and maintanence procedures. may be thy are not familier with these types of trainers especially in night training. lets wait the report. bro

K-8W itself is a good trainers and can offer what we need in advanced training. we have a good number of them and intend to assemble more. bro 



M.Musa said:


> BTW, when are JFT deliveries to be completed? I hope the conversion training has been completed by the MAF pilots.


u means JF-17s ? we recieved 2 of them as far as i know. but they dont come out for even training. seem it may have to negotiate other things like upgrading the package or changing varients like JF-17B.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Silah_Report

Hey Aung Zaya, I'd really like to get in touch with you offline, could you send me an email? I write for The Firearm Blog and am currently doing some research on Burmese small arms development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Karatay

More medical checkups and pharmaceutical provisions( just two of many publicly available photos) I'm seeing more frequent humanitarian efforts and public building+ infrastructure maintenance. Really liking it. Hope they keep it up especially during the monsoon season.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Silah_Report said:


> Hey Aung Zaya, I'd really like to get in touch with you offline, could you send me an email? I write for The Firearm Blog and am currently doing some research on Burmese small arms development.


Thanks a lot for interesting our small arms bro
frankly, I am just an amateur in this field and I feel I'm not suitable person for that. but in case bro @tarpitz can help u . he know most of the things about Myanmar army and its development.


MTLB in action.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

breaking news !!! 
Myanmar is in final negotiation to buy Su-25SM or Su-34. but high possibility is Su-25SM. they will be replaced with aging A-5.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Aung Zaya said:


> breaking news !!!
> Myanmar is in final negotiation to buy Su-25SM or Su-34. but high possibility is Su-25SM. they will be replaced with aging A-5.
> View attachment 486741


OMGG...cant wait to see those froggos. Btw what happen to BMP3 deal bro? Is it cancelled?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> OMGG...cant wait to see those froggos. Btw what happen to BMP3 deal bro? Is it cancelled?


may be that one was replaced with upgrade package of our T-72S to B3 standard. bro 
our light amphibious tanks also got minor upgarde from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

565


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> breaking news !!!
> Myanmar is in final negotiation to buy Su-25SM or Su-34. but high possibility is Su-25SM. they will be replaced with aging A-5.
> View attachment 486741


Myanmar is desperately looking for a new type of fighter ground attack to replace the aging A 5.
In this case Su 25SM is the perfect choice.
The primary role of JF 17s are for anti-shipping as they are equipped with C 802AKG.
Su 30SME are also coming in.
Out numbered. Out gunned. RIP our weaker neighbour.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Myanmar is desperately looking for a new type of fighter ground attack to replace the aging A 5.
> In this case Su 25SM is the perfect choice.
> The primary role of JF 17s are for anti-shipping as they are equipped with C 802AKG.
> Su 30SME are also coming in.
> Out numbered. Out gunned. RIP our weaker neighbour.


We need ground attack fighter like Su25Sm very much , expecially in the case with insurgents. But should not more than 6. coz they're getting old and I dont think they can be used in next decade beyond.We have to save some fund to provide good outfit and other facilities to our brave soldiers and they deserve it. just a few millon is more than enough to supply the whole armed force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Aung Zaya said:


> We need ground attack fighter like Su25Sm very much , expecially in the case with insurgents. But should not more than 6. coz they're getting old and I dont think they can be used in next decade beyond.We have to save some fund to provide good outfit and other facilities to our brave soldiers and they deserve it. just a few millon is more than enough to supply the whole armed force.


Monekoe siege last year alone gave us enough reason to procure proper CAS aircraft. Our A-5 had a close call with the rebels' manpad. 

Yak130 procurement was a very wise decision made by tatmadaw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> Monekoe siege last year alone gave us enough reason to procure proper CAS aircraft. Our A-5 had a close call with the rebels' manpad.
> 
> Yak130 procurement was a very wise decision made by tatmadaw.


sure.!! bro 
Su25SM would be a wise choice by Myanmar army. just not support to buy many of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myanmar team in Tank Biathlon with their ride T-72 B3.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Ready to Go..!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Team Myanmar

MAS sniper training

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myanmar Team in Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## polanski

Does Myanmar have any plan to buy long range MLRS to achieve striking capability at Chittagong Port of Bangladesh. If Myanmar wants to achieve maximum advantage against potential threat than the sweet spot is chittagong port knowing Bangladesh does not have any defensive capability on the ground or Bangladesh does not have any fighter jet. I think for Myanmar to have best outcome of any conflict with Bangladesh, Myanmar must maintain first strike capability towards Chittagong port. A300 MLRS or Polonez MLRS.

What you guys think?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

polanski said:


> Does Myanmar have any plan to buy long range MLRS to achieve striking capability at Chittagong Port of Bangladesh. If Myanmar wants to achieve maximum advantage against potential threat than the sweet spot is chittagong port knowing Bangladesh does not have any defensive capability on the ground or Bangladesh does not have any fighter jet. I think for Myanmar to have best outcome of any conflict with Bangladesh, Myanmar must maintain first strike capability towards Chittagong port. A300 MLRS or Polonez MLRS.
> 
> What you guys think?


Myanmar military doctrine is in defensive nature. We cannot afford the political mess followed by some rocket shooting into neighbouring county. It will be a different story if they provoke the war first. Then again, both shit hole countries cannot affort the long time full scale war.
We have no interest in occupying their over populated land while we got enough of our own problems. OK, worse case if we go into war, the best interest for us, in my opinion, is to dig in on highland and do some Turkey shooting to our poor 0 combat experience neighbours.(wish that never happen, we love u and dont want to shoot u)  hak hak

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

polanski said:


> Does Myanmar have any plan to buy long range MLRS to achieve striking capability at Chittagong Port of Bangladesh. If Myanmar wants to achieve maximum advantage against potential threat than the sweet spot is chittagong port knowing Bangladesh does not have any defensive capability on the ground or Bangladesh does not have any fighter jet. I think for Myanmar to have best outcome of any conflict with Bangladesh, Myanmar must maintain first strike capability towards Chittagong port. A300 MLRS or Polonez MLRS.
> 
> What you guys think?



Myanmar had Scud and something equivalent from Norks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## polanski

Devilduck said:


> (wish that never happen, we love u and dont want to shoot u)  hak hak


What do you mean by "we love u"? I am an American. Do you love America? May not be... Maybe you love China. 

BTW Bangladesh military is just UN peacekeeping police. No more than this. 

Myanmar will have upper hand, I guess so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

polanski said:


> What do you mean by "we love u"? I am an American. Do you love America? May not be... Maybe you love China.
> 
> BTW Bangladesh military is just UN peacekeeping police. No more than this.
> 
> Myanmar will have upper hand, I guess so.


"We love u" in terms avoiding the keyboard warrior stance. Hak hak. So are you wishing a war between MM and BD? @polanski


----------



## polanski

Devilduck said:


> "We love u" in terms avoiding the keyboard warrior stance. Hak hak. So are you wishing a war between MM and BD? @polanski


I work in a Industry that relates to military. I travel in South East Asia. I read lot of story about shitty Rohingya. Whether I wish a war or not, it may happen. It didn't happen because Bangladesh military is a disaster relief agency and a police force. 
Being an atheist, I never liked people with four wives. 
An well prepared military always win the war if they have the right tools of the trade. Myanmar has few right tools. Need more right tools. Myanmar is also battle hardened, that brings positive and negative both. 
Right now Myanmar needs long range bombers. Since you can't go west, your best bet is Su-34 or H-6K. You also need long range MLRS to achieve striking capability on enemies vital infrastructure i.e. Chittagong port, airport, power station and bridges. 
Those who believe in four wives, they will loose very soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> Myanmar Team in Russia.
> View attachment 488352
> View attachment 488353
> View attachment 488354



Best of luck to the team!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

polanski said:


> I work in a Industry that relates to military. I travel in South East Asia. I read lot of story about shitty Rohingya. Whether I wish a war or not, it may happen. It didn't happen because Bangladesh military is a disaster relief agency and a police force.
> Being an atheist, I never liked people with four wives.
> An well prepared military always win the war if they have the right tools of the trade. Myanmar has few right tools. Need more right tools. Myanmar is also battle hardened, that brings positive and negative both.
> Right now Myanmar needs long range bombers. Since you can't go west, your best bet is Su-34 or H-6K. You also need long range MLRS to achieve striking capability on enemies vital infrastructure i.e. Chittagong port, airport, power station and bridges.
> Those who believe in four wives, they will loose very soon.


Man you must me very lonely. Shifting around the forums and talking stuffs.
If you are truly an American as you claim (i doubt), you must be a very special breed for siding with us against the politically incorrect (victim player always win) topic.
So Mr weapon guy, any weapon suggestions for COIN? Those racially indoctrinated nitwits seems to be more serious threat than our "don't know how to use condom" neighbors from the west as of now.


----------



## Aung Zaya

polanski said:


> Does Myanmar have any plan to buy long range MLRS to achieve striking capability at Chittagong Port of Bangladesh. If Myanmar wants to achieve maximum advantage against potential threat than the sweet spot is chittagong port knowing Bangladesh does not have any defensive capability on the ground or Bangladesh does not have any fighter jet. I think for Myanmar to have best outcome of any conflict with Bangladesh, Myanmar must maintain first strike capability towards Chittagong port. A300 MLRS or Polonez MLRS.
> 
> What you guys think?


I think we already got them since a few year ago. as u said , destorying the military facilities in CHT will be first priority to end the war fast and a huge blow to BD's both economy and military. Our leader already had an idea about how to strike back if BD provoke the war first. Upgraded Ann air base with MiG-29 deployment is just a small part of that idea. there was also rumour circulated across the news that Myanmar to buy Sy-400 missiles system from China. 



polanski said:


> What do you mean by "we love u"? I am an American. Do you love America? May not be... Maybe you love China.
> 
> BTW Bangladesh military is just UN peacekeeping police. No more than this.
> 
> Myanmar will have upper hand, I guess so.



it might be. but we need to do a lot of things to be assured that. bro 


polanski said:


> I work in a Industry that relates to military. I travel in South East Asia.


That's nice. bro Myanmar also should let some companies to involve in military related fields like Thailand. Sanctions and weak economy are still majors problems in this case. i think. 


polanski said:


> An well prepared military always win the war if they have the right tools of the trade. Myanmar has few right tools. Need more right tools.


agreed. but not much if it's for BD.(JK ) 


Nilgiri said:


> Best of luck to the team!


Best of luck to Indian team too. bro 

I'm sorry that I cant reply in some of ur posts as i'm so busy in these days. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

Devilduck said:


> Man you must me very lonely. Shifting around the forums and talking stuffs.
> If you are truly an American as you claim (i doubt), you must be a very special breed for siding with us against the politically incorrect (victim player always win) topic.
> So Mr weapon guy, any weapon suggestions for COIN? Those racially indoctrinated nitwits seems to be more serious threat than our "don't know how to use condom" neighbors from the west as of now.



You have the freedom to doubt whether I am American or not but reality is that many Americans live in India, Australia, Singapore, Philippines, Japan and South Korea for some reasons, you can guess by now. 

Point is I tried to educate your neighbors not to beg money from us (America) to feed four wives and shitty Rohingya but they don't learn the lesson. Rohingya is a good business for them to earn extra cash from the US and EU. Hence, I am trying to help others who might learn. Indian does appreciate when they learn from us (America). Indian is learning quickly these days from the west. So does the Chinese when comes when comes to military. 
Besides I do many things including wonder around in many forums and spend plenty of time before catching flight. 

As far COIN role, I would have said A-29 but you may not able to circumvent sanctions hence your best bet is Chinese Drones Wing Loong or Armed CH-4. Mabe buy L-15 and use them for COIN role. Using Su-30, JF-17 and MiG for COIN role would be waste of money and time. Brazil would be very cautious of CAATSA before supplying A-29 to Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Nilgiri said:


> Best of luck to the team!


Good luck Indian Team too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myanmar team in TANK BIATHLON 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Day 2 Myanmar Team 




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Tatmadaw sniper man at International Army Games 2018 (Russia)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

@Aung Zaya @Devilduck @Karatay 

Guess who is attacking inside India now?

http://www.indiandefencereview.com/...ifles-new-phase-in-sub-conventional-conflict/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025199615316975616
We must cooperate to liquidate these roaches!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> @Aung Zaya @Devilduck @Karatay
> 
> Guess who is attacking inside India now?
> 
> http://www.indiandefencereview.com/...ifles-new-phase-in-sub-conventional-conflict/
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025199615316975616
> We must cooperate to liquidate these roaches!


they're well-known terrorists in Myanmar. killing each other is their habit.Be careful bro. they're playing the victim card in front of UN with the help of NGO and right groups.On the other hand, they will ambush the armed force of a nation and make all the evil things which are against the gov like their seniors in ME.their final ambition is to create the islamic state.bro even same ethnic BD has to deploy thousands of polices in their camps as they made thousand of crimes within a short time. we should cooperate to clear this threat for our national security.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

Nilgiri said:


> @Aung Zaya @Devilduck @Karatay
> 
> Guess who is attacking inside India now?
> 
> http://www.indiandefencereview.com/...ifles-new-phase-in-sub-conventional-conflict/
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025199615316975616
> We must cooperate to liquidate these roaches!


There seems to be some shady geo-politics involved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myanmar medical Team in Russia Biathlon 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## polanski

Guys Look at your neighbor is crashing thier aircraft left right center 

https://exoatmospheric.wordpress.com/2018/04/13/bangladesh-air-force-a-flying-club-of-bangladesh/

Please don't keep water in your mouth, you will guarantee spit out...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

polanski said:


> Guys Look at your neighbor is crashing thier aircraft left right center
> 
> https://exoatmospheric.wordpress.com/2018/04/13/bangladesh-air-force-a-flying-club-of-bangladesh/
> 
> Please don't keep water in your mouth, you will guarantee spit out...


they laughed us when our planes clashed last year. seem what go around come around.. may be this is our turn.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> they're well-known terrorists in Myanmar. killing each other is their habit.Be careful bro. they're playing the victim card in front of UN with the help of NGO and right groups.On the other hand, they will ambush the armed force of a nation and make all the evil things which are against the gov like their seniors in ME.their final ambition is to create the islamic state.bro even same ethnic BD has to deploy thousands of polices in their camps as they made thousand of crimes within a short time. we should cooperate to clear this threat for our national security.


Bro I am a Buddhist and can you tell me is it true that the belongings of the 4 ancient Buddhas are in the Swedagon Pagoda in Myanmar? I wanted to know this because as far as i know that the signs of the past Buddhas disappeared after Lord Gautama Buddha attained Buddhahood. Are those belongings of the ancient Buddhas in Myanmar even real?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sinait

Gurkha13 said:


> Bro I am a Buddhist and can you tell me is it true that the belongings of the 4 ancient Buddhas are in the Swedagon Pagoda in Myanmar? I wanted to know this because as far as i know that the signs of the past Buddhas disappeared after Lord Gautama Buddha attained Buddhahood. Are those belongings of the ancient Buddhas in Myanmar even real?


Possibly true.
When the Buddha's land was annexed and its people, the Shakyans, were massacred by Kosala, many escaped to Myanmar.
They very likely have brought along those items you referred.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Gurkha13 said:


> Bro I am a Buddhist and can you tell me is it true that the belongings of the 4 ancient Buddhas are in the Swedagon Pagoda in Myanmar? I wanted to know this because as far as i know that the signs of the past Buddhas disappeared after Lord Gautama Buddha attained Buddhahood. Are those belongings of the ancient Buddhas in Myanmar even real?


bro theoretically correct according to ancient stone inscriptions and historical monuments of Mon people who are donors and builders of pagoda.So Most of historical experts and burmese people adopted that.but we dont know exactly what is inside and never try to know it. bro because it already 2600 years old and existed there even before Myanmar first kingdom was founded. even in historical value, it is precious treasure of our nation. we can not afford to take risks by testing whether myths are true or not. bro the original stupa donated by Mon merchants was quite small.many kings rebuilt containing the original stupa throughout this 2600 years long time. so it's hard to say the enshrined relics of ancients Buddhas are still there. One of the kings may move to other safer places. Some old people also said all relics had been moved to underground cave which is full of deadly traps in order to prevent from people who want to stole or destory it and it's believed that that underground cave is connected with yangon river so in case , the kings can move the relics via the river way.




the right one is the original model of Shwedagon pagoda's underground cave and stored in safe place. the left one is replica and can be seen in Shwedagon pagoda. ( not sure now, i didn't see it in my last time ) bro. the upper circle is ancient Shwedagon pagoda and the lower one is the space connected with yangon river. u can see many man-made rooms and it can be believed that the relics were enshrined in one of them . bro 

In short , it is like the Ramayan of India.bro although it's highly possible , we cant say exactly anything as its happened in thousand of years ago. 

Shwedagon Pagoda at 1880. 





Shwedagon pagoda now ( bigger in size and replaced with real gold plates )





========================================================================
India kick off the training programme for UN peacekeeping mission in Myanmar. 




@Devilduck @tarpitz @Nilgiri @polanski

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> bro theoretically correct according to ancient stone inscriptions and historical monuments of Mon people who are donors and builders of pagoda.So Most of historical experts and burmese people adopted that.but we dont know exactly what is inside and never try to know it. bro because it already 2600 years old and existed there even before Myanmar first kingdom was founded. even in historical value, it is precious treasure of our nation. we can not afford to take risks by testing whether myths are true or not. bro the original stupa donated by Mon merchants was quite small.many kings rebuilt containing the original stupa throughout this 2600 years long time. so it's hard to say the enshrined relics of ancients Buddhas are still there. One of the kings may move to other safer places. Some old people also said all relics had been moved to underground cave which is full of deadly traps in order to prevent from people who want to stole or destory it and it's believed that that underground cave is connected with yangon river so in case , the kings can move the relics via the river way.
> View attachment 491138
> 
> the right one is the original model of Shwedagon pagoda's underground cave and stored in safe place. the left one is replica and can be seen in Shwedagon pagoda. ( not sure now, i didn't see it in my last time ) bro. the upper circle is ancient Shwedagon pagoda and the lower one is the space connected with yangon river. u can see many man-made rooms and it can be believed that the relics were enshrined in one of them . bro
> 
> In short , it is like the Ramayan of India.bro although it's highly possible , we cant say exactly anything as its happened in thousand of years ago.
> 
> Shwedagon Pagoda at 1880.
> View attachment 491139
> 
> 
> Shwedagon pagoda now ( bigger in size and replaced with real gold plates )
> View attachment 491140
> 
> 
> ========================================================================
> India kick off the training programme for UN peacekeeping mission in Myanmar.
> View attachment 491141
> 
> @Devilduck @tarpitz @Nilgiri @polanski



Bro this is stunning architecture, and stunning as it is....dwarfed by the history and heritage behind it....and preserved in connected identity and culture.

No wonder certain types are very jealous given the dissonance in their case between their local past (big or small) and current reality....and certain complex is created and clung to to make up for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## polanski

Aung Zaya said:


> bro theoretically correct according to ancient stone inscriptions and historical monuments of Mon people who are donors and builders of pagoda.So Most of historical experts and burmese people adopted that.but we dont know exactly what is inside and never try to know it. bro because it already 2600 years old and existed there even before Myanmar first kingdom was founded. even in historical value, it is precious treasure of our nation. we can not afford to take risks by testing whether myths are true or not. bro the original stupa donated by Mon merchants was quite small.many kings rebuilt containing the original stupa throughout this 2600 years long time. so it's hard to say the enshrined relics of ancients Buddhas are still there. One of the kings may move to other safer places. Some old people also said all relics had been moved to underground cave which is full of deadly traps in order to prevent from people who want to stole or destory it and it's believed that that underground cave is connected with yangon river so in case , the kings can move the relics via the river way.
> View attachment 491138
> 
> the right one is the original model of Shwedagon pagoda's underground cave and stored in safe place. the left one is replica and can be seen in Shwedagon pagoda. ( not sure now, i didn't see it in my last time ) bro. the upper circle is ancient Shwedagon pagoda and the lower one is the space connected with yangon river. u can see many man-made rooms and it can be believed that the relics were enshrined in one of them . bro
> 
> In short , it is like the Ramayan of India.bro although it's highly possible , we cant say exactly anything as its happened in thousand of years ago.
> 
> Shwedagon Pagoda at 1880.
> View attachment 491139
> 
> 
> Shwedagon pagoda now ( bigger in size and replaced with real gold plates )
> View attachment 491140
> 
> 
> ========================================================================
> India kick off the training programme for UN peacekeeping mission in Myanmar.
> View attachment 491141
> 
> @Devilduck @tarpitz @Nilgiri @polanski



Be very aware that UN peacekeeping mission screwed Bangladesh military. Now Bangladesh military does want to serve the country instead go UN mission to make money. 
Myanmar military is advancing toward a better military in Southeast Asia. Keep the momentum and pace. MAF is well advanced than BAF. The moment you sent fighter pilot to peacekeeping mission, they forget flying aircraft. This is why Bangladesh crashed so many aircrafts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> bro theoretically correct according to ancient stone inscriptions and historical monuments of Mon people who are donors and builders of pagoda.So Most of historical experts and burmese people adopted that.but we dont know exactly what is inside and never try to know it. bro because it already 2600 years old and existed there even before Myanmar first kingdom was founded. even in historical value, it is precious treasure of our nation. we can not afford to take risks by testing whether myths are true or not. bro the original stupa donated by Mon merchants was quite small.many kings rebuilt containing the original stupa throughout this 2600 years long time. so it's hard to say the enshrined relics of ancients Buddhas are still there. One of the kings may move to other safer places. Some old people also said all relics had been moved to underground cave which is full of deadly traps in order to prevent from people who want to stole or destory it and it's believed that that underground cave is connected with yangon river so in case , the kings can move the relics via the river way.
> View attachment 491138
> 
> the right one is the original model of Shwedagon pagoda's underground cave and stored in safe place. the left one is replica and can be seen in Shwedagon pagoda. ( not sure now, i didn't see it in my last time ) bro. the upper circle is ancient Shwedagon pagoda and the lower one is the space connected with yangon river. u can see many man-made rooms and it can be believed that the relics were enshrined in one of them . bro
> 
> In short , it is like the Ramayan of India.bro although it's highly possible , we cant say exactly anything as its happened in thousand of years ago.
> 
> Shwedagon Pagoda at 1880.
> View attachment 491139
> 
> 
> Shwedagon pagoda now ( bigger in size and replaced with real gold plates )
> View attachment 491140
> 
> 
> ========================================================================
> India kick off the training programme for UN peacekeeping mission in Myanmar.
> View attachment 491141
> 
> @Devilduck @tarpitz @Nilgiri @polanski


The relics of the past 3 Buddhas(Kakusanda,Kongamanna,Kassyap) are obviously false because Once a Buddha is born into this world, each and every signs of the past Buddhas literally disappears. Gautama Buddha already clarified this that when a Buddha's rule ends, his signs (Relics,Ideologies,Teachings) disappears and a new Buddha emerges. So i can assure you that the relics are fake.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Bro this is stunning architecture, and stunning as it is....dwarfed by the history and heritage behind it....and preserved in connected identity and culture.
> 
> No wonder certain types are very jealous given the dissonance in their case between their local past (big or small) and current reality....and certain complex is created and clung to to make up for it.


sure. bro 


polanski said:


> Be very aware that UN peacekeeping mission screwed Bangladesh military. Now Bangladesh military does want to serve the country instead go UN mission to make money.
> Myanmar military is advancing toward a better military in Southeast Asia. Keep the momentum and pace. MAF is well advanced than BAF. The moment you sent fighter pilot to peacekeeping mission, they forget flying aircraft. This is why Bangladesh crashed so many aircrafts.


we always keep that in mind. Myanmar wont follow BD way. bro it's just to improve to get some exp in coordinating with another international armies. just sending a few will be enough. 


Gurkha13 said:


> The relics of the past 3 Buddhas(Kakusanda,Kongamanna,Kassyap) are obviously false because Once a Buddha is born into this world, each and every signs of the past Buddhas literally disappears. Gautama Buddha already clarified this that when a Buddha's rule ends, his signs (Relics,Ideologies,Teachings) disappears and a new Buddha emerges. So i can assure you that the relics are fake.


may be true or not. bro 
some of the stories we used to know are make-up stories added by writers after hundard years of Our Buddha gone. coz many of stories are not documented during our Budhha era. they are appeared after Our Buddha was gone and written by pupil monks then spread around the world. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

polanski said:


> Be very aware that UN peacekeeping mission screwed Bangladesh military. Now Bangladesh military does want to serve the country instead go UN mission to make money.
> Myanmar military is advancing toward a better military in Southeast Asia. Keep the momentum and pace. MAF is well advanced than BAF. The moment you sent fighter pilot to peacekeeping mission, they forget flying aircraft. This is why Bangladesh crashed so many aircrafts.


@The Ronin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

shourov323 said:


> @The Ronin


There's nothing wrong in what podolski said. Your clown army won't stand a chance against Myanmar army currently. Check your stock of weapons. How will Bangladesh army fight with such poor quality and back dated weapons?



shourov323 said:


> @The Ronin


The quality of weapons and the number of weapons of Myanmar army is far superior and greater than Bangladesh army now. It's no trash talk but a proven fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

Gurkha13 said:


> There's nothing wrong in what podolski said. Your clown army won't stand a chance against Myanmar army currently. Check your stock of weapons. How will Bangladesh army fight with such poor quality and back dated weapons?
> 
> 
> The quality of weapons and the number of weapons of Myanmar army is far superior and greater than Bangladesh army now. It's no trash talk but a proven fact.


yes lulindian..yes.. those sandels they wear r also very very advanced..ohh,we r afraid..very very afraid..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

shourov323 said:


> @The Ronin



ধরছি শালারে!! No doubt now this guy is @araberuni7. Now vomiting everywhere about BD Military. Report his every garbage post about BD military and his account.



Gurkha13 said:


> There's nothing wrong in what podolski said. Your clown army won't stand a chance against Myanmar army currently. Check your stock of weapons. How will Bangladesh army fight with such poor quality and back dated weapons?
> 
> 
> The quality of weapons and the number of weapons of Myanmar army is far superior and greater than Bangladesh army now. It's no trash talk but a proven fact.



Podolski??!!  Thank you for giving him more ridiculous name Actually @shourov323 mentioned me because that @polanski guy is a Bangladeshi false flagger, original name is Al-Beruni, PDF Id is @araberuni7 and pen-name is Ryan Smith when he writes trash about BD Military in his own flopped website in word press. His sole purpose is talk trash about BD military.

Anyway it is hilarious to see a Nepalese idiot like you calling our army clown and interested in BD-Myanmar bad relationship. When you idiot live yourself in land-locked country, have a weak military and can't do anything about Indian blockade. 

You, your Burmese buddies and that Bangladeshi black sheep are welcome to invade us and face Bangladesh Army anytime. 

So why don't you show us which weapons in our possession has poor quality and is backdated and inferior to Burmese Army's weapons??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Buddhistforlife

The Ronin said:


> ধরছি শালারে!! No doubt now this guy is @araberuni7. Now vomiting everywhere about BD Military. Report his every garbage post about BD military and his account.
> 
> 
> 
> Podolski??!!  Thank you for giving him more ridiculous name Actually @shourov323 mentioned me because that @polanski guy is a Bangladeshi false flagger, original name is Al-Beruni, PDF Id is @araberuni7 and pen-name is Ryan Smith when he writes trash about BD Military in his own flopped website in word press. His sole purpose is talk trash about BD military.
> 
> Anyway it is hilarious to see a Nepalese idiot like you calling our army clown and interested in BD-Myanmar bad relationship. When you idiot live yourself in land-locked country, have a weak military and can't do anything about Indian blockade.
> 
> You, your Burmese buddies and that Bangladeshi black sheep are welcome to invade us and face Bangladesh Army anytime.
> 
> So why don't you show us which weapons in our possession has poor quality and is backdated and inferior to Burmese Army's weapons??


Bangladesh army is a foolish army. The Shanti Bahini killed thousands of army officers in the Chittagong hill tracts yet your army couldn't do anything against Chakmas. Also Shantu Larma, the Shanti Bahini head is now a member of the bangladesh parliament and he is giving orders to the Bangladesh army in the hill tracts.



The Ronin said:


> ধরছি শালারে!! No doubt now this guy is @araberuni7. Now vomiting everywhere about BD Military. Report his every garbage post about BD military and his account.
> 
> 
> 
> Podolski??!!  Thank you for giving him more ridiculous name Actually @shourov323 mentioned me because that @polanski guy is a Bangladeshi false flagger, original name is Al-Beruni, PDF Id is @araberuni7 and pen-name is Ryan Smith when he writes trash about BD Military in his own flopped website in word press. His sole purpose is talk trash about BD military.
> 
> Anyway it is hilarious to see a Nepalese idiot like you calling our army clown and interested in BD-Myanmar bad relationship. When you idiot live yourself in land-locked country, have a weak military and can't do anything about Indian blockade.
> 
> You, your Burmese buddies and that Bangladeshi black sheep are welcome to invade us and face Bangladesh Army anytime.
> 
> So why don't you show us which weapons in our possession has poor quality and is backdated and inferior to Burmese Army's weapons??


 Myanmar has no problem with Bangladesh, even there are Bangladeshi tourists and embassy workers who are treated nicely. The only reason why Myanmar hates Bangladesh is because BD is openly supporting Rohingya Muslims who are the perpetual enemy of Buddhists and the Burmese people. Myanmar would be happy if Bangladesh co operates with them in annihilating Rohingyas

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

Gurkha13 said:


> Bangladesh army is a foolish army. The Shanti Bahini killed thousands of army officers in the Chittagong hill tracts yet your army couldn't do anything against Chakmas. Also Shantu Larma, the Shanti Bahini head is now a member of the bangladesh parliament and he is giving orders to the Bangladesh army in the hill tracts.
> 
> 
> Myanmar has no problem with Bangladesh, even there are Bangladeshi tourists and embassy workers who are treated nicely. The only reason why Myanmar hates Bangladesh is because BD is openly supporting Rohingya Muslims who are the perpetual enemy of Buddhists and the Burmese people. Myanmar would be happy if Bangladesh co operates with them in annihilating Rohingyas


most dumbest reply in the history of PDF..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

shourov323 said:


> most dumbest reply in the history of PDF..


@waz @WebMaster
Isn't it personal attack and insult again! Please apply the pdf rules equally. Appreciate it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

polanski said:


> Does Myanmar have any plan to buy long range MLRS to achieve striking capability at Chittagong Port of Bangladesh. If Myanmar wants to achieve maximum advantage against potential threat than the sweet spot is chittagong port knowing Bangladesh does not have any defensive capability on the ground or Bangladesh does not have any fighter jet. I think for Myanmar to have best outcome of any conflict with Bangladesh, Myanmar must maintain first strike capability towards Chittagong port. A300 MLRS or Polonez MLRS.
> 
> What you guys think?





polanski said:


> What do you mean by "we love u"? I am an American. Do you love America? May not be... Maybe you love China.
> 
> BTW Bangladesh military is just UN peacekeeping police. No more than this.
> 
> Myanmar will have upper hand, I guess so.





polanski said:


> I work in a Industry that relates to military. I travel in South East Asia. I read lot of story about shitty Rohingya. Whether I wish a war or not, it may happen. It didn't happen because Bangladesh military is a disaster relief agency and a police force.
> Being an atheist, I never liked people with four wives.
> An well prepared military always win the war if they have the right tools of the trade. Myanmar has few right tools. Need more right tools. Myanmar is also battle hardened, that brings positive and negative both.
> Right now Myanmar needs long range bombers. Since you can't go west, your best bet is Su-34 or H-6K. You also need long range MLRS to achieve striking capability on enemies vital infrastructure i.e. Chittagong port, airport, power station and bridges.
> Those who believe in four wives, they will loose very soon.


@shourov323 @The Ronin check out his posts in 120 and 121 pages.He is advocating myanmar should buy long range MLRS and strike Chittagong port, destroy vital infrastructures.Assuring myanmar that they can easily defeat ''the people with four wives''


polanski said:


> Point is I tried to educate your neighbors not to beg money from us (America) to feed four wives and shitty Rohingya but they don't learn the lesson. *Rohingya is a good business* for them to earn extra cash from the US and EU. Hence, I am trying to help others who might learn.* Indian does appreciate* when they learn from us (America).* Indian is learning quickly* these days from the west. So does the Chinese when comes when comes to military


I have never seen any native english speaking American write this shitty English.
@shourov323 @The Ronin look at this American.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

Homo Sapiens said:


> @shourov323 @The Ronin check out his posts in 120 and 121 pages.He is advocating myanmar should buy long range MLRS and strike Chittagong port, destroy vital infrastructures.Assuring myanmar that they can easily defeat ''the people with four wives''
> 
> I have never seen any native english speaking American write this shitty English.
> @shourov323 @The Ronin look at this American.


he is a false flagger,bro...myanmarese posters nd indian trolls r more sensible thn this al haguni guy..have u forgotten that how this charal claimed that we have no towed artillery guns..he also claimed that we dont have money to buy c-130j's..how pathetic can a man be....defaming his own country..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

*grab popcorn*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

shourov323 said:


> he is a false flagger,bro...myanmarese posters nd indian trolls r more sensible thn this al haguni guy..have u forgotten that how this charal claimed that we have no towed artillery guns..he also claimed that we dont have money to buy c-130j's..how pathetic can a man be....defaming his own country..



Take a notes you guys bought secondhand C130J. And just two samples on top of that. Its not like you guys bought a squadron worth of newly built C130J

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Buddhistforlife

The Ronin said:


> ধরছি শালারে!! No doubt now this guy is @araberuni7. Now vomiting everywhere about BD Military. Report his every garbage post about BD military and his account.
> 
> 
> 
> Podolski??!!  Thank you for giving him more ridiculous name Actually @shourov323 mentioned me because that @polanski guy is a Bangladeshi false flagger, original name is Al-Beruni, PDF Id is @araberuni7 and pen-name is Ryan Smith when he writes trash about BD Military in his own flopped website in word press. His sole purpose is talk trash about BD military.
> 
> Anyway it is hilarious to see a Nepalese idiot like you calling our army clown and interested in BD-Myanmar bad relationship. When you idiot live yourself in land-locked country, have a weak military and can't do anything about Indian blockade.
> 
> You, your Burmese buddies and that Bangladeshi black sheep are welcome to invade us and face Bangladesh Army anytime.
> 
> So why don't you show us which weapons in our possession has poor quality and is backdated and inferior to Burmese Army's weapons??


Myanmar army has ballistic missiles which can cause a good amount of damage to Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

The Ronin said:


> So?? Did we brag about it?? Those aircraft are only 6 years old.
> 
> That's not what we are talking about here.



Six year olds? Yours would be tail number it was the one introduced in 1999

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

Gurkha13 said:


> Myanmar army has ballistic missiles which can cause a good amount of damage to Bangladesh.



Are you high moron??!! Smoking weed??!! Why are you keep repeating the same thing??!! Myanmar army has 11 Hwasong-6 short-range tactical ballistic missiles in its inventory. They bought these weapons system from North Korea somewhere in 90s. Hwasong-6 is a derivative of the Soviet era Scud B Short-Range Ballistic Missile (SRBM). Soviet Union sold those to the N. Korean regime in 80s and Pyongyang made their own variant. Those missiles are highly inaccurate, accuracy is 700–1,000 meters circular error probability(CEP). Although those might not be accurate those still can pose threat to civilian and military area if those can hit. Your Burmese buddies may know more.



Marine Rouge said:


> Six year olds? Yours would be tail number it was the one introduced in 1999



Hmmm looks like you are right. I was misinformed. My bad

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

last year alone , we got all of them  i mean the toys gifted by China. 















Diamond DA42 trainer of Myanmar Airforce.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> last year alone , we got all of them  i mean the toys gifted by China.
> View attachment 491507
> 
> 
> View attachment 491508
> 
> View attachment 491509
> 
> 
> Diamond DA42 trainer of Myanmar Airforce.
> 
> View attachment 491513


The Bangladesh army can't even fight against small tribal militants like Shanti Bahini how can they fight a organised army like the Burmese army. Thousands of officers of the BD army were killed between 1977 and 1997 by the Shanti Bahini. The tribal militant group is still popular in CHT however the army can't do single shit about it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

Gurkha13 said:


> The Bangladesh army can't even fight against small tribal militants like Shanti Bahini how can they fight a organised army like the Burmese army. Thousands of officers of the BD army were killed between 1977 and 1997 by the Shanti Bahini. The tribal militant group is still popular in CHT however the army can't do single shit about it


idiocy knows no bounds..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

the photos of Myanmar army in Russia Biathlon 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

shourov323 said:


> idiocy knows no bounds..





Aung Zaya said:


> the photos of Myanmar army in Russia Biathlon 2018.
> 
> View attachment 491601
> View attachment 491602
> 
> View attachment 491603
> 
> 
> View attachment 491605
> View attachment 491606
> View attachment 491607
> View attachment 491608
> View attachment 491609


Myanmar army is the army of Lord Buddha. Myanmar army should fight to protect Buddhism and Lord Buddha's ideologies. Salute ✌✌

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## polanski

Chittagong port and Cox Bazar should come under SY-400 range if you can build a launchpad near Bangladeshi border or near coastal area. It will be great strategic deployment for the future and deter Bangladesh to attempt cross the border knowing that their ports and airbase are vulnerable. Do you guys have any update on SY-400?
An alternative systems that does the same job is Belarusian Polonez GMLRS.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Nilgiri said:


> @Aung Zaya @Devilduck @Karatay
> 
> Guess who is attacking inside India now?
> 
> http://www.indiandefencereview.com/...ifles-new-phase-in-sub-conventional-conflict/
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1025199615316975616
> We must cooperate to liquidate these roaches!


Rohingyas have been supported by Pakistan since 1948. Pakistan has got links with each and every Islamic terrorist groups, let alone the ARSA of Myanmar.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Gurkha13 said:


> Myanmar army is the army of Lord Buddha. Myanmar army should fight to protect Buddhism and Lord Buddha's ideologies. Salute ✌✌


partly agreed bro
although Buddhists contributed majority of tri-armed force , they have duty to protect every right and external threat of their people regradless of their religion.



polanski said:


> Chittagong port and Cox Bazar should come under SY-400 range if you can build a launchpad near Bangladeshi border or near coastal area. It will be great strategic deployment for the future and deter Bangladesh to attempt cross the border knowing that their ports and airbase are vulnerable. Do you guys have any update on SY-400?
> An alternative systems that does the same job is Belarusian Polonez GMLRS.


nope. no update till now. bro
CHT and Cox bazar are already in our range even if we dont buy SY-400. but getting more advanced SY-400 will give us many advantages compared to regional forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghost250

Aung Zaya said:


> partly agreed bro
> although Buddhists contributed majority of tri-armed force , they have duty to protect every right and external threat of their people regradless of their religion.
> 
> 
> nope. no update till now. bro
> CHT and Cox bazar are already in our range even if we dont buy SY-400. but getting more advanced SY-400 will give us many advantages compared to regional forces.


"...CHT and Cox bazar are already in our range ..." with what actually??


----------



## Aung Zaya

shourov323 said:


> "...CHT and Cox bazar are already in our range ..." with what actually??


 
nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Yak 130







KS 1B production line in Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Yak 130
> 
> View attachment 491831
> 
> 
> KS 1B production line in Myanmar.
> View attachment 491832


bro lower one is official. ? or
*delete* it. according to *Burma Official Secret Act*, u can be imprisoned up to *14 years* and the purnishment can be extend if u're now within the boundries of Myanmar. bro no need to show up and just take this forum easy. post for fun. dont take risk ur future. faw kae p bro.nout pine secret so p yaw cha lo ya ag.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

tarpitz said:


> Yak 130
> 
> View attachment 491831
> 
> 
> KS 1B production line in Myanmar.
> View attachment 491832


Save your KS-1B. BAF will crash their plane themselves. BAF can't fly aircraft, PERIOD. 

Do you collaborate closely with Indian and Pakistan Air Force. That's a best to gain optimum performance. I find it interesting that MAF can collaborate with both IAF and PAF. Myanmar is the only country that can collaborate with both arch enemies. Fantastic achievement for Myanmar.
If Miss Suu Kyi can more concession from India on defense collaboration than would be more appropriate for your country. 

BTW CM-400AKG will be certified for JF-17. Again bang for bucks!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MiG-29SM of Myanmar Airforce.

































SM upgrade being carried out in Myanmar.














Mi-17 overhual facility.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## polanski

To setup a better perimeter, import A2A missiles from South Africa and Israel. These are IR homing missiles and better than Russian semi-active radar homing missiles. 
Spike-LR would be best option to deter Bangladesh Army's LCU and MBT. You can mount Spike-LR on to Ukrainian APC if you convert them at home. 
YugoImport also sale long range anti-landing craft missiles ALAS. 
Good for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

tarpitz said:


> Yak 130
> 
> View attachment 491831
> 
> 
> KS 1B production line in Myanmar.
> View attachment 491832


production means assemble line??



Aung Zaya said:


> nothing.


thats what i thought..


----------



## Aung Zaya

shourov323 said:


> production means assemble line??


clearly said production line. just a few essential things are imported. 



shourov323 said:


> thats what i thought..


that's surprise gift specially made with love for bangladesh. if u guys know too early , it wont be fun. 

Mi-17 and Mi-2 maintanance and overhaul plant.


----------



## ghost250

Aung Zaya said:


> clearly said production line. just a few essential things are imported.
> 
> 
> that's surprise gift specially made with love for bangladesh. if u guys know too early , it wont be fun.
> 
> Mi-17 and Mi-2 maintanance and overhaul plant.
> View attachment 491904
> 
> View attachment 491905


yes,just like ur armys super advanced "sandels"....nd for that ks-1b..


----------



## Devilduck

shourov323 said:


> yes,just like ur armys super advanced "sandels"....nd for that ks-1b..[emoji38][emoji38]


Those sandels had done jobs in history. 
Those sandels helped maintain the country's map as it is today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

shourov323 said:


> yes,just like ur armys super advanced "sandels"....nd for that ks-1b..


go and cry.baby. u have nothing left to say but sandels. i can understand u. LOL 


Devilduck said:


> Those sandels had done jobs in history.
> Those sandels helped maintain the country's map as it is today.


just leave that troll. bro not worth to take him seriously.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

https://m.tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/c...m=pagelinks&utm_campaign=newslink&utm_term=v1





__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## polanski

shourov323 said:


> yes,just like ur armys super advanced "sandels"....nd for that ks-1b..


You don't have anything to show for. Myanmar has KS-1B, Buk-MB and many other SAM. Myanmar has production line for medium range SAM. What do you have? Bounce of HQ-7 and FN-6. 
Again, you don't learn anything from others. You are just peacekeeping police. Go crash your aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

polanski said:


> You don't have anything to show for. Myanmar has KS-1B, Buk-MB and many other SAM. Myanmar has production line for medium range SAM. What do you have? Bounce of HQ-7 and FN-6.
> Again, you don't learn anything from others. You are just peacekeeping police. Go crash your aircraft.


----------



## ghost250

polanski said:


> You don't have anything to show for. Myanmar has KS-1B, Buk-MB and many other SAM. Myanmar has production line for medium range SAM. What do you have? Bounce of HQ-7 and FN-6.
> Again, you don't learn anything from others. You are just peacekeeping police. Go crash your aircraft.




"Myanmar has production line for medium range SAM"....it is assembly line fuktard,not production line.....yes,yes...they will use their super effective,super advanced,super accurate sandels instead of warheads..burmese armed forces r so advanced ,so rich that they carry their troops like pigs on a civilian truck...ohh,their 6 old rusty sukhois will turn us to ashes ..their manpad equipped,sea state 4 frigates will hunt down our frigates,submarines,corvettes ...ohh,mighty gautam buddha's armed forces,plz forgive us.. ...now go,lick ur burmese masters dick,false flagger..


----------



## Devilduck

shourov323 said:


> "Myanmar has production line for medium range SAM"....it is assembly line fuktard,not production line..[emoji38][emoji38]...yes,yes...they will use their super effective,super advanced,super accurate sandels instead of warheads..burmese armed forces r so advanced ,so rich that they carry their troops like pigs on a civilian truck...ohh,their 6 old rusty sukhois will turn us to ashes ..their manpad equipped,sea state 4 frigates will hunt down our frigates,submarines,corvettes ...ohh,mighty gautam buddha's armed forces,plz forgive us.. ...now go,lick ur burmese masters dick,false flagger..


*Butthurt detected*
You draw conclusion based on what? Your insecurity? 
Production line, assemble line, whatever you name, it is a learning point for us to top up our skills to protect our land.
As long we have neighbour who keep breeding like animals and migrate to steal land, we have every right to protect our sovereignty. 
Please learn how to use condom man. Hak hak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

shourov323 said:


> "Myanmar has production line for medium range SAM"....it is assembly line fuktard,not production line.....yes,yes...they will use their super effective,super advanced,super accurate sandels instead of warheads..burmese armed forces r so advanced ,so rich that they carry their troops like pigs on a civilian truck...ohh,their 6 old rusty sukhois will turn us to ashes ..their manpad equipped,sea state 4 frigates will hunt down our frigates,submarines,corvettes ...ohh,mighty gautam buddha's armed forces,plz forgive us.. ...now go,lick ur burmese masters dick,false flagger..


Bangladesh =Four wives +Rohingya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> As long we have neighbour who keep breeding like animals and migrate to steal land,


it's what is happening in India. but India decided to pull back their citizenships and is going to kick them out.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

Devilduck said:


> *Butthurt detected*
> You draw conclusion based on what? Your insecurity?
> Production line, assemble line, whatever you name, it is a learning point for us to top up our skills to protect our land.
> As long we have neighbour who keep breeding like animals and migrate to steal land, we have every right to protect our sovereignty.
> Please learn how to use condom man. Hak hak.


"protect ur land..."??? from whom??ur own citizens???lolzz,at the end of the day,u will use all of these to ur own citizens.. ..nd the only skill ur facist,bigot army is good at raping,killing innocent children and women...


----------



## Devilduck

shourov323 said:


> "protect ur land..."??? from whom??ur own citizens???lolzz,at the end of the day,u will use all of these to ur own citizens.. ..nd the only skill ur facist,bigot army is good at raping,killing innocent children and women...


Yes you read it right. Protect ourselves from neighbour who breed like animals.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

our officer , doctoral student of Russian military school , in graduation ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

shourov323 said:


> "Myanmar has production line for medium range SAM"....it is assembly line fuktard,not production line.....yes,yes...they will use their super effective,super advanced,super accurate sandels instead of warheads..burmese armed forces r so advanced ,so rich that they carry their troops like pigs on a civilian truck...ohh,their 6 old rusty sukhois will turn us to ashes ..their manpad equipped,sea state 4 frigates will hunt down our frigates,submarines,corvettes ...ohh,mighty gautam buddha's armed forces,plz forgive us.. ...now go,lick ur burmese masters dick,false flagger..





shourov323 said:


> "Myanmar has production line for medium range SAM"....it is assembly line fuktard,not production line.....yes,yes...they will use their super effective,super advanced,super accurate sandels instead of warheads..burmese armed forces r so advanced ,so rich that they carry their troops like pigs on a civilian truck...ohh,their 6 old rusty sukhois will turn us to ashes ..their manpad equipped,sea state 4 frigates will hunt down our frigates,submarines,corvettes ...ohh,mighty gautam buddha's armed forces,plz forgive us.. ...now go,lick ur burmese masters dick,false flagger..



As long as u r happy with ur *tiny air force and second hand navy*, it is ok.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ominae

Greets to all the members of PK. I've seen/read some info on Myanma-made small arms/military vehicles and I'm interested in them, especially with some of them getting recent exposure on TFB.

I'm doing some research on Myanma small arms and put it on a military encyclopedia website and I'm due to publish my first article, so I'm trying to find out when the MA-16 was publicly known.

Although future questions on the MA-1 series will come soon, so I hope I can get help.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Ominae said:


> Greets to all the members of PK. I've seen/read some info on Myanma-made small arms/military vehicles and I'm interested in them, especially with some of them getting recent exposure on TFB.
> 
> I'm doing some research on Myanma small arms and put it on a military encyclopedia website and I'm due to publish my first article, so I'm trying to find out when the MA-16 was publicly known.
> 
> Although future questions on the MA-1 series will come soon, so I hope I can get help.



yeah. it's ok. bro 
welcome to Myanmar defence forum. I think the old data of MA-1 series have been posted at the start of this thread. so u can find out yourself. but it was the old data and only applied on old MA-1 series. but now we're replacing with updated version of MA series and we dont have technical data of newer version. bro Dont worry u can still get the photos of them at the middle of this thread or u can ask from bro @tarpitz. 

bro @tarpitz htoo san tal lo ma htin bu lar. lat nat nge ko research lote chin tal so p lar lar tg nay tar new account twe nat.


----------



## Ominae

I plan to do both (The original MA-1 and the MA-1 bullpup) via Wikipedia (with references), but I'm holding it back to get those published online separately first to give them exposure since there's no English reference and I had to rely on Chinese sources (Though my Chinese is bad).


----------



## Devilduck

Aung Zaya said:


> yeah. it's ok. bro
> welcome to Myanmar defence forum. I think the old data of MA-1 series have been posted at the start of this thread. so u can find out yourself. but it was the old data and only applied on old MA-1 series. but now we're replacing with updated version of MA series and we dont have technical data of newer version. bro Dont worry u can still get the photos of them at the middle of this thread or u can ask from bro @tarpitz.
> 
> bro @tarpitz htoo san tal lo ma htin bu lar. lat nat nge ko research lote chin tal so p lar lar tg nay tar new account twe nat.


Ta dinn lar lar hnike nay tar htin tae. Tait yone ya tar ma hote buu.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> Ta dinn lar lar hnike nay tar htin tae. Tait yone ya tar ma hote buu.


dar nae so 3 yout shi nay p. 1 ku ku pae. mail ko lae lar lar tg nay tar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Aung Zaya said:


> dar nae so 3 yout shi nay p. 1 ku ku pae. mail ko lae lar lar tg nay tar.


Shor lite bro. A la garr ginn kg tway ha ha


----------



## Ominae

While I'm waiting on the side, has anyone heard of the MA-6 designation given to a pistol? I think I saw it in some Chinese blog page or something, I can't remember. I know that the MA-5 designation was given to High-Powers purchased from Belgium.

I'll wait to see if @tarpitz or someone can explain if the MA-5 MK II (Glock 17 clone) has a MK I version. I saw the photos here and I can't get a good look at the markings aside from the Tatmadaw insignia.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Commander in Chief visit to PH navy seal. he was seriously checking what PH navy seal so we can hope to upgrade our seal like that. moreover, potential small arm deal can be followed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> Commander in Chief visit to PH navy seal. he was seriously checking what PH navy seal so we can hope to upgrade our seal like that. moreover, potential small arm deal can be followed.
> View attachment 492220
> View attachment 492219
> View attachment 492218


He is Chief of Training I think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> He is Chief of Training I think.


ha ha yes. i missed to check his face.  
what is ur view for this trip ? what can we learn them ? i think we can hope the advanced gear for SF and training facility...


----------



## Devilduck

Aung Zaya said:


> ha ha yes. i missed to check his face. [emoji14]
> what is ur view for this trip ? what can we learn them ? i think we can hope the advanced gear for SF and training facility...


It is a good sign that senior levels started to see the importance of proper gear for proper role.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ominae

I could chime in for small arms exports from Myanmar, but the AFP has better sources of getting their small arms.

----

Almost done with the MA-1 Mk. I/II article. I need to check on the differences between the Mk. I and II versions. Also, does the Tatmadaw use 30-round magazines only?

Same question with the MAS (Myanmar Army Sniper). 

PS - Is it the same thing to address them as MA-1 Mark I/II?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ominae

Double post to say that the MA-1 articles are now done (Both Mark I/II and III versions). I'll collect photos and perhaps more details. Though my pressing questions is to ask on the difference between the MA-1 Mark I and II versions. I want to emphasize that.

I'll do the MAS DMR later. 

@tarpitz


----------



## Aung Zaya

Ominae said:


> I could chime in for small arms exports from Myanmar, but the AFP has better sources of getting their small arms.


true. we have bought some small arms from PH. so this time we hope cheap and effective hybrid weapons by fusion of PH and MM tech as we had already discussed about it according to PH weapon company's statement.


Ominae said:


> Almost done with the MA-1 Mk. I/II article. I need to check on the differences between the Mk. I and II versions. Also, does the Tatmadaw use 30-round magazines only?


if u have done , share with us in here. bro

MA-2 LMG
that one is MK-1 





with little mod. 




now 





MA-1 older version or MK1




now Mk-2


----------



## Aung Zaya

army training in 1990s.


----------



## Ominae

Aung Zaya said:


> if u have done , share with us in here. bro



I'll drop a message here. Although I just need to get the appropriate photos to show off the articles.

Although I do seem to notice that later mods on the Mark 2s appear to have a skeleton-type stock. Do they still have space for putting a cleaning kit there?

I'll make a note that some Mark 2 mods offer a cheek rest. Looks like green or black polymers are used. 

I surely will ask someone to give my drafts a read though. Any volunteers?


----------



## Devilduck

Ominae said:


> I'll drop a message here. Although I just need to get the appropriate photos to show off the articles.
> 
> Although I do seem to notice that later mods on the Mark 2s appear to have a skeleton-type stock. Do they still have space for putting a cleaning kit there?
> 
> I'll make a note that some Mark 2 mods offer a cheek rest. Looks like green or black polymers are used.
> 
> I surely will ask someone to give my drafts a read though. Any volunteers?


Hey mind sharing your previous works? I am interested in your research.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ominae

Sure. I'm waiting for the STK 50 MG article to be published. 

I have the word file though for now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Ominae said:


> I'll drop a message here. Although I just need to get the appropriate photos to show off the articles.
> 
> Although I do seem to notice that later mods on the Mark 2s appear to have a skeleton-type stock. Do they still have space for putting a cleaning kit there?
> 
> I'll make a note that some Mark 2 mods offer a cheek rest. Looks like green or black polymers are used.
> 
> I surely will ask someone to give my drafts a read though. Any volunteers?


i think i'm not good enough to do it. 
all i can provide is just supporting with some photos i have.


----------



## Ominae

That's fine. Photo evidence can sometimes help.

I'm just compiling them for the article prior to being released.

Anyone familiar with the bayonet used in the MA-1 Mk. I/IIs? Chinese sources indicate that they cloned the Type 81 bayonet.

----
UPDATE: Finally finished the drafts. Who can give it a read? I'll hand it to anyone who has time to do so.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Go Go. Counter - terrorism units in 2014.


----------



## Ominae

Aung Zaya said:


> yeah. it's ok. bro
> but now we're replacing with updated version of MA series and we dont have technical data of newer version.@tarpitz.



Thanks for that. Although I just want to chime in that someone in 2012 posted photos of the MA-1 Mk. IIIs online from the Defence Services Museum. The person who took the shots didn't get the stats included (or took notes), but I can see the designated names though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Good news ahead. bros  @tarpitz @Devilduck 
today our airforce chief discussed with Russia MOD. according to source, the meeting was successful and good news can be heard in next year. lets welcome our AF new member.  

















top candidate to replace with aging A5. 








Ominae said:


> Thanks for that. Although I just want to chime in that someone in 2012 posted photos of the MA-1 Mk. IIIs online from the Defence Services Museum. The person who took the shots didn't get the stats included (or took notes), but I can see the designated names though.


i think it has already been posted in here. just find in at the start of this thread. but it should be noted only the data getting from the photos which are taken in Museum are credible as u may see many data of fun boys which are just putting random numbers with a photo of gun above in the green frame.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> Good news ahead. bros  @tarpitz @Devilduck
> today our airforce chief discussed with Russia MOD. according to source, the meeting was successful and good news can be heard in next year. lets welcome our AF new member.
> View attachment 492587
> View attachment 492588
> View attachment 492589
> View attachment 492590
> View attachment 492591
> 
> 
> top candidate to replace with aging A5.
> 
> View attachment 492592
> 
> 
> 
> i think it has already been posted in here. just find in at the start of this thread. but it should be noted only the data getting from the photos which are taken in Museum are credible as u may see many data of fun boys which are just putting random numbers with a photo of gun above in the green frame.


Two things...
Second batch of Su 30SME and Su 25/39...



Aung Zaya said:


> Good news ahead. bros  @tarpitz @Devilduck
> today our airforce chief discussed with Russia MOD. according to source, the meeting was successful and good news can be heard in next year. lets welcome our AF new member.
> View attachment 492587
> View attachment 492588
> View attachment 492589
> View attachment 492590
> View attachment 492591



Alexander Fomin is Director of the Federal Service for Military-Technical Cooperation and also hold the post of the Deputy Minister of Defence of the Russian Federation. He is responsible for Arms Exporting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Two things...
> Second batch of Su 30SME and Su 25/39...


are u sure ? or just ur guess ?
but u know Su-25SM3 are likely being got. I just saw the page who posted about Su-30 with Myanmar flag before any official news was appeared made a cover of Su-25 with Myanmar flag about an hour ago(pic shown above).and Our C in C has already shown interest in Su-25SM3 and Su-39. He even made an official statement to send trainee to that school i think.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

Here is strategic tools for Myanmar Army
https://exoatmospheric.wordpress.com/2018/07/19/belarusian-polonez-multiple-launch-rocket-system/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Can't wait to hear more good news. I think they should consider ATGMs as well. Air superiority is a good thing, but ground blockade with effective firepower against enemy armored vehicles is also what we need to consider.
By judging from some middle eastern conflicts videos, effective use of ATGMs can be a serious threat. 
Even in COIN ops, we can utilize them to neutralize enemy bunkers from safe distance.


----------



## Ominae

Good news. My article on the STK 50 MG is going to go live in a few days.

Although it looks like TFB has info on the MA-1 Mk I/IIs being able to use rifle grenades. Good thing I held it back in case there's new material. I remember seeing a photo of a Tatmadaw soldier with the BA203 and rifle grenade attached. Man, I didn't notice it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Ominae said:


> Good news. My article on the STK 50 MG is going to go live in a few days.
> 
> Although it looks like TFB has info on the MA-1 Mk I/IIs being able to use rifle grenades. Good thing I held it back in case there's new material. I remember seeing a photo of a Tatmadaw soldier with the BA203 and rifle grenade attached. Man, I didn't notice it.


Share us when it goes live. Lets appreciate it together.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> Can't wait to hear more good news. I think they should consider ATGMs as well. Air superiority is a good thing, but ground blockade with effective firepower against enemy armored vehicles is also what we need to consider.
> By judging from some middle eastern conflicts videos, effective use of ATGMs can be a serious threat.
> Even in COIN ops, we can utilize them to neutralize enemy bunkers from safe distance.


agreed. although we have enough air-launched AGTM and have already tested it , we will need thousands of them in case of war. and we can use another cheaper but effective way. that's carl gustaf. thanks to our geography, our country is surrounded by range of mountains. not suitable for heavy tanks instead more chances of light tanks and IFV to be used. in this case, carl govstaf is more than enough for their tanks and IFV and it's cheaper than any type of AGTM. requirements are also not much. just need to upgrade our production plant. so we can get as many as we need. i think it would be bigger threat for our potential enemy than limited amount of AGTM.


----------



## Ominae

No problem. I included a blurb about the Tatmadaw adopting it to replace the M2s. I also mentioned that photos of it surfaced in 2014.

I got a photo from FB somewhere on a Myanmar airborne commando with the MA-3 Mk. III.

Of course if I'm wrong, feel free to let me know.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Ominae said:


> No problem. I included a blurb about the Tatmadaw adopting it to replace the M2s. I also mentioned that photos of it surfaced in 2014.
> 
> I got a photo from FB somewhere on a Myanmar airborne commando with the MA-3 Mk. III.
> 
> Of course if I'm wrong, feel free to let me know.
> 
> View attachment 492904


ture.!! the gun is Ma-3 mk3. u can also see them in post #1878.


----------



## Ominae

Thanks.

You know the formal name of the airborne regiment in the Tatmadaw?

Also, is it Special Operation Task Force or Special Operations Task Force? I don't know which one is correct, but I see the first one being used in English-language materials.


----------



## Devilduck

Ominae said:


> Thanks.
> 
> You know the formal name of the airborne regiment in the Tatmadaw?
> 
> Also, is it Special Operation Task Force or Special Operations Task Force? I don't know which one is correct, but I see the first one being used in English-language materials.


I heard them being called random burmese name. If they are related to air, we use 'lai tat a htoo tat pwe', which means Air Force Commando.


----------



## polanski

Few weeks ago @Aung Zaya asked me about Fighter Jet that can perform COIN role. I think you have an answer. L-159E can do the job but F/A-259 would be better if you can get it Czech Republic. 
you will be able to save cost and effort to deploy L-159E easily. I am guessing Czech is a friendly nation to Myanmar. In fact
F/A-259 or L-159E is better armed than most Bangladeshi Aircraft. The fighter jet can fire American, Israeli or South African munitions. Win-Win for MAF.


----------



## Aung Zaya

polanski said:


> Few weeks ago @Aung Zaya asked me about Fighter Jet that can perform COIN role. I think you have an answer. L-159E can do the job but F/A-259 would be better if you can get it Czech Republic.
> you will be able to save cost and effort to deploy L-159E easily. I am guessing Czech is a friendly nation to Myanmar. In fact
> F/A-259 or L-159E is better armed than most Bangladeshi Aircraft. The fighter jet can fire American, Israeli or South African munitions. Win-Win for MAF.


agreed. bro
seem no need to L-159E anymore as we 're likely getting one of the best aircraft for COIN mission. bro


----------



## Aung Zaya

Football can cause everything. 
Myanmar supporter from Indonesia in today Myanmar-Iran match.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

Today meeting with MoD of Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Военно-техническое сотрудничество – ключевая составляющая российско-мьянманских отношений, отметил Министр обороны РФ генерал армии Сергей Шойгу на встрече с главнокомандующим Вооруженными силами Мьянмы, старшим генералом Мин Аунг Хлайном на полях МВТФ «Армия-2018»

«Рассматриваем Мьянму в качестве стратегического партнера России в Юго-Восточной Азии и Азиатско-Тихоокеанском регионе, - сказал Сергей Шойгу. – С учетом формата нашей сегодняшней встречи предлагаю кратко обменяться мнениями по первоочередным вопросам двустороннего военного и военно-технического сотрудничества».

Мин Аунг Хлайн отметил, что военное и военно-техническое сотрудничество России и Мьянмы укрепляется из года в год. «Мне приятно отметить, что наша команда участвовала в Армейских международных играх. Для нас участие в этих соревнованиях дает огромную базу для получения опыта по взаимодействию с российской армией», - добавил он.

#Минобороны #Шойгу #Армия2018 #Мьянма #МВТФ #МеждународнаяДеятельность

Military-technical cooperation is a key component of the Russian-Myanmar relations, Defense Minister of the Russian Federation, General of the Army Sergei Shoigu, said at a meeting with the Commander-in-Chief of the Armed Forces of Myanmar, Senior General Ming Aung Hlin on the fields of the Army 2018

"We are considering Myanmar as Russia's strategic partner in Southeast Asia and the Asia-Pacific region," said Sergei Shoigu. "Taking into account the format of our today's meeting, I propose to briefly exchange views on the priority issues of bilateral military and military-technical cooperation."

Min Aung Khlayn noted that the military and military-technical cooperation between Russia and Myanmar has been strengthening from year to year. "I am pleased to note that our team participated in the Army international games. For us, participating in these competitions provides a tremendous base for gaining experience in dealing with the Russian army, "he added.


#Ministry of Defense #Shoigu #Army2018 #Myanmar
#MVTF #Helicopters

from MoD of Russia FB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

By judging from the video of C in C facebook, our c in c have a great relation with russian MOD Shoigu. And russian media recently reported more about technological cooperation between the two countries.

And I might be wrong because of the google translate, the russian reporter Dmitry Serge*ve* said in his article that we are trying to produce our own military aircraft.
I hope we are gonna produce our own military aircraft in the near future bro.

What are your thoughts on that bro @Aung Zaya @tarpitz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

MyintMyat said:


> By judging from the video of C in C facebook, our c in c have a great relation with russian MOD Shoigu. And russian media recently reported more about technological cooperation between the two countries.
> 
> And I might be wrong because of the google translate, the russian reporter Dmitry Serge*ve* said in his article that we are trying to produce our own military aircraft.
> I hope we are gonna produce our own military aircraft in the near future bro.
> 
> What are your thoughts on that bro @Aung Zaya @tarpitz


seem he wrote the article based on the deal of JF-17 tot and the number of scholars attending in MAI. In my view, we need to make our economy stronger first and support to appear the successful private defence relating companies like those in Thailand and Indonesia. both developing own tech and getting tot need millions of money and time. also need a good partner and need to aim to export to others. if not , it wont be economy and it would be more expensive than its counterparts selling in the market. so we need to patience and should wait till our defence sector develop to produce own ones. if not, buying aircraft with full weapon package would be better and cost effective way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Aung Zaya said:


> seem he wrote the article based on the deal of JF-17 tot and the number of scholars attending in MAI. In my view, we need to make our economy stronger first and support to appear the successful private defence relating companies like those in Thailand and Indonesia. both developing own tech and getting tot need millions of money and time. also need a good partner and need to aim to export to others. if not , it wont be economy and it would be more expensive than its counterparts selling in the market. so we need to patience and should wait till our defence sector develop to produce own ones. if not, buying aircraft with full weapon package would be better and cost effective way.


Totally agree with you brother. Private defence sector is a must. Even if army do not allow firearm manufacturing, at least body armor, plate career, ammo pouches, army boots and many other stuffs can be easily handled by public. More thinking brain = more innovation. To be honest i do not like the look of standard issued kevlar armors made by DI. 

Plane building is something we need to lay foundation for now but starting the project will be costly as you mentioned. Instead we can go for armored carriers and ground vehicles first or we can make the MAV prototypes come real.

In my opinion, our country got decent/sustainable lathe industry and there are many smart people out there who had been in the industry for decades. Utilizing those individuals with tatmadaw technology together with army engineers can come up with a decent APC or IFV.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ominae

Hello peeps.

My first article is now online here.

Has some info on the Tatmadaw using it. Thank you, open source research.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Ominae said:


> Hello peeps.
> 
> My first article is now online here.
> 
> Has some info on the Tatmadaw using it. Thank you, open source research.


Thats a nice one mate. Keep up with a hard work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ominae

No problem. Guess all the time doing fanfiction (hey, I'm trying to do original fiction too) and working as a research analyst paid off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> Totally agree with you brother. Private defence sector is a must. Even if army do not allow firearm manufacturing, at least body armor, plate career, ammo pouches, army boots and many other stuffs can be easily handled by public. More thinking brain = more innovation. To be honest i do not like the look of standard issued kevlar armors made by DI.


kevlar next generation is a lot better than the older ones. increase in protection and lighter. but as u know, still need to do a lot especially in design. in here, if we have developed private sector , we just go though with the tender work to get better quality with cheaper price. China defence industry is the best example i think. time to found the independent defence company which can collaborate with other defence companies in the region like PT and DTI.


----------



## Devilduck

Aung Zaya said:


> kevlar next generation is a lot better than the older ones. increase in protection and lighter. but as u know, still need to do a lot especially in design. in here, if we have developed private sector , we just go though with the tender work to get better quality with cheaper price. China defence industry is the best example i think. time to found the independent defence company which can collaborate with other defence companies in the region like PT and DTI.


Design is the thing i want to emphasize on. Tatmadaw kevlar, by judging from look, is not suitable for high intensity warfare. From my limited pleb knowledge, kevlar itself is not able to stop high velocity rounds. But according to what i have read, they seems to do their job and saves alot of lives during Laukking skirmish. 

Another thing I want to point out is the (ww2 era) ammo rigs. We seriously need to change that. From my observation, the current kevlar armor and the rigs are combo package. They put on the kevlar first, then put on their rig. The way the troops wear their rigs is not very tactical i would say. It obviously limit their speed reloading stance and many others. It may be fine for conventional hill/jungle battles, but for urban warfare it might be a bit of disadvantage. (Just my opinion)

I realised the MOLLE webbing on the new generation kevlar armors. But i do not see the chest ammo pouches. MOLLE and chest pouches are suppose to be husband and wife. It's a waste of money to add extra layers on the body armor and not utilizing it with proper gear. Our troops need proper plate carrier instead of this hybrid stuff. 

At the end of the day, Kar Chote is giving himself a frequent visit to Russia. Hope he see the necessities and initiate the change. 

"Pyaung Lae Chain Tan B" 
Hak hak

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Devilduck said:


> Design is the thing i want to emphasize on. Tatmadaw kevlar, by judging from look, is not suitable for high intensity warfare. From my limited pleb knowledge, kevlar itself is not able to stop high velocity rounds. But according to what i have read, they seems to do their job and saves alot of lives during Laukking skirmish.
> 
> Another thing I want to point out is the (ww2 era) ammo rigs. We seriously need to change that. From my observation, the current kevlar armor and the rigs are combo package. They put on the kevlar first, then put on their rig. The way the troops wear their rigs is not very tactical i would say. It obviously limit their speed reloading stance and many others. It may be fine for conventional hill/jungle battles, but for urban warfare it might be a bit of disadvantage. (Just my opinion)
> 
> I realised the MOLLE webbing on the new generation kevlar armors. But i do not see the chest ammo pouches. MOLLE and chest pouches are suppose to be husband and wife. It's a waste of money to add extra layers on the body armor and not utilizing it with proper gear. Our troops need proper plate carrier instead of this hybrid stuff.
> 
> At the end of the day, Kar Chote is giving himself a frequent visit to Russia. Hope he see the necessities and initiate the change.
> 
> "Pyaung Lae Chain Tan B"
> Hak hak



New lighter and stronger kevlar vest with add on armour plate are being issued to the frontline units since 2017. Also the new design nylon rigss are being in produced. 
There are alot of ongoing modernization programme. Signal Corps just started production of Personal Role Radios for individual soldiers. DI is also preparing for the mass production of NVD and NVG including the night vision sights.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> Design is the thing i want to emphasize on. Tatmadaw kevlar, by judging from look, is not suitable for high intensity warfare. From my limited pleb knowledge, kevlar itself is not able to stop high velocity rounds. But according to what i have read, they seems to do their job and saves alot of lives during Laukking skirmish.
> 
> "Pyaung Lae Chain Tan B"
> Hak hak



bro no doubt the quality of DI product. can do their duty very well. but u know, really weak in in design. i doubt designers in DI had ever been consider about human factor. ? perhaps they dont know how to make the things more comfortable for the users. should substitute the chief of design department with other suitable persons. 



Devilduck said:


> Another thing I want to point out is the (ww2 era) ammo rigs. We seriously need to change that. From my observation, the current kevlar armor and the rigs are combo package. They put on the kevlar first, then put on their rig. The way the troops wear their rigs is not very tactical i would say. It obviously limit their speed reloading stance and many others. It may be fine for conventional hill/jungle battles, but for urban warfare it might be a bit of disadvantage. (Just my opinion)



sure. bro 
even WW2 equipment has better look than our today rig. and also need a good back pack which can contain MRE for a week and other things inside well. 



Devilduck said:


> At the end of the day, Kar Chote is giving himself a frequent visit to Russia. Hope he see the necessities and initiate the change.
> 
> "Pyaung Lae Chain Tan B"
> Hak hak



no doubt. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ominae

Doing some research a bit on the MA-6. I heard that it's designated for the SIG-Sauer P226 being used.
Can someone confirm if this is wrong? I found this out from the Small Arms Illustrated website years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myanmar Air Force commander flies Su-30SM fighter jet during Moscow visit*
Military & Defense
August 23, 0:23 UTC+3 
*The source said the general had flown as second pilot*
Share
16
MOSCOW, August 22. /TASS/. Myanmar Air Force Commanderf, General Maung Maung Kyaw, piloted a Russian Su-30SM fighter jet during his recent visit to Moscow, a source from the military-industrial complex told TASS on Wednesday.

According to the source, the commander flew the a*ircraft on August 17, at the Kubinka airfield west of Moscow. The source said the general had flown as second pilot. "Kyaw took turns with the first pilot, during the flight they performed several aerobatic maneuvers,"* the source said. *"The captain, a Russian pilot, gave high marks to the skills of the commander and admired his adapting to the aircraft almost right away," he added.*

"The general flew confidently and smoothly," the source added. Maung Maung Kyaw did not conceal his delight from flying the plane he had seen in the skies many times. He resolved to fly the fighter jet as Myanmar is planning to buy six such planes, the source added.

Maung Maung Kyaw visited Russia on August 12-18. In particular, on August 17 he met with Russian Deputy Defense Minister Alexander Fomin to discuss bilateral cooperation.

In January, Fomin said that when Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu visited Myanmar on January 20-21, an agreement was reached that Russia would supply six Su-30 aircraft to the republic.


More:
http://tass.com/defense/1018281

SM is going to be part of our striking force to clear potential threats from western neighbour. @tarpitz @Devilduck 
very delight to hear that Af commander still remember how to fly and can do even several aerobatic maneuvers in front of russia pilot without any mistakes.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devilduck

Aung Zaya said:


> *Myanmar Air Force commander flies Su-30SM fighter jet during Moscow visit*
> Military & Defense
> August 23, 0:23 UTC+3
> *The source said the general had flown as second pilot*
> Share
> 16
> MOSCOW, August 22. /TASS/. Myanmar Air Force Commanderf, General Maung Maung Kyaw, piloted a Russian Su-30SM fighter jet during his recent visit to Moscow, a source from the military-industrial complex told TASS on Wednesday.
> 
> According to the source, the commander flew the a*ircraft on August 17, at the Kubinka airfield west of Moscow. The source said the general had flown as second pilot. "Kyaw took turns with the first pilot, during the flight they performed several aerobatic maneuvers,"* the source said. *"The captain, a Russian pilot, gave high marks to the skills of the commander and admired his adapting to the aircraft almost right away," he added.*
> 
> "The general flew confidently and smoothly," the source added. Maung Maung Kyaw did not conceal his delight from flying the plane he had seen in the skies many times. He resolved to fly the fighter jet as Myanmar is planning to buy six such planes, the source added.
> 
> Maung Maung Kyaw visited Russia on August 12-18. In particular, on August 17 he met with Russian Deputy Defense Minister Alexander Fomin to discuss bilateral cooperation.
> 
> In January, Fomin said that when Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu visited Myanmar on January 20-21, an agreement was reached that Russia would supply six Su-30 aircraft to the republic.
> 
> 
> More:
> http://tass.com/defense/1018281
> 
> SM is going to be part of our striking force to clear potential threats from western neighbour. @tarpitz @Devilduck
> very delight to hear that Af commander still remember how to fly and can do even several aerobatic maneuvers in front of russia pilot without any mistakes.


Those birds will definitely look flawless in our sky.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Ominae said:


> Doing some research a bit on the MA-6. I heard that it's designated for the SIG-Sauer P226 being used.
> Can someone confirm if this is wrong? I found this out from the Small Arms Illustrated website years ago.


Nope. MA 6 is 120 mm mortar and MA 6 Mk 2 is 120 mm Extended Range Mortar.

Pistol is MA 5 Mk 2. It is a reverse engineered Glock 19 and nothing to do with SIG-Sauer P226.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> *Myanmar Air Force commander flies Su-30SM fighter jet during Moscow visit*
> Military & Defense
> August 23, 0:23 UTC+3
> *The source said the general had flown as second pilot*
> Share
> 16
> MOSCOW, August 22. /TASS/. Myanmar Air Force Commanderf, General Maung Maung Kyaw, piloted a Russian Su-30SM fighter jet during his recent visit to Moscow, a source from the military-industrial complex told TASS on Wednesday.
> 
> According to the source, the commander flew the a*ircraft on August 17, at the Kubinka airfield west of Moscow. The source said the general had flown as second pilot. "Kyaw took turns with the first pilot, during the flight they performed several aerobatic maneuvers,"* the source said. *"The captain, a Russian pilot, gave high marks to the skills of the commander and admired his adapting to the aircraft almost right away," he added.*
> 
> "The general flew confidently and smoothly," the source added. Maung Maung Kyaw did not conceal his delight from flying the plane he had seen in the skies many times. He resolved to fly the fighter jet as Myanmar is planning to buy six such planes, the source added.
> 
> Maung Maung Kyaw visited Russia on August 12-18. In particular, on August 17 he met with Russian Deputy Defense Minister Alexander Fomin to discuss bilateral cooperation.
> 
> In January, Fomin said that when Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu visited Myanmar on January 20-21, an agreement was reached that Russia would supply six Su-30 aircraft to the republic.
> 
> 
> More:
> http://tass.com/defense/1018281
> 
> SM is going to be part of our striking force to clear potential threats from western neighbour. @tarpitz @Devilduck
> very delight to hear that Af commander still remember how to fly and can do even several aerobatic maneuvers in front of russia pilot without any mistakes.


Deadly Arrows for our neighours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ominae

tarpitz said:


> Nope. MA 6 is 120 mm mortar and MA 6 Mk 2 is 120 mm Extended Range Mortar.
> 
> Pistol is MA 5 Mk 2. It is a reverse engineered Glock 19 and nothing to do with SIG-Sauer P226.



Good to hear. I swore that the shape did look like a Glock 17. But if you say so.

Are there any further pics of the MA-5 Mk 2? I only saw pics here that were uploaded on the net since 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

Today, Myanmar Commander in Chief met with Ph.d and D.sc doctoral students of Myanmar army at D. Mendeleev University of Chemical Technology of Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tagaung

Aung Zaya said:


> seem he wrote the article based on the deal of JF-17 tot and the number of scholars attending in MAI. In my view, we need to make our economy stronger first and support to appear the successful private defence relating companies like those in Thailand and Indonesia. both developing own tech and getting tot need millions of money and time. also need a good partner and need to aim to export to others. if not , it wont be economy and it would be more expensive than its counterparts selling in the market. so we need to patience and should wait till our defence sector develop to produce own ones. if not, buying aircraft with full weapon package would be better and cost effective way.



I agree with you bro. we first got to develop relating industries such as automotive industries and tech industries first and then go from there. We have to pull out our majority of work force from agricultural industries and head to modern industrial country. By the way bro, I am quoting from the article named "Азиатский вектор дружбы: почему сотрудничество России и Мьянмы крепнет год от года".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

Aung Zaya said:


> Today, Myanmar Commander in Chief met with Ph.d and D.sc doctoral students of Myanmar army at D. Mendeleev University of Chemical Technology of Russia.
> View attachment 494033



I did't know we have so many doctoral students in Russia bro. By the way, what subjects are they studying bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MyintMyat said:


> I did't know we have so many doctoral students in Russia bro. By the way, what subjects are they studying bro?


in many area. bro 
naval field, chemical engineering, nuclear power , logistic, aviation and so on. bro according to russian media, only for nuclear sector, we had sent more than 600 scholars within 10-year period. with this rate , we should have seen more than this. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MyintMyat said:


> I agree with you bro. we first got to develop relating industries such as automotive industries and tech industries first and then go from there. We have to pull out our majority of work force from agricultural industries and head to modern industrial country. By the way bro, I am quoting from the article named "Азиатский вектор дружбы: почему сотрудничество России и Мьянмы крепнет год от года".


seem are u one of them ? bro 
u look very familiar with Russian language.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Join Myanmar AF.  lol

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aung Zaya

MBT -2000 Stimulator room of MAC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tagaung

Aung Zaya said:


> seem are u one of them ? bro
> u look very familiar with Russian language.



I wish bro. I am just a guy who wants our country to be modern and strong. 
By the way bro, do you have any update on the frigate that we are currently constructing? It have been quite some time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MyintMyat said:


> I wish bro. I am just a guy who wants our country to be modern and strong.
> By the way bro, do you have any update on the frigate that we are currently constructing? It have been quite some time.


according to some source, the hull is almost finished. perhaps u might see it in coming navy birthday which will be held in this december. but as u know, it will take time to see it with full weapon system. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> according to some source, the hull is almost finished. perhaps u might see it in coming navy birthday which will be held in this december. but as u know, it will take time to see it with full weapon system. bro


As far as I know, the biggest challenge was to get the right engine. That's why building of the frigate was delayed for few month. After the Crimea crisis, Ukarine stopped selling ship engines to Russia. And Russia just started production of theie own ship engines only after 2017. First few engines are already supplied to Russian ships. For that reason we had to wait for almost a year. But finally everything was resolved and CODAG engines are ready for us.
Another good news is that first 63 metre ASW ship will be lauched within this year. For the first time in kour history, water jet engines will be installed on those ASW ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khanasifm

Is the first batch of 4 or so part of first order of 16 jf-17’now delivered ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> As far as I know, the biggest challenge was to get the right engine. That's why building of the frigate was delayed for few month. After the Crimea crisis, Ukarine stopped selling ship engines to Russia. And Russia just started production of theie own ship engines only after 2017. First few engines are already supplied to Russian ships. For that reason we had to wait for almost a year. But finally everything was resolved and CODAG engines are ready for us.


i think it has been delayed, may be, a year. if we count the year after our last frigate commissioned , at least 3 years already passed. and there is no sign to come out even at the end of this year. i cant wait to see it. 



tarpitz said:


> Another good news is that first 63 metre ASW ship will be lauched within this year. For the first time in kour history, water jet engines will be installed on those ASW ship.


where did we get these water jet engine ? China ? bro 
hope to see it in coming navy birthday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

khanasifm said:


> Is the first batch of 4 or so part of first order of 16 jf-17’now delivered ??


i think more than 4. may be 6 or 8.


----------



## Ominae

My articles on the MA-1 family are due to be up soon.

Will keep you guys updated.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Ominae said:


> My articles on the MA-1 family are due to be up soon.
> 
> Will keep you guys updated.


waiting... bro
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Commander in Chief paid a visit to Thailand Navy Seal training school last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

USHUS-2 sonar being installed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khanasifm

Aung Zaya said:


> i think more than 4. may be 6 or 8.



Have not seen any new pic after delivery???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

Aung Zaya said:


> USHUS-2 sonar being installed
> View attachment 494453



this is a photo of some years ago, sonar made in India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

sahureka2 said:


> this is a photo of some years ago, sonar made in India


yeah. 
just collect as i thought i didnt see it here. bro 
and i heard USHUS-2 is considered as top candidate for coming frigates so it remind me of this.


----------



## Aung Zaya

khanasifm said:


> Have not seen any new pic after delivery???


there are no clear photo after delivery so far. bro 
some sources said they were deployed in Pathein base which means it's hard to get clear photos unlike Yangon Airport.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Yak-130 of MAF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tagaung

The following data is from Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI). 







How many Yak 130 did we ordered bro? Most of the news says that we ordered 12 aircraft. But I think we order 24 aircraft because we ordered 24 AI-222 jet engines which is used in Yak 130. Note that we ordered 16 RD-33
(mig-29 engine) for 16 JF-17.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MyintMyat said:


> The following data is from Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI).
> 
> View attachment 494602
> 
> 
> How many Yak 130 did we ordered bro? Most of the news says that we ordered 12 aircraft. But I think we order 24 aircraft because we ordered 24 AI-222 jet engines which is used in Yak 130. Note that we ordered 16 RD-33
> (mig-29 engine) for 16 JF-17.


basically SIPRI can not confirm the latest news and deals.bro it can be reliable for old deal and sometimes wrong even in figures or data of old deal. in my view, 12 is enough. we dont need such many trainers. we have to save them for procuring MRCA like Su-30SM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AMG_12

MyintMyat said:


> The following data is from Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI).
> 
> View attachment 494602
> 
> 
> How many Yak 130 did we ordered bro? Most of the news says that we ordered 12 aircraft. But I think we order 24 aircraft because we ordered 24 AI-222 jet engines which is used in Yak 130. Note that we ordered 16 RD-33
> (mig-29 engine) for 16 JF-17.


Yak-130 is a twin engined aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tagaung

Game.Invade said:


> Yak-130 is a twin engined aircraft.



Now i get it bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

Game.Invade said:


> Yak-130 is a twin engined aircraft.


I was youtubing about yak130 and saw one documentary stating yak130 can be programmed with different scenarios for pilots to simulate the dog fight, bomb run and such. If that is a case, will it be possible to customize into our own way, where we simulate hill top bunker bombing, close proximity bombing, manpad avoiding stances and other scenarios that we commonly see in past few combats in northern region. Not sure my question is a valid one, since all i know about fighter jets are they fly, they kill and they miss target occasionally LMAO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Silah_Report

Ominae said:


> Greets to all the members of PK. I've seen/read some info on Myanma-made small arms/military vehicles and I'm interested in them, especially with some of them getting recent exposure on TFB.
> 
> I'm doing some research on Myanma small arms and put it on a military encyclopedia website and I'm due to publish my first article, so I'm trying to find out when the MA-16 was publicly known.
> 
> Although future questions on the MA-1 series will come soon, so I hope I can get help.



Hey man, I'm the writer of those TFB posts that you speak of, would love to get in touch! miles@tfb.tv

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

SOTF with tactical helmet, plate carrier and Mk3 rifles.

Feel sorry for the people who became the victims of the flood.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

F14

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Angola officers trying Myanmar officer cap and looking with phone camera how he look like

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ominae

He looks drunk. XD



Silah_Report said:


> Hey man, I'm the writer of those TFB posts that you speak of, would love to get in touch! miles@tfb.tv



Holy crap. I did not expect the Silah to get in touch here. I'll see when my schedule from my volunteer time permits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Aung Zaya said:


> Angola officers trying Myanmar officer cap and looking with phone camera how he look like [emoji14]
> View attachment 495383


He's like 'A Ko, do u know da wae' lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ominae

The SOTF helmets are Ops-Core or clones from China?


----------



## Devilduck

Is it true that Pakistanis cancel the JF17 deal? I saw them circulating around social media these days.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> Is it true that Pakistanis cancel the JF17 deal? I saw them circulating around social media these days.


not sure. the original news was from march 2018. not up to date. bro even if they cancel the projects , we can order more Su-30SM. i would prefer Su-30SM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Aung Zaya said:


> not sure. the original news was from march 2018. not up to date. bro even if they cancel the projects , we can order more Su-30SM. i would prefer Su-30SM.


Thats nice bro.


----------



## tarpitz

Military Jeep production

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Aung Zaya said:


> not sure. the original news was from march 2018. not up to date. bro even if they cancel the projects , we can order more Su-30SM. i would prefer Su-30SM.


It was actually china who asked pk to cancel it.


----------



## Tagaung

TopCat said:


> It was actually china who asked pk to cancel it.



Can you provide a source for that? I think China has nothing to do with the cancellation. I think if there is a cancellation, it will be by Pakistan. Because being a muslim majority country and selling weapons to Myanmar will make Pakistani officials face with enormous political pressure.

P.S -- I always been critical of buying jets from countries with a start up aerospace industries such as Pakistan because there is a risk of being unreliable. But I can understand why our leaders choose this Jf 17, we don't want our Big neighbor to feel they are being left out in our military procurement plans. 
I hope this JF-17 deal is cancelled not suspends (according to some news) and we can move on to Russian equipment.

Some more photos.....

Bro @Aung Zaya these jeeps doesn't looks like Naung Yoe jeep. Are they new products ?


----------



## tarpitz

MyintMyat said:


> Can you provide a source for that? I think China has nothing to do with the cancellation. I think if there is a cancellation, it will be by Pakistan. Because being a muslim majority country and selling weapons to Myanmar will make Pakistani officials face with enormous political pressure.
> 
> P.S -- I always been critical of buying jets from countries with a start up aerospace industries such as Pakistan because there is a risk of being unreliable. But I can understand why our leaders choose this Jf 17, we don't want our Big neighbor to feel they are being left out in our military procurement plans.
> I hope this JF-17 deal is cancelled not suspends (according to some news) and we can move on to Russian equipment.
> 
> Some more photos.....
> 
> Bro @Aung Zaya these jeeps doesn't looks like Naung Yoe jeep. Are they new products ?
> 
> View attachment 496230
> View attachment 496231
> 
> 
> View attachment 496232


Those jeeps are X 2000 jeeps, not NY.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tagaung

do we also produce engines too, Bro? I saw some of them in the power point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

MyintMyat said:


> Can you provide a source for that? I think China has nothing to do with the cancellation. I think if there is a cancellation, it will be by Pakistan. Because being a muslim majority country and selling weapons to Myanmar will make Pakistani officials face with enormous political pressure.
> 
> P.S -- I always been critical of buying jets from countries with a start up aerospace industries such as Pakistan because there is a risk of being unreliable. But I can understand why our leaders choose this Jf 17, we don't want our Big neighbor to feel they are being left out in our military procurement plans.
> I hope this JF-17 deal is cancelled not suspends (according to some news) and we can move on to Russian equipment.
> 
> Some more photos.....
> 
> Bro @Aung Zaya these jeeps doesn't looks like Naung Yoe jeep. Are they new products ?
> 
> View attachment 496230
> View attachment 496231
> 
> 
> View attachment 496232


Jets were sold by china and without chinese consent pk would had never cancelled them. Besides if it were for umnah pk would had taken credit for it. It was actually China who asked PK to cancel it because China is already under huge international pressure for saving its dogs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

TopCat said:


> It was actually china who asked pk to cancel it.


 ha ha. so China is selling a wide range of weapons to us but asked pk to stop supplying JFs due to international pressure. seem need to upgrade ur brain.



MyintMyat said:


> P.S -- I always been critical of buying jets from countries with a start up aerospace industries such as Pakistan because there is a risk of being unreliable. But I can understand why our leaders choose this Jf 17, we don't want our Big neighbor to feel they are being left out in our military procurement plans.
> I hope this JF-17 deal is cancelled not suspends (according to some news) and we can move on to Russian equipment.


leave him. bro
i'm happier to see this. so we can move Russian or Chinese platform which will be more advanced. ordering more SU-30 or J-10 would be better than sticking to JF-17 anyhow.



MyintMyat said:


> I hope this JF-17 deal is cancelled not suspends (according to some news) and we can move on to Russian equipment.


i'm sorry for PK defence industry. we were the first customer of their unstable fighter project buying block 2 over $400m worth and potential buyer of block 3. so declining the project is big blow for their defence industry. not us. we just pack our money back and go shopping to Russia and China. i think they have already done.?



tarpitz said:


> Those jeeps are X 2000 jeeps, not NY.


why bro ? why they change so many type of jeep ? i would prefer the NY and Innlay. X2000 is too ugly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

So its JF17 not FC1



MyintMyat said:


> The following data is from Stockholm International Peace Research Institute (SIPRI).
> 
> View attachment 494602
> 
> 
> How many Yak 130 did we ordered bro? Most of the news says that we ordered 12 aircraft. But I think we order 24 aircraft because we ordered 24 AI-222 jet engines which is used in Yak 130. Note that we ordered 16 RD-33
> (mig-29 engine) for 16 JF-17.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

The issue is are we getting the refunds? Since we are the one paying for the engine according to what i interpreted from SIPRI report. I really wish we do not lose huge amount of money from this cancellation.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> The issue is are we getting the refunds? Since we are the one paying for the engine according to what i interpreted from SIPRI report. I really wish we do not lose huge amount of money from this cancellation.


no. they must refund for it. if they decline the deal , refund is for sure. if not , no one will buy their products.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Aung Zaya said:


> ha ha. so China is selling a wide range of weapons to us but asked pk to stop supplying JFs due to international pressure. seem need to upgrade ur monkey brain.
> .


Perhaps this article will give you some insight how China works.
https://thediplomat.com/2017/09/war-of-the-dragons-why-north-korea-does-not-trust-china/



Aung Zaya said:


> i'm happier to see this. so we can move Russian or Chinese platform which will be more advanced. ordering more SU-30 or J-10 would be better than sticking to JF-17 anyhow.



Ya and MM is the next Qatar sinking with petro dollars.


----------



## Aung Zaya

TopCat said:


> Perhaps this article will give you some insight how China works.
> https://thediplomat.com/2017/09/war-of-the-dragons-why-north-korea-does-not-trust-china/



anyhow , whether China asked or not we're happy to what is happening although the news credibility is doubtful.


TopCat said:


> Ya and MM is the next Qatar sinking with petro dollars.


whatever.


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> anyhow , whether China asked or not we're happy to what is happening although the news credibility is doubtful.
> 
> whatever.


JF 17 news is just rumour. Many JF 17s are already in Pathein and undergoing training.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 496318



1704 ? it's till in China ? bro


----------



## LKJ86

Aung Zaya said:


> 1704 ? it's till in China ? bro


I have no idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

LKJ86 said:


> I have no idea.


thanks bro. if u have more , please post here. bro


----------



## LKJ86

Aung Zaya said:


> thanks bro. if u have more , please post here. bro


You find some of them in the pics below:


----------



## LKJ86

Aung Zaya said:


> seem we're also getting B version. ? or just display the completed ones ? do u have any idea about that ?
> thanks alot for these amazing pics. bro
> if u have spare time , please update our JF-17 news here.


They are near JF-17Bs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

more pic for Innlay Jeep production line.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Cycle Macson said:


> Hmm, I cant enlighten your limp dick size brain...
> 
> @UKBengali @Bilal9 @Michael Corleone
> 
> Yo ma niggas, can you guys try to teach this mother renting monkey from genocidal pedo hub monkeyland of burma! That, monkey is an exclusively reserved slur for mongoloid peoples like him and his fellow burmese.
> 
> I failed...



That Tatmadaw sponsored Photo-op above is exclusive propaganda evidence to convince Myanmarese that their country is at the top of the tech chain for screwing together Chinese Jeep parts. At the rate of maybe one per day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

training in 1990s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

a visit to PH navy Seal training school.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

Aung Zaya said:


> a visit to PH navy Seal training school.
> View attachment 496594


Ph navy seals indeed showed a great performance during Marawi seige. Way much to learn from our ASEAN friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Aung Zaya said:


> nah. production line.


No country would find it economical enough to build a production line... design and build cars that they don’t export or sell to the public


----------



## Devilduck

Michael Corleone said:


> No country would find it economical enough to build a production line... design and build cars that they don’t export or sell to the public


Whether it is production line or assembly line why are you butthurt about it my man? Even if it is not a lucritive way of doing thing like you mentioned, it is all with our money for the protection of our sovereign land. Whether it is a production/assembly line of jeep or other stuffs, at the end of the day it is a learning curve for us to step up with our defence industry. 
You and your fellow bengili friends' aggressive attitude on this forum already gave us enough reasons to step up our defence game.


----------



## Devilduck

Cycle Macson said:


> Im not religious... [emoji38]
> 
> 
> OK I get it, you limp dicked ladyboys are jealous of our sexual power... [emoji38]
> 
> And, Bangladesh has better HDI than your pedo hub monkeyland burma!
> 
> 
> @UKBengali @Bilal9 @Michael Corleone
> 
> Ladybois are afraid of us...


Come up with a better constructive argurment my man. You sounds like 2 years old with autism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MiG-29 upgarding to SM by Russian and Myanmar technicians in one of Myanmar airbase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Devilduck said:


> Whether it is production line or assembly line why are you butthurt about it my man? Even if it is not a lucritive way of doing thing like you mentioned, it is all with our money for the protection of our sovereign land. Whether it is a production/assembly line of jeep or other stuffs, at the end of the day it is a learning curve for us to step up with our defence industry.
> You and your fellow bengili friends' aggressive attitude on this forum already gave us enough reasons to step up our defence game.


Because the same was claimed by Bangladeshis in that forum and Burmese and Indians began to correct and occasionally troll them for being ignorant so tit for tat. 
If some internet people pisses you peoples tits off... then god be with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ominae

Updating to say that the article on the MA AR family will be published soon. I realize that they may have errors/things I missed during my open source research.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> MiG-29 upgarding to SM by Russian and Myanmar technicians in one of Myanmar airbase.
> View attachment 496792
> View attachment 496793


@Aung Zaya Do Myanmar army have a commando unit and if so what's that called?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Gurkha13 said:


> @Aung Zaya Do Myanmar army have a commando unit and if so what's that called?


yes. chech out profile pic.  STF , airborne commando bro i'm on the way. i will post some more photos about them when i arrive.


----------



## Aung Zaya

STF 




airborne commando


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> STF
> View attachment 496971
> airborne commando
> View attachment 496972


@Aung Zaya when will Myanmar navy purchase submarines?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Gurkha13 said:


> @Aung Zaya when will Myanmar navy purchase submarines?


hopefully in next year. bro


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> hopefully in next year. bro
> 
> View attachment 497162
> View attachment 497163
> View attachment 497164


Did Myanmar navy take any steps to tackle the submarines of Bangladesh? @Aung Zaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Gurkha13 said:


> Did Myanmar navy take any steps to tackle the submarines of Bangladesh? @Aung Zaya


we already recieved significant amount of torpedo from India and China for this issue. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myanmar compete in China culture show in 2 min.
Kachin dance is awesome ..!!




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Mig-29 SM


----------



## Aung Zaya

*China signs CMEC MOUs with Myanmar*

By
Global Times
On Tuesday, 11 September 2018
Facebook Tweet Google +0 2 0







_Photo: Mizzima_

China has signed memorandums of understanding (MOUs) with Myanmar on the joint construction of the China-Myanmar Economic Corridor (CMEC), which analysts said is a further sign of Myanmar's willingness to integrate and benefit from the Belt and Road (B&R) initiative.

He Lifeng, chairman of the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), China's top economic planner, and Myanmese Minister of Planning and Finance U Soe Win, represented the two nations in signing the MOUs on Sunday, according to a statement published on the NDRC website on Monday. 

CMEC, an important part of the B&R initiative, is a 1,700-kilometer-long corridor that connects Kunming, capital of Southwest China's Yunnan Province, with three economic centers in Myanmar - Mandalay, Yangon New City and Kyaukpyu Special Economic Zone. The corridor marks the largest foreign investment in Myanmar in years, media reports said. 

"CMEC is an agreement that combines China's demands with the development impulses of Myanmar, allowing Myanmar's most developed regions to boost trade connectivity with China, while also providing China with an alternative way to transfer oil from the Indian Ocean," Xu Liping, an expert in Southeast Asian studies at the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, told the Global Times on Monday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myanmar received final batch of 80k6 family 3D SURVEILLANCE RADAR.

Operating frequency range : S
Maximum radar operation limits: 400km
in azimuth, deg : 360

Sample pic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Aung Zaya said:


> *China signs CMEC MOUs with Myanmar*
> 
> By
> Global Times
> On Tuesday, 11 September 2018
> Facebook Tweet Google +0 2 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Photo: Mizzima_
> 
> China has signed memorandums of understanding (MOUs) with Myanmar on the joint construction of the China-Myanmar Economic Corridor (CMEC), which analysts said is a further sign of Myanmar's willingness to integrate and benefit from the Belt and Road (B&R) initiative.
> 
> He Lifeng, chairman of the National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC), China's top economic planner, and Myanmese Minister of Planning and Finance U Soe Win, represented the two nations in signing the MOUs on Sunday, according to a statement published on the NDRC website on Monday.
> 
> CMEC, an important part of the B&R initiative, is a 1,700-kilometer-long corridor that connects Kunming, capital of Southwest China's Yunnan Province, with three economic centers in Myanmar - Mandalay, Yangon New City and Kyaukpyu Special Economic Zone. The corridor marks the largest foreign investment in Myanmar in years, media reports said.
> 
> "CMEC is an agreement that combines China's demands with the development impulses of Myanmar, allowing Myanmar's most developed regions to boost trade connectivity with China, while also providing China with an alternative way to transfer oil from the Indian Ocean," Xu Liping, an expert in Southeast Asian studies at the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, told the Global Times on Monday.


I think it is really a big news!

But why so low-key?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

LKJ86 said:


> I think it is really a big news!


yes. i'm glad to see this. it will connect the Kyouk Phyu SEZ and the majors cities of Myanmar like Yangon and Mandalay to Kumming of China. there is also a plan of several EZ and railways to be constructed along with corridor. the products of land-locked yunnan province can directly be exported via Kyouk Phyu SEZ. it's win-win for both countries.








LKJ86 said:


> But why so low-key?


MM dont want it to be a headline of western newspapers during this hard time. "u know who" can make some more problems in rakhine again or can threaten Myanmar with sanction. since oil pipeline project become opeational , long-time quiet rohingya problems was alive. first time was happened just after declaration of pipe line becoming operational. 2nd one was just after the final agreement of kyouk phyu SEZ in last year. perhaps gov dont want more pressure so they make it low key. i think.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Igla mount and EOD on corcette.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Igla mount and EOD on corcette.
> View attachment 498246


new design .? so total 6 misssiles ? bro 
they should try to increase the numbers of missiles. in war time, total 6 is not enough to shot down the incoming threats.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

There are rumors about Pakistan cancelling the deal of JF 17 to myanmar .is it true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khanate

Storm bombardier said:


> There are rumors about Pakistan cancelling the deal of JF 17 to myanmar .is it true




No.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Khanate said:


> No.


Are you from Myanmar ???


----------



## Khanate

Storm bombardier said:


> Are you from Myanmar ???




Neither are you.

Now stop derailling this sub and head over to thread that has all the information to bust this fake news.

*Read: Has Pakistan suspended JF-17 deal with Myanmar?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

?


----------



## Imran Khan

Storm bombardier said:


> ?
> View attachment 498318


in real world paksitan ia making more block-2 then PAF orders these are for costumers like myanmar nigeria etc . PAF ordered 50 block 2 while PAC is working on 52th block two in assembly line

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Navy seals with Nga man ( Sharks )

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> new design .? so total 6 misssiles ? bro
> they should try to increase the numbers of missiles. in war time, total 6 is not enough to shot down the incoming threats.


I like to show you electro optical device.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

tarpitz said:


> I like to show you electro optical device.


Hey i can finally reply.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> I like to show you electro optical device.



how about incoming new ships which is building now ? i think it has been a year. do u think they can show up in coming navy birthday.? bro



Devilduck said:


> Hey i can finally reply.


what happened to u ? bro got banned ?

Myanmar STF in BIMSTEC exercise in India ?




@Nilgiri welcome back bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Aung Zaya said:


> how about incoming new ships which is building now ? i think it has been a year. do u think they can show up in coming navy birthday.? bro
> 
> 
> what happened to u ? bro got banned ?
> 
> Myanmar STF in BIMSTEC exercise in India ?
> View attachment 498843
> 
> @Nilgiri welcome back bro.


Yes bro my reply was a bit aggressive last time so yeah. Reply blocked lmao.
Are those Sri Lankan soldiers?
Why are there only 4 MM soldiers bro?


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> Yes bro my reply was a bit aggressive last time so yeah. Reply blocked lmao.
> Are those Sri Lankan soldiers?
> Why are there only 4 MM soldiers bro?


nope. more are at the back. if u count from the right , start from fourth are Myanmar troops..
========================================================================
New Jeep Design

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

India and Myanmar troop in recent exercise.


----------



## Imran Khan

Aung Zaya said:


> India and Myanmar troop in recent exercise.
> View attachment 499188


its not indian solder is over reacting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

Aung Zaya said:


> India and Myanmar troop in recent exercise.
> View attachment 499188


Interesting guns. Does it shoot paintballs?


----------



## Aung Zaya

Imran Khan said:


> its not indian solder is over reacting





Devilduck said:


> Interesting guns. Does it shoot paintballs?


may be bro. 
more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Svantana

Aung Zaya said:


> nope. more are at the back. if u count from the right , start from fourth are Myanmar troops..
> ========================================================================
> New Jeep Design
> View attachment 498856


use Indonesian tyres? 
http://www.gt-tires.com/indonesia/


----------



## Aung Zaya

Svantana said:


> use Indonesian tyres?
> http://www.gt-tires.com/indonesia/


yes. bro 
but it's just prototype. design can change. may be bigger tyres needed from Indonesia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Burmese troops can be see alongside Sri Lankan and Indian ones around the 1.39 minute mark.

@Gibbs @Godman

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Devilduck

Nilgiri said:


> Burmese troops can be see alongside Sri Lankan and Indian ones around the 1.39 minute mark.
> 
> @Gibbs @Godman


Looks like Nepalese are pissed off with their army last minute ditch. Those guys really want to see their military in action.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Burmese troops can be see alongside Sri Lankan and Indian ones around the 1.39 minute mark.
> 
> @Gibbs @Godman


nice. bro glad to see our army taking part in international military exercise. 
but one question ? Myanmar , India and Sri Lanka is in the same group. ? i dont see other teams in the released pics.? bro like Thailand or Nepal ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Sharks line up

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> nice. bro glad to see our army taking part in international military exercise.
> but one question ? Myanmar , India and Sri Lanka is in the same group. ? i dont see other teams in the released pics.? bro like Thailand or Nepal ?



Nepal pulled out at last moment (they have a political showmanship going on with India right now) and was only observer. Thailand also opted only to be observer:

http://www.atimes.com/article/nepal-thailand-only-observers-at-bimstec-military-exercise/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## polanski

Aung Zaya said:


> Join Myanmar AF.  lol
> View attachment 494231
> View attachment 494232
> View attachment 494233


I may have to visit there one day. Who's she?


----------



## Tagaung

Burmese translation... Part 3 





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> Ready to Go..!!
> View attachment 488134


@Aung Zaya can you please post some pictures of the navy seal of Myanmar?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ominae

Haven't been back in a while since I found some photos of Myanma small arms with a digital camera date stamp while doing some research.





















Not sure if the date stamp is legit, although it tells the story of when the Mk IIIs were first on display. Would like to get help for some confirmation one way or the other since it's dated on 2009.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

the very last moments of our fallen brave Muslim soldier ... RIP




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myanma thaing ( Martial Art ) in Russia.













if can read in Russian ,
http://choy-crushalo.ru/










*Bando*
Categorized in Thaing Martial Arts, Country of Origin is: Burma


*The Thaing | What is Thaing | Thaing Overview | Bando | Banshay | Lethwei | Naban*

Bando a self-defense martial art from Burma. The earliest meanings of Bando were “self-discipline, self-development, and self-improvement”.

Later, it came to mean, “self-protection, or self-defense”. Bando includes the empty-hands methods and animal forms: eagle, bull, cobra, panther, monkey, etc. Various bando arts are still very popular in Burma, especially among scholars. There are great number of schools and styles.

*The main branches are:*


Nan twin thaing (Royal Palace style)
Pyompya thaing (School of the ”hard-soft way”)
Neganadai thaing (Snake style)
Shan thaing, a martial art influenced by Chinese styles (Shan province is close to the Chinese border).
Tiger’s defenseBando’s origins are closely linked to Buddhist temples and their teachings, the temples also traditionally functioned as educational centres.

People from India, such as those who preached Buddhism, brought their culture and martial arts to the Himalayas and Southeast Asia. The Chinese whom the Burmese once regarded as kin also influenced Burmese culture. The mix of Chinese and Indian martial arts, particularly the animal styles were what originally gave birth to bando.

*

The International Bando Association: *After WWII, Ba Than (Gyi), then director of physical education and athletics for the Union of Burma, tried to unite the techniques from the different bando styles and modernize them by founding a new Hanthawaddy bando system.

The International Bando Association was officially formed on March 9, 1946, in honor of those servicemen who fought and died in the China-Burma-India theater of World War II.

According to Donn Draeger’s Asian Fighting Arts first copyrighted in 1969: “In 1933 the Military Athletic Club was formed at Maymyo [sic?] in northern Burma by Gurkha Officers. By the end of the decade the club included Chin, Burmese, Kachin and Karen army officers. G. Bahadur, a Gurkha, was elected the first chairman of the club. Another luminary was Ba Than (Gyi) who was to serve twenty five years as Director of Physical Education of Burma before retiring.”

“…the International Bando Association, was established recently by Ba Than (Gyi) in memory of those who died in the China-Burma-India area for the allied cause in World War II. As such, it continues the work of the Military Athletic Club, which lapsed in 1948. It has of course a more international character, and Maung Gyi, its teacher accredited to the United States, is the son of Ba Than (Gyi). Maung Gyi a versatile fighter in his own right, having studied Chinese, Indian, Japanese and Western methods.”

*Bando in the U.S.: *Ba Than (Gyi)’s son was Maung Gyi. In the early 1960’s, formally began teaching Burmese bando at American University in Washington, D.C. In occident, of all there styles, the most popular and familiar is Hanthawaddy bando system.

The Bando System as taught within the American Bando Association today includes empty hand forms or kata as well as self defense, weapon forms or kata (Banshay), sparring, kickboxing (Lethwei), and grappling (Naban).

The American Bando Association incorporates 9 animal systems including: Bull, Boar, Cobra, Viper, Python, Panther, Tiger, Scorpion & Eagle. A student first learns the Bando basics, and begins to learn the animal systems at higher ranks. The basis for the Bando System is a 9X9 matrix of techniques and principals. The student is encouraged to grasp the underlying principals of the system, as a single technique may only be useful in a specific situation, but the principal the technique is built on, will be useful in many situations.

The American Bando Association Belt Ranking System includes the White, Green, Brown, and Black colored belts. Some schools also include a Yellow belt which is considered as an advanced White belt. A student may not test for his Black Belt until he/she has 5 years in the system. In order to progress to Black Belt, a student must exhibit proficiency in Empty Hand Forms, Stick Weapons, Edge Weapons, Sparring or Kickboxing, and they must pass a physical fitness test.

*

Training levels: *All bando schools start off by teaching the basic stances and the footholds. This preliminary stage of training lasts for several months and in some cases the first stage may continue for years, depending on the instructor or the style of bando being taught.

In the second stage of training, the bando student has to go through a series of blocking and parrying techniques. At the end of this stage, the student is fairly well equipped for defending himself against unarmed attackers,[citation needed] but he cannot be regarded as a full-fledged fighter.

The final stage involves the learning of offensive techniques. Before the student learns these techniques, the master makes sure that he will not abuse his knowledge.This cautious attitude towards the learning of the martial arts was probably derived from the Chinese tradition of martial arts instruction. There have been many cases of students abusing their acquired skills to the extent that sometimes the masters are threatened.

*Various names: *Animal names are used to denote some of the forms that can be found in Bando. This is probably from the influence of animal styles from China and India. There are forms called Boar, Bull, Cobra, Deer, Eagle, Monkey, Paddle Bird, Panther, Python, Scorpion, Tiger and Viper.

The names indicate the characteristics of the forms. Thus the Python form includes crushing, strangling and gripping moves while the Tiger form applies to maneuvers which involve clawing and ripping. The Viper form stresses flexibility while the Deer form has been given that name because it is meant to develop alertness in the bandoist.

Bando fighting generally leaves the initiative to the opponent. It is a style of combat that relies heavily on countering moves. Thus when attacked, the bandoist would first withdraw and then begin the counter-attack.

Bando attacks include much handwork directed at the body. But the bandoist does not neglect using the head, shoulder, elbow, knee, and foot for offensive purposes. Attacking the private parts is also a favorite technique with bandoists.

The techniques of bando fighting are learned mainly through the practice of forms and with partners. The final stage of mastery includes participation in contests, which sometimes end in deaths.
http://mardb.com/bando/
https://americanbandoassociation.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

Fifth gas discovery in Myanmar offshore Block A-6
CHAN MYA HTWE 24 SEP 2018





A deepwater offshore oil rig and accompanying support vessel. Photo - EPA



Appraisal well Shwe Yee Htun-2 has been successfully drilled with formation evaluation results indicating a gas column and net pay thickness that substantially exceeds prior expectations, according to MRPL E&P.

The domestic oil and gas firm said this equates to a track record amounting to 100-percent success with five gas discoveries achieved in five wells drilled in Myanmar offshore Block A-6.




The Shwe Yee Htun-2, an appraisal well in offshore block A-6, was tested to be able to produce natural gas, according to an official announcement from the Ministry of Electricity and Energy on September 22.



The well located at about 102 kilometres northwest of Pathein, Ayeyarwady Region, was spudded-in on July 20, 2018 by Dhriubhai Deep Water KG2 (DDKG2) rig. 



It reached reached a total depth of 15,912 feet (4,850 metres) in water depth of 7,628 feet (2,325 metres). The minimum total gross gas column based on wireline pressure data from both wells is now estimated to be approximately 787 feet (240 metres). Wireline formation evaluation also indicates that Shwe Yee Htun-2 encountered 131 feet (40 metres) of net gas pay.

This discovery showed a gas reservoir which is larger than expected, the company said. MRPL E&P is its Production Sharing Contract (PSC) operator.



As of September 22, drill stem test results indicate Shwe Yee Htun-2 achieving a flow rate of 50 million standard cubic feet per day of gas limited by testing equipment through a 40/64 choke. The well is now being plugged and abandoned as planned.

‘Our back-to-back ultra-deep water drilling campaigns in Block A-6 reinforces MPRL E&P’s commitment towards unlocking the energy resources.’ - U Moe Myint, MRPL E&P



“This discovery makes a very great potential to go to commerciality. We will have to discuss with JV firms and MOGE. It is extremely promising to go from commercial discovery to development. No new drilling will be made during this year. It is likely in the coming years. To carry on to development stage, negotiations will have to made with both MOGE and JV firms,” U Tint Swe, MPRL E&P’s executive director, told _The Myanmar Times_.

At this offshore Block A-6, exploring works have been jointly done between the companies – MPRL E&P, a Myanmar company that has 20 percent stake; Woodside Energy, an Australian company that has 40 percent stake; and French Total that has 40 percent stake.



“Our back-to-back ultra-deep water drilling campaigns in Block A-6 reinforces MPRL E&P’s commitment towards unlocking the energy resources necessary to drive further progress in Myanmar; energy resources that are necessary to meet the rapidly growing energy demand not only in our country but also in the Asia Pacific region,” said CEO U Moe Myint.

Among the offshore oil and gas exploration projects, Yadana, Shwe, Zawtika and Yetagun are now in progress. From these fields, a further two new potential blocks have been discovered, according to state-owned Myanma Oil and Gas Enterprise. 

The ministry will invite international tenders for up to 31 oil and gas exploration fields in early next year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Aung Zaya said:


> Fifth gas discovery in Myanmar offshore Block A-6
> CHAN MYA HTWE 24 SEP 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A deepwater offshore oil rig and accompanying support vessel. Photo - EPA
> 
> 
> 
> Appraisal well Shwe Yee Htun-2 has been successfully drilled with formation evaluation results indicating a gas column and net pay thickness that substantially exceeds prior expectations, according to MRPL E&P.
> 
> The domestic oil and gas firm said this equates to a track record amounting to 100-percent success with five gas discoveries achieved in five wells drilled in Myanmar offshore Block A-6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Shwe Yee Htun-2, an appraisal well in offshore block A-6, was tested to be able to produce natural gas, according to an official announcement from the Ministry of Electricity and Energy on September 22.
> 
> 
> 
> The well located at about 102 kilometres northwest of Pathein, Ayeyarwady Region, was spudded-in on July 20, 2018 by Dhriubhai Deep Water KG2 (DDKG2) rig.
> 
> 
> 
> It reached reached a total depth of 15,912 feet (4,850 metres) in water depth of 7,628 feet (2,325 metres). The minimum total gross gas column based on wireline pressure data from both wells is now estimated to be approximately 787 feet (240 metres). Wireline formation evaluation also indicates that Shwe Yee Htun-2 encountered 131 feet (40 metres) of net gas pay.
> 
> This discovery showed a gas reservoir which is larger than expected, the company said. MRPL E&P is its Production Sharing Contract (PSC) operator.
> 
> 
> 
> As of September 22, drill stem test results indicate Shwe Yee Htun-2 achieving a flow rate of 50 million standard cubic feet per day of gas limited by testing equipment through a 40/64 choke. The well is now being plugged and abandoned as planned.
> 
> ‘Our back-to-back ultra-deep water drilling campaigns in Block A-6 reinforces MPRL E&P’s commitment towards unlocking the energy resources.’ - U Moe Myint, MRPL E&P
> 
> 
> 
> “This discovery makes a very great potential to go to commerciality. We will have to discuss with JV firms and MOGE. It is extremely promising to go from commercial discovery to development. No new drilling will be made during this year. It is likely in the coming years. To carry on to development stage, negotiations will have to made with both MOGE and JV firms,” U Tint Swe, MPRL E&P’s executive director, told _The Myanmar Times_.
> 
> At this offshore Block A-6, exploring works have been jointly done between the companies – MPRL E&P, a Myanmar company that has 20 percent stake; Woodside Energy, an Australian company that has 40 percent stake; and French Total that has 40 percent stake.
> 
> 
> 
> “Our back-to-back ultra-deep water drilling campaigns in Block A-6 reinforces MPRL E&P’s commitment towards unlocking the energy resources necessary to drive further progress in Myanmar; energy resources that are necessary to meet the rapidly growing energy demand not only in our country but also in the Asia Pacific region,” said CEO U Moe Myint.
> 
> Among the offshore oil and gas exploration projects, Yadana, Shwe, Zawtika and Yetagun are now in progress. From these fields, a further two new potential blocks have been discovered, according to state-owned Myanma Oil and Gas Enterprise.
> 
> The ministry will invite international tenders for up to 31 oil and gas exploration fields in early next year.


After all these harsh times, this kind of news really give a big relief. Long way to go for our pyihtaungsu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> After all these harsh times, this kind of news really give a big relief. Long way to go for our pyihtaungsu.


yes. bro 
that's good that block A-6 is near Ayeyarwady Division not even Rakhine State. so we can hope more gas from other place. we have also potential to get more gas field in rakhine State too. bro 






Myanmar Scientist with a big pencil of Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Senior General Min Aung Hlaing inspects Defence Services Heavy Industry (Yangon)

Nay Pyi Taw September 25

The factory terminated car production for various reasons. But now it has resumed its work of producing cars which are required by the Tatmadaw and is striving to support the country in a way. The cost of a locally produced car is much lesser than that of an exported car. So, technological skill must be applied subject-wise to produce quality cars and parts. Moreover, technological skill must be relayed. The factory will be able to produce vehicles with prestige, said Commander-in-Chief of Defence Services Senior General Min Aung Hlaing at his meeting with staff of the Defence Services Heavy Industry (Yangon).

The Senior General, accompanied by senior military officers of the Office of the Commander-in-Chief, Commander of Yangon Command Maj-Gen Thet Pon and officials,inspected the industry this morning.

At the meeting hall of the factory, the Senior General heard a report on production of fire engines and vehicles for general use and bolts and nuts. In response, the Senior General spoke of the need to produce quality cars at reasonable prices and to run the factory at its full capacity, and looked into the requirements.

The Senior General and party then looked around the factory, inspecting, the assembling of fire engines and general-use cars . The Senior General also fulfilled the requirements.

After the meeting, the Senior General presented cash awards for the staff. The factory is producing 6×6 fire engines, 4×2 water tank trucks and 4×2 boxers . Plans are underway to produce 4×4 fire engines.
http://cincds.gov.mm/node/503

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Medical Mobile Team

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myanmar, Belarus seek more technical cooperation*

By
Mizzima
On Saturday, 29 September 2018
Facebook Tweet Google +0 0 0







_11th meeting of the joint Belarusian-Myanmar commission on military and technical cooperation on 27-29 September. Photo: vpk.gov.by_

Minsk is playing host to the 11th meeting of the joint Belarusian-Myanmar commission on military and technical cooperation on 27-29 September, the Belarussian Telegraph Agency reported quoting Vladimir Lavrenyuk, official representative of the State Military Industrial Committee.

The parties reviewed the current status of the projects and discussed the course of implementation of the activities set out in the final protocol of the previous meeting of the commission. “Both parties expressed satisfaction with the results of the military-technical cooperation between Belarus and Myanmar, indicated that the interaction is system-based and confirmed their mutual interest in the further development of bilateral military-technical cooperation,” Vladimir Lavrnyukl said.

The Belarusian part of the commission is headed by Igor Demidenko, First Deputy Chairman of the Belarusian State Military Industrial Committee. The Myanmar delegation is led by Deputy Defence Minister, Rear-Admiral Myint Nwe.

http://eng.belta.by
=======================================================================

According to some sources , Belarus is willing to provide some AD missiles technology with affordable price.. it's comfirmed yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## polanski

Try out this beast which can put all Cox Bazar and Chittagong in jeopardy. the best collaboration between China and Belarus. Low cost alternative to SY-400. 

https://exoatmospheric.wordpress.com/2018/07/19/belarusian-polonez-multiple-launch-rocket-system/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

polanski said:


> Try out this beast which can put all Cox Bazar and Chittagong in jeopardy. the best collaboration between China and Belarus. Low cost alternative to SY-400.
> 
> https://exoatmospheric.wordpress.com/2018/07/19/belarusian-polonez-multiple-launch-rocket-system/


sure. we can hope this type of system as we have good relationship with both countries. last time we got technology of small gedgets like night vision googles. so if CoC think big , SY-400 or this one is highly possible. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

polanski said:


> Try out this beast which can put all Cox Bazar and Chittagong in jeopardy. the best collaboration between China and Belarus. Low cost alternative to SY-400.
> 
> https://exoatmospheric.wordpress.com/2018/07/19/belarusian-polonez-multiple-launch-rocket-system/


Conventional warhead won't inflict much damage. Huge numbers of missiles will be needed for precision strike on hangers and runway at the same time. Like what the tomahawk did to syrian airbase. How many units you think we need to invest for such strike?


----------



## Devilduck

Aung Zaya said:


> sure. we can hope this type of system as we have good relationship with both countries. last time we got technology of small gedgets like night vision googles. so if CoC think big , SY-400 or this one is highly possible. bro


Bro you think those night vision stuffs seen on Seals and SOTF are locally assembled ones?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> Bro you think those night vision stuffs seen on Seals and SOTF are locally assembled ones?


Nope.bro
Factory is still under construction. Need a few years to get full load. Bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

Devilduck said:


> Conventional warhead won't inflict much damage. Huge numbers of missiles will be needed for precision strike on hangers and runway at the same time. Like what the tomahawk did to syrian airbase. How many units you think we need to invest for such strike?


The latest variant of Polonez comes with bigger bang for bucks. It comes with 480KG warhead. The most important factor is CEP just +- 2 meters within 285KM range. Polonez is designed to destroy hardened bunkers, airbases and infrastructures.
It has similar capability like American MGM-140 but one fifth cheaper. two batteries cost less than $150m with guidance, loader and support Vehicles.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

MiG-29 SM 





Black Squad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## polanski

New Delhi (Sputnik News) – The Indian Navy will set up meteorological facilities for the Myanmar Navy in its bid to counter Chinese influence in the Bay of Bengal. Until now, China had been the leading contributor to capacity building in the Myanmar Navy.



The Navy will also train personnel of the Myanmar Navy to operate the facilities. The decision came on a request made by a visiting delegation of the Myanmar Navy which is in the Indian capital.

An Indian Navy statement said the delegation has been asked to send a proposal to the Southern Naval Command to take up the request with higher authorities.
The Myanmar Navy is also exploring avenues for defense cooperation. The Myanmar Navy officers visited other training/simulator facilities at Kochi, including Flight and Tactical Simulator, Water Survival Training Facility and other training schools, as well as the Hydrographic Survey Unit.

“Towards fostering closer and warmer relations with Myanmar, the Indian Navy has always tried to strengthen defence cooperation with the Myanmar Navy by providing assistance, especially in the fields of training, weapon/ equipment sales and hydrographic assistance,” release said.

To counteract Chinese influence, Indian Navy has expedited collaboration with its Myanmar counterpart. It is likely to supply OPVs to Myanmar. A Damage Control Simulator built by the Goa Shipyard Limited was commissioned last year in Myanmar Navy. Myanmar Navy has chosen Indian sensors for its indigenously-built ship UMS Aung Zeya. For 3,000 ton Kyan Sittha-class frigates, Myanmar Navy has opted for sonar from Indian defense research agency DRDO. The HMS-X hull-mounted sonar is an export version of the HUMSA-NG meant for major Indian Navy ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> View attachment 502438


for those who always said Myanmar dont have any AA missiles and most of MiG-29 are grounded. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tagaung

S-125 missile being repaired ? or assemble in Myanmar?

I just saw this old photo on the internet. Bros, do you know information about our air defense back in the days?
I think if we have some sort of experience back then, I think it is possible that we are in the process of assembling air defense missiles right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

MyintMyat said:


> S-125 missile being repaired ? or assemble in Myanmar?
> 
> I just saw this old photo on the internet. Bros, do you know information about our air defense back in the days?
> I think if we have some sort of experience back then, I think it is possible that we are in the process of assembling air defense missiles right now.
> 
> 
> View attachment 502597


nope. it's the part of maintanance process. bro.


----------



## Aung Zaya

WA traditional dance. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Aung Zaya

Enchanted Myanmar




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Exclusive: Thailand and Myanmar are natural allies *

Thailand and Myanmar are natural allies Kavi Chongkittavorn A veteran journalist on regional affairs 2 Oct 2018 at 04:35 NEWSPAPER SECTION: NEWS 16 comments Prime Minister Prayut...

Please credit and share this article with others using this link:https://www.bangkokpost.com/opinion/opinion/1550414/thailand-and-myanmar-are-natural-allies. View our policies at http://goo.gl/9HgTd and http://goo.gl/ou6Ip. © Bangkok Post Public Company Limited. All rights reserved.
=========================================================================
it's worth to read and can highlight current level of Myanmar-Thailand relationship.


----------



## Devilduck

STF training with MAS

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## polanski

I don't give you treat all the time but I decided today you should have some treat. Not coffee or cake but I am sure you will enjoy the Article https://exoatmospheric.wordpress.co...h-airspace-can-belong-to-anyone-who-wants-it/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

polanski said:


> I don't give you treat all the time but I decided today you should have some treat. Not coffee or cake but I am sure you will enjoy the Article https://exoatmospheric.wordpress.co...h-airspace-can-belong-to-anyone-who-wants-it/


Is it your blog?


----------



## polanski

Devilduck said:


> Is it your blog?


Nope. I don't have time to do this sort of stuff. I rather have few drinks and enjoy my time at wherever I am traveling to. I follow this guy's blog. So when he publish an Article I get an email saying a new Article published.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## polanski

Myanmar showcased modernized Kvadrat-M Air Defence System on military parade.

The Kvadrat-M is an modernized Surface to Air Missile system developed by Belarusian company Alevkurp JSC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...oung-girl-killed-in-separate-crashes-10832514

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya




----------



## Aung Zaya

Locally Assembled Suzuki Swift introduced in Myanmar Plaza.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

Sino - Pak JF-17 found in Pathein Airbase. According to local source , at least 6 plane already based in Pathein Airbase and take regular training in every morning and evening. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/









So the news that claimed PK to stop providing JF-17 to Myanmar is just rumour. ?
@Imran Khan @django @war&peace





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Imran Khan

Aung Zaya said:


> Sino - Pak JF-17 found in Pathein Airbase. According to local source , at least 6 plane already based in Pathein Airbase and take regular training in every morning and evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 506166
> 
> So the news that claimed PK to stop providing JF-17 to Myanmar is just rumour. ?
> @Imran Khan @django @war&peace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


damn yesterday i searched and also check google eart to find any evidence .thank you so much man we did it welcome in thunder club 

@Aung Zaya open a new thread on this news

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> Sino - Pak JF-17 found in Pathein Airbase. According to local source , at least 6 plane already based in Pathein Airbase and take regular training in every morning and evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 506166
> 
> So the news that claimed PK to stop providing JF-17 to Myanmar is just rumour. ?
> @Imran Khan @django @war&peace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



JF 17 delivery is still in progress.
They are deployed in Pathein due to its proximity to the Bay of Bangal.
They are fitted with C 802 AKG and dedicated in maritime strike and anti ship role.
It is really a nightmare for some of our potential enemies. Their navy doesn't have any modern medium range SAM.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

tarpitz said:


> JF 17 delivery is still in progress.
> They are deployed in Pathein due to its proximity to the Bay of Bangal.
> They are fitted with C 802 AKG and dedicated in maritime strike and anti ship role.
> It is really a nightmare for some of our potential enemies. Their navy doesn't have any modern medium range SAM.



Thailand?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Imran Khan said:


> damn yesterday i searched and also check google eart to find any evidence .thank you so much man we did it welcome in thunder club
> 
> @Aung Zaya open a new thread on this news


Hey man if the rumor is true there can be problems in acquiring parts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

This is believed to be inside the hanger. I really do hope these new birds can stop unnecessary fatality with our pilots.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Aung Zaya

Marine Rouge said:


> Thailand?


nope. u know what he means. the one at the west. currently , the relationship of Myanmar and Thailand is at its highest ever in both military and economy sectors.


----------



## LKJ86

Devilduck said:


> Hey man if the rumor is true there can be problems in acquiring parts.


What do you mean?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

LKJ86 said:


> What do you mean?


There's a rumor spreading around about the jf17 deal being cancelled from Pakistan side so I worry about the aircraft parts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Imran Khan said:


> damn yesterday i searched and also check google eart to find any evidence .thank you so much man we did it welcome in thunder club
> 
> @Aung Zaya open a new thread on this news


sure. u wont see them. actually it's not officially disclosed by Gov. Gov is still trying to hide every news of weapon agreement in order to avoid mounting pressure on both Myanmar and Exporter country. that's why it was so long to get an evidence of JF-17 delievery i think. i'm also worried about Pak may also face local protest due to this news. whatever we are also very excited about this and hoping CM-400AKG along with it. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BERKEKHAN2

Aung Zaya said:


> MiG-29 SM
> View attachment 502222
> 
> 
> Black Squad [emoji14]
> View attachment 502223


What's their role ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Storm bombardier said:


> What's their role ?


First pic - Mig29s are the current backbone of our airforce and participated in several CAS role in the northern COIN conflicts although they are not intended for such duty.

Second pic - Elite naval diving unit of tatmadaw trained for many humanly impossible roles. Participated in several SAR missions and served as frontline unit during the extremist movement in Rakhine state.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Aung Zaya said:


> Sino - Pak JF-17 found in Pathein Airbase. According to local source , at least 6 plane already based in Pathein Airbase and take regular training in every morning and evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 506166
> 
> So the news that claimed PK to stop providing JF-17 to Myanmar is just rumour. ?
> @Imran Khan @django @war&peace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


@Deino ^^



Devilduck said:


> Hey man if the rumor is true there can be problems in acquiring parts.


there will be no issue for after sales or spares related to JF-17 sold to Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistani Aircraft

Congratulations to Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

By the way, is there any info and esp. a reliable source on which radar these Ruby-versions have? Is it still the older KLJ-7V1 or already the V2?


----------



## Imran Khan

Devilduck said:


> Hey man if the rumor is true there can be problems in acquiring parts.


man china pakistan are not west or usa do not worry about parts services training and upgrades

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## polanski

Bangladeshis are pissing on their pants. Maybe Bangladesh don't care as they have been already defeated, bounce of loosers!
Now you guys should aim for JF-17 Block III.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Aung Zaya said:


> sure. u wont see them. actually it's not officially disclosed by Gov. Gov is still trying to hide every news of weapon agreement in order to avoid mounting pressure on both Myanmar and Exporter country. that's why it was so long to get an evidence of JF-17 delievery i think. i'm also worried about Pak may also face local protest due to this news. whatever we are also very excited about this and hoping CM-400AKG along with it. bro


its all over paksitani social media sir and never see protests . BTW we are democratic country people have right to protest they can practice it .about CM-400 missile i will say it will be overkill

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

Congrats myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## polanski

@Aung Zaya 
As per this reference, JF-17 can be upgraded with KLJ-7A AESA radar. https://exoatmospheric.wordpress.co...7a-multi-mode-aesa-radar-for-jf-17-block-iii/

Have you upgraded the JF-17 Block II with KLJ-7A radar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Imran Khan said:


> its all over paksitani social media sir and never see protests . BTW we are democratic country people have right to protest they can practice it .about CM-400 missile i will say it will be overkill



ok ok. since our potential enemy's ships dont have decent anti-air capability , it would be enough if we can get even C-802AK 



polanski said:


> @Aung Zaya
> As per this reference, JF-17 can be upgraded with KLJ-7A AESA radar. https://exoatmospheric.wordpress.co...7a-multi-mode-aesa-radar-for-jf-17-block-iii/
> 
> Have you upgraded the JF-17 Block II with KLJ-7A radar?


since we have close relationship with China , it's sure China is always ready to provide when we can pay for that. but now it's not confirmed yet as our version is custom version called Ruby.


----------



## Imran Khan

Aung Zaya said:


> ok ok. since our potential enemy's ships dont have decent anti-air capability , it would be enough if we can get even C-802AK
> 
> 
> since we have close relationship with China , it's sure China is always ready to provide when we can pay for that. but now it's not confirmed yet as our version is custom version called Ruby.


it will be interested to see what weapons package Myanmar purchased with thunders  BTW whats this RUBY man  it was written on panels when they were being made in PAC

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

What are the chances of these birds being utilized in COIN? Are they intended for such operations and are they capable of it? Apologies if i sound ignorant, what are the main purpose of those JF17s? I know it's multirole craft but from digesting of all the information being discussed in the forum, it sounds more like a naval bird. I read from social media that Pakistan tested them successfully with BVRAAM few months back. That means this bird can also be utilized as front line interceptor? How about the ground attack capability? Mind enlighting me with details my enthusiast friends?


----------



## HRK

Devilduck said:


> I read from social media that Pakistan tested them successfully with BVRAAM few months back. That means this bird can also be utilized as front line interceptor? How about the ground attack capability? Mind enlighting me with details my enthusiast friends?


1-JF-17 is a multi role platform which mean It can perform Air to Air, Air to Ground, Air to Sea operation
2- It was first tested for BVR in China b/w 2005-2008 (I am forgetting the exact year right now) the BVR test about which you are talking was actually performed to test a *new *Facility to test weapons in Pakistan which we develop with China so _that BVR test was not conducted to test the BVR itself but to test the weapon testing facility_
3- It is fully capable of air to ground operations but for precision strikes targeting pod is required with guided air to ground weapons, in Pakistan we are using different pod than Chinese pod available (more than one pod are available) with JF-17, *as of now *it is not clear Myanmar Air force has chosen what weapon package and targeting pod with its JF-17M for Air to ground operations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

Devilduck said:


> What are the chances of these birds being utilized in COIN? Are they intended for such operations and are they capable of it? Apologies if i sound ignorant, what are the main purpose of those JF17s? I know it's multirole craft but from digesting of all the information being discussed in the forum, it sounds more like a naval bird. I read from social media that Pakistan tested them successfully with BVRAAM few months back. That means this bird can also be utilized as front line interceptor? How about the ground attack capability? Mind enlighting me with details my enthusiast friends?


Bro, you're trying to use a hammer to kill an ant. 
My honest suggestion is to use JF-17 to train hard to hit hard if a real war is broke between you and semi-professional idiot. 
You should prepare yourself to knock out vital infrastructure at the first hour any war. 
Buy A-Darter, R-Darter and Derby to deter any chances, I mean zero chance that Bangladesh can do anything at all. Ask Pakistan to supply Turkish targeting pods. 
Then use guided munitions and anti-ship missiles to knock out all other targets. 
BTW A-Darter and IRIS-T have the same capability to defeat air breathing targets efficiently. Key word "efficiently". Explore options whether you can integrate Israeli targeting pod domestically to make JF-17 more efficient killer. 

As far as COIN role, buy armed Wing Loong II and L-39NG to kill ants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ominae

Got some photos of female SOTF operators:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Cadets fron University Cadets Corps visited to Naval Base.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gandh brandi



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tagaung

Myanmar army training video 





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## LKJ86

The video of Burmese army's SH1: https://m.weibo.cn/3622879452/4305853018569227

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MyintMyat said:


> Myanmar army training video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


@Aung Zaya brother can you give me your facebook id. I would love to add you.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> *Exclusive: Thailand and Myanmar are natural allies *
> 
> Thailand and Myanmar are natural allies Kavi Chongkittavorn A veteran journalist on regional affairs 2 Oct 2018 at 04:35 NEWSPAPER SECTION: NEWS 16 comments Prime Minister Prayut...
> 
> Please credit and share this article with others using this link:https://www.bangkokpost.com/opinion/opinion/1550414/thailand-and-myanmar-are-natural-allies. View our policies at http://goo.gl/9HgTd and http://goo.gl/ou6Ip. © Bangkok Post Public Company Limited. All rights reserved.
> =========================================================================
> it's worth to read and can highlight current level of Myanmar-Thailand relationship.


Both Thailand and Myanmar are Buddhist countries so need to provoke war between two brotherly nations. As for Thailand they are also fighting the Malay Muslim insurgents Backed by Terrorist Malaysia in Southern Thailand. Hope they will also be victorious in destroying Malay terrorists in Thailand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 519686
> View attachment 519687


Do u know the detail of this trip bro ? some said deputy Commander in chief also visited Chinese defense Industries.


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> Do u know the detail of this trip bro ? some said deputy Commander in chief also visited Chinese defense Industries.


Very interesting indeed. The general standing next to the Vice C in C is the Chief of Military R & D.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

tarpitz said:


> View attachment 519975
> 
> 
> Very interesting indeed. The general standing next to the Vice C in C is the Chief of Military R & D.


After all the kilo class hoax are we going back to chinese toys?


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> After all the kilo class hoax are we going back to chinese toys?


no. Kilo is a must. Inspecting the sub is just a usual now. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

*Defence deal with Israel approved 

Myanmar is moving to strengthen its ties with Israel, with parliament agreeing on November 30 to the signing of an agreement aimed at closer collaboration between the two countries.*

Ties between the two go back to 1948, when both countries became independent. In 2013, they celebrated 60 years of diplomatic relations.

Deputy Minister for Defence Brigadier General Aung Thaw told the Pyidaungsu Hluttaw that the memorandum of understanding to be signed by the two countries would open up more defence opportunities for Myanmar. This is believed to be a reference to the embargo that prevents many countries from selling arms to the Tatmadaw.

Amnesty International has in the past accused Israel of selling Myanmar weapons despite arms sanctions imposed by the EU and United States.

U Khine Maung Yi, a Pyithu Hluttaw MP for Yangon’s Ahlone constituency, seconded the motion to sign the agreement, saying it would further cement the longstanding relations between Israel and Myanmar.

“[Prime Minister] U Nu was the first foreign head of government to visit Israel, in 1955. When Israel’s Prime Minister David Ben Gurion came here at the invitation of U Nu, he wore Myanmar traditional dress,” he said.

The MP said about 1500 Myanmar citizens had received training from Israeli farmers in irrigation and the application of technology to the cultivation of crops, and fruit and livestock. Israel had provided flood relief in the form of medicine, food, mosquito nets and water purification materials in Tharyarwady township, Bago Region, as well as money for rehabilitation projects.

Brig Gen Aung Thaw told MPs the MoU would benefit the defence sector of both countries, especially in the transfer of technology and information. “Myanmar will be released from limitations in meeting the needs of its defence,” he said. The agreement covered training military training and drill, security policies, management, and scientific and technological development.

Commander-in-Chief Senior General Min Aung Hlaing made a four-day visit to Israel in September, the first by a Myanmar military commander since Ne Win in 1959. Since then, the two countries have been looking for ways to further cement defence ties through a formal agreement. In what was described as a goodwill visit, he and other top brass toured air, naval and patrol bases.

According to his Facebook page, Sen Gen Min Aung Hlaing visited a number of defence manufacturers, including Israel Aerospace Industries, Elbit and Elta. Citing a Facebook post, Israeli newspaper _Haaretz_ reported that the Tatmadaw is apparently purchasing Super Dvora patrol boats, which the senior general tested during the trip.

Source MM Times

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Good news for MM members.
First batch of JF 17M are expected to be commissioned on MAF Day, 15th Dec.
Also ... A new anti-ship squadron to form in Pathein AFB with newly inducted JF 17M which are fitted with C 802AK.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## polanski

tarpitz said:


> Good news for MM members.
> First batch of JF 17M are expected to be commissioned on MAF Day, 15th Dec.
> Also ... A new anti-ship squadron to form in Pathein AFB with newly inducted JF 17M which are fitted with C 802AK.


Do you guys intend to procure targetting pod from Turkey?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ominae

Been a while, but I was waiting for the site's admin to update these articles since I got new info when I was researching...

http://www.military-today.com/firearms/ma1.htm

http://www.military-today.com/firearms/ma1_mk3.htm (Note that the top photo shown is the not the Mk. 3 version)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

INDIA / MYANMAR :- India to donate 6 HJT-16 Kiran jets to Myanmar ::

New reports from India says New Delhi has decided to donate six of its HJT-16 Kiran jet trainers to Myanmar.

The HAL HJT-16 Kiran is an Indian two-seat intermediate jet trainer built by Hindustan Aeronautics Limited. Used by the Indian Air Force for intermediate training for pilots.

It is used by the Indian naval aerobatic team Sagar Pawan and was also used by the Indian Air Force aerobatic team Surya Kiran until February 2011, when the team was disbanded after its HJT-16 Mk I and Mk II aircraft were diverted to train fighter pilots.

http://www.defenseworld.net/news/23819#.XAeNAV0VTIW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

The Ronin said:


> INDIA / MYANMAR :- India to donate 6 HJT-16 Kiran jets to Myanmar ::
> 
> New reports from India says New Delhi has decided to donate six of its HJT-16 Kiran jet trainers to Myanmar.
> 
> The HAL HJT-16 Kiran is an Indian two-seat intermediate jet trainer built by Hindustan Aeronautics Limited. Used by the Indian Air Force for intermediate training for pilots.
> 
> It is used by the Indian naval aerobatic team Sagar Pawan and was also used by the Indian Air Force aerobatic team Surya Kiran until February 2011, when the team was disbanded after its HJT-16 Mk I and Mk II aircraft were diverted to train fighter pilots.
> 
> http://www.defenseworld.net/news/23819#.XAeNAV0VTIW


To the Defence Services Museum?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

tarpitz said:


> To the Defence Services Museum?


yap they think we will gladly accept the jets. those jet are almost as old as myanmar is a country and are they giving us new ones or used ones.I would gladly welcome it if they were HJT-36


----------



## tarpitz

A number of new ships will also be commissioned on Navy Day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

tarpitz said:


> A number of new ships will also be commissioned on Navy Day.


I hope It include the F 13

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

tarpitz said:


> A number of new ships will also be commissioned on Navy Day.


JF17s are also rumored to be commissioned on air force day. Lets see what other surprises will be showcased.


----------



## tarpitz

Devilduck said:


> JF17s are also rumored to be commissioned on air force day. Lets see what other surprises will be showcased.


JF 17, ATR and Eurocopter for MAF and floating dock, some riverine ships and LCUs fot MN I think.


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> I hope It include the F 13


there is no such a thing like F13. bro


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> there is no such a thing like F13. bro


just hoping because F 12 and F 14 are finished but no sings of F 13


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> just hoping because F 12 and F 14 are finished but no sings of F 13


Still in progress. But wait for atleast 2 more years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

tarpitz said:


> JF 17, ATR and Eurocopter for MAF and floating dock, some riverine ships and LCUs fot MN I think.


Are those JF17s going to be under navy or airforce command? I might be wrong my brothers but i feels like we have been sticking to this traditional concept of all planes should belong to the airforce and all ships should belong to navy and etc. I think it will be less of a bureaucratic mess if we form different air branch under navy. Since those JF17s are dedicated for anti-maritime warfare (according to rumors) isn't it more effective for them to be under navy for more effective operation? At least we can save time doing cross branch report during war time.


----------



## polanski

Good news for you guys. Bangladesh managed to crash F-7BG. BAF has 20 days left for the year 2018 to crash one more aircraft.

https://www.thedailystar.net/country/news/baf-training-aircraft-crashes-tangail

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

MINN said:


> yap they think we will gladly accept the jets. those jet are almost as old as myanmar is a country and are they giving us new ones or used ones.I would gladly welcome it if they were HJT-36



Yah sorry about this "donation" (yes these are used, since we dont produce these anymore for a long time)....I don't know what India is thinking doing this. We should give our brother Myanmar something lot newer and better....or not give at all imo. 

I have feeling its for display purpose and maybe cockpit training/familiarisation officially...and maybe few other reasons unofficially.



Devilduck said:


> Are those JF17s going to be under navy or airforce command? I might be wrong my brothers but i feels like we have been sticking to this traditional concept of all planes should belong to the airforce and all ships should belong to navy and etc. I think it will be less of a bureaucratic mess if we form different air branch under navy. Since those JF17s are dedicated for anti-maritime warfare (according to rumors) isn't it more effective for them to be under navy for more effective operation? At least we can save time doing cross branch report during war time.



I think keep as Air Force, since that way yes its main purpose will be naval interdiction....but can use multirole scenario as they arise as well.

Myanmar maybe over time will get potent land to sea cruise missile platform (with C4I networking with Myanmar navy), and then JF-17 can easily transition into more traditional AF role.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## polanski

Nilgiri said:


> Yah sorry about this "donation" (yes these are used, since we dont produce these anymore for a long time)....I don't know what India is thinking doing this. We should give our brother Myanmar something lot newer and better....or not give at all imo.
> 
> I have feeling its for display purpose and maybe cockpit training/familiarisation officially...and maybe few other reasons unofficially.
> 
> 
> 
> I think keep as Air Force, since that way yes its main purpose will be naval interdiction....but can use multirole scenario as they arise as well.
> 
> Myanmar maybe over time will get potent land to sea cruise missile platform (with C4I networking with Myanmar navy), and then JF-17 can easily transition into more traditional AF role.


Agreed. I just to want few though.
MAF is in a good shape now. MAF can look toward some European nations, South Africa and Israel to enhance deep strike capability inside neighboring country.
1. C4ISR from Denel Dynamics, Rafael Defense and Leonardo
2. Aerial Combat Capability such as A-Darter, Derby and R-darter
3. Anti-radiation and precision strike capability from Denel Dynamics
4. Training from Israel

Check whether Rafael Sky shield can be integrated with JF-17 locally that will completely jam Bangladesh Navy and Air Guard. Sky shield will make Bangladesh Navy and Air Shield like a duck. Sky Shield can jam modern search radar and FCR. Sky Shield successfully jammed Pantsir, Buk and S-400. 

https://exoatmospheric.wordpress.co...riumf-is-not-rocket-science-but-sead-science/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

India - Myanmar friendship + Brotherhood 

@Aung Zaya

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MINN said:


> yap they think we will gladly accept the jets. those jet are almost as old as myanmar is a country and are they giving us new ones or used ones.I would gladly welcome it if they were HJT-36


HJT-36 also suffers from some technical issues and was deemed unfit fir service and was dropped by india.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Yah sorry about this "donation" (yes these are used, since we dont produce these anymore for a long time)....I don't know what India is thinking doing this. We should give our brother Myanmar something lot newer and better....or not give at all imo.
> 
> I have feeling its for display purpose and maybe cockpit training/familiarisation officially...and maybe few other reasons unofficially.


i also feel like that. bro 
India already gave much more aids like military ambulances and many other things and I'm really appreciated. But I dont understand this move. 1 is enoungh for display unit in museum. Instead , I would be glad even something more useful. bro



Nilgiri said:


> India - Myanmar friendship + Brotherhood
> 
> @Aung Zaya


we heard something big coming from India. I'm so exciting for our navy birthday although the news is yet to be comfirmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

JF 17 enter service.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

@Chinese-Dragon @Shotgunner51 @Imran Khan @Maxpane @dy1022 @TaiShang and other Chinese and Pak members.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Maxpane

Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 526640
> 
> 
> @Chinese-Dragon @Shotgunner51 @Imran Khan @Maxpane @dy1022 @TaiShang and other Chinese and Pak members.


Beautiful sir

Congrats you for getting a beast in you air force

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 526640
> 
> 
> @Chinese-Dragon @Shotgunner51 @Imran Khan @Maxpane @dy1022 @TaiShang and other Chinese and Pak members.


why only two visible in picture i thought 6 were delivered


----------



## LKJ86

Imran Khan said:


> why only two visible in picture i thought 6 were delivered


There are 4 in the pics.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Imran Khan said:


> why only two visible in picture i thought 6 were delivered



Theres 4 in the top picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

Nilgiri said:


> Theres 4 in the top picture.


yeah i missed those two tails lolllzzz still missing two more in pic total were 6

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

Imran Khan said:


> yeah i missed those two tails lolllzzz still missing two more in pic total were 6


6 in terms of total planes delivered? 10 more yet to be delivered right?


----------



## Imran Khan

Devilduck said:


> 6 in terms of total planes delivered? 10 more yet to be delivered right?


yeah yeah sir 6 were first batch and 10 are on order may be some are already in testing and flying in china . but total will be 16 . hope you guys order more

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Imran Khan said:


> yeah yeah sir 6 were first batch and 10 are on order may be some are already in testing and flying in china . but total will be 16 . hope you guys order more



According to some sources , Myanmar AF is satisfied with JF-17’s performances and future upgradable condition in both radar and weaponary system. So AF may order more in next 2 years (may be in 2020 ) if they don’t have any problem during their service time.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Devilduck

More pics of today event (credit to original owner)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Imran Khan

Aung Zaya said:


> According to some sources , Myanmar AF is satisfied with JF-17’s performances and future upgradable condition in both radar and weaponary system. So AF may order more in next 2 years (may be in 2020 ) if they don’t have any problem during their service time.


if you guys got some 4-6 sqns nothing to worry for future 20 years then . i am sure china Pakistan will keep this baby upgrading .TBH i am really happy to see you guys having thunders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

why thunders not flying man


----------



## devil302

shyd petrol ni ho ga


----------



## tarpitz

New inductions to MAF:-
6 x JF 17
2 x ATR 72 500
1 x AS 365 Eurocopter

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

JF-17 in closer look.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Place Of Space

Devilduck said:


> More pics of today event (credit to original owner)
> View attachment 526644
> View attachment 526645
> View attachment 526646



The sky in your country is very blue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Correct me if i am wrong, by judging from the videos on facebook only 4 JF17s are being commissioned today. Which makes me suspect the bad news about the cancellation is correct. According to the rumors, 4 were delivered first for training purposes and followed by cancellation news few months later right? What is going on?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Devilduck said:


> According to the rumors, 4 were delivered first for training purposes and followed by cancellation news few months later right? What is going on?


Impossible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

I hoped they would get more helicopters

right now all the Eurocopter AS365 Dauphin are used in navy ships so if we are commissioning 1 more that would mean there is going to be a ship with a helicopter hanger commission this year so what type would it be.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Devilduck said:


> Correct me if i am wrong, by judging from the videos on facebook only 4 JF17s are being commissioned today. Which makes me suspect the bad news about the cancellation is correct. According to the rumors, 4 were delivered first for training purposes and followed by cancellation news few months later right? What is going on?


no way to cancel PAC need buyers badly

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> Correct me if i am wrong, by judging from the videos on facebook only 4 JF17s are being commissioned today. Which makes me suspect the bad news about the cancellation is correct. According to the rumors, 4 were delivered first for training purposes and followed by cancellation news few months later right? What is going on?


no. project is keep going well. PK alone cant cancel the project as this is joint project between Pk and China. and Pk wont leave their very first customer with $500 mil worth contract during their financial hard time.



Place Of Space said:


> The sky in your country is very blue.



Blue rule our sky.  

our newly inducted K-8 New camo is also blue. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

Where are the yak-130s


----------



## Devilduck

what is that?


----------



## AMG_12

Devilduck said:


> what is that?
> View attachment 526722


MAWS - missile approach warning system sensors.


----------



## HRK

Devilduck said:


> Which makes me suspect the bad news about the cancellation is correct.


Rumours were false now we have *OFFICIAL CONFIRMATION from Ministry of Defence Production Pakistan *that Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC) has completed its share of Myanmar order and delivered the assemblies to CHINA

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

Aung Zaya said:


> no. project is keep going well. PK alone cant cancel the project as this is joint project between Pk and China. and Pk wont leave their very first customer with $500 mil worth contract during their financial hard time.
> 
> 
> 
> Blue rule our sky.
> 
> our newly inducted K-8 New camo is also blue. LOL
> 
> View attachment 526721


this will be stupid act of history . no one will block it nor china not Pakistan . its just wish of few you know whom  
do you know how much glad will be today Pakistani high command ? now we are exporters of fighter jets man . a great achievement of our history . we are able to change balance of power in regions . and happy birthday to haseena auntie



Devilduck said:


> what is that?
> View attachment 526722


something like this called missile warning system

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

HRK said:


> Rumours were false now we have *OFFICIAL CONFIRMATION from Ministry of Defence Production Pakistan *that Pakistan Aeronautical Complex (PAC) has completed its share of Myanmar order and delivered the assemblies to CHINA
> View attachment 526725


Thanks for your comfirmation. Many Myanmar people also want to know about whether that's true or false after coming out many rumours about stop supplying JF. 



Imran Khan said:


> this will be stupid act of history . no one will block it nor china not Pakistan . its just wish of few you know whom
> do you know how much glad will be today Pakistani high command ? now we are exporters of fighter jets man . a great achievement of our history . we are able to change balance of power in regions . and happy birthday to haseena auntie
> 
> 
> something like this called missile warning system


We also want it to keep it well. Considering many favourable conditions like its price and performance ratio, promising for simultaneous upgrades in both radar and weaponary , JF-17M is perfect fit for what Myanmar need. Even within a few years, the developments of JF-17 is really impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

MINN said:


> Where are the yak-130s


the Yak-130, a frame taken from the video posted by The Ronin

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

updated pic. 

@Imran Khan @Game.Invade @Shotgunner51 @dy1022 @long_ and other Chinese and Pakistani members.



The Ronin said:


> Where are the other two?


yet to finish the testing. So it will enter service with next arrivals. 


The Ronin said:


> Maritime patrol aircraft?


yes. they will be after some deals with a nation.


The Ronin said:


> Isn't that the Chinese licensed version Harbin Z-9


no. it's eurocopter dolphin.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## tarpitz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

tarpitz said:


> View attachment 527010


Beautiful jet congrats congratsto myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 526999
> 
> updated pic.
> 
> @Imran Khan @Game.Invade @Shotgunner51 @dy1022 @long_ and other Chinese and Pakistani members.
> 
> 
> yet to finish the testing. So it will enter service with next arrivals.
> 
> yes. they will be after some deals with a nation.
> 
> no. it's eurocopter dolphin.





tarpitz said:


> View attachment 527010


missing so many weapons i hope they have them in storage LGBs cruse cm-400 and others . these three no enough

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

Extra arms for our sovereign land.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## polanski

JF-17M at MAF base... Thanks to Pakistan & China. Crazy as it is sound that Bangladesh kisses Chinese arse.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Imran Khan said:


> missing so many weapons i hope they have them in storage LGBs cruse cm-400 and others . these three no enough



true. bro it may come along with next batch. 

its is said that Night Flight Training of JF-17M. U can see the islands at the lower left corner. Might be somewhere near coastal area.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 艹艹艹

Aung Zaya said:


> true. bro it may come along with next batch.
> 
> its is said that Night Flight Training of JF-17M. U can see the islands at the lower left corner. Might be somewhere near coastal area.
> View attachment 527146


JF - 17M already night flight training?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dazzler

long_ said:


> JF - 17M already night flight training?



Pilot having a simulator session.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Aung Zaya

long_ said:


> JF - 17M already night flight training?


 my bad !! I misunderstood what my source says. bro yes. it's simulator training !!


----------



## MINN

The Ronin said:


> *Armed Group, Locals Report Myanmar Air Force Attack in Rakhine*
> By MIN AUNG KHAING 18 December 2018
> 
> SITTWE, Rakhine State — The Myanmar military’s air force attacked positions held by the Arakan Army in northern Rakhine State’s Kyauktaw Township on Tuesday, according to locals and the armed group.
> 
> U Maung Ni, a resident of the township’s Thalu Chaung village tract, said two military jet fighters started strafing a mountain range near his home with gunfire at about 8 a.m.
> 
> He said the attack has sent residents in at least six villages in the area fleeing their homes in fear.
> 
> Fighting between the military and the Arakan Army picked up in late November, with almost daily clashes in Rakhine State’s Kyauktaw, Ponnagyun, Rathedaung and Buthidaung townships.
> 
> On its Facebook page on Tuesday, the Arakan Army said the military started shelling its positions at about 10 a.m. and sent in two fighter gets for air support three hours later.
> 
> On Sunday, three soldiers were killed and more than 10 wounded in a rocket-propelled-grenade attack on a Myanmar military truck in Rathedaung. No one claimed responsibility for the attack, though the site was near territory contested by the Arakan Army.
> 
> After a meeting with the government’s Peace Commission on Wednesday, the Arakan Army, Myanmar National Democratic Alliance Army and Ta’ang National Liberation Army offered to stop fighting with the military in return for the right to join the country’s formal peace talks.
> 
> _Translated from Burmese by Nyein Nyein._
> 
> *Topics:* Arakan Army
> 
> https://www.irrawaddy.com/news/burma/armed-group-locals-report-myanmar-air-force-attack-rakhine.html


there are big battles going on in Rakhine between Military and Arakan Army


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> there are big battles going on in Rakhine between Military and Arakan Army



Not big battles. Just a series of small engagements between Rakhine rebels and Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

tarpitz said:


> Not big battles. Just a series of small engagements between Rakhine rebels and Armed Forces.


Those kind of racially indoctrinated nitwits are wose than degenerates from outside. Hope tatmadaw wipe out those AA and other pests from north.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

are you sure because it might not be big but it sure is not small from what I have seen on Facebook groups beside all that matter is AA is a pain in the butt, runch in the engine and a bump on a road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

So any guesses about the navy new ships


----------



## Devilduck

MINN said:


> So any guesses about the navy new ships


The only naive guess is by judging from the newly commissioned Eurocopter. There is definitely going to be a frigate size ship with hanger.[emoji16]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Devilduck said:


> The only naive guess is by judging from the newly commissioned Eurocopter. There is definitely going to be a frigate size ship with hanger.[emoji16]


that's what I'm thinking too. have you heard about the 135-meter ship


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> So any guesses about the navy new ships


sry guys. New frigate can not be inducted in this navy birthday due to delay in some area. so lets hope some smaller ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> sry guys. New frigate can not be inducted in this navy birthday due to delay in some area. so lets hope some smaller ships.


that's too bad at least new Inlay class ships would be nice or a corvette


----------



## MINN

The Su-30SME are coming early this year right looking forward to it very much


----------



## The Ronin

MINN said:


> The Su-30SME are coming early this year right looking forward to it very much



Wait what? The procurement news came at the end of January. How come they deliver brand new fighter this quickly? AFAIK it takes minimum 1 year to build and deliver first batch. When did the fighter take maiden flight? Do you have any photo?

@Aung Zaya @tarpitz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

The Ronin said:


> Wait what? The procurement news came at the end of January. How come they deliver brand new fighter this quickly? AFAIK it takes minimum 1 year to build and deliver first batch. When did the fighter take maiden flight? Do you have any photo?
> 
> @Aung Zaya @tarpitz


Wrong info. They will come not earlier than 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

The Ronin said:


> Wait what? The procurement news came at the end of January. How come they deliver brand new fighter this quickly? AFAIK it takes minimum 1 year to build and deliver first batch. When did the fighter take maiden flight? Do you have any photo?
> 
> @Aung Zaya @tarpitz


dont know the detail. but according to Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu , it's executing. So it's believed that they are starting the construction work now. it may come earlier than expected. it may take 1 or 2 year at least. like what our respected bro tarpitz said, 2021 is the earliest what we can expect to see them in our AF camo.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> dont know the detail. but according to Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu , it's executing. So it's believed that they are starting the construction work now. it may come earlier than expected. it may take 1 or 2 year at least. like what our respected bro tarpitz said, 2021 is the earliest what we can expect to see them in our AF camo.


Sorry, my mistake I read an article a few months back that said that it would arrive early 2019 I guess it was a ဂ်င္း


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> Sorry, my mistake I read an article a few months back that said that it would arrive early 2019 I guess it was a ဂ်င္း


may be it was. bro it's all depend on Russian side and the capability of its production line.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

JF-17M

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

LKJ86 said:


> JF-17M
> View attachment 528048


do u know what is different with others ?


----------



## devil302

Aung Zaya said:


> do u know what is different with others ?


there is no difference in cockpits it totally same as of paf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

Interesting gadgets seen on navy day.


----------



## MINN

Devilduck said:


> Interesting gadgets seen on navy day.
> View attachment 528465
> View attachment 528466
> View attachment 528467


Is it a Schiebel S-100

do you have any photos of the dry dock


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> Is it a Schiebel S-100
> 
> do you have any photos of the dry dock





MINN said:


> Is it a Schiebel S-100
> 
> do you have any photos of the dry dock


65 metre floating dock

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> Is it a Schiebel S-100
> 
> do you have any photos of the dry dock


Schiebel S-100, MPA and JF 17 with C 802AK .
Perfect combination.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

what type of UAVs are these


----------



## MINN

I found this on Facebook it said 63m ASW ship but if anyone have info your welcome to fill in

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> View attachment 528963
> 
> 
> I found this on Facebook it said 63m ASW ship but if anyone have info your welcome to fill in
> View attachment 528969
> 
> View attachment 528965


actually it already launched. they just didnt show up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> actually it already launched. they just didnt show up.
> View attachment 529353


is it operational and what is the number and when did it launch
How about this ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> is it operational and what is the number and when did it launch
> How about this ship
> View attachment 529362


it was launched a year ago. and the rest is still unknown. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> View attachment 528963
> 
> 
> I found this on Facebook it said 63m ASW ship but if anyone have info your welcome to fill in
> View attachment 528969
> 
> View attachment 528965


it already lunched. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> it already lunched. bro
> View attachment 529603


These are to replace the older Type 037.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Have the Myanmar army started using the Gaia thunder APC because I found some pics

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> Have the Myanmar army started using the Gaia thunder APC because I found some pics
> View attachment 530058
> 
> View attachment 530059
> 
> View attachment 530061



Around 50 vehicles are in service. Hope to see them in 2019 Armed Forces Day parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

tarpitz said:


> Around 50 vehicles are in service. Hope to see them in 2019 Armed Forces Day parade.


yes it would be great and it would be better to make them in Myanmar under license

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

MINN said:


> Have the Myanmar army started using the Gaia thunder APC because I found some pics
> View attachment 530058
> 
> View attachment 530059
> 
> View attachment 530061


Considering their firepower, carrying capacity and price tag, these toys seems vulnerable in northern theatre COIN scenario in my opinion. Patrol in the rakhine border region should suit them well. I would equip border guards with these badass boys. Thermal imaging system and 12.7mm HMG would bring hell to victim playing degenerates for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rapster88

Hi. New guy here. Was going through Google Maps and found this near Hmawbi. What kind of AD system is this? 

Is it Pechora? But Pechora has two missiles on the truck while this one seems to have only 1?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

rapster88 said:


> Hi. New guy here. Was going through Google Maps and found this near Hmawbi. What kind of AD system is this?
> 
> Is it Pechora? But Pechora has two missiles on the truck while this one seems to have only 1?
> 
> View attachment 530416



Maybe SA-2 (S-75) system with truck + trailer/bogie?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

rapster88 said:


> Hi. New guy here. Was going through Google Maps and found this near Hmawbi. What kind of AD system is this?
> 
> Is it Pechora? But Pechora has two missiles on the truck while this one seems to have only 1?
> 
> View attachment 530416


SA-2 bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

The Ronin said:


> Do you have any details on this ship?


The detail yet to be clear till now. But checking the data from its final presentation , it will be fitted with 2 x triple torpedo tubes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

Aung Zaya said:


> actually it already launched. they just didnt show up.
> View attachment 529353



Are there any other photos or videos of this new ASW unit?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Ta di htar kya naw bro doe. Tadin lar hnike nay kya tae.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

sahureka2 said:


> Are there any other photos or videos of this new ASW unit?


currently no. bro all we know is it will be fitted with 2 x triple torpedo tubes and the sonar is supplied by India.



rapster88 said:


> Hi. New guy here. Was going through Google Maps and found this near Hmawbi. What kind of AD system is this?
> 
> Is it Pechora? But Pechora has two missiles on the truck while this one seems to have only 1?
> 
> View attachment 530416


BTW welcome bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devilduck

Tatmadaw standard issue kevlar helmet saved a life of our BGP troop during Rakhine radical attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MINN

Geography Now Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

@Aung Zaya @tarpitz @MINN @Devilduck @rapster88

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## tarpitz

An infantry platoon commander reporting to a BGP Brigadier during the recent Arakan operations.






Brothers in arms.






*Arakan Army rebels crossing the Myanmar-Bangladesh border fence.
Rebels enjoy freedom of movement on the Bangladeshi soil.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Movement of AA within BD territory. They are giving some money to RAB and BGB officers to live and base there. nice job.!! @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## devil302

Any new video of jf 17 flying in myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Aung Zaya said:


> Movement of AA within BD territory. They are giving some money to RAB and BGB officers to live and base there. nice job.!! @Nilgiri
> 
> View attachment 532488
> View attachment 532489
> View attachment 532490


Looks like our lovely neighbour want some proxy war on the other side of the border. Bunch of inbreds pretending to be smart and shit lmao.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

devil302 said:


> Any new video of jf 17 flying in myanmar


currently no. bro


----------



## sahureka2

news on the frigate Sian Phyu Shin F14, installed torpedo tubes, probably ASW

before






now





someone is aware of which nation is produced, model and caliber
maybe it is Indian Advanced Light Torpedo(TAL) ASW Shyena 324 mm ?

thank

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> Movement of AA within BD territory. They are giving some money to RAB and BGB officers to live and base there. nice job.!! @Nilgiri
> 
> View attachment 532488
> View attachment 532489
> View attachment 532490



Best of luck and wishes to Myanmar in the pest control

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

sahureka2 said:


> news on the frigate Sian Phyu Shin F14, installed torpedo tubes, probably ASW
> 
> before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone is aware of which nation is produced, model and caliber
> maybe it is Indian Advanced Light Torpedo(TAL) ASW Shyena 324 mm ?
> 
> thank


we dont have much choice and just 2 suppliers countries, India and China. TAL is highly possible in this case. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

sahureka2 said:


> someone is aware of which nation is produced, model and caliber
> maybe it is Indian Advanced Light Torpedo(TAL) ASW Shyena 324 mm ?



Yes it's the Indian Shyena 324 mm light weight torpedo. The torpedoes were provided 

"_IHS Jane’s_ quoted unnamed industry sources as saying that Christopher was referring to the DRDO-designed advanced lightweight torpedo Shyena, which is reportedly based on the Whitehead Alenia Sistemi Subacquei (WASS)/Leonardo A244/S lightweight torpedo previously provided to the Indian Navy (IN)."

http://www.newagebd.net/article/12473/india-to-supply-torpedoes-to-myanmar

https://thediplomat.com/2017/03/india-to-supply-torpedoes-to-myanmar/

https://sputniknews.com/military/201703271052010207-india-torpedo-order/

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...torpedoes-to-myanmar/articleshow/57821427.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

posted on Military Armed Forces Facebook page today
Myanmar confirms Russian military aircraft ordered Sukhoi Su-30

Six Su-30 jets have been ordered. Reports in the public domain indicate the cost per aircraft to be between $30 – 40 million. The Su-30 is a twin-engine, two-seater multi-role advanced tactical fighter aircraft from the Sukhoi Aviation Corporation of Russia.

The aircraft has ground hugging capabilities, Nap-of-the-earth (NOE). A type of very low-altitude flight to help avoid detection. Its potential was witnessed and photographed during an air show at Zhangjiajie Hehua International Airport in China. It flew along the runway at an altitude of just 1 metre. The aircraft has a reported maximum cruising speed of 2,500 km per hr.

The exact model ordered has not been disclosed. The marque is well known. The Su-30MKI is the Indian Air force’s primary multirole fighter. Aircraft from the same brand are in use with many other countries including China, Malaysia, Vietnam, Nigeria and Belarus.

The announcement of the Myanmar order was made by Russian Deputy Defence Minister, Lieutenant General Alexander Fomin at the end of the visit last month by Mr Sergey Shoigu, the Russian Defence Minister, a post he has held since 2012.

Mr Formin stated: “During the Russian defence minister’s visit an agreement was reached under which Myanmar would purchase six Su-30 planes, [the aircraft] will become the main fighter aircraft of Myanmar’s air force to protect the country’s territorial integrity and repel any terror threats.”

He added that “Russian armaments proved their capability during their operation in Myanmar’s Armed Forces. These are, in particular, the Mi-24, Mi-35 and Mi-17 helicopters, as well as the MiG-29 fighter aircraft, the Yak-130 combat-capable trainer aircraft, the Pechora-2 air defence system and other equipment”.

He also confirmed that more than 600 Burmese military are studying in Russia’s higher military educational institutions, stating, “All of this helps tighten security in Southeast Asia and the Pacific Rim in general”.

Running costs for these aircraft are substantial. For a Mig the estimates are $20,000 per hour and $35,000 for the Su-30.

Myanmar is increasingly making its mark as its economy continues to grow. FocusCore opened its Myanmar offices in 2014 to help foreign firms start in Myanmar. Since then we have helped an extensive range of companies and the list grows with globally renown names. Contact us now and let us help you become established in Myanmar. We offer a wide range of corporate support services.


----------



## sahureka2

on the Russian website livejournal it is indicated that in December 2018 another 6 Yak-130s were delivered. The article is accompanied by photos of one of these new Yak-130s with fuselage number 18-08 while being transported by an IL-176TD
https://bmpd.livejournal.com/3496777.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

Second batch of Yak 130 arrived.
View attachment 533820

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

tarpitz said:


> Second batch of Yak 130 arrived.
> View attachment 533820
> View attachment 533821
> View attachment 533822


Good. Lets utilize them for some pest control missions in the west.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

Accoring to VOA news we will form coast guard unit. Any confirmation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Devilduck said:


> Accoring to VOA news we will form coast guard unit. Any confirmation?


seems like it
https://coconuts.co/yangon/news/myanmars-government-finally-confirmed-forming-coast-guard/
in Burmese by the ministry of transport and communication 
https://www.motc.gov.mm/my/news/မြန...r-coast-guard-ဖွဲ့စည်းဆောင်ရွက်-နိုင်ရေးအတွက်

Myanmar’s government has finally confirmed that it’s forming a coast guard


After months of teasing and deliberation, Myanmar’s government finally announced, through a statement published on Tuesday via the Ministry of Transport and Communications website, that it will be formally forming a coast guard to protect its 2,080 kilometer coast line and territorial waters.

According to Transport Minister U Thant Zin Maung, the new Myanmar Coast Guard will be in charge of managing offshore drilling and the building of deep-sea ports. He also said that they would be in charge of maintaining the environment and protection of natural resources. Sounds a bit paradoxical there, but only time will tell if those two interests can live in harmony.

Moreover, the new organization will also deal with “non-traditional maritime security threats”, such as human trafficking, illegal entry, drug trafficking, and fishing activities that are deemed illegal or irregular.

The move comes just months after a mysterious “ghost ship” which had gone missing for 9 years landed just 12 km away from Yangon, prompting the Myanmar government to begin discussions to organize a coast guard.

Less than a week after the incident, in a September 6 press conference, the Director General of the Department of Marine Administration, U Thaung Kyaing, confirmed that there was indeed interest in the government to establish a coast guard. 

While plans for the formation of a new coast guard are being submitted to the President’s Office, it is unclear which authority the new entity will be reporting to. While there is speculation that the President’s office and the Department of Marine Administration could pick up the mantle, analysts have said that it would be a “politically bold attempt” to form a civilian-controlled coast guard, a mandate granted to the Myanmar military by the 2008 constitution.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

Bangladesh border guards detained one myanmar army soldier in bandarbaan district..


----------



## Aung Zaya

shourov323 said:


> Bangladesh border guards detained one myanmar army soldier in bandarbaan district..
> 
> View attachment 534909


he is not from army. according to his uniform , he is from BGP. if he said he is from army , then something went wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

shourov323 said:


> Bangladesh border guards detained one myanmar army soldier in bandarbaan district..
> 
> View attachment 534909


maybe he was a member of AA who was trying to escape the battles going on in Rakhine because on the January 4th attack they did capture police uniforms

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

MINN said:


> maybe he was a member of AA who was trying to escape the battles going on in Rakhine because on the January 4th attack they did capture police uniforms


but he claimed that he was a member of army(BGP??)( battalion 287 of Myanmar army posted at Bandola)...now its upto u man whether u believe it or not..our BGB senior officers will surely contact with ur Border guards for this..


----------



## Aung Zaya

shourov323 said:


> but he claimed that he was a member of army(BGP??)( battalion 287 of Myanmar army posted at Bandola)...now its upto u man whether u believe it or not..our BGB senior officers will surely contact with ur Border guards for this..


Bro believe him with ur own risk. let me explain about this. 
firstly, he said he is from regular army. According to his uniform, that's completely wrong and u know about that. our army uniform is green. not blue obviously. 
secondly, he said he is seeking a job inside bd. but u know Burmese people and bangali people are totally different. even at first glance , everyone can know he is outsider. if he really want a job , he should run inside Myanmar. nobody can know whether he is police or not if he dont wear uniform. 
so that's obviously something is wrong. the most possiblity is what MINN said. may be he is AA and he fled from battle with army and just in case, he also wear police uniform which he took in previous attack. then he crossed the fence to avoid army. and may be he was catched while he is finding a route to their camps in BD or another destroyed area of fence where they used to do like this and get into Myanmar and join with their team.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> but u know Burmese people and bangali people are totally different. even at first glance , everyone can know he is outsider.



Yep its what I thought too at first look. The guy doesnt look Burmese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Bangladesh really need to get their shit together with their border. Allowing the degenerates to operate inside their territory and low key supporting proxy won't do good in long term. At the end of the day they got whole global support while we are being portrayed as villian for protecting our own border. Lets just hope tatmadaw is ready to deal with any degenerates from both inside and outside border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

Aung Zaya said:


> Bro believe him with ur own risk. let me explain about this.
> firstly, he said he is from regular army. According to his uniform, that's completely wrong and u know about that. our army uniform is green. not blue obviously.
> secondly, he said he is seeking a job inside bd. but u know Burmese people and bangali people are totally different. even at first glance , everyone can know he is outsider. if he really want a job , he should run inside Myanmar. nobody can know whether he is police or not if he dont wear uniform.
> so that's obviously something is wrong. the most possiblity is what MINN said. may be he is AA and he fled from battle with army and just in case, he also wear police uniform which he took in previous attack. then he crossed the fence to avoid army. and may be he was catched while he is finding a route to their camps in BD or another destroyed area of fence where they used to do like this and get into Myanmar and join with their team.
> View attachment 535130


probably,probably not man..but its not the frst time ...

https://www.dhakatribune.com/uncategorized/2015/07/17/bgb-hands-over-two-myanmar-soldiers-to-bgp

..he claimed himself as a army trooper knowing the fact that eventually bgb will hand him over to bgp..if he is an AA member why did he take that risk by claiming himself as a army man???!!surely,ur border guard has some xplanation!!


----------



## ghost250

https://www.irrawaddy.com/in-person...Vo2h1P-5jeyD7JHsg88HwdzGD1OKtIk56VxwyfUu7psWQ

*Arakan Army Chief Promises Myanmar Military, Govt Eye For an Eye*


----------



## Devilduck

shourov323 said:


> https://www.irrawaddy.com/in-person...Vo2h1P-5jeyD7JHsg88HwdzGD1OKtIk56VxwyfUu7psWQ
> 
> *Arakan Army Chief Promises Myanmar Military, Govt Eye For an Eye*


That fucktard wont do any good to both rakhines and the country. He is whoring in bangkok while the vicitms of his racial indoctrination are dying unnecessarily for him. Lets just hope AA, ARSA and fellow nitwits realise their plan is suicidal and will bring more catastrophes to rakhine state. And lets also hope bangladesh wont protect those inbreds by creating safe zone in their territory and helping them with their autistic screeching.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

shourov323 said:


> https://www.irrawaddy.com/in-person...Vo2h1P-5jeyD7JHsg88HwdzGD1OKtIk56VxwyfUu7psWQ
> 
> *Arakan Army Chief Promises Myanmar Military, Govt Eye For an Eye*


eye for eye ? what can he do now ? even he himself fled to Thailand hiding his own ***.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar Army Combined Arms Ex 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devilduck

JF17s participating in exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

Aung Zaya said:


> Bro believe him with ur own risk. let me explain about this.
> firstly, he said he is from regular army. According to his uniform, that's completely wrong and u know about that. our army uniform is green. not blue obviously.
> secondly, he said he is seeking a job inside bd. but u know Burmese people and bangali people are totally different. even at first glance , everyone can know he is outsider. if he really want a job , he should run inside Myanmar. nobody can know whether he is police or not if he dont wear uniform.
> so that's obviously something is wrong. the most possiblity is what MINN said. may be he is AA and he fled from battle with army and just in case, he also wear police uniform which he took in previous attack. then he crossed the fence to avoid army. and may be he was catched while he is finding a route to their camps in BD or another destroyed area of fence where they used to do like this and get into Myanmar and join with their team.
> View attachment 535130



And in the meantime your BGP communicated with our forces to find their missing soldiers... 
May be AA already intruded your own army according to you.. NO?


----------



## tarpitz

MA Combined Arms Ex 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Devilduck said:


> JF17s participating in exercise
> View attachment 536114


Nice to see Jf 17 in Ex Ba Yint Naung.


----------



## tarpitz

TopCat said:


> And in the meantime your BGP communicated with our forces to find their missing soldiers...
> May be AA already intruded your own army according to you.. NO?


LoL. 
Another poor guy from the MIGHTY Mutiny army of sinking land . . .
Mind your own business.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

TopCat said:


> And in the meantime your BGP communicated with our forces to find their missing soldiers...
> May be AA already intruded your own army according to you.. NO?


it's all from ur media. our force didn't tell anything about the missing one. may be they did not miss anyone.


----------



## TopCat

Aung Zaya said:


> it's all from ur media. our force didn't tell anything about the missing one. may be they did not miss anyone.


https://www.irrawaddy.com/news/burma/myanmar-army-man-rescued-bangladesh.html


----------



## tarpitz

TopCat said:


> https://www.irrawaddy.com/news/burma/myanmar-army-man-rescued-bangladesh.html


Again, the reporter is from the sinking land.


----------



## Aung Zaya

TopCat said:


> https://www.irrawaddy.com/news/burma/myanmar-army-man-rescued-bangladesh.html


it's quoted from BD newspaper.


----------



## TopCat

Aung Zaya said:


> it's quoted from BD newspaper.


He is a Irrawady correspondent. The end product is owned by the Irrawady and MM newspaper.


----------



## Devilduck

TopCat said:


> He is a Irrawady correspondent. The end product is owned by the Irrawady and MM newspaper.


Irrawaddy is run by some edgy people who fled the country few decades back and their objective is simple, to disintegrate the country's military from any perspective as possible. Their editors and authors are some burmese haters that craft some top notch dramas. There are the ones with link to all Ethnic Armed Organizations(EAO) and are getting paid to write accordingly to the EAOs word of mouth. You will realize that after reading few ariticles. So taking reference from that non ethical biased media won't make sense and the conclusion will be drawn to be invalid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

the railroads coming alone 
https://www.mmtimes.com/news/survey-starts-major-railway-project.html-0

Mytel reaches 70% nationwide coverage
https://www.mmtimes.com/news/mytel-reaches-70-nationwide-coverage.html


----------



## MINN

Yangon Police


----------



## tarpitz

Seashield 2019.
Newly arrived torpedoes are going to be tested in this ex.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devilduck

tarpitz said:


> Seashield 2019.
> Newly arrived torpedoes are going to be tested in this ex.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 539406


They should simulate more anti sub missions.


----------



## MINN

what type of gun is this because it looks like an M4 to me but I don't think Myanmar military would use an M4 so is it a Norinco CQ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> what type of gun is this because it looks like an M4 to me but I don't think Myanmar military would use an M4 so is it a Norinco CQ
> 
> View attachment 540955


a real M4 bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> a real M4 bro.


I thought it was a CQ because I figured the military would only use the ones made by themilitary and M4 are only used by BGF and police


----------



## Nilgiri

MINN said:


> I thought it was a CQ because I figured the military would only use the ones made by themilitary and M4 are only used by BGF and police



Militaries love to use M4 and any other mass produced weaponry from time to time I have found....no matter what they have listed as "official".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

It looks like UDMC rifle from Philippine. We were using their rifles during AARM competitions. Those UFMC rifles design are pretty similar to those of M16, M4 style.


MINN said:


> what type of gun is this because it looks like an M4 to me but I don't think Myanmar military would use an M4 so is it a Norinco CQ
> 
> View attachment 540955

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Devilduck said:


> It looks like UDMC rifle from Philippine. We were using their rifles during AARM competitions. Those UFMC rifles design are pretty similar to those of M16, M4 style.


Not very similar to the ones used during AARM but they might have more compact carbine variants for SOTF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

F 14

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

tirpiz
very beautiful photo, but not recent, as you can see again had not been done the work to install the installed torpedo tubes ASW

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar Army indigenous Inlay jeep.
Production rate of 1000 vehicles per year is not bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MINN

Someone is massing with the myanmar airforce wiki and changing the inventory


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> Someone is massing with the myanmar airforce wiki and changing the inventory


what happened ?? bro


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> what happened ?? bro


Someone is removing the helicopters PLZ W-3 sokół and removed the Fokker 27

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

MINN said:


> Someone is removing the helicopters PLZ W-3 sokół and removed the Fokker 27



check out the Bangladesh airforce wiki... they have 32 j10 and even 8 Su 35 . these guys are delusional as F***. I used to edit for Myanmar airforce and navy wiki and I cited reliable third-party sources such as SIPRI. And sometimes these delusional Bangladeshis change it to satisfy their ego. . so let them be, as long as they are air-guns(burmese reference), we have nothing to worry about.


BTW, do we have any news about the upcoming sea shield exercise? is it gonna be same old same old or will there be new exciting toys?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

MyintMyat said:


> check out the Bangladesh airforce wiki... they have 32 j10 and even 8 Su 35 . these guys are delusional as F***. I used to edit for Myanmar airforce and navy wiki and I cited reliable third-party sources such as SIPRI. And sometimes these delusional Bangladeshis change it to satisfy their ego. . so let them be, as long as they are air-guns(burmese reference)[emoji38][emoji38], we have nothing to worry about.
> 
> 
> BTW, do we have any news about the upcoming sea shield exercise? is it gonna be same old same old or will there be new exciting toys?


Navy should utilize the Thunders for antiship role. I would love to see those birds flyng low and releasing some AshM for some firework at sea.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

http://www.bssnews.net/?p=173884
*Myanmar army man to be handed over tomorrow*

*COX’S BAZAR, March 2, 2019, (BSS) – Border Guards Bangladesh (BGB) will hand over a captured member of Myanmar army to their authorities concerned tomorrow.*

*Commander of BGB 34 battalion in Cox’s Bazar Lt Col Ali Haidar Azad Ahmed told BSS that a member of Myanmar Army was captured from Hatichhora area on Ballaukkhaiya Border under Naikhongchhari upazila on January 24.*

*“The captured army man wearing uniform of Myanmar military was identified as Ang Bo Bo Thin.*

*He was member of LIB-287 of Myanmar army.*

*The army man was captured when he entered Bangladesh illegally,” he added.*

*Regional commander of Cox’s Bazar BGB Brigadier General Ainul Morshed Khan said Myanmar military admitted that a member of their force fled to Bangladesh.*

*“BGB has taken all necessary preparation to hand over the captured army man at Tumru point of Dhumdhum under Naikhongchhari upazila,” he added.*
@Aung Zaya
@tarpitz happy now??..


----------



## Devilduck

shourov323 said:


> http://www.bssnews.net/?p=173884
> *Myanmar army man to be handed over tomorrow*
> 
> *COX’S BAZAR, March 2, 2019, (BSS) – Border Guards Bangladesh (BGB) will hand over a captured member of Myanmar army to their authorities concerned tomorrow.*
> 
> *Commander of BGB 34 battalion in Cox’s Bazar Lt Col Ali Haidar Azad Ahmed told BSS that a member of Myanmar Army was captured from Hatichhora area on Ballaukkhaiya Border under Naikhongchhari upazila on January 24.*
> 
> *“The captured army man wearing uniform of Myanmar military was identified as Ang Bo Bo Thin.*
> 
> *He was member of LIB-287 of Myanmar army.*
> 
> *The army man was captured when he entered Bangladesh illegally,” he added.*
> 
> *Regional commander of Cox’s Bazar BGB Brigadier General Ainul Morshed Khan said Myanmar military admitted that a member of their force fled to Bangladesh.*
> 
> *“BGB has taken all necessary preparation to hand over the captured army man at Tumru point of Dhumdhum under Naikhongchhari upazila,” he added.*
> @Aung Zaya
> @tarpitz happy now??..


Well we have handed over shitload of your country men and you guys are being unappreciative.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

Devilduck said:


> Well we have handed over shitload of your country men and you guys are being unappreciative.


rohingyas??!!! yeah,right..


----------



## ghost250

Long live burma-bangladesh frndship!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

have you guys check out the GFP 2019


----------



## MINN

It seem likes we are getting the BTR-4
https://defence-blog.com/army/ukraine-to-build-armoured-vehicle-assembly-plant-in-myanmar.html


----------



## Devilduck

We dropped?


MINN said:


> have you guys check out the GFP 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Devilduck said:


> We dropped?


Maby with the new factory we can go up next year


----------



## Devilduck

MINN said:


> Maby with the new factory we can go up next year


Do you think BTR4s can fit their role as a APC in our scenario? I read Indonesia issue fomal rejection of their BTR4 after some technical issues. They sure have some problems with their performance by judging from some internet articles.

I never heard of mechanized infantry units in our country and by juding from recent conflicts, we utilized our BTR3s as fire support vehicles. If that is a case why dont we focus acquiring some specialized IFV rather than these passenger carriers. Mind enlightening with your knowledge my good sirs?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Devilduck said:


> Do you think BTR4s can fit their role as a APC in our scenario? I read Indonesia issue fomal rejection of their BTR4 after some technical issues. They sure have some problems with their performance by judging from some internet articles.
> 
> I never heard of mechanized infantry units in our country and by juding from recent conflicts, we utilized our BTR3s as fire support vehicles. If that is a case why dont we focus acquiring some specialized IFV rather than these passenger carriers. Mind enlightening with your knowledge my good sirs?



My personnal opinion, BTR 3 is good and reliable vehicle, for BTR 4 lack of quality control in their production and unreliable parts supplier in Ukraina made this vehicles is not much attractive

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Devilduck said:


> Do you think BTR4s can fit their role as a APC in our scenario? I read Indonesia issue fomal rejection of their BTR4 after some technical issues. They sure have some problems with their performance by judging from some internet articles.
> 
> I never heard of mechanized infantry units in our country and by juding from recent conflicts, we utilized our BTR3s as fire support vehicles. If that is a case why dont we focus acquiring some specialized IFV rather than these passenger carriers. Mind enlightening with your knowledge my good sirs?


It could be that they are thinking of using the BTR-4 for its amphibious capabilities and you are right we need to get our selfs a few hundred IFVs

Is it just me or is the military is getting a lot of self-propelled artillery instead of normal artillery is there a reason for this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-propelled_artillery

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

MINN said:


> It could be that they are thinking of using the BTR-4 for its amphibious capabilities and you are right we need to get our selfs a few hundred IFVs
> 
> Is it just me or is the military is getting a lot of self-propelled artillery instead of normal artillery is there a reason for this



Do you also notice 2s1 is also amphibious? By the way, is 2s1 production also included in the contract? if we can manufacture 2s1 SP howitzer, we are just one step away from producing our own tanks.


By the way, bro ka facebook paw ka Minn thar gyi lar?


----------



## Devilduck

Tagaung said:


> Do you also notice 2s1 is also amphibious? By the way, is 2s1 production also included in the contract? if we can manufacture 2s1 SP howitzer, we are just one step away from producing our own tanks.
> 
> 
> By the way, bro ka facebook paw ka Minn thar gyi lar?


Name change lite tar lar?
Sayar aung zaya pyout nay tae a ku ta law


----------



## Tagaung

Devilduck said:


> Name change lite tar lar?
> Sayar aung zaya pyout nay tae a ku ta law


hote tal bro. namal ayin nae so yin pubic internet forum paw mer tin yin ma kaung bu lay.


----------



## MINN

Tagaung said:


> Do you also notice 2s1 is also amphibious? By the way, is 2s1 production also included in the contract? if we can manufacture 2s1 SP howitzer, we are just one step away from producing our own tanks.
> 
> 
> By the way, bro ka facebook paw ka Minn thar gyi lar?


it woudbe nice to make our owne tank and you are right it's just a few steps away from making our owne MBT, APC and IFV. minn thar gyi ma hote bu


----------



## Aung Zaya

Marine Rouge said:


> My personnal opinion, BTR 3 is good and reliable vehicle, for BTR 4 lack of quality control in their production and unreliable parts supplier in Ukraina made this vehicles is not much attractive


agreed with u. sis. we should stick to Btr-3 and make an ugrade programme for them. it would be more realistic and economical. I think Thailand was also offered with manufacturing plant. but Thailand chose Chinese VN-1. That's why the plant moved to Myanmar. hope we can fix the errors and defects of previous version.



Tagaung said:


> Do you also notice 2s1 is also amphibious? By the way, is 2s1 production also included in the contract? if we can manufacture 2s1 SP howitzer, we are just one step away from producing our own tanks.
> 
> 
> By the way, bro ka facebook paw ka Minn thar gyi lar?


yes. 2s1 is just a name which could be aging. but all the parts something like ballistic computer and sensors would be completely new and modern. bro 

for production own tank, we need to invest more in R&D. if not, it will become Myanma nee Myanmar Han Tank ( MNMH ) as u know.  but production like wheel tanks assaulter tank destroyer could be possible in next decade if sanction is lifted.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tagaung

Aung Zaya said:


> Myanma nee Myanmar Han Tank

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Tagaung said:


>


anyways really glad to see more myanmar members joining this forum. At start , there is only 3 Myanmar including me. later one got banned. our legend Tarpitz come just a few time a month. I'm alone in this forum and so boring...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Just want to know is Airsoft legal in Myanmar


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> Just want to know is Airsoft legal in Myanmar


no bro. :p


----------



## Devilduck

MINN said:


> Just want to know is Airsoft legal in Myanmar


There used to be airsoft community on facebook where they simulate jungle warfare at hlawgar park every now and then. Looks like one of them got arrested and the page dissappeared. I still managed to get myself a glock18 BB and simulate tactical stance like a retard lmao.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Devilduck said:


> There used to be airsoft community on facebook where they simulate jungle warfare at hlawgar park every now and then. Looks like one of them got arrested and the page dissappeared. I still managed to get myself a glock18 BB and simulate tactical stance like a retard lmao.
> View attachment 545752


Nice I got a glock 17,M9 and L96 but I'm just worried that I would not be able tk bring it back to Myanmar


----------



## Devilduck

Better not brother. I heard prison food is bad.


MINN said:


> Nice I got a glock 17,M9 and L96 but I'm just worried that I would not be able tk bring it back to Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tagaung

Aung Zaya said:


> anyways really glad to see more myanmar members joining this forum. At start , there is only 3 Myanmar including me. later one got banned. our legend Tarpitz come just a few time a month. I'm alone in this forum and so boring...



I joined the forum since March 2014 bro. I change my profile name. I am not usually active in the forum, largely because I dont have news of our defense forces. So that's why I check PDF once in a while to keep me update. 
I really thank you guys, especially you and Tarpitz for bringing news and updates. And I believe I speak for those who check this PDF once in a while for updates, "Thank you, guys".

BTW, there is a USAF C-17 Globemaster in Mandalay airport. Do any of us know why?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Tagaung said:


> I joined the forum since March 2014 bro. I change my profile name. I am not usually active in the forum, largely because I dont have news of our defense forces. So that's why I check PDF once in a while to keep me update.
> I really thank you guys, especially you and Tarpitz for bringing news and updates. And I believe I speak for those who check this PDF once in a while for updates, "Thank you, guys".
> 
> BTW, there is a USAF C-17 Globemaster in Mandalay airport. Do any of us know why?
> 
> View attachment 545848


WW2 US troops remain being sent to Hawaii for DNA test

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Tagaung said:


> I joined the forum since March 2014 bro. I change my profile name. I am not usually active in the forum, largely because I dont have news of our defense forces. So that's why I check PDF once in a while to keep me update.
> I really thank you guys, especially you and Tarpitz for bringing news and updates. And I believe I speak for those who check this PDF once in a while for updates, "Thank you, guys".
> 
> BTW, there is a USAF C-17 Globemaster in Mandalay airport. Do any of us know why?
> 
> View attachment 545848


Link 
https://mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN1QT23F

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> agreed with u. sis. we should stick to Btr-3 and make an ugrade programme for them. it would be more realistic and economical. I think Thailand was also offered with manufacturing plant. but Thailand chose Chinese VN-1. That's why the plant moved to Myanmar. hope we can fix the errors and defects of previous version.
> 
> 
> yes. 2s1 is just a name which could be aging. but all the parts something like ballistic computer and sensors would be completely new and modern. bro
> 
> for production own tank, we need to invest more in R&D. if not, it will become Myanma nee Myanmar Han Tank ( MNMH ) as u know.  but production like wheel tanks assaulter tank destroyer could be possible in next decade if sanction is lifted.



Hope you are well my friend....same to all MM members here. Good to see MM thread is good and active.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Ground Surveillance Radars of Myanmar Army.
Those radars were first seen in 2016 joint exercise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Ground Surveillance Radars of Myanmar Army.
> Those radars were first seen in 2016 joint exercise.
> View attachment 545947
> View attachment 545948
> View attachment 545950


what type of radar ?!!


----------



## MINN

I saw on Facebook that our Air Force conducted the first night mission

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> I saw on Facebook that our Air Force conducted the first night mission


Yes. Mi 35 and Yak 130 carried more than 20 night attack missions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

does anyone have pics of the MA-16


----------



## Ominae

http://www.military-today.com/firearms/ma5_mk2.htm

My article on the MA-5 Mk. 2 is now up.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

Super Dvora Mk 3 of MN in Sea Shield 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Sea Shield 2019.

F 14 with Advanced Lightweight Torpedo Shyena.
SAR Helo.
AShM test fired from F 771.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sahureka2

beautiful image of the frigate F14 - Sinbyushin





triple anti-submarine torpedo tubes and Navy's drone helicopter





despite on wikipedia they are considered of the same class in this photo you can see the differences of the hull from the F14 - Sinbyushin and the previous F12 - Kyansittha

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

Looks like a Schiebel Camcopter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

sahureka2 said:


> Looks like a Schiebel Camcopter


yes. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tagaung

I thought it was just rumors about the aircraft production, bros. now it is confirmed. 

According to C in C, "A lar alar top taw taw lay shi per dal" 





__ https://www.facebook.com/





@MINN @Aung Zaya @Devilduck @tarpitz 

bros, do you guys have any news or update relating to the A/C production?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Tagaung said:


> I thought it was just rumors about the aircraft production, bros. now it is confirmed.
> 
> According to C in C, "A lar alar top taw taw lay shi per dal"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @MINN @Aung Zaya @Devilduck @tarpitz
> 
> bros, do you guys have any news or update relating to the A/C production?


Also he mentioned that submarines are just a 2-3 years a way and that they take time to built about 8-9 years and so are they all ready in construction I wonder

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> Also he mentioned that submarines are just a 2-3 years a way and that they take time to built about 8-9 years and so are they all ready in construction I wonder


many people were already sent to russia to learn how to built small subs. I think we already have midget subs building technology from North Korea since long time ago. but seem that project yet to be achieved the goals due to growing pressure from the west. they have to choose the priority and chose to get missile tech over midget subs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

we are not buying submarines, we are building it or planning to build it.  .just watch from 9:23 in the video. 
The navy commander said "we will buy submarines if there is an emergency".
I think it means that if there is no escalation of tension with Bangladesh, we will build our own submarines. 



MINN said:


> are they all ready in construction I wonder



yeah, i think so too. or may be in the process of building one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Tagaung said:


> we are not buying submarines, we are building it or planning to build it.  .just watch from 9:23 in the video.
> The navy commander said "we will buy submarines if there is an emergency".
> I think it means that if there is no escalation of tension with Bangladesh, we will build our own submarines.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, i think so too. or may be in the process of building one.


he also said that submarine crews have been training for a while now so I hop subs can be seen in a few years because the BDs are getting really annoying on Youtube and other platform claiming that because they have 2 subs that they can win Myanmar navy easily I know that they are saying this without any knowledge of naval warfare but I Just want to shut the Trolls up
and also you are posting this at 3:30 in the morning #Respet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

MINN said:


> they can win Myanmar navy easily








I wonder why they laugh at Bangladesh at 1:30 in the video? " rhetorical question"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Are we participating in the International Army Games 2019


----------



## MINN

Are we building the Super Dvoras in myanmar because in one of the new video the head of the navy said ''we are building Eagle just like 271''

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> Are we building the Super Dvoras in myanmar because in one of the new video the head of the navy said ''we are building Eagle just like 271''


Ofcoz we r building 4 Super Dvora locally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

from minute 4:27, launch torpedo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devilduck

Looks like we completed the prototype stage of our 2S1. Cant wait to see new surprises rollin' on tatmadaw day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

Devilduck said:


> Looks like we completed the prototype stage of our 2S1. Cant wait to see new surprises rollin' on tatmadaw day.
> View attachment 548802



the same tower as the PTL02 6x6

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

sahureka2 said:


> the same tower as the PTL02 6x6


So basically they combine MTLB and PTL02? Since PTL02 is considered as anti tank platform can it still perform indirect fire support like traditional artillery?


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> Looks like we completed the prototype stage of our 2S1. Cant wait to see new surprises rollin' on tatmadaw day.
> View attachment 548802


no bro 2S1 is SP howitzer. this one will be new variant and serve in different role like fire support. 2S1 assembly will start in the mid of next year.


----------



## Devilduck

Aung Zaya said:


> no bro 2S1 is SP howitzer. this one will be new variant and serve in different role like fire support. 2S1 assembly will start in the mid of next year.


Oh i got confused between the two.


----------



## MINN

Does anyone have photos of the Myanmar Army P226


----------



## tarpitz

Devilduck said:


> Oh i got confused between the two.


This vehicle is simply a tnak destroyer with MTLB chassi and PTL 02 turret. Not a mobile gun system. They will use only in anti tank role and infantry direct fire support role. 

Our 2S1 are still in production stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

Aung Zaya said:


> no bro 2S1 is SP howitzer. this one will be new variant and serve in different role like fire support. 2S1 assembly will start in the mid of next year.



therefore sacrifices to 122mm self-propelled 2S1 Gvozdika to make this new tank destroyer?

Or in the surplus market, will Myanmar buy only the 2S1 chassis and then overhaul them and implement the new 105mm turret?

Or do they use the 2S1 chassis already supplied with Myanmar but unusable for 122mm turret defects?

thank


----------



## tarpitz

sahureka2 said:


> therefore sacrifices to 122mm self-propelled 2S1 Gvozdika to make this new tank destroyer?
> 
> Or in the surplus market, will Myanmar buy only the 2S1 chassis and then overhaul them and implement the new 105mm turret?
> 
> Or do they use the 2S1 chassis already supplied with Myanmar but unusable for 122mm turret defects?
> 
> thank


2 different projects.
105 mm PTL 02 Assaulter turret fitted tank destroyers are for the Armour Corps whereas 2S1 are for the Arty Corps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

MAF's JF17B?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Devilduck said:


> MAF's JF17B?
> View attachment 549033


Is it for next batch

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> Is it for next batch


already received !! bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Maxpane

Devilduck said:


> MAF's JF17B?
> View attachment 549033


congrats myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sahureka2

Mar 25 -2019
Russia has implemented a contract for the supply of an additional six Yak-130 fighter trainers to Myanmar, Ilya Tarasenko, vice president of the United Aircraft Building Corporation, said in an interview with RIA Novosti on the eve of the arms exhibition LIMA-2019.
https://ria.ru/20190325/1552075980.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

Is this six more to the additional 12 we already have


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar Armed Forces day parade.


----------



## rapster88

A bit disappointed not to see any new arsenal at this year parade. Haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## devil302

so its true about jf-17B

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

devil302 said:


> View attachment 550015
> so its true about jf-17B


yes. it's ture. i just found some clear photos of them in FB. They even already arrived Myanmar. 







source - Myanmar and Asean defense update.

@Imran Khan @Maxpane

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> yes. it's ture. i just found some clear photos of them in FB.
> View attachment 550041
> View attachment 550042
> 
> source - Myanmar and Asean defense update.


What are the differencesof JF 17B and Bkk 2?


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> What are the differencesof JF 17B and Bkk 2?


dont know. i asked some pak members. still dont get any answers yet so far.


----------



## devil302

Aung Zaya said:


> yes. it's ture. i just found some clear photos of them in FB. They even already arrived Myanmar.
> View attachment 550041
> View attachment 550042
> 
> source - Myanmar and Asean defense update.
> 
> @Imran Khan @Maxpane


video link


----------



## Devilduck

tarpitz said:


> What are the differencesof JF 17B and Bkk 2?


B is the trainer version isn't it? Some says it is equipped with AESA radar and stuffs? Arn't those top notch gadgets reserved for block 3? Maybe ours is the basic configuration tranier version. Just a wild naïve guess.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Devilduck said:


> B is the trainer version isn't it? Some says it is equipped with AESA radar and stuffs? Arn't those top notch gadgets reserved for block 3? Maybe ours is the basic configuration tranier version. Just a wild naïve guess.


If so ..JF 17B trainer version should be commissioned before the single seater.

So. . my opnion is that twin seater are also dedicated for precision strike mission.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

devil302 said:


> video link


I copied from that page.i dont know the link. bro may be provided in comment section.



Devilduck said:


> B is the trainer version isn't it? Some says it is equipped with AESA radar and stuffs? Arn't those top notch gadgets reserved for block 3? Maybe ours is the basic configuration tranier version. Just a wild naïve guess.


no. B version is somehow upgraded version of block 2 according to its spec. and some even claimed its nose have been enlarged to house new AESA radar. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Aung Zaya said:


> I copied from that page.i dont know the link. bro may be provided in comment section.
> 
> 
> no. B version is somehow upgraded version of block 2 according to its spec. and some even claimed its nose have been enlarged to house new AESA radar. bro


This is getting very interesting.

It is confirm the planes are JF17B variant as someone (most likely to be co-pilot) is obviously filming the plane behind. 

What are the advantages of AESA radar my brothers? If it is true that our JF17Bs are equipped with AESA, at what role will the planes play their part? I highly doubt these light weight jets could fit their role as air superiority fighters. Can AESA radars be utilized in anti-ship warfare to spot enemy ships?


----------



## Maxpane

Aung Zaya said:


> yes. it's ture. i just found some clear photos of them in FB. They even already arrived Myanmar.
> View attachment 550041
> View attachment 550042
> 
> source - Myanmar and Asean defense update.
> 
> @Imran Khan @Maxpane


congrats guys


----------



## MINN

http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/03/navy-to-own-submarines-soon-its-chief.html#comment-form


----------



## Tagaung

Russian Deputy Minister of Defence Alexander Fomin is in Naypyitaw. According to DVB article, they mainly discuss military technological cooperation between Russia and Myanmar. 

Bro @Aung Zaya @MINN @tarpitz @Devilduck, any more information on this topic?? 

DVB article 
http://burmese.dvb.no/archives/320407

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

They also talked about the International army games 2019 so I guess we are participating this year too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

here is the video. 
Any news on weapon or equipment releted bro @MINN ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Tagaung said:


> here is the video.
> Any news on weapon or equipment releted bro @MINN ?


No, but I'm guessing there have to be some talks about something big because I don't think the Russian Deputy Minister of Defence would come all the way to Myanmar for a bit of a chat. Maby it's about the six Yak-130s.In the video, they also mentioned something about Technology cooperation and that is a bit of a hint. It could mean there are Russian goodies coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> They also talked about the International army games 2019 so I guess we are participating this year too


Russian deputy minister wont come for chitchat about army game. just consider , last time he come , we signed the deal of yak-130. In sceond time , we declared about the deal of six su-30SM. so i guess something big again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> Russian deputy minister wont come for chitchat about army game. just consider , last time he come , we signed the deal of yak-130. In sceond time , we declared about the deal of six su-30SM. so i guess something big again.


Right. Alexander Fomin is responsible for arms sale.

Before the current position, he served as the deputy chief of Rosoboronexport and the director of Military-Technical Cooperation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rapster88

Could be something about anti air? 

I’m just wild guessing here because we got the jets already.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

rapster88 said:


> Could be something about anti air?
> 
> I’m just wild guessing here because we got the jets already.


I don't think we need more anti air systems coz we already have plenty of it . . from SHORAd to HIMAD. And we are producing Igla and KS 1B locally.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Any thoughts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> Any thoughts
> 
> 
> View attachment 551014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 551015


April fool pranks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

tarpitz said:


> April fool pranks.


HAHAHA thought so.


----------



## rapster88

MINN said:


> HAHAHA thought so.


Got me excited hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

rapster88 said:


> Got me excited hahaha


But with the mig-35 I think its probable


----------



## Devilduck

Saw these pics circulating around facebook. Old pics or upgraded ones coming back for duty?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Devilduck said:


> Saw these pics circulating around facebook. Old pics or upgraded ones coming back for duty?
> View attachment 551185
> View attachment 551186
> View attachment 551187
> View attachment 551188


I think new ones.
Home delivery [emoji1]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MINN

In this pic the number is 12 so if we can get a photo of the number on the new ones then we can find out for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rapster88

tarpitz said:


> I think new ones.
> Home delivery [emoji1]



Fresh outta Ivan’s bakery.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MINN

Myanmar Super Dover Mk III

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

MINN said:


> he also said that submarine crews have been training for a while now so I hop subs can be seen in a few years because the BDs are getting really annoying on Youtube and other platform claiming that because they have 2 subs that they can win Myanmar navy easily I know that they are saying this without any knowledge of naval warfare but I Just want to shut the Trolls up
> and also you are posting this at 3:30 in the morning #Respet


not only that, we are also getting AW159 wildcat ..BOOM BOOM  ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

BDforever said:


> not only that, we are also getting AW159 wildcat ..BOOM BOOM  ..


congrats , btw i heard some noise about mig 35 and su 30 on your forum? any chances of happening ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

Tagaung said:


> congrats , btw i heard some noise about mig 35 and su 30 on your forum? any chances of happening ?


----------



## tarpitz

BDforever said:


> not only that, we are also getting AW159 wildcat ..BOOM BOOM  ..


Again "BD is getting" ?

Be realistics.

Enough with "BD is getting blah blah blah"

Btw . Already 2 years on . . How is your 6 new indigenous frigates?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

tarpitz said:


> Again "BD is getting" ?
> 
> Be realistics.
> 
> Enough with "BD is getting blah blah blah"
> 
> Btw . Already 2 years on . . How is your 6 new indigenous frigates?


all are fantastic


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tagaung

how many k8 do we have? look at the serial no. i think its more than 30.


----------



## MINN

Tagaung said:


> View attachment 552397
> 
> View attachment 552400
> 
> 
> how many k8 do we have? look at the serial no. i think its more than 30.


This is a old pic right



Tagaung said:


> View attachment 552397
> 
> View attachment 552400
> 
> 
> how many k8 do we have? look at the serial no. i think its more than 30.


According to wiki it say 50 order so it should be around 40


----------



## Tagaung

MINN said:


> This is a old pic right
> 
> 
> According to wiki it say 50 order so it should be around 40


2016 air force day photo. In wiki it used to be 32, now it is 12. someone keeps editing our airforce page.
some people are jealous, i think.


----------



## MINN

Tagaung said:


> 2016 air force day photo. In wiki it used to be 32, now it is 12. someone keeps editing our airforce page.
> some people are jealous, i think.


Yah someone keep changing the numbers and some of the airforce equipment are even not in the list any more whoever it is has a southasian name chack the edited history there are some people who try to fix this by putting it back



Tagaung said:


> 2016 air force day photo. In wiki it used to be 32, now it is 12. someone keeps editing our airforce page.
> some people are jealous, i think.


If I knew how to edit wiki i would put it back the way it should be

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rapster88

MINN said:


> Yah someone keep changing the numbers and some of the airforce equipment are even not in the list any more whoever it is has a southasian name chack the edited history there are some people who try to fix this by putting it back
> 
> 
> If I knew how to edit wiki i would put it back the way it should be



Noisy neighbors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

rapster88 said:


> Noisy neighbors.


People takes the GFP very seriously and because the equipment of the military is keep changing that it's making Myanmar ranking lower.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rapster88

MINN said:


> People takes the GFP very seriously and because the equipment of the military is keep changing that it's making Myanmar ranking lower.



I think it’s good in a way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

rapster88 said:


> I think it’s good in a way.


I think what really matters for us is the human resource. I feels like we need to upgrade our basic military training standards. Instead of getting another expensive toy, we can just invest in the training areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

Devilduck said:


> I think what really matters for us is the human resource. I feels like we need to upgrade our basic military training standards. Instead of getting another expensive toy, we can just invest in the training areas.



what do you think about these digital camo I found these on FB someone photoshoped it


----------



## Aung Zaya

LKJ86 said:


> View attachment 552455





The Irrawaddy
*Myanmar Military Chief Backs BRI Projects in Talks With China’s Xi*
15 hours ago
_






YANGON—China’s ambitious Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) includes a host of projects that could benefit Myanmar, military chief Senior General Min Aung Hlaing told Chinese President Xi Jinping in Beijing on Wednesday, adding that Myanmar’s military was ready to cooperate on implementing them.

While the BRI is beginning to face resistance from a number of countries due to fears of a “debt trap”, Sen-Gen. Min Aung Hlaing said during a meeting with Xi at the Great Hall of the People that he believed it would be successful.

Xi’s signature foreign policy, the BRI is a grand vision to revive the historic Silk Road trade route and create a “21st-Century Maritime Silk Road”. These would create a network of trade routes from China to Europe passing through Central Asia, the Middle East and Russia. Unveiled in 2013, the BRI will ultimately encompass nearly 70 countries and two-thirds of the world’s population.

After signing the Memorandum of Understanding (MoU) for the China-Myanmar Economic Corridor (CMEC) in September last year, Myanmar officially became a partner in the BRI.

The senior general said the majority of Myanmar citizens live in rural areas and improving their socioeconomic status would require developing the nation’s economy first. This was the reason he requested support for developing Myanmar’s economic opportunities.

The senior general is visiting Beijing on a goodwill visit at the invitation of General Li Zuocheng, a member of China’s Central Military Commission and chief of the Joint Staff Department. During the visit Sen-Gen. Min Aung Hlaing has held talks with leaders of the People’s Liberation Army (PLA) and toured training schools, factories and other significant places. The visit comes two weeks ahead of State Counselor Daw Aung San Suu Kyi’s scheduled visit to Myanmar’s northern neighbor to attend the second BRI forum in late April.

Nearly three dozen national leaders will attend the forum. Daw Aung San Suu Kyi is expected to negotiate agreements on at least six projects as part of the CMEC agreement. During her bilateral meeting with Xi, the State Counselor will likely discuss some of the more controversial Chinese projects in Myanmar, including the suspended US$3.6-billion (5.43 trillion kyats) Myitsone hydropower  project in Kachin State.

During his meeting with the military chief, Xi said the militaries, political parties, governments and peoples of the two countries enjoy deep relationships, with military relations in particular having grown noticeably closer.

He said Myanmar was facing a lot of external pressure, but the years of effort by various leaders had led to visible progress for the country.

“China has always supported Myanmar and will continue to do so,” Xi said.

China would increase military cooperation between the two countries and strive to discover solutions to common problems, he added.

Myanmar occupies a strategic geographical position in the BRI, lying at the junction of South Asia and Southeast Asia, and between the Indian Ocean and southwestern China’s landlocked Yunnan province.

In Myanmar, the CMEC will stretch for 1,700 km, starting in China’s Yunnan Province and going through Myanmar’s major economic cities—Mandalay in central Myanmar and the commercial capital of Yangon—and reaching the coast at the Kyaukphyu Special Economic Zone (SEZ) in Rakhine State. Under the CMEC, Myanmar has also signed an MoU for the Kyaukphyu deep-sea port, a potential hub for China that would give it direct access to the Indian Ocean and allow its oil imports to bypass the Strait of Malacca. It also serves Beijing’s goal of developing landlocked Yunnan.

Despite warnings from critics that the project could burden Myanmar with unsustainable debts and provoke more armed conflict in the project areas, Myanmar has signed an MoU to begin studying a proposed Muse-Mandalay high-speed railway.

The railway could become a lifeline for China-Myanmar trade. Muse sits on Myanmar’s border with Yunnan, and is the largest trade portal between the two nations, while Mandalay is central Myanmar’s commercial center and the country’s second-largest city.

In Yangon, the multi-billion-dollar New Yangon City project is a part of the CMEC plan. The two sides have also agreed to implement three economic cooperation zones in Kachin and Shan states.

Snr-Gen. Min Aung Hlaing has also held meetings with top Chinese leaders including Song Tao, head of the International Liaison Department of the Central Committee of the Communist Party of China and General Wei Fenghe, minister of national defense and a member of the Central Military Commission. He has visited a PLA training school, observed military simulation training and visited a center featuring experimental equipment support technology.

Categories: Burma, Factiva, News
Tags: bilateral relations, BRI, China, Military, Sen-Gen. Min Aung Hlaing, Tatmadaw
*The Irrawaddy*
Powered by WordPress

Back to top_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Pepsi Cola

Myanmar is a GREAT FRIEND of China since ancient times!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Tagaung

screenshot of the airforce day music video.
is this mig getting upgrade or maintenance?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

Tagaung said:


> screenshot of the airforce day music video.
> is this mig getting upgrade or maintenance?
> 
> 
> View attachment 552869


upgrade bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Any info on this

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Myanmar Air Force JF-17M

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> Any info on this
> View attachment 553209


latest varient of MA-14. seem some metal has been replaced with fiber to get lighter weight.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> latest varient of MA-14. seem some metal has been replaced with fiber to get lighter weight.


DI is also producing 84 mm rocket rounds including airburst fuzes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

the new ASW corvette under construction in Myanmar




in some screenshots of the project presentation it is possible to identify : 2x triple torpedo tubes 324mm ASW, and hull sonar










in the first photo it is also possible to identify another unit under construction, similar to the OPV 54 class

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

sahureka2 said:


> the new ASW corvette under construction in Myanmar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in some screenshots of the project presentation it is possible to identify : 2x triple torpedo tubes 324mm ASW, and hull sonar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the first photo it is also possible to identify another unit under construction, similar to the OPV 54 class


ASuW corvette


----------



## Aung Zaya

sahureka2 said:


> the new ASW corvette under construction in Myanmar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in some screenshots of the project presentation it is possible to identify : 2x triple torpedo tubes 324mm ASW, and hull sonar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the first photo it is also possible to identify another unit under construction, similar to the OPV 54 class


yes. bro it's new inlay class OPV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

The Ronin said:


> Any details about it?


same spec with previous one. we already built one.


----------



## sahureka2

Aung Zaya said:


> same spec with previous one. we already built one.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheEunch

Hey guys what do you think of this digital multi cam? i have photo-shopped it onto some of our soldiers to demonstrate how it might look like including demonstration in the jungle and sandy area. The pattern is seamless and can be used to produce immediately.

The pattern

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maxpane

beauty


----------



## Aung Zaya

TheEunch said:


> Hey guys what do you think of this digital multi cam? i have photo-shopped it onto some of our soldiers to demonstrate how it might look like including demonstration in the jungle and sandy area. The pattern is seamless and can be used to produce immediately.
> 
> The pattern
> 
> View attachment 554511
> View attachment 554512
> View attachment 554513
> View attachment 554514
> View attachment 554515
> View attachment 554516
> View attachment 554517


woww..!! that's nice. bro. we should produce multiple uniform depending on its operation area. this uniform would be for northern part ?


----------



## TheEunch

The multicam pattern is designed so that it could be used both in the desert and in the forest by using an optical illusion in which when the soldiers is in a green environment (I.E Shan state or any forests in myanmar), the greens of the camouflage is more prevalent and when the soldier is in a tan environment (I.E Bagan area and the central and lower parts of Myanmar), the tan colours of the camouflage would be more prevalent. All I did was digitalize the existing multicam pattern. 

Yes having multiple uniforms would be more effective but in terms of costs this pattern does a better job at blending in with the environment of Myanmar, both upper and lower part of Myanmar then the current one, and could be used universally allowing this pattern to also be the sole uniform.

The reason why I propose a uniform change to this is firstly the cutting of the current uniform is way outdated. It is the same cutting as from the 80s. Secondly while woodlands may have been a suitable camo pattern to be digitalized, the reds in the pattern currently make it unsuitable for use in the jungle as it is too bright. The woodland camouflage was also not designed to be used in sandy areas creating a need for another uniform. Multicam solves alot of these issues.

I saw some of the SOTF guys wearing multi-cam camo with the better cutting of the uniform on exercise in Thailand. If it is confirmed to be produced domestically and is confirmed to be the new standard gear of the SOTF guys then they are really set. Right now this pattern and the uniform cutting must transfer onto the standard infantry along with the usage of molle systems, better bagbacks and proper plate carriers with plates (is it being standard issued now? if so i would love to see photos of it.)




The SOTF guys i referred to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rapster88

C&C is in Russia now. What are your speculations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheEunch

Probably something related to the airforce.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheEunch

Old vs new.

Singapore armed forces is updating their equipment and uniform cutting, As I have to serve National service(conscript) soon I appreciate it very much.

I wonder when our boys in the Tatmadaw will get something similar?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

anything to add to this sounds like something is in prosses of buying 
http://www.globalnewlightofmyanmar.com/senior-general-min-aung-hlaing-pays-goodwill-visit-to-russia/


----------



## Aung Zaya

TheEunch said:


> View attachment 554711
> View attachment 554710
> 
> Old vs new.
> 
> Singapore armed forces is updating their equipment and uniform cutting, As I have to serve National service(conscript) soon I appreciate it very much.
> 
> I wonder when our boys in the Tatmadaw will get something similar?


hoping something like this since long time ago. seem generals have less interest on this issue. Instead , buying a big hardware again and again. time to look back our boys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Aung Zaya said:


> hoping something like this since long time ago. seem generals have less interest on this issue. Instead , buying a big hardware again and again. time to look back our boys.



I think big hardware is still valued more compared to infantry gear as they are the big shield when a Country under threat

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tagaung

MINN said:


> anything to add to this sounds like something is in prosses of buying
> http://www.globalnewlightofmyanmar.com/senior-general-min-aung-hlaing-pays-goodwill-visit-to-russia/
> View attachment 554878




let me analyze this news. 'Russia-Myanmar military technology corporation committee' 'Ulan Ude aviation plant', I think C in C looking for either Mil helicopter production or Su-25 technology transfer.
Google 'Ulan Ude aviation plant'. Their main products are Su 25, Su 39, Mi-8 and Mi-17.
And C in C arrive in Ulan Ude, is pretty odd because Ulan Ude is thousands of miles from Moscow and is near to Mongolian border.
it cannot be a normal tour, it has to have a specific purpose. I think that purpose is tech transfer of Mi-8 or Su-25.
it is just my opinion.
what are your opinions on it bro @MINN @Aung Zaya @tarpitz @rapster88 @Devilduck

P.S we already can assemble K-8, so the production of Su-25 isn't really far fetched.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Tagaung said:


> let me analyze this news. 'Russia-Myanmar military technology corporation committee' 'Ulan Ude aviation plant', I think C in C looking for either Mil helicopter production or Su-25 technology transfer.
> Google 'Ulan Ude aviation plant'. Their main products are Su 25, Su 39, Mi-8 and Mi-17.
> And C in C arrive in Ulan Ude, is pretty odd because Ulan Ude is thousands of miles from Moscow and is near to Mongolian border.
> it cannot be a normal tour, it has to have a specific purpose. I think that purpose is tech transfer of Mi-8 or Su-25.
> it is just my opinion.
> what are your opinions on it bro @MINN @Aung Zaya @tarpitz @rapster88 @Devilduck
> 
> View attachment 554949
> View attachment 554950
> 
> 
> View attachment 554951
> 
> 
> View attachment 554952


ToT is impossible. bro the number we can order at a time is not more than 12 . I think current local MRO plant is enough. may be like ordering some more mi-171 in this regards. 

source - fb

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

Marine Rouge said:


> I think big hardware is still valued more compared to infantry gear as they are the big shield when a Country under threat



Yes but we should focus on things that we can produce domestically and this is which I applaude the generals for as now we can produce APCs and SPGs domestically (hopes to be able to produce MBTs in a few years). 

If we focus on buying big hardware only. What will we do if they get destroyed in a war and we can’t replace it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

I also think it's either SU-25 or Helicopter

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> I also think it's either SU-25 or Helicopter


Mi 17 helicopters bro.
MAF is trying to augment its Mi 17 fleet.
You can see that Vice Adm Moe Aung is also in the delegation, so there will be some acquisition for the MN too... probably some weapon systems for new frigates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

I think the likelyhood is on acquiring of more Mi17 or upgrading of our current aging fleet to tailor suit our diverse terrain. What we really need as an ambush prone army is the intensive badass air transport to shock and awe the f**k out of the enemy. 
Speaking of SU25 I guess we have enough CAS role aircrafts with our current YAK130 fleet (and budget status) and also our Mi35s can still play a big role in blowing some heads off. 
At the end of the day I don't mind frogfoot spraying few 30mm to some degenerates.
Lets just hope to hear some good news.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rapster88

Devilduck said:


> I think the likelyhood is on acquiring of more Mi17 or upgrading of our current aging fleet to tailor suit our diverse terrain. What we really need as an ambush prone army is the intensive badass air transport to shock and awe the f**k out of the enemy.
> Speaking of SU25 I guess we have enough CAS role aircrafts with our current YAK130 fleet (and budget status) and also our Mi35s can still play a big role in blowing some heads off.
> At the end of the day I don't mind frogfoot spraying few 30mm to some degenerates.
> Lets just hope to hear some good news.




Yeah. Would be very interesting to see what’s gonna be the main ground attack aircraft after the A5.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

Ka-52 is a good choice for CAS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Marine Rouge said:


> I think big hardware is still valued more compared to infantry gear as they are the big shield when a Country under threat





Marine Rouge said:


> I think big hardware is still valued more compared to infantry gear as they are the big shield when a Country under threat


agreed !! but we're in war with some rebel groups.So every single troops 's safety , comfort in battle is also as important as advanced high tech gear. now , u can see we're certainly not weak in terms of air force , navy and army hardwares. but for somethings like personal equipment and gears are far below even in ASEAN standard. we should fix it as fast as we can.



rapster88 said:


> Yeah. Would be very interesting to see what’s gonna be the main ground attack aircraft after the A5.



i think it would be Yak-130 as we have 16 now. That's why we increase in numbers after the first batch arrived.



MINN said:


> Ka-52 is a good choice for CAS


may be Mi35 is more than enough for rebels who dont have any advanced weapons. should invest in logistic like buying more mi-171 and it could give lower chance of ambush during deployment. we need at least 20+ Mi-17 for rapid deployment.


----------



## TheEunch

Aung Zaya said:


> agreed !! but we're in war with some rebel groups.So every single troops 's safety , comfort in battle is also as important as advanced high tech gear. now , u can see we're certainly not weak in terms of air force , navy and army hardwares. but for somethings like personal equipment and gears are far below even in ASEAN standard. we should fix it as fast as we can.
> 
> 
> 
> i think it would be Yak-130 as we have 16 now. That's why we increase in numbers after the first batch arrived.
> 
> 
> may be Mi35 is more than enough for rebels who dont have any advanced weapons. should invest in logistic like buying more mi-171 and it could give lower chance of ambush during deployment. we need at least 20+ Mi-17 for rapid deployment.



Yes agreed, also personal protection system is easy to manufacture. 

CAS, yak 130 are capable aircraft for now but they won’t hold up that well in a conventional war.

Given a choice between mi35 and the Ka-52, I would choose the Ka-52 for future proofing as well. Maybe a mix of mi35 and Ka-52s?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rapster88

TheEunch said:


> Yes agreed, also personal protection system is easy to manufacture.
> 
> CAS, yak 130 are capable aircraft for now but they won’t hold up that well in a conventional war.
> 
> Given a choice between mi35 and the Ka-52, I would choose the Ka-52 for future proofing as well. Maybe a mix of mi35 and Ka-52s?



What’s your opinion towards the Ka 52s? Why do you think they are more suitable for MAF?

I checked the Wiki and there’s only one international operator which is Egypt. 

What about Havoc? The price tag is about the same with ~16 Mn USD

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

TheEunch said:


> Given a choice between mi35 and the Ka-52, I would choose the Ka-52 for future proofing as well. Maybe a mix of mi35 and Ka-52s?


but the price of Ka-52 with full weapon package is insanely high. not suitable for our current budget status.


----------



## TheEunch

Im saying the Ka-52s should be like the more elite of the helicopters because of its ability to take off from highly mountainous terrain, making it an option for usage in places like Shan State. But I didn’t know how expensive the KA-52s were so my bad.


----------



## MINN

TheEunch said:


> Im saying the Ka-52s should be like the more elite of the helicopters because of its ability to take off from highly mountainous terrain, making it an option for usage in places like Shan State. But I didn’t know how expensive the KA-52s were so my bad.


they are expansive but I think we can aford a batch of 6 or 8 in a few years


----------



## TheEunch

Saw this photo on the New York Times, any idea how old is it?
Also does this mean MOLLE plate carriers are already being issued because the carriers I see in this picture are in the older woodland pattern.


----------



## Tagaung

c in c in Irkutsk Aviation Plant. 
https://www.seniorgeneralminaunghlaing.com.mm/13131/တပ္မေတာ္ကာကြယ္ေရးဦးစ-575/


----------



## MINN

Tagaung said:


> c in c in Irkutsk Aviation Plant.
> https://www.seniorgeneralminaunghlaing.com.mm/13131/တပ္မေတာ္ကာကြယ္ေရးဦးစ-575/
> 
> View attachment 555172
> 
> 
> View attachment 555173


Yak-130 and Su-30 are made here right


----------



## tarpitz

C in C made pre shipment inspection of Su 30SME for MAF.


----------



## tarpitz

F 14 in Qingdao, China, to join China-Asean joint ex.


----------



## Devilduck

Actually our Mi35s are battle proven since 2011 (lajaryang battle) and it helped us regain control of laukking and monekoe. I think we can stick with them for a while with upgrades here and there.

My only concern is the maingun. It is a fixed double barrel 30mm gun that needs the Hind to face the direction it is firing. It loses the element of surprise in some cases and can be abit dangerous to the pilots.

I saw this photo from facebook and it looks like our birds are upgraded with heat dissipater. Smart move by airforce since rebels are lowkey stockpiling cheap chinese manpads. At least it gives decent protection to the pilots from manpad attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

8000 miles journey of F 14.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rapster88

I 


Devilduck said:


> Actually our Mi35s are battle proven since 2011 (lajaryang battle) and it helped us regain control of laukking and monekoe. I think we can stick with them for a while with upgrades here and there.
> 
> My only concern is the maingun. It is a fixed double barrel 30mm gun that needs the Hind to face the direction it is firing. It loses the element of surprise in some cases and can be abit dangerous to the pilots.
> 
> I saw this photo from facebook and it looks like our birds are upgraded with heat dissipater. Smart move by airforce since rebels are lowkey stockpiling cheap chinese manpads. At least it gives decent protection to the pilots from manpad attack.
> View attachment 555221




I had a closeup photo of it, with the heat dissipator installed, sitting on the tarmac. Let me see if I can find it back from my computer today. 

I got that photo like at least 4 years back so I guess we had it for quite sometime now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

[QUOTE = "tarpitz, post: 11395656, membro: 152478"] 8000 miglia di viaggio di F 14. [ATTACH = pieno] 555229 [/ ATTACH] [ATTACH = pieno] 555230 [/ ATTACH] [/ QUOTE]
The photo of the F-14 is not recent, currently the frigate has the ASW 324mm triple torpedo tubes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

At near the end of the video, C in C is hugged by deputy defense minister Alexander Fomin.
The level of friendship between the two leaders is amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

First bird for MAF is ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devilduck

MAF's SU30SME maiden flight

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

Devilduck said:


> MAF's SU30SME maiden flight
> View attachment 555718
> View attachment 555719


31 Mig 29
16 JF 17
6 Su 30 SME
12 Yak 130
Compact combination.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rapster88

Devilduck said:


> MAF's SU30SME maiden flight
> View attachment 555718
> View attachment 555719




Someone on FB pointed out that these birds have midair refueling probes - let’s discuss the potentials.

Or is it even our jet yet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

rapster88 said:


> Someone on FB pointed out that these birds have midair refueling probes - let’s discuss the potentials.
> 
> Or is it even our jet yet




source
http://www.defenseworld.net/news/24658/Russia_Begins_Assembly_Of_Su_30SMs_Meant_For_Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

when will BD order something ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tagaung

C in C in 8th Moscow Conference on International Security Opening Ceremony.
watch from 1:13:20








Imran Khan said:


> when will BD order something ?


4 squadrons of 4 generation fighter will be coming NEXT YEAR.......... 2019

they are coming NEXT YEAR..........2018

they are coming NEXT YEAR..........2017

they are coming NEXT YEAR..........2016
they are coming NEXT YEAR..........2015
.
.
Well, you get my gist. 

By the way, who is the guy at 4:02:33 at the video i posted above?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

Tagaung said:


> C in C in 8th Moscow Conference on International Security Opening Ceremony.
> watch from 1:13:20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 squadrons of 4 generation fighter will be coming NEXT YEAR.......... 2019
> 
> they are coming NEXT YEAR..........2018
> 
> they are coming NEXT YEAR..........2017
> 
> they are coming NEXT YEAR..........2016
> they are coming NEXT YEAR..........2015
> .
> .
> Well, you get my gist.
> 
> By the way, who is the guy at 4:02:33 at the video i posted above?








*LIEUTENANT GENERAL (RETD) IKRAM UL HAQ*
*SECRETARY DEFENCE*


Phone: 9271114 Fax: 9271115 

Secretary Defence
*
http://www.mod.gov.pk/frmDetails.aspx *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

Tagaung said:


> C in C in 8th Moscow Conference on International Security Opening Ceremony.
> watch from 1:13:20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4 squadrons of 4 generation fighter will be coming NEXT YEAR.......... 2019
> 
> they are coming NEXT YEAR..........2018
> 
> they are coming NEXT YEAR..........2017
> 
> they are coming NEXT YEAR..........2016
> they are coming NEXT YEAR..........2015
> .
> .
> Well, you get my gist.
> 
> By the way, who is the guy at 4:02:33 at the video i posted above?


just like ur 135m invisible frigate,just like ur kilo class submarine,just like ur ming class submarine bla bla..we r hearing about those from 2013 nd 2015 respectively..u knw,our fighter tender was opened only in 2017..so,it will take time..nd dont worry about us..better worry about ur own soldiers

https://www.npr.org/2019/01/04/6821...ar-security-forces-in-independence-day-attack
*Insurgents Kill 7 Myanmar Security Forces In Independence Day Attack*

*https://www.irrawaddy.com/news/burma/myanmar-military-major-killed-fighting-arakan-army-rakhine.html*
*Myanmar Military Major Killed in Fighting With Arakan Army in Rakhine*

*https://www.thehindu.com/news/inter...led-in-arakan-army-attack/article26487416.ece*


----------



## MINN

shourov323 said:


> just like ur 135m invisible frigate,just like ur kilo class submarine,just like ur ming class submarine bla bla..we r hearing about those from 2013 nd 2015 respectively..u knw,our fighter tender was opened only in 2017..so,it will take time..nd dont worry about us..better worry about ur own soldiers
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2019/01/04/6821...ar-security-forces-in-independence-day-attack
> *Insurgents Kill 7 Myanmar Security Forces In Independence Day Attack*
> 
> *https://www.irrawaddy.com/news/burma/myanmar-military-major-killed-fighting-arakan-army-rakhine.html*
> *Myanmar Military Major Killed in Fighting With Arakan Army in Rakhine*
> 
> *https://www.thehindu.com/news/inter...led-in-arakan-army-attack/article26487416.ece*


Why would we want a Ming class when we are looking to buy Kilo class we have already trained the submariners so we are getting it and the 135m is almost finished also at least we don't troll about buy mig-35 or su-30 like the BDs do

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

shourov323 said:


> just like ur 135m invisible frigate,just like ur kilo class submarine,just like ur ming class submarine bla bla..we r hearing about those from 2013 nd 2015 respectively..u knw,our fighter tender was opened only in 2017..so,it will take time..nd dont worry about us..better worry about ur own soldiers
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2019/01/04/6821...ar-security-forces-in-independence-day-attack
> *Insurgents Kill 7 Myanmar Security Forces In Independence Day Attack*
> 
> *https://www.irrawaddy.com/news/burma/myanmar-military-major-killed-fighting-arakan-army-rakhine.html*
> *Myanmar Military Major Killed in Fighting With Arakan Army in Rakhine*
> 
> *https://www.thehindu.com/news/inter...led-in-arakan-army-attack/article26487416.ece*


Mind your own business.
Try to upgrade ur Mutiny Army, Tiny Air Force and Second hand Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Some one deleated the photos of MN ships from MN Wikipedia looks like some one is Trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

tarpitz said:


> Mind your own business.
> Try to upgrade ur Mutiny Army, Tiny Air Force and Second hand Navy.



They named it as 2030 Armed forces

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

shourov323 said:


> just like ur 135m invisible frigate


it is already built and waiting for weapon installation which will come late from russia and china. 

title "ships under construction " in red box No.1 135m frigate 





135 m model towing tank test in 2017.





now. it's almost completed and waiting for weapon system. 



shourov323 said:


> we r hearing about those from 2013 nd 2015 respectively


lol still lying... even 108m frigate F-14 is yet to be built in 2013. and we're talking about 135m ? 135m frigate project is officially revealed. not myth or dream.



Marine Rouge said:


> They named it as 2030 Armed forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

MINN said:


> Why would we want a Ming class when we are looking to buy Kilo class we have already trained the submariners so we are getting it and the 135m is almost finished also at least we don't troll about buy mig-35 or su-30 like the BDs do



it is not trolling when they actually believe it, it is called *delusion*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

Imran Khan said:


> when will BD order something ?


"If" BD places an order for a fighter jet, they'll probably be combat ready by 2025. Most members think it's only the manufacturing that takes time, they forget about the training, tactics and logistics part. So for the next few years, BD military will suffer badly in case of war/skirmish with Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MINN

what is this radar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> what is this radar
> View attachment 555894
> 
> View attachment 555895
> 
> View attachment 555896
> 
> View attachment 555897


not radar. bro UAV ground control center.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> not radar. bro UAV ground control center.


That's better than radar


----------



## MINN

I feel like this trip to russia by CC is like a shopping trip and I waiting for good news of something good coming

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> I feel like this trip to russia by CC is like a shopping trip and I waiting for good news of something good coming


i hope something for navy bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> i hope something for navy bro.


Yes.
I heard that the guy in front of Vice Adm Moe Ag is the chief of 135 m frigate programme.

I think MN is eying for Russian weapons systems for new frigates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

tarpitz said:


> Yes.
> I heard that the guy in front of Vice Adm Moe Ag is the chief of 135 m frigate programme.
> 
> I think MN is eying for Russian weapons systems for new frigates.
> View attachment 556066


one thing is for sure he is definitely eyeing something

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

MINN said:


> one thing is for sure he is definitely eyeing something


Any chances for VL SAM system?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Devilduck said:


> Any chances for VL SAM system?


Sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Yes.
> I heard that the guy in front of Vice Adm Moe Ag is the chief of 135 m frigate programme.
> 
> I think MN is eying for Russian weapons systems for new frigates.
> View attachment 556066


if we choose vls from Russia , what would it be ? bro shtil-1 ?


----------



## MINN

The BGF has nice weapons and are they wearing USN camos ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

Can someone explain to me how the BGF works? Because they seem to always have better Personal Infantry Equipment then the regular army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

I think they got their own cash flow to stock pile the guns from thai black market while salary and allowances are provided by army. Easy for them to upgrade with topnotch gadgets due to their size I guess. Their military operations are under army control while firearm procurement is given certain level of liberty. I might be wrong but at the end of the day it is good to have someone like them to be under our control.


TheEunch said:


> Can someone explain to me how the BGF works? Because they seem to always have better Personal Infantry Equipment then the regular army.


----------



## sahureka2

China-ASEAN naval exercise note Myanmar frigate F-14

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tagaung

Kilo....?


----------



## tarpitz

Tagaung said:


> Kilo....?
> 
> View attachment 556166
> View attachment 556167


Finally . . . Kilo is not a myth at all.
C in C in Admiralteyskie Verfy shipyard to inspect building of Kilo class for Myanmar Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

That's how ARSA and AA ruin Bangladesh.


https://www.bbc.com/news/stories-48041414

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

View attachment 556277

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

Look at those sexy AK key mods, hope our SOTF boys get those

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rapster88

I guess the Christmas came early for the Army?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

I heard army spray some 122mm MLRS against AA last night. Good sign that we are improving our situational awareness with the help of UAV and stuffs. I think they detected AA base in that target area or large group of them are being spotted for potential attack to nearby police/army base.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

http://tass.com/defense/1055459?fbclid=IwAR3Nze3g-yZoTg0LVCjsQtr44viIOhRbSGXPwbQgQ1C-1zriCRyrT9iwGC8

*Myanmar delegation visits Russian defense enterprises*

More:
http://tass.com/defense/1055459?fbclid=IwAR3Nze3g-yZoTg0LVCjsQtr44viIOhRbSGXPwbQgQ1C-1zriCRyrT9iwGC8

MOSCOW, April 24. /TASS/. A delegation from Myanmar that arrived in Moscow to attend the 8th Moscow Conference on International Security visited Russian defense military-industrial enterprises and examined their production, Russian Defense Minister, Army General Sergey Shoigu said at a meeting with Commander-in-Chief of Defence Services of Myanmar Min Aung Hlaing.

"I have learnt that the Myanmar delegation visited Russian military-industrial complex enterprises and examined their production and the manufacturing potential. Now you have an independent opinion on our capabilities," he said.

Shoigu pointed out that Russia considers Myanmar to be a reliable ally and strategic partner in Southeast Asia and Asia-Pacific.

"Russia-Myanmar cooperation in the military and military-industrial spheres is gradually expanding, in part because of your personal contribution in strengthening our bilateral ties. I am certain that today’s talks will enhance the cooperation between the defense agencies of our countries,"


The 8th Moscow Conference on International Security is held on April 23-25. Its agenda includes the most significant issues arising when formulating approaches to the international security, exchange of opinions on the modern military dangers and threats, including the modernization of the arms control system. The participants will discuss the situation in the Middle East, Asia, Africa and Latin America. Defense Ministers from at least 35 countries and more than 1,000 experts from 100 states are attending the Conference.



More:
http://tass.com/defense/1055459?fbclid=IwAR3Nze3g-yZoTg0LVCjsQtr44viIOhRbSGXPwbQgQ1C-1zriCRyrT9iwGC8

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

Devilduck said:


> I heard army spray some 122mm MLRS against AA last night. Good sign that we are improving our situational awareness with the help of UAV and stuffs. I think they detected AA base in that target area or large group of them are being spotted for potential attack to nearby police/army base.
> View attachment 556354


There are videos on facebook and let me tell you they sounds really good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

MINN said:


> There are videos on facebook and let me tell you they sounds really good.


Oh man imagine the recieving end. Those degenerates will think twice before messing around again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rapster88

I guess the Christmas came early for the Army? 


MINN said:


> There are videos on facebook and let me tell you they sounds really good.



Can you share the joy here too?


----------



## MINN

__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rapster88

MINN said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/



Woah. I bet shit went hell on them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Have we receive all the 50 K-8 trainer from China?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> Have we receive all the 50 K-8 trainer from China?


no. but we already assembled them the number what we need. China direct export is less than 12.


----------



## Tagaung

i found this old pic on fb. How many of this radar do we have? and what type of missile is used with this radar in our air defense forces?


----------



## MINN

question what types of UAVs does the airforce have


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> question what types of UAVs does the airforce have



many types. mostly from China and local ones.


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> question what types of UAVs does the airforce have


 CH 3 and Skylark 2 UAVs are backbone of MAF.
Army also uses a number of locally assembled UAV with Chinese and Israeli payloads.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rapster88

tarpitz said:


> CH 3 and Skylark 2 UAVs are backbone of MAF.
> Army also uses a number of locally assembled UAV with Chinese and Israeli payloads.



Are we using them for recon mostly or drone strikes as well?



Devilduck said:


> Actually our Mi35s are battle proven since 2011 (lajaryang battle) and it helped us regain control of laukking and monekoe. I think we can stick with them for a while with upgrades here and there.
> 
> My only concern is the maingun. It is a fixed double barrel 30mm gun that needs the Hind to face the direction it is firing. It loses the element of surprise in some cases and can be abit dangerous to the pilots.
> 
> I saw this photo from facebook and it looks like our birds are upgraded with heat dissipater. Smart move by airforce since rebels are lowkey stockpiling cheap chinese manpads. At least it gives decent protection to the pilots from manpad attack.
> View attachment 555221




I finally found the close up photo on Myanmar Defense Weapons Page again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Drone strike against the insurgents with a guided missile is not a very lucritive idea in my opinion unless it is a high value target. I think they use it mostly for recon or artillery fire correction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tagaung

မြန်မာ့တပ်မတော်က ရေငုပ်သင်္ဘောကိုမကြာမီအချိန်အတွင်းမှာပဲ ပိုင်ဆိုင်နိုင်တော့မယ်လို့ တပ်မတော် သတင်းမှန်ပြန်ကြားရေးအဖွဲ့ အတွင်းရေးမှူး ဗိုလ်မှူးချုပ်ဇော်မင်းထွန်းက ဘီဘီစီကိုပြောပါတယ်။

ရေငုပ်သင်္ဘောပိုင်ဆိုင်ဖို့ဆိုတာက ဝယ်ရတာသိပ်မခက်ဘူး။ အရေးကြီးတာက သူရဲ့ အခြေချမယ့်နေရာ တွေ၊ သူနဲ့ဆက်စပ်တဲ့အထောက်အပံ့ပစ္စည်းတွေ၊ အသုံးပြုနိုင်ဖို့လေ့ကျင်သင်ကြားမှုတွေက ပိုအရေးကြီးတယ်။ ကျွန်တော်တို့ဆီမှာ ရေငုပ်သင်္ဘောမှာသုံးနိုင်တဲ့ သင်တန်းပြီးထားတဲ့သူတွေရှိနေပါပြီလို့ သူကဆို ပါတယ်။

"သင်တန်းကာလက ၅နှစ်ကနေ ၇နှစ်အတွင်းရှိတယ်။ ဒါကရေငုပ်သင်္ဘောပိုင်ဆိုင်ဖို့ ပြင်ဆင်တဲ့အချိန်ထဲမှာ သင်တန်းကာလကိုထည့်တွက်တယ်။ သင်တန်းကာလက အောင်မြင်ပြီးပြီဖြစ်ပါတယ်။ အဲဒီတော့ ဆယ်စုနှစ် တစ်ခုအတွင်းမှာ ပိုင်ဆိုင်နိုင်မယ်ဆိုတာက ဘယ်တော့ဆိုတာကိုတွက်ကြည့်လို့ရပါတယ်" လို့ ဗိုလ်မှူးချုပ်ဇော်မင်းထွန်းက ဘီဘီစီကိုပြောပါတယ်။

https://www.bbc.com/burmese/burma-48116339

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

Tagaung said:


> မြန်မာ့တပ်မတော်က ရေငုပ်သင်္ဘောကိုမကြာမီအချိန်အတွင်းမှာပဲ ပိုင်ဆိုင်နိုင်တော့မယ်လို့ တပ်မတော် သတင်းမှန်ပြန်ကြားရေးအဖွဲ့ အတွင်းရေးမှူး ဗိုလ်မှူးချုပ်ဇော်မင်းထွန်းက ဘီဘီစီကိုပြောပါတယ်။
> 
> ရေငုပ်သင်္ဘောပိုင်ဆိုင်ဖို့ဆိုတာက ဝယ်ရတာသိပ်မခက်ဘူး။ အရေးကြီးတာက သူရဲ့ အခြေချမယ့်နေရာ တွေ၊ သူနဲ့ဆက်စပ်တဲ့အထောက်အပံ့ပစ္စည်းတွေ၊ အသုံးပြုနိုင်ဖို့လေ့ကျင်သင်ကြားမှုတွေက ပိုအရေးကြီးတယ်။ ကျွန်တော်တို့ဆီမှာ ရေငုပ်သင်္ဘောမှာသုံးနိုင်တဲ့ သင်တန်းပြီးထားတဲ့သူတွေရှိနေပါပြီလို့ သူကဆို ပါတယ်။
> 
> "သင်တန်းကာလက ၅နှစ်ကနေ ၇နှစ်အတွင်းရှိတယ်။ ဒါကရေငုပ်သင်္ဘောပိုင်ဆိုင်ဖို့ ပြင်ဆင်တဲ့အချိန်ထဲမှာ သင်တန်းကာလကိုထည့်တွက်တယ်။ သင်တန်းကာလက အောင်မြင်ပြီးပြီဖြစ်ပါတယ်။ အဲဒီတော့ ဆယ်စုနှစ် တစ်ခုအတွင်းမှာ ပိုင်ဆိုင်နိုင်မယ်ဆိုတာက ဘယ်တော့ဆိုတာကိုတွက်ကြည့်လို့ရပါတယ်" လို့ ဗိုလ်မှူးချုပ်ဇော်မင်းထွန်းက ဘီဘီစီကိုပြောပါတယ်။
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/burmese/burma-48116339
> 
> 
> View attachment 558060


So the chance is higher with the kilo class? Saw some short documentary about indian navy's kilo subs and life on board is miserable. Intensive training is needed for sailors to be physically and mentally ready with this very demanding job. 
Looks like evry details needed to be considered regarding the ration choices and clothings as fresh water is limited on board.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

what do you guys think of the Kamov Ka-60 for Airforce and Navy


----------



## MINN

How old are the MA-1,2,3,4


----------



## Devilduck

MINN said:


> what do you guys think of the Kamov Ka-60 for Airforce and Navy


For navy will be enough with proper anti-sub or SAR confirgeration in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> How old are the MA-1,2,3,4


not that old bro. but in next decade , we may need next gen assault rifles. 


Devilduck said:


> For navy will be enough with proper anti-sub or SAR confirgeration in my opinion.


My guess is no for both. we operate 6 + Eurocopter for navy and more than a dozen of Mi-17 for army. so we dont them in rush. and i think sticking in proven platforms like Eurocopter and Mi-17 is better , instead of investing in unproven ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

Aung Zaya said:


> not that old bro. but in next decade , we may need next gen assault rifles.
> 
> My guess is no for both. we operate 6 + Eurocopter for navy and more than a dozen of Mi-17 for army. so we dont them in rush. and i think sticking in proven platforms like Eurocopter and Mi-17 is better , instead of investing in unproven ones.


Army started equiping MA series to front line troops during early 2000s. We can trace back from the books written by veterans. We were dealing with jungle masters KNU during those eras. The size and weight of G3 were big pain in the *** for our light infantry regiments in the karen jungles. So the new light weight but weaker punching power MA series were replaced among the troops. 
Firearm diversity back then was very unique among troops. Some were carrying M1 carbines, some were carrying weird looking grenade launcher (BA? ?) I forgot the name lmao.


----------



## MINN

Devilduck said:


> Army started equiping MA series to front line troops during early 2000s. We can trace back from the books written by veterans. We were dealing with jungle masters KNU during those eras. The size and weight of G3 were big pain in the *** for our light infantry regiments in the karen jungles. So the new light weight but weaker punching power MA series were replaced among the troops.
> Firearm diversity back then was very unique among troops. Some were carrying M1 carbines, some were carrying weird looking grenade launcher (BA? ?) I forgot the name lmao.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

This pic is creating interesting discussings among local military enthusiast and also by our lovely neighbours who love to call us monkey. 
Our officers are getting trained by Indian navy for how to submarine 101?
Combat diver means something similar to naval special force?
Since Indian navy is operating the kilo class submarines, i think we can safely assume our navy is eyeing kilos rather than chinese platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> who love to call us monkey.


dont care whatever a chimp talk. perhaps , they dont have mirror at their home.



Devilduck said:


> Our officers are getting trained by Indian navy for how to submarine 101?


yes. since a long time ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

Biman plane crashes in Yangon airport
https://www.mmtimes.com/news/biman-plane-crashes-yangon-airport.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

F-14 in on the way to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> F-14 in on the way to China.
> View attachment 559440


F-14 and F-12 is going to Singapore right now right

Myanmar National Airline lands with gear fail in Mandalay International Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devilduck

F-14 Kyan Sit Thar class Frigate conducted anti-submarine Exercise in Strait of Malacca.


----------



## Devilduck

MINN said:


> F-14 and F-12 is going to Singapore right now right
> 
> Myanmar National Airline lands with gear fail in Mandalay International Airport


Pilot was airforce veteren.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> F-14 and F-12 is going to Singapore right now right
> 
> Myanmar National Airline lands with gear fail in Mandalay International Airport


Good Job..!!


----------



## Nilgiri

MINN said:


> F-14 and F-12 is going to Singapore right now right
> 
> Myanmar National Airline lands with gear fail in Mandalay International Airport



Good job by the pilot, I just saw this in news.


----------



## sahureka2

Pulling in to Singapore’s Changi naval base, 2 Myanmar navy frigates F-12, F-14, JMSDF ship Izumo and Destroyer Murasame, + USS Blue Ridge.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheEunch

Malaysian new prototype paskal camo(their special forces). When will our SOTF boys or even the normal infantryman get something like this?




Crye precision combat shirt





Navy seals already have like the crye g3 combat shirt lookalikes, how hard can it be to replace the uniforms cutting with the current pattern or a new pattern?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Interesting read ISIS to Myanmar
https://blogs.timesofisrael.com/isis-heading-towards-south-asia/


----------



## Aung Zaya

TheEunch said:


> View attachment 559942
> Malaysian new prototype paskal camo(their special forces). When will our SOTF boys or even the normal infantryman get something like this?
> 
> View attachment 559944
> Crye precision combat shirt
> View attachment 559943
> 
> 
> Navy seals already have like the crye g3 combat shirt lookalikes, how hard can it be to replace the uniforms cutting with the current pattern or a new pattern?


it depends on willingness of Generals to change. I bet they will use this current at least 10 years.


----------



## TheEunch

I


Aung Zaya said:


> it depends on willingness of Generals to change. I bet they will use this current at least 10 years.


damn if that’s the case, my heart goes out for our troops.



MINN said:


> Interesting read ISIS to Myanmar
> https://blogs.timesofisrael.com/isis-heading-towards-south-asia/


If we are going to allow the rohingyas back into Myanmar we need to strengthen our immigration and do thorough background checks in and the nation must be united to stand against these Muslim jihadist.

I say we should stop fighting our ethnic brothers who are alike us and stand united to deter Muslim extremism that could threaten our country. We may be of different religions or ethnicities but we are all citizens of Myanmar above all and must work to Ensure the security of our country. It’s not a matter of where, but when.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

TheEunch said:


> View attachment 559942
> Malaysian new prototype paskal camo(their special forces). When will our SOTF boys or even the normal infantryman get something like this?
> 
> View attachment 559944
> Crye precision combat shirt
> View attachment 559943
> 
> 
> Navy seals already have like the crye g3 combat shirt lookalikes, how hard can it be to replace the uniforms cutting with the current pattern or a new pattern?


I think the problem is with the pride of the top levels who were once part of 80s-90s kayin and shan theatre. They are very confortable with the conventional way of thinking when it comes to infantry equipment and way of operating firearms. The pride is so strong that they always portray how they crawl through the kayin jungles for many weeks by eating bamboo shoots to achieve their objective and stuffs instead of innovating the troops by alligning with the complexity of the modern warfare.

We been using our japanese era ammo rig since we gain independent and the only improvement we got over many decades is the new kevlar vest and helmet (which i still think needs alot of improvement). 

My point is we should do research on proper vest with MOLLE webbing. Either plate carrier or build in kevlar one will be fine. Doesnt need to be top notch US military grade but we can allign with our budget and operational needs. Let the troops customize the vests with the pouches with their own needs. Our current infantry equipment set up is real pathetic. 

Speaking of operating firearm, we are still training our troops with point shooting/hip firing stance and some soldiers are proudly using that firing position in the frontline. Lets be realistic, troops in the 80s and 90s were using G3 as standard issue rifle and the recoil was so strong that they adapt the hip firing stance for their ease. The recoil of our current standard issue MA series rifles are nothing compared to the G3s. They should be taught with proper firing stance for both jungle and urban warfare scenario.


----------



## TheEunch

Devilduck said:


> I think the problem is with the pride of the top levels who were once part of 80s-90s kayin and shan theatre. They are very confortable with the conventional way of thinking when it comes to infantry equipment and way of operating firearms. The pride is so strong that they always portray how they crawl through the kayin jungles for many weeks by eating bamboo shoots to achieve their objective and stuffs instead of innovating the troops by alligning with the complexity of the modern warfare.
> 
> We been using our japanese era ammo rig since we gain independent and the only improvement we got over many decades is the new kevlar vest and helmet (which i still think needs alot of improvement).
> 
> My point is we should do research on proper vest with MOLLE webbing. Either plate carrier or build in kevlar one will be fine. Doesnt need to be top notch US military grade but we can allign with our budget and operational needs. Let the troops customize the vests with the pouches with their own needs. Our current infantry equipment set up is real pathetic.
> 
> Speaking of operating firearm, we are still training our troops with point shooting/hip firing stance and some soldiers are proudly using that firing position in the frontline. Lets be realistic, troops in the 80s and 90s were using G3 as standard issue rifle and the recoil was so strong that they adapt the hip firing stance for their ease. The recoil of our current standard issue MA series rifles are nothing compared to the G3s. They should be taught with proper firing stance for both jungle and urban warfare scenario.



I saw carrier plates with the molle system from troops operating in Rakhine, and is the bull pup MA rifle gonna be standard issue for all troops or only for SOTF?


----------



## MINN

TheEunch said:


> I saw carrier plates with the molle system from troops operating in Rakhine, and is the bull pup MA rifle gonna be standard issue for all troops or only for SOTF?


I think the bullpup is going to be just for show beside it is a Copy of the QBZ-97 which sucke in my opinion so I would rather have a TOT of AK-12 or something better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

How about this AK bull pup conversion?



MINN said:


> I think the bullpup is going to be just for show beside it is a Copy of the QBZ-97 which sucke in my opinion so I would rather have a TOT of AK-12 or something better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

This is too unused something tried and tested would be better


----------



## Devilduck

TheEunch said:


> I saw carrier plates with the molle system from troops operating in Rakhine, and is the bull pup MA rifle gonna be standard issue for all troops or only for SOTF?


I own one of those. Can be bought form nearby military surplus store with very minimal price. Popular with bb gun players. Not graded for military use unless they enforce with kevlar or ceramic plate. Still the webbings are not up to universal srandards. Cannot fit the standard SAF ammo pouch to it. Tried already. Not a very ergonomic design and can be very dangerous for front line use. 
My knowledge about those plate carriers are limited to the one that I own. The one that our boys use in front line can be the military grade ones. No idea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

TheEunch said:


> I saw carrier plates with the molle system from troops operating in Rakhine, and is the bull pup MA rifle gonna be standard issue for all troops or only for SOTF?


All mk3 bullpups in my opinion are basically parade gun. No small arms in our arsenal can compare to battle proven MA series. We still need better one tho.


----------



## Aung Zaya

TheEunch said:


> If we are going to allow the rohingyas back into Myanmar we need to strengthen our immigration and do thorough background checks in and the nation must be united to stand against these Muslim jihadist.


dont worry. the repatriation will take time since they demand non sense. i bet at least 5 to 10 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheEunch

Devilduck said:


> All mk3 bullpups in my opinion are basically parade gun. No small arms in our arsenal can compare to battle proven MA series. We still need better one tho.



Then why bother wasting resources on these weapons anyway? Should dedicate to other projects...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

"Myanmar Navy of 135m New Generation war ship"
photo: @NyanPwintAung1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

sahureka2 said:


> "Myanmar Navy of 135m New Generation war ship"
> photo: @NyanPwintAung1


I think that's the 81m OPV because the 135m is almost finished

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

5G coming to Myanmar in 3 years
https://www.mmtimes.com/news/ooredoo-zte-develop-5g-network-myanmar.html


----------



## TheEunch

Devilduck said:


> I own one of those. Can be bought form nearby military surplus store with very minimal price. Popular with bb gun players. Not graded for military use unless they enforce with kevlar or ceramic plate. Still the webbings are not up to universal srandards. Cannot fit the standard SAF ammo pouch to it. Tried already. Not a very ergonomic design and can be very dangerous for front line use.
> My knowledge about those plate carriers are limited to the one that I own. The one that our boys use in front line can be the military grade ones. No idea.
> View attachment 560102



Hey where can I buy it?


----------



## Devilduck

TheEunch said:


> Hey where can I buy it?


Mindhama street. Shop name is Adventure. You can facebook it.


----------



## MINN

63m ASW FAC there are going to be 2 of these

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MINN



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

MINN said:


> View attachment 560838



Can't go wrong with MG3!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

I see a bit of improvement in our body armors. Efforts are being made to imply the molle webbing on it but the overall design of the armor itself is making it impossible to have the standard molle pattern. 

Not sure about the build in kevlar form the inside but on the surface we can clearly see a space for armor plate. A cheap 3rd party plates will give extra layer of protection against small arms rounds and a tactical minded soldier will definitely think of it as an option for his own life. 

Good to see the improvement but still got long way to go to have a decent fontline vest.


----------



## TheEunch

Nice! This is a huge improvement but still better than nothing. Looks more of a mixture between a PAGST system and early plate carriers. Definitely needs improvement for a decent front line vest.



MINN said:


> View attachment 560838



MG3, the best design since 1942! Btw, this is a third party vest right that the guy is wearing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

MAS camo version

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

UMS Tabin Shwe Htee 773 and UMS Inlay in India,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Ronin

*Indian and Myanmar navies started their annual coordinated patrol*
May 2019 News Navy Naval Maritime Defense Industry
POSTED ON WEDNESDAY, 22 MAY 2019 14:39

Indian and Myanmar navies have started their annual maritime coordinated patrol, also called CORPAT, on May 20. This joint exercise will end on May 28.

Issues related to terrorism, illegal fishing, drug-trafficking, human-trafficking, poaching and other illegal activities inimical to the interest of both nations, naval ships from India and Myanmar have reached Port Blair.

These ships took part in the ‘Opening Ceremony’ of the 8th Indo-Myanmar coordinated patrol (IMCOR), at Andaman and Nicobar Command. Myanmar Navy Ship UMS King TabinShweHtee (773) and UMS Inlay (OPV-54) have reached Port Blair and the delegation led by Commodore Htein Win, Commander, Ayeyarwady Naval Command, called on Cmde Ashutosh Ridhorkar, Naval Component Commander on yesterday. Indian Naval Ship INS Saryu is taking part in this patrolling exercise.

The CORPAT initiative started in 2013 and has helped in enhancing the mutual understanding between the two countries and has also helped in improving professional interaction between the two navies for maritime interoperability.

Myanmar ships UMS King TabinShweHtee and UMS Inlay undertake a coordinated patrol with Indian Naval Ship Saryu from May 20-28 and this effort will be augmented by Maritime Patrol Aircraft from both the navies.

According to the official spokesperson of the Indian Navy Capt DK Sharma, “Naval ships from both sides would patrol along the International Maritime Boundary Line (IMBL) between the two countries covering a distance of approximately 725 Kms over a period of four days.”

They will also undertake joint manoeuvres and drills during the sea phase of the coordinated patrol (CORPAT) prior ‘Closing Ceremony’ of the CORPAT onboard Myanmar Naval Ship.

https://www.navyrecognition.com/ind...sgvpVra_-QWGKe1TRosNjQwr4S-6QBcY5Lv2_FJcSR2r0

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Myanmar bros, a good news (I see no economy thread, so just post here:

https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...inal-port-in-myanmar/articleshow/69323698.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Myanmar bros, a good news (I see no economy thread, so just post here:
> 
> https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...inal-port-in-myanmar/articleshow/69323698.cms



That's good.. a very positive sign of Myanmar - India relationship. bro   
Myanmar steel industry now is just relatively small but growing dramatically. Hope India's steel giants also interested in that sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rapster88

How many JF-17 do we have now?


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> That's good.. a very positive sign of Myanmar - India relationship. bro
> Myanmar steel industry now is just relatively small but growing dramatically. Hope India's steel giants also interested in that sector.


Can you tell me what is a Senior general? Like general is a 4 star officer, what is senior general? Is it equivalent to field marshal?


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Toyota to build assembly plant in Myanmar*

Toyota Motor has decided to build an assembly plant in Myanmar, which is sometimes called Asia's last frontier due to its high growth potential.

Car sales are expected to grow in the country, which has more than 50 million people and an expanding economy.

Sources say pick-up trucks for the local market will be assembled at the plant in the Thilawa Special Economic Zone near the country's biggest city, Yangon.

Toyota is seen investing tens of millions of dollars to manufacture thousands of trucks annually.

The company plans to start construction this year.

Japanese automaker Suzuki already has a factory in the country, and has built up a more than 50% market share.

South Korean carmakers are also starting local production.

The Myanmar government is providing tax incentives to support local production and grow its own automotive industry.

Toyota is expected to increase the variety of vehicles manufactured at the new plant and develop a supply chain.

https://www3.nhk.or.jp/nhkworld/en/news/20190526_22/
======================================================================

Toyota is third Japanese car assembler after nissan and suzuki and 14th car assembler in Myanmar. Korean car maker Hyundai also opened assembling plant in feb of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

locally assembled SC Auto 's Neustar Bus debut in Yangon industrial zone.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MINN

SE Asia’s earliest Maritime Silk Road ports found in Myanmar
https://www.mmtimes.com/news/se-asias-earliest-maritime-silk-road-ports-found-myanmar.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MINN said:


> SE Asia’s earliest Maritime Silk Road ports found in Myanmar
> https://www.mmtimes.com/news/se-asias-earliest-maritime-silk-road-ports-found-myanmar.html








Are these truly Burmese soldiers? I never knew the soldiers of Burma had uniform of this colour.


----------



## TheEunch

Found this in Facebook, possible new load bearing system?


----------



## Aung Zaya

Buddhistforlife said:


> View attachment 562470
> 
> 
> Are these truly Burmese soldiers? I never knew the soldiers of Burma had uniform of this colour.


yes. long time ago. at least 10 years.


----------



## MINN

9:57 Myanmar Navy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Japan says it does not support international pressure on Myanmar
*






Japanese Ambassador to Myanmar, Mr. Maruyama. Photo: MNA

The Japanese Ambassador to Myanmar, Mr. Maruyama, said Japan would not support efforts by the international community to put pressure on Myanmar on the Rakhine issue, state media reported.

“We cannot agree to the international community applying pressure or taking action against Myanmar concerning the Rakhine issue. Things will become more complicated. The Rakhine issue is an enormously complicated one. The Japanese government’s stand is to work with the Myanmar government for the good of all,” he said. 

He added that if the displaced persons in Bangladesh return, Japan would provide assistance to give them food, education, training, and assistance to get jobs. “The Rakhine issue is complicated in many different ways. Although the Myanmar government has worked hard, it has yet to achieve success. Not only the Myanmar public, but the international community needs to know the efforts being made by the Myanmar government for Rakhine State. This is what we want to see. It is also important to show the international community that they are actually cooperating with the UN organizations working hard,”

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

it's said Third kyan sit thar class frigate is under construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 562710
> 
> 
> it's said Third kyan sit thar class frigate is under construction.


Is there any corvette on the way and what of the super dvora MkIII

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> Is there any corvette on the way and what of the super dvora MkIII


many on the way bro.. OPV and FACs are also almost finished.


----------



## Devilduck

Aung Zaya said:


> many on the way bro.. OPV and FACs are also almost finished.


Are we adopting swarm attack tactics?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Devilduck said:


> Are we adopting swarm attack tactics?


That's what I thought too so may 5-series just like what Iran is doing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MINN said:


> That's what I thought too so may 5-series just like what Iran is doing


When will Myanmar buy the kilo class submarines they are supposed to from Russia?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> Are we adopting swarm attack tactics?



may be. but u know we need ships as many as possible as we have long sea territory to maintain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

Is the DI able to manufacture ceramic plates for bulletproof vests? Because if they can’t yet then it will make a lot of sense for the current PASGT and Kevlar vests on standard infantry.

Another reason I suspect they can’t make ceramic plates are because if they can then SOTF would be deployed with these plates and so will be the navy seals which actually uses plate carriers. But they are not so...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

RIP Gen Prem Tinsulanonda 
*Myanmar dignitaries honour Gen Prem*





Please credit and share this article with others using this link:https://www.bangkokpost.com/news/general/1687340/myanmar-dignitaries-honour-gen-prem. View our policies at http://goo.gl/9HgTd and http://goo.gl/ou6Ip. © Bangkok Post Public Company Limited. All rights reserved.
https://www.bangkokpost.com/news/general/1687340/myanmar-dignitaries-honour-gen-prem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

TheEunch said:


> Is the DI able to manufacture ceramic plates for bulletproof vests? Because if they can’t yet then it will make a lot of sense for the current PASGT and Kevlar vests on standard infantry.
> 
> Another reason I suspect they can’t make ceramic plates are because if they can then SOTF would be deployed with these plates and so will be the navy seals which actually uses plate carriers. But they are not so...


no. bro we dont produce ceramic plates. although our hardwares of navy and air force are as per regional forces , our infantry's personal equipments are lagging behind many decades. even laos troops are better equipped.


----------



## Devilduck

TheEunch said:


> Is the DI able to manufacture ceramic plates for bulletproof vests? Because if they can’t yet then it will make a lot of sense for the current PASGT and Kevlar vests on standard infantry.
> 
> Another reason I suspect they can’t make ceramic plates are because if they can then SOTF would be deployed with these plates and so will be the navy seals which actually uses plate carriers. But they are not so...


Mass production for all troops will be less likely due to the very high cost nature of the item. Even the SOTF are equipped with kevlar vests with third party chest rigs. I would consider Agilite Tactical plate carriers for SOTF and SEALs. Maybe we can take reference from their technology and lowkey copy cat?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> RIP Gen Prem Tinsulanonda
> *Myanmar dignitaries honour Gen Prem*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please credit and share this article with others using this link:https://www.bangkokpost.com/news/general/1687340/myanmar-dignitaries-honour-gen-prem. View our policies at http://goo.gl/9HgTd and http://goo.gl/ou6Ip. © Bangkok Post Public Company Limited. All rights reserved.
> https://www.bangkokpost.com/news/general/1687340/myanmar-dignitaries-honour-gen-prem


Gen Prem is a key person of Myanmar-Thailand military relationships. RIP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

Devilduck said:


> Mass production for all troops will be less likely due to the very high cost nature of the item. Even the SOTF are equipped with kevlar vests with third party chest rigs. I would consider Agilite Tactical plate carriers for SOTF and SEALs. Maybe we can take reference from their technology and lowkey copy cat?



Haha fair enough, we should take the path of china and just lowkey copy cat some stuff. Maybe get Russian assistance idk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Is this real


----------



## MINN

have you guys heard something about AN-132 between India and Myanmar
https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...f-an-32-aircraft-resolved/article26358348.ece

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> Is this real
> View attachment 563178
> 
> View attachment 563183


yes. bro just observers. not big deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> have you guys heard something about AN-132 between India and Myanmar
> https://www.thehindu.com/news/natio...f-an-32-aircraft-resolved/article26358348.ece


we have plan to procure 2 An-132. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

BFF


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Germany keen to raise investment and trade in Myanmar 
*
Thiha Ko Ko 28 May 2019




Germany is keen to invest in Myanmar agriculture. Photo - EPA

*Germany is keen to continue fostering trade and investment ties with Myanmar, said Oliver Hoos, first secretary and head of the economic and commercial section at the German Embassy in Myanmar.*

Mr Hoos added that German businesses are also keen to invest in the Myanmar energy and agriculture sectors, adding to the US$32 million worth of investments by four other German businesses in Myanmar to-date, according to the Directorate of Investment and Company Administration.


The largest investment by a Germany company in Myanmar is Metro Wholesale, which has channeled approximately US$10 million into its business operations in the country. 

Metro Wholesale is involved in food service distribution for hotels, restaurants, catering firms, independent small retailers and offices. It is a joint venture partnership between Metro AG, the German specialist in wholesale food and Yoma Strategic Holdings Limited, which is listed in Singapore. Metro Wholesale procures its raw materials directly from local farmers. 

Meanwhile, total trade volumes between Myanmar and Germany surpassed US$580 million in 2017-18, with exports exceeding imports by US$180 million. 

During the year, Myanmar exported a total of uS$380 million worth of goods, mainly garments and textiles, to Germany. It imports machinery and pharmaceutical products from Germany. 

Myanmar exports to Germany continued to expand in the five months between October 2018 and March 2019 of the current fiscal year, during which trade amounted to US$350 million.


Myanmar exported US$260 million worth of goods to Germany during the period, according to the Ministry of Commerce. In September, organic Shew Pi Oo and Moe green teas will also be exported to Germany said U Hla Baw, president of Pindaya Tea Cluster


----------



## Aung Zaya

First Su-30 Pilots ?

*55 Indians, 2 Myanmar officers to become flying instructors*
* As many as 55 officers of the Indian Air Force, Army, Navy and two from Myanmar Air Force would soon become qualified flying instructors. *


 PTI 
Chennai Published on: June 03, 2019 23:00 IST





Image Source : PTI
Representative Image

As many as 55 officers of the Indian Air Force, Army, Navy and two from Myanmar Air Force would soon become qualified flying instructors. 

The officers would be graduating from the 146th qualified flying instructors course, a 25-week training programme that commenced December at the Flying Instructors School near here, a defence press release said Monday.

Among the total 57 officers - 46 are from the Indian Air Force, two from the Indian Army, six from the Indian Navy, one from the Indian Coast Guard and two officers from the

Myanmar Air Force, the release said.


"The course is a gruelling 25-week package comprising academics and flying training with tests at regular intervals, the focus during ground training is interfacing theoretical knowledge with practical aspects of aircraft systems and piloting," it said.

The graduates are awarded the coveted symbol of 'Qualified Flying Instructor' and a valedictory function would be held on June 7.

Air Marshal Rajesh Kumar, AVSM VM, would preside over the function, it said.

The flying instructors school trains operational pilots of the three defence services, paramilitary forces and officers from friendly foreign countries, it added.

*@MINN @Devilduck @Nilgiri *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> First Su-30 Pilots ?



Yes most likely. They will then train further pilots back in Myanmar too I would think.


----------



## Devilduck

Now they are taking small arms procurement seriously. First with UDMC now in Isreal. Can't wait to see M4 style rifles replacing our obsolete MA series.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Yes most likely. They will then train further pilots back in Myanmar too I would think.


yes. same with my thought. if i'm not wrong , Vietnam also take training courses in India for their Su-30. is it ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Eid Mubarak to all muslim friends here. !!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheEunch

W


Devilduck said:


> Now they are taking small arms procurement seriously. First with UDMC now in Isreal. Can't wait to see M4 style rifles replacing our obsolete MA series.
> View attachment 563585



Woah what are we thinking of replacing the Ma series with? And that orange gun looks like a nerf gun LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

TheEunch said:


> W
> 
> 
> Woah what are we thinking of replacing the Ma series with? And that orange gun looks like a nerf gun LOL


Iook at what's on top of the gun


----------



## Aung Zaya

*A Burmese rose in Hawaii works for a stronger homeland
*
Aye Thu San 05 Jun 2019




Miemie Winn Byrd: “If an organisation wants to be more effective, you’ve got to include enough women.” Shin Moe Myint/The Myanmar Times

*Myanmar-born former US army officer Miemie Winn Byrd has a triple goal of being able to serve as a bridge between the US and Myanmar, improve civil and military relations in Myanmar, and boost the role of women in the Tatmadaw (military).*

After recent fighting between the military and armed ethnic groups, and an increasing number of displaced people as a result, she believes that negotiation is the best way to build trust between the two sides. 


“I think it requires a lot of dialogue to try to build understanding. When you are not engaged, you have no way of understanding each other’s perspective. Maybe both sides are right, maybe they are both wrong. If you come together to talk it out, you may not agree with each other, but at least you understand. And that is the basis for maybe compromising and finding a way forward together,” she said. 
*

Miemie Win Byrd served for 28 years in the US Army, retiring as a lieutenant colonel, and is now a professor at the Asia-Pacific Center for Security Studies in Honolulu, Hawaii.* She holds a doctorate in education from the University of Southern California and has been helping to promote civil-military relations in Myanmar since 2012. She often visits her homeland to train government officials, civil society groups and military officers. 

At State Counsellor Daw Aung San Suu Kyi’s request, she has served for three years as chairman of the Suu foundation, which supports health and education, focussing on fundraising. 

*Civil-military cooperation*

She said that civil-military cooperation is crucial to formulating and implementing a comprehensive national security strategy. In the US, developing a national security strategy is a collaborative process that involves the whole society. In addition to government agencies, they consult with think-tanks, academic experts, and civil society groups.....................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> *A Burmese rose in Hawaii works for a stronger homeland
> *
> Aye Thu San 05 Jun 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miemie Winn Byrd: “If an organisation wants to be more effective, you’ve got to include enough women.” Shin Moe Myint/The Myanmar Times
> 
> *Myanmar-born former US army officer Miemie Winn Byrd has a triple goal of being able to serve as a bridge between the US and Myanmar, improve civil and military relations in Myanmar, and boost the role of women in the Tatmadaw (military).*
> 
> After recent fighting between the military and armed ethnic groups, and an increasing number of displaced people as a result, she believes that negotiation is the best way to build trust between the two sides.
> 
> 
> “I think it requires a lot of dialogue to try to build understanding. When you are not engaged, you have no way of understanding each other’s perspective. Maybe both sides are right, maybe they are both wrong. If you come together to talk it out, you may not agree with each other, but at least you understand. And that is the basis for maybe compromising and finding a way forward together,” she said.
> *
> 
> Miemie Win Byrd served for 28 years in the US Army, retiring as a lieutenant colonel, and is now a professor at the Asia-Pacific Center for Security Studies in Honolulu, Hawaii.* She holds a doctorate in education from the University of Southern California and has been helping to promote civil-military relations in Myanmar since 2012. She often visits her homeland to train government officials, civil society groups and military officers.
> 
> At State Counsellor Daw Aung San Suu Kyi’s request, she has served for three years as chairman of the Suu foundation, which supports health and education, focussing on fundraising.
> 
> *Civil-military cooperation*
> 
> She said that civil-military cooperation is crucial to formulating and implementing a comprehensive national security strategy. In the US, developing a national security strategy is a collaborative process that involves the whole society. In addition to government agencies, they consult with think-tanks, academic experts, and civil society groups.....................


When I was a kid I wanted to join the US Marines but I don't live in US so I gave that up


----------



## MINN

Devilduck said:


> Now they are taking small arms procurement seriously. First with UDMC now in Isreal. Can't wait to see M4 style rifles replacing our obsolete MA series.
> View attachment 563585













right now with the ongoing trade war, I think Myanmar can benefit a lot from it because Myanmar is the 4th biggest producer of rare earth elements with china treating the supplies I see an opportunity


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> right now with the ongoing trade war, I think Myanmar can benefit a lot from it because Myanmar is the 4th biggest producer of rare earth elements with china treating the supplies I see an opportunity


rare earth materials ,actually, can be seen abundantly in many countries. including Vietnam , Thailand , Malaysia. Finding them is not that hard ,but processing them is hard. Moreover , we dont even have facility to extract and manage them effectively..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> rare earth materials ,actually, can be seen abundantly in many countries. including Vietnam , Thailand , Malaysia. Finding them is not that hard ,but processing them is hard. Moreover , we dont even have facility to extract and manage them effectively..


Wikipedia said elements so I wrote elements. well, we can't extract it but there are countries that can extract it but don't have the raw materials other countries do have them but compear to them we mine way more 5000 MT just in 2018 and we are doing it with old machines.


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> yes. same with my thought. if i'm not wrong , Vietnam also take training courses in India for their Su-30. is it ?



Yup bro, its ongoing with Vietnamese for 3 or so years now.


----------



## TheEunch

MINN said:


> View attachment 563703
> 
> View attachment 563705
> 
> 
> right now with the ongoing trade war, I think Myanmar can benefit a lot from it because Myanmar is the 4th biggest producer of rare earth elements with china treating the supplies I see an opportunity


What’s that optic on the gun that is being showcased?


----------



## Aung Zaya

TheEunch said:


> What’s that optic on the gun that is being showcased?



training simulator bro.



MINN said:


> Wikipedia said elements so I wrote elements. well, we can't extract it but there are countries that can extract it but don't have the raw materials other countries do have them but compear to them we mine way more 5000 MT just in 2018 and we are doing it with old machines.


yes. we can mine 5000MT in 2018 alone. but how much in reserve ? Vietnam alone have 22 million MT in reserve. bro. we need many steps to extract them economically so if we start today for this , we may reap the benefit in next decade. we should systematically prepare for mining facility which could not harm our environment then keep them in reserve first for potential local use in future electronic industries.Only when our production exceed long-term local use , should start the export. Now our production just like 5000 MT is nothing compare to others people's in reserve. This material is strategic material for industrialization and Vietnam is well-prepared about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> training simulator bro.
> 
> 
> yes. we can mine 5000MT in 2018 alone. but how much in reserve ? Vietnam alone have 22 million MT in reserve. bro. we need many steps to extract them economically so if we start today for this , we may reap the benefit in next decade. we should systematically prepare for mining facility which could not harm our environment then keep them in reserve first for potential local use in future electronic industries.Only when our production exceed long-term local use , should start the export. Now our production just like 5000 MT is nothing compare to others people's in reserve. This material is strategic material for industrialization and Vietnam is well-prepared about it.


Yes you are right and what I was saying is we have a big potential in this market

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> Yes you are right and what I was saying is we have a big potential in this market



agreed. bro but as u know , our gov cant manage properly our valuable resources till now. that's bad.

*Myanmar airline rated 7-star for safety*
The Myanmar Times 06 Jun 2019

*We are pleased to announce that Myanmar Airways International (MAI) has been awarded 7-star safety rating from AirlineRatings.com, the only safety and product rating agency in the world. *

MAI is the first and only recipient of the IATA Operational Safety Audit Program (IOSA) in Myanmar and has been able to maintain a 100 percent safety record since it was awarded the air operator’s certificate in 1993.

AirlineRatings.com sets the standards and regulations necessary for aviation safety, security, efficiency and regularity as well as for aviation environmental protection. 

AirlineRatings.com Editor-in-Chief Geoffrey Thomas congratulated MAI (IATA code 8M) on this achievement. “MAI has been a major part of the economic life of Myanmar,” said Thomas. “This is an excellent outcome and will help promote tourism to Myanmar.”

======================================================================
MAI is not bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

63m ASW ship

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

https://mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKCN1T62S4

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Import ban on Myanmar ore bolsters medium-to-heavy rare earth prices
https://news.metal.com/newscontent/...e-bolsters-medium-to-heavy-rare-earth-prices/

SHANGHAI, May 17 (SMM) – Prices of medium-to-heavy rare earth, such as dysprosium oxide and terbium oxide, extended their increases this week as imports of rare earth ore from Myanmar through Yunnan Tengchong Customs were again halted on Tuesday May 14.

The prohibition followed after the Tengchong Customs in November of last year restricted imports of commodities from Myanmar. The customs acts as the sole entry point from Myanmar into China. It remains unclear when the ban should be lifted. 

As of Thursday May 16, prices of dysprosium oxide climbed to 1.6-1.62 million yuan/mt, from 1.48-1.49 million yuan/mt on Tuesday May 7, SMM assessed. Prices of terbium oxide rose from 3.14-3.17 million yuan/mt on May 7, to 3.3-3.35 million yuan/mt as of May 16. 

Market participants expected further upside room in prices of dysprosium, terbium oxides in the weeks ahead. This prevented sellers from letting go cargoes, SMM learned. Higher offers sidelined downstream buyers, and drove them to seek alternatives to dysprosium, terbium oxides. 

Customs data showed that China imported some 25,829 mt ion-absorbed rare earth ore, which is rich in medium and heavy rare earth elements, from Myanmar in 2018. 

Domestic imports of mixed rare earth carbonate in January were below half of the imports in January 2018. A decline of 67% in the imports of Myanmar’s products accounted for the loss.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Three locations identified for China-Myanmar Economic Corridor
Chan Mya Htwe 07 Jun 2019




The 105 Mile trade zone at the Muse border. Aung Myin Ye Zaw/The Myanmar Times

*Three locations have been identified by Myanmar and Chinese officials under a memorandum of understandingfor the border economic cooperation core zones of the China-Myanmar Economic Corridor.*

U Khin Maung Lwin, deputy secretary of the Ministry of Commerce, told the Myanmar Times that the country’s central committee for the Border Economic Cooperation Zone (BECZ), which met recently, decided on the areas for the core zones at Muse and Chin Shwe Haw in the northern part of Shan State and Kan Pite Tee in Kachin State.


He said the ministry would initiate a call for applications for expressions of interest (EOI) soon, adding that for the agreed upon Muse core zone, an export product manufacturing processing and warehouse area would be located at Panghsang (KyuKoke)-Wantain-Nwan Yin (Kyin San Kyawt)-Mantman (Shweli) while an import processing and warehouse area would be located at Salant (Manhiro)-Salin and Namkhang-Naungtaung. 

The Chinese have also started processing works on their side of the border.

However, only Myanmar-owned companies will be allowed to participate in the bidding although foreign investors can still participate by holding up to a maximum 35 percent stake in such companies.

“We won’t allow 100pc foreign investment. It is important because it is border trade zone,” said U Khin Maung Lwin. 

Local companies will have to present a detailed concept plan of their potential investment and source of their capital investment. “They will have to present EOI application on how they would implement projects,” he said.


U Khin Maung Lwin said while the details for the Muse core zone have been mapped out, “the main thing is to be flexible. Our Concept Plan includes flexibility for both countries so that these zones can develop”.

He said the Concept Plan gives potential investors sending in their EOIs an idea of how to present their agendas, including the source of funding, which would be taken into consideration by the ministry.

U Khin Maung Lwin said no detailed plans for the other two core zones have been established but the Concept Plans for both would be changed depending on their respective EOIs. He added that Myanmar would coordinate with China on the construction of the Kan Pite Tee core zone.

These core zones straddling the borders of both countries would have duty-free concessions, hotels, factories and banks. The zones will play a vital role in bilateral economic cooperation with Myanmar being able to conduct overland trade through Kyaul Kaung, China while Chinese overland trade can be conducted through Muse.

BECZ central committee chair U Than Myint said the cross-border trade would be beneficial to both countries and create many jobs.

Locals welcome these core zones for the opportunities that they offer. Muse resident U Sai Khin Maung said it would be better if Myanmar citizens can work in their own country rather than work as migrant workers across the border.

“It’s very important to have more opportunities on our side. We are afraid to lose these opportunities,” he said, fearing that Chinese dominance may mean Myanmar jobs being lost.

U Sai Khin Maung hopes that the government would ensure China plays fair where the overland border trade in agricultural products were concerned. 

He noted in particular how Myanmar livelihoods were dependent on Chinese demand for such goods. “They open the border gates when they want our rice, peas, corn and sesame but close it when they don’t. This situation needs to be overcome,” said U Sai KhinMaung. – _Translated_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN




----------



## TheEunch

Saw a pic of an officer with an rpg 7 and i was like Jesus wth are they fighting?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Myanmar Air Force
G 120TP

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

*Myanmar's army is increasingly turning to India for training and weapons*

The reciprocal military operations in Myanmar and India are a landmark in Indian military diplomacy in the East

Amid much rejoicing over the Indian air strikes at Balakot in Azad Kashmir — seen as evidence of escalation in India’s counterterrorism response — the Indian army has achieved a major breakthrough in military diplomacy in the East. After several high level exchanges with the Eastern Command in the last 18 months, the Burmese army, known as the Tatmadaw, struck a huge blow to the bases of the Khaplang faction of the National Socialist Council of Nagalim in Myanmar’s Sagaing province. It followed up by attacking the bases of the United Liberation Front of Asom and Manipuri rebel groups. The Ulfa has admitted to losing a major of its military wing. Indian army sources say there has been a spate of surrenders from the ranks of the Ulfa and Manipuri rebel groups as a result of the Burmese military operation.

In February, Burmese troops stormed the NSCN-K headquarters at Taga. The rebels did not resist because their leaders appear keen to remain within the Burmese peace process. The NSCN-K, divided after Burmese Naga leaders ousted the chairman, Khango Konyak, and forced him to return to Nagaland in India, is a signatory of the nationwide ceasefire arrangement in Myanmar. Although it reneged on its ceasefire with India in 2015, it maintains the ceasefire it signed with Myanmar in 2012. This is understandable as most top leaders of the faction, like its founder, S.S. Khaplang, are Burmese Nagas. India has now included the Khango faction in the peace process, listing it as a ‘Naga national political group’, like the other Naga rebel factions, although Delhi has negotiated a final settlement with only the NSCN (Isak-Muivah) faction since 1997.

Indian security forces were hit hard by the K group after they reneged on the ceasefire . In 2015, the Indian army initiated the first surgical strike against a K group base to avenge the killing of 18 soldiers of its Dogra regiment. But ambushes by the K group continued. Khaplang, with support from the Ulfa’s Paresh Barua, formed a rebel coalition, the United National Liberation Front of Western South East Asia, leading to a spurt in insurgent activity in India’s Northeast. The rise in Ulfa recruitment in the aftermath of the citizenship bill controversy in Assam added to India’s worries. That is when the Eastern Command started extensive parleys with the Tatmadaw. The latter’s February operation has knocked out the last trans-border regrouping zone of the northeast Indian rebel groups, a blow from which it will not be easy to recover, especially since the governments in both Bhutan and Bangladesh are in no mood to let them return to their old bases in those countries.

The Indian army reciprocated Myanmar’s gesture by starting a major counter-insurgency operation against the separatist Arakan Army in south Mizoram, which has killed a number of Burmese soldiers and policemen in Rakhine in recent months and emerged as the most potent rebel group in the disturbed province. Although there has been peace in Mizoram since the Mizo National Front ended its bloody separatist campaign in 1986, its remote southern fringes have been used by the Arakan Army as a base area. Denying this base to the Arakan Army is as important for the Tatmadaw as denying the Northeastern insurgents the Taga base area is for the Indian army. This is the first time the Indian and the Burmese military are working in tandem.

But the Arakan Army recently sank a vessel carrying steel girders for the Paletwa bridge and then kidnapped labourers working on the Mizoram-Paletwa road, which is part of the Kaladan multi-modal connectivity project financed by India. Although no Indian national has been hit, the Arakan Army is perhaps signalling to Delhi not to intervene against its forces because it can, if it wants, disturb India’s key project in Myanmar.

India-Myanmar military cooperation dates back to the 1960s when the Tatmadaw attacked Naga and Mizo rebel columns heading to China for training. But Indian support for the pro-democracy movement in the 1980s upset the Tatmadaw, and they stopped operations against the northeastern rebel groups. Indian intelligence, especially the redoubtable officer from the Research and Analysis Wing, the deceased B.B. Nandy, established relations with the Kachin rebels to deny passage to China to the rebels, but that was discontinued in the mid-1990s. Since then, India has left it to its army to woo the Tatmadaw in an effort to deny the Sagaing base region to the rebels.

This is finally yielding results. The Tatmadaw is increasingly turning to India for training and weapons because it suspects foul play by China in the peace process. Rebel groups like the United Wa State Army, the Kokang Army and the Kachin Independence Army enjoy Chinese backing, leading the Tatmadaw to believe Beijing is playing a double game. The West is shunning the Tatmadaw after the atrocities on the Rohingya community in Rakhine. India is the only viable alternative source of training, military hardware and counter-insurgency cooperation. The reciprocal military operations in Sagaing and south Mizoram are a landmark in Indian military diplomacy in the East.

https://www.telegraphindia.com/opin...6SmxlVoeJpP0Zf9OhibNX6Ov1NzcXGyyu-NbMlEZiID9c

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Second Bus assembly plants of Myanmar. Daewoo city bus assembly plant opens. will introduce to media soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Myanmar police

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Myanmar Air Force 
JF-17




Yak-130




MIG-29

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Daewoo will produce 2 types of bus , 500 units in each . half will be sold in domestic market and half will be exported.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

https://indianexpress.com/article/i...h-east-insurgent-camps-across-border-5782686/

*Called ‘Operation Sunshine-2’, the military action that took place between May 16 and June 8, is expected to give a debilitating jolt to insurgencies in the Northeastern states.*

*(more at link)*

*



*

@Cobra Arbok

I liked this part the most....reciprocal cooperation!:

_Called ‘Operation Sunshine-2’, the military action that took place between May 16 and June 8, is expected to give a debilitating jolt to insurgencies in the Northeastern states. The operation included blocks by two battalions of the Indian Army — along with Special Forces, Assam Rifles and infantry Ghataks — on the Indian side of the border while clearance action was taken by four brigades of the Myanmar Army. This was a follow-up to ‘Operation Sunshine-1’ from February 22 to 26, when the Indian Army had acted against suspected Arakanese rebel camps inside Indian territory, and fleeing Arakenese rebels were arrested by the Myanmar Army on their side._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

Myanmar SOFT in Asean joint training

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Thailand and Myanmar are also keen on working together on computer engineering
https://www.bangkokpost.com/thailand/general/1698760/military-rd-pact-gets-the-nod

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Myanmar on the radar as investors shift funds from China

https://www.mmtimes.com/news/myanmar-radar-investors-shift-funds-china.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Kunming Steel to build 4 million-mt project in Myanmar*

Industry News 01:56:39PM yesterday Source:SMM
SHANGHAI, Jun 25 (SMM) – China’s Kunming Steel plans to build an integrated steel mill with annual capacity of 4 million mt in Myanmar, as part of the Belt and Road Initiative.

Yunnan Yongle Overseas Investment, a subsidiary of the Yunnan-based steel giant, signed the agreement with the Myanmar Steel Association earlier this month.

The blast furnace-based plant will be constructed in two stages of 2 million mt each, along with sintering, coking and power generation facilities. The mill will produce hot-rolled coil, rebar, wire rods and sections.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

Col. Gen. Alexander Fomin, Deputy Minister of Defense of the Russian Federation, held a meeting with the Chief of the General Staff of the Myanmar Armed Forces, General Mya Tun U on the margins of the Army 2019 forum

The Deputy Head of the Russian Defense Ministry expressed his gratitude to the Myanmar military leader for participating in the forum. During the meeting, the sides discussed topical issues of bilateral cooperation in the defense sphere, as well as prospects for their further development.

The meeting was held in a traditionally friendly atmosphere and reaffirmed the mutual intention to consistently increase the multifaceted cooperation between the military departments of the two countries.


"Notice the DI (defense industries) general in the meeting."

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Skoda proposed to build car assembly plant in Myanmar. 

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Vaw347BPKR7jFl3lxRY7eyZ_5&cshid=1561673196746

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> Skoda proposed to build car assembly plant in Myanmar.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Vaw347BPKR7jFl3lxRY7eyZ_5&cshid=1561673196746



Overall its a good policy Myanmar govt is implementing and let us see what scale MM reaches in next 5 years or so given there is a large potential to be tapped:

https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Business-trends/Hyundai-joins-fray-in-Myanmar-s-crowded-auto-market

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> Skoda proposed to build car assembly plant in Myanmar.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Vaw347BPKR7jFl3lxRY7eyZ_5&cshid=1561673196746


Electric car too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Overall its a good policy Myanmar govt is implementing and let us see what scale MM reaches in next 5 years or so given there is a large potential to be tapped:
> 
> https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Business-trends/Hyundai-joins-fray-in-Myanmar-s-crowded-auto-market


yes. our Auto Industry is still very young and has many rooms to grow. Now , Many Japanese Auto part makers are keen to invest in Thilawa SEZ after Toyota's wise decision to enter Myanmar with local assembly plant in Thilawa. Our new laws also support the local production
by imposing extra taxes on import cars. Suzuki also mull to rump up its factory capacity and expand its operations by outsourcing some parts locally though JV companies.

Auto sales is doubling every year since 2017. last year total sale is around 18000 units which was double of 2017. now , nearly 18000 units have been sold in first six months.

last years , Myanmar imported more than 100k used cars within 3 years and now this number has been reduced to just 10k. So we can say sale units can be reached up to 80k -100k in next 5 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Yaketa Tactical to move factory to Myanmar
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...rs-shift-production-myanmar-low-cost-nations/

https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-production-to-low-cost-nations-idUSKCN1TS01L


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> Yaketa Tactical to move factory to Myanmar
> https://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/2...rs-shift-production-myanmar-low-cost-nations/
> 
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...-production-to-low-cost-nations-idUSKCN1TS01L



not to move. already operated since a year ago. bro exported many shipments to US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> not to move. already operated since a year ago. bro exported many shipments to US.


Nice Made In Myanmar tactical gear


----------



## TheEunch

When the US want to shit on Myanmar but their bulletproof vests be made in Myanmar.

Good thing too because now maybe DI can have a in-depth insight into personal protective gear for our boys in the army


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> Nice Made In Myanmar tactical gear



Some goes to US and western countries under Made In Myanmar label. 









Part of Yekada Myanmar factory. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/







TheEunch said:


> When the US want to shit on Myanmar but their bulletproof vests be made in Myanmar.


May be not for US military. for civilians.


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> Some goes to US and western countries under Made In Myanmar label.
> View attachment 567330
> 
> View attachment 567331
> 
> Part of Yekada Myanmar factory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May be not for US military. for civilians.
> 
> View attachment 567332
> 
> 
> View attachment 567332
> 
> View attachment 567333



Got to say it will be good for airsoft


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> yes. our Auto Industry is still very young and has many rooms to grow. Now , Many Japanese Auto part makers are keen to invest in Thilawa SEZ after Toyota's wise decision to enter Myanmar with local assembly plant in Thilawa. Our new laws also support the local production
> by imposing extra taxes on import cars. Suzuki also mull to rump up its factory capacity and expand its operations by outsourcing some parts locally though JV companies.
> 
> Auto sales is doubling every year since 2017. last year total sale is around 18000 units which was double of 2017. now , nearly 18000 units have been sold in first six months.
> 
> last years , Myanmar imported more than 100k used cars within 3 years and now this number has been reduced to just 10k. So we can say sale units can be reached up to 80k -100k in next 5 years.



Hope India also get involved at some point.....esp for financing good stream of any auto parts needed at competitive price. Also MM down the road can see what are best approaches for creating auto part production clusters around the assembly area etc....and see if it make viable sense for MM economy at that point.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> Got to say it will be good for airsoft





MINN said:


> Got to say it will be good for airsoft



well. it's also not completely true. Chinese Law enforcement agencies also use the gears they produced. They can also make custom vest when it needed.at least that company has vast exp in producing vest and gears for years. hope Myanmar should engage them to get some ideas for next generation vests of our armed force.



Nilgiri said:


> Hope India also get involved at some point.....esp for financing good stream of any auto parts needed at competitive price. Also MM down the road can see what are best approaches for creating auto part production clusters around the assembly area etc....and see if it make viable sense for MM economy at that point.



agreed. bro i think Myanmar already permitted an Indian bank to set up operations in Myanmar. and india can also invest in 2 wheels and tri wheel assembly plants in areas where close to india ( like Monwya ) Myanmar is also preparing to impose new restriction on imported bikes to support local production like auto mobile industry. Indian bikes already have good reputation in here and there are only 3 or 4 bike assembly plants in Myanmar. So Indian bike manufacturers can get a huge market share without much effort if enter Myanmar this time. Bajaj proposed to set up tri wheel assembly plant in Myawady SEZ.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Vietnamese Technology Corporation, Bkav launches new smartphone in Myanmar
Sponsored 29 Jun 2019




Bphone 3, Bkav's latest technologically advanced mobile phone from Vietnam. Photo - Supplied

*Bkav, the Vietnamese handset maker, will launch its new Bphone3, which is one of the most technologically advanced smartphones in the market, in Myanmar next week.*

The company will partner with Vietnamese telecommunications operator Mytel, to bring the Bphone to Myanmar. The Bphone 3 will be available for purchase in nearly 100 Mytel stores nationwide starting from the first week of July.


Ahead of the official launch, the _Myanmar Times_ spoke with Bkav on Bphone’s competitive edge and the growth potential of Myanmar. Here is an excerpt of our interview:

*Why have you decided to launch Bphone in Myanmar?*

Before bringing Bphone to Myanmar, we spent about six months studying the market. We are impressed with the developments in the Myanmar mobile market. Within just a few years, Myanmar has been able to adopt smartphones very rapidly. We believe Myanmar people tend to favour products from Vietnam. Our two countries are quite close to each other and both have similar cultures. Whilst the market is expanding for Myanmar, we understand that it is important for the people to be able to choose more powerful smartphones at a good price. That is why Bkav is establishing its smartphone footprint in Myanmar to contribute to its smartphone market development. We are going to bring in the best products and services from Vietnam to Myanmar.

*Could you share why local people should use your smartphone? Will it be accessible for everyone from the low to high class?*

We are here in Myanmar because we would like to provide one of the best premium phones with features that can live up to our competitor’s flagship products, but at very good prices. Our smartphone will have best customer services and one of the most attractive bundle packages in the market thanks to the cooperation between Bkav and Mytel, the mobile network operator. That is why Bphone will match well with different customer needs and preferences in Myanmar. Specific details will be announced in the first week of July.




*bkav-1.jpg*




Mr. Le Quang Hiep, General Director of Bkav Myanmar. Photo - Supplied

*There are already many smartphone brands in the local market. Which one will be your closest competitor?*

Bkav, the parent company of Bphone, is one of the leading Vietnamese corporations with business units in network security, software, smartphones, and smart homes. We have integrated all of our expertise and innovations in all these fields in developing Bphone.

By purchasing Bphone, customers will enjoy the most advanced functionalities including super-qualitative AI Camera, IP68 waterproof, advanced security and anti-theft protection, and top-notch bottomless design; together with the best customer services. Also, we provide full protection from spam messages, spam calls, personal data and even theft with our latest security technology. In Myanmar, Bphone is ready to provide one of the best premium phones with features that can live up to a competitor’s flagship products, but at reasonable prices.

With our product’s high quality, good prices and attractive bundle packages, we expect to gain good market share and become one of the most reputable brand names in Myanmar.

*What is demand like for the Bphone in Vietnam?*

Bphone is a well-known high-end smartphone in Vietnam. The launch events of Bphone 1 (2015) and Bphone 2 (2017) were both voted as outstanding technology events of the year. In December 2018, Bphone 3 was voted as the most favoured smartphone by prestigious technology review channels. At the same time, Bphone won the “Best Vietnamese Phone” award in Tech Awards 2018 organised by VnExpress – the most read Vietnamese newspaper and “Design of the year” by two other news sites. Many users have also have given positive feedback when using this latest smartphone of Bkav.

*Do you plan to distribute directly or via authorize?*

Bkav is partnering with Mytel to bring Bphone to Myanmar, Bphone will be available for purchase in nearly 100 Mytel stores nationwide starting from the first week of July. We will continue to expand our distribution channels in the future.

*How many local employees will you be hiring?*

Currently, nearly half of the personnel of our soon-to-be-officially-opened branch are Myanmar people. Bkav is also working with a local partner who is knowledgeable about the local market for our campaign. We are confident that the number of Myanmar people in our company will grow as we expand. Besides, as an Original Equipment Manufacturer (OEM), we will bring our technology and expertise to the country, while contributing to Myanmar’s human resource development as we train our employees with international standards and procedures.

If Bkav becomes one of the manufacturers in Myanmar with a significant market share, we will build factories in the country to optimise the product’s price. Being an OEM, we can easily realise such plans.

*Do you have a plan to launch other products beside smart phones in Myanmar?*

Bkav operates across four business units: cyber security, software, smartphone and smart home. Right now, we are bringing our best phone called Bphone 3 to Myanmar. Bphone 3 is the latest technologically advanced mobile phone from Vietnam with features that can match the best phones out there. We will continue to seek opportunities to invest in Myanmar and export products that are developed from our top-notch expertise like cyber security solutions and services, antivirus software, e-Gov product suite and our Smart Home system.

*Will there be a service center for local users?*

In Vietnam, Bkav is well-known for quality of service in all areas we operate in, and we are going to bring such services to Myanmar. Specifically, in the past six months, we have been collaborating with local staffs and partners to localise our products, including adding the Myanmar language to our software’s language settings.

We are also working with Mytel to build up a set of procedures so that we can best support Bphone users in Myanmar. Official warranty centers and points for receiving warranty claims are being established in Yangon, Mandalay, Southern Shan State and in other locations across the country.

To add to these, a Facebook Fanpage and Group for users in Myanmar have been created and will be run by local staffs. These are the mediums on which we plan to listen to all of our customers’ feedback, so that we can further improve our products and services to best suit Myanmar users, as well as where Bphone users in the two countries, Myanmar and Vietnam, can connect.

Solar Power Plant project opened





Photo: Tin Shwe/Mizzima

The Minbu Solar Power Plant project, hailed as a triumph by some Myanmar people and the Thai investors who supported this first phase, was celebrated with an opening ceremony on Thursday, Thailand’s The Nation reported.

The plant is Myanmar's first renewable energy and solar power project, and viewed by many as a mark of pride for the nation. The opening event attracted representatives from leading financial institutions, investors, distinguished guests from China, Japan and Myanmar and media from Thailand.

It was designed to be efficient and conforms to international standards. The first phase of the project will result in a power generation capacity of 50 MWDC, with a final target of 220MWDC upon completion and will cover 2,115 rai (836 hectares) leased from the government and a private Myanmar company.





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheEunch

Any news about small arms acquisition or replacing the MA rifle?


----------



## Aung Zaya

TheEunch said:


> Any news about small arms acquisition or replacing the MA rifle?


no. bro no plan to replace MA series. some to be bought for special purposes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> Vietnamese Technology Corporation, Bkav launches new smartphone in Myanmar
> Sponsored 29 Jun 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bphone 3, Bkav's latest technologically advanced mobile phone from Vietnam. Photo - Supplied
> 
> *Bkav, the Vietnamese handset maker, will launch its new Bphone3, which is one of the most technologically advanced smartphones in the market, in Myanmar next week.*
> 
> The company will partner with Vietnamese telecommunications operator Mytel, to bring the Bphone to Myanmar. The Bphone 3 will be available for purchase in nearly 100 Mytel stores nationwide starting from the first week of July.
> 
> 
> Ahead of the official launch, the _Myanmar Times_ spoke with Bkav on Bphone’s competitive edge and the growth potential of Myanmar. Here is an excerpt of our interview:
> 
> *Why have you decided to launch Bphone in Myanmar?*
> 
> Before bringing Bphone to Myanmar, we spent about six months studying the market. We are impressed with the developments in the Myanmar mobile market. Within just a few years, Myanmar has been able to adopt smartphones very rapidly. We believe Myanmar people tend to favour products from Vietnam. Our two countries are quite close to each other and both have similar cultures. Whilst the market is expanding for Myanmar, we understand that it is important for the people to be able to choose more powerful smartphones at a good price. That is why Bkav is establishing its smartphone footprint in Myanmar to contribute to its smartphone market development. We are going to bring in the best products and services from Vietnam to Myanmar.
> 
> *Could you share why local people should use your smartphone? Will it be accessible for everyone from the low to high class?*
> 
> We are here in Myanmar because we would like to provide one of the best premium phones with features that can live up to our competitor’s flagship products, but at very good prices. Our smartphone will have best customer services and one of the most attractive bundle packages in the market thanks to the cooperation between Bkav and Mytel, the mobile network operator. That is why Bphone will match well with different customer needs and preferences in Myanmar. Specific details will be announced in the first week of July.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *bkav-1.jpg*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Le Quang Hiep, General Director of Bkav Myanmar. Photo - Supplied
> 
> *There are already many smartphone brands in the local market. Which one will be your closest competitor?*
> 
> Bkav, the parent company of Bphone, is one of the leading Vietnamese corporations with business units in network security, software, smartphones, and smart homes. We have integrated all of our expertise and innovations in all these fields in developing Bphone.
> 
> By purchasing Bphone, customers will enjoy the most advanced functionalities including super-qualitative AI Camera, IP68 waterproof, advanced security and anti-theft protection, and top-notch bottomless design; together with the best customer services. Also, we provide full protection from spam messages, spam calls, personal data and even theft with our latest security technology. In Myanmar, Bphone is ready to provide one of the best premium phones with features that can live up to a competitor’s flagship products, but at reasonable prices.
> 
> With our product’s high quality, good prices and attractive bundle packages, we expect to gain good market share and become one of the most reputable brand names in Myanmar.
> 
> *What is demand like for the Bphone in Vietnam?*
> 
> Bphone is a well-known high-end smartphone in Vietnam. The launch events of Bphone 1 (2015) and Bphone 2 (2017) were both voted as outstanding technology events of the year. In December 2018, Bphone 3 was voted as the most favoured smartphone by prestigious technology review channels. At the same time, Bphone won the “Best Vietnamese Phone” award in Tech Awards 2018 organised by VnExpress – the most read Vietnamese newspaper and “Design of the year” by two other news sites. Many users have also have given positive feedback when using this latest smartphone of Bkav.
> 
> *Do you plan to distribute directly or via authorize?*
> 
> Bkav is partnering with Mytel to bring Bphone to Myanmar, Bphone will be available for purchase in nearly 100 Mytel stores nationwide starting from the first week of July. We will continue to expand our distribution channels in the future.
> 
> *How many local employees will you be hiring?*
> 
> Currently, nearly half of the personnel of our soon-to-be-officially-opened branch are Myanmar people. Bkav is also working with a local partner who is knowledgeable about the local market for our campaign. We are confident that the number of Myanmar people in our company will grow as we expand. Besides, as an Original Equipment Manufacturer (OEM), we will bring our technology and expertise to the country, while contributing to Myanmar’s human resource development as we train our employees with international standards and procedures.
> 
> If Bkav becomes one of the manufacturers in Myanmar with a significant market share, we will build factories in the country to optimise the product’s price. Being an OEM, we can easily realise such plans.
> 
> *Do you have a plan to launch other products beside smart phones in Myanmar?*
> 
> Bkav operates across four business units: cyber security, software, smartphone and smart home. Right now, we are bringing our best phone called Bphone 3 to Myanmar. Bphone 3 is the latest technologically advanced mobile phone from Vietnam with features that can match the best phones out there. We will continue to seek opportunities to invest in Myanmar and export products that are developed from our top-notch expertise like cyber security solutions and services, antivirus software, e-Gov product suite and our Smart Home system.
> 
> *Will there be a service center for local users?*
> 
> In Vietnam, Bkav is well-known for quality of service in all areas we operate in, and we are going to bring such services to Myanmar. Specifically, in the past six months, we have been collaborating with local staffs and partners to localise our products, including adding the Myanmar language to our software’s language settings.
> 
> We are also working with Mytel to build up a set of procedures so that we can best support Bphone users in Myanmar. Official warranty centers and points for receiving warranty claims are being established in Yangon, Mandalay, Southern Shan State and in other locations across the country.
> 
> To add to these, a Facebook Fanpage and Group for users in Myanmar have been created and will be run by local staffs. These are the mediums on which we plan to listen to all of our customers’ feedback, so that we can further improve our products and services to best suit Myanmar users, as well as where Bphone users in the two countries, Myanmar and Vietnam, can connect.
> 
> Solar Power Plant project opened
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Tin Shwe/Mizzima
> 
> The Minbu Solar Power Plant project, hailed as a triumph by some Myanmar people and the Thai investors who supported this first phase, was celebrated with an opening ceremony on Thursday, Thailand’s The Nation reported.
> 
> The plant is Myanmar's first renewable energy and solar power project, and viewed by many as a mark of pride for the nation. The opening event attracted representatives from leading financial institutions, investors, distinguished guests from China, Japan and Myanmar and media from Thailand.
> 
> It was designed to be efficient and conforms to international standards. The first phase of the project will result in a power generation capacity of 50 MWDC, with a final target of 220MWDC upon completion and will cover 2,115 rai (836 hectares) leased from the government and a private Myanmar company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/


what about wind power

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Aung Zaya said:


> Skoda proposed to build car assembly plant in Myanmar.
> 
> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Vaw347BPKR7jFl3lxRY7eyZ_5&cshid=1561673196746


Skoda??? I will buy one if they make motorcycle again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Look at this. Full video will be up in afew day on Youtube

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

barjo said:


> Skoda??? I will buy one if they make motorcycle again.



Skoda is very new brand in Myanmar. it's already introduced in Indonesia ? how about its quality ? bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Aung Zaya said:


> Skoda is very new brand in Myanmar. it's already introduced in Indonesia ? how about its quality ? bro


Its rare item bro unlike the japs, my gradfather used it back in 60's directly imported from ceko/czech its worth for collection, the quality almost like BMW engine, vespa, or VW reliable but ....be ware off over heating... for the new car I dont have much information its rare here in jakarta

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rapster88

MINN said:


> Look at this. Full video will be up in afew day on Youtube



I like that Ship Damage Control Simulator. Didn’t know such thing exists until I saw it. 

Plus, good to see many army officers speaks fluent Russian.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Full video 




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

I can not find a English version so only Myanmar can read it 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2349295785108031

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

barjo said:


> Its rare item bro unlike the japs, my gradfather used it back in 60's directly imported from ceko/czech its worth for collection, the quality almost like BMW engine, vespa, or VW reliable but ....be ware off over heating... for the new car I dont have much information its rare here in jakarta



here too. bro they said Skoda cars were sold back in 1970s in Myanmar. then They halted the operations due to some reasons. So i bet not more than 5 skoda cars in Yangon. honestly , i dont even know what it looks like when i ever heard that brand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

In the video, CinC said something about Russia helping trained and built submarines and they were showing a Project 636 so it looks promising

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> In the video, CinC said something about Russia helping trained and built submarines and they were showing a Project 636 so it looks promising


That's what we're saying all the time.  Cheer ..!!! bro  if u noticed , they also showed Kalibr missiles launching from kilo-class submarine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> That's what we're saying all the time.  Cheer ..!!! bro  if u noticed , they also showed Kalibr missiles launching from kilo-class submarine.


They also showed a VLS and I think there was also a BTR-80

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

European car makers express interest in Myanmar
Htoo Thant 02 Jul 2019




Aung Htay Hlaing/The Myanmar Times

*The Czech Republic has announced interest to assemble Skoda cars in Myanmar, U Thaung Tun, Union minister for Investment and Foreign Economic Relations, said last week.*

“The Czechs sold the Skoda in Myanmar in the past and now they’ve made an offer to start production here,” U Thaung Tun said at an investment promotion event held on June 26 in Nay Pyi Taw. He added that Hungary has also voiced interest in starting similar operations in the country. 


*Hungary and Czech Republic made the offers during State Counsellor Daw Aung San Suu Kyi’s Europe visit last month, *he said. However, more information on assembling Skoda vehicles in Myanmar was not provided.

Hungary has offered to manufacture electric cars in Myanmar and the Ministry of Industry will cooperate, said U Aung Naing Oo, permanent secretary of the Ministry of Investment and Foreign Economic Relations. “Hungary is making plans to cooperate with the Ministry of Industry. It will be an assembly plant,” he said.

U Ko Ko Lwin, permanent secretary of Ministry of Industry, said they will import three cars on a trial run basis. “We’ll import three cars and carry out a test drive with them in Myanmar to gauge their performance. After that, we’ll discuss how to cooperate,” he said.

“We have actually received many enquiries from foreign countries to invest in Myanmar and interest in producing automobiles is among the popular questions asked, not just by the Japanese and other Asians but also by the Europeans,” U Thaung Tun said. 

On May 30, Toyota Motor Corporation announced that it will establish Toyota Myanmar Co Ltd in Thilawa Special Economic Zone as its first vehicle production company in Myanmar, where it will locally produce the Hilux from February 2021.


Investment is expected to amount to US$52.6 million. It intends to assemble around 2500 Hilux vehicles using the semi knock-down method and will hire around 130 employees.


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myanmar's strategic coastline lures big Asian economies*


https://asia.nikkei.com/Spotlight/B...strategic-coastline-lures-big-Asian-economies

*Vietnam to deepen ties with Myanmar

A recent Vietnamese delegation to Nay Pyi Taw led by the country’s Deputy Prime Minister Mr. Vuong Dinh Hue is hoping to boost investment and trade ties with Myanmar.

The delegation, which was in the Union capital on June 16 and June 17 to promote economic cooperation between the two countries, was met by Vice President U MyintSwe, Union ministers as well as the Central Bank of Myanmar Governor and Vice Governor.


Vuong hopes to implement more investment and trade activities in Myanmar through the Bank for Investment and Development of Vietnam (BIDV), which opened a branch in the country in March 2016 with a charter capital of US$85 million. Prior to the branch opening, BIDV had a representative office, which opened in April 2010.

BIDV, which has partnerships with CB Bank, Ayeyarwady Bank and KBZ Bank, mainly provides services to Vietnamese investors but has also given out loans to local small and medium enterprises (SMEs). As at May 31, 2019, BIDV has total assets in Myanmar of US$130 million with mobilized capital of US$46.5 million and loans valued at US$20 million. Compared to 2018, corporate customers have increased by 27pc.

BIDV chair Mr. Phan Duc Tu said there should be longer-term economic ties between the two countries and that the bank will continue to receive the support of the Vietnamese government for these ties.

BIDV Deputy Chief Executive Officer Daw Khin Khin Cho said the bank has become profitable, although the profit, from January to June of this year, was near 1 million US$.

“The bank’s profits are minimal but we are starting to see it,” she said, adding that the bank was planning to give out loans to local corporations but will study the risks first since Myanmar does not have a rating for companies’ risk profile.

She added that the bank, in partnership with local banks, have extended loans to local SMEs and have been supporting 30 SMEs with their trading and remittance needs.*


----------



## tarpitz

SLC 2A radar of Myanmar Army

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Assamese delegation in Mandalay to explore opportunities*
Khin Su Wai 04 Jul 2019

*The Mandalay-Sagaing metropolitan region could be the hub for joint venture investments between Myanmar and Indian businesses from Assam, in northeast India.*

A delegation from Assam led by the state’s commerce ministry with eight members of the state’s legislative assembly and 12 senior state government officials arrived in Mandalay on July 3 to discuss potential bilateral agreements.


An Indian business executive, Assam Industrial Development Industrial Cooperation managing director Mr Virendra Mittal, told the Myanmar Times that the delegation wanted to explore investment possibilities while additional chief secretary to the state government Jishnu Barua said tourism “is in the priority list”.

The Indian delegation said Myanmar continues to be central to India’s “Act East Policy” due to the country’s location as the eastern gateway for India to the rest of Southeast Asia. The policy was unveiled at the 12th Asean-India Summit in 2014 held in Naypyidaw.

In particular, the delegation wanted to explore business ties across northeast India and northwest Myanmar, regions that border each other. 

Meanwhile, India’s consul-general at Mandalay, Mr Nandan Singh Bhaisora, said potential areas for investments or joint ventures include the apparel and garment industry, mining, gas, construction and water infrastructure.

“The Mandalay-Sagaing region is strategic with abundant natural resources, a large pool of workers as well as tourism potential. There are opportunities to link northeast India with this region,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

tarpitz said:


> SLC 2A radar of Myanmar Army
> View attachment 567857
> View attachment 567858


For counter artillery?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Bagan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Bagan offcilay recognised as world heritage site by UNESCO

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TheEunch

And there’s goes all those overpriced hotels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

A Singapore based firm Yishan Biotechnology Pte.Ltd proposed to invest $1 billion in drug manufacturing plant which will be built in Nay Pyi Taw. Biggest investment in Pharma industry. 






http://mohs.gov.mm/Main/content/new...ဦ-ဆ-င-သ-အဖ-မ-ပ-ည-ထ-င-စ-ဝန-က-အ-လ-ရ-က-ဂ-ရဝပ-တ-ဆ

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

A day after bagan is recognized as UNESCO world heritage site. 

*Bangkok Airways expresses interest in opening routes to Bagan*
Chan Mya Htwe 08 Jul 2019




Immigrations counters at the Yangon International Airport. Aung Myin Ye Zaw/The Myanmar Times

*Bangkok Airways, a Thai regional airline, is interested in opening a direct route between Bangkok and Bagan, which has just been accorded the World Heritage Site status by UNESCO.*

Bagan, an ancient site of Buddhist temples, monasteries and fortifications in Mandalay Region, already popular with tourists, could see more interest now that it has finally been endorsed by UNESCO.


Other destinations the airline would like to open direct routes to include Heho in Shan State and Myeik in Tanintharyi Region as part of plans to expand operations to Myanmar’s tourist destinations.

Bangkok Airways vice-president of sales Mr. Varong Israsena said in a media briefing that the airline would like to open up direct routes to Heho, Bagan and Myeik due to their tourism potential.

He noted that a Bangkok to Myeik route could open the way for tourism to developin the islands off Myanmar’s southernmost coastline bordering Thailand.

The airline currently operates direct flights to Yangon, Nay Pyi Taw and Mandalay from Bangkok. It also operates flights between Chiangmai and Yangon as well as Chiangmai and Mandalay.

Currently, Myanmar has three international airports, Yangon, Mandalay and Naypyitaw. It plans to upgrade 14 out of the 31 other domestic airports with customs, immigration and quarantine (CIQ) facilities as well as aprons, or tarmacs, which can handle bigger aircraft. Foreign visitors wanting to get to destinations such as Heho, Bagan and Myeik must first fly into one of the international airports before taking connecting flights to these locations.

======================================================================

*Export of manufactured goods exceeds over US$400 million*






Trucks and forklifts move containers at Aisa World port in Yangon. Photo: Lynn Bo Bo/EPA

Myanmar’s export of manufactured goods has exceeded over US$400 million during the week between 22 and 28 June, increasing by nearly $155 million, or more than 60 per cent, from this time last 2017-2018 Fiscal Year, state media reported.

The current figures included $258.5 million by the public sector and $147.8 million by the private sector. From the corresponding period last FY, the country’s export of the same totalled $251.8 million.

From October through June this 2018-2019 FY, the country’s exports of manufactured goods reached $7.08 billion, including public sector exports pegged at $2.9 billion and private sector exports valued at $4.15 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> A day after bagan is recognized as UNESCO world heritage site.
> 
> *Bangkok Airways expresses interest in opening routes to Bagan*
> Chan Mya Htwe 08 Jul 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immigrations counters at the Yangon International Airport. Aung Myin Ye Zaw/The Myanmar Times
> 
> *Bangkok Airways, a Thai regional airline, is interested in opening a direct route between Bangkok and Bagan, which has just been accorded the World Heritage Site status by UNESCO.*
> 
> Bagan, an ancient site of Buddhist temples, monasteries and fortifications in Mandalay Region, already popular with tourists, could see more interest now that it has finally been endorsed by UNESCO.
> 
> 
> Other destinations the airline would like to open direct routes to include Heho in Shan State and Myeik in Tanintharyi Region as part of plans to expand operations to Myanmar’s tourist destinations.
> 
> Bangkok Airways vice-president of sales Mr. Varong Israsena said in a media briefing that the airline would like to open up direct routes to Heho, Bagan and Myeik due to their tourism potential.
> 
> He noted that a Bangkok to Myeik route could open the way for tourism to developin the islands off Myanmar’s southernmost coastline bordering Thailand.
> 
> The airline currently operates direct flights to Yangon, Nay Pyi Taw and Mandalay from Bangkok. It also operates flights between Chiangmai and Yangon as well as Chiangmai and Mandalay.
> 
> Currently, Myanmar has three international airports, Yangon, Mandalay and Naypyitaw. It plans to upgrade 14 out of the 31 other domestic airports with customs, immigration and quarantine (CIQ) facilities as well as aprons, or tarmacs, which can handle bigger aircraft. Foreign visitors wanting to get to destinations such as Heho, Bagan and Myeik must first fly into one of the international airports before taking connecting flights to these locations.
> 
> ======================================================================
> 
> *Export of manufactured goods exceeds over US$400 million*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trucks and forklifts move containers at Aisa World port in Yangon. Photo: Lynn Bo Bo/EPA
> 
> Myanmar’s export of manufactured goods has exceeded over US$400 million during the week between 22 and 28 June, increasing by nearly $155 million, or more than 60 per cent, from this time last 2017-2018 Fiscal Year, state media reported.
> 
> The current figures included $258.5 million by the public sector and $147.8 million by the private sector. From the corresponding period last FY, the country’s export of the same totalled $251.8 million.
> 
> From October through June this 2018-2019 FY, the country’s exports of manufactured goods reached $7.08 billion, including public sector exports pegged at $2.9 billion and private sector exports valued at $4.15 billion.


With this much increase in export our GDP should reach 100 B at the next FY and should mean bigger government budget which mean bigger defense budget. Well I hope anyway


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> With this much increase in export our GDP should reach 100 B at the next FY and should mean bigger government budget which mean bigger defense budget. Well I hope anyway


well. it will become when our negotiation with China settle. trade with china is falling in these days while others are rising.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Meh i would love to visit Burma! Its beautiful. Our people fought the japs there.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TheEunch

Hey guys I would like your opinion on this camouflage pattern compared to the current one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Meh i would love to visit Burma! Its beautiful. Our people fought the japs there.



Ha ha. Thanks bro. Warmly Welcome to Myanmar. We also have completely untapped beautiful beaches even if Bagan is not ur choice.















BTW , how about the rest of our JF-17 units ? any update ?



TheEunch said:


> Hey guys I would like your opinion on this camouflage pattern compared to the current one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 568423
> View attachment 568422
> View attachment 568424



excellent. it look perfectly matched with local plants in 2nd photo. a lot better than previous ones. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

ndian businesses visit Myanmar to seek investment opportunities
Business




Shri Chandra Mohan Patowary, minister for commerce and industry at the Assam government, shares the delegation’s experience with invited guests in Yangon (Photo- Khine Kyaw, Myanmar Eleven)
Published 10 July 2019
Khine Kyaw



A 20-member business delegation from the northeastern Indian state of Assam recently visited Yangon for two days to explore investment opportunities and cooperation with major organisations and businesses in Myanmar. 
Chandra Mohan Patowary, Assam’s minister of commerce and industry and head of the mission, said the visit aims to brief decision-makers in Myanmar on the growth potential of Assam and the larger northeastern region of India as well as their proximity to Myanmar.
“Connectivity is our main target. Once connectivity is strengthened, business will automatically take off,” he said.
“In this regard, we are looking at improving air travel connectivity as well as transportation and roads to connect the [India’s] Northeast with Myanmar, as we see good opportunities for both sides.”
Patowary said the Assam government would facilitate cooperation between Indian and Myanmar businesses.
“Many big names are here and there are many more to follow,” he said, referring to two Indian companies -- Oil and Gas Corporation Ltd and Indian Oil Corporation Ltd -- that are already engaged in oil and gas exploration and production in Myanmar.
The India-Myanmar Chamber of Commerce is also organising a business mission to India next month, including top officials from Indian and Myanmar corporations. It will also meet with the governments of Rakhine and Mandalay states to explore further opportunities for cooperation in Northeast India.
Patowary said oil and gas, health, education, tourism and manufacturing are among the most promising sectors for bilateral ventures.
“By aggressively addressing challenges in these sectors, Myanmar’s economy will grow fast. We must work together to make it happen,” he said.
“We are exploring opportunities in many Southeast Asian countries, and Myanmar is really important to us. We also want Myanmar businesses to explore opportunities in the Indian market, particularly in the Northeast. Under our Act East Policy, we have opened our trade routes so we can connect through railways, waterways and airways.”
India plans to build cross-border infrastructure to enable stronger international economic ties eastwards. It will include construction of roads and international highways as well as providing seaport and rail links to boost logistics for traders across India, Bangladesh, China, and Asean, he said.
Recently, Assam-based Numaligarh Refinery Ltd exported wax to Myanmar, which Patowary has hailed as a development that underlines India’s increasing engagement with its eastern neighbour.
“Myanmar can export minerals and forest products thanks to advantages in transport cost to Northeast India. Additionally, Myanmar’s coastal areas have huge deposits of natural gas,” he said. 
Patowary said India’s demand for energy is expected to rise rapidly and the growing economy and gas supply from Myanmar are of great advantage to the nation.
“Services like healthcare, hospitality and tourism can improve trade between Myanmar and Northeast India,” he said.
He foresees bilateral cooperation in the tourism sector, citing high potential for destination weddings and movie-making as well as visits to the border areas where various ethnic groups reside.
“Many ethnic groups are living along the Indo-Myanmar border from Arunachal Pradesh through Nagaland and Manipur to Mizoram. The political boundary keeps them separate,” he said.
“Softening of the border is bound to increase contacts between people sharing the same ethnicity across the boundary.”
At the event, India’s Ambassador to Myanmar Saurabh Kumar stressed the importance of connectivity in all dimensions: physical, transport and air with Southeast Asia and South Asia.
“We need more people-to-people and cultural contacts, so we build relationship between Southeast Asian countries and India. This trip reflects the initiatives that we are taking to implement the Act East policy,” he said.
India is currently the 11th largest investor in Myanmar and the country’s fifth largest trading partner. Kumar foresees a surge in the inflow of Indian investments from both public and private sectors.
“We look forward to more delegations from India visiting this country, and we also welcome delegations from Myanmar visiting India. This has already started picking up and we look forward to moving ahead,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> ndian businesses visit Myanmar to seek investment opportunities
> Business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shri Chandra Mohan Patowary, minister for commerce and industry at the Assam government, shares the delegation’s experience with invited guests in Yangon (Photo- Khine Kyaw, Myanmar Eleven)
> Published 10 July 2019
> Khine Kyaw
> 
> 
> 
> A 20-member business delegation from the northeastern Indian state of Assam recently visited Yangon for two days to explore investment opportunities and cooperation with major organisations and businesses in Myanmar.
> Chandra Mohan Patowary, Assam’s minister of commerce and industry and head of the mission, said the visit aims to brief decision-makers in Myanmar on the growth potential of Assam and the larger northeastern region of India as well as their proximity to Myanmar.
> “Connectivity is our main target. Once connectivity is strengthened, business will automatically take off,” he said.
> “In this regard, we are looking at improving air travel connectivity as well as transportation and roads to connect the [India’s] Northeast with Myanmar, as we see good opportunities for both sides.”
> Patowary said the Assam government would facilitate cooperation between Indian and Myanmar businesses.
> “Many big names are here and there are many more to follow,” he said, referring to two Indian companies -- Oil and Gas Corporation Ltd and Indian Oil Corporation Ltd -- that are already engaged in oil and gas exploration and production in Myanmar.
> The India-Myanmar Chamber of Commerce is also organising a business mission to India next month, including top officials from Indian and Myanmar corporations. It will also meet with the governments of Rakhine and Mandalay states to explore further opportunities for cooperation in Northeast India.
> Patowary said oil and gas, health, education, tourism and manufacturing are among the most promising sectors for bilateral ventures.
> “By aggressively addressing challenges in these sectors, Myanmar’s economy will grow fast. We must work together to make it happen,” he said.
> “We are exploring opportunities in many Southeast Asian countries, and Myanmar is really important to us. We also want Myanmar businesses to explore opportunities in the Indian market, particularly in the Northeast. Under our Act East Policy, we have opened our trade routes so we can connect through railways, waterways and airways.”
> India plans to build cross-border infrastructure to enable stronger international economic ties eastwards. It will include construction of roads and international highways as well as providing seaport and rail links to boost logistics for traders across India, Bangladesh, China, and Asean, he said.
> Recently, Assam-based Numaligarh Refinery Ltd exported wax to Myanmar, which Patowary has hailed as a development that underlines India’s increasing engagement with its eastern neighbour.
> “Myanmar can export minerals and forest products thanks to advantages in transport cost to Northeast India. Additionally, Myanmar’s coastal areas have huge deposits of natural gas,” he said.
> Patowary said India’s demand for energy is expected to rise rapidly and the growing economy and gas supply from Myanmar are of great advantage to the nation.
> “Services like healthcare, hospitality and tourism can improve trade between Myanmar and Northeast India,” he said.
> He foresees bilateral cooperation in the tourism sector, citing high potential for destination weddings and movie-making as well as visits to the border areas where various ethnic groups reside.
> “Many ethnic groups are living along the Indo-Myanmar border from Arunachal Pradesh through Nagaland and Manipur to Mizoram. The political boundary keeps them separate,” he said.
> “Softening of the border is bound to increase contacts between people sharing the same ethnicity across the boundary.”
> At the event, India’s Ambassador to Myanmar Saurabh Kumar stressed the importance of connectivity in all dimensions: physical, transport and air with Southeast Asia and South Asia.
> “We need more people-to-people and cultural contacts, so we build relationship between Southeast Asian countries and India. This trip reflects the initiatives that we are taking to implement the Act East policy,” he said.
> India is currently the 11th largest investor in Myanmar and the country’s fifth largest trading partner. Kumar foresees a surge in the inflow of Indian investments from both public and private sectors.
> “We look forward to more delegations from India visiting this country, and we also welcome delegations from Myanmar visiting India. This has already started picking up and we look forward to moving ahead,” he said.



@Axomiya_lora


----------



## namefield_empty

Aung Zaya said:


> Connectivity is our main target. Once connectivity is strengthened, business will automatically take off,” he said.
> “In this regard, we are looking at improving air travel connectivity as well as transportation and *roads to connect the [India’s] Northeast with Myanmar, as we see good opportunities for both sides.*”
> Patowary said the Assam government would facilitate cooperation between Indian and Myanmar businesses.


Personally, i would like to see some sort of positive development take place in the Ledo-Myitkyina sector, that can further be extended to China(if our relations with them become favourable in due course) or the contiguous South East Asian countries.

Of all the people in NE(other than Meghalaya for obvious geographical reasons) the people to people to people contact between Assam and Myanmar is the least, we have to bury the past baggage behind us to start afresh. Other states like Manipur and Nagaland already have extensive contact with one another, apart from flourishing regional trade and visa free travel upto a certain extent. @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Axomiya_lora said:


> Personally, i would like to see some sort of positive development take place in the Ledo-Myitkyina sector, that can further be extended to China(if our relations with them become favourable in due course) or the contiguous South East Asian countries.
> 
> Of all the people in NE(other than Meghalaya for obvious geographical reasons) the people to people to people contact between Assam and Myanmar is the least, we have to bury the past baggage behind us to start afresh. Other states like Manipur and Nagaland already have extensive contact with one another, apart from flourishing regional trade and visa free travel upto a certain extent. @Nilgiri



Wasnt this (ledo-mytikina - china) also old supply route to Nationalist chinese forces during WW2?

I think definitely should look at connecting whole area much better. It looks like Myitkina can be a tri-junction to connect N.E, mandalay (which goes onwards to southern burma/irrawady delta/yangon etc) and also Kunming (which connects to rest of China well):






Imphal - Moreh to mandalay route should also be improved and then connect this thru N.E. Then it just become case of improving N.E+ Assam connection to rest of India and thru BD etc.

@GeraltofRivia @serenity @Genesis

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## namefield_empty

Nilgiri said:


> Wasnt this (ledo-mytikina - china) also old supply route to Nationalist chinese forces during WW2?


Yes, we are allowed to go upto a certain extent during the yearly Dihing-Patkai festival and the route mostly lies in a state of decay. But the road passes through the dangerous terrain in Eastern Arunachal where the militants and criminals are active. Once Naga insurgency is dealt with, we can expect to see changes there.


Nilgiri said:


> Imphal - Moreh to mandalay route should also be improved and then connect this thru N.E.


That is the most suitable option as of now and active trade and commercial activities take place via that route. My friends in Manipur visit Tamu in Myanmar and sometimes beyond with tacit understanding of the authorities for their rides and have a nice time there. That portion of the border is lightly manned and people can cross over easily.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Myanmar BTR3U




__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Imphal - Moreh to mandalay route should also be improved and then connect this thru N.E. Then it just become case of improving N.E+ Assam connection to rest of India and thru BD etc.



I think we already have plan to connect Thailand via Mandalay. Roads inside Thailand are almost ready. Just waiting our roads developing to connect.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MINN

Hantharwaddy International Airport to start construction next year
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...QqQIIKSgBMAA&usg=AOvVaw3V1OCcTEEp0xJZMbp3W_bW

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

*Defence Make In India: First Batch Of Lightweight Anti-Submarine Shyena Torpedoes Sent To Myanmar*






In a milestone achievement for the Indian arms industry, the first batch of Advanced Light Torpedo (TAL) Shyena torpedoes have been sent to Myanmar as part of an export deal worth $37.9 million which was signed in 2017, reports _Livefist_.

The torpedoes were manufactured by Bharat Dynamics Limited (BDL), which is a public sector enterprise. Larsen & Toubro was behind the integration of the torpedoes with launcher systems.

TAL Shyena is India’s first domestically produced lightweight anti-submarine torpedo, and it was developed by DRDO’s Naval Science and Technological Laboratory. BDL manufacturers the the torpedoes at its facility in Visakhapatnam.

The supply of Shyena torpedos speaks to the growing ties between India and Myanmar, with the former also previously having supplied the latter with acoustic drones, naval sonars and other military equipment.

The two countries have also reportedly stepped up cooperation in their borden regions to flush out separatist ethnic militants.

https://swarajyamag.com/insta/massi...lege-after-sfi-members-stab-student-on-campus

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

Myanmar Set-2 to be launched this month and Myanmar Aeronautics and Space Administration(MASA) ?????
https://www.mmbiztoday.com/articles/myanmar-s-reaches-high-satellite-plan


----------



## TheEunch

What about the Myanmar Space Force?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

TheEunch said:


> What about the Myanmar Space Force?



LOL like this. 







TheEunch said:


> What about the Myanmar Space Force?



LOL like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## polanski

As per Sputnik news, Sukhoi is preparing MAF Su-30 and giving final touch. Do you have any update?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheEunch

What 


Aung Zaya said:


> LOL like this.
> View attachment 569193
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL like this.
> View attachment 569193


What is this even :d


----------



## MINN

https://sputniknews.com/military/201904241074404736-russia-su-30sm-myanmar/
I think we might get the su 30sm by end of this year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

*Myanmar Military Intelligence - Dog Training*


----------



## Devilduck

These pics surface on facebook and people are describing it is locally manufactured MAAG35 35mm Anti-Aircraft Gun. Apparantly it is also being integrated with Smart Hunter Radars as described in the facebook posts.
Interesting news. DI is keeping our Anti-Aircraft game strong. Can't wait to see more cool stuffs from DI.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Gov permitted to proceed the construction work of assembly plant of 8 more Automobile companies and total 18 automobile companies decided to set up assembly plant till now. the list of permitted companies will be announced soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> Gov permitted to proceed the construction work of assembly plant of 8 more Automobile companies and total 18 automobile companies decided to set up assembly plant till now. the list of permitted companies will be announced soon.


is there a link


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> is there a link



yes. written in Myanmar. so i dont post here. 

*ပြည်တွင်း၌ တပ်ဆင်ထုတ်လုပ်သည့်ကားကုမ္ပဏီများကို စက်မှုဝန်ကြီးဌာနမှ ရှောင်တခင်စစ်ဆေးနေ ကားများ၏ အရည်အသွေးစစ်ဆေးရန် ယာဉ်စစ်စင်တာများ တည်ဆောက်သွားမည် ဟုဆို*
July 18, 2019
32




ရန်ကုန်၊ ဇူလိုင်

ပြည်တွင်း၌ တပ်ဆင်ထုတ်လုပ် သည့် ကားကုမ္ပဏီများကို စက်မှု ဝန်ကြီးဌာနမှ ရှောင်တခင်စစ်ဆေး နေပြီး ကားများ၏ အရည်အသွေး ကို စစ်ဆေးရန် ယာဉ်စစ်စင်တာများ တည်ဆောက်သွားမည် ဖြစ်ကြောင်း စက်မှုဝန်ကြီးဌာနမှ သိရသည်။

လက်ရှိတွင် ပြည်တွင်း၌ *နိုင် ငံသားရင်းနှီးမြှုပ်နှံမှုဖြင့် မော်တော် ယာဉ် တပ်ဆင်ထုတ်လုပ်နေသည့် ကားကုမ္ပဏီ ရှစ်ခုနှင့် နိုင်ငံခြားရင်း နှီးမြှုပ်နှံမှုဖြင့် မော်တော်ယာဉ်တပ် ဆင်ထုတ်လုပ်နေသည့် ကားကုမ္ပ ဏီ ကိုးခုတို့ကို* ခွင့်ပြုပေးထားပြီး သတ်မှတ်ချက်အတိုင်း ထုတ်လုပ် ခြင်းရှိ/မရှိ ရှောင်တခင်စစ်ဆေး လျက်ရှိကြောင်း သိရသည်။ ထို့ပြင် ကားကုမ္ပဏီများမှ ထုတ်လုပ်သည့် မော်တော်ယာဉ်များ၏ အရည်အ သွေး စစ်ဆေးရန်အတွက်လည်း ယာဉ်စစ်စင်တာများ တည်ဆောက် သွားမည်ဟု သိရသည်။

‘‘မော်တော်ယာဉ် လုပ်ငန်း ဆိုင်ရာမူဝါဒမှာ CBU နဲ့ တင်သွင်း တဲ့ကားရော ပြည်တွင်းမှာ တပ် ဆင်ထုတ်လုပ်တဲ့ ကားတွေပါ အ နိမ့်ဆုံး Euro 3 အဆင့် ရှိရမယ်လို့ ကြေညာထားပြီး ဖြစ်ပါတယ်၊ စက် မှုဝန်ကြီးဌာနအနေနဲ့လည်း ပြည် တွင်းမှာ တပ်ဆင်ထုတ်လုပ်တဲ့ ကားကုမ္ပဏီတွေကို ရှောင်တခင် စစ်ဆေးတာတွေ လုပ်နေပါတယ်၊ ပြည်တွင်းထုတ် ကားတွေထဲမှာ COA အစီး တစ်ရာအပြင် နောက် ပိုင်းထုတ်လုပ်တဲ့ ကားတွေကိုလည်း အရည်အသွေး ပြည့်/မပြည့် စစ် ဆေးဖို့ ယာဉ်စစ်စင်တာတွေ တည် ဆောက်သွားမှာ ဖြစ်ပါတယ်’’ဟု စက်မှုဝန်ကြီးဌာနမှ တာဝန်ရှိသူ တစ်ဦးက ဆိုသည်။

မြန်မာနိုင်ငံ ရင်းနှီးမြှုပ်နှံမှု ကော်မရှင်မှ နိုင်ငံခြားရင်းနှီးမြှုပ် နှံမှုဖြင့် *Suzuki အမှတ်တံဆိပ် မော်တော်ယာဉ်များ တပ်ဆင်ထုတ် လုပ်ရောင်းချခြင်းအတွက် Suzuki Myanmar Motor Co.,Ltd ၊ Khine Khine Sang Da Group Co.,Ltd ၊ Nissan အမှတ်တံဆိပ် မော်တော်ယာဉ်များ တပ်ဆင်ထုတ် လုပ်ရောင်းချခြင်းအတွက် Tan Chong Motor Myanmar Co.,Ltd ၊ SC Neustar အမှတ် တံဆိပ် ခရီးသည်တင်ယာဉ်များ တပ်ဆင်ထုတ်လုပ် ရောင်းချခြင်း အတွက် SC Auto (Myanmar) Company Limited Ford အမှတ်တံဆိပ် မော်တော်ယာဉ် တပ်ဆင်ထုတ်လုပ် ရောင်းချခြင်းအ တွက် Capital Motors Limited ၊ Gold AYA Motors International Group Co.,Ltd ၊ Hyundai အ မှတ်တံဆိပ် မော်တော်ယာဉ်တပ် ဆင်ထုတ်လုပ် ရောင်းချခြင်းအ တွက် Shwe Daehan Motors Co.,Ltd ၊ Daewoo ခရီးသည်တင် ယာဉ်များ တပ်ဆင်ထုတ်လုပ်ရောင်း ချခြင်းအတွက် Daewoo Bus Myanmar Co.,Ltd ၊ Borgward အမှတ်တံဆိပ် SUV ကားများတပ် ဆင် ထုတ်လုပ်ခြင်းအတွက် Go Excellent Myanmar Co.,Ltd ကို ခွင့်ပြုထားသည်။ 


ထို့ပြင် နိုင်ငံသား ရင်းနှီးမြုပ် နှံမှုဖြင့် ခွင့်ပြုရာတွင် Micro Bus မော်တော်ယာဉ်များ ထုတ်လုပ်ခြင်း နှင့် ရောင်းချခြင်းလုပ်ငန်းအတွက် Rammar Automobile Manufacturing & Trading Co.,Ltd ၊ Lifan အမှတ်တံဆိပ် ကားများ တပ်ဆင် ထုတ်လုပ်ခြင်းအတွက် Myanmar General Motor Co.,Ltd ၊ KIA အမှတ်တံဆိပ် မော်တော်ယာဉ်များ ထုတ်လုပ်ခြင်း အတွက် Super Seven Star Motors Industry Co.,Ltd နှင့် Dynamic Industry Co.,Ltd ၊ Myanmar Economic Holding Ltd ၊ Myanmar Motor Corporation Public Company Limited ၊ BAIC အမှတ်တံဆိပ် မော်တော်ယာဉ်များ ထုတ်လုပ်ခြင်း အတွက် Aung Gabar Motor Services Company Limited ၊ Brilliance အမှတ်တံဆိပ် SUV ကားများ တပ်ဆင်ထုတ်လုပ် ရောင်း ချခြင်းအတွက် Myanmar Brilliance Auto တို့ကို ခွင့်ပြုထား ကြောင်း သိရသည်။*

ဆန်းသစ်ေအာင်

https://automobile.com.mm/ပြည်တွင်း၌-တပ်ဆင်ထုတ်လု/

list is highlighted. bro some are just starting the construction. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

*Israel to Bar Myanmar Officials From Arms Expos*
Decision to stop issuing visas for this purpose comes after Haaretz documented officers attending Tel Aviv expo, despite international embargo over serious human rights violations

The Israeli government will bar military representatives from Myanmar from attending arms expositions held in Israel as long as Myanmar remains under an international arms embargo over its human rights violations, the Israeli Foreign Ministry has decided.

The decision followed a Haaretz report that army officers from Myanmar, the East Asian country formerly known as Burma, had attended the Israel Defense and Homeland Security expo in Tel Aviv last month. From now on, the ministry said, requests for visas to attend arms expositions coming from the nationals of countries to which Israel refuses to sell arms will be rejected.

Last year, the United Nations concluded that Myanmar had perpetrated ethnic cleansing against the Rohingya, a Muslim minority in the country. Hundreds of thousands of Rohingya fled Myanmar and are still classified as refugees. This year, international agencies also reported war crimes by Myanmar’s army against Buddhists living in the country’s west.

Last month, Haaretz reported that the official visitors to the ISDEF expo in Tel Aviv included military representatives from several countries that don’t have official relations with Israel. According the Haaretz report, representatives from South Sudan, another country under an arms embargo over human rights violations, also attended the expo.

*Arms sales halted*

Israel insists that it has stopped all arms sales to Myanmar, but they prompted Haaretz to ask why, if that was the case, Myanmar officials were still being allowed to come to inspect the latest Israeli military technology on offer. Sales personnel at several of the Israeli booths said they were unaware that sales to Myanmar had been banned. Others said there was no problem with showing Myanmar officials the merchandise, since they understand the restrictions on their country.

The officials from Myanmar at the Tel Aviv exposition declined to respond to a question from Haaretz regarding whether they planned to buy the products they were examining. ISDEF’s organizers issued a statement to Haaretz at the time saying: “This is an international expo with presenters from Israel and around the world. The guests come from more than 90 countries and register online for the expo, which is open to anyone who registers.”

Foreign Ministry spokesman Emmanuel Nahshon said at the time that “Israel does not sell arms to Myanmar and this policy has not changed.” With regard to the presence of visitors from South Sudan, Nahshon said that “Israel complies with the UN resolutions on the arms embargo.”

Other government officials also said the arms expo was open to anyone who wished to attend, but to avoid future embarrassments of this kind, the Foreign Ministry decided to stop issuing visas to Myanmar army officers to attend such events in Israel.

Last September, the United Nations described Myanmar’s treatment of the Rohingya as a textbook example of ethnic cleansing. Human rights organizations have said that since August 2017, the Myanmar army has also subjected Rohingya to mass extrajudicial executions and systematic sexual violence and has torched many Rohingya villages.

Some 400,000 Rohingya fled to neighboring Bangladesh. Others have been trapped on the border.

Israel’s defense ties with Myanmar continued even after the crimes became known, and after an arms embargo was imposed on East Asian country by the European Union and the United States. In September 2017, the Israeli High Court of Justice issued a ruling on a petition filed by a lawyer, Eitay Mack, who had sought an order barring arms sales to Myanmar.

*Usual gag order*

In an exceptional move, the court issued a gag order at the state’s request on the contents of the ruling, but the government has insisted ever since that its arms sales to Myanmar have stopped. Israel has continued to boost its civilian ties with Myanmar in any event. In December 2018, for example, the two governments signed an agreement on cooperation in education.

As Haaretz reported at the time, the agreement calls in part for joint development of a school curriculum on the Holocaust and lessons on the negative effects of intolerance, racism, anti-Semitism and xenophobia. It also calls for peer-to-peer contacts between educators and students from the two countries.

Amnesty International’s Israeli branch said it expects Israel to refrain from selling arms to South Sudan and some other countries. “These decisions must be made not only by the Foreign Ministry, but also, and particularly by the Defense Ministry. This is the Israeli government’s obligation under international law and according to the conventions it has signed.”

The Israeli branch of Amnesty said the public campaign on arms sales will continue until the Israeli law governing oversight of arms exports and the Defense Ministry’s policies and regulations are changed.

According to Defense Ministry data, Israel exported about $7.5 billion around the world last year. The sales included missile systems, drones, radar systems and electronic warfare and cybertechnology systems. Most of Israel’s defense exports went to Asia, but that was mainly the result of several very large sales to India.

https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news...bFSkwkElAhZdLDPo-8kzNMZ9959EQev1CE5aKt6EZr0us


----------



## Aung Zaya

The Ronin said:


> *Israel to Bar Myanmar Officials From Arms Expos*
> Decision to stop issuing visas for this purpose comes after Haaretz documented officers attending Tel Aviv expo, despite international embargo over serious human rights violations
> 
> The Israeli government will bar military representatives from Myanmar from attending arms expositions held in Israel as long as Myanmar remains under an international arms embargo over its human rights violations, the Israeli Foreign Ministry has decided.
> 
> The decision followed a Haaretz report that army officers from Myanmar, the East Asian country formerly known as Burma, had attended the Israel Defense and Homeland Security expo in Tel Aviv last month. From now on, the ministry said, requests for visas to attend arms expositions coming from the nationals of countries to which Israel refuses to sell arms will be rejected.
> 
> Last year, the United Nations concluded that Myanmar had perpetrated ethnic cleansing against the Rohingya, a Muslim minority in the country. Hundreds of thousands of Rohingya fled Myanmar and are still classified as refugees. This year, international agencies also reported war crimes by Myanmar’s army against Buddhists living in the country’s west.
> 
> Last month, Haaretz reported that the official visitors to the ISDEF expo in Tel Aviv included military representatives from several countries that don’t have official relations with Israel. According the Haaretz report, representatives from South Sudan, another country under an arms embargo over human rights violations, also attended the expo.
> 
> *Arms sales halted*
> 
> Israel insists that it has stopped all arms sales to Myanmar, but they prompted Haaretz to ask why, if that was the case, Myanmar officials were still being allowed to come to inspect the latest Israeli military technology on offer. Sales personnel at several of the Israeli booths said they were unaware that sales to Myanmar had been banned. Others said there was no problem with showing Myanmar officials the merchandise, since they understand the restrictions on their country.
> 
> The officials from Myanmar at the Tel Aviv exposition declined to respond to a question from Haaretz regarding whether they planned to buy the products they were examining. ISDEF’s organizers issued a statement to Haaretz at the time saying: “This is an international expo with presenters from Israel and around the world. The guests come from more than 90 countries and register online for the expo, which is open to anyone who registers.”
> 
> Foreign Ministry spokesman Emmanuel Nahshon said at the time that “Israel does not sell arms to Myanmar and this policy has not changed.” With regard to the presence of visitors from South Sudan, Nahshon said that “Israel complies with the UN resolutions on the arms embargo.”
> 
> Other government officials also said the arms expo was open to anyone who wished to attend, but to avoid future embarrassments of this kind, the Foreign Ministry decided to stop issuing visas to Myanmar army officers to attend such events in Israel.
> 
> Last September, the United Nations described Myanmar’s treatment of the Rohingya as a textbook example of ethnic cleansing. Human rights organizations have said that since August 2017, the Myanmar army has also subjected Rohingya to mass extrajudicial executions and systematic sexual violence and has torched many Rohingya villages.
> 
> Some 400,000 Rohingya fled to neighboring Bangladesh. Others have been trapped on the border.
> 
> Israel’s defense ties with Myanmar continued even after the crimes became known, and after an arms embargo was imposed on East Asian country by the European Union and the United States. In September 2017, the Israeli High Court of Justice issued a ruling on a petition filed by a lawyer, Eitay Mack, who had sought an order barring arms sales to Myanmar.
> 
> *Usual gag order*
> 
> In an exceptional move, the court issued a gag order at the state’s request on the contents of the ruling, but the government has insisted ever since that its arms sales to Myanmar have stopped. Israel has continued to boost its civilian ties with Myanmar in any event. In December 2018, for example, the two governments signed an agreement on cooperation in education.
> 
> As Haaretz reported at the time, the agreement calls in part for joint development of a school curriculum on the Holocaust and lessons on the negative effects of intolerance, racism, anti-Semitism and xenophobia. It also calls for peer-to-peer contacts between educators and students from the two countries.
> 
> Amnesty International’s Israeli branch said it expects Israel to refrain from selling arms to South Sudan and some other countries. “These decisions must be made not only by the Foreign Ministry, but also, and particularly by the Defense Ministry. This is the Israeli government’s obligation under international law and according to the conventions it has signed.”
> 
> The Israeli branch of Amnesty said the public campaign on arms sales will continue until the Israeli law governing oversight of arms exports and the Defense Ministry’s policies and regulations are changed.
> 
> According to Defense Ministry data, Israel exported about $7.5 billion around the world last year. The sales included missile systems, drones, radar systems and electronic warfare and cybertechnology systems. Most of Israel’s defense exports went to Asia, but that was mainly the result of several very large sales to India.
> 
> https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news...bFSkwkElAhZdLDPo-8kzNMZ9959EQev1CE5aKt6EZr0us



 meanwhile many israeli equipments are on the way. Israel never betrayed us. even in worst time of sanction.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheEunch

Aung Zaya said:


> meanwhile many israeli equipments are on the way. Israel never betrayed us. even in worst time of sanction.


What equipment did we buy? Other than the Super dovas...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

TheEunch said:


> What equipment did we buy? Other than the Super dovas...


later u know. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aliaselin

Fighter Mig29 JF-17M J-7
Units 2 1 3
Theory 32 16 48
Real 31 6 27

Attack A-5 Yak-130
Units 2 1
Theory 32 16
Real 21 10
I have recently done statistics for air force in the world, and it seems that Myanmar air force has a big gap for J-7 numbers, so MAF dose not have 3 units of J-7 but 2, while 1 of them has replaced by JF-17. Or one unit of A-5 has been replaced by JF-17?


Also, what the unit number for the Q5, JF-17 and Mig-29 units?
1 Squadron J-7
4 Squadron J-7
??? Squadron A-5 
??? Squadron A-5
??? Squadron JF-17M
17 Squadron Mig-29
??? Squadron Mig-29
41 Squadron J-7
1 FTS Yak-130

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

https://www.irrawaddy.com/news/burm...-larger-budget-for-stronger-armed-forces.html

YANGON—The Defense Ministry on Monday requested more than 3.37 trillion kyats (US$2.22 billion) for fiscal year 2019-20, which begins Oct. 1.

The amount is more than 100 billion kyats more than the ministry requested for the previous fiscal year.

Major-General Myint Nwe, deputy minister of defense, told Parliament on Monday that this year’s defense budget request represents an increase of 122.41 billion kyats over last year’s actual budget of 3.24 trillion kyats.

Union-level representatives from 15 ministries (Natural Resources and Environmental Preservation; Labor, Immigration and Population; Industry; Commerce; Education; Health and Sports; Investment and Foreign Economic Relations; Social Welfare, Relief and Resettlement; Home Affairs; Defense; Transport and Communications; Electricity and Energy; Planning and Finance; Construction; and Ethnic Affairs) and six Union-level bodies (the Auditor General’s Office; the Union Election Commission; the Attorney General’s Office; the Union Civil Service Board; the Naypyitaw Council; and the Central Bank) explained the expenditure details of the fiscal year budget proposal in the Union Parliament.

Maj-Gen. Myint Nwe said the Myanmar military (or Tatmadaw) is carrying out long-term plans to “build a stronger, qualified, modern, patriotic military” to protect three national causes: non-disintegration of the Union, non-disintegration of national solidarity and the perpetuation of national sovereignty.

He said the requested budget is necessary to implement these plans.

Maj-Gen. Myint Nwe said the Defense Ministry’s capital expenditure is expected to be 1.43 trillion kyats and its normal expenditure is 1.94 trillion kyats. He said the proposed budget covers the cost of salaries, payments to family members of military personnel, transportation, engineers, security costs, weapons, factories, building construction, emergency funds, interest, machinery and other expenses, but he did not offer precise figures for military personnel payments or details regarding specific equipment the Tatmadaw plans to purchase.

Budget proposal requests were presented last week by six of the 11 Union-level bodies (the Union Government Office; the Office of the Union Parliament; the Office of the Upper House; the Office of the Lower House; the Union Attorney General’s Office; and the Constitutional Court) and nine ministries (Foreign Affairs; Border Affairs; the State Counselor’s Office; the President’s Office; Information; Union Government; Religion and Culture; Agriculture, Livestock and Irrigation; and Hotels and Tourism).

The Ministry of Natural Resources and Environmental Preservation requested 33.86 billion kyats; the Ministry of Labor, Immigration and Population requested 199.10 billion kyats; the Ministry of Industry requested 436.38 billion kyats; the Ministry of Commerce requested 23.54 billion kyats; the Ministry of Health and Sports requested 1.18 trillion kyats; and the Investment and Foreign Economic Relations Ministry requested 6.48 billion kyats.

The Union Parliament’s 20 joint assessment teams will assess the budget requests and submit them to the Public Accounts Committee in the coming weeks. That committee will decide whether or not to approve the budget requests by October.

The military budget has accounted for between 13 and 15 percent of the national budget each year since fiscal year 2012-13.

In fiscal year 2018-19, the defense budget accounted for more than 13 percent of the total government budget. The year before it was 13.9 percent of the budget. In fiscal year 2016-17 it was 14.3 percent, in 2015-16 it was just over 13.6 percent, in 2014-15 it was 12.7 percent, in 2013-14 it was nearly 13.3 percent, in 2012-13 it was just over 14 percent and in 2011-12 it was over 14.6 percent.

According to a Union budget draft proposal, Union-level departments and bodies are expected to earn 25.31 trillion kyats, with total expenditures expected to be 32.34 trillion kyats, leaving an expected budget deficit of 7.03 trillion kyats.

The proposal prioritized spending in the energy and electricity sector; transportation, including upgrading roads and bridges; education; heath; and social welfare.


That’s a lot of money, wonder what they are planning to buy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## polanski

*Russia Building Six Advanced Fighter Jets for Myanmar Military*
_






A SU-30SM fighter jet. Army chief Sen-Gen. Min Aung Hlaing personally inspected production of the jets being assembled for the Myanmar military at Irkutsk Aviation Plant in Russia.

YANGON—Russia is assembling six Sukhoi SU-30SM fighter jets for Myanmar under a contract worth about US$204 million signed between the two nations last year, Russian news outlets reported on Wednesday.

The news was unveiled during the latest visit to Russia by Myanmar military commander-in-chief Senior-General Min Aung Hlaing to attend the 8th Moscow Conference on International Security this week. Some military observer websites put the market price of one of the twin-turbine engine aircraft at about US$34 million.

At a press conference, Sen-Gen. Min Aung Hlaing said Russia’s military hardware was “very useful” for his military in key locations in Myanmar.

Sen-Gen. Min Aung Hlaing personally inspected the production of the planes at Irkustsk Aviation Plant on April 23. Before the Russia tour, he traveled to China and visited an armored vehicle training school in Beijing and met with senior officers of China’s People’s Liberation Army (PLA) on April 11.

Yangon-based military observer Ko Naing Swe Oo from Thayninga Institute for Strategic Studies, a former military officer, told The Irrawaddy that Myanmar’s Air Force possesses reasonable firepower, sufficient to deter external invasion. Thus, he concluded the aim of buying the expensive Su-30SM multirole fighter jets was likely to achieve airspace superiority in the region, particularly in relation to Myanmar’s neighboring countries in Southeast Asia.

Under the military regime, in 2000, Myanmar and Thailand clashed along the border. At that time, Myanmar did not possess the Russian MiG-29s it has now, and the Thai Air Forces deployed its multirole fighter jets during the conflict.

“SU-30SMs are capable of long-distance operations. We can use them in case there is an external invasion [attempt] against us in future,” he said.

He explained that the Su-30 was produced in a number of varieties. For instance, Malaysia has the Su-30 MKM, while India possesses the Su-30 MKI. He said the SU-30SM model is the latest in a series of aircraft upgraded by the Russian military.

However, given the military’s record against ethnic armed rebel groups, some local experts expressed concern about possible airstrikes against the groups by the supersonic jets. Even in battle against the Arakan Army (AA) in northern Rakhine’s Mrauk-U, the military used several MiG-29 warplanes. According to defense blogs, Myanmar has 20 MiG-29D planes and as of 2018, Moscow had delivered a total of 12 Yak-130combat training aircraft to the Tatmadaw.

So far, Myanmar’s purchases of Russian military hardware include MiG-29 fighter jets, Yak-130 combat trainers, Mi-17, Mi-24 and Mi-35 combat helicopters and other weapons. The Su-30SM 4+ generation fighter jet is capable of air-to-air and air-to-ground missions with a wide variety of precision-guided munitions and it can carry about 9 tons of ammunition at one time.

Despite its attempt to upgrade its fleet, the Myanmar Air Force has sustained many losses in recent years.

In October, 2018 a sixth-grade girl and two pilots were killed when a pair of military planes crashed in Magwe Region’s Minbu Township.

In April, 2018, an F-7 fighter from Toungoo Airbase also crashed, killing the pilot. The F-7 is a version of the Soviet Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-21 licensed and built by China.

In September 2017, a military G-4 jet fighter from Pathein Airbase crashed about 19 km from Rakhine State’s Gwa Township. Two pilots died in the accident.

In February 2016, a Beechcraft airplane from Myanmar’s Air Force crashed near Naypyitaw International Airport, killing one major, two captains and two other crew members.

And in 2014, a MiG-29 fighter jet from Magwe Air Force Headquarters went down during flight training, damaging the jet but causing no casualties.
_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1156049570792660997

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MINN

Is this for real.I'm so happy that I might cry.
https://m.economictimes.com/news/de...ubmarine-for-myanmar/articleshow/70442448.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

MINN said:


> Is this for real.I'm so happy that I might cry.
> https://m.economictimes.com/news/de...ubmarine-for-myanmar/articleshow/70442448.cms


Yes Myanmar army 5 star general is in India for state visit,the kilo class submarine being transferred is significantly advanced than the ming class submarine provided to bangladesh ,INS Sindhuvir after refit will be transferred to myanmar on line of credit

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

HariSinghNalwa said:


> Yes Myanmar army 5 star general is in India for state visit,the kilo class submarine being transferred is significantly advanced than the ming class submarine provided to bangladesh ,INS Sindhuvir after refit will be transferred to myanmar on line of credit
> View attachment 571485


I read that this submarine is a projet 08773 and is capable of carrying cruise missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

MINN said:


> I read that this submarine is a projet 08773 and is capable of carrying cruise missiles


3M54 kalibre missiles

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

more details on the sub 
https://thediplomat.com/2019/07/will-myanmars-navy-get-its-first-submarine-from-the-indian-navy/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Great news Burmese friends

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MINN



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Changhe assembly plant opened in Myanmar. Q35 will be introduced in coming monday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

So after all the fuss about buying Chinese and Russian sub you ended up buying old Kilo class from India with line of credit?   Still a good deal anyway.  Advance congratulation to Russia or India (or China in any case) for getting the submarine base contract.  But question is how IN will do when they are reeling with lack of submarines and an over worked fleet reducing it by one operational sub is a huge reduction. Considering 1 boat off 14 active SSKs is 7% of the entire fleet. @tarpitz your "second hand navy" joke on us is backfiring.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

The Ronin said:


> So after all the fuss about buying Chinese and Russian sub you ended up buying old Kilo class from India with line of credit?   Still a good deal anyway.  Advance congratulation to Russia or India (or China in any case) for getting the submarine base contract.  But question is how IN will do when they are reeling with lack of submarines and an over worked fleet reducing it by one operational sub is a huge reduction. Considering 1 boat off 14 active SSKs is 7% of the entire fleet.


this sub is mostly for training purpose to prepare for new Russian subs we are going to get

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

MINN said:


> this sub is mostly for training purpose to prepare for new Russian subs we are going to get



Yes just like our subs. But still they will serve you quite few years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

The Ronin said:


> Yes just like our subs. But still they will serve you quite few years.


from what I read they had a life extension a few years back and that they extended it for 35 years

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thiha the Lion

The very first of the Myanmar kilo squadron.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Mytel 5G testing @Viet 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2208411876116566

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheEunch

Which unit is this guy like part of? SOTF?
And is that a Norinco m4, UDMC M4 or Israeli M4?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

*Vietnam, Myanmar look to boost defence ties

Hanoi (VNA)* - Deputy Chief of the General Staff of the Vietnam People’s Army (VPA) Sen. Lt. Gen. Pham Ngoc Minh on July 29 received Major Gen. Thet Pon, Commander of Yangon Region Command of Myanmar,during his ongoing working visit to Vietnam.

Talking to the guest, Minh highlighted the development of the defence relations between the two countries.

He hailed cooperation between the Military High Command of Hanoi and the Yangon Region Command in recent time, saying it contributes to bilateral defence ties.

He said the Ministry of Defence and the General Staff will create favourable conditions for the Military High Command of Hanoi and the Yangon Region Command to expand cooperation.

For his part, Thet Pon expressed his respect for the VPA’s development, saying he hopes the VPA will become more and more professional.

He said the Yangon Region Command wants to learn from experience of the Military High Command of Hanoi and the VPA.-VNA

https://en.vietnamplus.vn/vietnam-myanmar-look-to-boost-defence-ties/156947.vnp

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Aung Zaya said:


> Mytel 5G testing @Viet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2208411876116566


Oh that is quick! You are on par with Vietnam concerning 5g.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

TheEunch said:


> View attachment 571968
> 
> 
> Which unit is this guy like part of? SOTF?
> And is that a Norinco m4, UDMC M4 or Israeli M4?


It's a UDMC

So just a thought could the submarine that we are going to buy in the future be a Amur Class because it is cheaper than Kilo and newer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> It's a UDMC
> 
> So just a thought could the submarine that we are going to buy in the future be a Amur Class because it is cheaper than Kilo and newer.


no. kilo will come. ming will be gifted by china too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> no. kilo will come. ming will be gifted by china too.



Is myanmar sub base nearby to yangon area?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Nilgiri said:


> Is myanmar sub base nearby to yangon area?


Do we even have a sub base yet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> Do we even have a sub base yet





Nilgiri said:


> Is myanmar sub base nearby to yangon area?




under construction in one of our islands. bro almost finish.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

Sub training
https://www.theweek.in/news/india/2...t-vizag-to-train-in-submarine-operations.html
It mention building OPVs in India and training MI 35 Pilots

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheEunch

MINN said:


> It's a UDMC
> 
> So just a thought could the submarine that we are going to buy in the future be a Amur Class because it is cheaper than Kilo and newer.



Is this the UDMC m4 rifle that UDMC was talking about on their website about some technology exchange in Myanmar. If so we can produce our own M4 rifles now?

And it is cool to see SOTF now using plate carriers, m4 rifles, ACH type helmets and sometimes even show up with fast core type helmets.

https://www.udmc-weapons.com/news-events/2017/2/11/united-defense-mfg-corp-breaks-the-barrier

For the first time, the Myanmar Army used their UDMC rifles and carbines in the recent ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet (AARM) held in Camp O’Donnell, Capas, Tarlac last December 2016 to improve their standing in the AARM, particularly in the Falling Plates Match where they bagged Silver placing second to the 2015 overall champion Thailand Army. Watch the Myanmar Army perform once again next year in the AARM as they gain more experience on their UDMC rifles.

Prior to this, Myanmar had been scouting for military grade rifle makers that can produce rifles that deliver better performance particularly in the aspect of ACCURACY. The Philippines-based firm responded by making its rifles---the F5-DGIS and F5-PVAR--- available for the selection process, for use by the Myanmar Army in the AARM.

The Myanmar Army had subjected the UDMC rifles---the M16 format 5.56 NATO F5's--- to rigorous selection process on the basis of safety, reliability and accuracy.






Former UDMC Vice President International and now Sgt-at-Arms of the House of Representatives, retired Army Lt General Roland Detabali together with retired Major Philip Manlapaz, weapons and security consultant of Anflo-Tadeco have brought UDMC rifles to the selection process in Myanmar in 2014 and spent sometime in Nay Pyi Taw demonstrating the quality of UDMC rifles.

“The Myanmar Army is very thorough in the tests that they had conducted, they wanted absolute reliability and accuracy which our rifles can definitely deliver,” Detabali said.

Cariño said they had also proposed to the Myanmar Army to put up a manufacturing plant in Myanmar under a “Build Operate and Transfer Technology Program” and bring UDMC technology to that country.





UDMC is a 100 percent Filipino-owned privately-held corporation, research-based rifles manufacturer that produces both the DGIS direct gas impingment system and has also engineered and improved on the design of the M4 and M16 by incorporating their patented PVAR piston driven system that combines the strengths of the AK-47 and the M16. UDMC has developed their own Technical Data Package using design and programming softwares from Dassault Systèmes of France.

Detabali and Manlapaz are Army Scout Rangers and had participated either as member or commander, during their respective time in service with the Philippine Army, in the annual ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet (AARM). They are military veterans in conflicts with various threat groups in the Philippines.

“Having a rifle that could deliver rounds to the target with maximum reliability and accuracy and with consistency is a cutting edge in the battlefield…We all know that from our combat experiences,” Manlapaz said.

UDMC rifles a few years ago passed the rigorous tests and evaluations conducted by the Philippine Army Research and Development Center, The Philippine Army Marksmanship Training Center, the Philippine Navy Special Operations Group (SEAL), the Philippine Air Force SPOW and the PNP Special Action Force for its safety, reliability and accuracy. Today, it has supplied and/or about to supply the needs of our AFP, notably the Philippine Army which also used 20 UDMC rifles in the AARM to bag 71 medals, an awesome feat from only 4 medals in 2015 when they were using other foreign made “match grade” barrels on their Colt rifles. UDMC has also received a Notice of Award and a Notice to Proceed to supply the requirements of the Presidential Security Group in protecting our highly popular President Rodrigo Duterte. The Philippine Air Force will also be supplied by UDMC next quarter of this year.





In the meantime, UDMC is developing a new model of carbines specific to the rigorous requirements for SPEED and ACCURACY of the Philippine Army in the ASEAN Armies Rifle Meet. Watch this carbine model in the next AARM.

For years, UDMC rifles had also been relied upon by American and British maritime security contractors led by the Trident Group (U.S.) and Infinite Security Solutions (U.K.) in protecting international shipping against pirates prowling the Gulf of Aden and the Indian Ocean. Both companies are composed of former Navy SEALs in their respective militaries.

Aside from the caliber 5.56 NATO rifles and carbines, UDMC also produces the 7.62 NATO semi-automatic precision rifles. They will be launching next month their 7.62 BLK rifles.


This is the article that I'm talking about

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

The Ronin said:


> *INS Sindhuvir (S58) undergoing refit at Hindustan Shipyard Ltd (HSL) before being transferred to the charge of the Myanmar Navy*.



Dude, that is not _INS _Sindhuvir(S58). that is INS Sindhukirti (S61). It is from an article from Nov 6, 2014. 

Article source:
https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...vizag-yard-after-refit/slideshow/45055790.cms

BY the way, I gotta ask. Did you really post this incorrect submarine image just to diss us or was it your insecurity or jealousy? 







*Here is a real photo of INS Sindhuvir(58).*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Ronin

Tagaung said:


> Dude, that is not _INS _Sindhuvir(S58). that is INS Sindhukirti (S61). It is from an article from Nov 6, 2014.
> 
> Article source:
> https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...vizag-yard-after-refit/slideshow/45055790.cms
> 
> View attachment 572082
> 
> 
> 
> *Here is a real photo of INS Sindhuvir(58).*
> 
> View attachment 572083



Oh, sorry. I found it in a page. 



Tagaung said:


> BY the way, I gotta ask. Did you really post this incorrect submarine image just to diss us or was it your insecurity or jealousy?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tagaung

great news, the coming sub will be fitted with all original armament including Klub-S missile and Strela-3 SAM. 
And there will be more submarines to come to Myanmar navy. 







Source;

https://www.bbc.com/burmese/burma-49194185



The Ronin said:


> Oh, sorry. I found it in a page.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2070337783276115

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thiha the Lion

Subs would strengthen Myanmar maritime defence and would even serve to project power.
Many Thanks to our Indian friends for their great support in creating the force.

Historically speaking, Andaman sea was the only point from where complete invasion of Myanmar was ever possible by the British. though it was not the only front being breached . Much effort was needed to dislodge Portugese from Syriam in 1610s before the British too.

As long as the current map of Myanmar do not change, geographical barriers and North-to-South extension enable us the malaria-infested strategic depth which made the even mighty Mongols retreated , and Qing troops being cut off and annihilated in four Sino-Burmese wars. The landing straight onto Delta-Yangon-Bago is the only door to farther inland with viable line of supplies by the sea and air. This will cut off the Tanintharyi too .

Do we have anti-ship missiles and SAMs there on some of the Coco islands and some of the westernmost Myeik islands . Airstrips too ?.
( should have , but only on some strategic ones , i would definitely oppose the militarization of whole archiplego as I would rather see most of it as vacation islands than restricted access )
Military bases and holiday hotspots can co-exist too 
They would serve as the first line of defence ( great maritime wall of Myanmar or immovable carrier groups or whatever we call it ) .
Combination of island bases and subs in the basin would be such deterrence to any adversaries .

Please excuse my ignorance if it had been done already.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

Thiha the Lion said:


> Subs would strengthen Myanmar maritime defence and would even serve to project power.
> Many Thanks to our Indian friends for their great support in creating the force.
> 
> Historically speaking, Andaman sea was the only point from where complete invasion of Myanmar was ever possible by the British. though it was not the only front being breached . Much effort was needed to dislodge Portugese from Syriam in 1610s before the British too.
> 
> As long as the current map of Myanmar do not change, geographical barriers and North-to-South extension enable us the malaria-infested strategic depth which made the even mighty Mongols retreated , and Qing troops being cut off and annihilated in four Sino-Burmese wars. The landing straight onto Delta-Yangon-Bago is the only door to farther inland with viable line of supplies by the sea and air. This will cut off the Tanintharyi too .
> 
> Do we have anti-ship missiles and SAMs there on some of the Coco islands and some of the westernmost Myeik islands . Airstrips too ?.
> ( should have , but only on some strategic ones , i would definitely oppose the militarization of whole archiplego as I would rather see most of it as vacation islands than restricted access )
> Military bases and holiday hotspots can co-exist too
> They would serve as the first line of defence ( great maritime wall of Myanmar or immovable carrier groups or whatever we call it ) .
> Combination of island bases and subs in the basin would be such deterrence to any adversaries .
> 
> Please excuse my ignorance if it had been done already.



following up on your point we need more amphibious capabilities. we need Amphibious Landing Docks. If possible Amphibious Assult Ships(Helicopter Carriers).for coastal defense S-400 would be nice for air defense. For anti-ship 3M-54 Kalibr or BrahMos.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> ကိုရီးယားက ဟာကို ျပန္ဖ်က္ေပးပါ bro please


မွန္တယ္



tarpitz said:


> More good news for MN.
> 135 m frigate will be launched on the Navy Day.
> A Makassar class from ROK will also join MN on late 2019 or early 2020.


before you delete how many and from where ROK of ROI

I heard we might be getting Varunastra torpedos and Akash medium-range air defense system.
also something about Kamorta-class ASW corvette

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Thiha the Lion

*History of Myanmar ( Pinya/Ava ) AD 1297-1527*





*History of Myanmar ( Toungoo/Nyaungyan ) AD 1528-1752*





Bayinnaung of Toungoo Dynasty ruled over the largest mainland empire in SE Asia and, mobilized the largest army in Burmese history. I would disagree with Harvey's stance on the numbers of troops mentioned in Burmese chronicles . Numbers were truely exaggerated for Bagan period and in some occasions . However, applying this logic universally do not correct it all . If we take Chinese records were comtemporary and correct , then Shan kingdoms of Hsenwi and Mongmeik assembled an army of 30000 each. Mighty Ming requird 150,000 to subdue Mong Mao in its fourth Luchuan-Pingmian campaigns . House of Mong Mao later moved its base to Mong Yang and would go on to destroy Ava almost a century later. Bayinnaung who ruled over above all kingdoms , numbering more than 3 dozens polities, had the capacity to amass massive manpower and fighting forces .


----------



## mejikuhibiu

MINN said:


> မွန္တယ္
> 
> 
> before you delete how many and from where ROK of ROI
> 
> I heard we might be getting Varunastra torpedos and Akash medium-range air defense system.
> also something about Kamorta-class ASW corvette


Nice kilo sub for Myanmar..n for Makassar class lpd i heard that pt.pal Indonesia had order by asian nation for this type lpd..maybe Philipine or other asian country

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

*India and Myanmar are sending a strong message to China – with a submarine*

The Indian Navy’s decision to transfer one of its Kilo-class diesel-electric submarines, INS Sindhuvir, to Myanmar hopes to limit Chinese military influence and aid Myanmar in its emerging naval competition with Bangladesh. On its part, Myanmar helps India secure its own maritime interests in the Bay of Bengal region.

Myanmar Commander-in-Chief Senior General Min Aung Hlaing had visited Delhi last month, during which India and Myanmar signed a defence cooperation agreement.

India’s willingness to transfer a frontline submarine when it is facing a shortage of such platforms reveals a desire on New Delhi’s part to consolidate the growing convergence in security interests with Myanmar. Gone is the time when there were fears of Myanmar offering a ‘second coast’ to China. Instead, the Indian Navy and the Myanmar Navy today conduct institutionalised joint patrols, and India is constructing connectivity corridors of its own in Myanmar in the form of the Kaladan project.

Myanmar’s own quest to acquire an undersea capability was hastened after Bangladesh’s acquisition of two old Type 35G Ming-class submarines from China in 2017. Notably, Myanmar has not turned to China to fulfil this requirement. Over the years, Myanmar military officials have voiced concerns about the quality of Chinese equipment supplied to them. Moreover, with Bangladesh wholly dependent on Chinese support for its new naval teeth, Myanmar would ideally want to look elsewhere to get platforms that can give it an edge.

As such, Myanmar has adopted a more diverse approach than Bangladesh on sourcing equipment for its naval modernisation. Although Myanmar set up its key naval dockyard with Chinese input, it has turned to India and Russia for sensors and weapons to equip the warships being constructed there.

For instance, the Myanmar Navy’s latest warship design, the Kyan Sittha-class frigate, has a mix of equipment from India, China, and Russia. In particular, the Myanmar Navy has sought Indian ship-borne sensors with each ship of the Kyan Sittha-class outfitted with a DRDO-Bharat Electronics Limited (BEL) HMS-X hull-mounted sonar and BEL supplied search radar. Last month, India also delivered the first batch of the indigenous ‘Shyena’ light torpedo, which will arm these ships, as part of a deal worth $37.9 million signed in 2017.

*Myanmar’s China worry*

The Indian Navy Kilo-class submarine due to be transferred to Myanmar is also likely to feature export versions of Indian naval sensors such as the SMX2, which is a submarine sonar suite developed for the international market by the Defence Research and Development Organisation. Although ostensibly being transferred for training purposes, the offensive potential of this submarine is undeniable, given that it is significantly more capable than the older Ming-class submarine, which the Bangladesh Navy operates.

On the other hand, Myanmar is extremely worried about the uninterrupted growth of the China-supported Wa and Kokang rebel groups that operate in its Shan state. In this context, Myanmar’s desire to rebalance its security architecture away from dependence on China is understandable. This would also be in keeping with its traditional policy of not becoming beholden to either China or India, while looking to extract benefits from either side.

An example of this is Myanmar’s renegotiation of the terms for the development of the Kyaukpyu Port project, which will now receive only a fraction of the initially proposed level of Chinese investment. Nonetheless, Kyaukpyu is indeed being constructed as part of the China-Myanmar Economic Corridor, which itself is part of the Belt and Road Initiative. And India cannot afford to let _Kyaukpyu_ end up hosting a Chinese naval element given its location in the North-Eastern corner of Bay of Bengal_. _

*India, the helping hand*

India’s decision to transfer a submarine is, therefore, a sort of inducement to encourage Myanmar to stick to its time-tested policy, while also building on the extant synergy in security ties. What helps India’s cause is that Myanmar is once again at the receiving end of Western opprobrium over the Rohingya issue and is looking for support from Asian democracies such as India. New Delhi obliged by inviting Commander-in-Chief Hlaing to visit India right after the US announced a visa ban on him.

This commitment to continuity in ties is reflected in the new defence agreement, which, among other things, intends to ‘strengthen maritime security by joint surveillance and capacity building’. Clearly, the submarine transfer with its sensor fit would aid such an agenda.

Meanwhile, for Bangladesh, which vehemently opposed Hlaing’s visit on account of the Rohingya issue, the message from India is clear: ‘Perhaps you should consider diversifying your sources of supply as well’.

_The author is a former consultant to FICCI’s International Division and Chief Editor of Delhi Defence Review. His Twitter handle is @SJha1618. Views are personal. _

_Separate fact from fiction, the real from the fake going viral on social media, on  HoaXposed

https://theprint.in/opinion/india-i...are-sending-a-strong-message-to-china/272240/_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Locally assembly line of q35.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

*MyTel anticipating 5G rollout next year if granted licence*
Saw Yi Nanda 06 Aug 2019




Shin Moe Myint/The Myanmar Times

*Telecom International Myanmar Co Ltd (MyTel), a joint venture between Myanmar and Vietnam launched in June last year, can roll out 5G services next year if the spectrum license is granted.*

The company made a test-run of the 5G service on July 31 where a speed of 1.6 Gpbs was recorded compared to the 4G network’s 150 Mbps.


“5G is the future. 2G and 3G will be gone after 2020. If the Posts and Telecommunications Department grants the spectrum licenses next year, then the road to 5G is not too far away,” MyTel chief external relations officer U Zaw Min Oo said.

MyTel will be partnering Huawei for the 5G network services. The service will be available in urban areas first before being offered in rural areas. A crucial factor would be government support for the implementation of the 5G spectrum roadmap including mobile phones and infrastructure that can support the service. The company has invested K1.2 billion in infrastructure with 15 million subscribers.

“If the government implements the roadmap spectrum without delays, then we’ll see 5G services launching next year,” U Zaw Min Oo said.

The 5G network not only offers 100 Mbps speed for the internet, but will mean that artificial intelligence, virtual reality, Internet of Things and smart cities will also become a reality. There would be benefits to various industries and sectors of the economy.

Post and Telecommunications Department deputy director-general U Myo Swe said the roadmap’s preparations will be published soon. “The newly created Spectrum Roadmap will be published in 2019 after it’s checked. Myanmar National Broadband White Paper 2019 will be published with the aid of other partner companies,” he said.


The Ministry of Communications and Information Technology said 5G will replace 4G/4.5G under the Myanmar National Broadband White Paper 2019, Spectrum Roadmap 2019, network coverage, infrastructure, fibers and citizens, households, and much other broadband support. 

The Posts and Telecommunications Department earlier this year issued a fine of nearly US$200,000 (K300 million) for violating the Pricing and Tariff Regulatory Framework. It also issued two warnings to Mytel under Telecommunication Law section 57(a) after the operator failed to abide by one of the licencing rules and provide accurate site data when calculating coverage.

*Of Viettel’s 10 international markets, Myanmar is the largest and has the highest potential for growth. Earlier this year, Lê Đăng Dũng, chair of Viettel, said that Myanmar’s telecommunications market was unusual and the country still has growth potential. He rated Myanmar as one of Viettel’s most promising markets.*

Mytel is 49pc owned by Viettel, a Vietnamese enterprise wholly owned and operated by Vietnam’s Defence Ministry. Twenty-eight percent of Mytel’s shares are owned by Star High, a subsidiary of the Myanmar Economic Corp, a conglomerate owned by Tatmadaw (military). The remaining 23pc belongs to Myanmar National Telecom Holding, a consortium of 11 local companies. – _Translated

@Viet 5G will roll out soon. 
_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viet

Aung Zaya said:


> *MyTel anticipating 5G rollout next year if granted licence*
> Saw Yi Nanda 06 Aug 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shin Moe Myint/The Myanmar Times
> 
> *Telecom International Myanmar Co Ltd (MyTel), a joint venture between Myanmar and Vietnam launched in June last year, can roll out 5G services next year if the spectrum license is granted.*
> 
> The company made a test-run of the 5G service on July 31 where a speed of 1.6 Gpbs was recorded compared to the 4G network’s 150 Mbps.
> 
> 
> “5G is the future. 2G and 3G will be gone after 2020. If the Posts and Telecommunications Department grants the spectrum licenses next year, then the road to 5G is not too far away,” MyTel chief external relations officer U Zaw Min Oo said.
> 
> MyTel will be partnering Huawei for the 5G network services. The service will be available in urban areas first before being offered in rural areas. A crucial factor would be government support for the implementation of the 5G spectrum roadmap including mobile phones and infrastructure that can support the service. The company has invested K1.2 billion in infrastructure with 15 million subscribers.
> 
> “If the government implements the roadmap spectrum without delays, then we’ll see 5G services launching next year,” U Zaw Min Oo said.
> 
> The 5G network not only offers 100 Mbps speed for the internet, but will mean that artificial intelligence, virtual reality, Internet of Things and smart cities will also become a reality. There would be benefits to various industries and sectors of the economy.
> 
> Post and Telecommunications Department deputy director-general U Myo Swe said the roadmap’s preparations will be published soon. “The newly created Spectrum Roadmap will be published in 2019 after it’s checked. Myanmar National Broadband White Paper 2019 will be published with the aid of other partner companies,” he said.
> 
> 
> The Ministry of Communications and Information Technology said 5G will replace 4G/4.5G under the Myanmar National Broadband White Paper 2019, Spectrum Roadmap 2019, network coverage, infrastructure, fibers and citizens, households, and much other broadband support.
> 
> The Posts and Telecommunications Department earlier this year issued a fine of nearly US$200,000 (K300 million) for violating the Pricing and Tariff Regulatory Framework. It also issued two warnings to Mytel under Telecommunication Law section 57(a) after the operator failed to abide by one of the licencing rules and provide accurate site data when calculating coverage.
> 
> *Of Viettel’s 10 international markets, Myanmar is the largest and has the highest potential for growth. Earlier this year, Lê Đăng Dũng, chair of Viettel, said that Myanmar’s telecommunications market was unusual and the country still has growth potential. He rated Myanmar as one of Viettel’s most promising markets.*
> 
> Mytel is 49pc owned by Viettel, a Vietnamese enterprise wholly owned and operated by Vietnam’s Defence Ministry. Twenty-eight percent of Mytel’s shares are owned by Star High, a subsidiary of the Myanmar Economic Corp, a conglomerate owned by Tatmadaw (military). The remaining 23pc belongs to Myanmar National Telecom Holding, a consortium of 11 local companies. – _Translated
> 
> @Viet 5G will roll out soon. _


Will Mytel get 5g license? What do you think? There are many competitors.

Viettel makes great progress in 5g deployment in Vietnam.

After Hanoi now in Saigon


----------



## MINN

have any one heard the news about how Uganda fucked us in tank biathlon.


----------



## MINN

what type of gun is this


----------



## TheEunch

Looks like a Glock


----------



## Devilduck

MA5mk2


MINN said:


> what type of gun is this
> View attachment 573741


----------



## Aung Zaya



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Nice


Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 574407


----------



## barjo

Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 574407


The gun is asselsan made? Am I right bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

barjo said:


> The gun is asselsan made? Am I right bro?



May be bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## barjo

Aung Zaya said:


> May be bro


The design almost likely ukraine cmiiw,
*GURZA-M CLASS SMALL ARMORED ARTILLERY BOATS OF THE UKRAINIAN NAVAL FORCES*


96 19 0 Share0 0 


115 Donate





Berdiansk (U175), second boat in the Gurza-M class (pr.58155)

*Originally appeared at navalanalyses.blogspot.ru*

It was December 6th of 2016 when the Ukrainian Naval Forces commissioned their first new naval vessels after decades. The only exception was the Grisha-V class corvette _Ternopil_ (U209) which was commissioned in 2006 and which was later on captured by Russian forces during the Crimean crisis on March 20, 2014. The two boats that entered service on that date, were the first boats of the new Gurza-M class (Project 58155) small armored artillery boats; a larger derivative of the Gurza (Desert Viper) class (Project 58150) boats which serve with the Border Service of Uzbekistan. The boats of the class are like floating infantry fighting vehicles (IFVs) if I could say; they have even gas barrels at the stern similarly to modern Ukrianian/Russian tanks! They remind also a lot the river monitors but their displacement if far much less than them, they are lighter armored and carry less weapons (see for example the Romanian Mihail Kogălniceanu-class river monitor). The boats are designed by the State Research and Design Shipbuilding Centre (SRDSC) of Ukraine and being built by PJSC Leninska Kuznya Plant, headquartered in Kiev, Ukraine. The Gurza is considered a product of UKROBORONPRO, the association of multi-product enterprises in all sectors of the Ukrainian defense industry.




Akkerman (U174) and Berdiansk (U175) first two boats in the class.
Photo: Ministry of Defense of Ukraine

The first two keels were laid in October 2012 but the whole project was frozen for two years. Then the PJSC Leninska Kuznya Plant resumed the construction of the two boats in October 2014 and they were officially launched in November of 2015. Four (4) more boats were were laid in April 2016 and launched in June of 2017. All of them are currently under sea trials.




The two Gurza class armored artillery boats of the Border Service of Uzbekistan




The lead boat in the class. Photo: Ministry of Defence of Ukraine




Stern view of two Gurza-M class boats. Photo: Oleg Chubuk

The general characteristics of the Gurza-M class are 23m length, about 54 tons displacement at full load, a maximum speed of 28 knots and a range of 900n.m. with the speed of 12 knots. Its crew is 5 men of which one of them is officer. The draught is only 1 meter thus the boat can easily go anywhere close to shore and of course to shallower depths of river sailing. Their small size makes them also harder to detect via radar. These boats are capable of policing rivers, harbors, lakes and in general littoral areas up to 20 nautical miles off shore as well as the protection against smuggling, engagement of point coastal targets (tanks, bunkers, infantry etc.) and the provision of reconnaissance and tactical raiding support. The boats are built with the use of bullet-resistant steel materials (8mm thick armor). Till the end of 2017, Ukraine will have in active service six (6) of those artillery boats while about 12-14 are under construction. The Ukrainian Navy is set to take delivery of about 20 boats by 2020 which will form the backbone of the Ukrainian Navy.




All the six Gurza-M class armored artillery boats of the Ukrainian Naval Forces




The modernized Desert Vipers of the Ukrainian Naval Forces!

The main armament of the boat is two remotely operated BM-5M.01 Katran-M turrets, located forward and aft the bridge, that are equipped with an impressive variety of weapons including a gun, a heavy machine gun, a grenade launcher and two launchers for anti-tank guided missile (ATGM)! 




Modified photo of a Gurza-M class armored artillery boat. For a high resolution image click here.


do you will build their corvette variant GAYDUK in the future? Personally i love the corvette design
http://srdsc.com/en/projects/multipurpose-corvette-gayduk-m/




State Research & Design Shipbuilding Centre

Home / Our Projects/Warships and crafts/Multipurpose corvette “Gayduk-M”




*Multipurpose corvette “Gayduk-M”*
*Purpose*: The corvette searches and detects surface and underwater targets, as well as takes air, surface and underwater countermeasures.

* Main characteristics:*
Length, overall 85.5 m
Beam, overall 10.2 m
Draught, on design WL 3.1 m
Displacement, full load: 1200 t
Endurance: 14 days
Complement: 52
*Propulsion / Speed:*
Propulsion: CODAD /CODAG
Max speed: not less 28/32 kts
Range: not less 3500 NM at 14 kts
*Sensors and Communication:*
SMART Mk2 3D Air/Surface surveillance radar
Over the Horizon Surface Targeting radar
Sting EO Optical-Radar Fire Control System
Optoelectronic Fire Control System
TACTICOS CMS
ESM and Chaff decoy launcher
OESM
Hull mounted sonar
Intruder detection sonar
Navigation Radar
Intagrated bridge system
*Weapons:*
2x4 ММ40 Block3 SSM
8 MICA VL SAM system
76 mm OTO Melara gun
35 mm Millennium gun
2x12.7 mm machine guns
2х2 - 324 mm torpedo launchers
2 ASW Rocket Launcher (option)
Helicopter up to 6 t
The weapons and sensors could be specified in accordance with the Customer's requirements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devilduck

Some korean pages are reporting about the potential Makassar class LPD deal for Myanmar Navy. Let me copy paste what they mentioned.

.......................................................................

We finally have a clear photo of a Makassar-class LPD being built at Daesun Shipbuilding & Engineering shipyard in Busan, which had been spotted on Google Earth since at least a year ago.

The ship's hull number is 1501 and it is most likely meant for the Myanmar Navy according to local source. This deal was not reported on either Korean or Myanma media, most likely due to the latter's human rights issue and its connection to North Korea. South Korean government likes to keep potentially controversial arms deal "low key," for understandable reasons.

As seen in the photo, LPD 1501 was already launched, with the ceremony allegedly taking place at least a month ago. LPD 1501 is expected to be delivered to the Myanmar Navy soon.

Despite Makassar-class design's export right being granted to Indonesia, it seems like Daesun still retains the original IP considering Daesun also exported the Makassar-class to Peru in 2012.

Indonesia independently exported the class to the Philipines, which is locally known as Tarlac-class LPD.

대선조선에서 건조중인 미얀마 수출용으로 추정되는 상륙함 모습입니다. 구글어스에 예전부터 촬영되었는데 이번에 새로운 사진이 떴네요. (외노자가 촬영한 사진입니다)

~CBG

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## barjo

Devilduck said:


> Some korean pages are reporting about the potential Makassar class LPD deal for Myanmar Navy. Let me copy paste what they mentioned.
> 
> .......................................................................
> 
> We finally have a clear photo of a Makassar-class LPD being built at Daesun Shipbuilding & Engineering shipyard in Busan, which had been spotted on Google Earth since at least a year ago.
> 
> The ship's hull number is 1501 and it is most likely meant for the Myanmar Navy according to local source. This deal was not reported on either Korean or Myanma media, most likely due to the latter's human rights issue and its connection to North Korea. South Korean government likes to keep potentially controversial arms deal "low key," for understandable reasons.
> 
> As seen in the photo, LPD 1501 was already launched, with the ceremony allegedly taking place at least a month ago. LPD 1501 is expected to be delivered to the Myanmar Navy soon.
> 
> Despite Makassar-class design's export right being granted to Indonesia, it seems like Daesun still retains the original IP considering Daesun also exported the Makassar-class to Peru in 2012.
> 
> Indonesia independently exported the class to the Philipines, which is locally known as Tarlac-class LPD.
> 
> 대선조선에서 건조중인 미얀마 수출용으로 추정되는 상륙함 모습입니다. 구글어스에 예전부터 촬영되었는데 이번에 새로운 사진이 떴네요. (외노자가 촬영한 사진입니다)
> 
> ~CBG
> View attachment 575043
> View attachment 575044


If thats true congrats to myanmar hehehe... but please next time you should come to surabaya where PT. PAL located bro... we have master in all aspect LPD tech building bro and hope the next turn for another batch you ordered from us

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> Some korean pages are reporting about the potential Makassar class LPD deal for Myanmar Navy. Let me copy paste what they mentioned.
> 
> .......................................................................
> 
> We finally have a clear photo of a Makassar-class LPD being built at Daesun Shipbuilding & Engineering shipyard in Busan, which had been spotted on Google Earth since at least a year ago.
> 
> The ship's hull number is 1501 and it is most likely meant for the Myanmar Navy according to local source. This deal was not reported on either Korean or Myanma media, most likely due to the latter's human rights issue and its connection to North Korea. South Korean government likes to keep potentially controversial arms deal "low key," for understandable reasons.
> 
> As seen in the photo, LPD 1501 was already launched, with the ceremony allegedly taking place at least a month ago. LPD 1501 is expected to be delivered to the Myanmar Navy soon.
> 
> Despite Makassar-class design's export right being granted to Indonesia, it seems like Daesun still retains the original IP considering Daesun also exported the Makassar-class to Peru in 2012.
> 
> Indonesia independently exported the class to the Philipines, which is locally known as Tarlac-class LPD.
> 
> 대선조선에서 건조중인 미얀마 수출용으로 추정되는 상륙함 모습입니다. 구글어스에 예전부터 촬영되었는데 이번에 새로운 사진이 떴네요. (외노자가 촬영한 사진입니다)
> 
> ~CBG
> View attachment 575043
> View attachment 575044


tgis info may get wrong.


----------



## Devilduck

Aung Zaya said:


> tgis info may get wrong.


I guess so.
I dont think we need such toy yet.
Or Maybe. No idea. Alot of mixed feeling about it tho.


----------



## MINN

Devilduck said:


> I guess so.
> I dont think we need such toy yet.
> Or Maybe. No idea. Alot of mixed feeling about it tho.


If info is true how many do you think we are getting. Just 1 is just not going to work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Devilduck said:


> Some korean pages are reporting about the potential Makassar class LPD deal for Myanmar Navy. Let me copy paste what they mentioned.
> 
> .......................................................................
> 
> We finally have a clear photo of a Makassar-class LPD being built at Daesun Shipbuilding & Engineering shipyard in Busan, which had been spotted on Google Earth since at least a year ago.
> 
> The ship's hull number is 1501 and it is most likely meant for the Myanmar Navy according to local source. This deal was not reported on either Korean or Myanma media, most likely due to the latter's human rights issue and its connection to North Korea. South Korean government likes to keep potentially controversial arms deal "low key," for understandable reasons.
> 
> As seen in the photo, LPD 1501 was already launched, with the ceremony allegedly taking place at least a month ago. LPD 1501 is expected to be delivered to the Myanmar Navy soon.
> 
> Despite Makassar-class design's export right being granted to Indonesia, it seems like Daesun still retains the original IP considering Daesun also exported the Makassar-class to Peru in 2012.
> 
> Indonesia independently exported the class to the Philipines, which is locally known as Tarlac-class LPD.
> 
> 대선조선에서 건조중인 미얀마 수출용으로 추정되는 상륙함 모습입니다. 구글어스에 예전부터 촬영되었는데 이번에 새로운 사진이 떴네요. (외노자가 촬영한 사진입니다)
> 
> ~CBG
> View attachment 575043
> View attachment 575044


The name of the ship is Mottama (Martaban). It means Gulf of Martaban.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheEunch

Yeah just one LPD isn’t going to work. Hopefully we get more. Or maybe even helicopter carriers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

TheEunch said:


> Yeah just one LPD isn’t going to work. Hopefully we get more. Or maybe even helicopter carriers.


တခုမွ မရေတာ့တာလဲ ျဖစ္နိုင္တယ္။ 



tarpitz said:


> View attachment 575100
> 
> The name of the ship is Mottama (Martaban). It means Gulf of Martaban.
> View attachment 575098


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> တခုမွ မရေတာ့တာလဲ ျဖစ္နိုင္တယ္။


Do not forget the Mistral case.


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Do not forget the Mistral case.


အာ့ေၾကာင့္ အေသစးိတ္ေတြ မတင္ေစခ်င္ပါဘူး bro ေေေရ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

Aung Zaya said:


> အာ့ေၾကာင့္ အေသစးိတ္ေတြ မတင္ေစခ်င္ပါဘူး bro ေေေရ


Oh jezz... If just i could understand what you've said guys...


----------



## polanski

There are some goodies in Ukraine that Myanmar looks for.
1. Neptune Cruise missile an alternative to Kh-35 but cheaper
2. Hrim theater ballistic missile that can be placed near Chittagong. 

https://exoatmospheric.wordpress.com/2019/08/24/ukrainian-defense-industries-capabilities/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165984241970057217

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## tarpitz

F 12 set sail to join AUMX Asean US Ex.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sahureka2

tarpitz said:


> F 12 set sail to join AUMX Asean US Ex.
> View attachment 576129
> View attachment 576130



And... also on the frigate F-12 installed the ASW torpedo tube

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MINN



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Funny Bengali.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## barjo

tarpitz said:


> Funny Bengali.
> View attachment 576706


LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Myanmar was supposed to receive an LPD from South Korea. Is it true?


----------



## tarpitz

Buddhistforlife said:


> Myanmar was supposed to receive an LPD from South Korea. Is it true?


They said so.


----------



## Chit U

I heard that the new 135m frigate currently under building at naval shipyard hq is going to fit with gas turbine engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

ASEAN US Maritime Exercise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

*210 million dollar shipyard *
*China CAMC Engineering inks construction contract for Myanmar shipyard expansion*

https://www.seatrade-maritime.com/n...tion-contract-for-myanmar-shipyard-expansion/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Chit U said:


> I heard that the new 135m frigate currently under building at naval shipyard hq is going to fit with gas turbine engine.


Right. It will also be fitted with VLS.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tagaung

MINN said:


> *210 million dollar shipyard *
> *China CAMC Engineering inks construction contract for Myanmar shipyard expansion*
> 
> https://www.seatrade-maritime.com/n...tion-contract-for-myanmar-shipyard-expansion/


Wow, our shipbuilding capabilities will be greatly increased, bro. 

"*40,000-ton dry dock, terminal, and auxiliary facilities*" , what ship will we be building in the future???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Tagaung said:


> Wow, our shipbuilding capabilities will be greatly increased, bro.
> 
> "*40,000-ton dry dock, terminal, and auxiliary facilities*" , what ship will we be building in the future???


Many more interesting stories about MN . . 
Expected new inductions to MN in 2019-2020 are:-
Coastal defence anti ship missile battery (to be deployed in Arakan coast).
Kilo class submarines with AshM.
1 or 2 Type 035 Ming class subamarine(s).
Makassar class LPD.
1 to 3 Ka 28 ASWs helos.
1 × 135 metre frigate.
1 × 81 metre OPV
2 × 63 metre ASW corvettees
2 × 49 metre stealth FAC.%

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

F 12 & Navy SEALs in ASEAN-US Maritime Exercise (AUMX).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devilduck

tarpitz said:


> F 12 & Navy SEALs in ASEAN-US Maritime Exercise (AUMX).
> View attachment 577588
> View attachment 577589
> View attachment 577590
> View attachment 577591
> View attachment 577592
> View attachment 577593
> View attachment 577594
> View attachment 577595


Those MA13 really kill the mode. Even if the west block their firearm sales, i think we can choose some reliable russian SMG platforms. We really need to treat our elite troops like the real elite troops. Not saying MA13 is not reliable but it doesnt match well with the nature of the operation. Just my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Devilduck said:


> Those MA13 really kill the mode. Even if the west block their firearm sales, i think we can choose some reliable russian SMG platforms. We really need to treat our elite troops like the real elite troops. Not saying MA13 is not reliable but it doesnt match well with the nature of the operation. Just my opinion.


It would not be too hard to get IWI X95 from Isreal

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Devilduck said:


> Those MA13 really kill the mode. Even if the west block their firearm sales, i think we can choose some reliable russian SMG platforms. We really need to treat our elite troops like the real elite troops. Not saying MA13 is not reliable but it doesnt match well with the nature of the operation. Just my opinion.


Valid point.


----------



## Nike

Devilduck said:


> Those MA13 really kill the mode. Even if the west block their firearm sales, i think we can choose some reliable russian SMG platforms. We really need to treat our elite troops like the real elite troops. Not saying MA13 is not reliable but it doesnt match well with the nature of the operation. Just my opinion.



Dont know about other, but all Indonesian Navy ships VBSS crew wielding Ak family for this purpose as they are the most compact weapons, stable, durable , hardy yet able to burst and giving enough stopping power in very close quarter combat. No need fancy weapons just enough gear for personnel during raid, not even M4 or AR15 and other SMG weapons family came close (you know our units got a lot of access to many fancy firearms from western countries)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

Detained myanmar soldiers




*"DETAINED MYANMAR SOLDIER RETURNED THROUGH FLAG MEETING"*

https://dhakatribune.com/bangladesh...iPJkZ7QJap3aYR5rcFAy6949IbFE8mihBKxv8EceeEmSw

*They were identified as: Captain Lee Win Ko Myang, 30, Sergeant Yanang Tun, 31, Sergeant Payang Gi, 25, and Private Kya Kya 28*

*The Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB) yesterday sent back four of Myanmar's Border Guard Police (BGP), who were detained on the Bangladesh side of the border for trespassing.*

Myanmar received its border security forces' members during a flag meeting between the two countries held at the Ghumdhum border in the Naikhongchhari upazila of Bandarban around 12pm yesterday.

They were identified as: Captain Lee Win Ko Myang, 30, Sergeant Yanang Tun, 31, Sergeant Payang Gi, 25, and Private Kya Kya 28.

Lt Col Ali Haider Azad Ahmed, captain of Cox's Bazar BGB Battalion 38 confirmed the matter to reporters after the flag meeting.

*He said: "On August 25, a patrol team of BGB detained four BGP members from the coastal area near the Naf River in Teknaf based on suspicious behaviour. An MA-11 assault rifle, 10 bullets, 1 torchlight, 5 mobile phones and a speedboat were seized from their possession."



*


----------



## MINN

the LPD is confirmed
https://www.janes.com/article/90852...unches-landing-platform-dock-for-myanmar-navy

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Buddhistforlife

shourov323 said:


> View attachment 577850
> 
> Detained myanmar soldiers
> View attachment 577850
> 
> *"DETAINED MYANMAR SOLDIER RETURNED THROUGH FLAG MEETING"*
> 
> https://dhakatribune.com/bangladesh...iPJkZ7QJap3aYR5rcFAy6949IbFE8mihBKxv8EceeEmSw
> 
> *They were identified as: Captain Lee Win Ko Myang, 30, Sergeant Yanang Tun, 31, Sergeant Payang Gi, 25, and Private Kya Kya 28*
> 
> *The Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB) yesterday sent back four of Myanmar's Border Guard Police (BGP), who were detained on the Bangladesh side of the border for trespassing.*
> 
> Myanmar received its border security forces' members during a flag meeting between the two countries held at the Ghumdhum border in the Naikhongchhari upazila of Bandarban around 12pm yesterday.
> 
> They were identified as: Captain Lee Win Ko Myang, 30, Sergeant Yanang Tun, 31, Sergeant Payang Gi, 25, and Private Kya Kya 28.
> 
> Lt Col Ali Haider Azad Ahmed, captain of Cox's Bazar BGB Battalion 38 confirmed the matter to reporters after the flag meeting.
> 
> *He said: "On August 25, a patrol team of BGB detained four BGP members from the coastal area near the Naf River in Teknaf based on suspicious behaviour. An MA-11 assault rifle, 10 bullets, 1 torchlight, 5 mobile phones and a speedboat were seized from their possession."
> View attachment 577718
> *


Look at the guy smiling in the middle. Looks like he has no remorse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

Buddhistforlife said:


> Look at the guy smiling in the middle. Looks like he has no remorse.


most probably they were asked by the photo journalist to give a smile..


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> the LPD is confirmed
> https://www.janes.com/article/90852...unches-landing-platform-dock-for-myanmar-navy


3 big news in just one month:-

Kilo class submarine from India.
LPD from RoK.
40000 dwt Naval shipyard from China.

RIP secondhand navy of our neighbour.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

http://newsinflight.com/2019/09/05/...ring-takeoff-at-yangon-international-airport/

Myanmar Air Force Shaanxi Y-8 skids off the runway during takeoff at Yangon International Airport..

Myanmar Air Force Shaanxi Y-8 skids off the runway during takeoff at Yangon International Airport (VYYY), in Myanmar, today at around 10:30 a.m.

“As the plane was taking off for training, it skidded off the runway due to a left side engine failure,” said Brigadier General Zaw Min Tun.

There were no injuries reported.

The airport was temporarily closed and inbound flights from China, Malaysia, Thailand and Singapore were suspended until 2 p.m.

The Y-8 transport aircraft is the the derivative of Soviet Antonov An-12, was manufactured by Shaanxi Aircraft Corporation in China.

*In 2017, a Y-8 military aircraft crashed into the Andaman Sea, killing 122 people.



*




tarpitz said:


> 3 big news in just one month:-
> 
> Kilo class submarine from India.
> LPD from RoK.
> 40000 dwt Naval shipyard from China.
> 
> RIP secondhand navy of our neighbour.


lol..not received yet..not received yet..not constructed yet..


----------



## MINN

shourov323 said:


> http://newsinflight.com/2019/09/05/...ring-takeoff-at-yangon-international-airport/
> 
> Myanmar Air Force Shaanxi Y-8 skids off the runway during takeoff at Yangon International Airport..
> 
> Myanmar Air Force Shaanxi Y-8 skids off the runway during takeoff at Yangon International Airport (VYYY), in Myanmar, today at around 10:30 a.m.
> 
> “As the plane was taking off for training, it skidded off the runway due to a left side engine failure,” said Brigadier General Zaw Min Tun.
> 
> There were no injuries reported.
> 
> The airport was temporarily closed and inbound flights from China, Malaysia, Thailand and Singapore were suspended until 2 p.m.
> 
> The Y-8 transport aircraft is the the derivative of Soviet Antonov An-12, was manufactured by Shaanxi Aircraft Corporation in China.
> 
> *In 2017, a Y-8 military aircraft crashed into the Andaman Sea, killing 122 people.*
> *
> View attachment 578007
> *
> 
> 
> 
> lol..not received yet..not received yet..not constructed yet..
> View attachment 578008


Your navy is also not built yet your planes are also not made yet and 2030 goal is also not happening yet .


----------



## ghost250

MINN said:


> Your navy is also not built yet your planes are also not made yet and 2030 goal is also not happening yet .


um not the one who continuously bragging about kilo ,lpd or naval shipyard here....tell this to ur countryman frst..


----------



## MINN

shourov323 said:


> um not the one who continuously bragging about kilo ,lpd or naval shipyard here....tell this to ur countryman frst..


We can barge about what ever we want this is Myanmar Defense forum not the Bangladesh one.
And at least we don't brage about imaginary equipment that is almost never true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghost250

MINN said:


> We can barge about what ever we want this is Myanmar Defense forum not the Bangladesh one.
> And at least we don't brage about imaginary equipment that is almost never true.


lol,okey...keep threating our armed forces with ur 30 years old sub,a lpd and with ur naval shipyard....in the meantime we keep sending ur border guards to ur authority with a fine pair of boot and food..


----------



## tarpitz

shourov323 said:


> lol,okey...keep threating our armed forces with ur 30 years old sub,a lpd and with ur naval shipyard....in the meantime we keep sending ur border guards to ur authority with a fine pair of boot and food..


Fuuny Bengalis.


----------



## sahureka2

Myanmar's ambassador to Russia, Koh Ko Shane, told RIA Novosti that his country plans to acquire Russian Su-30 fighters and next-generation aircraft
https://www.tellerreport.com/news/2...s-to-buy-fighters-from-russia-.r17IfTJIr.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

shourov323 said:


> lol,okey...keep threating our armed forces with ur 30 years old sub,a lpd and with ur naval shipyard....in the meantime we keep sending ur border guards to ur authority with a fine pair of boot and food..


Your subs are as old as our



sahureka2 said:


> Myanmar's ambassador to Russia, Koh Ko Shane, told RIA Novosti that his country plans to acquire Russian Su-30 fighters and next-generation aircraft
> https://www.tellerreport.com/news/2...s-to-buy-fighters-from-russia-.r17IfTJIr.html


Next gen so 5th gen ??


----------



## MINN

I found another article on the Su 30 
https://www.urdupoint.com/en/world/myanmar-mulling-purchase-of-additional-su-30s-706296.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## congtubl

Does it have radar Type 346 and HQ-9 in F-14?


----------



## Devilduck

MINN said:


> I found another article on the Su 30
> https://www.urdupoint.com/en/world/myanmar-mulling-purchase-of-additional-su-30s-706296.html


I am starting to doubt whether we can really afford the newer generations, but why not. As a tax payer i am more then willing to support the building of the stronger tatmadaw. What will the new toys be? Mig35? Su57 seems impossible tho. Cant wait to see those bad boyz.


----------



## MINN

Devilduck said:


> I am starting to doubt whether we can really afford the newer generations, but why not. As a tax payer i am more then willing to support the building of the stronger tatmadaw. What will the new toys be? Mig35? Su57 seems impossible tho. Cant wait to see those bad boyz.


su 34 are possible and needed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MINN said:


> su 34 are possible and needed


Mig 35 can also be bought. It's cheaper than SU 34 and SU 57.


----------



## Devilduck

Those click bait pages are getting out of hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Devilduck said:


> Those click bait pages are getting out of hand.
> View attachment 578464


this is very unexpected

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## congtubl

http://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2019/09/myanmar-interested-in-export-version-of.html

CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU
When you have YAK-130, YOU WILL HAVE SU-57

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> Those click bait pages are getting out of hand.
> View attachment 578464


Joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

Devilduck said:


> Those click bait pages are getting out of hand.
> View attachment 578464


is this real bro or just a joke??


----------



## Devilduck

Tagaung said:


> is this real bro or just a joke??


The ambassador dude said Myanmar is interested in acquiring more advanced toys like su57 which i translate the dude fantasized about having them, while the second paragraph is about the confirmation about the negotiations for more su30 and yak130. (The second part is more interesting to me)
So basically i think the ambassador dude randomly point at su57 and said ' hey ivan, we are interested in your super plane' to save face i guess. 
Even if the sales is confirmed i do not think we need such advanced stuffs yet. 
Or maybe we earned few billion usd from those drug stations that we confiscated from those inbred rebels few weeks back lmao.

Just my retared opinion LMAO.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Tagaung said:


> is this real bro or just a joke??


a joke. we have a lot of things to do. buying 5th gen for what ? to fight with US ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> a joke. we have a lot of things to do. buying 5th gen for what ? to fight with US ?


Maybe China


----------



## Tagaung

@Aung Zaya @MINN do we have a drone plant in Myanmar? 







https://www.scmp.com/news/china/dip...-drone-factory-saudi-arabia-first-middle-east


----------



## tarpitz

Tagaung said:


> @Aung Zaya @MINN do we have a drone plant in Myanmar?
> 
> View attachment 578534
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.scmp.com/news/china/dip...-drone-factory-saudi-arabia-first-middle-east


We assembled CH 3A since 2011.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> a joke. we have a lot of things to do. buying 5th gen for what ? to fight with US ?


Not a joke. Speculations based on remarks of the Myn Ambassador to Russia in an interview. But he didn't mentioned the Su 57 . May be he was trying to say that Myn is interested in buying another batch of Su 30. Just misinterpretation I think. We don't need and we cannot bare burden of 5th Gen fighter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Not a joke. Speculations based on remarks of the Myn Ambassador to Russia in an interview. But he didn't mentioned the Su 57 . May be he was trying to say that Myn is interested in buying another batch of Su 30. Just misinterpretation I think. We don't need and we cannot bare burden of 5th Gen fighter.


that's what i'm trying to say. we dont need 5th gen at all and it is overkill for our airforce.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rapster88

I genuinely think it was a simple miscommunication/misinterpretation.

Anyhow, do you think we could get our new birds by this year?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

rapster88 said:


> I genuinely think it was a simple miscommunication/misinterpretation.
> 
> Anyhow, do you think we could get our new birds by this year?


sure. 2 Su-30 in the end of this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> sure. 2 Su-30 in the end of this year.


After all army is getting nothing in this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> After all army is getting nothing in this year.


as always.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rapster88

Don’t spoil my mood guys.


----------



## MINN

I found more detailed info on the Schiebel Camcopter S-100 drones 
https://www.myanmar-now.org/en/news...nto-austrian-firm-that-sold-drones-to-myanmar


----------



## Devilduck

MINN said:


> I found more detailed info on the Schiebel Camcopter S-100 drones
> https://www.myanmar-now.org/en/news...nto-austrian-firm-that-sold-drones-to-myanmar


As expected, those butthurt kachins and their autistic screechings lol


----------



## MINN

Devilduck said:


> As expected, those butthurt kachins and their autistic screechings lol


According to the article we spent 60 million on it.


----------



## Devilduck

Saw this post from one of the popular facebook dude. That is his only caption.
Any thoughts?
I think it looks the korean plane that philippine bought few moons back.


----------



## Devilduck

Devilduck said:


> Saw this post from one of the popular facebook dude. That is his only caption.
> Any thoughts?
> I think it looks the korean plane that philippine bought few moons back.
> View attachment 578902


Nvm my bad they say ftc2000.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tagaung

Devilduck said:


> Nvm my bad they say ftc2000.


is it already in Myanmar?


----------



## Devilduck

Tagaung said:


> is it already in Myanmar?


I dont think so.
But opinions are circulating that they might be potential replace for our G4s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

New 63m ASW corvette 




is already installed with triple torpedo tube 324mm ASW on each side




photo credit - ကိုမိုးတိမ္

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

sahureka2 said:


> New 63m ASW corvette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is already installed with triple torpedo tube 324mm ASW on each side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo credit - ကိုမိုးတိမ္


Did MN also installed RBU system bro?


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> that's what i'm trying to say. we dont need 5th gen at all and it is overkill for our airforce.


The article didn't mention SU 57 but later variants of SU 30. The later variation of SU 30, the 4th generation SU 34 can be bought.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

MINN said:


> Myanmar Set-2 to be launched this month and Myanmar Aeronautics and Space Administration(MASA) ?????
> https://www.mmbiztoday.com/articles/myanmar-s-reaches-high-satellite-plan









https://archive.fo/rAhCi/9d0c8a8b891cb04e326cf18c5d31d4ef75c4bd35.png ; https://archive.fo/rAhCi/212a0f68058b11c4b586a3af08fdb3c08dfbeebd/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190913214309/https://i.imgur.com/87MUvnt.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190913...e Symposium 2016 Bali Indonesia Session 4.pdf ; http://archive.fo/GVtIl 
▲ 1. Second step and Third step.


*Step 2*

*Myanmar Satellite-2 launched into space*

2019-08-08

YANGON, Aug. 8 (Xinhua) -- Myanmar Satellite-2, which was launched into space in French Guiana Wednesday, will provide better connectivity across Myanmar, even in remote areas, an official of Transports and Communications Ministry told Xinhua on Thursday.

The Myanmar Sat-2 will provide faster connectivity and high-speed rates not only for mobile internet but also other communication networks across the country, said U Win Aung, chief engineer of Information Technology and Cyber Security Department under the ministry.

The operation of the satellite will start after some practical tests in October this year.

Conveyed by Intelsat 39, the Myanmar Sat-2 was launched into space from French service provider Arianespace's Space Port in French Guiana.

"The launch of Myanmar Sat-2 is aimed at providing 95 percent of people in the country with better communication, healthcare services and education under the country's e-government program," official media said, quoting U Soe Thein, permanent secretary of ministry of transport and communication.

With latest technologies, the Myanmar Sat-2 will be able to offer communication services that are 8 to 10 times faster than its precursor Myanmar Sat-1, he added.

Myanmar signed a memorandum of understanding with Intelsat Corporation in 2018 for building Myanmar Sat-2. 

http://web.archive.org/web/20190913...huanet.com/english/2019-08/08/c_138293830.htm
http://archive.is/Zbebp​*Step 3*

*Space programme polarizes approach worldwide *

Many countries are concentrating state investment on the space industry with projects for the development of outer space gaining strength internationally.

Russian President Putin, in a recent Security Council meeting, stressed the need to implement the basic state policy on space development by 2030, adding that it is important to take the initiative in this field in order to carry out the national development programme, ensure the security of the country and gain the competitive edge of technology.

Not only China and Russia but also many other countries are jumping on the bandwagon for the research and development of outer space.

Iran is pushing ahead with preparations to send up a new satellite into orbit.

India successfully put into space an unmanned spacecraft for moon exploration last July.

Myanmar is also channelling national efforts into space development in the wake of mapping out a plan for launching its own satellite.

Amid brisk activities for the development of outer space for peaceful purposes on a worldwide scale, risky moves to militarize outer space are getting more pronounced.

The US, which made public a plan for organizing a space force in August last year, has set a goal of founding it as an independent service by 2020. The US president gave an instruction to the Defense Department to draft a bill on organizing the space force.

A dominationist space policy designed to gain military supremacy in outer space was newly approved at a meeting of defence ministers of NATO, which was held in Brussels of Belgium last June.

In September, the French government gave approval to a decision on establishing the space command under the air force.

Japan also announced its plan to build a special space unit and decided to set up a new type of occupation related to outer space in the Self-Defence Forces as a practical measure.

Meanwhile, a new version of Star Wars plan is being spread on the international arena which aims to intercept all ballistic missiles at the early stage of launch by establishing a low-orbit missile defence system.

Saying that growing international moves for space development slowly trigger a space arms race, experts are of the opinion that outer space will be turned into a battlefield when more and more nations thrust themselves into militarizing outer space in the future. 

http://www.pyongyangtimes.com.kp/?bbs=31354
http://web.archive.org/web/20190913215005/http://www.pyongyangtimes.com.kp/?bbs=31354
http://archive.fo/CTjtc​
*Myanmar Earth Observation Micro Satellite Program*

•*Satellite Committees were formed by the Government of Myanmar*

Myanmar Satellite System Steering Committee

Chaired by Vice President 1 
Members of 11 Union Ministers and 
1 Permanent Secretory of Communications was assigned a Secretory of Committee.

•*Myanmar Satellite System Working Committee*
Chaired by Union Minister for Ministry of Transport and Communications
...
Steering Committee approved to launch a national satellite for earth observation. 

•*Status of Earth Observation Micro Satellite*

Rector of Myanma Aerospace Engineering University was appointed as a chairman of Myanmar Satellite System Technical Sub-committee

Launching of EOS (Earth Observation Satellite) program was discussed in the meeting of Satellite Technical Sub-Committee.

Myanma Aerospace Engineering University cooperated with Hokkaido University for the project.

Satellite Department under Ministry of Transport and Communications will establish a project. Department was trying to get the O D A ( Official Development Assistance) Loans for the Project

http://www.unoosa.org/documents/doc..._vienna/Presentations/Session3_4_Win_Aung.pdf
http://web.archive.org/web/20190913..._vienna/Presentations/Session3_4_Win_Aung.pdf
http://archive.fo/wPl8R#selection-56.0-56.1





https://archive.fo/RnRin/d624ed1b66eb3c28d3d24b32ce33c44df3bcfcc6.png ; https://archive.fo/RnRin/673bfd90c894e2e1220f82d9a7fd24075bbd3967/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190913213759/https://i.imgur.com/JoJt2HW.png 
▲ 2. Myanmar Earth Observation Micro Satellite Program

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

The Su57 is getting out of hand 
https://nationalinterest.org/blog/b...7e-stealth-fighter-another-country-asia-80571

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> The Su57 is getting out of hand
> https://nationalinterest.org/blog/b...7e-stealth-fighter-another-country-asia-80571


Wow


----------



## Devilduck

MINN said:


> The Su57 is getting out of hand
> https://nationalinterest.org/blog/b...7e-stealth-fighter-another-country-asia-80571


They mentioned there is not much price difference between Su30 and su57. 
So in terms of performance will it be able to perform as advertised? 
I personally do not think it is a lucritive purchase for a country like us.
This is getting very interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

MINN said:


> The Su57 is getting out of hand
> https://nationalinterest.org/blog/b...7e-stealth-fighter-another-country-asia-80571


the national interest is a reliable source of information, bro. Is it mean, is MAF seriously considering for Su-57?
but still, it is too good to be true. but it is not impossible.

the Burmese ambassador word,
*"We would like to buy not only Su-30 fighters, but also next-generation aircraft, of course, if Russia wants to sell them,"*, 

In my opinion, we won't necessarily need Russia permission for buying Su-34 or Su-35, since they let us buy 
Su-30SM. but for Su-57 we might need Russia permission. it is just my opinion,bro.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Tagaung said:


> the national interest is a reliable source of information, bro. Is it mean, is MAF seriously considering for Su-57?
> but still, it is too good to be true. but it is not impossible.
> 
> the Burmese ambassador word,
> *"We would like to buy not only Su-30 fighters, but also next-generation aircraft, of course, if Russia wants to sell them,"*,
> 
> In my opinion, we won't necessarily need Russia permission for buying Su-34 or Su-35, since they let us buy
> Su-30SM. but for Su-57 we might need Russia permission. it is just my opinion,bro.
> 
> View attachment 579360


no. even if possible why do we need to buy these plane. ? we dont need advanced fighters just for showing off. Hey we have Su-57.. that is! ! what we need is a good COIN planes which can support our frontline forces whatever they need without need to consider about the operation cost. not advanced air superiority fighter. on the other hand, our frontline forces are poor equipped. as i said earlier it is time look back our troops. i would rather want Su-25.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> no. even if possible why do we need to buy these plane. ? we dont need advanced fighters just for showing off. Hey we have Su-57.. that is! ! what we need is a good COIN planes which can support our frontline forces whatever they need without need to consider about the operation cost. not advanced air superiority fighter. on the other hand, our frontline forces are poor equipped. as i said earlier it is time look back our troops. i would rather want Su-25.


or SU 34


----------



## TheEunch

Aung Zaya said:


> no. even if possible why do we need to buy these plane. ? we dont need advanced fighters just for showing off. Hey we have Su-57.. that is!! what we need is a good COIN planes which can support our frontline forces whatever they need without need to consider about the operation cost. not advanced air superiority fighter. on the other hand, our frontline forces are poor equipped. as i said earlier it is time look back our troops. i would rather want Su-25.



yes it is about time we give some love to the army and not just the navy and Air Force


----------



## Devilduck

Aung Zaya said:


> no. even if possible why do we need to buy these plane. ? we dont need advanced fighters just for showing off. Hey we have Su-57.. that is! ! what we need is a good COIN planes which can support our frontline forces whatever they need without need to consider about the operation cost. not advanced air superiority fighter. on the other hand, our frontline forces are poor equipped. as i said earlier it is time look back our troops. i would rather want Su-25.


Also FTC2000Gs are rumored to replace F7s and G4 sokos. Man i have no idea what is going on. Its time to invest in battle proven platform since the performance of those chinese budget toys are questionable.
Maybe we can retire few squadrons of F7s and A5s and replace with something reliable like su25 just like what u guys mentioned.
Mig29 are being upgraded slowly so they will do good for few more years and su30 will be in our arsenal soon so in terms of air to air we are good to go.
What we need is good battle proven CAS platform.


----------



## MINN

Devilduck said:


> Also FTC2000Gs are rumored to replace F7s and G4 sokos. Man i have no idea what is going on. Its time to invest in battle proven platform since the performance of those chinese budget toys are questionable.
> Maybe we can retire few squadrons of F7s and A5s and replace with something reliable like su25 just like what u guys mentioned.
> Mig29 are being upgraded slowly so they will do good for few more years and su30 will be in our arsenal soon so in terms of air to air we are good to go.
> What we need is good battle proven CAS platform.


Building our owne rotary aircraft for CAS will be fine.



Devilduck said:


> Also FTC2000Gs are rumored to replace F7s and G4 sokos. Man i have no idea what is going on. Its time to invest in battle proven platform since the performance of those chinese budget toys are questionable.
> Maybe we can retire few squadrons of F7s and A5s and replace with something reliable like su25 just like what u guys mentioned.
> Mig29 are being upgraded slowly so they will do good for few more years and su30 will be in our arsenal soon so in terms of air to air we are good to go.
> What we need is good battle proven CAS platform.


could it be that they are trying to replace the JL8 with the JL9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rapster88

MAF Mi-35 in action from recent Kukkai skirmishes.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2360016340879488





Agree to this. Imagine the operation cost of SU 57 even if the rumors are true. 

Need a good and proven bird to beat the sh*t outta degenerates in the front lines. 



Aung Zaya said:


> no. even if possible why do we need to buy these plane. ? we dont need advanced fighters just for showing off. Hey we have Su-57.. that is! ! what we need is a good COIN planes which can support our frontline forces whatever they need without need to consider about the operation cost. not advanced air superiority fighter. on the other hand, our frontline forces are poor equipped. as i said earlier it is time look back our troops. i would rather want Su-25.


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> Building our owne rotary aircraft for CAS will be fine.
> 
> 
> could it be that they are trying to replace the JL8 with the JL9



I don't think MAF will replace G 4. We have more than enough K 8W and another batch of 6-12 K 8W are going to be inducted very soon.

Some of the K8W are already converted for COIN roles. (K 8W with Blue cammo)

Many of our MiG 29 are upgraded and now they are capable of launchng Kh 31A anti ship missile, Kh 31P anti radiation missiles, KAB 500L laser guided bombs and KAB 500Kr TV guided bombs. 

MAF have already received significant amounts of Kh 31A, Kh 31P, Kab 500L and Kab 500Kr from Russian since 2015.

Both Kab 500L and Kr are already tested against AA rebels in early April this year.

Yak 130 are also being used for CAS role in recent operations. They also used Kab 500 series guided bombs in some operations.

More importantly we have a full sqd of JF 17 block2 with chinese guided munitions.

First batch of Su 30 will also be ready by 2020 and another 6 birds will come into effect on 2022.

My point is that we don't need any COIN fighters for future.

For Su 57, you guys are right that we don't need them right now. But we may need them in the future .... may be 2025 or so. And Russia will not be able to export until 2025.

Our defence modernization programme are not a threat based it is rather an effect based. 

In 2010, we have just 12 Mig 29. But now we have . . 
31 × MiG 29 (Most of them are upgraded)
12 × JF 17 Block 2
12 × Yak 130
12 × Su 30SME

In just 10 years we grew too fast. The best part is that now we have anti ship, BVR and stand off capabilites.

So I wont be surprised that MAF got Su 57E before 2030.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

tarpitz said:


> I don't think MAF will replace G 4. We have more than enough K 8W and another batch of 6-12 K 8W are going to be inducted very soon.
> 
> Some of the K8W are already converted for COIN roles. (K 8W with Blue cammo)
> 
> Many of our MiG 29 are upgraded and now they are capable of launchng Kh 31A anti ship missile, Kh 31P anti radiation missiles, KAB 500L laser guided bombs and KAB 500Kr TV guided bombs.
> 
> MAF have already received significant amounts of Kh 31A, Kh 31P, Kab 500L and Kab 500Kr from Russian since 2015.
> 
> Both Kab 500L and Kr are already tested against AA rebels in early April this year.
> 
> Yak 130 are also being used for CAS role in recent operations. They also used Kab 500 series guided bombs in some operations.
> 
> More importantly we have a full sqd of JF 17 block2 with chinese guided munitions.
> 
> First batch of Su 30 will also be ready by 2020 and another 6 birds will come into effect on 2022.
> 
> My point is that we don't need any COIN fighters for future.
> 
> For Su 57, you guys are right that we don't need them right now. But we may need them in the future .... may be 2025 or so. And Russia will not be able to export until 2025.
> 
> Our defence modernization programme are not a threat based it is rather an effect based.
> 
> In 2010, we have just 12 Mig 29. But now we have . .
> 31 × MiG 29 (Most of them are upgraded)
> 12 × JF 17 Block 2
> 12 × Yak 130
> 12 × Su 30SME
> 
> In just 10 years we grew too fast. The best part is that now we have anti ship, BVR and stand off capabilites.
> 
> So I wont be surprised that MAF got Su 57E before 2030.
> View attachment 579519



Almost the same with us, in the last ten years our Air force grow at unprecedented pace since 1960, starting from 2012 we got ten Su 30 MKK, 24 F 16, 16 T 50, 16 Super Tucano and ordering 11 Su 35 and we are in the process to retiring our F 5 and long retired our 32 A4 skyhawk in 2008-2010. Wish Myanmar and Indonesia can do join excercise like what we do with Thailand and Singapore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheEunch

In my opinion we should start looking at options at replacing our t72s since the t72 is an Aging platform. Maybe the t90s or even t14s? Who knows. The MA series of the galil rifles are pretty old too and since there are no plans for the QBZ copy to replace the MAs as frontline rifles, shld look into other rifle options..either from Israel or Russia with the Ak2000 or 3000 series or even Ukraine with the Mamlyuk bull pup AK rifles. It’s a good thing we are now gonna produce our own BTR4Us but what about a dedicated IFV? We don’t seem to have those yet. Maybe even converting our t72s into BMPTs like they did in Russia if we do plan to retire them. Next we need to look at replacing our Chinese tank destroyers with our own ones or Russian made ones since we all know the reliability of Chinese arms. Heck even the Naung yoe Jeep does not offer the same protection as a uparmored humvee(GMC one or the Chinese clone) or even the Russian GAZ tigr.

we also need to look back on how well equipped our individual soldier is also. Up till now we do not have NIJIII vests let alone NIJIV vests for our SOTF. The camo patterns are still lacking. Soldiers still don’t wear their full gear for frontline duties and we don’t even have proper bags and are using wicker baskets! 

our commander in chief says he wants to build a professional army and I get that looks always don’t matter. But if there are some minor changes, we could make our army look professional and not be a laughing stock. Hell even some of the South Korean guys are still wearing the ballistic fibre M1 helmets but they still look professional.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

Speaking of the Air Force how about the harbin Z20s for Transport helicopters instead of like the mi17s?






Mi35 and mi24 and maybe mi28ne for Attack choppers and the Harbins for transporting troops

And the CAIC Z10? There is only a million dollar difference in the two units and the CAIC Z10 is also codeveloped with Kamov of Russia.






Or the Z-19

The mil 17 can fulfil a heavy lift and heavy carrier role while the Harbin Z20 can fulfil a more medium transport role like that of the Huey or the MI24s


----------



## tarpitz

TheEunch said:


> In my opinion we should start looking at options at replacing our t72s since the t72 is an Aging platform. Maybe the t90s or even t14s? Who knows. The MA series of the galil rifles are pretty old too and since there are no plans for the QBZ copy to replace the MAs as frontline rifles, shld look into other rifle options..either from Israel or Russia with the Ak2000 or 3000 series or even Ukraine with the Mamlyuk bull pup AK rifles. It’s a good thing we are now gonna produce our own BTR4Us but what about a dedicated IFV? We don’t seem to have those yet. Maybe even converting our t72s into BMPTs like they did in Russia if we do plan to retire them. Next we need to look at replacing our Chinese tank destroyers with our own ones or Russian made ones since we all know the reliability of Chinese arms. Heck even the Naung yoe Jeep does not offer the same protection as a uparmored humvee(GMC one or the Chinese clone) or even the Russian GAZ tigr.
> 
> we also need to look back on how well equipped our individual soldier is also. Up till now we do not have NIJIII vests let alone NIJIV vests for our SOTF. The camo patterns are still lacking. Soldiers still don’t wear their full gear for frontline duties and we don’t even have proper bags and are using wicker baskets!
> 
> our commander in chief says he wants to build a professional army and I get that looks always don’t matter. But if there are some minor changes, we could make our army look professional and not be a laughing stock. Hell even some of the South Korean guys are still wearing the ballistic fibre M1 helmets but they still look professinal.



As far as I know, Army is going to acquire new type of tank . . T 90 or MBT 3000. But my point is that we don't need large MBT fleet.

I do agree that Army is given less attention in modernization process.


----------



## Devilduck

At the end of the day we are still making best out of what we have.
Can't wait to see more positive changes.
Police officer with scoped M14.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

tarpitz said:


> As far as I know, Army is going to acquire new type of tank . . T 90 or MBT 3000. But my point is that we don't need large MBT fleet.
> 
> I do agree that Army is given less attention in modernization process.



is it cheaper to acquire MBT3000s and T90s compared to Israeli tanks or even the T14 armatas? If Myanmar is not to have a large fleet of tanks will a light tank fleet be enough for the jungle? What are the viable light tank options will be like the VT 5? Or that indegenious model where they combine a MTLB chassis with the PTL turret?


----------



## MINN

The future of Myanmar economy is looking bright 
https://www.mmtimes.com/news/national-plan-mooted-2019-2020-gdp-growth-hit-7pc.html


----------



## rapster88

C-in-C with SOTF


----------



## MINN

rapster88 said:


> C-in-C with SOTF


Is he holding a M4 or UDMC S5


----------



## rapster88

From another news


----------



## TheEunch

Is the fast helmets manufactured in Myanmar or is that Chinese helmets


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Hi bro! Any news from Myanmar about these repeated rocket stage fallouts?

Thanks for sharing.


*China launches new remote-sensing satellites*

September 20, 2019

JIUQUAN, Sept. 19 (Xinhua) -- Five new remote-sensing satellites were sent into planned orbit from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gobi Desert Thursday.

The five satellites were launched by a Long March-11 carrier rocket at 2:42 p.m. (Beijing Time).

The satellites belong to a commercial remote-sensing satellite constellation project "Zhuhai-1," which will comprise 34 micro-nano satellites, including video, hyperspectral, and high-resolution optical satellites, as well as radar and infrared satellites.

The carrier rocket was developed by the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, and the satellites were produced by the Harbin Institute of Technology and operated by the Zhuhai Orbita Aerospace Science and Technology Co. Ltd.

Thursday's launch was the 311th mission for the Long March series carrier rockets.

The newly launched satellites comprise four hyperspectral satellites with 256 wave-bands and a coverage width of 150 km, and a video satellite with a resolution of 90 centimeters.

The Zhuhai-1 hyperspectral satellites have the highest spatial resolution and the largest coverage width of their type in China.

The data will be used for precise quantitative analysis of vegetation, water and crops, and will provide services for building smart cities, said Orbita, the largest private operator of hyperspectral satellites in orbit.

The company aims to cooperate with government organizations and enterprises to expand the big data satellite services.



http://web.archive.org/web/20190920033243/http://en.people.cn/n3/2019/0920/c90000-9616159.html
http://archive.fo/e7FXh
http://www.spaceflightfans.cn/event...launch-zhuhai-1-03-satellite?instance_id=2796



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174836112881328129https://twitter.com/LaunchStuff/status/1174836112881328129 ; https://t.co/fdoWzMgn4E 
▲ 1. CZ-11 launch with Zhuhai-1 Group-3 payload.





https://archive.fo/kkY0K/e502008796cecd1a731b1f0739112139f4d6d290.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190920...e/pic/BIG/20190920/62/8463263243879727150.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190920033243/http://en.people.cn/n3/2019/0920/c90000-9616159.html ; http://archive.fo/e7FXh 
▲ 2. A Long March-11 carrier rocket carrying five new remote-sensing satellites blasts off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gansu Province, Sept, 19, 2019. Five new remote-sensing satellites were sent into planned orbit on Thursday. The satellites belong to a commercial remote-sensing satellite constellation project "Zhuhai-1," which will comprise 34 micro-nano satellites. (Photo by Wang Jiangbo/Xinhua) 





https://archive.fo/0XCFy/ff18378bf34006c1890188aac1ccd0ebd6c8fe8b.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190920...-11-Rocket-Launch-Zhuhai-1-03-Satellite-1.jpg 
▲ 3. Ground track of CZ-11 launch with Zhuhai-1 Group-3 payload.





http://web.archive.org/web/20190920034226/https://i.imgur.com/LmmxoCu.png ; https://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=46093.0;attach=1583060;image 
▲ 4. Drop zones of CZ-11 stages with Zhuhai-1 Group-3 payload. But lacking the one over Myanmar!


As was expected, the spent stage from yesterday's Long March 11 did once again crashed into Myanmar. Into a small stream/ditch.

Full 3min video mirror: https://streamable.com/e45wq ; https://www.weibo.com/6995796658/I7IKHxR3c


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174833581887279105https://twitter.com/LaunchStuff/status/1174833581887279105 ; https://t.co/96DzNoA2ck
▲ 5. Long March 11 stage did once again crashed into Myanmar.


By the way, this CZ-11 solid fuel rocket is based on the DF-41 ICBM, nice if Myanmar could reverse engineer it from the debris, like Iran does with U.S. and Soviet junks (Safir-3 ICBM engine/RD-250)!


----------



## MINN

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Hi bro! Any news from Myanmar about these repeated rocket stage fallouts?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> *China launches new remote-sensing satellites*
> 
> September 20, 2019
> 
> JIUQUAN, Sept. 19 (Xinhua) -- Five new remote-sensing satellites were sent into planned orbit from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gobi Desert Thursday.
> 
> The five satellites were launched by a Long March-11 carrier rocket at 2:42 p.m. (Beijing Time).
> 
> The satellites belong to a commercial remote-sensing satellite constellation project "Zhuhai-1," which will comprise 34 micro-nano satellites, including video, hyperspectral, and high-resolution optical satellites, as well as radar and infrared satellites.
> 
> The carrier rocket was developed by the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, and the satellites were produced by the Harbin Institute of Technology and operated by the Zhuhai Orbita Aerospace Science and Technology Co. Ltd.
> 
> Thursday's launch was the 311th mission for the Long March series carrier rockets.
> 
> The newly launched satellites comprise four hyperspectral satellites with 256 wave-bands and a coverage width of 150 km, and a video satellite with a resolution of 90 centimeters.
> 
> The Zhuhai-1 hyperspectral satellites have the highest spatial resolution and the largest coverage width of their type in China.
> 
> The data will be used for precise quantitative analysis of vegetation, water and crops, and will provide services for building smart cities, said Orbita, the largest private operator of hyperspectral satellites in orbit.
> 
> The company aims to cooperate with government organizations and enterprises to expand the big data satellite services.
> 
> 
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20190920033243/http://en.people.cn/n3/2019/0920/c90000-9616159.html
> http://archive.fo/e7FXh
> http://www.spaceflightfans.cn/event...launch-zhuhai-1-03-satellite?instance_id=2796
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174836112881328129https://twitter.com/LaunchStuff/status/1174836112881328129 ; https://t.co/fdoWzMgn4E
> ▲ 1. CZ-11 launch with Zhuhai-1 Group-3 payload.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.fo/kkY0K/e502008796cecd1a731b1f0739112139f4d6d290.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190920...e/pic/BIG/20190920/62/8463263243879727150.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190920033243/http://en.people.cn/n3/2019/0920/c90000-9616159.html ; http://archive.fo/e7FXh
> ▲ 2. A Long March-11 carrier rocket carrying five new remote-sensing satellites blasts off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gansu Province, Sept, 19, 2019. Five new remote-sensing satellites were sent into planned orbit on Thursday. The satellites belong to a commercial remote-sensing satellite constellation project "Zhuhai-1," which will comprise 34 micro-nano satellites. (Photo by Wang Jiangbo/Xinhua)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.fo/0XCFy/ff18378bf34006c1890188aac1ccd0ebd6c8fe8b.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190920...-11-Rocket-Launch-Zhuhai-1-03-Satellite-1.jpg
> ▲ 3. Ground track of CZ-11 launch with Zhuhai-1 Group-3 payload.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20190920034226/https://i.imgur.com/LmmxoCu.png ; https://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=46093.0;attach=1583060;image
> ▲ 4. Drop zones of CZ-11 stages with Zhuhai-1 Group-3 payload. But lacking the one over Myanmar!
> 
> 
> As was expected, the spent stage from yesterday's Long March 11 did once again crashed into Myanmar. Into a small stream/ditch.
> 
> Full 3min video mirror: https://streamable.com/e45wq ; https://www.weibo.com/6995796658/I7IKHxR3c
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174833581887279105https://twitter.com/LaunchStuff/status/1174833581887279105 ; https://t.co/96DzNoA2ck
> ▲ 5. Long March 11 stage did once again crashed into Myanmar.
> 
> 
> By the way, this CZ-11 solid fuel rocket is based on the DF-41 ICBM, nice if Myanmar could reverse engineer it from the debris, like Iran does with U.S. and Soviet junks (Safir-3 ICBM engine/RD-250)!


This shit should be illegal what if it had fall on people and the fact that it landed in myanmar and they act like it's nothing. They are under minding the soverenty of Myanmar.The fact that they knew it would happen but did nothing about it that is just fucked up. When other countries lunch this kind of staff it fall in the ocean so why can't china do that instead of dumping it on another country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Have you guys heard anything about the second in commend going to Serbia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> no. even if possible why do we need to buy these plane. ? we dont need advanced fighters just for showing off. Hey we have Su-57.. that is! ! what we need is a good COIN planes which can support our frontline forces whatever they need without need to consider about the operation cost. not advanced air superiority fighter. on the other hand, our frontline forces are poor equipped. as i said earlier it is time look back our troops. i would rather want Su-25.


The MAF is focusing on quality rather than quantity. I think MAF does not intend to have a huge air Force, but smaller fleet of aircrafts but of good quality.



TheEunch said:


> yes it is about time we give some love to the army and not just the navy and Air Force


Quantity wise, the Myanmar army has a decent quantity of weapons but quality wise improvements are needed to be made. Myanmar should have new fleet of tanks. The current inventory of tanks of the Myanmar army consists of very old and backdated tanks apart from the Al Khalid tank which is quite good enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Many articles said that Myanmar army bought the SY 400 ballistic missile system from China. However I checked the list of current inventory of the Tatmadaw but couldn't find the name of this missile system. Did the tatmadaw actually buy this?


----------



## MINN

Buddhistforlife said:


> View attachment 580366
> 
> Many articles said that Myanmar army bought the SY 400 ballistic missile system from China. However I checked the list of current inventory of the Tatmadaw but couldn't find the name of this missile system. Did the tatmadaw actually buy this?


I do not know if we bought it but just want to say wiki is not reliable there are a lot of equipment not shown on the wiki for all branches of the military.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MINN said:


> I do not know if we bought it but just want to say wiki is not reliable there are a lot of equipment not shown on the wiki for all branches of the military.


No. I don't use Wikipedia for defense research. Myanmar buying SY400 was mentioned in many articles and journals. Not just one article.


----------



## MINN

Buddhistforlife said:


> No. I don't use Wikipedia for defense research. Myanmar buying SY400 was mentioned in many articles and journals. Not just one article.


Sorry, I meant the part you said it was not in the current inventory and I was saying the inventory is not accurate. So it might be or might not be already bought.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MINN said:


> Sorry, I meat the part you said it was not in the current inventory and I was saying the inventory is not accurate. So it might be or might not be already bought.









Myanmar also bought some JF 17 B twin seater. Neither GFP nor wiki updated this info

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rapster88

MINN said:


> Have you guys heard anything about the second in commend going to Serbia



Saw this a few days back. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1080982618774691

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

rapster88 said:


> Saw this a few days back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1080982618774691


look like we got something from serbia.


----------



## Devilduck

They seems to be visiting small arms factory.
Finally some slight hope for army after all the hypes regarding navy and airforce.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Devilduck said:


> They seems to be visiting small arms factory.
> Finally some slight hope for army after all the hypes regarding navy and airforce.
> View attachment 580456


The facebook mentions the factories they visited


----------



## tarpitz

tarpitz said:


> Only ±24 will be upgraded. The rest are not upgradable I heard. Just like BD's MiGs.
> 
> First batch of 10 aircrafts are being upgraded. I don't know about 2nd and 3rd batch. May be 8 and 6.
> 
> After completion, MiG 29 will be able to use most of the weapons of JF 17.
> 
> But not sure about C 802AKG.
> 
> Myanmar also signed to buy some Lasta 95 basic trainer from Serbia to replace aging PT 6.



Myth of Lasta 95 comes true.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Hi bro! Any news from Myanmar about these repeated rocket stage fallouts?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> *China launches new remote-sensing satellites*
> 
> September 20, 2019
> 
> JIUQUAN, Sept. 19 (Xinhua) -- Five new remote-sensing satellites were sent into planned orbit from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gobi Desert Thursday.
> 
> The five satellites were launched by a Long March-11 carrier rocket at 2:42 p.m. (Beijing Time).
> 
> The satellites belong to a commercial remote-sensing satellite constellation project "Zhuhai-1," which will comprise 34 micro-nano satellites, including video, hyperspectral, and high-resolution optical satellites, as well as radar and infrared satellites.
> 
> The carrier rocket was developed by the China Academy of Launch Vehicle Technology, and the satellites were produced by the Harbin Institute of Technology and operated by the Zhuhai Orbita Aerospace Science and Technology Co. Ltd.
> 
> Thursday's launch was the 311th mission for the Long March series carrier rockets.
> 
> The newly launched satellites comprise four hyperspectral satellites with 256 wave-bands and a coverage width of 150 km, and a video satellite with a resolution of 90 centimeters.
> 
> The Zhuhai-1 hyperspectral satellites have the highest spatial resolution and the largest coverage width of their type in China.
> 
> The data will be used for precise quantitative analysis of vegetation, water and crops, and will provide services for building smart cities, said Orbita, the largest private operator of hyperspectral satellites in orbit.
> 
> The company aims to cooperate with government organizations and enterprises to expand the big data satellite services.
> 
> 
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20190920033243/http://en.people.cn/n3/2019/0920/c90000-9616159.html
> http://archive.fo/e7FXh
> http://www.spaceflightfans.cn/event...launch-zhuhai-1-03-satellite?instance_id=2796
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174836112881328129https://twitter.com/LaunchStuff/status/1174836112881328129 ; https://t.co/fdoWzMgn4E
> ▲ 1. CZ-11 launch with Zhuhai-1 Group-3 payload.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.fo/kkY0K/e502008796cecd1a731b1f0739112139f4d6d290.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190920...e/pic/BIG/20190920/62/8463263243879727150.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190920033243/http://en.people.cn/n3/2019/0920/c90000-9616159.html ; http://archive.fo/e7FXh
> ▲ 2. A Long March-11 carrier rocket carrying five new remote-sensing satellites blasts off from the Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center in northwest China's Gansu Province, Sept, 19, 2019. Five new remote-sensing satellites were sent into planned orbit on Thursday. The satellites belong to a commercial remote-sensing satellite constellation project "Zhuhai-1," which will comprise 34 micro-nano satellites. (Photo by Wang Jiangbo/Xinhua)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.fo/0XCFy/ff18378bf34006c1890188aac1ccd0ebd6c8fe8b.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190920...-11-Rocket-Launch-Zhuhai-1-03-Satellite-1.jpg
> ▲ 3. Ground track of CZ-11 launch with Zhuhai-1 Group-3 payload.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20190920034226/https://i.imgur.com/LmmxoCu.png ; https://forum.nasaspaceflight.com/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=46093.0;attach=1583060;image
> ▲ 4. Drop zones of CZ-11 stages with Zhuhai-1 Group-3 payload. But lacking the one over Myanmar!
> 
> 
> As was expected, the spent stage from yesterday's Long March 11 did once again crashed into Myanmar. Into a small stream/ditch.
> 
> Full 3min video mirror: https://streamable.com/e45wq ; https://www.weibo.com/6995796658/I7IKHxR3c
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1174833581887279105https://twitter.com/LaunchStuff/status/1174833581887279105 ; https://t.co/96DzNoA2ck
> ▲ 5. Long March 11 stage did once again crashed into Myanmar.
> 
> 
> By the way, this CZ-11 solid fuel rocket is based on the DF-41 ICBM, nice if Myanmar could reverse engineer it from the debris, like Iran does with U.S. and Soviet junks (Safir-3 ICBM engine/RD-250)!



It wasn't a clean fall into a creek after all. It first landed on a shed roof, after which it rolled into the creek.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175107420487606272https://twitter.com/LaunchStuff/status/1175107420487606272 ; https://www.facebook.com/100024517149390/videos/517468602413707/?type=3&theater 
▲ 1. Video showing the damaged roof.

CZ-11 rocket stage being carried probably to some military research institute for reverse engineering purpose.





https://archive.is/dXg2k/a9a9f3a9623ff8436a328f527e131d4605923cf8.jpg ; https://archive.is/dXg2k/76f7214767f0f811fecc293b1ae6e6fed13dee22/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190923060227/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EE7Nr0VWsAA_-p5.jpg 
▲ 2. CZ-11 rocket stage retrieved.





https://archive.fo/HLfus/0fbc139b21aa808273851303447291f43b462445.jpg ; https://archive.fo/HLfus/c74a9294ecc4b4d46d8347c52a647726cbb4f1c4/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190923060317/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EE7Nr0nXoAA_RDC.jpg 
▲ 3. Part of the CZ-11 rocket stage.

*Entering the Elite Club of ICBM capable and space superpowers*

Another launch expected for 25th September 2019, at ~00:55 UTC. Also on a Sun Synchronous Orbit (SSO), thus overflying Myanmar.

This time, the CZ-2D launched from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center will carry the Yunhai-1-02 satellite.

Interesting is that the CZ-2D is based on the DF-5 liquid propellant ICBM. The second stage's YF-24B engine made of one YF-22B main engine and four YF-23B verniers develops a total of 74.2 ton-force, burning N2O4/UDMH.

If Myanmar could reverse engineer it, it would enter the most elite club of ICBM capable and space superpowers! 

Meanwhile even Europe that counts most of the richest and technologically advanced G-7 powers, has to team 22 nations in the European Space Agency to develop its space program.

Would it not be better if Myanmar could pursue its space research inside a regional South East Asian space organization created with Thailand, Cambodia and Laos ? That would save decades of development time, knowing that it took 20 years for North Korea and Iran to reverse engineer the 80 ton-force rocket engine from salvaged wreckage.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> It wasn't a clean fall into a creek after all. It first landed on a shed roof, after which it rolled into the creek.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1175107420487606272https://twitter.com/LaunchStuff/status/1175107420487606272 ; https://www.facebook.com/100024517149390/videos/517468602413707/?type=3&theater
> ▲ 1. Video showing the damaged roof.
> 
> CZ-11 rocket stage being carried probably to some military research institute for reverse engineering purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.is/dXg2k/a9a9f3a9623ff8436a328f527e131d4605923cf8.jpg ; https://archive.is/dXg2k/76f7214767f0f811fecc293b1ae6e6fed13dee22/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190923060227/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EE7Nr0VWsAA_-p5.jpg
> ▲ 2. CZ-11 rocket stage retrieved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.fo/HLfus/0fbc139b21aa808273851303447291f43b462445.jpg ; https://archive.fo/HLfus/c74a9294ecc4b4d46d8347c52a647726cbb4f1c4/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190923060317/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EE7Nr0nXoAA_RDC.jpg
> ▲ 3. Part of the CZ-11 rocket stage.
> 
> *Entering the Elite Club of ICBM capable and space superpowers*
> 
> Another launch expected for 25th September 2019, at ~00:55 UTC. Also on a Sun Synchronous Orbit (SSO), thus overflying Myanmar.
> 
> This time, the CZ-2D launched from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center will carry the Yunhai-1-02 satellite.
> 
> Interesting is that the CZ-2D is based on the DF-5 liquid propellant ICBM. The second stage's YF-24B engine made of one YF-22B main engine and four YF-23B verniers develops a total of 74.2 ton-force, burning N2O4/UDMH.
> 
> If Myanmar could reverse engineer it, it would enter the most elite club of ICBM capable and space superpowers!
> 
> Meanwhile even Europe that counts most of the richest and technologically advanced G-7 powers, has to team 22 nations in the European Space Agency to develop its space program.
> 
> Would it not be better if Myanmar could pursue its space research inside a regional South East Asian space organization created with Thailand, Cambodia and Laos ? That would save decades of development time, knowing that it took 20 years for North Korea and Iran to reverse engineer the 80 ton-force rocket engine from salvaged wreckage.


Myanmar needs nuclear weapons not satellite. Just 7 years before an officer in exile of the tatmadaw revealed a secret nuclear program of Myanmar.

If Myanmar becomes a nuclear power, then it will be the first Buddhist country with nuclear weapons. Christian, Hindu, Muslim, Jewish majority country has nuclear bombs. There are more than 6 Buddhist majority countries, one should have nuclear weapons. It will bring huge benefit and respect to the Buddhist world and

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## barjo

Buddhistforlife said:


> Myanmar needs nuclear weapons not satellite. Just 7 years before an officer in exile of the tatmadaw revealed a secret nuclear program of Myanmar.
> 
> If Myanmar becomes a nuclear power, then it will be the first Buddhist country with nuclear weapons. Christian, Hindu, Muslim, Jewish majority country has nuclear bombs. There are more than 6 Buddhist majority countries, one should have nuclear weapons. It will bring huge benefit and respect to the Buddhist world and


But you still need the rocket as the payload delivery bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

barjo said:


> But you still need the rocket as the payload delivery bro


Lol okay


----------



## rapster88

Not sure how much we can reverse engineer out of a scrap but falling into our land shouldn’t have happened in the first place. I hope there will be some communication over diplomatic channel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

rapster88 said:


> Not sure how much we can reverse engineer out of a scrap but falling into our land shouldn’t have happened in the first place. I hope there will be some communication over diplomatic channel.


So true


----------



## tarpitz

rapster88 said:


> Not sure how much we can reverse engineer out of a scrap but falling into our land shouldn’t have happened in the first place. I hope there will be some communication over diplomatic channel.


[emoji1666][emoji122]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

rapster88 said:


> Not sure how much we can reverse engineer out of a scrap but falling into our land shouldn’t have happened in the first place. I hope there will be some communication over diplomatic channel.


The sad part is this is not first time happening.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

Few months ago, someone asked me about an aircraft that can perform counter insurgency missions. I guess L-15 can do the jobs if MAF is looking for it. https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2019/09/16/the-hongdu-l-15-falcon-light-combat-aircraft/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

polanski said:


> Few months ago, someone asked me about an aircraft that can perform counter insurgency missions. I guess L-15 can do the jobs if MAF is looking for it. https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2019/09/16/the-hongdu-l-15-falcon-light-combat-aircraft/


Basically a chinanize yak130?


----------



## PDF

Buddhistforlife said:


> Myanmar needs nuclear weapons not satellite. Just 7 years before an officer in exile of the tatmadaw revealed a secret nuclear program of Myanmar.
> 
> If Myanmar becomes a nuclear power, then it will be the first Buddhist country with nuclear weapons. Christian, Hindu, Muslim, Jewish majority country has nuclear bombs. There are more than 6 Buddhist majority countries, one should have nuclear weapons. It will bring huge benefit and respect to the Buddhist world and


The IAEA scrutiny now has been very severe especially after the discovery of the Pakistan's AQ Khan network. We only succeeded thanks to our strategic location during the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan. Moreover, we had existential threat from India which already had nuclear technology. And going nuclear for us had repercussions. Sanctions in monetary and all other forms were placed on us and many are still in place. Developing nukes itself is not impossible but it should only be acquired if one can not live with out it. Myanmar needs to focus at improving conventional weapons which will be certainly used in any war/skirmish and it seems it is already working on it. Nukes are weapons of deterrence.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Hachiman said:


> The IAEA scrutiny now has been very severe especially after the discovery of the Pakistan's AQ Khan network. We only succeeded thanks to our strategic location during the Soviet invasion of Afghanistan. Moreover, we had existential threat from India which already had nuclear technology. And going nuclear for us had repercussions. Sanctions in monetary and all other forms were placed on us and many are still in place. Developing nukes itself is not impossible but it should only be acquired if one can not live with out it. Myanmar needs to focus at improving conventional weapons which will be certainly used in any war/skirmish and it seems it is already working on it. Nukes are weapons of deterrence.


Ok


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Devilduck said:


> The sad part is this is not first time happening.








https://archive.fo/JsCzG/08f6e4930afc1851a59052802335b95535f70f7c.jpg ; https://archive.fo/JsCzG/a1329438af20edd75b0138282ba4f8e78c1947e1/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190926...ata/attachment/image/000/15/08/53_640_480.jpg ; http://www.9ifly.cn/thread-91607-4-1.html 
▲ 1. NOTAM for 25 SEP 2019, 08:54 UTC+8, CZ-2D Yunhai-01-02 





https://archive.fo/MhSxp/2b446eb15ffd765528bf66d7858abfab50412a20.jpg ; https://archive.fo/MhSxp/5adc695258631efce74eff9bf27d0c432d413a04/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190926...ata/attachment/image/000/15/13/13_640_480.jpg ; http://www.9ifly.cn/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=92526&extra=page=1&filter=typeid&typeid=14&page=6 
▲ 2. All seventeen CZ-2D launched to date. Eleven SSO from JSLC.

Already eleven CZ-2D launched on a SSO orbit from Jiuquan Satellite Launch Center, thus over Myanmar.



rapster88 said:


> but falling into our land shouldn’t have happened in the first place. I hope there will be some communication over diplomatic channel.



No problem. Just like the U.S., whose systematic answer was: "we know nothing about it, it's alien's UFO". While they invented the Bermuda Triangle hoax to totally evade responsibility for all the casualties caused over seven decades, from ships sunk to aircrafts downed!

Meanwhile Russia is littering Kazhakstan with decades of debris, with even one known occurrence of a manned spacecraft falling into Chinese territory!

Same for Europe and its SSO launch over Brazil.

Welcome back to the real world, i.e. *The Matrix* !




Buddhistforlife said:


> Myanmar needs nuclear weapons not satellite. Just 7 years before an officer in exile of the tatmadaw revealed a secret nuclear program of Myanmar.
> 
> If Myanmar becomes a nuclear power, then it will be the first Buddhist country with nuclear weapons. Christian, Hindu, Muslim, Jewish majority country has nuclear bombs. There are more than 6 Buddhist majority countries, one should have nuclear weapons. It will bring huge benefit and respect to the Buddhist world and








https://archive.fo/72dAX/5c2a5dbbea0ad8b81219791fc9ce065c134ec4ab/scr.png ; https://archive.fo/72dAX/6e14b5b68cfa34ddab29f160d7e88e520b661a66 ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190926...f32d39cb7fe1fc7e10.1920x1080.jpg?t=1569469493 ; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZcQkbbCw1Q ; https://store.steampowered.com/app/612930/Fight_of_Gods/
▲ 3. Fight of Gods





https://archive.is/L8kmo/9a60e6bda5692844de2f2a50e5a7cc2594ccea4d/scr.png ; https://archive.is/L8kmo/c88daecfc2d6a4118f8c15efb663dbfa5b6931ac ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190926...b19bcb1621e200a46a.1920x1080.jpg?t=1569469493 ; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZcQkbbCw1Q ; https://store.steampowered.com/app/612930/Fight_of_Gods/
▲ 4. Fight of Gods






https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZcQkbbCw1Q ; https://store.steampowered.com/app/612930/Fight_of_Gods/
▲ 5. Fight of Gods




rapster88 said:


> Not sure how much we can reverse engineer out of a scrap






> December 7, 2011. Hundreds of military officials from Myanmar have received training at Russian universities in atomic science and missile design, Time magazine reported on Wednesday.





> A Time investigation, however, revealed that a significant number of Burmese military officials are still receiving atomic and missile education at Bauman University in Moscow.





> Approximately 10,000 Burmese citizens have taken classes at technical colleges in Russia. The majority of the students come from the armed forces and many focus on nuclear science, he said.





> The type of missiles Burmese students are studying at Bauman University could be configured to carry biological and chemical warfare agents.





> Sai Thein Win said in 2001 he was in a doctorate program in Bauman University's missile engines department. "There was one guy from North Korea, one guy from Iran, and me," said the defector. "The only guy who completed the degree in the end was the North Korean, so his rockets would be the ones flying tests over Japanese islands by now."



Basically, from 2001, to 2017 when North Korea has tested its Hwasong-15 ICBM, it took 16 years. Iran should follow soon. Both nations used the Russian RD-250 dual-combustors, single-turbopump, static 80 ton-force engine, to develop their own improved, single-combustor, single-turbopump, fully-gimballed Paektusan-1 engine.

There is only one possibility, with such a high number of trained rocketry specialists. Therefore Myanmar should also be able to soon test flight the reverse engineered YF-24B engine.

http://web.archive.org/web/20190926...nmar-officers-nuclear-science-missile-design/
http://archive.fo/yy17F

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheEunch

So I’ve been reading this post from https://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/2018/09/13/ma-sniper-development-continues-production-and-issue/

and in it it says that




by this it is referring to the MA sniper Hand guard and magazine appearing on the MA3 carbine.




is it true? And if so any photo evidence?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Not Myanmar related but this is something that we need to be aware of.
I might be wrong but this can be due to troops getting too much reliance on their expensive toys rather than their skills and another factor can be due to lack of intelligence? 
Really sad to see those lav25s getting burned by some random villagers.
We have alot to learn from this case.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Myanmar Police




__ https://www.facebook.com/








































MA rifle with an optical sight

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## polanski

Devilduck said:


> Basically a chinanize yak130?


Well It has more firepower than Yak-130. First of all, Yak doesn't have radar that can engage anything. L-15B has a PESA radar, can fire PL-10 and use LGB for ground targets. L-15B carry bombs like a conventional fighter aircraft. Bangladeshi idiot bought Yak-130 that doesn't mean you have to buy Yak.
L-15B and JL-10A are better than Yak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

polanski said:


> Well It has more firepower than Yak-130. First of all, Yak doesn't have radar that can engage anything. L-15B has a PESA radar, can fire PL-10 and use LGB for ground targets. L-15B carry bombs like a conventional fighter aircraft. Bangladeshi idiot bought Yak-130 that doesn't mean you have to buy Yak.
> L-15B and JL-10A are better than Yak.



You make an incorrect comparison, if you want the radar in the YAK-130 it is sufficient to request it.









https://i.imgur.com/nYosZqN.jpg


----------



## MINN

What Myanmar needs is drones a lot of good drones


----------



## TheEunch

HuaQing HR31 a HK416 clone. What do you guys think? A good gun to replace the MA series?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

MINN said:


> What Myanmar needs is drones a lot of good drones


A good drone combined with good laser guided munitions will be hell on earth for the receiving end. But the nature of our on-going COIN operation makes the use of those expensive toys questionable tho (Except for surveillance). It is not very worthy against some racially indoctrinated inbreds doing shoot and run and hide behind their minority status. But can be a good weapon system against high profile target. Yet again we need very top notch intelligence network to track those f***tards down.

There were leaked pictures of CH3 flooding this forum few moons back during laukking/mongkoe conflict. And some rebel supporting news reported the drone strike and stuffs under their butthurt tone. So we can judge we been utilizing those toys since past days.


----------



## MINN

Devilduck said:


> A good drone combined with good laser guided munitions will be hell on earth for the receiving end. But the nature of our on-going COIN operation makes the use of those expensive toys questionable tho (Except for surveillance). It is not very worthy against some racially indoctrinated inbreds doing shoot and run and hide behind their minority status. But can be a good weapon system against high profile target. Yet again we need very top notch intelligence network to track those f***tards down.
> 
> There were leaked pictures of CH3 flooding this forum few moons back during laukking/mongkoe conflict. And some rebel supporting news reported the drone strike and stuffs under their butthurt tone. So we can judge we been utilizing those toys since past days.


surveillance drones will be very useful for us. we can track those rebels and proof that the civilian are actually rebels in civilian clothes


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Did Israel really supply '100s' of Tanks to Myanmar or is it just a stupid propaganda news? I have seen similar news in other portals as well.

I thought the Tatmadaw will be getting T 90 or MBT3000 tanks. At least that's what many people speculated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

TheEunch said:


> View attachment 582238
> HuaQing HR31 a HK416 clone. What do you guys think? A good gun to replace the MA series?


Adopting whole new firearm platform for 300k + troops will not be easy and on the other hand our MA series can be moded to some extent. Can be a good option for SOTF tho.


----------



## polanski

Would Myanmar evaluate and explore the opportunity to get their hands on Vigorous Dragon. An in-depth look at J-10C. I guess J-10C is much better than JF-17, MiG-35 and Su-30MK2 especially the armaments package is much better than those you have currently. J-10C come close to F-16 Block 60. 
https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...na-meet-the-j-10-vigorous-dragon-fighter-jet/


----------



## Buddhistforlife

polanski said:


> Would Myanmar evaluate and explore the opportunity to get their hands on Vigorous Dragon. An in-depth look at J-10C. I guess J-10C is much better than JF-17, MiG-35 and Su-30MK2 especially the armaments package is much better than those you have currently. J-10C come close to F-16 Block 60.
> https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...na-meet-the-j-10-vigorous-dragon-fighter-jet/


Myanmar air Force needs 4th generation fighter jets both in high quantity and quality. Possibly SU 34 or Chengdu J-10C would be a good choice. Myanmar ambassador hinted at buying SU 57 but that would be Overkill. Also I don't think MAF needs a 5th generation jet at this moment. High quality 4th generation jets would be good enough.

However I would still support MAF buying SU 57 if they want to. Because quality wise MAF will become quite strong, if not quantitywise after acquiring SU 57


----------



## polanski

You need to prepare against landing craft of BA, here is the perfect ambush platform and missile system
https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...r-ii-missile-system-the-ultimate-tank-killer/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

polanski said:


> You need to prepare against landing craft of BA, here is the perfect ambush platform and missile system
> https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...r-ii-missile-system-the-ultimate-tank-killer/


Bangladesh army does not have sophisticated fleet of tanks and there is no need for additional anti tank missiles I believe. Myanmar army will be acquiring new tanks, possibly MBT3000 or T90 tanks in the coming future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

polanski said:


> You need to prepare against landing craft of BA, here is the perfect ambush platform and missile system
> https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...r-ii-missile-system-the-ultimate-tank-killer/


we have already prepared about that.  so dont worry.


----------



## TheEunch

Buddhistforlife said:


> Bangladesh army does not have sophisticated fleet of tanks and there is no need for additional anti tank missiles I believe. Myanmar army will be acquiring new tanks, possibly MBT3000 or T90 tanks in the coming future.


Source?


----------



## barjo

Buddhistforlife said:


> Bangladesh army does not have sophisticated fleet of tanks and there is no need for additional anti tank missiles I believe. Myanmar army will be acquiring new tanks, possibly MBT3000 or T90 tanks in the coming future.


Ukraine quite much invest on myanmar in BTR armoured car assembly, did you guys consider T-84 oplot to?


----------



## polanski

Devilduck said:


> Adopting whole new firearm platform for 300k + troops will not be easy and on the other hand our MA series can be moded to some extent. Can be a good option for SOTF tho.
> View attachment 582386


Buy Ukrainian RPC Fort 221 Rifle. RPC Fort is licensed production of Israeli Rifle. Highly accurate and best assault weapons. You may get TOT from either Israel or Ukraine.



barjo said:


> Ukraine quite much invest on myanmar in BTR armoured car assembly, did you guys consider T-84 oplot to?


T-84 with active protection system is great. Don't buy without APS. Tank without APS is useless these days.

You should collaborate with Ukraine and Israel to modernize your Army and Navy. Spend money on ToT than buy Russian junk. You might be get some goodies from Sweden and Italy. Italian Anti-ship missiles are world class and great for your navy. Buy Saab Swordfish and Global Eye.

https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2018/03/23/saab-swordfish-maritime-patrol-aircraft/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

polanski said:


> Buy Ukrainian RPC Fort 221 Rifle. RPC Fort is licensed production of Israeli Rifle. Highly accurate and best assault weapons. You may get TOT from either Israel or Ukraine.
> 
> 
> T-84 with active protection system is great. Don't buy without APS. Tank without APS is useless these days.
> 
> You should collaborate with Ukraine and Israel to modernize your Army and Navy. Spend money on ToT than buy Russian junk. You might be get some goodies from Sweden and Italy. Italian Anti-ship missiles are world class and great for your navy. Buy Saab Swordfish and Global Eye.
> 
> https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2018/03/23/saab-swordfish-maritime-patrol-aircraft/


the Tavor would be nice


----------



## sahureka2

barjo said:


> Ukraine quite much invest on myanmar in BTR armoured car assembly, did you guys consider T-84 oplot to?


You should ask the Thai military why they decided to change supplier


----------



## MINN

Could it be Myanmar since they did not want to mention names 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1052499475081711


----------



## barjo

sahureka2 said:


> You should ask the Thai military why they decided to change supplier


I ask in Myanmar section not Thai section by the way



polanski said:


> Buy Ukrainian RPC Fort 221 Rifle. RPC Fort is licensed production of Israeli Rifle. Highly accurate and best assault weapons. You may get TOT from either Israel or Ukraine.
> 
> 
> T-84 with active protection system is great. Don't buy without APS. Tank without APS is useless these days.
> 
> You should collaborate with Ukraine and Israel to modernize your Army and Navy. Spend money on ToT than buy Russian junk. You might be get some goodies from Sweden and Italy. Italian Anti-ship missiles are world class and great for your navy. Buy Saab Swordfish and Global Eye.
> 
> https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2018/03/23/saab-swordfish-maritime-patrol-aircraft/


Yes APS would be very usefull on tank batle this day, hope Myanmar army will have it instaled to on future MBT, very much like to see it different kind of MBT in south east asia


----------



## Devilduck

MINN said:


> the Tavor would be nice


Yeah that's what i was thinking about.
Pretty similar look but not sure about the performance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Another one on SU 57
https://nationalinterest.org/blog/b...sian-su-57e-stealth-fighters-are-coming-85786

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

MINN said:


> Another one on SU 57
> https://nationalinterest.org/blog/b...sian-su-57e-stealth-fighters-are-coming-85786



same article from Yahoo news.....

https://news.yahoo.com/attention-asia-more-russian-su-080000321.html


Is MAF seriously looking for SU-57 .....???


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Tagaung said:


> same article from Yahoo news.....
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/attention-asia-more-russian-su-080000321.html
> 
> 
> Is MAF seriously looking for SU-57 .....???


I don't know why are many members telling that SU57 would be an overkill for MAF? SU30 and SU57 are almost similar in terms of pricing. SU30's unit cost is 37 million while SU57's unit cost is 42 million.

Also I don't believe the MAF is buying SU57 just for show as @Aung Zaya mentioned. You never know when these baby's are needed. Myanmar is surrounded by hostile nations and internationally too it is receiving hostility especially from USA and the west.

If you don't want your country to become another Yugoslavia or Soviet Union then you must have a powerful conventional army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PeacefulWar

Buddhistforlife said:


> Myanmar is surrounded by hostile nations and internationally too it is receiving hostility especially from USA and the west.


Just curious, what hostile nations? I tot there was no war for long time in that area?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

https://militarywatchmagazine.com/article/myanmar-could-be-the-su-57-s-first-export-client-reports

Su 57 again


----------



## Buddhistforlife

PeacefulWar said:


> Just curious, what hostile nations? I tot there was no war for long time in that area?


Bangladesh and Thailand. Also the current rohingya issue will make things more complex.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Buddhistforlife said:


> Bangladesh and Thailand. Also the current rohingya issue will make things more complex.


We are good with thailand it would be more like Bangladesh and maybe China


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MINN said:


> We are good with thailand it would be more like Bangladesh and maybe China


China?? Dude Myanmar is currently a Chinese satellite state. The Tatmadaw is heavily pro Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

tarpitz said:


> https://militarywatchmagazine.com/article/myanmar-could-be-the-su-57-s-first-export-client-reports
> 
> Su 57 again


Myanmar must have a strong conventional army. People who say that Myanmar buying Su 57 would be an overkill and Myanmar do not need to spend a lot on military don't know the geopolitical position of Myanmar. 

Myanmar, like North Korea and Pakistan must have a strong army otherwise there is a high chance that it would disintegrate just like Soviet Union and Yugoslavia. 

Of course the economy, healthcare, education and infrastructure should also be developed and that's why I'm not advocating Myanmar to make nuclear weapons. Myanmar is now an open country and with increased FDI and wise military spending, the country can improve economy, healthcare, education while having a good conventional force.


----------



## polanski

There are some serious discussion whether to support Myanmar economically, politically and militarily to counter China. If things goes according to plan then Myanmar may be the beneficiary of the "counter china" policy. 
Having said that F-16V Block 70 and NASAMS II cannot be ruled out for Myanmar. Currently, there will close monitoring and cooperation between Myanmar and the west. I'm assuming we put Rohingya issues on rest for now. It's over and forgotten.



Devilduck said:


> Yeah that's what i was thinking about.
> Pretty similar look but not sure about the performance.


Tavor is a high performing rifle. No doubt about that. The most important thing is Tavor is not a Russian junk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Imagine officially seeing tavor in our troops hand. Poor isreal will suffer media attack by those 'Isreal/burmese hating' medias. When we first received the first batch of super dvora boats, those aljazeera, bbc type of autictics go full retard as though we just bought a nuclear weapon lol. The whole new era of autism we are living in.


----------



## polanski

Devilduck said:


> Imagine officially seeing tavor in our troops hand. Poor isreal will suffer media attack by those 'Isreal/burmese hating' medias. When we first received the first batch of super dvora boats, those aljazeera, bbc type of autictics go full retard as though we just bought a nuclear weapon lol. The whole new era of autism we are living in.


Look I don't think there is an issue now. American has some different opinions but South China Sea situation changed a lot. America won't take sides on Bangladesh-Myanmar situation as long as America can stop or delay Chinese dominance in Bay of Bengal. Roads and Belts are totally BS. China is actually playing military game under the hood.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

polanski said:


> There are some serious discussion whether to support Myanmar economically, politically and militarily to counter China. If things goes according to plan then Myanmar may be the beneficiary of the "counter china" policy.
> Having said that F-16V Block 70 and NASAMS II cannot be ruled out for Myanmar. Currently, there will close monitoring and cooperation between Myanmar and the west. I'm assuming we put Rohingya issues on rest for now. It's over and forgotten.
> 
> 
> Tavor is a high performing rifle. No doubt about that. The most important thing is Tavor is not a Russian junk.


The rohingya issue is a lost cause. No one in Bangladesh gives two cents about the rohingya issue now. Bangladeshi citizens are more concerned about India and have lost interest in the rohingya crisis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

Buddhistforlife said:


> The rohingya issue is a lost cause. No one in Bangladesh gives two cents about the rohingya issue now. Bangladeshi citizens are more concerned about India and have lost interest in the rohingya crisis.


Globally no one has any interest on Rohingya. Syrian Conflict is on television 24x7. I doubt anyone care about Rohingya. The west is more concerned about Chinese influence than Rohingya. Bangladesh has to deal with Rohingya. Soon Rohingya will get Bangladeshi citizenship. We can put Rohingya to the rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Buddhistforlife said:


> I don't know why are many members telling that SU57 would be an overkill for MAF? SU30 and SU57 are almost similar in terms of pricing. SU30's unit cost is 37 million while SU57's unit cost is 42 million.
> 
> Also I don't believe the MAF is buying SU57 just for show as @Aung Zaya mentioned. You never know when these baby's are needed. Myanmar is surrounded by hostile nations and internationally too it is receiving hostility especially from USA and the west.
> 
> If you don't want your country to become another Yugoslavia or Soviet Union then you must have a powerful conventional army.



Well. we cant decide by see initial cost alone. there always have *initial cost, operation cost , infrastructure cost, training cost and importantly maintenance cost.* Su57 initial cost may be the same with Su-35. however, the other expenses will be not. another problem is our limited budget. with tiny 2.5 billion budget , how come we can operate 5 th gen fighters effectively by maintaining another huge fleet of 32 x MiG29 , 6 x JF-17 , 6 x Su-30 , 12 x yak-130 30++ x K-8. many other transport planes , many types of heli are not even counted. Guys, we need intensive training a lot when new type of hardware is inducted. Inducting advanced Su-57 will surely be nothing but financial crisis. In fact , we already have a strong AF within the region. Instead of 5th Gen Su-57, i would prefer new type of Subs and frigates for navy and good equipments for infantry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> Well. we cant decide by see initial cost alone. there always have *initial cost, operation cost , infrastructure cost, training cost and importantly maintenance cost.* Su57 initial cost may be the same with Su-35. however, the other expenses will be not. another problem is our limited budget. with tiny 2.5 billion budget , how come we can operate 5 th gen fighters effectively by maintaining another huge fleet of 32 x MiG29 , 6 x JF-17 , 6 x Su-30 , 12 x yak-130 30++ x K-8. many other transport planes , many types of heli are not even counted. Guys, we need intensive training a lot when new type of hardware is inducted. Inducting advanced Su-57 will surely be nothing but financial crisis. In fact , we already have a strong AF within the region. Instead of 5th Gen Su-57, i would prefer new type of Subs and frigates for navy and good equipments for infantry.


Agreed.I think MAF can buy other cheap but effective 4th generation fighter jets like Chnegdu J-10C from China, SU 34 or JF 17 block 3 when it's made.

But the army and Navy also needs some attention. The fleet of tanks of the Myanmar ground forces should be restructured. Buy MBT3000 and T90 tanks and scrap some of the old Chinese tanks like T69.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

I'm assuming Russia is running press rumours that Myanmar will buy Su-57E.

https://nationalinterest.org/blog/b...sian-su-57e-stealth-fighters-are-coming-85786

Bangladesh is the loser and dumbest idiots. Try to organize a MRCA competition get feedback from Lockheed Martin about F-16V Block 70


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> Well. we cant decide by see initial cost alone. there always have *initial cost, operation cost , infrastructure cost, training cost and importantly maintenance cost.* Su57 initial cost may be the same with Su-35. however, the other expenses will be not. another problem is our limited budget. with tiny 2.5 billion budget , how come we can operate 5 th gen fighters effectively by maintaining another huge fleet of 32 x MiG29 , 6 x JF-17 , 6 x Su-30 , 12 x yak-130 30++ x K-8. many other transport planes , many types of heli are not even counted. Guys, we need intensive training a lot when new type of hardware is inducted. Inducting advanced Su-57 will surely be nothing but financial crisis. In fact , we already have a strong AF within the region. Instead of 5th Gen Su-57, i would prefer new type of Subs and frigates for navy and good equipments for infantry.


@Aung Zaya You also forgot to tell that the tatmadaw placed an order for more SU 30 aircrafts and also the MAF bought additional JF 17 twin seater aircrafts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

Aircraft and new tanks are good and all but it’s about time the average infantry man get decent protective gear and weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Buddhistforlife

polanski said:


> There are some serious discussion whether to support Myanmar economically, politically and militarily to counter China. If things goes according to plan then Myanmar may be the beneficiary of the "counter china" policy.
> Having said that F-16V Block 70 and NASAMS II cannot be ruled out for Myanmar. Currently, there will close monitoring and cooperation between Myanmar and the west. I'm assuming we put Rohingya issues on rest for now. It's over and forgotten.
> 
> 
> Tavor is a high performing rifle. No doubt about that. The most important thing is Tavor is not a Russian junk.


May I ask you which country are you from brother? If you are from the USA then I have some discussions with you regarding American weapons especially the F16.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Aung Zaya said:


> Well. we cant decide by see initial cost alone. there always have *initial cost, operation cost , infrastructure cost, training cost and importantly maintenance cost.* Su57 initial cost may be the same with Su-35. however, the other expenses will be not. another problem is our limited budget. with tiny 2.5 billion budget , how come we can operate 5 th gen fighters effectively by maintaining another huge fleet of 32 x MiG29 , 6 x JF-17 , 6 x Su-30 , 12 x yak-130 30++ x K-8. many other transport planes , many types of heli are not even counted. Guys, we need intensive training a lot when new type of hardware is inducted. Inducting advanced Su-57 will surely be nothing but financial crisis. In fact , we already have a strong AF within the region. Instead of 5th Gen Su-57, i would prefer new type of Subs and frigates for navy and good equipments for infantry.


Straight to the point.
Maintaining those expensive toys will be pain in the a** for us. 
I would set up new basic military training facility with top notch training gadgets and upgrade all troops capabilities.
At the end of the day those troops are the backbone of our standard army dream.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

polanski said:


> There are some serious discussion whether to support Myanmar economically, politically and militarily to counter China. If things goes according to plan then Myanmar may be the beneficiary of the "counter china" policy.
> Having said that F-16V Block 70 and NASAMS II cannot be ruled out for Myanmar. Currently, there will close monitoring and cooperation between Myanmar and the west. I'm assuming we put Rohingya issues on rest for now. It's over and forgotten.
> 
> 
> Tavor is a high performing rifle. No doubt about that. The most important thing is Tavor is not a Russian junk.



i doubt Myanmar will get any military assistance from the US soon. At least not overt ones such as providing weapons. Prehaps covert training and such to counter China could be possible. The US need to justify that China is a big enough threat to their people and constitution that the Rohingya is an issue that they can ignore to start providing overt military assistance like they did to Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> Straight to the point.
> Maintaining those expensive toys will be pain in the a** for us.
> I would set up new basic military training facility with top notch training gadgets and upgrade all troops capabilities.
> At the end of the day those troops are the backbone of our standard army dream.


true. bro we should save those money for infantry. Even a few hundreds million dollars can fulfill our every infantry man's dreams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

Myanmar Ambassador to Russia says Myanmar will buy Su-57E. Here you go https://militarywatchmagazine.com/article/myanmar-could-be-the-su-57-s-first-export-client-reports


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> Well. we cant decide by see initial cost alone. there always have *initial cost, operation cost , infrastructure cost, training cost and importantly maintenance cost.* Su57 initial cost may be the same with Su-35. however, the other expenses will be not. another problem is our limited budget. with tiny 2.5 billion budget , how come we can operate 5 th gen fighters effectively by maintaining another huge fleet of 32 x MiG29 , 6 x JF-17 , 6 x Su-30 , 12 x yak-130 30++ x K-8. many other transport planes , many types of heli are not even counted. Guys, we need intensive training a lot when new type of hardware is inducted. Inducting advanced Su-57 will surely be nothing but financial crisis. In fact , we already have a strong AF within the region. Instead of 5th Gen Su-57, i would prefer new type of Subs and frigates for navy and good equipments for infantry.


@Aung Zaya Myanmar does not have a strong air force in the region yet. Third generation Chinese jets Chengdu J 7 and Nanchang A 5 form most of your air crafts. MAF will become a big air force in entire ASEAN if they buy Su 57. 

Also I believe the military leaders of the tatmadaw especially Senior General Min Aung Hlaing are smart enough and knows what they are doing. So relax.


----------



## rapster88

Aside from 5th gen rumors, are Pakis still supplying us for JF17 and the parts? I read somewhere that the deal had been broken for some reason. 

And I think we have 6 in the inventory now?4 single seats and 2 twin seats if I’m not mistaken.


----------



## MINN

rapster88 said:


> Aside from 5th gen rumors, are Pakis still supplying us for JF17 and the parts? I read somewhere that the deal had been broken for some reason.
> 
> And I think we have 6 in the inventory now?4 single seats and 2 twin seats if I’m not mistaken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

rapster88 said:


> Aside from 5th gen rumors, are Pakis still supplying us for JF17 and the parts? I read somewhere that the deal had been broken for some reason.
> 
> And I think we have 6 in the inventory now?4 single seats and 2 twin seats if I’m not mistaken.


China will.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

How is your relationship with Turkey, Sweden, Australia and South Korea? Political and Military wise?


----------



## Aung Zaya

polanski said:


> How is your relationship with Turkey, Sweden, Australia and South Korea? Political and Military wise?


we are good with Aussie and SK. no relationship with the others


----------



## Tagaung

polanski said:


> How is your relationship with Turkey, Sweden, Australia and South Korea? Political and Military wise?


South Korea even sold Myanmar navy LPD amid the sanction. So military relations between SK and MM are really strong.

https://www.asiapacificdefensejournal.com/2019/09/landing-platform-dock-for-myanmar.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Tagaung said:


> South Korea even sold Myanmar navy LPD amid the sanction. So military relations between SK and MM are really strong.
> 
> https://www.asiapacificdefensejournal.com/2019/09/landing-platform-dock-for-myanmar.html
> 
> View attachment 583202


Australia gives military trainings


----------



## MINN

the new FY has started and DoD got 2.2 billion so news of new equipments are about to come so I'm hoping for a lot of great new toys and maybe Su 57 will be one of them


----------



## DANGER-ZONE

MINN said:


> View attachment 583109



Woah ... way to go wise guy (Y)
First Myanmar JFT were produced in PAC as well.
R-3 & R-1 "Ruby" parts were spotted in assembly line in some video.
Second, why would Pakistan even try to stop its sale when we are getting 50% share and knowing that it would be a pain in Bangladesh's "dash".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tagaung

MINN said:


> Australia gives military trainings


they dont give real combat training just some classes on ethics and human rights. they are just PR programs to make their politician looks good on media.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

Will the west go nuts if we buy japanese toys? Kawasaki OH1 seems decent light attack helicopter.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

They would go retarded lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

During his recent visit to Japan Sr Gen Min Aung Hlaing met Myanmar officers attending post graduate courses in IUJ.
Every year we send about 30 officers to International University of Japan for MSc and PhD degree.
This is also a part of defence modernization programme.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheEunch

Good to get back the Nihon spirit from the forefathers of the Tatmadaw that did the same decades ago. Japan is the ideal role model from Myanmar with strong traditions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

TheEunch said:


> Good to get back the Nihon spirit from the forefathers of the Tatmadaw that did the same decades ago. Japan is the ideal role model from Myanmar with strong traditions.


the mordern Myanmar Military started form the Japanese

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Min Aung Hlaing visit to JSDF Base

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Happy Tadingyut comrades. 
Wish u all good time with family and loved ones.
Enjoy the long holidays. XD

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> Happy Tadingyut comrades.
> Wish u all good time with family and loved ones.
> Enjoy the long holidays. XD



Happy Thadingyut bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## polanski

TheEunch said:


> They would go retarded lmao


Things are changed. Why do you think America is changing policy, at least refrain from harsher sanctions. There are divisions among advisors of US Government on how to deal with China. Some wanted to sale military weapons to Myanmar and some suggested otherwise. If China builds off shore container terminal in Myanmar I am sure Japan, India and USA will react.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

polanski said:


> Things are changed. Why do you think America is changing policy, at least refrain from harsher sanctions. There are divisions among advisors of US Government on how to deal with China. Some wanted to sale military weapons to Myanmar and some suggested otherwise. If China builds off shore container terminal in Myanmar I am sure Japan, India and USA will react.



Oh yeah they would react a lot more than currently for sure. Just look at India when China started kyaukphyu Harbour


----------



## polanski

Skif ATGM that will destroy Bangladeshi tank, armor vehicle and landing craft. 
https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2019/10/14/aselsan-ukroboronprom-jointly-develop-skif-atgm/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> View attachment 584711
> 
> View attachment 584712
> 
> 
> View attachment 584713
> 
> View attachment 584714


How lucky they are.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

Friday Treat for Myanmar Army. Have a wonderful weekend!
https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2019/10/15/bangladesh-army-the-thief-in-green-uniform/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Devilduck

polanski said:


> Friday Treat for Myanmar Army. Have a wonderful weekend!
> https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2019/10/15/bangladesh-army-the-thief-in-green-uniform/


The whole planet would be grateful if they invest in proper birthcontrol system with those stolen money LMAO.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

This is just too strange fishing up millions of dollars of ICE in the ocean.
https://www.nst.com.my/node/531778/amp


----------



## tarpitz

At least 8 vessels including LPD and Kilo will be commissioned on this year navy day.

First batch of Su 30SME are also goung to perform fly pass on the 75th Armed Forces Day.

Big days are coming.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MINN

tarpitz said:


> At least 8 vessels including LPD and Kilo will be commissioned on this year navy day.
> 
> First batch of Su 30SME are also goung to perform fly pass on the 75th Armed Forces Day.
> 
> Big days are coming.


Anything about Tanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

tarpitz said:


> At least 8 vessels including LPD and Kilo will be commissioned on this year navy day.
> 
> First batch of Su 30SME are also goung to perform fly pass on the 75th Armed Forces Day.
> 
> Big days are coming.


Sea shield 2020 is going to be lit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rapster88

tarpitz said:


> At least 8 vessels including LPD and Kilo will be commissioned on this year navy day.
> 
> First batch of Su 30SME are also goung to perform fly pass on the 75th Armed Forces Day.
> 
> Big days are coming.




Super excited to see those birds.

Imagine doing a fly-by salute to C-in-C with the cobra maneuver.


----------



## MINN

Myanmar to attend MADEX-2019 in Korea
Also is that a Navy SEAL Trident on his chest.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1106084319597854

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> Myanmar to attend MADEX-2019 in Korea
> Also is that a Navy SEAL Trident on his chest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1106084319597854


MN will receive the LPD during te MN chief trip to Korea.

F 14 and 773 are also in Vishkapatnam to join India Myanmar Naval Ex 2019 IMNEX 2019. After the exercise, they escort the Kilo sub to Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

tarpitz said:


> MN will receive the LPD during te MN chief trip to Korea.
> 
> F 14 and 773 are also in Vishkapatnam to join India Myanmar Naval Ex 2019 IMNEX 2019. After the exercise, they escort the Kilo sub to Myanmar.


Can't waite to see the kilo sub coming up the Yangon river

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

Any of u know what gun this is? And is this just a for show gun or is it going to be in combat use?


----------



## TheEunch

Oh yeah and I wanted to ask, since yakeda manufactures in Myanmar now, how much more expensive would it be equip our troops with yakeda equipment?






Yakeda water bladder:US$10.88






yakeda boots: US$25






yakeda plate carrier: US$15







Yakeda drop leg pouch: US$5







Yakeda 24hour pack: US$13







Combat shirt: US$9

Helmet + level 3 armor plates: US$300-400 (estimation from market prices)

MA Rifle: US$300 (estimation)

uniform and Misc(ammo pouches and hats) : US$50-US$60

total cost for one infantry man: (highest price): around US$800

total cost for reequipping entire armed forces: 300 000(estimated number of troops) x US$800 = US$251,100,000

how much is the cost difference to equip individual soldiers now (???)and this new setup(US$800-900)

Keep in mind proper plate carriers from yakeda can go up to only US$30-40 and those are the full body heavy armor kind.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

IMNEX 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

TheEunch said:


> View attachment 585673
> Any of u know what gun this is? And is this just a for show gun or is it going to be in combat use?


That is a attachment on a pistol

more JF 17. It says wehave 18 but I thought we bought 16

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

TheEunch said:


> View attachment 585673
> Any of u know what gun this is? And is this just a for show gun or is it going to be in combat use?


Looks like some sort of conversion kit attached to MA5mk2.
Good to see low profile interesting stuffs are slowly taking place in our arsenal.


----------



## Devilduck

Somewhat similar to this?


----------



## TheEunch

Ye


Devilduck said:


> Somewhat similar to this?
> View attachment 585733


yeah I just realised after careful examination


----------



## MINN

From last year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> From last year
> View attachment 586078
> 
> View attachment 586079


ToT of KS 1B in Myanmar.


----------



## ghost250

*Myanmar rebels kidnap over 40 police, soldiers in Rakhine: Army*

*http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/arti...idnap-over-40-police-soldiers-in-Rakhine-Army*

YANGON — Ethnic Rakhine rebels took more than 40 police officers and soldiers hostage in a brazen raid on a ferry on Saturday, Myanmar's military said, the latest flare-up in the restive western region.

The military has deployed thousands of troops to try to crush Arakan Army insurgents in the state, where the ethnic group is fighting for more autonomy for Rakhine Buddhists.

But the AA has inflicted a heavy toll through violent raids, kidnappings and improvised explosive devices.

On Saturday morning rebels in concealed positions on a river bank shot at a ferry carrying off-duty police and soldiers north from the state capital, forcing it to dock, military spokesperson Zaw Min Tun said.

"More than 10 soldiers from the army, about 30 police and two staff from the prison department" were among the more than 40 passengers forced to disembark before being taken away, he said.

Authorities were using helicopters in their pursuit of the rebels, and had spotted a large contingent crossing a river, he added.

The Arakan Army could not immediately be reached for comment.

The flare-up comes less than two weeks after suspected rebels disguised as a sports team stormed a bus and abducted dozens of firefighters and civilians in Rakhine.

Tens of thousands have been displaced in the state due to the fighting.

Rakhine is the same area where the military drove out more than 740,000 Rohingya Muslims in a 2017 campaign UN investigators have called genocide.

Rights groups have accused soldiers of committing war crimes including extrajudicial killings in its fresh campaign against the Arakan Army.

But monitors have also singled out the rebels for alleged abuses.

Both sides have rebuffed accusations as violence has continued in an area largely sealed off to independent media. — AFP


----------



## rapster88

shourov323 said:


> *Myanmar rebels kidnap over 40 police, soldiers in Rakhine: Army*
> 
> *http://www.saudigazette.com.sa/arti...idnap-over-40-police-soldiers-in-Rakhine-Army*
> 
> YANGON — Ethnic Rakhine rebels took more than 40 police officers and soldiers hostage in a brazen raid on a ferry on Saturday, Myanmar's military said, the latest flare-up in the restive western region.
> 
> The military has deployed thousands of troops to try to crush Arakan Army insurgents in the state, where the ethnic group is fighting for more autonomy for Rakhine Buddhists.
> 
> But the AA has inflicted a heavy toll through violent raids, kidnappings and improvised explosive devices.
> 
> On Saturday morning rebels in concealed positions on a river bank shot at a ferry carrying off-duty police and soldiers north from the state capital, forcing it to dock, military spokesperson Zaw Min Tun said.
> 
> "More than 10 soldiers from the army, about 30 police and two staff from the prison department" were among the more than 40 passengers forced to disembark before being taken away, he said.
> 
> Authorities were using helicopters in their pursuit of the rebels, and had spotted a large contingent crossing a river, he added.
> 
> The Arakan Army could not immediately be reached for comment.
> 
> The flare-up comes less than two weeks after suspected rebels disguised as a sports team stormed a bus and abducted dozens of firefighters and civilians in Rakhine.
> 
> Tens of thousands have been displaced in the state due to the fighting.
> 
> Rakhine is the same area where the military drove out more than 740,000 Rohingya Muslims in a 2017 campaign UN investigators have called genocide.
> 
> Rights groups have accused soldiers of committing war crimes including extrajudicial killings in its fresh campaign against the Arakan Army.
> 
> But monitors have also singled out the rebels for alleged abuses.
> 
> Both sides have rebuffed accusations as violence has continued in an area largely sealed off to independent media. — AFP



I like how you show up on such occasions only. Must be obsessed. Lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tagaung

MINN said:


> From last year
> View attachment 586078
> 
> View attachment 586079


this is supposedly test-fire video of Ks-1M missile. rumors say it has a greater range than 75 km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Tagaung said:


> this is supposedly test-fire video of Ks-1M missile. rumors say it has a greater range than 75 km.


those are difinatly myanmar soilders

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rapster88

From recent Rescue Ops in Rakhine, we can see the Hinds are actively using Flare dispensers as well as Heat dispenser for heat seeking SAM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

rapster88 said:


> I like how you show up on such occasions only. Must be obsessed. Lol.


Some sort of autism lmao.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

rapster88 said:


> I like how you show up on such occasions only. Must be obsessed. Lol.



Imagine a guy that hates India, but brags about his Indian motorcycle.

That's all you need to know about this one

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghost250

Devilduck said:


> Some sort of autism lmao.


https://www.irrawaddy.com/news/burm...-attacks-army-convoy-northern-shan-state.html
now cry me a river... ohh,u want more??
nd talk about autism ...lol...





*Dozens dead after Myanmar’s army shoots and sinks boats carrying its own kidnapped troops, say rebels*

https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...tage-boats-sink-kidnap-rohingya-a9173266.html

*Several dozen people have died after Myanmar’s army shot at and sank boats carrying its own kidnapped troops, ethnic rebels have said.*

The Arakan Army, a insurgent group in the turbulent Rakhine state, said government forces had opened fire on three of its vessels carrying abducted soldiers, police and civilian officials


Myanmar's information ministry confirmed 58 people had been taking hostage by about 30 Arakan fighters who boarded a ferry carrying 165 civilian passengers and about 50 off-duty security personnel from Rakhine's capital, Sittwe, on Saturday....


----------



## Devilduck

shourov323 said:


> https://www.irrawaddy.com/news/burm...-attacks-army-convoy-northern-shan-state.html
> now cry me a river... ohh,u want more??
> nd talk about autism ...lol...
> View attachment 586423
> 
> 
> *Dozens dead after Myanmar’s army shoots and sinks boats carrying its own kidnapped troops, say rebels*
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...tage-boats-sink-kidnap-rohingya-a9173266.html
> 
> *Several dozen people have died after Myanmar’s army shot at and sank boats carrying its own kidnapped troops, ethnic rebels have said.*
> 
> The Arakan Army, a insurgent group in the turbulent Rakhine state, said government forces had opened fire on three of its vessels carrying abducted soldiers, police and civilian officials
> 
> 
> Myanmar's information ministry confirmed 58 people had been taking hostage by about 30 Arakan fighters who boarded a ferry carrying 165 civilian passengers and about 50 off-duty security personnel from Rakhine's capital, Sittwe, on Saturday....


Taking referencing only on the reported news and pretending to be smart and shit? LOL. Maybe worse than autism. Probably due to excessive inbreding. LMAO
Please tell ur fellow country men to invest in proper birth control system dude.


----------



## Aung Zaya

shourov323 said:


> Dozens dead after Myanmar’s army shoots and sinks boats carrying its own kidnapped troops, say rebels


lol that one reported based on rebel talking shits and this is kind of their propaganda tools whenever they faced many casualties in their sides. lol

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## polanski

An in-depth look at Sino-Pakistani JF-17 https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2019/10/28/pac-cac-jf-17-thunder-multi-role-combat-aircraft/


----------



## MINN

the Navy day is coming and I just want to know if there any info on Fridges or corvettes


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> the Navy day is coming and I just want to know if there any info on Fridges or corvettes


no frigate and corvette. but LPD will feature.


----------



## tarpitz

New vessels going to be commissioned on the Navy Day are . . .

1 × Makassar class LPD
1 × Kilo submarine
1 × 80m OPV 
2 × 63m ASW FAC
1 × 49m FAC
1 × 65m floating dock
2 × 28m Riverine Patrol Craft
1 × Trooper carrier AP-02
Some LCM and LCU

Long awaited 135 m frigate will be launched around 2020 Armed Forces Day and commissioned on 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

US to urge more of its companies to invest in Myanmar
https://www.mmtimes.com/news/us-urge-more-its-companies-invest-myanmar.html



tarpitz said:


> New vessels going to be commissioned on the Navy Day are . . .
> 
> 1 × Makassar class LPD
> 1 × Kilo submarine
> 1 × 80m OPV
> 2 × 63m ASW FAC
> 1 × 49m FAC
> 1 × 65m floating dock
> 2 × 28m Riverine Patrol Craft
> 1 × Trooper carrier AP-02
> Some LCM and LCU
> 
> Long awaited 135 m frigate will be launched around 2020 Armed Forces and commissioned on 2021.


finally...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tagaung

Aung Zaya said:


> US to urge more of its companies to invest in Myanmar
> https://www.mmtimes.com/news/us-urge-more-its-companies-invest-myanmar.html
> 
> 
> finally...




it means US-Myanmar relations are starting to normalize after the R... crisis. 



tarpitz said:


> 2 × 63m ASW FAC



is this gonna be our new Submarine chaser?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

This is just too cool.
Security exercises for the ASEAN summit Bangkok 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=585706805510234

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devilduck

MINN said:


> This is just too cool.
> Security exercises for the ASEAN summit Bangkok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=585706805510234


The benefits of having US alliance. All the cool gadgets and well trained troops.


----------



## MINN

I think we are about to export DI made weapons now. How far we have gone.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1114576412081978

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tagaung

MINN said:


> I think we are about to export DI made weapons now. How far we have gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1114576412081978










the event starts at 18 November 2019.

http://apps.informamarkets-info.com/exhlist/AsianDefense-2019/en/default.aspx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Tagaung said:


> View attachment 587179
> 
> 
> 
> the event starts at 18 November 2019.
> 
> http://apps.informamarkets-info.com/exhlist/AsianDefense-2019/en/default.aspx


I live in Bangkok so I wish I could go

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

2 November 2019
LPD 1501 Moattama visited the Russian port of Vladivostok, in the attached article 20 photos. Who knows, maybe he will return home after loading the weapons systems purchased in the Russian Federation
https://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2019/11/02/185136/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Devilduck

I wish i could give heart react in this forum lmao.


sahureka2 said:


> 2 November 2019
> LPD 1501 Moattama visited the Russian port of Vladivostok, in the attached article 20 photos. Who knows, maybe he will return home after loading the weapons systems purchased in the Russian Federation
> https://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2019/11/02/185136/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

sahureka2 said:


> 2 November 2019
> LPD 1501 Moattama visited the Russian port of Vladivostok, in the attached article 20 photos. Who knows, maybe he will return home after loading the weapons systems purchased in the Russian Federation
> https://www.newsvl.ru/vlad/2019/11/02/185136/


Thanks for sharing bro


----------



## tarpitz

We are getting LPD while our western neighbour is receiving secondhand frigates.
After completing the extension of Thilawa Naval Dockyard, MN would be able to reverse engineer LPDs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

close up of UMS Moattama. Also, what is that ship Inside?
Link to video https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/content/20191121417-fYUqJ.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> close up of UMS Moattama. Also, what is that ship Inside?
> Link to video https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/content/20191121417-fYUqJ.html
> View attachment 587392
> 
> View attachment 587393
> 
> View attachment 587394


It carries 2 LCUs.


----------



## MINN

Inside the ship 



























tarpitz said:


> It carries 2 LCUs.


Is it also built in south korea

DSA




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1183895395306186


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> Inside the ship
> View attachment 587397
> 
> View attachment 587398
> 
> View attachment 587399
> 
> View attachment 587400
> 
> View attachment 587401
> 
> View attachment 587402
> 
> 
> 
> Is it also built in south korea
> 
> DSA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1183895395306186


Yes. Those 23 metre LCU are also part of the deal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=130425805035938


----------



## MINN

Myanmar Armored corps learning to operate T 90 and training for other Tank related subjects in India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

MINN said:


> Myanmar Armored corps learning to operate T 90 and training for other Tank related subjects in India



Good to see. India - Myanmar cooperation should keep increasing and developing more

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

Search for:
NewsBurmaPoliticsEthnic IssuesAsiaWorldBusinessEconomyMoney
OpinionEditorialCommentaryGuest ColumnAnalysisCartoonsLettersIn PersonInterviewProfileDateline
LifestyleTravelFoodFashion & DesignCultureArtsHeritageBooks
SpecialsWomen & GenderOn This DayFrom the ArchiveFeaturesPhoto EssaysPhotosVideosElectionsElection 2015ContactCareersBurmese VersionDonate
9 September 2019Myo Pa Pa San
Business
*Korea-Myanmar Industrial Complex to Begin Construction This Year*
Korean President Moon Jae-in (right) walks alongside Yangon Region U Phyo Min Thein while visiting Myanmar in the first week of September 2019. / Htet Wai / The Irrawaddy

3.6k


YANGON—The Korea-Myanmar joint industrial complex, the first of its kind in economic cooperation between the Korean and Myanmar governments, will begin construction this year in Hlegu Township, Yangon Region, according to Myanmar Investment Commission (MIC) Director U Thant Sin Lwin.


“This is the first cooperation between the Korean and Myanmar governments,” he said during a press conference at the Directorate of Investment and Company Administration in Yangon on Thursday.

The industrial zone will be implemented in two phases with the first running from 2019 to 2021 and the second from 2022 to 2024.

The Korea-Myanmar Industrial Complex Development Co, a 40-40-20 joint venture between Myanmar’s Ministry of Construction, the Korea Land and Housing Corporation and Global Sae-A Co Ltd, will implement the project.

The project is valued at US$110 million (167.9 billion kyats), with the first phase alone worth $48.5 million, according to a proposal submitted to the MIC.

“The MIC approved phase one in February,” said U Thant Sin Lwin, adding that the MIC has not yet received a proposal for the second phase.

Korean President Moon Jae-in during his recent visit to Myanmar said the industrial complex will include garment, textile, construction, telecommunications and other manufacturing factories.

Aside from local companies, around 200 Korean companies are expected to invest in the complex, which will focus on the production of export goods.

The idea for the complex came about after the Joint Committee on Economic Cooperation of Myanmar and South Korea agreed to boost trade between the two countries in June 2013.

Korea has made $3.9 billion worth of investments in 177 businesses in the manufacturing, infrastructure, service and construction sectors in Myanmar.

“Korea is a crucial investment and trading partner for us. It is the sixth largest investor out of 50 countries that have invested in Myanmar,” said President of the Union of Myanmar Federation of Chambers of Commerce and Industry U Zaw Min Win.

“The bilateral trade value is $1 billion, so we support Korean projects, including the Yangon-Dala Bridge project and the industrial complex project,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

https://www.mmtimes.com/news/no-withdrawal-south-korean-investors-says-mic.html

*South Korean businesses in Myanmar will not be moving their operations to Bangladesh, U Thant Sin Lwin, secretary of the Myanmar Investment Commission (MIC), said on Wednesday.*

Based on statements by the Bangladesh Economic Zone Authority (BEZA) and Korea Industrial Complex Co Ltd (KIC), Bangladeshi news dailies recently reported that South Korean businesses invested in Myanmar wanted to move to Bangladesh.




“There are no cases at all of South Korean investors returning MIC permits and moving out of Myanmar. In fact, interest among South Korean investors in Myanmar has been mounting,” U Thant Sin Lwin said.






According to Bangladeshi papers, about 100 South Korean businesses in Myanmar wanted to move to Bangladesh due to shortcomings in industrial zones in the country. The newspapers appeared to be quoting a news source from the Bangladesh Economic Zone Authority (BEZA). The Bangladeshi news reports stated that Korea Industrial Complex Co Ltd (KIC), which is working on industrial zones of Myanmar, will establish such zones in Bangladesh.

Although KIC is registered in Myanmar, it has not started operations yet, said U Thant Sin Lwin. “We met with KIC officials in July. They came to Myanmar to inquire about establishing industrial zones in Myanmar. We haven’t done any work with them yet,” said U Thant Sin Lwin. 

When the Commercial Attache’ of the Embassy of the Republic of Korea in Myanmar was asked about the news reports November 6 from Bangladesh, the attache’ replied that the reports were “just a rumour”, U Thant Sin Lwin said.





At present there are already two industrial zones with South Korean participation in Myanmar: the Korea-Myanmar Industrial Zone established by Myanmar and South Korean governments, and another set up by a private company, said U Thant Zin Lwin.

South Korea is Myanmar’s sixth-largest foreign investor and it has to-date invested US$3.9 billion in 179 businesses in Myanmar, according to the Directorate of Investment and Company Administration (DICA). 

South Korea has invested mainly in the oil & gas sector and production businesses in Myanmar. – _Translated_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

MINN said:


> https://www.mmtimes.com/news/no-withdrawal-south-korean-investors-says-mic.html
> 
> *South Korean businesses in Myanmar will not be moving their operations to Bangladesh, U Thant Sin Lwin, secretary of the Myanmar Investment Commission (MIC), said on Wednesday.*
> 
> Based on statements by the Bangladesh Economic Zone Authority (BEZA) and Korea Industrial Complex Co Ltd (KIC), Bangladeshi news dailies recently reported that South Korean businesses invested in Myanmar wanted to move to Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “There are no cases at all of South Korean investors returning MIC permits and moving out of Myanmar. In fact, interest among South Korean investors in Myanmar has been mounting,” U Thant Sin Lwin said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Bangladeshi papers, about 100 South Korean businesses in Myanmar wanted to move to Bangladesh due to shortcomings in industrial zones in the country. The newspapers appeared to be quoting a news source from the Bangladesh Economic Zone Authority (BEZA). The Bangladeshi news reports stated that Korea Industrial Complex Co Ltd (KIC), which is working on industrial zones of Myanmar, will establish such zones in Bangladesh.
> 
> Although KIC is registered in Myanmar, it has not started operations yet, said U Thant Sin Lwin. “We met with KIC officials in July. They came to Myanmar to inquire about establishing industrial zones in Myanmar. We haven’t done any work with them yet,” said U Thant Sin Lwin.
> 
> When the Commercial Attache’ of the Embassy of the Republic of Korea in Myanmar was asked about the news reports November 6 from Bangladesh, the attache’ replied that the reports were “just a rumour”, U Thant Sin Lwin said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At present there are already two industrial zones with South Korean participation in Myanmar: the Korea-Myanmar Industrial Zone established by Myanmar and South Korean governments, and another set up by a private company, said U Thant Zin Lwin.
> 
> South Korea is Myanmar’s sixth-largest foreign investor and it has to-date invested US$3.9 billion in 179 businesses in Myanmar, according to the Directorate of Investment and Company Administration (DICA).
> 
> South Korea has invested mainly in the oil & gas sector and production businesses in Myanmar. – _Translated_



Loved the heartburn and triggering this caused in certain subforum when you posted it there haha. Good job buddy.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

Indonesia to strengthen ties, raise investments and trade with Myanmar
John Liu 29 Oct 2019




Indonesian artists perform traditional music and dance during the Indonesian Food Festival. Ko Ko Htay/The Myanmar Times

*Indonesia is keen to strengthen bilateral relations with Myanmar and channel more investments into the country, to Indonesian Ambassador Iza Fadri told The Myanmar Times at the sidelines of a diplomatic reception on Myanmar-Indonesia relations, trade development and future outlook in Yangon last week.*

To celebrate the 70th anniversary of Indonesia-Myanmar diplomatic relations, the Indonesian embassy in Myanmar organised a series of events including cultural and food festivals, to broaden people’s understandings of Indonesian culture last week. As emerging economies, the two countries have shared a long history of mutual assistance, said Ambassador Fadri.


He cited the goodwill gesture of Myanmar sending rice to Indonesia in the 1960s when Indonesia suffered from a shortage of food supplies, and again in 1997, when Indonesia welcomed Myanmar into the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN).






Click here




Bilateral exchanges have further extended to the grassroots level, with the Indonesian government now offering Myanmar students official scholarships to pursue their studies in the archipelago. Last year, 11 students from Myanmar secured the opportunity.

Seeing potential opportunities for growth in the country, Indonesia also wants to channel more investments into Myanmar. Pharmaceutical firm Kalbe Myanmar Co will begin operations in a few months time in Thilawa Speical Economic Zone, for example. The firm has been characterised as “an example for the future development” of Indonesia companies in Myanmar.

Meanwhile, the embassy has received over 30 inquiries regarding investment possibilities in Asia’s last frontier economy, the ambassador said.

In fact, investments from the archipelago are actually much higher than official statistics, as several companies directed capital into Myanmar via a third country. This includes Singapore-listed poultry and poultry feed manufacture Jafpa Ltd, which opened a subsidiary, Japfa Comfeed Myanmar, in the country five years ago.

Currently Myanmar’s 14th largest trading partner, Indonesia also wants raise trade volumes between the two countries. Projections of future growth in terms of trade are looking hopeful, especially with Indonesia investments in Myanmar set to growth further, said Ambassador Fadri.

In a business matching event last month, the ambassador also noted that bilateral trade between the two countries hit US$1 billion last year, citing it as a “milestone and new chapter for Indonesia-Myanmar economic cooperation”.

However, Ambassador Fadri also raised certain obstacles faced by foreign businesses when exploring opportunities to expand into Myanmar.

“The companies are concerned about regulations here,” he said, adding that the volatility brought about by uncertainties in regulations and complexity in procedures could pose hindrances to foreign investments on top of the basic infrastructure needs.

Mr Rudi Santosa Irawan, director of Kalbe, told _The Myanmar Times_ last month that the problem of the mismatch between new regulations and implementation has to be addressed by the Myanmar government.

*Exports of wearables faltering despite trade war as investment shifts to Myanmar*
October 10, 2019 | 10:16 pm
FacebookTwitter
LinkedIn
Font Size

A A A





_FIL-PACIFIC APPAREL CORPORATION_
THE Philippines’ failure to take advantage of opportunities from the US-China trade war is reflected in the decline of exports in wearable products, the Confederation of Wearable Exporters of the Philippines (ConWEP) said.

ConWEP Executive Director Marites Jocson-Agoncillo told reporters at an investment forum on Tuesday that the expected growth did not come and that she was taking the decline as a warning.

“I’m not enjoying the trade war. That’s a very big sign — how come we don’t have growth? There’s a trade war — but (orders) are not coming in for apparel,” Ms. Jocson-Agoncillo said in English and Filipino.

ConWEP initially forecast 15-20% export revenue growth in 2019, but assumed that the Philippines captures some of the market from China.

Instead, ConWEP saw a 15% decline in textiles in the first seven months of 2019. Apparel exports fell 4%, while footwear rose 27%, and travel goods up 5%.

She said investments are shifting to Myanmar due to the country’s lower labor costs. In her presentation, she estimated Myanmar’s monthly wage at about $85-95, compared with the Philippines’ $190-274.





Ms. Agoncillo added that the reduced fiscal incentives proposed in the Corporate Income Tax and Incentives Rationalization Act (CITIRA) bill add “fuel to the fire.”

She estimates that CITIRA could cause job displacement in the apparel sector of 40% in the first 12-18 months.

“The cost of doing business is already very, very tough on us. And then there’s this added threat,” she said. — *Jenina P. Ibañez*

*US Businesses Eye Expanded Myanmar Investment*
The US-Asean Business Council meets on Monday in Yangon. / UMFCCI

3.3k
  

  

  
By Nan Lwin 1 October 2019

YANGON – As Myanmar’s government is making efforts to revive the economy through foreign investment, US companies say they are keen to expand their involvement, according to a leading trade body. 

The US-Asean Business Council in Yangon met on Monday and included representatives of 12 US companies and the Union of Myanmar Federation of Chambers of Commerce and Industry (UMFCCI). 

The US delegation, led by US Ambassador Scot Marciel, included representatives from Amazon, Google, Coca-Cola, Chevron, Chubb, Diageo, Ford, Jhpiego, MasterCard, Visa, Abbott and BowerGroupAsia. 

Ford and Coca-Cola already have taken a significant market share in Myanmar. Chevron has been investing in the energy sector for many years. 

The UMFCCI vice president, Dr. Maung Maung Lay, told The Irrawaddy that the US companies said they wanted to expand investment after seeing positive results in Myanmar. 

“I think we are starting to see the results of economic reform. However, we still need more changes to create a favorable investment environment for other investors,” he said. 

The UMFCCI said US companies were looking at investment in digital technology and vehicle production, and small and medium-sized enterprises (SMEs). 

By July, the US was the 13th-largest source of foreign direct investment (FDI) in Myanmar with US$440 million (675.75 billion kyats) invested in 20 enterprises, according to the Directorate of Investment and Company Administration (DICA), the government’s investment agency.

In late August, Japan and the US said in a joint statement that they would promote responsible, ethical investment for economic development. They were marking the opening of the Myanmar-Japan-US forum in Yangon on fostering responsible investment. 

The president of the US-Asean Business Council, Alexander Feldman, said more investment from the US was needed to boost bilateral trade. 

US representatives reportedly focused on promoting investment, job opportunities, infrastructure and industrial development. 

The UMFCCI is inviting US investment in the telecoms, insurance, wholesale and retail sectors. 

The US Embassy said it was discussing how the private sector could support economic reform through the sharing of best practices and technology. The delegation is due to meet government and business leaders in Naypyitaw and Mandalay this week. 

Under the National League for Democracy, FDI has declined significantly as Myanmar’s image has been tarnished by the Rohingya crisis since 2017.

Since last year, the government has stepped up efforts to secure FDI to end a significant economic slowdown. 

The government has also introduced economic reforms, including the new companies law, to boost confidence among foreign investors. The Myanmar Sustainable Development Plan (MSDP) is a road map to promote equal development in social and economic sectors. The Myanmar Investment Promotion Plan (MIPP) aims to attract more than US$200 billion in investment from businesses over the next 20 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Loved the heartburn and triggering this caused in certain subforum when you posted it there haha. Good job buddy.


ha ha. 
A high level delegation led by Lieutenant General Htun Htun Naung, 
#Commander No (1), Bureau of Special Operations, #MyanmarArmy, visited the #OfficersTrainingAcademy #Gaya. Visit boosts rich historical cultural ties and strengthen bilateral military relations. https://t.co/Yhu8Ax147p

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> Indonesia to strengthen ties, raise investments and trade with Myanmar
> John Liu 29 Oct 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indonesian artists perform traditional music and dance during the Indonesian Food Festival. Ko Ko Htay/The Myanmar Times
> 
> *Indonesia is keen to strengthen bilateral relations with Myanmar and channel more investments into the country, to Indonesian Ambassador Iza Fadri told The Myanmar Times at the sidelines of a diplomatic reception on Myanmar-Indonesia relations, trade development and future outlook in Yangon last week.*
> 
> To celebrate the 70th anniversary of Indonesia-Myanmar diplomatic relations, the Indonesian embassy in Myanmar organised a series of events including cultural and food festivals, to broaden people’s understandings of Indonesian culture last week. As emerging economies, the two countries have shared a long history of mutual assistance, said Ambassador Fadri.
> 
> 
> He cited the goodwill gesture of Myanmar sending rice to Indonesia in the 1960s when Indonesia suffered from a shortage of food supplies, and again in 1997, when Indonesia welcomed Myanmar into the Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bilateral exchanges have further extended to the grassroots level, with the Indonesian government now offering Myanmar students official scholarships to pursue their studies in the archipelago. Last year, 11 students from Myanmar secured the opportunity.
> 
> Seeing potential opportunities for growth in the country, Indonesia also wants to channel more investments into Myanmar. Pharmaceutical firm Kalbe Myanmar Co will begin operations in a few months time in Thilawa Speical Economic Zone, for example. The firm has been characterised as “an example for the future development” of Indonesia companies in Myanmar.
> 
> Meanwhile, the embassy has received over 30 inquiries regarding investment possibilities in Asia’s last frontier economy, the ambassador said.
> 
> In fact, investments from the archipelago are actually much higher than official statistics, as several companies directed capital into Myanmar via a third country. This includes Singapore-listed poultry and poultry feed manufacture Jafpa Ltd, which opened a subsidiary, Japfa Comfeed Myanmar, in the country five years ago.
> 
> Currently Myanmar’s 14th largest trading partner, Indonesia also wants raise trade volumes between the two countries. Projections of future growth in terms of trade are looking hopeful, especially with Indonesia investments in Myanmar set to growth further, said Ambassador Fadri.
> 
> In a business matching event last month, the ambassador also noted that bilateral trade between the two countries hit US$1 billion last year, citing it as a “milestone and new chapter for Indonesia-Myanmar economic cooperation”.
> 
> However, Ambassador Fadri also raised certain obstacles faced by foreign businesses when exploring opportunities to expand into Myanmar.
> 
> “The companies are concerned about regulations here,” he said, adding that the volatility brought about by uncertainties in regulations and complexity in procedures could pose hindrances to foreign investments on top of the basic infrastructure needs.
> 
> Mr Rudi Santosa Irawan, director of Kalbe, told _The Myanmar Times_ last month that the problem of the mismatch between new regulations and implementation has to be addressed by the Myanmar government.
> 
> *Exports of wearables faltering despite trade war as investment shifts to Myanmar*
> October 10, 2019 | 10:16 pm
> FacebookTwitter
> LinkedIn
> Font Size
> 
> A A A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _FIL-PACIFIC APPAREL CORPORATION_
> THE Philippines’ failure to take advantage of opportunities from the US-China trade war is reflected in the decline of exports in wearable products, the Confederation of Wearable Exporters of the Philippines (ConWEP) said.
> 
> ConWEP Executive Director Marites Jocson-Agoncillo told reporters at an investment forum on Tuesday that the expected growth did not come and that she was taking the decline as a warning.
> 
> “I’m not enjoying the trade war. That’s a very big sign — how come we don’t have growth? There’s a trade war — but (orders) are not coming in for apparel,” Ms. Jocson-Agoncillo said in English and Filipino.
> 
> ConWEP initially forecast 15-20% export revenue growth in 2019, but assumed that the Philippines captures some of the market from China.
> 
> Instead, ConWEP saw a 15% decline in textiles in the first seven months of 2019. Apparel exports fell 4%, while footwear rose 27%, and travel goods up 5%.
> 
> She said investments are shifting to Myanmar due to the country’s lower labor costs. In her presentation, she estimated Myanmar’s monthly wage at about $85-95, compared with the Philippines’ $190-274.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Agoncillo added that the reduced fiscal incentives proposed in the Corporate Income Tax and Incentives Rationalization Act (CITIRA) bill add “fuel to the fire.”
> 
> She estimates that CITIRA could cause job displacement in the apparel sector of 40% in the first 12-18 months.
> 
> “The cost of doing business is already very, very tough on us. And then there’s this added threat,” she said. — *Jenina P. Ibañez*
> 
> *US Businesses Eye Expanded Myanmar Investment*
> The US-Asean Business Council meets on Monday in Yangon. / UMFCCI
> 
> 3.3k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By Nan Lwin 1 October 2019
> 
> YANGON – As Myanmar’s government is making efforts to revive the economy through foreign investment, US companies say they are keen to expand their involvement, according to a leading trade body.
> 
> The US-Asean Business Council in Yangon met on Monday and included representatives of 12 US companies and the Union of Myanmar Federation of Chambers of Commerce and Industry (UMFCCI).
> 
> The US delegation, led by US Ambassador Scot Marciel, included representatives from Amazon, Google, Coca-Cola, Chevron, Chubb, Diageo, Ford, Jhpiego, MasterCard, Visa, Abbott and BowerGroupAsia.
> 
> Ford and Coca-Cola already have taken a significant market share in Myanmar. Chevron has been investing in the energy sector for many years.
> 
> The UMFCCI vice president, Dr. Maung Maung Lay, told The Irrawaddy that the US companies said they wanted to expand investment after seeing positive results in Myanmar.
> 
> “I think we are starting to see the results of economic reform. However, we still need more changes to create a favorable investment environment for other investors,” he said.
> 
> The UMFCCI said US companies were looking at investment in digital technology and vehicle production, and small and medium-sized enterprises (SMEs).
> 
> By July, the US was the 13th-largest source of foreign direct investment (FDI) in Myanmar with US$440 million (675.75 billion kyats) invested in 20 enterprises, according to the Directorate of Investment and Company Administration (DICA), the government’s investment agency.
> 
> In late August, Japan and the US said in a joint statement that they would promote responsible, ethical investment for economic development. They were marking the opening of the Myanmar-Japan-US forum in Yangon on fostering responsible investment.
> 
> The president of the US-Asean Business Council, Alexander Feldman, said more investment from the US was needed to boost bilateral trade.
> 
> US representatives reportedly focused on promoting investment, job opportunities, infrastructure and industrial development.
> 
> The UMFCCI is inviting US investment in the telecoms, insurance, wholesale and retail sectors.
> 
> The US Embassy said it was discussing how the private sector could support economic reform through the sharing of best practices and technology. The delegation is due to meet government and business leaders in Naypyitaw and Mandalay this week.
> 
> Under the National League for Democracy, FDI has declined significantly as Myanmar’s image has been tarnished by the Rohingya crisis since 2017.
> 
> Since last year, the government has stepped up efforts to secure FDI to end a significant economic slowdown.
> 
> The government has also introduced economic reforms, including the new companies law, to boost confidence among foreign investors. The Myanmar Sustainable Development Plan (MSDP) is a road map to promote equal development in social and economic sectors. The Myanmar Investment Promotion Plan (MIPP) aims to attract more than US$200 billion in investment from businesses over the next 20 years.


That's strange. Indonesia protested against Myanmar's mistreatment of the rohingya but now they took a u turn?

But who would not want to invest in Myanmar. It is now a perfect location for investing especially after it opened to the outside world. Even Europeans and Americans now want to invest, overlooking the rohingya crisis.

Myanmar armed forces can use those funds to modernize the armed forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Buddhistforlife said:


> That's strange. Indonesia protested against Myanmar's mistreatment of the rohingya but now they took a u turn?
> 
> But who would not want to invest in Myanmar. It is now a perfect location for investing especially after it opened to the outside world. Even Europeans and Americans now want to invest, overlooking the rohingya crisis.
> 
> Myanmar armed forces can use those funds to modernize the armed forces.


should not mix with politic when u are doing business. except Malaysia, Asean members states always back Myanmar since the crisis started.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

Asean countries are small fries. compared to the likes of India and China, so we must stand united


----------



## MINN

someone edited the Myanmar Air Force wiki page and changed the number of Mig 29 from 31 to 16. there are a lot of trolls even on the wiki.


----------



## tarpitz

MAF JF 17 with C 802 AK anti ship missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

MAF JF 17 with SD 10 MRAAM.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

MAF JF 17 with PL 5E 2 WVRAAM.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

MAF JF 17B night flying training.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

MAF Yak 130 in ground atk training.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

MAF Yak 130

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Russian and Indian Navy ships in Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sahureka2

MINN said:


> Russian and Indian Navy ships in Myanmar.
> View attachment 589327



what ship is this? it looks like it has 3 water jets

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

sahureka2 said:


> what ship is this? it looks like it has 3 water jets


I believe that is one of the two Indian Navy Ship visiting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

sahureka2 said:


> what ship is this? it looks like it has 3 water jets





MINN said:


> I believe that is one of the two Indian Navy Ship visiting



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Nicobar-class_patrol_vessel

Yup 3 water jet.

http://ajaishukla.blogspot.com/2009/08/more-detailed-look-at-car-nicobar-class.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

*What Myanmar’s New Amphibious Ship Says About Its Naval Ambitions*

Myanmar has started to consider its maritime security environment more seriously, but it will take more than new ships to achieve its goals.

In September, the Myanmar Navy quietly garnered a new milestone when it received a landing platform dock (LPD) ship, MN _Moattama_. Unlike the high-profile decision to acquire the_ Kilo_-class submarine from India, the construction and delivery of MN_ Moattama _from South Korea largely went unnoticed. Nevertheless, the induction of the medium sized, open deck LPD ship demonstrates Myanmar’s creeping entrance to a new phase of amphibious naval capability.

The Daesun Shipbuilding and Engineering of South Korea designed the MN_ Moattama,_ the hull number of which is 1501. The propulsion of the landing dock vessel is powered by combined diesel and diesel propulsion systems. The ship is equipped with a bow thruster to provide better maneuverability at critical times. Approximately 125 meters long, this semi-stealth technology equipped Makassar Class landing dock ship can facilitate 35 troops carrying tactical vehicles, and two Mi-17 medium helicopters in the flight deck at the same time. In addition to that, the tank deck as well as truck deck of the vessel can accommodate a motley range of transport assets to launch swift a marine infantry or specialized military landing operation on the shores of strategically important coastline or island.

Amphibious ships like landing platform docks (LPD) are well known for their ability to carry out multipurpose tasks. In a war situation, the LPD is used to infiltrate and exfiltrate specialized forces by sea, using light landing craft and choppers. In military missions in the vicinity of strategically vital coastlines or islands, the LPD ship provides necessary logistic support to forces stationed on coastal shores. During peacetime, the LPD is also considered a valuable asset for humanitarian assistance and disaster relief operations.

In preceding decades, the navies of Southeast Asian countries have been mulling landing platform docks as a vital military asset to embellish naval defense capabilities. Myanmar has just made an entrance into the club of amphibious naval inventory. Why was the induction of the newly built LPD MN _Moattama_ important to Myanmar?

A vital takeaway from the event is that Myanmar has started to consider its maritime security environment more seriously. Given this level of emphasis, the induction of the amphibious transport dock ship MN_ Moattama_ is a subtle indicator of Myanmar’s new focus on its naval doctrinal strategy. Even more notably, Myanmar’s military think tanks have started to comprehend the strategic geopolitical importance of maintaining a foothold over the maritime frontiers. The MN_ Moattama _is a step forward by the Myanmar military toward gradually adjusting its naval policy orientation to catch up with other players. The induction of the amphibious transport ship indicates Myanmar’s concentration on maritime denial capabilities.

However, it is very unlikely that, with the acquisition of a submarine and an amphibious transport ship, Myanmar’s naval capabilities would be bolstered enough to be formidable within a short time span. It will also be interesting to observe how the Myanmar Navy handles these sophisticated naval acquisitions, since the country does not have any earlier tradition of amphibious or subsurface warfare Strategic assignments and operational use of naval inventories will need to be updated from time to time for effective use in the blue water of the Bay of Bengal. Besides that, the navy needs to consider efficient maintenance capability to ensure the seaworthiness of its new amphibious transport dock ship. Any shortfall in maintenance capability would certainly affect Myanmar’s naval modernization efforts. Finally, a pivotal challenge in naval modernization is that without any coherent naval defense policy, any induction of naval assets would simply amount to futile, piecemeal efforts to balance the naval force.

At present, answers to these questions are less clear. These policy challenges will surely loom large for the Myanmar Navy in the following days.

_Mohammad Rubaiyat Rahman is a Teaching Assistant at the Department of Political Science, Texas Tech University, United States.

https://thediplomat.com/2019/11/wha...WM4CNohFZfyNKstslgbZ5o_p2V7pJnVLIjAZ-fesWrPrw_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

This is getting interesting. 7 means there are more of them than commissioned?


tarpitz said:


> MAF JF 17B night flying training.
> View attachment 589282
> View attachment 589283

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Thai businesses considering moving to Myanmar - DICA





While labour wages are rising in Thailand, some of its enterprises are discussing moving their businesses to Myanmar, according to U Thant Sin Lwin, Director-General of the Directorate of Investment and Company Administration (DICA), state media reported.

“At present, Thailand investors are entering Myanmar as cheap labour wages are attracting them,” he said. “As labour wages in Thailand have risen, the kingdom’s business firms are considering moving their businesses to Myanmar,” U Thant Sin Lwin, was quoted as saying.

The businesses are engaged in manufacturing LEDs, auto parts and accessories, among other things.



Last October, Thailand-based Amata Group’s Yangon Amata Smart and Eco City Ltd was awarded the contract to develop and operate a smart and eco city on 2,000 acres of land near Laydaunkkan, near East and South Dagon townships, with investments of US$274.680 million, according to DICA.


----------



## tarpitz

Nightmare for BN.


----------



## Nike

tarpitz said:


> Nightmare for BN.
> View attachment 589368
> View attachment 589369
> View attachment 589370



Since you got 30 or so mig 29, Bangladesh Air Forces and Navy had long in sitting duck position

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

The Ronin said:


> LPD MN_ Moattama_



Will there be armament at the bow?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

sahureka2 said:


> Will there be armament at the bow?


may be same with Inlay and some CIWS or heavy machine guns. at best some igla


----------



## tarpitz

sahureka2 said:


> Will there be armament at the bow?


Yes. 76 or 57 mm gun and CIWS will be installed in Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

LPD 1501 in Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

*Ayala Corp to invest $238m in companies controlled by Myanmar tycoon*
https://www.ft.com/content/2d9ecdd2-0520-11ea-9afa-d9e2401fa7ca

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

according to military today, only a small number of ma1/ma2s are in service with most already replaced by the bull pup ma3. However that doesn’t seem to be the case in recent combat footage and pictures. So is it even true?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

TheEunch said:


> View attachment 589609
> 
> according to military today, only a small number of ma1/ma2s are in service with most already replaced by the bull pup ma3. However that doesn’t seem to be the case in recent combat footage and pictures. So is it even true?


no. bro it is wrong info.


----------



## polanski

tarpitz said:


> Nightmare for BN.
> View attachment 589368
> View attachment 589369
> View attachment 589370


Well done Myanmar

Replace Russian Antiship Missiles with Swedish RBS-15. That would create terror in the hearts of Bangladeshi who have four wife's.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Great News. Photo of Myanmar DI made products at defense & security 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

Ooooo that is so exciting, wonder if our boys are gonna be equipped with the upgraded weapons or is this just for export variants.


----------



## TheEunch

So if u look carefully, it looks like the stock is similar to adjustable stock length wise to the M4 and Ak12 with lots of pictanny rails

the waffle magazine design appeared on the older MAS sniper rifle magazines and the Ma mk3 (QBZ Knock-off) rifles so it is possible that they had these for a while. The stock and pictanny rails probably came either from technological exchange with the Philippines or Serbia where Serbia manufactures the same type of rifles (Gailils) domestically.






This is probably an updated .50 sniper rifle from the experimental BOYS anti-tank rifles seen early in 2016. Looks a lot like the beretta .50 cals and a welcome change. The stock is also adjustable if you look carefully.






The new MAS looks like a scaled down version of the .50 cal, but if follows a more design philosophy of the newer semi automatic sniper rifles from Russia. Looks like the trip to Serbia really paid off for the Defence industries here. Note the stock is also adjustable and it would be nice to have a 20 round magazine instead of a 10 round one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

Our concept of LMG is quite pathetic. Just look at MA2, its just MA1 with extended barrel. Visually judging there is nothing more to it.
Instead of upgrading with all those fancy rails, maybe we should take reference to singapore ultimax 100 design.
Pretty similar in overall layout compared to MK1 version.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

more pics of the DI products


----------



## Ominae

Haven’t been back for a while.

Saw some of the new FB photos on the previous page. Any new info with the MA-3s or any of the other small arms?

PS - I really want a copy of the brochure that MDI is showing in Thailand


----------



## MINN

JASDF Kawasaki C-2 on a friendship visit to Myanmar Air Force base

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Video of DAS 2019


----------



## TheEunch

Ominae said:


> Haven’t been back for a while.
> 
> Saw some of the new FB photos on the previous page. Any new info with the MA-3s or any of the other small arms?
> 
> PS - I really want a copy of the brochure that MDI is showing in Thailand



most likely these guys are only for show and for sale internationally.

Frontline troops would probably only see this in a decade time when the designs are old and obsolete


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Myanmar needs to upgrade it's defence capabilities to its fullest. I would even support Myanmar making nuclear weapons too. 

Tough times are coming for Myanmar. The tatmadaw needs rapid growth.

May triple gem bless the Tatmadaw and the great land of Lord Buddha which is Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Buddhistforlife said:


> View attachment 590583
> 
> 
> Myanmar needs to upgrade it's defence capabilities to its fullest. *I would even support Myanmar making nuclear weapons too. *
> 
> Tough times are coming for Myanmar. The tatmadaw needs rapid growth.
> 
> May triple gem bless the Tatmadaw and the great land of Lord Buddha which is Myanmar.



Myanmar cant afford that , not even traditional Myanmar allies in ASEAN like Indonesia, Singapore can defend Myanmar anymore


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Nike said:


> Myanmar cant afford that , not even traditional Myanmar allies in ASEAN like Indonesia, Singapore can defend Myanmar anymore


I don't think so. Burmese generals are smart especially Senior General Ming Aung Hlaing. They can protect the nation.


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

Nike said:


> Myanmar cant afford that , not even traditional Myanmar allies in ASEAN like Indonesia, Singapore can defend Myanmar anymore


Indonesia is a burmese ally!


----------



## Nike

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> Indonesia is a burmese ally!



I put a wrong word though

Not nominal ally, but a close friend though 

Myanmar and Indonesia have close political relationship, Myanmar support us a lot during our war of independen, not only funds but medicine, foods, arms and political support. Our first National carrier, Garuda Indonesia first operated in Myanmar served Calcutta Rangoon flight. Myanmar further support our National integrity by supporting our move and concept of Archipelagic doctrine in United Nation during U Nu tenure as UN general secretary. Then they supporting our claims over West Papua during Trikora operation against Dutch. Further Indonesia and Myanmar is original founder of Non alignment movements during cold war. Indonesia is always supported and backing Myanmar to joint ASEAN, a move to made Myanmar not only close and rely to China as usual and open them to western power and other countries . Indonesia is full supporting Myanmar move toward democracy and give lot of advice and support during political transtition from Junta. And Indonesia never once condemn Myanmar action in Rakhine, but instead trying to help the people there by building Hospital and school there. And so on

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

Myanmar Navy UMS Moattama
Also include lunch footage 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2533388626930108


----------



## Abu Shaleh Rumi

Nike said:


> I put a wrong word though
> 
> Not nominal ally, but a close friend though
> 
> Myanmar and Indonesia have close political relationship, Myanmar support us a lot during our war of independen, not only funds but medicine, foods, arms and political support. Our first National carrier, Garuda Indonesia first operated in Myanmar served Calcutta Rangoon flight. Myanmar further support our National integrity by supporting our move and concept of Archipelagic doctrine in United Nation during U Nu tenure as UN general secretary. Then they supporting our claims over West Papua during Trikora operation against Dutch. Further Indonesia and Myanmar is original founder of Non alignment movements during cold war. Indonesia is always supported and backing Myanmar to joint ASEAN, a move to made Myanmar not only close and rely to China as usual and open them to western power and other countries . Indonesia is full supporting Myanmar move toward democracy and give lot of advice and support during political transtition from Junta. And Indonesia never once condemn Myanmar action in Rakhine, but instead trying to help the people there by building Hospital and school there. And so on


Oh, now I know why indonesia was silent about rohingya genocide. Indonesia had her reasons...


----------



## Goku

Buddhistforlife said:


> View attachment 590583
> 
> 
> Myanmar needs to upgrade it's defence capabilities to its fullest. I would even support Myanmar making nuclear weapons too.
> 
> Tough times are coming for Myanmar. The tatmadaw needs rapid growth.
> 
> May triple gem bless the Tatmadaw and the great land of Lord Buddha which is Myanmar.


U shouldn't worry much as Myanmar is a strategic country so u would have backing of many countries especially China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

It’s mostly western SJWs that have no idea what’s going on except Minority good, everyone else bad that is doing this. The court cases are only barks with no bite to it. The US or the EU cannot move against Myanmar due to fear of Chinese influence in Myanmar. In fact they have no choice but to cooperate with Naypyitaw in order to contain Chinese reach in SEA. India also needs Myanmar to prevent Chinese naval bases right at their doorstep and so does ASEAN nations with their western allies. 

If you think about it, all these lawsuits and idiotic actions only came about because the victims are muslims. Where were the extreme actions in 1988? Where was the lawsuits when the army was commiting the same thing against other ethnic groups. This is just some stupid barking of retards with no bite that in the end will have no effect due to the need to contain China


----------



## Buddhistforlife

TheEunch said:


> It’s mostly western SJWs that have no idea what’s going on except Minority good, everyone else bad that is doing this. The court cases are only barks with no bite to it. The US or the EU cannot move against Myanmar due to fear of Chinese influence in Myanmar. In fact they have no choice but to cooperate with Naypyitaw in order to contain Chinese reach in SEA. India also needs Myanmar to prevent Chinese naval bases right at their doorstep and so does ASEAN nations with their western allies.
> 
> If you think about it, all these lawsuits and idiotic actions only came about because the victims are muslims. Where were the extreme actions in 1988? Where was the lawsuits when the army was commiting the same thing against other ethnic groups. This is just some stupid barking of retards with no bite that in the end will have no effect due to the need to contain China


It's not about Muslims. The Western world always takes advantage of chaos and in your case, the rohingya debacle is the perfect opportunity to exercise geopolitical influence of USA.

Religion does not matter here. Otherwise Israel and numerous other anti muslim nations would have been sanctioned already.


----------



## TheEunch

Buddhistforlife said:


> It's not about Muslims. The Western world always takes advantage of chaos and in your case, the rohingya debacle is the perfect opportunity to exercise geopolitical influence of USA.
> 
> Religion does not matter here. Otherwise Israel and numerous other anti muslim nations would have been sanctioned already.


True. Regardless...interesting times ahead


----------



## Aung Zaya

Buddhistforlife said:


> View attachment 590583
> 
> 
> Myanmar needs to upgrade it's defence capabilities to its fullest. I would even support Myanmar making nuclear weapons too.
> 
> Tough times are coming for Myanmar. The tatmadaw needs rapid growth.
> 
> May triple gem bless the Tatmadaw and the great land of Lord Buddha which is Myanmar.


We already gave up nuclear weapons since long bro. instead, we are trying to get SRBM. bro


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> We already gave up nuclear weapons since long bro. instead, we are trying to get SRBM. bro


I doubt it. Although in 2009 and 2010, there were American reports of Myanmar developing nuclear weapons, but they are unsure whether the tatmadaw stopped developing nuclear weapons or not. 

Also if you don't want nukes, then at least try to become like Iran with capable medium to long range ballistic missiles. SRBM is not sufficient.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

View attachment 590767










Buddhist temples built in Burmese style in Bangladesh. The temple in the first picture was build by a Burmese man who lived in Chittagong. The other pictures is of the golden pagoda located in Chittagong hill tracts built by Rakhine people.

@Aung Zaya @tarpitz @MINN @Tagaung






Ancient Buddha statue in Bangladesh built with the Dhatu or holy relic of Lord Buddha. The temple of this Buddha is located in Kaptai, Chittagong and is a major pilgrimage site. The temple was built by a Burmese man. 

@Tagaung @MINN @Aung Zaya @tarpitz






Vedanta U Pannaya Jotha Thero, the head priest of Golden pagoda of Bandarban receives the holy relic of Lord Buddha given to him by the state Sangha nayaka committee of Myanmar.









Buddhist temple in Chittagong built by Arakanese king Sanda Thudama in the 16th century. The temple is also a pilgrimage site and the statue is built with relic of Lord Buddha.






Ramkot Buddhist temple in Cox's Bazaar built by Arakanese kings in the middle ages. This temple was visited by Lord Buddha himself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Buddhistforlife said:


> View attachment 590767
> View attachment 590764
> View attachment 590765
> View attachment 590766
> Buddhist temples built in Burmese style in Bangladesh. The temple in the first picture was build by a Burmese man who lived in Chittagong. The other pictures is of the golden pagoda located in Chittagong hill tracts built by Rakhine people.
> 
> @Aung Zaya @tarpitz @MINN @Tagaung
> 
> View attachment 590768
> 
> 
> Ancient Buddha statue in Bangladesh built with the Dhatu or holy relic of Lord Buddha. The temple of this Buddha is located in Kaptai, Chittagong and is a major pilgrimage site. The temple was built by a Burmese man.
> 
> @Tagaung @MINN @Aung Zaya @tarpitz
> 
> View attachment 590769
> 
> 
> Vedanta U Pannaya Jotha Thero, the head priest of Golden pagoda of Bandarban receives the holy relic of Lord Buddha given to him by the state Sangha nayaka committee of Myanmar.
> 
> View attachment 590781
> View attachment 590782
> 
> 
> Buddhist temple in Chittagong built by Arakanese king Sanda Thudama in the 16th century. The temple is also a pilgrimage site and the statue is built with relic of Lord Buddha.
> 
> View attachment 590784
> 
> 
> Ramkot Buddhist temple in Cox's Bazaar built by Arakanese kings in the middle ages. This temple was visited by Lord Buddha himself.


thanks for sharing the photos. bro 
Sa Du.. Sa Du.. Sa Du..



Buddhistforlife said:


> Also if you don't want nukes, then at least try to become like Iran with capable medium to long range ballistic missiles. SRBM is not sufficient.


medium is almost done. bro


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> thanks for sharing the photos. bro
> Sa Du.. Sa Du.. Sa Du..
> 
> 
> medium is almost done. bro


Do you have pictures bro? Of the missiles?


----------



## Aung Zaya

Abu Shaleh Rumi said:


> Indonesia is a burmese ally!



Indonesia is Myanmar's friend indeed. 
They help us a lot since 1950s. Rebels were winning wars against central government and central government can only control around Yangon and we almost lost wars. countries from the west also refused to sell weapons and necessary ammo. At that time, the only country who sold weapons and ammo is India and Garuda Airline of Indonesia gave transportation assistant in deploying troops. We have learnt a lot from that. 1) self-dependence 2) make friend. 

Check this. 
https://www.thejakartapost.com/news...KSsnMqzWXyvPE-prbhtAsdsZrDFsJVsQJ5eKPoA2ZKiNI

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

LPD 1501 UMS Mottama is welcomed by F 12 and FS 773.


----------



## tarpitz

LPD 1501, F 12 and FS 773 on radar screen.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

tarpitz said:


> LPD 1501 UMS Mottama is welcomed by F 12 and FS 773.
> View attachment 590864
> View attachment 590865
> View attachment 590866


When will you commission the kilo class sub you got from India?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Buddhistforlife said:


> When will you commission the kilo class sub you got from India?


next month bro. very sooon.



Buddhistforlife said:


> Do you have pictures bro? Of the missiles?


u will see it in a few years.


----------



## Mirzah

Buddhistforlife said:


> View attachment 590583
> 
> 
> Myanmar needs to upgrade it's defence capabilities to its fullest. I would even support Myanmar making nuclear weapons too.
> 
> Tough times are coming for Myanmar. The tatmadaw needs rapid growth.
> 
> May triple gem bless the Tatmadaw and the great land of Lord Buddha which is Myanmar.


you gave haha react to suffers of genocide, how buddhist of you


----------



## tarpitz

Buddhistforlife said:


> When will you commission the kilo class sub you got from India?


It will be commissioned on 27th March 2020.


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> next month bro. very sooon.



No bro. I heard that upgrading process are not completed yet. It will be commission on Diamond Anniversary on Armed Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

How about 'ha ha' the victim players?
Taking behind victim status and bringing down our country from any mean possible.
We are welcoming them back since many months back while your fellow friends are enjoying life in the happy bangladesh land of hopes and dreams.


Mirzah said:


> you gave haha react to suffers of genocide, how buddhist of you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

tarpitz said:


> It will be commissioned on 27th March 2020.


Do you have plans to buy additional Submarines? Perhaps Amur class or Kilo class from Russia?


----------



## tarpitz

Buddhistforlife said:


> Do you have plans to buy additional Submarines? Perhaps Amur class or Kilo class from Russia?


Ofcz yes. Kilo from India is just a stopgap. We are in the process of negotiation with Russia for additional Kilos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> No bro. I heard that upgrading process are not completed yet. It will be commission on Diamond Anniversary on Armed Forces.


really..? hoping for the best


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> next month bro. very sooon.
> 
> 
> u will see it in a few years.


@Aung Zaya can you at least give an article related to the missile? I'm excited to see it.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Buddhistforlife said:


> @Aung Zaya can you at least give an article related to the missile? I'm excited to see it.


check last year UN reports. its said Myanmar received several parts for ballistic missiles from NK. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> check last year UN reports. its said Myanmar received several parts for ballistic missiles from NK. bro


I don't trust UN report especially ones which concerns North Korea. UN has bad habit of propagating against North Korea.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Myanmar Navy 2nd Fleet at Coco Island Naval Base

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2535868230015481


----------



## Buddhistforlife

I heard this monk is more than 1000 years old and is still alive. His name is Ven. U Kowida I think. Can anyone tell me where does he live? I would want to visit him. 

@Aung Zaya @tarpitz @MINN

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Basically, from 2001, to 2017 when North Korea has tested its Hwasong-15 ICBM, it took 16 years. Iran should follow soon. Both nations used the Russian RD-250 dual-combustors, single-turbopump, static 80 ton-force engine, to develop their own improved, single-combustor, single-turbopump, fully-gimballed Paektusan-1 engine.
> 
> There is only one possibility, with such a high number of trained rocketry specialists. Therefore Myanmar should also be able to soon test flight the reverse engineered YF-24B engine.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20190926...nmar-officers-nuclear-science-missile-design/
> http://archive.fo/yy17F




*Space Sci-fi movie development as rule of thumb*

Space sci-fi movie is a good indicator for any global superpower, especially when concerning one's future space achievements.

China has released its most successful sci-fi movie in the international market, 'The Wandering Earth', only this year in 2019, that is one year before the start of the construction of its space station.

The space station is expected to be completed after two years by 2022.

Related experiment preparing for 90 days in weightlessness have only started in November 2019.





https://archive.ph/lTKlZ/2b84924b68739e3d28c712820020738b79bf3002.jpg ; https://archive.ph/lTKlZ/14110d7c48eac807c62fb2a7a5a6551b63f453ed/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191108...9/1108/FOREIGN201911081023000465546301834.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191108093929/http://en.people.cn/n3/2019/1108/c90000-9630593.html 
▲ 1. China leads the way with the 2019 sci-fi movie 'The Wandering Earth' released one year before starting to build its space station! 

*Space Sci-fi movie development in Iran*

Therefore, Iran will release its first sci-fi blockbuster only shortly prior to starting the construction of its own space station. Meaning when it becomes a global superpower.

And Iran will benefit from a good teacher in this field!

_
*Iran can learn from China about sci-fi movies: Reza Mirkarimi*

November 22, 2019

TEHRAN – Iranian director Reza Mirkarimi has said that his country can learn from China about making sci-fi and action movies.

He made the remarks during a question and answer panel held after a screening of his film “Castle of Dreams” at the Tsinghua University in Beijing on November 7, Global Times, an English-language Chinese daily, announced last Tuesday.

The film was also screened at the Beijing Film Academy at the same time.

“These genres in Iran are not mainstream. We don’t have enough capacity to achieve what we want,” Mirkarimi said.

“China and Iran are both in the East of the world. We have these common Eastern feelings. There are many Chinese film experts that I’d like to work with, as I’ve seen their works on the screens at international film festivals,” Mirkarimi added.

“Castle of Dreams” is about two young children, whose mother has just died and their father, Jalal, after long years of absence, returns to sort things out, but he does not want to take the children with him.

The film won three main honors at the 22nd Shanghai International Film Festival, including the Golden Goblet Award for the best film.

The film also brought Mirkarimi the best director award, and the film’s star, Hamed Behdad shared the award for best actor with Chang Feng, the Chinese actor of “The Return” by Qin Hailu.

Mirkarimi is currently considering shooting a family drama set in a small city in China and making an animated TV series for children, possibly about the Silk Road and cultural exchange with China.

http://web.archive.org/web/20191122...from-China-about-sci-fi-movies-Reza-Mirkarimi
http://archive.ph/cMKQ0​_




https://archive.is/0Dqg5/4bc409c1dcce5dfea23b83aceed2ebe502ea80e8.jpg ; https://archive.is/0Dqg5/08392e4f328cf4003d6401e8e8a998fcc281b6c7/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191122...m/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/m2-1024x1024.jpg ; http://www.islamscifi.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/11/m2-1024x1024.jpg ; http://www.islamscifi.com/ali-pourahmads-short-sci-fi-movies/ 
▲ 2. Sci Fi development in Iran: as a rule of thumb, not ready yet but a good indicator for its future space achievement, doable within the next decade.


*Space Sci-fi movie development in Myanmar*

Presented as the first space adventure in Myanmar film history, _Ananda : Rise of Notra_ was released on 4th July 2019 (Myanmar).

This is a good indication that space launches are under preparation. Not an astronaut in the immediate future of course, but a space launcher, with a satellite launch. Manned spaceflight should be expected thereafter.

*Trailer Video*










https://archive.is/hryzx/442bc6d6190a0b122317aedee5aed99ca9c62f5c.jpg ; https://archive.is/hryzx/6f73aaf7bcb9ece823c8cc9da0462e45f5da2d00/scr.png ; https://i.imgur.com/j5F5ycd.jpg ; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt172ACDaGo ; http://archive.ph/xXTtU 
▲ 3. _Ananda : Rise of Notra_ was released on 4th July 2019 





https://archive.ph/D5nKr/67faf2ac3d66d62eb9f0b5cfcb33aa3605603827.jpg ; https://archive.ph/D5nKr/1194fa5ad194e12bcfa93be7d53deb667d9a3b2f/scr.png ; https://i.imgur.com/iIhxc7l.jpg ; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt172ACDaGo ; http://archive.ph/xXTtU 
▲ 4. _Ananda : Rise of Notra_ was released on 4th July 2019 





https://archive.ph/GUDIa/68697a5d736e676494eb50fd06caa3d461c4b561.jpg ; https://archive.ph/GUDIa/e9150baa03f51a47e24999f2d3ac162930a54d54/scr.png ; https://i.imgur.com/QfedMiF.jpg ; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt172ACDaGo ; http://archive.ph/xXTtU 
▲ 5. _Ananda : Rise of Notra_ was released on 4th July 2019 





https://archive.ph/CrgA2/9a2465b1734b16a2d3ee124b0f0da0893449b023.jpg ; https://archive.ph/CrgA2/156629c79376d2c6e5392c74e59cdfd979dc9ea0/scr.png ; https://i.imgur.com/BuZ80tP.jpg ; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt172ACDaGo ; http://archive.ph/xXTtU 
▲ 6. _Ananda : Rise of Notra_ was released on 4th July 2019 

*Space Sci-fi movie development in Turkey*

Turks in Space is a 2006 Turkish science fiction action comedy film. It is not the first space movie (G.O.R.A. was released in 2004).





https://archive.ph/NKirW/e1bc5b94fb79d4f031fef4df5a99127632a1a20f.jpg ; https://archive.ph/NKirW/99098831fe417b60393c54af67a2ad162369c02a/scr.png ; https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0808240/?ref_=ttmi_tt 
▲ 7. Turks in Space is a 2006 Turkish science fiction action comedy film. 


*Space Sci-fi movie development in India*

Tik Tik Tik, released on 22nd June 2018, is presented as the first Indian space film. But 'Kalai Arasi' was a 1963 Tamil-language adventure science fiction-comedy film and the first in Indian cinema to illustrate a story which describes aliens, alien abduction, alien weapons, space travel and futuristic technology.


*Full-length Video*









https://archive.ph/hwvqY/f932e683be0676dd03212ca52beeb8c31f6cea29.jpg ; https://archive.ph/hwvqY/c8be78669280d41782c116f310c233eabe345daf/scr.png ; https://i.imgur.com/Ra701hI.jpg ; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGHxQp85APA& 
▲ 8. 'Tik Tik Tik' is presented as the first Indian space film. 





https://archive.ph/uMnvD/7338e07d56ed0102baf566788be4348eb08a0c7f.jpg ; https://archive.ph/uMnvD/a2cc35205e673fc1a8cf24e91c1d46c4e2385f59/scr.png ; https://i.imgur.com/NQcdSaz.jpg ; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGHxQp85APA& 
▲ 9. 'Tik Tik Tik' is presented as the first Indian space film. 





https://archive.ph/sokpT/91d49290016a34cfa96e17fbb9c60a8150efe230.jpg ; https://archive.ph/sokpT/6382dddb64d36fb8478fd423aefe0e80f03eb144/scr.png ; https://i.imgur.com/LycLctp.jpg ; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGHxQp85APA& 
▲ 10. 'Tik Tik Tik' is presented as the first Indian space film. 


Therefore the revised list of manned spacefaring powers, by order of historical milestone and claimed legitimacy, as of November 2019:

1. A
2. A'
3. China: Wan Hu's (万虎) rocket-propelled manned winged Flying Vehicle maiden flight ended in failure, 1465 AD.
4. Korea: Jung Pyung Gu (정평구, 鄭平九) first recorded manned rocket propelled flight with a 12 km flight, 1590 AD.
5. *Myanmar*-Thailand-Laos-Cambodia: TBD
6. Turkey: Lagâri Hasan Çelebi successful manned rocket flight, 1633 AD.
7. Japan: world's first manned space program started in 1940. Upcoming large scale attacks with crewed gigantic stratospheric FUGO airships announced on 4th June 1945 AD.
8. India: Mysorean rockets, 18th century AD.
9. First european contender.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Thai businesses considering moving to Myanmar - DICA

While labour wages are rising in Thailand, some of its enterprises are discussing moving their businesses to Myanmar, according to U Thant Sin Lwin, Director-General of the Directorate of Investment and Company Administration (DICA), state media reported.

“At present, Thailand investors are entering Myanmar as cheap labour wages are attracting them,” he said. “As labour wages in Thailand have risen, the kingdom’s business firms are considering moving their businesses to Myanmar,” U Thant Sin Lwin, was quoted as saying.

The businesses are engaged in manufacturing LEDs, auto parts and accessories, among other things.


Last October, Thailand-based Amata Group’s Yangon Amata Smart and Eco City Ltd was awarded the contract to develop and operate a smart and eco city on 2,000 acres of land near Laydaunkkan, near East and South Dagon townships, with investments of US$274.680 million, according to DICA.


----------



## tarpitz

Welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Buddhistforlife

It looks like Bangladesh is buying American MRCA and attack helicopter. Already Apache helicopters are on its way. 

The tatmadaw should place orders for Su35s. No need for Su57s. Those are expensive anyways.

Also tatmadaw can buy T90 tanks. As far as I know, Burmese soldiers were sent to India to gain expertise on T90 tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Buddhistforlife said:


> It looks like Bangladesh is buying American MRCA and attack helicopter. Already Apache helicopters are on its way.
> 
> The tatmadaw should place orders for Su35s. No need for Su57s. Those are expensive anyways.
> 
> Also tatmadaw can buy T90 tanks. As far as I know, Burmese soldiers were sent to India to gain expertise on T90 tanks.


Dont care them. bro we are going forward in our very own way. we already got strategic weapons which will be game changer in any war with BD. So calm down and chill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Does anyone know what this is







Aung Zaya said:


> Dont care them. bro we are going forward in our very own way. we already got strategic weapons which will be game changer in any war with BD. So calm down and chill.


I heard we are getting Ka 52


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> Does anyone know what this is
> View attachment 591567
> 
> 
> 
> I heard we are getting Ka 52


It is a portable commando mortor.


----------



## polanski

Look at these criminals have done to a little girl. Bangladesh Army Accused of raping a 12 year old Rohingya girl. 
https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nat...used-of-gang-raping-12-year-old-rohingya-girl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

mustard gas is easily can be produced in large scale as long as you had basic petrochemical industry to produce etilene and syntezhised them with Sulphur dichloride through Depzter method

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nike said:


> mustard gas is easily can be produced in large scale as long as you had basic petrochemical industry to produce etilene and syntezhised them with Sulphur dichloride through Depzter method


but u know, it is just a reason.



polanski said:


> Look at these criminals have done to a little girl. Bangladesh Army Accused of raping a 12 year old Rohingya girl.
> https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nat...used-of-gang-raping-12-year-old-rohingya-girl


and then they want to point us as criminals.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> but u know, it is just a reason.
> 
> 
> and then they want to point us as criminals.


The tatmadaw needs to spend more on improving the land forces. Since 2017, the Navy and the Air Force saw major improvement and most of the military expenditure were slanted towards them.

There are many older tanks in the Myanmar land forces. Replace them with T90 tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## polanski

This is a better assault Rifle for Myanmar Armed Forces. 
https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2019/11/27/rpc-fort-221-assault-rifle/


----------



## Buddhistforlife

@Aung Zaya @tarpitz @Tagaung @MINN 

Brothers can you give me links of genuine Burmese defence websites. Also please recommend me some Burmese military YouTube channels


----------



## MINN

I found Something interesting the military is making a movie about the battles fought against the rebels and communist after independence. It will feature weapons and vehicles from that time period. It will air on the armed forces day 2020. Also, can you guys identify the weapons and vehicles? The name of the movie is ''Legend of Warriors''.
Photos from the movie.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> I found Something interesting the military is making a movie about the battles fought against the rebels and communist after independence. It will feature weapons and vehicles from that time period. It will air on the armed forces day 2020. Also, can you guys identify the weapons and vehicles? The name of the movie is ''Legend of Warriors''.
> Photos from the movie.
> View attachment 592085
> 
> View attachment 592086
> 
> View attachment 592087
> 
> View attachment 592088
> 
> View attachment 592089
> 
> View attachment 592090
> 
> View attachment 592091
> 
> View attachment 592092
> 
> View attachment 592093


Burma Army didn't use Comet tank that time. Comet were not used in any battle. Comet were inducted only in 1952. Major mistake of the movie. Shame.


----------



## MINN

tarpitz said:


> Burma Army didn't use Comet tank that time. Comet were not used in any battle. Comet were inducted only in 1952. Major mistake of the movie. Shame.


When the movie take place is still unknown it is still in production.


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> When the movie take place is still unknown it is still in production.


We no longer used those British helmets since 1950 and Comet arrived in 1952.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rapster88

Any excitement for MAF Anniversary?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

MAF k-8 training for the anniversary

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

I just heard that the Kilo-class submarine from Indian was transferred to Myanmar Navy a few days ago and will be commissioned as a training vessel on the Navy anniversary.


----------



## MINN

https://www.defseca.com/regional/india-delivers-kilo-class-submarine-to-myanmar-navy/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

India licensed produces Israeli UAV and UAS. You can buy from India and point at Bangladeshi with four wives. 

Skylark 3 Field Deployable Tactical UAS https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2019/12/07/skylark-3-field-deployable-tactical-uas/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

polanski said:


> India licensed produces Israeli UAV and UAS. You can buy from India and point at Bangladeshi with four wives.
> 
> Skylark 3 Field Deployable Tactical UAS https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2019/12/07/skylark-3-field-deployable-tactical-uas/


They dont, one of their company did a JV where part of fuselage will be built by them and rest of the body & all sensors,gadgets etc will be done in Israel for the Israeli military.

Indians themselves cant make an UAV even if their life depended on it. Nishant UAV is an example.

Myanmars best bet is China or even Pakistan, or Israel.


----------



## polanski

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> They dont, one of their company did a JV where part of fuselage will be built by them and rest of the body & all sensors,gadgets etc will be done in Israel for the Israeli military.
> 
> Indians themselves cant make an UAV even if their life depended on it. Nishant UAV is an example.
> 
> Myanmars best bet is China or even Pakistan, or Israel.


Adani Group and Elta Systems are committed for a JV where both companies will market the products. Regardless which parts manufactured where, Myanmar can get it. 
@Aung Zaya https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/forum/Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

polanski said:


> Adani Group and Elta Systems are committed for a JV where both companies will market the products. Regardless which parts manufactured where, Myanmar can get it.
> @Aung Zaya https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/forum/Myanmar


Get what? lol a fuselage ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

https://www.bangkokpost.com/thailand/general/1811339/thai-navy-to-monitor-myanmar-sub


----------



## MINN

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...-over-sub-to-myanmar/articleshow/72431384.cms


----------



## polanski

Congrats Myanmar for buying a submarine. I guess Bangladesh is the *** kisser of India but India is doing favors to Myanmar. Well done again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Now that we have our first sub we are already in talk with russia and India to buy new ones and is also in talks with China to buy Submarines from them. So what do you guys think we are getting and how many.


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> Now that we have our first sub we are already in talk with russia and India to buy new ones and is also in talks with China to buy Submarines from them. So what do you guys think we are getting and how many.



We are in talk with Russia for additional 2 Kilos. And also we are receiving 2 Ming class from China very soon.


----------



## MINN

tarpitz said:


> We are in talk with Russia for additional 2 Kilos. And also we are receiving 2 Ming class from China very soon.


I heard that we are also in talks with China to buy MS200, S600 or S1100 Submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

polanski said:


> Adani Group and Elta Systems are committed for a JV where both companies will market the products. Regardless which parts manufactured where, Myanmar can get it.
> @Aung Zaya https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/forum/Myanmar


it could be possible. but our UAV fleets organized mainly with CH series drones and local ones. changing suppliers in this situation would not be cost effective. Besides, we have CH-4 factory to produce them locally. so i think we have no plan to change this suppliers. However, as for UAS, Myanmar might be interested in it.



tarpitz said:


> We are in talk with Russia for additional 2 Kilos. And also we are receiving 2 Ming class from China very soon.


not even counting the smaller ones. hee hee


----------



## tarpitz

In 2010, we have only 2 corvettes.
But in 2020, we will have 1/2 Submarine(s), 6 frigates, 3 corvettes, 1 LPD and quite a large number of FAC and auxiliaries.
Most importantly, there is aJF 17 sqd with C 802AK and ground based anti ship costal defence missile battery.
What a great achievement. Now we have better navy than Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GS Zhou

tarpitz said:


> ground based anti ship costal defence missile battery.


May I know more details about it? What's the missile?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

What are ur opinions on this third party uniform debuting at k28000 a piece?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

TheEunch said:


> View attachment 593520
> View attachment 593521
> View attachment 593522
> 
> 
> What are ur opinions on this third party uniform debuting at k28000 a piece?


it looks great. if the quality is good, 28000 is totally fine for our army.


----------



## Aung Zaya

any update for our af anniversary ?


----------



## NEKONEKO

Indonesia handed over hospital in rakhine state, the hospital took 2 years to build from the previously planned 10 months.
The article is in Bahasa Indonesia (Indonesian language).

*Technical Handover Rumah Sakit Bantuan Indonesia di Rakhine State*
https://kemlu.go.id/yangon/id/news/...umah-sakit-bantuan-indonesia-di-rakhine-state

*Rumah Sakit Indonesia di Rakhine Diserahkan ke Myanmar*
CNN Indonesia
Rabu, 11/12/2019 14:00
https://m.cnnindonesia.com/internas...it-indonesia-di-rakhine-diserahkan-ke-myanmar


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204349404955590656

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

jek_sperrow said:


> Indonesia handed over hospital in rakhine state, the hospital took 2 years to build from the previously planned 10 months.
> The article is in Bahasa Indonesia (Indonesian language).
> 
> *Technical Handover Rumah Sakit Bantuan Indonesia di Rakhine State*
> https://kemlu.go.id/yangon/id/news/...umah-sakit-bantuan-indonesia-di-rakhine-state
> 
> *Rumah Sakit Indonesia di Rakhine Diserahkan ke Myanmar*
> CNN Indonesia
> Rabu, 11/12/2019 14:00
> https://m.cnnindonesia.com/internas...it-indonesia-di-rakhine-diserahkan-ke-myanmar
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1204349404955590656



thank you Indonesia. This kind of support are much needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

pictures of Myanmar Kilo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Myanmar should produce ballistic missiles and increase it's military arsenal to a greater extent and that with a fast pace because there is a threat of Myanmar facing the same fate as Yugoslavia in near future. If Myanmar can develop ballistic missile like Iran then no foreign power can touch Myanmar.

@Aung Zaya @polanski @MINN @tarpitz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Buddhistforlife said:


> Myanmar should produce ballistic missiles and increase it's military arsenal to a greater extent and that with a fast pace because there is a threat of Myanmar facing the same fate as Yugoslavia in near future. If Myanmar can develop ballistic missile like Iran then no foreign power can touch Myanmar.
> 
> @Aung Zaya @polanski @MINN @tarpitz



No. We just trying to built a credible conventional deterrent force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

tarpitz said:


> No. We just trying to built a credible conventional deterrent force.


Won't work. Myanmar still does not have a very good conventional force to tackle Western powers. Already countries are slapping sanctions on Myanmar, next if they try to divide the nation, then your army won't stand a chance. Better develop ballistic missiles like Iran to keep Western powers at Bay.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Buddhistforlife said:


> Won't work. Myanmar still does not have a very good conventional force to tackle Western powers. Already countries are slapping sanctions on Myanmar, next if they try to divide the nation, then your army won't stand a chance. Better develop ballistic missiles like Iran to keep Western powers at Bay.



Unreliable Iran ballistic missile cant do a shit when pitted against more large and advance conventional Army, in the middle east region Iran can boast as they like because they are largely isolated with only Pakistan can rolled them in and out, it just Pakistan is solely occupied by the presence of India.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Nike said:


> Unreliable Iran ballistic missile cant do a shit when pitted against more large and advance conventional Army, in the middle east region Iran can boast as they like because they are largely isolated with only Pakistan can rolled them in and out, it just Pakistan is solely occupied by the presence of India.


This is the era of ballistic missile. Having a conventional force will not help. I even doubt the tatmadaw will have to use the conventional weapons against Bangladesh as there are no possibilities of war with them. However a strong missile force can deter Western elements who may try to divide the nation.


----------



## MINN

Tomorrow is the airforce anniversary so any new on what we are getting this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> Tomorrow is the airforce anniversary so any new on what we are getting this year.


i



found this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MINN said:


> Tomorrow is the airforce anniversary so any new on what we are getting this year.


MAF ordered additional SU 30s. They may get it this year. They may also get later versions.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Buddhistforlife said:


> MAF ordered additional SU 30s. They may get it this year. They may also get later versions.


they will get additional units in next years.


----------



## Tagaung

Buddhistforlife said:


> MAF ordered additional SU 30s. They may get it this year. They may also get later versions.


No, SU 30 this year. 

Today aircraft commissioned 

6 Yak 130
2 JF 17
2 Mi 35

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rapster88

Tagaung said:


> No, SU 30 this year.
> 
> Today aircraft commissioned
> 
> 6 Yak 130
> 2 JF 17
> 2 Mi 35



Are those two MI35 with upgrades?


----------



## Tagaung

rapster88 said:


> Are those two MI35 with upgrades?


Mi 35 p


----------



## Devilduck

Not sure about the previous JF17s but according to the description below, newly commissioned JF17Bs are from china. Interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

H


Tagaung said:


> No, SU 30 this year.
> 
> Today aircraft commissioned
> 
> 6 Yak 130
> 2 JF 17
> 2 Mi 35


How many yak 130 , mi 35 and JF 17 do we have in total now


----------



## tarpitz

Newly inducted aircraft.
6 Yak 130
2 JF 17B
2 Mi 35

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2693217624073366


----------



## MINN

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1153453131527639









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2693346560727139


----------



## blinder

Devilduck said:


> Not sure about the previous JF17s but according to the description below, newly commissioned JF17Bs are from china. Interesting.



All the centre fuselages and parts of the tail as well as some other parts are built in Pakistan I think (could be that the first dual prototypes were fully produced in China).
Production/assembly for Pakistan is done by PAC Kamra.
Production/assembly for some foreign customers could be handled by either China or Pakistan.

It was decided between the partners that Myanmar's aircraft would be produced/assembled in, and delivered from, China. That explains the sign.
Also that Nigeria should get Pakistani-built ones (if they ever pay up... )

Meanwhile, production in Pakistan has switched to JF-17B for PAF now.

Any more close up shots of the JF-17Bs available please?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Inside view of MAF ATR 42 MPA.
It is fitted with AESA radar and EOD systems.


----------



## tarpitz

JF 17 simulator of MAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tagaung

guys, I have some interesting photos that I take from MAF day.
these photos confirmed that MM military is researching and developing our own aircrafts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tagaung

Sorry, it took a long time to upload.

Here is the photos of MM military producing trainer aircraft parts

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MINN

Tagaung said:


> Sorry, it took a long time to upload.
> 
> Here is the photos of MM military producing trainer aircraft parts
> 
> 
> View attachment 594255
> View attachment 594256
> View attachment 594257
> View attachment 594258
> View attachment 594259
> View attachment 594260
> View attachment 594261
> View attachment 594262


can I shear this to Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

MINN said:


> can I shear this to Facebook


Yes, you can bro. 
Here is more photos 


Myanmar military drone production photos 









In this photos, we can see Myanmar military’s capability to produce aircraft avionics. 













what are your opinions bros..?

@tarpitz @MINN @Aung Zaya @TheEunch @Devilduck @rapster88

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

Tagaung said:


> Yes, you can bro.
> Here is more photos
> 
> 
> Myanmar military drone production photos
> 
> View attachment 594418
> View attachment 594419
> 
> 
> In this photos, we can see Myanmar military’s capability to produce aircraft avionics.
> 
> 
> View attachment 594424
> View attachment 594425
> View attachment 594426
> 
> 
> what are your opinions bros..?
> 
> @tarpitz @MINN @Aung Zaya @TheEunch @Devilduck @rapster88


really good to see it. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

Tagaung said:


> Sorry, it took a long time to upload.
> 
> Here is the photos of MM military producing trainer aircraft parts
> 
> 
> View attachment 594255
> View attachment 594256
> View attachment 594257
> View attachment 594258
> View attachment 594259
> View attachment 594260
> View attachment 594261
> View attachment 594262



It is almost identical to the one installed on the Chinese trainer CJ-6.










Question:
Is it possible that the aircraft built in Myanmar is a version of the CJ-6?
Thanks for any replies

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> really good to see it. bro



The UAV is clearly a reverse engineered Israeli Elbit Skylark 2 tactical uav.
A big move of MAF. Well appreciated.





Prototype UAV of MAF.






Skylark 2.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> really good to see it. bro



The trainer aircraft is also a reverse engineered PT 6.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Tagaung said:


> Sorry, it took a long time to upload.
> 
> Here is the photos of MM military producing trainer aircraft parts
> 
> 
> View attachment 594255
> View attachment 594256
> View attachment 594257
> View attachment 594258
> View attachment 594259
> View attachment 594260
> View attachment 594261
> View attachment 594262



Really a significant achievement for a small country like us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tagaung

Aung Zaya said:


> really good to see it. bro [/QUO





sahureka2 said:


> It is almost identical to the one installed on the Chinese trainer CJ-6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question:
> Is it possible that the aircraft built in Myanmar is a version of the CJ-6?
> Thanks for any replies



yes, it will be modified version similar in capabilities to PC-7 or PC-9 trainer. 
thats why, MM military is developing avionics compatible to PC-7, PC-9 and K-8. 


what i heard is, this is a first step to make our engineers experienced in producing aircraft. 
And within a decade, they plan to produce 4 gen fighters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheEunch

Tagaung said:


> yes, it will be modified version similar in capabilities to PC-7 or PC-9 trainer.
> thats why, MM military is developing avionics compatible to PC-7, PC-9 and K-8.
> 
> 
> what i heard is, this is a first step to make our engineers experienced in producing aircraft.
> And within a decade, they plan to produce 4 gen fighters.


Damn that’s really ambitious
hopefully the same thing goes for the army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Myanmar Naval Infantry




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2560659714202999

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

I heard that the Kilo will not be commission on the Navy anniversary. And it will be commission on a sperate ceremony


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> I heard that the Kilo will not be commission on the Navy anniversary. And it will be commission on a sperate ceremony



Both 135 metre frigate and Kilo wil join only on the Diamond Jubilee of the AF Day.

On that day 135 metre frigate will be launched whereas Kilo will be commissioned.

As far as I heard 135 metre frigate is fitted with Chinese VLS (like the ones stalled on Type 054) and Russian RBU 6000 ASROC.

commissioning of the Kilo was delayed due to adding of new electro optical devices.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

tarpitz said:


> Both 135 metre frigate and Kilo wil join only on the Diamond Jubilee of the AF Day.
> 
> On that day 135 metre frigate will be launched whereas Kilo will be commissioned.
> 
> As far as I heard 135 metre frigate is fitted with Chinese VLS (like the ones stalled on Type 054) and Russian RBU 6000 ASROC.
> 
> commissioning of the Kilo was delayed due to adding of new electro optical devices.


Indian kilo is obsolete, its useless to upgrade such an old boat.

More useful for training.


----------



## MINN

tarpitz said:


> Both 135 metre frigate and Kilo wil join only on the Diamond Jubilee of the AF Day.
> 
> On that day 135 metre frigate will be launched whereas Kilo will be commissioned.
> 
> As far as I heard 135 metre frigate is fitted with Chinese VLS (like the ones stalled on Type 054) and Russian RBU 6000 ASROC.
> 
> commissioning of the Kilo was delayed due to adding of new electro optical devices.


Wow that's good


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar Navy Day 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Inside of the LPD 1501.


----------



## sahureka2



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar Navy commissioned 8 vessels.
1 × Makasar class LPD
1 × 3000 MT troop carrier
2 × Super Dvora 3
2 × 20 metre aluminium hull patrol boat
2 × Sea going tug boat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Ship killer of MAF.


----------



## tarpitz

Nice bird.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

A user from another forum pointed out to me that in the video you can see the new ASW unit, in this still image the superstructures have been partially covered with prying eyes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

sahureka2 said:


> A user from another forum pointed out to me that in the video you can see the new ASW unit, in this still image the superstructures have been partially covered with prying eyes


actually many projects are on-going. 2 x frigates , 2 x ASW FAC, 1 x FAC, 1 x OPV. and many more. only time matters.


----------



## MINN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Carlosa

Definitely a nice bird. 

A question guys: Is there any difference between the JF-17M of Myanmar and the Block II of Pakistan? Better avionics maybe?



tarpitz said:


> Ship killer of MAF.
> View attachment 595381
> View attachment 595382
> View attachment 595383

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maxpane

tarpitz said:


> Nice bird.
> View attachment 595384
> View attachment 595385


beautiful words indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Carlosa said:


> Definitely a nice bird.
> 
> A question guys: Is there any difference between the JF-17M of Myanmar and the Block II of Pakistan? Better avionics maybe?



Is is essentially a JF 17 Blk 2 made in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> actually many projects are on-going. 2 x frigates , 2 x ASW FAC, 1 x FAC, 1 x OPV. and many more. only time matters.



Most of the ships are going to be commissioned very soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

MINN said:


> View attachment 595823
> 
> View attachment 595824



wow, what is that photo bro. 

what kind of sub is that, bro. is that sub being developed by Myanmar navy?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Tagaung said:


> wow, what is that photo bro.
> 
> what kind of sub is that, bro. is that sub being developed by Myanmar navy?


I am not sure but from what I can read it says 135m so what submarine is 135m long. It's not a kilo because Kilo is not that long. the photo also shows testing the model of the submarine. But why would Myanmar be testing a 135m sub. Also, 135m is longer than most non-nuclear submarines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Carlosa said:


> Definitely a nice bird.
> 
> A question guys: Is there any difference between the JF-17M of Myanmar and the Block II of Pakistan? Better avionics maybe?



it is a customized version of block 2. most obvious thing is PK version has flight fueling system while our ruby does not. Moreover, PK version have combined western and chinese avionics but we used solely chinese. May be radar is also different. we used latest chinese AESA radar developed for JF-17



tarpitz said:


> Most of the ships are going to be commissioned very soon.


nest year ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

MINN said:


> I am not sure but from what I can read it says 135m so what submarine is 135m long. It's not a kilo because Kilo is not that long. the photo also shows testing the model of the submarine. But why would Myanmar be testing a 135m sub. Also, 135m is longer than most non-nuclear submarines.



it does kind of look like Jin class submarine. 







it is a Ballistic missile submarine. 

I also have no idea why such a Sub is doing in our navy show room. 
We should wait for more noise (rumours) regarding this sub. 
Unlike BD military fake news, our military rumours seems to be correct, bro.


----------



## MINN

Tagaung said:


> it does kind of look like Jin class submarine.
> 
> View attachment 596262
> 
> 
> 
> it is a Ballistic missile submarine.
> 
> I also have no idea why such a Sub is doing in our navy show room.
> We should wait for more noise (rumours) regarding this sub.
> Unlike BD military fake news, our military rumours seems to be correct, bro.


It kind of looks like a dolphin class submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

tarpitz said:


> Is is essentially a JF 17 Blk 2 made in China.


Video showed these under manufacturing at PAC, Pak under “Ruby” designation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> It kind of looks like a dolphin class submarine



The weight is just 215 (three digits) kilogram. So I think it is an experimental midget submarine.


----------



## tarpitz

New ASW corvettes of MN being fitted with Shyena torpedo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tagaung

tarpitz said:


> The weight is just 215 (three digits) kilogram. So I think it is an experimental midget submarine.



215 kg is 470 lb, isn't it too small to fit a human?
the smallest sub (biber sub) is around 6 tons. so I think 215 kg is not the actual weight of the sub, even if it is a midget sub. 
From the closer look of the photo, I believe someone photoshop the number behind 215.


----------



## MINN

Tagaung said:


> 215 kg is 470 lb, isn't it too small to fit a human?
> the smallest sub (biber sub) is around 6 tons. so I think 215 kg is not the actual weight of the sub, even if it is a midget sub.
> From the closer look of the photo, I believe someone photoshop the number behind 215.


The picture is very blurry i could not read anything expect the length of 135m


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> The picture is very blurry i could not read anything expect the length of 135m



You can see that the weight is ONLY THREE DIGITS probably 215.


----------



## MINN

tarpitz said:


> You can see that the weight is ONLY THREE DIGITS probably 215.


could you highlight the part of the photo that shows the weight? Because I can not see which line clearly.


----------



## Tagaung

MINN said:


> could you highlight the part of the photo that shows the weight? Because I can not see which line clearly.



here the weight is mentioned in fourth line.



tarpitz said:


> You can see that the weight is ONLY THREE DIGITS probably 215.



if you look at the photo, you can see there are *square grey blocks *covering some area. I believe the photographer edit that in order to keep the actual sub weight confidential.
Even the light torpedo Shyena is 220 kg, so it is *impossible* for the sub to weight 215 kg.

ps area = photoshopped area


----------



## rapster88

tarpitz said:


> New ASW corvettes of MN being fitted with Shyena torpedo.
> View attachment 596614
> View attachment 596615



Are those new ships?


----------



## MINN

Tagaung said:


> here the weight is mentioned in fourth line.
> 
> 
> 
> if you look at the photo, you can see there are *square grey blocks *covering some area. I believe the photographer edit that in order to keep the actual sub weight confidential.
> Even the light torpedo Shyena is 220 kg, so it is *impossible* for the sub to weight 215 kg.
> 
> ps area = photoshopped area
> 
> View attachment 596741


Thank you


----------



## MINN

Chinese Air Force near Myanmar Border

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

Since we are going for a federal system and the ethnic armed groups want to keep their arms...what do you guys think about the American national guard system being applied in Myanmar with the states controlling the national guard until being able to be called upon by the federal government in times of need? The national guard only exist to supplement the army but otherwise are under the control of the state government.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_National_Guard


----------



## Aung Zaya

TheEunch said:


> Since we are going for a federal system and the ethnic armed groups want to keep their arms...what do you guys think about the American national guard system being applied in Myanmar with the states controlling the national guard until being able to be called upon by the federal government in times of need? The national guard only exist to supplement the army but otherwise are under the control of the state government.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_National_Guard


impossible. as u know, having own armies will tear our union into pieces even in a small political conflicts. Most important thing is not having own armies, but distribution of resources and dissolution of power. EAOs must dissemble their armies at the end. With the exchange of this, State shall make a strong assurance of distribution of resources and dissolution of power.


----------



## Devilduck

UWSA controlled area?
Any chances they buy those stuffs?


MINN said:


> Chinese Air Force near Myanmar Border
> 
> View attachment 596947
> 
> View attachment 596946
> 
> View attachment 596947


----------



## MINN

Devilduck said:


> UWSA controlled area?
> Any chances they buy those stuffs?


If china sold these to UWSA Myanmar and China would go to war. These are the picture of the Chinese Air Force near the Border.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1197419437129421

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

ECM pods fitted on the wing tip?
Is it for radar jamming?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Just a question. If myanmar were to buy a new attack helicopter which one would be more fitting.
The Mi 28 or the Ka 52.


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> Just a question. If myanmar were to buy a new attack helicopter which one would be more fitting.
> The Mi 28 or the Ka 52.


Mi-28NE is better suited for Myanmar's needs. Ka-52 is fking expensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

new anti-ship missiles for the frigate (11) Aung Zeya ?


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MINN said:


> Chinese Air Force near Myanmar Border
> 
> View attachment 596947
> 
> View attachment 596946
> 
> View attachment 596947


Thats a beautiful temple in the background.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rapster88

Battery Army releases a statement says Tatmataw had used drones to bomb their asses 
https://www.arakanarmy.net/post/၂၀၂၀-ခ-စ-ဇန-နဝ-ရ-လ-၂-ရက-ရခ-င-ပည-တ-က-ပ-သတင-မ

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devilduck

The thing about Tun Myint Naing is that the dude is quite charismatic and able to make those already racially indoctrinated inbreds to be more radical. At the end of the day we all know what happen to those kind of charismatic leaders. See Hitler. Those f**ktards would take cover behind their minority status, play victim when got *** kicked, paying third party media to lobby against the country while covering up their own s**t and kidnapping everyone that goes against their way. War is a nasty business but those degenerates bring it to another level.
Bright side is we have the most realistic target practice scenario.


rapster88 said:


> Battery Army releases a statement says Tatmataw had used drones to bomb their asses
> https://www.arakanarmy.net/post/၂၀၂၀-ခ-စ-ဇန-နဝ-ရ-လ-၂-ရက-ရခ-င-ပည-တ-က-ပ-သတင-မ

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rapster88

Devilduck said:


> The thing about Tun Myint Naing is that the dude is quite charismatic and able to make those already racially indoctrinated inbreds to be more radical. At the end of the day we all know what happen to those kind of charismatic leaders. See Hitler. Those f**ktards would take cover behind their minority status, play victim when got *** kicked, paying third party media to lobby against the country while covering up their own s**t and kidnapping everyone that goes against their way. War is a nasty business but those degenerates bring it to another level.
> Bright side is we have the most realistic target practice scenario.



but I highly doubt we used the drones to woop their a** unless it’s a HVT with a surgical strike. It would more be like a recon mission and payload delivery by a Jet (or a long range missile?) 

I honestly don’t think the battery Army to be able to distinguish between a drone or an actual aircraft. Haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

What matters is delivering a payload with high accuracy and removing those pests off the existence. 
Intel and evidence gathering is really important in this stage as they love to play victim with the civilian clothing.
Drone usage is more lucrative in my opinion considering the operation cost and crew safety.


rapster88 said:


> but I highly doubt we used the drones to woop their a** unless it’s a HVT with a surgical strike. It would more be like a recon mission and payload delivery by a Jet (or a long range missile?)
> 
> I honestly don’t think the battery Army to be able to distinguish between a drone or an actual aircraft. Haha.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

sahureka2 said:


> new anti-ship missiles for the frigate (11) Aung Zeya ?



Yes. Just as part of the standardization process all Kh 35 and C 801 are replaced by C 802/ 802A.

Both Kh 35s and C 801s will join newly formed costal defence anti ship batteries along with newly acquired ground based AShM TELs and radars.

We have deployed some costal defence anti ship missile batteries to Rakhine State soon after BD has dispatched some BGB units to St Martin island.

Now our ground based Kh 35/ C 802A AShM coverage reaches upto the off Chittagong.

And older C 801 will provide close in protection for naval facilities.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Devilduck said:


> What matters is delivering a payload with high accuracy and removing those pests off the existence.
> Intel and evidence gathering is really important in this stage as they love to play victim with the civilian clothing.
> Drone usage is more lucrative in my opinion considering the operation cost and crew safety.



Our upgraded MiG 29 has been using KAB 500L laser guided bombs and KAB 500KR TV guided bombs since early 2019 on some occasions.

Our UAV have limited payload for effective ground attack. So what the MAF did was they use UAV for target acquisition and the target coordinates are passed to MiG 29. MiG finished their jobs with KAB 500.

So I think Asshole Army may have mistaken KAB 500 strikes as the drones attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LKJ86

MINN said:


> Chinese Air Force near Myanmar Border
> 
> View attachment 596947
> 
> View attachment 596946
> 
> View attachment 596947


PLA Army

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

From the upcoming Tatmadaw day movie


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar AF ATR 72 maritime patrol aircraft.c


----------



## tarpitz

EOD of MAF ATR 72 MPA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

MAF JF 17 with SD 10 & C 802AK.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Xi to Make First China State Visit to Myanmar in 19 Years*
Peter Martin and Philip J. Heijmans
January 10, 2020, 11:31 AM GMT+7

Xi set to meet with Suu Kyi, military general Aung Min Hlaing
Myanmar stands accused of genocide against Rohingya Muslims





Xi Jinping Photographer: Justin Chin/Bloomberg
*LISTEN TO ARTICLE*

2:06
*SHARE THIS ARTICLE*
 Share 
 Tweet 
 Post 
Email 
Chinese President Xi Jinping will travel to Myanmar on January 17 for his first state visit of the year, Vice Foreign Minister Luo Zhaohui announced.

During the two-day trip, Xi will meet with the country’s defacto leader, State Counselor Aung San Suu Kyi, and the commander-in-chief of the Armed Forces, General Min Aung Hlaing, Luo said at a press conference on Friday. The trip, which coincides with the 70th anniversary of the establishment of China-Myanmar diplomatic relations, comes as Myanmar faces widespread condemnation over its treatment of its minority Muslim population in western Rakhine State.


In an effort to develop already deepening ties, Luo said both sides will seek closer economic cooperation through China’s pan-Eurasian Belt and Road Initiative. He also said Xi plans to raise the repatriation of Rohingya refugees -- more than 730,000 of whom remain in squalid camps just across the border in Bangladesh following what the UN has termed genocidal acts by the military since 2017.

Read more: SuuKyi Rejects Genocide Charges Against Myanmar as Misleading





Aung Suu Kyi in The Hague, Netherlands on Dec. 11, 2019.

Source: International Court of Justice/Anadolu Agency via Getty Images
Last month, Suu Kyi appeared in front of the International Court of Justice at the Hague to defend the country’s military against accusations of genocide and crimes against humanity for the killing and rape of thousands of people.

“It is an issue between Myanmar and Bangladesh and indeed it is an old question,” Luo said. “At the request of the two countries China has played a constructive role in this regard, including trilateral talks on early repatriation.”

In a sign of solidarity with what Luo described as a “Pauk-Phaw friendship” between the two countries, which he said means “brothers born together.”





Aung San Suu Kyi with Wang Yi at the Presidential Palace in Naypyidaw on Dec. 7.

Photographer: Thet Aung/AFP via Getty Images
Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi held talks with Suu Kyi in the capital, Naypyitaw just one day before she flew to the Netherlands for the International Court of Justice hearings. During the meeting, Wang advocated for the development of a China-Myanmar Economic Corridor as part of China’s infrastructure ambitions in the conflict-torn country, according to a ministry statement. Wang stressed that China has always “opposed interference in the internal affairs of other countries,” according to the statement which made no mention of the genocide trial.

Xi’s visit will be the first state trip to Myanmar by a Chinese President in 19 years.


----------



## rapster88

tarpitz said:


> View attachment 599350
> 
> EOD of MAF ATR 72 MPA



What’s the purpose of this?


----------



## MINN

Now that Xi is visiting Myanmar Trump has invited Daw Aung San Suu Kyi to DC.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157675862470170

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MINN

Includes shipments to Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Any new MRCA for Myanmar air force? Will Myanmar buy J10 C at any point of time?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Myanmar Air Force Mig-29 escort Xi's plane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Buddhistforlife said:


> Any new MRCA for Myanmar air force? Will Myanmar buy J10 C at any point of time?



currently, we have no plan to buy J-10C. bro


----------



## polanski

India’s Adani Group to manufacture small arms and UAV through the joint venture with Israeli IWI and Elbit Systems: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...t-venture-with-israeli-iwi-and-elbit-systems/

This is great opportunity for to operate Israeli high tech MALE UAV to monitor Bangladeshi military bases in Chittagong, Cox Bazaars and Sylhet. Ultimately, Adani will export these military equipment to Myanmar.



MINN said:


> Now that Xi is visiting Myanmar Trump has invited Daw Aung San Suu Kyi to DC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157675862470170


It's a matter of time that the US withdrawal all sanctions against Myanmar to counter China. It will happen. Seat back and relax!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Buddhistforlife

polanski said:


> India’s Adani Group to manufacture small arms and UAV through the joint venture with Israeli IWI and Elbit Systems: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...t-venture-with-israeli-iwi-and-elbit-systems/
> 
> This is great opportunity for to operate Israeli high tech MALE UAV to monitor Bangladeshi military bases in Chittagong, Cox Bazaars and Sylhet. Ultimately, Adani will export these military equipment to Myanmar.
> 
> 
> It's a matter of time that the US withdrawal all sanctions against Myanmar to counter China. It will happen. Seat back and relax!


Israel is best friend of Myanmar. Myanmar is one of the few countries who does not recognise Palestine. Israel is also one of the reliable defence supplier of Myanmar. They may sell it directly too.



polanski said:


> India’s Adani Group to manufacture small arms and UAV through the joint venture with Israeli IWI and Elbit Systems: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...t-venture-with-israeli-iwi-and-elbit-systems/
> 
> This is great opportunity for to operate Israeli high tech MALE UAV to monitor Bangladeshi military bases in Chittagong, Cox Bazaars and Sylhet. Ultimately, Adani will export these military equipment to Myanmar.
> 
> 
> It's a matter of time that the US withdrawal all sanctions against Myanmar to counter China. It will happen. Seat back and relax!


Tbh USA won't do anything against Myanmar. All the trials in ICJ are just an eyewash. USA understands the importance of Myanmar. The Burmese military junta should try to play dual games and try to ally with both USA, NATO and Russia and China. That way Myanmar can also buy luxurious western equipments

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

MAF's Mig29 escorting chinese president plane.
Fitted with R 27 BVRAAM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Devilduck said:


> MAF's Mig29 escorting chinese president plane.
> Fitted with R 27 BVRAAM.
> View attachment 600494


Congrats. I hope Myanmar will one day have a very strong army with nuclear weapons/ballistic missile and will earn respect for the Buddhist world. Sadhu sadhu sadhu.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devilduck

Buddhistforlife said:


> Congrats. I hope Myanmar will one day have a very strong army with nuclear weapons/ballistic missile and will earn respect for the Buddhist world. Sadhu sadhu sadhu.


LMAO bro.
U for real or being sarcastic?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Devilduck said:


> LMAO bro.
> U for real or being sarcastic?


Nuclear weapons? Obviously not. But Myanmar can make a good ballistic missile base like Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Goku

Good ,Myanmar should make full use of US- China rivarly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheEunch

nuclear missiles are no go as of now but it would be nice to have some nuclear powerplants with the help of the Japanese...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

TheEunch said:


> nuclear missiles are no go as of now but it would be nice to have some nuclear powerplants with the help of the Japanese...


Maybe Japan would lone us money and built one for us.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MINN said:


> Maybe Japan would lone us money and built one for us.


Not now but in future Myanmar may require nukes. Nukes will be necessary to avoid rohingya and Western nations from bullying Myanmar.


----------



## Aung Zaya

polanski said:


> This is great opportunity for to operate Israeli high tech MALE UAV to monitor Bangladeshi military bases in Chittagong, Cox Bazaars and Sylhet. Ultimately, Adani will export these military equipment to Myanmar.



yes. bro
Israel itself have still military relationship with Myanmar indeed and even give us to produce many type of small arms and rcws. however, since we are producing CH series attack drones, buying the whole system of drone would be costly. if we want, we can get technology from both India and Israel and can enhance to our drones. 

dont worry. they are under being watched since years ago.

Bangladesh protests as Myanmar helicopters, *drone* violate airspace
*https://m.bdnews24.com/en/detail/bangladesh/1395100*

*https://www.bdmilitary.com/border-security/myanmar-army-deploys-armed-uavs-bangladesh-border/*


----------



## polanski

Hey @Aung Zaya Would you like to have Sunday treat? here you go!
https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...but-a-business-entity-of-bangladesh-military/


----------



## LKJ86



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Myanmar Air Force Mig-29 escorting the Chinese president plane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> Myanmar Air Force Mig-29 escorting the Chinese president plane
> View attachment 600719
> View attachment 600719



R 73 E


----------



## MINN




----------



## MINN




----------



## MINN

Found this on Facebook
Credit: Michel Krush Mi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

Time has come to welcome Myanmar to worldwide and withdraw sanctions. It's matter of time Myanmar will buy American weapons. Take my word it will happen. Have you ever thought about this? Japan and America want to counter China. PERIOD. Rohingya are sacrificial goat.

https://www.irrawaddy.com/news/burma/japan-provide-1-billion-loans-myanmar-development-projects.html



MINN said:


> Found this on Facebook
> Credit: Michel Krush Mi
> View attachment 601375


Bangladeshi talk from their backside. Bangladesh will not buy anything at all. They're saying that they will buy HQ-16 since 2010. They will buy fighter jet since 2009. In the last 10 years they bought F-7BG1 third gen aircraft. That's all. Bangladesh Air Guard is a transport company.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheEunch

I mean the US is still putting up airs about human rights and what not but japan have been neutral about it and is actively trying to counter China. If those countries gave in to some fat whale in their moms basement reeeeing on the internet about MAH MOSLIMS when it isn’t even genocidal or racial/religious issue but that of immigration issue, they would soon be speaking Chinese and eating dim sum. 

Sure the mm military overdid it and commited atrocities but this is standard and expected from the army when it comes to ethnic groups. However the real threat is China encroaching on the sovereignty of ASEAN countries and the us knows it, the Japanese knows it, the Indians knows it...only those sitting up on the high horse thinks otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

TheEunch said:


> I mean the US is still putting up airs about human rights and what not but japan have been neutral about it and is actively trying to counter China. If those countries gave in to some fat whale in their moms basement reeeeing on the internet about MAH MOSLIMS when it isn’t even genocidal or racial/religious issue but that of immigration issue, they would soon be speaking Chinese and eating dim sum.
> 
> Sure the mm military overdid it and commited atrocities but this is standard and expected from the army when it comes to ethnic groups. However the real threat is China encroaching on the sovereignty of ASEAN countries and the us knows it, the Japanese knows it, the Indians knows it...only those sitting up on the high horse thinks otherwise.


maybe the US is secretly backing Japan and Korea in Myanmar to counter China. Thailand has fallen to China. China is now the biggest investor in Thailand after Japan which was the biggest investor for 50 years. I guess Japan has given up on Thailand.


----------



## vishwambhar

Buddhistforlife said:


> Israel is best friend of Myanmar. Myanmar is one of the few countries who does not recognise Palestine. Israel is also one of the reliable defence supplier of Myanmar. They may sell it directly too.
> 
> 
> Tbh USA won't do anything against Myanmar. All the trials in ICJ are just an eyewash. USA understands the importance of Myanmar. The Burmese military junta should try to play dual games and try to ally with both USA, NATO and Russia and China. That way Myanmar can also buy luxurious western equipments



There are only two tigers in south east Asia.... Vietnam and Burma..... These two powers know how to fight..... Burma I won't be surprised to know that they are actually a nuclear power just like Iran...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheEunch

MINN said:


> maybe the US is secretly backing Japan and Korea in Myanmar to counter China. Thailand has fallen to China. China is now the biggest investor in Thailand after Japan which was the biggest investor for 50 years. I guess Japan has given up on Thailand.



Of course the US being the US will be engaging in this isolation of China covertly in south east Asia, especially for countries with questionable human rights issues like Myanmar...why do u think japan is accepting Tatmadaw soldiers and sailors for training, why are former US marine officers that are Burmese back in Myanmar training the Tatmadaw? Why was there not protest when the South Koreans sold an ENTIRE LPD to the Navy? They know what they are doing just not direct aid that will complicate them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

If Myanmar plays nice, diplomatic and cunning game now, Myanmar will be the beneficiary of trilateral fight against China. 
India, Japan and the US will not only invest in Myanmar but supply military equipments. 
If Myanmar falls in the hand of Xi Jinping then I am sure the US will never withdraw sanctions. 

Myanmar military and politicians must consider carefully which side they take. China will only offer money but sanctions still be there. Japan will offer money and advocate to the US to withdraw sanctions. 

The guy who has money and strong military win the war. Only money or only military doesn't win the war. You need both. 
Example Bahrain, Kuwait, Brunei have money but no military.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheEunch

Wouldn’t be surprised if ahem some equipment from japan or the US turned up at DI to be ‘produced’...in the future


----------



## MINN

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1190543944485224

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

Myanmar to receive first Su-30SME this year: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/01/27/myanmar-to-receive-first-su-30sme-this-year/

What’s so fuss about supplying arms to Myanmar?: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/01/26/whats-so-fuss-about-supplying-arms-to-myanmar/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MINN

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=840666386417487

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

polanski said:


> Myanmar to receive first Su-30SME this year:


already received. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rapster88

Aung Zaya said:


> already received. bro


For real?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

rapster88 said:


> For real?


yes. not all. first delivery. bro u will see them soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> yes. not all. first delivery. bro u will see them soon.



Hope to see them on the Armed Forces Day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1192027541003531

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Another dry floating dock under construction






progress on the 40,000 tonne capacity drydock

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rapster88

Aung Zaya said:


> yes. not all. first delivery. bro u will see them soon.



Woot woot. Let’s guess the color. Mine is that it would be similar to the patterns of Yak and JF. 

But it would be super awesome if it’s with digital camo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

rapster88 said:


> Woot woot. Let’s guess the color. Mine is that it would be similar to the patterns of Yak and JF.
> 
> But it would be super awesome if it’s with digital camo.


dont expect too much. bro just our traditional camo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vishwambhar

Burma should consider equipping it's warships with bramhos.... And also imagine if mere 3 flankers are armed with air to ground bramhos....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3115857251792444


----------



## Aung Zaya

vishwambhar said:


> Burma should consider equipping it's warships with bramhos.... And also imagine if mere 3 flankers are armed with air to ground bramhos....



yes. hoping in coming few years bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

BRDM-2M spotted on the Yangon-Mandalay highway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> BRDM-2M spotted on the Yangon-Mandalay highway
> View attachment 602943



It is BRDM 2MS upgraded with Electro Optical Devices.

Unlike the BRDM-2, the updated BRDM 2 MS has received an optical-electronic (OE) station in the rear part of the turret.

In the photo the OE turrets are covered with canvas. Can be seen clearly.

The OE turret comprises a stabilized panoramic infrared observation device that allows the vehicle’s commander to detect targets at a distance of up to 5 km by day and up to 3.5 km by night. 

The second sighting system detects targets at a distance of up to 2.7 km by day and up to 1.5 km by night. 

The scout car’s situation awareness system is built of six daylight TV cameras and four black-and-white multifunctional displays.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

tarpitz said:


> It is BRDM 2MS upgraded with Electro Optical Devices.
> 
> Unlike the BRDM-2, the updated BRDM 2 MS has received an optical-electronic (OE) station in the rear part of the turret.
> 
> In the photo the OE turrets are covered with canvas. Can be seen clearly.
> 
> The OE turret comprises a stabilized panoramic infrared observation device that allows the vehicle’s commander to detect targets at a distance of up to 5 km by day and up to 3.5 km by night.
> 
> The second sighting system detects targets at a distance of up to 2.7 km by day and up to 1.5 km by night.
> 
> The scout car’s situation awareness system is built of six daylight TV cameras and four black-and-white multifunctional displays.


I heard there are a total of 33 right now. I think its probably from russian storage.


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> I heard there are a total of 33 right now. I think its probably from russian storage.



Russian modified them in 2017 and Myanmar acquired in 2019.

About 50+. Currently 4 Reconnaissance Squadrons are operating BRDM 2MS. Each squadron basically composed of 14 scouts cars. So there will be about 56 cars in the inventory.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

tarpitz said:


> Russian modified them in 2017 and Myanmar acquired in 2019.
> 
> About 50+. Currently 4 Reconnaissance Squadrons are operating BRDM 2MS. Each squadron basically composed of 14 scouts cars. So there will be about 56 cars in the inventory.


Hope we could build them in Myanmar.


----------



## Nike

MINN said:


> Hope we could build them in Myanmar.



You can just look at South under, we already capable to produce our own APC scout vehicles and very eager to export them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nike said:


> You can just look at South under, we already capable to produce our own APC scout vehicles and very eager to export them
> 
> View attachment 603020
> View attachment 603021
> View attachment 603022
> View attachment 603023
> View attachment 603024



ATV is much needed for Myanmar. Perhaps since Indonesia become arms manufacturing power house of ASEAN and it would be good to cooperate in some defense projects when rakhine case is settled.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

Nike said:


> You can just look at South under, we already capable to produce our own APC scout vehicles and very eager to export them
> 
> View attachment 603020
> View attachment 603021
> View attachment 603022
> View attachment 603023
> View attachment 603024



These look great. Indonesia has dedicated armour material research lab?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Nilgiri said:


> These look great. Indonesia has dedicated armour material research lab?



There is spearheaded by LIPI (Indonesia science agency)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tagaung

Nike said:


> There is spearheaded by LIPI (Indonesia science agency)
> 
> View attachment 603204
> View attachment 603205



we are also researching the armoured vehicle project.
this project is from 10 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MINN




----------



## MINN




----------



## rapster88

MINN said:


> View attachment 603408
> View attachment 603409



Is it for the parade?


----------



## MINN

Believe to be made in Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Good start for airforce
Good foundation for myanmar engineering


MINN said:


> Believe to be made in Myanmar
> View attachment 603545
> View attachment 603534
> View attachment 603535
> View attachment 603535
> View attachment 603536
> View attachment 603537
> View attachment 603538
> View attachment 603539
> View attachment 603540
> View attachment 603541
> View attachment 603542
> View attachment 603543
> View attachment 603544


----------



## TheEunch

More MA photos

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

I have question with their reliability tho.
The plastic seems abit odd.
Not sure tho.


TheEunch said:


> View attachment 603571
> View attachment 603572
> View attachment 603573
> View attachment 603574
> More MA photos


----------



## TheEunch

Btw don’t we have factories to produce SCUD Missiles? How hard will it be to repurpose machinery for missiles to produce to jet aircraft?


----------



## tarpitz

TheEunch said:


> Btw don’t we have factories to produce SCUD Missiles? How hard will it be to repurpose machinery for missiles to produce to jet aircraft?



Building jet engines is almost impossible. Even if we build jet aircraft I am sure that we will to acquire jet engines from foreign countries.


----------



## MINN

https://cannabislifenetwork.com/myanmar-recommended-cannabinoids-for-coronavirus/


----------



## MINN

MAF ATR 42-320 MP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

MINN said:


> MAF ATR 42-320 MP
> View attachment 604187
> View attachment 604188



Western embargo? 

ATR made aircraft with Leonardo avionic and suit system 

ATR


----------



## MINN

Nike said:


> Western embargo?
> 
> ATR made aircraft with Leonardo avionic and suit system
> 
> ATR


The systems were fitted by Israel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

According to the tail numbers on these migs does that mean Myanmar has 37 migs


----------



## MINN

I think Embraer C-390 would be a good chose for Myanmar. Beside MNA uses a Embraer so the maintenance should not be a problem. And because its from Brazil we don't have to worried about sanctions.










https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embraer_C-390_Millennium


----------



## sahureka2

MINN said:


> I think Embraer C-390 would be a good chose for Myanmar. Beside MNA uses a Embraer so the maintenance should not be a problem. And because its from Brazil we don't have to worried about sanctions.
> View attachment 605017
> View attachment 605016
> View attachment 605018
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Embraer_C-390_Millennium



engine turbofans IAE (International Aero Engines AG) V2500-E5
Current shareholders are:
Pratt & Whitney (25%)
Pratt & Whitney Aero Engines International (24,5%)
Japanese Aero Engine Corporation (25,25%) : Kawasaki Heavy Industries , Ishikawajima-Harima Heavy Industries, Mitsubishi Heavy Industries
Motori aeronautici MTU (25,25%)
and Rolls-Royce remains a major supplier

therefore it is always possible that turbofans could be subject to sanctions.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

https://far-maroc.forumpro.fr/t2551p100-forces-armees-birmanes-myanmar-armed-forces-tatmadaw

Interesting link about Myanmar Armed Forces.


----------



## MINN

tarpitz said:


> https://far-maroc.forumpro.fr/t2551p100-forces-armees-birmanes-myanmar-armed-forces-tatmadaw
> 
> Interesting link about Myanmar Armed Forces.


We have HAL Dhruv?


----------



## MINN

we might be getting the S300, S400 or Tor 
https://eng.belta.by/society/view/m...arus-capabilities-in-air-defense-128098-2020/


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar officers in Russia for BRDM 2MS training.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

I see no point of those cars.
Even if they are planning for some mechanized infantry unit, we already have shitload of BTRs which is already battle proven from conflicts around 2010.


tarpitz said:


> Myanmar officers in Russia for BRDM 2MS training.
> 
> View attachment 605474


----------



## tarpitz

Devilduck said:


> I see no point of those cars.
> Even if they are planning for some mechanized infantry unit, we already have shitload of BTRs which is already battle proven from conflicts around 2010.



No bro. Their role is different from APC and IFV. Usually they move ahead of the armor columns as the reconnaissance vehicles and provide terrain and enemy information.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1203662639840021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1203662639840021


what type of AD can be offered from the Belarus? same with Kravdrat M which qas inducted 3 years ago. ?


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> what type of AD can be offered from the Belarus? same with Kravdrat M which qas inducted 3 years ago. ?


It could be something entirely new developed between Myanmar and Belarus.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> It could be something entirely new developed between Myanmar and Belarus.


really ? so medium or short?


----------



## vishwambhar

MINN said:


> we might be getting the S300, S400 or Tor
> https://eng.belta.by/society/view/m...arus-capabilities-in-air-defense-128098-2020/



It will be really great to see S400 in Myanmar military... it will tilt the total balance of power in favor of Myanmar even if BD gets Eurofighter Typhoon or Super Hornets.... BD doesn't have much strategic depth so with S400 Myanmar can easily establish *No Fly Zone* over Bangladesh.... Myanmar Flankers and Fulcrum will have a total air superiority over Bangladesh in matter of hours if S400 is deployed by Myanmar....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> really ? so medium or short?


I would assume Medium or long-range. since we lack in that department. for short-range we can easily make ourselves or buy from Russia or China may be even Isreal.



vishwambhar said:


> It will be really great to see S400 in Myanmar military... it will tilt the total balance of power in favor of Myanmar even if BD gets Eurofighter Typhoon or Super Hornets.... BD doesn't have much strategic depth so with S400 Myanmar can easily establish *No Fly Zone* over Bangladesh.... Myanmar Flankers and Fulcrum will have a total air superiority over Bangladesh in matter of hours if S400 is deployed by Myanmar....


I got to say the BD member keeps saying how they can beat MM with 16 Eurofighter but they forget that Myanmar has a nationwide air defense. which BD doesn't have. We are also working on a coastal defense system since a few years ago and it's almost finished. They keep mentioning how MM is weaker because of our GDP but they forget that North Korea has a smaller GDP then MM but can obliterate BD. Even without nukes. At the end of the day, the BD economy is going to be left behind because they only have a big human resource pool but nothing else that can bring any significant economic growth. While Myanmar has many sectors including mining, natural gas, and oil, agriculture, tourism and manufacturing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> I would assume Medium or long-range. since we lack in that department. for short-range we can easily make ourselves or buy from Russia or China may be even Isreal.



Belarus cant make even long range AD for itself. So, not much chance for long range. but newly built Buk-MB3K system was inducted last years. may best best hope is more reliable medium range missile unless China or Russia is involved. According to the news, we will soon have 2 locally produced medium range sir defense system. Great !! cant wait to see them. ha ha

even if we got some of these, great job for our collaboration. so we will have 2 locally produced different medium range which can reached up to 70km. real threats to any invaders. 

*Belarus unveils prototype 9M318 surface-to-air missile*
*Nikolai Novichkov, Minsk* - Jane's Missiles & Rockets
31 May 2019
Follow

RSS


The OKB TSP Scientific Production Limited Liability Company (OKB TSP SPLLC) of Belarus unveiled its prototype 9M318 surface-to-air missile (SAM) for the Buk-MB2 and Buk-MB3 medium-range SAM systems at the MILEX 2019 defence exhibition in Minsk, Belarus, between 15-18 May.

An OKB TSP SP spokesperson told _Jane's_ that the new missile is designed to engage high-speed manoeuvrable aerodynamic targets with low radar cross-section (RCS), including fixed-wing and rotary-wing aircraft, tactical ballistic, anti-ship, cruise, and air-launched missiles, and surface and radio-emitting ground targets in an electronically contested environment.




The OKB TSP SP prototype 9M318 interceptor for the BUK family of surface-to-air missile systems, shown at the 2019 MILEX Defence Exhibition in Minsk, Belarus, in May. (N Novichkov)

The 9M318 has a stated operational range of 3 km-70 km and can engage an aerial target flying at an altitude between 0.015 km and 25 km at a speed of up to 1,350 m/s. Weighing 815 kg and equipped with active radar homing guidance, the new 9M318 interceptor can engage airborne threats with an RCS of less than 0.1 m.

The prototype 9M318 was displayed at the MILEX show along with the 9M38MB1 interceptor used by the Buk, Buk-M1, Buk-MB, and Buk-M2 systems. Belarus owns some stocks of the 9M38 Soviet-era missile, which it is upgrading and offering to foreign Buk system users.



MINN said:


> got to say the BD member keeps saying how they can beat MM with 16 Eurofighter but they forget that Myanmar has a nationwide air defense. which BD doesn't have. We are also working on a coastal defense system since a few years ago and it's almost finished. They keep mentioning how MM is weaker because of our GDP but they forget that North Korea has a smaller GDP then MM but can obliterate BD. Even without nukes. At the end of the day, the BD economy is going to be left behind because they only have a big human resource pool but nothing else that can bring any significant economic growth. While Myanmar has many sectors including mining, natural gas, and oil, agriculture, tourism and manufacturing.



forget about them. not worth to mention here. bro

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## vishwambhar

MINN said:


> I would assume Medium or long-range. since we lack in that department. for short-range we can easily make ourselves or buy from Russia or China may be even Isreal.
> 
> 
> I got to say the BD member keeps saying how they can beat MM with 16 Eurofighter but they forget that Myanmar has a nationwide air defense. which BD doesn't have. We are also working on a coastal defense system since a few years ago and it's almost finished. They keep mentioning how MM is weaker because of our GDP but they forget that North Korea has a smaller GDP then MM but can obliterate BD. Even without nukes. At the end of the day, the BD economy is going to be left behind because they only have a big human resource pool but nothing else that can bring any significant economic growth. While Myanmar has many sectors including mining, natural gas, and oil, agriculture, tourism and manufacturing.



Exactly.... They always dream about fancy western fighters but easily ignore other factors who actually helps them win wars such as SAM, proper network centric communication between ground based and air based platforms.... Myanmar is actually working on integrated battle systems while BD fanboys think 16 Typhoons will wipe out MAF and 36 J-10s will keep IAF in check.... Except some little tactical edge it's not going to offer anything.... I really wish S400 type game changer system becomes reality in Myanmar....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> Belarus cant make even long range AD for itself. So, not much chance for long range. but newly built Buk-MB3K system was inducted last years. may best best hope is more reliable medium range missile unless China or Russia is involved. According to the news, we will soon have 2 locally produced medium range sir defense system. Great !! cant wait to see them. ha ha
> 
> even if we got some of these, great job for our collaboration. so we will have 2 locally produced different medium range which can reached up to 70km. real threats to any invaders.
> 
> *Belarus unveils prototype 9M318 surface-to-air missile*
> *Nikolai Novichkov, Minsk* - Jane's Missiles & Rockets
> 31 May 2019
> Follow
> 
> RSS
> 
> 
> The OKB TSP Scientific Production Limited Liability Company (OKB TSP SPLLC) of Belarus unveiled its prototype 9M318 surface-to-air missile (SAM) for the Buk-MB2 and Buk-MB3 medium-range SAM systems at the MILEX 2019 defence exhibition in Minsk, Belarus, between 15-18 May.
> 
> An OKB TSP SP spokesperson told _Jane's_ that the new missile is designed to engage high-speed manoeuvrable aerodynamic targets with low radar cross-section (RCS), including fixed-wing and rotary-wing aircraft, tactical ballistic, anti-ship, cruise, and air-launched missiles, and surface and radio-emitting ground targets in an electronically contested environment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OKB TSP SP prototype 9M318 interceptor for the BUK family of surface-to-air missile systems, shown at the 2019 MILEX Defence Exhibition in Minsk, Belarus, in May. (N Novichkov)
> 
> The 9M318 has a stated operational range of 3 km-70 km and can engage an aerial target flying at an altitude between 0.015 km and 25 km at a speed of up to 1,350 m/s. Weighing 815 kg and equipped with active radar homing guidance, the new 9M318 interceptor can engage airborne threats with an RCS of less than 0.1 m.
> 
> The prototype 9M318 was displayed at the MILEX show along with the 9M38MB1 interceptor used by the Buk, Buk-M1, Buk-MB, and Buk-M2 systems. Belarus owns some stocks of the 9M38 Soviet-era missile, which it is upgrading and offering to foreign Buk system users.
> 
> 
> 
> forget about them. not worth to mention here. bro


we could also get MRL from them


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> Belarus cant make even long range AD for itself. So, not much chance for long range. but newly built Buk-MB3K system was inducted last years. may best best hope is more reliable medium range missile unless China or Russia is involved. According to the news, we will soon have 2 locally produced medium range sir defense system. Great !! cant wait to see them. ha ha
> 
> even if we got some of these, great job for our collaboration. so we will have 2 locally produced different medium range which can reached up to 70km. real threats to any invaders.
> 
> *Belarus unveils prototype 9M318 surface-to-air missile*
> *Nikolai Novichkov, Minsk* - Jane's Missiles & Rockets
> 31 May 2019
> Follow
> 
> RSS
> 
> 
> The OKB TSP Scientific Production Limited Liability Company (OKB TSP SPLLC) of Belarus unveiled its prototype 9M318 surface-to-air missile (SAM) for the Buk-MB2 and Buk-MB3 medium-range SAM systems at the MILEX 2019 defence exhibition in Minsk, Belarus, between 15-18 May.
> 
> An OKB TSP SP spokesperson told _Jane's_ that the new missile is designed to engage high-speed manoeuvrable aerodynamic targets with low radar cross-section (RCS), including fixed-wing and rotary-wing aircraft, tactical ballistic, anti-ship, cruise, and air-launched missiles, and surface and radio-emitting ground targets in an electronically contested environment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The OKB TSP SP prototype 9M318 interceptor for the BUK family of surface-to-air missile systems, shown at the 2019 MILEX Defence Exhibition in Minsk, Belarus, in May. (N Novichkov)
> 
> The 9M318 has a stated operational range of 3 km-70 km and can engage an aerial target flying at an altitude between 0.015 km and 25 km at a speed of up to 1,350 m/s. Weighing 815 kg and equipped with active radar homing guidance, the new 9M318 interceptor can engage airborne threats with an RCS of less than 0.1 m.
> 
> The prototype 9M318 was displayed at the MILEX show along with the 9M38MB1 interceptor used by the Buk, Buk-M1, Buk-MB, and Buk-M2 systems. Belarus owns some stocks of the 9M38 Soviet-era missile, which it is upgrading and offering to foreign Buk system users.
> 
> 
> 
> forget about them. not worth to mention here. bro



But we already have large number of medium range SAM. And we have a production line for KS 1B SAM. So inducting more new type will make the integration more difficult. What we need is a long range SAM systems to replace Volga M.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> But we already have large number of medium range SAM. And we have a production line for KS 1B SAM. So inducting more new type will make the integration more difficult. What we need is a long range SAM systems to replace Volga M.



yes. i just predicted what can come out from the projects. As we all know, Belarus itself is not ready for long range and developing a whole new one will cost us more and take time. I do agree that what we need is long range AD right now and but we can not expect from these projects. the longest range of their best missile is just 70 km which is the same with our KS-1M. if we want long range AD, should collab with China who has a vast exp of developing long range AD.


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> yes. i just predicted what can come out from the projects. As we all know, Belarus itself is not ready for long range and developing a whole new one will cost us more and take time. I do agree that what we need is long range AD right now and but we can not expect from these projects. the longest range of their best missile is just 70 km which is the same with our KS-1M. if we want long range AD, should collab with China who has a vast exp of developing long range AD.


We might as well buy the S-300 or S-400 from Russia.


----------



## Devilduck

S300 is rumored to be paper tiger by the western fanboys but the system itself looks really promising tho. 
Our navy really need proper AD system.
Current mounted IGLAs will be useless against any aircraft with decent countermeasures.


MINN said:


> We might as well buy the S-300 or S-400 from Russia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vishwambhar

Devilduck said:


> S300 is rumored to be paper tiger by the western fanboys but the system itself looks really promising tho.
> Our navy really need proper AD system.
> Current mounted IGLAs will be useless against any aircraft with decent countermeasures.



Myanmar needs to install proper AD system in the class of BARAK immediately.... God forbid if BD goes for Super Hornets or Typhoons then such systems are must for warships.... Myanmar has already taken impressive efforts to establish integrated battle system and I have no doubt that they have lethal air defence system for ships on plan....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

I heard that the Myanmar naval personals training in Visakhapatnam has finished their training and has statrted operation of the Kilo sub on 06.01.2020.
For Myanmar member read below 
Kilo ႀကီးေပၚကို (06.01.2020)ရက္ေန႔က
နံနက္ပိုင္းမွာ ျမန္မာေတြ စတင္တာဝန္ထမ္း
ေဆာင္...

ေရးသားသူ..ရဲထြဋ္ဦး

India ႏိုင္ငံ အေျခစိုက္စခန္းတစ္ခုျဖစ္ေသာ
Visakhapat တြင္ Submarine Course
တက္ေရာက္သင္ၾကား ေလ့က်င့္ေနၾကတဲ့
ျမန္မာတို႔၏ ပထမဦးဆုံးေသာ Submarine
Crew သည္ (06.01.2020)ရက္ေန႔တြင္
INS Sinfhuvir S58 ႀကီးေပၚသို႔
တက္ေရာက္၍ တာဝန္လႊဲေျပာင္းရယူ
လိုက္ျခင္းျဖင့္ သမိုင္းမွတ္တမ္း စိုက္ထူလိုက္သည္။

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> I heard that the Myanmar naval personals training in Visakhapatnam has finished their training and has statrted operation of the Kilo sub on 06.01.2020.
> For Myanmar member read below
> Kilo ႀကီးေပၚကို (06.01.2020)ရက္ေန႔က
> နံနက္ပိုင္းမွာ ျမန္မာေတြ စတင္တာဝန္ထမ္း
> ေဆာင္...
> 
> ေရးသားသူ..ရဲထြဋ္ဦး
> 
> India ႏိုင္ငံ အေျခစိုက္စခန္းတစ္ခုျဖစ္ေသာ
> Visakhapat တြင္ Submarine Course
> တက္ေရာက္သင္ၾကား ေလ့က်င့္ေနၾကတဲ့
> ျမန္မာတို႔၏ ပထမဦးဆုံးေသာ Submarine
> Crew သည္ (06.01.2020)ရက္ေန႔တြင္
> INS Sinfhuvir S58 ႀကီးေပၚသို႔
> တက္ေရာက္၍ တာဝန္လႊဲေျပာင္းရယူ
> လိုက္ျခင္းျဖင့္ သမိုင္းမွတ္တမ္း စိုက္ထူလိုက္သည္။



Yes. It will be commissioned on / around 27 March.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tarpitz

Indian Navy Chief is in Myanmar.
Kilo sub is expected to be delivered during his trip.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Indian Navy Chief is in Myanmar.
> Kilo sub is expected to be delivered during his trip.
> 
> View attachment 606973


But some people said kilo is arrived and even myanmar officers started operation on it.


----------



## Goku

Aung Zaya said:


> But some people said kilo is arrived and even myanmar officers started operation on it.


Ceremonies are just a PR formalities. Actual deployment is classified

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Some thai media pin pointed the location of our sub somewhere in the myeik island according to the image that spread on facebook few weeks back. Maybe they predicted the potential location but the status and the location is best kept secret.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Goku said:


> Ceremonies are just a PR formalities. Actual deployment is classified



yes. In the recent visit of India Navy chief he met President, Daw Aung San Su Kyi and many top military officials. Moreover, President of Myanmar has planned to go India in coming month as well. So I doubt that the visit of Navy Chief is just for formal chit chat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> But some people said kilo is arrived and even myanmar officers started operation on it.



I mean official ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> I mean official ceremony.


if so, may be bro.


----------



## Devilduck

Any idea what those planes are?
Parked at magway few months back.


----------



## PDW

Devilduck said:


> Any idea what those planes are?
> Parked at magway few months back.
> View attachment 607356



Super Galebs?


----------



## tarpitz

Comparison

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

US wants to train Myanmar Military cadets




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=204592900735013


----------



## vishwambhar

Does Myanmar use 155 MM artillery?


----------



## tarpitz

vishwambhar said:


> Does Myanmar use 155 MM artillery?



Yes. Myanmar has four different types of 155 mm.

112 - KH 179 TOW
72 - Soltam M 8 45P TOW
78 - SH 1 SPH
30 - Nora K0 SPH

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2478973205687426





https://www.livefistdefence.com/202...fit-complete-handover-to-myanmar-shortly.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kutuzov

Kilo spotted in Yangon river.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MINN

Kutuzov said:


> View attachment 607796
> Kilo spotted in Yangon river.


Really


----------



## rapster88

Yes. Apparently a sub (our kilo?) was spotted today. 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=835327750317574






MINN said:


> Really

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Myanmar Airborne accident

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kutuzov

MINN said:


> Myanmar Airborne accident
> View attachment 607816
> View attachment 607815



It happens during a basic para course for women paratroopers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Kilo submarine with Klub S finally arrived on Yangon.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

tarpitz said:


> View attachment 608255
> 
> Kilo submarine with Klub S finally arrived on Yangon.



Great to see! Congrats and good luck+best wishes to Myanmar navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

tarpitz said:


> View attachment 608255
> 
> Kilo submarine with Klub S finally arrived on Yangon.



Where the club s?


----------



## MINN

I heard India is giving a loan of 680 million to buy defense equipment and they will also help Myanmar buy 2 new kilos for a cheaper price from Russia.



Nike said:


> Where the club s?


this sub was upgraded to fire Klub S back in the early 2000s by the Indian Navy in Russia.



tarpitz said:


> View attachment 608255
> 
> Kilo submarine with Klub S finally arrived on Yangon.


Guys I don't want to say it but has to. The sub has an Indian Navy Flag. But it could be because it has not been transferred to the Myanmar Navy. What do you guys think?


----------



## Nilgiri

MINN said:


> Guys I don't want to say it but has to. The sub has an Indian Navy Flag. But it could be because it has not been transferred to the Myanmar Navy. What do you guys think?



Likely standard protocol since it would be Indian navy command for transferring from last indian port of call to Myanmar/Yangon area.

There will be an official handover ceremony for sure where the flag is lowered (and presented to Indian delegation) and Myanmar navy flag is raised for first time....and Indian captain hands over control to Myanmar navy captain etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vishwambhar

MINN said:


> Myanmar Airborne accident
> View attachment 607816
> View attachment 607815



Good to know she is safe


----------



## polanski

Myanmar rips off benefits of Sino-India competition 
https://thediplomat.com/2020/02/sin...n-the-spotlight-with-indian-navy-chief-visit/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar Army send medical aids to China Corona virus hit area.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

More photos of Kilo sub.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

tarpitz said:


> View attachment 609093
> View attachment 609094
> 
> 
> More photos of Kilo sub.


That P90 next to the sub. Is it ours?


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> That P90 next to the sub. Is it ours?



No. She probably escorted Kilo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

MINN said:


> That P90 next to the sub. Is it ours?



Its P50 INS Sukanya (OPV).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Just tought it was interesting. A graveyard in Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## MINN

I know we got the su 30 but would the mig 35 still be a better choice
https://www.janes.com/article/92082/russia-reveals-export-variant-mig-35


----------



## vishwambhar

MINN said:


> I know we got the su 30 but would the mig 35 still be a better choice
> https://www.janes.com/article/92082/russia-reveals-export-variant-mig-35



MIG 35 is a great in fact it's MIG 29 Fulcrum on steroids but when it comes to pay load, range, speed nothing beats Flanker.... If Myanmar already have or planning to get air refuellers then you have already got a fighter which gives you offensive reach even up to the Indian Ocean..... I had once read that Myanmar plans to buy around 30 flankers.... Hope it's true....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

vishwambhar said:


> MIG 35 is a great in fact it's MIG 29 Fulcrum on steroids but when it comes to pay load, range, speed nothing beats Flanker.... If Myanmar already have or planning to get air refuellers then you have already got a fighter which gives you offensive reach even up to the Indian Ocean..... I had once read that Myanmar plans to buy around 30 flankers.... Hope it's true....



Each is optimized to different mission profile/performance to be fair...it just depends which kind of mission a country's airforce sees itself doing more (there is of course overlap given multirole these days)....if it cannot pick both.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vishwambhar

Nilgiri said:


> Each is optimized to different mission profile/performance to be fair...it just depends which kind of mission a country's airforce sees itself doing more (there is of course overlap given multirole these days)....if it cannot pick both.



Yes true.... Myanmar is quite a big country with big maritime boundaries.... Flanker is a perfect choice for it however I feel if budget allows it should go for Flanker Fulcrum combo like India..... Apart from this if they have plans for mid air refuellers and AWACS in future then nothing like it....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN




----------



## MINN

Since the Su-25 is pretty much out of date. Could Myanmar get the Su-34 for ground attack. It would be batter then what we currently have for ground attack.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

MINN said:


> Since the Su-25 is pretty much out of date. Could Myanmar get the Su-34 for ground attack. It would be batter then what we currently have for ground attack.



Got budgeting space for it?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Nilgiri said:


> Got budgeting space for it?


Its about the same price as Su-30.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

No. It would be overkill for everything. We dont need that. 


Nilgiri said:


> Got budgeting space for it?





MINN said:


> Its about the same price as Su-30.



I think we dont need that kind of long range penetration bomber. Even Su.25 is more than enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Guys, bad news the armed forces day has been put on hold until the corona virus is under control.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

The mass gathering is best avoided during this time.


MINN said:


> Guys, bad news the armed forces day has been put on hold until the corona virus is under control.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

We need proper ground attack platform.
Our A5s are not suited for counter insurgent warfare.
We almost lost 1 to manpad fire few years back at monekoe if not for the pilot's skill.
SU25 with proper countermeasure will be alot more effective than the Hinds. 
Drone strikes seems effective as it limit the destruction only to the targeted area but the cost of those missiles will be a burden for a long term against those uneducated inbreds.


Aung Zaya said:


> No. It would be overkill for everything. We dont need that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we dont need that kind of long range penetration bomber. Even Su.25 is more than enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

__ https://www.facebook.com/





movie about Myanmar civil war. The moment where *half the Army become The Enemy*. The longest war ongoing in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

*Myanmar Military Helicopter Crashes Carrying Foreign Military Attachés: No Deaths*





__ https://www.facebook.com/





By THE IRRAWADDY 6 March 2020

Yangon — A Myanmar military helicopter carrying at least 15 people, including foreign military attachés to Myanmar, crashed shortly after it took off in Kaungkha Village, Kutkai Township in northern Shan State, on Friday afternoon.

Some crew members were injured but the military attachés on board were unharmed, according to sources.

The military attachés and journalists were brought by the military (or Tatmadaw) in four helicopters to the village on Friday to observe a drugs haul.

Myanmar’s military said early this week that it seized over 91 billion kyats (US$66 million) worth narcotics, precursor chemicals, stimulants and equipment between Feb. 28 and March 3 near Kaungkha.

_Translated to Burmese by Thet Ko Ko

https://www.irrawaddy.com/news/burm...loo3V4F0J_30mA3KHizkcRp455xjMkqlrMnfS7vVzegaY_


----------



## MINN

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2476469822667131


----------



## Nike

MINN said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2476469822667131




Indonesian language? Seems an Indonesian soldier who take part in this occasion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rapster88

I think it was recorded by one of the Indonesian Military attaché. 

Can you briefly translate what he was saying? 


Nike said:


> Indonesian language? Seems an Indonesian soldier who take part in this occasion


----------



## Beast

Devilduck said:


> We need proper ground attack platform.
> Our A5s are not suited for counter insurgent warfare.
> We almost lost 1 to manpad fire few years back at monekoe if not for the pilot's skill.
> SU25 with proper countermeasure will be alot more effective than the Hinds.
> Drone strikes seems effective as it limit the destruction only to the targeted area but the cost of those missiles will be a burden for a long term against those uneducated inbreds.


Did Myanmar import the Chinese Wing Loong II? UCAV with great loiter time can patrol and continue presence on enemy area for a long time. Wing Loong II can fly higher attitude and less prone to MANPAD attack. Its precision strike can reduce collateral damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NEKONEKO

Nike said:


> Indonesian language? Seems an Indonesian soldier who take part in this occasion


Its our defense attache to Myanmar Col. (ret.) Fajar Rusdianto


rapster88 said:


> I think it was recorded by one of the Indonesian Military attaché.
> 
> Can you briefly translate what he was saying?


He is thanking the god because he survive the crash and no fatalities, but the pilot got hurt. The helo is bound to lazio or something and suddenly lost thrust when take off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rapster88

NEKONEKO said:


> Its our defense attache to Myanmar Col. (ret.) Fajar Rusdianto
> 
> He is thanking the god because he survive the crash and no fatalities, but the pilot got hurt. The helo is bound to lazio or something and suddenly lost thrust when take off.



I see. Thanks. They were returning to Lasio city. Apparently chopper lost power during take off and crashed landed when pilot tried to return back to the LZ. 

luckily all the diplomatic passengers were safe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Beast said:


> Did Myanmar import the Chinese Wing Loong II? UCAV with great loiter time can patrol and continue presence on enemy area for a long time. Wing Loong II can fly higher attitude and less prone to MANPAD attack. Its precision strike can reduce collateral damage.


not sure. bro 
but we have a good number of Chinese military drone and also have CH 4 factory. so if we want to step up, it would be not too difficult.


----------



## TheEunch

CH-4? I thought we only had CH-3s

Btw why did we not buy Harbin z20s instead of mil-mi4s? The Harbin z20 look more capable at similar price point compared to mil mi4


----------



## MINN



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

https://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2020/03/indigenous-light-armoured-vehicle-of.html?m=1


----------



## MINN

Myanmar Navy model ships for the parade

















Just thought it was interesting 








Do you guys know how many different guns are on this pic


----------



## rapster88

Some insightful interview about the Rakhine 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3241556409221822


----------



## MINN

Tanks being transported to Nay Pyi Taw 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=784247155398452


----------



## TheEunch

MINN said:


> Myanmar Navy model ships for the parade
> View attachment 612236
> View attachment 612237
> View attachment 612238
> View attachment 612239
> View attachment 612240
> 
> Just thought it was interesting
> View attachment 612241
> View attachment 612242
> 
> 
> Do you guys know how many different guns are on this pic
> View attachment 612243


Four types
m1 carbines
M16 types
HK33 types
MA series


----------



## MINN

Is this true 

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252FMilitaryPorn%252Fcomments%252Fehnw10%252F


----------



## TheEunch

Page not found bro


----------



## MINN

TheEunch said:


> Page not found bro


It was there this morning i guess he deleted it


----------



## Nike

MINN said:


> View attachment 612471
> 
> It was there this morning i guess he deleted it



Very true, at the time Indonesia armed forces using Myanmar channel to bought western European arms, spare parts and munitions . At the time, Indonesia is in confrontation against UK, australia, Canada Malaya and India. Most western Europe reluctant to do business with Indonesia Armed forces, so Myanmar as our close friend do as the middleman

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Devilduck

Indonesian helped us during Insein battle.
While Insein was overrun by KNDOs our main fighting unit was in Rakhine fighting some religious extremists. The only way to reinforce Insein in time is through airlift. Sadly there was no decent plane in our arsenal so we had to seek help from neighbors where no one accepted our request expect for the Indos. The plane that they provided for us is still in Naypyitaw Tatmadaw Museum. Good wkwkwkwk guys.


Nike said:


> Very true, at the time Indonesia armed forces using Myanmar channel to bought western European arms, spare parts and munitions . At the time, Indonesia is in confrontation against UK, australia, Canada Malaya and India. Most western Europe reluctant to do business with Indonesia Armed forces, so Myanmar as our close friend do as the middleman

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## rapster88

Devilduck said:


> Indonesian helped us during Insein battle.
> While Insein was overrun by KNDOs our main fighting unit was in Rakhine fighting some religious extremists. The only way to reinforce Insein in time is through airlift. Sadly there was no decent plane in our arsenal so we had to seek help from neighbors where no one accepted our request expect for the Indos. The plane that they provided for us is still in Naypyitaw Tatmadaw Museum. Good wkwkwkwk guys.




I see what you did there with wkwkwk. Terima Kasih Indonesia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vishwambhar

MINN said:


>



Nice video..... Myanmar is really beautiful.... One common thing I like about Myanmar and India is both are really Wild 

I mean both have got great wild life.... Just see how dense and thick forests both countries have got .... For India main national forests are Tadoba ( I visited this forest last week and I am really proud that such a beautiful forest is in my country) , Jim Corbet, sundarban and in south huge forests spanned on big part of karnataka and tamilnadu.... There are so many other forests too with great wild life... For example I think India is only country to have Lion (Gir forest, Gujarat) and big cat Tiger in all other national forests.....

What kind of animals in Myanmar forests? Do you have those beautiful big cats?


----------



## MINN

I hear a russian IL-76 hoped in to yangon International today.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Made in Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> Made in Myanmar
> View attachment 613056
> View attachment 613057
> View attachment 613058


Somewhat similar to Masada Jeep.


----------



## ghost250

*Arakan Army seizes 30 soldiers in Chin fighting*

*The Arakan Army captured 30 soldiers after fighting government troops in Paletwa township in Chin State, the armed ethnic group said Wednesday.*

Khaing Thu Kha, a spokesperson of the Arakan Army, said among the captives is a battalion commander.


*“We arrested two captains and eight soldiers today. We arrested 20 soldiers yesterday,” he told The Myanmar Times. “We detain them under the prisoner of war law.”*

Khaing Thu Kha said the Tatmadaw (military) used rocket launchers, artillery, jet fighters, and helicopters during the fighting on Wednesday.

“We seized a lot of weapons, and 20 soldiers died in the fight,” he said. “Some AA members also died.”



_The Myanmar Times_ was unable to reach Brigadier General Zaw Min Tun, secretary of Tatmadaw True News Information Team, to confirm the report of the Arakan Army spokesperson.


A 50-year-old man died in the clashes, and three other civilians injured in an artillery fire that hit Vi Hu Village on Monday, according to U Kyaw Nyein, chair of the Paletwa-based civic group Khumi Affairs Coordination Council (KACC).

"The Tatmadaw and AA exchanged fires. AA fighters stayed inside the village, and when the Tatmadaw fired at the village with heavy shells, locals suffered,” he told _The Myanmar Times_. “AA is everywhere in Paletwa, and people fled their homes for safety.”

U Kyaw Nyein identified the fatality as U Chit Tun, an ethnic Rakhine. The injured were U Hla Maung Chay, U Kyaw Mya, and U Ye Tun Aung.

The fresh round of fighting between the Tatmadaw and the Arakan Army in Paletwa started on February 5, cutting off transport routes to the township, which caused acute food shortage for over 100,000 residents

Earlier in the week, the Arakan Army has allowed the transport of 6000 sacks of rice to the township, but it has yet to arrive there.

The rice will be coming from the Rakhine State capital of Sittwe and would be transferred to Kyauktaw township by trucks. From Kyauktaw, the rice will be ferried to Paletwa via Kaladan River.

The Arakan Army, comprised of predominantly ethnic Rakhine people, is fighting for autonomy from the central government. - _Translated

*https://www.mmtimes.com/news/myanmars-arakan-army-seizes-30-soldiers-chin-fighting.html*_


----------



## Aung Zaya

ghost250 said:


> *Arakan Army seizes 30 soldiers in Chin fighting*
> 
> *The Arakan Army captured 30 soldiers after fighting government troops in Paletwa township in Chin State, the armed ethnic group said Wednesday.*
> 
> Khaing Thu Kha, a spokesperson of the Arakan Army, said among the captives is a battalion commander.
> 
> 
> *“We arrested two captains and eight soldiers today. We arrested 20 soldiers yesterday,” he told The Myanmar Times. “We detain them under the prisoner of war law.”*
> 
> Khaing Thu Kha said the Tatmadaw (military) used rocket launchers, artillery, jet fighters, and helicopters during the fighting on Wednesday.
> 
> “We seized a lot of weapons, and 20 soldiers died in the fight,” he said. “Some AA members also died.”
> 
> 
> 
> _The Myanmar Times_ was unable to reach Brigadier General Zaw Min Tun, secretary of Tatmadaw True News Information Team, to confirm the report of the Arakan Army spokesperson.
> 
> 
> A 50-year-old man died in the clashes, and three other civilians injured in an artillery fire that hit Vi Hu Village on Monday, according to U Kyaw Nyein, chair of the Paletwa-based civic group Khumi Affairs Coordination Council (KACC).
> 
> "The Tatmadaw and AA exchanged fires. AA fighters stayed inside the village, and when the Tatmadaw fired at the village with heavy shells, locals suffered,” he told _The Myanmar Times_. “AA is everywhere in Paletwa, and people fled their homes for safety.”
> 
> U Kyaw Nyein identified the fatality as U Chit Tun, an ethnic Rakhine. The injured were U Hla Maung Chay, U Kyaw Mya, and U Ye Tun Aung.
> 
> The fresh round of fighting between the Tatmadaw and the Arakan Army in Paletwa started on February 5, cutting off transport routes to the township, which caused acute food shortage for over 100,000 residents
> 
> Earlier in the week, the Arakan Army has allowed the transport of 6000 sacks of rice to the township, but it has yet to arrive there.
> 
> The rice will be coming from the Rakhine State capital of Sittwe and would be transferred to Kyauktaw township by trucks. From Kyauktaw, the rice will be ferried to Paletwa via Kaladan River.
> 
> The Arakan Army, comprised of predominantly ethnic Rakhine people, is fighting for autonomy from the central government. - _Translated
> 
> *https://www.mmtimes.com/news/myanmars-arakan-army-seizes-30-soldiers-chin-fighting.html*_



that is not completely true and just a self-claim by rebel as psy-war. However, the group of troops got trapped and surrounded by rebel. The situation is still complicated and Army reinforcements are trying to reach there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

MINN said:


> I hear a russian IL-76 hoped in to yangon International today.


 
Could it be SU-30?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

https://www.bangkokpost.com/thailand/general/1875884/boats-sent-into-golden-triangle-drugs-battle


----------



## tarpitz

Tagaung said:


> Could it be SU-30?


It turned out to be a C 17 from USAF to repatriate the remains of UDS soldiers in WW2.


----------



## MINN

tarpitz said:


> It turned out to be a C 17 from USAF to repatriate the remains of UDS soldiers in WW2.


No, the C-17 landed in Mandalay the IL-76 landed in Yangon.

https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/...red-indonesia-to-drop-russia-china-arms-deals

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1144893339235988

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Legends of Warriors


----------



## rapster88

Taken by the degenerates. What type of bomb is this?


----------



## MINN

rapster88 said:


> Taken by the degenerates. What type of bomb is this?


cluster bomb maybe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Housing for the veterans.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## polanski

Turkey would supply Anka-2 or Anka-S drone to any country including Myanmar. The Anka drone would be a great asset for Myanmar. Anka can reach capital city Dhaka or strike on Chittagong port, Khula Port and powerplants in that region especially Japanese funded offshore container terminal in the southern district of Bangladesh. 
Recently Tunisia and Ukraine bought Turkish drones. 
Turkish Anka-2 Drone Strike Destroys Syrian Buk-M1 and Pantsir-S1 ADS: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/03/02/turkish-anka-drone-destroys-syrian-pantsir-s1-ads/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

*S. Korea send military aircraft to transport surgical suits made in Myanmar*
http://english.hani.co.kr/arti/english_edition/e_international/933327.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rapster88

Pretty quiet these days. I hope everyone’s safe and staying at home.


----------



## MINN

https://www.mmtimes.com/news/two-test-positive-covid-19-myanmar-country-first-cases.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Seems that lunching of new frigate and commissioning of submarine delayed due to the Covid 19 outbreak.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar Army medical units brace for Covid 19 Coronavirus.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Suzuki to build new plant in Myanmar *
*Suzuki Thilawa Motor Co Ltd, Suzuki Motor Corp’s subsidiary for assembly and sales of automobiles in Myanmar, will construct a new automobile plant that will conduct welding, painting, and assembly of automobiles, Suzuki Motor announced on Monday.

Suzuki Thilawa is currently assembling vehicles from semi knocked down (SKD) kits where partially assembled parts of a product are put together.




The Japanese automaker says it plans to upgrade its operations in Myanmar to assembling completely knocked down (CKD) vehicles from completely non-assembled parts.



Suzuki says the work will involve painting, welding and final assembly of vehicles, which is why the new facility is required.

The company will spend an estimated ¥12 billion (K150 trillion) to build the facility which is expected to start operations by September next year. The plant, which will also be located in the Thilawa Special Economic Zone southeast of Yangon, is projected to have an annual production capacity of 40,000 units.


With the construction of the new plant, Suzuki says it will be better placed to meet the growing needs of the automobile market in Myanmar.


Suzuki has a long history in Myanmar, dating back to 1998 with the establishment of a local joint venture that started production of motorcycles and automobiles in 1999.The company currently has two plants in Myanmar sited in the South Dagon Industrial Zone and Thilawa Special Economic Zone that produce four models – the Carry small truck, Ciaz compact sedan, Ertiga MPV, and Swift subcomnpact.


*

Overall Myanmar’s trade volumes rise despite virus pandemic

AUNG LOON 19 MAR 2020




Mar Naw/The Myanmar Times


*Myanmar’s trade volumes have risen in the current fiscal year 2019-20 despite the conronavirus pandemic sweeping the world, the Ministry of Commerce announced.*

The ministry’s figures indicate that Myanmar’s trade volume rose by some US$2.7 billion (K3.76 trillion) so far this year compared with the same period last year.







“The country’s exports including via border trading up to March 6 totalled US$8 billion and imports US$9 billion. Imports increased by US$1.2 billion and exports US$1.5 billion for compared to the same period last year, indicating that trading increased overall despite the pandemic,” said Ministry of Commerce Director General U Min Min.

He added that goods are again flowing across the border with China at the Muse border trade area, with volumes reaching US$8 to US$10 million a day.

“In the past, the volume was not even close to US$1 million. The number of trucks used to fewer than 100 back then, but now, it has increased to 1,000 vehicles coming and going across the country. On March 13, there were 600 trucks leaving and 500 trucks entering the country,” U Min Min said.

However, he said that exports of fisheries products, especially live crabs and lobsters sent overseas by air, remained lower than before. Exports of cattle were also lower than in the same period a year ago while corn exports to Thailand were hit by currency fluctuations.


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> *Suzuki to build new plant in Myanmar
> Suzuki Thilawa Motor Co Ltd, Suzuki Motor Corp’s subsidiary for assembly and sales of automobiles in Myanmar, will construct a new automobile plant that will conduct welding, painting, and assembly of automobiles, Suzuki Motor announced on Monday.
> 
> Suzuki Thilawa is currently assembling vehicles from semi knocked down (SKD) kits where partially assembled parts of a product are put together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Japanese automaker says it plans to upgrade its operations in Myanmar to assembling completely knocked down (CKD) vehicles from completely non-assembled parts.
> 
> 
> 
> Suzuki says the work will involve painting, welding and final assembly of vehicles, which is why the new facility is required.
> 
> The company will spend an estimated ¥12 billion (K150 trillion) to build the facility which is expected to start operations by September next year. The plant, which will also be located in the Thilawa Special Economic Zone southeast of Yangon, is projected to have an annual production capacity of 40,000 units.
> 
> 
> With the construction of the new plant, Suzuki says it will be better placed to meet the growing needs of the automobile market in Myanmar.
> 
> 
> Suzuki has a long history in Myanmar, dating back to 1998 with the establishment of a local joint venture that started production of motorcycles and automobiles in 1999.The company currently has two plants in Myanmar sited in the South Dagon Industrial Zone and Thilawa Special Economic Zone that produce four models – the Carry small truck, Ciaz compact sedan, Ertiga MPV, and Swift subcomnpact.
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Overall Myanmar’s trade volumes rise despite virus pandemic
> 
> AUNG LOON 19 MAR 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mar Naw/The Myanmar Times
> 
> 
> *Myanmar’s trade volumes have risen in the current fiscal year 2019-20 despite the conronavirus pandemic sweeping the world, the Ministry of Commerce announced.*
> 
> The ministry’s figures indicate that Myanmar’s trade volume rose by some US$2.7 billion (K3.76 trillion) so far this year compared with the same period last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The country’s exports including via border trading up to March 6 totalled US$8 billion and imports US$9 billion. Imports increased by US$1.2 billion and exports US$1.5 billion for compared to the same period last year, indicating that trading increased overall despite the pandemic,” said Ministry of Commerce Director General U Min Min.
> 
> He added that goods are again flowing across the border with China at the Muse border trade area, with volumes reaching US$8 to US$10 million a day.
> 
> “In the past, the volume was not even close to US$1 million. The number of trucks used to fewer than 100 back then, but now, it has increased to 1,000 vehicles coming and going across the country. On March 13, there were 600 trucks leaving and 500 trucks entering the country,” U Min Min said.
> 
> However, he said that exports of fisheries products, especially live crabs and lobsters sent overseas by air, remained lower than before. Exports of cattle were also lower than in the same period a year ago while corn exports to Thailand were hit by currency fluctuations.


I have a feeling the Myanmar economy would boom after the corona pandemic has clear off.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

Yes definitely given that a lot of the workforce won’t be affected.

however, I have a strong feeling that the reason why the cases of corona went undetected so Long is due to the hardiness nature of our people. 

it is due to the poor hygiene surrounding the common person in Myanmar that the daily exposure to various types of diseases, some may even be new kinds that allowed the people to evolve a hardier immune system.

that is probably why the first two cases were those coming back from overseas especially due to the fact that the immune system has adjusted to their own local viruses.

hence, Covid-19 which causes punomenia to those in more developed countries might just pass off as a seasonal flu for us.

this is just a theory on why it took so Long to actually find a case in Myanmar. May or may not be true as we need to conduct more research into it.


----------



## rapster88

A5 are in action against the AA 





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=204538887521721

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wanchai

TheEunch said:


> Yes definitely given that a lot of the workforce won’t be affected.
> 
> however, I have a strong feeling that the reason why the cases of corona went undetected so Long is due to the hardiness nature of our people.
> 
> it is due to the poor hygiene surrounding the common person in Myanmar that the daily exposure to various types of diseases, some may even be new kinds that allowed the people to evolve a hardier immune system.
> 
> that is probably why the first two cases were those coming back from overseas especially due to the fact that the immune system has adjusted to their own local viruses.
> 
> hence, Covid-19 which causes punomenia to those in more developed countries might just pass off as a seasonal flu for us.
> 
> this is just a theory on why it took so Long to actually find a case in Myanmar. May or may not be true as we need to conduct more research into it.


Simply, we do not have enough test kit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

MIC approves more than $550 million in FDI
https://www.mmtimes.com/news/mic-approves-more-550-million-fdi.html


----------



## MINN

Myanmar to receive first batch of SY-400
https://defense-studies.blogspot.com/2020/04/myanmar-to-receive-first-batch-of-sy-400.html?m=1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

*Myanmar to receive first batch of Chinese SY-400 short-range ballistic missiles*

Myanmar (formerly Burma) is going to receive the first batch of Chinese-made SY-400 short-range ballistic missiles in very soon after a series of tough negotiations for years. Myanmar will also get some kinds of technology transfer for SY-400 along with some amount of loan to cover as the result of prolonged discussions.

The SY-400 also called DF-12A system in standard configuration has eight containers (canisters) with solid-fuel missiles. Missiles are factory-fitted into these containers and can be stored for years without requiring additional maintenance. Missiles are launched vertically and have a range of about 400 km. SY-400 can use different types of warheads.

SY-400 missile is equipped with GPS/INS guidance system. It is steered to the intended target in the initial flight phase by four control surfaces and stabilizing fins. The missile uses a low lowering rate to extend the range. Multiple missiles can be aimed at different targets.

The missile launcher units are mounted at the rear of on Wanshan 8x8 high-mobility military truck chassis. The truck is powered by a Deutz Diesel engine developing 517 hp. It can run at a maximum road speed of 75 km/h with a maximum cruising range of 650 km. 

In December 2017, it was announced that Qatar Armed Forces has acquired SY-400 short-range ballistic missile system from China. The missile system was showcased the same year during the rehearsal of the Qatar National Day parade.

https://www.armyrecognition.com/apr...Q7-83ZYV1Jjz4BI0MuJkIVEiW7L9YY7FNLfGnCYJMnPHg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

*it seem like more realistic now. also covering in VOA news. *

*တာတုိပစ္ ပဲ့ထိန္းဒုံးက်ည္ တရုတ္က ျမန္မာကုိ မၾကာခင္ တင္ပုိ႔ေတာ့မည္*
07 ဧၿပီ၊ 2020

ဗြီအိုေအ (ျမန္မာပုိင္း)





SY-400 (credit-Military Cognizance)

(Zawgyi/Unicode)

တရုတ္ႏိုင္ငံထုတ္ SY-400 တာတိုပစ္ ပဲ့ထိန္းဒံုးက်ည္ ပထမ အသုတ္ကို ျမန္မာတပ္မေတာ္က မၾကာခင္ လက္ခံရယူဖို႔ရွိေနပါတယ္။ဒီဒံုးက်ည္စနစ္ကို ရရွိဖို႔အတြက္ ႏွစ္ႏိုင္ငံၾကား ေဆြးေႏြးမႈေတြ ႏွစ္နဲ႔ခ်ီၿပီး ဆက္တိုက္ျပဳလုပ္ခဲ့ရတယ္လို႔ ကမၻာ့လက္နက္ေရာင္း၀ယ္ေရးသတင္းေတြကို ေဖၚျပေနတဲ့ သတင္း၀က္ဘ္ဆိုဒ္မွာ ေဖၚျပထားပါတယ္။

တရုတ္ထုတ္ SY-400 တာတိုပစ္ ပဲ့ထိန္းဒံုးက်ည္၀ယ္ယူရာမွာ နည္းပညာပိုင္းဆိုင္ရာနဲ႕ ေခ်းေငြကိုလည္း ျမန္မာက ရရွိမွာ ျဖစ္တယ္လို႔ ဆိုပါတယ္။ ျမန္မာစစ္တပ္အေနနဲ႔ တာတိုပစ္ ပဲ့ထိန္းဒံုးက်ည္ကို တရုတ္ဆီက ဘယ္အခ်ိန္ကတည္းက ၀ယ္ယူဖို႔ ညွဳိႏႈိင္းခဲ့သလဲဆိုတာကေတာ့ သတင္းမွာ ေဖၚျပမထားပါဘူး။

SY-400 စနစ္ဟာ တာတိုပစ္ဒံုးက်ည္နဲ႔ အတြဲလိုက္ဒံုးပစ္ေလာင္ခ်ာစနစ္ကို တြဲဖက္ထားတဲ့ တစ္မူထူးျခားတဲ့ ဒံုးက်ည္စနစ္တစ္ခုျဖစ္ၿပီး၊ ပဲ့ထိန္းစနစ္တပ္ဆင္ထားတဲ့ ဒံုးက်ည္ေတြကို ပစ္ခတ္ႏိုင္စြမ္း ရွိတယ္လို႔ အဲဒီ သတင္းမွာ ေဖၚျပထားပါတယ္။ ဒါ့အျပင္(၄၀၀)ကီလိုမီတာ အကြာအေဝးအထိ ပစ္ခတ္ႏိုင္တဲ့ BP-12A တာတိုပစ္ဒံုးက်ည္စနစ္လည္း ပါ၀င္တယ္လို႔ ဆိုပါတယ္။

၂၀၁၇ခုႏွစ္ ဒီဇင္ဘာလက ကာတာ စစ္တပ္ကေန တရုတ္ထုတ္ SY-400 တာတိုပစ္ ပဲ့ထိန္းဒံုးက်ည္ကို ၀ယ္ယူသံုးစဲြခဲ့တယ္လို႔ အဲဒီသတင္းမွာ ေဖၚျပထားပါတယ္။

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

Aung Zaya said:


> *it seem like more realistic now. also covering in VOA news. *
> 
> *တာတုိပစ္ ပဲ့ထိန္းဒုံးက်ည္ တရုတ္က ျမန္မာကုိ မၾကာခင္ တင္ပုိ႔ေတာ့မည္*
> 07 ဧၿပီ၊ 2020
> 
> ဗြီအိုေအ (ျမန္မာပုိင္း)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SY-400 (credit-Military Cognizance)
> 
> (Zawgyi/Unicode)
> 
> တရုတ္ႏိုင္ငံထုတ္ SY-400 တာတိုပစ္ ပဲ့ထိန္းဒံုးက်ည္ ပထမ အသုတ္ကို ျမန္မာတပ္မေတာ္က မၾကာခင္ လက္ခံရယူဖို႔ရွိေနပါတယ္။ဒီဒံုးက်ည္စနစ္ကို ရရွိဖို႔အတြက္ ႏွစ္ႏိုင္ငံၾကား ေဆြးေႏြးမႈေတြ ႏွစ္နဲ႔ခ်ီၿပီး ဆက္တိုက္ျပဳလုပ္ခဲ့ရတယ္လို႔ ကမၻာ့လက္နက္ေရာင္း၀ယ္ေရးသတင္းေတြကို ေဖၚျပေနတဲ့ သတင္း၀က္ဘ္ဆိုဒ္မွာ ေဖၚျပထားပါတယ္။
> 
> တရုတ္ထုတ္ SY-400 တာတိုပစ္ ပဲ့ထိန္းဒံုးက်ည္၀ယ္ယူရာမွာ နည္းပညာပိုင္းဆိုင္ရာနဲ႕ ေခ်းေငြကိုလည္း ျမန္မာက ရရွိမွာ ျဖစ္တယ္လို႔ ဆိုပါတယ္။ ျမန္မာစစ္တပ္အေနနဲ႔ တာတိုပစ္ ပဲ့ထိန္းဒံုးက်ည္ကို တရုတ္ဆီက ဘယ္အခ်ိန္ကတည္းက ၀ယ္ယူဖို႔ ညွဳိႏႈိင္းခဲ့သလဲဆိုတာကေတာ့ သတင္းမွာ ေဖၚျပမထားပါဘူး။
> 
> SY-400 စနစ္ဟာ တာတိုပစ္ဒံုးက်ည္နဲ႔ အတြဲလိုက္ဒံုးပစ္ေလာင္ခ်ာစနစ္ကို တြဲဖက္ထားတဲ့ တစ္မူထူးျခားတဲ့ ဒံုးက်ည္စနစ္တစ္ခုျဖစ္ၿပီး၊ ပဲ့ထိန္းစနစ္တပ္ဆင္ထားတဲ့ ဒံုးက်ည္ေတြကို ပစ္ခတ္ႏိုင္စြမ္း ရွိတယ္လို႔ အဲဒီ သတင္းမွာ ေဖၚျပထားပါတယ္။ ဒါ့အျပင္(၄၀၀)ကီလိုမီတာ အကြာအေဝးအထိ ပစ္ခတ္ႏိုင္တဲ့ BP-12A တာတိုပစ္ဒံုးက်ည္စနစ္လည္း ပါ၀င္တယ္လို႔ ဆိုပါတယ္။
> 
> ၂၀၁၇ခုႏွစ္ ဒီဇင္ဘာလက ကာတာ စစ္တပ္ကေန တရုတ္ထုတ္ SY-400 တာတိုပစ္ ပဲ့ထိန္းဒံုးက်ည္ကို ၀ယ္ယူသံုးစဲြခဲ့တယ္လို႔ အဲဒီသတင္းမွာ ေဖၚျပထားပါတယ္။



Is it only me or does anyone thinks that Rumors regarding our military procurement comes true most of the times?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rapster88

From AA twitter account.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

China Delivered SY-400 Short-Range Ballistic Missile to Myanmar. 

https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...hort-range-ballistic-missile-srbm-to-myanmar/

@The Ronin @Michael Corleone

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tagaung

polanski said:


> China Delivered SY-400 Short-Range Ballistic Missile to Myanmar.
> 
> https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...hort-range-ballistic-missile-srbm-to-myanmar/



thanks for latest update.
earlier news tells the missile system is yet to delivered. this news confirmed the missiles have been delivered.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LKJ86

polanski said:


> China Delivered SY-400 Short-Range Ballistic Missile to Myanmar.


SY-400 is MLRS, while BP-12A is Short-Range Ballistic Missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

LKJ86 said:


> *SY-400 is MLRS*, while BP-12A is Short-Range Ballistic Missile.



SY-400 is a missile delivery platform,* not a MRLS*.
It can either launch BP-12A or 300 mm PHL-03 rockets ( MRLS ).
when Qatar buy this SY-400, what they got is ballistic missile not MRLS.

P.S: we already produce and use a lot of MRLS, why would we buy different version of MRLS.

this is Qatar SY-400.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

Tagaung said:


> SY-400 is a missile delivery platform,* not a MRLS*.
> It can either launch BP-12A or 300 mm PHL-03 rockets ( MRLS ).
> when Qatar buy this SY-400, what they got is ballistic missile not MRLS.
> 
> P.S: we already produce and use a lot of MRLS, why would we buy different version of MRLS.
> 
> this is Qatar SY-400.
> 
> View attachment 622197
> 
> 
> View attachment 622198


No, SY-400 and BP-12A just share the same platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

LKJ86 said:


> No, SY-400 and BP-12A just share the same platform.


then why media like The diplomat and others keep referring Qatar's system as SY-400, why not BP-12A.


----------



## LKJ86

SY-400










Tagaung said:


> then why media like The diplomat and others keep referring Qatar's system as SY-400, why not BP-12A.


They call them SY-400/BP-12A.


----------



## Tagaung

LKJ86 said:


> No, SY-400 and BP-12A just share the same platform.





LKJ86 said:


> SY-400
> View attachment 622203
> View attachment 622204
> 
> 
> 
> They call them SY-400/BP-12A.




we will know exactly what kind of missiles we get after the photo comes out. 
no point to argue now. 

In Qatar case, news reported that they are getting the SY-400. Now as the picture show they got the BP-12A.


----------



## LKJ86

Tagaung said:


> In Qatar case, news reported that they are getting the SY-400. Now as the picture show they got the BP-12A.


Yes, we are not sure that Qatar has bought SY-400 or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wanchai

Tagaung said:


> we will know exactly what kind of missiles we get after the photo comes out.
> no point to argue now.
> 
> In Qatar case, news reported that they are getting the SY-400. Now as the picture show they got the BP-12A.


The launcher can be configured to carry one pod with four SY-400 missiles and one pod with BP-12A missile. One launcher has 2 pods; Or they can carry both SY-400 x 2 pods. I thought that we have bought both BP-12A and SY-400. We have bought guided BP-12A for sure as you have commented, we do not need to buy another MLRS. But from the picture, you will never know what is inside those pods. For Qatar, I thought they have bought SY400 MLRS, not the BP-12A.


----------



## grey boy 2

Wanchai said:


> The launcher can be configured to carry one pod with four SY-400 missiles and one pod with BP-12A missile. One launcher has 2 pods; Or they can carry both SY-400 x 2 pods. We have bought SY400 system and no one knows from the the picture what is inside the pods. But we have bought guided BP-12A for sure. As you have commented, we do not need to buy another MLRS.


Just being curious, your username Wanchai is a district in my hometown Hongkong, are you from there or has been living there before?


----------



## Wanchai

The launcher can be configured to carry one pod with four SY-400 missiles and one pod with BP-12A missile. One launcher has 2 pods.We have bought SY400 system and no one knows from the the picture what is inside the pods.
So we have bought some BP-12A rockets and some SY400 MLRS rockets for sure. One launcher can carry 2 pods. Both can be 4 SY400 MLRS x 2 pods = 8 SY400 MLRS or 1 BP-12A x 2 pods = 2 BP-12 A or 4 SY400 MLRS + 1 BP-12A as we need.



grey boy 2 said:


> Just being curious, your username Wanchai is a district in my hometown Hongkong, are you from there or has been living there before?


yes, visits there frequently.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

LKJ86 said:


> Yes, we are not sure that Qatar has bought SY-400 or not.


Pictures don't lie, mate. China supplied long range ballistic missiles to Saudi Arabia. SRBM to Qatar and Egypt. Now Myanmar received SRBM.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

Wanchai said:


> The launcher can be configured to carry one pod with four SY-400 missiles and one pod with BP-12A missile. One launcher has 2 pods; Or they can carry both SY-400 x 2 pods. I thought that we have bought both BP-12A and SY-400. We have bought guided BP-12A for sure as you have commented, we do not need to buy another MLRS. But from the picture, you will never know what is inside those pods. For Qatar, I thought they have bought SY400 MLRS, not the BP-12A.




in below photo, one pod carry SY-400, one carry BP-12A. 
the missile pod lid is different. so as soon as the photo came out, we will know what kind of missile we got for sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LKJ86

polanski said:


> Pictures don't lie, mate. China supplied long range ballistic missiles to Saudi Arabia. SRBM to Qatar and Egypt. Now Myanmar received SRBM.


You don't understand what I said.


----------



## Tagaung

*Myanmar Navy opens fire to a bangladeshi fishing boat who came into Myanmar's water. Six people injured and brought to Chittagong Hospitals. Bangladesh media reported.








*
According to Coastguards, a fishing fishing trawler named 'FB Sania', owned by Major Abdul Mannan, owned by Deep Sea Trolling Company from Chittagong, went fishing in the Bay of Bengal last Saturday. On Tuesday night, they went fishing in the Myanmar waters near the east-south coast of St. Martin.

Suddenly, the navy in Myanmar prompted the fishing trawler to stop. Myanmar Navy members opened fire when they fled to Bangladesh disobeying the signal. Six fishermen were shot dead. Later, the patrol vessel of Bangladesh Coast Guard arrived at the scene and rescued the injured fishermen. They were brought to Chittagong with first aid.

In this regard, Coast Guard Chittagong East Zone Staff Officer (Operations) Lieutenant Commander (BN) M Saiful Islam said, “Six fishermen have been brought to Chittagong. Both of them are in critical condition.
"Myanmar navy chased and opened fire on them while fishing in the waters of the country," he added. Signs of bullets were seen on their hands, feet, back and eyes. Although fishermen are repeatedly told not to cross the international waters, they are disobeying it. So such things are happening. The matter has been reported to the authorities. '

However, Deep Sea Trolling Company GM Amirul Zaman said, “Myanmar Navy suddenly fired at their fishing trawlers while fishing on the Bangladesh Sea waters. Five fishermen were shot dead in it. They are now in a medical condition.

https://www.banglatribune.com/country/news/617770/মিয়ানমারের-নৌবাহিনীর-গুলিতে-বাংলাদেশি-৬-জেলে-আহত?fbclid=IwAR2PPHmDNZltEdfBVXNFCd7LQVf8Y6ZmlgdgZJRkgu17hCsf6OyD_EtIXu8




*P.S: No rude comments, Please be sympathetic to the Families. *


----------



## MINN

http://mspv.com/ArmouredVehiclesBlog/tag/armored-military-vehicles-myanmar/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> http://mspv.com/ArmouredVehiclesBlog/tag/armored-military-vehicles-myanmar/
> View attachment 623049
> View attachment 623050
> View attachment 623051
> View attachment 623052
> View attachment 623053
> View attachment 623054
> View attachment 623055
> View attachment 623056
> View attachment 623057


so we made these ?


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> so we made these ?


I think they have a production plant in Myanmar and they sell them to Myanmar and also for the export market. The company is based in UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> I think they have a production plant in Myanmar and they sell them to Myanmar and also for the export market. The company is based in UAE.


it was old news. so may be plant is already there.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Chinese medical team arrived Myanmar 

Myanmar born Chinese also helps to have smooth communication with Chinese medical team. 
Whatever good to see this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariSinghNalwa

3 Humsa Sonar systems have been supplied to Myanmar Naval Forces

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

HariSinghNalwa said:


> 3 Humsa Sonar systems have been supplied to Myanmar Naval Forces
> View attachment 624229
> View attachment 624230
> View attachment 624231


may be 3 of our frigates. F11 F12 F14.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

MA series rifles.

Please give rating 1 to 10 guys

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheEunch

Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 624421
> View attachment 624422
> View attachment 624423
> 
> 
> MA series rifles.
> 
> Please give rating 1 to 10 guys


Very hot 10/10

just need this out to frontline instead of for show

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 624421
> View attachment 624422
> View attachment 624423
> 
> 
> MA series rifles.
> 
> Please give rating 1 to 10 guys



At first glance it looks pretty solid, I'd give 6/10 off the bat.

To gain more points, I would need to look inside and see what the bolt mechanism, seer quality etc....and the reliabilities of these under stress test.

If its basically Russian influenced/design (AK-12 etc) all the way, it will be solid 8/10 from me.

What chamber has Burma chosen for these bro?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

Nilgiri said:


> At first glance it looks pretty solid, I'd give 6/10 off the bat.
> 
> To gain more points, I would need to look inside and see what the bolt mechanism, seer quality etc....and the reliabilities of these under stress test.
> 
> If its basically Russian influenced/design (AK-12 etc) all the way, it will be solid 8/10 from me.
> 
> What chamber has Burma chosen for these bro?


5.56mm. Evolution of the MA rifle which is a licensed galil clone

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

I heard we might possibly be getting the FTC-2000G.


----------



## Nike

MINN said:


> I heard we might possibly be getting the FTC-2000G.



Cambodia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

TheEunch said:


> 5.56mm. Evolution of the MA rifle which is a licensed galil clone



Galil clone means it should be reliable too, good choice.


----------



## TheEunch

T14-Armata would be entering serial production next year and has been field tested in Syria.

Initial cost would be $3.7 million per unit.

In comparison the VT4/MBT300 costs $3 million per unit and the T90S costs $3.5 million per unit.

this is considering that arms embargoes are still in place.

what do u guys think? Should we buy the T14 armata considering it’s price?


----------



## MINN

TheEunch said:


> T14-Armata would be entering serial production next year and has been field tested in Syria.
> 
> Initial cost would be $3.7 million per unit.
> 
> In comparison the VT4/MBT300 costs $3 million per unit and the T90S costs $3.5 million per unit.
> 
> this is considering that arms embargoes are still in place.
> 
> what do u guys think? Should we buy the T14 armata considering it’s price?


the T 14 are being produced at snail speed. even the Russians are getting enough.
It would be batter to get the VT 4 or T90



Nike said:


> Cambodia


I don't think they can afford it. Besides, there have been rumors of Myanmar ordering it since late last year on Burmese sites. and this deal was signed early this year which line with Xi Jinping's visit to Myanmar. I don't think we will be getting any more JF 17 after all 16 have arrived so this is the next logical jet to get beside the J10.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> At first glance it looks pretty solid, I'd give 6/10 off the bat.
> 
> To gain more points, I would need to look inside and see what the bolt mechanism, seer quality etc....and the reliabilities of these under stress test.
> 
> If its basically Russian influenced/design (AK-12 etc) all the way, it will be solid 8/10 from me.
> 
> What chamber has Burma chosen for these bro?



the gun is a bit heavy (4 kg). Apart from this, there is no other problems.

*NHS staff have been told 140,000 gowns arrived from Myanmar today - as hospitals fear they are running out. *
*
Myanmar started to export PPE. 

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/11439741/nhs-ppe-140k-gowns-myanmar-coronavirus/*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## NEKONEKO

*Driver killed in WHO vehicle carrying virus swabs in Myanmar's Rakhine*

(Reuters) -* A World Health Organization vehicle carrying swabs from patients* to be tested for coronavirus came under gunfire in Myanmar’s western Rakhine state and the driver was killed, the United Nations said on Tuesday.

It did not say who carried out the attack in a region where fighting between the army and Arakan Army insurgents has intensified despite global calls for a ceasefire over the pandemic that killed five and caused 119 infections in Myanmar.

The driver, Pyae Sone Win Maung, had died in the state’s Minbya township on Monday, the United Nations office in Myanmar said in a Facebook post.

“The WHO colleague was driving a *marked UN vehicle *from Sittwe to Yangon, transporting COVID19 surveillance samples in support of the Ministry of Health and Sports,” it added.
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-myanmar-rakhine/driver-killed-in-who-vehicle-carrying-virus-swabs-in-myanmars-rakhine-idUSKBN22315L?feedType=RSS&feedName=worldNews&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Reuters/worldNews+(Reuters+World+News)

Sad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

MINN said:


> the T 14 are being produced at snail speed. even the Russians are getting enough.
> It would be batter to get the VT 4 or T90
> 
> 
> I don't think they can afford it. Besides, there have been rumors of Myanmar ordering it since late last year on Burmese sites. and this deal was signed early this year which line with Xi Jinping's visit to Myanmar. I don't think we will be getting any more JF 17 after all 16 have arrived so this is the next logical jet to get beside the J10.



It's Cambodia, they don't need to paid it as Chinese is Cambodia biggest arms donor

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vishwambhar

MINN said:


> the T 14 are being produced at snail speed. even the Russians are getting enough.
> It would be batter to get the VT 4 or T90
> 
> 
> I don't think they can afford it. Besides, there have been rumors of Myanmar ordering it since late last year on Burmese sites. and this deal was signed early this year which line with Xi Jinping's visit to Myanmar. I don't think we will be getting any more JF 17 after all 16 have arrived so this is the next logical jet to get beside the J10.



If Myanmar gets T14 Armata then it will be the most advanced tank in Asia.... such a beast....


----------



## Aung Zaya

NEKONEKO said:


> *Driver killed in WHO vehicle carrying virus swabs in Myanmar's Rakhine*
> 
> (Reuters) -* A World Health Organization vehicle carrying swabs from patients* to be tested for coronavirus came under gunfire in Myanmar’s western Rakhine state and the driver was killed, the United Nations said on Tuesday.
> 
> It did not say who carried out the attack in a region where fighting between the army and Arakan Army insurgents has intensified despite global calls for a ceasefire over the pandemic that killed five and caused 119 infections in Myanmar.
> 
> The driver, Pyae Sone Win Maung, had died in the state’s Minbya township on Monday, the United Nations office in Myanmar said in a Facebook post.
> 
> “The WHO colleague was driving a *marked UN vehicle *from Sittwe to Yangon, transporting COVID19 surveillance samples in support of the Ministry of Health and Sports,” it added.
> https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-myanmar-rakhine/driver-killed-in-who-vehicle-carrying-virus-swabs-in-myanmars-rakhine-idUSKBN22315L?feedType=RSS&feedName=worldNews&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Reuters/worldNews+(Reuters+World+News)
> 
> Sad.


RIP


----------



## Wanchai

Nike said:


> It's Cambodia, they don't need to paid it as Chinese is Cambodia biggest arms donor


Exactly. Myanmar does not need that trainer/Light fighter. We have Yak 130 for trainer/ground attack , JF17 for light fighter jets role and Su30 for air superiority. Why should we buy that trainer/light figher?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tom99

TheEunch said:


> T14-Armata would be entering serial production next year and has been field tested in Syria.
> 
> Initial cost would be $3.7 million per unit.
> 
> In comparison the VT4/MBT300 costs $3 million per unit and the T90S costs $3.5 million per unit.




https://www.armyrecognition.com/jan...made_vt4_main_battle_tanks_for_thai_army.html



> According to the Bangkok Post, the Royal Thai Army is seeking the cabinet's approval for the purchase of 14 additional *VT4* main battle tanks from China, at a cost of more than 2.3 billion baht (USD 73 million), an army source said. It will be the third batch of VT-4 tanks to be bought from NORINCO. *Each tank costs about 167 million baht (USD 5.26 million)*, said the source.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

Tom99 said:


> https://www.armyrecognition.com/jan...made_vt4_main_battle_tanks_for_thai_army.html



it's slightly more than 5 million per unit. T14 armata supposedly costs 3.7 million per unit. Which is much more worth it?


----------



## MINN

Social distancing Myanmar market

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

very impressive editing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

arakan army gets chinese weapons through bangladesh
https://theeasternlink.com/arakan-army-gets-chinese-weapons-through-bangladesh/


----------



## UKBengali

MINN said:


> arakan army gets chinese weapons through bangladesh
> https://theeasternlink.com/arakan-army-gets-chinese-weapons-through-bangladesh/




Excellent to see BA looking the other way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> arakan army gets chinese weapons through bangladesh
> https://theeasternlink.com/arakan-army-gets-chinese-weapons-through-bangladesh/


Monkeys are terrorists.


----------



## MINN

When did we ordered the T-50
https://www.defenseworld.net/news/2...s_FTC_2000G_Trainer_Fighter_Jet_#.XqJfBVNtYwA


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> When did we ordered the T-50
> https://www.defenseworld.net/news/2...s_FTC_2000G_Trainer_Fighter_Jet_#.XqJfBVNtYwA
> View attachment 626695


no we dont

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> no we dont


That's why I'm confused.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Xiaomi donate 100.000 surgical masks. 








MINN said:


> That's why I'm confused.



May be with Thailand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Possible candidate for Myanmar-Ukraine missile development project. Aldar-M Guided MLRS.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

Locally manufactured ammo. from 5.56mm to 37mm auto cannon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> Possible candidate for Myanmar-Ukraine missile development project. Aldar-M Guided MLRS.
> View attachment 627200
> View attachment 627200
> View attachment 627201
> View attachment 627202
> View attachment 627203
> View attachment 627204
> View attachment 627205



Any detail?


----------



## MINN

There are some major construction at Hmawby Air Base.


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> There are some major construction at Hmawby Air Base.



They are estending the runway. Can be seen clearly in Google Map. My guess is Fighter aircrafts from Ygn Int Airport will be relocated to Hmawby and Su 30 will also be located there.


----------



## tarpitz

You can see the . 5" saboted light armor penetrator (SLAP) in the photo.

I didn't know that we are producing. 5" saboted light armor penetrator (SLAP) ammo.

It shows that our Defence Industries are really marching forward.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> You can see the . 5" saboted light armor penetrator (SLAP) in the photo.
> 
> I didn't know that we are producing. 5" saboted light armor penetrator (SLAP) ammo.
> 
> It shows that our Defence Industries are really marching forward.
> 
> View attachment 627992


Good for light amoured car. 

seem like we have upgraded factories in collaboration with major small arm manufacturer. New MA series and ammo displayed are almost perfect in both design and accuracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

Aung San Suu Kyi wants realign defense relationship with western countries: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...-defense-relationship-with-western-countries/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Shady park.
Grace Yangon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheEunch

polanski said:


> Aung San Suu Kyi wants realign defense relationship with western countries: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...-defense-relationship-with-western-countries/



Are we actually getting FA50s and F2 fighters?


----------



## rapster88

tarpitz said:


> They are estending the runway. Can be seen clearly in Google Map. My guess is Fighter aircrafts from Ygn Int Airport will be relocated to Hmawby and Su 30 will also be located there.



The Migs have been landing and taking off at Hmawbi with the new runway. I guess they will eventually separate from Mingalardon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Airstrike on AA with A-5.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1296464807221197

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Good to automotive industry is developing in Myanmar. May be within in next 5 years, total production could reach up to 1000,000. 

Chinese carmakers move into Myanmar to battle Japanese rivals*
Soueast Motor and GAC take advantage of rules favouring locally made vehicles

Chinese carmakers want a larger slice of Myanmar’s booming vehicle market, which is dominated by Japanese companies © AFP
Share on Twitter (opens new window)
Share on Facebook (opens new window)
Share on LinkedIn (opens new window)
Share on Whatsapp (opens new window)
Save
Yuichi Nitta, Nikkei staff writer APRIL 23 20201
Chinese carmakers are ramping up production in Myanmar as they go head to head with dominant and entrenched Japanese rivals in the fast-growing market.

There was a fivefold increase in the number of new cars sold in Myanmar in the three years to 2019, when sales hit 21,916 units, according to data from the Automotive Association of Myanmar.

The figure does not include cars sold by Chinese makers, which are not members of the association. Industry estimates put annual sales of Chinese vehicles at between 2,000 and 3,000 units, or about 10 per cent of market share, and growing rapidly.


Japanese manufacturers are warily eyeing their new rivals. “Chinese brands have the capacity to quickly expand their dealerships and earn a reputation in Myanmar,” said a manager of one Japanese brand.

Fujian-based Soueast Motor is one of the leading Chinese brands in Myanmar. Soe Thant Zaw, director of Dagon Arr Mahn Thit, a local company that manufactures and sells Soueast vehicles, said his company sold more than 1,500 units last year and 500 in the first quarter of this year.

“The quality of [Chinese] vehicles has improved a lot in the last five years. They can compete with Japanese cars, which dominate the market,” the director said. The company opened a factory in Yangon, Myanmar’s biggest city, in 2019.


Guangzhou Automobile Group showcased its GS5 sport utility vehicle at the Yangon International Motor Show in late February © Yuichi Nitta
Soueast Auto now operates eight showrooms. “In the past, people in Myanmar only knew Toyota. But the younger generation — those in their 30s or 40s — prefer new cars,” Soe Thant Zaw said. “They don't care about the brand; only quality and functionality.”

Myanmar is an attractive growth area for Chinese carmakers, which face a slowing domestic market that peaked in 2017. Severe competition at home, where roughly 30 per cent of global car sales are made, has prompted them to shift production to emerging Asian markets in recent years.

China’s sport utility vehicles are popular in Myanmar, where road conditions are poor, and demand is strong for new vehicles in the $20,000 to $30,000 price range.

In late February, China’s Guangzhou Automobile Group and Brilliance Auto participated in the second Yangon International Motor Show. Brilliance began making SUVs in June 2019 at a factory in Yangon, and has sold more than 200 cars in about eight months, according to a salesperson at its local distributor.

LS Automotive, a Myanmar-based company that has been the sole distributor for GAC since 2016, plans to start local production in 2021.

In August 2019, Shining Star Group, a Yunnan-based conglomerate, also opened a plant that assembles Changhe and Chery passenger cars near Mandalay, the country’s second-largest city.


This article is from the Nikkei Asian Review, a global publication with a uniquely Asian perspective on politics, the economy, business and international affairs. Our own correspondents and outside commentators from around the world share their views on Asia, while our Asia300 section provides in-depth coverage of 300 of the biggest and fastest-growing listed companies from 11 economies outside Japan.


Subscribe | Group subscriptions

The Myanmar government started opening its economy after the country transitioned to civilian rule in 2011. It eased restrictions on imported cars, which only the elite could own before the reforms, resulting in a huge influx of Japanese used cars.

But in 2018, the government banned the import of used vehicles and promoted local manufacturing in an effort to attract foreign carmakers.

To incent purchases of domestically made cars, the government waives special goods tax and registration fees. But buyers of imported cars still have to pay them, in effect doubling the cost of a vehicle.

To further discourage ownership of imports, the government requires buyers to obtain a “scrap certificate” at a cost of about $9,000. This allows the holder to purchase an import — an expense that buyers of new, locally made vehicles do not have to bear.

Demand for vehicles is so strong that the government stopped issuing parking permits for the heavily congested Yangon area in 2016.

Japan's Suzuki Motor has been producing locally assembled vehicles ahead of its rivals. Looking to head off the new competition, the company announced in March that it would construct a new plant in Myanmar and raise annual production capacity fourfold to 55,000 units. Toyota Motor also started building a local factory, aiming to begin production in 2021.

A version of this article was first published by the Nikkei Asian Review on April 12 2020. ©2020 Nikkei Inc. All rights reserved.

Related stories
Suzuki invests $100m to raise Myanmar production capacity

Race for Myanmar's auto market heats up as Toyota builds factory

Toyota to build its first assembly plant in Myanmar

Hyundai joins fray in Myanmar's crowded auto market

Singapore vows to be first in south-east Asia to ditch petrol cars

Get alerts on Automobiles when a new story is published

Get alerts
Copyright The Financial Times Limited 2020. All rights reserved.
Reuse this content(opens in new window)
Latest on Automobiles
FT AlphavilleElectric vehicles
Elon, u ok hun?
Tesla Inc
Musk tweet knocks $14bn off Tesla market value
Italy
Italy’s corporate reopening stirs fears over more deaths
1 HOUR AGO
Special ReportFT Health: Combating Coronavirus
Coronavirus puts Big Pharma’s IP regime to the test
Follow the topics in this article
Asia-Pacific companies
Add to myFT
Automobiles
Add to myFT
Emerging markets
Add to myFT
Industrial goods
Add to myFT
Chinese business & finance
Add to myFT
How easy or hard was it to use FT.com today?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rapster88

MINN said:


> Airstrike on AA with A-5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1296464807221197




That’s quite close to the buildings and presumed “civilians”. Talk about precision. 

Btw, does anybody still have the video of A5 dodging SAM in the Shan State?


----------



## TheEunch

Hi do you guys know where to find the Defense white paper 2015? I can’t find it anywhere online.

also is there any news of a new white paper being released?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Myanmar and China Armed forces exchange experience to fight against COVID-19

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

guys, I saw this photo of Myanmar KS 1 missile in production. 

And it is labled GYD-1B, and also looks a little bit fatter than chinese version. (is this mean it has more range..?)
I google GYD-1B, i got no results. Does anyone of us know what it means..?


(Photo: Myanmar KS-1 missile production facility)







(Photo: Chinese SAM missile labled HQ-12)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Tagaung said:


> guys, I saw this photo of Myanmar KS 1 missile in production.
> 
> And it is labled GYD-1B, and also looks a little bit fatter than chinese version. (is this mean it has more range..?)
> I google GYD-1B, i got no results. Does anyone of us know what it means..?
> 
> 
> (Photo: Myanmar KS-1 missile production facility)
> View attachment 631139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Photo: Chinese SAM missile labled HQ-12)
> View attachment 631140


May be a code name of export version of KS-1 B.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

Aung Zaya said:


> May be a code name of export version of KS-1 B.


or may be a code name for our version. 

i think KS-1 b will be still labled as KS-1 B like in this photo.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Tagaung said:


> or may be a code name for our version.
> 
> i think KS-1 b will be still labled as KS-1 B like in this photo.
> 
> View attachment 631200


We have many projects like this. U will get surprised in next 5 to 8 years from now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

3 more car brands will be assembled in Myanmar.

MG ZS





Borgward BX5





Haval H6

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> 3 more car brands will be assembled in Myanmar.
> 
> MG ZS
> View attachment 631287
> 
> 
> Borgward BX5
> View attachment 631290
> 
> 
> Haval H6
> View attachment 631291


MG is British and Borgward is German so I hope in the future BMW, Audi, Mercedes, Volkswagen would come.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> MG is British and Borgward is German so I hope in the future BMW, Audi, Mercedes, Volkswagen would come.


But both are now owned by chinese car groups. But still possible if Car factories from thailand want to moved to Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wanchai

Aung Zaya said:


> But both are now owned by chinese car groups. But still possible if Car factories from thailand want to moved to Myanmar.


Thai factory is owned by CP group. Myanmar factory may be extension from CP Myanmar. CP has many business in Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Wanchai said:


> Thai factory is owned by CP group. Myanmar factory may be extension from CP Myanmar. CP has many business in Myanmar.


Yes. may be. There are more than 2400 spare part factories in Thailand. If we can maintain good reputation they will surely moved into Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myanmar students will develop 2 micro satellites with the help of Japan. *

*Myanmar to launch its first satellite in 2021 with Japan's help*
Monitoring from space will help improve agriculture and disaster response

YUICHI NITTA, Nikkei staff writerMAY 11, 2020 18:00 JST





Engineers test the Philippines' second satellite, Diwata-2, in 2018. (Photo provided by Hokkaido University and Tohoku University)
YANGON -- Myanmar plans to launch its first satellite in 2021, using Japanese technology. Engineers and researchers in the country will develop an ultrasmall satellite and launch it into Earth orbit with the help of Japan's Hokkaido University and Tohoku University.

*The satellite will be an earth observation satellite*, which will be used to raise productivity in agriculture, as well as to prevent and reduce damage from disasters and monitor environmental pollution, Yukihiro Takahashi, a professor at Hokkaido University and director of the university's Space Mission Center, told Nikkei.

*Graduate students from Myanmar Aerospace Engineering University, a national university in Myanmar, will come to Japan and work on the development of a microsatellite weighing about 50 kg and measuring a maximum of about 50 cm on each side, Takahashi said.*


Under the program, *the Myanmar engineers will develop two satellites over five years, and through a series of processes leading up to the launch,* they will gain expertise in designing satellites and analyzing satellite data. The total cost of 1.7 billion yen ($16 million), including satellite development and launch costs, will be financed by the Myanmar government.

The first seven students were to arrive in Japan in March, but their visit has been delayed due to travel restrictions amid the novel coronavirus outbreak. "The preparation for the program is ongoing and we are ready to welcome the students when the situation gets better," Takahashi said.

The project is part of a program by the Myanmar government aimed at building the nation's own satellite system. In 2017, the government established a steering committee to set up a Myanmar-owned satellite system, which is chaired by Myint Swe, the country's vice president.

In August 2019, Intelsat 39, a communications satellite, was launched from French Guiana. Myanmar has obtained the right to use part of the satellite's functions for services in the country.

"Intelsat 39 will help support and advance the [government's] goal of ensuring that 95% of its population have access to broadband connectivity by 2022," said Terry Bleakley, Intelsat's regional vice president for Asia Pacific.

Hokkaido University and Tohoku University have developed two unique technologies for microsatellites. One is to tilt the attitude of a satellite to precisely target a specific area. The other allows remote adjustment of the sensor to detect a different spectrum of light depending on the purpose. Both technologies will help to enhance observation flexibility, and are likely to be installed on Myanmar's new satellite.

In Myanmar, where the road network is in poor condition, it is difficult to drive to farming areas to confirm the growth of crops or the presence of environmental pollution. However, satellites can observe vast tracts of land from space.

The Myanmar students coming to Japan will learn what observation purposes satellites should be used for and what satellite designs are needed, as well as how they can be produced.

Emerging Asian countries, such as the Philippines, Malaysia and Indonesia, have become active in space development. While large satellites cost hundreds of millions of dollars to develop, the development costs for microsatellites are about a hundred times less, at $3 million to $5 million each. "Emerging countries with limited economic resources can afford to launch satellites to help to solve various problems in agriculture and the prevention of disasters," Takahashi said.




Engineers assemble the Philippines' Diwata-2 satellite in 2018. (Photo provided by Hokkaido University and Tohoku University)
Prior to their joint project with Myanmar, Hokkaido University and Tohoku University helped the Philippines to develop Diwata-1, its first satellite, which was launched in 2016, and its successor, Diwata-2. Research using images provided by Diwata-1 led to the detection of a disease in bananas. Examining satellite images makes it much easier to respond quickly to disease.

In 2016, the Asian Micro-satellite Consortium was formed on the initiative of Hokkaido University's Space Mission Center. The consortium is formed from 16 universities and space agenciesfrom emerging Asian countries, including Myanmar and Japan, and aims to share microsatellite development technology and observation data. In the future, the participants are expected to jointly operate satellites launched by separate countries. With 50 microsatellites, the whole world can be continuously monitored.

"Space has no national borders," Takahashi said. "We would like to create an environment in which we would consider how to use space as a community, including emerging countries, without being controlled by superpowers like the U.S. and China and major IT companies."

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Aung Zaya

Yesterday Russian IL-78 landed Airforce HQ.
OP said it is not coming only today. He have seen this in recent days. IMO it is ferrying somethings big. ? Or providing spare parts. ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 631851
> View attachment 631852
> View attachment 631853
> View attachment 631854
> 
> Yesterday Russian IL-78 landed Airforce HQ.
> OP said it is not coming only today. He have seen this in recent days. IMO it is ferrying somethings big. ? Or providing spare parts. ?


by the way has our Y9 arrived from china yet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 631851
> View attachment 631852
> View attachment 631853
> View attachment 631854
> 
> Yesterday Russian IL-78 landed Airforce HQ.
> OP said it is not coming only today. He have seen this in recent days. IMO it is ferrying somethings big. ? Or providing spare parts. ?



in those photos it seems to recognize a Y-20 and not an IL-78 or IL-76

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 艹艹艹

Aung Zaya said:


> View attachment 631851
> View attachment 631852
> View attachment 631853
> View attachment 631854
> 
> Yesterday Russian IL-78 landed Airforce HQ.
> OP said it is not coming only today. He have seen this in recent days. IMO it is ferrying somethings big. ? Or providing spare parts. ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> by the way has our Y9 arrived from china yet


Cancelled. Bro



sahureka2 said:


> in those photos it seems to recognize a Y-20 and not an IL-78 or IL-76



I thought it was IL-78. Yes. U are right. It is Y-20 carrying medical aid for Myanmar.



艹艹艹 said:


>


Yes. U are right. I found that in social media.


----------



## Beast

sahureka2 said:


> in those photos it seems to recognize a Y-20 and not an IL-78 or IL-76


Yes, too big to be IL-76

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Yoma Strategic: Ant Financial to Invest US$73.5 Million in Mobile Financial Services Provider Wave Money*


 

 

 



05/17/2020 | 05:52 pm
By P.R. Venkat

SINGAPORE--Yoma Strategic Holdings Ltd. said that Ant Financial Services Group will invest $73.5 million in Myanmar-based mobile financial services provider Wave Money.

Ant Financial, the operator of Alipay, will become a substantial minority stakeholder, Yoma Strategic said Monday.

Wave Money is currently a joint venture between Yoma and Norway's Telenor ASA.

Since its launch in 2018, more than 21 million people have used Wave Money's platform for remittances, utility payments, airtime top-ups and digital payments, Yoma said.

As part of the partnership, Wave Money will leverage Ant's experience building mobile payment platforms to enhance its digital competence, capabilities, user experience and service offerings to better address the needs of users in Myanmar, Yoma said.


----------



## MINN

I heard we are getting UAV from India. Is there any truth to this.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Tagaung said:


> SY-400 is a missile delivery platform,* not a MRLS*.
> It can either launch BP-12A or 300 mm PHL-03 rockets ( MRLS ).
> when Qatar buy this SY-400, what they got is ballistic missile not MRLS.
> 
> P.S: we already produce and use a lot of MRLS, why would we buy different version of MRLS.
> 
> this is Qatar SY-400.
> 
> View attachment 622197
> 
> 
> View attachment 622198


Myanmar needs to build Medium range ballistic missiles like Iran. SRBMs are not strategic weapons. Myanmar needs strategic weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

Buddhistforlife said:


> Who is the best ally of Myanmar?


Bangladesh


----------



## Devilduck

Lmao


AMG_12 said:


> Bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Many sources said our 135m frigate is almost finished and it is going to installed vls system. Can anyone confirmed about this?


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> Many sources said our 135m frigate is almost finished and it is going to installed vls system. Can anyone confirmed about this?


According to google satelite image from last month its no where near finish.


----------



## tarpitz

A lot of improvements can be seen in Mhawbi AB. 
Surface to Air missile battery site and new hangars are also there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

@Aung Zaya Any plans to buy JF17 block 3 from Pakistan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Buddhistforlife said:


> @Aung Zaya Any plans to buy JF17 block 3 from Pakistan?


I think it is cancelled. may be more from China.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> I think it is cancelled. may be more from China.


Su-25 is a better option. Affordable and also good for supporting ground forces.


----------



## sahureka2



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Is it true? Myanmar really brought 100 tanks from Israel? @Aung Zaya


----------



## MINN

Buddhistforlife said:


> View attachment 634512
> View attachment 634513
> 
> 
> Is it true? Myanmar really brought 100 tanks from Israel? @Aung Zaya


Yes and No, Yes Isreal did sell 150 tanks but they are not exactly tanks. They are more of a Tank destroyer.
*EE-9 Cascavel*


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

MINN said:


> Yes and No, Yes Isreal did sell 150 tanks but they are not exactly tanks. They are more of a Tank destroyer.
> *EE-9 Cascavel*


Isnt that brazilian?



Aung Zaya said:


> I think it is cancelled. may be more from China.


China cant sell it without Pak permission.. we are 60-40 partners and market it jointly. That said its not even officially inducted yet... so if you guys do buy it, it will take time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Buddhistforlife said:


> Su-25 is a better option. Affordable and also good for supporting ground forces.


yes. it is currently most needed one coming with affordable price. 



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Isnt that brazilian?


yes. but upgraded by Israel. Most of Myanmar armed force hardware from western origin are modified and upgraded by Israel including MPAs. bro 



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> China cant sell it without Pak permission.. we are 60-40 partners and market it jointly. That said its not even officially inducted yet... so if you guys do buy it, it will take time.


I means may be different type not JF. I think political pressure hit so hard and to buy block - 3 in massive numbers may now have been cancelled. it is too bad and JF-17 is the best option to replace our aging F-7. We need at least 2 sqd to replace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Found this today. India tried to sell ALH to Myanmar back in the late 2000s. What happened to it. 
https://www.refworld.org/docid/46a75e132.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> Found this today. India tried to sell ALH to Myanmar back in the late 2000s. What happened to it.
> https://www.refworld.org/docid/46a75e132.html


Nothing. We decide to buy more Mi-17

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

JF-17 squadron logo

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devilduck

Looks like more river patrol crafts are being constructed in addition to the ones that are being commissioned. 
The overall configuration looks pretty much basic tho. 
Might be effective in general law enforcement purpose.
But do not seems have a desirable firepower against well dug in enemy along the coast line, something similar to the AAs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Our LPDs carrying troops and supplies were being ambushed along kaladan river for quite a good number of time already. The few 12.7 machine guns mounted on the LPD and small arms fire from our troops seems to cut off the ambush after a long firefight but it doesnt inflict much fear to the enemy.
I mean some badass river patrol craft with extra firepower will make those degenerates think twice.
Something similar to the river craft below that americans used diring vietnam war. 
Fast, agile and small means less likely to get hit by RPG compared to the ones above.
Just an opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

3rd medical expert team from China arrived Mandalay,Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

I thought Myanmar has only Hwasong 6. When did you buy Hwasong 5 scud missiles? I have read similar news in another article too

@Tagaung @Aung Zaya


----------



## Aung Zaya

Buddhistforlife said:


> View attachment 635259
> 
> 
> I thought Myanmar has only Hwasong 6. When did you buy Hwasong 5 scud missiles? I have read similar news in another article too
> 
> @Tagaung @Aung Zaya


Dont know bro


----------



## Tagaung

Buddhistforlife said:


> View attachment 635259
> 
> 
> I thought Myanmar has only Hwasong 6. When did you buy Hwasong 5 scud missiles? I have read similar news in another article too
> 
> @Tagaung @Aung Zaya



the thing about this is, we dont know whether it is true or not. we hear rumors here and there.

if you want to see our secret military facility,
go to google map satellite , search Pauk Myanmar, scroll left a little. 
coordinates (21.496487, 94.360256)

there you will see a huge factory with tunnels, barrack style housing and heli pads.
According to our government, this is a fish sauce factory. 
you decide yourself what it is, for which I dont know what it is either.









photo: underground tunnel connecting two facilities.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Tagaung said:


> the thing about this is, we dont know whether it is true or not. we hear rumors here and there.
> 
> if you want to see our secret military facility,
> go to google map satellite , search Pauk Myanmar, scroll left a little.
> coordinates (21.496487, 94.360256)
> 
> there you will see a huge factory with tunnels, barrack style housing and heli pads.
> According to our government, this is a fish sauce factory.
> you decide yourself what it is, for which I dont know what it is either.
> 
> View attachment 635393
> View attachment 635394
> 
> photo: underground tunnel connecting two facilities.


Guy. Dont need to reveal all these things. Let they think we are weak. And u should even delete this. Please.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> Guy. Dont need to reveal all these things. Let they think we are weak. And u should even delete this. Please.


I never said you are weak. I follow military of Buddhist majority countries mostly Thailand and Myanmar. I got this in one website so wanted to show you that's it.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Buddhistforlife said:


> I never said you are weak. I follow military of Buddhist majority countries mostly Thailand and Myanmar. I got this in one website so wanted to show you that's it.


well. i dont mean u said. especially for bdshi. but what i mean is that dont need to flex in these things and it should not be. we dont want to see any obstacles in coming developments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Aung Zaya said:


> Guy. Dont need to reveal all these things. Let they think we are weak. And u should even delete this. Please.


DI's whereabouts are open source tho.
But i agree with you brother. Somethings are best if we leave it like as it is.
I worry the future of our military concealment. 
Many young fresh troops have little discipline regarding their social media habit.
Scary.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> well. i dont mean u said. especially for bdshi. but what i mean is that dont need to flex in these things and it should not be. we dont want to see any obstacles in coming developments.


I think the Tatmadaw will publicly display any special weapon if they posses in the future. Its not like they will make BMs or WMD or hide it forever.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> DI's whereabouts are open source tho.
> But i agree with you brother. Somethings are best if we leave it like as it is.
> I worry the future of our military concealment.
> Many young fresh troops have little discipline regarding their social media habit.
> Scary.


as u know, western top agencies like CIA already have precise data of everything we have. We dont need to care. သတင္းေတြ ပြ ျပီး သတင္းစာေတြမွာပါ ပါလာရင္ ပိုရွုပ္ကုန္မွာစိုးလို့. အစၥေရး တုန္းက လည္း အာ့အတိုင္းပဲေလ however, i am not military personnel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tagaung

Buddhistforlife said:


> I think the Tatmadaw will publicly display any special weapon if they posses in the future. Its not like they will make BMs or WMD or hide it forever.



i dont think showing the BMs wil do us any favor even if we have them. most cases, we might face economic sanction. 
right now, we dont have economic sanction from the west, only military sanction.




Aung Zaya said:


> . သတင္းေတြ ပြ ျပီး သတင္းစာေတြမွာပါ ပါလာရင္ ပိုရွုပ္ကုန္မွာစိုးလို့. အစၥေရး တုန္းက လည္း အာ့အတိုင္းပဲေလ



still haven't change to Unicode bro? 

font aside, i agree with you. we dont need unnecessary pressure.


----------



## tarpitz

We should not post our weapon factories online.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

tarpitz said:


> We should not post our weapon factories online.


Lol it's already in Google.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Posted today.

@Aung Zaya @Tagaung @MINN


----------



## Nike

Where is the Radome and flir equipments?


----------



## tarpitz

Buddhistforlife said:


> View attachment 635662
> 
> 
> Posted today.
> 
> @Aung Zaya @Tagaung @MINN



He was saying that this ATR 72 aircraft is in the process of converting into MPA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

AA trying to shoot at Yak-130




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=908093266285213

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

@Aung Zaya Myanmar negotiated with Pakistan for TOT of JF-17. If that is the case then I don't think Myanmar need to buy any other aircraft in the future. Just produce 100s of JF-17 that will be enough. JF-17 is already a capable fighter jet.


----------



## Devilduck

I realised how their techniques are similar to the North Vietnamese during the vietnam war. Community based fear inflicting recruitment, indoctrination programs and the punji traps.
Even the Antiair gun set up is similar to what i have seen in the vietnam war documentaries. 
The good thing is their techniques are still in infancy stage so we still have time to cut off their spear heads. If they evolve into somewhat advance stage, life will be hard for our troops.
Its sad to see our country is infested by those 'Lu myo yay sout yuus'.


MINN said:


> AA trying to shoot at Yak-130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=908093266285213

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

Buddhistforlife said:


> @Aung Zaya Myanmar negotiated with Pakistan for TOT of JF-17. If that is the case then I don't think Myanmar need to buy any other aircraft in the future. Just produce 100s of JF-17 that will be enough. JF-17 is already a capable fighter jet.


The JF17 ToT is a bust. But we are trying to make our owne Fighter. We can already produce single engine propeller planes.


----------



## Tagaung

MINN said:


> AA trying to shoot at Yak-130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=908093266285213



To be honest, it saddens me. I hope the situation in Rhakine gets better. 

May I suggest fellow MM members, to be kind (or at least not insult) Rakhine people or other ethnic people.
because it might cause hatred between our ethnic *brothers and sisters.

P.S: A lot of people from Myanmar watch this forum as guests. We should be an example and trying to narrow our ethnic divide. *



Devilduck said:


> DI's whereabouts are open source tho.
> But i agree with you brother. Somethings are best if we leave it like as it is.
> I worry the future of our military concealment.
> Many young fresh troops have little discipline regarding their social media habit.
> Scary.





not all DIs are open source. But the one in the photo near Pauk is open source, because of local newspaper; it made global headlines. 

Even though DIs are not open source, I found 6 DIs and one really big factories compound (with heli pads); and this one is strange because it is not listed on official DI list.  and there are no mention of this factory in anywhere (facebook, internet or news). 

Dont worry though, I am not sharing those on the internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Tagaung said:


> To be honest, it saddens me. I hope the situation in Rhakine gets better.
> 
> May I suggest fellow MM members, to be kind (or at least not insult) Rakhine people or other ethnic people.
> because it might cause hatred between our ethnic *brothers and sisters.
> 
> P.S: A lot of people from Myanmar watch this forum as guests. We should be an example and trying to narrow our ethnic divide. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not all DIs are open source. But the one in the photo near Pauk is open source, because of local newspaper; it made global headlines.
> 
> Even though DIs are not open source, I found 6 DIs and one really big factories compound (with heli pads); and this one is strange because it is not listed on official DI list.  and there are no mention of this factory in anywhere (facebook, internet or news).
> 
> Dont worry though, I am not sharing those on the internet.


I do not have anything against the ethnic brothers Just the Rebel groups that profit off the people lying to them to get support.



Do you use Google earth? I like the feature on Google earth that allows you to see past satellite images so I see how and when things were built.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MINN said:


> I do not have anything against the ethnic brothers Just the Rebel groups that profit off the people lying to them to get support.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use Google earth? I like the feature on Google earth that allows you to see past satellite images so I see how and when things were built.


Rebels are funded by your another beloved brother China.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MINN said:


> The JF17 ToT is a bust. But we are trying to make our owne Fighter. We can already produce single engine propeller planes.


It would be great if Myanmar can develop their own fighter jets. But JF-17 TOT is also not a bad option.

In war supply chain matters. Both options are suitable. But I think producing JF-17 at home would be more cheaper an less time consuming then designing and making an entire new aircraft.


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> I do not have anything against the ethnic brothers Just the Rebel groups that profit off the people lying to them to get support.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you use Google earth? I like the feature on Google earth that allows you to see past satellite images so I see how and when things were built.


Today, I saw the post of Anti-ship missile produced by Vietnam. It is reported that many sensors produced by Viettel are used in that missile. This is really awesome. We should take step into like this. May be Vietnam would share some codes or let us to observe their projects. Viettel have joint venture company with our Armed Force in Myanmar.So i would not be surprised if we see same developments in Myanmar within this decade.



Buddhistforlife said:


> It would be great if Myanmar can develop their own fighter jets. But JF-17 TOT is also not a bad option


Well. Agreed that JF-17 is not a bad option at all to replace aging F-7. But it is too bad that it have been cancelled due to international pressure. If not, PK would also not stressed for more buyers and funding for further developments. We can also have a good choice for F-7 replacements and big leap for our industries.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> Today, I saw the post of Anti-ship missile produced by Vietnam. It is reported that many sensors produced by Viettel are used in that missile. This is really awesome. We should take step into like this. May be Vietnam would share some codes or let us to observe their projects. Viettel have joint venture company with our Armed Force in Myanmar.So i would not be surprised if we see same developments in Myanmar within this decade.
> 
> 
> Well. Agreed that JF-17 is not a bad option at all to replace aging F-7. But it is too bad that it have been cancelled due to international pressure. If not, PK would also not stressed for more buyers and funding for further developments. We can also have a good choice for F-7 replacements and big leap for our industries.


Chengdu J-10C is a very good replacement for F-7


----------



## Aung Zaya

Buddhistforlife said:


> Chengdu J-10C is a very good replacement for F-7


We wont buy in large number without ToT. J-10C is apparently better option but China wont give assembly line.


----------



## MINN

ATR facility Yangon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

MAF Su-30 SME has completed maiden flight test. Congratulation.












*Myanmar Parliament Slashes Military’s Budget Request for First Time*

By NYEIN NYEIN 28 May 2020

For the first time under the current government, the Union Parliament has declined to approve in full an additional budget request by the military, cutting 10.6 billion kyats (US$7.57 million) from the 197.688 billion kyats requested by the Defense Ministry for the remaining months of fiscal 2019-20.

It is the first military budget request to be slashed since the National League for Democracy government came to power in 2016, according to lawmakers.

The government’s initial budget estimate for FY2019-20, which began in October and ends in September, was 35.243 trillion kyats, with the military budget accounting for 3.385 trillion kyats. In comparison, the Health Ministry’s budget was 1.172 trillion kyats and the Education Ministry’s budget was 2.685 trillion kyats.

The cabinet last week submitted additional budget requests totaling 2.66 trillion kyats for the remainder of this fiscal year.

Parliament, which resumed on May 18 for the sole purpose of debating the supplementary budget allocations, approved the revised budget, cut by 87.183 billion kyats, on Wednesday.

Defense Minister Lieutenant General Sein Win told Parliament on Wednesday the additional funds would be used to cover the daily travel costs of soldiers currently engaged in special military operations, as well as the cost of transporting materiel, building maintenance and consultant fees.

Of the military’s request, 21.995 billion kyats was to cover per diems for soldiers traveling while undertaking military operations, and 1.296 billion kyats was to pay for materiel transportation, rental fees for the transport of rations, petrol, aviation fuel and operational support materiel.

The defense minister added that military choppers are used not only to transport soldiers and for other military uses, but also to transport civil servants, currency and high school students’ exam papers, as well as for other uses in Chin State’s Paletwa, where the Myanmar military (or Tatmadaw) is fighting the Arakan Army.

“The Tatmadaw is not wasting the state’s budget,” he added, urging lawmakers not to cut the additional budget request as had earlier been urged by some MPs.

On May 22, lawmaker Daw May Win Myint from Yangon’s Mayangone constituency, who oversaw scrutiny of the budget, proposed cutting 22.7 billion kyats from the supplementary request, citing a decrease in the cost of petrol due to the COVID-19 pandemic, and noting that some expenses were higher than those included in the original budget estimate.

Daw May Win Myint and Parliament’s Joint Public Accounts Committee then held negotiations with officials from the Office of the Quartermaster-General, and on Monday they agreed to reduce her proposed cut by more than half, according to U Aung Min, the vice chairman of the committee.

The military budget has accounted for between 13 and 15 percent of the national budget each year since FY2012-13.

The military requested a budget of 3.2 trillion kyats in FY2018-19 and 2.9 trillion kyats in FY2017-18.

While the military’s overall budget increased this fiscal year, it decreased as a percentage of the total budget, accounting for 11 percent.

https://www.irrawaddy.com/news/burm...T7kiLDkUv22SoMAHyIQz9FHQ11DYF5q_DNLdbyETx3wuk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tagaung

The Ronin said:


> MAF Su-30 SME. Did anyone post this before?



what did this Su-30 SME has to do with below article??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

The Ronin said:


> the Union Parliament has declined to approve in full an additional budget request by the military, cutting 10.6 billion kyats (US$7.57 million)



it's only* 7.57 million* $, it wont change much. 
it is just a political gesture within our government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Aung Zaya said:


> We wont buy in large number without ToT. J-10C is apparently better option but China wont give assembly line.



I don’t see any requirements of J 10C or any other fighters except for the dedicated ground attack fighters.
Inducting new types of aircrafts will create logistical nightmare for MAF.
We have Su 30SME for multirole, MiG 29SE/M for air superiority, JF 17 for maritime strike and frontline fighter. 
What we need most urgently is the medium and light transport helicopters.
We haven’t inducted transport helicopters for almost 5 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

tarpitz said:


> I don’t see any requirements of J 10C or any other fighters except for the dedicated ground attack fighters.
> Inducting new types of aircrafts will create logistical nightmare for MAF.
> We have Su 30SME for multirole, MiG 29SE/M for air superiority, JF 17 for maritime strike and frontline fighter.
> What we need most urgently is the medium and light transport helicopters.
> We haven’t inducted transport helicopters for almost 5 years.


even the Z 20 would not be too bad right now.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

tarpitz said:


> I don’t see any requirements of J 10C or any other fighters except for the dedicated ground attack fighters.
> Inducting new types of aircrafts will create logistical nightmare for MAF.
> We have Su 30SME for multirole, MiG 29SE/M for air superiority, JF 17 for maritime strike and frontline fighter.
> What we need most urgently is the medium and light transport helicopters.
> We haven’t inducted transport helicopters for almost 5 years.


Myanmar still has a weak air force compared to other ASEAN nations like Indonesia, Thailand and Vietnam.


----------



## tarpitz

Buddhistforlife said:


> Myanmar still has a weak air force compared to other ASEAN nations like Indonesia, Thailand and Vietnam.



Yes. Agereed to certain extent.
But Air Defence units of Myanmar are one of the best among the ASEAN countries. 
Only the Vietnamese AD units are better equipped than Myanmar.
So SAM systems coupled with fighter aircrafts give us credible deterrence against any aggressors within the region.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

tarpitz said:


> Yes. Agereed to certain extent.
> But Air Defence units of Myanmar are one of the best among the ASEAN countries.
> Only the Vietnamese AD units are better equipped than Myanmar.
> So SAM systems coupled with fighter aircrafts give us credible deterrence against any aggressors within the region.


Lol in actual war scenario that won't happen. MAF lacks both quality and quantity. No need to buy fancy fighter jets. Just produce JF-17 block 1,2,3 in large quantities that will be enough.


----------



## Nike

tarpitz said:


> Yes. Agereed to certain extent.
> But Air Defence units of Myanmar are one of the best among the ASEAN countries.
> Only the Vietnamese AD units are better equipped than Myanmar.
> So SAM systems coupled with fighter aircrafts give us credible deterrence against any aggressors within the region.



You are far off from Singapore too, as they maintained six Formidable class (with Aster missile) and integrated the AD system on board with their SPYDER SAM , ASTER 30 and Hawk system along with mobile IGLA to cover area less than 1000 km square.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

tarpitz said:


> Yes. Agereed to certain extent.
> But Air Defence units of Myanmar are one of the best among the ASEAN countries.
> Only the Vietnamese AD units are better equipped than Myanmar.
> So SAM systems coupled with fighter aircrafts give us credible deterrence against any aggressors within the region.


Also Myanmar army does not have a good armoured regiment and the Myanmar navy does not have advanced equipments.

Myanmar army is using old Type 88 tanks and Type59 tanks. Also your submarine fleet is poor with just an old kilo submarine.



tarpitz said:


> Yes. Agereed to certain extent.
> But Air Defence units of Myanmar are one of the best among the ASEAN countries.
> Only the Vietnamese AD units are better equipped than Myanmar.
> So SAM systems coupled with fighter aircrafts give us credible deterrence against any aggressors within the region.


You only have 18 JF-17 and 6 SU-30. Chengdu J-7, Mig29 and A-5C fantan cannot do anything.

Transportation vehicles are necessary to fight insurgency but MAF should also buy aircrafts.


----------



## The Ronin

*




*

*Ta’ang Armed Group Attacks Myanmar Military Convoy in Shan State*

By LAE LAE 29 May 2020

YANGON—Within hours after the Arakan Army (AA) launched attacks on a border guard police outpost in Rakhine State early Friday morning, its ally the Ta’ang National Liberation Army (TNLA) intercepted a military convoy in northern Shan State, according to Myanmar military spokesman Brigadier General Zaw Min Tun.

The TNLA attacked the military convoy en route from Muse with remote-detonated mines near Namkut Village near the Union Highway in Kutkai Township, Brig-Gen Zaw Min Tun confirmed to The Irrawaddy.






“The military convoy on patrol between Kutkai and Nam Phet Ka was attacked with remote-detonated mines near Namkut Village, according to the latest information. There was some damage to trucks but no injuries or deaths. They carried out the mine attacks on the Union Highway,” Brig-Gen Zaw Min Tun told The Irrawaddy.

On Friday around noon, the TNLA Information Department shared photos online of the damaged military trucks and weapons it allegedly seized from the Myanmar military.

“It appeared that Palaung [TNLA] troops were watching as the soldiers came down. The clash happened near the village. We heard gunshots from heavy and small arms. We don’t know if anyone was hit. We dare not go outside,” a local resident of Namkut Village told The Irrawaddy on condition of anonymity.






The clash between the TNLA and the Myanmar military lasted for an hour-and-a-half, according to TNLA Information Officer Major Mai Aik Kyaw. But he said he did not know further details.

“I heard that as our troops crossed the road, they encountered Myanmar military troops who were going down from Muse and there was shooting. I still don’t know the damage,” said Maj. Mai Aik Kyaw.

The fighting took place on the highway that forms part of a major border trade route between Myanmar and China. Passenger and cargo vehicles on the highway at the time of the fighting took shelter in Namkut Village, said a local villager.

On May 9, the Myanmar military announced a unilateral ceasefire across Myanmar except for places where terrorist organizations are based. Both the Myanmar government and the Myanmar military have declared the AA to be a terrorist organization.






The military alliance of the AA, the TNLA and the Myanmar National Democratic Alliance Army, collectively known as the Brotherhood Alliance, had already announced a unilateral ceasefire on May 3. However, in a joint statement issued the following day, the armed groups said they would cooperate as necessary in response to political and military developments in the country.

https://www.irrawaddy.com/news/burm...tacks-myanmar-military-convoy-shan-state.html


----------



## Buddhistforlife

The Ronin said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Ta’ang Armed Group Attacks Myanmar Military Convoy in Shan State*
> 
> By LAE LAE 29 May 2020
> 
> YANGON—Within hours after the Arakan Army (AA) launched attacks on a border guard police outpost in Rakhine State early Friday morning, its ally the Ta’ang National Liberation Army (TNLA) intercepted a military convoy in northern Shan State, according to Myanmar military spokesman Brigadier General Zaw Min Tun.
> 
> The TNLA attacked the military convoy en route from Muse with remote-detonated mines near Namkut Village near the Union Highway in Kutkai Township, Brig-Gen Zaw Min Tun confirmed to The Irrawaddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The military convoy on patrol between Kutkai and Nam Phet Ka was attacked with remote-detonated mines near Namkut Village, according to the latest information. There was some damage to trucks but no injuries or deaths. They carried out the mine attacks on the Union Highway,” Brig-Gen Zaw Min Tun told The Irrawaddy.
> 
> On Friday around noon, the TNLA Information Department shared photos online of the damaged military trucks and weapons it allegedly seized from the Myanmar military.
> 
> “It appeared that Palaung [TNLA] troops were watching as the soldiers came down. The clash happened near the village. We heard gunshots from heavy and small arms. We don’t know if anyone was hit. We dare not go outside,” a local resident of Namkut Village told The Irrawaddy on condition of anonymity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The clash between the TNLA and the Myanmar military lasted for an hour-and-a-half, according to TNLA Information Officer Major Mai Aik Kyaw. But he said he did not know further details.
> 
> “I heard that as our troops crossed the road, they encountered Myanmar military troops who were going down from Muse and there was shooting. I still don’t know the damage,” said Maj. Mai Aik Kyaw.
> 
> The fighting took place on the highway that forms part of a major border trade route between Myanmar and China. Passenger and cargo vehicles on the highway at the time of the fighting took shelter in Namkut Village, said a local villager.
> 
> On May 9, the Myanmar military announced a unilateral ceasefire across Myanmar except for places where terrorist organizations are based. Both the Myanmar government and the Myanmar military have declared the AA to be a terrorist organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The military alliance of the AA, the TNLA and the Myanmar National Democratic Alliance Army, collectively known as the Brotherhood Alliance, had already announced a unilateral ceasefire on May 3. However, in a joint statement issued the following day, the armed groups said they would cooperate as necessary in response to political and military developments in the country.
> 
> https://www.irrawaddy.com/news/burm...tacks-myanmar-military-convoy-shan-state.html


Weapon looks like Chinese


----------



## tarpitz

Buddhistforlife said:


> You only have 18 JF-17 and 6 SU-30. Chengdu J-7, Mig29 and A-5C fantan cannot do anything.
> 
> Transportation vehicles are necessary to fight insurgency but MAF should also buy aircrafts.



The fleet of 6 Su 30, 18 JF 17 and 26 MiG 29SE/M (4 Mig 29 UB are cosidered not combat worthy in air to air scenario) is not bad. 

With R 77 AAM, MAF's Mig 29SE and MiG 29 M are still the deadly fighters in the region.

MAF also planning to buy second batch of 6 Su 30SME. Since the acquisition of Yak 130, MAF buy aircraft batch by batch and each batch consists of 6 aircrafts.

If you compare the regional AF, no country has clear advantage over other.

Myanmar has 50 (6 Su 30SME, 26 MiG 29 SE/M and 18 JF 17M)
Thai AF RTAF has 64(11 Gripen C/D and 53 F 16A/B)
Malaysian AF has 26 (18 Su 30MKM and 8 FA 18D)
Indonesian AF has 49 (5 Su 27SK, 11 Su 30MKK and 33 F 16 A/B/C/D)

Only the Sigapore AF outnumbered MAF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

tarpitz said:


> The fleet of 6 Su 30, 18 JF 17 and 26 MiG 29SE/M (4 Mig 29 UB are cosidered not combat worthy in air to air scenario) is not bad.
> 
> With R 77 AAM, MAF's Mig 29SE and MiG 29 M are still the deadly fighters in the region.
> 
> MAF also planning to buy second batch of 6 Su 30SME. Since the acquisition of Yak 130, MAF buy aircraft batch by batch and each batch consists of 6 aircrafts.
> 
> If you compare the regional AF, no country has clear advantage over other.
> 
> Myanmar has 50 (6 Su 30SME, 26 MiG 29 SE/M and 18 JF 17M)
> Thai AF RTAF has 64(11 Gripen C/D and 53 F 16A/B)
> Malaysian AF has 26 (18 Su 30MKM and 8 FA 18D)
> Indonesian AF has 49 (5 Su 27SK, 11 Su 30MKK and 33 F 16 A/B/C/D)
> 
> Only the Sigapore AF outnumbered MAF.


Su-30 is expensive for MAF. Better you produce more JF-17. That would be much cheaper. MAF will have both quality and quantity.


----------



## tarpitz

Buddhistforlife said:


> Also Myanmar army does not have a good armoured regiment and the Myanmar navy does not have advanced equipments.
> 
> Myanmar army is using old Type 88 tanks and Type59 tanks.



For the tanks, it depends on your doctrine and terrain.

Our country is completely surrounded by mountains and movement of tanks is restricted only to mountainous road. In this case no neighbors can launch attack against our country with large number of tanks. Their armour colums will be stuck along the narrow mountain.

So our doctrine is to disrupt and deny the enemy tank columns along the road axis by using tank destroyers and ATGM.

Armour reserves with MBTs are place centrally for general counter offensive. 

Therefore we maintain limited amount of MBT. But we have large fleet of wheeled tank destroyers. Also tracked tank destroyers being assembled.

The terrain between Myn and BD has two distinct features. Northern part is mountainous and southern part has rivers and nalas.

Naf river is also a formidable tank obstacle and there are a number of creeks and streams between the Naf and the May Yu range.
So southern Rakhine is not a suitable terrain for tanks and armour warfare.
Should there be war between Myn and BD, it would be the battles of infantry and long range artillery. 
That's why we concentrated our long range artillery and MLRS in that region.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Nike said:


> You are far off from Singapore too, as they maintained six Formidable class (with Aster missile) and integrated the AD system on board with their SPYDER SAM , ASTER 30 and Hawk system along with mobile IGLA to cover area less than 1000 km square.



Yes they have Spyder Python and Derby.
Anyway we are not going to attack Singapore. So we don't need take account of it.

I am talking about defence of our country.

As we already have formidable SAM systems with IADS and 50 modern aircrafts of Su 30, JF 17 and Mig 29, we don't need any new types of aircraft. What we need is just few more Su 30 probably the second batch of 6 Su 30.

Buying new type of aircrafts will put burdern on us.

My point is to maintain 60 or so aircrafts with 85% serviceability.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> even the Z 20 would not be too bad right now.



Yes. Sometimes Mi 17 are too large to be used in jungles and some mountain peak. It also required strong helipad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

tarpitz said:


> For the tanks, it depends on your doctrine and terrain.
> 
> Our country is completely surrounded by mountains and movement of tanks is restricted only to mountainous road. In this case no neighbors can launch attack against our country with large number of tanks. Their armour colums will be stuck along the narrow mountain.
> 
> So our doctrine is to disrupt and deny the enemy tank columns along the road axis by using tank destroyers and ATGM.
> 
> Armour reserves with MBTs are place centrally for general counter offensive.
> 
> Therefore we maintain limited amount of MBT. But we have large fleet of wheeled tank destroyers. Also tracked tank destroyers being assembled.
> 
> The terrain between Myn and BD has two distinct features. Northern part is mountainous and southern part has rivers and nalas.
> 
> Naf river is also a formidable tank obstacle and there are a number of creeks and streams between the Naf and the May Yu range.
> So southern Rakhine is not a suitable terrain for tanks and armour warfare.
> Should there be war between Myn and BD, it would be the battles of infantry and long range artillery.
> That's why we concentrated our long range artillery and MLRS in that region.


SY-400 cannot do much against BD. SY-400 is not even a SRBM. It is a tactical BM.


----------



## Nike

The Ronin said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Ta’ang Armed Group Attacks Myanmar Military Convoy in Shan State*
> 
> By LAE LAE 29 May 2020
> 
> YANGON—Within hours after the Arakan Army (AA) launched attacks on a border guard police outpost in Rakhine State early Friday morning, its ally the Ta’ang National Liberation Army (TNLA) intercepted a military convoy in northern Shan State, according to Myanmar military spokesman Brigadier General Zaw Min Tun.
> 
> The TNLA attacked the military convoy en route from Muse with remote-detonated mines near Namkut Village near the Union Highway in Kutkai Township, Brig-Gen Zaw Min Tun confirmed to The Irrawaddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “The military convoy on patrol between Kutkai and Nam Phet Ka was attacked with remote-detonated mines near Namkut Village, according to the latest information. There was some damage to trucks but no injuries or deaths. They carried out the mine attacks on the Union Highway,” Brig-Gen Zaw Min Tun told The Irrawaddy.
> 
> On Friday around noon, the TNLA Information Department shared photos online of the damaged military trucks and weapons it allegedly seized from the Myanmar military.
> 
> “It appeared that Palaung [TNLA] troops were watching as the soldiers came down. The clash happened near the village. We heard gunshots from heavy and small arms. We don’t know if anyone was hit. We dare not go outside,” a local resident of Namkut Village told The Irrawaddy on condition of anonymity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The clash between the TNLA and the Myanmar military lasted for an hour-and-a-half, according to TNLA Information Officer Major Mai Aik Kyaw. But he said he did not know further details.
> 
> “I heard that as our troops crossed the road, they encountered Myanmar military troops who were going down from Muse and there was shooting. I still don’t know the damage,” said Maj. Mai Aik Kyaw.
> 
> The fighting took place on the highway that forms part of a major border trade route between Myanmar and China. Passenger and cargo vehicles on the highway at the time of the fighting took shelter in Namkut Village, said a local villager.
> 
> On May 9, the Myanmar military announced a unilateral ceasefire across Myanmar except for places where terrorist organizations are based. Both the Myanmar government and the Myanmar military have declared the AA to be a terrorist organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The military alliance of the AA, the TNLA and the Myanmar National Democratic Alliance Army, collectively known as the Brotherhood Alliance, had already announced a unilateral ceasefire on May 3. However, in a joint statement issued the following day, the armed groups said they would cooperate as necessary in response to political and military developments in the country.
> 
> https://www.irrawaddy.com/news/burm...tacks-myanmar-military-convoy-shan-state.html



Those rebels using standard backppack, while i see several wicker baskets on the ground seems Myanmar army own.


----------



## MINN

Buddhistforlife said:


> SY-400 cannot do much against BD. SY-400 is not even a SRBM. It is a tactical BM.


It does not matter we have hundreds of long-range artillery and hundreds of MLRS. As you said SY 400 is a tactical BM so it plays no major role in a possible war.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MINN said:


> It does not matter we have hundreds of long-range artillery and hundreds of MLRS. As you said SY 400 is a tactical BM so it plays no major role in a possible war.


Only time will tell. Just for the record your conventional army is also not that much good in the neighborhood. Thai army is hundred times stronger than Burmese army.


----------



## TheEunch

We definitely need more transport helicopters. We also need to change our doctrine in countering insurgencies... especially when AA fights like the Vietcong and the Malayan communist emergency.

Tried and proven methods like the American firebases with heavy fortifications on three to six batteries with transport helicopter pads to supply and support troops in the jungle.

The British methods of isolating and concentrating local villages and towns to deny insurgents or their base of operations and support. 

I don’t see any of this happening with current doctrine. What I see is make a shoddy base along a predetermined frontline against an rebel group.

this isn’t going to work against AA who finds support in the local Rakhine population. So we need to isolate each village and town and city with heavy Guards to deny them this.

fire bases with patrols and offences in the jungle to dry out the AA troops.

what the Americans failed to account for in the Vietnam war was the sheer number of Vietcong and NVA to fight a war of body count. We can fight a war of body counts. After all AA only have 6000 active soldiers officially.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Nike said:


> Those rebels using standard backppack, while i see several wicker baskets on the ground seems Myanmar army own.


The tatmadaw are peasant army in training, equipment & mentality. I am more surprised those guys didn't managed to kill themselves yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Reashot Xigwin said:


> The tatmadaw are peasant army in training, equipment & mentality. I am more surprised those guys didn't managed to kill themselves yet.


Tatmadaw has huge number of child and old soldiers. These soldiers can never fight a war with its neighbour if conflict arises.

Some Burmese members like @tarpitz thinks they have sufficient equipment for engaging in battle with its neighbours. However the truth is 6 SU-30 and 16 JF-17 cannot do anything. Also their ground forces have old equipment which is needed to be replaced. 

Basically quantity and quality wise Myanmar is still lagging behind.



Reashot Xigwin said:


> The tatmadaw are peasant army in training, equipment & mentality. I am more surprised those guys didn't managed to kill themselves yet.


Also Myanmar does not realise that Bangladesh ground forces is equal to Myanmar ground forces. Even Bangladesh army's soldiers are better trained than the Burmese ground forces. The navy of BD has also an edge over Burmese navy. Bangladesh Air force is now weak but it can compensate because Myanmar's 6 SU-30 and 16 JF-17 is not a huge fleet of aircraft.

So this is an eye opener for Burmese members who thinks their army can defeat or sustain a war.


----------



## Nike

Buddhistforlife said:


> Tatmadaw has huge number of child and old soldiers. These soldiers can never fight a war with its neighbour if conflict arises.
> 
> Some Burmese members like @tarpitz thinks they have sufficient equipment for engaging in battle with its neighbours. However the truth is 6 SU-30 and 16 JF-17 cannot do anything. Also their ground forces have old equipment which is needed to be replaced.
> 
> Basically quantity and quality wise Myanmar is still lagging behind.
> 
> 
> Also Myanmar does not realise that Bangladesh ground forces is equal to Myanmar ground forces. Even Bangladesh army's soldiers are better trained than the Burmese ground forces. The navy of BD has also an edge over Burmese navy. Bangladesh Air force is now weak but it can compensate because Myanmar's 6 SU-30 and 16 JF-17 is not a huge fleet of aircraft.
> 
> So this is an eye opener for Burmese members who thinks their army can defeat or sustain a war.



Bd army is much more competent surely, standard personel equipments wise, the training facilities and doctrine they have are cut above what Myanmar can offer right now. And they are professional voluntary soldiers, not a conscript ones. The desertion rates of Myanmar soldier is quite alarming too



Reashot Xigwin said:


> The tatmadaw are peasant army in training, equipment & mentality. I am more surprised those guys didn't managed to kill themselves yet.



Well, so true. When shit hit the fan, all of the rest will crumble

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tagaung

Nike said:


> Those rebels using standard backppack, while i see several wicker baskets on the ground seems Myanmar army own.



actually i have speak about this issue with one of the major in the army 2 years go.
he said they use those baskets for transferring troops. (because it can carry more loadout than backpacks).
For combat or patrol mission, they use army issue backpacks like picture below.






did you notice they rebel using the similar Myanmar army backpacks. Because they are the same. they purchase those backpacks from local military surplus store by third parties. (even local construction workers buy army boots because they are cheap and durable from those military surplus stores)

And do u know there is a different loadout for different mission in military theory?
for combat mission,
for recon mission,
for patrol mission,
for deployment mission.
because rebels have terrain advantage, they dont need heavy loadout.

*For example, do u see Taliban with heavy backpacks or us soldiers with heavy backpacks. *
that is a difference between soldiers and insurgents.

educational video for loadout. 








Reashot Xigwin said:


> The tatmadaw are peasant army in training, equipment & mentality.





Nike said:


> When shit hit the fan, all of the rest will crumble



like the Vietnamese army.



Buddhistforlife said:


> Only time will tell. Just for the record your conventional army is also not that much good in the neighborhood. Thai army is hundred times stronger than Burmese army.




Are you a troll or what. if you comment like "a hundred times stronger" is either you are a troll or a idiot.

I acknowledge that Thailand is a bit stronger because they are richer. but not 100 times.





So tell me, how is thailand 100 time stronger.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Buddhistforlife said:


> Tatmadaw has huge number of child and old soldiers.


This is totally wrong. We have signed with Un organizations about this issues. and this kinds of issue can not be hidden from the eye of the media. 



Buddhistforlife said:


> These soldiers can never fight a war with its neighbour if conflict arises.


well. handling with local insurgents would be quite different with conventional wars as the usable weapons are limited due to international pressure. but, in conventional war, it would be different. if u want to know, u urself can join to BA and try as only talk could not give u answer.



Tagaung said:


> Are you a troll or what. if you comment like "a hundred times stronger" is either you are a troll or a idiot.



I aware that the intention of this guy is quite unclear. first, he come to MM forum with MM flag and later he changed to BD. Check his post in MM forum and BD forum. 








In BD forum. 





watch out this kind of guy. Dont leak out any sensitive issues to him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> This is totally wrong. We have signed with Un organizations about this issues. and this kinds of issue can not be hidden from the eye of the media.
> 
> 
> well. handling with local insurgents would be quite different with conventional wars as the usable weapons are limited due to international pressure. but, in conventional war, it would be different. if u want to know, u urself can join to BA and try as only talk could not give u answer.
> 
> 
> 
> I aware that the intention of this guy is quite unclear. first, he come to MM forum with MM flag and later he changed to BD. Check his post in MM forum and BD forum.
> 
> View attachment 636929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In BD forum.
> View attachment 636930
> 
> 
> watch out this kind of guy. Dont leak out any sensitive issues to him.


Forget the flag. Well I'm from BD but I support Myanmar too because I'm a Buddhist minority.



Tagaung said:


> actually i have speak about this issue with one of the major in the army 2 years go.
> he said they use those baskets for transferring troops. (because it can carry more loadout than backpacks).
> For combat or patrol mission, they use army issue backpacks like picture below.
> View attachment 636916
> 
> 
> did you notice they rebel using the similar Myanmar army backpacks. Because they are the same. they purchase those backpacks from local military surplus store by third parties. (even local construction workers buy army boots because they are cheap and durable from those military surplus stores)
> 
> And do u know there is a different loadout for different mission in military theory?
> for combat mission,
> for recon mission,
> for patrol mission,
> for deployment mission.
> because rebels have terrain advantage, they dont need heavy loadout.
> 
> *For example, do u see Taliban with heavy backpacks or us soldiers with heavy backpacks. *
> that is a difference between soldiers and insurgents.
> 
> educational video for loadout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like the Vietnamese army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a troll or what. if you comment like "a hundred times stronger" is either you are a troll or a idiot.
> 
> I acknowledge that Thailand is a bit stronger because they are richer. but not 100 times.
> View attachment 636922
> 
> 
> So tell me, how is thailand 100 time stronger.


I never saw this stats before tbh.


----------



## Tagaung

Buddhistforlife said:


> I never saw this stats before tbh.



go to global firepower or wikipedia. 

https://www.globalfirepower.com/cou...try1=thailand&country2=myanmar&Submit=COMPARE


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Tagaung said:


> go to global firepower or wikipedia.
> 
> https://www.globalfirepower.com/cou...try1=thailand&country2=myanmar&Submit=COMPARE


Okay.



Tagaung said:


> go to global firepower or wikipedia.
> 
> https://www.globalfirepower.com/cou...try1=thailand&country2=myanmar&Submit=COMPARE


Tbh I only saw the ranking. Thailand is second and Myanmar is 6th I think in ASEAN. I was talking on that basis.

@Aung Zaya @Tagaung


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Tagaung said:


> actually i have speak about this issue with one of the major in the army 2 years go.
> he said they use those baskets for transferring troops. (because it can carry more loadout than backpacks).
> For combat or patrol mission, they use army issue backpacks like picture below.
> View attachment 636916
> 
> 
> did you notice they rebel using the similar Myanmar army backpacks. Because they are the same. they purchase those backpacks from local military surplus store by third parties. (even local construction workers buy army boots because they are cheap and durable from those military surplus stores)
> 
> And do u know there is a different loadout for different mission in military theory?
> for combat mission,
> for recon mission,
> for patrol mission,
> for deployment mission.
> because rebels have terrain advantage, they dont need heavy loadout.
> 
> *For example, do u see Taliban with heavy backpacks or us soldiers with heavy backpacks. *
> that is a difference between soldiers and insurgents.
> 
> educational video for loadout.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like the Vietnamese army.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a troll or what. if you comment like "a hundred times stronger" is either you are a troll or a idiot.
> 
> I acknowledge that Thailand is a bit stronger because they are richer. but not 100 times.
> View attachment 636922
> 
> 
> So tell me, how is thailand 100 time stronger.


The amount of mental gymnastic here to justify an army that think using a wicker baskets is a good idea is so astounding that I wonder why none of u guys ever won gold. 

Here's a link to see the actual state of the tatmadaw: 

The Tatmadaw’s “small wars” were conducted by ill-equipped and always under-manned infantry battalions operating with only occasional artillery support at the end of shoe-string logistics lines reliant mainly on pack animals and human porters. Casualty evacuation was rare and the strain on morale a constant, corrosive challenge.

https://asiatimes.com/2019/12/understanding-the-myanmar-militarys-genocidal-mind/


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Reashot Xigwin said:


> The amount of mental gymnastic here to justify an army that think using a wicker baskets is a good idea is so astounding that I wonder why none of u guys ever won gold.
> 
> Here's a link to see the actual state of the tatmadaw:
> 
> The Tatmadaw’s “small wars” were conducted by ill-equipped and always under-manned infantry battalions operating with only occasional artillery support at the end of shoe-string logistics lines reliant mainly on pack animals and human porters. Casualty evacuation was rare and the strain on morale a constant, corrosive challenge.
> 
> https://asiatimes.com/2019/12/understanding-the-myanmar-militarys-genocidal-mind/


May I ask you which country are you from?


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Myanmar still has these Type 88 tanks?


----------



## Devilduck

So a citizen of a country protecting it's military had become a bad thing? 
At the end of the day every inch the sovereignty of the county is being protected till this day from all degenarates. 


Reashot Xigwin said:


> The amount of mental gymnastic here to justify an army that think using a wicker baskets is a good idea is so astounding that I wonder why none of u guys ever won gold.
> 
> Here's a link to see the actual state of the tatmadaw:
> 
> The Tatmadaw’s “small wars” were conducted by ill-equipped and always under-manned infantry battalions operating with only occasional artillery support at the end of shoe-string logistics lines reliant mainly on pack animals and human porters. Casualty evacuation was rare and the strain on morale a constant, corrosive challenge.
> 
> https://asiatimes.com/2019/12/understanding-the-myanmar-militarys-genocidal-mind/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> So a citizen of a country protecting it's military had become a bad thing?
> At the end of the day every inch the sovereignty of the county is being protected till this day from all degenarates.


Leave him. Bro he had already shown his negative attitude to Myanmar since last 5 years ago and it will never change. He think he knows everything by reading articles of an author who never been to conflict area or even Myanmar writing for the sake of western funds.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

Buddhistforlife said:


> May I ask you which country are you from?



probably from Indonesia or malaysia. 
he use to be active in indonesia defence forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Can you guys post pics of Myanmar armys standard weapons/rifles? Im very interested but cant find much info.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Buddhistforlife said:


> Okay.
> 
> 
> Tbh I only saw the ranking. Thailand is second and Myanmar is 6th I think in ASEAN. I was talking on that basis.
> 
> @Aung Zaya @Tagaung


Not at all Myanmar ranks 4th in ASEAN after Indonesia, Vietnam, and Thailand.


----------



## lcloo

Tagaung said:


> probably from Indonesia or malaysia.
> he use to be active in indonesia defence forum.


He is Indonesian nationalist with strong religious bias.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MINN said:


> Not at all Myanmar ranks 4th in ASEAN after Indonesia, Vietnam, and Thailand.


May be this year. This year Myanmar is 35 overall. Last year Myanmar was at 37 or 38. As I told you, I did not see the latest rankings.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Aung Zaya said:


> Leave him. Bro he had already shown his negative attitude to Myanmar since last 5 years ago and it will never change. He think he knows everything by reading articles of an author who never been to conflict area or even Myanmar writing for the sake of western funds.


Maybe try reading the link before you humiliate yourself.

And what particular pathologies underlie the Tatmadaw’s dismal proclivity for disproportionate violence and deliberate targeting of civilians, or what one Yangon-based foreign military officer once described to this writer as “counterinsurgency out of the Stone Age”?

https://asiatimes.com/2019/12/understanding-the-myanmar-militarys-genocidal-mind/

I don't need to read an article because I ALREADY KNOW FROM YOU PEOPLE the actual state of the Tatmadaw. Everytime I see this thread I can't help but laugh. 

You guys are so brainwashed by the military it's almost sad. The only difference between you guys and the Jim Jones cult is that you haven't drink your "kool-aid" yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Buddhistforlife said:


> May be this year. This year Myanmar is 35 overall. Last year Myanmar was at 37 or 38. As I told you, I did not see the latest rankings.


Myanmar has been 4th in ASEAN for a long time.



Reashot Xigwin said:


> Maybe try reading the link before you humiliate yourself.
> 
> And what particular pathologies underlie the Tatmadaw’s dismal proclivity for disproportionate violence and deliberate targeting of civilians, or what one Yangon-based foreign military officer once described to this writer as “counterinsurgency out of the Stone Age”?
> 
> https://asiatimes.com/2019/12/understanding-the-myanmar-militarys-genocidal-mind/
> 
> I don't need to read an article because I ALREADY KNOW FROM YOU PEOPLE the actual state of the Tatmadaw. Everytime I see this thread I can't help but laugh.
> 
> You guys are so brainwashed by the military it's almost sad. The only difference between you guys and the Jim Jones cult is that you haven't drink your "kool-aid" yet.


You do realize that we are just Military enthusiastic who enjoy posting about our military. We do not care to compare with other forum members who sometimes speak of fantasy. we do not over exaggerate things about our military equipment, unlike some certain members on PDF. If you think we are brainwashed then You have not seen how brainwashed some members of other forums are. We do not want to compare dick size with other members we just want to post about military development. So if you have nothing of interest for this forum to care for bugger off.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

lcloo said:


> He is Indonesian nationalist with strong religious bias.


Maybe mad because of Rohingya issue.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Reashot Xigwin said:


> I don't need to read an article because I ALREADY KNOW FROM YOU PEOPLE the actual state of the Tatmadaw. Everytime I see this thread I can't help but laugh.


lol from where ? dont be pretended like ur know everything. yes. every time I see ur posts I also laugh out loud. like this brainwashed guy is again pretending he know everything. but sad i cant help u. lol


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> lol from where ? dont be pretended like ur know everything. yes. every time I see ur posts I also laugh out loud. like this brainwashed guy is again pretending he know everything. but sad i cant help u. lol


This Rigwin guy is either a Malaysian or Indonesian who is mad about Rohingya.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

I know our boys are issued Kevlar vests and helmets with new uniforms. Why is it that every combat footage or photo I see from the frontline, it’s guys in Manchester United tees and shorts without Kevlar vests and sometimes no helmets. 

can someone prove me wrong and tell me this is no longer the case? We can’t have a standard professional army dream when we can’t even keep up our fucking appearances.

also where are the 300 BTRs and armoured vehicles that we have in inventory? Where’s all the SPGs or even artillery batteries when we are fighting against the insurgents? Where’s the transport helicopters to Ensure supply lines and medevacs?

please really give me some hope that we didn’t just buy this equipment for the sake of buying them. Please tell me we didn’t spent millions of dollars just for them to collect dust.

also why is the DI products look so outdated half the time? Sure it does a good job especially with the new MA rifles. But what about the Kevlar vests? The boots, the uniforms? The bags?There’s countless examples that u can simply search online if u can’t find inspiration

if u want to see how other people make them then we have a fucking factory from Yakeda making military items. 

even private shops and military surplus stores are able to sew better looking items in then the DI. Please tell me we have items in the works to maintain our pride and dignity. 

we are already the joke of ASEAN due to how our troops look like they came straight out of the first gulf war. Or even worse, looks like jihadists in the Middle East. Hell, they are probably better equipped in terms of personal gear.

please tell me this is gonna change. I’m just sick and tired of fuckers from other countries putting us down due to how our troops look

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Buddhistforlife

TheEunch said:


> I know our boys are issued Kevlar vests and helmets with new uniforms. Why is it that every combat footage or photo I see from the frontline, it’s guys in Manchester United tees and shorts without Kevlar vests and sometimes no helmets.
> 
> can someone prove me wrong and tell me this is no longer the case? We can’t have a standard professional army dream when we can’t even keep up our fucking appearances.
> 
> also where are the 300 BTRs and armoured vehicles that we have in inventory? Where’s all the SPGs or even artillery batteries when we are fighting against the insurgents? Where’s the transport helicopters to Ensure supply lines and medevacs?
> 
> please really give me some hope that we didn’t just buy this equipment for the sake of buying them. Please tell me we didn’t spent millions of dollars just for them to collect dust.
> 
> also why is the DI products look so outdated half the time? Sure it does a good job especially with the new MA rifles. But what about the Kevlar vests? The boots, the uniforms? The bags?There’s countless examples that u can simply search online if u can’t find inspiration
> 
> if u want to see how other people make them then we have a fucking factory from Yakeda making military items.
> 
> even private shops and military surplus stores are able to sew better looking items in then the DI. Please tell me we have items in the works to maintain our pride and dignity.
> 
> we are already the joke of ASEAN due to how our troops look like they came straight out of the first gulf war. Or even worse, looks like jihadists in the Middle East. Hell, they are probably better equipped in terms of personal gear.
> 
> please tell me this is gonna change. I’m just sick and tired of fuckers from other countries putting us down due to how our troops look


I think Myanmar is giving too much attention on Navy and Air force. The army needs some love. Too many equipments are needed to be replaced in the army.


----------



## Aung Zaya

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Can you guys post pics of Myanmar armys standard weapons/rifles? Im very interested but cant find much info.



We have 4 types of standard rifles called MA series. like MA- 1, MA- 2,MA- 3 and MA- 4 etc. 
May be this ref can help u for understanding the naming system of the rifles. In fact, this ref was already posted at the first pages of this forum. So I do not elaborate more. U can check for more. 

















It was modifying over the last 5 years. the modified one MA-2. 




Now, MA series have been shifted to completely new generation called MA series mk2. Hope to issue in coming years. 




















TheEunch said:


> Why is it that every combat footage or photo I see from the frontline, it’s guys in Manchester United tees and shorts without Kevlar vests and sometimes no helmets.


For uniforms, media focus to get that kind of photos. It could be news that can cover as ျခစားေနေသာ အဘမ်ား stories. 
secondly, အၾကာၾကီး ၀တ္ရရင္ အဆင္မေျပဘူး ၾကားတယ္။ က်ည္ကာကကလည္း ေလးေနတုန္းပဲ။ ျပီးေတာ့ ေတာထဲ အၾကားၾကီး ပစ္ထားတာဆိုေတာ့ ေပါ့ပါးတာပဲ ေရြးၾကေတာ့တာ။ အေမရိကန္ေတြလဲ ေတာထဲ ၆လ ၁ ႏွစ္ ထားခံရရင္ အာ့ပုံ ေပါာက္လာမွာပဲ။ အဓိကက တပ္ကို ေထာက္ပို့ ေသခ်ာလုပ္ဖို့နဲ့ တပ္ေတြ ေသခ်ာလဲလွယ္နိုင္ဖို့ လိုတာ။ 



TheEunch said:


> also where are the 300 BTRs and armoured vehicles that we have in inventory? Where’s all the SPGs or even artillery batteries when we are fighting against the insurgents? Where’s the transport helicopters to Ensure supply lines and medevacs?


BTR is not compatible for road of arakan. too large. SPH is using in the fight with AA. Transport choppers are also using for supplies. Army just dont disclose not to get more pressure. They also try to use MLRS but that news spreads out via many so-called rohingya lobbies and then covered in UN reports, ending up more pressures on gov. There are many limitations in fighting against rebels in arakan state. 



TheEunch said:


> also why is the DI products look so outdated half the time? Sure it does a good job especially with the new MA rifles. But what about the Kevlar vests? The boots, the uniforms? The bags?There’s countless examples that u can simply search online if u can’t find inspiration


outdated ideology of A ba myar.bro cant save anymore. lol 


TheEunch said:


> we are already the joke of ASEAN due to how our troops look like they came straight out of the first gulf war. Or even worse, looks like jihadists in the Middle East. Hell, they are probably better equipped in terms of personal gear.
> 
> please tell me this is gonna change. I’m just sick and tired of fuckers from other countries putting us down due to how our troops look


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> We have 4 types of standard rifles called MA series. like MA- 1, MA- 2,MA- 3 and MA- 4 etc.
> May be this ref can help u for understanding the naming system of the rifles. In fact, this ref was already posted at the first pages of this forum. So I do not elaborate more. U can check for more.
> View attachment 637309
> 
> View attachment 637314
> 
> View attachment 637315
> 
> View attachment 637316
> 
> It was modifying over the last 5 years. the modified one MA-2.
> View attachment 637317
> 
> Now, MA series have been shifted to completely new generation called MA series mk2. Hope to issue in coming years.
> 
> View attachment 637324
> 
> View attachment 637323
> 
> View attachment 637322
> 
> View attachment 637321
> 
> 
> 
> For uniforms, media focus to get that kind of photos. It could be news that can cover as ျခစားေနေသာ အဘမ်ား stories.
> secondly, အၾကာၾကီး ၀တ္ရရင္ အဆင္မေျပဘူး ၾကားတယ္။ က်ည္ကာကကလည္း ေလးေနတုန္းပဲ။ ျပီးေတာ့ ေတာထဲ အၾကားၾကီး ပစ္ထားတာဆိုေတာ့ ေပါ့ပါးတာပဲ ေရြးၾကေတာ့တာ။ အေမရိကန္ေတြလဲ ေတာထဲ ၆လ ၁ ႏွစ္ ထားခံရရင္ အာ့ပုံ ေပါာက္လာမွာပဲ။ အဓိကက တပ္ကို ေထာက္ပို့ ေသခ်ာလုပ္ဖို့နဲ့ တပ္ေတြ ေသခ်ာလဲလွယ္နိုင္ဖို့ လိုတာ။
> 
> 
> BTR is not compatible for road of arakan. too large. SPH is using in the fight with AA. Transport choppers are also using for supplies. Army just dont disclose not to get more pressure. They also try to use MLRS but that news spreads out via many so-called rohingya lobbies and then covered in UN reports, ending up more pressures on gov. There are many limitations in fighting against rebels in arakan state.
> 
> 
> outdated ideology of A ba myar.bro cant save anymore. lol


I personally don't like General Min Aung Hlaing. He is very weak and submissive. General Than Shwe was better. He was a strong leader who had higher vision for the military.


----------



## TheEunch

T


Aung Zaya said:


> We have 4 types of standard rifles called MA series. like MA- 1, MA- 2,MA- 3 and MA- 4 etc.
> May be this ref can help u for understanding the naming system of the rifles. In fact, this ref was already posted at the first pages of this forum. So I do not elaborate more. U can check for more.
> View attachment 637309
> 
> View attachment 637314
> 
> View attachment 637315
> 
> View attachment 637316
> 
> It was modifying over the last 5 years. the modified one MA-2.
> View attachment 637317
> 
> Now, MA series have been shifted to completely new generation called MA series mk2. Hope to issue in coming years.
> 
> View attachment 637324
> 
> View attachment 637323
> 
> View attachment 637322
> 
> View attachment 637321
> 
> 
> 
> For uniforms, media focus to get that kind of photos. It could be news that can cover as ျခစားေနေသာ အဘမ်ား stories.
> secondly, အၾကာၾကီး ၀တ္ရရင္ အဆင္မေျပဘူး ၾကားတယ္။ က်ည္ကာကကလည္း ေလးေနတုန္းပဲ။ ျပီးေတာ့ ေတာထဲ အၾကားၾကီး ပစ္ထားတာဆိုေတာ့ ေပါ့ပါးတာပဲ ေရြးၾကေတာ့တာ။ အေမရိကန္ေတြလဲ ေတာထဲ ၆လ ၁ ႏွစ္ ထားခံရရင္ အာ့ပုံ ေပါာက္လာမွာပဲ။ အဓိကက တပ္ကို ေထာက္ပို့ ေသခ်ာလုပ္ဖို့နဲ့ တပ္ေတြ ေသခ်ာလဲလွယ္နိုင္ဖို့ လိုတာ။
> 
> 
> BTR is not compatible for road of arakan. too large. SPH is using in the fight with AA. Transport choppers are also using for supplies. Army just dont disclose not to get more pressure. They also try to use MLRS but that news spreads out via many so-called rohingya lobbies and then covered in UN reports, ending up more pressures on gov. There are many limitations in fighting against rebels in arakan state.
> 
> 
> outdated ideology of A ba myar.bro cant save anymore. lol



Thanks for explaining bro. We shld at least have some showcase of what we are capable of. I’m just tired all the barbs by other countries.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

TheEunch said:


> T
> 
> 
> Thanks for explaining bro. We shld at least have some showcase of what we are capable of. I’m just tired all the barbs by other countries.


The Tatmadaw is partially like North Korea. It is still a secretive regime not open to the world. Tatmadaw has some state secretw which civilians might not know.


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> We have 4 types of standard rifles called MA series. like MA- 1, MA- 2,MA- 3 and MA- 4 etc.
> May be this ref can help u for understanding the naming system of the rifles. In fact, this ref was already posted at the first pages of this forum. So I do not elaborate more. U can check for more.
> View attachment 637309
> 
> View attachment 637314
> 
> View attachment 637315
> 
> View attachment 637316
> 
> It was modifying over the last 5 years. the modified one MA-2.
> View attachment 637317
> 
> Now, MA series have been shifted to completely new generation called MA series mk2. Hope to issue in coming years.
> 
> View attachment 637324
> 
> View attachment 637323
> 
> View attachment 637322
> 
> View attachment 637321
> 
> 
> 
> For uniforms, media focus to get that kind of photos. It could be news that can cover as ျခစားေနေသာ အဘမ်ား stories.
> secondly, အၾကာၾကီး ၀တ္ရရင္ အဆင္မေျပဘူး ၾကားတယ္။ က်ည္ကာကကလည္း ေလးေနတုန္းပဲ။ ျပီးေတာ့ ေတာထဲ အၾကားၾကီး ပစ္ထားတာဆိုေတာ့ ေပါ့ပါးတာပဲ ေရြးၾကေတာ့တာ။ အေမရိကန္ေတြလဲ ေတာထဲ ၆လ ၁ ႏွစ္ ထားခံရရင္ အာ့ပုံ ေပါာက္လာမွာပဲ။ အဓိကက တပ္ကို ေထာက္ပို့ ေသခ်ာလုပ္ဖို့နဲ့ တပ္ေတြ ေသခ်ာလဲလွယ္နိုင္ဖို့ လိုတာ။
> 
> 
> BTR is not compatible for road of arakan. too large. SPH is using in the fight with AA. Transport choppers are also using for supplies. Army just dont disclose not to get more pressure. They also try to use MLRS but that news spreads out via many so-called rohingya lobbies and then covered in UN reports, ending up more pressures on gov. There are many limitations in fighting against rebels in arakan state.
> 
> 
> outdated ideology of A ba myar.bro cant save anymore. lol


After this year's election, the next group of generals will be younger so hopefully, they will do better.


----------



## Devilduck

If i am not wrong we have to use limited firepower in civil war due to some geneva convention stuffs. Every wrong move will make those libtards and victim players go full nuts. As for BTR it also depends on the battle field i guess. We utilised few of them during laukking battle and even provide fire support to some extent. Not an expert but for rakhine case, it looks like terrain is limiting the use of heavy vehicles.


TheEunch said:


> I know our boys are issued Kevlar vests and helmets with new uniforms. Why is it that every combat footage or photo I see from the frontline, it’s guys in Manchester United tees and shorts without Kevlar vests and sometimes no helmets.
> 
> can someone prove me wrong and tell me this is no longer the case? We can’t have a standard professional army dream when we can’t even keep up our fucking appearances.
> 
> also where are the 300 BTRs and armoured vehicles that we have in inventory? Where’s all the SPGs or even artillery batteries when we are fighting against the insurgents? Where’s the transport helicopters to Ensure supply lines and medevacs?
> 
> please really give me some hope that we didn’t just buy this equipment for the sake of buying them. Please tell me we didn’t spent millions of dollars just for them to collect dust.
> 
> also why is the DI products look so outdated half the time? Sure it does a good job especially with the new MA rifles. But what about the Kevlar vests? The boots, the uniforms? The bags?There’s countless examples that u can simply search online if u can’t find inspiration
> 
> if u want to see how other people make them then we have a fucking factory from Yakeda making military items.
> 
> even private shops and military surplus stores are able to sew better looking items in then the DI. Please tell me we have items in the works to maintain our pride and dignity.
> 
> we are already the joke of ASEAN due to how our troops look like they came straight out of the first gulf war. Or even worse, looks like jihadists in the Middle East. Hell, they are probably better equipped in terms of personal gear.
> 
> please tell me this is gonna change. I’m just sick and tired of fuckers from other countries putting us down due to how our troops look


----------



## tarpitz

Platoon outpost of myanmar near Myanmar BD border.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Aung Zaya said:


> lol from where ? dont be pretended like ur know everything. yes. every time I see ur posts I also laugh out loud. like this brainwashed guy is again pretending he know everything. but sad i cant help u. lol


I know more than you guys at least. It's the benefit of living in free society maybe you should try it. Oh, wait? 

Also a Burmese accusing someone of being brainwashed is just rich. Let me guess you believe the tatmadaw are competent professional forces & that they committed no genocide or warcrimes? 

If you say yes to the two then you are without a doubt brainwashed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

TheEunch said:


> I know our boys are issued Kevlar vests and helmets with new uniforms. Why is it that every combat footage or photo I see from the frontline, it’s guys in Manchester United tees and shorts without Kevlar vests and sometimes no helmets.
> 
> can someone prove me wrong and tell me this is no longer the case? We can’t have a standard professional army dream when we can’t even keep up our fucking appearances.
> 
> also where are the 300 BTRs and armoured vehicles that we have in inventory? Where’s all the SPGs or even artillery batteries when we are fighting against the insurgents? Where’s the transport helicopters to Ensure supply lines and medevacs?
> 
> please really give me some hope that we didn’t just buy this equipment for the sake of buying them. Please tell me we didn’t spent millions of dollars just for them to collect dust.
> 
> also why is the DI products look so outdated half the time? Sure it does a good job especially with the new MA rifles. But what about the Kevlar vests? The boots, the uniforms? The bags?There’s countless examples that u can simply search online if u can’t find inspiration
> 
> if u want to see how other people make them then we have a fucking factory from Yakeda making military items.
> 
> even private shops and military surplus stores are able to sew better looking items in then the DI. Please tell me we have items in the works to maintain our pride and dignity.
> 
> we are already the joke of ASEAN due to how our troops look like they came straight out of the first gulf war. Or even worse, looks like jihadists in the Middle East. Hell, they are probably better equipped in terms of personal gear.
> 
> please tell me this is gonna change. I’m just sick and tired of fuckers from other countries putting us down due to how our troops look


It's not just about the equipment its about the training, knowledge & the mentality to go with it. Philippines army are less armed & equipped compared to the tatmadaw but they are a more competent forces & in a fight between the two the PA would utterly humiliate the tatmadaw. 

Tatmadaw are called a peasant army for a reason I'm willing to bet a large percentage of them are not even literate due to them still using press gang to recruit people & you want to give a BTR to them? Good luck to you, sir.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Reashot Xigwin said:


> I know more than you guys at least. It's the benefit of living in free society maybe you should try it. Oh, wait?
> 
> Also a Burmese accusing someone of being brainwashed is just rich. Let me guess you believe the tatmadaw are competent professional forces & that they committed no genocide or warcrimes?
> 
> If you say yes to the two then you are without a doubt brainwashed.



lol yeh. you know everything sitting idle in somewhere else outside Myanmar. at least it is obvious that u have been brainwashed by ur own ego and turn blind eye what we are facing in reality. I feel pitty for u mr.knoweverything. but i feel like no need to waste my time just for such a brainwashed people. so be happy in ignore list. bye bye.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

Since keyboard warrioring seems to be your profession you should come here and challenge 1v1 fist fight with random soldier. Maybe you can prove your point if you win lmao. 
Man i love how our military can make some random fagtard butthurt out of no where lol.

Chill my man this is a group for some firearm/military enthusiasts having open discussions on stuffs. 

If you hate us that much why dont you cry over on twitter where more burmese haters like you gather lol.

Go play victim there LMAO.


Reashot Xigwin said:


> It's not just about the equipment its about the training, knowledge & the mentality to go with it. Philippines army are less armed & equipped compared to the tatmadaw but they are a more competent forces & in a fight between the two the PA would utterly humiliate the tatmadaw.
> 
> Tatmadaw are called a peasant army for a reason I'm willing to bet a large percentage of them are not even literate due to them still using press gang to recruit people & you want to give a BTR to them? Good luck to you, sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheEunch

I seriously don’t get the salt man. So what if our military guys are peasant army? I mean at this point even us are exasperated with some of the incompetencies and uselessness of the brass at times. 

standard army my *** if they can’t even change the war crimes mindset of the army. 

we’re here to only discuss firearms and new military equipments. Not fanatic and down on our knees sucking military cock


----------



## TheEunch

It’s not incompetence, most of it is also corruption. When the original ceasefire agreements were signed it was to work towards peace. But both the tatmadaw and the insurgents turned to drug trafficking to make money. And this culture is still prelavant today.

to be honest I pity the boots on the ground. These guys are just normal people like u and me doing their jobs. But they get *** fucked by the brass most of the time whos more interested in lining their pockets.

heard this is changing but it is not obvious yet...


----------



## polanski

_




*Myanmar – The land of Pagodas and Gold*
Myanmar, a not-so-common destination, holds several surprises for a new traveler. Here is what to look forward in the land of Pagodas and Gold

*Author Name: *Edvin Varghese*Publish Date: *Thu, 31 Oct 2019, 16:32:30 +0530




Looking for inexpensive air tickets is one of my favourite pastimes. From Skyscanner, an app to look for cheaper tickets, I recently found that Indigo has started a new flight from Kolkata to Yangon, the commercial capital of Myanmar which was previously called Rangoon. (It's not just the Indians, the Burmese have also been renaming their cities after they gained independence from the British in 1948). I could get a return ticket for twelve thousand rupees. 

Myanmar is quite an inexpensive country. The costs are less than half for similar services you find in India. It is also very clean. People are friendly. Not many Indians have started visiting Myanmar, so you are likely to stand out, but that’s okay because you are likely to enjoy the attention the local population pays you.








The Burmese culture and language have evolved over the years and they have a strong Indian influence. Myanmar was a vassal state to many Indian empires especially the Mauryan empire, the Pallava empire, and the Kadamba empire. We can still see the strong influence these empires have created in the local life.

There are many cultural similarities between the culture of Tamilnadu and Myanmar. The men wear longyi (like the lungi worn by Tamils and Malayalees); women apply turmeric or Tanaka to their faces in the morning, local people eat dosa for breakfast, and jasmine flowers are offered in temples and pagodas. There are also many Murugan temples in Myanmar. The people are obsessed with gold and the colour of gold. 







People seem to have some amount of discipline in Myanmar. Traffic is a bit orderly in the big cities. Even construction workers eat their lunch in a disciplined way, at least in big cities like Yangon. 

For those who enjoy seafood, Myanmar is a little heaven. Many eateries suit all budgets and the prices are comfortable for a backpacker. Myanmar has a long coastline and the Rakhine (a coastal state) food is very popular among the locals.







The religion in Myanmar before the advent of Emperor Ashoka’s Buddhism is difficult to guess. There are still some temples dedicated to the early pagan or tribal religions in the remote parts of Myanmar.







Even though a British colony, vehicles in Myanmar drive on the right; there are only a few British colonies in the world where they drive on the right. 

There are very few educational institutions in Myanmar. Most of the learning used to happen in Buddhist monasteries. Western education that is science-based is a recent phenomenon. Salaries for teachers are good and the teachers command a lot of respect.
The Myanmar national museum in Yangon has many historic artefacts which are not normally found in Indian museums. There were prehistoric fossils of many sea animals, Stegdon tusks, bones and teeth. Some of the fossils are dated from 55 million years. 

There is a majestic Lion Throne in the main museum. The British had taken (looted) it to their imperial capital (Kolkota) once they conquered Burma in 1885. It was returned to Myanmar by Jawaharlal Nehru in 1948 when Myanmar gained its independence from Britain.

VIP culture is quite prevalent all over the country. You can see VIP areas and priority seats marked in public areas -- a possible British legacy. Safety is sometimes taken for granted in Myanmar. The buses occasionally meet with accidents on long trips to the northern cities from Yangon. 

It was interesting to find that there aren’t any safety demonstrations on domestic flights. Everybody boarded, and the flight just took off.
The banking system in Myanmar is just developing. Cash is still king. Credit and debit cards are only accepted in modern shopping malls.







There are still no more than a 1000 ATMs in the country. At the beginning of 2012, there were none. Since the Burmese are keen on gold, most of the Burmese families keep some amount of gold at home. It won't be a bad idea for an entrepreneur from India to start a gold lending business. There are some microfinance companies in Yangon.

Myanmar has some of the purest gemstones and oldest forms of amber available in the world. Amber is an ancient tree sap fossilized and crystallized into a precious stone. It is used in jewellery and traditional medicine. Some amber stones have insects embedded in them. There is even a little amber museum in Yangon for you to check out.

There is no tipping anywhere in Myanmar. People just don't expect it. They give you change back to the last kyat. There are still many villages in the country without electricity. Solar lighting is provided in most of the tourist areas. If you are going off track, it's a good idea to buy a battery-based torch. Also, in the dark, it is a great way to look at the naked sky to see the stars and sometimes even the milky way.







People in Myanmar are obsessed with cleanliness. While travelling in Bagan (a northern city where there are many ancient monuments), my guide was seen cleaning the pagodas which were made dirty by the visiting tourists.

Wearing slippers and longyi to offices or public areas is accepted and even encouraged by the locals. So if you are travelling from South India, do not forget to carry your lungie. You can easily merge with the local population and become one among them.

(Edvin Varghese is a Bangalore-based entrepreneur. Travelling to remote places to understand its culture and people is his passion.)
_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Security forces and ARSA terrorists clash in the border area
https://elevenmyanmar.com/news/security-forces-and-arsa-terrorists-clash-in-border-area


----------



## MINN

*Myanmar Air Force Fokker 70 landing and Takeoff from Kathmandu*

*



*


----------



## Devilduck

This is getting interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Devilduck said:


> This is getting interesting.
> View attachment 639205


With all these sophisticated small arms still soldiers are being killed in numbers by Arakan army and ARSA.


----------



## MINN

Buddhistforlife said:


> With all these sophisticated small arms still soldiers are being killed in numbers by Arakan army and ARSA.


this has not been distributed yet. This photo was from the Armed Forces day parade. That got canceled because of COVID 19. By your logic, the US should win against Vietnam and the Taliba Because they have very sophisticated weapons .


----------



## Devilduck

Define the meaning of winning.

A small ambush here and there means nothing. Of course we lose some valuable life due to the limitations in the nature of warfare where the enemy blend in with the clvilians.

Many months of AA attack on our Mee Wa strategic hill only resulted in shitload of them being killed without any success.

Their strategic position west of Paletwa got captured as well few weeks ago.

So they will stick with their 'blend in with the civilian technique' and continue there victim playing techniques like every insurgent groups in Myanmar.

But the moment they attack face to face everyone starting playing victim LOL as they got buttf***ed so hard by military.

By the time their proxy daddy stop providing them with arms and supply they will learn all this loss of lives means nothing.


Buddhistforlife said:


> With all these sophisticated small arms still soldiers are being killed in numbers by Arakan army and ARSA.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MINN said:


> this has not been distributed yet. This photo was from the Armed Forces day parade. That got canceled because of COVID 19. By your logic, the US should win against Vietnam and the Taliba Because they have very sophisticated weapons .


Is Tatmadaw so weak that it cannot control a small insurgent group like Arakan army?

Why is it taking 70 years?


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> This is getting interesting.
> View attachment 639205


ohhh. even BGP got this first. yes. it look pretty interesting !!



Buddhistforlife said:


> With all these sophisticated small arms still soldiers are being killed in numbers by Arakan army and ARSA.



even US army got ambushed and got killed in their day in Iraq while using 1 billion dollars everyday for military operations. dealing with insurgency blending with civilians is not that easy. 



Buddhistforlife said:


> Is Tatmadaw so weak that it cannot control a small insurgent group like Arakan army?



no. that is not small group anymore. only KNU and KIA is fighting for 70 years. the rest groups are less than a decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> ohhh. even BGP got this first. yes. it look pretty interesting !!
> 
> 
> 
> even US army got ambushed and got killed in their day in Iraq while using 1 billion dollars everyday for military operations. dealing with insurgency blending with civilians is not that easy.
> 
> 
> 
> no. that is not small group anymore. only KNU and KIA is fighting for 70 years. the rest groups are less than a decade.


KNU and KIA are Christian extremist groups. They want to create separate Christian state in Myanmar.


----------



## Tagaung

Buddhistforlife said:


> Is Tatmadaw so weak that it cannot control a small insurgent group like Arakan army?
> 
> Why is it taking 70 years?



Are you an idiot? 

the most powerful military ( US military) can't even finish Taliban for 20 years with their high tech weapons. 
that is the nature of insurgency. 

please dont make any more idiotic comments like this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

As long as the external factors are meddling, this will go on forever.

Many ethnic arms groups are inactive these days as they have no chance against the army. Mostly the ones that got no foreign support.

And we cannot go and wipe them out in this stage because NCA and s**t.

Look at CNF, the Chin military faction that is no where to be found while the AA rakhines are basically invading Paletwa (Chin city). 

I do not blame them as it is best for them to stay as it is since their involvement can complicate the f**k out of everything.

My tin foil hat theory is that the Kathe rebels might become next player like AA in the region as China's fetish for proxy armies is growing to counter India's influence.

Or maybe not.

And my question is how will your country deal with such situation?

Since you seems to be smart man skipping from one forum to another and trying to start a fullscale keyboard war lmao.


Buddhistforlife said:


> Is Tatmadaw so weak that it cannot control a small insurgent group like Arakan army?
> 
> Why is it taking 70 years?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheEunch

I’m not gonna lie but the New MA look like a AK 12. At this point I wouldn’t even be mad if we went full Russian type military. After all Russia did a very good job modernising their military with what little money they had. 

We are literally in the same boat as they were in 2008. Crumbling and shit economy. Never ending fighting in the former soviet states. Lots of old and outdated equipment. Little money for anything else. It is a very ideal model for us to use to modernise our military quickly with what little we have.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nike

Tagaung said:


> Are you an idiot?
> 
> the most powerful military ( US military) can't even finish Taliban for 20 years with their high tech weapons.
> that is the nature of insurgency.
> 
> please dont make any more idiotic comments like this.



You know, the American is literally and actually killing more people when they fight in the field, even during ambush they Will fight back and obliterated their enemies into the fine ashes. You know they almost winning every engagement they are conducting with high kill ratio, and thats happened since Vietnam war. 

What Made them seeming loosing is their political goals and home support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nike said:


> You know, the American is literally and actually killing more people when they fight in the field, even during ambush they Will fight back and obliterated their enemies into the fine ashes. You know they almost winning every engagement they are conducting with high kill ratio, and thats happened since Vietnam war.
> 
> What Made them seeming loosing is their political goals and home support.



In fact, this is what is happening in Myanmar right now. They are using villages like human shields and we do not afford to throw what we have all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Americans napalm the shit out of the villages and agent orange the f**k out of the jungles.
Imagine if we do that.
The whole human right network all over the world will go full autistic screeching mode.
LMAO


Nike said:


> You know, the American is literally and actually killing more people when they fight in the field, even during ambush they Will fight back and obliterated their enemies into the fine ashes. You know they almost winning every engagement they are conducting with high kill ratio, and thats happened since Vietnam war.
> 
> What Made them seeming loosing is their political goals and home support.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

Nike said:


> You know, the American is literally and actually killing more people when they fight in the field, even during ambush they Will fight back and obliterated their enemies into the fine ashes. You know they almost winning every engagement they are conducting with high kill ratio, and thats happened since Vietnam war.
> 
> What Made them seeming loosing is their political goals and home support.


yes I do know that, 

what i mean is, even the most powerful military cannot defeat a insurgent force despite of how many insurgents they killed. 

Saying Myanmar military is pretty weak because it cannot defeat rebel forces is like saying US military is pretty weak because it cannot defeat Taliban.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

I don't see this every day most of the members from Myanmar are active today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> I don't see this every day most of the members from Myanmar are active today.


effect of Covid-19 lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Buddhistforlife

If Myanmar needs aircraft to tackle insurgents then I think this SEPECAT Jaguar can be a good choice. This is an Anglo French aircraft made specifically for COIN or counter insurgency tasks and is cheap only 8 million dollars. Currently this is used by the Indian Air force. But I don't think Myanmar will buy any western equipments.











@Aung Zaya @tarpitz @MINN @Tagaung


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

TheEunch said:


> I’m not gonna lie but the New MA look like a AK 12. At this point I wouldn’t even be mad if we went full Russian type military. After all Russia did a very good job modernising their military with what little money they had.
> 
> We are literally in the same boat as they were in 2008. Crumbling and shit economy. Never ending fighting in the former soviet states. Lots of old and outdated equipment. Little money for anything else. It is a very ideal model for us to use to modernise our military quickly with what little we have.



You kidding me right? 

Russia's military modernization are a joke. If it weren't then they're not seriously pursuing it. It's just a stage play to fool gullible western observers (& Burmese in this case) to make themselves look like credible forces. 

Only 1/4 of their armed forces are modernized in anyway, that being their rapid response division. Aside from them not so much. This despite plans to modernize to western standard since the Soviet era & their command structures are unsurprisingly still remain unchanged. One of the original plans was to replace the old Russian conscription system with professional volunteer & to this day it still haven't yet materialized. With the Tatmadaw being what they are they will only implement piece meal reforms but will remains mostly unchanged. 

Also being "modernized" & being effective are two different things. Just look at the war in Georgia for example. The Russian army rushed to war & then deploys an ad hoc forces to the country, this combined with antiquated military thinking led to more casualty than expected fighting against the Israeli trained Georgian army. 

And their performance in Syria & Libya against the Turks leaves much to be desired to put it mildly.


----------



## tarpitz

Buddhistforlife said:


> If Myanmar needs aircraft to tackle insurgents then I think this SEPECAT Jaguar can be a good choice. This is an Anglo French aircraft made specifically for COIN or counter insurgency tasks and is cheap only 8 million dollars. Currently this is used by the Indian Air force. But I don't think Myanmar will buy any western equipments.
> 
> View attachment 639599
> 
> View attachment 639600
> 
> 
> @Aung Zaya @tarpitz @MINN @Tagaung




We don’t need any aircraft for counter insurgency operations.
We have Yak 130s with KAB 500Kr bombs.
We have used those KAB 500Kr extensively in Rakhine in 2019 and it proved very effective.
The reason for not using large scale air strikes is due to the political reasons.
As far as I am aware MAF is not going to buy any ground attack fighters in near future. They are rather interested in augmenting the attack helicopters fleet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheEunch

Reashot Xigwin said:


> You kidding me right?
> 
> Russia's military modernization are a joke. If it weren't then they're not seriously pursuing it. It's just a stage play to fool gullible western observers (& Burmese in this case) to make themselves look like credible forces.
> 
> Only 1/4 of their armed forces are modernized in anyway, that being their rapid response division. Aside from them not so much. This despite plans to modernize to western standard since the Soviet era & their command structures are unsurprisingly still remain unchanged. One of the original plans was to replace the old Russian conscription system with professional volunteer & to this day it still haven't yet materialized. With the Tatmadaw being what they are they will only implement piece meal reforms but will remains mostly unchanged.
> 
> Also being "modernized" & being effective are two different things. Just look at the war in Georgia for example. The Russian army rushed to war & then deploys an ad hoc forces to the country, this combined with antiquated military thinking led to more casualty than expected fighting against the Israeli trained Georgian army.
> 
> And their performance in Syria & Libya against the Turks leaves much to be desired to put it mildly.


Well I Guess you’re right, but when u don’t have money, what could u really do?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wanchai

TheEunch said:


> Well I Guess you’re right, but when u don’t have money, what could u really do?


 Myanmar state production of small arms, light weapons, and ammunition24 //// Upon independence in 1948, the Burmese military (or Tatmadaw) was armed with mostly surplus Second World War equipment inherited from Britain and Japan. In seeking to develop domestic arms production, the DDI (abbreviated Ka-Pa-Sa in Burmese) was established as the state’s armament organization. Burmese manufacturing began with the licensed production of the Italian TZ45 sub-machine gun, which entered service with the Tatmadaw as the BA52, and eventually included the licence-produced HKG3 and Rheinmetall MG3 by the 1960s. Indigenized variants of these weapons remain in service today with distinct Burmese designations. Following the government’s violent crackdown on civilian protests in August 1988, the European Union (EU) and the United States severed defence industry ties with the junta and imposed sanctions, including arms embargoes (CoEU, 1996). With the withdrawal of partnerships with the United States and EU countries, Israeli and Singaporean expertise and input significantly influenced the development of the DDI’s capabilities. By the early 1990s the DDI was producing the BA93 SMG (currently the MA13), a variant of the Uzi. More significantly, Israeli engineers assisted the DDI in the development of a new family of self-loading rifles to replace the MA11 and MA12—rifles that used the patterns for HK33 rifles seized from rebel groups. In 2002 production of the Galil ARM-inspired MA1, MA2, MA3, and MA4 self-loading rifles and light machine guns began, which continues to this day. These rifles are currently the Tatmadaw’s standard infantry weapons. Currently the DDI produces more small arms and in more variants than ever before. The past decade alone has seen the indigenous production of a Glock-patterned handgun, a Steyr TMP-patterned sub-machine gun (MA13 MK II),25 upgraded versions of the standard MA1-4 series, precision rifles in both 7.62 × 51 mm and 12.7 × 99 mm, a bullpup contestant to the current service rifle (MA1 MK III), a stand-alone grenade launcher, and a range of ammunition for these systems. Actual defence production takes place at more than two dozen locations throughout government-controlled portions of Myanmar. The primary end user of all DDI materiel is the Tatmadaw, although the Myanmar Police Force is also occasionally supplied with such materiel—typically surplus. A third (and very rare) group of end users have been civilian defence units, which comprise local villagers in conflict areas. No known significant exports of DDI-produced small arms have taken place to a foreign country. Diversion occurs via battlefield captures while the Tatmadaw is fighting the various ethnic groups in the border regions, although these anti-government groups do not favour the use of DDI weapons due to reliability issues and limited access to spare parts. Less commonly observed, but still practised, is corrupt Tatmadaw soldiers’ illicit sale of arms and ammunition in the conflict areas. In conclusion, the DDI has an extremely robust small arms production capacity that can meet the Tatmadaw’s operational needs. It is also able to experiment with and modify existing production designs as issues arise or as the armed forces identify new requirements. Despite the changes in government leadership and political stances in the last decade, the DDI has continued to increase production variants and innovate with different platforms. This trend is likely to remain the norm for the foreseeable future. ( That 's what we have done with limited resources )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

What do you guys think about a new SMG for the military. Because the Uzi is not good enough anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indos

Wanchai said:


> Myanmar state production of small arms, light weapons, and ammunition24 //// Upon independence in 1948, the Burmese military (or Tatmadaw) was armed with mostly surplus Second World War equipment inherited from Britain and Japan. In seeking to develop domestic arms production, the DDI (abbreviated Ka-Pa-Sa in Burmese) was established as the state’s armament organization. Burmese manufacturing began with the licensed production of the Italian TZ45 sub-machine gun, which entered service with the Tatmadaw as the BA52, and eventually included the licence-produced HKG3 and Rheinmetall MG3 by the 1960s. Indigenized variants of these weapons remain in service today with distinct Burmese designations. Following the government’s violent crackdown on civilian protests in August 1988, the European Union (EU) and the United States severed defence industry ties with the junta and imposed sanctions, including arms embargoes (CoEU, 1996). With the withdrawal of partnerships with the United States and EU countries, Israeli and Singaporean expertise and input significantly influenced the development of the DDI’s capabilities. By the early 1990s the DDI was producing the BA93 SMG (currently the MA13), a variant of the Uzi. More significantly, Israeli engineers assisted the DDI in the development of a new family of self-loading rifles to replace the MA11 and MA12—rifles that used the patterns for HK33 rifles seized from rebel groups. In 2002 production of the Galil ARM-inspired MA1, MA2, MA3, and MA4 self-loading rifles and light machine guns began, which continues to this day. These rifles are currently the Tatmadaw’s standard infantry weapons. Currently the DDI produces more small arms and in more variants than ever before. The past decade alone has seen the indigenous production of a Glock-patterned handgun, a Steyr TMP-patterned sub-machine gun (MA13 MK II),25 upgraded versions of the standard MA1-4 series, precision rifles in both 7.62 × 51 mm and 12.7 × 99 mm, a bullpup contestant to the current service rifle (MA1 MK III), a stand-alone grenade launcher, and a range of ammunition for these systems. Actual defence production takes place at more than two dozen locations throughout government-controlled portions of Myanmar. The primary end user of all DDI materiel is the Tatmadaw, although the Myanmar Police Force is also occasionally supplied with such materiel—typically surplus. A third (and very rare) group of end users have been civilian defence units, which comprise local villagers in conflict areas. No known significant exports of DDI-produced small arms have taken place to a foreign country. Diversion occurs via battlefield captures while the Tatmadaw is fighting the various ethnic groups in the border regions, although these anti-government groups do not favour the use of DDI weapons due to reliability issues and limited access to spare parts. Less commonly observed, but still practised, is corrupt Tatmadaw soldiers’ illicit sale of arms and ammunition in the conflict areas. In conclusion, the DDI has an extremely robust small arms production capacity that can meet the Tatmadaw’s operational needs. It is also able to experiment with and modify existing production designs as issues arise or as the armed forces identify new requirements. Despite the changes in government leadership and political stances in the last decade, the DDI has continued to increase production variants and innovate with different platforms. This trend is likely to remain the norm for the foreseeable future. ( That 's what we have done with limited resources )



You need to make paragraphs if your writing is quite long.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

TheEunch said:


> Well I Guess you’re right, but when u don’t have money, what could u really do?


Increasing the size & responsibility of NCOs, Ending the use of forced recruitment, allowing dissenting/freedom of thoughts in the military, better wellfare & treatment for soldiers, winning hearts & minds of the local populace instead of blowing them up, & etc. This is just the top of my head in how to increase the effectiveness of the Tatmadaw. Without buying expensive weapon systems.

Note: My suggestion will only affects the regimental/divisional performance not the overall performance of the Tatmadaw. For that requires actual changes to the system that I believes the Tatmadaw will never grant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheEunch

Reashot Xigwin said:


> Increasing the size & responsibility of NCOs, Ending the use of forced recruitment, allowing dissenting/freedom of thoughts in the military, better wellfare & treatment for soldiers, winning hearts & minds of the local populace instead of blowing them up, & etc. This is just the top of my head in how to increase the effectiveness of the Tatmadaw. Without buying expensive weapon systems.
> 
> Note: My suggestion will only affects the regimental/divisional performance not the overall performance of the Tatmadaw. For that requires actual changes to the system that I believes the Tatmadaw will never grant.


I agree with u that we definitely need changes to the tatmadaw system. But it has to come from the inside and it will take sometime for the younger generation to take the lead and replace the old guard. I have friends and uncles that agrees with your point in that the current military system is not only not ideal but unsustainable. However it will take some time for those with that kind of ideas to take up positions of power in the chain of command

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wanchai

TheEunch said:


> I agree with u that we definitely need changes to the tatmadaw system. But it has to come from the inside and it will take sometime for the younger generation to take the lead and replace the old guard. I have friends and uncles that agrees with your point in that the current military system is not only not ideal but unsustainable. However it will take some time for those with that kind of ideas to take up positions of power in the chain of command


Exactly, the point is we need sustainable progress for the future. Need to recruit and employ strong PR professionals to lift up, also need to adopt some of recruitment systems like Thailand and Singapore to sustain Reserve force. Yes, we need the hard ware off course, but we need more qualified and educated troops Like Singapore. I really want to see this kind of web page in Myanmar. https://www.mindef.gov.sg/oms/arc/


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> What do you guys think about a new SMG for the military. Because the Uzi is not good enough anymore.



We don't need any new SMG.
SMG is used only by some CS/CSS units.


----------



## tarpitz

Found it on Google Earth.
Any idea of this elongated thing next to the LPD?


----------



## MINN

tarpitz said:


> Found it on Google Earth.
> Any idea of this elongated thing next to the LPD?
> 
> View attachment 640699
> View attachment 640700
> View attachment 640701


kind of look like a sub but way too small to be one. Maybe a midget sub.Its around 40m so could be.


----------



## 45786123

Toungoo Army

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

A lot of new ships are spotted in the Naval Dockyard including corvette, ASW corvettes and 49 metre FAC (missile)(stealth feature).





Two ASW corvettes and one 49 metre FAC are already launched, conducting sea trails and about to be commissioned soon.
One 49 metre FAC is ready to be launched on the rail.





One 79 metre Corvette is being constructed.


----------



## Tagaung

tarpitz said:


> A lot of new ships are spotted in the Naval Dockyard including corvette, ASW corvettes and 49 metre FAC (missile)(stealth feature).
> View attachment 640909
> 
> 
> Two ASW corvettes and one 49 metre FAC are already launched, conducting sea trails and about to be commissioned soon.
> One 49 metre FAC is ready to be launched on the rail.
> View attachment 640910
> 
> 
> One 79 metre Corvette is being constructed.
> View attachment 640914


Any signs of 135m frigate ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Does Myanmar air force have reliable supply chain? I mean if during any conflict if parts are required or if any air craft gets destroyed, then can MAF's suppliers be reliable?


----------



## tarpitz

Buddhistforlife said:


> Does Myanmar air force have reliable supply chain? I mean if during any conflict if parts are required or if any air craft gets destroyed, then can MAF's suppliers be reliable?


Except for Su 30, MAF can overhaul almost every aircraft in its inventory.

Even overhaul facilities for JF 17 and Yak 130 are being negotiaed.

MAF has overhaul facilities for MiG 29, F 7 and A 5 and K 8W are produced locally. It means that MAF is self sufficient for a certain period of time. Unless it it is a prolonged war, MAF can withstand the spare problems.

We also share a lot of commonality with Indian AF for example Su 30, MiG 29, Mi 24/35, Mi 17. 

For this reason we are getting assistance from IAF from human resources training to aircraft repair and maintenance.

Another factor is that, apart from Russian, other suppliers such as Belarus, Ukarine, etc are also available.

Eventhough we acquired JF 17 from China, Pakistan is still willing to sell spare parts.

Anyway both Russian and China are most trusted defence partner for us. In case of war with BD or Thailand, we need not worry about getting spare parts.


----------



## Devilduck

Oh my god lmao


MINN said:


> This Mk2 has a different buttstroke from the previous ones.
> View attachment 641148


----------



## TheEunch

Also...we got a new smg? U mean the Steyr tmp clone?


----------



## MINN

TheEunch said:


> Also...we got a new smg? U mean the Steyr tmp clone?


No I mean we need a new SMG. Because the Uzi is very outdated. Steyr tmp is too accurate.


----------



## TheEunch

This was floating around on the internet so that’s what I thought u meant. It’s externally looks like the steyr tmp but internally it is a micro uzi.








if we need a new smg then we should go for a caliber bigger than the 9mm as it fails to penetrate modern ballistic armor. 

maybe something like the p90? It would be impossible to get a gun like that due to sanctions. Best hope is Russian vitayz sn or the conversion of the new MA mk2 carbine into a smaller caliber and smaller size.

Or worse case Chinese clones or QBZ which are trash






This my friends is a IMI Magal which is a Galil conversion to .30 caliber or 7.62x33mm which is a lot more powerful then the 9mm. If DI can get a conversion out for the MA series then we don’t even need to retool a lot to get a production line for a potentially good SMG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

45786123 said:


> Toungoo Army
> View attachment 640845
> View attachment 640846
> View attachment 640849


Myanmar back in the 18th and 19th century could defeat China and Thailand easily. Everyone used to live under the mercy of Myanmar. Myanmar also conquered North East India.

Now Myanmar is very poor and underdeveloped. It has been 70 years since independence still Burma has an "average" ranked army meanwhile its neighbouring countries like Thailand became much stronger.


----------



## MINN

TheEunch said:


> This was floating around on the internet so that’s what I thought u meant. It’s externally looks like the steyr tmp but internally it is a micro uzi.
> 
> View attachment 641446
> View attachment 641446
> 
> 
> if we need a new smg then we should go for a caliber bigger than the 9mm as it fails to penetrate modern ballistic armor.
> 
> maybe something like the p90? It would be impossible to get a gun like that due to sanctions. Best hope is Russian vitayz sn or the conversion of the new MA mk2 carbine into a smaller caliber and smaller size.
> 
> Or worse case Chinese clones or QBZ which are trash
> 
> View attachment 641448
> 
> 
> This my friends is a IMI Magal which is a Galil conversion to .30 caliber or 7.62x33mm which is a lot more powerful then the 9mm. If DI can get a conversion out for the MA series then we don’t even need to retool a lot to get a production line for a potentially good SMG


It would be more useful for Police, Navy, and Special Force to have an SMG that is more modern and accurate. For ammunition .45 ACP is not bad. X95 would be a dream. Or as you have stated we could make a shorter MK2 with a different caliber. The problem with the Micro Uzi is that it seems uncontrollable because of the size.


----------



## TheEunch

Yeah .30 caliber is the same caliber used by the m1 carbine which the army used very early on from independence to the 70s.

there is already a precedence on Galil .30 caliber conversion so it would be good to take lessons from that and fix what went wrong and use what went right from that project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...-defense-relationship-with-western-countries/

Not sure how reliable this source is but it stated some interesting thing.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Devilduck said:


> https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...-defense-relationship-with-western-countries/
> 
> Not sure how reliable this source is but it stated some interesting thing.
> 
> View attachment 642068


it is just an random fanboy's delusion


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Fishery export surges by $100 million despite COVID-19*

ByMin Thu Aung
June 16, 2020
0
40
 
Facebook
 
Twitter




အောက်တွင် မြန်မာလို ဖတ်ရှုနိုင်ပါသည်

Fishery exports from Myanmar have increased by $100 million as of June 5 since October 1, the beginning of the 2019-2020 fiscal year, compared to the same period last fiscal year, according to data from the Ministry of Commerce.

In this fiscal year, the country has earned $670.13 million this fiscal-year contrast to $569.418 million in the last fiscal year.

However, during the earliest days of the COVID-19 pandemic, fishery export to China almost stopped causing concerns that Myanmar’s fishery sector was at the brink of collapse. Fortunately, the stakeholders later managed to resume fishery exports to China and increase exports through sea routes as well.

Myanmar’s fishery export heavily relies on China, which accounts for 60 percent of the country’s total fishery exports, and the remaining 40 percent to the EU and other countries. 

According to Fishery Statistics 2018 by the Department of Fisheries, which is the most recent official data, Myanmar produces 5.87 million metric tons of fishery products that year, of which 46 percent is freshwater fish, and 54 percent is marine fish.

Not bad


----------



## tarpitz

Devilduck said:


> https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...-defense-relationship-with-western-countries/
> 
> Not sure how reliable this source is but it stated some interesting thing.
> 
> View attachment 642068



Without US approval both Japan and ROK won't sell anything to Myanmar Armed Forces.
So getting fighter aircraft from those countries are highly unlikely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

tarpitz said:


> Without US approval both Japan and ROK won't sell anything to Myanmar Armed Forces.
> So getting fighter aircraft from those countries are highly unlikely.


Myanmar does not need new fighter jets. Just produce JF-17 in bulk and arm them with CM-400AKG and see the magic.


----------



## MINN

Are they building a new airforce base?






Found this on FB











Guys what are the trucks carrying? They seem to have 1 launcher or missile on it.


----------



## TheEunch

What guns and are those bought from black market or the new products from DI?


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MINN said:


> Are they building a new airforce base?
> View attachment 643154
> 
> 
> Found this on FB
> View attachment 643165
> View attachment 643166
> View attachment 643167
> 
> 
> Guys what are the trucks carrying? They seem to have 1 launcher or missile on it.
> View attachment 643168


Probably the SY-400 missiles. It does not look like a air base though.


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> Are they building a new airforce base?
> View attachment 643154
> 
> 
> Guys what are the trucks carrying? They seem to have 1 launcher or missile on it.
> View attachment 643168



All the AF bases are being modified to accommodate incoming Su 30.

The trucks are probably TEL vehicles for S 75M Volga SAM. MAF use S 75M Volga SAM for airfield protection. Eventhough KS 1B are inducted, Volga are kept upgraded and digitized to serve as an effective static AD system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

TheEunch said:


> What guns and are those bought from black market or the new products from DI?


They are DMRs. They probably bought it from Thailand. But some of them look like DI's MA-S.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

What is the percentage of Buddhists in Burma? @MINN @Tagaung @tarpitz


----------



## tarpitz

Buddhistforlife said:


> What is the percentage of Buddhists in Burma? @MINN @Tagaung @tarpitz



87% based on 2014 census.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

tarpitz said:


> 87% based on 2014 census.


I read a CIA report where they said that now it is 90% as the Rohingyas are not anymore living in the Rakhine state.


----------



## namefield_empty

Buddhistforlife said:


> I read a CIA report where they said that now it is 90% as the Rohingyas are not anymore living in the Rakhine state.


Do the CHT Buddhists(and Bengali ones like you to a lesser extent) find more affinity with their cross border counterparts compared to BD?


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Axomiya_lora said:


> Do the CHT Buddhists(and Bengali ones like you to a lesser extent) find more affinity with their cross border counterparts compared to BD?


No it's not anything like that. In Bangladesh, hindu, muslims, buddhists everyone loves their country but practicing muslims also have soft corner for Pakistan, Turkey, Palestine. Hindus have soft corner for India.

We Buddhists have soft corner for Myanmar, Sri lanka and Thailand as they are Buddhist majority nations however we like Myanmar the most amongst them at least I personally like Myanmar. This is because Buddhists of Bangladesh and Myanmar are culturally similar. I am a Barua Bengali Buddhist but our Buddhist culture is similar to the Burmese and that's why we have support for Myanmar and not much for Sri lanka or Thailand. 

Also we Bangladeshi Buddhists use some Burmese word like in Burmese/Arakanese the Buddhist temples are called Kyang and Zedi and we also use Kyang and Zedi for Buddhist temples. 

Each year thousands of Buddhists from Bangladesh visits Myanmar to conduct pilgrimage. I personally want to visit the Mahamuni Pagoda as I heard it is a Buddha statue which was blessed by lord Buddha himself. 






This is a Buddhist pagoda in Chittagong. This is a Arakanese/Burmese styled kyang and my most favourite kyang. I have visited this place for many times.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tagaung

Buddhistforlife said:


> No it's not anything like that. In Bangladesh, hindu, muslims, buddhists everyone loves their country but practicing muslims also have soft corner for Pakistan, Turkey, Palestine. Hindus have soft corner for India.
> 
> We Buddhists have soft corner for Myanmar, Sri lanka and Thailand as they are Buddhist majority nations however we like Myanmar the most amongst them at least I personally like Myanmar. This is because Buddhists of Bangladesh and Myanmar are culturally similar. I am a Barua Bengali Buddhist but our Buddhist culture is similar to the Burmese and that's why we have support for Myanmar and not much for Sri lanka or Thailand.
> 
> Also we Bangladeshi Buddhists use some Burmese word like in Burmese/Arakanese the Buddhist temples are called Kyang and Zedi and we also use Kyang and Zedi for Buddhist temples.
> 
> Each year thousands of Buddhists from Bangladesh visits Myanmar to conduct pilgrimage. I personally want to visit the Mahamuni Pagoda as I heard it is a Buddha statue which was blessed by lord Buddha himself.
> 
> View attachment 643551
> 
> 
> This is a Buddhist pagoda in Chittagong. This is a Arakanese/Burmese styled kyang and my most favourite kyang. I have visited this place for many times.



Buddha Dhatu Jadi in balaghata town really looks like burmese temples with similar architecture.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Tagaung said:


> Buddha Dhatu Jadi in balaghata town really looks like burmese temples with similar architecture.
> View attachment 643581
> View attachment 643582


Chittagong was once ruled by Arakanese kings. We have hundreds of Buddhist temples built by Arakanese king Sanda Thudamma. 

We also have temples built by Mons and Burmese. I saw one Burmese temple in Cox's Bazaar. 

The Dhatu Zedi of Bangladesh has the holy relic of Lord Buddha gifted to the head monk by the State Sangha Nayaka Committee of Myanmar.

Guys will be Burmese government support China or India if the current Sino Indian conflict escalates into a major regional crisis? Will Myanmar government support China like always or will they remain neutral as Myanmar is also a friend of India?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Buddhistforlife said:


> Chittagong was once ruled by Arakanese kings. We have hundreds of Buddhist temples built by Arakanese king Sanda Thudamma.
> 
> We also have temples built by Mons and Burmese. I saw one Burmese temple in Cox's Bazaar.
> 
> The Dhatu Zedi of Bangladesh has the holy relic of Lord Buddha gifted to the head monk by the State Sangha Nayaka Committee of Myanmar.
> 
> Guys will be Burmese government support China or India if the current Sino Indian conflict escalates into a major regional crisis? Will Myanmar government support China like always or will they remain neutral as Myanmar is also a friend of India?


I think neutral


----------



## TheEunch

MINN said:


> They are DMRs. They probably bought it from Thailand. But some of them look like DI's MA-S.
> View attachment 643261


Yeah some of the rifles looks spot on with abit of modification. Already deploying these new rifles onto the field? And with the BGF not the normal army units?


----------



## rapster88

MINN said:


> Are they building a new airforce base?
> View attachment 643154
> 
> 
> Found this on FB
> View attachment 643165
> View attachment 643166
> View attachment 643167
> 
> 
> Guys what are the trucks carrying? They seem to have 1 launcher or missile on it.
> View attachment 643168




They are upgrading the Hmawbi AFB to let Jets use it.


----------



## BDforever

rapster88 said:


> They are upgrading the Hmawbi AFB to let Jets use it.


How is Navy ships construction going on ? are they on hold due to the corona virus ?



Buddhistforlife said:


> No it's not anything like that. In Bangladesh, hindu, muslims, buddhists everyone loves their country but practicing muslims also have soft corner for Pakistan, Turkey, Palestine. Hindus have soft corner for India.
> 
> We Buddhists have soft corner for Myanmar, Sri lanka and Thailand as they are Buddhist majority nations however we like Myanmar the most amongst them at least I personally like Myanmar. This is because Buddhists of Bangladesh and Myanmar are culturally similar. I am a Barua Bengali Buddhist but our Buddhist culture is similar to the Burmese and that's why we have support for Myanmar and not much for Sri lanka or Thailand.
> 
> Also we Bangladeshi Buddhists use some Burmese word like in Burmese/Arakanese the Buddhist temples are called Kyang and Zedi and we also use Kyang and Zedi for Buddhist temples.
> 
> Each year thousands of Buddhists from Bangladesh visits Myanmar to conduct pilgrimage. I personally want to visit the Mahamuni Pagoda as I heard it is a Buddha statue which was blessed by lord Buddha himself.
> 
> View attachment 643551
> 
> 
> This is a Buddhist pagoda in Chittagong. This is a Arakanese/Burmese styled kyang and my most favourite kyang. I have visited this place for many times.


----------



## Aung Zaya

BDforever said:


> How is Navy ships construction going on ? are they on hold due to the corona virus ?


No. it is still operating. Just new projects are on-hold.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

I found this but have to pay to read. 
*Future of the Myanmar Defense Industry-Market Attractiveness, Competitive Landscape and Forecasts to 2022*

https://medicinsider.com/future-of-...-competitive-landscape-and-forecasts-to-2022/


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Any plans to include new jets into the MAF?


----------



## MINN

CinC went to Russia again.
https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=chin+state+myanmar


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MINN said:


> CinC went to Russia again.
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=chin+state+myanmar


Hoping for any major weapons deal.


----------



## namefield_empty

Buddhistforlife said:


> We Buddhists have soft corner for Myanmar, Sri lanka and Thailand as they are Buddhist majority nations however we like Myanmar the most amongst them at least I personally like Myanmar. This is because Buddhists of Bangladesh and Myanmar are culturally similar. I am a Barua Bengali Buddhist but our Buddhist culture is similar to the Burmese and that's why we have support for Myanmar and not much for Sri lanka or Thailand.


I only asked you because i knew from our previous interaction that you're a Barua Bengali. There are plenty of Barua(and derivatives) in my place too, my long time friends both Assamese and Bengalis(infact some belong to BD refugee families)..I guess you understand what I'm trying to convey.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Axomiya_lora said:


> I only asked you because i knew from our previous interaction that you're a Barua Bengali. There are plenty of Barua(and derivatives) in my place too, my long time friends both Assamese and Bengalis(infact some belong to BD refugee families)..I guess you understand what I'm trying to convey.


Those Baruas are not Buddhis baruas but Hindu baruas. In Assam there is a Barua community and they are Hindu example Paresh Barua the famous ULFA leader.

There are Buddhist barua from
Bangladeshu but they are in Kolkata and Delhi.


----------



## namefield_empty

Buddhistforlife said:


> Those Baruas are not Buddhis baruas but Hindu baruas. In Assam there is a Barua community and they are Hindu example Paresh Barua the famous ULFA leader.
> 
> There are Buddhist barua from
> Bangladeshu but they are in Kolkata and Delhi.


I know, shared heritage at some point in time, but was specifically referring to the refugee Bengali Buddhist families here. Anyway, i am no one to question your nationalist beliefs.



Buddhistforlife said:


> This is a Buddhist pagoda in Chittagong. This is a Arakanese/Burmese styled kyang and my most favourite kyang. I have visited this place for many times.


May Lord Buddha's blessings be always with us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Axomiya_lora said:


> I know, shared heritage at some point in time, but was specifically referring to the refugee Bengali Buddhist families here. Anyway, i am no one to question your nationalist beliefs.


I am not being nationalistic. There are Barua buddhist refugee in Assam and most of them went there in 1971. 

No Barua buddhist currently would go to Assam which is underdeveloped. We Baruas go to USA, Canada and Europe mostly. Baruas used to go to India before but they used to settle in Kolkata and Delhi.



Axomiya_lora said:


> I know, shared heritage at some point in time, but was specifically referring to the refugee Bengali Buddhist families here. Anyway, i am no one to question your nationalist beliefs.
> 
> 
> May Lord Buddha's blessings be always with us.


Also don't forget Assam was once part of Myanmar. In 19th century the Konbaung dynasty conquered Assam and Manipur. Many Buddhists settled in Assam back then

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## namefield_empty

Buddhistforlife said:


> I am not being nationalistic. There are Barua buddhist refugee in Assam and most of them went there in 1971.
> 
> No Barua buddhist currently would go to Assam which is underdeveloped. We Baruas go to USA, Canada and Europe mostly. Baruas used to go to India before but they used to settle in Kolkata and Delhi.
> 
> 
> Also don't forget Assam was once part of Myanmar. In 19th century the Konbaung dynasty conquered Assam and Manipur. Many Buddhists settled in Assam back then


Very briefly for just a few years, dark phase all right, coincided with the demise of our centuries old kingdom already troubled by a civil war. But no, native Buddhists have always remained the same regardless of any occupation back then, be it the Singphos who were the guardians of the Patkai or our Khampti Buddhist brothers. Barua Buddhists were the product of growing intolerance in East Pakistan and BD.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Axomiya_lora said:


> Very briefly for just a few years, dark phase all right, coincided with the demise of our centuries old kingdom already troubled by a civil war. But no, native Buddhists have always remained the same regardless of any occupation back then, be it the Singphos who were the guardians of the Patkai or our Khampti Buddhist brothers. Barua Buddhists were the product of growing intolerance in East Pakistan and BD.


No the Baruas were not targeted in East Pakistan. They went to India as refugees during 1971 war. 

My grandma told me that Hindus somewhat were persecuted however the Pakistan government did not mostly care about Buddhists or Christians. 

Pakistan particularly treated the Chakma and Marma better than Bengalis because they supported the insurgency in India. These people also had separate quota in universities and jobs. 







This is Chakma king Tridiv Roy with Zulfiqur Ali Bhutto.



Axomiya_lora said:


> Very briefly for just a few years, dark phase all right, coincided with the demise of our centuries old kingdom already troubled by a civil war. But no, native Buddhists have always remained the same regardless of any occupation back then, be it the Singphos who were the guardians of the Patkai or our Khampti Buddhist brothers. Barua Buddhists were the product of growing intolerance in East Pakistan and BD.


Hindus were treated badly in East Pakistan because of rivalry with India.

Buddhists and Christians were simply left alone because no one cares about them back then.


----------



## namefield_empty

Buddhistforlife said:


> Pakistan particularly treated the Chakma and Marma


You know the difference between the Chakmas and the Marmas better than any other BD i suppose. Tridev Roy was just a puppet, he didn't enjoy any meaningful support from his so called subjects. Chakmas had more in common with us than the Bengalis, and the Bangladeshi muslims persecuted them for it. Please be reminded that they raised the Indian Tricolour post independence and your government never forgave them subsequently.


Buddhistforlife said:


> No the Baruas were not targeted in East Pakistan. They went to India as refugees during 1971 war.


Tbh i don't know if they were persecuted or not, will take your word for it. Whom did they support btw- Pak or Ind/BD? And if they were not persecuted, what led them come to Assam and other Eastern Indian states in numbers? Just curious to know..


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Axomiya_lora said:


> You know the difference between the Chakmas and the Marmas better than any other BD i suppose. Tridev Roy was just a puppet, he didn't enjoy any meaningful support from his so called subjects. Chakmas had more in common with us than the Bengalis, and the Bangladeshi muslims persecuted them for it. Please be reminded that they raised the Indian Tricolour post independence and your government never forgave them subsequently.
> 
> Tbh i don't know if they were persecuted or not, will take your word for it. Whom did they support btw- Pak or Ind/BD? And if they were not persecuted, what led them come to Assam and other Eastern Indian states in numbers? Just curious to know..


I told this hundred times now. Some Baruas went to Assam as refugees during 1971 war. Not just baruas many muslims, hindus also went there. 

Also there were no Bengali-Chakma riots or violence before 1978. Violence in CHT spread after Ziaur Rahman brought Bengalis in the hill tracts.






Did Israel really sell tanks to Myanmar? Why didn't the Tatmadaw say anything regarding this?

@Aung Zaya @tarpitz @Aung Zaya @Tagaung


----------



## namefield_empty

Buddhistforlife said:


> I told this hundred times now. Some Baruas went to Assam as refugees during 1971 war.


Take it from me that many Bengali Buddhists came after 1971 also, and i say it authoritatively without any malice. You are a part of our family.


Buddhistforlife said:


> Also there were no Bengali-Chakma riots or violence before 1978. Violence in CHT spread after Ziaur Rahman brought Bengalis in the hill tracts.


Nope, that poison was sown long ago dating back to the time of the commissioning of the Kaptai Dam.

Settling of Bengali muslims on their ancestral land drove the final nail in the coffin. 

Is it possible for you to raise your voice for your Buddhist counterparts?


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Axomiya_lora said:


> Take it from me that many Bengali Buddhists came after 1971 also, and i say it authoritatively without any malice. You are a part of our family.
> 
> Nope, that poison was sown long ago dating back to the time of the commissioning of the Kaptai Dam.
> 
> Settling of Bengali muslims on their ancestral land drove the final nail in the coffin.
> 
> Is it possible for you to raise your voice for your Buddhist counterparts?


I don't want to discuss with you about this further because you won't accept my views. You are too stubborn.


----------



## namefield_empty

Buddhistforlife said:


> I don't want to discuss with you about this further because you won't accept my views. You are too stubborn.


I understand.. But please elaborate some more about the supposed disagreement, because so far as i am concerned, we seemed to be on the same page.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Axomiya_lora said:


> I understand.. But please elaborate some more about the supposed disagreement, because so far as i am concerned, we seemed to be on the same page.


Listen I am just 24 years old and I cannot tell you what happened before 1971 so don't ask me. 

As far as situation in the 1980s and 1990s are concerned there was no persecution of Tribals in the Hill tracts. What was there was ethnic violence. Just like Afro American vs White violence in Europe and USA. 

Bengalis at times killed Chakma tribal, and Shanti Bahini at times killed Bengalis and army personnel.

But seriously dude those were 30 years back. Now there is no violence. Tribals are coming to Dhaka and other parts of Bangladesh in bulk and are working and living a normal life. 

The violence you are talking about happened long time back. Now there is no violence.


----------



## Devilduck

History 101

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Can anyone figure out what this article is about
https://www.asiatimedigital.com/?p=337


----------



## Aung Zaya

Buddhistforlife said:


> Did Israel really sell tanks to Myanmar? Why didn't the Tatmadaw say anything regarding this?


we have told many times they are not tanks.


MINN said:


> Can anyone figure out what this article is about
> https://www.asiatimedigital.com/?p=337


Just a random things from random fan site. nothing serious


----------



## tarpitz

BDforever said:


> How is Navy ships construction going on ? are they on hold due to the corona virus ?



Ship building is still ongoing.
The impact of virus is relatively light in MM with less than 300 positive cases and only 6 death.
Within the military only one local case so far.
5 officers were tested posive in Russia.
And 5 officers and OR, returnees from India, were also tested positive.
Nothing serious.
But there may be some delays in weapons installations due to the restrictions of entry visa for foreign experts as a precaution.
The rest are going well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

tarpitz said:


> Ship building is still ongoing.
> The impact of virus is relatively light in MM with less than 300 positive cases and only 6 death.
> Within the military only one local case so far.
> 5 officers were tested posive in Russia.
> And 5 officers and OR, returnees from India, were also tested positive.
> Nothing serious.
> But there may be some delays in weapons installations due to the restrictions of entry visa for foreign experts as a precaution.
> The rest are going well.


So what is the upcoming commissing or delivery of navel ships ?


----------



## tarpitz

BDforever said:


> So what is the upcoming commissing or delivery of navel ships ?


commissioning ceremony are put on hold due to the virus.

Ships ready to be commissioned are 2 x 67 meter ASW coevettes, 1/2 x 49 meter FAC(missile), some LCUs and LCMs and Kilo sub from India.

Ships ready to be launched are 135 meter frigate and 89 meter OPV.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

tarpitz said:


> commissioning ceremony are put on hold due to the virus.
> 
> Ships ready to be commissioned are 2 x 67 meter ASW coevettes, 1/2 x 49 meter FAC(missile), some LCUs and LCMs and Kilo sub from India.
> 
> Ships ready to be launched are 135 meter frigate and 89 meter OPV.


When this frigate suppose to be ready for commissoned ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

BDforever said:


> When this frigate suppose to be ready for commissoned ?



Don't know yet. But May be 1 or 2 years.
Building a new type of frigate always take about six years including the designing period.
As MN started the program in 2015, it will not be completed before the end of 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> CinC went to Russia again.
> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=chin+state+myanmar



Preshipment inspection osf Su 30SMEs, negotiations for second batch of Su30, Kamov ASW helo and Kilo are expected during his trip.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

tarpitz said:


> Preshipment inspection osf Su 30SMEs, negotiations for second batch of Su30, Kamov ASW helo and Kilo are expected during his trip.


I would rather love to see Myanmar air force getting TOT for JF-17 and producing them in bulk instead of buying SU-30. SU-30 is expensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Buddhistforlife said:


> Did Israel really sell tanks to Myanmar? Why didn't the Tatmadaw say anything regarding this?



These are not tanks. Some 150 x EE 9 Cascaval (6x6) and 100 x AML 90 (4x4) scout vehicle both uses the same turret with 90 mm cannon. 

Israeli modifications of EE 9 and AML 90 include the muzzle brake and recoil brake to fire APFSDS ammunition, night vision devices and laser range finders.

MM use both EE 9 and AML 90 as scout and anti tank role.

With APFSDS, 90 mm cannon of these vehicles can knock out some Russian and Chinese medium tank.


----------



## tarpitz

Buddhistforlife said:


> I would rather love to see Myanmar air force getting TOT for JF-17 and producing them in bulk instead of buying SU-30. SU-30 is expensive.



Su 30 is expensive but we need at least 18 Multi Role fighters.
ToT should be considered only if you are intended to mass produce.
As MAF requirements are just 18-24 JF 17, ToT is not an optimal choice.
With current budget MAF cannot maitain a large airforce. 
60-70 fighters with 80% serviceability rate is the MAF's aim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

tarpitz said:


> Su 30 is expensive but we need at least 18 Multi Role fighters.
> ToT should be considered only if you are intended to mass produce.
> As MAF requirements are just 18-24 JF 17, ToT is not an optimal choice.
> With current budget MAF cannot maitain a large airforce.
> 60-70 fighters with 80% serviceability rate is the MAF's aim.


But apart from SU-30, JF-17 and Mig 29 you don't have other good fighters. MAF have A5C Fantan and J6 which are old Chinese trash.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Commander in Chief in Irkut in current visit to Russia. likely to have discussion for more Su-30.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> Commander in Chief in Irkut in current visit to Russia. likely to have discussion for more Su-30.
> View attachment 644187
> View attachment 644188
> View attachment 644189


Myanmar can buy SU-35 instead of SU-30. I think the price is almost same.


----------



## tarpitz

C in C visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

tarpitz said:


> C in C visit.
> View attachment 644353
> View attachment 644354


Myanmar and Russian army uniform looks almost same.


----------



## TheEunch

I mean yes Su 30 is good and all but anyone have finger crossed for some good news for the army boys?


----------



## Buddhistforlife

TheEunch said:


> I mean yes Su 30 is good and all but anyone have finger crossed for some good news for the army boys?


Small arms and gears are needed to be upgraded. Heavy weapons are of no use if the soldiers fighting in the frontline can't do anything.


----------



## tarpitz

C in C and Indian Defence Minister met in Russia.
Kilo sub, Su 30 training, naval elecronic systems are top of the agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

I found this page today. It talks about Myanmar small arms and small conventional weapons. How reliable is this page?


----------



## MINN

The parade is going to include the historical vehicles of the armed forces.


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> The parade is going to include the historical vehicles of the armed forces.
> View attachment 644705
> View attachment 644706
> View attachment 644707
> View attachment 644708
> View attachment 644709
> View attachment 644710
> View attachment 644711
> View attachment 644712



Ferret,Humber, Unimog 406 and M 35.


----------



## MINN

Myanmar Army Elbit System Skylark UAV.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MINN said:


> Myanmar Army Elbit System Skylark UAV.
> View attachment 644788








What tank is this?


----------



## TheEunch

The good old comet from jolly old England, one of the best immediate post war tanks...well at least till the 70s


----------



## tarpitz

Buddhistforlife said:


> View attachment 644791
> 
> 
> What tank is this?



British Comet tank.


----------



## tarpitz

*Why Myanmar buys SY-400 short-range ballistic missiles from China?
*
Recently, it was reported that Myanmar is receiving the first batch of SY-400 (also called “DF-12A”) short-range ballistic missile system from China, thus becoming the second user of the SY-400 guided rocket artillery (or referred to as SY-400 Short-Range Ballistic Missile outside China).

It is believed that the introduction of SY-400 ballistic missile systems will enhance the long-term strike capability of the Myanmar Army.

It was reported that Qatar became the first user of SY-400 ballistic missiles, as in 2017, Qatar showed SY-400 ballistic missiles. However, Qatar chose BP12A tactical ballistic missiles instead of “guided rockets”. It is still unknown whether Myanmar is receiving guided rockets or BP12A tactical ballistic missiles.




Qatar demonstrates BP12A tactical ballistic missiles

SY400 is a new-generation ballistic missile system developed by China Aerospace Science and technology Corporation, mainly used for long-range precision fire strikes.

According to Chinese military analyst Xiao Feizhu, the biggest feature of SY-400 ballistic missile system is the use of a vertical launch system, which is the first time in the history of the development of rocket launchers in the world. The biggest advantage of the vertical launch system compared with the traditional tilting directional device of a rocket launcher is that it can attack in all directions at any time, and there is no need to rotate the directional director like a traditional rocket launcher. Therefore, there is no need to install height and direction machines, and the structure of the rocket launcher is simplified. Of course, the disadvantage is that the design of the rocket is relatively complicated, and it is necessary to increase the relay inertial navigation system and the thrust vector, so that the rocket can quickly turn to the predetermined target after the rocket is launched.

According to the public information from Zhuhai Air Show, the SY-400 rocket is about 6 meters in length and 0.4 meters in diameter. Each launching vehicle is equipped with 8 launch containers. The maximum range for a 300 kg warhead is 150 km, and for a 200 kg warhead is 200 km. This specification has been able to suppress the US ATACMS tactical ballistic missile, which has a maximum range of about 150 kilometers. The SY-400 rocket uses relay inertial guidance, and can also be equipped with a final guidance system, which has a high hit accuracy. In addition, it also uses a side strip wing, which can provide greater lift for the rocket, allowing it to carry out maneuvering orbiting flight in the atmosphere and improve its penetration ability. Therefore, overseas sources mostly mention it as “short-range precision-attack ballistic missile” rather than “multiple rocket launcher system”.




SY-400 missiles are equipped with large side strip wings for better maneuverability




It also has a thrust vector, so the outside world generally called it a short-range tactical ballistic missile

Since the SY-400 uses a vertical launch system, it can be modularized, and match different missiles and rockets as needed. The most commonly integrated one is the BP12A short-range tactical ballistic missile, which has a length of 6 meters and a diameter of 0.6 meters. It is equipped with a 480kg warhead and has a range of 280 kilometers.

The outside world believes that its range should be farther. The guidance system is INS / BDS, and the final guidance can also be used, and the hit accuracy can reach 30 meters, with variable program trajectory and strong penetration ability. BP12A and SY-400 can be installed separately on a launch vehicle, and the launch vehicle can be equipped with 2 BP12A missile launch containers or 8 SY-400 rocket launch containers, or a mixture of 1 BP12A missile launch container and 4 SY-400 rocket launch containers.




SY-400 / BP12A can be launched together




1 vehicle can hold up to 1 BP12A and 4 SY-400 rockets




Missile / rocket mixture test

The outside world generally believes that Myanmar’s purchase of SY-400 short-range ballistic missile system is to counter the long-range rockets of neighboring countries. The potential opponents of Myanmar are mainly Bangladesh and Thailand.

Thailand has introduced WS-1B long-range rocket system from China. Its range can reach 150 kilometers. It has also achieved localization and successfully developed a domestic DTI-1 long-range rocket system. Bangladesh also has plans to purchase long-range rocket launchers from China or Russia. In this way, Myanmar has little power to face the long-range rocket launchers of both countries, so it bought SY-400 ballistic missile system from China.




Myanmar wants SY-400 to counter Thailand’s DTI-1, which is the Thai version of the Chinese WS-1 rocket launcher

Myanmar seems to be optimistic about the excellent performance of SY-400 ballistic missile systems. As mentioned earlier, the range and response speed of SY-400 are better than WS-1B.

In particular, it can integrate BP12A short-range tactical ballistic missiles, which can provide Myanmar with ballistic missile attack capabilities in an economical and fast way. Southeast Asian countries generally do not have advanced air defense and anti-missile systems and cannot defend against SY-400 and BP12A missile attacks. Therefore, SY-400 ballistic missile system has a strong deterrent capability there. This should be the main reason why Myanmar chose SY-400.

https://www.china-arms.com/2020/04/sy400-ballistic-missile-to-myanmar/


----------



## tarpitz



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Buddhistforlife

tarpitz said:


> *Why Myanmar buys SY-400 short-range ballistic missiles from China?
> *
> Recently, it was reported that Myanmar is receiving the first batch of SY-400 (also called “DF-12A”) short-range ballistic missile system from China, thus becoming the second user of the SY-400 guided rocket artillery (or referred to as SY-400 Short-Range Ballistic Missile outside China).
> 
> It is believed that the introduction of SY-400 ballistic missile systems will enhance the long-term strike capability of the Myanmar Army.
> 
> It was reported that Qatar became the first user of SY-400 ballistic missiles, as in 2017, Qatar showed SY-400 ballistic missiles. However, Qatar chose BP12A tactical ballistic missiles instead of “guided rockets”. It is still unknown whether Myanmar is receiving guided rockets or BP12A tactical ballistic missiles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Qatar demonstrates BP12A tactical ballistic missiles
> 
> SY400 is a new-generation ballistic missile system developed by China Aerospace Science and technology Corporation, mainly used for long-range precision fire strikes.
> 
> According to Chinese military analyst Xiao Feizhu, the biggest feature of SY-400 ballistic missile system is the use of a vertical launch system, which is the first time in the history of the development of rocket launchers in the world. The biggest advantage of the vertical launch system compared with the traditional tilting directional device of a rocket launcher is that it can attack in all directions at any time, and there is no need to rotate the directional director like a traditional rocket launcher. Therefore, there is no need to install height and direction machines, and the structure of the rocket launcher is simplified. Of course, the disadvantage is that the design of the rocket is relatively complicated, and it is necessary to increase the relay inertial navigation system and the thrust vector, so that the rocket can quickly turn to the predetermined target after the rocket is launched.
> 
> According to the public information from Zhuhai Air Show, the SY-400 rocket is about 6 meters in length and 0.4 meters in diameter. Each launching vehicle is equipped with 8 launch containers. The maximum range for a 300 kg warhead is 150 km, and for a 200 kg warhead is 200 km. This specification has been able to suppress the US ATACMS tactical ballistic missile, which has a maximum range of about 150 kilometers. The SY-400 rocket uses relay inertial guidance, and can also be equipped with a final guidance system, which has a high hit accuracy. In addition, it also uses a side strip wing, which can provide greater lift for the rocket, allowing it to carry out maneuvering orbiting flight in the atmosphere and improve its penetration ability. Therefore, overseas sources mostly mention it as “short-range precision-attack ballistic missile” rather than “multiple rocket launcher system”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SY-400 missiles are equipped with large side strip wings for better maneuverability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also has a thrust vector, so the outside world generally called it a short-range tactical ballistic missile
> 
> Since the SY-400 uses a vertical launch system, it can be modularized, and match different missiles and rockets as needed. The most commonly integrated one is the BP12A short-range tactical ballistic missile, which has a length of 6 meters and a diameter of 0.6 meters. It is equipped with a 480kg warhead and has a range of 280 kilometers.
> 
> The outside world believes that its range should be farther. The guidance system is INS / BDS, and the final guidance can also be used, and the hit accuracy can reach 30 meters, with variable program trajectory and strong penetration ability. BP12A and SY-400 can be installed separately on a launch vehicle, and the launch vehicle can be equipped with 2 BP12A missile launch containers or 8 SY-400 rocket launch containers, or a mixture of 1 BP12A missile launch container and 4 SY-400 rocket launch containers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SY-400 / BP12A can be launched together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 vehicle can hold up to 1 BP12A and 4 SY-400 rockets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missile / rocket mixture test
> 
> The outside world generally believes that Myanmar’s purchase of SY-400 short-range ballistic missile system is to counter the long-range rockets of neighboring countries. The potential opponents of Myanmar are mainly Bangladesh and Thailand.
> 
> Thailand has introduced WS-1B long-range rocket system from China. Its range can reach 150 kilometers. It has also achieved localization and successfully developed a domestic DTI-1 long-range rocket system. Bangladesh also has plans to purchase long-range rocket launchers from China or Russia. In this way, Myanmar has little power to face the long-range rocket launchers of both countries, so it bought SY-400 ballistic missile system from China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myanmar wants SY-400 to counter Thailand’s DTI-1, which is the Thai version of the Chinese WS-1 rocket launcher
> 
> Myanmar seems to be optimistic about the excellent performance of SY-400 ballistic missile systems. As mentioned earlier, the range and response speed of SY-400 are better than WS-1B.
> 
> In particular, it can integrate BP12A short-range tactical ballistic missiles, which can provide Myanmar with ballistic missile attack capabilities in an economical and fast way. Southeast Asian countries generally do not have advanced air defense and anti-missile systems and cannot defend against SY-400 and BP12A missile attacks. Therefore, SY-400 ballistic missile system has a strong deterrent capability there. This should be the main reason why Myanmar chose SY-400.
> 
> https://www.china-arms.com/2020/04/sy400-ballistic-missile-to-myanmar/


As far as I know, SY-400 can use Nuclear warheads too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

tarpitz said:


> View attachment 645517


I have criticised the digital camo and it’s subpar performance in the jungle but damn it is really designed to blend in well in arid lands. The camo really holds out in those environment like the Irrawaddy or Africa but dosent hold up as well in Jungles and rainforests

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Myanmar Airborne




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=862962884193545


----------



## Aung Zaya

Regarding Covid-19, We can do it so far... !!

*WHO Country Chief Urges Myanmar to Sustain ‘Amazing’ COVID-19 Response*
Health workers are seen during a house-to-house screening of residents to check for COVID-19 symptoms in Yangon in May. / Aung Kyaw Htet / The Irrawaddy

657
By KYAW PHYO THA 1 July 2020

It has been more than three months since Myanmar reported its first COVID-19 case in late March, so it seems an appropriate time to reflect on how the country has performed in its fight against the coronavirus, which has killed more than half a million people globally.

As of Wednesday, the nationwide tally of overall confirmed cases in Myanmar is 299, of whom 222 have recovered. The death toll stands at just six, while neighboring countries like Thailand and China—both of which share long borders with Myanmar—saw 58 and more than 4,000 deaths, respectively, as of July 1.

When asked for his assessment of the country’s COVID-19 response, Dr. Stephan Paul Jost, the World Health Organization (WHO)’s representative in Myanmar, began by remarking simply, “Myanmar has done extraordinarily well so far.”

“The reason for being relatively successful so far is—there are many reasons. One is Myanmar started very early, in fact from Jan. 5 onwards,” he told The Irrawaddy this week, referring to the day the country started its preparedness for surveillance, particularly at border crossing points, just one day after it was notified by the WHO and others about the appearance of unexplained pneumonia cases in Wuhan, China.

He pointed out that Myanmar had taken a “whole-of-government” approach. This, he said, had resulted in such steps being taken as suspension of flights from Wuhan and on-arrival visas for travelers from China from Feb. 1, followed by the suspension of the Water Festival, of mass gatherings, and partial lockdown scenarios in all parts of the country, especially in Yangon Region. He said these were examples of how the country has really gone all out to strengthen the public health side and preparedness and response.





Dr. Stephan Paul Jost, the World Health Organization’s representative to Myanmar, during an interview with The Irrawaddy on Monday. / Kyaw Phyo Tha / The Irrawaddy
Furthermore, the formation of an interministerial committee encompassing all the key ministries, including representatives of both the civilian and military sectors, to prevent, treat and prepare for COVID-19, as well as State Counselor Daw Aung San Suu Kyi’s demonstration of handwashing on TV, had also been very important in ensuring that the right set of messages reach as many people as possible, the WHO representative said.

“So the country has really gone all out to strengthen the public health side and preparedness and response, which has been critically important to try and make sure we have as few cases as possible in Myanmar,” Dr. Jost said.

He stressed that the government had successfully expanded its capacity to test for COVID-19 starting in March, while focusing on clinical preparedness, keeping surveillance high at all border crossings and suspending international flights—steps that had kept the number of cases low—while now also guarding against domestic transmission through the implementation of quarantine measures.

“I think on all of these fronts Myanmar has moved far and fast,” he said.

Dr. Jost said the WHO had assisted by ensuring that the government was provided with a continuous flow of the best available technical and epidemiological information. He said this was important because the coronavirus is a new virus, so evidence on the nature of the disease has to be continually gathered so that health authorities can adapt to the changing situation.

The followings are excerpts from Dr. Jost’s interview with The Irrawaddy. The WHO country chief addresses his expectations regarding COVID-19 in Myanmar in the near future, skepticism in some quarters regarding the number of positive cases in the country, the fatal shooting of a WHO staffer during an attack on an agency vehicle in Rakhine State, and how the internet shutdown in western Myanmar has affected the COVID-19 response there, among other issues.

* The Irrawaddy: Myanmar has already allowed domestic tourism and other businesses to reopen, and there are many more people out in the street. What is your projection for Myanmar’s COVID-19 situation in the near future?*

* Dr. Jost:* Well, we need to keep the surveillance high; that is going to be very important. Which means watching out for possible symptoms for COVID-19; these are based on fever, but also on cough, particularly dry cough, and respiratory complaints and ailments. Now we’ve entered the monsoon season, and influenza is [also] an important disease … Fortunately, the prevention of influenza and COVID-19 are similar; social and physical distancing can help, frequent handwashing will help, wearing a mask can also help. Therefore the surveillance should be high for both COVID-19 and influenza, and the Ministry of Health and Sports [MOHS] is doing that. Also with tuberculosis, we need to keep an eye on that because that’s also a respiratory disease. We need to keep our health workers safe with personal protective equipment, which also the country is doing and many partners have contributed to; this is key for both the COVID-19 response, for tuberculosis prevention and control, but also for resuming and continuing the essential health services that will be necessary so that we don’t have an outbreak of vaccine-preventable diseases.

We’ve also mobilized 23,000 doses of influenza vaccine, which is for the seasonal flu, so that critical health workers in the main referral hospitals and in the main laboratory services can be vaccinated against the seasonal flu. Which is also helping to reduce the burden and therefore reduce the possible overlap that might be between COVID-19 and influenza. And we recommend, the WHO, also for members of the public to be vaccinated against the seasonal flu. It’s recommended for everybody over 65, for pregnant women, for babies above 6 months. And people with risk factors, who have poor mobility, and also health workers. You know we do recommend it; it’s useful, helpful. It’s not 100 percent effective, actually no vaccine is, but it helps to reduce the severity of disease and also will reduce some episodes of influenza, and that is much better than not having it—particularly at this time.

*So far the total number of COVID-19 cases in Myanmar is nearly 300, which is still relatively low. On the other hand, some people are quite skeptical of the number. They claim the actual number is much higher. What is your take on that?*

Actually Myanmar has been very good on all the actions that I’ve mentioned so far, the “whole of government” approach, the early actions being taken, the surveillance being kept high, the public health measures being strong, trying to isolate every known contact and every known case, treating every known case, quarantining people who are coming back from abroad or [on] relief flights, or who have had trouble that might have exposed them to COVID-19. These measures have been followed through systematically here, and [they started] very early—earlier than other countries.

So that would’ve really kept cases down. At the same time the testing has been expanded. So, actually, if there were many missed cases, we would see that in other ways. We would see many unexplained cases of pneumonia, for instance, which we are not seeing. We would see other events that might be unusual, and you can’t really hide outbreaks of this kind, and nor do I think the MOHS is trying [to hide it], because they know very well the earlier they get in there the better they will be.

For me the worry is a slightly different one, which is, for how long can we keep up this excellent effort? Because people are exhausted. If we work around the clock, seven days a week, what do we expect? You know we will get tired at some point. And for me that is the possible danger ahead. All of us are only human beings and we need to make sure that we somehow sustain the amazing response that Myanmar has put in.

So frankly speaking I don’t doubt the fact that Myanmar has been successful. Myanmar has been successful through that great mobilization across the sectors, through the cooperation between the civilian and the military side also. Many have contributed to this, but the main work was done by the national health authorities, leading this effort and making sure it goes to the front line and to be there when it matters. It’s fascinating to see that a country that, yes, is struggling in many ways, has limited resources, and is still a poor country, has really pulled out all the stops and … we [must] make sure we stay on top of this and we don’t succumb to COVID-19 with opening the floodgates.





Community screening for COVID-19 symptoms is conducted in Yangon in May. / Aung Kyaw Htet / The Irrawaddy
Of course this is an unpredictable virus and it can hit you the moment you don’t look or you don’t try and do any more about it, and really it’s sustaining this amazing effort that will be the more difficult challenge, and not to believe that it wasn’t a success, because I believe it was and you can see in several ways—again, some I’ve already mentioned but also the fact that we haven’t had local transmission much over the last five weeks, and almost all the cases have been … through the relief flights [of Myanmar nationals returning from other countries]. The country has been very careful with that and has just extended the restrictions on flights coming into Myanmar … [At] the WHO we don’t go to subscribe individual measures. We give a general set of guidelines but we don’t say to countries you must do this or that. But the countries are taking the right balance according to their own circumstances between public health, and the economy, and the social factors, and the cultural factors, and the environmental factors that are prevalent within the country and within that context I certainly believe Myanmar is taking the right decision in continuing to be cautious and guard against the importation of cases.

* Despite your optimism, Myanmar’s response to COVID-19 seems virtually unknown outside the country. International media reports have focused on how some people in the country took nonmedical remedies, rather than how things really unfolded as a whole. *

Well, I would say you [should] wait…this is not over. And it’s very important [to understand] that COVID-19 is a marathon with a changing route. We don’t yet know which route will protect [us]. It’s a new virus and we don’t yet understand some of the fundamentals of it. At the same time we do understand what works is that you isolate every known contact, every known case, you do contact tracing of every known contact, and you isolate them, you have a quarantine in place for possible contacts, then of course isolation once you know they are confirmed as contacts, and then especially if they are confirmed as cases. So we know these things work, they have worked everywhere, and they are the main fundamentals in the time to come. And one day when the story will be told, I think Myanmar has every chance to be among the successful countries also, but it’s too early to say that because it’s a global pandemic.

We don’t have a vaccine, we don’t have effective therapeutics, it will take quite some time for that to happen, so this is far from over, sadly speaking. It’s a new situation for humanity, but I believe with the current approach and the seriousness and intersectorality and good leadership that has been shown, Myanmar has every chance to be among the successful countries in the end but it will take continuous application of caution and consistency to get there. We need to continue to invest in surveillance, continue to invest in case management, continue to invest in the health system.

* In April, one of the WHO’s health workers was shot dead in Rakhine State while carrying COVID swabs to Yangon. The government has formed an investigation committee and they have visited the scene two times. Do you have any update on the case?*

Allow me not to comment on an ongoing investigation. That would not be proper for me to do. It’s an independent investigation that the government has initiated. We welcome the fact that they have done so and the UN resident coordinator and myself and concerned staff have also met the [investigative] panel at the beginning and that was kind of them to seek our views at the beginning, and that is right. I will not comment further on an ongoing investigation. Let the investigation be completed. This has been, of course, to lose a personnel has been a very painful episode for WHO and the whole UN family and it’s very important that we observe the dignity and decency that is required in that regard. Peace is so important, it shows that, because no one should suffer, no one really should suffer as a result of the absence of peace. And that is the most important [point]. Nonviolence is the way the world can be saved, not the violent way.





A man wears a surgical mask while traveling on Yangon’s circular train line in May. / Aung Kyaw Htet / The Irrawaddy
* Some rights groups are also complaining about the internet shutdown in northern Rakhine and Chin states, saying it leaves people in the dark about COVID-19. CNN reported—and I’m quoting them—that “hundreds of thousands of people” there may know nothing about the virus thanks to the yearlong internet shutdown. Is this true? What is your comment on that issue?*

Well, I don’t think it’s as true as bluntly as stated, no. I think the health authorities have made every effort to get the message out there. There are other ways to get the messaging out there. The radio is still widely used in Myanmar, rightly so. A lot of excellent messaging has gone out on the radio. A lot of excellent messaging has gone out on television, and that is extremely important. We have in a small way supported this at WHO, [with] newsletters that we have put out in both English and Burmese languages.

*If you were to make a comparison with neighboring countries, what do you think of Myanmar’s performance in terms of responding to COVID-19? *

First of all, as mentioned I’m very happy with the seriousness, the proactiveness, the intersectorality, the leadership that Myanmar has brought to bear regarding COVID-19. OK, it’s been a fantastic response that the country has pulled off so far. I keep saying, “so far”, because we don’t know what will happen tomorrow. I hope not, but there could always be a raft of cases from somewhere; we need to keep investing in the system, including in Rakhine State, to make sure that doesn’t happen, because I mean just look at Bangladesh, with 125,000 cases? Close to 130,000 cases in Bangladesh alone. Just next door. So we need to invest in Rakhine State, in the health facilities, in continued preparedness, in order to be better equipped for the possibility of the virus coming, finding its way through. I mean it’s a very small virus, it’ll find its way through, so we need to be ready for that.

*How has the fighting between the government troops and the Arakan Army in Rakhine and Chin states affected the coronavirus response there?*

Well yes, of course it makes it more difficult, I mean the UN secretary general, Dr. António Guterres, has actually called for a global ceasefire of all warring parties to stop fighting and to join humanity’s great goal to tackle COVID-19 together. And it is my fervent and sincere hope that the parties to the conflict here can also do that and stop fighting and focus on COVID-19 preparedness and response, because that’s the great thing to succeed against, and don’t imperil that, and indeed many other things. As we have seen with our driver, and as so many civilians have seen in Rakhine, don’t imperil so many other things as a result of conflict. There are nonviolent ways of resolving disputes that work, and that has been shown all over the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

*Myanmar calls out China for arming terror groups, asks world to help*

https://tbsnews.net/world/politics/...fmKTmLlLxneRp6FZ9RHBhQJxa66tY0i-E1UdWPHlcwSaQ

Myanmar military spokesperson Brigadier General Zaw Min Tun later elaborated on the comment made by the Commander-in-Chief of Myanmar’s armed forces

Myanmar, China's closest ally in southeast Asia, has pointed fingers at Beijing for arming insurgent groups with sophisticated weapons and sought international cooperation to suppress rebel groups. In a recent interview to Russian state-run TV channel Zvezda, Myanmar's Senior General Min Aung Hlaing said terrorist organisations active in Myanmar are backed by 'strong forces' and sought international cooperation to suppress rebel groups.

The reference to 'strong forces' was widely seen to be a reference to Myanmar's neighbour in the north, China.

Myanmar military spokesperson Brigadier General Zaw Min Tun later elaborated on the comment made by the Commander-in-Chief of Myanmar's armed forces. The spokesperson said the army chief was referring to Arakan Army (AA) and Arakan Rohingya Salvation Army (ARSA), terrorist organisations active in the Rakhine State in western Myanmar that borders China.

A 'foreign country' is behind the Arakan Army (AA), he said, citing China-made weapons that terror group used in mine attacks on the military in 2019.

It is unusual for the Myanmar leadership to point fingers at China. But this isn't the first time that Naypyitaw had alluded to the Chinese connection.

When the Myanmar military busted a huge cache of weapons including surface-to-air missiles - each costing between USD 70,000 and 90,000 - from the banned Ta'ang National Liberation Army in November 2019, the military had underlined the Chinese connection to the weapons. Most of the weapons seized by the force are "Chinese weapons," military spokesperson Major General Tun Tun Nyi had declared.

The Myanmarese ethnic rebel groups operating along the Chinese border mostly use Chinese weapons, prompting suspicions about Beijing's role as part of an effort to keep Myanmar under control

China, for the record, denies that it supplies weapons to armed rebel groups in Myanmar but such denials are often treated with scepticism in Myanmar.

Senior General Hlaing had flagged Myanmar's concerns around these weapons when he hosted Chinese President Xi Jinping in January this year. Xi then promised that China would "carefully scrutinise" matters and "solve the problem", pointing that there were other ways for the rebels to acquire Chinese weapons.

Xi's suggestion was seen in Myanmar as part of an elaborate exercise by China to keep its smaller neighbour "unstable". There has been a view in Naypyitaw that China was using its influence with the terror groups as a bargaining chip for smooth implementation of Belt and Road Initiative projects.

Officials say Beijing has been desperate to push the China-Myanmar Economic Corridor that seeks to give China a strategic opening on to the Bay of Bengal and eastern part of Indian Ocean Region. There has also been some concern around the Chinese loans extended to execute these projects that led to worries that Myanmar shouldn't land in China's debt trap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

This man says Myanmar has No dong 1(Hwasong 7) medium range ballistic missile and Scud C(Hwasong 6). Is it true?

@Aung Zaya @Tagaung @tarpitz @MINN


----------



## Tagaung

Buddhistforlife said:


> View attachment 647787
> 
> 
> View attachment 647788
> 
> 
> View attachment 647789
> 
> 
> This man says Myanmar has No dong 1(Hwasong 7) medium range ballistic missile and Scud C(Hwasong 6). Is it true?
> 
> @Aung Zaya @Tagaung @tarpitz @MINN


it is old news bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Tagaung said:


> it is old news bro


But is it cancelled?


----------



## Tagaung

Buddhistforlife said:


> But is it cancelled?


no. according to US intelligence sources we already have 11+ missiles. 
we have known this for more than a decade bro.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Tagaung said:


> no. according to US intelligence sources we already have 11+ missiles.
> we have known this for more than a decade bro.


Those are Hwasong 6. I am talking about No dong 1.


----------



## Aung Zaya

Buddhistforlife said:


> Those are Hwasong 6. I am talking about No dong 1.


Nope. It is just a photoshop made by a fan boy


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> Nope. It is just a photoshop made by a fan boy


11 Hwasong 6 is not enough. Scud missiles are very old and rickety missiles. Tatmadaw will have to enhance its missile capabilities. 

Iraq's Saddam Hussein also had Scud missiles like Myanmar but they got destroyed in a matter of days.

@tarpitz @Aung Zaya


----------



## MINN

I heard the armed forces day will be on 18th of september 2020.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

MINN said:


> I heard the armed forces day will be on 18th of september 2020.




Will there be a parade ?


----------



## MINN

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Will there be a parade ?


hopefully


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Do you guys have these tanks in your inventory.


----------



## TheEunch

Probably not. These AFVs are probably prototypes and Attempts at a domestic version with a Frankenstein of domestically produced godzvilla SPG chassis and the Chinese turrets


----------



## tarpitz

Buddhistforlife said:


> Do you guys have these tanks in your inventory.
> 
> View attachment 648862


 It is a prototype tank destroyer. Serial production has just started.
2S1 (not to confuse with 2S1 Gvozdika SP howitzer) is basically an amphibious tank destroyer based on MTLB chassis fitted with 105 mm turret of Assaulter.
These tank destroyers are designed to replace the Type 63 amphibious light tanks. Although existing Assaulters are very efficient, they are not amphibious.
Induction of LPD, LCUs and LCM demands new types of amphibious assault vehicles.


----------



## tarpitz

Upgraded M2/ M 101 howitzer with new 105/33 cal barrel.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

tarpitz said:


> View attachment 648952
> 
> 
> Upgraded M2/ M 101 howitzer with new 105/33 cal barrel.



Why not called it Kh178

Even the tyre is the same






This M101, and they using the old style tyre


----------



## Buddhistforlife

tarpitz said:


> View attachment 648952
> 
> 
> Upgraded M2/ M 101 howitzer with new 105/33 cal barrel.


This howitzer is European? I thought Myanmar does not buy European equipments.


----------



## MINN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Israeli Gaia Thunder seen somewhere on the old Yangon-Mandalay highway. 2019.


----------



## TheEunch

Buddhistforlife said:


> This howitzer is European? I thought Myanmar does not buy European equipments.


M2/ M101 are not european but American ww2 howitzers that is evidently modernised. 

We have a lot of those still lying around and a lot of countries still operates them as if it ain’t broke, don’t fix it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Not related to Myanmar but I thought it was something we would do too.
Thai royal guard


----------



## TheEunch

MINN said:


> Not related to Myanmar but I thought it was something we would do too.
> Thai royal guard
> View attachment 649367


We don’t have a monarchy anymore but, the honor guard could use the old kyan sita era helmets with velvet uniforms.












Something like this I suppose

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN




----------



## MINN




----------



## TheEunch

Wait we are still operating bell 212s?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rapster88

TheEunch said:


> Wait we are still operating bell 212s?



The one which we had before got recently overhauled and back into service - I heard.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Why don't Myanmar buy T-90 tanks. How long will the Tatmadaw use backdated Chinese tanks. Even T-72 is becoming old.


----------



## MINN

I'm just wondering. We have ATMGs on our BTR-3 so do we have ATMGs for the infantry.



Buddhistforlife said:


> Why don't Myanmar buy T-90 tanks. How long will the Tatmadaw use backdated Chinese tanks. Even T-72 is becoming old.


I personally don't care for tanks since our country is surrounded by mountains. And we only need 2-3 hundred tanks for the central flat lands. Beside we have hundreds of tank destroyers and there is the tracked tank destroyer under development.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Seem to have lost my feed from this thread (glitch).... so post should fix it.

Hope all my MM friends here are doing well.

@Aung Zaya @tarpitz @MINN @TheEunch hope you are going well guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## polanski

Myanmar wants to buy JF-17 block III. 
China ramps up production and export of JF-17 fighters: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/07/15/china-ramps-up-production-and-export-of-jf-17-fighters/


----------



## MINN

polanski said:


> Myanmar wants to buy JF-17 block III.
> China ramps up production and export of JF-17 fighters: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/07/15/china-ramps-up-production-and-export-of-jf-17-fighters/


BLOCK 3 WOULD BE NICE WITH IT HAVING BETTER ELECTRIC EQUIPMENTS.


----------



## tarpitz

polanski said:


> Myanmar wants to buy JF-17 block III.
> China ramps up production and export of JF-17 fighters: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/07/15/china-ramps-up-production-and-export-of-jf-17-fighters/



Third batch of JF 17 are going to be Block 3.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

Debatable chance but can this raise our hope of laying hand on western technology since they are planning for export. 

Both Isreal and Singapore played their role to certain extend in supplying the necessary parts to laid foundation of our defence industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

tarpitz said:


> Third batch of JF 17 are going to be Block 3.


Myanmar needs to replace old third generation planes like Q5, J-6 and J-7 with newer jets. Only 6 SU-30 and 18 JF-17 and 30 Mig-29 is not enough to defend the territory.

@Aung Zaya @tarpitz @MINN @Tagaung


----------



## Aung Zaya

Buddhistforlife said:


> Myanmar needs to replace old third generation planes like Q5, J-6 and J-7 with newer jets. Only 6 SU-30 and 18 JF-17 and 30 Mig-29 is not enough to defend the territory.
> 
> @Aung Zaya @tarpitz @MINN @Tagaung


It is more than enough if we can maintain high active planes ratio.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> It is more than enough if we can maintain high active planes ratio.


Quantity matters too.


----------



## tarpitz

Buddhistforlife said:


> Myanmar needs to replace old third generation planes like Q5, J-6 and J-7 with newer jets. Only 6 SU-30 and 18 JF-17 and 30 Mig-29 is not enough to defend the territory.
> 
> @Aung Zaya @tarpitz @MINN @Tagaung



We don't need to replace A 5 and F 7 on one to one basic.

A squadron of JF 17 blk 2 is enough to replace 4 squadrons of F 7.

Furthermore in case of war against our neighbours, once we manage to achieve local air superiority over a designated area, for example, along the Nef River, A 5 and F 7 can still be utilized in ground attack/ anti heliborne operations over that area.

Lastly, aging MiG 29 will be gradually replaced.

MAF and Air Defence units are always given priority in our modernization programme.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN




----------



## MINN

I guess we make Elbit Skylark in Myanmar now.


----------



## X-ray Papa

tarpitz said:


> Furthermore in case of war against our neighbours, once we manage to achieve local air superiority over a designated area, for example, along the Nef River, A 5 and F 7 can still be utilized in ground attack/ anti heliborne operations over that area.


Lmao, you cant even fight your rebels yet you think you can fight us


----------



## Aung Zaya

X-ray Papa said:


> Lmao, you cant even fight your rebels yet you think you can fight us


Well. Total war and the case of insurgent is totally different issues. Just look back afew months ago and remember about ur bgb?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## X-ray Papa

Aung Zaya said:


> Well. Total war and the case of insurgent is totally different issues. Just look back afew months ago and remember about ur bgb?


Sure keep lying to yourself.


----------



## MINN

X-ray Papa said:


> Sure keep lying to yourself.


realistically do you really believe that your air force can win against ours without any bias?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MINN said:


> realistically do you really believe that your air force can win against ours without any bias?


Myanmar air force is not that big tbh. If Bangladesh Air force can manage Eurofighter Typhoons or Rafale then there will be balance. President confirmed 16 MRCA. 

6 SU-30, 16 JF-17 and some Mig29 is an average air force.



MINN said:


> realistically do you really believe that your air force can win against ours without any bias?


Quantity also matters. SU-30 and JF-17 are good fighters but 5 or 6 aircrafts can do nothing.


----------



## X-ray Papa

MINN said:


> realistically do you really believe that your air force can win against ours without any bias?


If you cant defeat the rebels with those aircraft what makes you think that your capable of fighting us, especially land warfare.


----------



## Aung Zaya

X-ray Papa said:


> If you cant defeat the rebels with those aircraft what makes you think that your capable of fighting us, especially land warfare.



Current bgb case can tell something. Rebel cases are something different and complexity with many context like politic. But total war with foreign country would be different. If u guys think u guys can also win against us. Should try it.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> Current bgb case can tell something. Rebel cases are something different and complexity with many context like politic. But total war with foreign country would be different. If u guys think u guys can also win against us. Should try it.


BGB is a border security force not a army.

Bangladesh army and BGB is not the same.


----------



## Nike

Myanmar got land Border conflict against Thailand in the past and the roots of the conflict is yet to be settled actually

And there is issue about the ownership of three Islands at Andaman sea

If it came to Naval stand off, Myanmar is far behind of Royal Thailand Navy in the assets and deployment capability


----------



## Aung Zaya

Buddhistforlife said:


> BGB is a border security force not a army.
> 
> Bangladesh army and BGB is not the same.


Well. Likewise attacking the rebel and total war with foreign country are also not the same.


----------



## tarpitz

Nike said:


> Myanmar got land Border conflict against Thailand in the past and the roots of the conflict is yet to be settled actually
> 
> And there is issue about the ownership of three Islands at Andaman sea
> 
> If it came to Naval stand off, Myanmar is far behind of Royal Thailand Navy in the assets and deployment capability



You are wrong.
Three islands are not in the Andaman sea. They are in the mouth of the river.


----------



## tarpitz

X-ray Papa said:


> Lmao, you cant even fight your rebels yet you think you can fight us



Mutiny army with tiny air force and secondhand navy is just nothing to us.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

X-ray Papa said:


> Sure keep lying to yourself.



Keep lying with your Forces Goal 2030, a goal without any goal.

MAF aircrafts are keep trespassing BD airspace several times in recent years. What BD can do it with? BAF did not dare to send their aircrafts closer to Myanmar border. That’s show how weak your country is.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Buddhistforlife

tarpitz said:


> Keep lying with your Forces Goal 2030, a goal without any goal.
> 
> MAF aircrafts are keep trespassing BD airspace several times in recent years. What BD can do it with? BAF did not dare to send their aircrafts closer to Myanmar border. That’s show how weak your country is.


I have something to say regarding the forces goal 2030.

Bangladesh is not a military run nation. We are basically democracy where we have to allot huge portion of our budget in medical, defence, infrastructure, education etc so we are not being able to develop our army as fast as Myanmar. Above that Bangladesh is still a developing country so military growth will be slow when all our money is spent on other sector.

However Myanmar has been a military run nation for decades where defence is the priority. Still Myanmar armed forces is an average ranking army. If you see other military run nations example Pakistan then they have a strong army with Nuclear weapons. This is what a true military run nation looks like.

Bangladesh spents little on defence but still our army can put up a fight against Myanmar which spends huge amount of money on defence.


@DalalErMaNodi @Michael Corleone @bluesky @Homo Sapiens

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Buddhistforlife said:


> Myanmar air force is not that big tbh. If Bangladesh Air force can manage Eurofighter Typhoons or Rafale then there will be balance. President confirmed 16 MRCA.
> 
> 6 SU-30, 16 JF-17 and some Mig29 is an average air force.
> 
> 
> Quantity also matters. SU-30 and JF-17 are good fighters but 5 or 6 aircrafts can do nothing.


That's why I said without any bias. When BD actually has bought the Eurofighters and Rafales then compare with that but right now you got non of that. the current BD airforce is a joke with most jets being very outdated. Don't compare with planes BD might or might not get in the future. I got to say while the Myanmar members have been posting photos and other reliable sources to post about our military development BD members are just posting fantasies 70% of the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## X-ray Papa

tarpitz said:


> Mutiny army with tiny air force and secondhand navy is just nothing to us.


Lmao sandle-wearing army and manpad-on-ship navy is also no big deal with us.


tarpitz said:


> Keep lying with your Forces Goal 2030, a goal without any goal.
> 
> MAF aircrafts are keep trespassing BD airspace several times in recent years. What BD can do it with? BAF did not dare to send their aircrafts closer to Myanmar border. That’s show how weak your country is.


Lmao, your pathetic army is only good at killing unarmed people. Cant defeat rebels yet talk big.
As for Forces Goal 2030, at least we have money for that unlike your poor country.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

tarpitz said:


> Money? While millions of Bangladeshi became slaves in other countries including poor African countries, you still dreaming of arming your army.
> 
> Do not forget that your sinking land is just a LDC country and number of people living below poverty line is more than the total population of Myanmar.
> 
> While you are dreaming of arming your army, millions of your people are living without proper toilets.
> 
> Bangladeshi people are the most unwanted people in the continent and that’s why your country is going to be completely surrounded by border fences very soon. Just like the animals in the zoo.
> 
> You should be proud of it coz your country will be the only one country in the world the entire land border is fenced.
> 
> The only problem with your navy is that your ships are older than their crews. Your navy should be called junkyard of Chinese Navy. Museum worthy navy.
> 
> Instead of barking here you should do something for slave workers in your garment industries.




Calm down, no need to go on a semi racist tirade.


Economically Myanmar is insignificant, this is a fact, but you have good armed forces due to military rule and prioritization on weapons procurement.


And first visit Bangladesh before making such statements, Bangladesh is more developed than Myanmar according all human development indices and pointers, you don't need to be a genius to know this.

You have issue with individual users, your problem you solve it, don't insult the entire country.

We both know how not "LDC" Myanmar is, so much so that you don't understand that we are delaying LDC graduation since 2016 to reap the benefits and that you are also an LDC but you are not included similar to how pakistan is not.

Being LDC doesn't mean anything, Pakistan isn't an LDC, are you telling me Pakistan is more developed than Bangladesh ?

We are neck and neck with India in terms of human development, is Myanmar anywhere near India or even pakistan ?


Let's not derail this thread, don't talk smack about Bangladesh and we'll be fine.

There is more to human life than defence, you can't swallow tank shell and goto bed with full belly, Myanmar government doesn't publish accurate unadulterated statistics on many things and at times doesn't publish anything, we all know Myanmar is not Singapore so let's calm down.


Every country has different priorities, you want weapons good for you but don't expect to mock another country and go unchallenged. .

Outside Asia, nobody knows what Burma or Myanmar nor does anyone care, Bangladesh is a massive economy compared to Bangladesh and a growing investment destination. Bangladeshis are everywhere.

Any conflict with a neighbor with a bigger economy, better infrastructure, more manpower and more money is overall a death sentence.


Myanmar does not want war with Bangladesh nor will it be able to sustain a war with Bangladesh, admitting this doesn't make Myanmar armed forces any less strong, you are sometimes not meant to fight with certain opponents.

If Bangladesh decides to go on a shopping spree right now by ignoring it's citizens needs, we can outclass Myanmar multiple times over with by just doubling out military budget to 9 or 10 billion dollars this is just for armed forces, , security forces including 2 million paramilitary (excluding Police) is another 3 billion. 

We can infact field a 10 billion dollar budget, without breaking a sweat if we want to with our economy of 350+ billion USD. 


There will come a point in time, maybe in 2030s when Myanmar can simply not match Bangladeshi spending any longer. 

It's a matter of economics, just check the numbers and do the math, similar to how Indians can buy four times or five times whatever the Pakistanis can.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Avicenna said:


> Haha.
> 
> Your soldiers look like coked up ladyboys.
> 
> Bangladesh is doing a hell of a lot better than your junta ruled criminal activity funded banana despotic sh#thole.
> 
> Have fun with your #North Korea goals.




They're barking about Bangladesh, while using Bangladeshi bandwidth, look at how they import bandwidth from us because they don't afford a expanding their existing connect via more submarine cables.

So they import excess bandwidth from us, Bangladesh is watching all the fanboys.

Not to mention they can't afford a satellite yet.

Can't afford to improve living standards either, they will only parade their trophy mini capital around with minute population.


Let's not talk about healthcare, the Burmese junta is big on propaganda, they will open one clinic with state of the art infrastructure and then parade those pictures everywhere, nevermind that it's only such place built for the elites. 

And this goes for everything, ever wonder why the only thing they take pride in is their armed forces? Because they Excell at nothing else. 

Sad, if you ask me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Michael Corleone

tarpitz said:


> Money? While millions of Bangladeshi became slaves in other countries including poor African countries, you still dreaming of arming your army.
> 
> Do not forget that your sinking land is just a LDC country and number of people living below poverty line is more than the total population of Myanmar.
> 
> While you are dreaming of arming your army, millions of your people are living without proper toilets.
> 
> Bangladeshi people are the most unwanted people in the continent and that’s why your country is going to be completely surrounded by border fences very soon. Just like the animals in the zoo.
> 
> You should be proud of it coz your country will be the only one country in the world the entire land border is fenced.
> 
> The only problem with your navy is that your ships are older than their crews. Your navy should be called junkyard of Chinese Navy. Museum worthy navy.
> 
> Instead of barking here you should do something for slave workers in your garment industries.


the smallest chillis are the spiciest... seems same case for you guys....
talk when your people are literally not fed by our country...


----------



## Cryptic_distortion

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Calm down, no need to go on a semi racist tirade.
> 
> 
> Economically Myanmar is insignificant, this is a fact, but you have good armed forces due to military rule and prioritization on weapons procurement.
> 
> 
> And first visit Bangladesh before making such statements, Bangladesh is more developed than Myanmar according all human development indices and pointers, you don't need to be a genius to know this.
> 
> You have issue with individual users, your problem you solve it, don't insult the entire country.
> 
> We both know how not "LDC" Myanmar is, so much so that you don't understand that we are delaying LDC graduation since 2016 to reap the benefits and that you are also an LDC but you are not included similar to how pakistan is not.
> 
> Being LDC doesn't mean anything, Pakistan isn't an LDC, are you telling me Pakistan is more developed than Bangladesh ?
> 
> We are neck and neck with India in terms of human development, is Myanmar anywhere near India or even pakistan ?
> 
> 
> Let's not derail this thread, don't talk smack about Bangladesh and we'll be fine.
> 
> There is more to human life than defence, you can't swallow tank shell and goto bed with full belly, Myanmar government doesn't publish accurate unadulterated statistics on many things and at times doesn't publish anything, we all know Myanmar is not Singapore so let's calm down.
> 
> 
> Every country has different priorities, you want weapons good for you but don't expect to mock another country and go unchallenged. .
> 
> Outside Asia, nobody knows what Burma or Myanmar nor does anyone care, Bangladesh is a massive economy compared to Bangladesh and a growing investment destination. Bangladeshis are everywhere.
> 
> Any conflict with a neighbor with a bigger economy, better infrastructure, more manpower and more money is overall a death sentence.
> 
> 
> Myanmar does not want war with Bangladesh nor will it be able to sustain a war with Bangladesh, admitting this doesn't make Myanmar armed forces any less strong, you are sometimes not meant to fight with certain opponents.
> 
> If Bangladesh decides to go on a shopping spree right now by ignoring it's citizens needs, we can outclass Myanmar multiple times over with by just doubling out military budget to 9 or 10 billion dollars this is just for armed forces, , security forces including 2 million paramilitary (excluding Police) is another 3 billion.
> 
> We can infact field a 10 billion dollar budget, without breaking a sweat if we want to with our economy of 350+ billion USD.
> 
> 
> There will come a point in time, maybe in 2030s when Myanmar can simply not match Bangladeshi spending any longer.
> 
> It's a matter of economics, just check the numbers and do the math, similar to how Indians can buy four times or five times whatever the Pakistanis can.


 
There is no point in discussing numbers with these guys, they clearly do no understand math, Myanmar certainly does not invest in education.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wanchai

X-ray Papa said:


> If you cant defeat the rebels with those aircraft what makes you think that your capable of fighting us, especially land warfare.


If we unleash all of our firing power, then there will be no more BGB will be left. The total air superiority will decide the fate of the war in the early hours. The rebels are mostly our nationals and we have to tolerate to some extents.



Michael Corleone said:


> the smallest chillis are the spiciest... seems same case for you guys....
> talk when your people are literally not fed by our country...


Hey, you are feeding your own people. Do not lying yourself, and stop lying the others. They speak your language, your skin color and your religion. Sorry to say that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wanchai

Cryptic_distortion said:


> There is no point in discussing numbers with these guys, they clearly do no understand math, Myanmar certainly does not invest in education.


Haha, see yourself about your containment of Covid19 in your country and your education system. I have seen many educated Bangladeshis but most of them are not in their own country, serving in other countries. First you educate your own people then talk to other.



Michael Corleone said:


> didn't know burmese fishes were white @DalalErMaNodi lmao
> rohyngas have their own language... we don't understand their language
> now go eat your cockroach in bancock


Really, Bangalis we called them. And they speak your own language and they can go any part of Bangladesh and talk to anyone in Bangladesh. None of Myanmar people will understand any word of those Bangalis.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Michael Corleone said:


> didn't know burmese fishes were white @DalalErMaNodi lmao
> rohyngas have their own language... we don't understand their language
> now go eat your cockroach in bancock





Burmese are anything they want to be, in their vivid dreams backed by two or three propaganda pictures released by junta to keep gullible children happy.


Only thing they aren't and can never be is a stable nation, that is at peace with itself.

Entangled in a conflict against untrained, poorly equipped rebels and they still can't close that chapter.

The less said the better.



Wanchai said:


> Really, Bangalis we called them. And they speak your own language and they can go any part of Bangladesh and talk to anyone in Bangladesh. None of Myanmar people will understand any word of those Bangalis.





We do not understand them, they speaking a language with lots of Arabic, Persian and Burmese words, we can't even understand 70% of their words, what we can understand is just grammar like 'this' 'it' 'you' and so on.



And don't gloat about Covid, our is a densely populated country and you guys are known to hide such information, you're hiding Covid data as well, maybe you aren't but the government is.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wanchai

DalalErMaNodi said:


> They're barking about Bangladesh, while using Bangladeshi bandwidth, look at how they import bandwidth from us because they don't afford a expanding their existing connect via more submarine cables.
> 
> So they import excess bandwidth from us, Bangladesh is watching all the fanboys.
> 
> Not to mention they can't afford a satellite yet.
> 
> Can't afford to improve living standards either, they will only parade their trophy mini capital around with minute population.
> 
> 
> Let's not talk about healthcare, the Burmese junta is big on propaganda, they will open one clinic with state of the art infrastructure and then parade those pictures everywhere, nevermind that it's only such place built for the elites.
> 
> And this goes for everything, ever wonder why the only thing they take pride in is their armed forces? Because they Excell at nothing else.
> 
> Sad, if you ask me.


Very impressive health care system, I am really impressed. See your own news from your home" https://www.newagebd.net/article/11...-daily-infection-rate-hits-24pc-in-bangladesh"


----------



## Cryptic_distortion

Wanchai said:


> Haha, see yourself about your containment of Covid19 in your country and your education system. I have seen many educated Bangladeshis but most of them are not in their own country, serving in other countries. First you educate your own people then talk to other.
> 
> 
> Really, Bangalis we called them. And they speak your own language and they can go any part of Bangladesh and talk to anyone in Bangladesh. None of Myanmar people will understand any word of those Bangalis.



Interesting you bring up the covid situation, it seems like a big part of the country does not even know about the covid situation. Ignorance is bliss. 


https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/23/asia/myanmar-internet-coronavirus-intl-hnk/index.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Wanchai said:


> Very impressive health care system, I am really impressed. See your own news from your home" https://www.newagebd.net/article/11...-daily-infection-rate-hits-24pc-in-bangladesh"




Yeah it's true, we have Corona virus issue so ? It's a pandemic, do you know what that word means ? 


Go look at your own hospitals, all your media is controlled by military, where will you get real news anyway. 

Besides who cares, Burmese are dying of Corona or not dying because as per you, you have situation under control. 


Good luck with corona, you will need it.


----------



## Wanchai

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Yeah it's true, we have Corona virus issue so ? It's a pandemic, do you know what that word means ?
> 
> 
> Go look at your own hospitals, all your media is controlled by military, where will you get real news anyway.
> 
> Besides who cares, Burmese are dying of Corona or not dying because as per you, you have situation under control.
> 
> 
> Good luck with corona, you will need it.


In reality, 70% of Media in Myanmar are critics of military and they are free to post without censorship. You need good luck with Corona, not us, and pray for those ran away investors will ever come back to your country.



Nike said:


> Myanmar got land Border conflict against Thailand in the past and the roots of the conflict is yet to be settled actually
> 
> And there is issue about the ownership of three Islands at Andaman sea
> 
> If it came to Naval stand off, Myanmar is far behind of Royal Thailand Navy in the assets and deployment capability


That land border conflict was settled long time ago and Thailand has abandoned that Buffer zone policy already. Now a day, Thai and Myanmar need each other and most of the army commanders are closely working together. The current Commander in Chief of Myanmar has received many titles from Thai king. So those fights were history and most of the arms smuggles through Thailand to NSAGs in Myanmar are very difficult now a day.


----------



## WebMaster

Get back to the topic and avoid the insults. Will start banning next.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aung Zaya

DalalErMaNodi said:


> They're barking about Bangladesh, while using Bangladeshi bandwidth, look at how they import bandwidth from us because they don't afford a expanding their existing connect via more submarine cables.



We never import bd internet. Lol that is all delusions and propaganda made by ur media to cover their gov's mismanagement work resulting massive unused data (like ur power plan using only half of supply ). Ur so called def analysis defca recalled old half-truth news to motivate u guys. Lol instead bd, we made a deal with thailand.
This is current connectivity of internet cable to Myanmar which exclude bd. 








X-ray Papa said:


> Lmao, your pathetic army is only good at killing unarmed people. Cant defeat rebels yet talk big.
> As for Forces Goal 2030, at least we have money for that unlike your poor country.



this bd guys are thinking themselves like arab millionaires. every time they said, we 're fking rich. we have money. In fact, their gov are thinking to export them even to Africa countries. pity guys.

*Bangladesh eyes Africa as Middle-East job markets shrink*

*A potential destination of farm workers overlooked for two years*

Mir Mostafizur Rahaman | Published: July 15, 2020 09:35:10 | Updated: July 15, 2020 13:25:03




Picture used for representation — Collected

Bangladesh has now decided to resume efforts to explore job markets in Africa against the backdrop of mass deportation of foreign workers from the Middle-East (ME) countries.

Earlier, a written proposal was submitted to the government two years back to start negotiation with the African countries that have serious labour shortage, especially in farming sector. But no significant step was taken in this regard during that time.

The basic idea of the proposal was to take lease of vast tracts of African farmlands, which has been unused due to labour shortage, and then employ Bangladeshi farmers there.


"The African governments concerned had shown interest in providing lands to the Bangladeshis through contract farming," Golam Masih, Bangladesh's Ambassador to Saudi Arabia, who had forwarded the proposal, told the FE over phone on Tuesday.

"They had also agreed to provide 10-year visa to the Bangladeshi workers and their family members, who would be employed in those countries," he noted.

Presently about 4.5 million Bangladeshi workers are engaged in different sectors in the Middle-East.

But a significant part of them will have to return home, as the key employers, like - Saudi Arabia, the UAE and Oman, are going to reduce the number of their foreign employees by 70 per cent by 2025, experts said.

Mr Masih further said he forwarded a proposal on the prospect of employing about 4.0 million workers in Africa, after talking with the representatives of Sudan, Tanzania, Uganda, Zambia, Tunisia and some other African countries in Riyadh.

Several meetings were held in the Prime Minister's Office and the Bangladesh Investment Development Authority (BIDA) regarding the matter, but ultimately the proposal got put on the back burner.

It has become clear that thousands of Bangladeshis will lose their jobs in the Middle-East countries due to the change in their employment policies.

So, the government should start negotiating with the African countries, like - Sudan and Tunisia, without wasting any more time, he noted.

"When I was the Ambassador to Sudan, the then President of that country Mr Bashir had told me that Bangladesh should enter Sudan before the Pakistanis or Indians - the main competitors of the country in global job markets--do," he commented.

When contacted, Foreign Minister Dr A K Momen said Bangladesh is seriously exploring the possibilities of African job markets, especially in farming sector.

"We have asked our ambassadors in the countries concerned to start discussion over the issue."

In the wake of shrinking job markets abroad, the African countries can be a good option for Bangladeshis, he opined.

Bangladesh is fearing a 20 per cent fall in its remittance income, a key economic lifeline for the country.

Pointing to the dismal picture of the Saudi job market, Mr Masih said right at this moment about 80,000 Bangladeshis are waiting to return home, as they have no jobs.

Saudi Arabia alone has been employing about 2.2 million Bangladeshi workers who sent US$ 4.0 billion last year, and the country's total remittance earning reached $ 18.2 billion. Remittance earnings from the UAE and Kuwait was $ 2.4 billion and $ 1.3 billion respectively.

_mirmostafiz@yahoo.com

https://thefinancialexpress.com.bd/...-as-middle-east-job-markets-shrink-1594784110_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Aung Zaya said:


> We never import bd internet. Lol that is all delusions and propaganda made by ur media to cover their gov's mismanagement work resulting massive unused data (like ur power plan using only half of supply ). Ur so called def analysis defca recalled old half-truth news to motivate u guys. Lol instead bd, we made a deal with thailand.
> This is current connectivity of internet cable to Myanmar which exclude bd.
> View attachment 651996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this bd guys are thinking themselves like arab millionaires. every time they said, we 're fking rich. we have money. In fact, their gov are thinking to export them even to Africa countries. pity guys.
> 
> *Bangladesh eyes Africa as Middle-East job markets shrink*
> 
> *A potential destination of farm workers overlooked for two years*
> 
> Mir Mostafizur Rahaman | Published: July 15, 2020 09:35:10 | Updated: July 15, 2020 13:25:03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture used for representation — Collected
> 
> Bangladesh has now decided to resume efforts to explore job markets in Africa against the backdrop of mass deportation of foreign workers from the Middle-East (ME) countries.
> 
> Earlier, a written proposal was submitted to the government two years back to start negotiation with the African countries that have serious labour shortage, especially in farming sector. But no significant step was taken in this regard during that time.
> 
> The basic idea of the proposal was to take lease of vast tracts of African farmlands, which has been unused due to labour shortage, and then employ Bangladeshi farmers there.
> 
> 
> "The African governments concerned had shown interest in providing lands to the Bangladeshis through contract farming," Golam Masih, Bangladesh's Ambassador to Saudi Arabia, who had forwarded the proposal, told the FE over phone on Tuesday.
> 
> "They had also agreed to provide 10-year visa to the Bangladeshi workers and their family members, who would be employed in those countries," he noted.
> 
> Presently about 4.5 million Bangladeshi workers are engaged in different sectors in the Middle-East.
> 
> But a significant part of them will have to return home, as the key employers, like - Saudi Arabia, the UAE and Oman, are going to reduce the number of their foreign employees by 70 per cent by 2025, experts said.
> 
> Mr Masih further said he forwarded a proposal on the prospect of employing about 4.0 million workers in Africa, after talking with the representatives of Sudan, Tanzania, Uganda, Zambia, Tunisia and some other African countries in Riyadh.
> 
> Several meetings were held in the Prime Minister's Office and the Bangladesh Investment Development Authority (BIDA) regarding the matter, but ultimately the proposal got put on the back burner.
> 
> It has become clear that thousands of Bangladeshis will lose their jobs in the Middle-East countries due to the change in their employment policies.
> 
> So, the government should start negotiating with the African countries, like - Sudan and Tunisia, without wasting any more time, he noted.
> 
> "When I was the Ambassador to Sudan, the then President of that country Mr Bashir had told me that Bangladesh should enter Sudan before the Pakistanis or Indians - the main competitors of the country in global job markets--do," he commented.
> 
> When contacted, Foreign Minister Dr A K Momen said Bangladesh is seriously exploring the possibilities of African job markets, especially in farming sector.
> 
> "We have asked our ambassadors in the countries concerned to start discussion over the issue."
> 
> In the wake of shrinking job markets abroad, the African countries can be a good option for Bangladeshis, he opined.
> 
> Bangladesh is fearing a 20 per cent fall in its remittance income, a key economic lifeline for the country.
> 
> Pointing to the dismal picture of the Saudi job market, Mr Masih said right at this moment about 80,000 Bangladeshis are waiting to return home, as they have no jobs.
> 
> Saudi Arabia alone has been employing about 2.2 million Bangladeshi workers who sent US$ 4.0 billion last year, and the country's total remittance earning reached $ 18.2 billion. Remittance earnings from the UAE and Kuwait was $ 2.4 billion and $ 1.3 billion respectively.
> 
> _mirmostafiz@yahoo.com
> 
> https://thefinancialexpress.com.bd/...-as-middle-east-job-markets-shrink-1594784110_





Is there an issue with working and making money in Africa ?

Or is it a shameful thing to work in Africa in your racist worldview, not surprised, think like this and you will stay at this level.

Our national budget is 62 billion USD, while your entire GDP is 66 billion USD, let that sink in.

Hopefully, that puts things into perspective, if you happen to be one of the Burmese who actually went to school and understands Economics but maybe you're like the others who don't, anyhow it doesn't matter.



I'm done here, don't ramble about Bangladesh, Myanmar page, discuss Myanmar not invasion fantasies.

@Bilal9 brother, it would be better if you enlightened these ones with some facts and put an end to their happy go lucky Burma stronk attitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Not to mention they can't afford a satellite yet.


lol the only reason we dont send satellite into space is we already have 2 satellites ( one partially and another one is wholly owned. ) which is enough for current situation. Do u know about Myanmar sat-2 which was lunched in 2019. ?if not, read this -  
http://asiatoday.com/pressrelease/myanmar-upgrades-it-communication-satellite-system 



DalalErMaNodi said:


> Let's not talk about healthcare, the Burmese junta is big on propaganda, they will open one clinic with state of the art infrastructure and then parade those pictures everywhere, nevermind that it's only such place built for the elites.



health care ??? u means like bd's state of art health care infrastructure which is issuing massive fake certificates for some takas. ( even for covid-19). yes. sad if u ask me.



DalalErMaNodi said:


> Is there an issue with working and making money in Africa ?
> 
> Or is it a shameful thing to work in Africa in your racist worldview, not surprised, think like this and you will stay at this level.


lol dont bring ur narrow mind.please. if u are so rich and well-educated, why ur gov need to export ur guys to Africa *as Farmers. *( now i have bold the word in case if u dont see ). in fact, it is so obvious, ur so-called big industries can not employed enough these so-called well-educated farmers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Aung Zaya said:


> lol the only reason we dont send satellite into space is we already have 2 satellites ( one partially and another one is wholly owned. ) which is enough for current situation. Do u know about Myanmar sat-2 which was lunched in 2019. ?if not, read this -
> http://asiatoday.com/pressrelease/myanmar-upgrades-it-communication-satellite-system
> 
> 
> 
> health care ??? u means like bd's state of art health care infrastructure which is issuing massive fake certificates for some takas. ( even for covid-19). yes. sad if u ask me.
> 
> 
> lol dont bring ur narrow mind.please. if u are so rich and well-educated, why ur gov need to export ur guys to Africa *as Farmers. *( now i have bold the word in case if u dont see ). in fact, it is so obvious, ur so-called big industries can not employed enough these so-called well-educated farmers.




Listen heroine, the plan is for Bangladeshi businessmen to buy land in Africa, built businesses and then fire Bangladeshi nationals, if you don't know the whole story then don't cry on here, like you've achieved something and stop sending yaba here.

Yeah, we have billionaires, millionaires and everything in between, while run your army by exporting yaba, a drug, be proud you're about to be North Korea but with no deterrence, if you get what I mean.


Per capita income of 1200 and a 66 billion dollar GDP for a country of 66 million, shows how capable and productive you lot are.


Don't tag me again, I'd rather talk to bar stool than you, open an economics textbook, learn something, then look up the values and cry.

I'm not going to derail this thread, anymore.

Got something constructive and meaningful to say, then open a new thread in members section.



Update : wrong data ? Who cares I overlooked a few dollars in your per capita income which is like 1250, sounds about right no ? Good. You know your place and your worth.

Now stay down.

And mind your language, this is an international forum not Burmese 'parliament', do not use cuss words, we know you had good upbringing.

Now go open up Myanmar air force Wikipedia and pleasure yourself.

That's all you can do, when there's nothing else to be proud of.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Our national budget is 62 billion USD, while your entire GDP is 66 billion USD, let that sink in.
> 
> Hopefully, that puts things into perspective, if you happen to be one of the Burmese who actually went to school and understands Economics but maybe you're like the others who don't, anyhow it doesn't matter.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm done here, don't ramble about Bangladesh, Myanmar page, discuss Myanmar not invasion fantasies.
> 
> @Bilal9 brother, it would be better if you enlightened these ones with some facts and put an end to their happy go lucky Burma stronk attitude.



we dont care. if u want to be done here or not. u urself come here and we dont invite u. so go dream about ur pure fantasy force goal 2030.



DalalErMaNodi said:


> Listen heroine, the plan is for Bangladesh business to buy land in Africa, built businesses and then fire Bangladeshi nationals, if you don't know the whole story then don't cry on here, like you've achieved something and stop sending yaba here.
> 
> 
> Per capita income of 1200 and a 66 billion dollar GDP for a country of 66 million, shows how capable and productive you lot are.
> 
> 
> Don't tag me again, I'd rather talk to bar stool than you, open an economics textbook, learn something, then look up the values and cry.
> 
> I'm not going to derail this thread, anymore.
> 
> Got something constructive and meaningful to say, then open a new thread in members section.



who tagged u ? absolutely not me. dont come with wrong data. at least u know how to google, right ?


----------



## X-ray Papa

Aung Zaya said:


> We never import bd internet. Lol that is all delusions and propaganda made by ur media to cover their gov's mismanagement work resulting massive unused data (like ur power plan using only half of supply ). Ur so called def analysis defca recalled old half-truth news to motivate u guys. Lol instead bd, we made a deal with thailand.
> This is current connectivity of internet cable to Myanmar which exclude bd.
> View attachment 651996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this bd guys are thinking themselves like arab millionaires. every time they said, we 're fking rich. we have money. In fact, their gov are thinking to export them even to Africa countries. pity guys.
> 
> *Bangladesh eyes Africa as Middle-East job markets shrink*
> 
> *A potential destination of farm workers overlooked for two years*
> 
> Mir Mostafizur Rahaman | Published: July 15, 2020 09:35:10 | Updated: July 15, 2020 13:25:03
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture used for representation — Collected
> 
> Bangladesh has now decided to resume efforts to explore job markets in Africa against the backdrop of mass deportation of foreign workers from the Middle-East (ME) countries.
> 
> Earlier, a written proposal was submitted to the government two years back to start negotiation with the African countries that have serious labour shortage, especially in farming sector. But no significant step was taken in this regard during that time.
> 
> The basic idea of the proposal was to take lease of vast tracts of African farmlands, which has been unused due to labour shortage, and then employ Bangladeshi farmers there.
> 
> 
> "The African governments concerned had shown interest in providing lands to the Bangladeshis through contract farming," Golam Masih, Bangladesh's Ambassador to Saudi Arabia, who had forwarded the proposal, told the FE over phone on Tuesday.
> 
> "They had also agreed to provide 10-year visa to the Bangladeshi workers and their family members, who would be employed in those countries," he noted.
> 
> Presently about 4.5 million Bangladeshi workers are engaged in different sectors in the Middle-East.
> 
> But a significant part of them will have to return home, as the key employers, like - Saudi Arabia, the UAE and Oman, are going to reduce the number of their foreign employees by 70 per cent by 2025, experts said.
> 
> Mr Masih further said he forwarded a proposal on the prospect of employing about 4.0 million workers in Africa, after talking with the representatives of Sudan, Tanzania, Uganda, Zambia, Tunisia and some other African countries in Riyadh.
> 
> Several meetings were held in the Prime Minister's Office and the Bangladesh Investment Development Authority (BIDA) regarding the matter, but ultimately the proposal got put on the back burner.
> 
> It has become clear that thousands of Bangladeshis will lose their jobs in the Middle-East countries due to the change in their employment policies.
> 
> So, the government should start negotiating with the African countries, like - Sudan and Tunisia, without wasting any more time, he noted.
> 
> "When I was the Ambassador to Sudan, the then President of that country Mr Bashir had told me that Bangladesh should enter Sudan before the Pakistanis or Indians - the main competitors of the country in global job markets--do," he commented.
> 
> When contacted, Foreign Minister Dr A K Momen said Bangladesh is seriously exploring the possibilities of African job markets, especially in farming sector.
> 
> "We have asked our ambassadors in the countries concerned to start discussion over the issue."
> 
> In the wake of shrinking job markets abroad, the African countries can be a good option for Bangladeshis, he opined.
> 
> Bangladesh is fearing a 20 per cent fall in its remittance income, a key economic lifeline for the country.
> 
> Pointing to the dismal picture of the Saudi job market, Mr Masih said right at this moment about 80,000 Bangladeshis are waiting to return home, as they have no jobs.
> 
> Saudi Arabia alone has been employing about 2.2 million Bangladeshi workers who sent US$ 4.0 billion last year, and the country's total remittance earning reached $ 18.2 billion. Remittance earnings from the UAE and Kuwait was $ 2.4 billion and $ 1.3 billion respectively.
> 
> _mirmostafiz@yahoo.com
> 
> https://thefinancialexpress.com.bd/...-as-middle-east-job-markets-shrink-1594784110_


Lmao, we are giving our poor people work to do, what about your great country, planning remain poor forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Listen heroine, the plan is for Bangladeshi businessmen to buy land in Africa, built businesses and then fire Bangladeshi nationals, if you don't know the whole story then don't cry on here, like you've achieved something and stop sending yaba here.
> 
> Yeah, we have billionaires, millionaires and everything in between, while run your army by exporting yaba, a drug, be proud you're about to be North Korea but with no deterrence, if you get what I mean.
> 
> 
> Per capita income of 1200 and a 66 billion dollar GDP for a country of 66 million, shows how capable and productive you lot are.
> 
> 
> Don't tag me again, I'd rather talk to bar stool than you, open an economics textbook, learn something, then look up the values and cry.
> 
> I'm not going to derail this thread, anymore.
> 
> Got something constructive and meaningful to say, then open a new thread in members section.



You did the right thing.

Ultimately, Myanmar (whether the Tatmadaw fanboys and army underlings like to admit it or not), is an underdeveloped Pariah country far below even our standards of development, and explicitly sanctioned by most civilized countries at this time. The head of the Tatmadaw is persona non grata in most Western countries. Their govt. is complicit in illegal acts like ethnic cleansing, which is pretty backward and reprehensible, and completely not in keeping with international norms. The only reason the Chinese CCP folks are friends with their generals is the chance to exploit their oil resources. The Indians are happy selling them used junk Navy items, even worse than our Mings.

Just putting up North Korea style wide boulevard capitals (Nyipidaw) and a few showcase achievements does not hide the ramshackle state of their economy under the Tatmadaw, whose overspending on their armed forces is primary reason for their near-bankrupt economy.

Our economy is close to the size of the Thai economy, there is no reason we need to downgrade ourselves and compare our economy with theirs. It is a waste of time speaking with the inhabitants and propagandists of a Junta-controlled police state. Don't believe any of the pro-Tatmadaw BS they're pushing here (like 'UNleashing the full force of Tatmadaw power' against Bangladesh). Please - bring it on....

I know a few Myanmarese expats, they have shared the real state of Myanmar, and it is sad.

Even the buses in their streets are refurbished twenty year old Japanese buses. Case closed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> lol the only reason we dont send satellite into space is we already have 2 satellites ( one partially and another one is wholly owned. ) which is enough for current situation. Do u know about Myanmar sat-2 which was lunched in 2019. ?if not, read this -
> http://asiatoday.com/pressrelease/myanmar-upgrades-it-communication-satellite-system
> 
> 
> 
> health care ??? u means like bd's state of art health care infrastructure which is issuing massive fake certificates for some takas. ( even for covid-19). yes. sad if u ask me.
> 
> 
> lol dont bring ur narrow mind.please. if u are so rich and well-educated, why ur gov need to export ur guys to Africa *as Farmers. *( now i have bold the word in case if u dont see ). in fact, it is so obvious, ur so-called big industries can not employed enough these so-called well-educated farmers.



Maybe Burma should pump up its GDP through inflation like glorious BD stronk lol....

But you actually care about numbers of production of things that actually matter, rather than get stuck as 500/year for those for a decade lol: http://mizzima.com/article/car-production-increased-2019

Still unbelievable how little energy these BD folks consume (kind of thing you can't inflate) and their bureau-twits and awful corrupt elitists assert their GDP claim above that lmao (borrow more money yay!)... now one of the nutjobs is saying "Thailand level GDP" lmao....Thailand....a country that consumes 10 times the energy per capita than Bangladesh....

No surprise about the cringey hot-air derailment going on here now....after all its similar reality check vs their mathamagic dreaming lul. They hate getting called out....dream stronk must prevail.

These people with english schooling system....still earn what they do in english speaking developed countries for a reason. They're just plain dumb man....don't bother too much. Let them be and get back to discussing MM defense please.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

DalalErMaNodi said:


> And mind your language, this is an international forum not Burmese 'parliament', do not use cuss words, we know you had good upbringing.



so cuss words is not ok,but insult words are completely fine ? or do what u talk, dont what u do ? there are thousand of cuss+ insult words in ur bd forum. please clear it first.



Bilal9 said:


> I know a few Myanmarese expats, they have shared the real state of Myanmar, and it is sad.
> 
> Even the buses in their streets are refurbished twenty year old Japanese buses. Case closed.



i wont reply all ur delusions. it will be a waste of my time. lol

well. i know many bangladeshi expats who work in tower companies in Myanmar. i just want u to see their faces when they knew Myanmar gov did not extend their visa. They did not want to back so-called golden bangladesh and tell me about their difficulties of life in bd including about so-called ur world class urban transportation.

for buses, i am sure u dont even try to google before u talk like ur famous def pages. lol
almost all buses are replaced with new buses since 3 years ago. the remaining buses will phased out gradually.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## X-ray Papa

Aung Zaya said:


> so cuss words is not ok,but insult words are completely fine ? or do what u talk, dont what u do ? there are thousand of cuss+ insult words in ur bd forum. please clear it first.
> 
> 
> 
> i wont reply all ur delusions. it will be a waste of my time. lol
> 
> well. i know many bangladeshi expats who work in tower companies in Myanmar. i just want u to see their faces when they knew Myanmar gov did not extend their visa. They did not want to back so-called golden bangladesh and tell me about their difficulties of life in bd including about so-called ur world class urban transportation.
> 
> for buses, i am sure u dont even try to google before u talk like ur famous def pages. lol
> almost all buses are replaced with new buses since 3 years ago. the remaining buses will phased out gradually.
> 
> 
> View attachment 652000
> View attachment 652001
> View attachment 652002
> View attachment 652003
> View attachment 652004
> View attachment 652005


http://www.asianews.it/news-en/One-...-poverty,-on-less-than-US$-1-a-day-47428.html

Yes Golden Myanmar is richer than bangladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Man the illiterates keep arriving....

Extreme poverty:

https://worldpoverty.io/map

Myanmar below 3%.... BD at 6%

Multi-dimensional poverty:

http://hdr.undp.org/sites/default/files/mpi_2019_table_1.pdf

BD around 42%....MM around 38%

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Man the illiterates keep arriving....
> 
> Extreme poverty:
> 
> https://worldpoverty.io/map
> 
> Myanmar below 3%.... BD at 6%
> 
> Multi-dimensional poverty:
> 
> http://hdr.undp.org/sites/default/files/mpi_2019_table_1.pdf
> 
> BD around 42%....MM around 38%


And saying that we are rich and we have money.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Aung Zaya said:


> so cuss words is not ok,but insult words are completely fine ? or do what u talk, dont what u do ? there are thousand of cuss+ insult words in ur bd forum. please clear it first.
> 
> 
> 
> i wont reply all ur delusions. it will be a waste of my time. lol
> 
> well. i know many bangladeshi expats who work in tower companies in Myanmar. i just want u to see their faces when they knew Myanmar gov did not extend their visa. They did not want to back so-called golden bangladesh and tell me about their difficulties of life in bd including about so-called ur world class urban transportation.
> 
> for buses, i am sure u dont even try to google before u talk like ur famous def pages. lol
> almost all buses are replaced with new buses since 3 years ago. the remaining buses will phased out gradually.
> 
> 
> View attachment 652000
> View attachment 652001
> View attachment 652002
> View attachment 652003
> View attachment 652004
> View attachment 652005



Look stay happy with your Chinese and 2nd hand refurb buses. How about YOU Google our transport and stay happy, OK? And don't bother posting them here which is off topic. Bus Services in Bangladesh (and the equipment with Volvo triple-axle and bi-level buses) is better than even most Indian situations, though that was never our benchmark.. Forget about even comparing with us. 

I don't even have the taste to compare with your third rate situation.

Just get one thing through your limited-a$$ neurons, okay? Our economy is five or six times bigger than that of yours. Let THAT seep in for a while. You need money (and training) to conduct wars and sustain them. Wearing sandals and having tattered uniforms is the first sign of your army's professionalism (or should I say - lack if it).

Let your Tatmadaw generals make their first amateur move. We will be waiting....


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Bilal9 said:


> Look stay happy with your Chinese and 2nd hand refurb buses. How about YOU Google our transport and stay happy, OK? And don't bother posting them here which is off topic. Bus Services in Bangladesh (and the equipment with Volvo triple-axle and bi-level buses) is better than even most Indian situations, though that was never our benchmark.. Forget about even comparing with us.
> 
> I don't even have the taste to compare with your third rate situation.
> 
> Just get one thing through your limited-a$$ neurons, okay? Our economy is five or six times bigger than that of yours. Let THAT seep in for a while. You need money (and training) to conduct wars and sustain them. Wearing sandals and having tattered uniforms is the first sign of your army's professionalism (or should I say - lack if it).
> 
> Let your Tatmadaw generals make their first amateur move. We will be waiting....


Both Myanmar and Bangladesh army are average army. Any fighting or brawl won't benefit either of the parties. At best it will benefit India and China. 

Leave all the hatred and develop your economy and living standard now.


----------



## TheEunch

Oh boy the salt in this past few messages is enough to bake a fish in



Buddhistforlife said:


> Both Myanmar and Bangladesh army are average army. Any fighting or brawl won't benefit either of the parties. At best it will benefit India and China.
> 
> Leave all the hatred and develop your economy and living standard now.



also someone with common sense! Thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Bilal9 said:


> Look stay happy with your Chinese and 2nd hand refurb buses.


lol why do u skip the Scania buses that i provided to u. lol many of our bus comprise with Scania. there will be no second hand buses in next few years. 



Bilal9 said:


> And don't bother posting them here which is off topic. Bus Services in Bangladesh (and the equipment with Volvo triple-axle and bi-level buses) is better than even most Indian situations, though that was never our benchmark.. Forget about even comparing with us.



while u are over-proud of ur buses condition, ur very own news papers highlighted different stories. Enjoy !!!!

A manager of a BRTC bus depot said the corporation has a serious shortage of skilled mechanics and funds to repair the buses.
*BRTC Buses: Doomed to early demise
https://www.thedailystar.net/frontpage/news/brtc-buses-doomed-early-demise-1699228*
i shall post the pic of poor situation of ur bus while u re talking shit about superiority of ur transportation here..*  *

seem like ur so-called valvo started making u guys in trouble. 
*Purchase of ‘Faulty’ Buses, Trucks: BRTC to start probe soon *
*https://www.thedailystar.net/backpa...ransport-corporation-start-probe-soon-1850506

New BRTC buses old before long*
Buses of state-run Bangladesh Road Transport Corporation are getting unserviceable long before expiry of their economic life for procurement of low quality vehicles and corruption in their maintenance. 
BTW, i can see many of so-called valvo buses in the pic. great !!!!
https://www.newagebd.net/article/62990/new-brtc-buses-old-before-long

@Nilgiri may be i cant help this guy get some sense. and he want to compare with india. blah 
may be a waste of my time replying this over-proud guy. 




Bilal9 said:


> Let your Tatmadaw generals make their first amateur move. We will be waiting


Why u are waiting as u think ur armed force are far superior than us? Go ahead and make a move first.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

Hello all ... I have a quick question : how many JF-17s are in service with the Myanmar air force. Wiki says 6 delivered and 10 on order, but these appear to be older statistics.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Calm down, no need to go on a semi racist tirade.
> 
> 
> Economically Myanmar is insignificant, this is a fact, but you have good armed forces due to military rule and prioritization on weapons procurement.
> 
> 
> And first visit Bangladesh before making such statements, Bangladesh is more developed than Myanmar according all human development indices and pointers, you don't need to be a genius to know this.
> 
> You have issue with individual users, your problem you solve it, don't insult the entire country.
> 
> We both know how not "LDC" Myanmar is, so much so that you don't understand that we are delaying LDC graduation since 2016 to reap the benefits and that you are also an LDC but you are not included similar to how pakistan is not.
> 
> Being LDC doesn't mean anything, Pakistan isn't an LDC, are you telling me Pakistan is more developed than Bangladesh ?
> 
> We are neck and neck with India in terms of human development, is Myanmar anywhere near India or even pakistan ?
> 
> 
> Let's not derail this thread, don't talk smack about Bangladesh and we'll be fine.
> 
> There is more to human life than defence, you can't swallow tank shell and goto bed with full belly, Myanmar government doesn't publish accurate unadulterated statistics on many things and at times doesn't publish anything, we all know Myanmar is not Singapore so let's calm down.
> 
> 
> Every country has different priorities, you want weapons good for you but don't expect to mock another country and go unchallenged. .
> 
> Outside Asia, nobody knows what Burma or Myanmar nor does anyone care, Bangladesh is a massive economy compared to Bangladesh and a growing investment destination. Bangladeshis are everywhere.
> 
> Any conflict with a neighbor with a bigger economy, better infrastructure, more manpower and more money is overall a death sentence.
> 
> 
> Myanmar does not want war with Bangladesh nor will it be able to sustain a war with Bangladesh, admitting this doesn't make Myanmar armed forces any less strong, you are sometimes not meant to fight with certain opponents.
> 
> If Bangladesh decides to go on a shopping spree right now by ignoring it's citizens needs, we can outclass Myanmar multiple times over with by just doubling out military budget to 9 or 10 billion dollars this is just for armed forces, , security forces including 2 million paramilitary (excluding Police) is another 3 billion.
> 
> We can infact field a 10 billion dollar budget, without breaking a sweat if we want to with our economy of 350+ billion USD.
> 
> 
> There will come a point in time, maybe in 2030s when Myanmar can simply not match Bangladeshi spending any longer.
> 
> It's a matter of economics, just check the numbers and do the math, similar to how Indians can buy four times or five times whatever the Pakistanis can.


I'm not sure but it seems its the BD member always smack talking about Myanmar and most of the time unprovoked.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

MINN said:


> I'm not sure but it seems its the BD member always smack talking about Myanmar and most of the time unprovoked.




Deal with individual users or report the posts, no need to 'attack' Bangladesh verbally and make racist statements.


Report trolls.


----------



## MINN

Cryptic_distortion said:


> Interesting you bring up the covid situation, it seems like a big part of the country does not even know about the covid situation. Ignorance is bliss.
> 
> 
> https://www.cnn.com/2020/06/23/asia/myanmar-internet-coronavirus-intl-hnk/index.html


that is a very false narrative put out by clickbait media. Their main argument was that because there is no internet that they do not know what COVID is but that is simply bullshit. there are other means of relaying information other than the internet like television, newspaper, radio or even phone call form their relatives.



Aung Zaya said:


> lol the only reason we dont send satellite into space is we already have 2 satellites ( one partially and another one is wholly owned. ) which is enough for current situation. Do u know about Myanmar sat-2 which was lunched in 2019. ?if not, read this -
> http://asiatoday.com/pressrelease/myanmar-upgrades-it-communication-satellite-system
> 
> 
> 
> health care ??? u means like bd's state of art health care infrastructure which is issuing massive fake certificates for some takas. ( even for covid-19). yes. sad if u ask me.
> 
> 
> lol dont bring ur narrow mind.please. if u are so rich and well-educated, why ur gov need to export ur guys to Africa *as Farmers. *( now i have bold the word in case if u dont see ). in fact, it is so obvious, ur so-called big industries can not employed enough these so-called well-educated farmers.


we also have 2 satellites to lunch within the next 5 years. one of which will lunch next year.



DalalErMaNodi said:


> Deal with individual users or report the posts, no need to 'attack' Bangladesh verbally and make racist statements.
> 
> 
> Report trolls.


most of the racist remarks are made by BD members you can clearly see it.



Figaro said:


> Hello all ... I have a quick question : how many JF-17s are in service with the Myanmar air force. Wiki says 6 delivered and 10 on order, but these appear to be older statistics.


the wiki is kind of controlled by a diehard wiki editor that does not allow it to be updated I have attempted to but to no avail. There are also many missing types of equipment that is not on the wiki. like the CJ-6, the number of K-8w, and several Bell helicopter types of which Myanmar has 20-30 operational but does not show on the wiki. As for the JF17, there is a total of 6 one-seaters and 2 two-seaters in Myanmar right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Chit U

MINN said:


> that is a very false narrative put out by clickbait media. Their main argument was that because there is no internet that they do not know what COVID is but that is simply bullshit. there are other means of relaying information other than the internet like television, newspaper, radio or even phone call form their relatives.
> 
> 
> we also have 2 satellites to lunch within the next 5 years. one of which will lunch next year.
> 
> 
> most of the racist remarks are made by BD members you can clearly see it.
> 
> 
> the wiki is kind of controlled by a diehard wiki editor that does not allow it to be updated I have attempted to but to no avail. There are also many missing types of equipment that is not on the wiki. like the CJ-6, the number of K-8w, and several Bell helicopter types of which Myanmar has 20-30 operational but does not show on the wiki. As for the JF17, there is a total of 6 one-seaters and 2 two-seaters in Myanmar right now.


@MINN Thanks for your professionalism and patriotism

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tagaung

Chit U said:


> @MINN Thanks for your professionalism and patriotism


welcome to the forum.
it is nice to have new mm members.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Wanchai

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Both Myanmar and Bangladesh army are average army. Any fighting or brawl won't benefit either of the parties. At best it will benefit India and China.
> 
> Leave all the hatred and develop your economy and living standard now.


Oh, I do not hate my BD friends here, this is for debate sake and opening their eyes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

@tarpitz take it easy, lets get back to discussing MM defense developments.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheEunch

http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2020-06/22/c_139159071.htm

Awkward much?

Also

https://www.irrawaddy.com/in-person...yanmar-sustain-amazing-covid-19-response.html

u could argue the Irrawaddy is from Myanmar so it is biased, which I agree with but it is also one of the news outlets that is not state owned or controlled that makes a lot of cronies and militaryboos salty when it talk trash about the military

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avicenna

TheEunch said:


> http://www.xinhuanet.com/english/2020-06/22/c_139159071.htm
> 
> Awkward much?
> 
> Also
> 
> https://www.irrawaddy.com/in-person...yanmar-sustain-amazing-covid-19-response.html
> 
> u could argue the Irrawaddy is from Myanmar so it is biased, which I agree with but it is also one of the news outlets that is not state owned or controlled that makes a lot of cronies and militaryboos salty when it talk trash about the military



Congrats from moving on from using child soldiers.


----------



## TheEunch

Thanks, it shouldn’t have happened in the first place, but it is good we no longer do that anymore

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Myanmar presidential bodyguard with portable jammer. 






Army basic training school. 





Martyrs' Day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250

lol..

https://asiatimes.com/2019/12/ships-ahoy-for-myanmars-new-blue-water-navy/

*"On MN decks, memories of a humiliating climb-down a decade ago in the face of the Bangladesh Navy still rankle.


Natural gas exploration undertaken by a South Korean drilling platform escorted by MN vessels in disputed waters near the two sides’ maritime border triggered first diplomatic protests and then in November 2008 a concentration of superior Bangladeshi naval firepower, which forced the MN to back down and quit the area...."






superr duperr myanmar police farce detained by border guard bangladesh!!






another one, rambling inside bangladesh border for food!!


*


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> BD army is well trained.


this is mind-blowing. lol that is a reason why i laughed when they said their armed forces have much better training than Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghost250




----------



## tarpitz

ghost250 said:


> lol..
> 
> https://asiatimes.com/2019/12/ships-ahoy-for-myanmars-new-blue-water-navy/
> 
> *"On MN decks, memories of a humiliating climb-down a decade ago in the face of the Bangladesh Navy still rankle.
> 
> 
> Natural gas exploration undertaken by a South Korean drilling platform escorted by MN vessels in disputed waters near the two sides’ maritime border triggered first diplomatic protests and then in November 2008 a concentration of superior Bangladeshi naval firepower, which forced the MN to back down and quit the area...."
> 
> View attachment 652540
> 
> 
> superr duperr myanmar police farce detained by border guard bangladesh!!
> 
> View attachment 652541
> 
> 
> another one, rambling inside bangladesh border for food!!
> 
> 
> *



This is a super duper soldier from mutiny army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

tarpitz said:


> This is a super duper soldier from mutiny army.
> 
> View attachment 652610
> View attachment 652611




BGB is a paramilitary force, atleast get your facts right.


----------



## BHarwana

MINN said:


> BD members coming to this forum and provoking us


Please just report post & don't abuse.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wanchai

BHarwana said:


> Please just report post & don't abuse.


KIDS ARE STILL FIGHTING IN THE CLASS ROOM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

Ignore the trolls my brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## waz

Please keep things on topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Wanchai

really brand new MA14.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nike

Wanchai said:


> really brand new MA14.



i bet it is Indian channel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Nike said:


> i bet it is Indian channel



No bro.
Locally reverse engineered Cal Gustav and mass produced since 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

If i remember correctly it got social media attention after 2010s lajaryan conflicts. 

Many did not know we have our locally assembled version and started claiming EU is low key selling selling weapons to us.

Airburst rounds are being used to clean the rats dug in the fox holes.

Good stuff.


tarpitz said:


> No bro.
> Locally reverse engineered Cal Gustav and mass produced since 2017.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Devilduck said:


> If i remember correctly it got social media attention after 2010s lajaryan conflicts.
> 
> Many did not know we have our locally assembled version and started claiming EU is low key selling selling weapons to us.
> 
> Airburst rounds are being used to clean the rats dug in the fox holes.
> 
> Good stuff.



We had shortage of Carl Gustav that time due to the ars embargo. However we somehow managed to acquire them from third parties including India.
Finally we have our own system.
The most deadly weapon in our infantry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar Navy frigates F 11,12 & 14, corvette 771, 772 $ 773 and OPV 54 carry S 100 UAV.
With the help of S 100, for the first time in MN history, naval ships can now identify and engage the over the horizon targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Super Dvora Mk 3.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Super Dvora Mk 3.
> 
> View attachment 653352
> View attachment 653353



with DI made twin 30 mm RCWS... Great achievement again!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

*Myanmar joins band of Asian nations launching satellites*
*https://southeastasiaglobe.com/myanmar-joins-band-of-asian-nations-launching-satellites/*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Devilduck

Standard issue vests and the helmets are working as expected. The DI team behind this is doing a great job.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

New?


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Seriously?? Bangladesh already has 2 satellites. Poor and impoverished nations like Bhutan, Laos and Cambodia also has their own satellite and Myanmar is expecting to launch its first satellite that too in 2021??

I guess Myanmar is poorer than Afghanistan and Ethiopia and Somalia.

@Aung Zaya @DalalErMaNodi @Michael Corleone @MINN @tarpitz @Tagaung


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Buddhistforlife said:


> View attachment 655248
> 
> 
> Seriously?? Bangladesh already has 2 satellites. Poor and impoverished nations like Bhutan, Laos and Cambodia also has their own satellite and Myanmar is expecting to launch its first satellite that too in 2021??
> 
> I guess Myanmar is more poorer than Afghanistan and Ethiopia and Somalia.
> 
> @Aung Zaya @DalalErMaNodi @Michael Corleone @MINN @tarpitz @Tagaung




Bangladesh has one, second to be launched by 2023 before Hasina goes, 2 more planned before 2030, for a total of 4 operation within the next decade.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Bangladesh has one, second to be launched by 2023 before Hasina goes, 2 more planned before 2030, for a total of 4 operation within the next decade.


Even extremely countries like Mongolia, Rwanda has their own satellite. Is Myanmar more poorer than these countries?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Buddhistforlife said:


> Even extremely countries like Mongolia, Rwanda has their own satellite. Is Myanmar more poorer than these countries?




Mongolia has a per capita income of 5000+ USD, they're quite rich compared to both Myanmar and Bangladesh.


----------



## Michael Corleone

Buddhistforlife said:


> View attachment 655248
> 
> 
> Seriously?? Bangladesh already has 2 satellites. Poor and impoverished nations like Bhutan, Laos and Cambodia also has their own satellite and Myanmar is expecting to launch its first satellite that too in 2021??
> 
> I guess Myanmar is poorer than Afghanistan and Ethiopia and Somalia.
> 
> @Aung Zaya @DalalErMaNodi @Michael Corleone @MINN @tarpitz @Tagaung


good for them... nothing to bash them about


----------



## Nilgiri

Satellite drama

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

Buddhistforlife said:


> View attachment 655248
> 
> 
> Seriously?? Bangladesh already has 2 satellites. Poor and impoverished nations like Bhutan, Laos and Cambodia also has their own satellite and Myanmar is expecting to launch its first satellite that too in 2021??
> 
> I guess Myanmar is poorer than Afghanistan and Ethiopia and Somalia.
> 
> @Aung Zaya @DalalErMaNodi @Michael Corleone @MINN @tarpitz @Tagaung


First of all, there is 1 satellite that is leased by Myanmar and 1 that is completely owned by Myanmar. the satellite in this article is the first to be built by Myanmar with the help of the Japanese. We have 2 operational satellites with this one it will be 3. Do some research before speaking.
https://www.bangkokpost.com/world/1956967/myanmar-joins-band-of-asian-nations-launching-satellites
"The target is to launch around five micro-satellites every year, each weighing under 100 kilogrammes and with a lifespan of five years, until the consortium controls around 50 devices in orbit."

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

TheEunch said:


> Satellite is cool and all but can someone answer the question? I heard that there are new generation body armour already issued that has MOLLE implementation but so far no picture evidence.
> 
> the picture in this is a non Kevlar third party vest
> 
> Also ignore the Bangladeshi trolls on this forums. They really do exude small dick energy only seeking to belittle those they view weaker then them because they are surrounded by geopolitically strong countries and has deep running insecurities.
> 
> just let them be and ignore them and they won’t get their fix.


I also heard there is new body armor being produced but is limited because its just the first batch. Maybe we will see it when they finally have the armed forces day parade later this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> I also heard there is new body armor being produced but is limited because its just the first batch. Maybe we will see it when they finally have the armed forces day parade later this year.



It comes with add on armour plate and can withstand 7.62 mm AP rounds.


----------



## tarpitz

Inlay Jeep. First mass produced jeep of Myanmar Army.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheEunch

tarpitz said:


> It comes with add on armour plate and can withstand 7.62 mm AP rounds.


Ceramic plates or steel plates? Also is the style more in line with the Crye jump carrier or the marine interceptor carriers?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

tarpitz said:


> No. We just trying to built a credible conventional deterrent force.


Hahaha big joke man. After 70 years, the Myanmar armed forces is still smaller than Thailand, Vietnam, Indonesia army.

Myanmar will require Iranian style strategic missile force in the future. Myanmar is worse than Yugoslavia with the longest running civil war on earth. Your country will be cut into pieces if you don't have a good strategic weapons. Already the USA and Western nations are eyeing on the natural resources of Myanmar and USA made some serious accusations against Myanmar since 2017. 

Your so called conventional army cannot do anything if USA and the West decides to divide your nation.

Yugoslavia also made the same mistake now they have been turned into dust.

@tarpitz


----------



## Wanchai

Buddhistforlife said:


> Hahaha big joke man. After 70 years, the Myanmar armed forces is still smaller than Thailand, Vietnam, Indonesia army.
> 
> Myanmar will require Iranian style strategic missile force in the future. Myanmar is worse than Yugoslavia with the longest running civil war on earth. Your country will be cut into pieces if you don't have a good strategic weapons. Already the USA and Western nations are eyeing on the natural resources of Myanmar and USA made some serious accusations against Myanmar since 2017.
> 
> Your so called conventional army cannot do anything if USA and the West decides to divide your nation.
> 
> Yugoslavia also made the same mistake now they have been turned into dust.
> 
> @tarpitz


 Can all of MM fellows stop retort to those stupid provocations? Just waste of time. We should discuss how we can start building Nuclear Power Plant in MM alongside of LNG power plants. Now I have seen the political weather from the west to MM has changed a lot because of power balance between the China and US.


TheEunch said:


> Ceramic plates or steel plates? Also is the style more in line with the Crye jump carrier or the marine interceptor carriers?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## MINN

Wanchai said:


> Can all of MM fellows stop retort to those stupid provocations? Just waste of time. We should discuss how we can start building Nuclear Power Plant in MM alongside of LNG power plants. Now I have seen the political weather from the west to MM has changed a lot because of power balance between the China and US.


yes the US and China are going at it in ASEAN. The US is on good terms with Indo, Thailand, Singapore, Vietnam, maybe the Philippines. While China has Laos and Cambodia. Malaysia seems to be out of it and Myanmar is not particularly on either side we might look like we favor china but we really don't want to side with either. good relation with both the west and China is good for us. People think we like China but we just both the military and the civilian government play along with it. The military would rather get Russian equipment.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MINN said:


> yes the US and China are going at it in ASEAN. The US is on good terms with Indo, Thailand, Singapore, Vietnam, maybe the Philippines. While China has Laos and Cambodia. Malaysia seems to be out of it and Myanmar is not particularly on either side we might look like we favor china but we really don't want to side with either. good relation with both the west and China is good for us. People think we like China but we just both the military and the civilian government play along with it. The military would rather get Russian equipment.


Yesterday I read an article where it said that Myanmar is one of the few countries where proxy war took place during the cold war era. There is detailed list of CIA operations in Myanmar in wikipedia too. 

China is also playing dirty games in Myanmar.

If Myanmar does not have a strong army with strategic weapons, then it cannot survive amongst giants. Next India might bully Myanmar too. 

Myanmar's abundant natural resources will become a curse.

@MINN


----------



## TheEunch

Don’t particularly care about nuclear weapons or missiles but we really need solar farms and nuclear plants to increase our energy input by a ton.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

US and China engage in 'war of words' over Myanmar and Philippines
https://asia.nikkei.com/Politics/In...-in-war-of-words-over-Myanmar-and-Philippines



TheEunch said:


> Don’t particularly care about nuclear weapons or missiles but we really need solar farms and nuclear plants to increase our energy input by a ton.


Japan to build a 2billion dollar LNG power plant in Thilawa
https://www.mmtimes.com/news/japanese-firms-given-green-light-build-power-plant-yangon.html


----------



## Buddhistforlife

TheEunch said:


> Don’t particularly care about nuclear weapons or missiles but we really need solar farms and nuclear plants to increase our energy input by a ton.


Listen Myanmar is doing good economically after becoming more open to the outer world. Nuclear plant and solar farms are necessary but here is the thing. Your country is full of natural resources and also geopolitically your country is in a vulnerable position with both USA and China trying to exploit the nation. 

Be it tommorow or 20 years later, Myanmar would need deterrence.


----------



## MINN

We are going all out on LNG so it would be great if we can produce it our self since we do produce a lot of natural gas already.


----------



## tarpitz

TheEunch said:


> Don’t particularly care about nuclear weapons or missiles but we really need solar farms and nuclear plants to increase our energy input by a ton.



We are building 150 and 170 Mega Watt solar plants in central plain land. 
The first solar plant was opened in 2018 with the capacity of 40 MW and will produce 170 MW once fully operational.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

TheEunch said:


> Don’t particularly care about nuclear weapons or missiles but we really need solar farms and nuclear plants to increase our energy input by a ton.


I thought Russia already established nuclear plant in Myanmar. 

According to a 2007 report Russia and Myanmar signed a deal which stated that Russia will establish a 10 mw reactor.


----------



## MINN

Buddhistforlife said:


> I thought Russia already established nuclear plant in Myanmar.
> 
> According to a 2007 report Russia and Myanmar signed a deal which stated that Russia will establish a 10 mw reactor.


Was stopped halfway because we were afraid of US claiming we have "weapons of mass destruction" the equipment and facilities are already there just need to actually build it.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

TheEunch said:


> Don’t particularly care about nuclear weapons or missiles but we really need solar farms and nuclear plants to increase our energy input by a ton.


Myanmar signed and even ratified CTBT in 2016 which means that Myanmar cannot get nuclear plant for civilian purposes also. This was a mistake made by your government.

@MINN @Aung Zaya @tarpitz


----------



## tarpitz

Buddhistforlife said:


> Myanmar signed and even ratified CTBT in 2016 which means that Myanmar cannot get nuclear plant for civilian purposes also. This was a mistake made by your government.
> 
> @MINN @Aung Zaya @tarpitz



Wrong. CTBT forbid only nuclear explosions tests.
It is clearly written in the Article 1 of the treaty.
@MINN @Aung Zaya 
ဒီငတိ အတို့အထောင်လုပ်ပြီး သတင်းနှိုက်နေတယ်
Pls be cautious.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Buddhistforlife

tarpitz said:


> Wrong. CTBT forbid only nuclear explosions tests.
> It is clearly written in the Article 1 of the treaty.
> @MINN @Aung Zaya
> ဒီငတိ အတို့အထောင်လုပ်ပြီး သတင်းနှိုက်နေတယ်
> Pls be cautious.








@tarpitz I converted your language in English LOL. What's this about?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Buddhistforlife said:


> View attachment 656496
> 
> 
> @tarpitz I converted your language in English LOL. What's this about?



Myanmar is a monosyllabic language. 
Google translate cannot interpret it correctly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wanchai

Buddhistforlife said:


> View attachment 656496
> 
> 
> @tarpitz I converted your language in English LOL. What's this about?


 That means he was in the prisons long time and never knew you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

Ok so I got some info from some sources. Apparently the bag above is a DI product but not sure if it will be in issue soon. I Guess we can say bye bye to soldiers carrying wicker baskets.

the other thing is there is a version 2 of the current vest being issued in small numbers but it is only the vest with sewn on Ammunition pouches, no Molle.

the Molle Version is still in the trial stages. There are also third parties making plate carriers akin to crye JPC but in Myanmar camo pattern for special forces.

there is also reports of ballistic plates being tested on field. Both ceramic and steel plates are being tested but DI favours steel because it could handle more hits before being compromised compared to ceramic. However they still haven’t solve the issue of bullets fragmenting or spalling and flying all over the place when it hit the steel plate. It reportedly whithstand up to 7.62mm rounds too. So I think we can expect SAPI plates in the next two years.

overall some good news on the personal equipment front

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Philip the Arab

TheEunch said:


> However they still haven’t solve the issue of bullets fragmenting or spalling and flying all over the place when it hit the steel plate.


Not solvable with steel plates, spalling can easily kill you even with "anti-spalling coating" ceramic is imo better and the likelihood of just standing there and getting shot multiple times in the same spot on the ceramic plates are low.


----------



## Devilduck

He is trying very hard to get involved lmao.


tarpitz said:


> Wrong. CTBT forbid only nuclear explosions tests.
> It is clearly written in the Article 1 of the treaty.
> @MINN @Aung Zaya
> ဒီငတိ အတို့အထောင်လုပ်ပြီး သတင်းနှိုက်နေတယ်
> Pls be cautious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

When we first issued the kevlar vest in the conflicts arn 2010s, KIA and MNDAAs are already using AP rounds. They were showing off their bullets with the colorful tips.

Hope the plates can withstand those nasty rounds.


TheEunch said:


> View attachment 656536
> View attachment 656537
> 
> 
> Ok so I got some info from some sources. Apparently the bag above is a DI product but not sure if it will be in issue soon. I Guess we can say bye bye to soldiers carrying wicker baskets.
> 
> the other thing is there is a version 2 of the current vest being issued in small numbers but it is only the vest with sewn on Ammunition pouches, no Molle.
> 
> the Molle Version is still in the trial stages. There are also third parties making plate carriers akin to crye JPC but in Myanmar camo pattern for special forces.
> 
> there is also reports of ballistic plates being tested on field. Both ceramic and steel plates are being tested but DI favours steel because it could handle more hits before being compromised compared to ceramic. However they still haven’t solve the issue of bullets fragmenting or spalling and flying all over the place when it hit the steel plate. It reportedly whithstand up to 7.62mm rounds too. So I think we can expect SAPI plates in the next two years.
> 
> overall some good news on the personal equipment front


----------



## Philip the Arab

Devilduck said:


> When we first issued the kevlar vest in the conflicts arn 2010s, KIA and MNDAAs are already using AP rounds. They were showing off their bullets with the colorful tips.
> 
> Hope the plates can withstand those nasty rounds.


7.62x39mm rounds in AP?


----------



## Aung Zaya

tarpitz said:


> Wrong. CTBT forbid only nuclear explosions tests.
> It is clearly written in the Article 1 of the treaty.
> @MINN @Aung Zaya
> ဒီငတိ အတို့အထောင်လုပ်ပြီး သတင်းနှိုက်နေတယ်
> Pls be cautious.


အင်း ကျနော် တခါတင်ဘူးတယ် ဘတွေနဲ့လည်း ရန်တိုက်ပေးနေတာ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nilgiri

Aung Zaya said:


> အင်း ကျနော် တခါတင်ဘူးတယ် ဘတွေနဲ့လည်း ရန်တိုက်ပေးနေတာ


 
Such an awesome looking script.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheEunch

Philip the Arab said:


> Not solvable with steel plates, spalling can easily kill you even with "anti-spalling coating" ceramic is imo better and the likelihood of just standing there and getting shot multiple times in the same spot on the ceramic plates are low.


Some companies in the US solved this by coating the steel plate in Kevlar to *catch* the fragments or spalling. I’m not sure if that makes it heavier or more expensive


----------



## Philip the Arab

TheEunch said:


> Some companies in the US solved this by coating the steel plate in Kevlar to *catch* the fragments or spalling. I’m not sure if that makes it heavier or more expensive


Doesn't work either way, I watch many videos on it and it fails very fast.


----------



## TheEunch

Hold on so are we replacing our MA-10s (RPG-7 clones) with our newly acquired ability to clone the Carl Gustavs (MA 84s) or are we still gonna use the MA-10s?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Nilgiri said:


> Such an awesome looking script.....


LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wanchai

Devilduck said:


> He is trying very hard to get involved lmao.


Thu ka MM mar Nu shee par te so tar ta yout yout ka pyaw say chin tar.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aung Zaya

TheEunch said:


> Hold on so are we replacing our MA-10s (RPG-7 clones) with our newly acquired ability to clone the Carl Gustavs (MA 84s) or are we still gonna use the MA-10s?


 we will use both. MA-10 is still very affordable, handy and battle-proven . that's why we all have seen upgraded MA-10 in thai def show.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

Lut htar lite bro..aae kg kyaung tg tg nae lmao


Wanchai said:


> Thu ka MM mar Nu shee par te so tar ta yout yout ka pyaw say chin tar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Have you guys noticed there is a war going on in Myanmar military-related wiki pages between Burmese editors and foreign editors.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MINN said:


> Have you guys noticed there is a war going on in Myanmar military-related wiki pages between Burmese editors and foreign editors.


You cannot edit wikipedia until and unless the article is not a protected article. Also you will have to cite sources to support your writings.


----------



## tarpitz

TheEunch said:


> Hold on so are we replacing our MA-10s (RPG-7 clones) with our newly acquired ability to clone the Carl Gustavs (MA 84s) or are we still gonna use the MA-10s?


MA 10/ RPG 7 is used in the platoon and below level whereas 84 mm Carl Gustav is for the formations above company level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

tarpitz said:


> MA 10/ RPG 7 is used in the platoon and below level whereas 84 mm Carl Gustav is for the formations above company level.


So the MA10 is like a Light Anti Tank weapon deployed based on section and platoon but MA84 is heavy anti tank weapon deployed above company level?


----------



## TheEunch

Could it also be said that light infantry divisions (LID) are akin to US rangers in that they are light strike forces being the tip of the spear. And also that they should be equipped like special forces to deal with their roles? (Fast helmets, JPC style carrier vests, carbine variant of MA instead of normal rifle variant. Deploy by helicopters and such with no intention of holding ground so traveling light?) compared to normal infantry units which needs more body armor and supply to hold ground

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

TheEunch said:


> So the MA10 is like a Light Anti Tank weapon deployed based on section and platoon but MA84 is heavy anti tank weapon deployed above company level?



Right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

Apparently this is the new Molle implemented vests that DI is testing. If it goes into full issue we would no longer see guys walking around without body armour because webbing is cooler or lighter. Thoughts?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Is the British Army trying to copy us. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheEunch

Ghurka challenge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tagaung

MINN said:


> Have you guys noticed there is a war going on in Myanmar military-related wiki pages between Burmese editors and foreign editors.


i already give up that fight long time ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Blaser R93 
How did we get german sniper rifles.


----------



## MINN

The Wakizashi LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> The Wakizashi LOL
> View attachment 658272



I saw only "Rum".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Mitsubishi eyes car production in Myanmar*
Automaker focuses on ASEAN while scaling back Europe operations





Traffic is seen behind a pedestrian bridge in downtown Yangon. Mitsubishi Motors is leaning toward assembling cars in Myanmar as part of its Southeast Asia strategy. © Reuters
KOSUKE TERAI, Nikkei staff writerAugust 4, 2020 05:24 JST
TOKYO -- Mitsubishi Motors is considering building vehicles in Myanmar, as the Japanese automaker deepens its commitment to Southeast Asia, CEO Takao Kato told Nikkei, charting a way forward in a market battered by the coronavirus pandemic.

Kato said his company hopes to "collaborate" with Mitsubishi Corp., the trading house that owns a 20% stake in the automaker and is well-versed in the local market. Details, such as the timing and the form of the business, have yet to be decided.




CEO Takao Kato tells Nikkei that the automaker hopes to collaborate with trading house Mitsubishi on establishing production in Myanmar. (Photo by Kosuke Terai)
Mitsubishi Motors reversed its drive for broader expansion to focus instead on the 10-member Association of Southeast Asian Nations under a medium-term plan released late last month. The automaker will allocate resources to the region, which generates about one-quarter of the company's sales.

Another one is coming. Subaru will also set up assembly plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Tagaung said:


> i already give up that fight long time ago.
> 
> 
> View attachment 658169


Have you seen the wiki? There is someone putting Myanmar made vehicles and equipment that is not known to outsiders on it.


----------



## rapster88

MINN said:


> Blaser R93
> How did we get german sniper rifles.
> View attachment 658267
> View attachment 658268
> View attachment 658269



Probably from ပြည်သူ့စစ်? 

အနောက်က တပ်ဖွဲ့ဝင်တွေက တပ်မတော်က မဟုတ်ဘူးထင်တယ်။

ဒါနဲ့ ဒီမှာ မြန်မာလိုပဲ ရေးရင် ဘန်းခံရလောက်လား


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> Have you seen the wiki? There is someone putting Myanmar made vehicles and equipment that is not known to outsiders on it.


it is open-secret bro. all have already posted since this thread started. check the earliest pages of this thread.


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myanmar’s Economy to Rebounce Faster Than the Regional and Global Average*

ByMin Thu Aung
August 4, 2020
0
1
 
Facebook
 
Twitter





Myanmar’s economy projected to recover fasterthan regional and global averages
အောက်တွင် မြန်မာလို ဖတ်ရှုနိုင်ပါသည်

The Myanmar economy is projected to rebound faster than regional and global averages and will benefit from China’s relatively swift recovery, according to Oxford Business Group’s report called Covid-19 Response Report
(CRR) , produced in partnership with the medical equipment supplier Okkar Thiri.

While no economy remains immune to the negative effects of Covid-19, the IMF’s June 2020 outlook projects that Myanmar will be one of the few countries not to enter negative growth territory in 2020, with GDP growth accelerating to 6% the following year.

Another favorable factor is that its largest trade partner and second-largest source of FDI inflows – China – is also expected to outperform most other markets over the next 18 months, boding well for a recovery in both exports and investment

In addition, mass generosity also played, the report praised, a significant role in pandemic response as businesses and individuals donated significant amounts of money, medical supplies, and other necessities to support national efforts to combat the virus. Despite being a lower-middle-income country with a relatively low GDP per capita of $1408 in 2019, Myanmar has some of the most generous citizens in the world when it comes to donating money to charity, according to the World Giving Index 2019 from the UK-based Charities Aid Foundation.

“Although Myanmar remains a lower-middle-income country, its domestic and external debt remains at manageable levels, providing opportunities to scale up sustainable borrowing,” Oliver Cornock, OBG’s Editor-in-Chief, said. “Against this backdrop, our report shows that policymakers were able to implement key fiscal and monetary policies aimed at supporting the needs of the real economy, putting it on track to avoid negative growth in 2020 and recover faster than both regional and global averages.”





On April 27 the Myanmar government published the Covid-19 Economic Relief Plan (CERP), consisting of seven goals, 10 strategies, 36 action plans and 76 actions, with the aim of flattening the curve without flattening the econ
In April, the government released a Covid-19 Economic Relief Plan, a multifaceted approach to mitigate the economic challenges of Covid-19 and preparing to kick-start the recovery. One of its key goals is focused on nurturing the growth of innovative products and platforms, particularly in the realm of digital payments and e-commerce. Myanmar has a young, aspirational population of digital natives who could take advantage of targeted policy efforts and incentives to accelerate growth in these areas.

Although still below the highs of several years ago, FDI inflows grew in 2019 amid concerted efforts to liberalize key sectors and improve the business environment and regulatory framework. Notably, FDI has been flowing into productive sectors like manufacturing, livestock, and fisheries, which can spur job creation and export growth. The spike in FDI in the power sector this year can have a positive multiplier effect on growth in other sectors as the electricity supply improves.





Private investment to play a key role in the future of Myanmar’s health care system
The report also focuses on how health care infrastructure was scaled up when the pandemic hit, which not only helped to limit transmission and meet shifts in demand for treatment but will also support Myanmar’s plans to have a universal health care system in place by 2030.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> it is open-secret bro. all have already posted since this thread started. check the earliest pages of this thread.


I want to thank the guy spending hours editing the page with actual info.


----------



## MINN

Aung Zaya said:


> *Myanmar’s Economy to Rebounce Faster Than the Regional and Global Average*
> 
> ByMin Thu Aung
> August 4, 2020
> 0
> 1
> 
> Facebook
> 
> Twitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myanmar’s economy projected to recover fasterthan regional and global averages
> အောက်တွင် မြန်မာလို ဖတ်ရှုနိုင်ပါသည်
> 
> The Myanmar economy is projected to rebound faster than regional and global averages and will benefit from China’s relatively swift recovery, according to Oxford Business Group’s report called Covid-19 Response Report
> (CRR) , produced in partnership with the medical equipment supplier Okkar Thiri.
> 
> While no economy remains immune to the negative effects of Covid-19, the IMF’s June 2020 outlook projects that Myanmar will be one of the few countries not to enter negative growth territory in 2020, with GDP growth accelerating to 6% the following year.
> 
> Another favorable factor is that its largest trade partner and second-largest source of FDI inflows – China – is also expected to outperform most other markets over the next 18 months, boding well for a recovery in both exports and investment
> 
> In addition, mass generosity also played, the report praised, a significant role in pandemic response as businesses and individuals donated significant amounts of money, medical supplies, and other necessities to support national efforts to combat the virus. Despite being a lower-middle-income country with a relatively low GDP per capita of $1408 in 2019, Myanmar has some of the most generous citizens in the world when it comes to donating money to charity, according to the World Giving Index 2019 from the UK-based Charities Aid Foundation.
> 
> “Although Myanmar remains a lower-middle-income country, its domestic and external debt remains at manageable levels, providing opportunities to scale up sustainable borrowing,” Oliver Cornock, OBG’s Editor-in-Chief, said. “Against this backdrop, our report shows that policymakers were able to implement key fiscal and monetary policies aimed at supporting the needs of the real economy, putting it on track to avoid negative growth in 2020 and recover faster than both regional and global averages.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On April 27 the Myanmar government published the Covid-19 Economic Relief Plan (CERP), consisting of seven goals, 10 strategies, 36 action plans and 76 actions, with the aim of flattening the curve without flattening the econ
> In April, the government released a Covid-19 Economic Relief Plan, a multifaceted approach to mitigate the economic challenges of Covid-19 and preparing to kick-start the recovery. One of its key goals is focused on nurturing the growth of innovative products and platforms, particularly in the realm of digital payments and e-commerce. Myanmar has a young, aspirational population of digital natives who could take advantage of targeted policy efforts and incentives to accelerate growth in these areas.
> 
> Although still below the highs of several years ago, FDI inflows grew in 2019 amid concerted efforts to liberalize key sectors and improve the business environment and regulatory framework. Notably, FDI has been flowing into productive sectors like manufacturing, livestock, and fisheries, which can spur job creation and export growth. The spike in FDI in the power sector this year can have a positive multiplier effect on growth in other sectors as the electricity supply improves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Private investment to play a key role in the future of Myanmar’s health care system
> The report also focuses on how health care infrastructure was scaled up when the pandemic hit, which not only helped to limit transmission and meet shifts in demand for treatment but will also support Myanmar’s plans to have a universal health care system in place by 2030.


*Japanese retailer Aeon to invest $180m in first Myanmar mall*




https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Co...ler-Aeon-to-invest-180m-in-first-Myanmar-mall
YANGON/TOKYO -- Japanese retail group Aeon said Tuesday it would build a large commercial facility in Yangon, the biggest city in Myanmar, with an investment of $180 million, marking its first market entry into the Southeast Asian nation.

The Aeon Mall shopping complex would be built on a 72,000 sq. meter site within 30 minutes' drive of central Yangon, Aeon said. Construction of the facility will begin in the first half of 2021 with the aim of opening in 2023.

The investment, which was approved by the Myanmar government in late July, will be made through a joint venture between Aeon and Shwe Taung Group, a local conglomerate. The venture will be 70% owned by Aeon Mall, part of the Aeon group, and 30% by Shwe Taung.

Aeon leads other big retailers around the world in investing in Southeast Asia. In Cambodia, which is comparable with Myanmar in terms of per capita gross domestic product of about $1,500, the company already operates two outlets and has decided to open another.

Encouraged by the strong performance of its outlets in Cambodia, Aeon will begin operating in Myanmar to "capture a dominant market position in the absence of rivals," a company executive said.

Shwe Taung Real Estate also released a statement by its CEO Sandar Htun on Tuesday. "We are excited to enter into this strategic joint venture with Aeon Mall to bring fresher and more innovative retail and lifestyle concepts to Myanmar," she said.

Shwe Taung is a major conglomerate in Myanmar, primarily engaged in real estate and construction and with a workforce of 6,800 as of 2018. It has operated six shopping centers in Myanmar since 1999, including the Junction City shopping complex that opened in central Yangon in 2017.

The group has also formed alliances with foreign businesses including Japan's Tokio Marine and Nichido Fire Insurance and Nippon Life Insurance.

The location for the new mall is in Dagon Seikkan, where Shwe Taung has been promoting new urban development since 2014. It is also near to the Thilawa Special Economic Zone.

In 2018, the Myanmar's government implemented a regulatory reforms allowing foreign companies to enter the retail and wholesale sectors in return for investment beyond set levels, paving the way for Aeon Mall's entry into the market. Siam Makro of Charoen Pokphand Group, a leading Thai conglomerate, opened Makro Myanmar, a warehouse-type supermarket, in Yangon in April.

Southeast Asia is a big contributor to Aeon's group earnings. With five facilities in Vietnam and two each in Cambodia and Indonesia, Aeon Mall logged an operating profit of 34.7 billion yen ($372.11 million) from them in the year ended in February, contributing to 15% of the group's profit. The figure was much larger than the 9 billion yen chalked up from its China operations.

In Japan's mature retail market, Aeon is shifting its strategic priority to refurbishing existing stores instead of opening of new outlets.

But the company is accelerating the establishment of new stores overseas. It plans to increase the number of outlets to 70 in China and other countries in the year through February 2026, from 30 at present.

Though an end to the novel coronavirus pandemic is not yet in sight, Yasutsugu Iwamura, president of Aeon Mall, said, "We will not change the plan."

The number of citizens infected with the new coronavirus in Myanmar -- about 350 -- is lower than in neighboring countries.

Modern retailers, such as supermarkets and shopping centers, are estimated to account for 10% to 20% of the retail industry in Myanmar currently. Research group Myanmar Survey Research said commercial facilities were in strong demand among young people and families seeking places of entertainment and relaxation.

The World Bank forecast that Myanmar's economic growth will slow to 0.5% in fiscal 2019 through September 2020, but will pick up to 7.2% in fiscal 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> *Japanese retailer Aeon to invest $180m in first Myanmar mall*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://asia.nikkei.com/Business/Co...ler-Aeon-to-invest-180m-in-first-Myanmar-mall
> YANGON/TOKYO -- Japanese retail group Aeon said Tuesday it would build a large commercial facility in Yangon, the biggest city in Myanmar, with an investment of $180 million, marking its first market entry into the Southeast Asian nation.
> 
> The Aeon Mall shopping complex would be built on a 72,000 sq. meter site within 30 minutes' drive of central Yangon, Aeon said. Construction of the facility will begin in the first half of 2021 with the aim of opening in 2023.
> 
> The investment, which was approved by the Myanmar government in late July, will be made through a joint venture between Aeon and Shwe Taung Group, a local conglomerate. The venture will be 70% owned by Aeon Mall, part of the Aeon group, and 30% by Shwe Taung.
> 
> Aeon leads other big retailers around the world in investing in Southeast Asia. In Cambodia, which is comparable with Myanmar in terms of per capita gross domestic product of about $1,500, the company already operates two outlets and has decided to open another.
> 
> Encouraged by the strong performance of its outlets in Cambodia, Aeon will begin operating in Myanmar to "capture a dominant market position in the absence of rivals," a company executive said.
> 
> Shwe Taung Real Estate also released a statement by its CEO Sandar Htun on Tuesday. "We are excited to enter into this strategic joint venture with Aeon Mall to bring fresher and more innovative retail and lifestyle concepts to Myanmar," she said.
> 
> Shwe Taung is a major conglomerate in Myanmar, primarily engaged in real estate and construction and with a workforce of 6,800 as of 2018. It has operated six shopping centers in Myanmar since 1999, including the Junction City shopping complex that opened in central Yangon in 2017.
> 
> The group has also formed alliances with foreign businesses including Japan's Tokio Marine and Nichido Fire Insurance and Nippon Life Insurance.
> 
> The location for the new mall is in Dagon Seikkan, where Shwe Taung has been promoting new urban development since 2014. It is also near to the Thilawa Special Economic Zone.
> 
> In 2018, the Myanmar's government implemented a regulatory reforms allowing foreign companies to enter the retail and wholesale sectors in return for investment beyond set levels, paving the way for Aeon Mall's entry into the market. Siam Makro of Charoen Pokphand Group, a leading Thai conglomerate, opened Makro Myanmar, a warehouse-type supermarket, in Yangon in April.
> 
> Southeast Asia is a big contributor to Aeon's group earnings. With five facilities in Vietnam and two each in Cambodia and Indonesia, Aeon Mall logged an operating profit of 34.7 billion yen ($372.11 million) from them in the year ended in February, contributing to 15% of the group's profit. The figure was much larger than the 9 billion yen chalked up from its China operations.
> 
> In Japan's mature retail market, Aeon is shifting its strategic priority to refurbishing existing stores instead of opening of new outlets.
> 
> But the company is accelerating the establishment of new stores overseas. It plans to increase the number of outlets to 70 in China and other countries in the year through February 2026, from 30 at present.
> 
> Though an end to the novel coronavirus pandemic is not yet in sight, Yasutsugu Iwamura, president of Aeon Mall, said, "We will not change the plan."
> 
> The number of citizens infected with the new coronavirus in Myanmar -- about 350 -- is lower than in neighboring countries.
> 
> Modern retailers, such as supermarkets and shopping centers, are estimated to account for 10% to 20% of the retail industry in Myanmar currently. Research group Myanmar Survey Research said commercial facilities were in strong demand among young people and families seeking places of entertainment and relaxation.
> 
> The World Bank forecast that Myanmar's economic growth will slow to 0.5% in fiscal 2019 through September 2020, but will pick up to 7.2% in fiscal 2020.


Great.. seem not too bad. Ha ha


----------



## MINN

Artillery unit, officer combat uniform.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

Russian made earpiece, mask and gloves. Really good equipment relatively


----------



## TheEunch

Is it only for artillery officers though?


----------



## Wanchai

TheEunch said:


> Is it only for artillery officers though?


Yes, that needs to be answered.


----------



## MINN

TheEunch said:


> Is it only for artillery officers though?


This is for officers so there should be a version for other ranks as well.


----------



## Aung Zaya

*Myanmar attracts 5 bln USD foreign investment in 10 months*
Source: Xinhua| 2020-08-05 18:50:50|Editor: huaxia










A container ship is seen on the Yangon River in Yangon, Myanmar, Aug. 6, 2020. Myanmar has attracted foreign investment worth over five billion U.S. dollars in the first 10 months of present fiscal year (FY) 2019-2020, according to the Directorate of Investment and Company Administration (DICA). (Xinhua/U Aung)

YANGON, Aug. 5 (Xinhua) -- Myanmar has attracted foreign investment worth over five billion U.S. dollars in the first 10 months of present fiscal year (FY) 2019-2020, according to the Directorate of Investment and Company Administration (DICA).

Including the increased capital amount of investment by some existing investment businesses, over 4.9 billion U.S. dollars' foreign investment flowed in the country from Oct. 1, 2019 to July 31 this year, DICA's latest figures said on Tuesday.

Also, the country attracted foreign investment worth over 116.5 million U.S. dollars under the Special Economic Zone Law during the period.

Power, oil and gas, and manufacturing sectors attracted the most foreign investment.

Singapore, China and Thailand are top leading investors in Myanmar.

Regionally, the Yangon region attracts 60 percent of investment from both home and abroad, followed by the Mandalay region with 30 percent and the rest flowed into other regions and states.


----------



## Aung Zaya

MINN said:


> This is for officers so there should be a version for other ranks as well.


well. there may be also other ranks. but only some of these were taken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

I doubt we have the money to equip all troops with Ear protection, ballistic googles and masks.


----------



## MINN

International Army games are coming closer. I hope we do batter this year with the tanka.


----------



## tarpitz

Little Beast.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

list of projects in Myanmar project bank worth almost 20B in total. 
https://projectbank.gov.mm/en/activity-list/


----------



## TheEunch

That’s...a lot of solar power projects. So we are going at least 30-40% green energy in the next decade or so

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Myanmar trade volumes increase despite COVID-19
https://www.mmtimes.com/news/myanmar-trade-volumes-increase-despite-covid-19.html


----------



## TheEunch

We buy their jets but they train Islamist extremists in our country.

both China and Pakistan not to be wholly trusted. Use them for our own gain but be wary of what’s going on in the dark.

https://www.msn.com/en-in/news/world/pakistans-isi-training-terror-groups-in-myanmar/ar-BB180f4q


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Some dude edited the Burmese military page and included Myanmar and DPRK built equipments.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

When did Tatmadaw purchase Hwasong-5??

@Aung Zaya @MINN @tarpitz @Tagaung

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Buddhistforlife said:


> View attachment 661332
> 
> 
> View attachment 661333
> 
> 
> 
> Some dude edited the Burmese military page and included Myanmar and DPRK built equipments.


He is doing good work. Most of the equipment he added is not known outside of Myanmar.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MINN said:


> He is doing good work. Most of the equipment he added is not known outside of Myanmar.


But Hwasong-5. It is not even in the inventory. The editor mentioned a source which is doubtful.


----------



## Devilduck

Both of them will do anything to destabilize the western part for their benefit.
Anything that will block Indian's investment in the rakhine will be their priority.
Just look how paletwa area is infested with all sort of rebel pests.


TheEunch said:


> We buy their jets but they train Islamist extremists in our country.
> 
> both China and Pakistan not to be wholly trusted. Use them for our own gain but be wary of what’s going on in the dark.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-in/news/world/pakistans-isi-training-terror-groups-in-myanmar/ar-BB180f4q


----------



## Song Hong

No one else will sell you guys anything other than China.

Go beg your CIA asset Aung San Su Kyi and see what she can buy for you from white man.



TheEunch said:


> We buy their jets but they train Islamist extremists in our country.
> 
> both China and Pakistan not to be wholly trusted. Use them for our own gain but be wary of what’s going on in the dark.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-in/news/world/pakistans-isi-training-terror-groups-in-myanmar/ar-BB180f4q


----------



## TheEunch

Dont be too rash about it though. If and when the west becomes desperate enough to counter china then the situation might change unexpectedly. 

also Russians are white and they sell us all kind of stuff no?


----------



## Nike

Song Hong said:


> No one else will sell you guys anything other than China.
> 
> Go beg your CIA asset Aung San Su Kyi and see what she can buy for you from white man.



Myanmar lately bought stuff from India, Israel, Bulgaria and Belorussia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Song Hong

Nike said:


> Myanmar lately bought stuff from India, Israel, Bulgaria and Belorussia.



Everyone can buy Ak47 in peshawar. Your threshold is too low.


----------



## Microsoft

TheEunch said:


> We buy their jets but they train Islamist extremists in our country.
> 
> both China and Pakistan not to be wholly trusted. Use them for our own gain but be wary of what’s going on in the dark.
> 
> https://www.msn.com/en-in/news/world/pakistans-isi-training-terror-groups-in-myanmar/ar-BB180f4q




I would like to know why Pakistan is wasting resources on Myanmar.


----------



## Nike

Song Hong said:


> Everyone can buy Ak47 in peshawar. Your threshold is too low.



Lol, asked the Myanmar itself from where they get their armor, MLRS, AA Missiles, Submarine,Frigate armament and sensors suit lately

The most recent big purchase from China is the FTC 2000 aka JF17, but Myanmar at the same time bought Su 30. They started to realized dependence on China is not the good thing for them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Song Hong

Microsoft said:


> I would like to know why Pakistan is wasting resources on Myanmar.




The upper class of Pakistan are extremely secular and Richelieu-an.

Only the peasants believe in political Islam.


----------



## Song Hong

Nike said:


> Lol, asked the Myanmar itself from where they get their armor, MLRS, AA Missiles, Submarine,Frigate armament and sensors suit lately
> 
> The most recent big purchase from China is the FTC 2000 aka JF17, but Myanmar at the same time bought Su 30. They started to realized dependence on China is not the good thing for them



ok this time you are more right than me.

I do not want to go into details and argue nuances. Russia is not US.

JF17 and Su30 is a class over the rest.


----------



## Nike

When you are using Lux De Veritas id again @Song Hong ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Song Hong

Nike said:


> When you are using Lux De Veritas id again @Song Hong ?


----------



## LKJ86

Nike said:


> The most recent big purchase from China is the FTC 2000 aka JF17


FTC-2000 is not JF-17.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Microsoft

Song Hong said:


> The upper class of Pakistan are extremely secular and Richelieu-an.
> 
> Only the peasants believe in political Islam.



Maybe so but what does that have to do with this supposed isi training in Myanmar?


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Devilduck said:


> Both of them will do anything to destabilize the western part for their benefit.
> Anything that will block Indian's investment in the rakhine will be their priority.
> Just look how paletwa area is infested with all sort of rebel pests.


India is also no saint. Remember there is no friendship in international politics.


----------



## TheEunch

We gotta be friends with everyone but be wary of the knife that they hold behind their back.

also the SINO-US dispute is good for us IF we know how to exploit it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Song Hong

US hate Myanmar. She wants nothing more than dismembering your country.

Aung Sang Su Kyi was US agent.

Stupid Myanmar. Vote that bitch into power.



TheEunch said:


> We gotta be friends with everyone but be wary of the knife that they hold behind their back.
> 
> also the SINO-US dispute is good for us IF we know how to exploit it.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

TheEunch said:


> We gotta be friends with everyone but be wary of the knife that they hold behind their back.
> 
> also the SINO-US dispute is good for us IF we know how to exploit it.


Myanmar as a country is similar to North Korea geopolitically. 

Same US vs China and Russia conflict in Myanmar with Myanmar being closer to Russia and China.


----------



## Song Hong

If you guys never voted Aung Sang Suu Kyi in, there wont be any Rohingya problem.

The modern Rohingya crisis flared up in 2012, about 1-2 months Aung San Suu Kyi party won a landslide election victory. For decades, there has been only low level resistance in Arakan.

Aung San Suu Kyi became a Pyithu Hluttaw MP on 2nd May 2012, while her party won 43 of the 45 vacant seats.

Aung San Suu Kyi was almost certainly a CIA asset.


----------



## MINN

Song Hong said:


> No one else will sell you guys anything other than China.
> 
> Go beg your CIA asset Aung San Su Kyi and see what she can buy for you from white man.


there only 2 reason why we buy from China. first its cheap and second just for the sake of buying something from China so that we don't get on their bad side. We would rather have Russian equipment. just look at the submarine. Chinese subs are cheaper and they would sell it to us for a discount because its Myanmar but we went for the Russian Kilo.


----------



## Song Hong

MINN said:


> there only 2 reason why we buy from China. first its cheap and second just for the sake of buying something from China so that we don't get on their bad side. We would rather have Russian equipment. just look at the submarine. Chinese subs are cheaper and they would sell it to us for a discount because its Myanmar but we went for the Russian Kilo.




No one is stopping you guys getting all Russian. Just look at Vietnam.

Right after Aung Sang Suu Kyi was elected, there was a 180 degree shift in Myanmar, aligning everything to USA, and total rejection of China.

Then Myanmese congratulate themselves for being accepted into international community.

The outcome is, US treated Myanmar like a mad dog. US wanted nothing but a dead Myanmar.


----------



## vishwambhar

Buddhistforlife said:


> View attachment 661334
> 
> 
> 
> When did Tatmadaw purchase Hwasong-5??
> 
> @Aung Zaya @MINN @tarpitz @Tagaung



So much similarity in India Myanmar weapons such as Tangushka.... Is this Hwasong missile from NK is ballistic missile? what is the range?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

Song Hong said:


> No one is stopping you guys getting all Russian. Just look at Vietnam.
> 
> Right after Aung Sang Suu Kyi was elected, there was a 180 degree shift in Myanmar, aligning everything to USA, and total rejection of China.
> 
> Then Myanmese congratulate themselves for being accepted into international community.
> 
> The outcome is, US treated Myanmar like a mad dog. US wanted nothing but a dead Myanmar.


Man U must really hate the US and Daw ASSK huh?

truth is a lot of the messed up things have been going on since the era of the junta and you can’t just place all the blame on the current administration. The civilian government and the military are at odds and have different paths and agendas in mind. The overreaction by the military towards the ARSA attacks certainly did not help the current administration continue the trajectory set by the previous administration of breaking out of China’s orbit due to allegations of genocide (yes allegation because the world only seem to be interested in hearing one side of the story before passing judgement). The current crisis would continue even if it was the previous administration albeit much more confidential due to the fact that the military has an iron fist over information but we ended then the information would get out due to the fact most of the information was going out from the Bangladeshi side. However, it will not stop the international community from shunning us and pushing us back into china’s orbit.

Is DASSK a CIA asset? Maybe. I can’t give evidence she isn’t and neither can you that she is. Is the CIA trying to dismember our country? Prehaps. After all, Bangkok is the closest CIA HQ and a lot of arms flowing into myanmar early on from surpluses from Laos and Cambodia. But China is doing the same and apparently so is Pakistan.


----------



## Song Hong

Without Ne Win and Tatmadaw, there will be no Myanmar.

The earlier civilian government U Nu saw an almost break up of Myanmar until Ne Win single handedly unite every tribe with force.

As a result Arakan was mostly peaceful until the arrival of jinx ASSK.

Without Ne Win's struggle against insurgencies, you guys will break into 10 piece, far worse than the secession of Rohingya land.



TheEunch said:


> Man U must really hate the US and Daw ASSK huh?
> 
> truth is a lot of the messed up things have been going on since the era of the junta and you can’t just place all the blame on the current administration. The civilian government and the military are at odds and have different paths and agendas in mind. The overreaction by the military towards the ARSA attacks certainly did not help the current administration continue the trajectory set by the previous administration of breaking out of China’s orbit due to allegations of genocide (yes allegation because the world only seem to be interested in hearing one side of the story before passing judgement). The current crisis would continue even if it was the previous administration albeit much more confidential due to the fact that the military has an iron fist over information but we ended then the information would get out due to the fact most of the information was going out from the Bangladeshi side. However, it will not stop the international community from shunning us and pushing us back into china’s orbit.
> 
> Is DASSK a CIA asset? Maybe. I can’t give evidence she isn’t and neither can you that she is. Is the CIA trying to dismember our country? Prehaps. After all, Bangkok is the closest CIA HQ and a lot of arms flowing into myanmar early on from surpluses from Laos and Cambodia. But China is doing the same and apparently so is Pakistan.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

vishwambhar said:


> So much similarity in India Myanmar weapons such as Tangushka.... Is this Hwasong missile from NK is ballistic missile? what is the range?


Yes this is Hwasong from North Korea. The range of Hwasong 5 is 300 missile. Myanmar's another Hwasong 6 missile has range of 700 km.

As far as I have read somewhere Myanmar secretly brought Rodong 1 from North Korea which has range of 1500 plus km. In return Myanmar supplied rice to DPRK. Its just a rumour though no one knows what's the truth.


----------



## TheEunch

Song Hong said:


> Without Ne Win and Tatmadaw, there will be no Myanmar.
> 
> The earlier civilian government U Nu saw an almost break up of Myanmar until Ne Win single handedly unite every tribe with force.
> 
> As a result Arakan was mostly peaceful until the arrival of jinx ASSK.
> 
> Without Ne Win's struggle against insurgencies, you guys will break into 10 piece, far worse than the secession of Rohingya land.


Also without Ne Win’s policy of burmanization and brutality and refusal of honouring the Panglong agreement. Him casting away a free and fair democratic and federal system that was promised at independence for socialism. His crackpot despotism lead us to the murder of protesting students. He may have helped the government in the. 50s to 60s but he fucked it all up for the next half an century or maybe an century at the rate this is going with Long held animosities.


----------



## Song Hong

TheEunch said:


> Also without Ne Win’s policy of burmanization and brutality and refusal of honouring the Panglong agreement. Him casting away a free and fair democratic and federal system that was promised at independence for socialism. His crackpot despotism lead us to the murder of protesting students. He may have helped the government in the. 50s to 60s but he fucked it all up for the next half an century or maybe an century at the rate this is going with Long held animosities.



Panglong 1.0 allow all tribe to secede. And every single race in Myanmar hate Barmese--Kachin, Shan, Karen, Indians, Rohingyas, Wa....etc

It was Ne Win who threw the Panglong 1.0 under the table, suspend democracy, and move towards centralization.

Are you pro Panglong 1.0. Good. Then everyone got de jure confederalism. and next Myanmar will be Yugoslavia 2.0. You guys Barmese can go and cry.


----------



## TheEunch

Panglong 1.0 was literally a federal system that would have ensured that the ethnic minorities would have the ability to self govern while giving up the claims to secede. Then we gotta go **** it all up by attacking the minorities by throwing grenades into Churches and shit. 

it all started with the British’s divide and rule policies during colonial period with the minorities mostly favoured by the british. Before they came there were fractured kingdoms, yes. but it all under one big dynasty with a lot of the current ethnic identities not existing but people identifying with where they live or where they were born. British racial identification created the divide it is today. So yes, Panglong was the only hope we had back then of holding everything together.

The reason this divide became bigger is BECAUSE of that centralization efforts. It is well documented that because of the erasure of ethnic identity caused most of the ethnic youth that was integrating well into the Burmese culture revert to their old identities and be be rebellious towards the policies. If the junta didn’t go ahead with their mentality of only we can do it right then myanmar would have been in a better position now.

this is not so simple as CIA assets or ideological warfare, this date back way, way later to even before the colonial period. The only way to hold together the country now is not centralization by force by federalism due to the amount of ethnic groups there are. The question is to find the balance and it will take years to get there.


----------



## Song Hong

TheEunch said:


> Panglong 1.0 was literally a federal system that would have ensured that the ethnic minorities would have the ability to self govern while giving up the claims to secede. Then we gotta go **** it all up by attacking the minorities by throwing grenades into Churches and shit.
> 
> it all started with the British’s divide and rule policies during colonial period with the minorities mostly favoured by the british. Before they came there were fractured kingdoms, yes. but it all under one big dynasty with a lot of the current ethnic identities not existing but people identifying with where they live or where they were born. British racial identification created the divide it is today. So yes, Panglong was the only hope we had back then of holding everything together.
> 
> The reason this divide became bigger is BECAUSE of that centralization efforts. It is well documented that because of the erasure of ethnic identity caused most of the ethnic youth that was integrating well into the Burmese culture revert to their old identities and be be rebellious towards the policies. If the junta didn’t go ahead with their mentality of only we can do it right then myanmar would have been in a better position now.
> 
> this is not so simple as CIA assets or ideological warfare, this date back way, way later to even before the colonial period. The only way to hold together the country now is not centralization by force by federalism due to the amount of ethnic groups there are. The question is to find the balance and it will take years to get there.



Since centralization is a problem, democracy and federalism should be a cure. You ask Tatmadaw stop moving into Rohingya land or Kachin state.

The centralization cancer should be stop then. So every state should elect their warlords and central government has no say.

Next step is everyone will go independence, then join China.

It is not as if Barmese is neither sexy nor lovely.

China and Myanmar, sure people choose China.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Song Hong said:


> Panglong 1.0 allow all tribe to secede. And every single race in Myanmar hate Barmese--Kachin, Shan, Karen, Indians, Rohingyas, Wa....etc
> 
> It was Ne Win who threw the Panglong 1.0 under the table, suspend democracy, and move towards centralization.
> 
> Are you pro Panglong 1.0. Good. Then everyone got de jure confederalism. and next Myanmar will be Yugoslavia 2.0. You guys Barmese can go and cry.


Indians and Rohingyas are not indigenous to Myanmar. Rakhines, Kachina, Shans, Bamars are indigenous.

There is no question of giving Myanmar citizenship to Gurkha, Tamil migrants.


----------



## Song Hong

Buddhistforlife said:


> Indians and Rohingyas are not indigenous to Myanmar. Rakhines, Kachina, Shans, Bamars are indigenous.
> 
> There is no question of giving Myanmar citizenship to Gurkha, Tamil migrants.



U Nu democracy has failed and Myanmar almost break apart. Then came Ne Win.

Myanmese did not know what they want.

Democracy = decentralization.
Decentralization = succession 

Myanmar is not a monolithic country. It is a multi-racial country.

I have a lot of sympathy with Myanmar. But many of them do not know the outcome of democracy and failed to give the generals due credit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheEunch

Song Hong said:


> U Nu democracy has failed and Myanmar almost break apart. Then came Ne Win.
> 
> Myanmese did not know what they want.
> 
> Democracy = decentralization.
> Decentralization = succession
> 
> Myanmar is not a monolithic country. It is a multi-racial country.
> 
> I have a lot of sympathy with Myanmar. But many of them do not know the outcome of democracy and failed to give the generals due credit.


Well at these points...I completely agree. It is time we educate ourselves and take ahold of our own country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar Army Joint Chief of Staff and DDG of Defence Industries held meeting with Russian Deputy Minister of Defence in Moscow in the sideline of Army Games. It is also a follow up meeting after the CinC visit to Russia.
New acquisitions such as second batch of Su 30s, tanks and shore based AShMs are expected.
Myanmar Army tank crew, snipers and medical teams are also there to join Army Games.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

TheEunch said:


> Well at these points...I completely agree. It is time we educate ourselves and take ahold of our own country


Bro Myanmar does not need democracy. Tatmadaw is doing good work in maintaining the sovereignty of Myanmar and keeping the country united. 

Also Myanmar is in a vulnerable position with China and other wicked nations trying to exploit the country so military development should be Myanmar's first priority.


----------



## MINN

tarpitz said:


> Myanmar Army Joint Chief of Staff and DDG of Defence Industries held meeting with Russian Deputy Minister of Defence in Moscow in the sideline of Army Games. It is also a follow up meeting after the CinC visit to Russia.
> New acquisitions such as second batch of Su 30s, tanks and shore based AShMs are expected.
> Myanmar Army tank crew, snipers and medical teams are also there to join Army Games.
> View attachment 661753
> View attachment 661754
> View attachment 661755


Hope subs are coming too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MINN said:


> Hope subs are coming too.


Myanmar navy can purchase Amur class instead of Kilo class. Amur class is cheaper but good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

test fireing S-125. Vietnam.




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Don't the truth but video looks promising.

@Aung Zaya @MINN @tarpitz @Tagaung


----------



## MINN

International Army Games. Myanmar tank team. They did not have to translate for the interview with the Myanmar tank crew.
https://m.tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/content/20208181753-15ssH.html/player/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aung Zaya

Buddhistforlife said:


> Don't the truth but video looks promising.
> 
> @Aung Zaya @MINN @tarpitz @Tagaung


Just a fun boy's video. nothing more.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

tarpitz said:


> Myanmar Army Joint Chief of Staff and DDG of Defence Industries held meeting with Russian Deputy Minister of Defence in Moscow in the sideline of Army Games. It is also a follow up meeting after the CinC visit to Russia.
> New acquisitions such as second batch of Su 30s, tanks and shore based AShMs are expected.
> Myanmar Army tank crew, snipers and medical teams are also there to join Army Games.
> View attachment 661753
> View attachment 661754
> View attachment 661755


Myanmar seriously needs to replace some old Chinese tanks with T-90 Russian tanks.


----------



## TheEunch

So apparently we have new MRES. Looks abit like the Russian ones below but that could just be me reaching out of my ***. It looks more like a potato chip bag.

the thing is this things must go into issue and a constant supply is necessary to finally get rid of the wicker baskets shit


----------



## Buddhistforlife

TheEunch said:


> View attachment 662146
> 
> 
> So apparently we have new MRES. Looks abit like the Russian ones below but that could just be me reaching out of my ***. It looks more like a potato chip bag.
> 
> the thing is this things must go into issue and a constant supply is necessary to finally get rid of the wicker baskets shit
> 
> View attachment 662147


Beef? Seriously? Better replace it with mutton.


----------



## tarpitz

Buddhistforlife said:


> Myanmar seriously needs to replace some old Chinese tanks with T-90 Russian tanks.



Plans are underway.
But we don't need that much



MBT.
Only the central plain is ideal for large scale tanks operstions. 
That's is the reason for introducing wheeled tank destroyers like PTL 02 Assaulter. Its 105 mm APFSDS can destroy any medium tanks. It is also battle proven in our country.
The only problem with PTL 02 is that it cannot cross water. 
That's why Myanmar army has developed a new 105 mm light tank based on the chassis of MT LB fitted with the PTL 02 turret. 
The new light tank is the amphibious one and it is suitable to operate in Rakhine and the Delta region.


----------



## MINN

Buddhistforlife said:


> Beef? Seriously? Better replace it with mutton.


Even if we buy T-80 tanks it would number less then 300. Since we have no use for the tank to defend the border areas which are mountainous. They will only be needed If any invading army reaches the central plans. We are better off investing in lighter vehicles and ATMG or AT rockets.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MINN said:


> Even if we buy T-80 tanks it would number less then 300. Since we have no use for the tank to defend the border areas which are mountainous. They will only be needed If any invading army reaches the central plans. We are better off investing in lighter vehicles and ATMG or AT rockets.


Considering the geography and geopolitics of Myanmar, I will divide the weapons of Myanmar into two categories-, Conventional and Strategic weapons.

First, when talking about conventional weapons the very first thing which Tatmadaw must do is upgrade the small arms and the gears of soldiers. Remember Myanmar is fighting insurgents and so huge focus is required on the small arms and gears. Also the Myanmar land force is the backbone of the Tatmadaw and soldiers must have proper gear and arms particularly to fight in jungle areas and rough terrains.

Then the air force especially fighters, transport jets and helicopters will have to be modernized. This is because during fight against insurgents you need to transport soldiers so transport jets and helia are required. Then as Myanmar is surrounded by mountains you need to target strategic positions of enemies up in the higher altitudes so you need helicopters and fighter jets for that. Also as Bangladesh's port, naval and industrial bases are in bordering areas of Myanmar, air power can be used to target them effectively.

Last Naval power. Myanmar needs navy strength to protect its ports and industrial bases in the Rakhine state and in lower Myanmar.


Now coming to strategic weapons Myanmar in future will have to develop strategic ballistic missiles or will have to acquire weapons of mass destruction to an extent. Because Myanmar is a fragile state and regional and international powers like China, USA etc are backstabbing Myanmar and is exploiting the country. Also don't forget the Rohingya crisis which is additionally causing lot of hue and cry in the global arena. To maintain sovereignty Tatmadaw must acquire strategic weapons.

@MINN @Aung Zaya @tarpitz @Tagaung


----------



## MINN




----------



## MINN




----------



## MINN

Tavor




__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## TheEunch

MINN said:


> View attachment 662190
> View attachment 662191
> View attachment 662192
> View attachment 662193
> View attachment 662194
> View attachment 662195


Russian equipment for our troops confirmed?


----------



## MINN

TheEunch said:


> Russian equipment for our troops confirmed?


No, but looking promising since the head of DI is also there.


----------



## MINN

More pictures of the MRE.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MINN said:


> More pictures of the MRE.
> View attachment 662491
> View attachment 662492
> View attachment 662493


Accha why does Myanmar army use T-72 in each and every army games?


----------



## TheEunch

Maybe because we are the most familiar with that model and perform our best with it. The Chinese brought their own tanks for that reason i think


----------



## tarpitz

Buddhistforlife said:


> Accha why does Myanmar army use T-72 in each and every army games?



You can bring your own tanks otherwise you have to use T72B3M provided by the host country Rusdia.
This year except for China's own Type 96B tanks and Belarus's own upgraded version of T-72 main battle tanks, all the other 14 participating countries are going to use Russian-made T-72B3 tanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

Wait so if Singapore and Indonesia participated, they can bring their big cats down to the games is that it?


----------



## MINN

Myanmar Army canned food ration. bamboo shoot and beans.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wanchai

Myanmar and Japan are now agreed to fly even in this Covid period for more economic co-operation. This agreement was made during the visit to Myanmar by Japanese foreign minister Motegi Toshimitsu.


----------



## Wanchai

Did Myanmar really order 4 subs from Russia? Are those Kilos under construction in Russia are for Myanmar?? Or just Thais want to justify their 2 subs purchase from China??


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *Rare Earth Reserves As Rule Of Thumb*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myanmar Defence Forum
> 
> 
> Look at these criminals have done to a little girl. Bangladesh Army Accused of raping a 12 year old Rohingya girl. https://www.thestar.com.my/news/nation/2019/10/04/bangladeshi-army-accused-of-gang-raping-12-year-old-rohingya-girl
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk









*First Look At The First Burmese Space Launcher*

It was suspected that this would be leaked, the way all nations do, including Japan, Iran, China and North Korea.

As the first satellite developed by Burma, is about to launched by Japan, it was the logical procedure to leak some details about the following but still unofficial next steps!

The next steps being, and according to my previous predictions:
• 1. An indigenous space launcher
• 2. A manned space launcher
• 3. A manned spacecraft

We got all of them in one interview! Therefore confirming *ALL* my previous analyses and assessments!

This practice reminds one of the Iranian Safir-4 satellite launcher (Soroush) wind tunnel test model, that was also leaked in 2017 during an interview. 





http://ipic.su/7yt8fO.jpg ; http://gallery.military.ir/albums/userpics/10314/1_28229~8.jpg ; http://www.military.ir/forums/topic/22141-مسیر-توسعه-فناوری‌های-فضایی-در-کشور-ما-چگونه-خو/page-28 ; http://www.military.ir/forums/topic...مه-فضایی-ایران/?do=findComment&comment=507373
▲ 1. Screen capture of a 2017 Iranian Wind Tunnel Model of a New Heavy Space Launcher, from Iranian Space Research Institute. The first stage core booster has also four new strap-on boosters, and a new second stage of 3.5 meters diameter. 


The first screen grab, from a 14th August 2020 video shows what resembles no other known space launchers, though very conservative and conventional in its design, made of seemingly two stages of the same diameter. 

The first ever image captured from an unknown Burmese space rocket, during an official interview with Dr Kyi Thwin, President of the Myanmar Aerospace Engineering University:





https://archive.is/i9nRN/662cd5fb67441ef2dd975f4e88054ae50b7508b6.jpg ; https://archive.is/i9nRN/2a46d15377e23491ae21f172b29073c074595e2d/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200827233351/https://i.imgur.com/UONoFV8.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200821235952/https://www.afpbb.com/articles/-/3299040 ; https://archive.vn/dkCFC 
▲ 2. The first ever image captured from an unknown Burmese space rocket. 

And the larger picture, showing both a manned spacecraft (simply a scale model of the Chinese Shenzhou) and a manned space launcher (the Chinese CZ-2F). 

Note that a third satellite launcher shows similar strap-on boosters but slimmer and pehaps more than 4 without certainty due to the the poor quality of the video. And similarly enclosed in a protective glass container like its Iranian Safir-4 SLV counterpart! 





https://archive.vn/4Zkz4/a2cc5ecdbc08e959075c3e8aa26a2794a7759852.jpg ; https://archive.vn/4Zkz4/ba9646456e65df03853e0fa04cbfb6d5cd5b7ae0/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200827233521/https://i.imgur.com/KAYt5Bl.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200821235952/https://www.afpbb.com/articles/-/3299040 ; https://archive.vn/dkCFC 
▲ 4. And the larger picture, showing both a manned spacecraft (simply a scale model of the Chinese Shenzhou) and a manned space launcher (the Chinese CZ-2F). 

To choose the Shenzhou spacecraft and CZ-2F manned launcher instead of the vintage Cold War era Viking Rus' Soyuz and Semyorka manned launcher, or even worse the most shoddy and untested Hindu Gaganyaan crewed orbital spacecraft and the not even man-rated GSLV Mk III launcher, testifies of the level of thrust and friendship between the Tatmadaw and the Chinese leadership, seen in Naypyidaw as an eternal role model to follow, and cemented as Paukphaw brothers with a genuine friendship based on millenia of peaceful cohabitation, and shared common cherished value like tea culture, jade and fireworks, or buddhist compassion. 

Something that is so rare is today's world were one is so quicky backstabbed once having its back turned!

And unlike the one that someone could developed with the most untrustworthy ethnic Europeans, as unholy stop gap measure as it could be, to say the least. 

But this makes Burma the second nation to study and follow the path of China's space program, after North Korea.

Congratulations again bro! As this winning strategy can only be crowned with success! 

May Buddha's Compassion go with you!









 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1298812729730490368https://twitter.com/afpbbcom/status/1298812729730490368
ミャンマー、アジア諸国の超小型衛星群打ち上げ計画に参加
4:41 AM · Aug 27, 2020·Twitter Media Studio

Full translation of the original article:

*Subtitles: Participation in micro satellite group launch plans for Myanmar and Asian countries*

August 14, 2020 8:00 Origin: Myanmar [Myanmar Japan Asia/Oceania]


[August 14, AFP] Preparations are underway for the launch of a satellite for the first time in Myanmar's history. It shows the intention of participating in "unexpected" joint development plans between emerging space developing countries.

In the space program in which micro satellites cooperate with each other, which is being developed by nine countries in Asia, follow-up surveys of typhoons, seismic activities, water currents, etc., and data collection of land use, crop growth, epidemics, etc. It is expected to be possible.

This is the first space project for Myanmar, which has the slowest economic development of the consortium (joint R&D entity) in which the Philippines, Vietnam, Indonesia, etc. participate.

The benefits of observing the global environment from space are worth the enormous cost Myanmar spends, says Kyi Thwin, president of Myanmar Aerospace Engineering University.

"If you develop your own satellites in your own country, it will be simply cheaper," said Twin, who responded to the AFP interview at a university near Meiktila, a city in central Myanmar. He said that he would be “helpful”.

Even so, the “orbit” where Myanmar is still not the same as that of a large space development country. The university building, which Mr. Twin responded to interviews, has the shape of a space shuttle, but the budget is not enough to repair the damaged part at the top (part of the shuttle's nose). It's

However, due to technological progress and the spirit of cooperation, it is certain that the launch of artificial satellites will no longer be limited to large countries such as the United States, Russia, and China.

Yukihiro Takahashi of Hokkaido University, one of the two research institutes in Japan that is leading the joint development plan, took Nigeria as an example and said that the country is a world of cheap production of satellite technology. Point out that it is a strategic base.

The purpose of the plan is to launch about 5 micro-satellites every year and finally control about 50 orbital satellites with a consortium. Each microsatellite weighs less than 100 kilograms and has a life of 5 years.

First cost of Myanmar is 16 million dollars (about 1.7 billion yen), which is not astronomically expensive. Compared to the conventional satellite launch cost of 100 million dollars (about 10.5 billion yen), it is about a fraction.

The launch is expected to be conducted overseas, but Myanmar is planning to establish its own ground control center and cooperate with the Japanese control center.

Mr. Takahashi told AFP, “Myanmar must be one of the major players,” and Malaysia, Thailand, Bangladesh, Mongolia and others are expected to join the team at a later date.

According to Mr. Takahashi, the camera used in the satellite operation plan will have the highest performance in space and will be able to take images almost continuously. This image data is converted into a 3D (three-dimensional) model of a typhoon or disaster area.

Also, changes in land use from urban development to deforestation and illegal mining can be tracked and investigated by satellites.

■Coronavirus stands up

⑦ Seven aerospace engineers, the first from Myanmar, have already finished packing a few months ago and are ready to go to Japan at any time to proceed with satellite development work.

However, the engineers' travel plans are still pending because of the border closure due to the new coronavirus. Myanmar's first launch is scheduled for early 2021, so the time remaining is not long.

Nonetheless, one engineer, Thu Thu Aung (40), who attended the recent briefing session while maintaining a physical distance from others, was thrilled to be able to participate in this project. I was told.

"Sending artificial satellites into outer space from Myanmar and from our university is our dream"

The video was taken in June, partly provided by Myanmar Aerospace Engineering University. (c)AFP/Richard SARGENT / Su Myat MON











字幕：ミャンマー、アジア諸国の超小型衛星群打ち上げ計画に参加


【8月14日 AFP】ミャンマーで同国史上初となる人工衛星の打ち上げ準備が進められている。




web.archive.org




https://www.afpbb.com/articles/-/3299040?page=2


https://archive.vn/dkCFC

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MINN

What is this? This is used by presidential guards.


----------



## NEKONEKO

MINN said:


> What is this? This is used by presidential guards.
> View attachment 664845


Anti drone gun I believe.


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar tank crews doing great job at the International Army Games in Russia.





View attachment 665013

View attachment 665014


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *First Look At The First Burmese Space Launcher*



*Characteristics Of The First Burmese Space Launcher*


What can we tell from the future Burmese space launcher based on available internet open source informations?

• So far, Burma in conducting research on liquid propellant rocket

Design and Simulation of Liquid Propellant Rocket Injector








(PDF) Design and Simulation of Liquid Propellant Rocket Injector


PDF | On Jan 1, 2015, Aung Myo Thu published Design and Simulation of Liquid Propellant Rocket Injector | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




web.archive.org






https://archive.vn/bkwTT







https://archive.vn/q6VRV/1e46c4e77252de43691c8b1104519ef0d95b4af0.gif ; https://archive.vn/q6VRV/0588a0b320c2e493229a33f2182e3411a7f692e3/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200829215121/https://maeu.edu.mm/images/fee-lab/Untitled-3.gif ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190926220325/https://maeu.edu.mm/ss ; https://archive.is/G5lzM 
▲ 1. Combustion Simulation of Liquid Propellant Rocket Engine, MAEU Fluid Energy and Environmental Engineering Lab. 

• As propellants, Keolox that is kerosene and liquid oxygen has been investigated

Simulation of Kerosene-O2 Combustion Flow in Liquid Rocket Combustion Chamber








(PDF) Simulation of Kerosene-O2 Combustion Flow in Liquid Rocket Combustion Chamber


PDF | On Jan 1, 2015, Aung Myo Thu published Simulation of Kerosene-O2 Combustion Flow in Liquid Rocket Combustion Chamber | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




web.archive.org






https://archive.vn/ZfNDy



• Also solid propellant is being investigated

Testing the Physical and Mechanical Properties of Epoxy-Based Solid Rocket Propellant








Journal Abstracts, JASTI 2020 - MAEU | Myanmar Aerospace Engineering University


Myanmar Aerospace Engineering University Journal of Aerospace, Science, Technology and Innovation (JASTI) &...




web.archive.org






https://archive.vn/wTVA0



• The use of ion thruster is considered for GEO satellite
Spacecraft Power System Design Based on Ion-Thruster of Electric Propulsion








Journal Abstracts, JASTI 2020 - MAEU | Myanmar Aerospace Engineering University


Myanmar Aerospace Engineering University Journal of Aerospace, Science, Technology and Innovation (JASTI) &...




web.archive.org






https://archive.vn/wTVA0



• Dr.Aung Ko Wynn who is Head of Department (2011-Until Now) of the Myanmar Aerospace Engineering University Department of Space Systems Engineering, was educated in China with a M.E in Fluid Mechanics and Ph.D in Flight Vehicles Design






Department of Space Systems Engineering







web.archive.org






https://archive.is/G5lzM



In short, the first Burmese satellite carrier should be comparable to the 2 stages Korean KSLV, burning LOX/Kerosene, and with comparatively very large stage separation solid rockets, and solid propellant ullage rockets as seen in the leaked video footage. 

But the Burmese rocket might probably have a lower payload capacity, because the 'larger separation solid rockets' might be an indication that in fact, instead of the solid rockets being larger, it is the diameter of the core booster that is smaller than the KSLV. In this case, the diameter should be smaller than 3 meters. Exactly what we expected for any nation testing its first ever space launcher (diameter between 1 to 2.5 meters).

Unlike the KSLV, the Burmese rocket's payload fairing is of the same diameter to the two rocket stages.

The length to diameter ratio called slenderness ratio seems to be smaller than the KSLV, meaning that the Burmese rocket looks thicker but sturdier.

Finally, the GEO belt is a long term goal for the Tatmadaw's space activities. But for the first launches, an due to the geographic situation of Burma, launching south-westward, toward the Bay of Bengal and Indian Ocean seems the most prudent, in order to avoid rocket debris falling over foreign nation territories, that is toward a Polar Orbit (SSO).

Tracking and telemetry would be made easier with well positioned ships in the Indian Ocean. At a later stage, search and rescue vessel (SAR) could be positioned in supporting suborbital manned space launches.

Congratulations again bro! As this winning strategy can only be crowned with success!

May Buddha's Compassion go with you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Myanmar is participating in the kavkaz 2020 military exercises in Russia.


https://www.financialexpress.com/defence/india-to-participate-in-mega-war-game-in-russia-next-month/2065082/




https://eng.mil.ru/en/news_page/country/more.htm?id=12309663@egNews&_print=true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Here an update of the previous post, as no reedit can be done past the 24 hours limit.




Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *First Look At The First Burmese Space Launcher*



*Characteristics Of The First Burmese Space Launcher*


What do we know about the future Burmese space launcher based on available internet open source informations?

• So far, Burma in conducting research on liquid propellant rocket

Design and Simulation of Liquid Propellant Rocket Injector








(PDF) Design and Simulation of Liquid Propellant Rocket Injector


PDF | On Jan 1, 2015, Aung Myo Thu published Design and Simulation of Liquid Propellant Rocket Injector | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




web.archive.org






https://archive.vn/bkwTT







https://archive.vn/q6VRV/1e46c4e77252de43691c8b1104519ef0d95b4af0.gif ; https://archive.vn/q6VRV/0588a0b320c2e493229a33f2182e3411a7f692e3/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200829215121/https://maeu.edu.mm/images/fee-lab/Untitled-3.gif ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190926220325/https://maeu.edu.mm/ss ; https://archive.is/G5lzM 
▲ 1. Combustion Simulation of Liquid Propellant Rocket Engine, MAEU Fluid Energy and Environmental Engineering Lab. 

• As propellants, Kerolox that is the combination of kerosene and liquid oxygen has been investigated

Simulation of Kerosene-O2 Combustion Flow in Liquid Rocket Combustion Chamber








(PDF) Simulation of Kerosene-O2 Combustion Flow in Liquid Rocket Combustion Chamber


PDF | On Jan 1, 2015, Aung Myo Thu published Simulation of Kerosene-O2 Combustion Flow in Liquid Rocket Combustion Chamber | Find, read and cite all the research you need on ResearchGate




web.archive.org






https://archive.vn/ZfNDy



• Also solid propellant is being investigated

Testing the Physical and Mechanical Properties of Epoxy-Based Solid Rocket Propellant








Journal Abstracts, JASTI 2020 - MAEU | Myanmar Aerospace Engineering University


Myanmar Aerospace Engineering University Journal of Aerospace, Science, Technology and Innovation (JASTI) &...




web.archive.org






https://archive.vn/wTVA0



• The use of ion thruster is envisaged for GEO satellite
Spacecraft Power System Design Based on Ion-Thruster of Electric Propulsion








Journal Abstracts, JASTI 2020 - MAEU | Myanmar Aerospace Engineering University


Myanmar Aerospace Engineering University Journal of Aerospace, Science, Technology and Innovation (JASTI) &...




web.archive.org






https://archive.vn/wTVA0



• Dr.Aung Ko Wynn who is Head of Department (2011-Until Now) of the Myanmar Aerospace Engineering University Department of Space Systems Engineering, was educated in China with a M.E in Fluid Mechanics and Ph.D in Flight Vehicles Design






Department of Space Systems Engineering







web.archive.org






https://archive.is/G5lzM



In short, the first Burmese satellite carrier should be comparable in shape but not in performance to the 2 stages Korean KSLV-s, burning a mixture of LOX/Kerosene, and with comparatively very large stage separation solid rockets, and solid propellant ullage rockets as seen in the leaked video footage. 

But the Burmese rocket might probably have a lower payload capacity, because the 'larger separation solid rockets' might be an indication that in fact, instead of the solid rockets being larger, it is the diameter of the core booster that is smaller than the KSLV-s. In this case, the diameter should be smaller than 2.6 meters. Exactly what we expected for any nation testing its first ever space launcher (diameter between 1 to 2 meters).

Like the KSLV-s, the Burmese rocket's payload fairing is of the same diameter to the rocket's second stage.

The diameter of the second stage seems also slightly smaller than that of the first stage. That difference is less pronounced than between the KSLV-s' 1st and 2nd stages.

The length to diameter ratio called slenderness ratio seems to be smaller than the KSLV-s, meaning that the Burmese rocket looks thicker but sturdier. But the poor quality and limited field of view makes this difficult to assess.

• About a slenderness ratio of 4 for the second stage including the payload fairing
• No less than a slenderness ratio of 4 for the first stage due to the limited field of view of the image

The fairing nosecone's angle is more pronounced than that of the KSLV-s.

An interstage skirt connects the two stages, with several separation and ullage solid propellant rockets attached to it.

No hint at the possible number of main engines, nor the type of roll and attitude control system. That is no clue about whether it uses jet vanes or gimballed engines.

No aerodynamic planar or grid fins can be seen.





https://archive.is/sW25a/f47e471f92aae1d39f860ade39a633b23966fd9a.jpg ; https://archive.is/sW25a/15811b6c8507fd4c38b2cfb2efccf3507aa8b7ae/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200901070318/https://i.imgur.com/nppVrzd.jpg 
▲ 1. Artistic representation of the first Burmese Space Launcher. 2020. 

What a long way since these first 13th century traditional bamboo rockets!





https://archive.is/AkPSc/4d559610566d5a89fd7678f951cd8f0713ef1f49.jpg ; https://archive.is/AkPSc/5ae3d180d10fc11b9043550ad473c886ada21dc6/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200831.../83393f30e924b8994da42d7d63061d950b7bf6d9.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200831054610/https://tieba.baidu.com/p/5957774508?red_tag=2077305079 ; https://archive.vn/LvnVt 
▲ 2. Traditional 13th century Pa'O rocket, with range up to 10 km (6 miles) during the pwe lu-phaing (Fire Rocket Festival), celebrated from April to July. 
The Pa'O settled in the Thaton region of present-day Myanmar around 1000 B.C. 缅甸勃欧人放火箭/高升图. 

Finally, the GEO belt is a long term goal for the Tatmadaw's space activities. But for the first launches, an due to the geographic situation of Burma, launching south-westward to a Polar Orbit (SSO), and toward the Bay of Bengal and Indian Ocean seems the most prudent option, in order to avoid rocket debris falling over foreign nation's territories.

Tracking and telemetry would be made easier with well positioned ships in the Indian Ocean. At a later stage, search and rescue vessel (SAR) could be positioned there in supporting suborbital manned space missions.


Did the Tatmadaw start from scratch? Or did it wisely collect and try to reverse engineer the fallen rocket engines and stages of the Chinese launchers heading to the Indian Ocean on a Sun Synchronous Orbit (SSO) mission?

If so then the Tatmadaw could well end up first among the ASEAN nations in the aerospace endeavour. 

Indeed, what could power the first Burmese rocket is possibly a 75 tonnes thrust engine! That is light years ahead of any ASEAN competitor! By clustering four such hypothetical engines, the second Burmese space rocket could already send a man into space!

Look no further, the following image speaks for itself.

The CZ-7 (Chang Zheng-7, or Long March-7) is the medium-lift member of China’s next generation launch vehicles based on several common rocket engines using environmentally friendly kerosene and cryogenic propellants. The CZ-7 is expected to become China’s workhorse launcher, intended to deliver manned spacecrafts into Earth orbit!

What a message from the Tatmadaw about its manned space ambitions!





https://archive.vn/hUYPw/c1c66641bc15f25a82d9b1f0d123acfb3ae56d0e.jpg ; https://archive.vn/hUYPw/c1f0f73e8ecdb890252b0cf3ec1c6046ab447e3f/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200901...tes/default/files/articles/201986 Myanmar.jpg ; http://www.mhwmm.com/ch/NewsView.asp?ID=39693 
▲ 3. The green peacock and the dragon are indeed true pauk-phaw brothers born from the same womb.

The green peacock and the dragon are indeed true pauk-phaw brothers born from the same womb, that has allowed millennia of brotherly friendship and peaceful coexistence, something quite unique in the annals of history.

Therefore, Burma is after North Korea, the second nation to study and follow the path of China's space program.

Congratulations again bro! As this winning strategy can only be crowned with success! 

May Buddha's Compassion go with you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar reaches final after defeating Vietnam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

tarpitz said:


> Myanmar reaches final after defeating Vietnam.
> View attachment 665878
> View attachment 665879
> View attachment 665880


Final vs whom?


----------



## MINN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

So I found out the Russian company Ars arma produces 1:1 Crye precision products and is contracted to equip FSB units primarily the FSB Alpha.

So I was wondering how hard it is for DI to either contract or buy equipment off ars arma for our troops, mainly the SOTF and seals. https://www.arsarma.ru/catalog/bronezhilety/

I also in my opinion believe the the LID battalions should be retrained to a higher standard and equipped with at least tier two to tier three equipment like the US rangers of the Philippines Light Reaction Regiments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Song Hong

Myanmar pro US political party just written to US, complaining that they have not received the promised USD 46 million remuneration, for sabotaging Myanmese state.

I speculate Aung Sang Su Kyi in one point of time, must have been paid hundreds of millions by CIA, to destroy Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## MINN

UMS Mottma


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Any new photos of JF-17 Thunders with MAF? Is it still only 5 aircraft with MAF since around 2017/2018?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

Song Hong said:


> Myanmar pro US political party just written to US, complaining that they have not received the promised USD 46 million remuneration, for sabotaging Myanmese state.
> 
> I speculate Aung Sang Su Kyi in one point of time, must have been paid hundreds of millions by CIA, to destroy Myanmar.
> 
> 
> View attachment 667878



i doubt if she is getting millions of dollar, the bookkeeping would be this obvious. Even though the UEC denied receiving funding from the US, it was barred from observing this years election due to that singular reason of foreign funding.

might it not be reasonable that they are denying the allegations to cover their own asses. Not only that, the amount is not given solely to the UEC but other civil societies and parties, whom have not denied that they have received funding.

furthermore, the parties that have sent the open letter, namely the USDP and NNDP have often times proven to be somewhat incompetent in campaigning against the ruling party.

example, USDP tried to justify the law that bars any one that is not of the Buddhist faith or have foreign spouses from being president by citing that the US constitution also bars a non Christian candidate from being president which was swiftly and harshly rebuked by the US embassy.

both parties have a majority of ex-military candidates and often times the military, or more specifically, the ministry of defence, home affairs and the interior have proven to be not so sharp the handling of public relations. Example, the police’s obvious violation of the child protective law in the Victoria child rape case in Naypyidaw by releasing the victim’s name and family details even though it is prohibited by law makes this open letter...not taken so seriously by the general public in myanmar.

TLDR, I wouldn’t think too much about it because if there is some back dealing going on...we will never know about it until the CIA declassify files 50 years from now. Or if it is not the CIA...we may never know about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## polanski

MAF to fly Su-30SM2 with a new engine: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/09/09/maf-to-fly-su-30sm2-with-a-new-engine/

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

Pakistan Space Agency said:


> Any new photos of JF-17 Thunders with MAF? Is it still only 5 aircraft with MAF since around 2017/2018?


so far we already received up 8 Aircraft bro

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Aung Zaya said:


> so far we already received up 8 Aircraft bro



I have seen photos of:
17-01, 17-02, 17-03, 17-04 and 17-07B.

Do have pics of the 5th, 6th and the 8th aircraft?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

The Army raining RPGs on AA camp.




__ https://www.facebook.com/100040537447794/posts/357363568958222


----------



## TheEunch

Is there any more combat footage lying around?


----------



## MINN

Myanmar is participating in the Caucasus 2020 military drills in Russia. 


https://tass.com/defense/1199233


----------



## MINN

Caucasus 2020 begins Today. Along with Russia, military units from Armenia, Belarus, China, Myanmar and Pakistan will be involved in the exercises. 
https://tass.com/defense/1202901




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=3366823480044949

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farooqbhai007

Any pics of Myanmar's new radars that were acquired recently like YLC-2V & Vostok radar


----------



## MINN

farooqbhai007 said:


> Any pics of Myanmar's new radars that were acquired recently like YLC-2V & Vostok radar


we won't see those until there an military parade.


----------



## MINN

Guys, I heard that an Antonov 124 landed in Mandalay international recently could it be the Su 30s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

*Myanmar Army EE 9 and BTR 3U test driving in Mon State.*


----------



## farooqbhai007

Vostok is already operational for years , they won't show it in a parade.


----------



## MINN

I was looking through the old news clips and I realized that back in late 2019 the commander in chief went to Russia and had a demonstration of armored vehicles. and at that demonstration, there were 3 types a
BRDM 2, BTR82, and an Armored recovery vehicle. out of the three, the BRDM arrived in Myanmar earlier this year. so does that mean we are also getting the BTR82 and armored recovery vehicle for it?
in this video includes the part of the trip with the demonstration at 09:56.


----------



## Song Hong

I want to ask the Myanmese opinion about Myitsone dam. You guys agree or not agree?


----------



## tarpitz

Song Hong said:


> I want to ask the Myanmese opinion about Myitsone dam. You guys agree or not agree?



Partially agree.
We need a mega dam like Myitsone but not in the place where the mighty river Ayerwaddy originated.


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar Army in Caucasus 2020 military exercise.


----------



## MINN

tarpitz said:


> Myanmar Army in Caucasus 2020 military exercise.
> View attachment 672263
> View attachment 672264
> View attachment 672265


why are we not carrying guns?


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Buddhistforlife said:


> Jun 24, 2020
> 
> Speaking of Aung San Suu Kyi, is it true that North Korea still keeps military ties with Burma? DPRK is known to sell ballistic missiles to Burma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Korea Defence Forum
> 
> 
> According to recent satellite imagery taken on 5th April 2020, North Korea has conducted the first solid-propellant [Pukguksong-4] intercontinental ballistic missile cold-launch test in which the missile is expelled by gas and the rocket engine ignited after the missile clears the tube. First...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk





Buddhistforlife said:


> Jul 11, 2020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it true?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> North Korea Defence Forum
> 
> 
> According to recent satellite imagery taken on 5th April 2020, North Korea has conducted the first solid-propellant [Pukguksong-4] intercontinental ballistic missile cold-launch test in which the missile is expelled by gas and the rocket engine ignited after the missile clears the tube. First...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk



After 2 months of analysis, here the clarification:

Before any cooperation in the field of ballistic missile technologies could be conceived, this should be a win-win situation for both parties.

The gains should exceed several folds the risk exposure, such as more diplomatic rows and international sanctions. Politically, any leaders would have to survive with an increased loyalty from his fellow ministers, politicians from all sides, opposition included, and increased popular support from the masses.

1. Therefore what could Burma offer to the DPRK that is worth more than hard currency?

2. What could the DPRK offer the Tatmadaw in exchange?

*1. The Tatmadaw's Godsend Solid Rocket Tech*



rapster88 said:


> Sep 24, 2019
> 
> Not sure how much we can reverse engineer out of a scrap but falling into our land shouldn’t have happened in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myanmar Defence Forum
> 
> 
> No. I don't use Wikipedia for defense research. Myanmar buying SY400 was mentioned in many articles and journals. Not just one article. Sorry, I meant the part you said it was not in the current inventory and I was saying the inventory is not accurate. So it might be or might not be already bought.
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk




From time to time, China is launching solid propellant rocket to a Sun Synchronous Orbit (SSO) from Jiuquan Space Launch Center, causing spent rocket stage to fall over Burmese territory.

We already speculated last year on 23rd September 2019, that fallen CZ-11 rocket stage were being carried away probably to some military research institute for reverse engineering purpose.





https://archive.is/dXg2k/a9a9f3a9623ff8436a328f527e131d4605923cf8.jpg ; https://archive.is/dXg2k/76f7214767f0f811fecc293b1ae6e6fed13dee22/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190923060227/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EE7Nr0VWsAA_-p5.jpg 
▲ 1. CZ-11 rocket stage retrieved.





https://archive.fo/HLfus/0fbc139b21aa808273851303447291f43b462445.jpg ; https://archive.fo/HLfus/c74a9294ecc4b4d46d8347c52a647726cbb4f1c4/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20190923060317/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EE7Nr0nXoAA_RDC.jpg 
▲ 2. Part of the CZ-11 rocket stage.

It is obvious that such advanced technologies could not be of immediate use for a first timer such as Burma. 

It is the ultimate level in solid propellant engines. 

But for North Korea, it is exactly the final stage in the development of its nuclear deterrence: a last 2 meters diameter solid propellant ICBM with 10'000 km range able to carry 10 MIRVs warheads.

No wonder, as the CZ-11 SLV is derived from the Chinese DF-41 ICBM, to date the most powerful in the PLA's inventory.

You can bet that the DPRK would take the highest risks and pay the highest price to have one of this. Previously, the 80 tons-force Peaktusan-1 engine used in the liquid propellant Hwasong-15 ICBM was said to be the fruition of 20 years of reverse engineering, based on a single retrieved Russian Glushko RD-250 engine.

*2. The DPRK Space Expertise*

For the beginner that the Tatmadaw is in the field of space rocket, any assistance might be useful.

We know that computer software for the guidance of ballistic missiles were sold to other “international entities”:



> 10:06PM December 17, 2017
> 
> The AFP allege the man was generating income for Pyongyang by brokering the sale of computer software for the guidance of ballistic missiles to other “international entities”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NoCookies | The Australian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theaustralian.com.au



And that sale of missiles and missile technology have been reported:



> *Australian man accused of trying to sell North Korean missiles overseas refused bail *
> 
> Fri 18 Oct 2019 09.12 BST
> 
> Choi Han Chan, 60, is the first person ever charged under Australia’s Weapons of Mass Destruction (Prevention of Proliferation) Act.
> 
> He has been charged with offences under the Charter of the United Nations Act and the Autonomous Sanctions Act, as well as the Weapons of Mass Destruction Act. The maximum penalty for these offences is 10 years’ imprisonment.
> 
> 
> Choi described himself as North Korea’s “international commerce” liaison, working on behalf of the highest echelons of the DPRK government.
> 
> “I am a recognised strategist that has favour with *Kim Jong Un*,” he wrote.
> 
> The police allegations state that in late 2017 Choi brokered the sale of missiles and missile technology with a Taiwanese contact. They also state that he negotiated to send experts to the contact to help operate the technology. But the alleged deal was disrupted by his arrest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Australian man accused of trying to sell North Korean missiles overseas refused bail
> 
> 
> Sydney man Choi Han Chan allegedly used blackmarket contacts to broker deals in coal and iron, but also in weapons technology
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com



From the image released of the first Burmese Space Rocket, similarities in the design could indicate some sort of North Korean assistance.

The Burmese separation and acceleration solid propellant rockets, found at the level of the interstage skirt and top end of the first stage present some analogies with that of the Unha-3 space launcher:





https://archive.is/DAjJr/3df72460c766095544938e7213c7c43ab36aaa6d.jpg ; https://archive.is/DAjJr/eb9dd99cfbb62e9fa88b85f250abb25a6ccdd3a4/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200922221347/https://i.imgur.com/wo7ZVcI.jpg 
▲ 3. From left to Right: Unha-3's separation rockets without covers, Unha-3 separation rockets with cover, Burma's wind tunnel model space rocket image from video, Burma's space rocket CGI model. 

*3. The Manned Space Race*

The final question is can the Tatmadaw send a manned spacecraft into a suborbital spaceflight before India, the most dangerous contender for the 5th place as a manned spacefaring nation?

That means before 2025, and by using only the first Burmese space launcher.

Below the solution, provided the first stage can develop a thrust of more than 50 ton-force, and by placing a single seater spacecraft on top of it, similar in configuration to the Indian Test Vehicle Mission (TV):





https://archive.vn/ZMV2m/1722c37be6c724c110e54b0896703914ad1ca5f3.jpg ; https://archive.vn/ZMV2m/4abcb58c99e70089537bbf2561318ccc3a165677/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200922221456/https://i.imgur.com/2rK6Xri.jpg
▲ 4. Burma's first suborbital manned space flight by placing a single seater spacecraft on top of it's first space launcher, similar in configuration to the Indian Test Vehicle Mission (TV).

With reverse engineered 75 ton-force engine from fallen Chinese rocket stages and with foreign technical assistance, this should be doable!

Congratulations again bro! As this winning strategy can only be crowned with success! 

Welcome in the Elite Club of Manned Spacefaring Powers!

May Buddha's Compassion go with you!

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## MINN

*80 THOUSAND! Russia, China, Pakistan, Myanmar & Belarus Launch Massive 'Caucasus 2020' Exercises*


----------



## IblinI

No news of SY400?


----------



## MINN

*Myanmar Military Deploy in Arakan State 2020*


----------



## Devilduck

MINN said:


> *Myanmar Military Deploy in Arakan State 2020*


Hey bro I dont think we use those Hueys anymore.


----------



## polanski

Embarrassing Display: Russian Su-35 shot down a Su-30SM2: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/09/26/embarrasing-display-russian-su-35-shot-down-a-su-30sm2/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TharTharLay

Hi everybody.My name is *Kaung Myo Khant* and the name of my facebook is *Thar Thar Lay*.Does anybody know me.I always read this defence forum since 2016.

Anyway,I heard that some ships will commission next month.But I still don't know the exact date.But it is more possible to delay that ceremony due to Covid-19 pandemic.


----------



## TharTharLay

I also edit and create pages in *Wikipedia*.Especially in *Myanmar Army*,*Myanmar Air Force* and *List of equipments of Myanmar Navy* pages.I added many locally made weapons in *Myanmar Army* Wikipedia page.(*Eg.BAAC series,MAV series,ULARV series ,MAM-01,02,etc.*)But I didn't add any weapon in the list that has not shown to public.I also edited and added the missing weapons of *Aung Zeya class and Kyan sitta class frigates* pages in Wikipedia.By using the information of *Arms Trade Report of Stockholme International Peace Research Institute* which is one of the most reliable resourses in Wikipedia, I also added *UAVs,Air to air missiles,Anti-ship missiles and Radars* in the *Myanmar Air Force *Wikipedia page .These are some of my own created pages in *Wikipedia*.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UMS_Moattama?wprov=sfla1

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5-Series_class_:_Fast_Attack_Craft?wprov=sfla1

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inlay-class_offshore_patrol_vessel?wprov=sfla1

If you have any page to create,you can suggest to me.But,please provide me many reliable links to insert in *Wikipedia* because *wikipedia community* always delete the texts that didn't provided with reliable link or blog.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

TharTharLay said:


> I also edit and create pages in *Wikipedia*.Especially in *Myanmar Army*,*Myanmar Air Force* and *List of equipments of Myanmar Navy* pages.I added many locally made weapons in *Myanmar Army* Wikipedia page.(*Eg.BAAC series,MAV series,ULARV series ,MAM-01,02,etc.*)But I didn't add any weapon in the list that has not shown to public.I also edited and added the missing weapons of *Aung Zeya class and Kyan sitta class frigates* pages in Wikipedia.By using the information of *Arms Trade Report of Stockholme International Peace Research Institute* which is one of the most reliable resourses in Wikipedia, I also added *UAVs,Air to air missiles,Anti-ship missiles and Radars* in the *Myanmar Air Force *Wikipedia page .These are some of my own created pages in *Wikipedia*.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UMS_Moattama?wprov=sfla1
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5-Series_class_:_Fast_Attack_Craft?wprov=sfla1
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inlay-class_offshore_patrol_vessel?wprov=sfla1
> 
> If you have any page to create,you can suggest to me.But,please provide me many reliable links to insert in *Wikipedia* because *wikipedia community* always delete the texts that didn't provided with reliable link or blog.


so did you have to deal with Fox 52 in the airforce wiki page?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

TharTharLay said:


> I also edit and create pages in *Wikipedia*.Especially in *Myanmar Army*,*Myanmar Air Force* and *List of equipments of Myanmar Navy* pages.I added many locally made weapons in *Myanmar Army* Wikipedia page.(*Eg.BAAC series,MAV series,ULARV series ,MAM-01,02,etc.*)But I didn't add any weapon in the list that has not shown to public.I also edited and added the missing weapons of *Aung Zeya class and Kyan sitta class frigates* pages in Wikipedia.By using the information of *Arms Trade Report of Stockholme International Peace Research Institute* which is one of the most reliable resourses in Wikipedia, I also added *UAVs,Air to air missiles,Anti-ship missiles and Radars* in the *Myanmar Air Force *Wikipedia page .These are some of my own created pages in *Wikipedia*.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UMS_Moattama?wprov=sfla1
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5-Series_class_:_Fast_Attack_Craft?wprov=sfla1
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inlay-class_offshore_patrol_vessel?wprov=sfla1
> 
> If you have any page to create,you can suggest to me.But,please provide me many reliable links to insert in *Wikipedia* because *wikipedia community* always delete the texts that didn't provided with reliable link or blog.


also maybe you could add the Myanmar Army Micro Uzi and the rebel group arms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TharTharLay

MINN said:


> so did you have to deal with Fox 52 in the airforce wiki page?


No.Wikipedia society have many link editing bots .*Fox 52* is also one of the *autopatrolled bots * of Wikipedia.He looks around the edited pages.If he didn't see any link provided in your edition,he'll undo your edition because of the *Wikipedia's Page Editing Policy*.Therefore,to edit the Wiki page,you must provide at least one reliable source.*Air Force's Aircrafts* can't easily edit because the list of aircrafts are described base on *World Air Force Review 2020*.I saw you are repeatedly adding one type of aircraft in the *Myanmar Air Force* Page.But you didn't provide any reliable source in it.



MINN said:


> also maybe you could add the Myanmar Army Micro Uzi and the rebel group arms.


No.I haven't add any weapon to *rebel group pages*.I also don't add any weapon to *Myanmar Army,Myanmar Navy and Myanmar Air Force Pages *that is using by rebel groups.Only chinese users and users from that groups add weapons in that rebel group pages.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

TharTharLay said:


> No.Wikipedia society have many link editing bots .*Fox 52* is also one of the *autopatrolled bots * of Wikipedia.He looks around the edited pages.If he didn't see any link provided in your edition,he'll undo your edition because of the *Wikipedia's Page Editing Policy*.Therefore,to edit the Wiki page,you must provide at least one reliable source.*Air Force's Aircrafts* can't easily edit because the list of aircrafts are described base on *World Air Force Review 2020*.I saw you are repeatedly adding one type of aircraft in the *Myanmar Air Force* Page.But you didn't provide any reliable source in it.
> 
> 
> No.I haven't add any weapon to *rebel group pages*.I also don't add any weapon to *Myanmar Army,Myanmar Navy and Myanmar Air Force Pages *that is using by rebel groups.Only chinese users and users from that groups add weapons in that rebel group pages.


I put these two websites as sources which include photos so I'm not sure what can be more reliable than that.








Nanchang CJ-6A, 2509, Defence Services Museum :


Picture of Nanchang CJ-6A taken at Naypyitaw - Defence Services Museum, Myanmar by Andy Davey on ABPic




abpic.co.uk












Defence Services Museum


Defence Services Museum Zeyathiri Township Naypyidaw Mandalay Region Myanmar Tuesday – Sunday 10:00 – 16:00 Closed Monday Aircraft collection UB2112 UB380 UB373 6202 6124 UB613 1623 163…




www.aviationmuseum.eu


----------



## MINN

We finally got a pic of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TharTharLay

MINN said:


> I put these two websites as sources which include photos so I'm not sure what can be more reliable than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nanchang CJ-6A, 2509, Defence Services Museum :
> 
> 
> Picture of Nanchang CJ-6A taken at Naypyitaw - Defence Services Museum, Myanmar by Andy Davey on ABPic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abpic.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Defence Services Museum
> 
> 
> Defence Services Museum Zeyathiri Township Naypyidaw Mandalay Region Myanmar Tuesday – Sunday 10:00 – 16:00 Closed Monday Aircraft collection UB2112 UB380 UB373 6202 6124 UB613 1623 163…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.aviationmuseum.eu



Reliable sources in Wikipedia include-
1. Links and websites of Newspapers,Journals and Magazines(eg.Time.com,Time of India.com)
2. Books and PDF files that are uploaded in Wikipedia Commons.(eg.Building the Tatmadaw PDF,Sino Defence PDF,World Air Force Review Book)
3. Links of reports that was uploaded by the Government and Non-Government Associations.(Not include INGO)
4. Official links of the Government associations.

Unreliable sources include-
1.Link that include only images(Because Bot can't determine which material are including in the photos)
2. Links with copied texts from the other websites.(Because of Copyright Rules)
3. Links that are not described briefly or completely.
4. Blogs and Blogspots(Eg.mmmilitary.blogspot.com,HlaOoBlog.com)But blogs and blogspots are reliable sources in some wikipedia pages.
5. links that are aimed for knowledge and business.(Eg the links that end with .ed (or) .edu and .co)

Above the links that you provided are not reliable because the first link didn't provide with detail.The second links is an educational links.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Indian Foreign Secretary Harsh V. Shringla and Indian Army Chief M.M. Naravane visiting Myanmar on 4-5 October.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

tarpitz said:


> Indian Foreign Secretary Harsh V. Shringla and Indian Army Chief M.M. Naravane visiting Myanmar on 4-5 October.
> View attachment 676176


I'm hoping something good might come out of it like the submarine.


----------



## PDF

Sorry if repost.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## MINN

TharTharLay said:


> I also edit and create pages in *Wikipedia*.Especially in *Myanmar Army*,*Myanmar Air Force* and *List of equipments of Myanmar Navy* pages.I added many locally made weapons in *Myanmar Army* Wikipedia page.(*Eg.BAAC series,MAV series,ULARV series ,MAM-01,02,etc.*)But I didn't add any weapon in the list that has not shown to public.I also edited and added the missing weapons of *Aung Zeya class and Kyan sitta class frigates* pages in Wikipedia.By using the information of *Arms Trade Report of Stockholme International Peace Research Institute* which is one of the most reliable resourses in Wikipedia, I also added *UAVs,Air to air missiles,Anti-ship missiles and Radars* in the *Myanmar Air Force *Wikipedia page .These are some of my own created pages in *Wikipedia*.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UMS_Moattama?wprov=sfla1
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/5-Series_class_:_Fast_Attack_Craft?wprov=sfla1
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inlay-class_offshore_patrol_vessel?wprov=sfla1
> 
> If you have any page to create,you can suggest to me.But,please provide me many reliable links to insert in *Wikipedia* because *wikipedia community* always delete the texts that didn't provided with reliable link or blog.


Do you have plans to add Tracks and other utility vehicles to the Myanmar Army Equipment list?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Ronin

*Myanmar Military Calls in Jets to Attack Arakan Army in Rakhine State Mountains*

By MIN AUNG KHINE 14 October 2020

SITTWE, Rakhine State—Clashes broke out between the Myanmar military (or Tatmadaw) and the Arakan Army (AA) in mountains near Aungtharzi Village in Rakhine State’s Rathedaung Township on Tuesday morning, with the Myanmar military’s ground, air and naval forces conducting joint operations, according to local residents.

Locals reported that two Myanmar military fighter jets carried out aerial attacks three times against positions in the nearby mountains—at around 10 a.m., 3 p.m. and 4 p.m.—while ground troops and naval vessels provided supporting artillery fire.

Rathedaung resident U Maung Saw Win said, “Clashes have been going on in the mountains near Aungtharzi Village. The Myanmar military came and attacked with jet fighters three times [on Tuesday]. Naval vessels also shelled from the river. I saw smoke near Aungtharzi Village.”

Upper House lawmaker U Khin Maung Latt of Rathedaung said, “Tuesday’s clash was probably the fiercest in Rathedaung so far. In previous clashes, [the Myanmar military] only used helicopters to drop bombs, but in the latest clash, they even used jet fighters. The navy also joined the attacks, and ground troops shelled with artillery.”

Locals from Aungtharzi and nearby villages have been fleeing their homes since last month due to the armed conflicts in their area.






The Irrawaddy was unable to reach Myanmar military spokesman Major General Zaw Min Tun or Rakhine State Security and Border Affairs Minister Colonel Min Than for comment.

On Oct. 3-5, the two sides engaged in three days of fierce fighting for control of a strategic hill near Aungtharzi between Kyauktan and Hteeswe villages.

The Myanmar military said it seized the hill from the AA on Oct. 4. However, the AA said on Facebook that it was able to retake the hill on Oct. 5. Thirty Tatmadaw soldiers were killed in the fighting, the AA claimed.

As the government has declared the AA a terrorist organization, The Irrawaddy is not able to contact the armed group for comment.

According to the Rakhine Ethnic Congress, over 30,000 people have been forced from their homes in Kyauktaw, Rathedaung and Mrauk-U townships over the past two months. More than 226,000 people have so far been displaced since fighting between the Myanmar military and the AA broke out in 2018.

The Myanmar military has declared a unilateral ceasefire across the country, but excluded Rakhine State, citing the risks posed by terrorist groups in the area.









Myanmar Military Calls in Jets to Attack Arakan Army in Rakhine State Mountains


Myanmar military ground, naval and air forces have attacked AA positions in the mountains amid fierce clashes in Rakhine State’s Rathedaung Township.




www.irrawaddy.com


----------



## MINN

We got a offical picture of the Myanmar Navy Kilo now. It took part in the 2020 naval exercises.





တပ်မတော်(ရေ)မှ တိုက်ခိုက်ရေး ရေငုပ်သင်္ဘော စစ်ရေယာဉ်- မင်းရဲသိင်္ခသူပါဝင်သည့် စစ်ရေယာဉ်ပင်လယ်ပြင်လက်တွေ့လေ့ကျင့်ခန်း(Fleet Exercise-2020) (လေ့ကျင့် ခန်း-ဗန္ဓုလ) လေ့ကျင့်ဆောင်ရွက် | Tatmadaw Information Team







dsinfo.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

Min Ye Theinkha Thu
What a majestic name for such a badass boy.


MINN said:


> We got a offical picture of the Myanmar Navy Kilo now. It took part in the 2020 naval exercises.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> တပ်မတော်(ရေ)မှ တိုက်ခိုက်ရေး ရေငုပ်သင်္ဘော စစ်ရေယာဉ်- မင်းရဲသိင်္ခသူပါဝင်သည့် စစ်ရေယာဉ်ပင်လယ်ပြင်လက်တွေ့လေ့ကျင့်ခန်း(Fleet Exercise-2020) (လေ့ကျင့် ခန်း-ဗန္ဓုလ) လေ့ကျင့်ဆောင်ရွက် | Tatmadaw Information Team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dsinfo.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 679601
> View attachment 679602

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Another pic of the Kilo.





In Nay Pyi Taw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

peculiar armoured vehicles spotted. Thoughts?


----------



## tarpitz

TheEunch said:


> View attachment 679629
> View attachment 679630
> 
> 
> peculiar armoured vehicles spotted. Thoughts?



By looking at the side skirt and front ERA, it is definitely VT 4 tank.
Side sikirt and front ERA are not consistent with existing tank like Type 59, MBT 2000 andt T 72S.
Welcome VT 4.


----------



## TheEunch

Also is the parade still taking place this year? With the amount of Covid cases it seems unlikely.


----------



## MINN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farooqbhai007

No VT-4 deliveries, those are older pics of Thailand VT4 delivery,








æ³°æ€»ç†å®£å¸ƒå°†äºŽæ˜Žå¹´11æœˆä¸¾è¡Œå¤§é€‰ æ¤å‰æ›¾å¤šæ¬¡æŽ¨è¿Ÿ


æ³°æ€»ç†å®£å¸ƒå°†äºŽæ˜Žå¹´11æœˆä¸¾è¡Œå¤§é€‰ æ¤å‰æ›¾å¤šæ¬¡æŽ¨è¿Ÿ



mil.news.sina.com.cn


----------



## tarpitz

LPD and SSK


----------



## tarpitz

farooqbhai007 said:


> No VT-4 deliveries, those are older pics of Thailand VT4 delivery,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> æ³°æ€»ç†å®£å¸ƒå°†äºŽæ˜Žå¹´11æœˆä¸¾è¡Œå¤§é€‰ æ¤å‰æ›¾å¤šæ¬¡æŽ¨è¿Ÿ
> 
> 
> æ³°æ€»ç†å®£å¸ƒå°†äºŽæ˜Žå¹´11æœˆä¸¾è¡Œå¤§é€‰ æ¤å‰æ›¾å¤šæ¬¡æŽ¨è¿Ÿ
> 
> 
> 
> mil.news.sina.com.cn



Yes.


----------



## MINN

farooqbhai007 said:


> No VT-4 deliveries, those are older pics of Thailand VT4 delivery,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> æ³°æ€»ç†å®£å¸ƒå°†äºŽæ˜Žå¹´11æœˆä¸¾è¡Œå¤§é€‰ æ¤å‰æ›¾å¤šæ¬¡æŽ¨è¿Ÿ
> 
> 
> æ³°æ€»ç†å®£å¸ƒå°†äºŽæ˜Žå¹´11æœˆä¸¾è¡Œå¤§é€‰ æ¤å‰æ›¾å¤šæ¬¡æŽ¨è¿Ÿ
> 
> 
> 
> mil.news.sina.com.cn


I guess I was fool by Facebook again LOL. but I did thought it was Naypyitaw because of how similar the terrain is. But yes Thanks for clearing things up.


----------



## MINN

The Ronin said:


> Why Indian news medias are again reporting about your first submarine? They already delivered INS Sindhuvir to you. Seriously confusing.


Until these photos came out today nobody knew If we actually got it yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farooqbhai007

Kilo class sub has not been given to Myanmar, if you look in the picture of sub above you can see the Indian navy flag as well. 
Indian navy sailors are manning the sub and training Myanmar navy cadets for now.


----------



## MINN

Full video of the exercise







farooqbhai007 said:


> Kilo class sub has not been given to Myanmar, if you look in the picture of sub above you can see the Indian navy flag as well.
> Indian navy sailors are manning the sub and training Myanmar navy cadets for now.


Those pictures are from when the submarine arrived so it was a ceremonial thing.
Inside the kilo submarine.




Also in the video it said that the sub has already done 100 dive test.


----------



## tarpitz

farooqbhai007 said:


> Kilo class sub has not been given to Myanmar, if you look in the picture of sub above you can see the Indian navy flag as well.
> Indian navy sailors are manning the sub and training Myanmar navy cadets for now.



No. It was an old photo taken in Vishakapatnam during the hand over ceremony. 

Below one is taken in the recent naval exercise in Myanmar.


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> Full video of the exercise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those pictures are from when the submarine arrived so it was a ceremonial thing.
> Inside the kilo submarine.
> View attachment 679764
> 
> Also in the video it said that the sub has already done 100 dive test.



And it also alsid that submarine successfully test fired a torpedo.


----------



## farooqbhai007

တပ်မတော်(ရေ)မှ တိုက်ခိုက်ရေး ရေငုပ်သင်္ဘော စစ်ရေယာဉ်- မင်းရဲသိင်္ခသူပါဝင်သည့် စစ်ရေယာဉ်ပင်လယ်ပြင်လက်တွေ့လေ့ကျင့်ခန်း(Fleet Exercise-2020) (လေ့ကျင့် ခန်း-ဗန္ဓုလ) လေ့ကျင့်ဆောင်ရွက် | Tatmadaw Information Team







dsinfo.org


----------



## MINN

Drone and close up footage of the sub


----------



## TharTharLay

MINN said:


> Do you have plans to add Tracks and other utility vehicles to the Myanmar Army Equipment list?



I am now adding radars such as YLC-2V SLC-2,air search radars,early warning radars and etc at the Myanmar Army equipments page ang myanmar air force page.After adding radars,I'll do that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## farooqbhai007

Dont forget the Vostok 2D , its active as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TharTharLay

farooqbhai007 said:


> Dont forget the Vostok 2D , its active as well


I want to add Vostok radar.But,the problem is no reliable sourse for that radar.


----------



## farooqbhai007




----------



## MINN

New version of the Mk3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

From the video related to the naval exercises of this month, in addition to the view of the Kilo class submarine, there are other news.
1) on the frigate F11 - Aung Zeya they replaced the anti-ship missiles with the C-802s





2) on the Anawrahta (771) and Bayinnaung (772) corvettes they replaced the US Bofors 40mm twin monts with what looks like a single Bofors 40mm L / 60, which looks modified, behind it you can see that they also installed a fire control radar.










Certainly on these 2 corvettes over the years the technicians of the Myanmar Navy have experimented with many systems and many configurations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TharTharLay

farooqbhai007 said:


> View attachment 680182


Please send me location for that radar.


----------



## tarpitz

sahureka2 said:


> From the video related to the naval exercises of this month, in addition to the view of the Kilo class submarine, there are other news.
> 1) on the frigate F11 - Aung Zeya they replaced the anti-ship missiles with the C-802s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) on the Anawrahta (771) and Bayinnaung (772) corvettes they replaced the US Bofors 40mm twin monts with what looks like a single Bofors 40mm L / 60, which looks modified, behind it you can see that they also installed a fire control radar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly on these 2 corvettes over the years the technicians of the Myanmar Navy have experimented with many systems and many configurations



Kh 35 from F 11 are replsced with C 802AK as a pa part of standardization programme.
Those Kh 35 are converted into land based coastal defence missiles.

771 & 772 are constantly upgraded from time to time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

sahureka2 said:


> From the video related to the naval exercises of this month, in addition to the view of the Kilo class submarine, there are other news.
> 1) on the frigate F11 - Aung Zeya they replaced the anti-ship missiles with the C-802s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) on the Anawrahta (771) and Bayinnaung (772) corvettes they replaced the US Bofors 40mm twin monts with what looks like a single Bofors 40mm L / 60, which looks modified, behind it you can see that they also installed a fire control radar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Certainly on these 2 corvettes over the years the technicians of the Myanmar Navy have experimented with many systems and many configurations


Good observation bro...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

I hope that some of the users of this forum can post better photos of the two corvettes 771 and 772 in that tutorial, so that I can confirm or disprove some assumptions that have come to my mind.
This single 40mm Bofors system as well as being guided by a radar, I hypothesize that the Myanmar technicians have also possibly modified it for remote use without gunners on the system, to achieve this the system should have a higher number of ammunition ready to be used and not just the 4 used in manual loading, so I think it has some updates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheEunch

Tf


MINN said:


> New version of the Mk3
> View attachment 680531


It is quite confusing in that is the army going to replace the current Ma series with the new ones that is modernised with rails and stuff

or replace it with the bull pup variants? Like if they are focusing purely on the first variant then logically the bull pup design should have been discarded but now it is also getting updated???


----------



## MINN

TheEunch said:


> Tf
> 
> It is quite confusing in that is the army going to replace the current Ma series with the new ones that is modernised with rails and stuff
> 
> or replace it with the bull pup variants? Like if they are focusing purely on the first variant then logically the bull pup design should have been discarded but now it is also getting updated???


What's more confusing are the names I don't know what to call them anymore. Technicality this would be the MA2Mk3.mk2
We have a Jane article about the sub.






Myanmar Navy showcases newly acquired submarine in Fleet Exercise Bandoola


The Myanmar Navy – Tamadaw Yay – has publicly displayed its lone submarine at its ongoing Fleet Exercise 2020 (Exercise ‘Bandoola’), which kicked off on 15 October.



www.janes.com


----------



## TheEunch

MINN said:


> What's more confusing are the names I don't know what to call them anymore. Technicality this would be the MA2Mk3.mk2
> We have a Jane article about the sub.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myanmar Navy showcases newly acquired submarine in Fleet Exercise Bandoola
> 
> 
> The Myanmar Navy – Tamadaw Yay – has publicly displayed its lone submarine at its ongoing Fleet Exercise 2020 (Exercise ‘Bandoola’), which kicked off on 15 October.
> 
> 
> 
> www.janes.com


MA2 mk4?


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Will Myanmar buy additional Kilo submarine from Russia/China? Myanmar's neighbours are building a good submarine fleet however Myanmar navy is stuck with an old Indian submarine. It's not enough dude, order more kilos before Thailand and Bangladesh orders better submarines 

@Aung Zaya @tarpitz @Tagaung


----------



## MINN

Buddhistforlife said:


> Will Myanmar buy additional Kilo submarine from Russia/China? Myanmar's neighbours are building a good submarine fleet however Myanmar navy is stuck with an old Indian submarine. It's not enough dude, order more kilos before Thailand and Bangladesh orders better submarines
> 
> @Aung Zaya @tarpitz @Tagaung


we have Russian kilos already pending.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## MINN

PlT-02 firing.




__ https://www.facebook.com/1657822104462889/posts/2822913081287113


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MINN said:


> we have Russian kilos already pending.


Will Myanmar buy Mig-35? Bangladesh defence analyst Facebook page told that Myanmar might replace mig 29 with mig 35.


----------



## MINN

Buddhistforlife said:


> Will Myanmar buy Mig-35? Bangladesh defence analyst Facebook page told that Myanmar might replace mig 29 with mig 35.


Maybe but we are already going all in on Su-30s with plans to order more as soon as the 6 on order arrives. We are retireing the Q-5 and the J-7 as soon as the replacement arrives.


----------



## TheEunch

Hahaha what...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MINN said:


> Maybe but we are already going all in on Su-30s with plans to order more as soon as the 6 on order arrives. We are retireing the Q-5 and the J-7 as soon as the replacement arrives.


If MAF retire the Q-5 and J-7 then 6 Su-30 and 16 JF-17 are not enough. MAF must maintain 50-60 combat aircrafts.


----------



## Aung Zaya

TheEunch said:


> Hahaha what...
> View attachment 681036


look like changing the chassis with parts from china


----------



## TheEunch

Aung Zaya said:


> look like changing the chassis with parts from china


It’s not gonna be standard issue right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

Buddhistforlife said:


> If MAF retire the Q-5 and J-7 then 6 Su-30 and 16 JF-17 are not enough. MAF must maintain 50-60 combat aircrafts.


We still have 31 mig29s and with the inventory of 6 Su30 and 17 JF17 plus 12 yak130 and 32 K8ws would make a total of 98 modern third-fourth gen aircraft which is quite sizeable. We also still have more su30s most likely on order too.


----------



## Aung Zaya

TheEunch said:


> It’s not gonna be standard issue right?


IMO it is likely just a modified chinese type-56 with modern kit. So no way to be issue


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Myanmar will have to build a modern army very fast. China and India are already fighting in Myanmar and the West will soon join the tussle. 

Moreover the Rohingya issue is becoming complicated day by day and the outside world is becoming more aggressive. 

I don't know how will Senior General Ming Aung Hlaing handle so much pressure because the Tatmadaw is still not so big to handle multiple pressures.

@Aung Zaya @TheEunch @MINN @tarpitz @Tagaung


----------



## MINN

Buddhistforlife said:


> Myanmar will have to build a modern army very fast. China and India are already fighting in Myanmar and the West will soon join the tussle.
> 
> Moreover the Rohingya issue is becoming complicated day by day and the outside world is becoming more aggressive.
> 
> I don't know how will Senior General Ming Aung Hlaing handle so much pressure because the Tatmadaw is still not so big to handle multiple pressures.
> 
> @Aung Zaya @TheEunch @MINN @tarpitz @Tagaung


Min Aung Hlaing is retiring after this election and is going to be replaced by someone younger.


----------



## TheEunch

MINN said:


> Min Aung Hlaing is retiring after this election and is going to be replaced by someone younger.



younger and with a better design sense would be a dream


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MINN said:


> Min Aung Hlaing is retiring after this election and is going to be replaced by someone younger.


I heard that General Than Shwe is indirectly still controlling the Tatmadaw. Is it true?


----------



## TheEunch

Buddhistforlife said:


> I heard that General Than Shwe is indirectly still controlling the Tatmadaw. Is it true?


Probably


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Did Myanmar navy officials take Submarine training from Pakistan or India? Wikipedia says that Myanmar navy officials took Sub training in Pakistan too.


----------



## MINN

Army's Range day.


----------



## TheEunch

US, France Condemn Abduction of Three Ruling Party Candidates in Myanmar’s Rakhine State


The US and French embassies have called for the release of three NLD candidates abducted in Rakhine; the trio haven’t been heard from since their kidnapping on Oct. 14.




www.irrawaddy.com





well, let's see how hypocritical the international community could be...


----------



## tarpitz

Some encouraging news are coming.


----------



## MINN

Using Russian to avoid being intercepted on the radio.
This shows the number of people that have gone to Russia for military traning.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheEunch

Where to even watch the movie in HD? I can’t find it anywhere online


----------



## polanski

India donated a submarine to Myanmar to gain edge over China: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2...submarine-to-myanmar-to-gain-edge-over-china/


----------



## Nike

MINN said:


> Using Russian to avoid being intercepted on the radio.
> This shows the number of people that have gone to Russia for military traning.



In ASEAN many countries had Russian language course on their military and Links toward Russian military culture, Laos, Vietnam, Cambodia, Indonesia and Myanmar. I bet, Thailand too had officers who learn Russian for occassional Cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Nike said:


> In ASEAN many countries had Russian language course on their military and Links toward Russian military culture, Laos, Vietnam, Cambodia, Indonesia and Myanmar. I bet, Thailand too had officers who learn Russian for occassional Cases.


A lot of high-level officers can speak Russian now a day in all branches of the Myanmar Military. I'm not sure about the other countries in ASEAN but Myanmar has around a thousand military personal studying in Russia at any given time.


----------



## TheEunch

MINN said:


> I found a like to the movie



Thanks bruv


----------



## tarpitz

Rumours always come true for Myanmar.

In 2014, there were rumours that Myanmar was in negotiations to buy Makassar class LPD and Myanmar received her first Makassar in 2019






Now, there are rumours again that Myanmar is in talk with Russia for additional 2 Project 636 Improved Kilo submarines. So I hope this time that we are getting them before 2025.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

tarpitz said:


> Rumours always come true for Myanmar.
> 
> In 2014, there were rumours that Myanmar was in negotiations to buy Makassar class LPD and Myanmar received her first Makassar in 2019
> 
> View attachment 682925
> 
> 
> Now, there are rumours again that Myanmar is in talk with Russia for additional 2 Project 636 Improved Kilo submarines. So I hope this time that we are getting them before 2025.
> 
> View attachment 682926


That is one good thing about it. It come true most of the time which is more then some countries.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Most likely fake but nice to watch.

@MINN @Aung Zaya @tarpitz @Tagaung

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MINN

Buddhistforlife said:


> Most likely fake but nice to watch.
> 
> @MINN @Aung Zaya @tarpitz @Tagaung


I'm confused about your comment it's not very specific on what you are referring to. when you say fake which part are you referring to If its history then it's not that inaccurate? They avoided the messy ones in this movie.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MINN said:


> I'm confused about your comment it's not very specific on what you are referring to. when you say fake which part are you referring to If its history then it's not that inaccurate? They avoided the messy ones in this movie.


The author who made this video claims that Myanmar already has this missile which is not confirmed yet.


----------



## MINN

Buddhistforlife said:


> The author who made this video claims that Myanmar already has this missile which is not confirmed yet.


I see the problem now on My pc it's showing a different video for your post. I'm seeing a movie on your post.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MINN said:


> I see the problem now on My pc it's showing a different video for your post. I'm seeing a movie on your post.
> View attachment 683343


Oh my god. How is this even possible? Lol

This is the original video.


----------



## PDF

PAF JF17 Block 1 vs Block 2 cockpit. The latter image appears from a practical training simulator but same can be seen in DCS simulator too.





__





Pakistan Air Force | News & Discussions.


Due to a stupid mistake here once again: This seems to be the first image showing the #PAF JF-17B serial no. 19-607 with the regular tail art. [emoji106] According to the panther it is now assigned to the No. 16 Squadron "Black Panthers" at PAF Minhas, Kamra. (Image via Zohaib Malik)...



defence.pk





Shows how much advances are incorporated in a unit step up block. Block 3 and Dual Seaters have further upgradations.

Like PAF block 2s, MAF can also have their block 2s add AESA radar. Although this potential upgrade is still in experimentations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

Buddhistforlife said:


> Most likely fake but nice to watch.
> 
> @MINN @Aung Zaya @tarpitz @Tagaung



It is a standard prcocedure for Myannar Army that every major HQs are to be relocated in the tunnel in case war.
There were military to military cooperations between Myn and DPRK in the past.
However those were more of a conventional one and accusation about Nuke and MRBM are totally baseless.
The largest weapons Myanmar acquired was probably the ToT production of 240 mm long range artillery rockets MLRS and the rest programs may be large caliber artillery guns, anti aircraft guns and ammunitions.
Now Myanmar is producing 240 and 122 mm MLRS.
Media distorted everything. So stop thinking about nonsense.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

tarpitz said:


> It is a standard prcocedure for Myannar Army that every major HQs are to be relocated in the tunnel in case war.
> There were military to military cooperations between Myn and DPRK in the past.
> However those were more of a conventional one and accusation about Nuke and MRBM are totally baseless.
> The largest weapons Myanmar acquired was probably the ToT production of 240 mm long range artillery rockets MLRS and the rest programs may be large caliber artillery guns, anti aircraft guns and ammunitions.
> Now Myanmar is producing 240 and 122 mm MLRS.
> Media distorted everything. So stop thinking about nonsense.


But I think Myanmar must acquire MRBM. Without powerful ballistic missile(Similar to Iran) base, Tatmadaw cannot become powerful. So Grow some balls and start developing long range missiles now.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

tarpitz said:


> It is a standard prcocedure for Myannar Army that every major HQs are to be relocated in the tunnel in case war.
> There were military to military cooperations between Myn and DPRK in the past.
> However those were more of a conventional one and accusation about Nuke and MRBM are totally baseless.
> The largest weapons Myanmar acquired was probably the ToT production of 240 mm long range artillery rockets MLRS and the rest programs may be large caliber artillery guns, anti aircraft guns and ammunitions.
> Now Myanmar is producing 240 and 122 mm MLRS.
> Media distorted everything. So stop thinking about nonsense.


Without strategic weapons Myanmar will be divided into multiple pieces. What do you think? Myanmar army is strong enough to fight multi sided war against rebels, Bangladesh, Thailand and Western nations who will happily divide the country? No man.

Already the international community is fed up with the Rohingya issue. Myanmar has too many problems starting from civil war to Rohingya and cold war between India and China. 

Myanmar armed forces is not strong enough to deal with such pressure no matter what you say. So strategic weapons are necessary to ensure sovereignty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

PDF said:


> View attachment 683366
> View attachment 683367
> 
> 
> PAF JF17 Block 1 vs Block 2 cockpit. The latter image appears from a practical training simulator but same can be seen in DCS simulator too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan Air Force | News & Discussions.
> 
> 
> Due to a stupid mistake here once again: This seems to be the first image showing the #PAF JF-17B serial no. 19-607 with the regular tail art. [emoji106] According to the panther it is now assigned to the No. 16 Squadron "Black Panthers" at PAF Minhas, Kamra. (Image via Zohaib Malik)...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shows how much advances are incorporated in a unit step up block. Block 3 and Dual Seaters have further upgradations.
> 
> Like PAF block 2s, MAF can also have their block 2s add AESA radar. Although this potential upgrade is still in experimentations.



We hope so.
MAF pilot in the JF 17 simulator.
We also bought JF 17 simulator along with the aircrafts.
Before the Su 30 deal, JF 17 deal was the largest one in our history. It cost almost same as the total cost of combination of 32 MiG 29s.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

tarpitz said:


> We hope so.
> MAF pilot in the JF 17 simulator.
> We also bought JF 17 simulator along with the aircrafts.
> Before the Su 30 deal, JF 17 deal was the largest one in our history. It cost almost same as the total cost of combination of 32 MiG 29s.
> View attachment 683524


Any update on Myanmar buying block 3 of JF-17?


----------



## TharTharLay

Guys,I found something in google earth.The size of that aircraft is too small to carry people.And the length is also short if the shadow is removed.It is possible that aircraft is CH-4?


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

MINN said:


> I see the problem now on My pc it's showing a different video for your post. I'm seeing a movie on your post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 683343



Bro, this happens not only to you: PDF changes your post behind your back, that is why it is imperative that you are forbidden to change the edit past 24 hours, while you remain unaware that the content is only visible by you. 

Technically it is called a shadowban. 


*_____________*



tarpitz said:


> There were military to military cooperations between Myn and DPRK in the past.
> However those were more of a conventional one and accusation about Nuke and MRBM are totally baseless.





Buddhistforlife said:


> Myanmar armed forces is not strong enough to deal with such pressure no matter what you say. So strategic weapons are necessary to ensure sovereignty.



It is not totally due to media baseless distortion, as the presence of North Korean sophisticated ballistic missile parts on Burmese territory have been documented in the past:

_
Nov 05, 2008, 00:00 AM IST

Washington, Nov 05: Indian government, about three months ago, had denied permission to a North Korean plane suspected to be carrying sophisticated missile shipments to Iran to cross its airspace on United States` persuasion, media reports said.

The US officials suspected that the state-owned carriers` jet, Ilyushin-62, was carrying sophisticated ballistic missile parts that could be used in a programme for weapons of mass destruction.

"The jet stopped in Burma on August 7 and sought permission to cross Indian airspace to reach Iran. India is not part of the US-led Proliferation Security Initiative, but officials in New Delhi agreed to a US request to deny access," a US official was reported as saying.

http://web.archive.org/web/20201022035854/https://zeenews.india.com/news/nation/n-korean-jet-denied-permission-to-cross-indian-airspace_481092.html


http://archive.is/XnfnY#selection-1541.0-1547.271


_​
And this news alone reveals the existence of a Bauman University Trio, named after the North Korean, Iranian and Burmese students who took classes in the Moscovite university, and that superseded the Abdul Qadeer Khan Trio (North Korea, Iran and Pakistan).

Of course, the cooperation of Iran with Burma has probably not survived after the 2015 Rohingya refugee crisis. Which begs the question, was the uncanny and so handy said crisis wire-pulled by the enemy (Mossad, C.I.A., M.I.6) only to hinder Iran's acquisition of a nuclear deterrence?

Meanwhile, thousands of Burmese specialists have received training in Russia, in both nuclear physics and aerospace engineeering since this time.

And here the Russian motivation explained:

_
Look no further. It is no secret that Russia is a fallen power that is totally dependent from others for rare earth minerals, critical to the defence, telecommunications and renewable energy sectors.

But cash strapped it can't even pay for the import from China, that totally dominates this sector.

Therefore Russia seeks its survival by barting anything valuable such as Soviet era vintage military tech including WMDs, for the most needed critical North Korean rare earth minerals.

This is even made easier as both nations share 18 km of terrestrial border, and a vast common maritime area were any transaction can be made at sea.










Russia has $1.5 billion plan to dent China's rare earth dominance


Russia plans investment of $1.5 billion in rare earth minerals, critical to the defence, telecommunications and renewable energy sectors, as it strives to become the biggest producer after China by 2030, a top government official told Reuters.




www.reuters.com





Russia offers:

• R-27 SLBM
• R-250 engine
• R-16 ICBM
• 9K720 Iskander SRBM
• Various associated TEL
• S-300 SAM
• S-400 Triumf SAM
• 9K330 Tor SAM
• T-14 Armata MBT
• et cetera

All weapon systems proven to have appeared over the recent years in North Korea!
_​




https://archive.is/Jer51/cc5d35beb01d33cc345db0dcf9a70a78fd784645.jpg ; https://archive.is/Jer51/a2e705a978051d486b17c60de0eade5bfb181aab/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191126190014/https://i.imgur.com/ZgNeNSz.jpg 
▲ 1. Rare Earth Reserves worldwide as of 2019 

We see that the Russian source of import of the most strategic rare earth elements is mainly China, North Korea, Vietnam, and of course Burma. 

Moreover, Russia's last rare earth reserves are at risk.

_
The Russian desperation betrays an obvious sense of insecurity, we have to clarify the geopolitical background.

All territorial gains of the Soviet Union secured at the end of the WW2 in the western front have today mostly vanished.

First in a string after the defeat of the USSR in the Cold War in 1991. This include all the previously independent nations at the start of the WW2: Poland, Czechoslovakia, East Germany, Hungary, Romania and Bulgaria.

At the exceptions of a few territories like Konigsberg.

Then came the the turn for the former Soviet Republics, that is territorial gains that preceded the WW2: Latvia, Letonia, Estonia, Bessarabia and Northern Bukovina, Kazhakstan, Kyrgystan, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, Azerbaijan, Georgia, Armenia, Ukraine and Belarus.

Followed a few decades later by geopolitical reversal or severe destabilization: Ukraine in 2014, then this year Belarus, Kyrgyzstan, Azerbaijan and Armenia.


This is only half the story. Because in the Eastern front, the situation could be as worrying if not worse for the Kremlin.

Should North Korea change its stance toward Russia, due to economic or political weakness, an East German scenario would trigger a chain reaction of even greater magnitude than in Europe!

Because Russian territorial gains would invariably also be jeopardized in the Kuril Islands and then the Sakhalin Island.

Finally, last but not least, the control of the most valuable rare-earth-rich territories could also be jeopardized in Outer Manchurian, Outer Mongolia and Tannu Tuva.

This would signal the breakup of the Russian Federation, and its very presence in the Asian continent!


Now we see why Russia is opposing at any cost the possible destabilization and fall of North Korea. Even by the proliferation of the latest weaponries, WMDs included such as VX.

And this strategy is even generalized to consolidate all unstable borders such as Iran and Turkey.

Because Russia would lose everything and this struggle is about its very survival.

_​
In light of the above clarification, we see that Russia has interest in barting advanced level of tuition in ballistic and nuclear technologies for the most coveted Burmese rare earth minerals!


May Buddha's Compassion go with you!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Bro, this happens not only to you: PDF changes your post behind your back, that is why it is imperative that you are forbidden to change the edit past 24 hours, while you remain unaware that the content is only visible by you.
> 
> Technically it is called a shadowban.
> 
> 
> *_____________*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not totally due to media baseless distortion, as the presence of North Korean sophisticated ballistic missile parts on Burmese territory have been documented in the past:
> 
> _
> Nov 05, 2008, 00:00 AM IST
> 
> Washington, Nov 05: Indian government, about three months ago, had denied permission to a North Korean plane suspected to be carrying sophisticated missile shipments to Iran to cross its airspace on United States` persuasion, media reports said.
> 
> The US officials suspected that the state-owned carriers` jet, Ilyushin-62, was carrying sophisticated ballistic missile parts that could be used in a programme for weapons of mass destruction.
> 
> "The jet stopped in Burma on August 7 and sought permission to cross Indian airspace to reach Iran. India is not part of the US-led Proliferation Security Initiative, but officials in New Delhi agreed to a US request to deny access," a US official was reported as saying.
> 
> http://web.archive.org/web/20201022035854/https://zeenews.india.com/news/nation/n-korean-jet-denied-permission-to-cross-indian-airspace_481092.html
> 
> 
> http://archive.is/XnfnY#selection-1541.0-1547.271
> 
> 
> _​
> And this news alone reveals the existence of a Bauman University Trio, named after the North Korean, Iranian and Burmese students who took classes in the Moscovite university, and that superseded the Abdul Qadeer Khan Trio (North Korea, Iran and Pakistan).
> 
> Of course, the cooperation of Iran with Burma has probably not survived after the 2015 Rohingya refugee crisis. Which begs the question, was the uncanny and so handy said crisis wire-pulled by the enemy (Mossad, C.I.A., M.I.6) only to hinder Iran's acquisition of a nuclear deterrence?
> 
> Meanwhile, thousands of Burmese specialists have received training in Russia, in both nuclear physics and aerospace engineeering since this time.
> 
> And here the Russian motivation explained:
> 
> _
> Look no further. It is no secret that Russia is a fallen power that is totally dependent from others for rare earth minerals, critical to the defence, telecommunications and renewable energy sectors.
> 
> But cash strapped it can't even pay for the import from China, that totally dominates this sector.
> 
> Therefore Russia seeks its survival by barting anything valuable such as Soviet era vintage military tech including WMDs, for the most needed critical North Korean rare earth minerals.
> 
> This is even made easier as both nations share 18 km of terrestrial border, and a vast common maritime area were any transaction can be made at sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia has $1.5 billion plan to dent China's rare earth dominance
> 
> 
> Russia plans investment of $1.5 billion in rare earth minerals, critical to the defence, telecommunications and renewable energy sectors, as it strives to become the biggest producer after China by 2030, a top government official told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia offers:
> 
> • R-27 SLBM
> • R-250 engine
> • R-16 ICBM
> • 9K720 Iskander SRBM
> • Various associated TEL
> • S-300 SAM
> • S-400 Triumf SAM
> • 9K330 Tor SAM
> • T-14 Armata MBT
> • et cetera
> 
> All weapon systems proven to have appeared over the recent years in North Korea!
> _​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.is/Jer51/cc5d35beb01d33cc345db0dcf9a70a78fd784645.jpg ; https://archive.is/Jer51/a2e705a978051d486b17c60de0eade5bfb181aab/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191126190014/https://i.imgur.com/ZgNeNSz.jpg
> ▲ 1. Rare Earth Reserves worldwide as of 2019
> 
> We see that the Russian source of import of the most strategic rare earth elements is mainly China, North Korea, Vietnam, and of course Burma.
> 
> Moreover, Russia's last rare earth reserves are at risk.
> 
> _
> The Russian desperation betrays an obvious sense of insecurity, we have to clarify the geopolitical background.
> 
> All territorial gains of the Soviet Union secured at the end of the WW2 in the western front have today mostly vanished.
> 
> First in a string after the defeat of the USSR in the Cold War in 1991. This include all the previously independent nations at the start of the WW2: Poland, Czechoslovakia, East Germany, Hungary, Romania and Bulgaria.
> 
> At the exceptions of a few territories like Konigsberg.
> 
> Then came the the turn for the former Soviet Republics, that is territorial gains that preceded the WW2: Latvia, Letonia, Estonia, Bessarabia and Northern Bukovina, Kazhakstan, Kyrgystan, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, Azerbaijan, Georgia, Armenia, Ukraine and Belarus.
> 
> Followed a few decades later by geopolitical reversal or severe destabilization: Ukraine in 2014, then this year Belarus, Kyrgyzstan, Azerbaijan and Armenia.
> 
> 
> This is only half the story. Because in the Eastern front, the situation could be as worrying if not worse for the Kremlin.
> 
> Should North Korea change its stance toward Russia, due to economic or political weakness, an East German scenario would trigger a chain reaction of even greater magnitude than in Europe!
> 
> Because Russian territorial gains would invariably also be jeopardized in the Kuril Islands and then the Sakhalin Island.
> 
> Finally, last but not least, the control of the most valuable rare-earth-rich territories could also be jeopardized in Outer Manchurian, Outer Mongolia and Tannu Tuva.
> 
> This would signal the breakup of the Russian Federation, and its very presence in the Asian continent!
> 
> 
> Now we see why Russia is opposing at any cost the possible destabilization and fall of North Korea. Even by the proliferation of the latest weaponries, WMDs included such as VX.
> 
> And this strategy is even generalized to consolidate all unstable borders such as Iran and Turkey.
> 
> Because Russia would lose everything and this struggle is about its very survival.
> 
> _​
> In light of the above clarification, we see that Russia has interest in barting advanced level of tuition in ballistic and nuclear technologies for the most coveted Burmese rare earth minerals!
> 
> 
> May Buddha's Compassion go with you!


Myanmar is a god gifted nation. The country can build a good army and a gold economy. Myanmar was Asia's economic powerhouse even in the 1940s. The problem is that the Tatmadaw is not ambitious and far sighted. 

The Tatmadaw should not be a coward and must have high ambitions. The military took control of the country in 1962 but still did not improve the armed forces to a great extent. 

Can you imagine it's been 60 years since the army took over Myanmar and just very recently they bought a submarine?

It's high time the Tatmadaw stops being a lazy asss.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Buddhistforlife said:


> Myanmar is a god gifted nation. The country can build a good army and a gold economy. Myanmar was Asia's economic powerhouse even in the 1940s. The problem is that the Tatmadaw is not ambitious and far sighted.
> 
> 
> The Tatmadaw should not be a coward and must have high ambitions. The military took control of the country in 1962 but still did not improve the armed forces to a great extent.
> 
> 
> Can you imagine it's been 60 years since the army took over Myanmar and just very recently they bought a submarine?
> 
> 
> It's high time the Tatmadaw stops being a lazy asss.



Bro, look no further. 

Indeed, there are two type of military powers. The one supported by an advanced industrialized economy, like Japan and France, and those who are sitting on natural strategic resources.

The future of Burma is North Korea and Iran. Iran is endowed with huge mineral and hydrocarbon reserves. Same for North Korea except it even holds the first rare earth reserve in the world (250 million tonnes!).

Both can openly afford everything such as aircraft carriers, strategic submarines, astronauts, advanced astronomical observatories, secured quantum communications, etc.

The limit is only human will.

See below just from today's news, this latest extravaganza (in fact its the foundation for any future scientific powerhouse) from a nation under sanctions, China did it in 2006 with also an imported mirror:





https://archive.vn/0IkiY/a51d3a3b19e6922daffc0a594e6e173cb124cc99/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201029161031/https://defence.pk/pdf/proxy.php?image=https%3A%2F%2Fuupload.ir%2Ffiles%2Fr18s_elxg7i3xuaizwle.jpeg&hash=f8558ec5198954af7263bb351d6ed502 
▲ 1. Iranian National Observatory 3.4m Telescope: the sky is the limit!





https://archive.is/pu0rs/4b95b210b157eaa036e10d2cbd811a15ded02755.jpg ; https://archive.is/pu0rs/074e565ab2dffb7088c3c4955763343de8b2f2e0/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201029155838/https://cdn.isna.ir/d/2018/04/17/3/57665937.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201029155924/https://www.isna.ir/amp/97012810653/ ; https://archive.vn/6Rz2B 
▲ 2. Iranian National Observatory 3.4m Telescope: a new world class scientific powerhouse.


Burma is in the same league with China and North Korea, endowed not only with huge mineral and hydrocarbon reserves, but also with a tremendous though undisclosed ammount of rare earth reserve.

The difference is that China started its polar shift, that is playing the rare earth card back in 1976, right after Chairman Mao's death.

China became a superpower only by the 2010s, an official status marked by the ritual graduation day ceremony known as the Beijing 2008 Summer Olympics.

Therefore it took over 3 decades to achieve this mutation.

Meanwhile, North Korea started its shift only after the fall of the Soviet Union. In 3 decades, from 1991 to 2020, we are still in the mutation process. But see all the milestones already achieved: 13'000 km range Hwasong-15 ICBM, 7'300 km range Pukguksong-4 SLBM, 2 satellites totalling 300 kg placed into 500 km altitude Low Earth Orbit with the Kwangmyongsong space carrier, conventional propulsion strategic submarine, homegrown S-300, S-400 and 9K330 Tor SAM, eight-wheeled Stryker armored fighting vehicle, 8x8 armored SPATGM, Abrams/T-14 Armata MBT, 9K720 Iskander SRBM, ATACMS long-range guided missile, etc.

Because Burma started to follow this same path, and playing the rare earth card only from 2011, it is only in its first decade, and will reach China's level only in 2 decades.

Burma's military buildup is still in its infancy, but by 2048, for the 100th independence anniversary of the Union of Burma, it will emerge as a new world superpower.






May Buddha's Compassion go with you!


----------



## Aung Zaya

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Bro, this happens not only to you: PDF changes your post behind your back, that is why it is imperative that you are forbidden to change the edit past 24 hours, while you remain unaware that the content is only visible by you.
> 
> Technically it is called a shadowban.
> 
> 
> *_____________*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is not totally due to media baseless distortion, as the presence of North Korean sophisticated ballistic missile parts on Burmese territory have been documented in the past:
> 
> ​_Nov 05, 2008, 00:00 AM IST_​​_Washington, Nov 05: Indian government, about three months ago, had denied permission to a North Korean plane suspected to be carrying sophisticated missile shipments to Iran to cross its airspace on United States` persuasion, media reports said._​​_The US officials suspected that the state-owned carriers` jet, Ilyushin-62, was carrying sophisticated ballistic missile parts that could be used in a programme for weapons of mass destruction._​​_"The jet stopped in Burma on August 7 and sought permission to cross Indian airspace to reach Iran. India is not part of the US-led Proliferation Security Initiative, but officials in New Delhi agreed to a US request to deny access," a US official was reported as saying._​​_http://web.archive.org/web/20201022035854/https://zeenews.india.com/news/nation/n-korean-jet-denied-permission-to-cross-indian-airspace_481092.html_​_
> 
> 
> http://archive.is/XnfnY#selection-1541.0-1547.271
> 
> 
> _​​
> And this news alone reveals the existence of a Bauman University Trio, named after the North Korean, Iranian and Burmese students who took classes in the Moscovite university, and that superseded the Abdul Qadeer Khan Trio (North Korea, Iran and Pakistan).
> 
> Of course, the cooperation of Iran with Burma has probably not survived after the 2015 Rohingya refugee crisis. Which begs the question, was the uncanny and so handy said crisis wire-pulled by the enemy (Mossad, C.I.A., M.I.6) only to hinder Iran's acquisition of a nuclear deterrence?
> 
> Meanwhile, thousands of Burmese specialists have received training in Russia, in both nuclear physics and aerospace engineeering since this time.
> 
> And here the Russian motivation explained:
> 
> ​_Look no further. It is no secret that Russia is a fallen power that is totally dependent from others for rare earth minerals, critical to the defence, telecommunications and renewable energy sectors._​​_But cash strapped it can't even pay for the import from China, that totally dominates this sector._​​_Therefore Russia seeks its survival by barting anything valuable such as Soviet era vintage military tech including WMDs, for the most needed critical North Korean rare earth minerals._​​_This is even made easier as both nations share 18 km of terrestrial border, and a vast common maritime area were any transaction can be made at sea._​​_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Russia has $1.5 billion plan to dent China's rare earth dominance
> 
> 
> Russia plans investment of $1.5 billion in rare earth minerals, critical to the defence, telecommunications and renewable energy sectors, as it strives to become the biggest producer after China by 2030, a top government official told Reuters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _​​_Russia offers:_​​_• R-27 SLBM_​_• R-250 engine_​_• R-16 ICBM_​_• 9K720 Iskander SRBM_​_• Various associated TEL_​_• S-300 SAM_​_• S-400 Triumf SAM_​_• 9K330 Tor SAM_​_• T-14 Armata MBT_​_• et cetera_​​_All weapon systems proven to have appeared over the recent years in North Korea!_​​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.is/Jer51/cc5d35beb01d33cc345db0dcf9a70a78fd784645.jpg ; https://archive.is/Jer51/a2e705a978051d486b17c60de0eade5bfb181aab/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20191126190014/https://i.imgur.com/ZgNeNSz.jpg
> ▲ 1. Rare Earth Reserves worldwide as of 2019
> 
> We see that the Russian source of import of the most strategic rare earth elements is mainly China, North Korea, Vietnam, and of course Burma.
> 
> Moreover, Russia's last rare earth reserves are at risk.
> 
> ​_The Russian desperation betrays an obvious sense of insecurity, we have to clarify the geopolitical background._​​_All territorial gains of the Soviet Union secured at the end of the WW2 in the western front have today mostly vanished._​​_First in a string after the defeat of the USSR in the Cold War in 1991. This include all the previously independent nations at the start of the WW2: Poland, Czechoslovakia, East Germany, Hungary, Romania and Bulgaria._​​_At the exceptions of a few territories like Konigsberg._​​_Then came the the turn for the former Soviet Republics, that is territorial gains that preceded the WW2: Latvia, Letonia, Estonia, Bessarabia and Northern Bukovina, Kazhakstan, Kyrgystan, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, Azerbaijan, Georgia, Armenia, Ukraine and Belarus._​​_Followed a few decades later by geopolitical reversal or severe destabilization: Ukraine in 2014, then this year Belarus, Kyrgyzstan, Azerbaijan and Armenia._​​​_This is only half the story. Because in the Eastern front, the situation could be as worrying if not worse for the Kremlin._​​_Should North Korea change its stance toward Russia, due to economic or political weakness, an East German scenario would trigger a chain reaction of even greater magnitude than in Europe!_​​_Because Russian territorial gains would invariably also be jeopardized in the Kuril Islands and then the Sakhalin Island._​​_Finally, last but not least, the control of the most valuable rare-earth-rich territories could also be jeopardized in Outer Manchurian, Outer Mongolia and Tannu Tuva._​​_This would signal the breakup of the Russian Federation, and its very presence in the Asian continent!_​​​_Now we see why Russia is opposing at any cost the possible destabilization and fall of North Korea. Even by the proliferation of the latest weaponries, WMDs included such as VX._​​_And this strategy is even generalized to consolidate all unstable borders such as Iran and Turkey._​​_Because Russia would lose everything and this struggle is about its very survival._​​​
> In light of the above clarification, we see that Russia has interest in barting advanced level of tuition in ballistic and nuclear technologies for the most coveted Burmese rare earth minerals!
> 
> 
> May Buddha's Compassion go with you!


a good analysis indeed. respect bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Aung Zaya said:


> a good analysis indeed. respect bro.



*
He who masters the rare earth elements, 
Masters the future,

He who controls the future,
Controls the World.* 
_- Chinese proverb_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

When did Myanmar buy M-11 Short range ballistic missile from China? Found this in Wikipedia.

@Aung Zaya @Tagaung @tarpitz @MINN


----------



## MINN

Interesting photo


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/mod.mil.rus/posts/2791386601104078

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Range day with the MG3




__ https://www.facebook.com/100005730701767/posts/1454291081438568


----------



## tarpitz



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

I have't seen this one before. What is this used for?


----------



## MINN

UAZ Patroit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> UAZ Patroit
> 
> View attachment 686679
> View attachment 686680



We have a UAZ show room in Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

This happen when you buy secondhand things.


----------



## MINN

F14 at Coco Island

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

MINN said:


> F14 at Coco Island
> View attachment 687047


it's an old picture, as the 324mm ASW triple torpedo tubes are not installed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

*Japan extends almost ¥43 billion in loans to Myanmar for roads and corporate finance*








Japan extends almost ¥43 billion in loans to Myanmar for roads and corporate finance


Of the total, ¥27.78 billion will be earmarked for a project to build a bridge on a road that crosses Myanmar, Thailand, Laos and Vietnam.




www.japantimes.co.jp


----------



## ghost250

tarpitz said:


> This happen when you buy secondhand things.
> 
> View attachment 686976


*Myanmar Air Force Shaanxi Y-8 Military Transport Aircraft Crashes into Andaman Sea*








Myanmar Air Force Shaanxi Y-8 Military Transport Aircraft Crashes into Andaman Sea - DefPost


Debris from a missing Myanmar military Shaanxi Y-8 transport aircraft carrying more than 100 people was found in the Andaman Sea late Wednesday.




defpost.com





nd that was also a secndhand thing??nd without two of his engines , our pilots still landed with that c-130j safely(we dont knw that yet whether that was a "B" version or "J'' )..on the other hand, ur frst hand technologically advanced aircraft was crashed nd killed all of his passengers...


----------



## tarpitz

Now and then.
Good painting job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

ghost250 said:


> those secndhand frigates r far better thn ur manpad equipped seastate 3 frigates..lol..stealth fishing trawlers....now dont tell me about ur 135m long invisible frigates coming online,we have been hearing about that from 2014!!lol..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ships ahoy for Myanmar’s new blue-water navy
> 
> 
> As Myanmar’s navy takes possession of its first submarine and its largest surface warship in back-to-back big-ticket acquisitions, the close of 2019 marks a striking watershed in the emergence of t…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asiatimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *On MN decks, memories of a humiliating climb-down a decade ago in the face of the Bangladesh Navy still rankle *
> 
> "Natural gas exploration undertaken by a South Korean drilling platform escorted by MN vessels in disputed waters near the two sides’ maritime border triggered first diplomatic protests and then in November 2008 a concentration of superior Bangladeshi naval firepower, which forced the MN to back down and quit the area. .."
> 
> what type of armed forces quit the show before it even starts??
> 
> u frst started this secndhand things..when i gave enuf evidence to counter ur claims,then as usual u r crying like a little bi**h!!








In dealing with the opponent with no decent air force, Myanmar Navy doesn't need any SAM.
In case of war, out numbered and outgunned , we can wipe out BAF within the first few hours of war as BAF has no decent fighters and SAMs. 
Regarding the 135 metre frigate, just wait and see. Myanmar don't talk too much like Bengalis.
We know what we are doing.
The problem with Bengalis is that they talk too much and do little.
In the past twenty years, BN has managed to acquire only 4 new ships and the rest of the acquisitions are secondhand junks from all over the world.
No new frigates were inducted in the past two decades.
Even the new C13B corvettes acquired from china are heavily downgraded and cheap version of Type 056 with no ASW suite.
Mismanagement and corruptions are also there. 
While Nigeria paid 42 mn$ for P18N, larger version of Type 056, BN spent hundred of millions of dollars for the smaller and downgraded ship.
Your frigates are not to defend the BD waters, just to fill the pockets of your topbrass through irregular deals.
Twenty years ago, BNS Bangabanghu was the only ship that has the sonar and ASW weapons.
After twenty years of modernization, BNS Bangabanghu is still the only ship that has the full ASW capability. 
After the years of modernization , your navy became a joke.
I told you as long as you are happy with your secondhand navy it is OK.
BTW, your mighty junk navy are using the MANPADS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

Myanmar Airforce SU-30SM2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

ghost250 said:


> View attachment 687652
> 
> 
> 
> now and then..good painting job..
> 
> u can call our airforce by whatever name u want..as long as these second hand planes doing their jobs and saving our pilots life(rather crashing themsleves nd killing all of the passengers inside) um okey!!


the second one is not even the photo of our sub. it is a pic of Indian sub 
Sindhurakshak that sank due to accident while carrying back to the base.









Submarine Sindhurakshak to be decommissioned before rains | Mumbai News - Times of India


Mumbai: Indian Navy submarine Sindhurakshak will be decommissioned from the fleet before monsoon this year and INS Viraat will be decommissioned on Ma.




timesofindia.indiatimes.com

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sahureka2

Here some news about the works on the Kilo class submarine INS Sindhuvir (S58) then ceded to Myanmar
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...WMAN6BAgIEAc&usg=AOvVaw3Wto70C3JNvYrRKqK8qsLa

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## saif

Does Burma have any plan to build a submarine base? Bangladesh is building one with $1.3 billion.


----------



## Aung Zaya

saif said:


> Does Burma have any plan to build a submarine base? Bangladesh is building one with $1.3 billion.


we already did.


Aung Zaya said:


> we already did.


base first, sub later.


----------



## MINN

Army firing mortars at KIA position in the mountains 







TheEunch said:


> Holy shit the Bangladeshi-Burmese hate is unreal. Why can’t you lot just get along with each other eh? Because end of the day we’re both smaller powers that need to help each to tell the bigger powers to **** off and leave us be.


They hate us but we don't hate them. We are just replying to their hate.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Tunnels made by North Korean experts I. Iran where missiles are kept.

Similar type of tunnels were made by North Koreans in Naypidaw, Myanmar. O guess like Iran, the Tatmadaw might also keep their missiles in those tunnels.


----------



## rapster88

MINN said:


> Myanmar Airforce SU-30SM2
> View attachment 687922



are we getting the SME or SM2. Or both are actually the same?
And I know Wiki is being wiki but it says we already have 6 in the inventory and 6 more ordered.

have we got those bad boys already?


----------



## saif

Aung Zaya said:


> we already did.
> 
> base first, sub later.


How much money you spent on your submarine base?


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Aung Zaya said:


> the second one is not even the photo of our sub. it is a pic of Indian sub
> Sindhurakshak that sank due to accident while carrying back to the base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Submarine Sindhurakshak to be decommissioned before rains | Mumbai News - Times of India
> 
> 
> Mumbai: Indian Navy submarine Sindhurakshak will be decommissioned from the fleet before monsoon this year and INS Viraat will be decommissioned on Ma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> timesofindia.indiatimes.com


But whatever the case, Myanmar will have to buy more subs from Russia. Only one, old submarine cannot secure your naval boundaries.


----------



## MINN

rapster88 said:


> are we getting the SME or SM2. Or both are actually the same?
> And I know Wiki is being wiki but it says we already have 6 in the inventory and 6 more ordered.
> 
> have we got those bad boys already?


From What i know the SM2 has the same engine as the SU-35. I heard that the su 30SM are already here and SM2 are second batch order.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

Yeah they upgraded it because the SU35 was outflying the su30sm because of the engine


----------



## TharTharLay

saif said:


> How much money you spent on your submarine base?



The submarine base is built at the period of Military Government.They didn't


saif said:


> How much money you spent on your submarine base?



Myanmar tried to get submarine since 1998.At first,we tried to get two midget submarines from North Korea.But the plan was not worked.Later,we contacted with Pakistan to get two Frence made second-hand submarines.In 2007,we sent the soilders to Pakistan for training. We built the submarine base at that times.But,it was constructed at the period of Military Government. The government didn't announce or release any plan to other countries because of our country's security.Therefore,no one exactly know about the total cost of the base.Now, we are possessing a submarine.We are planning to buy at least two new Kilo project-636 class submarines from russia.Not only buy from other country we also have the plan to build submarines ourselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

TharTharLay said:


> The submarine base is built at the period of Military Government.They didn't
> 
> 
> Myanmar tried to get submarine since 1998.At first,we tried to get two midget submarines from North Korea.But the plan was not worked.Later,we contacted with Pakistan to get two Frence made second-hand submarines.In 2007,we sent the soilders to Pakistan for training. We built the submarine base at that times.But,it was constructed at the period of Military Government. The government didn't announce or release any plan to other countries because of our country's security.Therefore,no one exactly know about the total cost of the base.Now, we are possessing a submarine.We are planning to buy at least two new Kilo project-636 class submarines from russia.Not only buy from other country we also have the plan to build submarines ourselves.


In the photo the submarine length is 135m but kilos are only 70m so its pretty dam big.


----------



## TharTharLay

MINN said:


> In the photo the submarine length is 135m but kilos are only 70m so its pretty dam big.


Not 135m.Look carefully bro.It is only 1.35m for scale model.The ratio of the scale model is 1:20.The total length of the sub is 27m.Therefore,it can only be midget submarine.I uploaded all of this in my fb account.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

As per this Burmese defence page, Tatmadaw has 50 MBT2000 tanks which might be replaced very soon. Some members claimed that T-90 tanks are coming and will replace MBT2000. Is it true?


----------



## The Ronin

tarpitz said:


> This happen when you buy secondhand things.



Everything faces technical difficulties, whether it's new or secondhand. The aircraft still managed to land with 50% power that's what matter. Doesn't change the fact that C-130J is still a good reliable aircraft which can operate longer than it's original service life unlike your new transport aircraft.



tarpitz said:


> In dealing with the opponent with no decent air force, Myanmar Navy doesn't need any SAM.



Bangladesh doesn't have decent air force so your navy doesn't need SAM?!  What?!  Seriously?!  I am extremely shocked seeing your level of stupidity and cockiness.  Are you trying to ignore the fact that your ships doesn't have any proper AD against anti-ship missile with your bold-dumb statement? 

You do know that you will face all three military wings i a full scale war right? And the most weakest military wing of Burmese military is your navy right? Just like the BAF. And BAF still has minimum ability to intercept your aircraft.



tarpitz said:


> In the past twenty years, BN has managed to acquire only 4 new ships and the rest of the acquisitions are secondhand junks from all over the world.



Not all over the world. Only from China, UK and US. Doesn't change the fact that BN is still better than MN and only gonna get better unless you induct something good enough like Kilo or the LPD.

And 21 new ships actually in past 20 years including four LPCs and four corvettes. 20 of them were procured in 10 years. Five more in construction and 8 more in pipeline.



tarpitz said:


> No new frigates were inducted in the* past two decades*.





tarpitz said:


> *Twenty years ago*, BNS Bangabanghu was the only ship that has the sonar and ASW weapons.



You corrected your own mistake. BNS BB was commissioned in 2001. Do you know how many years in two decades?



tarpitz said:


> Even the new C13B corvettes acquired from china are heavily downgraded and cheap version of Type 056 with no ASW suite.



Heavily downgraded??!! 😂😂 Just because it doesn't have sonar and torpedoes?!  That makes a ship "heavily downgraded"??!!  The Type 56 corvette we bought from China is not a downgraded version. It's the anti-surface warfare variant PLAN uses in it's fleet.

And our Type 56s are actually bit upgraded with a V-shaped hull to sustain heavy sea states/rough sea and two new corvettes have new 3D phased array radar which PLAN Type-56 still doesn't have yet. It can be fitted with sonar later if BN wants. These corvettes will be complemented by ASW variant of Durjoy class LPCs. The ASW version you are talking about is actually called Type 56A.



tarpitz said:


> While Nigeria paid 42 mn$ for P18N, larger version of Type 056, BN spent hundred of millions of dollars for the smaller and downgraded ship.



Total $48.5 million actually. OPV doesn't cost that much compared to corvette. Your accusation is quiet baseless, ridiculous and dumb!! Try to use your brain sometimes.



tarpitz said:


> Your frigates are not to defend the BD waters, just to fill the pockets of your topbrass through irregular deals.



Quite rich coming from a guy whose country is run by military junta which is responsible for oppressing it's minorities and involved in illegal drug business as part of Golden Triangle and controversial jade trade don't you think? Suu Kyi may have won the election but Burmese military still has huge influence in country. Suu Kyi is puppet controlled by your military.



tarpitz said:


> BTW, your mighty junk navy are using the MANPADS.



So? That's from the Durjoy class LPC. Ship such as OPV, patrol craft, LHD/LPD, mine hunter which doesn't have proper air defense carries MANPADS. Your suppa mighty sea state 4 shallow hull 3000 tons Kyan Sittha might be the only exception which has pedestal mounted MANPAD. Why did your navy edit the SAM firing clip from Kyan Sittha in promotional video? Doesn't your MANPAD work?  Cause i don't see any electro-optic sensor.

Turkish Navy.







German Navy.






Aussie Navy






Oh my!! What is this!! Suppa Mighty Burmese Navy feeling shy to fire even a single Igla MANPAD from it's suppa pawa corvette Kyan Sittha!! 









Kyan Sittha-class frigate | Kyan Sittha class frigate is a class of frigates operated by the Myanmar Navy. The UMS Kyansittha (F-12) is the first Myanmar Navy frigate that has... | By Military Leak | Facebook


47K views, 990 likes, 48 loves, 35 comments, 250 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Military Leak: Kyan Sittha class frigate is a class of frigates operated by the Myanmar Navy. The UMS Kyansittha...




fb.watch







tarpitz said:


> Twenty years ago, BNS Bangabanghu was the only ship that has the sonar and ASW weapons.



Wrong. Two Type 41 Leopard class, Salisbury class and BNS Osman (Ex Type 53) had ASW capability. We had two Type 037 submarine chasers, one currently operational BNS Nirbhoy. We also had some torpedo boats.



tarpitz said:


> After twenty years of modernization, BNS Bangabanghu is still the only ship that has the full ASW capability.



Two new Durgom class ASW LPCs are already in service.



tarpitz said:


> Now and then.
> Good painting job.



That's how ship's hull will look without paint during maintenance/overhaul. 🙄








Winkhantaung said:


> Yeah 20 yaers old 2nd hand frigates with HHQ7 sam which can't fire targets under 30m altitude and max range about 15km is somewhat better than manpads



What are you trying to say? Are you saying that it's NOT better than your MANPADS? 🤨 Even HISAR-A has the same minimum flight altitude. At least three of our frigates have better SAM system than yours with better chance to stop anti-ship missile. And these SAMs are integrated with radar and complemented by 37mm Type 76A and 40mm DARDO CIWS.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## tarpitz

FAC 491 is going to be commissioned in coming Navy Day along with other ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Wanchai

That Bangali wants Lots of Haha in our thread. Pls give him.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Buddhistforlife said:


> Oct 28, 2020
> 
> Without strategic weapons Myanmar will be divided into multiple pieces. What do you think? Myanmar army is strong enough to fight multi sided war against rebels, Bangladesh, Thailand and Western nations who will happily divide the country? No man.
> 
> Already the international community is fed up with the Rohingya issue. Myanmar has too many problems starting from civil war to Rohingya and cold war between India and China.
> 
> Myanmar armed forces is not strong enough to deal with such pressure no matter what you say. So strategic weapons are necessary to ensure sovereignty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myanmar Defence Forum
> 
> 
> The author who made this video claims that Myanmar already has this missile which is not confirmed yet. I see the problem now on My pc it's showing a different video for your post. I'm seeing a movie on your post.
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk



This is exactly why repeated false flag "unpleasant events" are regularly organized by the western powers, to convince the targeted people to accept the tremendous sacrifice needed to develop the military forces including the WMD components, and at the cost of civilian development. 

It used to be China, Iran and North Korea, for several decades, making them backward in all fields as a consequence.

Now it is targeting Ethiopia and Burma!

Here the regular and latest "booster vaccination" offered by the western powers, just to make sure the people of Burma don't forget that they live under a constant existential threat:

_*Myanmar Condemns UN Rohingya Resolution*

Myanmar has condemned a United Nations draft resolution on human rights for the Rohingya, backed by the Organization of Islamic Cooperation and the European Union, saying it is “intrusive” and “politically motivated”.

However, a majority of UN members – 131 countries – supported the resolution and the General Assembly approved it on Wednesday. Eight countries supported Myanmar and 31 abstained.

According to Myanmar’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs, U Kyaw Moe Tun, Myanmar’s permanent representative to the UN, said the assembly’s “adoption of the discriminatory draft resolution demonstrates the failure to uphold the principle of sovereign equality of nations, undermining impartiality and fairness, and application of double standards”.

The UN said the General Assembly expressed “grave concern at reports of serious human rights violations by the military and security forces, as well as violations of international humanitarian law in Myanmar against Rohingya and other minorities, notably in Kachin, Rakhine, southern Chin and Shan states”.

Following the Arakan Rohingya Salvation Army’s (ARSA) attacks on border police outposts in Oct. 2016 and Aug. 2017 in northern Rakhine State, the military responded with “clearance operations”, which prompted more than 740,000 Rohingya to flee to neighboring Bangladesh. Their repatriation has been planned since 2018 but never implemented and no Rohingya have chosen to return officially through the government’s repatriation program, which has been suspended because of COVID-19.

The UN said: “Among the abuses are those involving arbitrary arrests, deaths in detention, torture, deliberate killing and maiming of children, recruitment and use of children for forced labour, indiscriminate shelling of civilian areas, the burning of homes and the forced displacement of over 860,000 Rohingya and other minorities to Bangladesh.”

The United States, Canada and Germany co-sponsored the resolution and urged Myanmar to cooperate with the United Nations human rights mechanisms formed since 2017, including the UN’s Independent Investigative Mechanism for Myanmar and Special Rapporteur Tom Andrews, and to grant them access and assistance.

Germany, which represents the EU, said: “The humanitarian situation has not improved in recent years”, citing ongoing conflict in Rakhine State.

Coronavirus has exacerbated the situation, the German statement said. It added that the EU hopes “the draft will facilitate a solution for the Rohingya [and] sends a message of hope: the world doesn’t forget you, Rohingya people”.

U Kyaw Moe Tun said the text is “politically motivated”, “one-sided and barely reflects Myanmar’s efforts and initiatives to address the challenges, and to lay a firm foundation for lasting peace and prosperity”.

He added the sponsors of the resolution “conveniently ignore” attacks by ARSA and the Arakan Army. He denounced “illegitimate” pressure exerted on Myanmar which “fanned the flames” of conflict.

Myanmar formed its Independent Commission of Enquiry (ICOE) in 2018 to investigate allegations of human rights violations in Rakhine State.

In January, ICOE submitted its final report denying the security operations had genocidal intent. But the report admitted, “war crimes, serious human rights violations and violations of domestic law took place”.

The report stated that crimes occurred including mass killings of Rohingya and the burning of abandoned Muslim villages, which were allegedly committed by the security forces.

Myanmar is currently fighting a lawsuit filed by The Gambia at the International Court of Justice (ICJ) in The Hague alleging genocide against the Rohingya.

State Counselor Daw Aung San Suu Kyi defended the country against the charges last December. As the ICJ’s rulings are not binding, rights groups are pursuing an alternative approach by attempting to bring Myanmar’s generals to the International Criminal Court over alleged human rights violations.

U Aung Myo Min, a longtime human rights advocate, said allowing access to inquiries and cooperation with the international community and UN is a way to overcome the cycle of allegations against Myanmar.

He said successive governments in Myanmar have rejected the General Assembly’s resolutions, claiming they infringe on its sovereignty.

“But these objections in the past led to human rights cases going to the UN Security Council. If the current government does not cooperate, it might lead to further action against Myanmar,” he said.

Eight countries – China, Russia, Vietnam, the Philippines, Cambodia, Laos, Zimbabwe and Belarus – voted against this week’s UN resolution.

China said it will continue to assist talks between Myanmar and Bangladesh, which are crucial for Rohingya repatriation.

Russia’s representative said: “Myanmar requires real assistance, not sweeping criticism [and] such resolutions do not resolve human rights problems.”

Thirty-one countries abstained, including Japan, Thailand and Singapore.


Japan’s representative said: “The draft regrettably lacks balance and does not recognize Myanmar’s efforts to consolidate democracy.” However, the draft did reflect “the concerns of the international community about the humanitarian situation of the displaced and those living in Rakhine State”.


The General Assembly also approved six resolutions on human rights in Iran, North Korea, Syria and Russia.

https://www.irrawaddy.com/news/burma/myanmar-condemns-un-rohingya-resolution.html
_​
As a result to these so called "external threats", again not imaginary but really and craftily engineered by the *Dystopian Empire* since 1945 and its founding by the U.S. putschists, as playing the divide and conquer is the key to the U.S. military junta's survival, Ethiopia went to launch ... an indigenous "space program" with the aim to develop a space rocket able to carry satellite into orbit.

_The Ethiopian government said it plans to build both the satellites and launch rockets locally with minimum reliance on foreign partners. In November 2015, the Mekele Institute of Technology in Ethiopia launched a rocket called Alpha Meles 30 kilometers into space. The rocket cost an estimated U.S.$2.3 million to develop, build, and launch. 
_​
The next step was to reach the Von Karman line delimiting the boundary with outer space, but there have been no reports of subsequent launches, until 4 years later, when in 2019 Ethiopia dropped the mask, as time was running out with its indigenous effort, disclosing its ambition to ... possess strategic missile of 5000 km range and nuclear warheads!

Indeed, Ethiopia asked France for the provision of thirty M51 SLBMs (!) with nuclear warheads.

The context was Ethiopia's ongoing dispute with Egypt over the Grand Ethiopian Renaissance Dam.

_Will France arm the Nobel Peace Prize?

Modifié le 18/11/2019 à 14:32 - Publié le 17/11/2019 à 15:00 | Le Point.fr 

Two months before being awarded the Nobel Peace Prize, the Ethiopian Prime Minister sent a letter to “His Excellency” President Emmanuel Macron. On July 22, 2019, Abiy Ahmed asked France to help him "to strengthen the Ethiopian air force" by providing him, on credit, with a state-of-the-art arsenal detailed on three pages. This list includes: 12 combat aircraft (including Rafale and Mirage 2000), 18 helicopters and 2 military transport planes manufactured by Airbus, 10 Dassault drones, electronic jamming systems and, even more surprisingly, around thirty M51 missiles with a range of over 6,000 kilometers… and with a nuclear warhead! A request at the very least extravagant (and illegal) knowing that both France and Ethiopia have signed the nuclear non-proliferation treaty.





https://archive.vn/fAvPA/73cb2de6888141160627697206ad07909f8b1ca2.jpg ; https://archive.vn/fAvPA/4352dea8cb16747c8e3ef1f9061743bd8622d596/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201120224131if_/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Em0ZO1-W8AAMuvy?format=jpg&name=900x900 ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201114230136/https://www.lepoint.fr/monde/la-france-va-t-elle-armer-le-prix-nobel-de-la-paix-17-11-2019-2347906_24.php ; https://archive.vn/nl7fw 
▲ 1. This list includes: 12 combat aircraft (including Rafale and Mirage 2000), 18 helicopters and 2 military transport planes manufactured by Airbus, 10 Dassault drones, electronic jamming systems and, even more surprisingly, around thirty M51 missiles with a range of over 6,000 kilometers… and with a nuclear warhead! 
_​
Should we consider the Ethiopian case as the template for Burma's "civilian space program"?

Is the development of nuclear armed ICBMs the real goal of the Tatmadaw? 

And why should Burma be the only nation in the world to seek civilian space rockets when the military purpose is the norm for all space powers?

Unlike Ethiopia, the Tatmadaw doesn't lack of strategic allies that can provide both a diplomatic umbrella, hardware supply and technology transferts. Russia and to a lesser degree North Korea will always stand with Naypyitaw.



















🚬

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> This is exactly why repeated false flag "unpleasant events" are regularly organized by the western powers, to convince the targeted people to accept the tremendous sacrifice needed to develop the military forces including the WMD components, and at the cost of civilian development.
> 
> It used to be China, Iran and North Korea, for several decades, making them backward in all fields as a consequence.
> 
> Now it is targeting Ethiopia and Burma!
> 
> Here the regular and latest "booster vaccination" offered by the western powers, just to make sure the people of Burma don't forget that they live under a constant existential threat:
> 
> _*Myanmar Condemns UN Rohingya Resolution*_​​_Myanmar has condemned a United Nations draft resolution on human rights for the Rohingya, backed by the Organization of Islamic Cooperation and the European Union, saying it is “intrusive” and “politically motivated”._​​_However, a majority of UN members – 131 countries – supported the resolution and the General Assembly approved it on Wednesday. Eight countries supported Myanmar and 31 abstained._​​_According to Myanmar’s Ministry of Foreign Affairs, U Kyaw Moe Tun, Myanmar’s permanent representative to the UN, said the assembly’s “adoption of the discriminatory draft resolution demonstrates the failure to uphold the principle of sovereign equality of nations, undermining impartiality and fairness, and application of double standards”._​​_The UN said the General Assembly expressed “grave concern at reports of serious human rights violations by the military and security forces, as well as violations of international humanitarian law in Myanmar against Rohingya and other minorities, notably in Kachin, Rakhine, southern Chin and Shan states”._​​_Following the Arakan Rohingya Salvation Army’s (ARSA) attacks on border police outposts in Oct. 2016 and Aug. 2017 in northern Rakhine State, the military responded with “clearance operations”, which prompted more than 740,000 Rohingya to flee to neighboring Bangladesh. Their repatriation has been planned since 2018 but never implemented and no Rohingya have chosen to return officially through the government’s repatriation program, which has been suspended because of COVID-19._​​_The UN said: “Among the abuses are those involving arbitrary arrests, deaths in detention, torture, deliberate killing and maiming of children, recruitment and use of children for forced labour, indiscriminate shelling of civilian areas, the burning of homes and the forced displacement of over 860,000 Rohingya and other minorities to Bangladesh.”_​​_The United States, Canada and Germany co-sponsored the resolution and urged Myanmar to cooperate with the United Nations human rights mechanisms formed since 2017, including the UN’s Independent Investigative Mechanism for Myanmar and Special Rapporteur Tom Andrews, and to grant them access and assistance._​​_Germany, which represents the EU, said: “The humanitarian situation has not improved in recent years”, citing ongoing conflict in Rakhine State._​​_Coronavirus has exacerbated the situation, the German statement said. It added that the EU hopes “the draft will facilitate a solution for the Rohingya [and] sends a message of hope: the world doesn’t forget you, Rohingya people”._​​_U Kyaw Moe Tun said the text is “politically motivated”, “one-sided and barely reflects Myanmar’s efforts and initiatives to address the challenges, and to lay a firm foundation for lasting peace and prosperity”._​​_He added the sponsors of the resolution “conveniently ignore” attacks by ARSA and the Arakan Army. He denounced “illegitimate” pressure exerted on Myanmar which “fanned the flames” of conflict._​​_Myanmar formed its Independent Commission of Enquiry (ICOE) in 2018 to investigate allegations of human rights violations in Rakhine State._​​_In January, ICOE submitted its final report denying the security operations had genocidal intent. But the report admitted, “war crimes, serious human rights violations and violations of domestic law took place”._​​_The report stated that crimes occurred including mass killings of Rohingya and the burning of abandoned Muslim villages, which were allegedly committed by the security forces._​​_Myanmar is currently fighting a lawsuit filed by The Gambia at the International Court of Justice (ICJ) in The Hague alleging genocide against the Rohingya._​​_State Counselor Daw Aung San Suu Kyi defended the country against the charges last December. As the ICJ’s rulings are not binding, rights groups are pursuing an alternative approach by attempting to bring Myanmar’s generals to the International Criminal Court over alleged human rights violations._​​_U Aung Myo Min, a longtime human rights advocate, said allowing access to inquiries and cooperation with the international community and UN is a way to overcome the cycle of allegations against Myanmar._​​_He said successive governments in Myanmar have rejected the General Assembly’s resolutions, claiming they infringe on its sovereignty._​​_“But these objections in the past led to human rights cases going to the UN Security Council. If the current government does not cooperate, it might lead to further action against Myanmar,” he said._​​_Eight countries – China, Russia, Vietnam, the Philippines, Cambodia, Laos, Zimbabwe and Belarus – voted against this week’s UN resolution._​​_China said it will continue to assist talks between Myanmar and Bangladesh, which are crucial for Rohingya repatriation._​​_Russia’s representative said: “Myanmar requires real assistance, not sweeping criticism [and] such resolutions do not resolve human rights problems.”_​​_Thirty-one countries abstained, including Japan, Thailand and Singapore._​​​_Japan’s representative said: “The draft regrettably lacks balance and does not recognize Myanmar’s efforts to consolidate democracy.” However, the draft did reflect “the concerns of the international community about the humanitarian situation of the displaced and those living in Rakhine State”._​​​_The General Assembly also approved six resolutions on human rights in Iran, North Korea, Syria and Russia._​​_https://www.irrawaddy.com/news/burma/myanmar-condemns-un-rohingya-resolution.html_​​
> As a result to these so called "external threats", again not imaginary but really and craftily engineered by the *Dystopian Empire* since 1945 and its founding by the U.S. putschists, as playing the divide and conquer is the key to the U.S. military junta's survival, Ethiopia went to launch ... an indigenous "space program" with the aim to develop a space rocket able to carry satellite into orbit.
> 
> _The Ethiopian government said it plans to build both the satellites and launch rockets locally with minimum reliance on foreign partners. In November 2015, the Mekele Institute of Technology in Ethiopia launched a rocket called Alpha Meles 30 kilometers into space. The rocket cost an estimated U.S.$2.3 million to develop, build, and launch. _​​
> The next step was to reach the Von Karman line delimiting the boundary with outer space, but there have been no reports of subsequent launches, until 4 years later, when in 2019 Ethiopia dropped the mask, as time was running out with its indigenous effort, disclosing its ambition to ... possess strategic missile of 5000 km range and nuclear warheads!
> 
> Indeed, Ethiopia asked France for the provision of thirty M51 SLBMs (!) with nuclear warheads.
> 
> The context was Ethiopia's ongoing dispute with Egypt over the Grand Ethiopian Renaissance Dam.
> 
> _Will France arm the Nobel Peace Prize?_​​_Modifié le 18/11/2019 à 14:32 - Publié le 17/11/2019 à 15:00 | Le Point.fr _​​_Two months before being awarded the Nobel Peace Prize, the Ethiopian Prime Minister sent a letter to “His Excellency” President Emmanuel Macron. On July 22, 2019, Abiy Ahmed asked France to help him "to strengthen the Ethiopian air force" by providing him, on credit, with a state-of-the-art arsenal detailed on three pages. This list includes: 12 combat aircraft (including Rafale and Mirage 2000), 18 helicopters and 2 military transport planes manufactured by Airbus, 10 Dassault drones, electronic jamming systems and, even more surprisingly, around thirty M51 missiles with a range of over 6,000 kilometers… and with a nuclear warhead! A request at the very least extravagant (and illegal) knowing that both France and Ethiopia have signed the nuclear non-proliferation treaty._​​_
> 
> 
> 
> _​_https://archive.vn/fAvPA/73cb2de6888141160627697206ad07909f8b1ca2.jpg ; https://archive.vn/fAvPA/4352dea8cb16747c8e3ef1f9061743bd8622d596/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201120224131if_/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Em0ZO1-W8AAMuvy?format=jpg&name=900x900 ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201114230136/https://www.lepoint.fr/monde/la-france-va-t-elle-armer-le-prix-nobel-de-la-paix-17-11-2019-2347906_24.php ; https://archive.vn/nl7fw _​_▲ 1. This list includes: 12 combat aircraft (including Rafale and Mirage 2000), 18 helicopters and 2 military transport planes manufactured by Airbus, 10 Dassault drones, electronic jamming systems and, even more surprisingly, around thirty M51 missiles with a range of over 6,000 kilometers… and with a nuclear warhead! _​​
> Should we consider the Ethiopian case as the template for Burma's "civilian space program"?
> 
> Is the development of nuclear armed ICBMs the real goal of the Tatmadaw?
> 
> And why should Burma be the only nation in the world to seek civilian space rockets when the military purpose is the norm for all space powers?
> 
> Unlike Ethiopia, the Tatmadaw doesn't lack of strategic allies that can provide both a diplomatic umbrella, hardware supply and technology transferts. Russia and to a lesser degree North Korea will always stand with Naypyitaw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 🚬


Iran does not have nukes. At least not now. Moreover Iran as a muslim country will recieve great scrutiny for producing nukes.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Buddhistforlife said:


> Iran does not have nukes. At least not now. Moreover Iran as a muslim country will recieve great scrutiny for producing nukes.




Bro, Iran is the partner of North Korea. All the know-how are common. 

R&D departments are located in both nations. 

Iran is the financial department of the team, as it is less subjected to sanctions after the JCPOA accords, and it has quasi infinite reserves of oil.

Meanwhile North Korea is the testing ground of the team, to thwart enemy terrorist operatives that plague Iran with acts of sabotages, bombings and a sprea of assassination of targeted key scientists.

Therefore Iran already possess the blueprints for the Hwasong-15 ICBM, Hwasong-16 FOBS ICBM, Pukguksong-4 SLBM and all the nuclear designs including thermonuclear and EMPs one!

Iran has the facilities to produce the hardware, as it only requires CNC and softwares. What it might be lacking is enough Plutonium or higly enriched military grade Uranium, but it is catching up very fast with the latest underground cascade enrichment plant. 

Why can Italy develop solid propellant ICBM under the guise of the Vega space launcher, Japan its Epsilon SLV, South Korea its solid fuel GEO satellite launcher?

This is called double standard practice.

Any nation can do it. That is why Iran has developed the solid propellant Qaem satellite carrier back in 2011s, with size equivalent to the Vega!








Spoiler: Links



http://www.dprktoday.com/content/photo/2016/20160304-kp-01-7.jpg
http://www.dprktoday.com/index.php?type=42&no=1964
왕들의 궁전-만경대학생소년궁전을 찾아서 (2)
나어린 미술가들의 솜씨
访王的宫殿--万景台学生少年宫（2） 
儿童美术家的手艺
16-03-09 10:51
http://www.xici.net/d228225918.htm


▲ North Korean version of the Iranian "Qaem" SLV. 주체105(2016)년 3월 4일

Now it is the turn for the Tatmadaw to develop a "solid propellant GEO satellite launcher"! Only not to alarm its enemies.

And it has already collected many samples of the Chinese Long March-11 solid propellant carrier's fallen stages, that are based on the DF-31 ICBM!

🚬

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Sher Shah Suri said:


> Galatic Penguin? you must be a troll who is high on yaba.



Thank you for your extremely good-faith criticism. I will give it the attention it deserves.

Indeed, all my contributions as a dedicated OSINT are based on well documented and proven hard facts.

Glad that serious readers might find it helpful and enjoy my posts.
🚬

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Sher Shah Suri said:


> Galatic Penguin? you must be a troll who is high on yaba.


Galactic penguin is from North Korea and well knowledgeable in the field of military technology.


----------



## MINN

Eating Myanmar Army MRE




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=692695668276270

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

@TharTharLay On the Navy wiki the tug boats should be from Pakistan, not Bangladesh. Since it's was in the 60s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Dawei SEZ is a going to be built with Japanese help at a price tag of 8 Billion USD and It's going to be the biggest SEZ in the ASEAN. It also In clues a deep sea port.








Japan Reveals Full Commitment to Myanmar’s Dawei SEZ


Japan’s ambassador to Myanmar, Ichiro Maruyama, says Tokyo is committed to seeing the Tanintharyi Region project boost Asia’s economic connectivity.




www.irrawaddy.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

F 12 and 773.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Buddhistforlife

tarpitz said:


> F 12 and 773.
> View attachment 690986


What are these?


----------



## MINN

Myanmar Navy super dvora III built in myanmar with indigenous RCWS.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/162690760887431/permalink/975963262893506/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

Buddhistforlife said:


> What are these?



Frigate and corvette I believe.
We are building all these new ships at breakneck speed in order to not only modernise the navy but turn it into a proper blue waters navy to better secure the coast. A lot of arms shipments towards the AA has been coming from either the coastal areas or through Bangladesh. And we all know our favourite bear Winnie the Pooh is the one supplying them


----------



## Buddhistforlife

TheEunch said:


> Frigate and corvette I believe.
> We are building all these new ships at breakneck speed in order to not only modernise the navy but turn it into a proper blue waters navy to better secure the coast. A lot of arms shipments towards the AA has been coming from either the coastal areas or through Bangladesh. And we all know our favourite bear Winnie the Pooh is the one supplying them


Myanmar has torpedo boats I think. Where are those?


----------



## polanski

Myanmar next in line to buy Su-57. 
Algeria Ordered 14 Sukhoi Su-57 Fighters: https://www.globaldefensecorp.com/2020/11/27/algeria-buys-14-su-57-fighters/

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheEunch

I would take it with a grain of salt as the website itself is....not the most reliable I guess? There’s also no other sources and Sputnik only alleges it.

If we do end up buying them, what for??? We don’t have the facilities to maintain them and I doubt enough skilled technicians to keep them sortie ready. Also who are we flexing against? In terms of AirPower, only Singapore and Thailand have the technological edge that’s close to us at all but even then we are closing the gap with the new SU30s.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## rapster88

So I heard the frontline troops are provided with MRE. Not sure if it’s still under trial run or a regular ration now but it’s good to see some improvement to the troops.


----------



## MINN

rapster88 said:


> So I heard the frontline troops are provided with MRE. Not sure if it’s still under trial run or a regular ration now but it’s good to see some improvement to the troops.


I did find these on FB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Guys I heard that Singapore tests their weapons in Myanmar. I'm not sure if they still do it. 

Also found these on FB. OP said that the shells says Singapore.


----------



## Aung Zaya

may be 


MINN said:


> Guys I heard that Singapore tests their weapons in Myanmar. I'm not sure if they still do it.
> 
> Also found these on FB. OP said that the shells says Singapore.
> View attachment 692297
> View attachment 692298
> View attachment 692299


may be just handed over army and let us to test them.


----------



## MINN

I heard we have BMP-2 in the Army. Apparently BMP-3 too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Good news. I heard we are buying 2 Airbus C-295 from Jordan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheEunch

The Canadians are replacing their CH130s with these planes too. Are they better? If so what’s the difference between these and the y8 shanxi aircrafts.

Also, I’ve heard that the Jordanians are not only selling the planes but the parts itself to turn them into(spooky)gunships.

also why didn’t we go for the Russian equivalent?


----------



## TheEunch

If China starts exporting their harbin z20 (copy hawk) is there a high chance we may start seeing purchases of those helicopters which are better then the original UH60 and mil17V5?

with finger crossed, maybe perhaps even TOT production?


----------



## Wanchai

ထိုင္း က ေတာ့ အဂ္လန္ က ကုန္ မနီ တခုကို အတိုင္ ပင္ ခံ ခန့္ ျပီး ေရငုတ္ သေဘ္ာ အ ေသး စ ေဆာက္ ေနပါပီ 193 သန္း ဘတ္


----------



## MINN




----------



## rapster88

MINN said:


> View attachment 694564
> View attachment 694565


And those cry babies think that they should get access to the itemized bill of Ministry of Defense. Pathetic.


----------



## TheEunch

rapster88 said:


> And those cry babies think that they should get access to the itemized bill of Ministry of Defense. Pathetic.


Not full itemised bill, but the people who are paying taxes to pay for the budget should at least know where the money is going towards. This isn’t just for the ministry of defence but for the entire government. A basis for a free and democratic country also includes transparency in governmental spending.
Don’t mean we should immediately know purchases, but the tax payers deserve to know at least


----------



## rapster88

TheEunch said:


> Not full itemised bill, but the people who are paying taxes to pay for the budget should at least know where the money is going towards. This isn’t just for the ministry of defence but for the entire government. A basis for a free and democratic country also includes transparency in governmental spending.
> Don’t mean we should immediately know purchases, but the tax payers deserve to know





TheEunch said:


> Not full itemised bill, but the people who are paying taxes to pay for the budget should at least know where the money is going towards. This isn’t just for the ministry of defence but for the entire government. A basis for a free and democratic country also includes transparency in governmental spending.
> Don’t mean we should immediately know purchases, but the tax payers deserve to know at least



I agree that MoD should explain the purpose of the budget but not the details. But from what I understand from those guys was that they wanted MoD to release details of purchases which I think is unlikely to happen


----------



## Aung Zaya

TheEunch said:


> Not full itemised bill, but the people who are paying taxes to pay for the budget should at least know where the money is going towards. This isn’t just for the ministry of defence but for the entire government. A basis for a free and democratic country also includes transparency in governmental spending.
> Don’t mean we should immediately know purchases, but the tax payers deserve to know at least


well. agreed with u on some points like the tax payer deserve to know where the tax money is going toward. but It does not work in our country and not like this way of letting people know. Now it got media attention and the induction of these planes are totally uncertain. People should know where the tax money is going towards, but not in detail.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Can you tell me the reason why the Tatmadaw is showing little to no interest in building or improving ballistic missiles? Aircrafts, tanks, SAMs, warships are gradually improving but the Tatmadaw is not showing any interest in ballistic missiles or do not want to increase the range of current missiles?

@Aung Zaya @tarpitz @Tagaung @MINN


----------



## MINN

Buddhistforlife said:


> Can you tell me the reason why the Tatmadaw is showing little to no interest in building or improving ballistic missiles? Aircrafts, tanks, SAMs, warships are gradually improving but the Tatmadaw is not showing any interest in ballistic missiles or do not want to increase the range of current missiles?
> 
> @Aung Zaya @tarpitz @Tagaung @MINN


To be honest I want them to go the drone rout and maybe also hypersonic cruise missile.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MINN said:


> To be honest I want them to go the drone rout and maybe also hypersonic cruise missile.


Ballistic missiles are strategic weapons and a country with ballistic missiles for example Iran can be considered as a military power. Drones are small weapons and not a deterrence. Tatmadaw must have high ambitions and must try to be a regional military power.


----------



## TheEunch

Aung Zaya said:


> well. agreed with u on some points like the tax payer deserve to know where the tax money is going toward. but It does not work in our country and not like this way of letting people know. Now it got media attention and the induction of these planes are totally uncertain. People should know where the tax money is going towards, but not in detail.


Well yes, I think the method of only revealing vague information on where the budget is going on a yearly basis is good while the full details released every ten years is a good alternative


Buddhistforlife said:


> Ballistic missiles are strategic weapons and a country with ballistic missiles for example Iran can be considered as a military power. Drones are small weapons and not a deterrence. Tatmadaw must have high ambitions and must try to be a regional military power.


Why are u advocating so much for ballistic missiles? Having ballistic missiles only further alienates trade partners and allies. While China, Russia and the rest are big markets, no market is still bigger then the free market which the WEST have control over. If we go for ballistic missiles, it will only further antagonise the west which we can’t afford.

sure if we’re already an established country that works extensively with the west in the past then they may close one eye. However the military Junta already ruined it for us. It is simply too hasty to go for the big guns when we have so much to lose


----------



## Buddhistforlife

TheEunch said:


> Well yes, I think the method of only revealing vague information on where the budget is going on a yearly basis is good while the full details released every ten years is a good alternative
> 
> Why are u advocating so much for ballistic missiles? Having ballistic missiles only further alienates trade partners and allies. While China, Russia and the rest are big markets, no market is still bigger then the free market which the WEST have control over. If we go for ballistic missiles, it will only further antagonise the west which we can’t afford.
> 
> sure if we’re already an established country that works extensively with the west in the past then they may close one eye. However the military Junta already ruined it for us. It is simply too hasty to go for the big guns when we have so much to lose


Tbh Myanmar is economically very weak and have a poor infrastructure. I think economically Myanmar is in the same league as Ethiopia and Somalia. Infrastructure wise Myanmar is also far behind. Many poor nation even countries like Bhutan and Cambodia managed to launch their own satellite but Myanmar is still struggling to make one. 

The reason I advocate for ballistic missiles is because the Tatmadaw is the best institution of Myanmar so I think at least militarily Myanmar can become stronger if not economically. Currently Myanmar is not so strong both economically and militarily.


----------



## TheEunch

Buddhistforlife said:


> Tbh Myanmar is economically very weak and have a poor infrastructure. I think economically Myanmar is in the same league as Ethiopia and Somalia. Infrastructure wise Myanmar is also far behind. Many poor nation even countries like Bhutan and Cambodia managed to launch their own satellite but Myanmar is still struggling to make one.
> 
> The reason I advocate for ballistic missiles is because the Tatmadaw is the best institution of Myanmar so I think at least militarily Myanmar can become stronger if not economically. Currently Myanmar is not so strong both economically and militarily.


So u mean basically dump the economy and become better militarily? It dosent work that way. Economy is the foundation where strong militaries are supported and built upon. Build up the economy first then worry about a strong military. Right now, the tatmadaw would be able to hold its own against neighbours. Even against China or India, the tatmadaw would be able to hold their ground due to geographical location and the fighting spirit.

Burmese people gets absolutely fanatical when defending their own land we were Britain’s Afghanistan for a while after colonising us. The terrain also would play much much more to our advantage. So no, the tatmadaw is able to hold their own for now. With a strong economy, a lot more options would be open to us. With a strong military first, coupled with legacies of human rights violations, not only would options be limited but also closed on both the economy and military front. So no, having a hyper strong military that just wants to measure cock size loses us far more then building the economy first

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

TheEunch said:


> So u mean basically dump the economy and become better militarily? It dosent work that way. Economy is the foundation where strong militaries are supported and built upon. Build up the economy first then worry about a strong military. Right now, the tatmadaw would be able to hold its own against neighbours. Even against China or India, the tatmadaw would be able to hold their ground due to geographical location and the fighting spirit.
> 
> Burmese people gets absolutely fanatical when defending their own land we were Britain’s Afghanistan for a while after colonising us. The terrain also would play much much more to our advantage. So no, the tatmadaw is able to hold their own for now. With a strong economy, a lot more options would be open to us. With a strong military first, coupled with legacies of human rights violations, not only would options be limited but also closed on both the economy and military front. So no, having a hyper strong military that just wants to measure cock size loses us far more then building the economy first


First of all Myanmar cannot defend against India and China, this is a big joke. 

Secondly I agree with you when you have said that Myanmar needs to build a good economy but the truth is countries like Pakistani, North Korea, Iran and Myanmar who are under constant threat should give preference to its military. Myanmar has too many problems to deal with starting from the Rohingya issue till tackling foreign funded insurgents. Without a strong army Myanmar will break into pieces like Yugoslavia and that is the truth. 

Economy is very important but after economy military is the next important thing for Myanmar


----------



## MINN




----------



## TheEunch

So the aircrafts have already been delivered. Looks like spooky package is not part of the deal.


----------



## MINN

They are finally using the locally made Armored vehicles
















Today's Air force day finished with the introduction of
2 Y-12
2 G 120 TP
1 Beechcraft 1900
Also I heard that a BD helicopter crashed today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## TheEunch

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=845907609500128





Chinese built y20 said to be landing and taking off constantly. Any speculations?


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> They are finally using the locally made Armored vehicles
> View attachment 696572
> View attachment 696573
> View attachment 696574
> View attachment 696575
> View attachment 696576
> 
> Today's Air force day finished with the introduction of
> 2 Y-12
> 2 G 120 TP
> 1 Beechcraft 1900
> Also I heard that a BD helicopter crashed today.



Those aircraft are not new. Just a static display.
News about BD helo crash is also an old one.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

tarpitz said:


> Those aircraft are not new. Just a static display.
> News about BD helo crash is also an old one.


I thought so since they did not do any commission ceremony.


TheEunch said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=845907609500128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chinese built y20 said to be landing and taking off constantly. Any speculations?


Maybe its the rest of the 16 JF-17


----------



## MINN

A very detailed artical on the current Myanmar military and its future. 








Opinion | Myanmar’s Purchase of Planes From Jordan a Sign of Things to Come


As the military becomes increasingly concerned with securing offshore resources and deterring regional threats, its appetite for hardware will only grow.



www.irrawaddy.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TheEunch

To be really honest, what are the chances of us buying the Mitsubishi f2s when Japan replaces them?

there’s no arms embargo from Japan against us and the US most of the time dosent really give a shit.


----------



## Wanchai

TheEunch said:


> To be really honest, what are the chances of us buying the Mitsubishi f2s when Japan replaces them?
> 
> there’s no arms embargo from Japan against us and the US most of the time dosent really give a shit.


All depend on how much concession can Japan give to us? Japan made F16 can not be cheap, may be more expensive. In terms of price and value, Russian Su30 can take that role of multirole fighter for a decade at least and we can not afford both systems at the same time. More priority now is our combat troops modernizations.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

Senior General Min Aung Hlaing during his India visit last year:





Gen Kyaw at the home of the "Lightnings"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

So the Navy Birthday commissioned the kilo, 2 ASW Corvettes, 1 FAC, 1 LCU and 2 Tug boat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/theirrawaddy/posts/4013030592075101


----------



## MINN

Armored Vehicle repair facility.













More photos from the Navy commission ceremony.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Indian and Russian Ambassador along with a Indian Admiral attended the commissioning ceremony of the Kilo.


----------



## MINN

@TharTharLay are you going to add the 2 ASW ships as corvetts?


----------



## Buddhistforlife

@Aung Zaya @MINN @Tagaung @tarpitz


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Mingalabar and Merry Christmas bro, here a present from *Santa Kim*!
🎅🎄⚛🚀👨‍🚀

Maybe the first ever open source claim for a Burmese rocket development facility: possible static test stand for rocket engine sighted! 

*Ka Pa Sa 22 horizontal rocket motor test stand*

This is a really interesting installation at Myanmar's Ka Pa Sa 22 factory (21.200122° 94.508280°). The 3D reconstruction looks a lot like a horizontal rocket motor test stand.





https://archive.vn/mSj4M/22c63ad9ffd9a7c4b7f80cba5161d4b49562d7c5.jpg ; https://archive.vn/mSj4M/86077e51fcd386f1fe1322bb52e0c1610e5118a5/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201225165839/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EqCd8GeXYAEKFYG?format=jpg&name=large
▲ 1. The vast military production infrastructure in Myanmar.





https://archive.vn/lecVn/9ef3be478103d4cba7213c1477dc3b5a2dc4202e.jpg ; https://archive.vn/lecVn/a5474c8916876e2ed12211f86162a33539ae795a/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201225170213/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EqCjOv1W4AIFKg8?format=jpg&name=900x900
▲ 2. Myanmar's Ka Pa Sa 22 factory (21.200122° 94.508280°): it does look a lot like a horizontal rocket motor test stand!





https://archive.vn/SaapA/0368ec7b00cf929586697197545a0c007e46db0c.jpg ; https://archive.vn/SaapA/c6e6bdfe132b0bc64ddaca84c0396ccb3c2b4a49/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201225170249/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EqCjQSkXYAElEJz?format=jpg&name=large
▲ 3. A 3D reconstruction of the possible horizontal rocket motor test stand.





https://archive.vn/PL7jQ/9c7c33bc7936f8b6062ed52e3c3f7e386baebffa.jpg ; https://archive.vn/PL7jQ/af58d3b3af8f4afea17b3fc71f8e8000f84c41f1/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201225170310/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EqCjRWVXIAEKfzu?format=jpg&name=large
▲ 4. A 3D reconstruction of the possible horizontal rocket motor test stand.

This facility is huge indeed!


*Reference*

While Myanmar has maintained some military production capabilities for along time, these have traditionally been rather limited. Only in the last two decades has this infrastructure been vastly expanded with the country now mustering at least 25 factories.

These facilities are surprisingly large and usually built in remote jungle areas of the country with on-site housing for workers. Maintained by the Directorate of Defence Industries, they are known by their Burmese acronym Ka Pa Sa and numbered.

Different sources were used for geolocation. A few sites have previously been discussed in the OSINT community. Some locations were mentioned in media reports involving land disputes, others were included in reports about Myanmar's national electricity grid.

This highly recommended article by Bertil Lintner also included several locations. So here we go...

_Burma’s WMD Programme And Military Cooperation With The Democratic People’s Republic Of Korea 

Published on Mar 14, 2012 










Burma’s WMD Programme And Military Cooperation With The Democratic People’s Republic Of Korea


The resumption of diplomatic ties between Burma and North Korea in April 2007 came after more than a decade of quiet cooperation.




issuu.com




http://web.archive.org/web/20201224232632/https://issuu.com/asia_pacific_media_services/docs/burma-dark-post
https://archive.is/7eoUn​_
Ka Pa Sa 1. 16.838736° 96.149553°
Ka Pa Sa 2. 19.928915° 95.009777°

Ka Pa Sa 3. 18.789831° 95.196294°
Ka Pa Sa 5. 18.530709° 94.992593°

Ka Pa Sa 6 and 16 should be located in this broader area 18.687068° 94.985989°

Ka Pa Sa 8. 19.659741° 95.265244° 
Potentially, the location of Ka Pa Sa 9. 18.618588° 94.974167°

The vast Ka Pa Sa 10 complex. 19.955830° 94.955285°
Potentially, the location of Ka Pa Sa 11. 17.326922° 96.059000°

Ka Pa Sa 12. 19.332532° 95.090041°
Ka Pa Sa 13. 19.792797° 95.085368°

Ka Pa Sa 14. This site has been alleged to be a North Korean-built missile factory. 19.988155° 94.444311°
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-pacific-11966136

Ka Pa Sa 15. 19.382914° 95.426527°
Ka Pa Sa 17. 20.240501° 95.621074°

Ka Pa Sa 18. 19.801689° 95.739490°
Ka Pa Sa 19. 19.070693° 95.639281°

Ka Pa Sa 20. 20.465197° 94.203017°
Ka Pa Sa 21, whose area stretches for almost 10km. 20.949352° 94.348304°

The vast Ka Pa Sa 22 facility. 21.199831° 94.544206°
Ka Pa Sa 23. 22.142037° 94.307229°

Ka Pa Sa 24. This facility has previously been discussed as a potential CW production site. 21.498840° 94.368768°
http://nonproliferation.org/suspect-defense-facility-in-myanmar/

Ka Pa Sa 25. 20.879103° 94.201113°

🚬

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1342530315676479490

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Mingalabar and Merry Christmas bro, here a present from *Santa Kim*!
> 🎅🎄⚛🚀👨‍🚀
> 
> Maybe the first ever open source claim for a Burmese rocket development facility: possible static test stand for rocket engine sighted!
> 
> *Ka Pa Sa 22 horizontal rocket motor test stand*
> 
> This is a really interesting installation at Myanmar's Ka Pa Sa 22 factory (21.200122° 94.508280°). The 3D reconstruction looks a lot like a horizontal rocket motor test stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/mSj4M/22c63ad9ffd9a7c4b7f80cba5161d4b49562d7c5.jpg ; https://archive.vn/mSj4M/86077e51fcd386f1fe1322bb52e0c1610e5118a5/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201225165839/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EqCd8GeXYAEKFYG?format=jpg&name=large
> ▲ 1. The vast military production infrastructure in Myanmar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/lecVn/9ef3be478103d4cba7213c1477dc3b5a2dc4202e.jpg ; https://archive.vn/lecVn/a5474c8916876e2ed12211f86162a33539ae795a/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201225170213/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EqCjOv1W4AIFKg8?format=jpg&name=900x900
> ▲ 2. Myanmar's Ka Pa Sa 22 factory (21.200122° 94.508280°): it does look a lot like a horizontal rocket motor test stand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/SaapA/0368ec7b00cf929586697197545a0c007e46db0c.jpg ; https://archive.vn/SaapA/c6e6bdfe132b0bc64ddaca84c0396ccb3c2b4a49/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201225170249/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EqCjQSkXYAElEJz?format=jpg&name=large
> ▲ 3. A 3D reconstruction of the possible horizontal rocket motor test stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/PL7jQ/9c7c33bc7936f8b6062ed52e3c3f7e386baebffa.jpg ; https://archive.vn/PL7jQ/af58d3b3af8f4afea17b3fc71f8e8000f84c41f1/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201225170310/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EqCjRWVXIAEKfzu?format=jpg&name=large
> ▲ 4. A 3D reconstruction of the possible horizontal rocket motor test stand.
> 
> This facility is huge indeed!
> 
> 
> *Reference*
> 
> While Myanmar has maintained some military production capabilities for along time, these have traditionally been rather limited. Only in the last two decades has this infrastructure been vastly expanded with the country now mustering at least 25 factories.
> 
> These facilities are surprisingly large and usually built in remote jungle areas of the country with on-site housing for workers. Maintained by the Directorate of Defence Industries, they are known by their Burmese acronym Ka Pa Sa and numbered.
> 
> Different sources were used for geolocation. A few sites have previously been discussed in the OSINT community. Some locations were mentioned in media reports involving land disputes, others were included in reports about Myanmar's national electricity grid.
> 
> This highly recommended article by Bertil Lintner also included several locations. So here we go...
> 
> 
> _Burma’s WMD Programme And Military Cooperation With The Democratic People’s Republic Of Korea _​
> ​
> _Published on Mar 14, 2012 _​
> ​
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burma’s WMD Programme And Military Cooperation With The Democratic People’s Republic Of Korea
> 
> 
> The resumption of diplomatic ties between Burma and North Korea in April 2007 came after more than a decade of quiet cooperation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> issuu.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _​
> _http://web.archive.org/web/20201224232632/https://issuu.com/asia_pacific_media_services/docs/burma-dark-post[/SIZE][/I][/INDENT]
> [I][SIZE=1]
> [INDENT]https://archive.is/7eoUn_​
> 
> Ka Pa Sa 1. 16.838736° 96.149553°
> Ka Pa Sa 2. 19.928915° 95.009777°
> 
> Ka Pa Sa 3. 18.789831° 95.196294°
> Ka Pa Sa 5. 18.530709° 94.992593°
> 
> Ka Pa Sa 6 and 16 should be located in this broader area 18.687068° 94.985989°
> 
> Ka Pa Sa 8. 19.659741° 95.265244°
> Potentially, the location of Ka Pa Sa 9. 18.618588° 94.974167°
> 
> The vast Ka Pa Sa 10 complex. 19.955830° 94.955285°
> Potentially, the location of Ka Pa Sa 11. 17.326922° 96.059000°
> 
> Ka Pa Sa 12. 19.332532° 95.090041°
> Ka Pa Sa 13. 19.792797° 95.085368°
> 
> Ka Pa Sa 14. This site has been alleged to be a North Korean-built missile factory. 19.988155° 94.444311°
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-pacific-11966136
> 
> Ka Pa Sa 15. 19.382914° 95.426527°
> Ka Pa Sa 17. 20.240501° 95.621074°
> 
> Ka Pa Sa 18. 19.801689° 95.739490°
> Ka Pa Sa 19. 19.070693° 95.639281°
> 
> Ka Pa Sa 20. 20.465197° 94.203017°
> Ka Pa Sa 21, whose area stretches for almost 10km. 20.949352° 94.348304°
> 
> The vast Ka Pa Sa 22 facility. 21.199831° 94.544206°
> Ka Pa Sa 23. 22.142037° 94.307229°
> 
> Ka Pa Sa 24. This facility has previously been discussed as a potential CW production site. 21.498840° 94.368768°
> http://nonproliferation.org/suspect-defense-facility-in-myanmar/
> 
> Ka Pa Sa 25. 20.879103° 94.201113°
> 
> 🚬


How will Myanmar acquire wmd when they have signed the NPT and ASEAN Nuclear treaty, ratified the CTBT, signed the TPNW although they did not ratify it.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Buddhistforlife said:


> How will Myanmar acquire wmd when they have signed the NPT and ASEAN Nuclear treaty, ratified the CTBT, signed the TPNW although they did not ratify it.




Like Italy, Japan, Germany, Israel, South Korea, Spain, etc.

Under the guise of a civilian program. 

Here today's exemple:

We are talking about the Chinese proposal to use the Lunar mission Chang'e 7 to detonate a small bomb (yes) on the surface of the Moon!

This dual-use civilian-military technology is equivalent to a missile with 200g of TNT equivalent explosive warhead, causing a crater of 1.5 meters deep, at a distance of 500-1000 meters from the lander!

In military term, China's People's Liberation Army (P.L.A.) would have demonstrated after the U.S. and Japan, in being the 3rd power in the World to master missiles in outer space. 

Capability especially useful when dealing with co-orbital targets, such as Geosynchronous satellites that can not be reached with current ASAT Kinetic Kill Vehicle (KKV) missile from the ground.





https://archive.vn/AD1oQ/59bd5d0ddff140cadf7efde171143f8052f82b65.jpg ; https://archive.vn/AD1oQ/60ca2862ce0a386a75767b7ff90bb8b00306f70b/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201228195634/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EqIH5vrXcAIl9SS?format=jpg&name=large ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201228195528/https://twitter.com/Kaynouky/status/1342645980714463232 ; https://archive.vn/Ifnx3 
▲ 1. Chang'e 7 mission to test dual-use civilian-military missile on the Moon.

Meanwhile more rocket stage that could be retrieved by the Tatmadaw for reverse-engineering purpose, delivered express via air: 

The 39th and last Chinese space launch took place on December 27 evening at 11:44 p.m., at the Jiuquan Space Center, with the launching of the YG-33 military satellite and a nano satellite, by a Long March 4 rocket.

One of the fallout zones is located 50 km off the Burmese coast.






https://archive.vn/QhWzf/4b952ac8a77be05586e083c86fc2776bcef19a79.jpg ; https://archive.vn/QhWzf/6558d9b8ba9c9071be4e34ebd76bb225d9ad671c/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201228195916/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EqKBLTCUcAEroc6?format=jpg&name=large ; https://twitter.com/HenriKenhmann/status/1342778414290202624/photo/1
▲ 2. Latest CZ-4 rocket stage that could be retrieved by the Tatmadaw for reverse-engineering purpose.



























🚬


----------



## Tagaung

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Mingalabar and Merry Christmas bro, here a present from *Santa Kim*!
> 🎅🎄⚛🚀👨‍🚀
> 
> Maybe the first ever open source claim for a Burmese rocket development facility: possible static test stand for rocket engine sighted!
> 
> *Ka Pa Sa 22 horizontal rocket motor test stand*
> 
> This is a really interesting installation at Myanmar's Ka Pa Sa 22 factory (21.200122° 94.508280°). The 3D reconstruction looks a lot like a horizontal rocket motor test stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/mSj4M/22c63ad9ffd9a7c4b7f80cba5161d4b49562d7c5.jpg ; https://archive.vn/mSj4M/86077e51fcd386f1fe1322bb52e0c1610e5118a5/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201225165839/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EqCd8GeXYAEKFYG?format=jpg&name=large
> ▲ 1. The vast military production infrastructure in Myanmar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/lecVn/9ef3be478103d4cba7213c1477dc3b5a2dc4202e.jpg ; https://archive.vn/lecVn/a5474c8916876e2ed12211f86162a33539ae795a/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201225170213/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EqCjOv1W4AIFKg8?format=jpg&name=900x900
> ▲ 2. Myanmar's Ka Pa Sa 22 factory (21.200122° 94.508280°): it does look a lot like a horizontal rocket motor test stand!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/SaapA/0368ec7b00cf929586697197545a0c007e46db0c.jpg ; https://archive.vn/SaapA/c6e6bdfe132b0bc64ddaca84c0396ccb3c2b4a49/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201225170249/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EqCjQSkXYAElEJz?format=jpg&name=large
> ▲ 3. A 3D reconstruction of the possible horizontal rocket motor test stand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/PL7jQ/9c7c33bc7936f8b6062ed52e3c3f7e386baebffa.jpg ; https://archive.vn/PL7jQ/af58d3b3af8f4afea17b3fc71f8e8000f84c41f1/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201225170310/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EqCjRWVXIAEKfzu?format=jpg&name=large
> ▲ 4. A 3D reconstruction of the possible horizontal rocket motor test stand.
> 
> This facility is huge indeed!
> 
> 
> *Reference*
> 
> While Myanmar has maintained some military production capabilities for along time, these have traditionally been rather limited. Only in the last two decades has this infrastructure been vastly expanded with the country now mustering at least 25 factories.
> 
> These facilities are surprisingly large and usually built in remote jungle areas of the country with on-site housing for workers. Maintained by the Directorate of Defence Industries, they are known by their Burmese acronym Ka Pa Sa and numbered.
> 
> Different sources were used for geolocation. A few sites have previously been discussed in the OSINT community. Some locations were mentioned in media reports involving land disputes, others were included in reports about Myanmar's national electricity grid.
> 
> This highly recommended article by Bertil Lintner also included several locations. So here we go...
> 
> 
> _Burma’s WMD Programme And Military Cooperation With The Democratic People’s Republic Of Korea _​
> ​
> _Published on Mar 14, 2012 _​
> ​
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burma’s WMD Programme And Military Cooperation With The Democratic People’s Republic Of Korea
> 
> 
> The resumption of diplomatic ties between Burma and North Korea in April 2007 came after more than a decade of quiet cooperation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> issuu.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _​
> _http://web.archive.org/web/20201224232632/https://issuu.com/asia_pacific_media_services/docs/burma-dark-post[/SIZE][/I][/INDENT][/SIZE][/I][/INDENT]
> [I][SIZE=1][INDENT][I][SIZE=1][/INDENT]
> [INDENT][INDENT]https://archive.is/7eoUn_​
> 
> 
> Ka Pa Sa 1. 16.838736° 96.149553°
> Ka Pa Sa 2. 19.928915° 95.009777°
> 
> Ka Pa Sa 3. 18.789831° 95.196294°
> Ka Pa Sa 5. 18.530709° 94.992593°
> 
> Ka Pa Sa 6 and 16 should be located in this broader area 18.687068° 94.985989°
> 
> Ka Pa Sa 8. 19.659741° 95.265244°
> Potentially, the location of Ka Pa Sa 9. 18.618588° 94.974167°
> 
> The vast Ka Pa Sa 10 complex. 19.955830° 94.955285°
> Potentially, the location of Ka Pa Sa 11. 17.326922° 96.059000°
> 
> Ka Pa Sa 12. 19.332532° 95.090041°
> Ka Pa Sa 13. 19.792797° 95.085368°
> 
> Ka Pa Sa 14. This site has been alleged to be a North Korean-built missile factory. 19.988155° 94.444311°
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-pacific-11966136
> 
> Ka Pa Sa 15. 19.382914° 95.426527°
> Ka Pa Sa 17. 20.240501° 95.621074°
> 
> Ka Pa Sa 18. 19.801689° 95.739490°
> Ka Pa Sa 19. 19.070693° 95.639281°
> 
> Ka Pa Sa 20. 20.465197° 94.203017°
> Ka Pa Sa 21, whose area stretches for almost 10km. 20.949352° 94.348304°
> 
> The vast Ka Pa Sa 22 facility. 21.199831° 94.544206°
> Ka Pa Sa 23. 22.142037° 94.307229°
> 
> Ka Pa Sa 24. This facility has previously been discussed as a potential CW production site. 21.498840° 94.368768°
> http://nonproliferation.org/suspect-defense-facility-in-myanmar/
> 
> Ka Pa Sa 25. 20.879103° 94.201113°
> 
> 🚬


wow, dude. i didn't even know about Ka Pa Sa (22). thanks for the info.

i google its coordinates and ka pa sa (22) factory is f-king huge. One thing for sure is that this is not an ordinary arms factory you can find in Bangladesh or even Thailand. this site is kind of a top secret facility not even international journalist and public knows about.







note: what is suspicious about this factory is, it is located near the Pauk factory (alleged CW factory).
and i also discover another odd building in the compound. Any idea what might it be?


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Tagaung said:


> wow, dude. i didn't even know about Ka Pa Sa (22). thanks for the info.
> 
> i google its coordinates and ka pa sa (22) factory is f-king huge. One thing for sure is that this is not an ordinary arms factory you can find in Bangladesh or even Thailand. this site is kind of a top secret facility not even international journalist and public knows about.
> 
> View attachment 701409
> 
> 
> 
> note: what is suspicious about this factory is, it is located near the Pauk factory (alleged CW factory).
> and i also discover another odd building in the compound. Any idea what might it be?
> 
> 
> View attachment 701410




Very interesting indeed. Didn't want to venture into this uncharted territory in my previous post. And it is not the only odd building I have spotted!







• First what is certain is that the facility (21.199831°N, 94.544206° E) is not completed.

The concrete building was absent in 2014 satellite imagery, but the dirt road present. Indicating that it was planned to be built sometimes in the coming years.

The "current" state of the road as of 2017, still not covered with concrete or asphalt like the other buildings of the military complex, also points to a construction site to be finished soon.

The location of this building is at the end of the road. Just like the static test stand in the North.

And both have their ends turned away from the other buildings. For the static test stand, this is motivated to minimize the impact of the rocket engine exhaust.

So what could be deemed dangerous or at least unpleasant (vibrations, noise, etc) to justify this building's end being turned toward the jungle?

• Now, the speculative part: 

The building is made of two long parallel sections, one of 100 meters and the other of 200 meters.

Each has only a partially covered roof. Inside, we can clearly see two series of hallways separated by a thick wall. 

Are the roofs completed or will it they cover the entire building?

Usually, long tubular building are meant for kinetic testings.

Such as wind tunnel, railguns, aircraft carrier catapults, or more simply for some projectiles firing range.

One more possibility, if it is related to the Burmese rocket developments, then it might even be used for dynamic space rocket testing, such as interstage rocket separation!





https://archive.is/35gFi/da9796b2d8f577c67181ed22a608315b1e1e273b.jpg ; https://archive.is/35gFi/45d87bcafc41e78484a6ad8b564a9bfa035a796d/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201230192827/http://www.b14643.de/Spacerockets_1/Rest_World/Simorgh-IRILV/Space_Technology/PBS_1.jpg
▲ 1. Dynamic rocket testing of the Iranian Saman-1 Upper stage and interstage rocket separation.

















🚬

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

They are finally sending the BTRs to Rakhine.


----------



## TheEunch

Myanmar armed forces plagued by corruption


Justice For Myanmar yesterday published data from Ministry of Defence budget documents, spanning a period from the 2016-17 financial year to 2020-21, exposing the greed and corruption of the Myanmar military cartel, and its international business networks that enable the military’s continued...




www.thedailystar.net





Us: Bangladeshi armed forces is plagued with corruption.

bangladeshis: noooo....Bangladeshi armed forces no corruption, force modern 2030! Bangladesh zanzibar!

Bangladeshis: your Tatmadaw is plagued with corruption.

us: W e. K n o w


----------



## MINN

TheEunch said:


> Myanmar armed forces plagued by corruption
> 
> 
> Justice For Myanmar yesterday published data from Ministry of Defence budget documents, spanning a period from the 2016-17 financial year to 2020-21, exposing the greed and corruption of the Myanmar military cartel, and its international business networks that enable the military’s continued...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailystar.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Us: Bangladeshi armed forces is plagued with corruption.
> 
> bangladeshis: noooo....Bangladeshi armed forces no corruption, force modern 2030! Bangladesh zanzibar!
> 
> Bangladeshis: your Tatmadaw is plagued with corruption.
> 
> us: W e. K n o w


Yeah Right, Sometimes I wish they come with better insults because most of them are pretty effortless. Like,
Tell me something I don't know captain obvious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TheEunch

So the Molle vests is in issue now?









k9 unit


----------



## MINN

LOL








Myanmar to export rice to Bangladesh


Bangladesh is planning to purchase 100,000 tonnes of Myanmar rice under a government-to-government agreement.




www.mmtimes.com


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Like Italy, Japan, Germany, Israel, South Korea, Spain, etc.
> 
> Under the guise of a civilian program.
> 
> Here today's exemple:
> 
> We are talking about the Chinese proposal to use the Lunar mission Chang'e 7 to detonate a small bomb (yes) on the surface of the Moon!
> 
> This dual-use civilian-military technology is equivalent to a missile with 200g of TNT equivalent explosive warhead, causing a crater of 1.5 meters deep, at a distance of 500-1000 meters from the lander!
> 
> In military term, China's People's Liberation Army (P.L.A.) would have demonstrated after the U.S. and Japan, in being the 3rd power in the World to master missiles in outer space.
> 
> Capability especially useful when dealing with co-orbital targets, such as Geosynchronous satellites that can not be reached with current ASAT Kinetic Kill Vehicle (KKV) missile from the ground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/AD1oQ/59bd5d0ddff140cadf7efde171143f8052f82b65.jpg ; https://archive.vn/AD1oQ/60ca2862ce0a386a75767b7ff90bb8b00306f70b/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201228195634/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EqIH5vrXcAIl9SS?format=jpg&name=large ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201228195528/https://twitter.com/Kaynouky/status/1342645980714463232 ; https://archive.vn/Ifnx3
> ▲ 1. Chang'e 7 mission to test dual-use civilian-military missile on the Moon.
> 
> Meanwhile more rocket stage that could be retrieved by the Tatmadaw for reverse-engineering purpose, delivered express via air:
> 
> The 39th and last Chinese space launch took place on December 27 evening at 11:44 p.m., at the Jiuquan Space Center, with the launching of the YG-33 military satellite and a nano satellite, by a Long March 4 rocket.
> 
> One of the fallout zones is located 50 km off the Burmese coast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/QhWzf/4b952ac8a77be05586e083c86fc2776bcef19a79.jpg ; https://archive.vn/QhWzf/6558d9b8ba9c9071be4e34ebd76bb225d9ad671c/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201228195916/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EqKBLTCUcAEroc6?format=jpg&name=large ; https://twitter.com/HenriKenhmann/status/1342778414290202624/photo/1
> ▲ 2. Latest CZ-4 rocket stage that could be retrieved by the Tatmadaw for reverse-engineering purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 🚬


The Ka Pa Sa looks like it has been set up near the Pauk factory where chemical weapons are stored.

Chemical weapons are also not bad option for the Tatmadaw. 

Tatmadaw can fit chemical warheads in their SY-400, Hwasong 5 and other ballistic missile systems. 

Chemical weapons are as deadly as nuclear weapons


----------



## Tagaung

Buddhistforlife said:


> Chemical weapons are as deadly as nuclear weapons


No.


----------



## Tagaung

No.(71) Submarine Base (Ownchein Island).

where is that?


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Buddhistforlife said:


> The Ka Pa Sa looks like it has been set up near the Pauk factory where chemical weapons are stored.
> 
> Chemical weapons are also not bad option for the Tatmadaw.
> 
> Tatmadaw can fit chemical warheads in their SY-400, Hwasong 5 and other ballistic missile systems.
> 
> Chemical weapons are as deadly as nuclear weapons



Chemical weapons only affect living beings, vehicles and buildings are unaffected.

Unlike nuclear warheads that flatten entire cities.

Moreover weather conditions are a key factor. If the wind blows in the wrong direction, it can even backfire (see the ample examples from WWI, WWII, etc)!

Iran-Iraq War, and more recently in the Syrian battleground, chemical weapons have been used on a regular basis. 

It can be countered as easily as with simple hazmat suits, therefore no real deterrence can be achieved. And no real strategic advantage either in using it.

Nuclear weapons are in another league.

This is so true, that even South Korea is following the nuclear WMD path.


_*South Korea plans underwater test of indigenous SLBM*

January 13, 2021 

SEOUL, Jan. 13 (Yonhap) -- South Korea is expected to carry out underwater tests of a home-grown submarine-launched ballistic missile (SLBM) this year, having concluded ground tests, a source said Wednesday.

South Korea is developing an SLBM based on the home-grown ground-to-ground Hyunmoo-2B ballistic missile with a flight range of around 500 kilometers. It will be used with envisioned 3,000-ton-class or larger submarines, according to defense officials.

"Related agencies wrapped up ejection tests of the missile on the ground last year. They are to move on to the next stage of conducting underwater test launches," a military source said.

It is yet to be decided exactly when and on which platform to carry out the tests, he added. It could either be a submersible test barge or a submarine.


Currently, South Korea operates nine 1,200-ton-class submarines and nine 1,800-ton ones.

It is working on a project to build three 3,000-ton-class Changbogo-III Batch-I submarines by 2023. The first one, the Dosan Ahn Chang-ho, was launched in 2018 and is to be put into operational deployment this year, and the second one, named Ahn Mu, was launched in November. Both are equipped with six vertical launching tubes capable of firing SLBMs.

The country is also eyeing to build 4,000-ton-class next-generation submarines, with some speculating that the military might weigh equipping them with a nuclear-powered engine. 

http://web.archive.org/web/20210114104146/https://en.yna.co.kr/view/AEN20210113011800325?section=national%2Fdefense
https://archive.vn/43TUz​_




https://archive.vn/OvNw6/dc382a42241f28da60ec3aaa4b95868f6f2aa115.jpg ; https://archive.vn/OvNw6/6696007eea37cd2a7558a63ec83322eae41f98a5/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210114102753/http://english.chosun.com/site/data/img_dir/2021/01/14/2021011401495_0.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210114...e/data/html_dir/2021/01/14/2021011401506.html ; https://archive.is/QbF9B 
▲ 2. A Korean-made 3,000-ton submarine is docked at a shipyard in Geoje, South Gyeongsang Province, in this file photo from September 2018.

And according to the old U.S. playbook, following Japan, India and Israel, South Korea will test dual-use civilian-military technologies of Post Boost Vehicle an essential component of its nuclear deterrent, under the guise of a lunar orbiter in July 2022!

_*Korea Pathfinder Lunar Orbiter (KPLO)*

The Korea Pathfinder Lunar Orbiter (KPLO) is South Korea's first lunar mission. It is developed and managed by the Korea Aerospace Research Institute (KARI) and is scheduled to launch in July 2022 to orbit the Moon for 1 year carrying an array of South Korean experiments and one U.S. built instrument. The objectives are to develop indigenous lunar exploration technologies, demonstrate a "space internet", and conduct scientific investigations of the lunar environment, topography, and resources, as well as identify potential landing sites for future missions.
Spacecraft and Subsystems

The spacecraft has a cubic shape with two solar panel wings and a parabolic antenna mounted on a boom. The total mass is 550 kg. Communications are via S-band (telemetry and command) and X-band (payload data downlink). Power (760 W at 28 V) is provided through the solar panel arrays and rechargeable batteries. A monopropulsion system is used, with four 30N orbital maneuver thrusters and four 5N attitude control thrusters. KPLO is equipped with five science instruments and a Disruption Tolerant Network experiment. The five experiments are a Lunar Terrain Imager (LUTI), a Wide-Angle Polarimetric Camera (PolCam), a Magnetometer (KMAG), a Gamma-Ray Spectrometer (KGRS), and a high-sensitivity camera developed by NASA (ShadowCam). Total scientific payload mass is about 40 kg.
Mission Profile

KPLO is scheduled to launch in July 2022 from Cape Canaveral on a SpaceX Falcon 9 Block 5 into a 300 km Earth orbit, followed by a translunar injection burn and a one month lunar transfer phase. After capture into an elliptical lunar orbit, it will circularize to a 100 km nominal polar orbit (+-30 km), from which it will conduct science operations for approximately one year. If the mission has an extended phase, it will descend to a 70 km orbit or lower. 

http://web.archive.org/web/20201210221218/https://nssdc.gsfc.nasa.gov/nmc/spacecraft/display.action?id=KPLO
​_
Therefore, every serious military power will try its best to develop a nuclear triad.

Iran is known to have cut in half a Russian Kilo submarine. This might indicate that its tried to add some ballistic missile launch tubes the way North Korea did with its Romeo submarines!

Of course, for the time being, the Tatmadaw can not cut in half its only and newly acquired Kilo submarine. Cooperation with North Korea could be interesting in this field in the future though.



















🚬


----------



## Devilduck

Tagaung said:


> No.(71) Submarine Base (Ownchein Island).
> 
> where is that?
> 
> View attachment 706603


I think it meant counter submarine.
Not submarine base.
Also not wise to put submarine base very close to the neighboring country's mainland.


----------



## TharTharLay

Tagaung said:


> No.(71) Submarine Base (Ownchein Island).
> 
> where is that?
> 
> View attachment 706603



Near Kyauk Phyu SEZ.I can't send location due to our submarine's security.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TharTharLay

Devilduck said:


> I think it meant counter submarine.
> Not submarine base.
> Also not wise to put submarine base very close to the neighboring country's mainland.


No.It is really a submarine base. Both the name of the base and the hull number of UMS Minye Theinkhathu are the same.It means that the base is only for UMS Minye Theinkhathu.Due to a lot of constructions in Own Chein Island,I think that the base is still incomplete.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TharTharLay

The size of the 135m frigate which is under in construction is now getting bigger.The quality of second photo is very low due to the website allows only low resolution satellite imagenery.The first photo was a screenshot.At the first photo,the red square box is the OPV, UMS Inma (56).The blue square box is the construction(Blocks) of 135m.The second photo was got from EOS Land Viewer website.It is the satellite imagenery of Navy Shipyard on 13 January 221.In that photo,you can see the difference between the sizes of both ships.The third photo is the construction of Dry Dock.


----------



## TharTharLay

MINN said:


> Another dry floating dock under construction
> View attachment 602155
> 
> 
> progress on the 40,000 tonne capacity drydock
> View attachment 602156
> 
> View attachment 602157



@MINN can you upload the current satellite imagenery of Dry Dock and 135m construction.Please.


----------



## MINN

TharTharLay said:


> @MINN can you upload the current satellite imagenery of Dry Dock and 135m construction.Please.


Google Earth has not updated the map of that location since 4th of may 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TharTharLay

MINN said:


> Google Earth has not updated the map of that location since 4th of may 2020.


Please tell me where did you get that photo.When you uploaded that photo in February 2020,the satellite imagenery for 2020 was not officially released.If you have link,please send me.


----------



## MINN

TharTharLay said:


> Please tell me where did you get that photo.If you have link,please send me.
> View attachment 707329


This is the latest updated image I could find.


----------



## MINN

Customized MA.


----------



## MINN

In this article, Bangkok post said we got 2 subs. I guess they really need a reason to buy those subs. 








China seeks to shore up its influence in Myanmar


China's Foreign Minister Wang Yi is scheduled to arrive in Myanmar on Monday on a critical two-day visit. It is intended to further strengthen Chinese influence in the country, in light of the changing international dynamics in the region, amid fears that China's sway is beginning to wane.




www.bangkokpost.com


----------



## TheEunch

Does the military want cool underwater boats or does the king want cool underwater boats? 🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## TharTharLay

If Royal Thai Navy want they should buy at least four submarines,two for Andaman sea and the others for Gulf of Thailand. They still bought only three submarines.There are three fleets in Thailand: the Northern Gulf of Thailand Fleet, the Southern Gulf of Thailand Fleet and the Andaman Sea Fleet.Therefore,buying three submarines is like one submarine per fleet.On the other hand, they still have only one submarine squadron which was officially unveiled on 7 July 2014.The location of that squadron is at the Sattahip naval base in Chon Buri province.That squadron is part of the Northern Gulf of Thailand Fleet.The gulf of Thailand is also relatively shallow: its mean depth is 58 metres (190 ft) and the maximum depth is only 85 metres (279 ft).Therefore,submarines seems to be an unnecessary luxury for a country like Thailand.
😁😁😁😁😁


----------



## MINN

Sounds good. Maybe we can buy Japanese Ships. Also, the minister of Defence of the Russian Federation is coming at the end of the month.








Myanmar and Japan Talk of Continued Expansion of Investment and Military Relation


Japan Myanmar Association plays a private institutional role to promote private sector investment between the two countries.




www.irrawaddy.com






TharTharLay said:


> If Royal Thai Navy want they should buy at least four submarines,two for Andaman sea and the others for Gulf of Thailand. They still bought only three submarines.There are three fleets in Thailand: the Northern Gulf of Thailand Fleet, the Southern Gulf of Thailand Fleet and the Andaman Sea Fleet.Therefore,buying three submarines is like one submarine per fleet.On the other hand, they still have only one submarine squadron which was officially unveiled on 7 July 2014.The location of that squadron is at the Sattahip naval base in Chon Buri province.That squadron is part of the Northern Gulf of Thailand Fleet.The gulf of Thailand is also relatively shallow: its mean depth is 58 metres (190 ft) and the maximum depth is only 85 metres (279 ft).Therefore,submarines seems to be an unnecessary luxury for a country like Thailand.
> 😁😁😁😁😁


The whole of Thailand's territorial waters is mostly too shallow for submarines. If war did break out where are the subs going to hide?


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MINN said:


> Sounds good. Maybe we can buy Japanese Ships. Also, the minister of Defence of the Russian Federation is coming at the end of the month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myanmar and Japan Talk of Continued Expansion of Investment and Military Relation
> 
> 
> Japan Myanmar Association plays a private institutional role to promote private sector investment between the two countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.irrawaddy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole of Thailand's territorial waters is mostly too shallow for submarines. If war did break out where are the subs going to hide?


Myanmar should not be going western because this will anger China and Russia who are all whether friends of Myanmar. 

China and Russia will support Myanmar till death and these two have vetoed every resolution against Myanmar. Don't committ suicide by buying equipments from Europe and its allies.


----------



## MINN

Buddhistforlife said:


> Myanmar should not be going western because this will anger China and Russia who are all whether friends of Myanmar.
> 
> China and Russia will support Myanmar till death and these two have vetoed every resolution against Myanmar. Don't committ suicide by buying equipments from Europe and its allies.


Buying Japanese equipment would not be buying western.

Also guys I hear the Russian Defense minister visit is going to bring good new like last time he visited when the SU 30s were singed.On another note this year armed forces day have been confirm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

MINN said:


> Buying Japanese equipment would not be buying western.
> 
> Also guys I hear the Russian Defense minister visit is going to bring good new like last time he visited when the SU 30s were singed.On another note this year armed forces day have been confirm.


I think Russian defence minister should sign a deal for Kilo class submarines or T-90 tanks or Mi-35p helicopters


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> Buying Japanese equipment would not be buying western.
> 
> Also guys I hear the Russian Defense minister visit is going to bring good new like last time he visited when the SU 30s were singed.On another note this year armed forces day have been confirm.



It is very important to note that the upcoming vist is a Working Visit, not a good will visit.
Somewhat interesting.
I heard that along with Su 30s, Ka 27/29 ASW helos will also be delivered very soon.


----------



## MINN

I just remember that back in 2019 a group of naval personal went to japan and visited the japanese submarine rescue ship and underwater medicine center. So may be we are buying a sub rescue ship from Japan since that would technically would not be military.


----------



## Tagaung

*Russia will supply Myanmar with "Pantsiri", drones "Orlan-10E" and a radar*









Russia will supply Pantsir-S1 air defense missile systems, Orlan-10E drones and radar stations to Myanmar. 

The document was signed in the presence of Russian Defense Minister Sergei Shoigu, who was in Myanmar on an official visit, and the Commander-in-Chief of the Armed Forces of Myanmar, Senior General Min Aung Hline. The signature from the Russian Federation was put by the Deputy Minister of Defense of the Russian Federation for International Military Cooperation, Colonel-General Alexander Fomin. 

The legal framework for military-technical cooperation between Russia and Myanmar was created back in 2001. Collaboration is actively evolving. The Russian side managed to deliver to Myanmar 30 MiG-29 fighters, 12 Yak-130 combat training aircraft, ten Mi-24 / Mi-35P helicopters, eight Pechora-2M air defense systems and, in addition, radar stations, artillery systems and various armored vehicles ... In addition, a contract for the supply of six Su-30SME aircraft is being implemented. 

All this equipment is serviced and modernized on site, in a joint service technical center established in Myanmar. Both aircraft and armored vehicles are serviced there. 

Military cooperation between Russia and Myanmar has been actively developing over the past five years. The Armed Forces of Myanmar regularly participate in the International Army Games, as well as in Russian combat training events. For example, in the Kavkaz-2020 strategic command-staff exercises.

In addition, in 2018, Russia and Myanmar entered into an intergovernmental agreement, implying a simplified procedure for the entry of warships into each other's ports. The Armed Forces of Myanmar are showing interest in other modern Russian models of military equipment. ■



source:


https://tvzvezda.ru/news/forces/content/20211221010-36dKX.html


----------



## MINN

Army outpost somewhere in northern Kachin.


----------



## MINN

Another article on the new equipment.
https://www.urdupoint.com/en/world/russia-to-deliver-to-myanmar-pantsir-s1-air-d-1148244.html
this one is from RT








Deal for Russia to supply Myanmar with Pantsir-S1 air defense systems & reconnaissance drones announced during Shoigu visit


Russia is set to supply Myanmar with Pantsir-S1 anti-aircraft missile and gun systems, Orlan-10E surveillance drones and radars. The deal was signed during Russian Defense Minister Sergey Shoigu’s visit to the country on Thursday.




www.rt.com


----------



## MINN

I'm just wondering we could mount the Pantsir-S1on ships right? It would be better than the current ones but seeing as they plan to put VLS for air defense for the 135m frigates I guess not. But they could replace the Igla with the Pantsir on the current ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

Pantsir M variant is for the ships. 
Hope they put few of those in the shopping cart for our ships.


MINN said:


> I'm just wondering we could mount the Pantsir-S1on ships right? It would be better than the current ones but seeing as they plan to put VLS for air defense for the 135m frigates I guess not. But they could replace the Igla with the Pantsir on the current ships.


----------



## Wanchai

Devilduck said:


> Pantsir M variant is for the ships.
> Hope they put few of those in the shopping cart for our ships.


We need the Club -s for our sub too. That will be big game changer with Bangladesh.


----------



## MINN




----------



## TharTharLay

MINN said:


> Another article on the new equipment.
> https://www.urdupoint.com/en/world/russia-to-deliver-to-myanmar-pantsir-s1-air-d-1148244.html
> this one is from RT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deal for Russia to supply Myanmar with Pantsir-S1 air defense systems & reconnaissance drones announced during Shoigu visit
> 
> 
> Russia is set to supply Myanmar with Pantsir-S1 anti-aircraft missile and gun systems, Orlan-10E surveillance drones and radars. The deal was signed during Russian Defense Minister Sergey Shoigu’s visit to the country on Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rt.com


I don't understand why most of the websites are using "supply" instead of using bought/ordered.In military,supply is not different with "aid/gave/donate".


----------



## tarpitz

TharTharLay said:


> I don't understand why most of the websites are using "supply" instead of using bought/ordered.In military,supply is not different with "aid/gave/donate".



Supplied something means sold something to someone in economic terms.
Just like "Supply and Demand".
Many Myanmar people tend to misunderstand and misinterpret the word "supply ".

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

TharTharLay said:


> I don't understand why most of the websites are using "supply" instead of using bought/ordered.In military,supply is not different with "aid/gave/donate".


I noticed you are adding utility vehicles on wiki. So you should also add Toyota Hilux and TATA trucks. Also do you have plans to edit the police and fire department pages?


----------



## MINN

Innlay


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> Innlay
> View attachment 710876



Covid 19 Mobile sample collection vehicle.
It would have been better if the put the red cross tag.


----------



## MINN

*Myanmar begins COVID-19 vaccinations, aims to inoculate 40% of population by December*


----------



## MINN

This is going to be interesting


----------



## TharTharLay

MINN said:


> I noticed you are adding utility vehicles on wiki. So you should also add Toyota Hilux and TATA trucks. Also do you have plans to edit the police and fire department pages?



After all of the edition on army,navy and air force pages are finished,I will do that.At first,I am facing with several problems like lacking reliable sources/links and photos.I can easily skip the first problem.But,the second problems is not quite easy for me.I want to add the photos of small arms,mortars,tanks and armoured vehicles.But I can't upload the existing photos because of Wikipedia's Copyright policy.Every photo that I want to add are spreading in internet.Now,I already added the photos of MLRS,Air defence systems and utility vehicles by using various tricks like copy and paste meta datas from one photo to another,resize the photo's pixel size and using mirror mode.But that way take a long time.By using that way,I can add only two photos a day in wikipedia commons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN




----------



## MINN




----------



## MINN

Myanmar will be participating in the AMAN naval exercise being held in Pakistan next month. Im not sure if we are sending ships or just going as observer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Google Earth updated the satellite picture of the Thanlyin Naval Shipyard

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TharTharLay

MINN said:


> Google Earth updated the satellite picture of the Thanlyin Naval Shipyard
> View attachment 711893
> View attachment 711894
> View attachment 711895
> View attachment 711896
> View attachment 711897
> View attachment 711898
> View attachment 711899
> View attachment 711900


Thank you very much.


----------



## tarpitz

Interesting.
400 meter long & 40000 tons is quite a large drydock.

Dry dock construction at the Myanmar Naval Dockyard
----------------------------------------------
Building of a new 400 metre long and 40000 tons capacity dry dock is spotted in the recently updated Google Earth application.

In 2019 China CAMC Engineering and Myanmar Navy signed USD 211 million-contract to expand the Myanmar Naval Dockyard.

According to the contract, CAMCE will build a dry dock with capacity 40,000 tons and supporting facilities at the MN Dockyard which is expected to be completed by 2025.

Currently, instead of the dry dock, MN Dockyard uses the synchro shiplift for ship building. 

However the synchro shiplift has a number of limitations and it has the capacity of lifting only 7500 tons and 135 metre long ships.

And consequently Myanmar Navy could not build war ships larger than 135 metre or 7500 tons. 

This becomes the main reason for the building of 135 metre frigate though MN wanted to built larger ones.

However after the completion of the new dry dock, Myanmar Navy will be able to build ships as large as 40000 tons.

Although the details of the dry dock are yet to emerge, by measuring the length in the Google Earth, it is estimated that the dry dock is 400 metre long and 150 metre wide.

Therefore after the completion of it, the dry dock will become one of the largest naval dry docks in the regional navies and Myanmar Navy will have the capacity to build 4 large frigates simultaneously.









China CAMCE to Build USD211 Million Expansion at Myanmar's Thilawa Shipyard






www.yicaiglobal.com





#MyanmarNavy

Myanmar Defence Review










__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=173295744581159&id=100132588564142

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MINN

We can finally see the Thunder.


----------



## TheEunch

I would have liked to see them used against the drug armies, not our own people.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farooqbhai007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355441932135227393

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN




----------



## X-ray Papa

MINN said:


>


Lmao go worry about your coup.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## MINN

In this video, we can see 2 Thunder MRAPs.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/PublicFreakout/comments/laa59v

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Have not seen these before


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Why are Bamars and other Buddhist groups against the army when the army protects the Bamars and other Buddhist groups.

If there is democracy in Myanmar, Bamars and other Buddhist groups will become minorities in the near future and will be dominated by Rohingyas and other non buddhist groups. 

Democracy in Myanmar is a threat to Bamars and other Buddhist groups. 

@Aung Zaya @tarpitz @Tagaung @MINN


----------



## X-ray Papa

Buddhistforlife said:


> Why are Bamars and other Buddhist groups against the army when the army protects the Bamars and other Buddhist groups.
> 
> If there is democracy in Myanmar, Bamars and other Buddhist groups will become minorities in the near future and will be dominated by Rohingyas and other non buddhist groups.
> 
> Democracy in Myanmar is a threat to Bamars and other Buddhist groups.
> 
> @Aung Zaya @tarpitz @Tagaung @MINN


Glad we threat your kind badly. You deserve no mercy.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Buddhistforlife said:


> How will Myanmar acquire wmd when they have signed the NPT and ASEAN Nuclear treaty, ratified the CTBT, signed the TPNW although they did not ratify it.



Like North Korea and Iran, the first condition is political diplomatic incentives.

This means national independence and patriotism must be paramount forces behind any WMD endeavour, stronger than international and economic ties.

And it requires decades of commitment, if there is a leadership change, then the strategic weapons program might be in jeopardy.

As for today, a first step in the right direction has been taken by the Tatmadaw!

More sanctions by the U.S. and the E.U. will mean more freedom in this direction, as there will be nothing more to loose than one's dignity.

If they choose to escalate to the U.N.S.C. then the Tatmadaw will have the hands free to withdraw from the NPT, the ASEAN Nuclear treaty, the CTBT, and the TPNW.

Moreover, with the latest coup, General Min Aung Hlaing can now start a rapprochement with Thailand's Prime Minister General Prayut Chan O Cha!

It is the best time ever for this. An alliance could later be upgraded with a political union and to rekindle a greater regional (Buddhist) Economic Zone similar to the (Christian) European Union, with the memberships of Cambodia and Laos.

There is little hope for Myanmar to seat at the table of great powers along China the U.S. and the E.U. without such regional South East Asian Union.

The space program and other high-end scientific research programs can only be successful if Thailand, Cambodia and Laos join their efforts.


Let us have a look again at the Ka Pa Sa 22 horizontal rocket motor test stand.





https://archive.vn/lecVn/9ef3be478103d4cba7213c1477dc3b5a2dc4202e.jpg ; https://archive.vn/lecVn/a5474c8916876e2ed12211f86162a33539ae795a/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201225170213/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EqCjOv1W4AIFKg8?format=jpg&name=900x900
▲ 1. Myanmar's Ka Pa Sa 22 factory (21.200122° 94.508280°): it does look a lot like a horizontal rocket motor test stand!





https://archive.vn/SaapA/0368ec7b00cf929586697197545a0c007e46db0c.jpg ; https://archive.vn/SaapA/c6e6bdfe132b0bc64ddaca84c0396ccb3c2b4a49/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201225170249/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EqCjQSkXYAElEJz?format=jpg&name=large
▲ 2. A 3D reconstruction of the possible horizontal rocket motor test stand.





https://archive.vn/PL7jQ/9c7c33bc7936f8b6062ed52e3c3f7e386baebffa.jpg ; https://archive.vn/PL7jQ/af58d3b3af8f4afea17b3fc71f8e8000f84c41f1/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201225170310/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EqCjRWVXIAEKfzu?format=jpg&name=large
▲ 3. A 3D reconstruction of the possible horizontal rocket motor test stand.

It is absolutely comparable in size to the Iranian Khojir Test Stand.






https://archive.is/UoP2q/a917cdc5c14242f106f70ed1ab49eb9e9607e77a.jpg ; https://archive.is/UoP2q/948a967d0a9969f511254ce355a24caf3171884e/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210204173628/https://i.imgur.com/Jam3GUr.jpg
▲ 4. Iranian Khojir Test Stand.


First stage motor of the 1.5 meter diameter Sejjil-3 IRBM test at Khojir. 35.652999° 51.658472°





https://archive.vn/JJiNH/c8e30f8926a64118a4033bdae9f35e028af52829.jpg ; https://archive.vn/JJiNH/1bef895b1a651962dc71026bd441ad745f238a4a/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210202063217/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EtJw4MjWMAA_luY?format=jpg&name=large 
▲ 5. First stage motor test at Khojir. 35.652999° 51.658472°

And this is what the Tatmadaw can expect: a real first solid propellant IRBM/ICBM.

*Iranian Sejjil-3 IRBM/Zoljanah SLV specs:*

length: 25.5m 
mass: 52 tons
diameter 1. & 2. stage 1.5m
diameter 3. stage 1.25m (derived from Safir 2. stage)
solid motor thrust: 74 tons





https://archive.vn/NsJYu/8061c79363eb0ea8d1e69027367910babca8cd7b.jpg ; https://archive.vn/NsJYu/e5139f17641a85fd699faf812d9c294eb4cbef5a/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210202062843/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EtJzT5EXMAYHVoq?format=jpg&name=large 
▲ 6. Zoljanah specs.

And on par with Israel's Jericho-3 ICBM.





https://archive.is/Iu1oH/1a52e9b2beb97752d127185cfcc12597256742b5.jpg ; https://archive.is/Iu1oH/f39ca5d6ecea59221f8485491645e1c5aee832a2/scr.png ; https://web.archive.org/web/20210204100110/https://i.imgur.com/JiMlroN.jpg
▲ 7. Israel's Jericho-3 YA-4 ICBM with PBV and 2 nuclear warheads.

But the most important factor is the economic strength.

And Myanmar is among the top nations.

_* Myanmar coup gives Chinese rare earth stocks an uneasy bounce as state of emergency raises supply squeeze concerns *

• Stocks in the rare earth industry get an unexpected boost as Myanmar coup creates supply risks in world’s third-biggest producer
• China Rare Earth Holdings, MMG soar in Hong Kong even as analysts questioning the strength of price rally

Published: 1:37pm, 3 Feb, 2021

Rare earth related stocks in Hong Kong and mainland China are enjoying a mini rally after a military coup in Myanmar this week stoked concerns about a supply squeeze. The bounce may be fleeting, according to Guosen Securities.

The military seized power in the Southeast Asian nation on February 1 and immediately imposed a state of emergency for one year, citing fraud in last year’s elections.

Myanmar mined 30,000 metric tons of rare earth oxides equivalent, or 12.5 per cent of global production in 2020, according to estimates compiled by the US Geological Survey, up from 10.5 per cent in 2019. China produced the most at 140,000 tons, or a 66.7 per cent share, while the US accounted for 38,000 tons or 15.8 per cent.

https://www.scmp.com/business/companies/article/3120338/myanmar-coup-gives-chinese-rare-earth-stocks-uneasy-bounce-state​_
As the world’s third-biggest producer of Rare Earth, Myanmar deserve and must achieve a top ranking status. In term of economy, living standard, military strength.

It is not just another resource-rich African failed state without historic past, only good as milk cow of the ethnic Europeans.

To sum up, Myanmar could soon join the elite club of ICBM possessing military great powers, after India, Israel, North Korea and Iran.

A regional economical, academic, and political alliance is necessary. Divided all 4 nations will remain marginalized. United, all will seat at the table of the Great Powers.

General Min Aung Hlaing is in the best position to initiate such a rapprochement with Thailand's Prime Minister General Prayut Chan O Cha, thus writing a new chapter in the history of South East Asia.





https://archive.vn/PxwE7/6b7c2cb8f7897d6bd1acfba4587b3d45cd9f37e4.jpg ; https://archive.vn/PxwE7/e28dc533a292f1e4df1321b8404de14a163a6375/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210205105051/https://i.imgur.com/LtolFsc.jpg
▲ 8. A regional economical, academic, and political alliance is necessary.

















🚬


----------



## Tagaung

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Let us have a look again at the Ka Pa Sa 22 horizontal rocket motor test stand.


there are already some test marks on that green pavement, indicating some rocket engine tests have been done before. This means, there are already some prototypes.


----------



## Tagaung

Buddhistforlife said:


> Why are Bamars and other Buddhist groups against the army when the army protects the Bamars and other Buddhist groups.
> 
> If there is democracy in Myanmar, Bamars and other Buddhist groups will become minorities in the near future and will be dominated by Rohingyas and other non buddhist groups.
> 
> Democracy in Myanmar is a threat to Bamars and other Buddhist groups.
> 
> @Aung Zaya @tarpitz @Tagaung @MINN


WTF, are you an *idiot*?

*Democracy means more transparency and more transparency means less corruption.*

it has nothing to do with non-buddhist groups. And why would we hate non-Buddhist groups. They are our *friends, neighbors, colleagues, and sometimes even relatives*.

Our civil war has nothing to do with religion. A lot of armed rebel groups are Buddhist, too. It has to do with leaving the Union of Myanmar. That we cannot stand.



*Just a piece of advice, kindly given. *


This is an old sutra from old Buddhist texts.
A long time ago, there is a man who wore Buddhist monk clothes and tells people he is a monk to receive donations. But he didn't behave like a monk and didn't perform monastic duties.
When Buddha saw this and told his disciples that he is not a monk even though he is wearing monk robes and believes himself he is a monk. He is just a man in monk robes.

If you don't *practice, observe, and abide* by Buddhist principles, you are just a *guy with a mistaken Buddhist identity*.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Tagaung said:


> WTF, are you an *idiot*?
> 
> *Democracy means more transparency and more transparency means less corruption.*
> 
> it has nothing to do with non-buddhist groups. And why would we hate non-Buddhist groups. They are our *friends, neighbors, colleagues, and sometimes even relatives*.
> 
> Our civil war has nothing to do with religion. A lot of armed rebel groups are Buddhist, too. It has to do with leaving the Union of Myanmar. That we cannot stand.
> 
> 
> 
> *Just a piece of advice, kindly given. *
> 
> 
> This is an old sutra from old Buddhist texts.
> A long time ago, there is a man who wore Buddhist monk clothes and tells people he is a monk to receive donations. But he didn't behave like a monk and didn't perform monastic duties.
> When Buddha saw this and told his disciples that he is not a monk even though he is wearing monk robes and believes himself he is a monk. He is just a man in monk robes.
> 
> If you don't *practice, observe, and abide* by Buddhist principles, you are just a *guy with a mistaken Buddhist identity*.


Good luck with that. One day Rohingyas will become majority in Myanmar and will impose their culture and values on you and your children. The rate at which they produce children, Buddhists will soon become a minority in Myanmar. It is the army who is protecting you people from being dominated by Rohingyas.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

X-ray Papa said:


> Glad we threat your kind badly. You deserve no mercy.


Dude every muslim country legally protects the muslim majority and makes sure that minorities do not overpower them. That's why you have Islam as state religion in many muslim countries. Therefore I see no reason why Buddhist countries cannot legally protect the interests of the Buddhist majority.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Tagaung said:


> there are already some test marks on that green pavement, indicating some rocket engine tests have been done before. This means, there are already some prototypes.



The test stand was build before 2014 according to Google Map imagery. There was nothing in 2004. 

The Tatmadaw has tested rocket motor for a decade now. It is possible to see the scorch marks on the ground after each tests!

And that means the program should be completed or near completion.

Expect a ballistic missile launch or a satellite launch soon!



















🚬

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> The test stand was build before 2014 according to Google Map imagery. There was nothing in 2004.
> 
> The Tatmadaw has tested rocket motor for a decade now. It is possible to see the scorch marks on the ground after each tests!
> 
> And that means the program should be completed or near completion.
> 
> Expect a ballistic missile launch or a satellite launch soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 🚬


Medium range or short range ballistic missile?


----------



## X-ray Papa

Buddhistforlife said:


> Dude every muslim country legally protects the muslim majority and makes sure that minorities do not overpower them. That's why you have Islam as state religion in many muslim countries. Therefore I see no reason why Buddhist countries cannot legally protect the interests of the Buddhist majority.


Then stop complaining about your treatment and ask your people to leave bangladesh ASAP.


----------



## Tagaung

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Expect a ballistic missile launch or a satellite launch soon!




the satellite launch is not possible. 
our country is not that advance.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Buddhistforlife said:


> Medium range or short range ballistic missile?






Tagaung said:


> the satellite launch is not possible.
> 
> our country is not that advance.



Remember Saddam Hussein?

As declared by Iraq, Al Abid, was a project to design and manufacture a space launcher capable of putting a 50 kg test satellite into orbit.

The design comprising 5 clustered modified Scud's for the first stage; another modified Scud for the second stage and a double-base propellant rocket for third stage.

That all it takes.

The Tatmadaw only needs to produce SCUDs.

There are of course more compact design. 

Using a medium-range ballistic missile of ~1400 km range for the first stage, with a second stage having the performance of a SAM.

That is how North Korea and Iran launched their first satellite (though unsuccessful for North Korea due to the failure of the 3rd stage).

Iran only used 2 stages, while North Korea added a small solid propellant rocket motor as third stage.

A medium range ballistic missile is certainly feasible for the Tatmadaw.

We saw from the scorch marks left on the ground of the Ka Pa Sa 22 solid motor static test stand, that the rocket tested could have plumes measuring 25 meters, with a maximum length limited to ~50-60 meters due to the presence of vegetation.

And we are talking about solid propellant motors.

Meanwhile, it is likely that the Tatmadaw is also pursuing the development of liquid propellant engines.

Because it is the field studied by the students trained at Bauman Moscow State Technical University.

Unfortunately, no hint at where the vertical test stand used to develop liquid engine can be found on the internet.

Conclusion, expect two type of engines, and 2 type of rockets.

















🚬


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Remember Saddam Hussein?
> 
> As declared by Iraq, Al Abid, was a project to design and manufacture a space launcher capable of putting a 50 kg test satellite into orbit.
> 
> The design comprising 5 clustered modified Scud's for the first stage; another modified Scud for the second stage and a double-base propellant rocket for third stage.
> 
> That all it takes.
> 
> The Tatmadaw only needs to produce SCUDs.
> 
> There are of course more compact design.
> 
> Using a medium-range ballistic missile of ~1400 km range for the first stage, with a second stage having the performance of a SAM.
> 
> That is how North Korea and Iran launched their first satellite (though unsuccessful for North Korea due to the failure of the 3rd stage).
> 
> Iran only used 2 stages, while North Korea added a small solid propellant rocket motor as third stage.
> 
> A medium range ballistic missile is certainly feasible for the Tatmadaw.
> 
> We saw from the scorch marks left on the ground of the Ka Pa Sa 22 solid motor static test stand, that the rocket tested could have plumes measuring 25 meters, with a maximum length limited to ~50-60 meters due to the presence of vegetation.
> 
> And we are talking about solid propellant motors.
> 
> Meanwhile, it is likely that the Tatmadaw is also pursuing the development of liquid propellant engines.
> 
> Because it is the field studied by the students trained at Bauman Moscow State Technical University.
> 
> Unfortunately, no hint at where the vertical test stand used to develop liquid engine can be found on the internet.
> 
> Conclusion, expect two type of engines, and 2 type of rockets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 🚬


What about Intermediate range ballistic missile? Can Tatmadaw make intermediate range ballistic missiles?


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Buddhistforlife said:


> What about Intermediate range ballistic missile? Can Tatmadaw make intermediate range ballistic missiles?



Most space powers usually follow an incremental step approach. That was the case of the U.S., the Soviet Union, France, Iran and North Korea.

IRBM with a range of 3'000–5'500 km are space launchers able to put 250 kg into LEO.

It is the second generation of space launcher.

But there are exception such as South Korea that is devoloping a space launcher of ICBM range, the KSLV-2. The previous one being a Russian one, and not being developed indigenously.

Another exception is the Republic of China, with its "Qilin Project” to both extend the range of the Yun Feng (雲峰) land attack cruise missile of about 1200-2000 kilometers, as well as to adapt it for satellite launch.

This vehicle will be capable of delivering satellites between 50 and 200 kilograms at a low earth orbit of around 500 kilometers.

A second project, is lead by the civilian Taiwan Innovative Space Inc. (TiSPACE), a private company.

The HAPITH V is a three stage orbital rocket in development from the HAPITH I with an approximate height of 20 m, a diameter of 2.2 m, and a first stage thrust of 650 kN. The target payload is 390 kg to LEO and 350 kg to SSO. It will be TiSPACE’s first commercial offering.

The HAPITH V has 100% domestically sourced components. The February 13rd 2020 launch of the 2nd stage only was scrubbed due to weather. Then came the COVID-19 pandemic.

Myanmar being part of an ancient powerful and rich Asian civilization can not do less.

That would be too disgraceful for the Tatmadaw.

Moreover, Chinese CZ-11 solid propellant rocket stages retrieved by the Tatmadaw when reverse engineered would be able to produce IRBM class launchers.

Discussions on the Chinese Military Forum CJDBY after the launch of a recent CZ-5 rocket, have stressed how the debris could reveal classified high tech technologies of China.

It is not "junk" as you once claimed.

These could spare 50 years of indigenous R&D to the Tatmadaw!

Check the below schematic, it explains how the incremental learning curve has lead Iran from borrowing SCUD missiles from Mohammar Ghaddafi during the Iran-Iraq War of 1980 – 1988, then retrieving space junks from Russia, Kazakhstan and Ukraine after the end of the Cold War, to the place of 5th space power in 4 decades, as claimed by the leaders!

There is no shame in retrieving others' leftover!





https://archive.is/niCBv/1b46bfd441a8861d35015804bb6929eadd54aa3d.jpg ; https://archive.is/niCBv/b8769c1002af4360e11c56fe07a0a578851eb78f/scr.png ; https://web.archive.org/web/20210207121510/https://i.imgur.com/ynXfFpo.jpg 
▲ 1. Iran's Sejil-3/Zoljanah family. 2021.

















🚬


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Most space powers usually follow an incremental step approach. That was the case of the U.S., the Soviet Union, France, Iran and North Korea.
> 
> IRBM with a range of 3'000–5'500 km are space launchers able to put 250 kg into LEO.
> 
> It is the second generation of space launcher.
> 
> But there are exception such as South Korea that is devoloping a space launcher of ICBM range, the KSLV-2. The previous one being a Russian one, and not being developed indigenously.
> 
> Another exception is the Republic of China, with its "Qilin Project” to both extend the range of the Yun Feng (雲峰) land attack cruise missile of about 1200-2000 kilometers, as well as to adapt it for satellite launch.
> 
> This vehicle will be capable of delivering satellites between 50 and 200 kilograms at a low earth orbit of around 500 kilometers.
> 
> A second project, is lead by the civilian Taiwan Innovative Space Inc. (TiSPACE), a private company.
> 
> The HAPITH V is a three stage orbital rocket in development from the HAPITH I with an approximate height of 20 m, a diameter of 2.2 m, and a first stage thrust of 650 kN. The target payload is 390 kg to LEO and 350 kg to SSO. It will be TiSPACE’s first commercial offering.
> 
> The HAPITH V has 100% domestically sourced components. The February 13rd 2020 launch of the 2nd stage only was scrubbed due to weather. Then came the COVID-19 pandemic.
> 
> Myanmar being part of an ancient powerful and rich Asian civilization can not do less.
> 
> That would be too disgraceful for the Tatmadaw.
> 
> Moreover, Chinese CZ-11 solid propellant rocket stages retrieved by the Tatmadaw when reverse engineered would be able to produce IRBM class launchers.
> 
> Discussions on the Chinese Military Forum CJDBY after the launch of a recent CZ-5 rocket, have stressed how the debris could reveal classified high tech technologies of China.
> 
> It is not "junk" as you once claimed.
> 
> These could spare 50 years of indigenous R&D to the Tatmadaw!
> 
> Check the below schematic, it explains how the incremental learning curve has lead Iran from borrowing SCUD missiles from Mohammar Ghaddafi during the Iran-Iraq War of 1980 – 1988, then retrieving space junks from Russia, Kazakhstan and Ukraine after the end of the Cold War, to the place of 5th space power in 4 decades, as claimed by the leaders!
> 
> There is no shame in retrieving others' leftover!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.is/niCBv/1b46bfd441a8861d35015804bb6929eadd54aa3d.jpg ; https://archive.is/niCBv/b8769c1002af4360e11c56fe07a0a578851eb78f/scr.png ; https://web.archive.org/web/20210207121510/https://i.imgur.com/ynXfFpo.jpg
> ▲ 1. Iran's Sejil-3/Zoljanah family. 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 🚬


Why do you write long paragraph for small questions?


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Buddhistforlife said:


> Why do you write long paragraph for small questions?



*Galactic Penguin* 's role in PDF is to educate the Pakistani readers.

Therefore answering any question by yes or no would be of no value.

Because the Pakistani readers must know why it is so, and the reasoning might take many steps, while avoiding the elitist mathematical and overly academic parts.

While there are simple questions, there is no simple answer. Because all angles must be inspected thoroughly and cross-checked until no contradiction can be found.

This is the way of the supreme truth.🕊

That is the opposite of trolls.💩 

Because these know they are wrong from start, thus avoiding the demonstrations that would prove self-defeating, and always resorting invariably to clichés, personal attacks, exploitation of emotional, nationalistic, racial or religious sentiments.

Provocations, and diversions are also favored by these corrupters of everything.

As experienced educators, the goal is not to fool, nor coerced and blackmail. 

We reason and analyze as we'll otherwise do for ourselves.

















🚬

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *Galactic Penguin* 's role in PDF is to educate the Pakistani readers.
> 
> Therefore answering any question by yes or no would be of no value.
> 
> Because the Pakistani readers must know why it is so, and the reasoning might take many steps, while avoiding the elitist mathematical and overly academic parts.
> 
> While there are simple questions, there is no simple answer. Because all angles must be inspected thoroughly and cross-checked until no contradiction can be found.
> 
> This is the way of the supreme truth.🕊
> 
> That is the opposite of trolls.💩
> 
> Because these know they are wrong from start, thus avoiding the demonstrations that would prove self-defeating, and always resorting invariably to clichés, personal attacks, exploitation of emotional, nationalistic, racial or religious sentiments.
> 
> Provocations, and diversions are also favored by these corrupters of everything.
> 
> As experienced educators, the goal is not to fool, nor coerced and blackmail.
> 
> We reason and analyze as we'll otherwise do for ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 🚬


Myanmar cannot produce Intermediate range ballistic missiles. They will have to buy them from China like Saudi Arabia who brought DF-3 from China.

But yes Tatmadaw can follow Iranian model and produce medium range ballistic missile, it is quite feasible and achievable.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Buddhistforlife said:


> Myanmar cannot produce Intermediate range ballistic missiles. They will have to buy them from China like Saudi Arabia who brought DF-3 from China.
> 
> 
> But yes Tatmadaw can follow Iranian model and produce medium range ballistic missile, it is quite feasible and achievable.


Burmese people are too advanced, what a silly idea to compare with the Westerners.

Burmese were already launching rockets since the 13th century, when the Arabs were still launching arrows.

Watch these 13th century traditional bamboo rockets!





https://archive.is/AkPSc/4d559610566d5a89fd7678f951cd8f0713ef1f49.jpg ; https://archive.is/AkPSc/5ae3d180d10fc11b9043550ad473c886ada21dc6/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200831.../83393f30e924b8994da42d7d63061d950b7bf6d9.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200831054610/https://tieba.baidu.com/p/5957774508?red_tag=2077305079 ; https://archive.vn/LvnVt 
▲ 1. Traditional 13th century Pa'O rocket, with range up to 10 km (6 miles) during the pwe lu-phaing (Fire Rocket Festival), celebrated from April to July. 
The Pa'O settled in the Thaton region of present-day Myanmar around 1000 B.C. 缅甸勃欧人放火箭/高升图. 

Check also the annual fire balloon festival part of Tazaungdaing, the buddhist full moon also known as the light festival. It’s considered to be one of the most dangerous festival in Myanmar: it’s the Myanmar Hot Air Balloon Festival which is held in Taunggyi, in Shan State every year at the end of November.





Taunggyi Balloon Festival 2016-11-14 Beautiful Moments
15,364 views•Jan 21, 2017
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrCUeLn3jgc

And you want the Tatmadaw to beg for DF-3? This reminds one of the Northmen that told Mao Tse Tung in the 1950s China should be turned into an agricultural province, and not become an industrialized powerhouse!

Or the western self-styled experts that predicted in 2017 North Korea would need 10 years to produce a first ICBM!

This, when we already know that the ultimate goal of Nay Pyi Taw is a full fledged satellite carrier, able to put no less than hundred of kg into LEO -without excluding payload of several 1'000 of kg.

General Min Aung Hlaing will never allow the Europeans to reduce once again Myanmar into a banana republic failed state, to enslave the Burmese people, and plunder its Rare Earth mineral as they would do with any African nation!





https://archive.vn/27u5f/75a24b187899c12c98f13b315a420ebbeefe5e97.jpg ; https://archive.vn/27u5f/d0b1b4d641315feda69bac3f253ed2fcc2bfa577/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200902055006/https://i.imgur.com/HpK4HMy.jpg 
▲ 2. Artistic representation of the first Burmese Space Launcher. 2020. 

If you have any doubt, go and visit the Shwedagon Pagoda that was constructed more than 2'600 years ago. It gives one the impression of being in the Temple of Heaven in Beijing. 

Persia is also full of such architectural marvels, thus producing the same rate of great persons in their holly cities.

Then you would understand why one can never bow to the puny ethnic Europeans.

The Moon is no limit for the Asian Great Civilizations.





https://archive.is/lonDF/362e3bf6092fe9feed363755b2d30f1a5c2d4ccb.jpg ; https://archive.is/lonDF/4cc22c96d35c4a424ce80e21c4d753549117fda1/scr.png ; https://web.archive.org/web/20210208125731/https://i.imgur.com/u5CZAu5.jpg
▲ 3. Iran's Sarir-2 lunar lander SLV VS the U.S. Atlas Agena SLV. 2021. 

















🚬


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Burmese people are too advanced, what a silly idea to compare with the Westerners.
> 
> Burmese were already launching rockets since the 13th century, when the Arabs were still launching arrows.
> 
> Watch these 13th century traditional bamboo rockets!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.is/AkPSc/4d559610566d5a89fd7678f951cd8f0713ef1f49.jpg ; https://archive.is/AkPSc/5ae3d180d10fc11b9043550ad473c886ada21dc6/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200831054232/https://imgsa.baidu.com/forum/w=580/sign=b38970aaa4ec8a13141a57e8c7029157/83393f30e924b8994da42d7d63061d950b7bf6d9.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200831054610/https://tieba.baidu.com/p/5957774508?red_tag=2077305079 ; https://archive.vn/LvnVt
> ▲ 1. Traditional 13th century Pa'O rocket, with range up to 10 km (6 miles) during the pwe lu-phaing (Fire Rocket Festival), celebrated from April to July.
> The Pa'O settled in the Thaton region of present-day Myanmar around 1000 B.C. 缅甸勃欧人放火箭/高升图.
> 
> Check also the annual fire balloon festival part of Tazaungdaing, the buddhist full moon also known as the light festival. It’s considered to be one of the most dangerous festival in Myanmar: it’s the Myanmar Hot Air Balloon Festival which is held in Taunggyi, in Shan State every year at the end of November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taunggyi Balloon Festival 2016-11-14 Beautiful Moments
> 15,364 views•Jan 21, 2017
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrCUeLn3jgc
> 
> And you want the Tatmadaw to beg for DF-3? This reminds one of the Northmen that told Mao Tse Tung in the 1950s China should be turned into an agricultural province, and not become an industrialized powerhouse!
> 
> Or the western self-styled experts that predicted in 2017 North Korea would need 10 years to produce a first ICBM!
> 
> This, when we already know that the ultimate goal of Nay Pyi Taw is a full fledged satellite carrier, able to put no less than hundred of kg into LEO -without excluding payload of several 1'000 of kg.
> 
> General Min Aung Hlaing will never allow the Europeans to reduce once again Myanmar into a banana republic failed state, to enslave the Burmese people, and plunder its Rare Earth mineral as they would do with any African nation!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.vn/27u5f/75a24b187899c12c98f13b315a420ebbeefe5e97.jpg ; https://archive.vn/27u5f/d0b1b4d641315feda69bac3f253ed2fcc2bfa577/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200902055006/https://i.imgur.com/HpK4HMy.jpg
> ▲ 2. Artistic representation of the first Burmese Space Launcher. 2020.
> 
> If you have any doubt, go and visit the Shwedagon Pagoda that was constructed more than 2'600 years ago. It gives one the impression of being in the Temple of Heaven in Beijing.
> 
> Persia is also full of such architectural marvels, thus producing the same rate of great persons in their holly cities.
> 
> Then you would understand why one can never bow to the puny ethnic Europeans.
> 
> The Moon is no limit for the Asian Great Civilizations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.is/lonDF/362e3bf6092fe9feed363755b2d30f1a5c2d4ccb.jpg ; https://archive.is/lonDF/4cc22c96d35c4a424ce80e21c4d753549117fda1/scr.png ; https://web.archive.org/web/20210208125731/https://i.imgur.com/u5CZAu5.jpg
> ▲ 3. Iran's Sarir-2 lunar lander SLV VS the U.S. Atlas Agena SLV. 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 🚬


We are not living in the 13th century bro. IRBM requires technical skills and money which the Burmese army lacks in. 

The only option is to purchase it from China/Russia. 

Medium ranged ballistic missiles are enough. Iran has hundreds of them and Iran's neighbours fears them for their missiles.


----------



## MINN

A IL-62M landed in yangon yesterday carrying large creates. It came from Egypt and the planes is either North Korean or Russian.


----------



## MINN




----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Buddhistforlife said:


> We are not living in the 13th century bro. IRBM requires technical skills and money which the Burmese army lacks in.
> 
> The only option is to purchase it from China/Russia.
> 
> Medium ranged ballistic missiles are enough. Iran has hundreds of them and Iran's neighbours fears them for their missiles.



You are way off bro. 

Even Turkey has just announced its plan to launch a lunar impactor on the occasion of its 100th anniversary of the founding of the Republic of Turkey, as a replacement of its goal to join the European Union (E.U.).

Then a lander would follow by 2028 with an indigenous launcher.

And it hasn't even placed any satellite indigenously nor tested a single space launcher as of 2021. 

_*Turkey's Lunar Exploration Program (TLEP)*

"The only way to ensure justice in the world 
is to exist in the space in a powerful manner" 
- Recep Tayyip Erdogan, President of Turkey 

Well, Turkey has now entered the global lunar space race today, with the announcement of a lunar impactor for 2023 and a lunar lander by 2028!

End of 2023 first moon mission: A falcon9 SpaceX rocket brings the first Turkish moon Orbiter into low earth orbit. 

After separating the moon orbiter ignite its hybrid rocket engine and shots the moon orbiter to the moon for a hard landing! 

The second part of the Turkish moon mission: 2028 turkey plans to launch a moon landing module with its own launcher. This is very ambitious

Look to the sky and see the moon
The original : istikbal göklerdedir-> future is in the skies





https://archive.is/SwfYf/56600b03591d19b0d87252f72b0b6a774d4e5272.jpg ; https://archive.is/SwfYf/75297c79b93cef2a06317854ec8aa69c91219e51/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210210133544/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EtzW5zVXAAMirWr?format=jpg&name=large
▲ 1. Roadmap for the Turkish Lunar Exploration Program (TLEP). 2021.

@miguyan2000
https://twitter.com/miguyan2000/status/1359235262983909379
https://twitter.com/miguyan2000/status/1359233409386741761
https://twitter.com/miguyan2000/status/1359232294028984330
​_
*Turkey's Manned Space Program *

This is only the beginning, as the Moon is no limit, coming next: the manned space race between Turkey and Iran for the global leadership in the Islamic world!





https://archive.vn/ayeeo/ad3a47f2fb6e55564ee4c3c14efa0b9a0299a2b2.jpg ; https://archive.vn/ayeeo/e0c7963831bbcef88de3759e89d492f568ce9354/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210210133655/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EtzUavrXIAQd-xS?format=jpg&name=large
▲ 2. Inter-Islamic Space Race.





https://archive.vn/StlX8/7241ad86646a71a6e735ac89b8f3a5bbb75e2b46.png ; https://archive.vn/StlX8/c00fbf41f98d467776cf6c0fd1eeab7b8fc30d61/scr.png ; 
https://web.archive.org/web/20210212163753/https://i.imgur.com/D2wpfts.png ; 
https://twitter.com/miguyan2000/status/1359475283703783426 ; https://web.archive.org/web/20210209183526/https://cdn.tua.gov.tr/60229ce82baee.pdf
▲ 3. Official announcement of the Turkish manned space program. February 2021.

From the official statements, we see that Turkey will follow India in sending first an astronaut aboard the ISS with the help of Russia.

An indigenous flight will then follow when the future domestically developed launcher able to place 2 tons into LEO is available.





https://archive.vn/7YNkU/19fb56a78aaa579ee7cde8eb2b783716d3424db5.png ; https://archive.vn/7YNkU/1930219c06dce08f747f30cd862d5910b3816787/scr.png ; https://web.archive.org/web/20210212163533/https://i.imgur.com/Mh8BtRU.png ; https://twitter.com/miguyan2000/status/1359475283703783426 ; https://web.archive.org/web/20210209183526/https://cdn.tua.gov.tr/60229ce82baee.pdf 
▲ 4. Artistic rendering of the future Turkish orbital manned launcher. February 2021.





https://archive.vn/MdnTY/f04ea980ecefd454ab8f5a534bd536ece68c40b5.png ; https://archive.vn/MdnTY/4a0902e85f323b7cd19c5f4fde8fe6aa4fd4aa20/scr.png ; https://web.archive.org/web/20210212163729/https://i.imgur.com/nFo0EqX.png ; https://twitter.com/miguyan2000/status/1359475283703783426 ; https://web.archive.org/web/20210209183526/https://cdn.tua.gov.tr/60229ce82baee.pdf 
▲ 5. Artistic rendering of the future Turkish orbital manned launcher. February 2021.





https://archive.vn/URo3S/5db21ba262afb2dbb9c745ee13dca47336a8b730.png ; https://archive.vn/URo3S/96aa40063bc133f619ddd7b846f36d6f6820ad56/scr.png ; https://web.archive.org/web/20210212163635/https://i.imgur.com/XYgKJxD.png ; https://twitter.com/miguyan2000/status/1359475283703783426 ; https://web.archive.org/web/20210209183526/https://cdn.tua.gov.tr/60229ce82baee.pdf 
▲ 6. Artistic rendering of the future Turkish orbital manned launcher. Notice the second stage powered by a single high altitude engine, and the 3rd powered by 4 engines carrying the manned spacecraft. February 2021.





https://archive.is/DCqu8/537693e0c0d1771b2ac386f2010aff9a52cfe673.jpg ; https://archive.is/DCqu8/dd5c49cd685e0b741bef7d0ce1239c439892b549/scr.png ; https://web.archive.org/web/20210214161310/https://i.imgur.com/XiwJIQi.jpg 
▲ 7. Some of the Turkish space launchers in development.

Conclusion, it is correct to assume that the Tatmadaw would like to celebrate the 75th anniversary of the independence of the Union of Burma with an exceptional event: the first space launch of an indigenous rocket by 2023.

Here another good clue.

*Space Sci-fi movie development as rule of thumb*

Space sci-fi movie is a good indicator for any nation, especially when concerning one's future space achievements.

*Space Sci-fi movie development in South Korea*

The first Korean sci-fi blockbuster set in space, “Space Sweepers (2021)” reached the top of the Netflix movie chart on Saturday after its worldwide release Friday, showing the potential of Korean-made sci-fi flicks despite some shortcomings.

Set in 2092, “Space Sweepers[2]” by director Jo Sung-hee is about a space cleanup crew trying to sell a weapon of mass destruction: humanoid Dorothy.





https://archive.vn/BaJvU/9398b678e45b24bc1800d67f07757547be711955.jpg ; https://archive.vn/BaJvU/6377631a381d53aa0ad12c381af7a66a2c10132f/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210213175312/http://img.hani.co.kr/imgdb/china/news/resize/2021/0209/161283299568_20210209.JPG
▲ 8. The first Korean sci-fi blockbuster set in space, “Space Sweepers (2021)” reached the top of the Netflix movie chart on Saturday after its worldwide release Friday, showing the potential of Korean-made sci-fi flicks despite some shortcomings.





https://archive.vn/0N3Vg/6b8cd99144163d9122a8a0dca0c6d3d18826d30a.jpg ; https://archive.vn/0N3Vg/e9464afbb3e1c06eebd549d65e321d7b95eac07e/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210213175354/https://m.media-amazon.com/images/M/MV5BZTUxN2M3ZWYtMzc1MC00NTc4LWFhZDItMzViZDg2NmFjMzBhXkEyXkFqcGdeQXVyMTMxODk2OTU@._V1_.jpg
▲ 9. The first Korean sci-fi blockbuster set in space, “Space Sweepers (2021)” reached the top of the Netflix movie chart on Saturday after its worldwide release Friday, showing the potential of Korean-made sci-fi flicks despite some shortcomings.

Released on 5th February 2021 (USA), only months before the maiden flight of the KSLV-II space launcher. The first launch of the KSLV-II initially set for February 2021 has been postponed to November 2021. 





https://archive.is/omjt3/8d2b79cdd0fb90bc91af9ec69f27761e48837a6a.jpg ; https://archive.is/omjt3/a1f399328ad6d95c98ad3a7a1b3dd5f505cf70a5/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210127230821/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EqZLa-XUcAIL5wk?format=jpg&name=4096x4096
▲ 10. The first launch of the KSLV-II has been postponed to November 2021. The reason is: modification of the assembly procedure, delay in parts delivery, need for more time in stage assembly, and the need for Wet Dress Rehearsal. Second launch is May 2022.

*Space Sci-fi movie development in Myanmar*

Presented as the first space adventure in Myanmar film history, _Ananda : Rise of Notra_ was released on 4th July 2019 (Myanmar).

This is a good indication that space launches are under preparation. Not an astronaut in the immediate future of course, but a space launcher, with a satellite launch. Manned spaceflight should be expected thereafter.

*Trailer Video*










https://archive.is/hryzx/442bc6d6190a0b122317aedee5aed99ca9c62f5c.jpg ; https://archive.is/hryzx/6f73aaf7bcb9ece823c8cc9da0462e45f5da2d00/scr.png ; https://i.imgur.com/j5F5ycd.jpg ; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt172ACDaGo ; http://archive.ph/xXTtU 
▲ 11. _Ananda : Rise of Notra_ was released on 4th July 2019 





https://archive.ph/D5nKr/67faf2ac3d66d62eb9f0b5cfcb33aa3605603827.jpg ; https://archive.ph/D5nKr/1194fa5ad194e12bcfa93be7d53deb667d9a3b2f/scr.png ; https://i.imgur.com/iIhxc7l.jpg ; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt172ACDaGo ; http://archive.ph/xXTtU 
▲ 12. _Ananda : Rise of Notra_ was released on 4th July 2019 





https://archive.ph/GUDIa/68697a5d736e676494eb50fd06caa3d461c4b561.jpg ; https://archive.ph/GUDIa/e9150baa03f51a47e24999f2d3ac162930a54d54/scr.png ; https://i.imgur.com/QfedMiF.jpg ; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt172ACDaGo ; http://archive.ph/xXTtU 
▲ 13. _Ananda : Rise of Notra_ was released on 4th July 2019 





https://archive.ph/CrgA2/9a2465b1734b16a2d3ee124b0f0da0893449b023.jpg ; https://archive.ph/CrgA2/156629c79376d2c6e5392c74e59cdfd979dc9ea0/scr.png ; https://i.imgur.com/BuZ80tP.jpg ; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt172ACDaGo ; http://archive.ph/xXTtU 
▲ 14. _Ananda : Rise of Notra_ was released on 4th July 2019 

*The Moon as Test Ground for Dual Use Civilian-Military Technologies*

There is no secret, to perfect one's ballistic technologies, the outer space is the best place.

This trend follows team Israel-India with the 2019 Chandrayaan-2/Beresheet-1 lunar landers, the initiators.

• South Korea's first lunar mission, with Korea Pathfinder Lunar Orbiter (KPLO) that is scheduled to be launched by a SpaceX Falcon 9 Block 5 rocket in July 2022 to orbit the Moon for 1 year

_*Korea Pathfinder Lunar Orbiter (KPLO)*

The Korea Pathfinder Lunar Orbiter (KPLO) is South Korea's first lunar mission. It is developed and managed by the Korea Aerospace Research Institute (KARI) and is scheduled to launch in July 2022 to orbit the Moon for 1 year carrying an array of South Korean experiments and one U.S. built instrument. The objectives are to develop indigenous lunar exploration technologies, demonstrate a "space internet", and conduct scientific investigations of the lunar environment, topography, and resources, as well as identify potential landing sites for future missions.
Spacecraft and Subsystems

The spacecraft has a cubic shape with two solar panel wings and a parabolic antenna mounted on a boom. The total mass is 550 kg. Communications are via S-band (telemetry and command) and X-band (payload data downlink). Power (760 W at 28 V) is provided through the solar panel arrays and rechargeable batteries. A monopropulsion system is used, with four 30N orbital maneuver thrusters and four 5N attitude control thrusters. KPLO is equipped with five science instruments and a Disruption Tolerant Network experiment. The five experiments are a Lunar Terrain Imager (LUTI), a Wide-Angle Polarimetric Camera (PolCam), a Magnetometer (KMAG), a Gamma-Ray Spectrometer (KGRS), and a high-sensitivity camera developed by NASA (ShadowCam). Total scientific payload mass is about 40 kg.
Mission Profile

KPLO is scheduled to launch in July 2022 from Cape Canaveral on a SpaceX Falcon 9 Block 5 into a 300 km Earth orbit, followed by a translunar injection burn and a one month lunar transfer phase. After capture into an elliptical lunar orbit, it will circularize to a 100 km nominal polar orbit (+-30 km), from which it will conduct science operations for approximately one year. If the mission has an extended phase, it will descend to a 70 km orbit or lower. 

http://web.archive.org/web/20201210221218/https://nssdc.gsfc.nasa.gov/nmc/spacecraft/display.action?id=KPLO
​_
South Korea would then launch its own 830 kg lander by 2030 with its own KSLV-II rocket.

• Turkey will launch its own lunar lander by 2028 with its own rocket.

• Iran will launch a lunar orbiter in 2 years (by 2023) with its own rocket.

• North Korea will launch a lunar orbiter by 2022 and a lunar lander by 2026 with its own rockets.

Conclusion, the Tatmadaw is aiming at nothing less!





https://archive.vn/4Zkz4/a2cc5ecdbc08e959075c3e8aa26a2794a7759852.jpg ; https://archive.vn/4Zkz4/ba9646456e65df03853e0fa04cbfb6d5cd5b7ae0/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200827233521/https://i.imgur.com/KAYt5Bl.jpg ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200821235952/https://www.afpbb.com/articles/-/3299040 ; https://archive.vn/dkCFC 
▲ 15. And the larger picture, showing both a manned spacecraft (simply a scale model of the Chinese Shenzhou) and a manned space launcher (the Chinese CZ-2F). 

Meanwhile, 2 centuries of foreign European occupation is enough! 





https://archive.vn/wjGsZ/e8f6dcb6075a43cdebfd91ce3158118960bf805e.png ; https://archive.vn/wjGsZ/841dbd68d7478709360cf5f623dcf33d938445b2/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210213172508/https://i.imgur.com/GLxHMQt.png 
▲ 16. Myanmar Social Media Users Slam Russia. February 2021.

Only a regional union can make the East Asian region independent again!🇲🇲🇹🇭🇱🇦🇰🇭





https://archive.vn/dYY8u/9298aa05da6e06e95ae895db2ec89abcbdf75adc.jpg ; https://archive.vn/dYY8u/7a30a256352aeea8506fdc2ed8cf95f325579fe4/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210213172613/https://i.imgur.com/QZOGeUh.jpg 
▲ 17. Three generals, one East Asian Union.













🚬

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Any news photos of the JF-17 Thunder aircrafts with the MAF?

So far only five serial numbers have been photographed:
17-01, 17-02, 17-03, 17-04
17-07 Bravo


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Finally some action with imported Germs weapon !





https://archive.vn/LPMvF/40f9e80eed4a930520a72490e8d80b58dcf1afc3.jpg ; https://archive.vn/LPMvF/243cb087357a22cbfc865eb991a7d79003bb3518/scr.png ; https://web.archive.org/web/20210216024902/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Et0klZHWgAAqW0r?format=jpg&name=4096x4096 ; https://web.archive.org/web/20210210012948/https://www.myanmar-now.org/en/news/pro-military-groups-tried-to-disrupt-anti-coup-protests ; https://archive.vn/MSrwm 
▲ 1. Imported Germs weapon in action!


_*Soldiers raid aerospace university in Meiktila*

The likely target of the raid was the rector of the university, which has shown strong support for the growing civil disobedience movement

Published on Feb 15, 2021

At least 20 soldiers carried out a raid on the Myanmar Aerospace Engineering University in Meiktila early Sunday morning, according to students at the university.

The raid took place at around 2:30am, when the soldiers arrived in three military vehicles and smashed open a lock on the gate at the entrance to the university campus.

They were immediately confronted by teachers and other university staff and left after about half an hour, a student who witnessed the incident told Myanmar Now.

“We think they came to arrest the rector. But before they could reach the staff housing area, they ran into the teachers and staff of the university,” he said.

He added that the teachers were told to “behave intelligently” and were warned not to share CCTV footage of the raid or anything else that could “damage the reputation of the Tatmadaw.”

Video of the raid captured by security cameras was reportedly deleted.

Almost all of the university’s instructors and other staff are said to have joined the nationwide civil disobedience movement against military rule.

A military spokesman could not be reached for comment on the raid, which came days after a similar attempt to arrest the rector of Mandalay Medical University last Thursday.

https://web.archive.org/web/20210216024635/https://www.myanmar-now.org/en/news/soldiers-raid-aerospace-university-in-meiktila
https://archive.vn/4zOhL​_

















🚬


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*Solved:*

The anti-drone gun used by the Myanmar police was manufactured by Singapore-based TRD.





https://archive.is/THSJp/a4f9f7cdce9b8c7ef8b72e2b2b7a138a2f2aed9d.jpg ; https://archive.is/THSJp/59b79e4a52868409883d9d464031c7d4468a281c/scr.png ; https://web.archive.org/web/20210219231753/https://twitter.com/kyaw_aung1/status/1362236277056294913 ; https://web.archive.org/web/20210219231731/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EueirEwWgAMzWx_?format=jpg&name=900x900 ; https://archive.vn/YVbMS 
▲ 1. The anti-drone gun used by the Myanmar police was manufactured by Singapore-based TRD. 17 Feb 2021.

















🚬

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

*The Fermi Paradox of Myanmar: “Where is everybody?” *

Well, look no further, not *UFO*, but FUGOs responsible for the latest abnormal and unprecedented inactivity in this subforum! 





https://archive.vn/LuPQV/2f88636c67c23852d77a361acda0de7b2cdfba7a.jpg ; https://archive.vn/LuPQV/6ebef91b2b35bec1a74dcf08203daf0b842e77a7/scr.png ; https://web.archive.org/web/20210220213206/https://i.imgur.com/fwdo1Hq.jpg 
▲ 1. FUGOs and the Fermi Paradox of Myanmar.



















🚬


----------



## tarpitz

Israel made Thunder MRAP seen in Yangon and Naypyitaw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

Demining operations underway in Rakhine.

Since the end of the October 2020, there are no fightings in the entire Rakhine staete due to the informal ceased fire agreement between AA and Myanmar Armed Forces.
Demining operations are being carried out jointly between AA and Myanmar military forces.
Most of the IDPs are returning home.


----------



## tarpitz

Myanmar Naval task force consisting of frigate, LPD and hospital ship bring back Myanmar citizens stranded in Malaysia. 
It is the first HADR mission for the LPD and first foreign mission for the hospital ship.


----------



## sahureka2



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devilduck

I saw posts about AA guns being spotted in Kyaikkasan stadium.
Not sure whether the pics are recycled but the background looks similar to Yangon judging from one of the building that looks like the central bank.
Man it is really devastating to see their family members all fled to Naypyitaw and Yangon is now treated like war zone.
I know the chances of foreign intervention is quite slim but if the pics are really from the Kyaikkasan stadium they must be preparing for something big.
Man this is sad.


----------



## Beast

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> *Solved:*
> 
> The anti-drone gun used by the Myanmar police was manufactured by Singapore-based TRD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.is/THSJp/a4f9f7cdce9b8c7ef8b72e2b2b7a138a2f2aed9d.jpg ; https://archive.is/THSJp/59b79e4a52868409883d9d464031c7d4468a281c/scr.png ; https://web.archive.org/web/20210219231753/https://twitter.com/kyaw_aung1/status/1362236277056294913 ; https://web.archive.org/web/20210219231731/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/EueirEwWgAMzWx_?format=jpg&name=900x900 ; https://archive.vn/YVbMS
> ▲ 1. The anti-drone gun used by the Myanmar police was manufactured by Singapore-based TRD. 17 Feb 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 🚬


Why need anti drone electronic gun. Just use a 0.5mm gun and bring it down.


----------



## tarpitz

Devilduck said:


> I saw posts about AA guns being spotted in Kyaikkasan stadium.
> Not sure whether the pics are recycled but the background looks similar to Yangon judging from one of the building that looks like the central bank.
> Man it is really devastating to see their family members all fled to Naypyitaw and Yangon is now treated like war zone.
> I know the chances of foreign intervention is quite slim but if the pics are really from the Kyaikkasan stadium they must be preparing for something big.
> Man this is sad.



Anti aircraft guns were deployed in Kyaikkasan since 1990s and nothing new.
As far as I am aware there are about 4/5 anti aircraft batteries deployed throughout Yangon including Kyaikkasan.
I also heard that there is a AA gun station between the Yangon Zoo and the nearby cemetery.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Devilduck

Oh yes. Just did some research on google earth and the Kyaikkasan ones were there as early as 2017.


tarpitz said:


> Anti aircraft guns were deployed in Kyaikkasan since 1990s and nothing new.
> As far as I am aware there are about 4/5 anti aircraft batteries deployed throughout Yangon including Kyaikkasan.
> I also heard that there is a AA gun station between the Yangon Zoo and the nearby cemetery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

any thoughts. It kind of sounds like the generals back stabbed China


----------



## casual

MINN said:


> any thoughts. It kind of sounds like the generals back stabbed China


Myanmar's generals were never close to China so you can't call it back stabbing. In fact the generals wanted to wage war against it's northern states that are backed by China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

casual said:


> Myanmar's generals were never close to China so you can't call it back stabbing. In fact the generals wanted to wage war against it's northern states that are backed by China.


True. But China did back them up a lot for a long time at the UN. now they are like screw China we want to be friends with the US.


----------



## casual

MINN said:


> True. But China did back them up a lot for a long time at the UN. now they are like screw China we want to be friends with the US.


China has a policy of non-interference in other countries internal affairs and will vote accordingly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Song Hong

Ma Kyal Sin died in very fishy circumstances. She was made a rock star, obviously choreographed by opposition, and then killed with a bullet behind the head (note police and army is in front). Army say they do not have the calibre of bullet that killed her.

This is yet another replay of Ukraine.

Opposition took photograph of her (others are masked and she is not. Obviously wanting to make her a star)








Others face in front, she face behind. Someone ask her to pose.








Others face in front wearing mask, she face behind. Someone ask her to pose.








Somehow opposition photographer managed to get a shot of her father encouraging her to fight for freedom. Her father in my opinion is a fcuking moron.

Both posing for oppo and this must have been choreographed.

I will not allow my children to go to streets confronting the army and police, I want my kid to study. This guy must have taken monies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Song Hong

Aung San Suu Kyi and gangs are ignoble, despicable and vile. If they have their ways, millions more in Myanmar will die.


----------



## Song Hong

MINN said:


> any thoughts. It kind of sounds like the generals back stabbed China



This piece of fake news is first propagate by the Israeli Jewish spook Ari Ben-Menashe. It seems that China is now world number one enemy of Jews.

I guess reason being

1. The rise of China has been harming Jewish shylock and bloodsuckers.
2. The performance of Chinese students seriously wounded the pride of Jews who once brag themselves being world cleverest race.
3. Jews control USA. Jews control and plunder the world via USA. China is rising vs USA. So Jews is losing control of the world
4. Jews control USA and world through intellectual prowess. Now Chinese are proving to be smarter. This eventually will chop off Jewish power.

As time goes by Jews will hate Chinese and China more.









Lobbyist says Myanmar junta wants to improve relations with the West, spurn China


An Israeli-Canadian lobbyist hired by Myanmar's junta said on Saturday that the generals are keen to leave politics after their coup and seek to improve relations with the United States and distance themselves from China.




www.reuters.com


----------



## The Ronin

*Australia Takes Action Against Myanmar Military *

SYDNEY - Australia has acted against Myanmar's military in response to the country's escalating violence following the toppling of the elected government.

Australia says it is gravely concerned about the repression of protests in Myanmar since the democratically elected leader Aung San Suu Kyi was ousted by the military in early February. It has urged Myanmar security forces “to exercise restraint and refrain from violence against civilians.” 

Mass demonstrations have been held across the Southeast Asian country. The United Nations has said more than 50 people have been killed, so far. 

In response, Australia has cut defense programs in Myanmar and has said humanitarian aid would be directed to the people. 

“We have looked at the nature of the limited bilateral defense cooperation program we have had and that has been suspended," said Foreign Affairs Minister Marise Payne. "We have also looked at the development program and development support that we have provided and redirected that with an absolute focus on the immediate needs of some of the most vulnerable and poor in Myanmar, which is one of the poorest countries in ASEAN [Association of Southeast Asian Nations].” 

Payne said the decision was made after “extensive consultations with our international partners, particularly our ASEAN neighbors, Japan and India.” 

Canberra is also concerned for the safety of Sean Turnell, an Australian academic who has been a key economic aide to Myanmar’s de facto leader, Aung San Suu Kyi. 

Her National League for Democracy party won a landslide victory in an election last November with more than 80% of the vote. 

The military has detained Suu Kyi and Turnell for more than a month along with others. 

Myanmar, also known as Burma, became independent from Britain in 1948. It was controlled by a repressive military government from 1962 to 2011. 

A government effectively led by Suu Kyi came to power after elections in 2015. 









Australia Takes Action Against Myanmar Military


Australia urges restrain from Myanmar security forces as it suspends defense ties in protest at military takeover in the impoverished southeast Asian nation




www.voanews.com


----------



## tarpitz

MINN said:


> True. But China did back them up a lot for a long time at the UN. now they are like screw China we want to be friends with the US.



No. 
Milk tea alliance and threaten to disrup the gas pipeline make China to back Myanmar junta more than ever.
In the view of Chinese, protests in Myanmar is serious threat to Chinese national security.
So China will help the junta till the last drop.
As long as anti China sentiment is in Myanmar, China will back Myanmar in the international arena including UNSC.


----------



## The Ronin

*S.Korea to suspend defense exchanges with Myanmar, ban arms exports: Minister*

South Korea will suspend defense exchanges with Myanmar and ban arms exports to the country after a military coup and violent suppression of pro-democracy protests, the foreign ministry said on Friday.

The ministry also said Seoul would limit exports of other strategic items, reconsider development aid and grant humanitarian exemptions for Myanmar nationals to allow them to stay in South Korea until the situation improves.

“Despite repeated demands of the international community, including South Korea, there are an increasing number of victims in Myanmar due to violent acts of the military and police authorities,” the ministry said in a statement.

The last defense exports from South Korea to Myanmar were in 2019, but Seoul still spends millions of dollars on development projects there, according to data filed with the International Aid Transparency Initiative.

The South Korean government would reconsider some unspecified developmental cooperation with Myanmar, but would continue projects that are directly linked to the livelihood of Myanmar citizens and humanitarian aid, the statement said.

Myanmar activists held more rallies on Friday, a day after a rights group said security forces killed 12 protesters calling for a return to democracy.

The Southeast Asian country has been in crisis since the army ousted the elected government of Aung San Suu Kyi on February 1, and detained her and other officials of her National League for Democracy.









S.Korea to suspend defense exchanges with Myanmar, ban arms exports: Minister


South Korea will suspend defense exchanges with Myanmar and ban arms exports to the country after a military coup and violent suppression of pro-democracy




english.alarabiya.net





*Exclusive: Myanmar's first satellite held by Japan on space station after coup*

TOKYO (Reuters) - Myanmar’s first satellite is being held on board the International Space Station following the Myanmar coup, while Japan’s space agency and a Japanese university decide what to do with it, two Japanese university officials said.

The $15 million satellite was built by Japan’s Hokkaido University in a joint project with Myanmar’s government-funded Myanmar Aerospace Engineering University (MAEU). It is the first of a set of two 50 kg microsatellites equipped with cameras designed to monitor agriculture and fisheries.

Human rights activists and some officials in Japan worry that those cameras could be used for military purposes by the junta that seized power in Myanmar on Feb. 1.

That has put the deployment on hold, as Hokkaido University holds discussions with the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (JAXA), the two Hokkaido University officials said.

“We won’t get involved in anything that has to do with the military. The satellite was not designed for that,” one of the officials, a manager of the project, told Reuters, asking not to be identified.

“We are discussing what to do, but we don’t know when it will be deployed. If it is halted, our hope is that the project could be restarted at some point.”

The manager did not say when the satellite was meant to be deployed, or when a decision would have to be taken by JAXA either to go ahead or delay it.

The second Hokkaido University official said the contract with MAEU did not specify that the satellite cannot be used for military purposes. However, data from the spacecraft would be collected by the Japanese university and cannot be independently accessed by Myanmar officials, the second official said.

Since the coup, university officials had been unable to contact the rector of MAEU, Prof Kyi Thwin, the second official added.

Officials at JAXA could not be reached for comment. MAEU did not respond to calls seeking comment, nor did a spokesman for Myanmar’s junta.

The satellite was launched by NASA on Feb 20 as a small part of a large and varied payload of supplies to the International Space Station 400 km (250 miles) above the earth. It has since been kept by JAXA inside Japan’s Kibo experiment module. JAXA astronaut Soichi Noguchi is one of the seven crew members now on board the space station.

Japan has close ties to Myanmar and is one of its biggest aid donors. While condemning the violence, it has not taken as hard a stance against the coup as the United States and some other Western countries which have applied sanctions.

While the spacecraft has not been built to military specifications, Teppei Kasai, Asia programme officer for Human Rights Watch, said it would be easy for Myanmar’s army rulers to appropriate the technology for military use.

“So the involved Japanese universities should suspend the project and urgently review it for potential human rights risks,” Kasai said.









Exclusive: Myanmar's first satellite held by Japan on space station after coup


Myanmar's first satellite is being held on board the International Space Station following the Myanmar coup, while Japan's space agency and a Japanese university decide what to do with it, two Japanese university officials said.




www.reuters.com


----------



## Song Hong

The Chinese Embassy in Myanmar on Sunday urged Myanmar to take effective measures to stop violence and punish perpetrators after several Chinese-funded factories were smashed and burned by lawbreakers on Sunday, which led to several Chinese being injured.

"China urges Myanmar to take further effective measures to stop all acts of violence, punish the perpetrators in accordance with the law and ensure the safety of life and property of Chinese companies and personnel in Myanmar," read the statement.

China also called on the people of Myanmar to express their demands in a lawful manner and not to be incited or used in a way that undermines Sino-Myanmar ties, according to the statement.

The statement came after over 10 factories, including some Chinese-funded enterprises, were vandalized and set on fire at an industrial zone in Myanmar's Yangon city on Sunday.

Carrying iron rods, axes and gasoline, the arsonists smashed the security personnel and set fires at the factories' entrances and in warehouses. 

Vehicles and nearby shops were also vandalized.

Per reports, several people were injured but identities of arsonists have not been ascertained yet.











China urges Myanmar to stop violence, punish perpetrators after plants smashed







news.cgtn.com




.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

_*Myanmar's first satellite held by Japan on International Space Station after coup*

12 Mar 2021 10:16PM

TOKYO: Myanmar's first satellite is being held on board the International Space Station following the Myanmar coup, while Japan's space agency and a Japanese university decide what to do with it, two Japanese university officials said.

The US$15 million satellite was built by Japan's Hokkaido University in a joint project with Myanmar's government-funded Myanmar Aerospace Engineering University (MAEU). It is the first of a set of two 50kg microsatellites equipped with cameras designed to monitor agriculture and fisheries.

Human rights activists and some officials in Japan worry that those cameras could be used for military purposes by the junta that seized power in Myanmar on Feb 1.

That has put the deployment on hold, as Hokkaido University holds discussions with the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (JAXA), the two Hokkaido University officials said.

"We won't get involved in anything that has to do with the military. The satellite was not designed for that," one of the officials, a manager of the project, told Reuters, asking not to be identified.

"We are discussing what to do, but we don't know when it will be deployed. If it is halted, our hope is that the project could be restarted at some point."

The manager did not say when the satellite was meant to be deployed, or when a decision would have to be taken by JAXA either to go ahead or delay it.

The second Hokkaido University official said the contract with MAEU did not specify that the satellite cannot be used for military purposes. However, data from the spacecraft would be collected by the Japanese university and cannot be independently accessed by Myanmar officials, the second official said.

Since the coup, university officials had been unable to contact the rector of MAEU, Prof Kyi Thwin, the second official added.

Officials at JAXA could not be reached for comment. MAEU did not respond to calls seeking comment, nor did a spokesman for Myanmar's junta.

The satellite was launched by NASA on Feb 20 as a small part of a large and varied payload of supplies to the International Space Station 400km above the earth. It has since been kept by JAXA inside Japan's Kibo experiment module. JAXA astronaut Soichi Noguchi is one of the seven crew members now on board the space station.

Japan has close ties to Myanmar and is one of its biggest aid donors. While condemning the violence, it has not taken as hard a stance against the coup as the United States and some other Western countries which have applied sanctions.

While the spacecraft has not been built to military specifications, Teppei Kasai, Asia programme officer for Human Rights Watch, said it would be easy for Myanmar's army rulers to appropriate the technology for military use.

"So the involved Japanese universities should suspend the project and urgently review it for potential human rights risks," Kasai said.

Source: Reuters/vc

http://web.archive.org/web/20210312142939/https://www.channelnewsasia.com/news/asia/myanmar-first-satellite-held-japan-international-space-station-14393842​_
And this makes Myanmar another nation after Iran to lose a satellite!


_News ID: 3712041 - Wed 13 July 2016 - 09:50 

TEHRAN, Jul. 13 (MNA) – Head of Iran's Space Agency announced at a presser in Tehran that Iran would launch 3 satellites in the next 8 months.

...

He also recounted that an Iranian delegation has been invited by Italians to visit Mesbah satellite and discuss returning the device to Iran. Italy refused to hand it over to Iran under the pretext of international sanctions on Iran. “

Iranian researchers need to evaluate considerations to decide over the launch of Mesbah satellite into the orbit,” he added saying that it may no longer be cost-efficient.

Iran's Mesbah satellite was built in collaboration with Italy's Carlo Gavazzi Space S.p.A in 1998 and was unveiled in 2005.

Mesbah, a low earth orbit telecommunication satellite, was never launched as both Russia and Italy refused to continue cooperation with Iran on space projects due to the sanctions against Iran.

YNG/3711268

http://web.archive.org/web/20160715014827/https://en.mehrnews.com/news/118049/Two-Iranian-satellites-in-orbit-by-March ​_

*The Fermi Paradox of Myanmar: “Where is everybody?” *

Well, look no further, note after Iran's Meshba satellite, now the Burmese LAWKANAT-1 satellite hijacked into oblivion!

What could be the reason for such humiliating outcome?

Built in 1998, the Iranian Mesbah satellite launch was finally cancelled and put in a museum some 18 years later!

Expect the same with Myanmar's LAWKANAT-1 (MMSATS-1) satellite. Consider the US$15 million lost forever!

Conclusion one should always choose its friends carefully. Never trust the *Romans and Samurai backstabbers*!

Look East, toward *China and North Korea* instead as time-honoured brotherly allies, as do General Prayuth Chan O Cha and General Hun Sen!

This means the Tatmadaw will have to follow Iran's path, restart from scratch and build another simpler satellite, to be launched with an indigenously developed space launcher!

Thus becoming a fully independent space power.

















🚬


----------



## Song Hong

Myanmar just cut mobile network.


----------



## Song Hong

BIG News not appearing in any western media.

Tatmadaw arrested phu papa taw, financial manager of Soros OSF, and froze all its bank account. Now Myanmar street fighters will not be drawing any salary. USA will be fuming like crazy.







缅甸军方扣押一名与索罗斯基金会有关的财务人员


缅甸军方扣押一名与索罗斯基金会有关的财务人员



finance.sina.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Song Hong

17 soldier dead 9 injured as terrorist used bazooka against Tatmadaw.






缅甸仰光至内比都高速路旁一处军营遭袭，已致17死9伤







www.guancha.cn


----------



## Shorisrip

Are Burmese people here really supporters of the same military that hounds them on the street? Shame.


----------



## tarpitz

New type of missile spotted in Myanmar during the rehearsal for the Armed Forces Day parade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Tagaung

Shorisrip said:


> Are Burmese people here really supporters of the same military that hounds them on the street? Shame.


Are you an idiot or just too lazy to read? 
go read page- 279 to 281. 

then you will see *most MM members are against the coup*. here is some proofs. 



TheEunch said:


> I would have liked to see them used against the drug armies, not our own people.





Tagaung said:


> *Democracy means more transparency and more transparency means less corruption.*





the people who are *not *against the coup are 1 vietnumese member and @Buddhistforlife. *not Myanmar members*.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Tagaung said:


> Are you an idiot or just too lazy to read?
> go read page- 279 to 281.
> 
> then you will see *most MM members are against the coup*. here is some proofs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the people who are *not *against the coup are 1 vietnumese member and @Buddhistforlife. *not Myanmar members*.



Are you an idiot or just too lazy to read? This PDF forum is so biased and racist, that no Chinese, Taiwanese, Honkongese, North Korean, South Korean, Japanese, Vietnamese Thailandese, Myanmarese would ever want to join and register!

It is not for no reason that PDF is blocked, notably in China.

Therefore all false flags are from professional impersonators. 

@Ich, @Buddhistforlife and @Song Hong are known false flaggers Russian FSB operatives!

Check the Video below and you'll understand why. 

On the occusion of the 76th Myanmar Armed Force Day, during the military parade address, Myanmar military commander-in-chief has specially praised Russia for its increased cooperation.

And indeed, it is billions of USD in military contracts that are at stakes. 

Aung San Suu Kyi was overthrown because her administration has recently reduced the military budget, therefore Russia's own source of lucrative income!

That is why Russian Defense Minister General Sergey Shoigu went specially in Nay Pyi Taw to meet with Myanmar military chief Senior General Min Aung Hlaing on 22nd January 2021, and instruct the Tatmadaw on the coup that would occurred only a week later.

_*Myanmar Military Rolls Out Red Carpet for Russian Defense Minister*

By The Irrawaddy 25 January 2021 

Russian Defense Minister General Sergey Shoigu’s visit to Naypyitaw last week sends a signal that Myanmar and Russia intend to expand their defense cooperation. Myanmar’s generals have a long-term plan to modernize the military, and Russia is expected be a major partner in this process.

Myanmar military commander-in-chief Senior General Min Aung Hlaing thanked Russia’s long-serving defense minister for the visit. “Just like a loyal friend, Russia has always supported Myanmar in difficult moments, especially in the last four years,” the general was quoted as saying by Russian media.

http://web.archive.org/web/20210328134809/https://www.irrawaddy.com/opinion/analysis/myanmar-military-rolls-red-carpet-russian-defense-minister.html
https://archive.ph/VHIaK​_
Now that the Tatmadaw has retaken full control over the budget, Russia is officially making public its interest in deepening ties with the Myanmar's military.

_*Russia to Deepen Ties With Myanmar Military Junta, Top Defense Official Says in First Visit After Coup*

27 Mar 2021 

Russia and Myanmar are deepening their defense ties as Moscow’s military supplies continue to pour into the country, Russian Deputy Defense Minister Alexander Fomin said Friday at a meeting with the country’s commander-in-chief Min Aung Hlaing.

Fomin’s visit marked the first high-profile visit to Myanmar by a foreign official since the country was rocked by a military coup that deposed its elected leadership in February. 

"The Russian Federation adheres to a strategic line to intensify relations between the two countries," Fomin said at the meeting. 

Russia considers Myanmar a reliable ally and strategic partner in Southeast Asia and the larger Asia-Pacific region, the deputy defense minister added. 

“Russia is sending out a strong signal that from their side, relationships haven't changed, it’s business as usual,” he told The Moscow Times.

“Myanmar remains a big importer of Russian arms, of course. Maybe now more than ever, their military leadership feels like it needs to purchase arms from Russia as it has a growing number of internal and external threats,” Mosyakov added.

Russia's show of support for Myanmar's military junta comes amid strong condemnation from Western nations. China, historically Myanmar’s main ally in the region, also recently criticized the situation there, saying the violence was “absolutely not what China wants to see.”

http://web.archive.org/web/20210326220721/https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2021/03/26/russia-to-deepen-ties-with-myanmar-military-junta-top-defense-official-says-in-first-visit-after-coup-a73387
https://archive.ph/DwK5l​_





https://archive.is/MVBr3/d0df859f0d6f02b8d4daaf6f50d1a32ae3d76242/scr.png ; https://archive.is/MVBr3 ; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-O2Hj8wGuY  
▲ 1. 76th Myanmar Armed Force Day News. •Mar 27, 2021






76th Myanmar Armed Force Day News
667 views •Mar 27, 2021
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-O2Hj8wGuY

















🚬


----------



## powastick

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Are you an idiot or just too lazy to read? This PDF forum is so biased and racist, that no Chinese, Taiwanese, Honkongese, North Korean, South Korean, Japanese, Vietnamese Thailandese, Myanmarese would ever want to join and register!
> 
> It is not for no reason that PDF is blocked, notably in China.
> 
> Therefore all false flags are from professional impersonators.
> 
> @Ich, @Buddhistforlife and @Song Hong are known false flaggers Russian FSB operatives!
> 
> Check the Video below and you'll understand why.
> 
> On the occusion of the 76th Myanmar Armed Force Day, during the military parade address, Myanmar military commander-in-chief has specially praised Russia for its increased cooperation.
> 
> And indeed, it is billions of USD in military contracts that are at stakes.
> 
> Aung San Suu Kyi was overthrown because her administration has recently reduced the military budget, therefore Russia's own source of lucrative income!
> 
> That is why Russian Defense Minister General Sergey Shoigu went specially in Nay Pyi Taw to meet with Myanmar military chief Senior General Min Aung Hlaing on 22nd January 2021, and instruct the Tatmadaw on the coup that would occurred only a week later.
> 
> 
> _*Myanmar Military Rolls Out Red Carpet for Russian Defense Minister*_​
> ​
> _By The Irrawaddy 25 January 2021 _​
> ​
> _Russian Defense Minister General Sergey Shoigu’s visit to Naypyitaw last week sends a signal that Myanmar and Russia intend to expand their defense cooperation. Myanmar’s generals have a long-term plan to modernize the military, and Russia is expected be a major partner in this process._​
> ​
> _Myanmar military commander-in-chief Senior General Min Aung Hlaing thanked Russia’s long-serving defense minister for the visit. “Just like a loyal friend, Russia has always supported Myanmar in difficult moments, especially in the last four years,” the general was quoted as saying by Russian media._​
> ​
> _http://web.archive.org/web/20210328134809/https://www.irrawaddy.com/opinion/analysis/myanmar-military-rolls-red-carpet-russian-defense-minister.html[/SIZE][/I][/INDENT]
> [I][SIZE=1]
> [INDENT]https://archive.ph/VHIaK_​
> 
> ​
> Now that the Tatmadaw has retaken full control over the budget, Russia is officially making public its interest in deepening ties with the Myanmar's military.
> 
> 
> _*Russia to Deepen Ties With Myanmar Military Junta, Top Defense Official Says in First Visit After Coup*_​
> ​
> _27 Mar 2021 _​
> ​
> _Russia and Myanmar are deepening their defense ties as Moscow’s military supplies continue to pour into the country, Russian Deputy Defense Minister Alexander Fomin said Friday at a meeting with the country’s commander-in-chief Min Aung Hlaing._​
> ​
> _Fomin’s visit marked the first high-profile visit to Myanmar by a foreign official since the country was rocked by a military coup that deposed its elected leadership in February. _​
> ​
> _"The Russian Federation adheres to a strategic line to intensify relations between the two countries," Fomin said at the meeting. _​
> ​
> _Russia considers Myanmar a reliable ally and strategic partner in Southeast Asia and the larger Asia-Pacific region, the deputy defense minister added. _​
> ​
> _“Russia is sending out a strong signal that from their side, relationships haven't changed, it’s business as usual,” he told The Moscow Times._​
> ​
> _“Myanmar remains a big importer of Russian arms, of course. Maybe now more than ever, their military leadership feels like it needs to purchase arms from Russia as it has a growing number of internal and external threats,” Mosyakov added._​
> ​
> _Russia's show of support for Myanmar's military junta comes amid strong condemnation from Western nations. China, historically Myanmar’s main ally in the region, also recently criticized the situation there, saying the violence was “absolutely not what China wants to see.”_​
> ​
> _http://web.archive.org/web/20210326220721/https://www.themoscowtimes.com/2021/03/26/russia-to-deepen-ties-with-myanmar-military-junta-top-defense-official-says-in-first-visit-after-coup-a73387[/SIZE][/I][/INDENT]
> [I][SIZE=1]
> [INDENT]https://archive.ph/DwK5l_​
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.is/MVBr3/d0df859f0d6f02b8d4daaf6f50d1a32ae3d76242/scr.png ; https://archive.is/MVBr3 ; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-O2Hj8wGuY
> ▲ 1. 76th Myanmar Armed Force Day News. •Mar 27, 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 76th Myanmar Armed Force Day News
> 667 views •Mar 27, 2021
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-O2Hj8wGuY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 🚬


Are there any forums that North Koreans can speak out without trolls?


----------



## TheEunch

I wanted the tatmadaw to be better, but since the coup the only hope is the federal army if it is formed. I will join that army.

Tatmadaw has lost all sense of humanity and is disregarding not only international laws but also the law that they themselves wrote in the 2008 constitution. 

Just this January I would have never thought I would cheer someone’s death. But now I fucking do everytime an army dog dies. I want them all wiped out from the country and I am willing to give my life to achieve that goal.

Ironic that the drug armies that I once hated seems more humane compared to the army that was supposed to protect us.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Sad Sad:
3


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Buddhistforlife said:


> How will Myanmar acquire wmd when they have signed the NPT and ASEAN Nuclear treaty, ratified the CTBT, signed the TPNW although they did not ratify it.



*Withdrawal From The NTP*

Like North Korea and Iran, the first condition is political diplomatic incentives.

This means national independence and patriotism must be paramount forces behind any WMD endeavour, stronger than international and economic ties.

And it requires decades of commitment, if there is a leadership change, then the strategic weapons program might be in jeopardy.

As for today, a first step in the right direction has been taken by the Tatmadaw!

More sanctions by the U.S. and the E.U. will mean more freedom in this direction, as there will be nothing more to lose than one's dignity.

If they choose to escalate to the U.N.S.C. then the Tatmadaw will have the hands free to withdraw from the NPT, the ASEAN Nuclear treaty, the CTBT, and the TPNW.

*National Reunification*

Secondly, with nothing to lose, the Tatmadaw can now launch the final stage of the three main national causes, ‘non-disintegration of the union, non-disintegration of national solidarity, and perpetuation of national solidarity’, that is to crush once and for all, all the ethnic cliques that plague the Union, like the Chinese warring cliques during the Republic of China's era (1911-1949), before the take over by the Chinese Communist Party.

It is only under Chairman Mao, that the last Cliques have finally been defeated with the routing of the Dalai Clique in 1950.

Today, Senior General Min Aung Hlaing has the opportunity to unify the nation and make it stronger. No more peace, as talks are cheap. Only a surprise massive assault on the ethnic insurgent groups aka "ethnic armed organisations" (EAOs) ending in national unification can bring peace.

Massive air support should be used whenever necessary, with thermobaric and white phosphorous ammunition as proven successful in Syria by the Russian Air Force. When enemy SAM render the task difficult, then use Multiple Launch Rocket System instead, burn every dens and hideouts of these terrorists, leave nothing standing, scorch the earth!

*Forging A Regional Asian Union*

Moreover, with the latest coup, General Min Aung Hlaing can now start a rapprochement with Thailand's Prime Minister General Prayut Chan O Cha and Cambodia's General Hun Sen!

It is the best time ever for this. An alliance could later be upgraded with a political union and to rekindle a greater regional (Buddhist) Economic Zone similar to the (Christian) European Union, with the memberships of Cambodia and Laos.

There is little hope for Myanmar to seat at the table of great powers along China the U.S. and the E.U. without such regional South East Asian Union.

The space program and other high-end scientific research programs can only be successful if Thailand, Cambodia and Laos join their efforts.

*Forging International Alliance*

The cooperation of North Korea would come handy, as both nations are suffering under the plight of the the same cruel and unjust international sanctions from the West!

*First Space Launch*

The Tatmadaw can produce 40 cm diameter GYD-1B SAM missile. North Korea also went through this in the 1960s.





https://archive.ph/0tMTA/8565a901f0cfae99bde9e29f5fe4363d0ad85a71/scr.png ; https://archive.ph/87N3u/327a162cfa837069537b5eafd90b0d46cfad9f0f.jpg ; https://archive.ph/87N3u/f28e3f744e02f5f76f38e8fdbfa83f85c7850bf1/scr.png ; https://archive.ph/7482N/907aa0808c8ba5216f7916c9df9c09a6aa659ab9.jpg ; https://archive.ph/7482N/f7d257225a7840c8338aeec8cf68828b240da673/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210330142902/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ext5qBPVoAUHCsz?format=jpg&name=large ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210330143318/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Ext5rsrUYAAJOQ1?format=jpg&name=large ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210330143645/https://twitter.com/Ninja998998/status/1376827980043804678 ; https://archive.ph/0tMTA 
▲ 1. Burmese GYD-1B(KS-1M) missile production facility.

Further upgrading should be done to build a 1.25 meters diameter missile that can be used as a first satellite launcher (similar to Iran's Safir SLV).

We know that this space rocket exist. The international context is ripe for a first launch test, as the Tatmadaw has nothing to lose anymore, and everything to gain by flexing its muscle! 


















🚬

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Some 3,000 people from Myanmar’s southeastern Karen state fled to neighboring Thailand after the military bombed an area held by an ethnic armed group, as Western countries condemned the escalating violence in the troubled Southeast Asian nation. The military launched air raids on five areas in Mutraw district near the eastern border, including a displacement camp, the Karen Women’s Organization said on Sunday.


----------



## Song Hong

While Myanmar nationalist are scolding China, the USA ally India and (sort of neutral and little pro west) Bangladesh now want to forcibly kick 1.1 million Rohingyas back Myanmar.

Meanwhile strange fire broke up in Bangladesh Rohingya camp.

*************

Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina on Saturday requested India, as a member of the UN Security Council, to play a "strong role" in the early repatriation of the displaced Rohingyas back to Myanmar during her talks with her Indian counterpart Narendra Modi.

According to a Joint Statement issued on the occasion of Prime Minister Modi's visit, the issue of the 1.1 million forcibly-displaced persons from the Rakhine State of Myanmar featured during the talks between the two leaders.










Bangladesh Requests India To Play "Strong Role" In Rohingyas' Early Repatriation


Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina on Saturday requested India, as a member of the UN Security Council, to play a "strong role" in the early repatriation of the displaced Rohingyas back to Myanmar during her talks with her Indian counterpart Narendra Modi.




www.ndtv.com






Five people are feared dead and at least 20,000 Rohingya have fled after a huge blaze engulfed shanty homes at refugee camps in southeastern Bangladesh, officials said Monday (Mar 22), in the third fire to hit the settlements in four days.
















Five feared dead, thousands flee 'massive fire' at Rohingya camp in Bangladesh


Five people are feared dead and at least 20,000 Rohingya have fled a huge blaze engulfing shanty homes at refugee camps in southeastern ...




www.channelnewsasia.com


----------



## Song Hong

TheEunch said:


> I wanted the tatmadaw to be better, but since the coup the only hope is the federal army if it is formed. I will join that army.
> 
> Tatmadaw has lost all sense of humanity and is disregarding not only international laws but also the law that they themselves wrote in the 2008 constitution.
> 
> Just this January I would have never thought I would cheer someone’s death. But now I fucking do everytime an army dog dies. I want them all wiped out from the country and I am willing to give my life to achieve that goal.
> 
> Ironic that the drug armies that I once hated seems more humane compared to the army that was supposed to protect us.



Aung San Suu Kyi white masters has just kicked off 1.1 millions Bangladeshi return to Myanmar. Hope you guys will treat them like king because they are so discriminated.

To redeem the sin, you guys should forgo your houses and give it the the Bangala.


----------



## casual

Tagaung said:


> Are you an idiot or just too lazy to read?
> go read page- 279 to 281.
> 
> then you will see *most MM members are against the coup*. here is some proofs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the people who are *not *against the coup are 1 vietnumese member and @Buddhistforlife. *not Myanmar members*.



Are you inside Myanmar right now?
The Junta are brutal tyrants I agree with you. However I do not see any realistic path to victory for the protesters. What is the resistance's path to some form of victory?


----------



## Song Hong

I do not see how Myanmar state can preserve itself without a draconian army. You can go there knee to the Bangala and asked them lay down their arms.

Eventually they will open up world biggest sex slave market aka Syrian style and sold barmese women. They will also open world biggest organ traffiking aka Syria and Kosovo Muslims freedom fighter style -- if Tatmadaw is not there to protect you guys.

The state must dispense systemtic and controlled violence, not just to Bangala but also to the separatist.

State integrity and violence are closely related.

If Myanmese members say, FCUK it, we just want the South Central plains, then they can do away with Army. The West goes to Bangala, North and North East will goes to China.

Myanmese members dont get it.

Lucky Myanmar, China is interested to preserve it as one piece. (While their white masters want to break it apart)


----------



## casual

Song Hong said:


> I do not see how Myanmar state can preserve itself without a draconian army. You can go there knee to the Bangala and asked them lay down their arms.
> 
> Eventually they will open up world biggest sex slave market aka Syrian style and sold barmese women. They will also open world biggest organ traffiking aka Syria and Kosovo Muslims freedom fighter style -- if Tatmadaw is not there to protect you guys.
> 
> The state must dispense systemtic and controlled violence, not just to Bangala but also to the separatist.
> 
> State integrity and violence are closely related.
> 
> If Myanmese members say, FCUK it, we just want the South Central plains, then they can do away with Army. The West goes to Bangala, North and North East will goes to China.
> 
> Myanmese members dont get it.
> 
> Lucky Myanmar, China is interested to preserve it as one piece. (While their white masters want to break it apart)


they could have gone with a federated states type of government giving the ethnic regions autonomy. but now with the new power dynamics, Those ethnic regions will probably shoot for independence.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Song Hong

casual said:


> they could have gone with a federated states type of government giving the ethnic regions autonomy. but now with the new power dynamics, Those ethnic regions will probably shoot for independence.



China already quasi have big influence at the North and North East. So North is peaceful. Once Myanmar breakup, North and North East will go to China, ala "Donbass@ Ukraine" style.

The Tatmadaw cannot handover power to civilian government right now. There are too many pro USA elements. And pro USA rohingya is the biggest terror elements in Myanmar.

Myanmar is not unlike Armenia who got seduced by democracy, voted in USA lackey. Next morning, USA sold entire piece of Nargono Karabak to Azerbaijan.


----------



## X-ray Papa

....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Song Hong

Breakup Myanmar may not be that bad for China. Let say China take Karen and Shan, then China will have port to Indian ocean.

China will almost certainly get Kachin and Wa. In that case, the Indian Walong district of South Tibet will be indefensible. China can attack India from Kachin state into Assam.

Assam is full of separatist. She is dreaming to break off from India everyday.


----------



## sinait

X-ray Papa said:


> Shut the **** up dog, go and die
> 
> 
> 
> You from singapore, why go vietnam you small dick dog


He is not from Singapore.
Singaporeans want only peace and prosperity in the region.
Not stir SHIT.
.


----------



## X-ray Papa

sinait said:


> He is not from Singapore.
> Singaporeans want only peace and prosperity in the region.
> Not stir SHIT.
> .


He is not a native vietnamese.In his profile post he said that he learn Mandarin and english in school, not only that, he hate malays. So the only country he could be from is Singapore unless he is indonesian.


----------



## Song Hong

The white masters of Barmese want separatist minorities to fight the Tatmadaw and lament some just dont do it now.

Cheers you Myanmar nationalist.

On the day your white masters have their ways, Indians in Yangon will even kick you guys out. Then your women will be sold in sex slave market as per Syria and Kosovo.

You Myanmese got to "hate/thanks???" China for rein the separatist. Or would you still curse China for calling for peace and stability?


****************

Two months after the coup, many now wonder where are the various insurgents who have long claimed the Tatmadaw as public enemy number one, and why are they not acting in concert at this clear moment of military vulnerability?

The “strongly silent” EAOs include the United Wa State Army (UWSA), the nation’s largest armed militia which is firmly under the leash of the Chinese and unlikely to play any part in the conflict. That’s crucial considering the UWSA’s role in supplying other EAOs with arms often procured from China.

Among the curiously quiet is the Arakan Army, who, despite a rise in evident opposition to the coup by Rakhine state’s civil society and even some local political parties, has only recently opposed the coup.

If these three groups actually moved to escalate their attacks on the Tatmadaw, rather than their local opponents, the alliance would both make a significant impact on the military’s troop deployments and send a powerful signal of solidarity with the urban-based Civil Disobedience Movement (CDM).

At a time that calls for clearly worded and demonstrated sentiments and positions – both in actions and words – some EAOs have instead sought accommodation with the Tatmadaw, which should be seen clearly for what it is: collaboration with the enemy.









The rebels who will and won’t fight Myanmar’s coup


Myanmar’s multi-sided civil war, now more clearly than ever a war waged by the military against all segments and ethnicities of society, saw its bloodiest day on March 27’s Armed Forces Day. Notabl…




asiatimes.com


----------



## Song Hong

MK BHADRAKUMAR says Russian (not china) is helping Tatmadaw against the freedom fighters. And white man creation Karen National Liberation Army are stepping up war against Tatmadaw.

**************************************
The Kremlin has given a powerful, resonant signal. Apart from being a gesture of support for the military leadership of Senior General Min Aung Hlaing, whom Moscow regards as a reliable friend – the general has visited Moscow six times in as many years – it puts a firewall against the “color revolution” that Western intelligence – the US and UK in lead roles – has been fomenting in the Bamar-majority cities of Yangon and Mandalay in the recent weeks. 

The attack by the so-called Karen National Liberation Army – make no mistake, the KNLA was a creation of British intelligence – on the military and its capture of a military outpost on Saturday morning on the remote eastern border with Thailand is an indicator of the shape of things to come. 

In that bloody encounter, eight government soldiers including a second lieutenant were captured by the separatist guerrillas and 10 killed, including a lieutenant-colonel who was deputy battalion commander.

The game plan is to stretch the military’s resources and demoralize and fragment it by entrapping it in virtual civil-war conditions. China has a troubled relationship with the Myanmar military and has no intentions of stepping in despite Western taunts and provocations.









Myanmar’s coup a high-stakes diplomatic pirouette


India did the right thing by dissociating from other “Quad” members to join the defense attachés of Myanmar’s neighboring countries and attend the parade on March 27 in Naypyidaw to mark Armed Forc…




asiatimes.com


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Song Hong said:


> The game plan is to stretch the military’s resources and demoralize and fragment it by entrapping it in virtual civil-war conditions. China has a troubled relationship with the Myanmar military and has no intentions of stepping in despite Western taunts and provocations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Myanmar’s coup a high-stakes diplomatic pirouette
> 
> 
> India did the right thing by dissociating from other “Quad” members to join the defense attachés of Myanmar’s neighboring countries and attend the parade on March 27 in Naypyidaw to mark Armed Forc…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> asiatimes.com





The Karen National Liberation Army is the Burmese equivalent of China's Guangxi Clique. The existence of these puppet entities wire-pulled by the European warmongers are like cancer metastasis that prevent the development of Myanmar into a powerful and prosperous modern power.

As long as these cliques run by warlords on the paybook of the C.I.A., SDECE/DGSE, MI6, the Myanmar Union will remain as weak as the former Republic of China, as a third of the nation is wasted.

While the Tatmadaw doesn't lack manpower to conduct the war on warlords on the ground, jungle warfare requires extra air support.

It is the extensive use of thermobaric and white phosphorus munitions delivered by air, by both Russia and NATO forces that ultimately defeated the entrenched Takfiris in Syria.

Today, Myanmar's people ask Russia for help.

Putin must not fail them. He must send ASAP its elite battle hardened veteran units of the Wagner Group, and provide Mig-29 and Su-24 squadrons ground strikes support to the Tatmadaw in their final push to flush the warlord terrorists.


















🚬


----------



## casual

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> The Karen National Liberation Army is the Burmese equivalent of China's Guangxi Clique. The existence of these puppet entities wire-pulled by the European warmongers are like cancer metastasis that prevent the development of Myanmar into a powerful and prosperous modern power.
> 
> As long as these cliques run by warlords on the paybook of the C.I.A., SDECE/DGSE, MI6, the Myanmar Union will remain as weak as the former Republic of China, as a third of the nation is wasted.
> 
> While the Tatmadaw doesn't lack manpower to conduct the war on warlords on the ground, jungle warfare requires extra air support.
> 
> It is the extensive use of thermobaric and white phosphorus munitions delivered by air, by both Russia and NATO forces that ultimately defeated the entrenched Takfiris in Syria.
> 
> Today, Myanmar's people ask Russia for help.
> 
> Putin must not fail them. He must send ASAP its elite battle hardened veteran units of the Wagner Group, and provide Mig-29 and Su-24 squadrons ground strikes support to the Tatmadaw in their final push to flush the warlord terrorists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 🚬


Russia needs to stay out of this. This is for the people of myanmar to sort out.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

casual said:


> Russia needs to stay out of this. This is for the people of myanmar to sort out.



Procrastination is the illness that costed Russia the most over the last 30 years, after the end of the Cold War.

• Failure to send quickly a small team of special forces to neutralize the heavy armed putschists during the Color Revolution of Ukraine's Euromaidan ended up with President Viktor Yanukovych being overthrown in February 2014. 

Consequence, 7 years later Russia is still struggling with this quagmire, and today 2nd April 2021, Putin has deployed 28 battalion tactical groups near Ukraine's eastern border. With no sign of any possible decisive military victory.

• The Color Revolution in Syria, started on 15th March 2011 could have been nipped in the bud with a swift Russian decision. Indeed, historically, one of the best ways to quell a revolt (or reduce its effectiveness) is to round up the ringleaders before they can act - in other words, decapitate the rebel leadership before they actually rebel. The British ended or blunted many would-be revolts in Ireland by this means, but it required good surveillance and informers. Russia's orbital array of ELINT satellites was not used effectively to this end as it should have. Social media should have been used to identify, track, deceive and neutralize the insurgents.

The French revolutionaries, in the late 18th century, crushed counter-revolutions by rapidly deploying overwhelming force against the insurgents while they were still poorly-organized. Russia should have deployed its Wagner operatives in 2011, and not wait when the inferno was already out of control, when in September 2015, the Syrian government made the official request.

In consequence, 10 years later, as more than 387'000 people have been killed and millions forced from their homes, Russia is still conducting military operations.

• Libya: same as above.

• Myanmar: We are at the early stage of the U.S. sponsored Color Revolution. Civilian protests can still be contained, as long as they remain pacific.

But the real danger is the military offensives waged by the ethnic private cliques. 

From the air, the Wagner divisions could use thermobaric and white phosphorous bombs, and from the ground, TOS-1 Buratino thermobaric multiple rocket launch system could be used to flush the dens and hideouts of the Karen National Liberation Army or KNLA. 

Meanwhile, there is a more stealthier approach to lower the risk of international meddlings. 

Novichok having never been tested before on large scale during combat operations has furthermore a traceability that would make its use counterproductive.

Therefore the best alternative is to paradrop rations and ammunition intended to resupply the ground Tatmadaw divisions, intentionally into the terrorists controlled zone.

These crates would be the vector to spread the various strains of hardened COVID variants B.1.1.7, B.1.351, and especially the most contagious P.1.


















🚬


----------



## Devilduck

Myanmar defence forum or ball ma defence forum? Lol


----------



## The Ronin

__ https://www.facebook.com/theirrawaddy/posts/4297989816912509


----------



## TheEunch

Jesus **** the amount of people in this forum, mainly song Hong, that would eat the shit straight out of Min Aung Hlaing *** is hilarious.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Song Hong

Upon the breaks up of Myanmar I expect the red line to go to China, the blue line to go to Bangladesh. China will do a Myanmar Donbas. Then China will be just 500km from Indian Ocean.

Fortunately I see China desire to have a unified Myanmar under Barmese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Aung Zaya

count me in @TheEunch bro ... Army is just shit.. I really lost hope on Army..

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## penlei00

Myanmar is very strange to the Chinese, like a distant planet. Except for the drug dealers and jade merchants, the Chinese have very little knowledge of Myanmar. The only article I have read about Myanmar was an article about 2002, written by a Western reporter. The article said that Burmese people are very jealous of the Chinese, and there is a hidden jealousy and hatred. The reason in the article is that the Burmese believed that the Chinese were poorer than them before, but now the Chinese are much richer than them. I felt that the conclusion of this article was a bit ridiculous at the time. What is the relationship between the Chinese becoming wealthy and the Burmese? That is the result of our own development of industry and commerce. In Chinese slang, we have no relationship with you. It is your turn. Come to be jealous?


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Myanmar navy might be getting Ka 27 ASW helicopter from Russia. Congrats to the Tatmadaw.


----------



## Song Hong

Buddhistforlife said:


> View attachment 736049
> 
> 
> Myanmar navy might be getting Ka 27 ASW helicopter from Russia. Congrats to the Tatmadaw.



To be fair, Tatmadaw is a efficient and shrewd arm buyer. Able to buy cheap and buy stuff that match Myanmar requirements.


----------



## Tagaung

Buddhistforlife said:


> View attachment 736049
> 
> 
> Myanmar navy might be getting Ka 27 ASW helicopter from Russia. Congrats to the Tatmadaw.


Not only that, but they also bought* 25 Su-30 sme *from Russia. (100% confirmed source) 
More Info about that purchase will be available in the international News in 2-3 months.


----------



## Tagaung

Aung Zaya said:


> count me in @TheEunch bro ... Army is just shit.. I really lost hope on Army..


We really need to implement *conscription (mandatory service) *if we win (gets back to democracy). 

that way, our military will truly come from the people. *Not a separate demographic like it is right now. *

that way *no *military coup will ever happen in the future, *since the soldiers enforcing the coup comes from the people, they will not become violent against the people*. 

this is what General Aung San wanted before he gets assassinated.


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Tagaung said:


> We really need to implement *conscription (mandatory service) *if we win (gets back to democracy).
> 
> that way, our military will truly come from the people. *Not a separate demographic like it is right now. *
> 
> that way *no *military coup will ever happen in the future, *since the soldiers enforcing the coup comes from the people, they will not become violent against the people*.
> 
> this is what General Aung San wanted before he gets assassinated.


Tbh I believe Myanmar needs some military influence in the government. CIA, RAW, M16 and Chinese have been creating problems for Myanmar by supporting rebel groups with money and material.

If Myanmar becomes 100% democratic then chances are this nation will disintegrate. So Myanmar must be a democracy but army must be given power to some extent.


----------



## Song Hong

Buddhistforlife said:


> Tbh I believe Myanmar needs some military influence in the government. CIA, RAW, M16 and Chinese have been creating problems for Myanmar by supporting rebel groups with money and material.
> 
> If Myanmar becomes 100% democratic then chances are this nation will disintegrate. So Myanmar must be a democracy but army must be given power to some extent.



The reason why Ne Win seized power is because the civilian gov is so stupid that Myanmar was breaking apart.

Democracy can only be feasible in a monolithic country.

When Barmese want to become boss over others, you guys forget about it. Sooner or later, minorities will vote to secede. 

This is worse than giving Arakan to Bangala.


----------



## Reashot Xigwin

Tagaung said:


> We really need to implement *conscription (mandatory service) *if we win (gets back to democracy).
> 
> that way, our military will truly come from the people. *Not a separate demographic like it is right now. *
> 
> that way *no *military coup will ever happen in the future, *since the soldiers enforcing the coup comes from the people, they will not become violent against the people*.
> 
> this is what General Aung San wanted before he gets assassinated.



Conscription just means more lower quality trained soldiers than the one currently is, also more greater chance of defections/desertions & not to mentions each ethnic groups would lobby the heck out of the government for an exemption because they would take people out of their own ethnic armies. That's just the top of my head why conscription is a bad idea for country like Burma. Like it or not there is no national cohesion in Burma every ethnic groups looks out for themselves.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## powastick

Tagaung said:


> We really need to implement *conscription (mandatory service) *if we win (gets back to democracy).
> 
> that way, our military will truly come from the people. *Not a separate demographic like it is right now. *
> 
> that way *no *military coup will ever happen in the future, *since the soldiers enforcing the coup comes from the people, they will not become violent against the people*.
> 
> this is what General Aung San wanted before he gets assassinated.


I doubt it, Syria has mandatory military service, but still imploded.


----------



## sahureka2

Also on the frigate F-12 installed 324mm ASW torpedo tubes

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Lord Of Gondor

RIP to the crew

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1389147786571026433Allegedly downed with a Chinese FN-6(stolen from Tatmadaw?)
Don't see any evasive maneuvers/flares(if equipped) so the crew had no idea of an IR seeker homing onto them 
Any idea on the helicopter type?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Song Hong

Civil war is coming. Myanmar opposition just started an army. I bet Myanmese members must be ecstastic.


*****************

Myanmar's National Unity Government, set up by opponents of army rule, said on Wednesday it had formed a "people's defence force" to protect its supporters from military attacks and violence instigated by the junta.

Since the military seized power and ousted an elected government led by Nobel laureate Aung San Suu Kyi on Feb 1, there have been daily protests and a surge of violence with security forces killing hundreds of civilians.

The National Unity Government said in a statement the new force was a precursor to a Federal Union Army and that it had a responsibility to "make effective reforms in the security sector in order to terminate the 70-year long civil war".



https://www.businesstimes.com.sg/government-economy/myanmars-anti-junta-unity-government-forms-peoples-defence-force


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

Lord Of Gondor said:


> Allegedly downed with a Chinese FN-6(stolen from Tatmadaw?)


Interesting. I thought only the UWSA had access to Chinese anti-air weaponry.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Song Hong said:


> Civil war is coming. Myanmar opposition just started an army. I bet Myanmese members must be ecstastic.



Life is cheap. 

Back in 2015 when terrorists were wrecking havock in Xinjiang, commenters of PDF forum were wishing them to join Syria.

Today, let the same Hunger Gamers of PDF entertain us by joining the Burmese jungle as they please! 





https://archive.is/UJvET/1b7be1db4319e98159a8375828388a0e1312d792/scr.png ; https://archive.is/UJvET/d7a4282c79367f6fde7586b250798c0948a2b9b8.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20210505191723/https://pbs.twimg.com/media/E0or5XVVUAUyaAJ?format=png&name=large ; https://twitter.com/NUGMyanmar/status/1389971703749509122 
▲ 1. “The Four Oaths of the People’s Defense Force”. May 5, 2021.

The Myanmar National Unity Government has formed the people defence forces. US Officials say they will provide no support for the NUGMyanmar until there is a decisive anti-genocide policy or Rohingya representation. 


Pending the recognition by the U.S. government, this Arab Spring-type civil war presents all the conditions that could lead to a covert or overt U.S. military intervention.

And indeed, believe it or not *Galactic Penguin* has already posted back in December 2020 in this PDF forum, and based on *videomancy* or the science of finding geopolitical clues in Hollywood movies, pertaining to the Matrix of our world, the already preannounced upcoming *U.S. War On Myanmar*! 

*The Internet of Military Things (IoMT)*
_
Dec 9, 2020

The Internet of Military Things (IoMT) is a class of Internet of things for combat operations and warfare. It is a complex network of interconnected entities, or "things", in the military domain that continually communicate with each other to coordinate, learn, and interact with the physical environment to accomplish a broad range of activities in a more efficient and informed manner. The concept of IoMT is largely driven by the idea that future military battles will be dominated by machine intelligence and cyber warfare and will likely take place in urban environments. By creating a miniature ecosystem of smart technology capable of distilling sensory information and autonomously governing multiple tasks at once, the IoMT is conceptually designed to offload much of the physical and mental burden that warfighters encounter in a combat setting.

Over time, several different terms have been introduced to describe the use of IoT technology for reconnaissance, environment surveillance, unmanned warfare and other combat purposes. These terms include the Military Internet of Things (MIoT), the Internet of Battle Things, and the Internet of Battlefield Things (IoBT).​_
And for each new military weaponries developed, there is a first casualty.

The U.S. M-69 incendiary bombs, an extremely deadly cocktail of phosphorous and napalm just developed for the purpose by scientists at Harvard University, was first tested on the Chinese city of Wuhan on December 18, 1944, causing 40,000 casualties with the city burning for three days.[1][2]

Japan was the first U.S. test ground for its atomic bombs, dropped on Hiroshima and Nagasaki on 6th and 9th August 1945, respectively.

Iraq was the first to see the use of the U.S. depleted uranium rounds, stealth fighter-bombers, thermobaric bombs.


Unfortunately, Dr Mohsen Fakhrizadeh Mahabadi, was probably the first to be martyred by the U.S.' applied IoMT, at least on Persian soil.

Indeed, all the robotic weapon used were controlled from space, linked to the U.S. command center. 

If Iran doesn't take immediate corrective action, in the form of a comprehensive anti satellite doctrine, its very survival might be at risk.

Time is running out as the U.S. *Starlink* WMD (ex-Star Wars) is becoming more deadly with each additional launch of Falcon-9!

It is only a matter of satellite throughput before armies of expandable cybernetic commando could soon be unleashed on the IRGC! Once on the ground the fight will be too unequal. Space is the weak point. Check this *videomancy* hint:





https://archive.vn/Mb4to/c2accc784268afca3a26f6ac3843de16322ebe8d.jpg ; https://archive.vn/Mb4to/fb13af6349fa5338afd2701a118baef254796d5d/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201208...ZjZiNzMyXkEyXkFqcGdeQXVyNDQ0MDAxNQ@@._V1_.jpg ; https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6456326 
▲ 1. Screen capture from Monsters of Man 2020 





https://archive.vn/H9Uef/530fc611fe1923ce2294c02af44b7790ea5aad0e.jpg ; https://archive.vn/H9Uef/c58f97fd1d8d1c12791df26b22fb89b187f12642/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20201208...MjkzYjk3XkEyXkFqcGdeQXVyNDQ0MDAxNQ@@._V1_.jpg ; https://www.imdb.com/title/tt6456326
▲ 2. Screen capture from Monsters of Man 2020

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/irans-first-astronaut-alternative-path.635671/post-12841636​

















🚬

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Song Hong

China sources for Myanmese warlord land.


----------



## Devilduck

I was not expecting those idiots to be that indoctrinated by their abas. 

Most of those ball ma are acting woke lmao. 
They were spreading useless tin foil hat theories since day 1.

Poor girl in mandalay was clearly shot by cops but those idiots spam the internet by spreading their third party armed group theories lol. 

Now those same idiots are accusing all protestors are paid by OIC. Where do i claim my protest fees lmao. 

And of course amyo bar tar tar ta nar dog ****. 

Bad branding for buddhism. 

Cringe af. 

Pathetic.


Aung Zaya said:


> count me in @TheEunch bro ... Army is just shit.. I really lost hope on Army..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

What type of tanks are they. Seem to be new.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## casual

MINN said:


> What type of tanks are they. Seem to be new.
> View attachment 743296
> View attachment 743297


Looks like type-59D


----------



## Song Hong

Myanmar's Buddhist monkhood led an earlier struggle against military rule but is split on the coup that ended the country's nascent democracy, with some prominent religious leaders defending the new junta.

Three months of turmoil have followed the February pre-dawn raids in which soldiers arrested civilian leader Aung San Suu Kyi and her top allies, sparking furious and widespread opposition.

But a hardline, pro-military faction within the clergy has also defended the new junta as a protector of a majority-Buddhist identity against the purported threat of a slow Islamic takeover.

Among that group is Parmaukkha, an ultra-nationalist monk with a large following who was once arrested for inciting hatred against Myanmar's stateless Rohingya Muslim minority.







Keeping Aung San Suu Kyi at the helm would see "an extinction of our religion, ethnicity and the entire country", he said.

At the same time, a nationalist movement named Ma Ba Tha emerged within the clergy alongside the growing prominence of a charismatic extremist monk named Wirathu - once dubbed "the Buddhist bin Laden" by Time magazine.






His rhetoric and his followers' hostility towards the Rohingya helped whip up public support for a brutal 2017 military crackdown, branded a "genocide" by UN investigators.










Buddhist monks in Myanmar split on anti-junta movement


Myanmar's Buddhist monkhood led an earlier struggle against military rule but is split on the coup that ended the country's nascent democracy, ...




www.channelnewsasia.com


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Devilduck said:


> They were spreading useless tin foil hat theories since day 1.



Well to the troll that can only spew drivels, we can repeat what Galactic Penguin said to the fund raisers of the alabaster statue of Bogokye Aung San in Mandalay.

_We live in a world that has been unified since circa 1946. Therefore any nations set free from the European colonial empires are the decision of the Secret Master of the World. Called it the Pax Americana for convenience.

On 4 January 1948 at 4.20 am, the nation became an independent republic, named the Union of Burma

Therefore, part of the Pax Americana.
_​
Should one reject the contribution of Bogokye Aung San for an independent Burma? Although he failed, Burma ending up occupied by the Pax Americana, but as a person, his life was heroic.

Notice that Galactic Penguin lectured all his guides and entourage throughout his official journey in Myanmar, as he saw and exposed the many obvious evidence of this current military occupation by the Pax Americana.

Example 1:

_Galactic Penguin said: Inside a natural cave in Pindaya, Myanmar, thousands of golden Buddhas line the rocky shelfs and stalagmite altars attracting the faithful who are brave enough to get past the giant spider statue on the way up.

Well, look at the spider' eyes. Seems familiar? Indeed, the same blue eyes shared with the fake Buddha statues both in Tibetan monastery and in Nepal as well.

Coincidence? I think not!
_​Example 2:

_Galactic Penguin commented: The Maha Bodhi Ta Htaung 116 meter tall standing Buddha East of Monywa has a very interresting gallery of paintings in the second to 4th stage.

Unfortunatelly no picture can be found with google...of the one depicting a monster that tyrannises the earthlings from the outer space aboard some sort of spaceship. Before meeting his miserable end by falling right into the flames of the hell for his evil deeds.
_​
Not surprising that all the Myanmar's party wanted Galactic Penguin to stay longer, if not forever, to share his insightful wisdom (and RMB) with them!



Song Hong said:


> Myanmar's Buddhist monkhood led an earlier struggle against military rule but is split on the coup that ended the country's nascent democracy, with some prominent religious leaders defending the new junta.
> 
> Three months of turmoil have followed the February pre-dawn raids in which soldiers arrested civilian leader Aung San Suu Kyi and her top allies, sparking furious and widespread opposition.
> 
> But a hardline, pro-military faction within the clergy has also defended the new junta as a protector of a majority-Buddhist identity against the purported threat of a slow Islamic takeover.
> 
> Among that group is Parmaukkha, an ultra-nationalist monk with a large following who was once arrested for inciting hatred against Myanmar's stateless Rohingya Muslim minority.
> 
> View attachment 743470
> 
> 
> Keeping Aung San Suu Kyi at the helm would see "an extinction of our religion, ethnicity and the entire country", he said.
> 
> At the same time, a nationalist movement named Ma Ba Tha emerged within the clergy alongside the growing prominence of a charismatic extremist monk named Wirathu - once dubbed "the Buddhist bin Laden" by Time magazine.
> 
> View attachment 743469
> 
> 
> His rhetoric and his followers' hostility towards the Rohingya helped whip up public support for a brutal 2017 military crackdown, branded a "genocide" by UN investigators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddhist monks in Myanmar split on anti-junta movement
> 
> 
> Myanmar's Buddhist monkhood led an earlier struggle against military rule but is split on the coup that ended the country's nascent democracy, ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.channelnewsasia.com



This is another perfect example of how naive and clueless most people in general and these in Myanmar in particular can be.

You want to be westernized, to share the same economic privileges, life expectancy, education and job opportunities as westerners, but you forget that there is a huge caveat.

In fact people don't realize that most westerners lost their traditional religious faith after circa 1960.

At the same time the Westerners' birth rate started to plummet as homosexuality, bisexuality, transexuality, pedophilia etc. sky jumped. 

Welcome to reality, Myanmar's fools. Now that you wanted to be part of the globalized western world, here is your share.

As for those who think their lives are worth being jeopardized if not wasted as tributes in medieval jungle warfare, in the year 2021...

Please proceed. 

Meanwhile, Galactic Penguin and the enlightened few e.g. Dr Adlene Hicheur will continue his quest for immortality through the completion of the most challenging and exclusive exo-diplomatic threshold's focus tree!


















🚬


----------



## Devilduck

Wow very progressive and smart. 
Perfect aba's ball ma.


Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Well to the troll that can only spew drivels, we can repeat what Galactic Penguin said to the fund raisers of the alabaster statue of Bogokye Aung San in Mandalay.
> 
> _We live in a world that has been unified since circa 1946. Therefore any nations set free from the European colonial empires are the decision of the Secret Master of the World. Called it the Pax Americana for convenience.
> 
> On 4 January 1948 at 4.20 am, the nation became an independent republic, named the Union of Burma
> 
> Therefore, part of the Pax Americana.
> _​
> Should one reject the contribution of Bogokye Aung San for an independent Burma? Although he failed, Burma ending up occupied by the Pax Americana, but as a person, his life was heroic.
> 
> Notice that Galactic Penguin lectured all his guides and entourage throughout his official journey in Myanmar, as he saw and exposed the many obvious evidence of this current military occupation by the Pax Americana.
> 
> Example 1:
> 
> _Galactic Penguin said: Inside a natural cave in Pindaya, Myanmar, thousands of golden Buddhas line the rocky shelfs and stalagmite altars attracting the faithful who are brave enough to get past the giant spider statue on the way up.
> 
> Well, look at the spider' eyes. Seems familiar? Indeed, the same blue eyes shared with the fake Buddha statues both in Tibetan monastery and in Nepal as well.
> 
> Coincidence? I think not!
> _​Example 2:
> 
> _Galactic Penguin commented: The Maha Bodhi Ta Htaung 116 meter tall standing Buddha East of Monywa has a very interresting gallery of paintings in the second to 4th stage.
> 
> Unfortunatelly no picture can be found with google...of the one depicting a monster that tyrannises the earthlings from the outer space aboard some sort of spaceship. Before meeting his miserable end by falling right into the flames of the hell for his evil deeds.
> _​
> Not surprising that all the Myanmar's party wanted Galactic Penguin to stay longer, if not forever, to share his insightful wisdom (and RMB) with them!
> 
> 
> 
> This is another perfect example of how naive and clueless most people in general and these in Myanmar in particular can be.
> 
> You want to be westernized, to share the same economic privileges, life expectancy, education and job opportunities as westerners, but you forget that there is a huge caveat.
> 
> In fact people don't realize that most westerners lost their traditional religious faith after circa 1960.
> 
> At the same time the Westerners' birth rate started to plummet as homosexuality, bisexuality, transexuality, pedophilia etc. sky jumped.
> 
> Welcome to reality, Myanmar's fools. Now that you wanted to be part of the globalized western world, here is your share.
> 
> As for those who think their lives are worth being jeopardized if not wasted as tributes in medieval jungle warfare, in the year 2021...
> 
> Please proceed.
> 
> Meanwhile, Galactic Penguin and the enlightened few e.g. Dr Adlene Hicheur will continue his quest for immortality through the completion of the most challenging and exclusive exo-diplomatic threshold's focus tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji377]


----------



## Devilduck

Btw please grow up dude. 
The common ball ma strawman arguement of su kyi era = instant fall of buddhism is the cringest cringe of all time. 

Cant write fancy long stuff like you but don't we deserve something better after staying this long in s**thole? 

Nationalism (ballmanism) is cool ok? But life does not evolve around that childish s**t. 

Yeah i know u r a woke, top of the foodchain kind of dude but isn't it a big hypocricy for your beloved abas to be using religion to brainwash the common plebs with guns to protect their a**? 

Now the 'sit phat a yat phat sat san yay' is down in the drain. Good luck running the country with guns and some 'a myo bar tar tar ta nar cringe s**t'. 

I am not buying it. 


Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Well to the troll that can only spew drivels, we can repeat what Galactic Penguin said to the fund raisers of the alabaster statue of Bogokye Aung San in Mandalay.
> 
> _We live in a world that has been unified since circa 1946. Therefore any nations set free from the European colonial empires are the decision of the Secret Master of the World. Called it the Pax Americana for convenience.
> 
> On 4 January 1948 at 4.20 am, the nation became an independent republic, named the Union of Burma
> 
> Therefore, part of the Pax Americana.
> _​
> Should one reject the contribution of Bogokye Aung San for an independent Burma? Although he failed, Burma ending up occupied by the Pax Americana, but as a person, his life was heroic.
> 
> Notice that Galactic Penguin lectured all his guides and entourage throughout his official journey in Myanmar, as he saw and exposed the many obvious evidence of this current military occupation by the Pax Americana.
> 
> Example 1:
> 
> _Galactic Penguin said: Inside a natural cave in Pindaya, Myanmar, thousands of golden Buddhas line the rocky shelfs and stalagmite altars attracting the faithful who are brave enough to get past the giant spider statue on the way up.
> 
> Well, look at the spider' eyes. Seems familiar? Indeed, the same blue eyes shared with the fake Buddha statues both in Tibetan monastery and in Nepal as well.
> 
> Coincidence? I think not!
> _​Example 2:
> 
> _Galactic Penguin commented: The Maha Bodhi Ta Htaung 116 meter tall standing Buddha East of Monywa has a very interresting gallery of paintings in the second to 4th stage.
> 
> Unfortunatelly no picture can be found with google...of the one depicting a monster that tyrannises the earthlings from the outer space aboard some sort of spaceship. Before meeting his miserable end by falling right into the flames of the hell for his evil deeds.
> _​
> Not surprising that all the Myanmar's party wanted Galactic Penguin to stay longer, if not forever, to share his insightful wisdom (and RMB) with them!
> 
> 
> 
> This is another perfect example of how naive and clueless most people in general and these in Myanmar in particular can be.
> 
> You want to be westernized, to share the same economic privileges, life expectancy, education and job opportunities as westerners, but you forget that there is a huge caveat.
> 
> In fact people don't realize that most westerners lost their traditional religious faith after circa 1960.
> 
> At the same time the Westerners' birth rate started to plummet as homosexuality, bisexuality, transexuality, pedophilia etc. sky jumped.
> 
> Welcome to reality, Myanmar's fools. Now that you wanted to be part of the globalized western world, here is your share.
> 
> As for those who think their lives are worth being jeopardized if not wasted as tributes in medieval jungle warfare, in the year 2021...
> 
> Please proceed.
> 
> Meanwhile, Galactic Penguin and the enlightened few e.g. Dr Adlene Hicheur will continue his quest for immortality through the completion of the most challenging and exclusive exo-diplomatic threshold's focus tree!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji377]


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Devilduck said:


> Btw please grow up dude.
> The common ball ma strawman arguement of su kyi era = instant fall of buddhism is the cringest cringe of all time.
> 
> Cant write fancy long stuff like you but don't we deserve something better after staying this long in s**thole?
> 
> Nationalism (ballmanism) is cool ok? But life does not evolve around that childish s**t.
> 
> Yeah i know u r a woke, top of the foodchain kind of dude but isn't it a big hypocricy for your beloved abas to be using religion to brainwash the common plebs with guns to protect their a**?
> 
> Now the 'sit phat a yat phat sat san yay' is down in the drain. Good luck running the country with guns and some 'a myo bar tar tar ta nar cringe s**t'.
> 
> I am not buying it.


I don't support military rule in Myanmar neither the evil Tatmadaw but Buddhism should be given privilege in the democratic constitution of Myanmar in the form of state religion.

Look at Malaysia. Islam is state religion but it has a healthy democracy and a well functioning economy.


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINN

Myanmar is buying 4 project 22160. 2 to be built in Russia and the other 2 are going to be built in Myanmar.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## MINN




----------



## Buddhistforlife

Myanmar army chief Ming Aung Hlaing in party dress.

@MINN @Tagaung @Aung Zaya @tarpitz @Devilduck

Reactions: Haha Haha:
3


----------



## MINN

Myanmar Air Force SU-30SM sighted somewhere in Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

*Fears of ‘digital dictatorship’ as Myanmar deploys AI*










By Rina Chandran

BANGKOK (Thomson Reuters Foundation) – Protesters in Myanmar fear they are being tracked with Chinese facial recognition technology, as spiralling violence and street surveillance spark fears of a “digital dictatorship” to replace ousted leader Aung San Suu Kyi.

Human rights groups say the use of artificial intelligence (AI) to check on citizens’ movements poses a “serious threat” to their liberty.


More than 200 people have been killed since Nobel peace laureate Suu Kyi was overthrown in a Feb. 1 coup, triggering mass protests that security forces have struggled to suppress with increasingly violent tactics.

Security forces have focused on stamping out dissent in cities including the capital Naypyitaw, Yangon and Mandalay, where hundreds of CCTV cameras had been installed as part of a drive to improve governance and curb crime.

Human Rights Watch has expressed its “heightened concern” over cameras armed with AI technology that can scan faces and vehicle licence plates in public places, and alert authorities to those on a wanted list.

“Even before the protests, the CCTVs were a concern for us, so we would try and avoid them – by taking different routes to go home, for example,” Win Pe Myaing, a protester in Yangon, told the Thomson Reuters Foundation.

“We believe the police and the military are using the system to track demonstrations and protests. It’s like a digital dictatorship – the regime is using technology to track and arrest citizens, and that’s dangerous,” he said.

Myanmar authorities could not be reached for comment.

Most of the equipment used in Safe City, a project to curb crime in big cities, is from Chinese technology firm Huawei, the Myanmar Now publication had reported.

Huawei did not respond to a request for comment.

Huawei told Human Rights Watch it was providing “standard ICT infrastructure equipment” – information and communications technology, and that the facial and licence-plate recognition technology on the cameras was not from Huawei.

There were many vendors, and Huawei “is not involved in any actual operation and data storage or processing,” it said.

UIGHURS

Chinese tech firms have come under increased scrutiny for their use of tools to detect, track and monitor minority Uighurs in Xinjiang region, where activists and United Nations experts say at least a million Muslim Uighurs are detained in camps.

China denies abuses and says its camps provide vocational training and are needed to fight extremism.

“Authorities’ ability to identify people on the streets, potentially track their movements and relationships, and intrude into private lives poses a grave risk to anti-coup activists,” said Manny Maung, a researcher at Human Rights Watch.

“It can also be used to single out individuals in discriminatory or arbitrary ways, including for their ethnicity or religion,” she said in a statement.

Young activists have created mobile mapping apps to warn protesters of the presence of police and military on the streets. The crowd-sourced maps also show the locations of water cannons, roadblocks and ambulances.

Chinese-made surveillance technologies deployed in locations from Britain to Vietnam have raised concerns about privacy and the potential for misuse and discrimination.

In Myanmar, sections of the law protecting the privacy and security of citizens have been suspended, and there are no legal guidelines for the collection, use and storage of personal data.

While no arrests can be linked to facial recognition technology due to a lack of transparency, some residents are covering up the cameras, said activist Debbie Stothard.

“There are very serious concerns about how the military junta is using digital technologies,” said Stothard, founder of Alternative Asean Network on Burma.

“If they are not already using it to target protesters and others, it is inevitable – and imminent,” she said.



(Reporting by Rina Chandran @rinachandran, with additional reporting by a Thomson Reuters Foundation stringer; Editing by Lyndsay Griffiths. Please credit the Thomson Reuters Foundation, the charitable arm of Thomson Reuters, that covers the lives of people around the world who struggle to live freely or fairly. Visit http://news.trust.org)




https://www.globalbankingandfinance.com/fears-of-digital-dictatorship-as-myanmar-deploys-ai/


----------



## The Ronin

Russia is considering Myanmar as a potential customer for the Sukhoi LTS "Checkmate"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MINN

Defense World


View News at Defense World




www.defenseworld.net


----------



## Buddhistforlife

Myanmar air force should seriously consider buying Su 75 checkmate once its ready for export. It is a stealth fighter in reasonable price.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## PDF

*Pakistan Defense Delegation Made Unannounced Visit to Myanmar Capital*


By The Irrawaddy 8 September 2021

A high-level delegation from the Pakistani Defense Ministry visited Myanmar in the first week of this month. The visit was not announced by either side.
According to well-informed sources in Naypyitaw, the delegation arrived there on Sept. 1 and left on Sept. 5. It is believed that during their stay, the Pakistani delegation and Myanmar military leaders held talks on advanced ordnance technology, aircraft repair and maintenance, and naval munitions.
Separately, a group of about eight officers from the Myanmar Police Force is scheduled to visit Karachi on Sept. 10-30 for training in explosives and mine-disposal techniques, the sources said.
Myanmar has in the past purchased JF-17 multi-role combat aircraft from Pakistan, and is currently in “advanced negotiations” to build third-generation models under license.
The JF-17 is co-developed by Pakistan Aeronautical Complex and China’s Chengdu Aerospace Corporation. The jet fighters can engage in air-to-air battles but also have ground-attack capabilities allowing them to deliver both dumb bombs and precision-guided munitions. They are suitable for Myanmar, where armed conflict with ethnic rebels is frequent.
Relations between Islamabad and Naypyitaw have been strained since the Rohingya crisis of 2017, which saw more than 700,000 Rohingya Muslims flee Myanmar to neighboring Bangladesh after security forces launched clearance operations in northern Rakhine State in response to a series of attacks by the Arakan Rohingya Salvation Army (ARSA) on police outposts.
In March, Pakistani Foreign Ministry spokesman Zahid Hafeez Chaudhry expressed grief over the deaths of more than a dozen Rohingya refugees after a massive fire swept through a camp in Bangladesh’s Cox’s Bazar, saying the incident was a “sad reminder of continued sufferings of Rohingya Muslims.”
In 2018, The Irrawaddy reported that the Myanmar Embassy in Pakistan had spent hundreds of millions of kyats on tightened security measures amid reports that the site had been targeted by terrorists due to the Rakhine issue.
At the time, rallies protesting against the Myanmar government’s treatment of Rohingya Muslims were held in several places in Pakistan after the Pakistani Foreign Ministry summoned the Myanmar ambassador to protest alleged human rights abuses against the group.
“The National Counter Terrorism Authority of Pakistan told us that there could be terror attacks on our embassy,” a Myanmar official said at the time.
However, reports have also emerged that Pakistan’s Inter-Services Intelligence agency allegedly arranged arms training for 40 Rohingya people in Cox’s Bazar.
ARSA, a terrorist group based along the Myanmar-Bangladesh border, allegedly has links with Bangladesh-based terror groups, criminal gangs and militant outfits.




Senior General Min Aung Hlaing visits the Pakistan Aeronautical Complex in Kamra in 2015. / GNLM
Analysts believe that in light of the changing political landscape in Myanmar, Islamabad officials have decided to reach out to military leaders in Myanmar to revive relations.
China sent its Special Envoy Sun Guoxiang to Myanmar recently. He held talks with top-ranking military junta officials including regime leader Senior General Min Aung Hlaing. Like China, Pakistan is making assessments of developments in Myanmar and anticipates that the Myanmar military will continue to hold on to power indefinitely. Analysts said it is likely that Myanmar and Pakistan will increase defense cooperation.
As Pakistan has a long and strong relationship with China it is likely that Islamabad plans to propose sub-conventional warfare training and equipment; maintenance and overhaul of Chinese-origin equipment; and defense sales through Pakistan Defense Industries, as potential areas of bilateral engagement.
Faced with strong anti-China sentiment in Myanmar, China can use Pakistan as a proxy to continue its assistance to the Myanmar military, Yangon-based analysts concluded.
After Sun’s visit to Myanmar, the Foreign Ministry in Beijing said, “We will work together with the international community to play a constructive role in Myanmar’s efforts to restore social stability and resume democratic transformation at an early date.”









Pakistan Defense Delegation Made Unannounced Visit to Myanmar Capital


Regime leaders held talks last week with the high-level Pakistani delegation on weapons systems and aircraft maintenance, among other topics, sources said.




www.irrawaddy.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PDF

*Veteran Arms Dealer Continues to Supply Myanmar Junta*


By The Irrawaddy 27 October 2021

Dr. Naing Htut Aung, a major arms supplier for Myanmar’s military, was also a key weapons dealer for the previous regime led by dictator Senior General Than Shwe.

Registered as a director of the Yangon-based International Gateways Group of Companies Limited, Dr. Naing Htut Aung has had strong ties with successive military leaders, including the current Senior General Min Aung Hlaing, sources told The Irrawaddy.

He is a dominant procurer of weapons, spare parts and upgrades for the navy and air force and is an agent for major state-owned Chinese arms producers, said Justice for Myanmar (JFM), an activist group that monitors the military’s businesses, citing a private-sector source with military connections.




Dr. Naing Htut Aung has good ties with coup leader Min Aung Hlaing.

He was a middleman in the air force’s procurement of 16 JF-17 Thunder fighter jets from Pakistan in 2015. He was also a key figure in a joint venture between the Directorate of Myanmar Defence Industries and China National Aero-Technology Import and Export Corporation to produce the K-8 jet trainer and light attack aircraft in Myanmar.

Myanmar’s military bought 16 JF-17 Thunder multi-role combat aircraft from Pakistan, according to Jane’s Defence Weekly, a specialist military magazine.

A JF-17 aircraft costs around US$28 million and the overall deal was worth around $560 million. The aircraft is co-developed by the Pakistan Aeronautical Complex and the China-based Chengdu Aerospace Corporation.

Dr. Naing Htut Aung, according to the JFM, is a former director and shareholder of Myanmar Consultancy, which is involved in the procurement of military equipment from Ukraine and India.





Dr. Naing Htut Aung has good ties with coup leader Min Aung Hlaing.


His businesses, Gateways International Holding Company and International Gateways Group of Companies, were registered at the same address as Myanmar Consultancy until late 2020.

Ukrainian export records show Myanmar Consultancy received regular Ukrspecexport shipments from 2016 to 2020, largely of MiG-29 fighter jet parts, 36D6 air surveillance radar components and an IGLA-1M surface-to-air missile simulator.

Ukrspecexport is a state-owned Ukrainian arms trader. Myanmar Consultancy has also received shipments of land-based radar from India’s state-owned Bharat Electronics Ltd.

Myanmar Consultancy was an online exhibitor at the MAKS 2021 air show in Russia, which Snr Gen Min Aung Hlaing attended in person.









Veteran Arms Dealer Continues to Supply Myanmar Junta


Dr. Naing Htut Aung has been involved in numerous weapons deals over many years.




www.irrawaddy.com





($28 million)*16 = $448 million
$560-$448 million = $112 million

For each aircraft of $28 million, on average _$7 million_ is spent on spares, weapons and other services.


----------



## MINN

I would be a lot more happy under different circumstances.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MINN

I would be very happy about this under different circumstances.
View attachment 801221
View attachment 801222
View attachment 801223
View attachment 801224
View attachment 801225

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tagaung

MINN said:


> I would be a lot more happy under different circumstances.
> View attachment 801222
> View attachment 801223
> View attachment 801224
> View attachment 801225



It seems they just finished researching PT-6 aircraft and are now able to produce the first type. I remember back in 2019, this program is just in the research phase. 
I think MTX-1A is a designated name for the aircraft. I think later variants will be introduced down the line such as MTX-1B, 1C.

P.S: I also would be a lot happier under different circumstances since I am the loudest advocater of the indigenous aircraft program for the Myanmar Military. I hope things will change for the better.


----------



## sahureka2

Myanmar, during the navy ceremony, as usual, some military units are officially added to the fleet, with surprise also the submarine UMS Minye Kyaw Htin - Type 035, probably donated by China.
Which will join the Kilo-class submarine donated by India
images posted on another site by user *"hufden"*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tshering22

Buddhistforlife said:


> Myanmar air force should seriously consider buying Su 75 checkmate once its ready for export. It is a stealth fighter in reasonable price.



Russia has still not revealed the final price for the Su-75. The range that it has stated does not include the development and manufacturing costs. Not to mention setting up the maintenance facilities. 

The Burmese have ordered 6 Su-30SME variants in 2018 but nothing else after that, indicating that they do not have the budget. The cheapest (including operating cost) that Su-75 would come is around $50-60 million apiece. That is not considering the setting up costs for the infrastructure, maintenance, training, spares, etc. 

Myanmar's defense budget is smaller than Bangladesh's at <$3 billion. Even with Russian financing schemes, they would not really make a potent air power. They would rather be better off with Yak-130 light attack jets and instead focus on modernizing their troop transport and military logistics in the denser northern regions of the country.


----------



## MINN

sahureka2 said:


> Myanmar, during the navy ceremony, as usual, some military units are officially added to the fleet, with surprise also the submarine UMS Minye Kyaw Htin - Type 035, probably donated by China.
> Which will join the Kilo-class submarine donated by India
> images posted on another site by user *"hufden"*
> View attachment 803252
> 
> 
> View attachment 803253
> 
> 
> View attachment 803254
> 
> 
> View attachment 803264


The 6 river boats were a surprise too





























































First pic I have seen of the Su-30. But I'm not sure if its real. It looks real but they have not been offically commisioned so I have my doubts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

MINN said:


> The 6 river boats were a surprise too
> View attachment 803511
> View attachment 803512
> View attachment 803513
> View attachment 803514
> View attachment 803515
> View attachment 803516
> View attachment 803517
> View attachment 803518
> View attachment 803519
> View attachment 803520
> View attachment 803521
> View attachment 803522
> View attachment 803523
> View attachment 803524
> View attachment 803525
> View attachment 803526
> View attachment 803527
> View attachment 803528
> View attachment 803529
> View attachment 803530
> 
> First pic I have seen of the Su-30. But I'm not sure if its real. It looks real but they have not been offically commisioned so I have my doubts.
> View attachment 803531



Those light gunboats look pretty good! Nice development. But tell me something; isn't operating Su-30 series a tad strain on the defence budget that you guys have? 

Wouldn't light fighters like the Aero L-159 or L-15 or Yak-130 make more sense to replace your older jets?


----------



## Tagaung

*What is Iran’s Revolutionary Guard doing in Myanmar?*







Iranian planes landing in Myanmar have raised speculation of secretive military-to-military cooperation, including possible sensitive Iranian weapons sales amid rising international calls to impose an arms embargo on the rights-abusing junta.
Diplomatic sources based in Southeast Asia who requested anonymity said that an Iranian delegation that landed in Myanmar on January 13 was either the second or third to visit since the military seized power and suspended democracy in a February 1, 2021, coup. 
Iran is accused of providing military equipment and weapons to several repressive regimes, as well as to Tehran-aligned belligerents in the Syrian and Yemeni civil wars. But Iran is not known to have military ties to Myanmar, which relies mostly on Russia and China as well as India for its armaments.

Moreover, in 2017, the deputy head of the Iranian Parliament called for the creation of joint military forces by Muslim countries to stop Myanmar military violence against ethnic minority Rohingya Muslims that has driven hundreds of thousands into neighboring Bangladesh and the United Nations has said could constitute “genocide.”
According to data on Flightradar24, a plane owned by the Iranian cargo airline Qeshm Fars Air flew from Mashhad, Iran’s second-biggest city, to Myanmar last Thursday. The plane returned to Iran from Myanmar the following day, the flight tracker data reveals. 
“This is the second time I have noticed an Iran flight. It is understood [to be] communication related to military technology,” Zin Mar Aung, foreign minister of the shadow National Unity Government (NUG), told Asia Times. 
“Military relations between [Myanmar’s] military junta, which seeks to adopt a military authoritarianism, and a country like Iran can be said to be a worrying situation, not only for atrocities against the Myanmar people but also from a regional and international security perspective,“ she added.
In 2019, the US Treasury imposed sanctions on Qeshm Fars Air for allegedly transporting weapons to Tehran-backed groups in the Syrian civil war on behalf of Iran’s Revolutionary Guard’s Qods Force (IRGC-QF), a military unit specialized in unconventional warfare. 





Qeshm Fars Air is under US sanctions but is flying freely to Myanmar. Image: Wikiwand
In announcing the sanctions, the US Treasury’s Office of Foreign Assets Control specified two Qeshm Fars Air-owned aircraft of concern, one of which, with the registration “EP-FAA”, appears to have been the plane that flew to Myanmar last week, according to flight tracker services. 
Qeshm Fars Air, which originally operated as a commercial airline between 2006 and 2013, restarted operations in 2017, and its fleet of two B747 aircraft have operated regular cargo flights to Damascus, delivering cargo, including weapons shipments, on behalf of the IRGC-QF, the US sanctions order said, warning those who provide support to the airline risk sanctions themselves.
The Irrawaddy, a local news outfit, reported before the coup in early January 2020 that an Iranian plane had briefly stopped at Naypyidaw’s airport that month. Sources then told the newspaper that it may have been delivering military cargo.
Asia Times has not been able to find reports in Iranian media of the visits to Myanmar by Iranian delegations since the coup, nor confirm the purpose of the Iranian delegation visiting Myanmar last week. 
However, Asia Times has seen what appears to be a list of names of the Iranian visitors on last week’s delegation, as well as those who visited some months ago.

An Iranian analyst, who also requested anonymity, said that some of the names are the same as Iranian individuals with links to the military, including to the Islamic Revolutionary Guard. Asia Times could not immediately confirm independently whether they are the same people. 
Nor is clear what type of weaponry Iran could offer Myanmar that would give the Tatmadaw a potential new edge in its confrontation with a burgeoning anti-coup popular resistance, including new People’s Defense Forces (PDFs) that are attacking the junta across the country. 
Sources monitoring the recent Iranian flights suggest Tehran may be offering to provide Myanmar’s junta with guided missiles, a procurement that would raise eyebrows in neighboring nations including Thailand and India. The junta has increasingly used aerial bombardments and helicopter-borne gun attacks against resistance forces.







Myanmar’s Tatmadaw is planning a massive offensive against newly formed people’s defense forces. Photo: Facebook
More than 1,400 civilians have been killed by security forces since the coup, according to the Assistance Association for Political Prisoners, a human rights group. Reports of military torture, rape and executions are commonplace on Myanmar social media.
The NUG, a shadow government set up last April by ousted parliamentarians and civil-society groups, declared a “people’s defensive war” in September and has called for armed resistance against the junta. 

The European Union has proposed a binding international arms embargo on Myanmar in response to the coup and post-coup abuses. The United Nations General Assembly adopted a non-binding resolution last year calling on all states to “to prevent the flow of arms into Myanmar.”
However, analysts reckon that it will be difficult to stop the sale of munitions and equipment to the junta even if an embargo is imposed, which seems unlikely.
“China and Russia, the two largest providers [of weaponry], are likely to block any UN Secretary Council resolution or abstain,” said Hunter Marston, a researcher on Southeast Asia at the Australian National University.
Some NUG members have said that an international embargo should only be imposed on arms sales to the junta and not its supporters.
At the same time, there are rising calls for democratic Western countries to supply weapons to outgunned anti-junta forces, who are currently relying on ethnic armed organizations and other groups along the border with Thailand for their until now meager arms.
_Shawn W. Crispin provided reporting from Bangkok_.









What is Iran’s Revolutionary Guard doing in Myanmar?


Iranian planes landing in Myanmar have raised speculation of secretive military-to-military cooperation, including possible sensitive Iranian weapons sales amid rising international calls to impose…




asiatimes.com


----------



## retaxis

Myanmar best bet is to buy 2nd hand Chinese J-7s and J-8s which will be very cheap and also carry out operations against rebel factions


----------



## MINN

There is talk of Myanmar buying JF-17 Block-III








Myanmar and Pakistan in arms deal, guided by China


Islamabad is expecting deeper cooperation with Beijing in terms of sub-warfare equipment development, letting Pakistan do maintenance and overhaul for Chinese origin equipment, and more importantly, let Pakistani's Defense industries become an avenue for Chinese defence sales.




economictimes.indiatimes.com


----------



## David Alayat

retaxis said:


> Myanmar best bet is to buy 2nd hand Chinese J-7s and J-8s which will be very cheap and also carry out operations against rebel factions


I don’t think Myanmar general will go for that. Even with all theses struggles, they still have enough spending power to buy good airplanes such as JF 17 block III. They are not stupid enough to buy Chinese secondhand junks. They are way too smart to play between western powers and eastern allies and took what they want which is total control of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ominae

Saw the Myanmar DI brochures online with a Google e-mail address for contacting them. Wondering if it's safe to ask for brochures? (Don't know if they can do PDF or just pictures).

-----



MINN said:


> New version of the Mk3
> View attachment 680531



Any new photos of this MA-1 Mk III rifle? I heard that the look has changed (looks brown now) due to the materials used to make it.


----------



## David Alayat

Any news for 135 m frigate on 27th of March?


----------



## sahureka2

On September 5, the Prime Minister of Myanmar, General Min Aung Hlaing, arrived in Vladivostok to visit the command of the Pacific Fleet, the local Naval Academy named Makarov and show great interest in submarines.
This targeted visit leads to the hypothesis of an expansion of Russia-Myanmar military cooperation, in the training of Burmese crews and ... who knows if the submarine project 877 (Kilo) received as a gift from India, (with authorization from Moscow), will be alongside new project 636 (improved Kilo) to be built in Russian shipyards, or alternatively second-hand, one of those he visited that are currently under the Pacific fleet (5 project 877s currently still operational)










https://thailand.postsen.com/world/...n-Russia-see-the-Submarine-Pacific-Fleet.html
https://cincds.gov.mm/node/19359?d=1

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## sahureka2

sahureka2 said:


> On September 5, the Prime Minister of Myanmar, General Min Aung Hlaing, arrived in Vladivostok to visit the command of the Pacific Fleet, the local Naval Academy named Makarov and show great interest in submarines.
> This targeted visit leads to the hypothesis of an expansion of Russia-Myanmar military cooperation, in the training of Burmese crews and ... who knows if the submarine project 877 (Kilo) received as a gift from India, (with authorization from Moscow), will be alongside new project 636 (improved Kilo) to be built in Russian shipyards, or alternatively second-hand, one of those he visited that are currently under the Pacific fleet (5 project 877s currently still operational)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://thailand.postsen.com/world/...n-Russia-see-the-Submarine-Pacific-Fleet.html
> https://cincds.gov.mm/node/19359?d=1



however it seems that at least some of the visits made practical sense. Myanmar will soon receive new Russian Su-30SM multi-role fighters 

September 21, 2022, AviaStat.ru - Myanmar will soon receive several new Russian Su-30SM multi-role fighters, military government Deputy Information Minister Zo Ming Tun said Tuesday. He noted that Prime Minister Min Aung Hlein, during a recent trip to Russia, personally inspected the production and testing of the aircraft at the Irkutsk Air Force Plant. "They will all be delivered soon," said Zo Min Tun from The Irrawaddy. According to him, the fighters for Myanmar are supplied under a contract signed in 2018, worth about $ 204 million. The first two aircraft were delivered in March of this year, the remaining four will arrive in the near future.





KCTV Video Archive | KCNA Watch


DISCLAIMER: KCNA Watch makes use of publicly available signals for the purposes of research and private studying, and does not in any way derive income from content sourced from those signals. KCNA Watch is available given there is public interest for these materials to be available in...




kcnawatch.org





so even a visit to the submarine might not be just a courtesy


----------



## Tagaung

I hope we don't go that route. I am all for Nuclear capable Myanmar under a civilian government. But nuclear-armed Junta is a bad recipe cooked by a shit*y chef.

P.S: Don't want to life in north Korea like state.





https://tass.com/economy/1503597










Atomic energy cooperation between Myanmar and Russia raises concern


Some analysts say it is a first step in the junta’s plan to develop nuclear weapons.




www.rfa.org






Russia and Myanmar sign roadmap on nuclear cooperation at EEF — Rosatom​The signing ceremony took place at the Eastern Economic Forum








VLADIVOSTOK, September 6. /TASS/. Russia and Myanmar signed a roadmap for cooperation on peaceful use of nuclear energy for 2022-2023, the press service of Russian nuclear corporation Rosatom reported on Tuesday.
The parties to the agreement are Rosatom and the Ministry of Science and Technology together with the Ministry of Electric Power of the Republic of the Union of Myanmar.
The signing ceremony took place at the Eastern Economic Forum.
According to Rosatom press service, the document was signed by Rosatom Director General Alexey Likhachev, Union Minister of Science and Technology of Myanmar Myo Thein Kyaw and Union Minister of Electric Power of Myanmar Thaung Han in the presence of the Chairman of the State Administrative Council, Prime Minister of the Republic of the Union of Myanmar, Senior General Min Aung Hlaing.

"The Roadmap fixes the defined steps for further Russian-Myanmar cooperation in nuclear sphere. In particular the document provides for the expanding of bilateral legal framework, possibility of implementing a small modular reactors project in Myanmar, as well as personnel training and work related to the improvement of public acceptance of nuclear energy in Myanmar," the press service says.
Organized by the Roscongress Foundation, the Seventh Eastern Economic Forum will be running from September 5 to September 8 in Vladivostok. TASS is the event’s general information partner and its official photohost agency. This year, the theme of the forum is: "On the Path to a Multipolar World.".
TAGS
Eastern Economic Forum


----------



## PDF

Myanmar Regime Buys FTC-2000G Fighter Jets From China​





By The Irrawaddy 18 October 2022

The Myanmar Air Force has ordered several FTC-2000G midrange fighter jets from China, a major arms supplier to the Southeast Asian nation.
The Irrawaddy has learned that a group of approximately eight Air Force pilots, eight technicians and at least two armaments officers traveled to China via Kunming in June.
China has strict COVID-19 regulations and the Myanmar personnel had to go through quarantine in Kunming. The pilots are known to fly the F-7 interceptor, A-5 bomber and K-8 W trainer and light attack jet for the Myanmar Air Force.
The new jet fighters will replace the Myanmar Air Force’s aging F-7s and A-5s. Once they are delivered they are expected to be based at Namsang airbase in Shan State, according to sources familiar with the purchase.
It is not yet known when the agreement was reached between Beijing and Naypyitaw. The purchase of Chinese jet fighters may have begun in 2020, but delivery and pilot training were delayed due to the COVID-19 pandemic and China’s strict policy on containing the disease.
The FTC-2000G is an advanced light multi-role trainer/combat aircraft designed and manufactured by Guizhou Aviation Industry Corporation (GAIC) under the supervision of Chinese state-owned aerospace and defense firm Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC).
It is the export variant of the Guizhou JL-9 trainer/combat aircraft, which is in service with the People’s Liberation Army Air Force (PLAAF) and the People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN).
The two-seat jet fighter has training capabilities with attack and fighting capabilities in combat.
It can be used to perform pilot flight training, aerial surveillance, patrol missions, reconnaissance, electronic warfare, close-in air support and air escort missions.
In April 2020, news emerged in Cambodia and in China’s Global Times that China planned to sell the aircraft to an undisclosed Southeast Asian country. It did not say how many units were to be sold, stating only that the deal was signed in January 2020 and that deliveries would start in early 2021 and be completed after two years.
The cost of the jet fighter is around US$8.5 million.
The reports identified Cambodia and Myanmar as potential buyers, as both countries are closely aligned with China, both militarily and politically.
*Well-known middleman *
The sources stated that Gateways Hong Kong Ltd. was involved in brokering the deal. A key arms broker, Gateways Hong Kong Ltd is also involved in buying spare parts for F-7 and A-5 aircraft.
Dr. Naing Htut Aung, a major arms supplier to Myanmar’s military, was also a key weapons dealer for the previous regime led by dictator Senior General Than Shwe.
Registered as a director of the Yangon-based International Gateways Group of Companies Ltd., Dr. Naing Htut Aung has had strong ties with successive military leaders, including current Senior General Min Aung Hlaing, sources told The Irrawaddy.
He is a key procurer of weapons, spare parts and upgrades for the Navy and Air Force and is an agent for major state-owned Chinese arms producers, said Justice for Myanmar (JFM), an activist group that monitors the military’s businesses, citing a private-sector source with military connections.
He was a middleman in the Air Force’s procurement of 16 JF-17 Thunder fighter jets from Pakistan in 2015, and was also a key figure in a joint venture between the Directorate of Myanmar Defense Industries and China National Aero-Technology Import and Export Corporation to produce the K-8 jet trainer and light attack aircraft in Myanmar.
His businesses, Gateways International Holding Company and International Gateways Group of Companies, were registered at the same address as Myanmar Consultancy until late 2020.









Myanmar Regime Buys FTC-2000G Fighter Jets From China


The purchase of the fighters was arranged by arms dealer Dr. Naing Htut Aung in 2020 but delivery has been delayed by COVID; pilots are being trained in China.




www.irrawaddy.com


----------



## Brainsucker

I just watched an Indonesian youtube that claim that there are many Myanmar JF-17 are broken and must be repaired, and that make Myanmar Junta furious. Is it true or not? Is there any Myanmar posters here who can confirm this rumor, or is it just a rumor just to discredit JF-17? This is the link.






A bit of translation :

The title : Kesal bukan main pesawat baru yang dibeli dari Cina sekarang sudah masuk bengkel = (Myanmar Junta) are furious, because the new plane that bought from China now broken; and must be repaired.

Radarnya sering tulalit : The radar often get error
Masih muda tapi strukturnya pada retak = Still new but the structure already has a lot of crack.

Belinya pakai uang rakyat = They buy it using people's money

Resiko Kopong ditanggung sendiri = The risk of (kopong) must be borne alone

Kopong is empty. It is an Indonesia Military Anthusiast term for a military jet that has no weapon, because the import didn't included with weapons and other supporting gadgets.


----------



## Brainsucker

Nobody can confirm that?


----------



## Indos

Brainsucker said:


> Nobody can confirm that?



This is credible Myanmar mainstream media









Technical Problems Ground Myanmar’s JF-17 Fighter Jets Bought From China


The $25-million jets arrived with structural problems but post-coup sanctions and a lack of local expertise make it impossible to fix them, ex-Air Force pilots say.




www.irrawaddy.com


----------



## Brainsucker

Indos said:


> This is credible Myanmar mainstream media
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technical Problems Ground Myanmar’s JF-17 Fighter Jets Bought From China
> 
> 
> The $25-million jets arrived with structural problems but post-coup sanctions and a lack of local expertise make it impossible to fix them, ex-Air Force pilots say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.irrawaddy.com


So Irrawaddy.com claims that ALJ-7 AI Radar has very poor accuracy and maintain problem. How does Chinese and Pakistani posters respond this? Is ALJ-7 really inferior?


----------



## Indos

Brainsucker said:


> So Irrawaddy.com claims that ALJ-7 AI Radar has very poor accuracy and maintain problem. How does Chinese and Pakistani posters respond this? Is ALJ-7 really inferior?



Their source is Myanmar ex Air Force official, I cannot comment on this but the media is quite credible.


----------



## Brainsucker

Indos said:


> Their source is Myanmar ex Air Force official, I cannot comment on this but the media is quite credible.


I think ALJ-7 is JF-17 standard Main radar, so by saying that ALJ-7 has poor accuracy and maintain problem, then they claim that Pakistani's JF-17 is an inferior Jet Fighter. So maybe some Pakistani posters can answer this question.


----------



## lcloo

Read the anti-government article in detail carefully, it is a big BS.

First and foremost The Irrawady is an anti government media financed by foreigners.

Secondly, check for lies and mis-informations in the article, there are plenty of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

lcloo said:


> Read the anti-government article in detail carefully, it is a big BS.
> 
> First and foremost The Irrawady is an anti government media financed by foreigners.
> 
> Secondly, check for lies and mis-informations in the article, there are plenty of them.



Yeah.

_Jointly manufactured by Pakistan Aeronautical Complex and Chengdu Aerospace Corporation of China, the JF-17 was initially designed to balance India’s Air Force. They are equipped with Western avionics and powered by the Russian Klimov RD 93 aeroengine, and set up on a China-made airframe, according to analysts. They can be armed with air-to-air mid-range guided missiles, 80-mm and 240-mm rockets, and 500-lb bombs.

*As the avionics and electronics installed in JF-17s are made with parts from Western countries*, the Myanmar military purchased the fighter jets through middlemen between 2015 and 2020. *Following the coup, the European Union imposed sanctions against the Myanmar military and arms brokers, and the Air Force now has no spare parts for the JF-17s, according to analysts and former pilots.*_

Thanks. This is really a deliberated lies or stupidly miss informed.


----------



## HRK

Brainsucker said:


> So Irrawaddy.com claims that ALJ-7 AI Radar has very poor accuracy and maintain problem. How does Chinese and Pakistani posters respond this? Is ALJ-7 really inferior?


reliability of the article is such low, it is claiming that

- Mayanmar use KLJ-7A which is an AESA radar and used *only *for blk-III configuration,

- Myanmar bought blk-II jet with configuration named "RUBY" which is tailored for Mayanmar only,

- One of the officially known fact is that RUBY jets of Mayanmar does not use KLJ series of radar (not even plus doppler KLJ-7 V2) but some Israeli radar made under licence in China.

so in the end it's totally fake propaganda.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

A pair of newly inducted Su-30SME from Myanmar Air Force.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mack8

Another photo. Beautiful. Was looking for long time to see these!

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601912886854811648


----------



## sahureka2

mack8 said:


> Another photo. Beautiful. Was looking for long time to see these!
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1601912886854811648








but this image shows that it is in good company with another recent purchase the FTC-200G of which 3 specimens can be identified, completing the picture at least 4 JL-8/K8, a Shaanxi Y-8 transport alias AN-12 , . ...and *surprise*, at least for me, an *ASW Kamov KA-28 helicopter* presence that was unknown in the ranks of Myanmar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

sahureka2 said:


> but this image shows that it is in good company with another recent purchase the FTC-200G of which 3 specimens can be identified, completing the picture at least 4 JL-8/K8, a Shaanxi Y-8 transport alias AN-12 , . ...and *surprise*, at least for me, an *ASW Kamov KA-28 helicopter* presence that was unknown in the ranks of Myanmar


These will be inducted formally on the Air Force Day.


----------



## mack8

More pictures of Su-30SM, FTC-2000 etc.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1603285895515357184

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

Myanmar KA-28ASW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarpitz

2 Ka-28ASW commissioned into Myanmar Air Force. These will be transferred to the Naval Aviation after the conversion training.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

FTC-2000G Myanmar Air Force




and SU-30SME


----------



## Brainsucker

tarpitz said:


> View attachment 905043
> 
> 
> A pair of newly inducted Su-30SME from Myanmar Air Force.


Hi, can I get a confirmation about Myanmar JF-17 news, that claimed to be fake by some posters here? Is it true that the JF-17 news was fake? I need some Myanmar poster confirmation.


----------



## tarpitz

Brainsucker said:


> Hi, can I get a confirmation about Myanmar JF-17 news, that claimed to be fake by some posters here? Is it true that the JF-17 news was fake? I need some Myanmar poster confirmation.


It is entirely a fake news and it was first published by anti-government media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## David Alayat

tarpitz said:


> It is entirely a fake news and it was first published by anti-government media.


Do you think they will show 135m frigate in 2023?


----------



## tarpitz

David Alayat said:


> Do you think they will show 135m frigate in 2023?


No. I don't think it will be finished on 2023. The earliest possible time is 2024.


----------



## tarpitz

Locally assembled WS-1B GMLRS of Myanmar Army.
The WS-1B is an upgraded version of the WS-1 and it has a amaximum firing range of 180km.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sahureka2

as user by78 writes in another forum
"An FTC-2000G for Myanmar being towed through an intersection."
in China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sahureka2

Tatmadaw (Myanmar Army) MMT-40 light tanks were unveiled today at 75th Independence Day parade.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1610682146934460431

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tarpitz

New light tank of Myanmar.





__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=pfbid02f6Hku1M33VFQde4EgZfsUFME67fjRAUpiXUAsDjJLbkyYRtGN1pW6oBktweCnejul&id=113069201300997

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

